# Hunter x Hunter - 2



## Hisoka (Sep 27, 2004)

*Hunter x Hunter*


*Plot summary*​


			
				Anime news network said:
			
		

> Plot Summary: Many people in the world aspire to be hunters, for either the fame, wealth or special privileges. However, it is said that only one in hundreds of thousands can pass the test to be a qualified hunter. Gon’s journey to become such a hunter, and to find his father, who is acknowledged as the greatest hunter in the world, begins.Along the way, he befriends Killua, a member of a renowned assassin family, Kurapica, who is determined to become a Blacklist Hunter to capture the criminals responsible for his tribe’s deaths, and Lerio, who aspires to be a doctor.



*Indepth info -* 

Guide to nen/ nen combat
Speed of the HXH verse​


----------



## Slips (Apr 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I have applied for it yesterday, How long does it take to get an answer?
> 
> For a long time I thought you need over 1000 posts for senior membership XD



3 days or so.

Just had a little look at the posters for this thread Robin your about 7 posts off or so from 1000 here


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 16, 2008)

Slips said:


> Just had a little look at the posters for this thread Robin your about 7 posts off or so from 1000 here


That many posts in one thread is pretty wicked, shows your devotion if anything.

*10k post edit!*


----------



## Slips (Apr 16, 2008)

nice klown              .


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

Slips said:


> 3 days or so.
> 
> Just had a little look at the posters for this thread Robin your about 7 posts off or so from 1000 here



Yeppp                XD


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> That many posts in one thread is pretty wicked, shows your devotion if anything.



Thanks =) well HxH is kinda special to me

and KLoWn you got it again


----------



## mootz (Apr 16, 2008)

Slips said:


> Yeah it did its job and got me 30k in reps



obscene amounts

and lol 10,000 posts


----------



## Slips (Apr 16, 2008)

200 posts off being the most popular manga thread.

As it should be

cant wait till the chapter Silva its been too long


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice, had no intention to be get the 10k post, thought was gonna end up at 9999 since i posted right after Orange, lucky for me he double posted


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh man I have been wanting 5000th, 6000th, 7000th, 8000th, 9000th and 10000th and I didnt get any 

nevermind I shall have 1000 posts here soon, so I can celebrate


----------



## NeBy (Apr 16, 2008)

Ok, well, I've repped most of you, I think.

Not that I'm asking rep back! Nope. Not at all.


*Spoiler*: __ 



(How am I doing, Black Swan? I'm explicitly NOT asking for reps, so that should give me more reps, as you said, right?  )




BTW; can't you actually choose the amount of rep you're giving? I only saw an 'approve to rep' (or not) window...?


----------



## Slips (Apr 16, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Nice, had no intention to be get the 10k post, thought was gonna end up at 9999 since i posted right after Orange, lucky for me he double posted



Go edit your post the 10k needs to be remembered  post something random and HxH related


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

I got senior Membership


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 16, 2008)

Slips said:


> Go edit your post the 10k needs to be remembered  post something random and HxH related


Done


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

LOL Nice one KLoWn 

Great Thanks for the links Slips


----------



## Slips (Apr 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> LOL Nice one KLoWn
> 
> Great Thanks for the links Slips



Never mind the links upgrade that avvy


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

hehehe How is it now?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 16, 2008)

damn you KLoWn!! i really wanted that 10k post but ive only just got back on the computer  

 slips... lol LSP, me and my 10k rep points  it would have matched the 10k post... 

 congrats hisoka on senior membership, i only got it a couple of weeks ago so i could get the  knuckles avatar


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks Uchiha  Do we get a longer sig as well?


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> hehehe How is it now?


Needs a border, other than that it's fine.



uchiha-alia said:


> damn you KLoWn!! i really wanted that 10k post but ive only just got back on the computer


I think i should thank Orange kun for that doublepost, otherwise i wouldn't have gotten it


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Thanks Uchiha  Do we get a longer sig as well?



 lol we wish just larger avatar and pm space, its nothng much really.


----------



## Oni (Apr 16, 2008)

So, we've compared reps and we went for 10.000 posts. Shall we now compare each other's ************


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 16, 2008)

I may not have gotten the 10k post, but i think i win in this department 

(in inches)


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2008)

A mistake easy to do, considering there's a member called alia who's female.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 16, 2008)

seriously, first time ive ever been mistaken as a girl


----------



## Slips (Apr 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> hehehe How is it now?


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 16, 2008)

Lol i made one too

Aren't we the friendly ones


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 16, 2008)

Orange Kun said:


> it's annoying, but you'll get used to it








*Spoiler*: __ 



im hurt inside
*Spoiler*: __ 



 IM A BOY!!! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 seriously










edit: who is this alia ? join date before or after me?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

Wooohooo Thanks Slips 

Thanks KLoWn too


----------



## Slips (Apr 16, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Lol i made one too
> 
> Aren't we the friendly ones



Holy shit

I was bored so started making a few versions just finished the white border


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> edit: who is this alia ? join date before or after me?



Dec 2007 and she's also not single, don't get your hopes up


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

Weeeheeeeee I just had my 1000th post in this thread  

I am gonna partaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Dammit ... it is soo late here  ...
> 
> I would be posting a bit more if i didnt have this manuscript to submit to my teacher.
> 
> ...




Like this right:


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Dec 2007 and she's also not single, don't get your hopes up



 lol got caught 



Hisoka said:


> Weeeheeeeee I just had my 1000th post in this thread
> 
> I am gonna partaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy



1000 posts in one thread  you have posted just under 1/10th of all 502 pages  congrats


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

NeBy said:


> There's a second saison out and being translated by eclipse, that's why.
> 
> I never heard of it untill they started with it (probably as replacement for shakana, which ended- which was a replacement when Claymore ended). It's fairly decent, but frankly, Ive seen better.
> 
> ...



But you have a Bleach character in your avatar?


----------



## NeBy (Apr 16, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry about it. After all, we're used to Togashi's Bishous too.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> 1000 posts in one thread  you have posted just under 1/10th of all 502 pages  congrats



Thanks  I know its mental  *downs another drink*


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Owww, fuck, emperor time! I was repping in everybodies' general direction (starting from the last post, backwards) and JUST when I came on your post and I was going to rep you, it says I've repped more than enough for the last 24h!
> 
> I kid you not!
> 
> ...



Fine but don't forget tommorrow to pos rep me.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 16, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> But you have a Bleach character in your avatar?



Umm...yep.

Well, it was something I made on a whim a long time ago, so I had it readily available.

Mind you, I thought Bleach was pretty good...the first saison.

But the second was crap, and the third...well, it's a little better than the second, but by now the drawbacks and classical anime-pittfalls are becomming apparent: no-one ever dies (certainly not anyone important of the good ones), they're in an endless cyclus of uberpowering, etc.

Well, all the things we're used to of general-purpose, 13-in-a-dozen managas/anime.

But the first saison wasn't bad at all, and it had some intriguing plots, with the wicked internal treason of some captains and all...


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

I see and it pretty hard to tell who my avatar is.


----------



## Oni (Apr 16, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Umm...yep.
> 
> Well, it was something I made on a whim a long time ago, so I had it readily available.
> 
> ...



There has been little to no interesting character development at all in Bleach. It's just pure fanservice (not just the sexual type) these days, which it was destined to become considering the popular theme. But the first was indeed very good.

Interestingly enough, the same can be said about HunterxHunter, aside from the fanservice and popular theme that is. The current arc just doesn't compare to the first three. But at least HxH has three great arcs and ample of potential.

To anyone who keeps insisting the Ants Arc is the best one yet, I am really eager to hear your arguments for you have presented none as of yet.

(Okay, relevance between Bleach and HxH isn't very big on second thought but let's try to keep this on topic)


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

Well it the best arc since it has the weirdest creatures compare to any other arc.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2008)

Oni said:


> There has been little to no interesting character development at all in Bleach. It's just pure fanservice (not just the sexual type) these days, which it was destined to become considering the popular theme. But the first was indeed very good.



The last year of chapters was indeed quite ... pointless in hindsight. Well now they're doing a lot of flashbacks to explain why people stand where they stand.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 16, 2008)

oni, there are just two arguments i can find against the ant arc: 1. its been going on for too long. 2. the art.

 the art was togashis fault and it can go on for as long as it likes if it keeps being awesome. the ant arc has been great.  seriously. best arc? no. great arc? yes. when i was first reading it, i wasnt too fond of it, but you need to step back, read it all again, and appreciate the depth and thought that's gone into this awesome arc.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2008)

Well somehow, the ants at first seemed like pretty crappy enemies. Only after the three guards and the king were shown, I considered the arc to have some decent villains.

Despite the fact that the king reminds me too much of cell, visually.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

He looks like Cell but is not quite as strong as him though.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well somehow, the ants at first seemed like pretty crappy enemies. Only after the three guards and the king were shown, I considered the arc to have some decent villains.
> 
> Despite the fact that the king reminds me too much of cell, visually.



 yes it started off slowly and didnt seems like it was going to turn out to be as awesome as it became (killua: lulz ant i haz ure head, silva: lulz zitouh i squashed you like an ant). The thing about the king is true, but i consider the king to have way more depth than cell and overall meruem is actually a very good character. pitou was the one that really kickstarted this whole arc by wtfpwning kaito, its what really got me interested- how they were going to deal with such a beast.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

Hopefully the King will see the errors of his way and become good.


----------



## Oni (Apr 16, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> oni, there are just two arguments i can find against the ant arc: 1. its been going on for too long. 2. the art.
> 
> the art was togashis fault and it can go on for as long as it likes if it keeps being awesome. the ant arc has been great.  seriously. best arc? no. great arc? yes. when i was first reading it, i wasnt too fond of it, but you need to step back, read it all again, and appreciate the depth and thought that's gone into this awesome arc.



Plotwise there are a few remarks. These must be seen in the light of the previous HxH arcs though, because as stand alone arguments some don't really count:

1. A lot more gore, thousands of people dying etc. - this isn't the uplifting HxH, this is shocking! Not to mention the North-Korea factor!
2. For as far as there was any real character development, it all involved rather dark themes. Gon crying, Killua depressed etc. Not much to compensate this either.
3. Where's the levelling up? After over 50 chapters, there was finally some progress with Killua all of a sudden, and the next ones will probably signify the same thing for Gon. But the better part of the arc has been without a lot of progress. Instead, most of the arc has involved the Chimera's growth. This might well be considered filler since they will disappear after the arc ends. This differs greatly from the first 185 chapters and takes away some general pacing and plot, which makes it at the very least rather boring.
4. Too many battle scenes following each other up. It's confusing and gets repetitive. How many more Chimera and special powers can the artist think of? The arc has really reached the limit of my patience battlewise, it has to end here.
5...

But I guess the most decisive and conclusive argument I can give is:

The whole arc is diverting from the general plot: This is actually the first arc not even indirectly involving Gon's quest for his father, nor Killua's past. After this arc has ended, they will have had two boosts (the 3 hour maintaining and the level up which Gon has yet to experience) and a little character evolution. But hardly something that's worth 100+ chapters.



Emperor Time said:


> He looks like Cell but is not quite as strong as him though.



Lol, are we comparing DBZ with HxH now? 

EDIT
One thing is for sure though, it would suck if all Chimera suddenly decide to co-exist with the humans at the end if this arc. I'm fearing DBZ-clichés with both humans and Chimera blending in towns together. I hope they'll just decide to live on in the NGL and leave the rest of the world alone.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> yes it started off slowly and didnt seems like it was going to turn out to be as awesome as it became (killua: lulz ant i haz ure head, silva: lulz zitouh i squashed you like an ant). The thing about the king is true, but i consider the king to have way more depth than cell and overall meruem is actually a very good character. pitou was the one that really kickstarted this whole arc by wtfpwning kaito, its what really got me interested- how they were going to deal with such a beast.



Well it's true that Cell was one-dimensional while we're actually seeing a lot of the king's personality. He's even feeling for a person, which is something I didn't expect. I thought he'd turn out super evil villain with no feelings for anyone.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2008)

Can we not talk too much rep people, its why I like this thread, were not repwhores(minus Shanks).

Personally when the arc finishes im sure we'll all change our minds about it. The problem with the arc was the first 20 or so chapters, they pretty much lead no where. I mean I can't even remember what happened to Kaito's crew, they were the most useless bunch ever to be introduced in the manga. But since the Kings birth I can't fault the manga one bit, the way Togashi has brought everything together is pretty impressive and the last 20 chapters have been the most entertaining from the whole WSJ releases. 

As for King v Cell, Komugi's introduction is the best that happened to the King. Rather than being an obvious "I wanna rule the world" shit, it made him a character. I mean he's technically still a child and Komugi is like his first friend, thats why the King has become so attached to her. I still remember getting flamed for wanting some emo scenes between the two

And I love the fact that I don't have a fricking clue where the manga is leading to, I'm loving the suspense of it all


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm wondering how the hell gon is supposed to defeat pitou 

Shouldn't he still be way out of his league?


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I'm wondering how the hell gon is supposed to defeat pitou
> 
> Shouldn't he still be way out of his league?


Yes he should, so if he indeed does defeat Pitou it's some grade A bullshit.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2008)

> I'm wondering how the hell gon is supposed to defeat pitou



Cheating of course

*enter bad fanart*


----------



## Nakor (Apr 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I'm wondering how the hell gon is supposed to defeat pitou
> 
> Shouldn't he still be way out of his league?



Yes. It will be bullshit if he wins in a fight. 

Something better happen that makes the fight more fair for gon. maybe pitou ripping his arms off.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 16, 2008)

No spoilers yet?


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 16, 2008)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> No spoilers yet?


We got both script & pics.


----------



## Fran (Apr 16, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Cheating of course
> 
> *enter bad fanart*



 love it Cmgogo.
CG now has its own forum in the anime section.
It's time we got ours 

On a thoroughly more interesting note...

Gon x Pitou is about to kick off. No WAY will he be able to beat the poor kitty, unless Pitou abides to a request from Gon, EG: Stay in Zetsu. I'm wondering if they'll even fight

I hope someone somewhere acquires a new technique.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 17, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Can we not talk too much rep people, its why I like this thread, were not repwhores(minus Shanks).
> 
> Personally when the arc finishes im sure we'll all change our minds about it. The problem with the arc was the first 20 or so chapters, they pretty much lead no where. I mean I can't even remember what happened to Kaito's crew, they were the most useless bunch ever to be introduced in the manga. But since the Kings birth I can't fault the manga one bit, the way Togashi has brought everything together is pretty impressive and the last 20 chapters have been the most entertaining from the whole WSJ releases.
> 
> ...



I agree to everything else but one sentence


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

So the speed king is dead but whatever happen to the gluttony king?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> So the speed king is dead but whatever happen to the gluttony king?



Gluttony is awarded by indigestion


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

Huh? Since the gluttony king was the alligator squadron commander.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 17, 2008)

Oni said:


> Plotwise there are a few remarks. These must be seen in the light of the previous HxH arcs though, because as stand alone arguments some don't really count:
> 
> 1. A lot more gore, thousands of people dying etc. - this isn't the uplifting HxH, this is shocking! Not to mention the North-Korea factor!
> 2. For as far as there was any real character development, it all involved rather dark themes. Gon crying, Killua depressed etc. Not much to compensate this either.
> ...



 seriously? well first of all, to me, it seems youre main argument is the dark theme, whats wrong with that? the york shin ark was fairly dark, theres nothing wrong with a dark theme and to be honest, im not seeing it. As for the gore, its a fighting manga: pitou taking kaitos arm off, killua taking an ants head- so what? its good, are you sensative are something?

  leveling up doesnt always need to happen in plots, story comes first. However, killua has progressed ALOT in this arc, so much that he could totally beat the shit out of his greed island counterpart. hes taken out illumis needle (which is significant for him), learned a new technique (which we havent seen yet: 'godspeed'), he now has some of the quickest reactions you could possibly have due to converting his nen to electricity.

 As for Gon. Gon now uses his jajanken as a decoy, and adds paper and scissors into the mix to confuse opponents. He has also learned to think tactically from his fight with the owl and the bat. Tactical thinking for him is very useful. All the while- his strength has increased.

  too many battle scenes? you mean now? well these fights are going on and are major points in the plot, the only downside i see from there being too many is that they have to be spread out.

  As for the whole irrelevant plot thing, i assure you its not. Was the hunter exam arc all about chasing gons dad? was the york shin arc all about chasing gons dad? if the whole thing was gon chasing his dad i woudnt like hunter x hunter half as much as i like it now. We have been given, in addition to this whole ant plot, perhaps a new final villain (jairo), and we know that killuas sister has joined the ryodan in order to search for him. This arc is a plot in itself which im sure that by the end, togashi will link with others as really- the whole greed island arc was just a means to getting to this arc: so this arc is sure to be important later on.



Zaru said:


> I'm wondering how the hell gon is supposed to defeat pitou
> 
> Shouldn't he still be way out of his league?



yes pitou right now could, without much difficulty, rip gon apart. the thing is, this shows how togashi is a good writer. Right now, gon is much weaker than pitou, and would die if she fought him seriously. SO- togashi had one of zeno's dragon dives hit komugi, this action not only made the king order pitou to fully heal komugi, but also stopped netero and zeno assassinating the king (or at least trying to). Now the king has ordered pitou to do so, he cannot fight gon as he is using all his nen to heal komugi. This way pitou doesnt fight gon. If it were Kubo: gon would have fought pitou and won due to some ridiculous powerup (he used two hands, not one)


----------



## Oni (Apr 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> So the speed king is dead but whatever happen to the gluttony king?



LMAO! Not a very good memory, have we? 

Haze is Dreamin'

We don't know 



Zaru said:


> I'm wondering how the hell gon is supposed to defeat pitou
> 
> Shouldn't he still be way out of his league?



Aren't we forgetting Killua's sudden boost? That really came out of nowhere and I will say again: Gon's time to experience the same is approaching.

Don't forget Pitou killed (or something) his father's pupil. This is the perfect time for an emotional burst.

On the other hand, Pitou healing the girl might turn the story around anyway.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 17, 2008)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> No spoilers yet?



They are in my siggi 

in regards to Gon x Pitu fight, its not gonna happen, Pitu is going to heal Kaito back to normal and they will all end up living happily ever after, but that is after Meruem is defeated by netero, and cause there is no king Pitu says to gon but I have no purpose in my life, what should I do??? Gon says no worries, join the club, he has no purpose either *pointing at killua* I know why dont you help me find my dad?  and Pitu would say that sounds fun if he is powerfull enough I might serve him 

Pitu is a band wagon 


> and we know that killuas sister has joined the ryodan in order to search for him. This arc is a plot in itself which im sure that by the end, togashi will link with others as really- the whole greed island arc was just a means to getting to this arc: so this arc is sure to be important later on.



I think he joined the Roydan to find the other brother, the one that we havent seen yet


----------



## Oni (Apr 17, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> in regards to Gon x Pitu fight, its not gonna happen, Pitu is going to heal Kaito back to normal and they will all end up living happily ever after, but that is after Meruem is defeated by netero, and cause there is no king Pitu says to gon but I have no purpose in my life, what should I do??? Gon says no worries, join the club, he has no purpose either *pointing at killua* I know why dont you help me find my dad?  and Pitu would say that sounds fun if he is powerfull enough I might serve him
> 
> Pitu is a band wagon



I lol'd 

As I said, I really hope none of the Chimera will remain in the story after this arc. But now that you mention in Hisoka, chances are at least someone will tally along.

Otherwise, this arc was filler, filler I say! And yes, manga filler is possible, there just doesn't have to be any change in the general plot.

Gah, I don't know what I want anymore


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 17, 2008)

hmm i guess 279 will be about netero vs the king? at least give us SOMETHING before your next months long hiatus beeotch


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 17, 2008)

Oni said:


> I lol'd
> 
> As I said, I really hope none of the Chimera will remain in the story after this arc. But now that you mention in Hisoka, chances are at least someone will tally along.



Well I am sorry to point this out but there are already 2 ants that have been granted a safe life


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice post Robin ... you summed up PitouXGon with exquisite elegance 

I agree with AbnormallyNormal ... we need to see the King's fight before this break


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey Shaaaaaaaaaaaanks 

Thanks =)

You missed the 10000th post and unfortunately so did I  by about 3 posts  KLoWn Got it again


----------



## Oni (Apr 17, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Well I am sorry to point this out but there are already 2 ants that have been granted a safe life



At the moment, yes, but I highly doubt Mr. Cool-Squid will accompany Gon and Killua in the next arc. Same for the cameleon.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 17, 2008)

no no thats not who I am talking about


----------



## Oni (Apr 17, 2008)

It is what I'm talking about. I don't mind them retreating to the NGL, but it would suck if they were all to mingle and continue being a part of the next arcs.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 17, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> in regards to Gon x Pitu fight, its not gonna happen, Pitu is going to heal Kaito back to normal and they will all end up living happily ever after, but that is after Meruem is defeated by netero, and cause there is no king Pitu says to gon but I have no purpose in my life, what should I do??? Gon says no worries, join the club, he has no purpose either *pointing at killua* I know why dont you help me find my dad?  and Pitu would say that sounds fun if he is powerfull enough I might serve him
> 
> Pitu is a band wagon
> 
> ...



 lol at your pitou story. I honestly dont see him joining the crew along with Gon and Killua. What i DO want to see at the end of this arc is a catch up on Leorio and Kurapica, Kuroro and the jyonen guy, the Ryodan, and Gons quest. This ant arc has been great but the next arc is even more promising.

  Also, Unfortunately, I think the hiatus will start as soon as we get to see meruem and netero ready to fight. i.e: we will have to wait for this awesome fight


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 17, 2008)

Oni said:


> It is what I'm talking about. I don't mind them retreating to the NGL, but it would suck if they were all to mingle and continue being a part of the next arcs.



Well I am talking about the last ant that got born right after Meruem and the devision Commander who estimated Netero's power

@ Uchiha - Dont we all want that


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2008)

Come to think of it, if the King dies do the guards go back to being human? 

The problem right now is too many fights, so little time, I hope atleast one fight finishes before the Hiatus.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 17, 2008)

how can a fight end in 1 more chapter lol... they'll probably just intro the king vs netero and then hiatus time 

its 2 months right?


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 17, 2008)

You people are monsters!!! 

I MISSED A LOT OF POSTS! and rep talks...


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 17, 2008)

Hiatus pfff, if it were to fix shit up with HxH i wouldn't mind, but he's just gonna use that time to play Super Smash Bros Brawl or something.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> They are in my siggi
> 
> in regards to Gon x Pitu fight, its not gonna happen, Pitu is going to heal Kaito back to normal and they will all end up living happily ever after, but that is after Meruem is defeated by netero, and cause there is no king Pitu says to gon but I have no purpose in my life, what should I do??? Gon says no worries, join the club, he has no purpose either *pointing at killua* I know why dont you help me find my dad?  and Pitu would say that sounds fun if he is powerfull enough I might serve him
> 
> ...




But we already have four chimera ants on the good side?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't think any of the top dogs animals are gonna survive this fight. 

All the Royal guards are extremely loyal to the king and I have no clue how they will flip if the King dies. The only possibility I see is that the Royal guards will see their king in the now healed Komugi and offer their service to her.

Only Pitou and Pufu might take this option since Yupi is a mindless freak who loves destroying stuff.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 17, 2008)

yupi and pufu will die for sure, but pitou might live since gon really wants kaito back

obviously the king isnt going to die from just some old geezer like netero

and the whole komugi king relationship is too interesting to end as it is now


----------



## Zaru (Apr 17, 2008)

Exactly.

But I'm wondering who exactly would be able to beat the king


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 17, 2008)

Well, we don't know where Netero is atm. 

He owned Pitou when she came up against him, so I really think he has a fighting chance. 

He is the best human Nen user around people ... give him the respect he deserves . 

You guys are smoking too much weed if you think Ging can do what Netero can't 

@Zaru - was  named after your username ?


----------



## Fran (Apr 17, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Well, we don't know where Netero is atm.
> 
> He owned Pitou when she came up against him, so I really think he has a fighting chance.
> 
> ...



Must be, they got one after Pek and such. They need a Zaxxon one 

Netero took Pitou by surprise but also speeeeeed. We need to see how fast the King is ^^

edit: your claymore signature is so freaking cute zaru


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

I been thinking, will Kurapika still try to kill the rest of the Genei Ryodan if they should succeed in healing Kuroro Lucifer or will Kurapika just leave that in the past?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 17, 2008)

What the hell is up with doc and genderbenderica anyway? They should be quite strong by now.



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @Zaru - was  named after your username ?



Yeah, I requested the smily to be added.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

Who is doc and genderbenderica?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 17, 2008)

Leorio and kurapica. (spelling? they've been away for too long )


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh I see since that there nicknames and what was Leorio's Nen ability again?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 17, 2008)

I have no idea. The arcs that last contained them seem so long ago, in terms of reading


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Leorio and kurapica. (spelling? they've been away for too long )



I concur  ... 

we need Leorio naaaaooooooooo


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

Probably has to do with healing most likely.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 17, 2008)

Though he might be really good at chakra control controlling his aura to give birth to some kind of combat ability.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

Well I said healing since he wants to be the best doctor ever.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 17, 2008)

Oni said:


> There has been little to no interesting character development at all in Bleach. It's just *pure fanservice *(not just the sexual type) these days, which it was destined to become considering *the popular theme*. But the first was indeed very good.
> 
> Interestingly enough, *the same can be said about HunterxHunter*, *aside from the fanservice *and *popular theme *that is. The current arc just doesn't compare to the first three. But at least HxH has three great arcs and ample of potential.
> 
> ...



I think your conclusion at the end is right.


----------



## Fran (Apr 17, 2008)

I found another Naruto vs HxH Thread 

Chimera Ants Arc is up there with the rest of the arcs in my book.
It's been an interesting and exhiliarting read. Character deaths [fan service? if it was fan service they'd have kept Kaito], new character introductions, fantastic fights and reintroduction of old characters.
What's not to like - huge power levels, long breaks and not enough ecchi


----------



## Zaru (Apr 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Well I said healing since he wants to be the best doctor ever.



Though, that'd kinda ridicule limb loss and such.

"oh hey leo can you reattach this arm for me plz"

"yeah sure"


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 17, 2008)

lol leorio = sakura

i just want hanzo, tompa to come back, they're 100x better than leorio and kurapica


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

But it the true though since he wants to saved everbody that he holds dear.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 17, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> lol leorio = sakura


I'd say Sakura > Leorio
Sakura helped take down an Akatsuki, what has Leorio done?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

There still time for Leorio to take down a awesome enemy.


----------



## Fran (Apr 17, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I'd say Sakura > Leorio
> Sakura helped take down an Akatsuki, what has Leorio done?



Leorio opened the second gate to the Uchiha household 

He hasn't had any remarkable achievement besides this, besides getting fisted by Hisoka 


Go thread shit on the HxH - Naruto thread please


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 17, 2008)

Leorio's hatsu will be a huge hand/tentacle/whatever_your_kinky_imagination_can_come_up_with that will focus on groping people bitches 

and Leorio is not useless Klown ... he just is studying his ass off to become a doctor ... he will be uber win he gets back into action


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> What the hell is up with doc and genderbenderica anyway? They should be quite strong by now.



:rofl

hehehe doc is learning abilities to grope according to Mattaru and genderbenderica well I guess he is bending


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

Well Leorio is still cool in my book.


----------



## Fran (Apr 17, 2008)

.
Leorio and Kurapika have given up on Nen.

They are now happily married.

They have a child on the way.

Don't ask us, we don't know how it's possible either.

Oh. NARUTO VS HUNTER X HUNTER THREAD IN KONOHA LIBRARY. GOGOGO!



And Leorio freaking OWWWWWWWWNS Sakura.
His catchphrase isn't " Sasuke-kun" or "...Naruto...".
It's better than "Kurosaki-kun... " though.

Besides, he's a good bargainer. And he wears a suit  he should meet Novu.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> .
> Leorio and Kurapika have given up on Nen.
> 
> They are now happily married.
> ...



But that not canon though.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 17, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> .
> Leorio and Kurapika have given up on Nen.
> 
> They are now happily married.
> ...



QFT



Check Mattaru's siggi if you dont believe


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

But it doesn't seem right?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> But it doesn't seem right?



I know its hard to digest at first but trust me it can happen, just learn to deal with it =)


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

But I thought that Kurapika would end up with Senritsu?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 17, 2008)

Uhhh Kurapica is too good for her, he dumped her right on the spot


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

But what if Senritsu is able to get her beauty back?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 17, 2008)

Leorio X Kurapica was written from the first chapter .... 

their first meeting was filled with Sexual tension  

I wonder whom the child will take after


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

I wonder if they can even have children?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> But what if Senritsu is able to get her beauty back?



Meh she still will be short


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

Maybe she will grow in height too?


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 17, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> and Leorio is not useless Klown ... he just is studying his ass off to become a doctor ... he will be uber win he gets back into action


I didn't say he was useless 
Although now that you mention it, he kinda is lawl, but yeah, im sure he'll be ?ber when he comes back, if Togashi hasn't ended HxH by then that is.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

So how much longer until Leorio is done with medical school?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Maybe she will grow in height too?



Maybe maybe not by then Kurapica will have a bunch of babies with Leorio


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 17, 2008)

Senritsu has escpaed our attentions people ..... wait is that a she or a he ??

we need to defile that character too  

Mattaru - lead the way 

Edit:

@Klown - you are being awfully pessimistic about HxH's future


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

Senritsu is as much as a she as Kurapica is as much as a he.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2008)

> Senritsu has escpaed our attentions people ..... wait is that a she or a he



I don't know, do mice have genders?



> @Klown - you are being awfully pessimistic about HxH's future



Im afraid too, with Jump cracking down on Togashi, im scared he'll just abandon the manga. I still think they should just hire an artist to finish the series, while Togashi can still do the writing.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

It would be a utter shame if HxH ends anytime soon without a ending.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 17, 2008)

Leorio wont be that powerful. I think he was an emmision type (not sure) and for him,  his hatsu will probably by medical which is always bad in any manga. when you become the healing character, youre either a girl, or part fodder, i fope this doesnt happen to leorio. As kurapica well he's (she?) probably on vacation.

  im more interested in kuroro right now, whats happening to him? has he regained his nen ability by using jyounen? how is it going to turn out with hisoka (hisoka V kuroro = best fight ever- confirmed)...
  also, hanzo will probably be a great (reinforcement probably) nen user, i wanna catch up on him aswell.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 17, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I don't know, do mice have genders?



:rofl                  QFT


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

I agree that funny.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 17, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @Klown - you are being awfully pessimistic about HxH's future


That's only cuz Taogashi gives me reason too =X

And what's up with this "Naruto vs HxH" thingy??
If Mattaru didn't link to the wrong thread i only saw someone who wondered if anyone belived that Kishi would start taking breaks like Togashi, how is that Naruto vs HxH?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

I have no idea how Naruto relates to HxH?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2008)

Its just Mattaru being naughty as usual. That thread is fail anyway, his theory is retarded.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

I agree that the theory is really bad.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 17, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> That's only cuz Taogashi gives me reason too =X
> 
> And what's up with this "Naruto vs HxH" thingy??
> If Mattaru didn't link to the wrong thread i only saw someone who wondered if anyone belived that Kishi would start taking breaks like Togashi, how is that Naruto vs HxH?



 It wasnt a HXH vs. Naruto thread, however, some retard said naruto was a million times better than hunter x hunter, it becaome a 'vs.' thread as soon as he said that, i put him in 
Suggestion thread
I quoted him as 'retard'


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2008)

Kurapica is similar to Sasuke thus Kishi must be taking a break soon just like Togashi


----------



## Zaru (Apr 17, 2008)

Saying a manga is a million times better is, independently from the mangas being counted, kinda wack


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

There no way I am posting in that thread since it became a flame war.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2008)

Offtopic: Am I the only one who thinks all the girls in Claymore are lesbians?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

Nah since all the Claymore girls actually love Raki who is a guy.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 17, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> seriously? well first of all, to me, it seems youre main argument is the dark theme, whats wrong with that? the york shin ark was fairly dark, theres nothing wrong with a dark theme and to be honest, im not seeing it. As for the gore, its a fighting manga: pitou taking kaitos arm off, killua taking an ants head- so what? its good, are you sensative are something?
> 
> leveling up doesnt always need to happen in plots, story comes first. However, killua has progressed ALOT in this arc, so much that he could totally beat the shit out of his greed island counterpart. hes taken out illumis needle (which is significant for him), learned a new technique (which we havent seen yet: 'godspeed'), he now has some of the quickest reactions you could possibly have due to converting his nen to electricity.
> 
> ...



I mostly agree with uchiha-alia on this one; a lot of what you consider to be a downside (butchering, genocide, dark mood, etc.) one can as easily see as something that makes the arc better. The genei ryodan arc was pretty dark compared to the others too, and I loved it for it. So that's a bit too subjective to really count as an argument; if you like that sort of thing, you can also use it as a pro-argument, after all.

And the levelling up...well, I'm actually GLAD Togashi doesn't level his characters up in the traditional sense. Sure, Gon and Killua have gotten stronger, first through wings' training, than that of Bisuke in GI, then again later in the ant-arc...but it's all very reasonable. It's getting stronger like you would expect a nen-user to become stronger, not by uberlevelinging each chapter (like in Bleach, DBZ, etc.).

And I aslo agree about the 'search for Ging'..I mean, c'mon; though it gives some goal that serves as a red thread in this story, it isn't *really* about finding him, and it never was. As a chinese philosopher once said: 'not the end of the journey is the most important, but the journey itself that took you there'. Meaning; it's far more important to see how Gon and Killua interact with eachother and others, than that they would just find Gons' father.

As an aside: "and we know that killuas sister has joined the ryodan in order to search for him"...I interpreted it that way too. But I read another interpretation that it was *the other* brother she wanted to find. It kinda makes more sense, because what would her plans for bringing Killua back home? Joining the Ryodan, and then...? Forcing Kllua home, somehow?

That said, I think in the anime she..pardon...he said that he wanted to bring his brother back' and that was right after Killua away went with Gon. So it's more natural to think he was talking about Killua, feeling some resentment towards Gon for 'taking him away', as he sees it.

But I could be wrong. Is there anywhere in the manga mentionned he's talking about one bro or the other?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 17, 2008)

I think they aren't sexual at all.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I mostly agree with uchiha-alia on this one; a lot of what you consider to be a downside (butchering, genocide, dark mood, etc.) one can as easily see as something that makes the arc better. The genei ryodan arc was pretty dark compared to the others too, and I loved it for it. So that's a bit too subjective to really count as an argument; if you like that sort of thing, you can also use it as a pro-argument, after all.
> 
> And the levelling up...well, I'm actually GLAD Togashi doesn't level his characters up in the traditional sense. Sure, Gon and Killua have gotten stronger, first through wings' training, than that of Bisuke in GI, then again later in the ant-arc...but it's all very reasonable. It's getting stronger like you would expect a nen-user to become stronger, not by uberlevelinging each chapter (like in Bleach, DBZ, etc.).
> 
> ...



So when do I get my pos rep?


----------



## Oni (Apr 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Oh I see since that there nicknames and what was Leorio's Nen ability again?



He didn't have one yet. He only mastered a little Nen control in the Ryodan arc. If I remember correctly, he didn't even find out about his type yet. Considering the various types though, I'd take him for either a manipulation or emission user. Although it would be a bit cliché for him to become a 'Healing Hunter', I do believe this was thought up by Togashi in the beginning, so Naruto would just have beat him to it with Sakura. Take that for giving us this friggin' slow pace Togashi! 

Actually, alot of parallels are between HxH and Naruto, but I somehow am convinced this is no more than a coincidence 



Mattaru said:


> I found another Naruto vs HxH Thread
> 
> Chimera Ants Arc is up there with the rest of the arcs in my book.
> It's been an interesting and exhiliarting read. Character deaths [fan service? if it was fan service they'd have kept Kaito], new character introductions, fantastic fights and reintroduction of old characters.
> What's not to like - huge power levels, long breaks and not enough ecchi



HxH is definitely not fanservice, Bleach is. And did you just say HxH doesn't have enough ecchi?  Want to see more of Gon's buttocks, eh?



Emperor Time said:


> So how much longer until Leorio is done with medical school?



Ehrm, since the first arc only a few months have passed so he'll probably have to take a few years to complete. Wait a minute, this is a good argument for anticipating a timeskip! 



Emperor Time said:


> It would be a utter shame if HxH ends anytime soon without a ending.



It's a popular show and Togashi doesn't want to loose his income on purpose. 

*EDIT: Didn't see the reply to my post*



uchiha-alia said:


> seriously? well first of all, to me, it seems youre main argument is the dark theme, whats wrong with that? the york shin ark was fairly dark, theres nothing wrong with a dark theme and to be honest, im not seeing it. As for the gore, its a fighting manga: pitou taking kaitos arm off, killua taking an ants head- so what? its good, are you sensative are something?
> 
> leveling up doesnt always need to happen in plots, story comes first. However, killua has progressed ALOT in this arc, so much that he could totally beat the shit out of his greed island counterpart. hes taken out illumis needle (which is significant for him), learned a new technique (which we havent seen yet: 'godspeed'), he now has some of the quickest reactions you could possibly have due to converting his nen to electricity.
> 
> ...



1. The darkness and gore is everywhere, that is not like any of the previous arcs. As I have said, you have to see my arguments in the light of HxH's previous style.
2. Killua progressed A LOT VERY SUDDENLY. The (closing in on) 100 chapters weren't needed for this! Gon will do so too prolly, but the end result will be both just getting a little stronger and all the ants defeated. Characterwise, not much changed. 
3. Too many fighting scenes in general. How many 'Ant with special power' VS 'Hunter with special power' have we seen by now? I lost count.
4. As for the irrelevant plot: 
a. The Hunter Exam was about finding Gon's dad. Without it, he wouldn't have been able to get the box. And now I'm not even going into the importance of what the Hunters stand for.
b. York Shin was about Kurapica, who ranks third in importance, after Gon and Killua. It also indirectly involved Greed Island, so very relevant.
c. Of course arcs should only be indirectly relevant, but the Ant arc isn't even that much!
d. I will grant the Killua's sister argument. But that was a very marginal part of the arc, it even took place somewhere else. Any arc could have included the Ryodan and his sister, just in a different context. Nothing would have made it different.
e. An arc being a plot itself is usually the definition of what fillers are about 
f. Calling the Greed Island arc a means just to get here is a gross simplification! Will not accept!



NeBy said:


> I mostly agree with uchiha-alia on this one; a lot of what you consider to be a downside (butchering, genocide, dark mood, etc.) one can as easily see as something that makes the arc better. The genei ryodan arc was pretty dark compared to the others too, and I loved it for it. So that's a bit too subjective to really count as an argument; if you like that sort of thing, you can also use it as a pro-argument, after all.
> 
> And the levelling up...well, I'm actually GLAD Togashi doesn't level his characters up in the traditional sense. Sure, Gon and Killua have gotten stronger, first through wings' training, than that of Bisuke in GI, then again later in the ant-arc...but it's all very reasonable. It's getting stronger like you would expect a nen-user to become stronger, not by uberlevelinging each chapter (like in Bleach, DBZ, etc.).
> 
> ...



1. Yes one can easily see it as an improvement, but I'm talking relativity and subjectivity here. So neither of us can be wrong really.
2. After nearly 100 chapters, both/either strength or character wise, there should have been more progress. The pace of the plot went down, but the pace of the general plot went down even more!
3. True about Gon's father, but still, the Ants have no link with anything whatsoever. All previous arcs did and I do believe most anime don't divert this much from the general plot for a reason. The relevance iisn't present in any way, that bothers me and I bet I'm not alone.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 17, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Offtopic: Am I the only one who thinks all the girls in Claymore are lesbians?


The doujins state otherwise 


Oni said:


> It's a popular show and Togashi doesn't want to loose his income on purpose.


His wife is his #1 income i'd say.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

Well it better if both make the income.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 17, 2008)

Wait .... aren't we discussing Senritsu anymore  ??


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

Wasn't Senritsu super hot before she heard the Flute part of the mythical Sonata of Darkness?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2008)

Togashi's bagged himself a Sugar Mama

I gotta get me one of those


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Wasn't Senritsu super hot before she heard the Flute part of the mythical Sonata of Darkness?



 no one mentioned her being super hot, she just lost the use of an arm i think and changed figure after hearing the devils sonata. she COULD have been, but i dont think theres much chane of her just turning back is there?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

A Sugar Mama is the best.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 17, 2008)

Exactly and thats why Kurapica dumped her


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> no one mentioned her being super hot, she just lost the use of an arm i think and changed figure after hearing the devils sonata. she COULD have been, but i dont think theres much chane of her just turning back is there?



I see.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 17, 2008)

..... 

Senritsu should have showed her pre Dark-Sonata picture to Kurapica instead of that hand  

hey ... i gotto go  

bye guys.......


----------



## Fran (Apr 17, 2008)

Bye Shanks 

LOL @ Senritsu fandom!

@Oni:  LMAO. Shotacon heaven, HxH. We got two hardcore paedophiles. Unpolished gems? Unripe fruit? Psssh. More like undeveloped peens 

Let us know when the new chapters come out.


edit: And how many more chapters till we hit a new break?!


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

Bye Shanks and hope to see you around soon enough.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 17, 2008)

hey guys, i just realised, how many of you watched the anime and didnt read through the whole manga, coz if you did, then you missed an amazing hisoka fight, which the anime deemed too 'gory' to show i think.
read the whole thing from the beginning, great fight + hisoka insanity


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

I read the whole manga first thankfully.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 17, 2008)

I haven't even thought about watching the anime, is it worth it?


----------



## Fran (Apr 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I haven't even thought about watching the anime, is it worth it?



*YES*

Just watch it for the great HxH filler.

Killua also fights a filler in Celestial Tower Arc. Some mainpulation user.

Also, the theme tune and music are so perfect in every single way .

Well Ohayou is anyway. The others were emo xD

Zeno's nen dragon animated is awesome.
Kurapika animated turns you on.
YES YES YES
GO WATCHY


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I haven't even thought about watching the anime, is it worth it?



I think it worth it but it sadly does not covered the chimera ant arc at all.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> So when do I get my pos rep?



Actually, I already tried it, but it still says the same thing, so I guess the 24 h haven't passed yet.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I haven't even thought about watching the anime, is it worth it?


It's better than the manga imo, even though they've cut down on the violence.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I think it worth it but it sadly does not covered the chimera ant arc at all.


I see. Well I knew it didn't cover the chimera ant arc. I think when the anime ended, that arc was relatively new, right?


KLoWn said:


> It's better than the manga imo, even though they've cut down on the violence.



Ugh, air time probably was in the evening or something. But oh well.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I haven't even thought about watching the anime, is it worth it?



You can always look at the amv in my siggy, to get a general idea about the anime...


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Actually, I already tried it, but it still says the same thing, so I guess the 24 h haven't passed yet.



Well I am willing to wait then.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 17, 2008)

> I haven't even thought about watching the anime, is it worth it?



or watch this 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=u-Fxf9TqHUE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I gave you that as a Hisokatard


----------



## Zaru (Apr 17, 2008)

Now that doesn't look half bad, gotta get the episodes from a friend


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

Hisoka sure is great.


----------



## Gary (Apr 17, 2008)

just wondering how much longer till spoilers


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 17, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> just wondering how much longer till spoilers


We already got 'em.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Now that doesn't look half bad, gotta get the episodes from a friend



Slips is your friend XD



> Hisoka sure is great.



QFT


----------



## Oni (Apr 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Well I am willing to wait then.



Poor you, I'll rep while you wait


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

I like how when we first met Hisoka, he had already cut off a man's arms.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 17, 2008)

Yep and he has lived up to it too


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

Oni said:


> Poor you, I'll rep while you wait



Thanks for the pos rep.


----------



## Oni (Apr 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Thanks for the pos rep.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 17, 2008)

LOL Nice one Oni  XD


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

It a deal.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I haven't even thought about watching the anime, is it worth it?



 Ill say this now- most definetaly. seeing some awesome scenes in animation is worth it all alone. You may not like that it starts off alittle slow so give it time. Seeing the Gon V hisoka match, the Kurapica V Ubo, the Silva and Zeno V Kuroro all animated are alone worth it, let alone the rest of the series. I do hope that when the ant arc is all done and dusted, we can get an animated version. Also, for some reason, they made the greed island arc really cheerful and colourful as opposed to the manga for some reason.

 so yes, watch anime, dont get put off by a slow start.

 If you'd rather stream on veoh instead of DDL: 


if you want DDL then slips is the guy youre looking for.

enjoy


----------



## Oni (Apr 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> It a deal.



Keikakudoori


----------



## DethStryque (Apr 17, 2008)

welp ;o naruto is pretty cool but to say its a million times better than hunterxhunter is pretty weak...


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

Oni said:


> Keikakudoori



Thanks.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 17, 2008)

DethStryque said:


> welp ;o naruto is pretty cool but to say its a million times better than hunterxhunter is pretty weak...



I just ignore comments like that, they have no reasoning


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I just ignore comments like that, they have no reasoning



I feel the same way.


----------



## DethStryque (Apr 17, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I just ignore comments like that, they have no reasoning



-_- iono it just piss's me off....hunterxhunter compared to naruto is way more original...


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

Well it best to brush off such nonsense.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 17, 2008)

DethStryque said:


> -_- iono it just piss's me off....hunterxhunter compared to naruto is way more original...



 i replied to him. but notice I quoted him as 'retard'  which is really what he is.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 17, 2008)

@ Uchiha -  yeah I did read that XD nice one 

@ DethStryque - I know but they are just not worth your time, their stupidy is beyond help


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

Let talk about which character in HxH looks the weirdest.


----------



## Fran (Apr 17, 2008)

The whole cast looks freaking weird, lol.

Find me one 'normal' looking character.

There's a girl who has a hat full of wasps.
Tompa's nose is a square.
Leorio has strange glasses, and don't even get me started on the Genei Ryodan members


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 17, 2008)

weirdest character? erm... either the bandaged ryodan (wow at his wierd music technique) or the little ryodan who can make materialised 'copies' of things. ll ryodan have gotta win this.

 or maybe some of the ants...


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

Well the girl who has a hat full of wasps was eaten by a bug with a gun.


----------



## Gary (Apr 17, 2008)

what page the spoilers on


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 17, 2008)

^^ always refer to Robins Hisokas siggy


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 17, 2008)

It in my sig and I think I posted them in OPHQ as well


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> ^^ always refer to Robins Hisokas siggy



That the truth.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks =) and Uchiha I need to spread rep , you can call me Robin if you want


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

Spreading rep is always a good thing.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks Robin Hisoka

 I always notice that we have so many guests who probably come here just for the spoilers or something. hey guests, just register and join in the discussion


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

That what I did.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Spreading rep is always a good thing.



Yeah but it says I need spread rep even for you


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the reps though.


----------



## Fran (Apr 17, 2008)

ENOUGH!
This is a thread to discuss Hunter x Hunter and Hisoka, not an intangible green blob next to your name!

Back-on-track: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why is Silva even there...
What implications does this have for Killua  ... And will we see that awesome explosive nen ability of his?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

Silva can be anywhere around the world in a hour or something?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2008)

Blame Neby' he's become obsessed with the lure of rep and its spreading

As for hxH anime, Zaru you should be arrested for not watching it, its better than the manga, need I say more?

As for the weirdest looking character, have you guys seen half the ants? Theres no competition. Pitou wins by a long shot, we can't even tell its sexuality


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

I agree that Pitou is really cool looking.


----------



## Fran (Apr 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I agree that Pitou is really cool looking.



Did you read his post?  lol

Pitou's design is nothing compared to the others?
Zazan? A Freaking scorpion?


Imagine what the Queen must of ate to produce _that_.


We can tell she ate:

-A Butterfly (Pufu)
-A Cat (Pitou)
-1x Red Haired Shanks (Yupi ) Kekeke >.<

She ate a bee - Bee-horn sama
She managed to catch and eat a cheetah for Zitoh.
Then she ate a lion.
She ate a freaking lion. Leol must be proud.


Some diet she has.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 18, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> or watch this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=u-Fxf9TqHUE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I gave you that as a Hisokatard



That fucking song and AMVs.  I thought I'd escaped it.  It's been over 5 years....


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 18, 2008)

Actually the Queen ate a Demon Beast in order to make Yupi and actually ate a Bull in order to make Bee-Horn and how come one Chimera Ant looks entirely human?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 18, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> That fucking song and AMVs.  I thought I'd escaped it.  It's been over 5 years....



Its the sweetest AMV ever made


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 18, 2008)

I can't see youtube in ma uni ... damn that stupid firewall


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 18, 2008)

hey shanks

ooooh I cant wait till the scans are out X3


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 18, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> hey shanks
> 
> ooooh I cant wait till the scans are out X3



same here ..... 

looks like we are the only ones here ...  
*Spoiler*: __ 



 :


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 18, 2008)

*walks in, hey there everyone, we can expect the scans tomorow afternoon, right? cant wait for the epic chapter


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 18, 2008)

dammit i got busted :can 

 ...... 

Edit: 

@ Uchiha-alia : It is tomorrow morning from where i jack in


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2008)

Can't wait, hopefully we'll get a Blinktopia scan by tomorrow.

And can I just say, the song in the Amv is terrible


----------



## Oni (Apr 18, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Actually the Queen ate a Demon Beast in order to make Yupi and actually ate a Bull in order to make Bee-Horn and how come one Chimera Ant looks entirely human?



Doesn't he have antenna's?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 18, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> And can I just say, the song in the Amv is terrible



I quite like that tune but I dont know nothing about the band


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 18, 2008)

i wonder if i shud read raw , scan is sooooo gonna be late as usual


----------



## Power16 (Apr 18, 2008)

Been gone for a while but sure am loving these spoilers can't wait for the scans.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, I don't mind waiting for Binktopia's scans.

I think we might get HxH sooner since there is no Naruto this week.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 18, 2008)

What do you guys think of HxH right now? I dont really like this arc too much..


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 18, 2008)

Well things are abit up in the air at the moment but I think the last 18 chaps have been amazing

Have to agree that at the begining I didnt like this arc much either but I have grown to it


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks Haohmaru, if you dont mind I shall put that in my siggi


----------



## Fran (Apr 18, 2008)

Hmmm. I wonder if Silva might die. Then Kilua would usurp him as the King of the Uchiha's 

>_< X3 New chapter. Please post us on updates~~


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



damn silva is a fucking otherworldly angel of death. he is just beyond human, check that friend out!!! he's fucking crazy strong and yet he looks so calm and elegant, but deadly and creepy at the same time


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 18, 2008)

SI$LVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fxu (Apr 18, 2008)

Posting here to see if anybody gets excited when they see my name as a "new post"


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 also, the whole yupi thing was pretty fucking awesome. the art was great this chapter really conveyed a sense of building dread, then comic relief, then otherwordly fasciantion


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 18, 2008)

Theres always been talk about the ant arc, and people just dont seem to get it. I used to hate this arc when it started mainly because i thought it was unnessecary. however, if you take a step back and look at the whole picture, its amazing. so much depth has gone into this arc its unbelievable. new characters, new places, new abilities and a huge plot. ESPECIALLY the last 19 chapters, slow, but awesome.

  I was surprised when i saw Silva bust in (ly) and well if hes here for the netero fight why did zeno leave in the first place? to take silva with him? why didnt silva come from the beginning? well the answer has to be killua. from the spoilers it almost seems like silva wants killua to watch and learn from the legendary battle about to take place. or could it be to take him home?  if so, why did zeno pass by him so casualy? i DO think they want killua to witness the rare opportunity to watch the battle.

  if both silva and zeno help netero (which i think they wont) and the king still wins, hes a fucking beast that nothing short of gin or someone of his (supposed) strength can handle, if even they can. Perhaps if netero doesnt win, he can weaken meruem so that someone else deals the finihsing blow (gon lol).


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 18, 2008)

:WOW Silva supermans that hoe


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 18, 2008)

My thoughts on the chapter :


*Spoiler*: __ 




Zitoh - And Splaaaaaaaaaaaaat 

Yupi - Fucking huge and has he found king? where the hell is Netero?? Dont tell me he is dead already


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 18, 2008)

hisoka the answer to your q is no


*Spoiler*: __ 



 the king is just inside yupi's mind like an image of what motivates him in life


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 18, 2008)

Uhh Thanks Abnormal


----------



## Oni (Apr 18, 2008)

Byakuran said:


> What do you guys think of HxH right now? I dont really like this arc too much..



Ahh support!



uchiha-alia said:


> Theres always been talk about the ant arc, and people just dont seem to get it. I used to hate this arc when it started mainly because i thought it was unnessecary. however, if you take a step back and look at the whole picture, its amazing. so much depth has gone into this arc its unbelievable. new characters, new places, new abilities and a huge plot. ESPECIALLY the last 19 chapters, slow, but awesome.



SPOILERTAG THE REST ALIA!!!

I agree with what you say, but still, my arguments stand. It has taken too many chapters to get to this point, there hasn't been alot of character progress, both in terms of plot and power. (Until now it seems but did we really need close to 100 chapters??) And the Ants have gotten repetitive and just feel as if it's a filler. 

Oh well, I already stated my arguments against this arc a few pages back so won't repeat myself again. Matter of opinion I guess, this arc is good but as a part of HxH, it's the least good of the 5.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 18, 2008)

for me the best arc was celestial tower

it totally changed the game by introducing ren, ten, and nen lol. also it had hisoka vs gon cmon now. it was awesome and so linear and video game ish but not insanely so, like greed island was


----------



## Oni (Apr 18, 2008)

I agree, Celestial Tower Arc was the best. But I just have to add Greed Island amused me the most  It really brightened my day.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 18, 2008)

The slow wouldn't be a problem if he didn't take so many breaks. for that matter, I think HXH would be better as a monthly manga if we get another break. I mean no HXH till august???!??!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 18, 2008)

well i dont care, getting 10 in a row is pretty good compared to 0 for like years


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 18, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> well i dont care, getting 10 in a row is pretty good compared to 0 for like years



QFT                   .


----------



## Oni (Apr 18, 2008)

Still, at this rate my children will have left the house by the time Gon finally finds his dad. And I don't even have children yet  or a wife


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 18, 2008)

LOL so              true


----------



## Zaru (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm serious about this, Togashi might die before finishing HxH


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 18, 2008)

Then his son/wife will take over  

LOL


----------



## Zaru (Apr 18, 2008)

So the sailormoon style HxH nightmare might actually come true?


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> So the sailormoon style HxH nightmare might actually come true?


Tuxedo mask kills the king.


----------



## Oni (Apr 18, 2008)

There are worse instances where such a thing happened. Trinity Blood for example was bound to become epic, and then the artist died. An unfinished manga and anime, both great and actually just firing up. Could have been epic


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 18, 2008)

Oni said:


> There are worse instances where such a thing happened. Trinity Blood for example was bound to become epic, and then the artist died. An unfinished manga and anime, both great and actually just firing up. Could have been epic



I watched the anime for that, I loved it and was shocked why it was left up in the air, It could have been a big show


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 18, 2008)

Am i the only one finding OP kind of stale atm? 
I skimmed through the two first pages of the new chapter and then i was like bleh, couldn't be arsed to read it.

Bleach on the other hand reminded me of why i liked it so much back at the SS arc.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 18, 2008)

I am still catching up with OP manga  at 494 at the mo


----------



## Oni (Apr 18, 2008)

Durrr... What's OP?


----------



## Gary (Apr 18, 2008)

one piece oni and how much longer till hxh


----------



## Fran (Apr 18, 2008)

> Durrr... What's OP?



Orochimaru Paedophilia 

Bleach is going okay. I'm interested to see how Kishimoto is going to rescue Itachi from the clutches of evil, D-Gray Man is average as per usual, HxH is rocking.

Monthly ones - can't wait for Deadman Wonderland [My precious Shiro ], Claymore is fantastic as per usual and Hellsing is getting very very intense. Gantz is okay too.

What else


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 18, 2008)

When is Deadman Wonderland next issue coming out Mattaru?

And have you read Soul Eaters


----------



## Vasqy..? (Apr 18, 2008)

Man, HunterxHunter has it all gore, lessons on true friendship and love, and Hisoka!

HunterxHunter should be mandatory to read to be considered a man(or woman).


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 18, 2008)

Weeeeeeeeeheeeeeeee

a New fan 

and a hisoka fan too X3 

Welcome welcome and join the convo


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2008)

I thought OP was good this week, I thought this arc was gonna be shit but it just got interesting. Though the whole people taking advantage of their power stuff is happening a bit too much in OP.

Mattaur you really should read AirGear, Im sure you'll fall in love with the manga when you see two girls pressing their boobs on to each other.


----------



## Fran (Apr 18, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> When is Deadman Wonderland next issue coming out Mattaru?
> 
> And have you read Soul Eaters



X3 No idea, sometime at the start next month? no I haven't read SE, didn't look interesting enough 

@CMgogo:



> Mattaur you really should read AirGear, Im sure you'll fall in love with the manga when you see two girls pressing their boobs on to each other.



What! 

I don't want to read the manga. Just give me the links!


----------



## Gary (Apr 18, 2008)

lol byakuya isnt a dick yet


----------



## Vasqy..? (Apr 18, 2008)

lol Byakuya and Yoruichi. Is it me or does Yoruichi seem a little sluttish? Little Byakuya was proably tapping it back then.


Also how much nen did Yupi waste in that tranformation? This must be good for Hakoware(Knuckle) if im analyzing the ability correctly


----------



## kyubijim (Apr 18, 2008)

Great chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



I have to admit, I was laughing a little more than I probably should have at poor Zitoh's curbstomping. Just look at it for a while. So funny, but at the same time, he kinda had it coming.


----------



## Vasqy..? (Apr 18, 2008)

kyubijim said:


> Great chapter
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




This death is what most ants deserve after theyve killed so many with no price or grievance. Plus Zitoh was annoying: trying to test out nen abilities like it was a game. At first I liked Zitoh when he was chomping on digits like a pimp....but then he just became an annoying ant. Also has anyone noticed how the art has gotten a little bit better in the last couple of chapters, really impressive!


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



fire power
fire power



This is why I will never feel any pity for any ant who gets curbstomped. They deserve it.


----------



## Fran (Apr 18, 2008)

@Cmgogo: Yuri scans prz X3

What tier of power do you think Kaito was on?

Was he Morau/Novu level in terms of nen prowess?

It's so hard to tell in HxH. No power tiers at all, but then and again that's what makes this brilliant.

Gon doesn't need to achieve Bankai, and he doesn't need to use two hands on his fishing rod to win.



It would be interesting if Morau matched up against some of the GR members.

Morau vs Feitan would be cool.
Morau vs Shizuku would be lolicon 


When Kaito first appeared to us he was holding a katana. Why doesn't he use it anymore  He was so badass. Perhaps it was part of his Roulette?

Kaito vs Nobunaga?


----------



## Vasqy..? (Apr 18, 2008)

Kaito found Ging. So I always thought he was at spider-level. But yeah Im still in the boat that kaito was not at full power thanks to his arm being cut trying to tell Gon and Killua to run away..

I think if he was uninjured he could of escaped.


Posting that pic makes so angry at pitou and Gon for believing pitou. If he could see the Beheaded Kaito, pitou wouldnt be in this world right now.


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 18, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> @Cmgogo: Yuri scans prz X3





> What tier of power do you think Kaito was on?


I say he was on a power level between Morau and Hisoka.


> Was he Morau/Novu level in terms of nen prowess?


Yes



> It's so hard to tell in HxH. No power tiers at all, but then and again that's what makes this brilliant.


Agreed, thats what makes hxh so great.



> Gon doesn't need to achieve Bankai, and he doesn't need to use two hands on his fishing rod to win.


LOL 



> It would be interesting if Morau matched up against some of the GR members


.
Morau is such an amazing warrior, strategist, and nen user him facing any powerful nen user would be a treat.


> Morau vs Feitan would be cool.
> Morau vs Shizuku would be lolicon


Perverse thoughts are now racing through my head.



> When Kaito first appeared to us he was holding a katana. Why doesn't he use it anymore  He was so badass. Perhaps it was part of his Roulette?


It's that damn roulette.



> Kaito vs Nobunaga?


depending on the luck of the draw it could end up horribly just like the pitou v. kaito fight.


----------



## fxu (Apr 18, 2008)

*HxH 278 by Binktopia*


----------



## Gary (Apr 18, 2008)

oh sweet goesto read


----------



## Fran (Apr 18, 2008)

@Black Swan 


We should start the new "MORAU = LOLICON" meme...Just for kicks.


@fxu: thanks ...been waiting for this


----------



## Fran (Apr 19, 2008)

FUCKING LMFAO @ Zitoh
"So...I'm a warm up the main event"

"DING D~ING!"


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 19, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> @Black Swan
> 
> 
> We should start the new "MORAU = LOLICON" meme...Just for kicks.



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?. I have to think about that... Lolicon really isnt my cup of tea


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 19, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> FUCKING LMFAO @ Zitoh
> "So...I'm a warm up the main event"
> 
> "DING D~ING!"


That arrogant prick deserved to get pwnd.


----------



## Fran (Apr 19, 2008)

@@ I'd be worried if you did get a kick out of Lolicon.

But Morau is a lolicon, no? 


And Silva is BADASS.
DING DING! Oh  :rofl

fucking epic.goodnight, great chatper, I missed this comedy


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 19, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> @@ I'd be worried if you did get a kick out of Lolicon.
> 
> But Morau is a lolicon, no?
> 
> ...



You're so right, I'm sold.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Apr 19, 2008)

is the lobster ant still alive?


----------



## Lusankya (Apr 19, 2008)

Whoa....nice entrance. Too bad he isn't participating in the fight.


----------



## Shiftle (Apr 19, 2008)

Just read the chapter. Zitoh's facial expression when doing his thumbs-up was priceless. As was Silva's ownage of him.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 19, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Well things are abit up in the air at the moment but I think the last 18 chaps have been amazing
> 
> Have to agree that at the begining I didnt like this arc much either but I have grown to it



Ehhh too much going on at once is kinda confusing imo.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 19, 2008)

i liked the chapter, but i mean i want to finally see what happens between gon and pitou, honestly i could care less about the fight with knuckles and yupi


----------



## Slips (Apr 19, 2008)

Fuck Gon I got to see Silva


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 19, 2008)

Oni said:


> Doesn't he have antenna's?



No I am not talking about Pufu but of that baby girl that Koruto has vowed to protect and raise.


----------



## Arcanis (Apr 19, 2008)

Slips said:


> It looks good theres a few spelling error though which may get on a few peoples tits.
> 
> Not me though I'm just glad to have some HxH


Well actually yes, this chapter did have quite a few spelling errors, but my point still stands about the cleaning and editing. =)


----------



## Slips (Apr 19, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> Well actually yes, this chapter did have quite a few spelling errors, but my point still stands about the cleaning and editing. =)



Indeed it does one of the best looking chapters for years imo


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 19, 2008)

Finally got to reading the chapter ...... 

It was epic indeed . 

Too bad Zeno had to leave :S


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 19, 2008)

shoot is so annoying... he is just pathetic

shoot went from being weird and dull to being badass, then to being a little whining girly man. very disturbing transformation

i hope we get killua's entrance to save knuckle next chapter but maybe not. and wtf are we gonna see gon for? he's just sitting around for like an hour


----------



## Slips (Apr 19, 2008)

Wonder if Silva is going to do that for the king

I'd be honest I'd laugh my arse off if Togashi got lazy and decided to finish the arc up quickly

half way through the Netero and King fight Silva flys from the heavens and plants the Kings face 12 foot underground.

Next arc please


----------



## Mori` (Apr 19, 2008)

Silva pretty much owned the entire fight so far there xD

yupi's transformation was awesome, really liked that.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 19, 2008)

yes great transformation from yupi, but shoot's 'transformation' is the opposite. Like Abnormal said: at first he was dull, then he was badass when risking his life, now hes just plain pathetic. His friend is saving him from a collapsing building and theres a gigantic monster there and all he can do is whine: 'did you get him back for me'. pathetic.



Slips said:


> Wonder if Silva is going to do that for the king
> 
> I'd be honest I'd laugh my arse off if Togashi got lazy and decided to finish the arc up quickly
> 
> ...



 i wonder if togashi does that every arc.

 hisoka: 'finally, i can fight you kuroro'
SQUASH. kuroro is in the ground as silva comes crashing from the heavens.
 hisoka: ''

 Gon: 'after years of searching- i found you father, howz it goin gin'
SQUASH. years of gons efforts are wasted as gin is in the ground after silva came crashing down from the heavens.
 gon: ''

 Lol, silva will do to HXH what stark did to the hueco mundo arc


----------



## DocTerror (Apr 19, 2008)

Crazy chapter. Having Silva just flatten that guy was unexpected as was the art in this chapter being really good. Just 2 chapters left til the break I hope this Shoot fight get concluded by then.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

Yay chapter out? Gotta read.


----------



## Oni (Apr 19, 2008)

Epic chapter! Yupi's power surge, the suspense and the comedy all in one, perfect! Can't wait for the next!



uchiha-alia said:


> yes great transformation from yupi, but shoot's 'transformation' is the opposite. Like Abnormal said: at first he was dull, then he was badass when risking his life, now hes just plain pathetic. His friend is saving him from a collapsing building and theres a gigantic monster there and all he can do is whine: 'did you get him back for me'. pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFL!


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

Wait a sec - I just now realized who that old guy IS


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Wait a sec - I just now realized who that old guy IS



 youre joking? XD its netero the chairman/president of the hunter organisation, previously the worlds strongest man and can punch faster than the speed of sound.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 silva will still pwn every arc


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

I mean, the old guy that was followed by cheetah dude this chapter. 

Anyway, lol. Now we're never gonna see the new ability.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 19, 2008)

who cares, zitoh had enough screen time anyways.

NEW SIG EVERYBODY , CHECK THE PWNAGE SECTION.


----------



## Power16 (Apr 19, 2008)

Read Online


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> who cares, zitoh had enough screen time anyways.



Well it could have provided lulz at least


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 19, 2008)

may i say this chapter was awesome chapter??

now this is how a regular fight scenes shud be silva u badass, that was soooooo cool.
and i'm sooooo glad zitoh is dead. it's been a while since some1 died. finally ants are getting out of picture one by one. i wonder who's next.


----------



## Power16 (Apr 19, 2008)

I wanted Zitoh left alive so we could scene the level of speed Zeno and Silva possess since Zitoh pretty much shown one of the best speed feat in the manga.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> i wonder who's next.



Whoever fights Killua, lol.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 19, 2008)

Lol .... that was awesome Uchiha-alia :Zaru

So I guess it is clear that Zeno discontinued the mission out of remorse


----------



## Power16 (Apr 19, 2008)

Before the break i need to see The King and Netero exchange some blows....


----------



## Oni (Apr 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I mean, the old guy that was followed by cheetah dude this chapter.
> 
> Anyway, lol. Now we're never gonna see the new ability.



I guess we were never supposed to anyway 

Should have seen it coming with all the stress on the awesomeness of the new technique.



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Lol .... that was awesome Uchiha-alia :Zaru
> 
> So I guess it is clear that Zeno discontinued the mission out of remorse



How's that? Te Zoldick family only does what's asked from them, they don't care about the rest.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 19, 2008)

Oni said:


> How's that? Te Zoldick family only does what's asked from them, they don't care about the rest.





Zeno already stated that they are not bloodlusted killers. The art of Assassination is kinda like a heirloom for the Zalodeck family and they don't use their skills for fun. Zeno must have been very disappointed that he accidentally hurt that girl. It was not his fault since he never knew there was a girl with the king in the first place. 

So it is my guess that he declined to play further part in the mission on this account. I think we will see the conversation between the King, Netero and Zeno when the focus shifts back to the King's fight.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Whoever fights Killua, lol.


 
u mean pitou??
 i'm still confused how they r gonna defeat her.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Apr 19, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> u mean pitou??
> i'm still confused how they r gonna defeat her.



Nah Killua n Pitou talked Gon into waiting so now he's sitting on his ass awaiting Pitou to finish. Honestly I doubt Kaito is coming back.

As for the chapter HELL YES. So far Yupi vs Knuckle and King vs Netero is the only fight I care about.

As for Zito all I have to say is LOL Zitoh.


----------



## Slips (Apr 19, 2008)

Bet the bugger leaves us on a cliffhanger for 2 months


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> u mean pitou??
> i'm still confused how they r gonna defeat her.



Well, me too. Unless Gon gets a strange super powerup.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Whatever you say, dont ever say Silva > Hisoka


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 19, 2008)

I was hoping for Zeno to fight side by side with Netero, too bad he already leave, but is always good to see Silva!


----------



## Oni (Apr 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well, me too. Unless Gon gets a strange super powerup.



Either that or no fight at all probably. Gon has been without a powerup for the entire arc, it is sheer logic this will happen in the next battle. 

Woudn't exclude the probability of no fight at all producing, nya.



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Whatever you say, dont ever say Silva > Hisoka



Neither ever broke a sweat so them duking it out would be awesome!


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Oni said:


> Neither ever broke a sweat so them duking it out would be awesome!


Do you want the universe to implode?


----------



## Slips (Apr 19, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Whatever you say, dont ever say Silva > Hisoka



Don't worry not even Robin can out Hisoka me on these forums.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 19, 2008)

This is the only chapter where I wish I didn't read the spoilers, that's the only thing that could have made that ownage more epic that it actually was.

Silvia just ruthlessly owned him.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Slips said:


> Don't worry not even Robin can out Hisoka me on these forums.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


lol where is Nico Robin anyway, havent seen him/her post in a while 

Hisoka


----------



## Slips (Apr 19, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> lol where is Nico Robin anyway, havent seen him/her post in a while
> 
> Hisoka



shes around. Still the most active poster as I warned her if she went inactive I'd be taking the nick back again


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 8 (5 members and 3 guests)
Tachikoma_Pilot*, *Hisoka*, TicoTico, NeBy

I see her


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 19, 2008)

Slips said:


> Don't worry not even Robin can out Hisoka me on these forums.



QFT

Man Slips ......

Sorry I over slept


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey Hisoka, where is my Hello


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Tachikoma_Pilot

How is you?

was busy drooling on Hisoka , catching up, I still havent read the chap


----------



## Slips (Apr 19, 2008)

Lol TP you summoned her 

Hello Robin good sleep


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey Slips,

Yeah abit too much I think


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

It was not I but your Hisoka pics Slips ;D


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 19, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> It was not I but your Hisoka pics Slips ;D



True True


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 19, 2008)

Just read the chapter 

first of all Shoot - Did you kill him for me?  

Uhhhh and Silva yes, Slips sig says it all XD, 

Epic chapter :WOW


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2008)

Come to think of it the OP is terrible, Slips to the rescue I see


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 19, 2008)

Just read the chapter, it's was good, but it feelt short as hell.
The the only things that really happened was that Yupi transformed into a big meatball and Zitou got smushed.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah thats a good idea XD better than having the spoilers in my siggi XD


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Hisoka for OP


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 19, 2008)

uhhh Thanks  It would be my pleasure


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Who else but the best HxH character to be OP


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 19, 2008)

Indeed I think Slips would do good as well he has all the manga links =)


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey there people .... 

I will reread the chapter on mangashare ... it is that good. 

Silva was  XD


----------



## Vasqy..? (Apr 19, 2008)

I wonder what knucles is going to do next chapter, Since if would be a pretty awesome chapter for him to defeat yupi in one chapter.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 19, 2008)

best chapter


----------



## ez (Apr 19, 2008)

Damn, i thought Bleach had the best ch this week. Silva and Yupi changed my mind. Yupi regaining his composure as quickly as he did is almost as impressive as his hulk-mode. He's got a bit more depth than i suspected. Also, that entrance Silva made was beyond unexpected and awesome. 

Rip zitoh


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 19, 2008)

Fantastic chapter indeed, yupi is not dumb  and thats what makes it interesting and harder for knuckle


----------



## Fran (Apr 19, 2008)

I wonder what Zitoh's new nen ability was though ...probably another dimensional game like "It"


----------



## tictactoc (Apr 19, 2008)

@the end of the chapter with Zeno saying  that the time was moving awfully slow in the King's castle.


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 19, 2008)

Oni said:


> Either that or no fight at all probably. Gon has been without a powerup for the entire arc, it is sheer logic this will happen in the next battle.


After getting angry and just releasing his aura, I hope it doesnt turn out to be another yupi like powerup. Hopefully gon has thought of a new nen ability that utilizies his hatsu.

I really hope gon took what kurapica taught him about restrictions and nen abilities to heart, and comes up with some one shot ability that would be uber agianst pitou, and own that fukin ant.


> Woudn't exclude the probability of no fight at all producing, nya.


Worst case scenario 




> Neither ever broke a sweat so them duking it out would be awesome!


hisoka would own silva, silva would'nt be able to take on kuroro one on one, and kuroru is scared to face silva one on one. Using that logic I believe Hisoka > Silva. But this is hxh so I can always be completly wrong


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 19, 2008)

Black Swan said:


> After getting angry and just releasing his aura, I hope it doesnt turn out to be another yupi like powerup. Hopefully gon has thought of a new nen ability that utilizies his hatsu.
> 
> I really hope gon took what kurapica taught him about restrictions and nen abilities to heart, and comes up with some one shot ability that would be uber agianst pitou, and own that fukin ant.



Yeah that would actually be awesome, he must have something planned



Black Swan said:


> hisoka would own silva, silva would'nt be able to take on kuroro one on one, and kuroru is scared to face silva one on one. Using that logic I believe Hisoka > Silva. But this is hxh so I can always be completly wrong



Do I need to say more????


----------



## Power16 (Apr 19, 2008)

Using your logic would mean that Silva > Hisoka not the other way around. Silva and Kuroro had battled before and during that two on one he was being pushed.

When it comes to top class level nen battle it comes down to who can use their ability the best and more efficient.


----------



## Gary (Apr 19, 2008)

hey guys the chapter was


----------



## Slips (Apr 19, 2008)

Just been put in charge of the OP which was a bit unexpected.


Anyway need a few things to help from you guys 

1) A decent HxH pic that gets peoples interest in the manga the one I shot up was just a quick generic pic

2) Any other links you want adding FC's , fan arts ect


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 19, 2008)

Weeeeeheeeeeee

Congrats 

Slips put the Hunter X Hunter FC please its in my siggi


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Good work Slips


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

I think this pic would be best:


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 19, 2008)

:rofl XD thats funny XD


----------



## Fran (Apr 19, 2008)

Good job Slips, thanks for taking it up.

@Zaru:  ... Bisuke would fit in well with your Claymore wignature X3


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 19, 2008)

I really really should start reading the manga again. D: Despite having looking forward to it continue all those months ago I never picked it up again.


Zaru said:


> I think this pic would be best:


I approve, oh the beauty of Biscuit. X3


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

And do you guys know what's really missing right now?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh WOW thats a  sweet pic Zaru, indeed they are missing


----------



## Slips (Apr 19, 2008)

Holy shit :amazed

hello new desktop


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

There's a lack of HxH fanart if you ask me. Most pics I can find involve Pitou being sodomized

And now I just had to go with a HxH set


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2008)

I spend months trying to get a decent Hxh set and Zaru gets an awesome one within minutes

Not fair

Btw where did you find that image from? Im sure Kurapica had some really great artwork aswell, I remember looking at an awesome Pitou one.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Gawd i need a Killua set


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 19, 2008)

I need a Hisoka set


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I spend months trying to get a decent Hxh set and Zaru gets an awesome one within minutes
> 
> Not fair
> 
> Btw where did you find that image from? Im sure Kurapica had some really great artwork aswell, I remember looking at an awesome Pitou one.



I'd post the link here if it didn't contain so much pitou porn, so I'll just pm.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

But I love the Yuko ava I have


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I'd post the link here if it didn't contain so much pitou porn, so I'll just pm.



Can I have the link too, pleeeeeeeeeeeeease?


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 19, 2008)

what a great chapter, the pace felt a little slow once again, but other than that, everything was great...

btw here it is the new zaoldyecks's slogan:

zaoldyack family, smashing ants since forever


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Can I have the link too, pleeeeeeeeeeeeease?



Are you 18+?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 19, 2008)

I am already in the Bath house  and yeah I am 22


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

The pm was sent.

There's not many pics but the ones I found are among them so that's all.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks I got it, yeah you are right, there arent any hisokas


----------



## Nakor (Apr 19, 2008)

Could I also get the link to the site, please?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 19, 2008)

Zaoldyeck said:


> what a great chapter, the pace felt a little slow once again, but other than that, everything was great...
> 
> btw here it is the new zaoldyecks's slogan:
> 
> zaoldyack family, smashing ants since forever



 ^^ wtf, you saw my sig, right 

 slips, i think its good, but youre missing a key message that goes:
'attention everybody. read this manga. NOW. its awesome.'

 you could include a FAQ :Q) should i read this manga, A) YES
also, the OBD have a great guide to nen and HXH powerlevels that I'll fish out if you want to link to some info.

 lol zaru nice set but mine is better  
 im satisfied with my set and i dont think im changing it till another awesome scene happens in the manga.


----------



## Slips (Apr 19, 2008)

You lot spend too much time on sigs 

I just find a image in the manga I like stick a border on it and that will do


----------



## Gary (Apr 19, 2008)

yup and killa dad is crazy XD


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> yup and killa dad is crazy XD




```
Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 8 (4 members and 4 guests)
Tachikoma_Pilot*, [B]Zaoldyeck[/B], uchiha-alia
```

Your about to get your ass whipped xD


----------



## Slips (Apr 19, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I need a Hisoka set


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 19, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> ^^ wtf, you saw my sig, right
> 
> slips, i think its good, but youre missing a key message that goes:
> 'attention everybody. read this manga. NOW. its awesome.'
> ...



lol i didn't, it's a huge coincidence, can't believe it's the same exact sentence, sorry for infringing your copyrights then


----------



## Vasqy..? (Apr 19, 2008)

Man i was just browsing deviant art and found this great pitou vs Kaito fan art.
here


Oh how i miss you kaito.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 19, 2008)

Zaoldyeck said:


> lol i didn't, it's a huge coincidence, can't believe it's the same exact sentence, sorry for infringing your copyrights then



 its OK, great minds think alike 



			
				I hate sasuke but love posting incorrect stuff said:
			
		

> yup and killa dad is crazy




 









lol


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 19, 2008)

Silva was awesome in this chapter, IMO he would have smashed Ubogin if they had ever faught, the guy has some real raw power.


----------



## Fran (Apr 19, 2008)

Sasuke dick-rider !

Oh, I've got to dig that user up again...

We're underestimating Ubogin just because the transvestite owned him


----------



## Slips (Apr 19, 2008)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> Silva was awesome in this chapter, IMO he would have smashed Ubogin if they had ever faught, the guy has some real raw power.



I saw Silva get cut bye a knife

I saw Ubo take machine gun fire and bazooka's


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Slips this will be of interest to you.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 19, 2008)

Slips said:


>



I am on it


----------



## Fran (Apr 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> And do you guys know what's really missing right now?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





HOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHH!
I FREAKING APPROVE ZARU. Your Machi signature is hot too.
Rofl @ Demi Chan stealing Shizuku's steak X3

Links X3!




Looks like everyone's respect for Silva just skyrocketed. It sort of went down after his kuroro 2v1 fight.


----------



## Power16 (Apr 19, 2008)

Why the Kuroro fight was pretty cool.


----------



## Slips (Apr 19, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Slips this will be of interest to you.



If I go there I'll end up banned as Haterade is there and I cant be in the same thread as him without arguing with him


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 19, 2008)

Okies I just need borders thanks Slips XD


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Slips said:


> If I go there I'll end up banned as Haterade is there and I cant be in the same thread as him without arguing with him


lol we might just have a football forum soon


----------



## Slips (Apr 19, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> lol we might just have a football forum soon



I aprrove it seems to piss off marty too so theres an extra bonus



Hisoka said:


> Okies I just need borders thanks Slips XD




no worry's was just lucky I came across it..

lol just made this


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Slips said:


> I aprrove it seems to piss off marty too so theres an extra bonus


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 19, 2008)

LOL Thanks Slips its the thought that counts


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Id like to sign your Hisoka emoticon petition please


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 19, 2008)

I am on it 

You are our 30th Congrats  XD


----------



## Slips (Apr 19, 2008)

Just finished chapter 1 of Xblade decent manga 90 bloody pages for 1 chapter is a bit excessive though


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 19, 2008)

hmmm Is it good?


----------



## Slips (Apr 19, 2008)

Not sure yet I'm attempting to absorb 90 pages of info.

May have to reread it before I go on to chapter 2 which is 80 pages long


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 19, 2008)

So can anyone guess what my User Name means?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 19, 2008)

Slips said:


> Not sure yet I'm attempting to absorb 90 pages of info.
> 
> May have to reread it before I go on to chapter 2 which is 80 pages long



OMG I am reading Soul Eater still stuck on Chap 0 the intro is about 120 pages


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 19, 2008)

So what was that name of that attack again that allows a person to utilize all the types of nen to 100% efficiency?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 19, 2008)

Emperor Time


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 19, 2008)

So now you know why I picked this User Name.


----------



## Power16 (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't get it.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 19, 2008)

But it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Oni (Apr 19, 2008)

Lol, 80, 90 and 120 pages  And here we are, being put on hold yet again after a few chapters of less than 20 pages each.


----------



## Slips (Apr 19, 2008)

Oni said:


> Lol, 80, 90 and 120 pages  And here we are, being put on hold yet again after a few chapters of less than 20 pages each.



I'm not on hold I have plenty of manga to keep me busy which is why I never bitch when Togashi goes back to sleep


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 19, 2008)

Indeed and its a good price to pay for the treat you get


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 19, 2008)

hey guys, you should check out these awesome threads made by limit tester in the MBD:
guide to nen/ nen combat
speed of the HXH verse

 slips you might even want to put the guide to nen in the OP, its very detailed and covers pretty much everything.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice finds Uchiha


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 19, 2008)

Those are great guides to Nen.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

There's been a lot of work put into those posts, that's for sure


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2008)

They're so long, my attention span cannot handle those


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 19, 2008)

Just remember that "Emperor Time" attack means death to any Genei Ryodan member pretty much.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 19, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Just remember that "Emperor Time" attack means death to any Genei Ryodan member pretty much.



emperor time isn't an attack. it's just an ability that lets him use 100% of every nen catagory. kurapica still has to come up with his own attacks.


----------



## Fran (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice find Uchiha, will rep you ASAP. 

Nice reads.

About Emperor Time: bear in mind that even though it's 100% efficiency in all nen types, it is KURAPIKA'S 100% efficiency.
Which means that if Kurapika's nen capacity is low, then its100% efficiency is ineffective against someone who has for example,a  higher nen level but lower efficiency.

EG: Kurapika has 20,000 nen.
100% efficiency in Materialization = 20,000 Materialization!
vs
Person A (50,000 nen)
50% efficiency in Materialization = 25,000 Materialization.

Weird example, but meh.


It's quite h4x though.


added to signature ...shanks <3


----------



## Vasqy..? (Apr 19, 2008)

Those guides are very good, i didnt even know chars moved that fast in HunterxHunter.

No wonder all this is happening within the span of 4 minutes lol.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 19, 2008)

I understand but it still the best h4x ability ever.


----------



## Fran (Apr 19, 2008)

*@Everyone: X3 ... Upload your member pictures on The HisokaPorn Thread. Robin's done hers, and Oni has done hers too! X3*


I think with everything out of the way,we can actually see a proper fight next chapter.
How many more before the Hiatus kicks us in the face?


----------



## Nakor (Apr 19, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Nice find Uchiha, will rep you ASAP.
> 
> Nice reads.
> 
> ...



it must be pretty high since he was able to fight ubo one on one. ubo seemed to have alot of nen.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 19, 2008)

fireball said:


> it must be pretty high since he was able to fight ubo one on one. ubo seemed to have alot of nen.



I agree with that.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 20, 2008)

so what's going on in here?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 20, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> added to signature ...shanks <3



I have been repping a lot of people as usual XD with the same message ... 
you are the only one to understand its full import   

We should be starting a hakoware rep FC ..... 
There is a way to put pictures in one's rep ... we can make a banner for the FC and spread the love under that banner


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

We were talking about how the Emperor Time ability is quite a h4x though.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 20, 2008)

Emperor time is one of the most H4xed hatsus around ...
Too bad it has so many restrictions placed on it .   

With reference to Mattaru's example, I think that Kurapica's Nen ability will be pretty good. He owned Ubo by pulling out more than his natural capacity, but his natural capacity has to be good enough for him to do that without getting killed. I think a person can keep improving his Nen ability till he is about 50.
The only hindrance is his commitment to regaining Kurata clan's eyes might force him to do other stuff instead of training. He can never be as strong as Gon and Killua who are training without any other care in the world, but he can get to a low-tier Ryodan level eventually.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

That true and I hate the restrictions placed on it too.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 20, 2008)

Slips said:


> I saw Silva get cut bye a knife
> 
> I saw Ubo take machine gun fire and bazooka's



I saw Ubo get a chunk of his meat bitting off by a wannabe werewolf, i also saw him getting pierced by Hair.

Lol!


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

I also saw Ubo take a bite off someone skull and spit the skull piece like a bullet.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 20, 2008)

I saw the whole fight you guys ..... 

\discussion 

XD

Edit: 

Mattaru - I see you lurk


----------



## Fran (Apr 20, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I have been repping a lot of people as usual XD with the same message ...
> you are the only one to understand its full import
> 
> We should be starting a hakoware rep FC .....
> There is a way to put pictures in one's rep ... we can make a banner for the FC and spread the love under that banner



X3 I call Co-Owner! Haha. Go for it Shanks, forreals ...Potclean is too cute to be denied this treat. He can stalk me any day 



@Shanks: Indeeeeed. HxH is slightly starting to make an indication on power levels, with Knuckle's new Hakoware measuring nen.

Kurapika would fair ok outside of Ryodan fights too.
The only death restriction move he has is his chain jail which puts the enemy under zetsu.
I reckon Yupi would be able to break the chain jail with raw power alone X3

In the prophecies, it was shown that he will take down 6 memnbers before finally dying. I think it was 6. The spider loses 6 of its limbs. He's too h4x


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 20, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> X3 I call Co-Owner! Haha. Go for it Shanks, forreals ...Potclean is too cute to be denied this treat. He can stalk me any day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am going for it ..... . 
Lets see what the others have to say about this XD .... it will be up in the Joke fanclubs section probably. And does anyone know how to post images in the rep message ? 

I completely agree with you. Kurapica has very high potential but the the thing is that he has chosen a path which will take his time away from training. 

From what we see, his boss is completely dependent on him after Neon's ability got stolen. His subordinates don't look very competent either. So Kurapica might be forced to do thinks which wont help him get stronger. 
Look at Netero for example ... he trained for so many years to become the strongest out there.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

So Kurpica will die if he kills four more members?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 20, 2008)

I dont wanna think about Kurapica dying X3


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't want Kurapica to die either.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 20, 2008)

Aethos said:


> so what's going on in here?



Is that Aethos I see? 

Man its been long where have you been?


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 20, 2008)

Its Hisoka


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 20, 2008)

Its Tachikoma_pilot


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 20, 2008)

Its Shanks & Tachikoma_Pilot


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 20, 2008)

Its Shanks


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 20, 2008)

Its me everybody


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 20, 2008)

Its Hisoka x Shanks


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 20, 2008)

Its uchiha-alia


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 20, 2008)

Its Uchiha alia


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 20, 2008)

hey there


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 20, 2008)

:rofl this is a fantastic convo


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 20, 2008)

yes it is


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 20, 2008)

I forgot to refresh the page and you guys fill it up .... 

can you go to the previous page and tell your views about my suggestion of a Hakoware rep FC ?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 20, 2008)

I like the idea but since its rep related wont we get rep sealed XD


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, that is the deal ... it will just be a joke FC where we make a banner and people who join that banner 
rep people with that banner picture instead of a message. 

We are not promoting repwhoring ... I dont think there will be too many problems. 

I dont wanna be rep-sealed :S


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL okies as long as people dont get the idea wrong we need to make it clear in the intro XD


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 20, 2008)

How are you guys?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 20, 2008)

I am Good  you?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 20, 2008)

Arsenal 2-Reading 0
Birmingham 1-ManU 1

I am doing good ... what about you ?


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 20, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I am Good  you?


At work hating xD



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Arsenal 2-Reading 0
> Birmingham 1-ManU 1
> 
> I am doing good ... what about you ?


Those scores makes me smile


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 20, 2008)

oh my god you are working on a Sunday?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 20, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Those scores makes me smile



 arsenal fan aswell?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 20, 2008)

Uchiha ... dont tell me you are a Gunner as well .....


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 20, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> oh my god you are working on a Sunday?


I work all the time 



uchiha-alia said:


> arsenal fan aswell?


Im a huuuuge Gooner


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 20, 2008)

wow, turns out we're all gunners 

im still dissapointed we lost out on any silverware in a season where we played great.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 20, 2008)

I cant wait till we get our own forum, I call owner of Arsenal FC FC 

But yeah, we fell at the last hurdle this year


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 20, 2008)

^^ well decisions and luck were both pitted against us, things like: the penalty we should have had against liverpool 1st leg, bendtner getting in the way of fabregas' shot, the penalty given to liverpool seconds leg, the penalty that shouldnt have been given against us against birmigham (when the bad run started), rosicky injured, eduardo killed injured, denilson injured.... wow. the thing is, we still played great all the way through- we outplayed liverpool in the champs league and last week when we played man u we outplayed them... ah whatever.

  well lets try and get back on topic  XD (HXH): which nen group (hatsu) would you rather belong to? (reinforcement, emission, transformation, materialisation, specialsation, manipulation)


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 20, 2008)

a cross between manipulation and reinforcement, more towards manipulatino

i idolize shalnark as my favorite ryodan

emission is creepy and gross. specialization is haxx cheating not allowed. materialization is lame and dumb. transformation is too unstable and gay


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 20, 2008)

We just breached 10k and now we're already like half way to 11, lol spammers


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 20, 2008)

it might slow down during hiatus


----------



## Vasqy..? (Apr 20, 2008)

I took this test i was defined as emission. What does hisoka say about those people?

Hey everybody how bout we make our own abilities.

Sex slave
Emmision

Any person I emmit  my nen into will become my slave for and indefinite amount of time based on restictions(what type of sex  )



Restictions:
Must do it while having sex.
Only works on girls.
the rest is to naughty..









dont read hentai frist thing in the morning...


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 20, 2008)

lol vasqy...
 i think its an easy choice for me, in battle- transformation tops it. not only is it a great skill in itself, you also get 80% efficiency on both reinforcement (strength), and materialization (very useful in battle, materialise something to fit the situation).


----------



## Nakor (Apr 20, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> That true and I hate the restrictions placed on it too.



what restrictions? kurapicas eyes need to turn red for emperor time. That's it. That is barely a restriction.


----------



## Fran (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm all for the Potclean/Hakoware fan club.
Go for it Shanks X3


Ahh the old "Invent a nen ability" game...


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2008)

Damn all you Gunners

Milan fan here, 5-1, we kicked ass


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 20, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Damn all you Gunners
> 
> Milan fan here, 5-1, we kicked ass



 yes I was just watching that, hat-trick from kaka... 



fireball said:


> what restrictions? kurapicas eyes need to turn red for emperor time. That's it. That is barely a restriction.



 when he gets red eyes, that means he is specialisation, and yes to some extent can use emporer time. However, the true power of the nen chain and the 100% effeciency which kurapica bet his life on only works against ryodan members as far as im aware.


----------



## Slips (Apr 20, 2008)

Added those guides to the OP Alia 

Tis a good job I read back but for future reference and to any other ideas people have for the OP can you please PM me. I work all day so can miss things like that


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 20, 2008)

Slips said:


> Added those guides to the OP Alia
> 
> Tis a good job I read back but for future reference and to any other ideas people have for the OP can you please PM me. I work all day so can miss things like that



 yeah theyre great arent they? its amazing how in-depth Limit_Tester goes, especially with the calculation of speed... and the nen guide is great and explains what, to me, is the best fighting system EVER.

 just realised something, slips managed to post 1 year before his join date  . thats pretty awesome.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 20, 2008)

Slips said:


> Added those guides to the OP Alia
> 
> Tis a good job I read back but for future reference and to any other ideas people have for the OP can you please PM me. I work all day so can miss things like that



Am I missing something here :S. The OP i know is One Piece/Opening post(er)  .... 

Btw, do you know how to include images in someone's rep ?

We were thinking of this Hakoware Rep FC ... It will be a joke fanclub where the members spread their love under the Hakoware banner which Mattaru will dig up 
will it be against the rules or something?


----------



## Fran (Apr 20, 2008)

Nawww not at all, after all we have a Hisoka Porn FC.

I'll dig up the coloured scans of Hakoware for you!

The only Ryodan Restrictoin Kurapika has is Chain Jail.
The rest is free for him to use


----------



## Vasqy..? (Apr 20, 2008)

Kurapica is already ryodan level imo. Yes he is broken against the spiders, but emperor time let's him be 100 percent effecient in anything. Making his chain abilities so much stronger. Like fore xample being able to heal completely his mangled arm after ubo's attack. Dont forget how much power the other chains get agaisnt non-ryodan and ryodan. Only one chain is exclusive to ryodan and that has nothing to do with emperor time. To conclude Kurapica really doesnt have to train that much because he's a genius and has hax eyes. Also he still has six fingers for which he can develop abilities for his chain.

/rant


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2008)

Wait a sec, when did he lose 4 fingers?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 20, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> it might slow down during hiatus



As long as we are here it wont


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2008)

A true fan will always find something to discuss about.

Or spam, at that.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 20, 2008)

Exactly  This thread wont die X3


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 20, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Wait a sec, when did he lose 4 fingers?



 he means that he already uses 4 fingers with chains, so he can extend his chain ability to his other 6 fingers aswell as they are not chained. I dont think it works like that though.

 also, dont worry, even in hiatus this thread will remain active due to spam XD


----------



## Vasqy..? (Apr 20, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Wait a sec, when did he lose 4 fingers?



Right now 4 of his ten fingers have a chain abilty leaving six left.


This in itself is an restriction.(imo)


----------



## Slips (Apr 20, 2008)

damnpassword said:


> I really lik this anime can somebody tell me where can I get the manga volumes 17 tru 20?



Quoting this post from the first page in 2004

So Togashi thats 4 volumes in 4 years


----------



## Fran (Apr 20, 2008)

The thread becomes even more active during a Hiatus.

We're not a hiatus now are we?...
He hasn't done 10 chapters yet right >.<


@Vasqy: I very much doubt he'll develop more. He has all he needs on his 4 chain fingers.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 20, 2008)

we better have some killua/gon/netero/the king next chapter 

knuckle is the man, but i would love togashi to move to the main event, even if i really doubt it will happen, since he may want to finish first this "minor" fight between knuckle and yupi before going to the main fights...killua may join them too, which would be a plus...


----------



## Gary (Apr 20, 2008)

can some tell me what were talking about i dont rwant to read to many post


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 20, 2008)

you're as lazy as togashi


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> can some tell me what were talking about i dont rwant to read to many post



Were discussing gay porn.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 20, 2008)

:rofl @ CMGoGo 

Yeah we want the fight to move on it has been around what 10 chapters now, and Yupi is still standing better than ever


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 20, 2008)

someone has to kill him once and for all, using the mighty zaoldyeck way


----------



## Xell (Apr 20, 2008)

uchiha-alia, who made your sexy avatar?!


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

Were talking about how Emperor Time is the most useful Nen ability ever.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 20, 2008)

@ Xell - He made it himself  pretty GAR I might add


----------



## Xell (Apr 20, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Were talking about how Emperor Time is the most useful Nen ability ever.



Emperor Time? What's that?  



Hisoka said:


> @ Xell - He made it himself  pretty GAR I might add



Yeah, it's hot. I think I'll have to make an avatar in the same style.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

It both my user name and the best nen ability too.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 20, 2008)

your avatar is great too Xell, hitman reborn is a pretty cool series


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

I admit that hitman reborn is interesting since no other manga has such a cute hitman.


----------



## Slips (Apr 20, 2008)

Zaoldyeck said:


> your avatar is great too Xell, hitman reborn is a pretty cool series



There you look better with a full green bar


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 20, 2008)

haha Slips as generous as ever


----------



## Gary (Apr 20, 2008)

Zaoldyeck said:


> you're as lazy as togashi


Liar 
  .


----------



## Xell (Apr 20, 2008)

Zaoldyeck said:


> your avatar is great too Xell, hitman reborn is a pretty cool series



This is slowly becoming an avatar rating thread. 

Your avatar is one of the most badass moments in One Piece. I've actually dropped One Piece for a while since I'm just not enjoying it at the moment. But I plan to marathon it in a year or two. 

Hitman Reborn is great, especially with the Future Arc happening right now.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

So when is i hate sasuke going to stop negging me?


----------



## Slips (Apr 20, 2008)

Theres a hell of a lot of nice Avatars here exp HxH related sets.

Out of all my HxH av's I like my current the best. Makes me laugh every time I see it , as an added bonus it took 25 seconds to make 

I do need to get making a few more but theres very few new pictures coming out for HxH.

I'm off work for a week on May the 1st and I plan on making a load of HxH sig sets


----------



## Xell (Apr 20, 2008)

Slips said:


> Out of all my HxH av's I like my current the best. Makes me laugh every time I see it , as an added bonus it took 25 seconds to make



I rewatched that episode a couple weeks back.

I love the laugh he makes while he's running towards the guy he's about to kill.


----------



## Oni (Apr 20, 2008)

Geez, out for a day and 5 pages added to the thread! You guys have a life??



Mattaru said:


> *@Everyone: X3 ... Upload your member pictures on The HisokaPorn Thread. Robin's done hers, and Oni has done hers too! X3*
> 
> 
> I think with everything out of the way,we can actually see a proper fight next chapter.
> How many more before the Hiatus kicks us in the face?



Two chapters and I ain't no *her*


----------



## Slips (Apr 20, 2008)

Xell said:


> I rewatched that episode a couple weeks back.
> 
> I love the laugh he makes while he's running towards the guy he's about to kill.



yeah that was old hisoka's voice

If you watch the show from the start to the finish (Hiroki) who does Hisoka's voice had 3 voices as hes developing the character.

Hell if you want a few laughs watch Hisoka's introduction episode then go watch when he appears in Greed island you will swear its a different VA


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 20, 2008)

oh Slips, you're my hero 

i hate sasuke

i never lie 


Xell

concerning one piece, it's current arc is not one of my favorites, not as good as ennies loby at least(i even cried in that arc, damn boat)...still far from the end of it, so my opinion may change...

the only arc that i found "meh" in one piece was the skipea arc...that arc bored the hell out of me


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

I actually like all of One Piece.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 20, 2008)

Slips said:


> yeah that was old hisoka's voice
> 
> If you watch the show from the start to the finish (Hiroki) who does Hisoka's voice had 3 voices as hes developing the character.
> 
> Hell if you want a few laughs watch Hisoka's introduction episode then go watch when he appears in Greed island you will swear its a different VA



Those old episodes reminds me of my great first days with HxH Uhhh sweet memories


----------



## Xell (Apr 20, 2008)

Slips said:


> yeah that was old hisoka's voice
> 
> If you watch the show from the start to the finish (Hiroki) who does Hisoka's voice had 3 voices as hes developing the character.
> 
> Hell if you want a few laughs watch Hisoka's introduction episode then go watch when he appears in Greed island you will swear its a different VA



Haha, yeah, I noticed that. His voice actor is incredible. It's hard to believe he does Jonouchi's voice from Yugioh and Parco Folgore from Konjiki no Gash Bell since they're both such goofy characters and yet Hisoka is such a dark character.



Zaoldyeck said:


> Xell
> 
> concerning one piece, it's current arc is not one of my favorites, not as good as ennies loby at least(i even cried in that arc, damn boat)...still far from the end of it, so my opinion may change...
> 
> the only arc that i found "meh" in one piece was the skipea arc...that arc bored the hell out of me



Yeah, I loved the Water 7 arc. And that boat also made me cry. ;_; Especially in the anime version.



Emperor Time said:


> I actually like all of One Piece.



Yeah. It's only since I've been reading the manga that I've been picky about One Piece. I guess I just prefer watching it animated.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 20, 2008)

I've been enjoying the current OP arc, actually. The humor in OP, which abounds this arc, is one of the things that keeps me into Oda's work. Just like how the latest Bleach arc is letting humor back in, and getting me somewhat eager to read new chapters (which is more than I can say since the middle/end of the SS arc, really).

Naruto could take some pointers from OP, IMO. 

(It's obviously taken quite a bit from HxH already, so saying that doing so would benefit Kishi goes without saying...)


----------



## mootz (Apr 20, 2008)

wow this thread has become active

man that shit silva pulled off was intense


----------



## Xell (Apr 20, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Naruto could take some pointers from OP, IMO.
> 
> (It's obviously taken quite a bit from HxH already, so saying that doing so would benefit Kishi goes without saying...)



Yeah. 

It's irritating how outside of Japan, Naruto is credited as being "Incredible and original" when it stole most of its ideas from Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 20, 2008)

What's worse is, when/if HxH gets huge exposure in the States, it will be seen as stealing ideas from Naruto. XD


----------



## Slips (Apr 20, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Those old episodes reminds me of my great first days with HxH Uhhh sweet memories



Reminds me of the time I was looking for a new anime years ago and people kept saying HxH

Everytime I read the plot summary I would be like no way a kid that hunts animals of something piss off sounds crap.

Pier pressure >>>>>>> Me

and is I ever glad I gave in even if the first ep was garbage


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 20, 2008)

i kinda dropped one piece manga, just because the anime does the manga great justice...

hmm looks like i have to pick up bleach again

about naruto, well, i think kishi can do great things when he really wants to, i didn't like these latest chapters, but i'm really curious about itachi's past and his true motives

so much off-topic


----------



## Oni (Apr 20, 2008)

Slips said:


> Reminds me of the time I was looking for a new anime years ago and people kept saying HxH
> 
> Everytime I read the plot summary I would be like no way a kid that hunts animals of something piss off sounds crap.
> 
> ...



Abandon all individuality, prepare to be assimilated


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 20, 2008)

Slips said:


> Reminds me of the time I was looking for a new anime years ago and people kept saying HxH
> 
> Everytime I read the plot summary I would be like no way a kid that hunts animals of something piss off sounds crap.
> 
> ...



Well I picked it up by chance, just going through all the animes in alphabetic order  and staying with the ones that I liked, so when I got to HxH the first few eps where like a child's play so I was like Uhhh this is boring, I was about to drop it until Kurapica came and they got in the ship and it started getting interesting with the trickeries that was happening during their journey and that was it. a week later I had finished the whole anime and was thriving for the real ending and answers for loose ends and thats when I found out what manga is XD and I went through the manga within a day or two and was still on cliff hanger then was introduced to NF XD & found out the writer is a lazy man called Togashi and he is coming back within a month after a 2 year haitus so I thought man this is so lucky

Sorry for the long story


----------



## Xell (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice stories guys.

I first watched Hunter x Hunter a couple years ago when I was a huge fan of Naruto. I must have been 14 years old at the time, and I was always in the #naruto-kun IRC channel.

Some people were just talking about Hunter x Hunter, and I decided to check it out. I'd just watched the Shaman King anime and thought it was *okay*, then I watched Hunter x Hunter and realised how some anime are on a completely different level of awesome than others.

I loved it to the point where I pulled all nighters to watch it (I don't do that much).


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 20, 2008)

hey there everyone X3
seems like we're talking about how we got into HXH, well- by accident for me. I just saw it and thought 'd check it out. the day after that, my cousin told me about it and i was like: ' yeah i saw the first episode yesterday'. the first episode wasnt bad (well actually yes it was) but it held promise and the series had some potential. my cosin told me it was awesome so i watched right through and absolutely LOVED IT. i mean- WOW. 

 now im the biggest HXH fan here  (lol bring it on )


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2008)

Heres my story:

I was bored and so I checked out a list of the best animes ever made, Hunter X Hutner was around 12 so I decided to check it out. After the Hunter exam started I was completely hooked, easily one of the best Shonen animes ever made.

As for OP, I honestly couldn't stand Skypiea arc, its where I gave up on the anime and when I decided to read the manga I started from Water 7. I actually don't even know how Luffy defeated Enel, someone fill me in



> now im the biggest HXH fan here  (lol bring it on )



Its on


----------



## Xell (Apr 20, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> As for OP, I honestly couldn't stand Skypiea arc, its where I gave up on the anime and when I decided to read the manga I started from Water 7. I actually don't even know how Luffy defeated Enel, someone fill me in



I wasn't too keen on the Skypiea arc either, but I'll try to fill you in as much as I can:

Luffy's Rubber so he could touch Enel and punch him and be immune to his Electricity.

Luffy gets a gold ball on his hand.

Luffy Gomu Gomu no Rifles Enel and then rings the bell.

Ending in a nutshell.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 20, 2008)

Uh This is so sweet keep the stories up guys 

@ Uchiha - Yeah its defently on  (but you get me cause you have been a fan longer than me )


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 20, 2008)

great stories guys , keep it up.

and remember:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 its still on  
*Spoiler*: __ 



 its ALWAYS on  
*Spoiler*: __ 



 it doesnt matter really 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 lol spoilerz


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 20, 2008)

:rofl nice one Uchiha


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 20, 2008)

lol thx.

 some of you are soo lucky though = didnt have to wait the whole hiatus. I'll tell you now: it hurt. I really thought it was going to be discontinued for a bit and we were going to go over and beat the crap out of togashi to force him to write. i remember on nexgear when that fake chapter came out :rofl that was awesome.

 I just hope we get to the end of this manga.


----------



## mootz (Apr 20, 2008)

i picked up hxh because i heard of how much naruto stole from it

i wanted to see how good it is

i was pleased


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

I got into HxH when I read it first english edition volume at Borders back when that was the only volume in America and loved it ever since.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 20, 2008)

@ Uchiha - I can understand the month that I had to wait was killing, thats why I have respect for you old timers 

 @ mootz that was short and sweet


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

So is there any Nen attack that can defeat Emperor Time?


----------



## Slips (Apr 20, 2008)

I dont mind it when Togashi goes back to sleep.

I only like to follow 4/5 mangas at any one time other wise its information overload. So when HxH goes for a break it gives me a chance to check out something new 

I like the challenge of finding something better than my favorite. My anime list changes every new anime season. HxH manga has been number 1 for 3 years now though


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2008)

I never really waited for HxH releases, I just kinda tend to check in periods if there's something new.

That way, I read from 1 to 220 or so at once, then a long break, then 220 to current.

Now I'll probably read chapters right after their release, though.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

I like to read HxH slowly in order to enjoy it even better like read a volume every three months for example.


----------



## Xell (Apr 20, 2008)

When Hunter x Hunter goes on hiatus again, I'm going to read the Yu Yu Hakusho manga.

So I get my share of Togashi awesomeness.


----------



## mootz (Apr 20, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> @ Uchiha - I can understand the month that I had to wait was killing, thats why I have respect for you old timers
> 
> @ mootz that was short and sweet



well i try not to make things to complicated



Slips said:


> I dont mind it when Togashi goes back to sleep.
> 
> I only like to follow 4/5 mangas at any one time other wise its information overload. So when HxH goes for a break it gives me a chance to check out something new
> 
> I like the challenge of finding something better than my favorite. My anime list changes every new anime season. HxH manga has been number 1 for 3 years now though



i should try that, i keep forgetting names to things especially for series that i dont talk about here on NF


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

The names are easy to remember if memorize that is.


----------



## mootz (Apr 20, 2008)

it sounds so simple when you put it like that Emperor


----------



## jkingler (Apr 20, 2008)

> When Hunter x Hunter goes on hiatus again, I'm going to read the Yu Yu Hakusho manga.


Is YYH complete? If so, I may do the same thing.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for liking my advice mootz.


----------



## Vasqy..? (Apr 20, 2008)

I heard it had a horrible ending, like shaman horrible. Is this true.

Watched The  anime up to the end of the opening demonworld up to the normal world.

smile bomb is very pimp.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 20, 2008)

Shaman King bad? Wow...That's pretty bad. XD

/loved Shaman King for the first 20 eps or so

So what's the verdict? Read? Or watch?


----------



## Slips (Apr 20, 2008)

Vasqy..? said:


> I heard it had a horrible ending, like shaman horrible. Is this true.
> 
> Watched The  anime up to the end of the opening demonworld up to the normal world.
> 
> smile bomb is very pimp.



It was pretty shitty I think Togashi got lost and thought fuck it the end


----------



## Fran (Apr 20, 2008)

I read the YYH Manga up till the latest chapter and finished it off with the anime.
It was a poor ending, but it could have been worse.

It seemed very _very _rushed, but I guess this is Togashi we're dealing with.
He probably had HxH in mind alreday :rofl


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 20, 2008)

Man lets hope he wont get lost in HxH


----------



## Slips (Apr 20, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Man lets hope he wont get lost in HxH





The final battle Gon vs Hisoka after a 500 chapter build up. 

Bungee Gu..... then out of no where a train runs down Hisoka the end

Togashi in the background with an innocent look on his face and several million pissed off fanboy/girls


----------



## Fran (Apr 20, 2008)

That's plausible you know. 

After reading some of Kubo's shit, I'm ready to expect anything now 

On a lighter note, I've been quoted in Red's signature. 

I feel honoured.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 20, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]efnlFUIx8tY[/YOUTUBE]

 beautiful

this song really remembers me how great the anime was(one of the nicest manga to anime adaptations IMO)...


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 20, 2008)

Slips said:


> The final battle Gon vs Hisoka after a 500 chapter build up.
> 
> Bungee Gu..... then out of no where a train runs down Hisoka the end
> 
> Togashi in the background with an innocent look on his face and several million pissed off fanboy/girls



:rofl That would be totally retarted, he could start writing a dummy's book on how to really piss people off 

@ Mattaru - you mean red shanks?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 20, 2008)

Can't beleive Zittoh's dead


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2008)

He'll forever haunt people asking "HEY WANNA TEST MY NEW ABILITY" 

When's the next chapter supposed to come out?


----------



## Xell (Apr 20, 2008)

Slips said:


> It was pretty shitty I think Togashi got lost and thought fuck it the end



I heard he ended it because his editor (or someone in charge) wanted him to make it the next DBZ and have more energy blasts and more fast paced fighting.

Apparently Togashi basically said 'fuck you' and rushed the ending. 

Haha, typical Togashi.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 20, 2008)

If that's the case, I have newfound respect for Togashi. I'd like to see it substantiated before I buy into it, though - it sounds like it could just be the wishful thinking of a fanboy. XD


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 20, 2008)

"Togashi-ism" is indeed something powerfull, togashi is probably the only guy in sj who can do whatever he wants...


----------



## Fran (Apr 20, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> :rofl That would be totally retarted, he could start writing a dummy's book on how to really piss people off
> 
> @ Mattaru - you mean red shanks?



Nah. There's a user called Red !

Anyhoos, SOMEONE TELL ME BEFORE I CRY: Howmany chapters till we get hiatus raped?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 20, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Can't beleive Zittoh's dead



berserkhawk good to see you here 

Yeah he died but it was epic for Silva 

@ Mattaru - 2 more chapters and then thats it =/


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 20, 2008)

2 chapters i guess


----------



## Fran (Apr 20, 2008)

TWO? TWO CHAPTERS? We don't even get a fight conclusion in two chapters, except maybe Yupi's. Geeeeeez, 10 weeks fly by...


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

So who could defeat Kurapica if he did not have any restrictions at all?


----------



## Fran (Apr 20, 2008)

Kurapika sucks  Leorio would take him on mano-mano. He's already shown to be physically stronger since he opened the second door to Killua's house, although time has passed since then 

Killua vs Kurapika would be quite an epic fight.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

I agree that Killua vs Kurapika would be quite an epic fight.


----------



## Fran (Apr 20, 2008)

I want to see Kurapika vs Machi 

That's hardcore bondage right here. My Masochism senses are tingling.


----------



## Xell (Apr 20, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> I want to see Kurapika vs Machi
> 
> That's hardcore bondage right here. My Masochism senses are tingling.



Nen strings vs. Nen chains.

Trap vs. Trap.

Awesome fight would be awesome.


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 20, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> I want to see Kurapika vs Machi
> 
> That's hardcore bondage right here. My Masochism senses are tingling.


Chains and whips ftw 


Xell said:


> Nen strings vs. Nen chains.
> 
> Trap vs. Trap.
> 
> Awesome fight would be awesome.


forget a fight, think about all the possibilities .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2008)

I can't wait for Gon v Killua

Best HxH video ever:
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Qd23zIxPnvY[/YOUTUBE]

And someone on Youtube was comparing Hisoka to Kakashi, apparently they're exactly the same....


----------



## Gary (Apr 20, 2008)

wait just wondering where is the guy who reach trandsednet about 1 month ago


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

Kurapika vs Machi sounds like the sexiest battle ever.


----------



## Gary (Apr 20, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I can't wait for Gon v Killua
> 
> Best HxH video ever:
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Qd23zIxPnvY[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



why do i think i called hi ma perv for a while


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

So if Kurapica had no restrictions, could he go one on one against Pitou and win?


----------



## mootz (Apr 20, 2008)

best hxh video ever


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 20, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> So if Kurapica had no restrictions, could he go one on one against Pitou and win?


 
i doubt that. pitou's sheer power is waaaaaaaay above his level.


----------



## Vasqy..? (Apr 20, 2008)

If kurapica didnt have any restrictions he would get raped stomped.


I dont know how hisoka pulls it off he is one of the manliest characters around while oogling adolescent boys.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 20, 2008)

> wait just wondering where is the guy who reach trandsednet about 1 month ago


Who cares? XD

Also, lol @ Hisochimaru.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

I understand and who would be the weakest character that could killed Pitou one on one?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 21, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Who cares? XD
> 
> Also, lol @ Hisochimaru.



Hey there Mekhar .... nice surprise . 

No one seems to post in the Steven Erikson fanclub anymore . 

I don't think Kurapica will be able to beat Pitou one on one. Kurapica still has a lot of training left to be done. I think Gon and Killua right now are strong enough to take the weakest of Genyei Ryodan. 

The problem with using h4xed abilities like Emperor time is that the body needs to be able to handle it. I doubt Pitou will go down easily .... so stamina will be the key for winning this one. I doubt Kurapica did the 3 hour training, so his body will not be able to handle the strain of Emperor time for a long time.


----------



## Gary (Apr 21, 2008)

ius any one going to answer me who is the guy that go acensdent whe n frist started to talk


----------



## mootz (Apr 21, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Hey there Mekhar .... nice surprise .
> 
> No one seems to post in the Steven Erikson fanclub anymore .
> 
> ...



kurapica most likely has the higher peak strength at least when it comes to the spiders but gon and killua can fight hard for longer


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 21, 2008)

mootz said:


> kurapica most likely has the higher peak strength at least when it comes to the spiders but gon and killua can fight hard for longer



kinda stepped over my point mootz  

@ihatesasuke - he went into orbit after ascending


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Hey there Mekhar .... nice surprise .
> 
> No one seems to post in the Steven Erikson fanclub anymore .
> 
> ...



I agree since it makes perfect sense.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 21, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I agree since it makes perfect sense.



I wanna say "so dayo na" which i think means "it is correct right" but i am not sure .

Does anyone here know japanese ? Or bits of japanese ? 

we should include more of japanese terms into our posts XD


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

I sadly don't know any japanese terms.


----------



## Oni (Apr 21, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I wanna say "so dayo na" which i think means "it is correct right" but i am not sure .
> 
> Does anyone here know japanese ? Or bits of japanese ?
> 
> we should include more of japanese terms into our posts XD



Boku wa nihongo wo sukoshi hanasu. Should get around learning more, but I'm trying to make my French and German fluent at the moment so priorities first I guess.

I don't believe we should start using Nihonlingo here (just came up with that one, Nihongo is Japanese ). English being the lingua franca and starting to mix it with Japanese would be something like admitting your native language to be of little importance in comparison. Although any language would be better than English on the other hand... hmmm... damn you shanks, you just flipped my opinion in an instant!

EDIT
By the way, 'correct' can just be answered with 'so'. You can make all sorts of sentences with it, 'so dayo na' is a bit slang if I'm not mistaking. 'So desu ne' would be most correct.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Can I just speak English here?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 21, 2008)

Oni said:


> Boku wa nihongo wo sukoshi hanasu. Should get around learning more, but I'm trying to make my French and German fluent at the moment so priorities first I guess.
> 
> I don't believe we should start using Nihonlingo here (just came up with that one, Nihongo is Japanese ). English being the lingua franca and starting to mix it with Japanese would be something like admitting your native language to be of little importance in comparison. Although any language would be better than English on the other hand... hmmm... damn you shanks, you just flipped my opinion in an instant!
> 
> ...



I think it is imperative that we excel in more than one language in our lifetime. A diligent effort in bettering one's command over a language must be important. I have a plan to master at least three different languages atm. I am starting with English, and then plan on to take up two other in due course

It is sad that I am most proficient in English, which is not my native language .  

The reason i sad "so dayo na" is because I remember this from some anime. "So desu ne" is mostly used by girls, so I didn't take that option 

Edit: Post number 3000 .... hope it was something useful XD


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 21, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> berserkhawk good to see you here
> 
> Yeah he died but it was epic for Silva
> 
> @ Mattaru - 2 more chapters and then thats it =/



Glad to be back


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

What your native language 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS?


----------



## Oni (Apr 21, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I think it is imperative that we excel in more than one language in our lifetime. A diligent effort in bettering one's command over a language must be important. I have a plan to master at least three different languages atm. I am starting with English, and then plan on to take up two other in due course
> 
> It is sad that I am most proficient in English, which is not my native language .
> 
> ...



I also see it as a virtue. I'm only 22, but I excel in English and surpass most of my peers in French and German. My native language is Dutch by the way.

On the other hand, one should respect and hold dear the maternal language. I'm a purist when it comes to Dutch.



Emperor Time said:


> What your native language 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS?



Yeah, which of the 415 they speak in India? 

EDIT
It really can't be 'na', it has to be 'ne', so desu yo ne is allowed though, but again, rather slangy.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 21, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Glad to be back



Indeed 

Damn this thread is busyyy XD I smell haitus busyness


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 21, 2008)

My native language is Telugu .... a very sweet language to write poetry in, and a very strong language to curse. 

I have a plan to read the works of some of the ancient poets of India, but I am afraid I am not good enough yet .

The other language I plan to master is Sanskrit. Those who listen to Heavy metal should probably check this band called Rudra ... some of their song lyrics are actually Sanskrit verses 

Hey there Robin .... hows you ? 
Mihawk negged me again  .... I told him that he has Robin to answer to. 

He went


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 21, 2008)

I see we are talking about languages well I can speak Farsi/persian 

I am good  you?

regarding Mihawk I have PMed you


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 21, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I see we are talking about languages well I can speak Farsi/persian
> 
> I am good  you?
> 
> regarding Mihawk I have PMed you



I saw your PM and I replied to it XD

Farsi and Persian eh .... I always wondered it 

the internet is my uni is soooooo f'ed up  

It took me an hour to post this reply.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 21, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Edit: Post number 3000 .... hope it was something useful XD


Gzzz! Im pretty sure you'll pass me soon.


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 21, 2008)

Tsk! I missed a damn lot of posts.... I feel like I'm left out...


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Telugu sounds like a really great language.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 21, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> Tsk! I missed a damn lot of posts.... I feel like I'm left out...



yeah you missed my 3000th post .... busy with school work ? 

@Klown - I would have crossed you but I've toned down with the posts lately 
IRL issues taking more precedence over rep--talking over the internet 

@Emperor Time
Thanks <3
Yeah it is X3 ... the non-colloquial version (the formal way of writing the language) is just epic win X3.


----------



## Starwing (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry to interrupt, but I've been wondering something for a while and I'm not sure if it's been answered.

How is Kuroro going to completely erase his nen chain?

Abengane's nen beasts only remove the effects (in Kuroro's case, his restrictions) but not the nen itself.  Kuroro would then be stuck with some sort of monster until he can get rid of the nen completely.  

Wikipedia said the nen beast eats the nen of the person he's bound to.  I personally thought it would eat Abengane's nen... but if the opposite is true, Kuroro may or may not be able to use nen even after having the restriction lifted.


I think Leorio mentioned once that Kurapika could just lift the restrictions as he wished, but I don't think this is the case...  Think about the nen blade in Kurapika's own heart, if he could lift that at will, it's not much of a restriction on his nen at all.

So the spiders are left with a couple of options:

1. Kill Kurapika, but that wouldn't get rid of the nen.

2. Threaten Gon/Killua/Leorio/Senritsu, and if Kurapika could remove his judgement chain at will, then this would work.  This could tie into Kuroro saying that "We'll use that weakness."  But still, I'm dubious.  Seems too trivial that Kurapika could just remove his restrictions like that.

3. Make Kurapika lose his powers somehow.  I think this is the most likely.  In the normal case, Kurapika would die before he loses his powers because of his restriction, but in the 261 (I think?) we're introduced to the chimera ant Hina, who can remove nen.  I've wondered why he (she?) is important, but I think she removes the nen of users directly, and could potentially take away any nen, sort of like Kuroro's nen sealing/stealing ability.

4. Anything else I haven't thought of...  There's the rather anticlimactic path of making Kurapika lose his hatred, but I think that would be a little disappointing...  Well, depends on how Togashi does it.


Well, again, sorry for interrupting and maybe this has already been discussed before.  I haven't looked through all 500 pages ^^'.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 21, 2008)

hey there everyone X3

starwing, the whole purpose of jyounen is, taken quite literally, to 'remove-nen'. the nen is what causes the effects and thus removing the nen removes the effects. the nen beast eats away the nen. Im not sure how its gonna get to the judgement chain XD but when it takes it away, the nen will be removed.

 congrats on 3k posts shanks


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 21, 2008)

We have a new poster ...   

welcome to the thread XD ...

Well, I guess Togashi will give some time to show/explain how Kuroro's nen will be restored. The spiders tracked Abengane because he could remove other's nen and its side effects. 
He might be able to do a better job if he has to remove the nen from another person but that is just my guess.

wait - this just in 

Bomber had a condition for his bomb to be deactivated. Did Kurapica put a condition to remove the nen ? In other words, the judgement chain is there for people to remove, there are no specific conditions to remove it. So, I think that Nen beast will be completely effective 

In the worst case senario, I think Kuroro will find a way to assimilate that Nen beast into his arsenal even if he cannot get rid of it. It would make a more interesting fight tbh XD


----------



## Starwing (Apr 21, 2008)

@uchiha-alia

Abengane travelled around with that freaky looking worm until he found the Bomber, touched his shoulder and said, "I caught the bomber," thus removing the nen.

Maybe some Jyonen remove nen altogether, but Abengane doesn't.  I guess a 5th option is to find someone else?  But Abengane isn't going to erase Kurapika's nen completely.

@Shanks,

Thanks!  ^^'  I was here a long while back.

Ah yes, it's possible that it's different from case-to-case.  But it said that Abengane is completely unable to remove nen if the original curser (?) is dead.  I always thought that meant that the final conditions could not be fulfilled, and therefore it's impossible to remove.

Teehee, tbh, I had fantasies about Kuroro using another nen beast (*is a total Kuroro fan*).  Hm... only if it's not an ugly worm...


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

I agree that it cool that Abengane was the only person to survive the bomber's bomb.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 21, 2008)

Starwing said:


> @Shanks,
> 
> Thanks!  ^^'  I was here a long while back.
> 
> ...



Well, be more regular dammit XD 

We need a good mix of spam and discussion lol 

What i meant in my earlier post was that the conditions Bomber and Kurapica put are different. Bomber's nen doesn't restrict the user's abilities but requires a password to be removed. Kurapica's on the other hand, has a different feature and it is to restrict certain functions of the user's abilities (in most cases, it is all functions ).
Kurapica probably didn't think of a password to remove it ... 

For the Judgment chain, it will pierce the heart only if the user violates the condition under which it is pierced. The judgement chain will remain dormant as long as the nen removal process does not violate the condition. 

I don't think we will see a Nen beast stuck to Kuroro ....
I am positive that Abengane will loose his ability afterwards though  

Edit:
we need the usual crowd here 
get your asses online


----------



## Slips (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm here ............

Bring back Gensuru


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

You mean Kuroro will steal Abengane's ability afterwards?


----------



## Vyse (Apr 21, 2008)

Jeez, last time I checked this thread there were around 9500 posts, And now we?re at 10600??? You guys sure spam a lot X3 Did I miss anything?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm not sure but I like to spam questions though.


----------



## Slips (Apr 21, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Jeez, last time I checked this thread there were around 9500 posts, And now we?re at 10600??? You guys sure spam a lot X3 Did I miss anything?



Yeah the first post finally looks like something now


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

The first post is improved and is HXH a manga with four or is it five main characters?


----------



## Slips (Apr 21, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> The first post is improved and is HXH a manga with four or is it five main characters?



2                                     .


----------



## mootz (Apr 21, 2008)

leorio is a main character


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 21, 2008)

mootz said:


> leorio is a main character


----------



## Slips (Apr 21, 2008)

mootz said:


> leorio is a main character



No hes the final battle for Gon


----------



## Vyse (Apr 21, 2008)

@ Emperor Time: No offense dude, but all off your post I?ve read so far contained not more than a line. It?s always like "I agree to this" or "I agree to that" or "I?m happy to hear it" etc.

I mean can?t you just elaborate a bit more on what you write or what you?re trying to say? Not to be mean or anything, but still ... 

@Slips: Hi I don?t know you yet, are you new to HxH or an oldscooler that started to post in this thread? Anyway, nice to meet you X3


----------



## Starwing (Apr 21, 2008)

4 with an antagonist?  XP  Hisoka will probably be the only final bad guy who is so involved from the start.

Abengane is really weak, but still, Jyonen might be a rare enough that he might get an invite to join the spiders.  They're short on people right now.  If Abengane loses his nen whenever he erases a nen (I don't know how to read that part), Kuroro might not want such a power.  More useful to have the man around.

@Oversoul,
I know!  Go away for a couple months and I have to read 500 pages?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> @ Emperor Time: No offense dude, but all off your post I?ve read so far contained not more than a line. It?s always like "I agree to this" or "I agree to that" or "I?m happy to hear it" etc.
> 
> I mean can?t you just elaborate a bit more on what you write or what you?re trying to say? Not to be mean or anything, but still ...
> 
> @Slips: Hi I don?t know you yet, are you new to HxH or an oldscooler that started to post in this thread? Anyway, nice to meet you X3



But I don't like posting too much per post.


----------



## Slips (Apr 21, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> @Slips: Hi I don´t know you yet, are you new to HxH or an oldscooler that started to post in this thread? Anyway, nice to meet you X3



Old person thats been posting here for ages.

I dont post in this thread as much as others as I normally hang out in the Blender which would make me a horrible git , a repwhore and some other random things if you were to listen to a few poeple


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 21, 2008)

Who said E-cursing is ineffective ?? 

The thread is alive  

*goes out to check the opening post*

btw, what do you guys think about Starwing's query ??


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

But you have to post since your the original poster.


----------



## mootz (Apr 21, 2008)

Slips said:


> No hes the final battle for Gon



but they are friends :amazed


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

That like Kurapica fighting Killua?


----------



## Slips (Apr 21, 2008)

mootz said:


> but they are friends :amazed



No they aint how many 12 year old kids do you know that hang out with a 40 year old


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

40 but he only 19 years old?


----------



## mootz (Apr 21, 2008)

Slips said:


> No they aint how many 12 year old kids do you know that hang out with a 40 year old



lol

leorio is 22 at the oldest though i think they said he was 19-20


----------



## Starwing (Apr 21, 2008)

Oy, Gon's a man already.  He's dated.

Don't think Leorio has yet.  He said he was in his 'tens,' so anywhere from 10-19.  What does the guide-book say?  19?

Ack, he might be younger than Kurapika...


----------



## Xell (Apr 21, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> @ Emperor Time: No offense dude, but all off your post I´ve read so far contained not more than a line. It´s always like "I agree to this" or "I agree to that" or "I´m happy to hear it" etc.
> 
> I mean can´t you just elaborate a bit more on what you write or what you´re trying to say? Not to be mean or anything, but still ...



UH OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

That because Gon is a super player.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 21, 2008)

Starwing said:


> Oy, Gon's a man already.  He's dated.
> 
> Don't think Leorio has yet.  He said he was in his 'tens,' so anywhere from 10-19.  What does the guide-book say?  19?
> 
> Ack, he might be younger than Kurapika...



He touched the kitty of that girl during the third trial  Honor to whom honor is due


----------



## mootz (Apr 21, 2008)

lol           .


amidoin rite?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> He touched the kitty of that girl during the third trial  Honor to whom honor is due



I don't remember that? :amazed


----------



## Starwing (Apr 21, 2008)

@Oversoul


> He touched the kitty of that girl during the third trial  Honor to whom honor is duel



I so totally blocked that from my mind.  Must be because Gon had his eyes covered.  Or was that just in the anime?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Starwing said:


> @Oversoul
> 
> 
> I so totally blocked that from my mind.



Me too. :amazed


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 21, 2008)

Leoria matured a *bit* early thats all 

hanging out with him is perfectly acceptable


----------



## Vyse (Apr 21, 2008)

Starwing said:


> @Oversoul
> 
> 
> I so totally blocked that from my mind.



 

Link removed

see the truth and never ever forget it again 

Link removed


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

I see what you mean but I am not sure though?


----------



## Starwing (Apr 21, 2008)

@Oversoul,
Yes sir.

Maybe with Nen, Leorio will stop aging so badly.  XP


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey there

So we talking about Doc now?

He looks only about 24 to me


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 21, 2008)

Leorio's hatsu will be something that will just redefine the name "pervertedness" 

Edit :

The posts are coming in thick and fast X3 X3 X3


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 21, 2008)

It will have groping powers


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

I thought Leorio's hatsu will probably be healing?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 21, 2008)

and healing too


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

What that other healing?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 21, 2008)

what other healing?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Well you said healing too after I said healing?


----------



## Starwing (Apr 21, 2008)

He'll heal by groping and never treat anyone ugly.  He won't charge money.  -.-'

Nah, seriously though, I expect something totally mind-blowing.  Leorio's not the smartest character, but I think, like Hisoka, he can tap into a lot more potential because his Hatsu will be something he loves (Not that way, pervs!) and what he wants to do.

What's his nen-type anyway?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 21, 2008)

groping >>>>>>>> healing  

Leorio will get his healing abilities through hard work ... the conventional way.

Togashi badly needs to show us Togashi's groping abilities 

btw, which character do you think Togashi will be most like 

My bet : *Leorio* X3 X3


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

His Nen type is Emission.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 21, 2008)

Starwing said:


> He'll heal by groping and never treat anyone ugly.  He won't charge money.  -.-'






Starwing said:


> Nah, seriously though, I expect something totally mind-blowing.  Leorio's not the smartest character, but I think, like Hisoka, he can tap into a lot more potential because his Hatsu will be something he loves (Not that way, pervs!) and what he wants to do.



And I do agree he probably will get a good hatsu, something like angel's breath



Starwing said:


> What's his nen-type anyway?



I have no idea


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Wikipedia said it was Emission.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 21, 2008)

Leorio is a Reinforcement to the best of my remembrance. At least that was Killua?s guess, but Killua is God, so he?s probably right...


----------



## Starwing (Apr 21, 2008)

Is it emission?  Thanks!

EDIT:  er... well, I guess we'll see.  Emission makes sense.  Hisoka says emission types are "impatient" and volatile or something.  And Hisoka is more a god than Killua.  Leorio's not really simple-minded anyway.

Hm... my bet: Togashi's like the first examiner Satotsu (was that his name?) --> Long-winded, curious, and an observer.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Starwing said:


> Is it emission?  Thanks!
> 
> Hm... my bet: first examiner Satotsu (was that his name?) --> Long-winded, curious, and an observer.



No problem just wanted to help out.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 21, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Wikipedia said it was Emission.



Wikipedia is wrong all the time, it?s not God. Killua is, though.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

It not wrong that much? Plus it was in the official Hunter x Hunter Guide book too.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 21, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> It not wrong that much?



Not in more, to say the least, commonly more interesting matters. But in mangas or animes it?s making up stuff all the time that was never mentioned in the manga/anime. Just some blokes trying to act important and make stuff up and post their own unconfirmed theories.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

But it was Emission in the official Hunter x Hunter Guide book though.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 21, 2008)

well, anyone can write anything in Wikipedia now, so it is not very authentic in my book.

Leorio was busy preparing for his medical entrance, so I doubt if he took the water/leaf test.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

But didn't the official Hunter x Hunter Guide book said it was Emission?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 21, 2008)

I agree with shanks on that


----------



## Vyse (Apr 21, 2008)

I don?t know if it?s stated in the guide book.. Are u sure about this? Togashi passed on this information to us by Killua?s guess. And mangaka NEVER ever give us information in their mangas that they don?t want us to know...


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Then what does the official Hunter x Hunter Guide book say on the matter?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 21, 2008)

I haven't seen HxH's official databook ... but yeah such stuff will definitely be in there.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 21, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> But it was Emission in the official Hunter x Hunter Guide book though.





Emperor Time said:


> But didn't the official Hunter x Hunter Guide book said it was Emission?





Emperor Time said:


> Then what does the official Hunter x Hunter Guide book say on the matter?


No offense again, but
basically that?s the same content in three posts Please stop that, it?s way too much spamming and I hate spamming


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

But I thought we were suppose to spam in this thread in order to increase the thread post count?


----------



## Slips (Apr 21, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> But I thought we were suppose to spam in this thread in order to increase the thread post count?



Spamming will get the thread closed. Its a no no

A blenderite complaining about spam thats ironic


----------



## Vyse (Apr 21, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> But I thought we were suppose to spam in this thread in order to increase the thread post count?



Eh? Is that true? We could get our own HxH section then, that would be great


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Eh? Is that true? We could get our own HxH section then, that would be great



I agree with this.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 21, 2008)

Hmmm or get nothing


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Nothing? That impossible.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 21, 2008)

Could be possible to be quite honest I dont know how we got away with all that spaming in here :S


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

I guess it because we were lucky?


----------



## Xell (Apr 21, 2008)

Are we talking about what Hatsu Leorio has?

I always assumed it was Reinforcement.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow I missed alot of Lereo spam

As for Wikipedia, never believe it. I once edited the Jaffa cakes page by saying that I had created them in my basement

And I was on Nexgear and some poster was talking about plot holes in HxH, check this out:



> i have been wondering, how did gon manage to pull the big fish out of the water in the first episode? was gon heavier than the fish or was togashi just not being really serious with the first episode?
> and i bet there are more times when theres something questionable with the gravity...
> 
> so, have anyone found something else not quite right in HXH?



, lol I hope this was a joke.


----------



## Xell (Apr 21, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> And I was on Nexgear and some poster was talking about plot holes in HxH, check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> , lol I hope this was a joke.



Lol @ people trying to find logic in a manga.


----------



## Slips (Apr 21, 2008)

Xell said:


> Lol @ people trying to find logic in a manga.



Tell me about it

He picked out the fish thing but never bothered to look into the vacuum thats a live and sucks your blood


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

That sounds true I guess?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2008)

Not to mention an Island where you collect cards, that can apparently heal your blown off hands


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

But I doubt that Gon will ever get a lucky break like that again.


----------



## Slips (Apr 21, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Not to mention an Island where you collect cards, that can apparently heal your blown off hands



God you could go on all day 

Anyway I want the Hisoka / Luci fight already 

Togashi could do so many things. Hell I just want Hisoka to fuck with Luci for a while

Luci " Witness the ultimate Hax ability Indoor fish"

Hisoka opens a window

Luci "Oh FFS  "


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2008)

You know a part of me wanted his hand to stay blown off, I thought he might finally look badass.



> Hisoka opens a window
> 
> Luci "Oh FFS  "



, Hisoka could technically just slice Luci's arms off, and then he's done for.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Isn't Hisoka a virgin though?


----------



## Starwing (Apr 21, 2008)

With Gon's attitude, he's going to wind up a cripple.  I agree with Emperor Time, it'd be bad writing if Gon had such lucky breaks every time.  I like Gon's lack of badass-ness... it makes HxH more... I dunno... something.

Maybe the whole thing with Kaito (who I love but don't think should come back) will teach him to be more careful.  Hm... giving Pitou a resurrection is a bit of a stretch.  Nobody dead should come back.


EDIT: If Hisoka is a virgin, then I'm an amoeba.

Question: What does the indoor fish supposed to do, exactly?  It doesn't torture or benefit the user, and the guy had to be pinned down before the fish could kill him.  Or did Kuroro just morbidly like the idea?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

That makes sense to never have the dead come back to life.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 21, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Wow I missed alot of Lereo spam
> 
> As for Wikipedia, never believe it. I once edited the Jaffa cakes page by saying that I had created them in my basement
> 
> ...



I think my head is about to explode, thinking about this :S seriously someone tell me was gon heavier than the fish? nooooooooooooo

:rofl

The Hisoka vs Kuroro is gonna be some thats all I have to say and Kuroro will get pawned XD


----------



## Slips (Apr 21, 2008)

Starwing said:


> With Gon's attitude, he's going to wind up a cripple.  I agree with Emperor Time, it'd be bad writing if Gon had such lucky breaks every time.
> 
> Maybe the whole thing with Kaito (who I love but don't think should come back) will teach him to be more careful.  Hm... giving Pitou a resurrection is a bit of a stretch.  Nobody dead should come back.



I agree the dead should stay dead (pell lol nuclear bomb no problem)

I can put up with it as long as a decent explanation is given though.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2008)

Starwing said:


> With Gon's attitude, he's going to wind up a cripple.  I agree with Emperor Time, it'd be bad writing if Gon had such lucky breaks every time.
> 
> Maybe the whole thing with Kaito (who I love but don't think should come back) will teach him to be more careful.  Hm... giving Pitou a resurrection is a bit of a stretch.  *Nobody dead should come back*.



I couldn't agree more, but I doubt Togashi would pull that kind of shit just to have a happy ending, he's not Kishi

He has bigger things planned for Gon, I bet Gon will soon realise what happens when you try to bring dead people back. I predict character development


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

They would become Zombies at best.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 21, 2008)

No I dont want Kaito to come back alive either, even though with the way things are going  it seems it gonna happen and a good reason for gon to not fight pitu and in the end Kaito probably tells Gon where gin is and boom the end of HxH


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 21, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I couldn't agree more, but I doubt Togashi would pull that kind of shit just to have a happy ending, he's not Kishi


Who from Naruto has come back from the dead?
And the dead should stay dead, Kaito comming back would suck.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2008)

> Who from Naruto has come back from the dead?



Gaara

And Oro, twice

I wasn't Kishi bashing tho, I love the Kishi brothers.


----------



## Slips (Apr 21, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Who from Naruto has come back from the dead?
> And the dead should stay dead, Kaito comming back would suck.



The 1st and 2nd Hokage's


----------



## Starwing (Apr 21, 2008)

*Gasp!*  

Hisoka is going down if he fights Kuroro.  And we'll see who's right.  


I want Pitou to not be able to fix Kaitou.  And then be honor-bound to kill himself or something.  I can't see Gon beating him in the next ten years.  That automatically elevates Gon to Netero-status, which is just bogus.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

But the first 1st and 2nd Hokage were zombies though.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 21, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Gaara
> 
> And Oro, twice


Ah yeah, forgot about Gaara 
Although i don't count Oro since Sasuke said the chapter after Oro's defeat that  he had Oro's conscience/soul/whatever inside of him.
*edit*
Which was the other time?


Slips said:


> The 1st and 2nd Hokage's


Summons don't count


----------



## Slips (Apr 21, 2008)

The hell if I can remember I haven't read Naruto for years


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Plus they were zombie summons too.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2008)

Whats with you and Zombies ET?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

But they were zombies since they both came out of coffins though.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 21, 2008)

Starwing said:


> *Gasp!*
> 
> Hisoka is going down if he fights Kuroro.  And we'll see who's right.



Hisokatard: Ohhh hell no, Kuroro is the one who is going down  and you know it 



Starwing said:


> I want Pitou to not be able to fix Kaitou.  And then be honor-bound to kill himself or something.  I can't see Gon beating him in the next ten years.  That automatically elevates Gon to Netero-status, which is just bogus.



Exactly and thats why kaito will be revived  and long story short HxH will be finished


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2008)

Who knows, all I know is that it was the most epic fight in Naruto, since then we haven't had a real all out ninjutsu fight.



> and long story short HxH will be finished



Kaito will reveal that he's Gon's father, then they'll both destroy the Deathstar and go home


----------



## Starwing (Apr 21, 2008)

That'll be the next arc of HxH... zombies.  I want to see Ubo and Paku zombies.  

We do have some sort of resurrection in HxH.  People eaten by the Queen become Ants.

I still say Pockle is the King.  Muahahaha.  It's in the eyes, the eyes!


@Hisoka
Kurotard-and-insane-obsessive-fangirl: *pounces with a knife*

Ahaha, you're so pessimistic.  I think Togashi will keep going.  Two YYH endings and I may just decide to bomb his house.


EDIT: The photo Gon has of his father totally doesn't look like Ging.  I've always thought it looked more like a demented Kaito.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

If that the case then let Kaito stayed dead.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 21, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Kaito will reveal that he's Gon's father, then they'll both destroy the Deathstar and go home



Exactly 

who is pockle ?? 

@ Starwing - *sends Hisoka to Starwing's house* The rest you dont wanna know


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Isn't pockle the guy with the arrows that Pitou experimented on and was feed to the Queen too?


----------



## Starwing (Apr 21, 2008)

Pockle is the arrow guy who passed the 287 Hunter exam.  Nen is the technique Rainbow and shoots 7 different colors.  The one Pitou played knit-the-brain with and then chopped up by the pig-chef.

He was with Ponzu.  He was the only nen-capable human the King ate while still in the Queen's womb.

Oops, beaten by ET.


@Hisoka,
I'll say "Isn't Kuroro wonderful?" and sneak away when Hisoka is busy with his *little* problem and hip thrusting.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Starwing said:


> Pockle is the arrow guy who passed the 287 Hunter exam.  Nen is the technique Rainbow and shoots 7 different colors.  The one Pitou played knit-the-brain with and then chopped up by the pig-chef.
> 
> He was with Ponzu.
> 
> ...



That true and whatever happen to the pig-chef?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 21, 2008)

Aha Thanks I am rubbish with names XD 

@ Strawing - Heh you wish you were dead the moment you opened the door


----------



## Starwing (Apr 21, 2008)

Heh, Hisoka's hot.  Who knows, I may enjoy it. 
*is not a masochist*  I swear.


----------



## Slips (Apr 21, 2008)

Me and my neg rep are ignoring the anti Hisoka vibe at the moment.

Yes we is


----------



## Starwing (Apr 21, 2008)

Anti-Hisoka?  Nobody's anti-Hisoka.  I'm just pro-Kuroro.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 21, 2008)

Slips said:


> Me and my neg rep are ignoring the anti Hisoka vibe at the moment.
> 
> Yes we is



:rofl           

@ Strawing - Just check his FC then you will be converted


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2008)

So how come you haven't read the latest Naruto Slips?


----------



## Slips (Apr 21, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> So how come you haven't read the latest Naruto Slips?



lol the last thing I read regarding Naruto was when Sasuke put a Chidori through his chest years ago.

Why don't I read it simply reason I can't stand the manga


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2008)

Meh your not missing much, the last 3 arcs have been pretty average.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 21, 2008)

hmmm I started watching the anime (for naruto), but then I had to drop it for IRL reasons and I still havent had a chance to get back to it


----------



## Starwing (Apr 21, 2008)

Hm... everyone was going through their stories before.

Got into it in second year highschool... four years ago?  A friend from Taiwan showed me a photo picture and said Killua was her new love.  I liked Kurapika from the start.  So I found it and watched it.  Loved the first episode, thought it was very sensitive and atmospheric, catharsis, cleansing, all that literary crud.

Disliked episodes 2-5, but the first episode and the interesting characters kept me going.  Was hooked as soon as the exam began.  I got to the end, turned to a zombie for a couple of weeks while rewatching everything four times.  Then I started on the manga.

I had HxH retired into a hall of fame and had a mini-funeral with that Taiwanese friend, but then Togashi came back.  *Squee*  I can forgive him anything if he comes back.

Hated the Chimera Ant arc at first.  Well... I wanted more Ryodan.  But now I'm pretty excited about it.  Won't say it's the best arc, but still spectacular.


Wikipedia says there's a 4th OVA in production but was put on hold.  It's bogus isn't it?  I'd love for the anime to start again, but I thought despite the unresolved plots, the anime ended really well.  Perfect place to end it, really.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 21, 2008)

Uhhh sweet story  loved the funeral part XD


----------



## Fran (Apr 21, 2008)

You've got to watch the anime  Finish it off till the end.
It doesn't go as in depth into the nen abilities as the manga [it doesn't even name them]
But the fillers are GREAT, and Killua's filler fight against the guy with the protracting spear was awesome.





And the noise Hisoka makes when he's staring at Gon and Killua's Butt... PRICELESS.

"Auuuuaaaaaaaa "


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 21, 2008)

hehehe Mattaru I was talking about Naruto XD


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 21, 2008)

hey there everyone X3
 
 nice story starwing, 4 years is good (5 years is better ). we all disliked the chimera ant arc to start but looking back at it, its awesome.

 hehe mattaru so true about the noise hisoka makes, so disturbing yet so funny at the same time. lol hopes this doesnt start the never-ending talk about hisoka's sexuality (not robin lol)


 hisoka V kuroro will be the best fight in any manga EVER


----------



## Fran (Apr 21, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> hehehe Mattaru I was talking about Naruto XD



I knew that 

Has NGL been completely depopulated yet?
They rounded up those 2million people and Pufu put them to sleep with his gay butterfly powder. Are they still dozing there?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 21, 2008)

@ Mattaru - Oh alright then 

I guess they are still dozing away XD


----------



## Starwing (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks!

Hisoka's obviously powersexual or something.  His ultimate love will be Ging... or the King, I suppose.  His voice was godly.  Was very freaked when heard he played Eiji in PoT.

Thought for the day: Hisoka vs. King.


EDIT: Yeah, I think they're all just sleeping outside.

Hm... and ET, the pig-chef we mentioned earlier is probably either scattered somewhere around the world or killed by Zeno's dragon dive.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

So that what happen to the pig-chef since I knew he couldn't learn nen and he was a pig who butcher humans instead of the other way around.


----------



## Oni (Apr 21, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Edit:
> we need the usual crowd here
> get your asses online



Some people have a life you know 



mootz said:


> lol           .
> 
> 
> amidoin rite?



Amidoin rite? 



Starwing said:


> Wikipedia says there's a 4th OVA in production but was put on hold.  It's bogus isn't it?  I'd love for the anime to start again, but I thought despite the unresolved plots, the anime ended really well.  Perfect place to end it, really.



There were talks which had gotten quite far. But because the Chimera Ants Arc meanwhile had proven to be so freakishly gory, combined with the huge time delay, I don't expect it to be animated.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

It is gory but it awesome too.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 21, 2008)

Indeed but anime is ment to be for under age XD not 18+


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Well then maybe they should make it a anime for 18+ instead.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 21, 2008)

If only ...


----------



## Slips (Apr 21, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Indeed but anime is ment to be for under age XD not 18+



Anime can be wierd

Take Shonen for example. I'll use One Piece

Oda creates One Piece and aims it at the target age of 12-16. One Piece has been on going for + 10 years so now his audience is 22-26

Mangka's must be confused buggers


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL true never thought about that XD

btw I just realised I am not torture specialist anymore


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Well that because One Piece is one of the few that is still worth watching.


----------



## Starwing (Apr 21, 2008)

I say if the manga's marketed as shounen, the anime should be alright too, otherwise it's just double standards.

They've already censored quite a bit for previous episodes, and if it's OVA, not prime-time television, why not?  Plus, the gore really depends on air time, doesn't it?  There really shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

That true that if it censored then it could possibly be made into a anime too.


----------



## Oni (Apr 21, 2008)

Anime and manga standards are always weird. Best example must be hentai. Hentai has to be censored (scrambled image) in Japan, but whether it includes rape, paedophilia, torture... doesn't matter.

Also, the kinds of anime that are 18+... perhaps a handful a year, but not even 10% of what gets adult rating in places like the US.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Isn't Hentai, Anime Porn?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Orange Kun said:


> Chimera arc censored would totally suck.



I know but it the best that we could hope for though.


----------



## Starwing (Apr 21, 2008)

Still better than no Chimera arc.

So the 4th OVA was confirmed at one point, that they were going to do it before they stopped?  *sorry for sounding like a broken record :><:*


On a totally random note, didn't Togashi once draw a manga about cross-dressers that was never published or something?  Or am I just dreaming?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

I never heard of that manga before?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 21, 2008)

Starwing said:


> On a totally random note, didn't Togashi once draw a manga about cross-dressers that was never published or something?  Or am I just dreaming?



I have missed that one


----------



## Starwing (Apr 21, 2008)

I've heard it's called Trouble Quartet and the main character is called Otoda Gen.  The info is on Wiki and a few forums I've looked at, but since it's unpublished, I have no idea how to confirm it.  

Wouldn't surprise me though, Togashi does like his feminine boys.  ^^'


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Is there any attack that is stronger than Emperor Time when not counting it restrictions into the mix?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 21, 2008)

thats a paradox though


that ability is only that strong because of the restrictions, taking them out would limit its power


----------



## Starwing (Apr 21, 2008)

TQ is a sports manga, so no Emperor Time there.  XP

But yeah, it's impossible to have Emperor Time without Scarlet eyes.  It's actually a good thing, though hard to maintain.  At least Kuroro can't steal scarlet eyes (as far as we know).

I think Emperor Time has unrivaled potential, but that really doesn't mean anything.  It means that Kurapika CAN become the strongest user out there, but his actual strength still depends on what techniques he chooses and invests in and how much time he spends training.  Anyone with a decent skill and is prepared can potentially defeat Emperor Time.

It's the fighter and not the weapon that determines victory, basically.

Kurapika without Chain Jail and the element of surprise wouldn't have defeated Ubougin.  He was holding his own well, but it was obvious who was winning that fight before Kurapika's spider-hunting ability came in.  And I think if Ubougin knew about the 100% nen specialization beforehand, the result may have been different.

Speaking of which, does the Scarlet Eyes have a negative impact on health?  I can't tell whether Kurapika's fever was from stress (he's kind of delicate -.-') or use of Scarlet Eyes.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 21, 2008)

Kurapica can't become near the strongest user out there and everyone in the HxH verse cept for him knows it, he limits himself by the restrictions and he limits himself but taking the short cuts to cheap power

thats why Wing told Gon not to do what he did


----------



## Fran (Apr 21, 2008)

Starwing said:


> TQ is a sports manga, so no Emperor Time there.  XP
> 
> But yeah, it's impossible to have Emperor Time without Scarlet eyes.  It's actually a good thing, though hard to maintain.  At least Kuroro can't steal scarlet eyes (as far as we know).
> 
> ...



Nawww. That was a fever from too peeking down Pakunoda's top.
I thought it was from the shock of killing...



Anyways, an interesting point...

The dissepation of nen!
Doesn't necessarily occur when the nen user dies.
If the user's will is strong enough, it can remain even after death.



If the King's will is strong enough, he could come back 






*Spoiler*: __ 



then gon would use his resolve and put two hands on that awesome fishing rod of his


----------



## Starwing (Apr 21, 2008)

@Taleran,

They're aren't just limited to one single ability.  -.-'  Most just do because it's better to have one technique that is strong than many weaker techniques.  Most strong fighters in HxH build a series of skills on a set.

Kurapika only restricted his chain jail.  And if he's smart, (which he admittedly... er... isn't, when it comes to his revenge ><) he'd spend his time developing other skills and become stronger the normal way.  

So really, it's not as if he's ruined his whole life.  If most of his nen is devoted to Chain Jail, he just needs to train harder and obtain more nen to do other stuff.  He hasn't reached a dead end.

I DON'T think he'll end up strongest or anything, just to clarify.  Potential isn't the same as talent (though I think he's as talented as Gon/Killua), and it's definitely not the same as actual execution.  I do think he'll end up in the top tier if he doesn't meet some tragic end though.


@Mattaru,
Where is Gon's rod?  @.@  I don't remember having seen it for a while.  I wonder if it'll be abandoned because Gon is not a manipulation user...

What is his potential for Manipulation?

If Komugi dies, the King's nen will have something to do.  Kill Zeno, kill all humans, or something.  If she lives, muahaha, my mushy girly self says his nen will give her sight back.  

And *not so mush* maybe impregnate her... ugh...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2008)

hmm with the announcement of viz releasing the anime, and the manga continuing i hope they make the 4th ova or just restart the tv series


----------



## Nakor (Apr 21, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Kurapica can't become near the strongest user out there and everyone in the HxH verse cept for him knows it, he limits himself by the restrictions and he limits himself but taking the short cuts to cheap power
> 
> thats why Wing told Gon not to do what he did



I agree. Gon and Killua will be far stronger than kurapica in the end. Their potential is very very high. That is proven because not only did wing say that, but he seemed to stress that point to his student(can't remmeber the spelling and I don't want to embarass myself).


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2008)

I personally can't believe HxH is aimed at 12-14 year olds, Im 19 and I can just about grasp the concepts of nen, if I was around 13 I think I'd have a Brain Aneurysm


----------



## Taleran (Apr 21, 2008)

then you might need to have been held back


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2008)

Taleran said:


> then you might need to have been held back



I already was, Im actually 29

Mostly it was Hakoware that used to numb my brain.


----------



## Fran (Apr 21, 2008)

Starwing said:


> @Taleran,
> 
> They're aren't just limited to one single ability.  -.-'  Most just do because it's better to have one technique that is strong than many weaker techniques.  Most strong fighters in HxH build a series of skills on a set.
> 
> ...



Gon abandoned his fishing rod because he didn't want to rely on his father 

That fishing rod had fucking potential 

Not happy 



> I already was, Im actually 29



HAHAHAHAHAHA CMGOGO IS AN OLD MAN 
 

Well, at least your not a geek like Shanks 


edit:: QFT



> I personally can't believe HxH is aimed at 12-14 year olds, Im 19 and I can just about grasp the concepts of nen, if I was around 13 I think I'd have a Brain Aneurysm



HxH is for geeky intellects


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

So Emperor Time has unrivaled potential?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2008)

Im not 29, im 19

Was on devilsbucket and look what I found:

*Spoiler*: __ 









lol


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Where Kurapica?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




There she is


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks but she is actually a he just like Kalluto and Pitou too.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2008)

Kurapica is a she, being flatchested doesn't make you in to a man you sexist pig


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2008)

Kurapica is a IT until I see him naked.


----------



## Fran (Apr 21, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Kurapica is a she, being flatchested doesn't make you in to a man you sexist pig



 nice find CMgogo! Adding to my gif collection.
They even had Kurapika in the black suit and glasses.



Another good thing about HxH: THE CHARACTERS ACTUALLY CHANGE CLOTHES!  hygiene, that's the ticket
well, except Gon. all he does is take off his shirt


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 21, 2008)

Kurapica is a dude


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Now I am slightly confused.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Kurapica is a IT until I see him naked.



this is when i gouge out my own eyes, but i will admit, when i read the first few chapters and just started watching the anime, i did think kurapica could be a chick


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Maybe he both?


----------



## Starwing (Apr 21, 2008)

> Kurapica is a she, being flatchested doesn't make you in to a man you sexist pig



X.X  Says the one with skimpy swimsuits in the sig.  Yes, I know the point is the envious one in the back.  Still.

Teehee, thx very much!

Where's Killua?

HxH doesn't change clothes as much as some shounens, but often enough, so it's cool.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Your right. Where is the Killua gif?


----------



## Power16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Who's the person under Hisoka on CrimemasterGogo spoiler?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks like a female version of Kurapica?


----------



## Starwing (Apr 21, 2008)

@Power16,

Kurapika in disguise.  In the anime, his wig was black.  Most fans like to color it blond because it was light in the manga.  Chapter 109.  Can't remember the OVA episode number, 3 or 4 maybe?

Hm... I preferred the blond.  It's less... geeky.  Plus, it's cuter.

EDIT: Gao, beaten by ET again.  T-T


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry for beating you again.


----------



## Power16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks guy! Man he is too girlie.


----------



## Fran (Apr 21, 2008)

Actually, you were all beaten by me a page ago X3

Epic Fight = Kuroro + Hisoka vs The King

Ubogin + Nobunaga vs Yupi

X3

Imagine! Imagine Hisoka's reaction if he ever saw Pitou.


 THIS IS AN UNRIPE KITTEN RIPE FOR THE RAPING


----------



## Starwing (Apr 21, 2008)

That does, indeed, pwn.

Is Hisoka even capable of fighting together with someone he wants to defeat?  I totally see him turning on Kuroro halfway through the fight if Kuroro scores a minor victory or whatever.

Or not, the King may too too attractive for even Hisoka to handle.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

Kuroro + Hisoka vs The King

Ubogin + Nobunaga vs Yupi

But both of these battles are overkilled.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 22, 2008)

Dammit, 10 pages worth of spamsession  

Hisoka X Pitou should give us the ultimate hentai 

It will have every sub-genre imaginable


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

That is the ultimate hentai if it includes Kurapica too.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 22, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> That is the ultimate *hentai* if it includes *Kurapica* too.


I smell yaoi


----------



## Oni (Apr 22, 2008)

Lol, pervs 

To add to the joy, Hisoka (Robin) will prolly go orgasmic when seeing those gifs 



Emperor Time said:


> Is there any attack that is stronger than Emperor Time when not counting it restrictions into the mix?



Yupi's 'Akira-no-jutsu' perhaps? (just thought that one up  )

Seriously though, HxH is very well balanced, so if there's a really powerful attack, it will always have a downside. The one exception has to be the creation of Greed Island, during that arc I was like "so we should actually believe it is possible to create all this with Nen???"


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 22, 2008)

Oni said:


> Yupi's 'Akira-no-jutsu' perhaps? (just thought that one up  )
> 
> Seriously though, HxH is very well balanced, so if there's a really powerful attack, it will always have a downside. The one exception has to be the creation of Greed Island, during that arc I was like "so we should actually believe it is possible to create all this with Nen???"



We don't know enough of the HXH world to comment on this issue. 
HxH is more about knowing the trick than raw power.
For example, we don't know how much Nen was put in that box by Ging, but we can be sure that it would not have opened using what ever amount of physical force.

It looks like a violation of the laws of physics, but I think one of the Greed Island's makers had an ability to teleport things once certain conditions were met. That power itself might not use too much Nen, and would not exhaust the user time and again.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2008)

The fact that Greed Island was still active is what surprised me, not to mention it felt like a huge waste of time


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 22, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Kuroro + Hisoka vs The King
> 
> Ubogin + Nobunaga vs Yupi
> 
> But both of these battles are overkilled.



hisoka dont do  2 vs 1


----------



## Vyse (Apr 22, 2008)

@Starwing: ... you?re NeBY, right? You owe me a rep


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2008)

Unconfirmed 279 Japanese Script (possibly fake):

*Spoiler*: __ 



No279 後悔

シルバ「…あれか？」
ゼノ「……おっかないのぉ」

【王と対峙するネテロ】

煽り「別世界」

0:04:45:25

シルバ「…いいのか？」
ゼノ「おまえらしくもないのぉ。わしらの仕事はもうしま��
�じゃ」
　　「それにあのじじいが勝てん相手じゃったらわしらが��
�っても同じ事じゃ」

【シルバの口元アップでニヤリ】


王「余は産まれて二度人間を殺めた」
　「一度目は幼き女。二度目は家畜と呼ぶに相応しい豚」

【戦闘態勢に入るネテロ】

王「余は悔いておる」
ネテロ「………」
王「否、正確に言うなれば幼き女を殺した事を後悔してお��
�」
　「何故あの時あのような事をしたのか余自身も理解でき��
�いない」
ネテロ「…して、なにが言いたいのじゃ？」
王「むやみの殺生を悔いておる」
　「其の方はどうだ？悔いておるのか？」
ネテロ「…あの女の事かの？」
王「そうだ。名はコムギ」
　「其の方と同じ人間。余の客人として招いておった」
　「コムギに罪はなく傷つくべき人間ではない」
ネテロ「よく話すアリンコじゃの」

無表情の顔とは裏腹にネテロの心中は混乱・疑念・後悔で��
�まれていた
そして時折みせる王の負のオーラがネテロの先制を止めさ��
�ていた

王「一つ頼みがあると言ったら其の方はどう答える？」
ネテロ「…話してみい」

王「其の方が余を倒す最高の人間ということは戦わずして��
�わかる」
　「だからこその頼み」
　「其の方と戦えが余は敗北する事も考えられる」
ネテロ「…女か？」
王「コムギを守ってやってくれんか？」
　「それが罪のないコムギを襲ったら其の方らの罰」
ネテロ「ふん、都合のいいアリンコじゃて」

ユピーが沸騰し形を変え破壊した事で宮殿にいるすべてに��
�状を知らせた

キルア（なんだぁ）
メレオロン「やべーキルア急いでくれ」
キルア（く、あそこは…）


モラウ（うぉ、なんだってんだ）
　　　　（やばい崩れる）


【ピローとゴンは激しい揺れにも動じていない】


ユピーの宮殿破壊のおよそ１分前

イカルゴ（人間の反応が…４）
　　　　　（くそ、どれも違う）
　　　　　（どこにいる？パームはどこにいる？）

イカルゴ「！！！！！」
　　　　　（いた！！）

地下には５つの施設が用意されている
居住区・軍事倉庫・管理エリア・訓練所
そして牢獄

現実には牢獄は名目だけであり実際は死体収納所として使��
�れていた
誰にも知られる事なく消えていった人間が眠る場所
普段は誰も立ち入らない場所であった
そこにパームは身を潜めていた

イカルド（確かにいる）
　　　　　（あれはパーム）

【放心状態のパーム】

イカルゴ「パーム！」
パーム「あぁぁ…」
イカルゴ「聞こえるかパーム！仲間だ！」
　　　　　「助けにきた！」
パーム「ノ…ノヴ様」
イカルゴ「ノヴは無事だ！さぁ出よう」

【フラフラのパームを抱えて走るイカルゴ】

【パームが王の姿を思い出す】

パーム「あぁぁ、怖い…怖い」
　　　　「怖い…怖い…」
イカルド「大丈夫だ落ち着け！」
　　　　　「落ち着けパーム！」
　　　　　（くそ、どれくらい時間がたった？）
　　　　　（上はどうなってる？）
　　　　　
【エレベータ前に着いたイカルゴとパーム】

「よう」

イカルゴ「！！！」
ブロヴーダ「その人間はなんだ？」
　　　　　　　「それがハギャの命令か？」
　　　　　　　「何を企んでいる？」

イカルゴ（くそ最悪だ）

ヴロヴーダ「どうした早く答えろ」
イカルゴ「い、いえ、あの」


【ドーーーン！！！】

ブロヴーダ「うわ、なんだ！」

イカルゴ（ぐ、上で何が起こっている。みんなは大丈夫か��
�
　　　　　（いや、それよりも俺はこの状況をどう打開す��
�か
　　　　　（キルア、おまえならどうする）

ブロヴーダ「おい、早く答えろ！」
　　　　　　　「族か！おまえは裏切っているのか」
イカルゴ（ヘタに嘘をつけば殺される）
　　　　　（どうする？）
ブロヴーダ「フラッタ！もしおまえが…！！」

【天井が崩れてくる】

ブロヴーダ「ダメだよけれなぇ！！！」
イカルゴ「死…死ぬ。おれは１人助け出すこともできない��
�か！」

「えげつねぇ…」

ブロヴーダ・イカルゴ「！？」

「なんて事しやがる」

イカルゴ「あ、あんたは！」

煽り「地下作業員ゴレイヌ」

Apparently it has some King v Netero so I skimmed over most of it, don't wanna be spoiled. The rest is about Killua/Meleron and some more about Palm. I'll post a summary when it comes out.


----------



## Mean Kitty (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey guys!  I JUST started reading HXH (finished vol 1) and I have a few questions:

1.  Is Kurapika a guy or a girl??  I think he is a dude but not sure... 
2.  How do you say "Hunter X Hunter"?  Is it "Hunter VS Hunter", "Hunter TIMES Hunter"?

Sorry for sounding like such a noob!  

So far I really am enjoying the manga!  I was able to snag a lot of HxH manga on ebay for cheaps so I have 1-4.  So far I am really interesting in Hisoka... and by reading some of this thread - it seems like many of you are too!  (I am trying not to read too much in this thread in case of spoilers).

TIA!


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 22, 2008)

Mean Kitty said:


> Hey guys!  I JUST started reading HXH (finished vol 1) and I have a few questions:
> 
> 1.  Is Kurapika a guy or a girl??  I think he is a dude but not sure...
> 2.  How do you say "Hunter X Hunter"?  Is it "Hunter VS Hunter", "Hunter TIMES Hunter"?
> ...



 a new reader  thats great!

 if you want to read it online, heres the link . Im ssure you will enjoy it, its such an awesome manga. We will never know what kurapica truly is, but most people think SHE's a boy , also: its pronounced exactly how you see it, 'hunter x (as in the letter 'X') hunter', and the japanese just say : 'hunter hunter'.

 Yes hisoka is awesome,we know. you will LOVE this manga.



CrimemasterGogo said:


> Unconfirmed 279 Japanese Script (possibly fake):
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 hmmmm.... well king V netero is good, as it will surely be one of the best fights ever (second only to hisoka V kuroro), as is killua/meleoron, but palm? is squidy gonna save her or do you thin novau will show up? whatever it is i was sorta hopign we could at least: 
a) wrap up knuckles V yupi in these last 2 chapters. 
b)introduce the king V netero fight.
 and it doesnt seem like theres much chance of the knuckles fight finishing now- if that spoiler is true.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 22, 2008)

Mean Kitty said:


> 1.  Is Kurapika a guy or a girl??  I think he is a dude but not sure...
> 2.  How do you say "Hunter X Hunter"?  Is it "Hunter VS Hunter", "Hunter TIMES Hunter"?



1. He?s a guy ... 
2. Its "HunterHunter". Togashi stated he called it that way because he likes a dude who says important things twice in a row. The X just looks cool. Hmmm ... Togashi is sooo deep


----------



## Mean Kitty (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for answering my questions guys!    Glad to know that I am not the only one who is not sure about Kurapika's gender!  LOL!  So I guess he/she is the HAKU of HxH?!  HA HA.  So, how come you guys spell Kurapika "KurapiCa"?

Also - how do you pronounce Killua?  Key-Rah?  I dunno..

I am really getting into manga... I started watching the Naruto anime last fall and then I started the manga... then I started watching Death Note... then the manga... and now I have added HxH.  I wanted to read a manga that I wasnt watching the anime... Everyone is into Bleach but I wanted to read something less 'mainstream' - glad I found HxH!


----------



## Starwing (Apr 22, 2008)

@Oversoul,
Nope, I'm not NeBY, but I'll rep you anyway, cuz I'm that awesome.  XD

@Mean kitty,
Killua is pronounced like the drink.  Ki-Lu-Ah.  Except the Japanese is pronounced Ki-Ru-Ah because their L and Rs are identical.

How many Game Masters are in HxH?  10?  I suspect that once the nen is in place, the users don't have to do very much to maintain them, just like Kurapika doesn't have to constantly feed nen into his Judgement Chains and such.  Greed Island probably took the GMs many years to set up, and they built on it over and over again, so that's what happens, right?

The restrictions on the cards are probably synonymous with restriction on the GMs' nen.  I wouldn't be surprised if some of them developed their nen solely for the purpose of creating Greed Island, and will train people to sustain the game after them.  We can call them teachers of nen, in a way.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 22, 2008)

My bad Starwing, sorry - Neby´s and your posts just looked too similar ( in a good way )

It´s one for every letter in G-R-E-E-D-I-S-L-A-N-D, that´s eleven in my book.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 22, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> 1. He?s a guy ...
> 2. Its "HunterHunter". Togashi stated he called it that way because he likes a dude who says important things twice in a row. The X just looks cool. Hmmm ... Togashi is sooo deep



There's a weird trend of " word X word" in manga titles. I've seen quite a lot of that kind nowadays.


----------



## Fran (Apr 22, 2008)

Mean Kitty said:


> Thanks for answering my questions guys!    Glad to know that I am not the only one who is not sure about Kurapika's gender!  LOL!  So I guess he/she is the HAKU of HxH?!  HA HA.  So, how come you guys spell Kurapika "KurapiCa"?
> 
> Also - how do you pronounce Killua?  Key-Rah?  I dunno..
> 
> I am really getting into manga... I started watching the Naruto anime last fall and then I started the manga... then I started watching Death Note... then the manga... and now I have added HxH.  I wanted to read a manga that I wasnt watching the anime... Everyone is into Bleach but I wanted to read something less 'mainstream' - glad I found HxH!



Welcome to the HxH fandom!
 Bleach and Naruto

 Hunta Hunta :lol:


----------



## Vyse (Apr 22, 2008)

Zaru said:


> There's a weird trend of " word X word" in manga titles. I've seen quite a lot of that kind nowadays.



For example?

I really wonder who the creator of this weird trend is.
He seems to have a lot of fans.


----------



## Starwing (Apr 22, 2008)

@Oversoul,

Eleven, ok, thanks.  Though Ging really abandoned them all.  -.-'  Is there any way we can guess what Ging contributed to the game?

And gr... NeBY is obviously a guy and I'm obviously a girl.  *checks mirror*  Yup.  Girl.


Examples:
Clamp has a lot... XXXHolic, X/1999, etc.

I always thought the X had some sort of hentai joke that I didn't get.  You know, hunterXhunter... yes, I'll shut up now.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, he once said that he got this idea from a japanese stand-up comedian or someone like that if i recall correctly. 

This info was given at the end of one of the earlier volumes ...

Edit: 

@Starwing 
We have a resident "Leorio" who will bet 133353245345645756756 hours to check if you are a girl :rofl


----------



## Oni (Apr 22, 2008)

Mean Kitty said:


> I wanted to read a manga that I wasnt watching the anime... Everyone is into Bleach but I wanted to read something less 'mainstream' - glad I found HxH!



More and more people have been dropping Bleach because of its shallowness and puberal fanservice. HxH is a good manga but better don't go too fast in reading it, it's complex and we'll get a 2 months hiatus soon.



Oversoul said:


> For example?
> 
> I really wonder who the creator of this weird trend is.
> He seems to have a lot of fans.



Who's the creator of 'lol' would be asking the same question.


----------



## Fran (Apr 22, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Well, he once said that he got this idea from a japanese stand-up comedian or someone like that if i recall correctly.
> 
> This info was given at the end of one of the earlier volumes ...
> 
> ...



 

Another one of Leorio's Gar moments.

"I Bet...THAT YOUR A MAN! 
OMG WTF YOUR NOT! I must check 

I love him.


----------



## Oni (Apr 22, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Another one of Leorio's Gar moments.
> 
> "I Bet...THAT YOUR A MAN!
> OMG WTF YOUR NOT! I must check
> ...



I couldn't breathe from laughter when he looked at Kurapica in the anime at that point


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 22, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Another one of Leorio's Gar moments.
> 
> "I Bet...THAT YOUR A MAN!
> OMG WTF YOUR NOT! I must check
> ...



Speak of the devil .....  

I hope you dont have any doubts as to which who the resident "Leorio" is

Edit: 

KloWn, I see you ...


----------



## Starwing (Apr 22, 2008)

@Shanks,

Well, I'm not on a life-sentence.  Hours don't do anything.  Change that to money and I'll consider.  XP

@Matteru
Yes, Leorio was quite awesome.  Though with him being the least talented of the group of 4, I do want him to catch up in terms of usefulness.  I'm waiting for his hatsu.


@Oni,
... 
...  ...
...  ...  ...
I still read Bleach.  *Is shallow*
Reason: Kuchiki Rukia


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 22, 2008)

Starwing said:


> @Shanks,
> 
> Well, I'm not on a life-sentence.  Hours don't do anything.  Change that to money and I'll consider.  XP



You are on ...  

Btw, do any of you guys use the chat program called "Google talk" ?? it is possible to group chat in there and they are epic win X3 ...


----------



## Oni (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah well, I prefer spamming this forum


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 22, 2008)

yeah ..... post count is not something to be taken lightly  

Btw, I am almost at the finish line ..... X3 

I am submitting my research findings to a journal called "Physics of Fluids".
Just re-reading the manuscript one last time before we let it go


----------



## Oni (Apr 22, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> yeah ..... post count is not something to be taken lightly
> 
> Btw, I am almost at the finish line ..... X3
> 
> ...



Congrats! So we won't be hearing from you between 9 and 5 anymore eh?  I still have two years to go unfortunately  But then again, my local division of a national student movement can't go without me for at least two more years (excuses FTW)


----------



## Mean Kitty (Apr 22, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Welcome to the HxH fandom!
> Bleach and Naruto
> 
> Hunta Hunta :lol:




Thanks Mattaru!!  I have to give you credit for getting me into HxH!  I had to google HISOKA when I saw your "Hisoka porn" comment by your avatar.  So I started reading about HxH and watched a few YouTubes and then I bought the manga!  So THANKS!   (+REP to you!)


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 22, 2008)

Oni said:


> Congrats! So we won't be hearing from you between 9 and 5 anymore eh?  I still have two years to go unfortunately  But then again, my local division of a national student movement can't go without me for at least two more years (excuses FTW)



No one is here when it is 9-5 at my place. It is already night here ... 
you guys are the busiest when I am asleep  

Submitting to the journal is one thing and getting it accepted is another thing . The reviewers will make the meanest critics look like your best friends


----------



## Starwing (Apr 22, 2008)

Gratz, Shanks.  Sounds fascinating.  Where is it being submitted?

I don't know.  Literary critiques for fiction writing can own them all.  If I had a weaker mentality, I think I would've hanged myself after every workshop, which means I'd be on my... what... hundredth something life?  ^^' 

At least no one literally takes your story and blows their nose in it, or mops up their spills with it.  That was traumatizing.  -.-'


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 22, 2008)

So whats happening? 

I cant really catch up with this site anymore since I am actually working at work


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 22, 2008)

Mean Kitty said:


> Thanks Mattaru!!  I have to give you credit for getting me into HxH!  I had to google HISOKA when I saw your "Hisoka porn" comment by your avatar.  So I started reading about HxH and watched a few YouTubes and then I bought the manga!  So THANKS!   (+REP to you!)



WoW, Matt! You're highly influencial! 

And once again, HISOKA PORN HAS PROVED ITSELF TO BE THE BEST!


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey Master Bait,

How is you? 

and Go Mattaru's Sig & Hisoka Porn FC XD


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 22, 2008)

I r fine, but lately buried in school works. Hence, my constant absences.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 22, 2008)

Uhhh I am buried at work too , I cant sneak off at work anymore so I can only come online in the afternoons =/


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 22, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Uhhh I am buried at work too , I cant sneak off at work anymore so I can only come online in the afternoons =/



I sympathize. 

This is painful. And just when I'm not around, this thread is pretty alive.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 22, 2008)

Starwing said:


> Gratz, Shanks.  Sounds fascinating.  Where is it being submitted?
> 
> I don't know.  Literary critiques for fiction writing can own them all.  If I had a weaker mentality, I think I would've hanged myself after every workshop, which means I'd be on my... what... hundredth something life?  ^^'
> 
> At least no one literally takes your story and blows their nose in it, or mops up their spills with it.  That was traumatizing.  -.-'



Well, it is getting submitted to  a journal called "Physics of Fluids". I am doing my masters in Aerospace Engineering. 
Writing fiction is not easy . Did you attend the Iowa writer's workshop ? I plan to attend it someday ... but I need to learn the basics of writing fiction 



Hisoka said:


> So whats happening?
> 
> I cant really catch up with this site anymore since I am actually working at work



Hey there Robin ... I seem to have scared people away with my "paper-talk." 



Master Bait said:


> WoW, Matt! You're highly influencial!
> 
> And once again, HISOKA PORN HAS PROVED ITSELF TO BE THE BEST!



Quoted for Truth


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

hey people are we goign to argue over weathe pitou girl or a boy  yet


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 22, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> hey people are we goign to argue over weathe pitou girl or a boy  yet



That topic has already been discussed.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 22, 2008)

Million times 



Master Bait said:


> I sympathize.
> 
> This is painful. And just when I'm not around, this thread is pretty alive.



I know


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 22, 2008)

Pitou is a double blade. nuff said. 

@Shanks: Go to the "Hisoka Porn" thread and settle your debts. We are patiently waiting.... in the shadows. 

Anyway, I'm sleepy. Gotta go to bed.


----------



## Oni (Apr 22, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> Pitou is a double blade. nuff said.
> 
> @Shanks: Go to the "Hisoka Porn" thread and settle your debts. We are patiently waiting.... in the shadows.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sleepy. Gotta go to bed.



The hell... so where did you live exactly? Someone should write a Hisoka Porn Plot Summary


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 22, 2008)

hey i know that hisoka porn is hot shit and stuff, but what about some tompa porn as well? that nose is damn sexy ladies


----------



## Oni (Apr 22, 2008)

Gah! Not the noseperson! Seriously though, what was Togashi thinking when he designed her? 'Let's make someone with a hot body but an all-attention drawing face?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 22, 2008)

Zaoldyeck said:


> hey i know that hisoka porn is hot shit and stuff, but what about some tompa porn as well? that nose is damn sexy ladies



QFT


----------



## Starwing (Apr 22, 2008)

I think I'm traumatized.  Tompa's nose?  Ugh...  Though I suppose if it's porn we won't be looking at the nose.

@Oni, you mean Pakunoda?  She was actually quite pretty in the sketches, I was surprised.  The nose just didn't translate.  XP...

Hm... I want to see Coltopi's face.  His (her?) eye looks cute.


@Shanks,
nope, just workshops in my city and my uni, which actually has a very good program for creative writing.  Hopefully all that abuse paid off and I can get a few more short stories published this summer.

Eep, yours sounds like a deep study.


----------



## Oni (Apr 22, 2008)

Gah! Names! I'm horrible with them, apologies for the confusion  By the way, it seems Mattaru came into a bar brawl with Knuckles, he now has Potclean on him in Hisoka Porn FC


----------



## NeBy (Apr 22, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I already was, Im actually 29
> 
> Mostly it was Hakoware that used to numb my brain.



Pfeeew!

Finally someone else who's a bit my age (well, more or less).

Everybody was going asl here, and I was thinking; man, I'm in a thread full of YGM. (ok, the G is mostly due to mattaru and other Hisoka fans )

I was feeling a bit like old geezer Nereto around here. 

Anyway, my view on it: while the anime starts of like a little kiddies pokemon-age-thing, it most certainly turns out quite differently. It's way to complicated for that..I mean, sure, it's great fun for kids, no doubt, but they miss a lot of the subtleties, which, I think, one can't really notice all if you're a kid. And then the dark mood, especially in the genei ryodan arc: definitely not little-kid-like.

That said, all anime/manga has far more maturity than whatever western cartoons come up with. Even 'normal' anime often has scenes in it that would be censored right away in America, and maybe even in Europe. Gore, violence, sexually tinted themes (I still remember the sudden scene of the incestious loli-shota bro-sis scene - though it was not hardcore, of course - in shakugan no shana that came out of nowhere...while it's actually a *normal* non-hentai anime); I can't believe mangakas can get away with that. Here, it would never be produced, let alone shown.

But apart of the ecchi and gore-elements, anime is also much more mature in many other ways; story, subplots, relationships, intrigue, human emotions, etc. It's quite something else than the classical we're robots/ants/playfigures/animals/cars-which-act-as-people hollywoodian cartoons.

I've never felt myself immersed so much as into some anime/manga...Donald Duck doesn't even come close.


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> That topic has already been discussed.



so what is pitou i dont want to go through 100+ post


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Pfeeew!
> 
> Finally someone else who's a bit my age (well, more or less).
> 
> ...



lol ooks like the next oldest ir robi


----------



## Slips (Apr 22, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> lol ooks like the next oldest ir robi



negative            .


----------



## Oni (Apr 22, 2008)

Well if we're going to discuss anime/manga, my reason to watch/read this over any Western entertainment (and now I'm deliberately being vague) are philosophical. All Western entertainment is either full of romantic BS or politically correct BS. Anime/manga breaks boundaries and plots around deep ideas that really are applicable in every day life. It also motivates you into becoming better in many respects the Western post-may'68 lifestyle completely neglects.

So NeBy, I think pretty much the same as you on the topic, but I really see philosophical topics as a focal point. This is probably because of my other interests which go more into this direction.

PS
Shouldn't we hold this discussion in the HxH FC?

EDIT
I'm still a member of the Donald Duck Weekly though  Been so for about 17 years already.


----------



## Fran (Apr 22, 2008)

Mean Kitty said:


> Thanks Mattaru!!  I have to give you credit for getting me into HxH!  I had to google HISOKA when I saw your "Hisoka porn" comment by your avatar.  So I started reading about HxH and watched a few YouTubes and then I bought the manga!  So THANKS!   (+REP to you!)



LOL 
You're welcome.

@Oni: Tell that to the TTGL fanboys spamming their thread XD




Tompa Porn.... IS THE BEST


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 22, 2008)

We got any spoilers?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2008)

Im actually 19, that was just a poor joke



> what is pitou i dont want to go through 100+ post



We didn't decide anything, pitou is technically a male but calling him a she just makes more sense.

And the real script is out, I'll post it when a translation comes out. Funny Yuppi/Potclean moment:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Potclean: "It's time."
ユピー「うらあぁぁあ」 
Yupi: "URAAAAA"
ポットクリン「利息がつきます」 
Potclean: "The interest is now added."
ユピー「うるせェエええぁ」 
Yupi: "SHUT UUUUP!!!"
, I feel sorry for him, I bet the interest will be huge


----------



## NeBy (Apr 22, 2008)

Oni said:


> Anime and manga standards are always weird. Best example must be hentai. Hentai has to be censored (scrambled image) in Japan, but whether it includes rape, paedophilia, torture... doesn't matter.
> 
> Also, the kinds of anime that are 18+... perhaps a handful a year, but not even 10% of what gets adult rating in places like the US.



True.

Though, now that I think about it; I've watched some episodes of Bible Black some years ago...I can't remember seeing any scrambled images, though.  

And I don't think they come much more hard-core Hentai than that. (Well, I suppose, I'm not that of an expert in Hentai, but rape shown in detail was not shunned, I remember that - I heard it's a recurrent theme in hentai; maybe the japanese are found of it?).

I guess Hentai is ok for what it is meant to do (like sex-films), but all in all, it's pretty shallow, lacks a decent story and character-development, etc. and I doubt any hentai-serie could ever hold my interest for a long time.

Sometimes, I even dislike 'fanservice' in a normal anime/manga...because it's too obviously done, and it can ruin a good series. That said, hxh actually does very little fanservice...unless it's all the bishous Togashi places in there?  I quite like it that way; ecchi can be nice, but it doesn't make a masterpiece...often the contrary.

Ofcourse, if they ever made a hentai version of hxh, I would probably watch it with great...interest...also. 

Especially if Pitou is involved.

lol


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

I am one of the oldest since I am 22 years old and agree that Pakunoda is pretty buy sadly Kurapica had to kill her for his revenge and makes me wonder if Kurapica will someday kill the rest of the Genei Ryodan including Killua's little brother Kalluto?


----------



## Slips (Apr 22, 2008)

Lol your all a bunch of young nippers


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

So is it possible that Kurapica will someday killed Kalluto since if he does then Kurapica is going to die.


----------



## Vasqy..? (Apr 22, 2008)

Ummm....by any chance could one of you good sirs direct me to the manga versiosn of chaps 210-260?

I know volums 25 has already been scanned on nexgear i believe....so im assuming the other previous volumes hav e been scanned.


----------



## Fran (Apr 22, 2008)

> Potclean: "It's time."
> ユピー「うらあぁぁあ」
> Yupi: "URAAAAA"
> ポットクリン「利息がつきます」
> ...




 ROFL ~ CMGOGO THAT'S AN AWESOME FIND!
Lmao :rofl

@Klown: 2 pages back or so, shanks posted one. Looks like King vs Netero, but could be fake.
EDit: reposting for the benefit of j00


*Spoiler*: _No279 From Shanks_ 



No279 後悔

シルバ「…あれか？」
ゼノ「……おっかないのぉ」

【王と対峙するネテロ】

煽り「別世界」

0:04:45:25

シルバ「…いいのか？」
ゼノ「おまえらしくもないのぉ。わしらの仕事はもうしま��
�じゃ」
　　「それにあのじじいが勝てん相手じゃったらわしらが��
�っても同じ事じゃ」

【シルバの口元アップでニヤリ】


王「余は産まれて二度人間を殺めた」
　「一度目は幼き女。二度目は家畜と呼ぶに相応しい豚」

【戦闘態勢に入るネテロ】

王「余は悔いておる」
ネテロ「………」
王「否、正確に言うなれば幼き女を殺した事を後悔してお��
�」
　「何故あの時あのような事をしたのか余自身も理解でき��
�いない」
ネテロ「…して、なにが言いたいのじゃ？」
王「むやみの殺生を悔いておる」
　「其の方はどうだ？悔いておるのか？」
ネテロ「…あの女の事かの？」
王「そうだ。名はコムギ」
　「其の方と同じ人間。余の客人として招いておった」
　「コムギに罪はなく傷つくべき人間ではない」
ネテロ「よく話すアリンコじゃの」

無表情の顔とは裏腹にネテロの心中は混乱・疑念・後悔で��
�まれていた
そして時折みせる王の負のオーラがネテロの先制を止めさ��
�ていた

王「一つ頼みがあると言ったら其の方はどう答える？」
ネテロ「…話してみい」

王「其の方が余を倒す最高の人間ということは戦わずして��
�わかる」
　「だからこその頼み」
　「其の方と戦えが余は敗北する事も考えられる」
ネテロ「…女か？」
王「コムギを守ってやってくれんか？」
　「それが罪のないコムギを襲ったら其の方らの罰」
ネテロ「ふん、都合のいいアリンコじゃて」

ユピーが沸騰し形を変え破壊した事で宮殿にいるすべてに��
�状を知らせた

キルア（なんだぁ）
メレオロン「やべーキルア急いでくれ」
キルア（く、あそこは…）


モラウ（うぉ、なんだってんだ）
　　　　（やばい崩れる）


【ピローとゴンは激しい揺れにも動じていない】


ユピーの宮殿破壊のおよそ１分前

イカルゴ（人間の反応が…４）
　　　　　（くそ、どれも違う）
　　　　　（どこにいる？パームはどこにいる？）

イカルゴ「！！！！！」
　　　　　（いた！！）

地下には５つの施設が用意されている
居住区・軍事倉庫・管理エリア・訓練所
そして牢獄

現実には牢獄は名目だけであり実際は死体収納所として使��
�れていた
誰にも知られる事なく消えていった人間が眠る場所
普段は誰も立ち入らない場所であった
そこにパームは身を潜めていた

イカルド（確かにいる）
　　　　　（あれはパーム）

【放心状態のパーム】

イカルゴ「パーム！」
パーム「あぁぁ…」
イカルゴ「聞こえるかパーム！仲間だ！」
　　　　　「助けにきた！」
パーム「ノ…ノヴ様」
イカルゴ「ノヴは無事だ！さぁ出よう」

【フラフラのパームを抱えて走るイカルゴ】

【パームが王の姿を思い出す】

パーム「あぁぁ、怖い…怖い」
　　　　「怖い…怖い…」
イカルド「大丈夫だ落ち着け！」
　　　　　「落ち着けパーム！」
　　　　　（くそ、どれくらい時間がたった？）
　　　　　（上はどうなってる？）
　　　　　
【エレベータ前に着いたイカルゴとパーム】

「よう」

イカルゴ「！！！」
ブロヴーダ「その人間はなんだ？」
　　　　　　　「それがハギャの命令か？」
　　　　　　　「何を企んでいる？」

イカルゴ（くそ最悪だ）

ヴロヴーダ「どうした早く答えろ」
イカルゴ「い、いえ、あの」


【ドーーーン！！！】

ブロヴーダ「うわ、なんだ！」

イカルゴ（ぐ、上で何が起こっている。みんなは大丈夫か��
�
　　　　　（いや、それよりも俺はこの状況をどう打開す��
�か
　　　　　（キルア、おまえならどうする）

ブロヴーダ「おい、早く答えろ！」
　　　　　　　「族か！おまえは裏切っているのか」
イカルゴ（ヘタに嘘をつけば殺される）
　　　　　（どうする？）
ブロヴーダ「フラッタ！もしおまえが…！！」

【天井が崩れてくる】

ブロヴーダ「ダメだよけれなぇ！！！」
イカルゴ「死…死ぬ。おれは１人助け出すこともできない��
�か！」

「えげつねぇ…」

ブロヴーダ・イカルゴ「！？」

「なんて事しやがる」

イカルゴ「あ、あんたは！」

煽り「地下作業員ゴレイヌ」

Apparently it has some King v Netero so I skimmed over most of it, don't wanna be spoiled. The rest is about Killua/Meleron and some more about Palm. I'll post a summary when it comes out.


----------



## Slips (Apr 22, 2008)

Vasqy..? said:


> Ummm....by any chance could one of you good sirs direct me to the manga versiosn of chaps 210-260?
> 
> I know volums 25 has already been scanned on nexgear i believe....so im assuming the other previous volumes hav e been scanned.



first post


----------



## NeBy (Apr 22, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Im actually 19, that was just a poor joke





So...I'm actually the oldest one around here?



This is a bit like...ummm...well, imagine all of you 17-18-20 years old: you are going to a thread about some cartoon which you love, but it turns out all the other members are, like, 6 year-olds...

In that case, one could pondering about the mental state one has...


----------



## Slips (Apr 22, 2008)

NeBy said:


> So...I'm actually the oldest one around here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



depends on how old you are. Can you beat me ???


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 22, 2008)

How old are you NeBy?


----------



## NeBy (Apr 22, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> So is it possible that Kurapica will someday killed Kalluto since if he does then Kurapica is going to die.



I don't see why.

If Kalluto/Karuto (why does one use l one time, and r the other? Though with *kill*ua it sounds more coolio) is truly a member of the Genei Ryodan, the lil bishou will die just as all the other spiders, and Kurapica will not die because of it.

Of course, Kurapica, being a sensitive bishou himself, may refuse on ethical grounds to do so - killing a little girl, I mean, boy.

At which point, Karuto - whome is a pretty nasty little killer with upcomming sadistic traits, btw - will just flash his innocent eyelashes, and pwn Kurapica by shredding him into (paper)pieces.


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

wait so we have spoiler out already goood and oni neg repped me


----------



## Slips (Apr 22, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I don't see why.
> 
> If Kalluto/Karuto (why does one use l one time, and r the other? Though with *kill*ua it sounds more coolio) is truly a member of the Genei Ryodan, the lil bishou will die just as all the other spiders, and Kurapica will not die because of it.
> 
> ...



Kurapica wasn't interested in Hisoka's head once he found out he wasn't apart of the GR when his clan was wiped out. I would asume the same to be true for Karuto



i hate sasuke said:


> oni neg repped me



So ?? Do you like negs , how about a LSP neg


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

i am still wating for a surpirse person to ocme out


----------



## NeBy (Apr 22, 2008)

Slips said:


> depends on how old you are. Can you beat me ???



I'm as old as Nereto is in hxh, divided by 3.


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I'm as old as Nereto is in hxh, divided by 3.



how old is nereto?


----------



## Oni (Apr 22, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I'm as old as Nereto is in hxh, divided by 3.



That would make you around 40 years old?


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

i thought netero was in his 90s .


----------



## Oni (Apr 22, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> i thought netero was in his 90s .



Zeno is 67 and he was a young boy when Netero was already old. Also, Netero was considered the strongest Hunter 50 years ago. If Netero is to be in his 90s he was at his prime at the age of 40, but Zeno was at least 17 already by then. So an age above 100 is more likely.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

Slips said:


> Kurapica wasn't interested in Hisoka's head once he found out he wasn't apart of the GR when his clan was wiped out. I would asume the same to be true for Karuto
> 
> 
> 
> So ?? Do you like negs , how about a LSP neg



Your right, which means that someday there will only be Kalluto/Karuto left alive in the whole Gendai Ryodan organization.


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

Oni said:


> Zeno is 67 and he was a young boy when Netero was already old. Also, Netero was considered the strongest Hunter 50 years ago. If Netero is to be in his 90s he was at his prime at the age of 40, but Zeno was at least 17 already by then. So an age above 100 is more likely.


well then the guy most be in his 30+ althougth i wouldnt be surpirseed if i am the youngest poster in this theard


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

What your age?


----------



## NeBy (Apr 22, 2008)

Slips said:


> Kurapica wasn't interested in Hisoka's head once he found out he wasn't apart of the GR when his clan was wiped out. I would asume the same to be true for Karuto



Mayhaps, but he wouldn't die if he used his chain on Karuto - as long as (s)he is a real member of the Spiders.

And I'm not *that* sure it's only the spiders that were around when his clan got whiped out he's after. It's true he's focussed on those, of course; that's why he always asks. But I wouldn't put my hand in the fire to bet if he wouldn't attack any other ryodan, even one that wasn't around back then.

With Hisoka, it had _also_ to do with the fact that he said he wanted to kill Kuroro, and give info to beat the other spiders. For Kurapica, this was rather a case of expedience and being mutual beneficial - so he made a deal.

I have little doubt that he would have attacked Hisoka, if Hisoka had made a wrong move.

(Hisoka-fans, do NOT read these spoilers!

*Spoiler*: __ 



While there is little doubt Kurapica would have pwnd Hisoka when it came to a fight back where met up with him in the genei ryodan arc - IF he could use his chain...which he could not. At least, not without dying, since Hisoka wasn't a real member.




Which makes you wonder; who's the objective judge to decide whether the rules have been broken, or not? Imagine Kurapica not knowing Hisoka is not a member, but convinced he is: would he still die? Imagine some nutcase who's convinced he's a spider, but Kurapica know he's not, yet uses his chain: would he die? And if kurapica was convinced that nut was a spider too, even though in reality he would turn out not to be...would he still die?

I'm a bit pondering about that. The stated rules seem pretty clear, but still..who and on what grounds exactly is it decided when they are broken or not? If both the victim and Kurapica would be convinced he's a spider - would it matter, even if he's not in reality?

Thus, are the rules based on what Kurapica thinks, on what the victim thinks, on both...or on the actual reality - in which case; what/whome exactly makes the judgement of that reality?


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

13 i was the youngest person at ophq


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

So that explains why you hate Sasuke so much.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 22, 2008)

Oni said:


> That would make you around 40 years old?



Ummm...well, not counting for nen-induced longevity, then. 


Strange, according to my calculations, he can't be THAT old.


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> So that explains why you hate Sasuke so much.



how does that explain why i hate sasuke


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

Well because when a person is younger they would more likely hate something more passionly.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 22, 2008)

Oni said:


> Zeno is 67 and he was a young boy when Netero was already old. Also, Netero was considered the strongest Hunter 50 years ago. If Netero is to be in his 90s he was at his prime at the age of 40, but Zeno was at least 17 already by then. So an age above 100 is more likely.



Well, ok...but when I was 12, I thought somebody of 25 year was already pretty old too.

I mean, it's relative...what did Zeno, as a young boy, consider 'old'?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

My guess is when he was 12, a 65 year old is really old.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 22, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> 13 i was the youngest person at ophq



Cool. So you're the age of Killua.

lol

Any other similarities?


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

lol i still cant believe your 22 empeor


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Cool. So you're the age of Killua.
> 
> lol
> 
> Any other similarities?


no but i am stong that count


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 22, 2008)

hey there people.

 netero is old. very old.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 lol informative post 




i would definetaly say that netero is at least 90, ost likely over 100. He was fighting killuas grandad's grandad (great great grandad). if zeno can always remember him as 'the way he is' (hasnt changed), then I'd say that since zeno could remember him as such, a young zeno would probably have known a netero a least 40 years older than him. now zeno is 67, we could probable say netero is at least 107.


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

wow every is trying to found out his age .


----------



## NeBy (Apr 22, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> well then *the guy* most be in his 30+ althougth i wouldnt be surpirseed if i am the youngest poster in this theard



Hmm..well, I, didn't actually say anything about my gender, I think.

But in any case, you can still call me Neby...no need for honorary titles. All that reverence and awe towards my person from teenagers is not necessary, I assure you.  

I'm about a third Netero's age, but not triple your age, and with that, you can nail it down pretty accurately.


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Hmm..well, I, didn't actually say anything about my gender, I think.
> 
> But in any case, you can still call me Neby...no need for honorary titles. All that reverence and awe towards my person from teenagers is not necessary, I assure you.
> 
> I'm about a third Netero's age, but not triple your age, and with that, you can nail it down pretty accurately.


yeah lol and math when you good with math this is easy =p


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 22, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> wow uchiha-alia found out his age .



fixed for you


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

i said every was trying andWho Posted? 
Total Posts: 10,878 
User Name Posts 
Hisoka  1,117 
'REDHAIRED' SHANKS  788 
CrimemasterGogo  543 
Master Bait  537 
Mattaru  529 
KLoWn  368 
i hate sasuke  327 
Netero  299 
AbnormallyNormal  297 
Freija is Chillin'  273 
Emperor Time  273 
Slips  
 here the top few posters in this thread


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

i am still at the top thought didnt post here for awhile


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

Well I am just getting started since I only joined last month.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 22, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> no but i am stong that count



That would be more gon-like, then. 

Unless you've gotten some volts through your body when playing with something electrical and you didn't mind too much...



i hate sasuke said:


> wow every is trying to found out his age .



His age, my age...if only it would get me some rep as well...


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Well I am just getting started since I only joined last month.



yeah when i frist joined here i started to read it and in 1 month i was caught up and waiting for the chapters


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

NeBy said:


> That would be more gon-like, then.
> 
> Unless you've gotten some volts through your body when playing with something electrical and you didn't mind too much...
> 
> ...


lol i have burned my foot with sime volts lol


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

Well I first read HxH the slow way and then read it the fast way instead.


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

lol if i read the slow way i wouldnt have been caught up for a while .


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

lol you didnt know that .


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

Well at first I never read Manga unless it was from the bookstore.


----------



## Oni (Apr 22, 2008)

I agree with uchiha-alia on Netero's age. And wasn't it said somewhere in HxH one can live longer using Nen?



Emperor Time said:


> Well because when a person is younger they would more likely hate something more passionly.



And without good reason too.

@I Hate Sasuke: Thanks for the positive rep by the way, next time, put more time in both your posts (spelling!!!!) and your repping, then you might not forget to click 'negative' next time.



Emperor Time said:


> Well I am just getting started since I only joined last month.



How are you able to get 1,000 posts in such short time????



i hate sasuke said:


> lol you didnt know that .



I've been reading manga since the 90's, you think fansubs have been around for a long time?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh that because I like to post alot.


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

Oni said:


> I agree with uchiha-alia on Netero's age. And wasn't it said somewhere in HxH one can live longer using Nen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok  will work onthe spelling and 1000 post in that time is easy if you post in the battle dome alot like naruto, hxh, eyesheild 21 ,pyrsen, deadman wonder land, and alot more its easy .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> ROFL ~ CMGOGO THAT'S AN AWESOME FIND!
> Lmao :rofl
> 
> @Klown: 2 pages back or so, shanks posted one. Looks like King vs Netero, but could be fake.
> ...



I posted that Mattaru and as I expected it was confirmed fake.

Heres the actual script, I'll post a full translation when it comes out:

*Spoiler*: __ 



中央塔三階はモラウの〝監獄ロック〟が緩衝材となり
　　破壊は免れたものの本来ありべき場所からやや左へ飛��
�され
　　危うい均衡の中かろうじて建物の体裁を維持していた
　　傍らで古代闘技場の形状を思わせる瓦礫を残すのみと��
�った
　　中央塔下部の真ん中にはユピー

ユピー「??」

煽り「敵(ユピー)の計算とは!?」

　HUNTER?HUNTER
　No.279◆脱出

ユピー（俺は怒りで我を忘れ獲物を求めて徘徊する愚かな��
�の従者?）
　　　　（そう思えばいい?!! そう思わせるのだ）
　　　　「どこへ隠れやがったネズミ共!!」
　　　　「ひねり潰してやるから出てきやがれ!!」
　　　　（必ず奴はまた現れる!! 〝爆発〟寸前のオレのスキをつくために?!!）
　　　　「あぁぁあ」
ポットクリン「時間です」
ユピー「うらあぁぁあ」
ポットクリン「利息がつきます」
ユピー「うるせェエええぁ」


　　ユピーが偽りの怒りに身を委ね
　　ナックルを誘い込むため気炎を上げている時
　　玉座の間では

モラウ（??）
　　　　（外で?何が起こっていようとオレはこいつを拘��
�する!!）
　　　　（それでいいはずだ??）

　　約100兆匹
　　煙の粒子と粒子のすき間をすり抜ける程 微小な生物群が
　　相対する敵(モラウ)には決して気付かれる事のない間隔
を保ちながら
　　ゆっくりとではあるが確実に〝監獄ロック〟からの脱��
�を成し遂げつつあった

　　0:03:20:13

. 　 　 　　　　　　　　　　┏━━━┓
. 　 　 　　　　　　　　　　┃. 　E...　┃
. 　 　 　　　　　　　　　　┗━┳━┛
　 　 　　┏┳━━━━━┓┃┏━━━━━┳┓
　　D　　┃┣━━━━━╋╋╋━━━━━┫┃　　C
　 　 　　┗┻━━━━━┛┃┗━━━━━┻┛
　 　 　　┏┳━━━━━┓┃┏━━━━━┳┓
　　B　　┃┣━━━━━╋╋╋━━━━━┫┃　　A
　 　 　　┗┻━━━━━┛┃┗━━━━━┻┛
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　 　 　┃
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　 　 　┃　A 武器・弾薬庫エリア
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　 　 　┃　B 文化財・国宝エリア
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　 　 　┃　C 総帥専用私物エリア
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　 　 　┃　D 非常食・備蓄エリア
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　 　 　┃　E 総帥専用シェルターエリア
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　 　 　┃　F 警備兵エリア
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　 　 　┃
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　 　 　┃
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　┏━┫
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　┃.F.┃
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　┗━┛
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 ┏━━━━━━━┓
. 　 　　　　　　　　┃ 　 　 　 　 　　 　 ┃
. 　 　　　　　　　　┃ 　 　 宮殿　　 　 ┃
. 　 　　　　　　　　┃ 　 　 　 　 　　 　 ┃
. 　 　　　　　　　　┗━━━━━━━┛

宮殿北部の地下にはトンボを連想させる形の
　　巨大な倉庫郡が広がっている
　　Ｄエリア・羽の先端部にビゼフが秘かに私物化し
　　女性達を囲っている倉庫がある
　　マルコスの情報によって場所を特定していたイカルゴ��
�
　　目的地に向かい約5km程の直線道路をトラックで駆けて��
�た

　　イカルゴの前方にＡＢエリアへの分岐点を認めたのと��
�を同じくして
　　〝衛星蜻蛉〟が先に倉庫へたどりついた

イカルゴ（扉が開いている!!このケースは吉兆!!）
　　　　　　（パームがビゼフを眠らせ宮殿へ向かい!!）
　　　　　　（慌てたビゼフが施錠を忘れてその後を追っ��
�?という可能性が高い）
　　　　　　（少なくとも扉が閉まっていた場所の）
　　　　　　（「火薬庫内の武器を使い扉を破壊」よりは��
�スクも少なく時間も早い）
　　　　　　「!!」

　　警備兵エリアに配置した衛星蜻蛉がブロヴーダを視認��
�た
　　ブロヴーダは長い直線道路をエリアＥ方向に50mHほど進�
��立ち止まった　　

イカルゴ「??」

　　それはイカルゴにとってブロヴーダとの対決が
　　不可避であることを意味していた
カルゴ（ブロヴーダがオレに疑問を持っている）
　　　　　（何故?!? オレが何かミスを?!?）
　　　　　（冷静になれ?!! 奴が気付ける事気付けない事を冷静に分けるんだ?!!）
　　　　　（生き残るために?!!）
　　　　　（先刻のやりとりで疑惑を生む何かがあった?!?）
　　　　　（フラッタに扮したオレの何かが不自然だった��
�？）
　　　　　（確かにハギャの命令で地下に行くって言い訳��
�）
　　　　　（すでに不自然といえば不自然だ）
　　　　　（だけど?あの場で即座に追求されなかったの��
�??ミスが致命的なものでなく
　　　　　（ブロヴーダの心の隅に薄く差した陰の様なも��
�だったということ?!!）
　　　　　（ブロヴーダはその影の正体を確かめるために��
�そこにいる?!!）
　　　　　（誤魔化し切れる程度のミスなのか?!?）
　　　　　（それとも最後の確認が欲しいだけの大きなミ��
�なのか?!?）
　　　　　（楽観は出来いない?!! 大きなミスと見るべき）

　【倉庫に到着するイカルゴ】

イカルゴ「誰かいないか!! 我は「長官の使者」である」
　　　　　（返答次第?いや??!!）
　　　　　（スキを見せたらその場で攻撃される位の覚悟��
�いないと）
　　　　　（殺られる!!）
　　　　　「我は「長官の使者」!!長官の命によってここへ来た!!」
　　　　　「シンカー＝ベル(パームの偽名)いるならば至急
我とともに来られたし!!」

　　ビゼフの倉庫に使いの者が来る事は決してない
　　これはパームに仲間である事を示すための符丁である
　【適当な小屋の扉を開けるイカルゴ】

女「ひっ」
イカルゴ「！」
　　　　　「??いるならば何故応答しないのだ？ 他に人は？」
女「わ 私は外の事は何も?」
　　「ビゼフ長官殿から?強く外出と?」
　　「長官殿以外の人間のコンタクトを禁じられておりま��
�ので?」

　　彼女はこれが長官による〝忠誠心を測る試験だと思っ��
�いた〟
　　他の四名もほぼ同様である
　　「ビゼフからの連絡専用電話があるのにもかかわらず��
�者が来るのはおかしい」
　　というのが疑問の根拠であり異業者の来訪を
　　「『奇天烈な事態においても平常心を奪われずに命令��
�守れるか』を試されている」
　　ととらえた彼女達はイカルゴとの会話を固く拒んだ
　　しかしそれはイカルゴにとって好都合であった
　　彼女達の生存確率はこの場に残っている方がはるかに��
�いのだ
　　他者の命に気を配り 増してや護る余裕などイカルゴには全くなかった

イカルゴ（ここか?！）

　【パームの部屋に到着し〝凝〟を使うイカルゴ】

イカルゴ（あった！ 念文字!!）

　　オーラによって密かに記された文字は〝凝〟によって��
�み読み取る事が可能となる
　　髪や機器に伝言を残すよりもビゼフに見つかるリスク��
�低いとの判断である

イカルゴ（宮殿へ?決行時まで連絡なき場合??）

　　亡き者として行動されたし

イカルゴ（??）

わかっていた事であったがイカルゴは体の一部を失った様��
�心の痛みを感じた
　　突入からすでに五分以上経ちパームの役目はもう終わ��
�たといっていい

モラウ『もしもパームの死?あるいはそれに準じる事態に��
�したら』
　　　　『〝衛星蜻蛉〟と電波通信を使って仲間をサポー��
�してくれ』
　　　　『軍団長に状況を教える体裁で実はメレオロンに��
�報を与える?!!』
　　　　『虚実を混ぜて敵を翻弄する重要な任務だ?頼む��
�！』

イカルゴ（それにはメレオロンの存在とオレの裏切りがバ��
�ていない事が大前提!!）
　　　　　（つまりオレに疑惑を抱き始めている目の前の��
�ロヴーダは何としても?!!）
　　　　　（打破しなきゃいけない!!）

　【トラックを使い宮殿に帰るイカルゴ】

　　任務に集中しようとしながらイカルゴはパームの救出��
�
　　決して諦めていない自分を一方に強く感じていた


ブロヴーダ「！」
　　　　　　「よォ ハギャの任務は終わったのか？」
イカルゴ「ええ まぁ大体」
ブロヴーダ「??ハギャ??ね」
イカルゴ「??」
ブロヴーダ「あいつそう呼ぶと怒るんだろ？」
イカルゴ「!!」

　【いきなり念弾をイカルゴに打ち込むブロヴーダ】
　【フラッタの体は砕け散る】

ブロヴーダ「??はいっ ニセ者死亡～～」


　【トラックの荷台を確認し上へ戻るブロヴーダ】

ブロヴーダ「？ 空？」
　　　　　　「??まぁいいや 後はハギャに聞けば」

イカルゴ（??これで容疑者は死んだ?！）

　【フラッタの体を捨てトラックの下に隠れていたイカル��
�】

イカルゴ（後はブロヴーダが他の連中にそれを報告してく��
�れば??）
　　　　　（俺は自由に動ける???!!）
　　　　　（それにしてもハギャが呼び名を変えたなんて��
�いてねーぞ！なんて名前だよ!?）
　　　　　（イカルゴ(オレの方)が名前を知らなかった事は
真実なのに?）
　　　　　（果たして奴らがそれをすんなり信用するか?��
�）
　　　　　（遭遇した時 奴等が納得するだけの理由を考えないと）
　　　　　（??）
　　　　　（??）
　　　　　（??いやだめだ!!ブロヴーダの問答無用の射撃!!）
　　　　　（あれは!!ハギャの改名を知らない奴は敵!!と決め込んだ証拠）
　　　　　（見つかったら対決!! その覚悟で上に戻らなきゃダメだ!!）


【エレベータに乗り上へ戻ろうとするブロヴーダ】

エレベータ「コードナンバーを入力してください」
ブロヴーダ「？」

イカルゴ（???？）
　　　　　（エレベーターが上に行かない??!?）
　　　　　（まさかアイツ?暗証番号システムを知らずに��
�りて来た!?）
　　　　　（チャンス!! 絶好の二者択一!!）

煽り「タコ閃いた!!」


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 22, 2008)

I shall put this in my sig

Sorry for slackinggg


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

neby you cant measure rep expect if you use thie calaularo in the plaza . and spoierls out this early is good


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

robin why do you still have. the raw version of the  chapter out ?


----------



## Mean Kitty (Apr 22, 2008)

I am 28 so I am pretty dang old compared to most around here...


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 22, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> robin why do you still have. the raw version of the  chapter out ?



I dont know what you talking about


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry Robin, I know you normally post the stuff but I know your busy so I hope you don't mind


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 22, 2008)

of course not CMGoGo, I hope you guys dont mind that I have been slacking XD

I am trying to stay on tracks with this thread but things are moving real fast lately XD


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

lol looks like all the older people are posting here .


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I dont know what you talking about



changed it to fast


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 22, 2008)

Man I missed this thread.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 22, 2008)

Long time no see Aethos


----------



## NeBy (Apr 22, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> lol looks like all the older people are posting here .



LOL

What are you talking about?

*I* didn't see many older people posting yet.


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

NeBy said:


> LOL
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> *I* didn't see many older people posting yet.



older for me aka 14 + and thier you are the guy that just reached asendent


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Man I missed this thread.



their oyu are you the guy i was missing in this thread .


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

14+ is not old at all.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 22, 2008)

For him it is cause he is only 13

and Aethos disappeared quickly


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> 14+ is not old at all.



look at the er


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> For him it is cause he is only 13
> 
> and Aethos disappeared quickly



you have 1100+ post i nthis thread only 200 post in other threads lol


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2008)

Ah I remember when I was 13, I was horny as hell

Not much has changed since then

And 19 isn't old


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 22, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> you have 1100+ post i nthis thread only 200 post in other threads lol



Yep because I dont post anywhere else in NF XD


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

Only have a 4th of my posts in this thread.


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

a 4 of post is alot dude .


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Ah I remember when I was 13, I was horny as hell
> 
> Not much has changed since then
> 
> And 19 isn't old


lol iam horny as hell


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 22, 2008)

Too much information >.>


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

No it not.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 22, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> No it not.



or maybe not for some poeple


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Too much information >.>



tell it to keljar and it not to much info


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2008)

Every guy is horny as hell, regardless of age


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

i would have 2000+ post if i didnt just post in the blender for a while .


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 22, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Every guy is horny as hell, regardless of age



and gals


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Every guy is horny as hell, regardless of age



QFT lollolol


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> and gals



How you doin..


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> and gals



i dotn believe that


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 22, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> How you doin..



:rofl

very well Thank you


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

What the used of posting in the Blender?


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> How you doin..


ll wait guys dont get off topic i dont yohsi kabuto to delete all of those post again


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 22, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> i dotn believe that



heh I dont expect you to


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> What the used of posting in the Blender?



fun it can be and same of the chattoer box and plaza


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

So whose stronger Pitou or Yupi?


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

i say yupi because i like him more .


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

lol time you should get a better pic of camie


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2008)

Pitou will be the strongest, if Yuppi had been the one to face Netero when he landed, he'd be fucked. Thats why I can't see Gon defeating Pitou on his own.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

I know but she not in the anime yet.


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

so who is not i nthe anime yet pitou or yupi


----------



## Nakor (Apr 22, 2008)

pitou. Yupi probably has more nen, but pitou has more control over hers. So far in the battle, yupi hasn't really shown too much in terms of hatsus or his overall control of nen. He pretty much just flipped the **** out.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 22, 2008)

LOL ET is talkng about Camie, read slowly i hate sask


----------



## Fran (Apr 22, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> so who is not i nthe anime yet pitou or yupi





Anyways...Keep us updated on a translation. I think I see some mention of Pitou X3


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> LOL ET is talkng about Camie, read slowly i hate sask



i did when are we talking about camie again


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 22, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> lol time you should get a better pic of camie



                    .


----------



## Vasqy..? (Apr 22, 2008)

Man, when you think about the Ant art is gonna be assraped by censorship in the anime. It wont be same unless it presented in it 's full brutality ya know.


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> .



i was just saying


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

What happen here?


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

You didn't answer my question!


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

your answer is a facepalm


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

And what is that suppose to mean?


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

read the post


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 22, 2008)

What the hell, no one posting spoilers.

*Spoiler*: _spoilers script from BattleFranky on AP (originally from Ero-guy on 2ch):_ 





中央塔三階はモラウの〝監獄ロック〟が緩衝材となり
　　破壊は免れたものの本来ありべき場所からやや左へ飛�
�され
　　危うい均衡の中かろうじて建物の体裁を維持していた
　　傍らで古代闘技場の形状を思わせる瓦礫を残すのみと�
�った
　　中央塔下部の真ん中にはユピー

ユピー「……」

煽り「敵(ユピー)の計算とは!?」

　HUNTER×HUNTER
　No.279◆脱出

ユピー（俺は怒りで我を忘れ獲物を求めて徘徊する愚かな�
�の従者…）
　　　　（そう思えばいい…!! そう思わせるのだ）
　　　　「どこへ隠れやがったネズミ共!!」
　　　　「ひねり潰してやるから出てきやがれ!!」
　　　　（必ず奴はまた現れる!! 〝爆発〟寸前のオレのスキをつくために…!!）
　　　　「あぁぁあ」
ポットクリン「時間です」
ユピー「うらあぁぁあ」
ポットクリン「利息がつきます」
ユピー「うるせェエええぁexcl.gif」


　　ユピーが偽りの怒りに身を委ね
　　ナックルを誘い込むため気炎を上げている時
　　玉座の間では

モラウ（……）
　　　　（外で…何が起こっていようとオレはこいつを拘�
�する!!）
　　　　（それでいいはずだ……excl.gif）

　　約100兆匹
　　煙の粒子と粒子のすき間をすり抜ける程 微小な生物群が
　　相対する敵(モラウ)には決して気付かれる事のない間隔
を保ちながら
　　ゆっくりとではあるが確実に〝監獄ロック〟からの脱�
�を成し遂げつつあった

　　0:03:20:13

. 　 　 　　　　　　　　　　┏━━━┓
. 　 　 　　　　　　　　　　┃. 　E...　┃
. 　 　 　　　　　　　　　　┗━┳━┛
　 　 　　┏┳━━━━━┓┃┏━━━━━┳┓
　　D　　┃┣━━━━━╋╋╋━━━━━┫┃　　C
　 　 　　┗┻━━━━━┛┃┗━━━━━┻┛
　 　 　　┏┳━━━━━┓┃┏━━━━━┳┓
　　B　　┃┣━━━━━╋╋╋━━━━━┫┃　　A
　 　 　　┗┻━━━━━┛┃┗━━━━━┻┛
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　 　 　┃
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　 　 　┃　A 武器・弾薬庫エリア
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　 　 　┃　B 文化財・国宝エリア
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　 　 　┃　C 総帥専用私物エリア
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　 　 　┃　D 非常食・備蓄エリア
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　 　 　┃　E 総帥専用シェルターエリア
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　 　 　┃　F 警備兵エリア
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　 　 　┃
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　 　 　┃
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　┏━┫
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　┃.F.┃
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　┗━┛
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 ┏━━━━━━━┓
. 　 　　　　　　　　┃ 　 　 　 　 　　 　 ┃
. 　 　　　　　　　　┃ 　 　 宮殿　　 　 ┃
. 　 　　　　　　　　┃ 　 　 　 　 　　 　 ┃
. 　 　　　　　　　　┗━━━━━━━┛

宮殿北部の地下にはトンボを連想させる形の
　　巨大な倉庫郡が広がっている
　　Ｄエリア・羽の先端部にビゼフが秘かに私物化し
　　女性達を囲っている倉庫がある
　　マルコスの情報によって場所を特定していたイカルゴ�
�
　　目的地に向かい約5km程の直線道路をトラックで駆けて�
�た

　　イカルゴの前方にＡＢエリアへの分岐点を認めたのと�
�を同じくして
　　〝衛星蜻蛉〟が先に倉庫へたどりついた

イカルゴ（扉が開いている!!このケースは吉兆!!）
　　　　　　（パームがビゼフを眠らせ宮殿へ向かい!!）
　　　　　　（慌てたビゼフが施錠を忘れてその後を追っ�
�…という可能性が高い）
　　　　　　（少なくとも扉が閉まっていた場所の）
　　　　　　（「火薬庫内の武器を使い扉を破壊」よりは�
�スクも少なく時間も早い）
　　　　　　「!!」

　　警備兵エリアに配置した衛星蜻蛉がブロヴーダを視認�
�た
　　ブロヴーダは長い直線道路をエリアＥ方向に50mHほど進�
��立ち止まった　　

イカルゴ「……」

　　それはイカルゴにとってブロヴーダとの対決が
　　不可避であることを意味していた
カルゴ（ブロヴーダがオレに疑問を持っている）
　　　　　（何故…!? オレが何かミスを…!?）
　　　　　（冷静になれ…!! 奴が気付ける事気付けない事を冷静に分けるんだ…!!）
　　　　　（生き残るために…!!）
　　　　　（先刻のやりとりで疑惑を生む何かがあった…!?）
　　　　　（フラッタに扮したオレの何かが不自然だった�
�？）
　　　　　（確かにハギャの命令で地下に行くって言い訳�
�）
　　　　　（すでに不自然といえば不自然だ）
　　　　　（だけど…あの場で即座に追求されなかったの�
�……ミスが致命的なものでなく
　　　　　（ブロヴーダの心の隅に薄く差した陰の様なも�
�だったということ…!!）
　　　　　（ブロヴーダはその影の正体を確かめるために�
�そこにいる…!!）
　　　　　（誤魔化し切れる程度のミスなのか…!?）
　　　　　（それとも最後の確認が欲しいだけの大きなミ�
�なのか…!?）
　　　　　（楽観は出来いない…!! 大きなミスと見るべきexcl.gif）

　【倉庫に到着するイカルゴ】

イカルゴ「誰かいないか!! 我は「長官の使者」である」
　　　　　（返答次第…いや……!!）
　　　　　（スキを見せたらその場で攻撃される位の覚悟�
�いないと）
　　　　　（殺られる!!）
　　　　　「我は「長官の使者」!!長官の命によってここへ来た!!」
　　　　　「シンカー＝ベル(パームの偽名)いるならば至急
我とともに来られたし!!」

　　ビゼフの倉庫に使いの者が来る事は決してない
　　これはパームに仲間である事を示すための符丁である
　【適当な小屋の扉を開けるイカルゴ】

女「ひっ」
イカルゴ「！」
　　　　　「……いるならば何故応答しないのだ？ 他に人は？」
女「わ 私は外の事は何も…」
　　「ビゼフ長官殿から…強く外出と…」
　　「長官殿以外の人間のコンタクトを禁じられておりま�
�ので…」

　　彼女はこれが長官による〝忠誠心を測る試験だと思っ�
�いた〟
　　他の四名もほぼ同様である
　　「ビゼフからの連絡専用電話があるのにもかかわらず�
�者が来るのはおかしい」
　　というのが疑問の根拠であり異業者の来訪を
　　「『奇天烈な事態においても平常心を奪われずに命令�
�守れるか』を試されている」
　　ととらえた彼女達はイカルゴとの会話を固く拒んだ
　　しかしそれはイカルゴにとって好都合であった
　　彼女達の生存確率はこの場に残っている方がはるかに�
�いのだ
　　他者の命に気を配り 増してや護る余裕などイカルゴには全くなかった

イカルゴ（ここか…！）

　【パームの部屋に到着し〝凝〟を使うイカルゴ】

イカルゴ（あった！ 念文字!!）

　　オーラによって密かに記された文字は〝凝〟によって�
�み読み取る事が可能となる
　　髪や機器に伝言を残すよりもビゼフに見つかるリスク�
�低いとの判断である

イカルゴ（宮殿へ…決行時まで連絡なき場合……）

　　亡き者として行動されたし

イカルゴ（……）

わかっていた事であったがイカルゴは体の一部を失った様�
�心の痛みを感じた
　　突入からすでに五分以上経ちパームの役目はもう終わ�
�たといっていい

モラウ『もしもパームの死…あるいはそれに準じる事態に�
�したら』
　　　　『〝衛星蜻蛉〟と電波通信を使って仲間をサポー�
�してくれ』
　　　　『軍団長に状況を教える体裁で実はメレオロンに�
�報を与える…!!』
　　　　『虚実を混ぜて敵を翻弄する重要な任務だ…頼む�
�！』

イカルゴ（それにはメレオロンの存在とオレの裏切りがバ�
�ていない事が大前提!!）
　　　　　（つまりオレに疑惑を抱き始めている目の前の�
�ロヴーダは何としても…!!）
　　　　　（打破しなきゃいけない!!）

　【トラックを使い宮殿に帰るイカルゴ】

　　任務に集中しようとしながらイカルゴはパームの救出�
�
　　決して諦めていない自分を一方に強く感じていた


ブロヴーダ「！」
　　　　　　「よォ ハギャの任務は終わったのか？」
イカルゴ「ええ まぁ大体」
ブロヴーダ「……ハギャ……ね」
イカルゴ「……」
ブロヴーダ「あいつそう呼ぶと怒るんだろ？」
イカルゴ「!!」

　【いきなり念弾をイカルゴに打ち込むブロヴーダ】
　【フラッタの体は砕け散る】

ブロヴーダ「……はいっ ニセ者死亡～～」


　【トラックの荷台を確認し上へ戻るブロヴーダ】

ブロヴーダ「？ 空？」
　　　　　　「……まぁいいや 後はハギャに聞けば」

イカルゴ（……これで容疑者は死んだ…！）

　【フラッタの体を捨てトラックの下に隠れていたイカル�
�】

イカルゴ（後はブロヴーダが他の連中にそれを報告してく�
�れば……）
　　　　　（俺は自由に動ける………!!）
　　　　　（それにしてもハギャが呼び名を変えたなんて�
�いてねーぞ！なんて名前だよ!?）
　　　　　（イカルゴ(オレの方)が名前を知らなかった事は
真実なのに…）
　　　　　（果たして奴らがそれをすんなり信用するか…�
�）
　　　　　（遭遇した時 奴等が納得するだけの理由を考えないと）
　　　　　（……）
　　　　　（……）
　　　　　（……いやだめだ!!ブロヴーダの問答無用の射撃!!）
　　　　　（あれは!!ハギャの改名を知らない奴は敵!!と決め込んだ証拠excl.gif）
　　　　　（見つかったら対決!! その覚悟で上に戻らなきゃダメだ!!）


【エレベータに乗り上へ戻ろうとするブロヴーダ】

エレベータ「コードナンバーを入力してください」
ブロヴーダ「？」

イカルゴ（………？）
　　　　　（エレベーターが上に行かない……!?）
　　　　　（まさかアイツ…暗証番号システムを知らずに�
�りて来た!?）
　　　　　（チャンス!! 絶好の二者択一!!）

煽り「タコ閃いた!!」
from BattleFranky on AP (originally from Ero-guy on 2ch):

中央塔三階はモラウの〝監獄ロック〟が緩衝材となり
　　破壊は免れたものの本来ありべき場所からやや左へ飛�
�され
　　危うい均衡の中かろうじて建物の体裁を維持していた
　　傍らで古代闘技場の形状を思わせる瓦礫を残すのみと�
�った
　　中央塔下部の真ん中にはユピー

ユピー「……」

煽り「敵(ユピー)の計算とは!?」

　HUNTER×HUNTER
　No.279◆脱出

ユピー（俺は怒りで我を忘れ獲物を求めて徘徊する愚かな�
�の従者…）
　　　　（そう思えばいい…!! そう思わせるのだ）
　　　　「どこへ隠れやがったネズミ共!!」
　　　　「ひねり潰してやるから出てきやがれ!!」
　　　　（必ず奴はまた現れる!! 〝爆発〟寸前のオレのスキをつくために…!!）
　　　　「あぁぁあ」
ポットクリン「時間です」
ユピー「うらあぁぁあ」
ポットクリン「利息がつきます」
ユピー「うるせェエええぁexcl.gif」


　　ユピーが偽りの怒りに身を委ね
　　ナックルを誘い込むため気炎を上げている時
　　玉座の間では

モラウ（……）
　　　　（外で…何が起こっていようとオレはこいつを拘�
�する!!）
　　　　（それでいいはずだ……excl.gif）

　　約100兆匹
　　煙の粒子と粒子のすき間をすり抜ける程 微小な生物群が
　　相対する敵(モラウ)には決して気付かれる事のない間隔
を保ちながら
　　ゆっくりとではあるが確実に〝監獄ロック〟からの脱�
�を成し遂げつつあった

　　0:03:20:13

. 　 　 　　　　　　　　　　┏━━━┓
. 　 　 　　　　　　　　　　┃. 　E...　┃
. 　 　 　　　　　　　　　　┗━┳━┛
　 　 　　┏┳━━━━━┓┃┏━━━━━┳┓
　　D　　┃┣━━━━━╋╋╋━━━━━┫┃　　C
　 　 　　┗┻━━━━━┛┃┗━━━━━┻┛
　 　 　　┏┳━━━━━┓┃┏━━━━━┳┓
　　B　　┃┣━━━━━╋╋╋━━━━━┫┃　　A
　 　 　　┗┻━━━━━┛┃┗━━━━━┻┛
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　 　 　┃
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　 　 　┃　A 武器・弾薬庫エリア
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　 　 　┃　B 文化財・国宝エリア
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　 　 　┃　C 総帥専用私物エリア
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　 　 　┃　D 非常食・備蓄エリア
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　 　 　┃　E 総帥専用シェルターエリア
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　 　 　┃　F 警備兵エリア
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　 　 　┃
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　 　 　┃
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　┏━┫
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　┃.F.┃
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　　┗━┛
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 ┏━━━━━━━┓
. 　 　　　　　　　　┃ 　 　 　 　 　　 　 ┃
. 　 　　　　　　　　┃ 　 　 宮殿　　 　 ┃
. 　 　　　　　　　　┃ 　 　 　 　 　　 　 ┃
. 　 　　　　　　　　┗━━━━━━━┛

宮殿北部の地下にはトンボを連想させる形の
　　巨大な倉庫郡が広がっている
　　Ｄエリア・羽の先端部にビゼフが秘かに私物化し
　　女性達を囲っている倉庫がある
　　マルコスの情報によって場所を特定していたイカルゴ�
�
　　目的地に向かい約5km程の直線道路をトラックで駆けて�
�た

　　イカルゴの前方にＡＢエリアへの分岐点を認めたのと�
�を同じくして
　　〝衛星蜻蛉〟が先に倉庫へたどりついた

イカルゴ（扉が開いている!!このケースは吉兆!!）
　　　　　　（パームがビゼフを眠らせ宮殿へ向かい!!）
　　　　　　（慌てたビゼフが施錠を忘れてその後を追っ�
�…という可能性が高い）
　　　　　　（少なくとも扉が閉まっていた場所の）
　　　　　　（「火薬庫内の武器を使い扉を破壊」よりは�
�スクも少なく時間も早い）
　　　　　　「!!」

　　警備兵エリアに配置した衛星蜻蛉がブロヴーダを視認�
�た
　　ブロヴーダは長い直線道路をエリアＥ方向に50mHほど進�
��立ち止まった　　

イカルゴ「……」

　　それはイカルゴにとってブロヴーダとの対決が
　　不可避であることを意味していた
カルゴ（ブロヴーダがオレに疑問を持っている）
　　　　　（何故…!? オレが何かミスを…!?）
　　　　　（冷静になれ…!! 奴が気付ける事気付けない事を冷静に分けるんだ…!!）
　　　　　（生き残るために…!!）
　　　　　（先刻のやりとりで疑惑を生む何かがあった…!?）
　　　　　（フラッタに扮したオレの何かが不自然だった�
�？）
　　　　　（確かにハギャの命令で地下に行くって言い訳�
�）
　　　　　（すでに不自然といえば不自然だ）
　　　　　（だけど…あの場で即座に追求されなかったの�
�……ミスが致命的なものでなく
　　　　　（ブロヴーダの心の隅に薄く差した陰の様なも�
�だったということ…!!）
　　　　　（ブロヴーダはその影の正体を確かめるために�
�そこにいる…!!）
　　　　　（誤魔化し切れる程度のミスなのか…!?）
　　　　　（それとも最後の確認が欲しいだけの大きなミ�
�なのか…!?）
　　　　　（楽観は出来いない…!! 大きなミスと見るべきexcl.gif）

　【倉庫に到着するイカルゴ】

イカルゴ「誰かいないか!! 我は「長官の使者」である」
　　　　　（返答次第…いや……!!）
　　　　　（スキを見せたらその場で攻撃される位の覚悟�
�いないと）
　　　　　（殺られる!!）
　　　　　「我は「長官の使者」!!長官の命によってここへ来た!!」
　　　　　「シンカー＝ベル(パームの偽名)いるならば至急
我とともに来られたし!!」

　　ビゼフの倉庫に使いの者が来る事は決してない
　　これはパームに仲間である事を示すための符丁である
　【適当な小屋の扉を開けるイカルゴ】

女「ひっ」
イカルゴ「！」
　　　　　「……いるならば何故応答しないのだ？ 他に人は？」
女「わ 私は外の事は何も…」
　　「ビゼフ長官殿から…強く外出と…」
　　「長官殿以外の人間のコンタクトを禁じられておりま�
�ので…」

　　彼女はこれが長官による〝忠誠心を測る試験だと思っ�
�いた〟
　　他の四名もほぼ同様である
　　「ビゼフからの連絡専用電話があるのにもかかわらず�
�者が来るのはおかしい」
　　というのが疑問の根拠であり異業者の来訪を
　　「『奇天烈な事態においても平常心を奪われずに命令�
�守れるか』を試されている」
　　ととらえた彼女達はイカルゴとの会話を固く拒んだ
　　しかしそれはイカルゴにとって好都合であった
　　彼女達の生存確率はこの場に残っている方がはるかに�
�いのだ
　　他者の命に気を配り 増してや護る余裕などイカルゴには全くなかった

イカルゴ（ここか…！）

　【パームの部屋に到着し〝凝〟を使うイカルゴ】

イカルゴ（あった！ 念文字!!）

　　オーラによって密かに記された文字は〝凝〟によって�
�み読み取る事が可能となる
　　髪や機器に伝言を残すよりもビゼフに見つかるリスク�
�低いとの判断である

イカルゴ（宮殿へ…決行時まで連絡なき場合……）

　　亡き者として行動されたし

イカルゴ（……）

わかっていた事であったがイカルゴは体の一部を失った様�
�心の痛みを感じた
　　突入からすでに五分以上経ちパームの役目はもう終わ�
�たといっていい

モラウ『もしもパームの死…あるいはそれに準じる事態に�
�したら』
　　　　『〝衛星蜻蛉〟と電波通信を使って仲間をサポー�
�してくれ』
　　　　『軍団長に状況を教える体裁で実はメレオロンに�
�報を与える…!!』
　　　　『虚実を混ぜて敵を翻弄する重要な任務だ…頼む�
�！』

イカルゴ（それにはメレオロンの存在とオレの裏切りがバ�
�ていない事が大前提!!）
　　　　　（つまりオレに疑惑を抱き始めている目の前の�
�ロヴーダは何としても…!!）
　　　　　（打破しなきゃいけない!!）

　【トラックを使い宮殿に帰るイカルゴ】

　　任務に集中しようとしながらイカルゴはパームの救出�
�
　　決して諦めていない自分を一方に強く感じていた


ブロヴーダ「！」
　　　　　　「よォ ハギャの任務は終わったのか？」
イカルゴ「ええ まぁ大体」
ブロヴーダ「……ハギャ……ね」
イカルゴ「……」
ブロヴーダ「あいつそう呼ぶと怒るんだろ？」
イカルゴ「!!」

　【いきなり念弾をイカルゴに打ち込むブロヴーダ】
　【フラッタの体は砕け散る】

ブロヴーダ「……はいっ ニセ者死亡～～」


　【トラックの荷台を確認し上へ戻るブロヴーダ】

ブロヴーダ「？ 空？」
　　　　　　「……まぁいいや 後はハギャに聞けば」

イカルゴ（……これで容疑者は死んだ…！）

　【フラッタの体を捨てトラックの下に隠れていたイカル�
�】

イカルゴ（後はブロヴーダが他の連中にそれを報告してく�
�れば……）
　　　　　（俺は自由に動ける………!!）
　　　　　（それにしてもハギャが呼び名を変えたなんて�
�いてねーぞ！なんて名前だよ!?）
　　　　　（イカルゴ(オレの方)が名前を知らなかった事は
真実なのに…）
　　　　　（果たして奴らがそれをすんなり信用するか…�
�）
　　　　　（遭遇した時 奴等が納得するだけの理由を考えないと）
　　　　　（……）
　　　　　（……）
　　　　　（……いやだめだ!!ブロヴーダの問答無用の射撃!!）
　　　　　（あれは!!ハギャの改名を知らない奴は敵!!と決め込んだ証拠excl.gif）
　　　　　（見つかったら対決!! その覚悟で上に戻らなきゃダメだ!!）


【エレベータに乗り上へ戻ろうとするブロヴーダ】

エレベータ「コードナンバーを入力してください」
ブロヴーダ「？」

イカルゴ（………？）
　　　　　（エレベーターが上に行かない……!?）
　　　　　（まさかアイツ…暗証番号システムを知らずに�
�りて来た!?）
　　　　　（チャンス!! 絶好の二者択一!!）

煽り「タコ閃いた!!」




Translation by kewl0210 (WIP)


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 22, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> their oyu are you the guy i was missing in this thread .



eh? I haven't really posted all that much to be missed.


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

Aethos said:


> eh? I haven't really posted all that much to be missed.



only because you an d a few other guys were posting when i caught up


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2008)

> What the hell, no one posting spoilers.



Already posted.


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

what goo said


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

So who stronger Mereum or Hisoka?


----------



## Starwing (Apr 22, 2008)

Hm... is it just me or is the spoiler a lot older this time?  It'd be great if Togashi makes these last two chapters like... 50 pages each or something...

Who is camie?


I think Yupi is stronger.  Pitou may be more skilled, but way back when, he (she -.-') said his nen would be a healer's, because he wanted to fight Kaito again.  So really, most of Pitou's nen should be devoted to healing.  Not that that means anything when it comes to these monsters, with so much nen...

Meruem vs. Hisoka?  Not a match.  King wins by nen.  Though really, we have no idea if he can fight or not.  This is really the first thing resembling a fight in his life.  Let's hope he's really, really stupid when it comes to fighting... ^^'


In response to a while back, I think Kurapika wants the death of the Spider ORGANIZATION.  If I'm right, he could care less about the individual members.  He's not after extermination, but the death of Ryodan.  On the other hand, that's exactly the one thing the Spider members view above their own lives, so it's actually worse than simply killing them in a way.  Well, favorite character or not... I put my money on Kurapika failing.


... is 20.  I consider it a perfect age, thank you very much.


----------



## Fran (Apr 22, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> What the hell, no one posting spoilers.
> 
> 
> Translation by kewl0210 (WIP)



Spoilers as CMgogo already said, have been posted before.

It's just that there's so much junk posting [don't want to point fingers] that this thread has become ridicolously difficult to follow X3

@Aethos: Pitou misses you 


*Spoiler*: _TRANSLATED SCRIPT_ 



中央塔三階はモラウの〝監獄ロック〟が緩衝材となり 
Buffered next to Morau's "Prision Lock" of the central tower's third floor
　　破壊は免れたものの本来ありべき場所からやや左へ飛��
�され 
He escaped the destruction but flies from where he originally was a little 
to the left.
　　危うい均衡の中かろうじて建物の体裁を維持していた 
In the middle of a dangerous balance, the building barely maintained its 
form.
　　傍らで古代闘技場の形状を思わせる瓦礫を残すのみと��
�った 
Nearby, the form of an ancient arena gave the impression that rubble was 
all that remained.
　　中央塔下部の真ん中にはユピー 
At the center of the bottom of the central tower is Yupi.

ユピー「......」 
Yupi: ......

煽り「敵(ユピー)の計算とは!?」 
Narrator: "The enemy(Yupi)'s calculation is!?"

　HUNTERHUNTER 
　No.279?脱出 
HUNTER 愎HUNTER
No. 279 Escape

ユピー（俺は怒りで我を忘れ獲物を求めて徘徊する愚かな��
�の従者） 
Yupi: (In my anger I lost myself and my spoils I was after are wandering 
about, foolish king's servant.)
　　　　（そう思えばいい!! そう思わせるのだ） 
(If I think about it, that's fine!! It does make me think so.)
　　　　「どこへ隠れやがったネズミ共!!」 
"Where'd you hide, rats!!"
　　　　「ひねり潰してやるから出てきやがれ!!」 
"I'll twist and smash you when you come out!!"
　　　　（必ず奴はまた現れる!! 〝爆発〟寸前のオレのスキをつくために!!）
(I have to make them come out again!! So I can use my "Explosion" like from 
just before!!)
　　　　「あぁぁあ」 
"AaaA"
ポットクリン「時間です」 
Potclean: "It's time."
ユピー「うらあぁぁあ」 
Yupi: "URAAAAA"
ポットクリン「利息がつきます」 
Potclean: "The interest is now added."
ユピー「うるせェエええぁ」 
Yupi: "SHUT UUUUP!!!"




The last part is awesome.

URAAAAA STFU!


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the translated script as well as the script too and Camie is from One Piece.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 22, 2008)

@Mattaru, yeah I didn't see any spoilers in the last 2 pages, so I thought it wasn't posted yet :S. You guys post rediculously fast.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

That true about Mattaru and Hisoka and Slips being fast.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 23, 2008)

that spoiler, wasn't very spoiler like. didn't tell us anything of interest.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

That true but it was funny though.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 23, 2008)

*IT IS DONEEEEEEEEEEE*

the manuscript has been submitted to the editorial office X3 X3 X3 

I will find out in a month or so if all the efforts I put in are worth it or not ..... kinda scary 

So the script is out XD .... not bothering to read it


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

What the manuscript?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 23, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> What the manuscript?



Lol, I guess I didn't tell everybody  

I submitted my research findings to a journal half an hour past. It will get published if the manuscript gets accepted. 

Tiring work I tell you. The formatting is a big pain ....


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

That great to hear.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 23, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> That true about Mattaru and Hisoka and Slips being fast.



Us being fast at posting?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

I meant being fast at getting the new script on here.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 23, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Us being fast at posting?



Hey there Rooobinnnnn  

long time no see/hear .... 

not really


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

True since she is the only poster with over a 1000 posts in this thread.


----------



## Oni (Apr 23, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Ah I remember when I was 13, I was horny as hell
> 
> Not much has changed since then
> 
> And 19 isn't old



Wait 'till that 1 becomes a 2 and will never be a 1 again 



CrimemasterGogo said:


> Every guy is horny as hell, regardless of age



I dispute that statement! 

And you should talk, CMG 



i hate sasuke said:


> i say yupi because i like him more .



Same reason you hate Sasuke I guess? 

Yupi is stronger in raw force, but Pitou would win because of skill & intelligence.

Just tick Yupi off and attack afterwards 



Vasqy..? said:


> Man, when you think about the Ant art is gonna be assraped by censorship in the anime. It wont be same unless it presented in it 's full brutality ya know.



Which is why HxH won't be animated anyway.



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> *IT IS DONEEEEEEEEEEE*
> 
> the manuscript has been submitted to the editorial office
> 
> ...



Congrats! And you'll do fine!


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

But I thought Pufu was the smart one of the Royal Guards?


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Apr 23, 2008)

didn't yupi calm down after that outburst of anger.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 23, 2008)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> didn't yupi calm down after that outburst of anger.



He did ... but that outburst itself would have taken a lot out of Yupi. 
An intelligent guard would not have done that in the first place.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 23, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> *IT IS DONEEEEEEEEEEE*
> 
> the manuscript has been submitted to the editorial office X3 X3 X3
> 
> ...



Congratssssssss 

I am very proud Shanks


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 23, 2008)

Already at 11k....mah god you biatches spam alot...


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 23, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Congratssssssss
> 
> I am very proud Shanks



Thanks a lot Robin  



KLoWn said:


> Already at 11k....mah god you biatches spam alot...



yeah we do ... :rofl


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2008)

Still no full translation but pics are out, Hisoka could you please add them, I don't want to see the pics, I know lame


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 23, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Still no full translation but pics are out, Hisoka could you please add them, I don't want to see the pics, I know lame



Lol ... I dont think it is lame XD ... 
Robin is busy working right now, she will porbably do it after she gets back from work XD


----------



## Parallax (Apr 23, 2008)

hey whats up all.  what I miss?


----------



## Oni (Apr 23, 2008)

Elijah Snow said:


> hey whats up all.  what I miss?



1.000 posts in less than a week


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 23, 2008)

Elijah Snow said:


> hey whats up all.  what I miss?



Nothing much ... just the 10000th post XD 

The chapter spoilers are up ... Robin/Hisoka will put them in her sig when she gets back


----------



## Mean Kitty (Apr 23, 2008)

mornin' kids!


----------



## Fran (Apr 23, 2008)

No spoiler pics yet?
Hmm. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shoot!  ~ Back onto his fight AGAIN


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey there Mattaru .... 

Have patience .... Robin will get them for us XD


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

I wonder if Shoot will survive this battle? Also I agree that Yupi is stupid in releasing that much energry at once. Also it great to finally get to about 11,000 posts too.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 23, 2008)

yupi aint gonna be happy when that interest is addin up, lol hes gonna try to attack potclean. no one can do that  

 still waiting for spoilers.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 23, 2008)

Omg .... we are at 11K already  

This thread is on fire XD ... it is really addictive tbh 

I want this one .... I have been giving them off to others .... I want this one X3 X3 X3


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2008)

Fine I'll post the spoiler pics, brb.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

But how can Yupi hurt Potclean if Potclean is invincible from all attacks since it a creature that was born from the nen type of specialization.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 23, 2008)

Robin should have posted here by now ..... 

Edit: 

@Emperor Time: 
Yeah .... it is impossible to destroy potclean ... that is exactly what is irritating Yupi atm. 
He can't stand things he can't destroy


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2008)

Heres the spoiler pics (posted on Nexgear):


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did Brouda just killed Ikarugo?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for the pics CMgogo X3 X3 

Off topic but who are you supporting in Barca Vs ManU ?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

Who are Barca Vs ManU?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks CMGoGo,

I am sorry but I was working up to now 

I added your post to the siggi XD


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2008)

Barca, me not like Man Utd, me like Messi

No worry Hisoka, we know your busy, we miss you btw


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

How come no one talking about the spoiler pics?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 23, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Who are Barca Vs ManU?



Well, it is Champions League Semi-final between those two Football Clubs from Europe. 
Pretty big a deal if you are European. 

Barca = Futbal Club de Barcelona 
ManU = Manchester United Football Club.

Edit :

W000t I got the 11K post  X3..... today has been a good day for me overall ..... 

I am gonna own your rep bars today


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 23, 2008)

Meh soccer is boring 

Gz on 11k Shanks


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 23, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Barca, me not like Man Utd, me like Messi
> 
> No worry Hisoka, we know your busy, we miss you btw



I miss you guys tooooooooo


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Well, it is Champions League Semi-final between those two Football Clubs from Europe.
> Pretty big a deal if you are European.
> 
> Barca = Futbal Club de Barcelona
> ManU = Manchester United Football Club.



I see and thanks for explaining it so well to me since I lived in America and don't know the European teams very well.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 23, 2008)

Congrats Shanks =) 

I have totalky given up hope on that


----------



## Oni (Apr 23, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> How come no one talking about the spoiler pics?



I am fundamentally against spoilers so you won't see me looking at 'em


----------



## Zaru (Apr 23, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> How come no one talking about the spoiler pics?



There are spoiler pics?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

Well there on the previous page of course.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 23, 2008)

Zaru said:


> There are spoiler pics?



Just look into my sig


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 23, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Meh soccer is boring
> 
> Gz on 11k Shanks



Thanks KLoWn ... I am gonna watch the match to see ManU loose. 
Why don't you like Soccer ? Zlatan Ibrahimovich is a good player .... 
wait, does your name end with a "son"  ?? 



Emperor Time said:


> I see and thanks for explaining it so well to me since I lived in America and don't know the European teams very well.



No problems .... XD. 
You should check them out sometime XD .... European football is really exciting if you know its history.



Hisoka said:


> Congrats Shanks =)
> 
> I have totalky given up hope on that



The 12K post is yours  ..... I will see to it that you get it


----------



## Zaru (Apr 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like octopus is getting into a dire situation :amazed


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Ikarugo got away just in time, don't have a clue where he got a truck from tho. And looks like yuppi has completely lost it, I hope the chapter concentrates on that fight more than the Ikarugo.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I am shocked that its about the octopus cause I thought this chap was supposed to be about knuckle & gon


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well he can't used Flutter's corpse ever again now.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



this is the last chapter before the break is it? or is there one more ?


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 23, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Thanks KLoWn ... I am gonna watch the match to see ManU loose.
> Why don't you like Soccer ? Zlatan Ibrahimovich is a good player ....
> wait, does your name end with a "son"  ??


My last name does, wut about it?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think there one more after this.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 23, 2008)

*shields eyes away from all spoilers*

Who said soccer is boring?? 

ManU will own Barca, can?t wait to see it 

They can?t beat my go?old Bayern Munic, though.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 23, 2008)

what are your favourite anime characters guys
for me in no order except the first two
1 Hisoka (since i am hisoka NUMBER ONE fan)
2 luffy
zoro
Sakuragi  slam dunk
Sendoh   slam dunk
light death note
kamina
Shikamaru

and damn it every one of you should read Slam dunk

@'REDHAIRED' SHANKS   Barcelona vs Manchester United is a big deal even if you arent European


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



But the spoilers are great to read though.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 23, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what are your favourite anime characters guys
> for me in no order except the first two
> 1 Hisoka (since i am hisoka NUMBER ONE fan)
> 2 luffy
> ...



To top this I am gonna say:

1. Hisoka
2. Hisoka
3. Hisoka
4. Hisoka
5. Hisoka
.....

9999999.Hisoka


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

That alot of Hisoka.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 23, 2008)

Is Slam Dunk about Basketball? Meh ... not my category, did anyone of you read/watch Captain Tsubasa? That?s the best football ( yeah I don?t call it soccer, biatches ) manga out there imo.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 23, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> To top this I am gonna say:
> 
> 1. Hisoka
> 2. Hisoka
> ...



 nice one


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

Haven't read Captain Tsubasa to my knowledge?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 23, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> That alot of Hisoka.



We will never have enough of his awesomeness 

@ hgfdsahjkl - Thanks


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2008)

Shonen:

1- Hiruma
2- Hisoka


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

Of course you can never have too much Hisoka either.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 23, 2008)

:





Oversoul said:


> Is Slam Dunk about Basketball? Meh ... not my category, did anyone of you read/watch Captain Tsubasa? That?s the best football ( yeah I don?t call it soccer, biatches ) manga out there imo.



read it and you wont say that
before i read it  Basketball wasnt my category 
my category was football
and believe me slam dunk is alot better than Captain Tsubasa
i watched all Captain Tsubasa anime i like Captain Tsubasa J the most


----------



## Oni (Apr 23, 2008)

My faves:

1. Killua (background, attitude and strength, the best!)
2. Hisoka (mystery, Spartan, obsessed by strength)


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2008)

@Shanks: Haven't read Ai-ren yet, I've been spending most of my time reading Eden, Black God and MxO. I'll get to it as soon as I finish those three.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

The characters I loved are Gon and Killua and Kurapica and Hisoka and Leorio and many others as well.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 23, 2008)

2 and Hisoka dont go together i wont accept that


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 23, 2008)

How would you order them though ET


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

I can't since all five of them are number one in my book.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 23, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> :
> 
> read it and you wont say that
> before i read it  Basketball wasnt my category
> ...



Yep J ftw X3
Well, if you praise it that much, I?ll give it a shot. My girlfriend is on holiday anyway, so plenty of freetime in my inventar. I?ll let you know if I like it.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

I agree and can Pitou possibly lose to Gon and Killua?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2008)

Well my older brother thinks Slam Dunk is the best shonen manga ever made, so I guess its probably good. Never read it myself.



> I agree and can Pitou possibly lose to Gon and Killua?



I don't see it happening, and looks like its just Gon v Pitou.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

I haven't read Slam Dunk either.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 23, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Well my older brother thinks Slam Dunk is the best shonen manga ever made, so I guess its probably good. Never read it myself.




Did he read/ or does he read a lot of manga? In my younger days I thought nothing could beat Dragonball as a manga, but oh well... how naive ... after I read more shonen I realized my stupidity


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 23, 2008)

hey guys X3
Man.U Vs. Barca... hmmm... i dont really care who wins i just want a good game, and with the squads they both have, that doesnt seem too unlikely. One thing i DO want to happen is i want Messi to completely outclass ronaldo today, just to deflate ronaldos headsize alittle (taking nothing away from him, hes a great player).

also, whoever mentioned slam dunk, yes, i read that back in the day (as well as captain tsubasa). tbh its awesome. im not that into basketball but i loved it. It does have that sort of charm to it, where after you read/watch it, every part of you wants to play basketball. slam dunk = awesome, but not HXH level. (or Hisoka level )


*Spoiler*: __ 



 well it seems like we dont get a chapter fully focused on knuckles fight. im sure ikaruga the octopus squid () would have gotten out of the body before it was hit.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 23, 2008)

slam dunk
characters are awesome you will love them they feel like your friends that you hang out with (you will have great fun with them)
plus the matches are great


----------



## NeBy (Apr 23, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> lol i am horny as hell



I wouldn't shout that loudly in the chan when Mattaru is around!


----------



## NeBy (Apr 23, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Meh soccer is boring



Aha...kindred spirits, I see!


----------



## NeBy (Apr 23, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I agree and can Pitou possibly lose to Gon and Killua?



Yes, if after her one arm, she breaks her other arm...and both her legs...and her neck.

After that, Killua and Gon will have a breeze.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 23, 2008)

Zaru said:


> There are spoiler pics?



Remind me to rep you a bit later on, for your gorgious sigpic of Machi. Where did you get it, if I may ask?


----------



## Gary (Apr 23, 2008)

lol neby try to not tirple post you can have mods on your back for that


----------



## Fran (Apr 23, 2008)

~ Yes, Zaru's Machi signature is made of win. Did you draw it yourself?


----------



## Oni (Apr 23, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> 2 and Hisoka dont go together i wont accept that



I like strong underdogs with determination like Sasuke, and hence Killua has got a few points on Hisoka.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 23, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> My last name does, wut about it?



Just asking  ... Scandinavian countries have names ending with son. I just remembered that fact XD ... 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> what are your favourite anime characters guys
> for me in no order except the first two
> 1 Hisoka (since i am hisoka NUMBER ONE fan)
> 2 luffy
> ...



I am not European for the record ... I am up till 2:00 AM @ my place to see the match XD



Hisoka said:


> To top this I am gonna say:
> 
> 1. Hisoka
> 2. Hisoka
> ...



Just *quoting the truth*  

btw, I think it has been a long time since 

someone 
*
walked 

the 

plank *



Edit: 

Dude, Neby - Double posters are frowned upon. Four posts in a row


----------



## fxu (Apr 23, 2008)

READ PSYREN YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

HxH is doing so bad in the ToC (table of contents, popularity poll) and has been doing bad for the past 3-4 chapters.

This week's ToC:


*Spoiler*: __ 




#22-23

Naruto (Pages Couleurs)
Bleach
One Piece
Eyeshield21
Reborn
Mago (Pages Couleurs)
Gintama
Psyren
Yûsha
Bari Haken
Mxo
Kochi
Double Arts
Neuro
Sket
To Love-ru
D.Gray-man
Hetappi Manga Kenkyûsho R
*Hunter x hunter*
Usagi
Hatsukoi
Poseidon
Jaguar


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 23, 2008)

I wont go by those ratings tbh. 

Togashi is trying things that are generally not heard of in a manga ... the whole thing will make sense when the arc finishes. 

The mind can go to great lengths when it wants to believe in something it wants to doesn't it


----------



## Slips (Apr 23, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> To top this I am gonna say:
> 
> 1. Hisoka
> 2. Hisoka
> ...



+1 You aint outdoing me


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 23, 2008)

Slips said:


> +1 You aint outdoing me



How would I everrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Gary (Apr 23, 2008)

fxu said:


> READ PSYREN YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> HxH is doing so bad in the ToC (table of contents, popularity poll) and has been doing bad for the past 3-4 chapters.
> 
> ...


i do read pyren but fix it for ya


----------



## Gary (Apr 23, 2008)

hisoke will or wont out do slips


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 23, 2008)

*looks around for something to talk*

It is 3:00AM @ my place


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 23, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> *IT IS DONEEEEEEEEEEE*
> 
> the manuscript has been submitted to the editorial office X3 X3 X3
> 
> ...


Congratulations (will rep when I can)


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 23, 2008)

Black Swan said:


> Congratulations (will rep when I can)



Wow, thanks a lot for your wishes.
I think it is a good sign for the thread if people bother to read what is going on. 

I am out of reps now so, I will rep you when i can XD.

btw, where are you jacking in from ?


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 23, 2008)

My PC at home.

Just sitting back surfing the web enjoying my spring break


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

I thought One Piece was the most popular in Japan at the moment?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 23, 2008)

well, OP has definitely sold the most number of volumes among the three leading titles ....

thats as far as I know.


----------



## Fran (Apr 23, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> *looks around for something to talk*
> 
> It is 3:00AM @ my place



 Glad you got your assignment completed. You free like a bird till summer then Shmanks?

Favourite Character List;

1 Potclean/Hisoka/Tompa/Hisoka/Hisoka  Hisoka 
2 *Kastro*/Nobunaga
3 Knuckle/Shoot
4 Bisuke []
5 Gon/Killua


Kastro: This man is seriously underrated. Even though he's a complete nen noob [lol, wtf? using emission as a reinforcement? noob!] he's so badass.

That Tiger nen ability of his frikkin owns, but it's a shame he didn't turn Hisoka on enough. Ripe fruit is ripe fruit


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

I consider One Piece one of the few in the same league as HunterxHunter.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 23, 2008)

For me nothing comes as close as Hunter x Hunter XD maybe Deadman Wonderland


----------



## NeBy (Apr 23, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I can't since all five of them are number one in my book.



Ok, and now you all guess what this top 5 is about  :

1. Pitou
2. Kalluto
3. Kurapica
4. Illumi
5. ermm...zaza?

I even thought about Killua as being higher in the list than Gon, in this case.

So...you probably all guessed it, right?


----------



## NeBy (Apr 23, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> lol neby try to not tirple post you can have mods on your back for that



I can't help it! It's because you guys are slowpokes for posting!


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

Girl-boys? Also Zazan was a women I think?


----------



## NeBy (Apr 23, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Just asking  ... Scandinavian countries have names ending with son. I just remembered that fact XD ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it's not like it's on purpose. I guess it was slow going at that time, and other posters didn't post much. I'm just reading the posts I missed one by one, and I respond to one with quote, and then a page further there's another post I want to respond to, etc. I don't know how to solve it; I can't readily go back and forth copying&pasting, can I? The  posts I responded to are often spread on several pages...

Or is there an obvious way to group them all?

Edit: can one use the 'multi-quote' button for it?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

It still too many at once though.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 23, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I can't help it! It's because you guys are slowpokes for posting!



I think its better if you could slow down abit please and if there is something that you want to add to your post you can always use edit, thats what it is for =)


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

Which is why the edit button is cool to used.


----------



## Slips (Apr 23, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Which is why the edit button is cool to used.



Your like an echo :S


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 23, 2008)

shanks has finished his assignment? congrats shanks, well done 

so its favourite characters? mine:

0. tompa 
1. killua 
2. hisoka 
3. Silva ()
4. knuckle ()
5. hanzou ()


----------



## Fran (Apr 23, 2008)

Ahhhh  alia...Hanzou is awesome too.

I remember when he was perving on Menchi the examiner in the anime.
Twas great ^^

@Emperor Time: Dude slow down on the posting...You don't have to post every one-line thought that crosses your mind!


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

Sorry for being a echo and what makes Tompa great anyway?


----------



## NeBy (Apr 23, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I think its better if you could slow down abit please and if there is something that you want to add to your post you can always use edit, thats what it is for =)



Editting isn't really the problem; I already use that. But it's finding the quotes back that is hard.

I mean, it goes like this: when I return from work, I look at the posts I missed. I see one I want to respond to; often it needs to be quoted, otherwise, no-one will know what I'm answering or responding to. Then I read further, next page, another post I want tor respond to; the same thing. Few posts or pages further, another one.

Actually, in a whole day, it can be, like, 7-10 pages, each with 10 posts or so? (The 'slowpokes' was ironic...) So 4 respondings are actually not that much, compared to the 94 others I didn't respond to... 

I agree it's a bit annoying when you all see them at once, one after the other (I guess I'm a fast reader). But it's just because I'm recaping the whole past day, and the posts I answer to are often dispersed on that day, which makes it difficult to just copy n paste everything in one post. I'm not postwhoring or trying to annoy people...


----------



## Slips (Apr 23, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Editting isn't really the problem; I already use that. But it's finding the quotes back that is hard.
> 
> I mean, it goes like this: when I return from work, I look at the posts I missed. I see one I want to respond to; often it needs to be quoted, otherwise, no-one will know what I'm answering or responding to. Then I read further, next page, another post I want tor respond to; the same thing. Few posts or pages further, another one.
> 
> ...



Then use multi quote

as seen below I have quoted some posts from the first page and this page.

You can quote from as many pages as you want and have them in one post 



damnpassword said:


> I really lik this anime can somebody tell me where can I get the manga volumes 17 tru 20?





Uchiha^Sasuke said:


> They're probably gonna find Ging this arc and that's why I think we won't happen to see Kurapica anymore  My hopes rely on Kuroro vs Hisoka fight though.





AnimeSource said:


> I don't think that that would end the series. that's because The nen removal user or something like that would cure Kuroro. and that will become the new arc after this arc..If you ask me..





raphous said:


> I think Kuroro is going to be veryyyy pissed off, if he gets cured. Because, if you're a nen user, I think having your nen taken away from you sounds a bit difficult.





'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> well, OP has definitely sold the most number of volumes among the three leading titles ....
> 
> thats as far as I know.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

Well maybe you should quit work and spend everyday at all times on this thread?


----------



## NeBy (Apr 23, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Girl-boys? Also Zazan was a women I think?



 Bishous indeed!

A list of the most Bishou-like characters. It's a little bit more objective than just what you like.

I think there is little doubt that Pitou outclasses everyone else, because one still isn't sure if she's female or not, even if it's said in the guidebook.

Even Killua has a slight Bishou look, but he's far more obviously a boy than, say, Kurapica. From the start, I never doubted Killua was a boy,  I doubted about Kurapica, and I never doubted Pitou was female.  

Though they are also main characters, I think Gon and Leorio are pretty much at the lower end of the Bishou-scale. You can't mistake them for anything else than male.

I'm not sure who should be lowest...Tompa?

Now that I think about it: perhaps Ubogin. He was SO obviously male, there wasn't a shred of bishou about him, in looks or in attitude. (though he did kiss a guy :amazed  ).


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 23, 2008)

As Slips said, use multi quote or do some typing like i do

I just copy all the posts and then put [ quote ] round them manualy


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

But he didn't kiss a guy?


----------



## NeBy (Apr 23, 2008)

Slips said:


> Then use multi quote
> 
> as seen below I have quoted some posts from the first page and this page.
> 
> You can quote from as many pages as you want and have them in one post



Cool, that was what I asked in an edit in one of my former posts...I'll give it a try.

(Well, I actually already did, once, but there didn't seem to be happening much... I'll use this post as sandbox)

Edit: I just tried it again, but there's no box that appears to answer in, like with regular 'quote'?


----------



## Slips (Apr 23, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Cool, that was what I asked in an edit in one of my former posts...I'll give it a try.
> 
> (Well, I actually already did, once, but there didn't seem to be happening much... I'll use this post as sandbox)
> 
> Edit: I just tried it again, but there's no box that appears to answer in, like with regular 'quote'?



Right tutorial time

1) Hit the multi quote button once for every quote
2) When you get to the last post just hit the normal quote button
3) Post as normal

you can go to another page it will remember hell you can even quote posts from other threads


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2008)

Apparently this weeks SJ is a double Issue so no Manga's next week

As for Psyren, it was good for the first 10 chapters but not really liking it at the moment.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 23, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Well maybe you should quit work and spend everyday at all times on this thread?



And you'll pay for my internetconnection?! 

You're so sweet!!


----------



## NeBy (Apr 23, 2008)

Slips said:


> Right tutorial time
> 
> 1) Hit the multi quote button once for every quote
> 2) When you get to the last post just hit the normal quote button
> ...



OK, thanks!

Seemed to have worked with my last (above)post, even though I didn't mean to use it there. 

Ermm..ok..I guess I'll paste n copy another quote here, otherwise, I'm triplequoting again...



Emperor Time said:


> But he didn't kiss a guy?



He did! (well, in the anime, anyway)

I guess he's gay!

j/k 

He didn't want to pay with money, so he payed with his kiss...'t was rather funny, actually. I think it was...shalnark (?) he kissed?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 23, 2008)

and we still have double post :rofl


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

NeBy said:


> And you'll pay for my internetconnection?!
> 
> You're so sweet!!



I wish but I am only going to school at the moment (college) and I never knew that Leorio kissed Shalnark before. :amazed


----------



## NeBy (Apr 23, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> and we still have double post :rofl



Well, I'm doing my best! It was almost a triple-quote! But I'm getting the hang of it, now.

This 'multiquote' will indeed help a lot!



Emperor Time said:


> I wish but I am only going to school at the moment (college) and I never knew that Leorio kissed Shalnark before. :amazed




Leorio?  Who was talking about him? I said: Ubogin.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

I know it just that Leorio always has the love bug if you know what I mean.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 23, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I know it just that Leorio always has the love bug if you know what I mean.



So, anyway, what's your (and everyone elses) top 5 and lowest 5 characters on the bishou-scale?

Edit: about zazan; she was even more feminin looking than pitou (she had brests, for f- sake!)..but I once read a discussion about it, and it was said that all the queens offspring was male.

So I'm not sure what to think of it...


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

Where did they said that all the queens offsprings were male at?


----------



## Gary (Apr 23, 2008)

i dont think they did .


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 23, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> For me nothing comes as close as Hunter x Hunter XD maybe Deadman Wonderland



You should be banned from HXH threads for saying something that stupid. I mean for fucks sakes that is the most over hyped medicore (I should just say shitty) SEININ THAT SHOULD BE A FUCKING SHOUNEN AND WOULD BE MADE OF MORE FAIL THEN A SHOUJO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 23, 2008)

okey okey 

Dead Man Wonder Land is the shittiest Manga ever found on earth and no one ever dare to compare it with HxH

is that better?

:rofl


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2008)

Don't listen to Wuzzman, he has some sort of vendetta against DWL.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 23, 2008)

Well I like to see people happy =) hope he my liked my second post =)


----------



## Fran (Apr 23, 2008)

@Zazan: A horrible mistake. She wanted to become QUEEN. But I think she was in the end, male....
*shudders*
It's one thing when it's a loli/shota looking girlish, but when it's a full grownman 



NeBy said:


> Well, I'm doing my best! It was almost a triple-quote! But I'm getting the hang of it, now.
> 
> This 'multiquote' will indeed help a lot!
> 
> ...



LOOOOOOOOL!
When Ubogin kissed Shalnark. I loved that moment.

"I don't have any money or anything valuable, so TAKE MY LOOOOOOOVE "


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 23, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Don't listen to Wuzzman, he has some sort of vendetta against DWL.



psyren shit too...


----------



## Vasqy..? (Apr 23, 2008)

Im still wondering what was the point of the minor ants joining Hon and comp., whats their part in the mission?


----------



## Starwing (Apr 23, 2008)

Whoot, so much happened while I ehem *studied*...

Thanks for the spoilers and pics!  *prays for the octopus*  Hm... I happen to like octopi more than squids.  Squids are boring unless they're giant.


Hm... I read all of Slam Dunk and never got into it.  Or Eyeshield, *hates football.*  Same with DWL and Psy.  Strange.

Now Gantz was kickass.  


For the ants, if they can't reproduce, they might as well be all male.  Only one that reproduces is the Queen.  (unlike real ants, I guess).  Zazan was just trans-gender, a woman in every way except ant plumbing.

My bishi-list (Since bishounen just means beautiful men/boys, not necessarily girly ones... XP)
1. Kuroro
2. Kurapika
3. Shalnark
4. Feitan
5. Pufu (shuddap, I have a thing for men with violins)

Note, Hisoka's hot, not beautiful.

Bottom:
5. Injyuu
4. Injyuu
3. Injyuu
2. Injyuu
1. Injyuu
I mean, I like worms and leeches when they're not actually human.  *gags*

Favorite characters:
1. Kurapika
2. Kuroro
3. Killua
4. Gon
5. Senritsu (so shoot me)


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 23, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> You should be banned from HXH threads for saying something that stupid. I mean for fucks sakes that is the most over hyped medicore (I should just say shitty) SEININ THAT SHOULD BE A FUCKING SHOUNEN AND WOULD BE MADE OF MORE FAIL THEN A SHOUJO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 23, 2008)

Deadman Wonderland is a great read, the premise is absurd and depressing at the same time.

A great shounen manhawa that comes close to being as good as hxh is *Ares*. The only downside is that chapters dont get released quickly.

And a great seinen manga that most people dont know about is *Holyland, *its about a regular guy who gets bullied to the point where he gets mad as hell and cant take it anymore. He learns to box and becomes a gang hunter.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 23, 2008)

Deadman Wonderland a great read? This is the uber excellent plot that is being compared to HXH, a pussy ass kid with no real future anyway watches his whole class get mascred by ever so original mystery guy, said mystery guy gives little boy uber mysterious powers, promptly the police rains in and arrest the boy for slaughter his classmates (should I even get started how stupid that is?). You suffer through several chapters watching this boy emo his way through his life sentence, in a prison that isn't really a prison but an amusement park for other uber powerful "deadman" to engage in meaningless combat for a freedom that we all know doesn't exist. Of course there is the generic conspiracy behind the "wonderland", which is really a testing facility to develop more deadmen for no particular reason but for the lolz. Oh yeah you are suppose to read  this with a straight face, the author really does think he is making something epic... So lets go down the check list of what makes this manga fail

Emo pussy as main character: check

Stupid side characters and villians that aren't even interesting and even worse then the traditional cliches: check check (lady obsessed with coming comes to mind)

Generic shounen fights used as subastitutes for character development(that aren't even made well.....): check 

No real point to the plot of the manga besides watching emo-pussy grow some balls : check



Ares close to HXH? You don't even need to pay attention to the plot to read that manga, uber super soldier who happens to be below the age of 20 kills all end of manga.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 23, 2008)

^Why is that whinny emo still crying in here?


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 23, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> ^Why is that whinny emo still crying in here?



reading a manga about a emo makes you an emo little kid...


----------



## Gary (Apr 23, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> ^Why is that whinny emo still crying in here?



hm is he trying to be  a ass ?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 whoa who blows up this chapter? is that mr octopus?!?! please say no he kicks ass


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I am pretty sure that he got out of Flutter's corpse in time.


 Also I wonder how the little girl will be important to this story?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 24, 2008)

@Wuzzman ... it is a personal preference so let it go. 

There absolutely no need to disparage Deadman wonderland in this thread.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 24, 2008)

wow emperor time got the #11,111 post lucky mfer


*Spoiler*: __ 



 that explains why we saw his real face later gotcha


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 24, 2008)

^11.1K posts already ... dammit this thread is like an uncontrollable juggernaut


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 24, 2008)

Sigh.. Theres so much junk to sift through in this thread I can't find the spoilers 

Why all the hate people?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 24, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Deadman Wonderland a great read? This is the uber excellent plot that is being compared to HXH, a pussy ass kid with no real future anyway watches his whole class get mascred by ever so original mystery guy, said mystery guy gives little boy uber mysterious powers, promptly the police rains in and arrest the boy for slaughter his classmates (should I even get started how stupid that is?). You suffer through several chapters watching this boy emo his way through his life sentence, in a prison that isn't really a prison but an amusement park for other uber powerful "deadman" to engage in meaningless combat for a freedom that we all know doesn't exist. Of course there is the generic conspiracy behind the "wonderland", which is really a testing facility to develop more deadmen for no particular reason but for the lolz. Oh yeah you are suppose to read  this with a straight face, the author really does think he is making something epic... So lets go down the check list of what makes this manga fail
> 
> Emo pussy as main character: check
> 
> ...



I am sorry if I said it wrong but I wasnt comparing it to HxH I said no manga has come close to HxH for me and I ment as in how much I like the manga not how much the manga is like HxH, hell no DWL is no way like HxH at all its totally a different thing, at the moment my interests are high on it thats all I ment.

You might like a comedy and a horror film the same amount at the same time, it dont mean they are at the same league 

And other people have opinions you know that sometimes they can be different to yours 

@ Di@BoLik - just check in my siggi =)


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 24, 2008)

its weird we have many pics but no script or even descriptions


----------



## Oni (Apr 24, 2008)

Say, I don't really know if it has been mentioned, but the whole 'is it a male or female ant' matter, shouldn't there be a reproductive system showing with female ants? I mean, they're Chimera and many once human appearently (still find it confusing) so when someone looks female, that doesn't necessarily make it so.

In fact, among the ants there must be at least a good number of hermafrodites if you ask me.



Di@BoLik said:


> Sigh.. Theres so much junk to sift through in this thread I can't find the spoilers
> 
> Why all the hate people?



Boredom


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 24, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I am sorry if I said it wrong but I wasnt comparing it to HxH I said no manga has come close to HxH for me and I ment as in how much I like the manga not how much the manga is like HxH, hell no DWL is no way like HxH at all its totally a different thing, at the moment my interests are high on it thats all I ment.
> 
> You might like a comedy and a horror film the same amount at the same time, it dont mean they are at the same league
> 
> ...



Thx  I've disabled sigs.. way too much crap in most of them..


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 24, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> reading a manga about a emo makes you an emo little kid...


That's the dumbest shit i've ever heard.... 
How old are you? 7?


----------



## Vyse (Apr 24, 2008)

Ikarugo is sooo cute...  I love him and Killuas scene with him was one of the best in the entire arc imo


----------



## Fran (Apr 24, 2008)

lol wuzzman. horses for courses.

Ikarugo


----------



## Vyse (Apr 24, 2008)

11100 posts huh? I really think we shouldn´t spam that much in this thread, it might get closed. ( I look at you Emperor Time , you joined after me and have almost 1000 posts more than me and your posts are kind of  ish, slow down and put more thoughts into your posts, I beg you... )


----------



## Starwing (Apr 24, 2008)

Hm... I actually kind of agree with Wuzz (though really, the rant shouldn't be here).  DMW for me: Good story-teller, mediocre story, near-non-existent character development.

EDIT: I do have positive things to say about DMW, actually.  The mangake really knows how to make protagonists suffer and box him in/drive him into a corner, which is quite important in a story.  "Throw rocks at the drowning man" rule and all.  That's something I admire and few authors do well.

Premise was a little gimmicky, like Battle Royale... didn't like that one.  <3 Bokurano, Gantz, King of Thorns, Dragon Head... I do love my survival manga.  XD /edit


I love Ikarugo... and did someone ask why ants are doing on the team?  Because they're part of the team, that's why.  Ikarugo and Meleoron are just as important as Morau and Knuckles and Shoot and even Netero to the success of this mission, I think.  They're not side characters in that sense.

Togashi does well there, to bring previously minor characters and make them part of the plot.  Without Zapaillu (sp?) for example, Gon wouldn't have gotten his license back.  Without Senritsu, they couldn't have tracked the spiders.  Without Bisuke or Goreinu or that jumping guy... Zetsuguru or something, Gon/Killua wouldn't have survived GI.  So really... same thing here.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 24, 2008)

well i havent read either DMW or Ares but i do happen do read full metal alchemist and I'd recommend it to anyone- its awesome.

 as for ikarugo, he will obviously have gotten out of flutters body in time but im not sure how he stands any chance in defeating barou.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 24, 2008)

@ Starwing: Agreed to 

You generally don't loose respect for those characters even after the arc is done. 
It is just the main characters that Togashi discards  &  

But Biskue is still an integral part of the current HxH case .

Edit: 

Almost everyone has read Full Metal Alchemist by now Uchiha-alia X3


----------



## Starwing (Apr 24, 2008)

I would recommend DMW and Ares, uchiha-alia.  They don't appeal to everyone though.  Both are a bit gratuitous, but still enjoyable.

Nothing compares to HxH for me.  Only thing that comes close is Houshin Engi (manga, *hates the anime*), but they're really different stories.  

Everyone's said it before... HxH is honestly the only manga I've read with the whole package; complex characters, intricate plot, engaging fights, well-thought-out systems, detailed world-building, magnificent pov, angst and humor and absolutely everything.  Of course, it's not the best at everything, but heck, it's got it all.


AND, I think the Genei Ryodan are the absolute best group of antagonists I've ever read in anything (manga or literature), no joke.  They're just really well balanced, believable, complex, NOT misunderstood (dislikes those), and most importantly, very human.

Can't think of any antagonist that comes remotely close.


----------



## Fran (Apr 24, 2008)

Starwing said:


> I would recommend DMW and Ares, uchiha-alia.  They don't appeal to everyone though.  Both are a bit gratuitous, but still enjoyable.
> 
> Nothing compares to HxH for me.  Only thing that comes close is Houshin Engi (manga, *hates the anime*), but they're really different stories.
> 
> ...



True that. HxH for me is head and shoulder above just about every anime/manga out there.
The only things that come close are Higurashi [], Hellsing [] and Elfen Lied.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree ... HxH is a class apart ..... but I do recommend One Piece to those who haven't already read it. 

It is a whole different ballgame when compared to HxH but you will end up liking them just the same. 

Hisoka - Retract your statements which say that nothing ever comes close to HxH for you . 

OP = HxH = epic awesome win in my book.

Edit: 

Hey there Mattaru  

Get your ass to reading One Piece dammit ... you are missing some epic awesomeness I tell you ... OP will always richly reward you for your loyalty.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2008)

> Almost everyone has read Full Metal Alchemist by now Uchiha-alia



I never read past chapter 6, I should get back to it


----------



## Gary (Apr 24, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I never read past chapter 6, I should get back to it



lol i never got past chaptrd 8


----------



## NeBy (Apr 24, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I never read past chapter 6, I should get back to it



That sigpic you have is from what serie, exactly?

Is it hentai, or just a bit ecchi?

Or just 'fanservice'? 

Nomatter how many anime I've seen, there always seem an endless amount I've never even heard about or seen before...

Btw, I'm watching Code Geass (saison 2) too for the moment; it's not bad. The drawing style doesn't have me completely convinced (though Lelouch's 'brother' is pretty bishou), but there is some tactical thinking going on there, and subplots and intrigues, so...for a mecha-anime it's not bad at all. I'm actually looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## Oni (Apr 24, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Btw, I'm watching Code Geass (saison 2) too for the moment; it's not bad. The drawing style doesn't have me completely convinced (though Lelouch's 'brother' is pretty bishou), but there is some tactical thinking going on there, and subplots and intrigues, so...for a mecha-anime it's not bad at all. I'm actually looking forward to the next chapter.



'Saison'? Ah vous parlez le fran?ais alors? Vous ?tes fran?ais? I like Code Geass alot, especially because of the political theme.

Currently I'm also keeping myself busy with some Shoujo, just finished Ouran High School Host Club, very nice!


----------



## Slips (Apr 24, 2008)

I've only got Soul eater on at the moment

I also re-picked up D gray man after dropping it around ep 30

@Neby you should watch TTGL if you watching CG


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 24, 2008)

NeBy said:


> That sigpic you have is from what serie, exactly?
> 
> Is it hentai, or just a bit ecchi?
> 
> Or just 'fanservice'?


It's *Shuffle*.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 24, 2008)

code geass isnt bad at all and im also watching it right now, I love tactical approaches aswell as political themes.

also, those of you who havent read all of FMA, get on to it now ! One piece is also quite a good manga that i would recommend but now with nearly 500 chapters... its gonna take you awhile if you dont have too much spare time.. oh and another is soul eater.

  Hunter X Hunter is my favourite for many reasons. First and foremost: story. Looking at the plot for HXH, so much could have gone so wrong. Togashi made a great decision by making Gon NOT constantly run after Gin as he could have made him do. Many intersting characters have been introduced to us. Every character has enough depth and I love how togashi gives us glimpses of awesomness from characters that have yet to take centre stage, and how he involves alot in an arc while there is still a main focus.

  Second of all, and perhaps most importantly for me: the fighting system. I am simply in love with the nen system. Ren, Ten, Gyou, Ken, Kou, Koubouryoku and En. Hatsu and character classes (reinforcement, transformation...). Its just such an in-depth and complete fighting system. In a fight where experience plays such a part yet there is no certainty. Where tactical uses of techniques can steer things into your favour in seconds. And just the raw awesomeness.

  Theres so much else I could talk about when refering to HXH's awesomness...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Killua  
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Hisoka  
*Spoiler*: __ 



 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 HXH rocks 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 lol spoilerz 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Starwing (Apr 24, 2008)

@NeBY, 
I watched Code Geass right after Gundam Seed, so I was so sick of the same things I didn't finish.  I still have the series somewhere in my anime pile.  Does the tactics get better?  During the first half of the first season, it just seemed like Lelouch is supposed to be so much smarter than he is.  Regular mortals can't write convincing tactical geniuses, after all.  The mind play wasn't as convincing as Death Note.  Hm... it was similar to Utawarerumono, I sort of enjoyed that, cute art.


Same here about the unending mangas/animes, especially when I read a lot of shojos as well.  Though I think I've made a considerable dent in more recent shounen/seinen.  I still have to crack old school stuff.  And they just keep producing the stuff, I haven't touched any new anime that came out this year at all.


@Oni, ooh!  What other shojos?


... we're so off topic...

HxH hurrah!

I've been wondering whether HxH had any plot holes.  I couldn't think of any except a few puzzling parts, which don't really count.

Like... Did the Spiders steal from Greed Island after all?  Or did they just give up, which would be strange.  Or were they called back by Shooting Star City?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2008)

As Klown already said, its from an Anime/pc game called Shuffle, its a silly anime so I never got passed the first few eps.

And Shojo are manga/anime aimed at young teen girls, all the romance animes, and girls with magical powers fit in to this category.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 24, 2008)

Plotholes in HxH? I can?t think of any ...
Maybe that killua knew of his Gramps?Dragon Dive ... he couldn?t have known it right? Since he didn?t know Nen at all when he lived at home 
I?m probably wrong anyway


----------



## Starwing (Apr 24, 2008)

Ah, I know!

How does Kalluto know nen and Killua doesn't even know it exists?  He's 10 and freakily strong, which doesn't sit right with me.

I think Oversoul's is better though.


@Crimson, nah, I meant what other shojos does Oni watch.  I'm a moderate shojo watcher too.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 24, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> As Klown already said, its from an Anime/pc game called Shuffle, its a silly anime so I never got passed the first few eps.


Visual Novel > Anime, atleast in the VN you get to give 'em some dick


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> wow emperor time got the #11,111 post lucky mfer
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks for liking that I go post #11,111 when I didn't even realize that I got it since I was sleepy at the time. And Oversoul I loved to post which is why I have so many posts already. Also does that little girl chimera ant have any nen abilities or is she like a normal girl instead?


----------



## Vyse (Apr 24, 2008)

Starwing said:


> How does Kalluto know nen and Killua doesn't even know it exists?  He's 10 and freakily strong, which doesn't sit right with me.



There?s , obviously, much more behing Kalluto. I wouldn?t consider it a plot hole since it will most definitely be explained later on. My guess is that Killua?s cyborg mom was so pissed that he left, that she tought her little son the basics of Nen in order to bring him back. But that little fella is such a genius that he developed his own Hatsu in a very short time.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

It seems that the only strong evil chimera ants that are left for sure is Mereum and Pitou and Pufu and Yupi and Brouda and Werefin and possibly Jairo too and did I missed any of them or not?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2008)

I think the fact that they're an Assasin family probably explains why Kalluto is so tough. and learnt about nen so early.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

Not just any Assasin family but the best and greatest Assasin family in the whole world that is.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 24, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I think the fact that they're an Assasin family probably explains why Kalluto is so tough. and learnt about nen so early.



Killua would?ve learned it so early as well, I don?t think that just because of the fact they?re an assissin family kalluo learned it that early.

The fat one ( Miluki? ) doesn?t have a clue about Nen to the best of my remembrance and he?s obviously much older than Kalluto.

Illumi knows it, he?s just that badass, but it?s unknown where he learned it ( probably from Hisoka-sama himself )

The unknown brother remains a mystery.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't think the fat one has ever successfully killed anybody yet to my knowledge and if I am wrong can you tell me it was mention that he killed before since all I know is that he torture Killua and made small flying bombs that were not strong enough to kill anybody to my knowledge.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 24, 2008)

The fat one from the Killua household is hopeless  

he probably cannot learn about Nen unless he gets his ass back in shape  

The other plot hole I can think of is that almost everyone we comes across has learnt Nen like Gon and Killua .... 

they were shown to be special and now we only come across people who must have learnt Nen that way.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree that the fat one is really hopeless and makes me think his dad is not really Silva either since he so weak and all.


----------



## Fran (Apr 24, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> The fat one from the Killua household is hopeless
> 
> he probably cannot learn about Nen unless he gets his ass back in shape
> 
> ...



Milluki the Otaku OWNS. Come on, he has a sailor moon life-size doll.
That's not really a plot hole though. A lot of the people we meet who have learnt nen are probably hunters themselves. The ordinary ones must have learnt nen some other way. ~.~


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

I guess that makes Milluki cool but how come his whole family is strong whereas he is fat and just stays in his room using his computer all day pretty much.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 24, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I guess that makes Milluki cool but how come his whole family is strong whereas he is fat and just stays in his room using his computer all day pretty much.



You ask  questions 

You should go and ask Togashi that.

who knows maybe too many McDonalds


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

I never knew they had McDonalds in that world before? :amazed


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 24, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I never knew they had McDonalds in that world before? :amazed



And we have yet another classic one liner 

Yes they do I asked togashi myself


----------



## Oni (Apr 24, 2008)

He's bigboned 

And let's not forget about Shouji


----------



## NeBy (Apr 24, 2008)

Ermmm...I had this discussion in the nexgear forum, but I think it's interesting enough to paste it here (and I didn't feel like retyping my whole answer). I was wondering how you guys feel about it?



> well the problem is:
> 
> -we have not seen most of the ryodan's members abilities & strength  h34r:
> -we have not seen most of the ants abilities & strength. h34r:
> ...



Agreed. (Well, for the most part)

Kuroro has a high probability of being above Morau and Novu's strength. As for Netero not being at hisoka's level; that's uncertain. After all, he WAS the top 1, even if it was 50 years ago (but nen keeps him pretty fit). Furthermore, he didn't have all that much trouble against Pitou. And, if I recall correctly, Morau did say Netero was being modest when he said he was about their level now; he was, in fact, still much stronger than them. It would depend on how strong Hisoka is against Kuroro; if he can't win against him, I doubt he could beat the hxh president.



> ryodan's level? we don't know a thing about it, except they are feared by everybody in the world & they are top nen users. the fights we saw them in? Ubo destroyed the shadow beasts then got tricked by kurapika, but we all know the fight's not fair & the mouse kills the lion. Gon & killua can't even touch them unless it's suddenly dark. Kuroro can take on 2 zoldick at the same time.



Ermmm...well, let's be fair, here: he was LOSING that battle. So he really *can't* take on 2 zaoldecks at the same time... Considering what Zeno said against Kuroro  (though he might have used some irony), one could say he is about the level of a zaoldeck, or he will be, if he gains/steals 4-5 other hatsu's (see the genei ryodan arc, where they spoke to eachother).



> Ants level? Hey what do we know about them? Nefel's grand victory is against Kaito, but kaito's level is unknown. we only know he's far above gon & killua, but EVERYBODY in this story seems to be above them. I personnaly doubt that kaito is stronger than feitan or phinks, & i can assume that he's weaker than the zoldiks or hisoka. Netero? he was the strongest when he was young, but time has passed & while he's 100+ now, young guys have appeared, maybe stronger than him in his best days (Jin, Kuroro, hisoka...)Morau &Novu? they're max at biske's level, wich is for me under the ryodan's level.



All by all, I find your analysis quite logical, and probably not far from the truth. Netero is rather difficult to pin down, though, because we don't know how much age has affected him. We know he's still stronger than Morau and Novu...but by how much? We can also assume, from what Netero told us, he's not really the nr.1 anymore...but I bet he's still in the top 10 though.



> this is my opinion. someone said that maybe royal guards purpose is to be eaten by the king. well i think they're gonna be crushed by netero or somebody else in some way. If the king is this arc's "final boss", then i don't think only one guy is going to fight them all. if it's the case, he will defeat them easily then take on the king. if not, then different nen users have the skills to kill them.



True.

Comming back at the 'ryodan are not that strong'-theme some have claimed; I think the fault there is, that it is presumed all the genei ryodan members (exept kuroro) are about the same strentgh. I think that is false, however. Nobunanga described himself as being in the middle, strength wise (I'm not going into battle-experience, etc., where the ryodan also clearly have an advantage above ants). But as we can see in the ant-arc (the chapters with the genei), even though they are all pretty strong and top-notch nen-users, some members are clearly stronger than others, even viewed among themselves. Clearest example is their newest bishi-member: nobody will seriously claim she/he is at the same level. Thus, I think the level between the strongest member (aside kuroro) - which is probably Feitan - and the weakest (even aside killua's bishou-bro), is pretty big.

I doubt they are really on par with a royal guard one-to-one...but the two strongest members could probably take on the weakest royal guard (pufu?). Add battle experience and strategic planning in the mix, and their chances aren't that bad.

As for the king...well, we really don't know untill he fights Netero. I just hope Togashi remains the genius he is, and doesn't start uberpowering the king in the absurd. We don't need another DBZ- Cell...


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for liking my classic one liner and will Milluki ever assinated anybody since he is a part of the greatest Assasin family ever. Also how come there was a chimera ant born after Meruem?


----------



## NeBy (Apr 24, 2008)

Oni said:


> 'Saison'? Ah vous parlez le fran?ais alors? Vous ?tes fran?ais? I like Code Geass alot, especially because of the political theme.
> 
> Currently I'm also keeping myself busy with some Shoujo, just finished Ouran High School Host Club, very nice!



season, then.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

What language is that again?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 24, 2008)

Let me go straight to the point ... 

These are a few things i feel are being hyped up sometimes when we discuss HxH 

1. Hisoka also is on the same learning curve as Gon and Killua. He is awesome, but I am not prepared to put him among the top 10. He is only in his twenties and it will take him a lot more time to get to the top 5 level. Gaining complete mastery over nen is not that easy you guys. 
There are certain things from other mangas that subliminally are effecting some of these remarks. 

2. By the above reasoning, Kuroro is also not at the same level. He is strong, but he is not top 10 material yet. Hisoka picked him because of the age group ... both Hisoka and Kuroro have the same ages so Hisoka will obviously be interested in matching his strength with him.

3. Any one saying that Netero is not the strongest nen user (prior to the chimera ant arc) should stop debating about HxH because frankly speaking, he is not good enough to understand Togashi 

Edit: 

I am not too sure about the Injyuu too ... they were hired lackeys who could use nen, and they got owned by GR.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree completely and is Emperor Time stronger or is Skill Hunter stronger instead?


----------



## Fran (Apr 24, 2008)

ET



> I am not too sure about the Injyuu too ... they were hired lackeys who could use nen, and they got owned by GR.



The Injyuu must have been pretty powerful judging from certain abilities we've seen.
The 3 that fought against Ubogin were evidently strong when combined. If it was someone else, the only change they could have got from escaping the trio's attack...
-Is to get a pre-emptive strike and knock out the wolf.
-Flying capabilities to avoid the worm.
The problem with the needle guy can be solved easily by using your other hand 

And Agreed. Hisoka and Kuroro are not immensely powerful as some have pictured them to be.

EG: Look at Razor. His immense power required the combination of Hisoka, Gon and Killua.
Although Kuroro can fight at an exceptional level, there are definetely more powerful combatants - even maybe within the Ryodan itself.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 24, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I agree completely and is Emperor Time stronger or is Skill Hunter stronger instead?



 

Dude, it sometimes is disappointing if i get such a reply to a post that is intended to provoke a thoughtful discussion.


----------



## deathgod (Apr 24, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Let me go straight to the point ...
> 
> These are a few things i feel are being hyped up sometimes when we discuss HxH
> 
> ...




I was just about to make this point myself. Hisoka's strong, but to say he's stronger than Netero, is just ridiculous. Hisoka's greatest asset is his mastery over his own Nen abilities. That's what gives makes him such a great fighter. Netero is in a league of his own, which I believe will be shown when he fights the King.


----------



## Gary (Apr 24, 2008)

lol what are we talking about


----------



## Fran (Apr 24, 2008)

> Hisoka's strong, but to say he's stronger than Netero



:rofl lol, who said that? that's ridicolous. Although Hisoka did indirectly challenge him during the third hunter exam :rofl

Netero is powerful, no doubt. Look at when he knocks Pitou away. Even Killua's grandfather's grandfather fought him. And we all know that bald midget is stron


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 24, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> The Injyuu must have been pretty powerful judging from certain abilities we've seen.
> The 3 that fought against Ubogin were evidently strong when combined. If it was someone else, the only change they could have got from escaping the trio's attack...
> -Is to get a pre-emptive strike and knock out the wolf.
> -Flying capabilities to avoid the worm.
> ...



Mattaru to the rescue  
How's your personal potclean ?? 

Nice example picking up Razor ... that fits in exactly with what i want to say next ...

The reason the word strongest is used is because it is absolute. Ubo haxed his reinforcement abilities but he got pwned by a noob filled with an intelligent fighting strategy driven by the fuel of his vengeance. 

The strongest Reinforcement user would not have fallen to Kurapica, even with that advantage ... Ubo maxed his Reinforcement abilities but the journey of becoming the strongest Nen user doesnt end there ... he must compliment his Reinforcement and add other weapons to his arsenal to make his fighting technique complete 

anyone who is gonna argue that Hisoka's and Kuroro's fighting technique is complete is just kidding themselves. It will take a long time to master such a fighting strategy and that is why i don't believe Hisoka and Kuroro are among the top Nen users. 

As Bender (From the series futurama) might say, those fanboys who maintain otherwise can just kiss my shiny metal ass.


----------



## Oni (Apr 24, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Let me go straight to the point ...
> 
> These are a few things i feel are being hyped up sometimes when we discuss HxH
> 
> ...



Hisoka is an illusionist. He'll never show his true strength unless needed to. That's why people fear him, he's a mystery.



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> 2. By the above reasoning, Kuroro is also not at the same level. He is strong, but he is not top 10 material yet. Hisoka picked him because of the age group ... both Hisoka and Kuroro have the same ages so Hisoka will obviously be interested in matching his strength with him.



Where do you get that 'Top X' from? Anyway, Kuroro can posess any ability he wants to. That makes his learning curve something entirely different. Also, his warrior ethos is incredible (at first I thought he was reading the Bhagavad Gita because of what he was saying  ) which makes his willpower far stronger than anyone else.

Stop looking at things in a linear fashion 



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> 3. Any one saying that Netero is not the strongest nen user (prior to the chimera ant arc) should stop debating about HxH because frankly speaking, he is not good enough to understand Togashi
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I am not too sure about the Injyuu too ... they were hired lackeys who could use nen, and they got owned by GR.



We can't know about Netero. When I first saw Gin flying on them dragons, I was like "Crap! WTF!" so since that moment I've always given Gin the benefit of doubt, even over Netero. There's no reason for nor indication of Togashi wanting to create the impression of Netero being the strongest, prior to the Chimera Ant arc.

So to conclude, your arguments are too linear for HxH if you ask me.

EDIT
Important manga rule: There is no such thing as stronger. The "I have 10 more EXP than you, therefore you die" does not work. Again, stop thinking so damn linear


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

Sorry about it.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 24, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Let me go straight to the point ...
> 
> These are a few things i feel are being hyped up sometimes when we discuss HxH
> 
> ...



I mostly agree with that.

I think the problems stem also from remarks the characters (like Zeno) said. At the same time he said Kuroro would need to steal/gain another 5 abilities, before he could take them on (but maybe he meant; to be able to steal *their* abilities?), and at the end, he said 'who knows who would win in a one-to-one battle against me, if you really focussed on killing me'.

Now, he may or may not have said that with some irony, or modesty (as when Netero claimed he was at Morau's level)... but it's difficult to say. If he really meant what he said, then Kuroro is almost at the level of Zeno...and that is pretty f- high. I DO think Silva and Zeno MUST be in the... top 20, say, or else it wouldn't make sense they survived for so long; otherwise a copple of other, stronger users could have easily been found then to whipe them out. Assasins aren't very liked, and I bet there is a large reward on their heads too, and the hunters org has plenty of blacklist hunters...so it wouldn't make sense, if the zaoldecks weren't at the top of nen-users.

Which means kuroro is also close to the top.

Then again, we don't really know how Hisoka would fair against Kuroro, so we also don't know nif he's THAT strong. I do acknowledge it wouldn't make sense they're at the pinnacle of their power yet, so I guess they're close, but not really at the top. I think you've argumented that well.

You're point 3 seems the most dubious, however. Netero himself said he was considered the strongest *50 years ago*. Such a remark has a meaning, and the implication is, he is *not* the nr1 anymore. Doesn't mean he isn't still top 5, but it seems more reasonably to assume the first place (and maybe second, etc.) is taken over by someone else. Most think this is Ging...but while understandable, it's nowhere being substantiated.

ok, that's my two rep..I mean, cents.

Edit: I'm purely speaking about total amount of nen-strength here, as others and myself have already said before; it's impossible to predict who is *actually* stronger, if the level isn't TOO big apart. There are so many factors that have to be included - and in fact, it has been explicitly stated - that weaker nen-users can still win from stronger nen-users.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 24, 2008)

Oni said:


> Hisoka is an illusionist. He'll never show his true strength unless needed to. That's why people fear him, he's a mystery.
> 
> Where do you get that 'Top X' from? Anyway, Kuroro can posess any ability he wants to. That makes his learning curve something entirely different. Also, his warrior ethos is incredible (at first I thought he was reading the Bhagavad Gita because of what he was saying  ) which makes his willpower far stronger than anyone else.
> 
> ...



You misunderstood my post ... i am not thinking linearly ... i was thinking logically 

i think my next post makes things a bit clearer. It is 3:00 AM here and I am off to sleep, so I will answer your arguments tomorrow. 

Gotta derive the transport equation governing the amplification of vortical fluctuations in a shock/turbulence interaction when I get up in the morning tomorrow .

Edit: 

I retract the bender comment if it offends ... take it as a poor joke by someone feeling extremely drowsy.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I mostly agree with that.
> 
> I think the problems stem also from remarks the characters (like Zeno) said. At the same time he said Kuroro would need to steal/gain another 5 abilities, before he could take them on (but maybe he meant; to be able to steal *their* abilities?), and at the end, he said 'who knows who would win in a one-to-one battle against me, if you really focussed on killing me'.
> 
> ...



I don't agree since everyone knows that Ging is the strongest hunter at the moment.


----------



## Gary (Apr 24, 2008)

ging isnt nvm i might be netoer


----------



## Fran (Apr 24, 2008)

> Where do you get that 'Top X' from? Anyway, Kuroro can posess any ability he wants to. That makes his learning curve something entirely different. Also, his warrior ethos is incredible (at first I thought he was reading the Bhagavad Gita because of what he was saying  ) which makes his willpower far stronger than anyone else.
> 
> Stop looking at things in a linear fashion



The only element of Kuroro's "Warrior ethos" we've seen so far seem to be:

-Risking his life to steal Zeno's ability. 
-When he fought the assassin with the Benz Knife [which he later stole] he said he won't use cheap tricks to beat him = a reflection of his love of battle.
-He remains calm though. We haven't really seen him break a sweat once, even when Zeno and Silva were exerting him to his limits.


About Ging:  I'm on the train that says he won't be all-that-powerful. An exceptional combatant definetely, but not power-material. This is all just speculation though. All we've seen him do is ride a dragon that's riding another dragon. A bit like Neco Coneco 
I for onewould be disappointed if he turns out to be some power house. I'd prefer an unusual nen ability coupled with immense IQ and battling strategy!




> Mattaru to the rescue
> How's your personal potclean ??
> 
> Nice example picking up Razor ... that fits in exactly with what i want to say next ...



 ~ Potclean is Potcleaning indeed, Shanksaroo.

As for Hisoka, his ability itself is not anything special. In battle Bungee Gum pales in comparison to other nen techniques we've seen, as does deceitful texture, but Hisoka's ability to manipulate and fight strategically has made up for his unusual nen ability.


Something to bear in mind:
"Top Nen User" is incredibly ambigious. Mastery over nen? Nen points [According to Knuckle's Potclean?]
Ability to control their nen ability? 
Their efficiency in using it?
Battle strength in terms of nen? ~ Points to consider before you decide.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

Well Netero says he is not the strongest person anymore which means that Ging is the strongest now.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 24, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Well Netero says he is not the strongest person anymore which means that Ging is the strongest now.


How do we know that when we haven't even seen Gin?


----------



## NeBy (Apr 24, 2008)

Oni said:


> Hisoka is an illusionist. He'll never show his true strength unless needed to. That's why people fear him, he's a mystery.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get that 'Top X' from? Anyway, Kuroro can posess any ability he wants to. That makes his learning curve something entirely different. Also, his warrior ethos is incredible (at first I thought he was reading the Bhagavad Gita because of what he was saying  ) which makes his willpower far stronger than anyone else.



Well, to his defence: that 'top 5' thing was actually mentionned in the manga (or at least, the anime). I believe by Bisuke in the GI arc. It's difficult not to talk in those terms if the characters themselves do it. 


> We can't know about Netero. When I first saw Gin flying on them dragons, I was like "Crap! WTF!" so since that moment I've always given Gin the benefit of doubt, even over Netero. There's no reason for nor indication of Togashi wanting to create the impression of Netero being the strongest, prior to the Chimera Ant arc.
> 
> So to conclude, your arguments are too linear for HxH if you ask me.
> 
> ...



Tru about Netero.

One correction though: It's an important *hxh* rule, *not* a manga rule. Most shounen-level-up manga's boil exactly down to that: he who has the most raw power/EXP/energy wins. We're lucky lazy/genius Togashi has consistently avoided those classical traps.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 24, 2008)

the way Togashi writes about hisoka makes me think that he is the strongest 
one of my favourite is last 2 pages in the first chapter of vol 7 on how hisoka understandes that he is the strongest

also hisoka is in the late of his twenties and i have never seen some one using nen better than in Hisoka vs Kastro

he analyzed him in seconds (killua LOL) made a F..king genius plan F..king genius in no time and owned a strong nen user like a child he toyed with him
i havent seen someone using nen as him until now

HISOKA FTW


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> How do we know that when we haven't even seen Gin?



But he has to be since they hype him up so much already.


----------



## Gary (Apr 24, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Well Netero says he is not the strongest person anymore which means that Ging is the strongest now.



who says gin isnt the weakest of the 5 stongest people in the world


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

If that true then who are the four stronger members then?


----------



## Gary (Apr 24, 2008)

unnamed peopel so far we have no evidince  with it or against it


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

In that case then Ging might be the strongest?


----------



## Fran (Apr 24, 2008)

x.x To quote Kagamin:* "IT'S LIKE AN ENDLESS LOOP OF DUMB AND DUMBER "*


hgfdsahjkl said:


> the way Togashi writes about hisoka makes me think that he is the strongest
> one of my favourite is last 2 pages in the first chapter of vol 7 on how hisoka understandes that he is the strongest
> 
> also hisoka is in the late of his twenties and i have never seen some one using nen better than in Hisoka vs Kastro
> ...



Kastro  Kastro was a nen noob who clearly went against his own affinity to achieve a mediocre power. Hisoka was rather reckless that battle since Kastro could have used the Tiger claw to remove his head instantly. Attaching his arm with nen and using a combination of deceitful texture and bungee gum was effective however.

Ubogin's fight against the 3 Injyuu's was far superior in my eyes. This man knew his limits, his power and his strengths to overcome the massive disadvantages the Injyuu represented - namely, destroying his right arm, paralysing him, and forcing him into the ground. He overcame them with sheer power but as Nobunaga once remarked, "Ubogin isn't a mindless idiot who would be careless and lose in a battle."
He even used "In" in the middle of the battle against Kurapika to mask his enormous nen presence 

We haven't really discussed Ubogin. This guy was an incredible powerhouse. Obviously not the level of Yupi, but he's a great fighter with immense attack and defence. I would love for him to come back


----------



## NeBy (Apr 24, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Dude, it sometimes is disappointing if i get such a reply to a post that is intended to provoke a thoughtful discussion.



Well, *I* 'm doing my best (as usual   ).

But I'm not getting any response, which is worse than that kind of response  by emperor time.

weeeelll...maybe not. 

Ah, he's young and maybe not native english or something. He seems a bit focussed on black n white comparisons, based on feelings.

Like; netero != strongest, thus Ging = strongest.

That doesn't make any logical sense, of course, because it's nowhere said that Ging IS the strongest, and there is no indication to think no-one else could be nr.1, now.

It *might* be Ging...but...let's be honest here; Togashi continues to surprise us; he's been a genius in being original. It wouldn't really fit his hxh style to just go for the obvious 'Ging pwns everyone else'.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

But I was born in America and is 22 years old too?


----------



## Fran (Apr 24, 2008)

> It *might* be Ging...but...let's be honest here; Togashi continues to surprise us; he's been a genius in being original. It wouldn't really fit his hxh style to just go for the obvious 'Ging pwns everyone else'.




Quoting for the Mother-Fooking Truth NeBy  ~ I'm glad someone shares my sentiments that Ging is way over-hyped.




> You're point 3 seems the most dubious, however. Netero himself said he was considered the strongest 50 years ago. Such a remark has a meaning, and the implication is, he is *not* the nr1 anymore. Doesn't mean he isn't still top 5, but it seems more reasonably to assume the first place (and maybe second, etc.) is taken over by someone else.



Disagree to some extent. It could be Netero being modest. One must consider however - if it isn't Netero, who is it going to be? A random character Togashi is going to introduce to us?
That being said, Togashi doesn't even need to show us the top 5 nen users in the world. It will serve very little for the plot unless the next arc revolves around some sort of power-level-esque tournament theme. Which is plausible [given YYH] but in all honesty, I doubt we'll even see the top 5 if Netero etc. aren't already included in it.


----------



## Gary (Apr 24, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> In that case then Ging might be the strongest?



he could be expect we dont know YET


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

Which means that we have no idea who is truely the strongest.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 24, 2008)

i dont know why you guys consider the world known top 5 nen to be really the top 5 

for example zidane was the best player in the world but its possible to find someone who dont play football better than him

the top 5 are the best 5 known to the Hunters Association 
so even when netero was number one their could be someone stronger than him

and i say that one is .....


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

The King called Meruem?


----------



## Fran (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks like the debating is over.
This is my sentiments on certain posts in this thread, with the aforementioned Kagamin quote!


----------



## Oni (Apr 24, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> The only element of Kuroro's "Warrior ethos" we've seen so far seem to be:
> 
> -Risking his life to steal Zeno's ability.
> -When he fought the assassin with the Benz Knife [which he later stole] he said he won't use cheap tricks to beat him = a reflection of his love of battle.
> -He remains calm though. We haven't really seen him break a sweat once, even when Zeno and Silva were exerting him to his limits.



I'm talking about his preaching on 'When the Spider loses a leg' etc. This really corresponds with traditionalist warrior ethos and those who know about the benefits of such ethos know it can create a dangerous willpower in which the mind transcends the body. Kuroro really gives off such aura.



NeBy said:


> One correction though: It's an important *hxh* rule, *not* a manga rule. Most shounen-level-up manga's boil exactly down to that: he who has the most raw power/EXP/energy wins. We're lucky lazy/genius Togashi has consistently avoided those classical traps.



I disagree but I don't want this to turn out into an example throwing discussion. Most manga remains interesting by not using raw strength as the sole factor.



NeBy said:


> Well, *I* 'm doing my best (as usual   ).
> 
> But I'm not getting any response, which is worse than that kind of response  by emperor time.
> 
> ...



Long forgotten scene comes to mind in which Netero or some other examinator speaks of Ging as far above a level 3 Hunter. He has to be incredibly strong in some way, let's not forget he followed more or less the same learning curve of Gon.

Underestimating Ging is judging Gon's current strength and future potential! 

By the way, the mentioning of a 'top 5' by Togashi is a smart way of making a huge plot opening to glue the whole story together. Artists usually only have a vague idea of the direction they want go with a manga, so they always add  such plot openings. Otherwise, they have to resort to retcon, and we all hate that.



Emperor Time said:


> But I was born in America and is 22 years old too?



... baka ka?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

Impossible since I am of the ten smartest people in my college of over ten thousand.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 24, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Impossible since I am of the ten smartest people in my college of over ten thousand.


I take it they don't prioritize spelling at that school?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

They do it just that I got lucky.


----------



## Oni (Apr 24, 2008)

There's 4 languages I can write better than your English, who are you trying to kid?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

My weak point happens to be writing.


----------



## Fran (Apr 24, 2008)

ET, I think it will help if you review your last 50 posts in this thread:
Here's a few in anachronoligcal order for starters:



> They do it just that I got lucky.





> Impossible since I am of the ten smartest people in my college of over ten thousand.





> The King called Meruem?





> Which means that we have no idea who is truely the strongest.





> But I was born in America and is 22 years old too?





> In that case then Ging might be the strongest?





> If that true then who are the four stronger members then?





> But he has to be since they hype him up so much already.





> Well Netero says he is not the strongest person anymore which means that Ging is the strongest now.





> I don't agree since everyone knows that Ging is the strongest hunter at the moment.





> Sorry about it.





> I agree completely and is Emperor Time stronger or is Skill Hunter stronger instead?





> What language is that again?



All within the space of two pages. In the middle of a rare hardcore power discussion 

Edit: Ah well. At least you're spamming the Claymore thread up as well


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok if you want, I won't post here anymore.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 24, 2008)

guys stop that
Emperor Time you can always post here
its a pleasure to have alot of HxH fans


----------



## NeBy (Apr 24, 2008)

Oni said:


> I'm talking about his preaching on 'When the Spider loses a leg' etc. This really corresponds with traditionalist warrior ethos and those who know about the benefits of such ethos know it can create a dangerous willpower in which the mind transcends the body. Kuroro really gives off such aura.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree but I don't want this to turn out into an example throwing discussion. Most manga remains interesting by not using raw strength as the sole factor.



Yes, they throw in other factors such as 'but now he did it with TWO hands'.  

But in reality, underneath some superficial crap, it is largely focussed on 'who has the most power'. DBZ, Naruto, Bleach...it's like an endless loop of uber and uberpwnage. (thnks, mattaru!  )

No doubt one has exeptions...hxh being a notable one. 




> Long forgotten scene comes to mind in which Netero or some other examinator speaks of Ging as far above a level 3 Hunter. He has to be incredibly strong in some way, let's not forget he followed more or less the same learning curve of Gon.


It was a 'star 3 hunter', it was mentionned by a hunter (examiner) during the hxh exam-arc, and it was said it was a sign of being exeptional at ones' work. This was said, in the context of Ging having done a fantastic job in saving and restoring the ruins of an ancient city.

No-where has a link been made that a star 3 hunter is automatically a nen-user of the highest order. Or of belonging to the top 5 (or 10, or 20), or even being strong.

One can presume hunters being exeptional good in their work, will also be good with nen, but the degree in which this link exist, can not be determined. Being a star 3 exeptional good 'spice-hunter' for instance, is doubtful to mean that you're with the top 5 strongest nen-users.



> Underestimating Ging is judging Gon's current strength and future potential!


Not Really.

(I mean, really, that statement doesn't make sense.)

First of all: IMHO, I'm not underestimating him, I'm trying to get a more realistic estimation of his strength. True, it's very hard, because we know so little of him... but if I'm able to show that the hype about him isn't really based on anything substantial, that's already worthwhile.

The statement is also factually incorrect. Say, I'm underestimating your father...that doesn't mean I'm judging YOUR strengths and potential. You are not your father, and his weaknesses and strengths are not necessarily the same as yours. That's true about Gon and Ging too.



> By the way, the mentioning of a 'top 5' by Togashi is a smart way of making a huge plot opening to glue the whole story together. Artists usually only have a vague idea of the direction they want go with a manga, so they always add  such plot openings. Otherwise, they have to resort to retcon, and we all hate that.
> 
> 
> 
> ... baka ka?



Could be.

Though I doubt Togashi will let us see them all in a linear fashion. But it creates some openings for future arcs, true.


----------



## Fran (Apr 24, 2008)

I think Shanks would make a good 3* Spice Hunter, Neby 



> Yes, they throw in other factors such as 'but now he did it with TWO hands'.
> 
> But in reality, underneath some superficial crap, it is largely focussed on 'who has the most power'. DBZ, Naruto, Bleach...it's like an endless loop of uber and uberpwnage. (thnks, mattaru!  )





interesting to note we've never actually met a triple star hunter. it seems togashi's forgotten completely about the hunter exam and its principles.
Ging was only a double star. Menchi is a single star hunter [ she obtained hers at a very young age  ] and that is as far as we go with star ratings.



It's a secret, but...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Hunter Exam hasn't finished...yet


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 24, 2008)

wow we still dont have a script of any kidn? crazy. yeah i think ging will be near the end of the story. i hate these hiatuses because it feels like there are at least another 100 chapters to go before we see the truly epic fights. we have jairo, the king, hisoka, kuroro lucifer to contend with. and i guess silva zoldick or possibly a dark killua or something.


----------



## Power16 (Apr 24, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i dont know why you guys consider the world known top 5 nen to be really the top 5
> 
> for example zidane was the best player in the world but its possible to find someone who dont play football better than him
> 
> ...



They are the top 5 nen user of the hunters Association which doesn't inlcude Ryoddan, Zoaldyak(killua's family don't feel like looking for right spelling), etc. I can agree that there may be stronger people.

But the Netero thing wasn't he dub the strongest nen user in the world not Hunter Association in his prime that is?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah netero WAS the #1 nen user. thats correct


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2008)

No full translation, sorry. The partial translation was posted tho.



> Ah well. At least you're spamming the Claymore thread up as well



That thread seems to be trying hard to take our crown of the biggest thread here, sadly its failingXD

I think Neby pretty much made this  point but 3 star rank doesn't equate you to be one of the top 5 nen users. A Contract hunter could be part of the 3 star rank and yet have shitty nen control

And according to wiki there are 10 among the ranks of 3 star hunters, but its wiki.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2008)

Sorry for the double post but Im about to go so I thought I'd post this, I don't like the Hunter x Hunter image in Slips OP (sorry Slips). So from now on if any of you find an image that protrays the HxH manga really well then post it here, and then we'll all decide if it should become the official image. 

I found this one quickly (bad resolution), happy hunting:


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> guys stop that
> Emperor Time you can always post here
> its a pleasure to have alot of HxH fans



I am happy to hear it friend.  Also Netero says so himself that even though he was number #1, 50 years ago he now doubts that he any stronger than Morau or Novu. And that the only requirement to become a 3 star hunter if I remember correctly is that it only given to hunters who have made extraordinary contributions to society over several fields.


----------



## Gary (Apr 24, 2008)

i am wondering if hxh has data books i think it does some where


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm positive that HunterxHunter has data books since according to Wikipedia it the reason that we know the Nen Hatsu type of Leorio which is suprisingly the Emission type.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 24, 2008)

@ET - I would never ask you to not post in this section. 

But I would definitely ask you to contribute to this section. Thats not an unfair ask right ? Saying that writing is not my good point on a forums is like saying you cannot fight on a battlefield. 

You shouldn't have a problem to write a decent essay if you are 22 and English right ? 
I don't mind spam but only spam will ruin this thread. 

Also, I see Hisoka lurk


----------



## Starwing (Apr 24, 2008)

Gao!!!  Why must discussion happen when I'm writing exams?  *is now brain-dead*  But I'll try to put in my 2 cents.


Ging
I'm going to say he's exactly fifth from the top.  

-Reasons: If he was third best, there's no known reason they wouldn't call him the top three nen users, or the top 4 nen users.  It is a reasonable assumption that he is exactly 5, no higher or lower.

-Against my reasoning: 1) there could be a clearly defined 'BEST 5 NEN USERS' and Ging simply belongs to that group.  2) there is ambiguity in determining who is best, and therefore the top 5 may change in different scenerios.

-Overall: This is a good, supported guess, I think, but it may be 50:50 either way.


Razer:
Razer is NOT stronger than Hisoka or the Genei Ryodan, IMHO.  At most, he is around the same level.

-Reason: 
-His nen-type is emission and when he challenged Hisoka/co. to a volley-ball/dodge-ball match, it's like Hisoka challenging others in a game of shuffling cards.  The rules of the fight put things too much in Razer's favor; recipients must bounce it back, catch it or dodge it within a small enclosed space.  In a real fight, Hisoka would simply dodge the ball and defeat him in close range, or at least the fight would be even.  Plus, Hisoka never got turned on during the match, which suggests that Razer wasn't THAT strong.
-When Razer sent the Ryodan packing with the card, the scenario was also entirely in his favor.  The Ryodan group had already fulfilled all the requirements for the nen on that card to activate by trespassing.  This just means that Greed Island was prepared, not that the Ryodan were defeated by some sort of nen.  A similar scenerio would be if Kuroro fulfilled all the 'hardships' of stealing a nen; his opponent's nen would be stolen, didn't matter if they were Netero or Gon.

-Against my reasoning: None that I can think of.  Only if my assumptions about the conditions of each of the above confrontations are wrong.  Or if Razer showed nothing of his strength during his panel time.

-Overall: I think there's a 90% chance I'm right about Razer.  Go figure.


Hisoka
1 or 2 tiers below top 5.  Right now, I'm pegging him at Illumi's nen level.  However, he is a better fighter than nen user.  This is to say, weaker than Netero and weaker than Kuroro, but he still might win in a fight, depending on how he fights.  Against the Ryodan, I think he is one of the stronger ones, but not obvious enough that others fear him.

Reasons:
-Hisoka has a equal relationship (give/take) with Illumi.  He doesn't wish to fight Illumi, nor does he wish to 'wait for the fruit to ripen.'  The most logical explanation for this is that Hisoka knows exactly how he ranks against Illumi without needing to fight.  As for Illumi, he does not fear Hisoka.  Back during the Hunter exam, he wanted to kill Gon and 'apologize to Hisoka afterwards.'  There was no fear of consequences there.
-In the Ryodan, Nobunaga complimented his Bungee (Pansy?  I like Bungee better) Gum.  Franklin said Hisoka was nothing.  Machi said if Hisoka defeated Kuroro, she'd kill Hisoka; no fear there either.  Part of being strong is being able to know you are outmached; I think the Ryodan, though they know very little about Hisoka, would be able to judge his level accurately by virtue of being strong themselves.
-NOBODY besides Hisoka himself believes he can defeat Kuroro.  When asked, Machi said "Impossible."  Shalnark said, "[Hisoka] probably requested a 1-on-1 fight.  You know what that means.  Danchou's resurrection is close."  Not a single word about any potential dangers of fighting Hisoka.

Against my reasoning: Hisoka most likely has a few more cards (no pun intended) up his sleeves.  I do not believe Deceitful Texture and Bungee Gum are his ultimate techniques.  I rather think he'll grow a lot stronger throughout the series, maybe eventually surpass Kuroro, hm...  So he either has other trump cards or will obtain them.

Overall: I think I'm 75% accurate in this.  I'd like to think I wasn't biased and fan-girling, and that I've looked at all the evidence.


Morau:
A tier just below top 5.  Maybe a hundred occupy this level, who knows?  But he's the next best down, and his strategic abilities may (like Hisoka) make him a better fighter than just his nen indicates.

Reasons:
-Netero was top nen user before, and now that he's old, he modestly says he is now at Morau's level.  While this isn't true, Morau is still on a comparable level.  Netero would never say he's at... I dunno, Gon's level or something because that's simply too outrageous.  It is reasonable to say that after Netero and the top 5 or whatever, he would fall back onto this level.
-With such a huge threat like the Ants, I'm surprised Netero didn't get to top 5 to come help him.  Still, he 100% got the toughest folk he could find.  It is unreasonable to think that Morau and Novu would be any weaker than the best after the top handful.

-Against my reasoning: Shounen conventions, we still have a lot to find out about this world and through it, it's not impossible that the people we meet will get stronger.  DBZ-style.  -.-'

-Overall: I think I'm about 70% right on this.  If I'm wrong, I'd be rather disappointed because there's a possibility of it being shounen influence and not the actual story plot.


Biscuit:
Same tier as Morau.

Reasons: She should be Gon/Killua's final teacher, judging from the way she came back during this arc.  And there's usually an equal status among teachers of equals; and Knuckles/Shoot have been compared to Gon/Killua.  Then, their teachers should also be comparable.

Against my reasons: Lack of evidence.

Overall: 20% chance I'm right.  She may be higher or lower than Morau.  I have no idea why she didn't join the team in this arc if she has time to fool around and train her pupils.


Genei Ryodan
Ranging from same tier as Morau to much lower, maybe even Gon/Killua's level with Kalluto.  There are some stronger or as strong as Hisoka, and then down.

Reasoning: 
-Feitan dispatched Zazan with pretty much the same ease that Morau dispached Zitoh and the lion-dude-what's-his-name.  Feitan also did it with nen (w/o exerting himself) and not with strategy.  Therefore, Morau may be the better strategic fighter, but Feitan has as much nen or more nen.  The assumption here is that all of the Queen's captains are on roughly the same levels.
-Sea Captain's (forgot his name) words from the beginning of the series.  The Genei Ryodan are a group that even the top-tier fighters will hesitate to take on.  This tells us that the Ryodan are either at top tier, or else work so well together as a group and with strategies that it makes them more dangerous.  However, considering that they usually work alone (haven't met for 2-3 years before York Shinn) and do solo fights like Ubougin, the latter is not very likely.
-Every single spider, even Shalnark who should be sore as heck and Shizuku who had no clothes, was ready to go against Zazan if Feitan loses.  This may be because the ant would be tired, but it also tells us that even if the other spiders (at least those present in that mission) were not top tier, they are not far behind.

Against my reasoning: Lack of Evidence.  We know too little about the Ryodan.  Nobunaga seems quite weak, or at least a poor strategic fighter, but since we haven't seen him in a proper fight... -.-'

Overall: I believe I'm 80% right with the GR.  Although more precise pin-pointing is impossible, they should not be too much weaker than this.


Zeno/Silva
Above top-tier, but not much.  Actually, I can only say that about Zeno.  I have no idea about Silva.  I'm going to tentatively guess that Silva is a bit stronger than Zeno.

Reasons:
-Netero spent a lot of cash hiring Zeno.  The job was "separate the King from the Royal Guards" which meant fighting Royal Guards or distracting them as necessary.  Netero MUST hire someone whose strength he could trust.  That meant not Morau, or Biscuit who was free as a bird, but spending his lifetime saving hiring an assassin.
-Looking at who Netero went to for help, if Morau is top tier, then Zeno is higher.

Against my reasons: Er... maybe Netero knew what Zeno's nen was and thought he needed it?  That's getting into specifics and there are too many unknowns in this gray area.

Overall: 60% chance I'm right.  XP


Too long, need to double post.  This is ok, right?  O.o


----------



## Starwing (Apr 24, 2008)

Kuroro
At least top tier.  He could be higher, verging into the realm of the strongest nen users.  But we haven't had a decent opponent or an equal fight to measure this yet.  I suspect that he, like Hisoka and Morau, is a better fighter than nen-user.

Reasons:  ... because of my fan-girling, Kuroro is when I think I might be biased.  Well, I try...
-He fought 2-on-1 against Zeno and Silva, who should be top-tier fighters.  This fight is hard to judge, but if we split things down... 
-Motives: Kuroro wanted to steal nen, Silva/Zeno wanted to kill him (would've been unprofessional of them if they just stalled, and I think they're extremely professional), which suggests that Kuroro may hold back and Silva/Zeno shouldn't hold back more than necessary.
-Nen used: Kuroro used the Fun-Fun cloth, a 'mediocre' technique by Zeno's standards.  Zeno used a version of his dragon technique, which he used in this arc.  Silva used the explosion in his hands, which I assume he used against Zitoh last chapter.  The Zaoldyecks may have also used mediocre techniques, we don't have enough information yet.
-Dialogue during the fight: Zeno said Kuroro was the 'defensive' or 'counter-attack' type, and since Kuroro never counter-attacked, we don't know which he is or how strong his counter-attacks would've been.  Zeno said, "if you see an opening, attack regardless of whether I can get out of the way."  Silva said, "If I don't risk my life to seal his movements, we won't win." --> These two lines are not ambiguous at all, they said if they don't risk their lives, they can't take Kuroro down even in a 2-on-1 situations.
-Dialogue after the fight: Zeno answers, "Me [would win], of course.  Unless you were trying to kill me." - this suggests that if that particular fight had continued, Zeno would've won.  Kuroro laments, "I couldn't steal anything," which suggests he wasn't particularly worried about his life, either because he'd hired Illumi, or because he knew the Zaoldyecks couldn't overcome him.

-Also, Kuroro stole a Greed Island joystation while his nen was sealed.  This suggests that he is not reliant upon his nen entirely, which makes sense cause he would've started at zero with the technique stealing.
-NOTE: What Zeno said was that "You would need to endure around 5 more hardships in order to steal our nen." --> Namely, ask about the technique, be shown the technique, put Zeno/Silva's hand on the book, and other ones I can't remember.

Against my reasoning: Frankly, my own bias.  Also the fact that we've seen so little of Kuroro.  There is the remote possibility that Kuroro is simply a great fighter with a whole whack of mediocre techniques.  I mean, nen is difficult to steal and perhaps we would've heard of it if top-tier fighters or beyond had their nen stolen...  Hm...

Overall: My guess is 50-50.  If I didn't know I was biased, I'd say I was 80, but heck, I know I'm a hopeless fangirl.


Chimera Ants
Pfft.  They're a different species.  Like comparing lions to dogs, humans are just that much weaker as a species.  The best humanity has to offer against a King barely a month old?  Zitoh learning techniques within days or months?  Having an ant REMOVE nen so they could learn new ones?  -.-'  I won't even consider them.


Strong users we haven't seen yet:
Note, this doesn't mean they are strong fighters.
-11 Creators of GI
-21 Floor Masters of Battle Tower, though we may know them ^^'  (In fact, I think this series will conclude in Battle Olympia)
-Others?


Yarg, that was a lot.  My brain has revived.


----------



## Fran (Apr 24, 2008)

That was a good read on Kuroro.
Certainly, his two-on-one fight with Zeno and Silva was outstanding - but as a "top-tier nen user" consider the drawbacks to his techniques. You said yourself about the conditions needed in order to steal an ability. 
I think they were:
1. To see the nen ability in action.
2. Handprint on the book.
3. The victim must still be alive or the ability disappears. 
4. To talk about the ability with the target.
5. All this must take place within 24 hrs.

To measure Kuroro's Current Strength we must ask: How many abilities has Kuroro stolen?
We only know of four, four mediocre ones.
1. Fun Fun Cloth
2. Teleportation used to switch places.
3. Lovely Ghost Writer
4. Indoor Fish
5. Benz Knife he stole from assassin.

However, Kuroro definetely has an ENORMOUS potential. Even Kuroro's nen affinity changes - remember his fight against Zeno? He changed! 


List of Potential powerful users:
-GREED island creators? Weren't there 5 of them, including Razor, Gin, the Two Twins and the Two guys inside that manor? x.x;
-Battle Tower opponents
-Hunter Examiners!
-Mafia community still has potential for development.
-The place the Ryodan hail from - although if there was a strong nen user there, they would have killed Zazan


----------



## Starwing (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks, ^^'  Sorry I'm always so long-winded.

Yeah, it's possible Kuroro only knows mediocre nen .  But I will have faith.  *goes to hide*


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 25, 2008)

This is something i thought about the GR yesterday ...

If they are a group of evil wrong-doers, why aren't they locked up ? Reiza got locked up and Ging himself came after him. We don't see any instance of Black-list hunters going after the GR.

We know that someone contracted Kullua's dad to kill a Ryodan but thats hardly something an honorable person will do right ?

I don't think GR went against the established government in the HxH world. They have been going against those who themselves are unethical. I am sure that people would have come after them had they been a danger to world peace. 

The only thing that doesn't fit to this theory is that they killed the whole of Kurata clan.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 25, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> This is something i thought about the GR yesterday ...
> 
> If they are a group of evil wrong-doers, why aren't they locked up ? Reiza got locked up and Ging himself came after him. We don't see any instance of Black-list hunters going after the GR.
> 
> ...



They could just be a group of thieves, which they are portrayed to be. the hunters association might have no interest in taking them down. Or they have been unable to get several strong hunters together to take them down. could be something as simple as that.


----------



## Fran (Apr 25, 2008)

Fair point Shanks. The Ryodan are A-Class villains after all as described by the sea-captain.
They probably DO have assassins coming in after them. We just don't see every aspect of their life 

Besides, they would have to penetrate Korutopi's immense nen, and once they do - even if they approach the leader, he will always have at least 2 other Ryodan with him.

Which feels like an inconsistency. Remember when Feitan said "It's been 8 years since the last time we were all gathered together"?
I guess they work in small groups, and only meet up for the big bang.

PS: I want to see the Zaoldyeck assassination of the GR member, and Hisoka's fight with the previous number 4


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 25, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @ET - I would never ask you to not post in this section.
> 
> But I would definitely ask you to contribute to this section. Thats not an unfair ask right ? Saying that writing is not my good point on a forums is like saying you cannot fight on a battlefield.
> 
> ...



Ok I shall do that from now on.  Also Mattaru that is true about  Kuroro's conditions about stealing another person nen but here is the accurate version though:

He must witness the nen ability in action 
He must ask about the ability and be answered 
His victim's hand must touch the cover of Bandit's Secret 
All of the above must be done within an hour 
Additionally, an ability vanishes from the book when its former user dies


----------



## Oni (Apr 25, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Yes, they throw in other factors such as 'but now he did it with TWO hands'.
> 
> But in reality, underneath some superficial crap, it is largely focussed on 'who has the most power'. DBZ, Naruto, Bleach...it's like an endless loop of uber and uberpwnage. (thnks, mattaru!  )
> 
> No doubt one has exeptions...hxh being a notable one.



Okay here goes:

Naruto: Most enemies are at least in some way stronger than the main protagonists, yet they still prevail (e.g. Sakura VS Sasori)
DBZ: Powerups always keep happening, but the 'final boss' is also always stronger (e.g. Cell)
Bleach: Kenpachi is/was stronger than Kurosaki

So I wouldn't minimalise it so much. 



NeBy said:


> It was a 'star 3 hunter', it was mentionned by a hunter (examiner) during the hxh exam-arc, and it was said it was a sign of being exeptional at ones' work. This was said, in the context of Ging having done a fantastic job in saving and restoring the ruins of an ancient city.
> 
> No-where has a link been made that a star 3 hunter is automatically a nen-user of the highest order. Or of belonging to the top 5 (or 10, or 20), or even being strong.
> 
> ...



The examinator stated Gin ranks far above a 'star 3 hunter' and I seriously doubt he just meant "Gin is so good at his work, man... that guy will even go as far as dig up ancient bunny holes if they're around, wat a geek!"

And once more: DragonXDragon hinthint 

Finally, Gon is constantly reminded of how he looks exactly like his father. So I really do think Togashi wants to give us the impression of Gon walking in his father's footsteps. With all the puzzles laid out by Ging before the Chimera Ant arc, it is even reasonable to believe Ging himself wanted that.

Which reminds me, you gotta have wicked nen if you're going to develop a whole real life game by transforming and infusing hundreds of objects, characters etc. with nen!



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> This is something i thought about the GR yesterday ...
> 
> If they are a group of evil wrong-doers, why aren't they locked up ? Reiza got locked up and Ging himself came after him. We don't see any instance of Black-list hunters going after the GR.
> 
> ...



The mafia goes against the established government as well, no real argument here. The GR appears and then disappears, those who see them don't live through it and they only come together once every so often. Furthermore, they aren't on a killing rampage, they're thieves. They collect valuable items, like the scarlet eyes. If their group missions are only once every x years, I can imagine the Hunter Society would have more important things to attend to.

Also, the Hunter Society might as well go up against North-Korea V2.0 if they would care so much about ethics.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 25, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> PS: I want to see the Zaoldyeck assassination of the GR member, and Hisoka's fight with the previous number 4



I too would like to see that. Especially silva's fight. We haven't seen much of his abilities and a flashback to his fight would be an appropriate way to show his strength without having to include him in the story much.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 25, 2008)

I guess the reason behind my views on the power scaling originate from the fact I don't wanna believe that Togashi has shown us all that there is in the HxH world. 

And there difference between top 10 and top 100 is decided not based on the ability, but the training that one goes through in an attempt to get there. It takes a lot more effort to get to 99.99% percentile from 99.9% percentile, when compared with that required to get to 99.9% percentile from 99%. Or so is the case with this world atleast  

I don't deny the fact that Hisoka and Kuroro are both awesome characters and their fanbase is fully justified. They are definitely be in the top 100, but the going gets really tough from there because it takes a lot more time to get to the top 10 from there.

Edit:
I think i will stop with the bitchy tone now 
Was good to read good all those well thought replies XD ... cheers to all who joined in XD


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 25, 2008)

This reminds me, as we all know that Kuroro Lucifer he formed the Genei Ryodan with six other Ryuuseigai residents and that later the group was joined by more members, in a group comprising of exactly 13 members. Which means that the original members were most likely numbered 1 through 7 at first with them being Kuroro Lucifer of course but also Feitan, Franklin, Machi, Nobunaga Hazama, Pakunoda and Ubogin which means that Bonorenofu, Korutopi, Phinx, Shalnark and Shizuku being numbered from 8 through 13 at first since Hisoka does not count since he was never a real member to begin with. But somehow he got numbered 4 which should be impossible since that means that he killed a original member which we know did not happen until Ubogin died, so how can this be?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 25, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> This reminds me, as we all know that Kuroro Lucifer he formed the Genei Ryodan with six other Ryuuseigai residents and that later the group was joined by more members, in a group comprising of exactly 13 members. Which means that the original members were most likely numbered 1 through 7 at first with them being Kuroro Lucifer of course but also Feitan, Franklin, Machi, Nobunaga Hazama, Pakunoda and Ubogin which means that Bonorenofu, Korutopi, Phinx, Shalnark and Shizuku being numbered from 8 through 13 at first since Hisoka does not count since he was never a real member to begin with. But somehow he got numbered 4 which should be impossible since that means that he killed a original member which we know did not happen until Ubogin died, so how can this be?



Well, that smells like a plothole to me  
The possible explanation can be really be "Well, they might have arranged themselves afterwards in the pecking order according to a certain criteria"

The criteria might have been strength/intelligence or the chain of command. I am guessing it might be the chain of command which was the criteria. Does anyone know the chapter which had details of the numbers of the Ryodan members?


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 25, 2008)

I just wanna know ehere the damn new chapter is?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 25, 2008)

I know ... the wait for HxH is always a pain 

I think we will be lucky if we get it by tomorrow morning. The script and the pics are out and are in Hisoka's siggy. 

She must have posted a couple of pages back ...


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2008)

This is beyond stupid, because so much of the Chapter is about Ikarugo alot of translators have refused to translate because they can't be bothered (apparently they could care less about the octopus)

So sorry guys, well just have to wait till the chapter comes out.

(Bad) Summary posted by Kewl on NG:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> I would've gotten more into the translation, but see, it's full of long paragraphs of nothing interesting happening. Ikarugo's story is boring anyway... "Rescue Palm"? Why did she go there if she'd need to be rescued? Isn't she a hunter? What's her ability, see where other people are? It's so dull... What important thing could she have done looking through Bizef's files? Is how to kill the king written in there somewhere? Tsumaranai...


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 25, 2008)

Hmmm Thanks CMGoGo Kewl is usually abit lazy though  so I am not surprised XD

But to be fare I dont get it either this chap was supposed to be about knuckle and gon


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 25, 2008)

Well ... I can kinda sympathize with the translators refusing to do the octopu's story. 

I waited the whole day for someone to post in the thread :S .... 

too tired now .. me off to bed


----------



## Fran (Apr 25, 2008)

I want more Ikarugo.
Guess we're having a late saturday release as per usual then.

T_T Naruto was kinda slow this week too, considering the week break.
Time to hook up on Bleach and start a variety of new horror manga.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 25, 2008)

The revelation in Naruto was pretty cool though, didn't see that one comming.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 25, 2008)

YAAAAAAAAAAAY  

Thanks fxu =)

Added to the siggi


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 25, 2008)

I want to read about Ikarugo possible fight against Bourda and my guess is that Palm will save the day when it comes to that match. Also I been thinking about which Specialization ability is the most useful to have since at the moment we only know of six characters so far with that Hatsu type for sure with them being Kurapika, Kuroro Lucifer, Pakunoda, Neon Nostrad, Nefelpitou and Knuckle Bine. With Kurapica ability being called Emperor Time which allows him to utilize all the types of nen to 100% efficiency. Next there Kuroro Lucifer which has Skill Hunter which can steal anybody Hatsu ability as long as the guidelines have been follow first. 

Then there Pakunoda who has Memory Bomb which can allow her to read the conscious thoughts of any person she is in physical contact with and can extract memories by asking specific questions and the ability to share her memories by shooting them into another person's head using a revolver and materialized Nen Bullets. Then there Neon Nostrad who has the Lovely Ghost Writer which can accurately foretell a person's future in poem form as long as you know the person's name or nickname, their full date of birth, and their blood type written down on the piece of paper the fortune is to be written on. 

Then there Nefelpitou who has Doctor Blythe which has no use whatsoever outside of healing and the Corpse Puppeteer which can control any person revive as a puppet. Lastly there Knuckle Bine who has the Hakoware which involves summoning a small flying creature named "Potclean" onto the opponent after a successful hit from Knuckle. The creature would constantly "lend" nen to his opponent (displayed by a counter). During this time, any attacks done to Knuckle by his opponent "return" the lent nen to him, and would lower the counter. Until all lent nen are returned to him, Knuckle could not get damaged. After every ten seconds, the nen that was lent gathers 10% "interest," and accumulates. Once the total nen lent exceeds the total nen of the opponent, the creature lending nen would turn into a demon called "Toritaten" to haunt the victim, and drain all of his nen for 30 days, keeping him in Zetsu status. Knuckle can also track the location of the victim at all times, but Hakoware only accumulates interest when within 100 meters of Knuckle.

It really makes you think about which is truely the best Hatsu ability of all?


----------



## Vyse (Apr 25, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> The revelation in Naruto was pretty cool though, didn't see that one comming.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 What revelation are u talking about? The only one I didn´t see coming was that Shodai was the one Madara admired the most. 


Naruto gets better at last. Right now, actually, I´m more excited about Naruto than HxH *runs*


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 25, 2008)

If your more excited about Naruto than HxH then I agree that you should run away and never ever come back until you say your sorry for saying that since that is a total lie to say such a thing that is totally untrue.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 25, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> What revelation are u talking about? The only one I didn´t see coming was that Shodai was the one Madara admired the most. Naruto gets better at last. Right now, actually, I´m more excited about Naruto than HxH *runs*



*Spoiler*: __ 



That Konoha ordered the destruction of the Uchiha clan, are you saying you saw that one comming?





Emperor Time said:


> If your more excited about Naruto than HxH then I agree that you should run way and never ever come back until you say your sorry for saying that since that is a total lie to say such a thing that is totally untrue.


You are such a fuckin idiot


----------



## Vyse (Apr 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Meh ... No of course I didn?t see that one coming, dunno why I didn?t think of this one - sorry. Forget what I said. I?m  - ing myself right now 




And is it that bad that I like Naruto? For me it?s on the same level as HxH if not better ( all the breaks and the slow-pacing kind of removed a bit of my passion for this manga ) 

My shounen trinity:

1. One Piece, without doubt
2. Naruto
3. HxH

in that order


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 sweet, finally we get into what mr octopus is doing, raising hell and checking out hot chicks. i love his funny eyebrows he cracks me up, what a manly noble squid he is


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 25, 2008)

No oversoul no one gets to say whats good to like and whats not good to like, different people have different interests 

Besides you are in a NAROTU FAN forums XD if anything it should be opposite


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 25, 2008)

I am not a idiot since I was kidding of course.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 25, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I am not a idiot since I was kidding of course.


No you weren't.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 25, 2008)

I was to kidding around.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 25, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naruto is a great great manga
one of the best


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 25, 2008)

I loved Naruto too which is why I have made three Fan Clubs about Naruto alone.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 25, 2008)

Naruto was pretty good this week, my only complaint goes to the art, kishi can do a lot better than what he presented us this week in terms of art...


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 25, 2008)

The art never matters to me compare to the story that is.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 25, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I want to read about Ikarugo possible fight against Bourda and my guess is that Palm will save the day when it comes to that match. Also I been thinking about which Specialization ability is the most useful to have since at the moment we only know of six characters so far with that Hatsu type for sure with them being Kurapika, Kuroro Lucifer, Pakunoda, Neon Nostrad, Nefelpitou and Knuckle Bine. With Kurapica ability being called Emperor Time which allows him to utilize all the types of nen to 100% efficiency. Next there Kuroro Lucifer which has Skill Hunter which can steal anybody Hatsu ability as long as the guidelines have been follow first.
> 
> Then there Pakunoda who has Memory Bomb which can allow her to read the conscious thoughts of any person she is in physical contact with and can extract memories by asking specific questions and the ability to share her memories by shooting them into another person's head using a revolver and materialized Nen Bullets. Then there Neon Nostrad who has the Lovely Ghost Writer which can accurately foretell a person's future in poem form as long as you know the person's name or nickname, their full date of birth, and their blood type written down on the piece of paper the fortune is to be written on.
> 
> ...



Emperor Time, your posts sure have improved a lot.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 25, 2008)

lets know every one favourite quotes 
for me Hisoka to Gon 
(gon...gon...great,this is great  ,your eye ,your expression and your spirit ahhhhh (orgasm) right now i want to ahhhhhhhh (orgasm))
lol if someone dont know HxH he will think they are having sex


----------



## NeBy (Apr 25, 2008)

Starwing said:


> Kuroro
> At least top tier.  He could be higher, verging into the realm of the strongest nen users.  But we haven't had a decent opponent or an equal fight to measure this yet.  I suspect that he, like Hisoka and Morau, is a better fighter than nen-user.
> 
> Reasons:  ... because of my fan-girling, Kuroro is when I think I might be biased.  Well, I try...
> ...



Starwing, dude, that was a fantastic post(s). It equals or maybe  - I have a big ego, after all  - even surpasses the best hxh-analysis-post I made thusfar. I *love* these kind of posts. They're thought-provoking, in-depth, logical, and give an actual argumentation that has some validity, instead of the all-too-often 'it is like that because I want it to be like that'.

Really, I couldn't have done better myself, and I think I lean heavily towards your conclusions, even to the point of the % it has to being right. It is VERY well done; it deserves some rep for sure!

The only thing I think would be a bit less optimistic is about Kuroro. What Zeno said *after* the fight, could be construed as irony or some light-heartedness on Zeno's part...we already saw he has a weird sense of humor. Or maybe he was being modest, like Nereto when he said he was at the level of Morau. The thing is, he WAS losing his battle, one can't deny that. If Illumi and co hadn't killed the Godfathers (the paying customers of Silva and Zeno) first, he would now be dead, no question about it.

I agree with you the parts Silva and Zeno said before and during the fight, however, can't be interpreted as being totally serious. In the case of Silva, he says 'risking my life', true...but in any assassination, one ALWAYS risks ones life, normally. That Silva now mention it, means he usually does NOT have to risk much, let alone his life, when killing his usual victims - some of which must have nen too. It only shows how strong Silva is...and thus, if he has to risk his life (normal in his proffesion), it just means he has to get really serious, instead of just playing around.

True, it also means Kuroro is pretty strong, but it doesn't mean Kuroro could win against Silva; only that Silva had to be serious about it to win.

I mean, it's like when playing chess; even if one is much better than the other, if the other is pretty good too, the first one can't permit himself to fool around. I think one has to see Silva's remark in that context.

All in all, I would go for 30-40% max that you're right, in that particular case.

But for the rest your analysis and argumentation was next to flawless, I thought. Good work!


----------



## kyubijim (Apr 25, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I want to read about Ikarugo possible fight against Bourda and my guess is that Palm will save the day when it comes to that match. Also I been thinking about which Specialization ability is the most useful to have since at the moment we only know of six characters so far with that Hatsu type for sure with them being Kurapika, Kuroro Lucifer, Pakunoda, Neon Nostrad, Nefelpitou and Knuckle Bine. With Kurapica ability being called Emperor Time which allows him to utilize all the types of nen to 100% efficiency. Next there Kuroro Lucifer which has Skill Hunter which can steal anybody Hatsu ability as long as the guidelines have been follow first.
> 
> Then there Pakunoda who has Memory Bomb which can allow her to read the conscious thoughts of any person she is in physical contact with and can extract memories by asking specific questions and the ability to share her memories by shooting them into another person's head using a revolver and materialized Nen Bullets. Then there Neon Nostrad who has the Lovely Ghost Writer which can accurately foretell a person's future in poem form as long as you know the person's name or nickname, their full date of birth, and their blood type written down on the piece of paper the fortune is to be written on.
> 
> ...



Do you think Leol's nen ablility is also in the specialization category. I know it wasn't formally stated that it was, but to me, it seems like it is. I mean, borrowing a hatsu for an hour after doing the person a favor jsut screams specialization to me. That would be a useful ability to have.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 25, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why won't people stop putting inferior manga be sides hxh....

This is the real shounen trinity

1. Hunter X Hunter
2. Fullmetal Alchemist
3. Claymore 

I could add more manga of slightly lower tier like biomeat nector and bloody monday(by the time it hits chapter 20......geez that will be epic) but I really just wanted to name 3 manga.


----------



## Gary (Apr 25, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> why won't people stop putting inferior manga be sides hxh....
> 
> This is the real shounen trinity
> 
> ...



werent just bashing hxh like a fe days ago


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 25, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> werent just bashing hxh like a fe days ago



i was bashing deadman wonderland in a hxh thread a few days ago for about the same reason i responded to Oversoul post...luckily i actually like naruto and one piece.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2008)

Naruto was good this week but right now theres so much for Kishi to explain, hopefully it'll make sense by the end.


----------



## Xell (Apr 25, 2008)

I wish I could like Naruto like some of you people in here. I can't stand it though.

Hunter x Hunter will always be up with my favourites though.


----------



## fxu (Apr 25, 2008)

*HxH 279 by Binktopia*


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank you fxu, I wanna have your internet babies


----------



## Xell (Apr 25, 2008)

fxu said:


> *HxH 279 by Binktopia*



I love you guys.


----------



## Gary (Apr 25, 2008)

thank god out early this time


----------



## fxu (Apr 25, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Thank you fxu, I wanna have your internet babies



e-Bend over


----------



## Gary (Apr 25, 2008)

so early its greats


----------



## Fran (Apr 25, 2008)

fxu said:


> e-Bend over






Potclean: It's time.
Yupi: URAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
Potclean: Now adding interest - 
Yupi: STFUUUUUUUUUUU! X3


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 25, 2008)

Thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 25, 2008)

thanks man


----------



## Fran (Apr 25, 2008)

Mmm. Mediocre chapter I feel. I wanted to see more action.
Who was Hagya again?

EDit: It's Leol's old name 

For a minute, I thought Ikarugo bit the dust.


And my poor, sadistic Palm is gone


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2008)

Palm seems dodgy, no way would she have gotten killed so easily, and she was smart enough not to get caught, I smell some something fishy

As for the chapter, the Yuppi/pufu stuff was pretty good, especially Pufu's plan to get out. As for the Ikarugo stuff, Togashi is just wasting precious panel space here, what purpose does the octopus have now?

Hopefully the last chapter will be epic and can we just have all the fights started already?


----------



## Fran (Apr 25, 2008)

Hmm. I actually hope Togashi might kill Ikarugo and Palm off, if not both of them. It doesn't seem likely either will die however. Palm is probably just caught up 

Character deaths in HxH are always significant and epic.


Just look at the implications of Ubogin and Pakunoda's deaths. Followed by the Nostrad family bodyguards, the man killua killed in the hunter exam, Pokkuro....KAITO!

Palm and Ikarugo would make a perfect bloodbath


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2008)

> Palm and Ikarugo would make a perfect bloodbath



And they're fodder enough for noone to really care, I now wanna see some Octopus blood, actually do Octopus even have blood?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 26, 2008)

yeaaiii ... we have the new chapter  

*goes to read it*


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Emperor Time, your posts sure have improved a lot.



Thank you for liking my improved posts since I am trying my best to improved all the posts that I make in this thread from now on.  Also as we know that both Silva and Zeno liked Kuroro Lucifer and his fellow Genei Ryodan members since they did not fight him for real and did his group a favor by killing the ten mob bosses which meant that the bounty on the Genei Ryodan was erased. But if Feitan and Phinx had Killed Gon and Killua like they originally wanted to. Then my guess is that Silva and Zeno would had to killed both Feitan and Phinx for revenge which would had gotten the rest of the Genei Ryodan to fight them which would of made a bloodbath on both sides when you think about it.




kyubijim said:


> Do you think Leol's nen ablility is also in the specialization category. I know it wasn't formally stated that it was, but to me, it seems like it is. I mean, borrowing a hatsu for an hour after doing the person a favor jsut screams specialization to me. That would be a useful ability to have.



That a good question about Leol's nen ability called Rental Pod since it true that it allows him to temporarily borrow the nen abilities of other people. Leol must fulfill two conditions for each ability he wants to borrow; First, he first know the name of the ability or have seen it being used, and second, he must do the owner of the ability a favor, and confirm a debt with a question along the lines of "You owe me, ok?" Once Leol fulfills the conditions, the name of the owner, the name of the ability, and the number of times it can be used (once per favor done for the owner) automatically recorded in Leol's issuing machine, a small device resembling an iPod. If an ability owner dies, their information is automatically erased from the machine and their ability can no longer be used. To access an ability, Leol uses the device to print out and tear up a receipt, which grants him use of the ability for one hour. During this time, the ability cannot be used by its original owner.

But the ability is consider a Materialization which is most likely because it relates to that iPod like device that he created for his special ability. But on the other hand one should also note that it is possible to become a specialist later in life, although this is more likely for those of the manipulation or materialization types. Which means that Leol's ability is probably consider both a materialization and a specialization type at the same time when you think about it.


----------



## Arcanis (Apr 26, 2008)

You people shouldn't hate on the octopus 

This is probably leading to some epic Palm situation where she discovers/gains some sort of major advantage against the ants.... I hope.

And wow Pufu keeps getting more and more awesome. I was wondering why he was wasting so much time in an ability just to fight Morau, when he doesn't care about fighting and is just desperate to go to the King as soon as possible, but now I got my answer he was trying to escape the whole time. 

I hope the last chapter before the break is a nice cliffhanger and sets up the rest of the fights pretty well.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

I loved Ikarugo too and hope that Palm wins against those ants like Bourda and maybe Werefin as well. Also Pufu loves the King the most it seems.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 26, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> You people shouldn't hate on the octopus
> 
> This is probably leading to some epic Palm situation where she discovers/gains some sort of major advantage against the ants.... I hope.
> 
> ...



Though I am interested in finding out about Palm's fate, I would rather see Netero fight the king.
That was unexpected from Pufu. Very smart and sneaky 
Morau is kinda getting a dose of his own treatment. But i wanna see the two of them fight X3 X3


----------



## Gary (Apr 26, 2008)

the  chapter was epic


----------



## NeBy (Apr 26, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Thank you for liking my improved posts since I am trying my best to improved all the posts that I make in this thread from now on.  Also as we know that both Silva and Zeno liked Kuroro Lucifer and his fellow Genei Ryodan members since they did not fight him for real and did his group a favor by killing the ten mob bosses which meant that the bounty on the Genei Ryodan was erased. But if Feitan and Phinx had Killed Gon and Killua like they originally wanted to. Then my guess is that Silva and Zeno would had to killed both Feitan and Phinx for revenge which would had gotten the rest of the Genei Ryodan to fight them which would of made a bloodbath on both sides when you think about it.



Ermmm...well, your posts could still improve a bit more, though.

I think you've totally misinterpreted that scene of the GR. Silva and Zeno didn't 'like' the GR...in fact, I doubt liking or not ever enters the picture; they're professional killers, after all: they just kill whome they're paid to kill. Besides, it was not Silva or Zeno that killed the 10 Godfathers.

No, what happend was: the 10 godfathers hired Zeno and Silva to kill kuroro and the other GR that entered the building, but at the same time, Kuroro had hired other Zaoldeck familymembers (maha, Illumi, kalluto?...) to kill off the godfathers. So basically, it was a matter of who kills who first. Since Illumi was faster at killing the godfathers than Zeno and Silva could kill kuroro (and they DID try to kill him, and would have succeeded, but weren't fast enough), they lost their clients , so there was no point in killing Kuroro anymore.

If maha&co had been slower, or Zeno&co had been faster, things would have been reversed.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Ermmm...well, your posts could still improve a bit more, though.
> 
> I think you've totally misinterpreted that scene of the GR. Silva and Zeno didn't 'like' the GR...in fact, I doubt liking or not ever enters the picture; they're professional killers, after all: they just kill whome they're paid to kill. Besides, it was not Silva or Zeno that killed the 10 Godfathers.
> 
> ...



Wow I never knew that before since I could have sworn that Silva and Zeno were going easy on Kuroro. Also I don't remember that Kuroro was hiring maha, Illumi and kalluto either since I thought it was Silva and Zeno idea to kill off the 10 mob bosses so that they won't have to kill off Kuroro or the other GR members? :amazed


----------



## NeBy (Apr 26, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Wow I never knew that before since I could have sworn that Silva and Zeno were going easy on Kuroro. Also I don't remember that Kuroro was hiring maha, Illumi and kalluto either since I thought it was Silva and Zeno idea to kill off the 10 mob bosses so that they won't have to kill off Kuroro or the other GR members? :amazed



It's clearly stated they only kill people if they're paid. 

Besides, at the end of the fight, Illumi says on the cellphone to Zeno and Silva: "You haven't killed him yet? Good. Tell him the 10 godfathers have been taken care of, and that he can transfer the money into the account as signed in the contract."

Obviously, he was speaking about Kuroro, and thus it can't be more clear that he had a contract with the Zoaldeycks to kill the 10 godfathers, while at the same time, the godfathers had hired Zeno and Silva to kill Kuroro.

EDIT: something else I wanted to ask in the chan; I'm trying to spread some rep-love, but I *always* get the message that I need to spread the love to other people first, before I can rep 'x' again. Only...by now, the 'x' is about every member I klick on, in this thread.

I *always* get that message now, whomever I want to rep. What must I do?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

NeBy said:


> It's clearly stated they only kill people if they're paid.
> 
> Besides, at the end of the fight, Illumi says on the cellphone to Zeno and Silva: "You haven't killed him yet? Good. Tell him the 10 godfathers have been taken care of, and that he can transfer the money into the account as signed in the contract."
> 
> Obviously, he was speaking about Kuroro, and thus it can't be more clear that he had a contract with the Zoaldeycks to kill the 10 godfathers, while at the same time, the godfathers had hired Zeno and Silva to kill Kuroro.



I see so either way the Zoaldeyck family make alot of money. But this was necessary in order for Kuroro to lived since Silva at a earlier time killed a GR member and Kuroro knew that the Zoaldeyck family would not be easy to kill like the other bounty hunters he easily killed off but once the mob finds out about their 10 bosses being killed, I am guessing they will all go to war against the Zoaldeyck family for doing such a thing to them.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 26, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I see so either way the Zoaldeyck family make alot of money. But this was necessary in order for Kuroro to lived since Silva at a earlier time killed a GR member and Kuroro knew that the Zoaldeyck family would not be easy to kill like the other bounty hunters he easily killed off but once the mob finds out about their 10 bosses being killed, I am guessing they will all go to war against the Zoaldeyck family for doing such a thing to them.



You apparently didn't remember the Zoaldeyck mansion well enough when you made this post. Do you honestly think that the mob will be able to open the doors to the mansion ? 
Even if they got a battering ram to open it, how many will survive the dog that is waiting there ?

And you got the reasoning behind the abrupt end of Kuroro Vs Zeno wrong ... 
I guess you need to re-read the manga again . Trust me you will enjoy it more the second time.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> You apparently didn't remember the Zoaldeyck mansion well enough when you made this post. Do you honestly think that the mob will be able to open the doors to the mansion ?
> Even if they got a battering ram to open it, how many will survive the dog that is waiting there ?
> 
> And you got the reasoning behind the abrupt end of Kuroro Vs Zeno wrong ...
> I guess you need to re-read the manga again . Trust me you will enjoy it more the second time.



Your right since the last time I read that entire scene was at least two years ago if I am not mistaken.  Also can't they hire more nen users to destroy the doors and the dog?


----------



## NeBy (Apr 26, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Your right since the last time I read that entire scene was at least two years ago if I am not mistaken.  Also can't they hire more nen users to destroy the doors and the dog?



In theory, they could...but the most difficult task would still lay ahead of them. This is why I have said (when the discussion about nen-strength was going on) that Zeno and Silva must at least belong to the top 20 (or 10).

For instance, imagine one would claim they only belonged to the top 1000 most strong nen-fighters (out of, say, 100 000 nenusers this would still mean they're in the first percentile, so that would still mean they're very good). Yet, it would also mean, there are potentially 900-something nen-users who would be stronger. It's doubtful the mob (or anyone else) couldn't get a bunch of stronger nen-users together to whipe the whole family out, then. After all, as assassins, many people must hold a grudge against them, and there sure is to be a huge reward for their deaths too - and everyone knows where they live.

It would be impossible they survived this long, unless they're really at the very top of strong nen-users. If there are only a dozen other people strong enough to beat them, it's far more difficult to gather enough of them together to go against the whole family. That would explain why they have little to fear, even when everyone knows where they reside.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 26, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> lets know every one favourite quotes
> for me Hisoka to Gon
> (gon...gon...great,this is great  ,your eye ,your expression and your spirit ahhhhh (orgasm) right now i want to ahhhhhhhh (orgasm))
> lol if someone dont know HxH he will think they are having sex



*looks at sig*
Knuckle ftw X3



Wuzzman said:


> why won't people stop putting inferior manga be sides hxh....
> 
> This is the real shounen trinity
> 
> ...



Eh? It´s a matter of taste. But I haven´t read any of the ones you mentioned except HxH, so you could be right. I should give them a try.



NeBy said:


> *It's clearly stated they only kill people if they're paid. *



I don´t think any Zaoldyeck would kill another Zaldyeck for money. They don´t seem to be _that _deadhearted, well ... maybe excluding Miluki, Cyborg-mom and the unknown brother.

Edit: Oh and Silva killed Zitoh without getting paid, so it´s not entirely true.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 26, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> *looks at sig*
> Knuckle ftw X3
> 
> 
> ...



His list of top3 is quite good. His first two are identical to mine, and Claymore...well, it's also pretty good...but I have difficulties comparing those genres. I mean, it's like comparing apples with oranges. Claymore is more in the line of Elfenlied, while FMA is more in the style of hxh. One can call both genres shounen, but there is quite a distinction between them; the targeted audience is clearly different.

If one looks at the 'apples' (hxh type), mine would be:

1.hxh
2.FMA
3.twelve kingdoms (though 'black blood brothers' and 'Rahxephon' is also very good)

For the 'oranges':

1.Elfenlied
2.Claymore
3.Death Note (though this one is almost a different genre, again)




> I don´t think any Zaoldyeck would kill another Zaldyeck for money. They don´t seem to be _that _deadhearted, well ... maybe excluding Miluki, Cyborg-mom and the unknown brother.



I've always wondered about that. I remember Zeno saying they kill whomever they're payed to kill, and I've always wondered if that would include one of the Zoaldeyck family too. If they really adher to their own 'pro killer ethos', they should - even though the price would be exhuberant, no doubt.

But I think you're right. The zaoldeyk family is eerie and weird, but they do have some (twisted) bond to eachother. Take Illumi, for instance; he's as cold as a deepfreeze-fish, and did awful things to Killua...yet, he sort of loves him too (noooo, mattaru; I meant; brotherly love!  ). Even the needle in his head was partly to protect Killua. They all seem to have a love-hate relationship with eachother. I think the two that get along together the best is Zeno and Silva.

I doubt Silva would consider killing his prodigy offspring Killua, being the future heir, and all that...




> Edit: Oh and Silva killed Zitoh without getting paid, so it´s not entirely true.


True. Though that was 'un accident de parcours' (as they say in some foreign language  ). I bet they'll kill bodyguards of a designated target too, if they get in the way. But you know what I meant; they only actively seek out to kill someone (an assassination), if they get payed for it.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 26, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I've always wondered about that. I remember Zeno saying they kill whomever they're payed to kill, and I've always wondered if that would include one of the Zoaldeyck family too. If they really adher to their own 'pro killer ethos', they should - even though the price would be exhuberant, no doubt.



No I dont think their pro killer ethos would be that stupid, if they would accept jobs targeted at themselves, they would have been dead years ago!!!!!

Just read the chapter:

I cant believe Palm died with no action???? We need a blood bath and I want Ikarogu to be the bait for it  Seriously Ikagoru was so cool at first when fighting Killua in that first body he was, now he just looks like a numpty dumpty who doesnt know what he is doing X3

And nice scape pufu, I wonder if he finds Yupi on his way


----------



## NeBy (Apr 26, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> No I dont think their pro killer ethos would be that stupid, if they would accept jobs targeted at themselves, they would have been dead years ago!!!!!



Unless they asked like 200 billion for killing even the weakest familymember. 

Ofcourse, it wouldn't make much sense though, certainly if they were killing their own kids; then why have them in the first place, and how would the family-business go on?

But...well, strictly speaking, if they say they'll kill everyone for money, when they agree to a contract to kill, say, Killua, they should do it! 

They'll never go that far though.

Edit: I'm wondering if other people have encountered this; when I klick on the 'more' of the smilies it sometimes makes my computer go totally nuts. I first thought it was a virus! (a-virusscan can't find anything, though). But it sure is annoying and freaky; can't something be done about it? I actually have to unplug before I can do anything with my computer again; otherwise all windows go crazy and one can't execute anything anymore. It sure isn't normal.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 26, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Thank you fxu, I wanna have your internet babies



And I want to have your internet *babes* in your sigpic.  From what series were they, again?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 26, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Unless they asked like 200 billion for killing even the weakest familymember.



Its true that they only kill for money, but I think you seem to forget that its a family bussiness and the second reason of them killing is for the *family*

And they look like they care about their family, since Illumi did all that in the Hunter Exams just to so Silva can have a fatherly chat with him in the end.

After all they are just like anyother family and I think it has been proven times that they care for each other more than they care about money.

Like Silva being there at the moment in the current Arc 



NeBy said:


> Ofcourse, it wouldn't make much sense though, certainly if they were killing their own kids; then why have them in the first place, and how would the family-business go on?
> 
> But...well, strictly speaking, *if they say they'll kill everyone for money*, when they agree to a contract to kill, say, Killua, they should do it!
> 
> They'll never go that far though.



And again they never said they will kill just *everyone* for money, they only say: They ONLY kill for money

but if a job comes around they have the option to either take it or not, again you are forgeting that they have the power to say no to a job


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 26, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Claymore is more in the line of Elfenlied,


I'd replace Elfen Lied with Berserk, although Berserk is way more violent.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 26, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Its true that they only kill for money, but I think you seem to forget that its a family bussiness and the second reason of them killing is for the *family*


Well, no, I didn't forget that, that's why I said it would make little sense to kill their kids, because then the family-bussiness would stop.  



> And they look like they care about their family, since Illumi did all that in the Hunter Exams just to so Silva can have a fatherly chat with him in the end.
> 
> After all they are just like anyother family and I think it has been proven times that they care for each other more than they care about money.


Yes, in a way, they do care about their family - as I've said.

No, they're not just like any other family - at least, my family never tortured me as a way to contemplate about my behaviour. 



> Like Silva being there at the moment in the current Arc


He did ask about Killua, but basically, he was just there to pick up Zeno. He didn't even went looking for his son, although he must have known Killua would encounter ennemies far superior in nen than himself.

I don't think 'any other family' would react that way; clearly their education and relationship is a strange one.



> And again they never said they will kill just *everyone* for money, they only say: They ONLY kill for money
> 
> but if a job comes around they have the option to either take it or not, again you are forgeting that they have the power to say no to a job



I think you're a bit 'selectively' reading what I wrote. I explicitly said "They'll never go that far though." - so clearly I hadn't forgotten they could say no. 

Btw, Zeno actually said (I've looked it up, this time): "If there is someone you want dead, contact me."

So, technically spoken, that 'someone' could be a familymember too - though it seems we're both in agreement it is higly unlikely they would ever agree to that.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a new topic in mind .... can someone give a detailed account of the invasion so far. 
with all the different plotlines chronologically split up and analyzed and remarked upon ? Including Panels would also be welcome. 

Reps for the best post


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

I wish I could do that but that way of my league. Also Palm must be alive since her and Gon might be meant for each other. Also Ikagoru will somehow defeat Bourda too. And I wonder what would happen if the Zoaldeyck family was given the most money ever in order to killed Netero?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 26, 2008)

interesting chapter, mr octopus likes to have fun and bust loose. looks like he is gonna attack that mfer ant from behind since it can't use the elevator or something. also of course palm is still alive, palm is very strong. but that is kinda mysterious her nen wrting. and its kewl that potclean is starting to take its effect against yupi, even though yupi thinks he figured out how to smash knuckle. and soon killua w/ meleoron will show up and then yupi is in real deep shit. meanwhile gon and pitou are having a nice little staring contest for like another hour, how retarded. and we still have no idea at all what the king and netero are doing  but at least we get to see pufu evading morau's hatsu with ease, cuz pufu is gonna kill that mfer


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2008)

Im secretly hoping that theres no Hiatus or atleast an anime is announced in the next chapter, wishful thinking I guess

As for Pufu v Morau, looks like his ultimate prison was broken with ease, Pufu was smarter than we thought

And Yuppi is fail, he thinks that Knuckle will fall for that shitty routine? He can't even handle Potclean, and times up for him, Knuckle gonna kick some ass.

As for Palm, I wouldn't be surprised if she's gone to where the King is. We all know she can track the King and she'll do anything for Netero.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 26, 2008)

well they all live in the same house hold so they probably knew each other jobs. Clearly that was neither Silvas or Zeno full potential, killing the GR was bonus but it clearly wasn't profitable considering that Illumia was already on the task of killing their employer. Considering that they got their jobs at about the same time period, risk/reward management would have been caculated then and their. To prevent the Zaoldeck name from being tarnished of course Silva and Zeno had to engage Kuroro in combat so that they can get future jobs ( if they didn't and the mob bosses died then it would appear obvious that the Zaoldeck was working with the GR making future business for the Zaoldeck family not likely ) however since the chances of Illumia killing the godfathers, Silva and Zeno employer, was very high, Silva and Zeno didn't put as much effort into the fight as they should or would have. That fight was staged and not staged at the same time.


----------



## Gary (Apr 26, 2008)

so what are we tlaking about now


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 26, 2008)

hey there everyone X3 ive been quite busy so i havent been posting, i HAVE however, read the latest chap.
 its so funny when interest is added as the person can do nothing about it, and yupi sure wasnt pleased.

 so.. the chapter... first of all, like i said- yupi is a moron, seriously, hes not going to accomplih anything and potclean is just going to interest the shit out of him . Im still in awe of just how little time has passed since the invasion begun and how togashi has managed to cover everything in such detail and depth. which is all good if we didnt have to have a hitaus 

   second of all, lol morau, pufu isnt going to be anywhere near a pushover and the smoke prison was overcome quite easily by the bugs. I fear for the awesome character that is morau...

  Then we have the Ikarugo section. Im sure palm ISNT dead, and i always knew that our little octapus squiddy friend would have got out of flutters body before the brovuda attack, but it was still great as usual for togashi to put us inside a characters head and we saw the quick thinking ikaruga had to do assessing his situation, and i love it when we get that sort of interaction.

  it was an interesting chapter, and im looking forward to seeing what squiddy has in mind to be able to get brovuda.



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I have a new topic in mind .... can someone give a detailed account of the invasion so far.
> with all the different plotlines chronologically split up and analyzed and remarked upon ? Including Panels would also be welcome.
> 
> Reps for the best post



  You mean since the team entered, right? This is purely memory based, ill read it again later and perhaps post a fully detailed one:


*Spoiler*: __ 





 They all rushed up through novu's gates, and next to the staircase. Yupi was by the stairs. pitou was outside using en, but NOT on the kings position (the second floor, under his order), and pufu wasnt there either. when Yupi saw them, meleoron was already using perfect plan on knuckle. 

  It was at this moment that Zeno's dragon dive hit. In that split-second, Gon was decisive enough to continue forward without hesitation, and killua soon followed suit. Yupi started an attack on shoot. The invisible knuckles picks a moment out to hit Yupi with his hatsu and they work together to allow morau to advance beyond the stairs aswell.

  The king- who was thought to be in the throne room, never WAS in the thone room. and when the dragon dive hit, pufu rushed to that very room to protect the king (he says he consciously knew the king wasnt there). Pitou saw netero and zeno from when they first dropped and pounced up ready for battle. netero quickly shockwaves pitou away but pitou avoids getting knocked too far by using his 'Dr' Hatsu. 

  Morau, who had advanced beyond the stairs then gets to the throne room where he finds pufu. Gon and killua also advance on their way outside. Killua passes ikarugo and knows that he will bump into 2 ants. He quickly (and badass-ely ) beheads the 2 low-level ants with his yo-yos (and gets spotted by were-fin).

  Zeno and Netero land, and going up to assassinate the king, they find he is sitting trying to tend to gungiki girl, in this moment, they lose their chance to assassinate him. Instead, they agree to fight outside. At the sae moment, pitou gets there and is told by the king to heal gugi girl no matter what.

  While this is happening, yupi is fighting shoot who uses his hands technique to 'fly' and keeps evading yupis angry attacks. However, he cant last long and knuckle finally gives up his position to save him. Knuckle rushed yupi to no avail.

  Pufu and morau 'introduce', and morau sets a smoke prison up as pufu goes in a 'shell', telling morau to wait.

  Gon, followed by killua, gets outside, looking for pitou, netero points to the room where pitou is tending to guingi girl. Gon rushes there, and killua is told by zeno to 'judge what is going on inside yourself'. As they go in, Gon wants to attack pitou and s very angry to see pitou not defending himself, instead helping the guingi girl. After much hesitation, and even anger at killua, he agrees to wait for pitou to heal gungi girl if pitou then heals/ revives kaito.

  Knuckle runs away from yupi for a second and yupi thinks of what is happening, paying no attention to knuckle and shoot. he passes shoot by and gives him a 'dirty' look. shoot pathetically begs knuckle to get yupi back for him, knuckle runs back in anger and vows to get yupi ( goes  super saiyan). Yupi gets to the throne room to find it in the smoke barrier, he cant get in to help the king.

  killua, having left gon, meets up with meleoron, who left knuckle earlier. Meleoron had just nearly been found by werefin.

Yupi is very angry. Angry with his disability to help the king and consciously torn between his love of destruction and his loyalty. He finally goes apeshit and in a 'tranformation', becomes HUGE and then quickly gets smaller again. The whole place basically collapses. Knuckle now thinks of a 'plan in which he can get yupi'.


 So, thats what happened in 5 minutes (:WOW). I didnt mention abit on flutter, abit on bizef, and abit on werefin, ubt phew that took awhile, and all on memory...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 26, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I have a new topic in mind .... can someone give a detailed account of the invasion so far.
> with all the different plotlines chronologically split up and analyzed and remarked upon ? Including Panels would also be welcome.
> 
> Reps for the best post



i thought about that but it needs a lot of time and its really difficult


----------



## Vyse (Apr 26, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> so what are we tlaking about now



You always ask this question Just read the posts

I´m trying to do a timeline, but it might take a while.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 26, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i thought about that but it needs a lot of time and its really difficult





uchiha-alia said:


> IS this any good?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


 I didnt take too long on mine and i might do i full summary but from pure memory, i think my summary is awesome  

  I do think its amazing how in depth togashi has made it, and from my summary you see that so much has gone on in such a short space of time.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

I been thinking about which Nen types that all the Chimera Ants are. Since all we know for sure is that Nefelpitou is a Specialization type and that Leol was a Materialization type and that Pike and Rammoto were Reinforcement type. But what were the Nen types of all the other Chimera Ants?

Like how Meruem has the ability to absorb the raw aura of nen-users he has killed which might be Specialization type but I am not sure. Also that Shauapufu ability is a hypnotic moth dust he disperses with his wings, Spiritual Message. He is also able to use the scales as a specialized En, reading his opponnent's emotions through their aura which sounds like Specialization type too but who knows. And that Montutuyupi has the ability to shapeshift which might be the Specialization type too maybe. 

Then there Brouda who can fire off energy which sounds like Emisson to me. That Bee-Horn who has the greatest raw physical strength must be the Reinforcement type. With Koruto possibly being the Transformation type. Also that Meleoron might be the Manipulation since he ability can work for more than one person. With Werefin most likely being the Emission since he fire off missiles. And that Zazan is probably a Transformation type since she can transforms other person as well as herself too. Then there Zitoh who is most likely Materialization since he materalize those crossbows attach to his arms. Lastly there Ikarugo who has the ability to inhabit and control corpses which must be the Manipulation type too. So what does everyone think of my theory?


----------



## Vyse (Apr 26, 2008)

Okay here´s the timeline:

*It all began 50 years ago*

*-*Netero is the best

*10 minutes before the actual break-in.*

  -There are 4 invasion squads.

  Number 1 contains Knuckle, Shoot and Meloreon. They will have to defeat Yupi.
  Number 2 – that´s Gon and Killua. They are to defeat Pitou.
  Number 3 – Ikarugo  à has to find Palm
  Number 4 is Morau. Destined to fight Pufu.

  -Welfin heads out to find the “intruder”. He´s together with Inzagi and Maenore.

  -The King is talking to Pitou. He´s decided to follow his destiny no matter what.

-Pufu and Yupi are talking on the roof.

*7 minutes before the break in*

  -The forces of light are preparing for battle.
  - Welfin continues to search for the “intruder”. He´s lying to Bizef.

*2 minutes before the break-in*

  -Zeno and Netero jumped down
  -Yupi is guarding the throne room


*10 seconds before the break-in*

-Morau is doing the countdown
  - The royal guards notice Zeno and Netero
  -Pitou is releasing his “En”
  -Zeno is doing his Dragon Dive

*0:00:00:00 – 0:00:00:96*

  -Pufu returns to the King in order to warn him
  -Pitou is jumping at Netero
  -Netero pwns Pitou. Pitou is flying
  -Forces of Light are breaking in
  -Pitou is trying to return to the castle with “Doctor Blythe”
  -Dragon Dive strikes when Yupi encounters the Forces of Light
  -Dragon Dive kills Komugi


*0:00:00:96- 0:00:03:01*

  -Pitou is reaching the King with the dead Komugi in his hands
  -Yupi is grinning. He decides to protect the King with his body
  -Killua recognizes his Gramps´Dragon Dive
  -Gon remains focussed
  -Shoot is determined. Hewants to survive in order to say “Thank you!” to Gon.
  -Knuckle (invisible because of Meloreon´s ability) is doing Hakoware on Yupi.
  -Pufu realizes that the King is not in the throne room. He smiles peacefully. Dragon Dive didn´t hit him
  -King tells Pitou to heal Komugi
  -King asks Netero to change the location of their fight


*0:00:03:01- 0:00:03:28*

  -Knuckle realizes that Yupi´s aura has no limit.
  -Yupi extends his arm and hits the forces of light

*0:00:03:28-0:00:04:87*

*-*Morau hits Yupi with his Pipe
  -The Forces of Light slip through Yupi´s defence
  -Gon and Killua changed their direction once they dodged Yupi´s attack. Their goal: Pitou on the second floor
  -Ikarugo heads for the elevator

*0:00:04:87-0:00:06:52*

  -Killua changes directions in order to rescue Ikarugo from Inzagi and Meanore
  -He pwns them with one strike

*0:00:06:52-0:00:08-73*

  -Morau vs Pufu begins
  -Ikarugo: “killua … I owe you one”
  -Gon sees Netero, Zeno and the King

*0:00:08-73-0:00:13:86*

  -Ikarugo meets Zitoh and Brouda (in his comoflage)
  -Shoot is fighting Yupi
  -Kuckle can just watch and is unable to help
  -Welfin is still searching for the intruder
  -“The interest is piling up”

*0:00:13:86-0:00:18:56*

  -Knuckle joins the fight
  -Zeno shows Killua and Gon the location of Pitou ( with his Dragon Head)
  -Shoot is pretty much dying right now
  -Morau vs Pufu is commencing
  -Ikarugo is down to search palm
  -Welfin suspects Brouda

*0:00:18:56-0:00:34:89*

  -Gon goes SSj while Pitou is healing Komugi
  -The “Pitou is Gon´s bitch”-moment
  -Gon decides to wait an hour. Pitou shall bring back Kaito. (Thanks, Kllua)
  -Meloreon tries to get killua for help
  -He encounters Welfin

*0:00:34:89-0:02:09:04*

  -Knuckle goes SSJ
  -Meloreon meets up with killua


*0:02:09:04-0:02:12:39*

*-*Yupi gets ass-big

*0:02:12:39-0:03:35:47*

*0:02:37:97: *Gon´s mysterious cry

  -Silva kills Zitoh
  -Zeno and Silva leave the scene
  -Pufu escapes Moraus smoke-cage
  -Ikarugo encounters Brouda


----------



## Vyse (Apr 26, 2008)

^It might not be very accurate but i tried my best. that was harder than I thought. Please correct me if I´m wrong somewhere. I´ll try to edit it until it´s perfect.


----------



## Gary (Apr 26, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> You always ask this question Just read the posts
> 
> I?m trying to do a timeline with pics, but it might take a while.



only reaosn i am not reading the post is i dont wanna go thorugh 20+ post that have 5
+ sentences


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

I think it good enough to me.


----------



## Power16 (Apr 26, 2008)

+ reps for Oversoul for timeline... Questions: So they are at 2 minutes or hours?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

It 2 minutes or Kaito would have been revive already.


----------



## Power16 (Apr 26, 2008)

So that's minutes - seconds - microseconds(?).


----------



## tictactoc (Apr 26, 2008)

BIG ANNOUNCEMENT:
Right now it's just a rumor, so no need to flip.
 Don't know if you are already aware of that, but it'd seem that HxH will finish in 13 chapters (12 now). The source is not bogus since the guy who announced that is one of the admin from Ritual Scan forge (french site where you can find any shonen jump related news). He said that he could be wrong though, since his source told him  that POT ended in september 2007, but it finished in February 2008.
And Togashi will take another break. That much is confirmed.
Hope the guy was wrong. HxH ending in 12 chaps ? The FAK :/


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 26, 2008)

tictactoc said:


> BIG ANNOUNCEMENT:
> Right now it's just a rumor, so no need to flip.
> Don't know if you are already aware of that, but it'd seem that HxH will finish in 13 chapters (12 now). The source is not bogus since the guy who announced that is one of the admin from Ritual Scan forge (french site where you can find any shonen jump related news). He said that he could be wrong though, since his source told him  that POT ended in september 2007, but it finished in February 2008.
> And Togashi will take another break. That much is confirmed.
> Hope the guy was wrong. HxH ending in 12 chaps ? The FAK :/


I heard about this a while back and i personally think it's fake, but seeing how Togashi's interest in HxH is so low that he needs constant breaks to even continue writing/drawing it it wouldn't surprise me if it was legit.
And if that's the case it would be the biggest fail evah~


----------



## Power16 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hope it's a fake, if Togashi wants to quit HxH he better give me a good 20 Chapter of Hisoka vs Kuroro before he does so...


----------



## Gary (Apr 26, 2008)

if he does that i will never respect him again.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 26, 2008)

Of course that's fake. The fact that Togashi's even going as far to pay detailed attention to Ikaragu's persuit of Palm when the arc let alone the manga is supposed to end within the space of 12 chapters reinforces that notion. Sounds to me like the same old baseless nonsense.

Great work on that timeline Oversaul. I'll try and check up on it some other time.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 26, 2008)

theres no way to rap this up that quick, this is by far his best work, if he actually stopped and bastardized the ending like seshi kismoto did to 666 satan he would be utter fail, but the source is french, how much stock can you take in that


----------



## Gary (Apr 26, 2008)

well their is no way he would do that .


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

That rumor is fake since HxH won't end until chapter 500 in my book I hope.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 26, 2008)

fake ofcourse man he is writing every detail you can be sure he isnt going to do that


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

You got that right and what does everyone think of my theory about which nen types the chimera ants belong to?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 26, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I been thinking about which Nen types that all the Chimera Ants are. Since all we know for sure is that Nefelpitou is a Specialization type and that Leol was a Materialization type and that Pike and Rammoto were Reinforcement type. But what were the Nen types of all the other Chimera Ants?
> 
> Like how Meruem has the ability to absorb the raw aura of nen-users he has killed which might be Specialization type but I am not sure. Also that Shauapufu ability is a hypnotic moth dust he disperses with his wings, Spiritual Message. He is also able to use the scales as a specialized En, reading his opponnent's emotions through their aura which sounds like Specialization type too but who knows. And that Montutuyupi has the ability to shapeshift which might be the Specialization type too maybe.



Meruem is probably transformation or manipulation. There is also a distinct possibility he is specilization. As to the other Nen types, they can be discounted for various reasons. With regards to reinforcement, Mereum is not simple minded in any sense of the world. Moreover, the king's physical prowness and overwhealming power is symptomatic of his strange birth and the chimera ant mecanics. Hence, power is not due to some natural affinity pseudo, but a chemical one. As to materilization and emission, the king simply lacks any tangiable displays to classify him as such. 

Keeping the above in mind, Mereum can only be specilization, manipulation, or transformation. Now, it would seem obvious and necessary he is specilization. Both for the sake of the story and to consolidate his overall brokeness. However, I think  manipulation is also a distinct possibility. One which could serve as yet another surprise to readers, and to how the king's fight(s) play out. In retrospect, the king's ability to increase hsi strength through the absorbtions (eating) of others is an extension of his Chimera ant self, of which utilizes a manipulatory imperative. Comparitvely speaking, Shalnarak can utilize his abilities to temporaliy increase his physical states; so the king's ability is similar in principle. Beyond this there is nothing to support manipulation. By the same token, the above is also relatable to transformation in mroe acute ways. I think they should be obvious. Meh. 
Regardless, I am certain the king is going to survive this arc, and that the fights will have a funky ass twist regarding his "Manipulation ability". IMO- 

Shauapufu is probably transformation. My conclusion is based on his personality and that he is completly in line with Hisoka's descriptions. As to his abilities, the manifesting of millions of Bee's from cocooning his wings, and that he is facing Morau convicnes me.  On the other hand, his pollen's and or mecanism of control with them are more so manipulation. That being said, it is not so much "direct manipulation" like Shalnarak with his "doll". So based on the above, I would say Shauapufu is transformation. Yet, his ability is a mix of both trans/manip. They go well together afterall! As to the scales, Hisoka can kind do something like that also....

Yupi is probably Reinfrocement due to the apparent simplicty of his ability and personality. His actual physiology could serve as an excuse for any manipulation implications. That being said, if one tries to compare, his ability is oddly similar to Feitan. Thus, he would fall into the transformation category. Again, his body is just so funky that it's hard to tell. Going off his raw power and personality he should be reinforcement. However, going off the vague detail of his abilities he should actually have a hatsu of transformation, or of course specilization. Honestly, his ability is like a reverse of Knuckle and simplified Feitan. 



Emperor Time said:


> Then there Brouda who can fire off energy which sounds like Emisson to me.



Don't remmeber the names to the ants. However, I agree.



Emperor Time said:


> That Bee-Horn who has the greatest raw physical strength must be the Reinforcement type.



Bee-Horn? Do you mean the guy Killua pwned ?



Emperor Time said:


> With Koruto possibly being the Transformation type. Also that Meleoron might be the Manipulation since he ability can work for more than one person. With Werefin most likely being the Emission since he fire off missiles. And that Zazan is probably a Transformation type since she can transforms other person as well as herself too. Then there Zitoh who is most likely Materialization since he materalize those crossbows attach to his arms. Lastly there Ikarugo who has the ability to inhabit and control corpses which must be the Manipulation type too. So what does everyone think of my theory?



Werefin is probably emission type but mixes it with materilization.
Zazan is as transformation= not sure. Couldn't place that funkyness.
Ikarugo is epic.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you for putting so much care into responding to my possible theory and actually I believe that Bee-Horn is still alive to my knowledge.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 26, 2008)

No prob. Although I think everything I said could be completly off base.
--------
By Bee-Horn drill are we talking about the ant whom Killua tore the head off of? That's the character I am thinking of. If not that character, who are you talking about ? Killua's pwnage has been so prominent I don't even remember all the victims.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

The ant that lost his head by Killua was Rammoto. And Bee-Horn was the Bull type ant whose whereabouts are unknown.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 26, 2008)

when are we gonna see what happens between gon and pitou


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

Possibly next chapter I hope.


----------



## tictactoc (Apr 26, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> Of course that's fake. The fact that Togashi's even going as far to pay detailed attention to Ikaragu's persuit of Palm when the arc let alone the manga is supposed to end within the space of 12 chapters reinforces that notion. Sounds to me like the same old baseless nonsense.
> 
> Great work on that timeline Oversaul. I'll try and check up on it some other time.


It's not the same old baseless nonsense, since everytime he announced that a manga would end, it did. Now he said himself that he was not too sure, so that's only why it's just a rumor, thank you.



Kira Uzumaki said:


> theres no way to rap this up that quick, this is by far his best work, if he actually stopped and bastardized the ending like seshi kismoto did to 666 satan he would be utter fail, but the source is french, how much stock can you take in that


Lol dumbass


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 26, 2008)

mr octopus can kick the shit out of any other character in manliness

i like how hunter x hunter puts us inside the character's heads so much. we get so much internal thinking processes that sets h x h as unique


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

It truely a one of a kind manga.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 26, 2008)

it just has something that the other shonen manga's dont have, plus i love how there is no holding back on the violence


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

Violence is always a plus in my book.


----------



## Starwing (Apr 27, 2008)

ET,

I think there may be a possibility that nen works differently for Ants and they belong to no group at all, or to several.  Somehow, their personalities don't seem to fit Hisoka's reasoning.  Not that Hisoka is always right, but it fit most of the other times.

However, what is more possible that the ants don't have the same wise counsil of Wing or the other nen masters and they pretty much tried to master nen that is not in their category.

Pitou: Dr. Blythe seems to be a materialization technique, whereas his 'controlling' technique (can't remember what it's called) seems to be manipulation.  Now, these two are placed relatively close to each other on the chart, so if he's one he'll have a high percentage of the other.  However, after he fixed Kaitou, he said, "I know, I'll make this my technique."  This suggests that he didn't really give a lot of thought to it.

Yupi: Transformation or reinforcement?  Is he like Biscuit?


As for the King, I think he must be everything.  Or, I still hope he's Emission, because that's Pockle's nen type and teehee, I still think there's a connection.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 27, 2008)

Starwing said:


> ET,
> 
> I think there may be a possibility that nen works differently for Ants and they belong to no group at all, or to several.  Somehow, their personalities don't seem to fit Hisoka's reasoning.  Not that Hisoka is always right, but it fit most of the other times.
> 
> ...



Thanks for replying to my question so well and I agree about how the Chimera Ants are not really set to any one particular type of Nen when you think about it and your question has made me wondering for a long time too.
About the conection between the animals that the Queen ate and her Chimera Ant children that she made as a result of it. Since it all relates to her special ability of Phagogenisis which allows only her species the ability to do all that.

As we know that Koruto is the result of the very first human that the Queen ate which was a young boy of about nine trying to protect his sister Reina but dying instead which is proven since both have the same memories. Then there the case of Meleoron and Peggy since in his memory he was the foster child of the latter. Then there Jairo who was the former king of Neo Green Life, since Jairo's will which was his memories was so strong after he became a chimera ant, he was able to break free of the Chimera Ant Queen's control long before her death. But on the other hand there Leol whose memories of his previous life are not that of a human's, but those of a lion instead.

Which means that the connection between Pokkuru and Meruem is very possible for many reasons. For the main reason is that Meruem was feed Pokkuru's corpse which means that Meruem has a very good chance of having Pokkuru's memories and is possibly Pokkuru reborn. Since it explains how Meruem became able to used Nen since Pokkuru was a very strong Nen archer that was so poweful that he was able to become a hunter too. Also they do share the same eyes which would explain why Meruem willing to kill anyone and feels superior to all which could relate to the lingering memories of being killed terribly and of never becoming a successful wildlife hunter like he always wanted too. So in conclusion Meruem has a very good chance of being a reborn Pokkuru who has become way more powerful and thus has turned evil as a result of this.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 27, 2008)

to whoever said HXH would end in 12 chapters, im not buying it. I dont care how reliable the source is but i just dont think togashi would be that cheap. He's putting so much detail and depth into each individual chapter that it seems that just this arc will take more than another 12 chapters. Of course, its possible, but it wont stop me from flying to japan to force togashi to continue.

  Also, once again, I'll say how much i love when we get to see exactly how a character is thinking and feeling. Usually togashi puts us in killua's mind, now it was ikaruga. It adds that whole new layer of interactiveness that other stories dont have and its awesome seeing exactly how characters are thinking and reacting to 'real-time' situations. It even makes it somewhat more believable, and along with togashi's narrative style of story telling, he wont miss a single detail and together they have depth that other mangas dream of.

  As for the nen types of chimera ants: starwing, the nen system most definetaly applies to the chimera ants as it does to all. We have even seen pitou take the water test so we know they belong to nen groups. Nen does not alter. We know pitou is speciaisation, i would say meruem is specialisation, pufu is transformation, yupi is reinforcement, brouda is emission and werefin is either emmision or transformation. Meruem's ability to take in the nen of prey, to me: cant realy fit anywhere else.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2008)

well we'll know for sure in 13 chapters


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 27, 2008)

may be if all of them died it will end


----------



## Nakor (Apr 27, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> may be if all of them died it will end



hahahah. yeah, togashi just kills gon and killua off. story ends. that was his whole purpose for coming up with the ant arc.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 27, 2008)

so the hiatus is 2 months b4 another 10 chaps? i guess i can dig it. do you guys think the next 10 chaps will change a lot in this arc, i doubt it ends by then, we'll be kinda lucky to even see netero and the king fight i thinki


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 27, 2008)

So is the theory of Meruem being a reborned Pokkuru possible at all or is it impossible instead?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 27, 2008)

we geting to the next hiatus yet                             ?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes but we get another chapter first though.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 27, 2008)

Power16 said:


> + reps for Oversoul for timeline... Questions: So they are at 2 minutes or hours?





Power16 said:


> So that's minutes - seconds - microseconds(?).



Thanks X3 It´s hours - minutes - seconds - milliseconds... microseconds would be the next step

I guess with that scale we can tell that the arc will end in this night.

I couldn´t believe it myself. Just 3 minutes passed ... Togashi is awesome. He puts so much depth into HxH.


tictactoc said:


> BIG ANNOUNCEMENT:
> Right now it's just a rumor, so no need to flip.
> Don't know if you are already aware of that, but it'd seem that HxH will finish in 13 chapters (12 now). The source is not bogus since the guy who announced that is one of the admin from Ritual Scan forge (french site where you can find any shonen jump related news). He said that he could be wrong though, since his source told him  that POT ended in september 2007, but it finished in February 2008.
> And Togashi will take another break. That much is confirmed.
> Hope the guy was wrong. HxH ending in 12 chaps ? The FAK :/



HxH is ending in 12 chaps? Never ever, there´s so much left to tell. The Genei Ryodan, Kurapicas quest, Killuas quest (Silva "Someday he will return... because he´s my son"), Gon has to find Ging etc pp

Maybe another hiatus is coming up after those 12 chaps? Togashi would never give up on HxH. He has to make a living.



tictactoc said:


> It's not the same old baseless nonsense, *since everytime he announced that a manga would end, it did*. Now he said himself that he was not too sure, so that's only why it's just a rumor, thank you.



WOOT ..  this guy has to be God himself. He knows that a manga will end, he´s amazing


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 27, 2008)

I agree that it impossible for HunterxHunter to end that soon.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 27, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Togashi would never give up on HxH. He has to make a living.



Togashi and his wife have lots and lots of money. he can retire right now and be lazy the rest of his life and not have to worry about needing money.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 27, 2008)

But the fans might still try to killed him if he should end HxH that soon though.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 27, 2008)

so-I guess talking about Togashi's anoying practice of introducing good designed ,hyped characters and finishing them of of-screen is beaitng a dead horse in here,huh?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 27, 2008)

H X H ending in 12 chapters....
If that's true the octapus getting what is likely to be an entire chapter is the most leading thing ever. It just wouldn't make sense. I mean, sure Togashi did a quick ending with YuYu. However, it just doesn't seem possible in thsi case. Then again, the whim of man are a hard thing to swallow some times. I won't believe it until theend though. H X H still has too much to tell.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 27, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> H X H ending in 12 chapters....
> If that's true the octapus getting what is likely to be an entire chapter is the most leading thing ever. It just wouldn't make sense. I mean, sure Togashi did a quick ending with YuYu. However, it just doesn't seem possible in thsi case. Then again, the whim of man are a hard thing to swallow some times. I won't believe it until theend though. H X H still has too much to tell.



It would be silly for togashi to end the manga in 12 chapters but not devote every chapter to the main characters. Unless togashi just doens't know what to do with Gon and Killua.


----------



## Gary (Apr 27, 2008)

it can never end in 12 chapter unless he pulls a yyh


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 27, 2008)

Lol at everyone saying it can't end in 12 chapters, as i said before i think it's bullshit too, but at the same time there's always a possibility.
If Togashi is tired of it (as he seems to be) he can just quit whenever he feels like it (assuming he doesn't have some contract or whatever with SJ), maybe he doesn't even care enough to give it an ending.
One day he might just say "Fuck this" and drop it, he got ca$h enough to do that.


----------



## Fran (Apr 27, 2008)

x.x He's got enough cash to buy out the whole of Shounen Jump.

Fingers crossed that it won't end, unless Ging makes a magical appearance along with all the GR.
If Togashi does that, his name will fall. Very, very hard.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 27, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> x.x He's got enough cash to buy out the whole of Shounen Jump.


Im not sure he would be able to buy SJ, it seems kinda humongous 
But even if he was flat out broke, his wife is still rich as hell with all the cash she gets for all the Sailor Moon stuff being sold and whatnot.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 27, 2008)

lol togashi is rich, VERY rich. I mean, just on his wife's income alone he would be considered very rich but when you add to that all the money he gets from his own work the sum is HUGE.

 I really dont think he will suddenly end the series. Hes been doing things in such depth and taking his time on everything way too much for someone whos nearly going to finish. The main reason i dont think he's going to finish, for me- is not gin, because for all we know he could show up (probably not), but JAIRO. togashis not the sort of guy that just randomly shows us a character only to end the series without rapping up his story. Speaking of rapping up stories, gon, killua, hisoka, kuroro, leorio, kurapica, ryodan... They all have so much story left in them that it would be impossible to finish everything even if his last 12 chapters had 50 pages each.

  As I said: Jairo, and Hisoka V kuroro, are the 2 main reasons (along with many others) that i think this manga is far from its end.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2008)

12 chapters? He can't even finish the arc in that much time, let alone the whole manga. If it does happen then Togashi can pretty much give up being a mangaka, he'll lose most of his fan base and I doubt SJ would be willing to publish his manga's.


----------



## Oni (Apr 27, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> 12 chapters? He can't even finish the arc in that much time, let alone the whole manga. If it does happen then Togashi can pretty much give up being a mangaka, he'll lose most of his fan base and I doubt SJ would be willing to publish his manga's.



QFT

He'll be dropped by the entire industry and he bloody well knows! Besides, if you have lots of money, power, status and more money will always be of importance (unless you want to live like a hermit). Also, he could always sell his series to someone else if he really loses interest.

EDIT
Unconfirmed chapter 290 summary:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Silva crashes onto the following persons, hence killing them: Gon, Killua, Jin, Hisoka, Genei Ryodan, Leorio...


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 27, 2008)

if he'd do that,it'd be,what,50 chapters of Gin related activity down into oblivion.If he wanted to do it like that,then he shouldve LET Gon meet Ging after leaving GI,instead of pulling an asshole.Plus,theres the Danchou geting his nen unleashed and finished,the rest of the ryodan,the Zoldick's ,Gon's mother (which seems to be something important,considering Ging stil talks about her,even if they "separated" and he knew Gon stil wouldn't hear it),etc.,etc.He'd need at least two more arcs to finish this.And then Kurapika and Leorio would stil qualify as side characters from the whole-work point of view.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 27, 2008)

wait is there another chapter? or are we in hiatus time now


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 27, 2008)

its "unconfirmed",the guy said                        .


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 27, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> wait is there another chapter? or are we in hiatus time now


I think we got one more until the hiatus.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2008)

Any spoilers that come out this week will most likely be fake since theres no Shonen Jump this week. Though they will be posted none the less, if only for the lulz


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2008)

man it feels like theres more than one golden week, it always rolls around so fast, im always like again

oh well


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 27, 2008)

So well Mereum ever had memories of his past life as a human or will that never happen?


----------



## Gary (Apr 27, 2008)

nah at one manga said that their might be spoilers leaked from sj


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 28, 2008)

Unusually quiet in here today ain't it....


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2008)

Exam time for me>_<

Same for the rest I assume.


----------



## Fran (Apr 28, 2008)

1 week before my 3 hour, excruciating execution!

 ~ Spoilers don't happen this early.
How about we make some HXH Motivational posters to pass time???


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 28, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Exam time for me>_<
> 
> Same for the rest I assume.


Lawlz school, i pity thee.
Im done with that shit, FREEEDOOOOM!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 28, 2008)

i predict mr octopus slays that fodder ant in a glorious test of his manhood and then werefin or someone figures out whats going on and is about to kill him, until palm shows up and busts asses. also killua/meleron show up to save knuckle


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 28, 2008)

I just got the 8k post in the Claymore thread, yay me


----------



## fxu (Apr 28, 2008)

You guys are gonna cry....



From Ritual:



Translated;

"It's confirmed that the next 4 series to end will be *Hunter x Hunter,* (Although it's unknown if it's permanent or just a hiatus), *Poseidon, Hatsukoi & Mx0.* Otherwise, for the new series, we'll have *Shimabukuro Mitsutoshi* (Seiki Matsu Leader Dentakeshi) et *Hamada Kôsuke.* 
Here's a page from a One Shot by *Hamada Kôsuke* :


(More from Ritual, essentially just resuming what was posted)

*Regarding HxH, there's going to be a hiatus in 3 weeks. Confirmed. But during that Hiatus, they're going to decide whether to end it permanently or to continue it after the next 10 chapters.*


----------



## Fran (Apr 28, 2008)

...
*
WHAT?*
Wait wait...

They're deciding between making a crap rushed ending...
Or continuing the manga? Or just drop it at a cliffhanger?

Who is 'they'? SJ? Tog's team?
ARGHHH! NOT PLEASED AT ALL. AT ALL.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 28, 2008)

fxu said:


> You guys are gonna cry....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Togashi fucked himself over with his laziness.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2008)

Mx0 is ending, thats sad but I just don't buy HxH ending. 



> But during that Hiatus, *Togashi is* going to decide whether to end it permanently or to continue it after the next 10 chapters.



Fixed, he better carry on with it, otherwise I'll lose alot of respect for him. If he can't do it why don't SJ and Togashi just hire some other artist to carry it on?

And not to mention nothing will be resolved!!!!!!!!! No Ging, no Lereo/Kurapica, no figth between Kuroro and Hisoka, this blows


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 28, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Fixed, he better carry on with it, otherwise I'll lose alot of respect for him. If he can't do it why don't SJ and Togashi just hire some other artist to carry it on?


I think "They" is the SJ higher ups, and since HxH wasn't doing well in that popularity(?)poll someone posted a few pages back i don't think this is unreasonable.
Also, i think his constant breaks might be annoying 'em.


----------



## fxu (Apr 28, 2008)

Everything goes back to the editors. That's right. The higher-ups, they decide everything. They can even make you change the storyline.

I'm sure the editors are tired of Togashi's crap.

The hiatus(es), and the low-ranking in the ToC.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2008)

But the new released volume ranked higher than most of the other Jump titles in the charts?

I guess SJ have enough popular titles now and not have to worry like back in 2001. Tho Im sure if enough of Togashi's fans send in letters then their minds could change.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 28, 2008)

If them damn 'higher ups' order that damn lazy togashi to stop then im ordering him to keep writing!! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



we NEED hisoka Vs. kuroro, like, seriously need it


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 28, 2008)

fxu said:


> You guys are gonna cry....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So two of the greatest manga I have ever read,Mx0 and HunterXHunter will go down the crapper just like that..

Jesus..

I am at a loss for words..


----------



## Kiyoshi (Apr 28, 2008)

I only recently started reading HunterxHunter, surprised at how good it is/was for all the more I heard about it.  Still, for it to possibly end in ten chapters just seems unlikely to be planned that way.  The editors must be getting sick of Togashi.  

Has there been any clarification on Togashi being really ill with something or just so rich now he is finding it hard to work?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2008)

> Has there been any clarification on Togashi being really ill with something or just so rich now he is finding it hard to work?



We don't officially know why he takes so many breaks but the rumours range from him being seriously ill, to him spending his days playing Japanes rpgs.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 28, 2008)

so we will have 10 chapters then they're going to decide 
lets hope that it will continue


----------



## NeBy (Apr 28, 2008)

Power16 said:


> + reps for Oversoul for timeline... Questions: So they are at 2 minutes or hours?



I want rep too!

Ermm...ok: They all bust in at 0 sec, they give Yupi a spanking but he isn't impressed, pipe-dude hold pufu in a cloud of smoke untill he escapes, and ...Gon stares in the beautiful eyes of pussy Pitou for an hour. There you go! 



Lobolover said:


> if he'd do that,it'd be,what,50 chapters of Gin related activity down into oblivion.If he wanted to do it like that,then he shouldve LET Gon meet Ging after leaving GI,instead of pulling an asshole.Plus,theres the Danchou geting his nen unleashed and finished,the rest of the ryodan,the Zoldick's ,Gon's mother (which seems to be something important,considering Ging stil talks about her,even if they "separated" and he knew Gon stil wouldn't hear it),etc.,etc.He'd need at least two more arcs to finish this.And then Kurapika and Leorio would stil qualify as side characters from the whole-work point of view.



Seriously; if hxh DOES stop, it can't be Togashi wishing it so. I mean: in 10-12 chapters?! Then he SHOULD have let shoot en knuckles be killed by yupi and Morau by poofu..and most of all, Gon by Pitou. It doesn't make sense to let Gon sit down for an hour. I mean, c'mon; like things are going now, the 12 chapters will long since have passed before the hour has finished! 



KLoWn said:


> Lawlz school, i pity thee.
> Im done with that shit, FREEEDOOOOM!



Really? I'm done with it too, but than came work, and that's even worse. In matters of freedom, school (certainly university) still beats work.



fxu said:


> You guys are gonna cry....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We should all write letters or email them untill their spamfilters can't cope with it anymore, begging or threatening (whatever suits you best) for them to continue.



KLoWn said:


> I think "They" is the SJ higher ups, and since HxH wasn't doing well in that popularity(?)poll someone posted a few pages back i don't think this is unreasonable.
> Also, i think his constant breaks might be annoying 'em.



I think so too. If it*were* Togashi, than he doesn't deserve ANY respect anymore. I know we've been calling him lazy, and he probably is, but we could still forgive him, because of his good work (*when* he delivered it). But if he would plug out the plug now, that would be unforgivable. He may die of all his 'illnesses' as far as I care; I would piss on his grave, if I ever went to Japan.

He can NOT end hxh like this; it's like screwing a masterpiece completely up! It's a crime against humanity! Well...ok, it's more like destroying something beautiful. He has an obligation to do it right, and without a resolution of Kurapica and the GR, Killua and his family, Gon and his dad....such an ending would suck so badly, the mangaka or the SJ higher ups should be thrown in jail. (/end rant)



CrimemasterGogo said:


> We don't officially know why he takes so many breaks but the rumours range from him being seriously ill, to him spending his days playing Japanes rpgs.



I hate the breaks and such, but I can forgive it all....as long as this story ends like it should end. It *deserves* a great ending.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 28, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Really? I'm done with it too, but than came work, and that's even worse. In matters of freedom, school (certainly university) still beats work.


Yeah i know, but im unemployed atm, so until the bills start stacking up im gonna enjoy mah freedom


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 28, 2008)

wait so it says the next hiatus starts in 3 weeks? what does that mean, we will have 2 more chapters first? or just one still after this golden week


----------



## Fran (Apr 28, 2008)

If Togashi discontinues HxH...

He would fail harder than the combined failosity of:

-Uchitards
-Narutards
-Naruchiha  [I just coined that one myself!]
-Renji Abarai
-Itachi
-Fillers
-CMgogo  [He is on par with TenTen]

3 weeks to include golden week I think AN.

And the manga that sets to replace HxH in our hearts...looks quite fail


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 28, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> If Togashi discontinues HxH...
> 
> He would fail harder than the combined failosity of:
> 
> ...



itachi is win 

also, my HxH


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Oni (Apr 28, 2008)

Gah! This would be terrible indeed! Hell, any smart artist should just buy out the concept and continue, it would make him a fortune!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 28, 2008)

for me if it isnt Togashi i wouldnt read it


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 28, 2008)

Hisoka said:


>



pretty much sums up how I'll feel if it does get finished in these 10 chapters...
which to me is really just... i mean- come on. we've been introduced to jairo and havent caught up with him plot wise. We've been given a plot with the ryodan, and killuas little brother, we have our current arc, we have hisoka V kuroro, we have kurapica and leaorio, and we have gin. All of these wont be finished in 100 chapters, let alone ten.

please dont make it happen 



 Also, Oni- it wouldne be the same without that damn lazy togashi, no other author could do it the same, we might as well just read fanfic.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 28, 2008)

@ Uchiha - Exactly,no more Hisoka!!  No more Killua  Nothing!!!


----------



## Power16 (Apr 28, 2008)

fxu said:


> You guys are gonna cry....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch.... Ouch....Ouch....

There's just too much unresolved issues and growth left in the manga. I need to see my Kuroro vs Hisoka fight or else my life won't be complete and at least on Hatsu from Ging...


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 28, 2008)

try to keep our hopes up people. theres still a good chance none of this happens, dont let the thoughts of no hisoka or killua plague you're mind, theyre the type of thoughts that consume you


----------



## fxu (Apr 28, 2008)

It pretty much depends on how much support HxH will get during the hiatus...

If they feel there's a strong support to not let it go, they won't. Also, high volume sales will help with the popularity. So go to amazon and buy some tankobons.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 28, 2008)

I am in denial and don't believe that this is true since why would they cancel a masterpiece one of a kind manga without resolving any of the plotlines first?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 28, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> pretty much sums up how I'll feel if it does get finished in these 10 chapters...
> which to me is really just... i mean- come on. we've been introduced to jairo and havent caught up with him plot wise. We've been given a plot with the ryodan, and killuas little brother, we have our current arc, we have hisoka V kuroro, we have kurapica and leaorio, and we have gin. All of these wont be finished in 100 chapters, let alone ten.
> 
> please dont make it happen
> ...



oni knows that
he means if he was a mangaka he will do that to gain fortune


----------



## Zaru (Apr 28, 2008)

I never thought HxH would normally finish in my lifetime - this pretty much confirms it


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 28, 2008)

come on people lets have a hope
dont kill me


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 28, 2008)

Hopefully we will get a miracle and everything will be great again.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 28, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I never thought HxH would normally finish in my lifetime - this pretty much confirms it



 like i said, theres still a chance this is just for another lazy togashi hiatus, I'll try not to think of this epic manga finishing.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 28, 2008)

It can't be anything but a hiatus when you think about it logically that is.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 28, 2008)

Well they let him hiatus for like 1.5 years so who knows


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 28, 2008)

Its a total downer


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 28, 2008)

I prefer a two year hiatus over a lifetime hiatus that for sure and everyone agrees about that right?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 28, 2008)

Hell yeah as long as we know its coming back who cares

Thats why I never bitched about the 10 week breaks


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 28, 2008)

its really stupid why cancel it now when he started making chapters while you had 2 years of  hiatus  if they are going to cancel it they should have done it during the 2 years  hiatus


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 28, 2008)

I agree that this anouncement makes no sense what so ever.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 28, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> its really stupid why cancel it now when he started making chapters while you had 2 years of  hiatus  if they are going to cancel it they should have done it during the 2 years  hiatus


They probably expected it to be way more popular than it turned out to be.
As stated, HxH wasn't really that high on that popularity poll.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 28, 2008)

No Hisoka VS Kuroro,no Gin,no Killua vs Gon,no Kurapica VS Spiders..yeah..

I will never ever read a manga by Togashi again..crappy ass mangaka..

He pulled the same shit with Yuyu Hakusho..although then he claimed he was forced by SJ..


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 28, 2008)

But that only because it went on hiatus for two years though?


----------



## Danchou (Apr 28, 2008)

Ritual Scan Forge is usually quite reliable, but I just can't believe that announcement. It's so unreal.

There are no words for the let down I'll have if the worst scenario turns out to be true. Really, Togashi has screwed himself, his readers and HxH over by taking all those breaks without keeping his readers informed of what's keeping him back. He sells well, so I doubt they'll can him, but it's hard for SJ to keep on making excuses for his breaks time and time again. At this point in time it seems like, it's not a question of whether he should be granted another hiatus, but whether HxH should be kept alive at all. 

Cotdamn this.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm still taking this with a grain of salt since this sounds so unreal.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow the manga gets dumped and Togashi is still wasting our time with useless lobster car chases seen last chapter? At least show us a _little_ of what we actually wanted to see. What a douche.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 28, 2008)

I thought it was a Crayfish?


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 28, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I thought it was a Crayfish?



I don't think that's the point..


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 28, 2008)

I know but I don't want to think about it anymore.


----------



## Kiyoshi (Apr 28, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> Wow the manga gets dumped and Togashi is still wasting our time with useless lobster car chases seen last chapter? At least show us a _little_ of what we actually wanted to see. What a douche.



It would have been fine if the manga isn't getting canceled.  

Unfortunately the extent of my Yu Yu experience is half way through the Dark Tournament and then scatted throughout the psychic arc with the anime and only up to the Dark Tournament in manga.  So I don't know what went down with it.

Still, looking at what is happening it doesn't seem Togashi is canceling it or didn't think to cancel it too lately.  The way the story just seems to be picking up it seems unlikely writing for a person on the verge of ditching the manga or not would do this.

I think the real story is Togashi asked for another hiatus.  The editors have said okay, and decided that since it is already going on hiatus anyways to whether or not to cut Togashi and their losses off now or let him finish.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2008)

> He would fail harder than the combined failosity of:
> 
> -Uchitards
> -Narutards
> ...



Thats not funny, even Im more useful than her

And as stated most likely Togashi asked for a longer break and now the editors are deciding if its worth it. 

As for popularity, so what if it didn't rate highly in some shitty poll taken by 12 year olds? The volume sales speak for themselves. I honestly think Togashi probably tried to throw his weight around at SJ and they aren't taking it anymore.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 28, 2008)

yes volumes ranked high when they were released


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 28, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> As for popularity, so what if it didn't rate highly in some shitty poll taken by 12 year olds? *The volume sales speak for themselves.* I honestly think Togashi probably tried to throw his weight around at SJ and they aren't taking it anymore.


Does anyone know where one can see recent volumes sells?
Would be interesting.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2008)

> Oricon has posted the 2007 Japan Book of the Year rankings, based on sales data collected between 1/1/2007 - 12/10/2007 from 674 stores of 6 retail chains around Japan. Below is the manga top 10:
> 
> 1-One Piece (46)
> 2-Nana (18)
> ...



I can't remember the site that posted weekly sales but I found this one for the whole of 2007, HxH had the 6th best selling volume.


----------



## tictactoc (Apr 28, 2008)

The only shonen jump manga selling more than HxH (1 500 000 on average) is OP (2 400 000 on average). But that was before the big break I guess. 
Now if HxH stops it's probably because  Togashi is a fucking douchebag refusing to work. 
He's not the most popular mangaka in SJ now, OP sells way more, and Oda works harder than him, Naruto ( 1 300 000 vols on average) and Bleach ( more than 1 000 000) sells well. And there's all the little series like Eyeshield 21, D gray man or Fairy tail also doing well.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2008)

> He's not the most popular mangaka in SJ now, OP sells way more, and Oda works harder than him, Naruto ( 1 300 000 vols on average) and Bleach ( more than 1 000 000) sells well. And there's all the little series like Eyeshield 21, D gray man or Fairy tail also doing well.



Fairytail is not a SJ manga. But even with the breaks HxH is still the third best selling manga in SJ, it shows that Togashi is the reason for the rumoured cancellation and not popularity. Tho to be honest if I was head of Jump I probably wouldn't like Togashi either, he gets paid a ton for doing nothing most of the time.


----------



## The_Leader (Apr 28, 2008)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. 

That's two going down the drain if the canning comes about. 

Hey, Togashi! Make another really popular and long running manga, and give SJ a reason to cancel it! Aim for three out of three series!

Even better, make it a crossover universe with Yu Yu Hakusho, HunterxHunter, and Sailor Moon! What, Shounen Jump doesn't want you anymore? Go over to Weekly Shounen, they haven't fired Akamatsu just yet.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 28, 2008)

The_Leader said:


> Go over to Weekly Shounen, they haven't fired Akamatsu just yet.


Who's Akamatsu? (Negima?)


----------



## Nakor (Apr 28, 2008)

The_Leader said:


> Go over to Weekly Shounen, they haven't fired Akamatsu just yet.



Why would they fire him?


----------



## The_Leader (Apr 28, 2008)

Ken Akamatsu. He did Love Hina and A.I. Love You before he did Negima.

The funny thing with Negima is, Akamatsu wanted to do the story ala Shounen style. The editors told him, "NO", and thus Akamatsu had to compromise with lots, and lots of fanservice. 

His problem, is that he takes a lot of weeks off, not taking into account Golden Week. Which sounds kinda like Togashi already.

The ending of Love Hina manga, also like YYH: Not so good at all, compared to what came before.

EDIT: Just joking about the firing part. I really do doubt that SJ would fire Togashi in the first place, and I would sooner expect a pig to fly into a commercial airplane's engine in the middle of the Pacific ocean during a purple sun than I would expect Weekly Shounen to fire Akamatsu.

But judging by some of the posts on his blog, WS editors and Ken....don't really get along all that well.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 28, 2008)

I follow negima and it doesn't seem to me like he takes alot of weeks off. 

Also, even if he does take a week off here and there, I feel like I get more out of his manga than say naruto or bleach. Some chapters of naruto or bleach barely have any dialogue and it takes like 1 minute to "read" the chapter. With negima I spend alot longer since there is actually dialogue to read, along with action.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 29, 2008)

we should just continue hunter x hunter ourselves if it gets canccelled lol

we can collectively figure out awesome storylines to it


----------



## Starwing (Apr 29, 2008)

Why is everyone so worked up?

If SJ drops HxH, is there any particular reason a smaller publishing company won't pick it up?  And if it's out there, we'll find it.  -.-'

The most important point is whether TOGASHI is willing to finish the story, and I believe he is still just as involved and perhaps deepening the story, which doesn't happen if an author isn't interested.  And he needs no money, why in the world did he come back?  Wasn't it because he has a story to tell, as all writers do?

I'm a little ticked off when people are mad at Togashi for writing about Ikarugo.  You assume that Togashi plans to stop the manga, or that he is scared of SJ, or that SJ dropping HxH will mean the death of this series.  We can't make any of those assumptions.  I don't think any of that is true in any case.

YYH ended like that, to the best of my knowledge, because SJ was making unreasonable requests for the plot and Togashi was spiteful.  HxH went on hiatus for unknown reasons, but the last I heard was that Kubo had a disagreement with their policy of one chapter/week.  SJ is a very demanding company, and it's goal is to sell, with very little thought to the integrity of the story from what I've seen.  They want exactly what the fanboys want; the ones with no trust in the mangaka to tell their own story at their own pace.  They want fights, cool moves, fan services, and everything that we secretly dream of.  The difference is that we trust Togashi and is willing to wait, I don't think SJ waits.

Really, for Togashi, whose story-telling is a little different and superior in many ways but perhaps not as popular, SJ has never been the right place for him.  He'd do much better as some of the seinens do, and I don't actually know if it's too late or not.  If the worse comes, we'll see.


What I think this is about is that HxH is breaking all the rules.  SJ rules say 1 chapter/week with the occasional break, NOT 10 chapters and 10 weeks.  We assumed they would allow Togashi to do as he pleases because he is so popular.  Perhaps they will, perhaps not.  They are first and foremost a publishing company and to be honest, I've seldom heard of big companies catering, making exceptions for and changing rules for a client.

If we say Togashi is lazy, maybe he is and maybe he isn't.  Why should we expect every story teller to tell their story year after year without break?  Why when Togashi doesn't need the money?  

Laziness does not undo the fact that Togashi has woven one of the best stories I've ever read.  It doesn't change any of his genius.  And when I read his manga, I've never seen an irresponsible author.  So much detail and sensitivity has been put into all of his characters, each second and each turn of events.  It's the age old question, does Togashi write for publish or does he write because the story wants to be told?  I'll believe in the story I've read and not those trying to change it to make money.

I'd much rather have YYH ended (even badly) than reduced to a cheap knock-off of DBZ.  I'd rather HxH die than be compromised.  Doesn't that suggest that Togashi is, in fact, MORE attached to his story than the average SJ mangaka?

If Togashi ends HxH, I'll cry and I'll hate him, but I'll still think he was a genius and admire him.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 29, 2008)

I agree since the whole story up to now has been well worth reading no matter what should happen next.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 29, 2008)

Dammit .... dammit all ...      

I We don't want HxH to get canceled


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 29, 2008)

SO do we have another chapter left? Or have we entered the hiatus period?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 29, 2008)

I think there is another chapter to go before the break starts ....


----------



## NeBy (Apr 29, 2008)

The_Leader said:


> Ken Akamatsu. He did Love Hina and A.I. Love You before he did Negima.
> 
> The funny thing with Negima is, Akamatsu wanted to do the story ala Shounen style. The editors told him, "NO", and thus Akamatsu had to compromise with lots, and lots of fanservice.
> 
> ...



Would that be an african pig, or a european one?

Btw; what blog? Where?



Starwing said:


> Why is everyone so worked up?
> 
> If SJ drops HxH, is there any particular reason a smaller publishing company won't pick it up?  And if it's out there, we'll find it.  -.-'
> 
> ...



Well said! Though... it also demands who got the IP rights on the story/title. If SJ has the rights, or partly rights, or an exclusivity contract or something like that, when they decide to stop, hxh is going to stop, whatever Togashi wants to do.

And as for your remark about his genius: true enough. A lazy genius is still lazy though (and still a genius too, of course). We can forgive a lot of his laziness *because* he makes a genius-manga...but that's the only reason.

I think few people would put up with a 1,5 year break, otherwise. If it was Bleach or Naruto or 98% of other mangas, it would have been long since dead and buried  after such a huge hiatus.


----------



## Mean Kitty (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey peeps!!  I am just saying hi to everyone and I wanted to let you guys know that I just finished reading HXH vol 2!  So here are my questions for you experts:

1.  Is HXH still going on?  Is it a finiashed series?  I am thinking not after reading what you all were saying above.

2. Without any spoilers - Is Killuah evil?  At first he seemed to be a cool kid but now, he is turning into a killer!  Just wondering if he is the "Sasuke" of HXH.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 29, 2008)

The bastard got himself into this, now everyone pays the price.  I never mind delays or any hiatuses( I read Bastard!! for God's sake), but this shit pissed me off.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 29, 2008)

Mean Kitty said:


> Hey peeps!!  I am just saying hi to everyone and I wanted to let you guys know that I just finished reading HXH vol 2!  So here are my questions for you experts:
> 
> 1.  Is HXH still going on?  Is it a finiashed series?  I am thinking not after reading what you all were saying above.
> 
> 2. Without any spoilers - Is Killuah evil?  At first he seemed to be a cool kid but now, he is turning into a killer!  Just wondering if he is the "Sasuke" of HXH.



Short answer:

1. Yes. No.

2. Yes and No.
And No.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 29, 2008)

Mean Kitty said:


> Hey peeps!!  I am just saying hi to everyone and I wanted to let you guys know that I just finished reading HXH vol 2!  So here are my questions for you experts:
> 
> 1.  Is HXH still going on?  Is it a finiashed series?  I am thinking not after reading what you all were saying above.



There has been some news which indicates that HxH might end abruptly ... and that is the reason we are all so pissed off.



Mean Kitty said:


> 2. Without any spoilers - Is Killuah evil?  At first he seemed to be a cool kid but now, he is turning into a killer!  Just wondering if he is the "Sasuke" of HXH.



Read on ... I would still recommend this series to people.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 29, 2008)

Sasuke is the Killua of Naruto, not the other way around. 

But yeah, certainly do keep on reading. The best parts are yet to come.

We1rd posted a script of Chapter 280 on nexgear. I don't know how reliable it is, since there should be a weeks break. And the news seems to differ from the rumours we've been hearing.


*Spoiler*: _Japanese script_ 



Form Eroguy 
Japanese golden week is next week, so they'll release Jump this week.

煽り「イカルゴの作戦とは!!」 

HUNTER×HUNTER 
　No.280◆酸掌 

ブロウーダ「くそっ!!」 
　　　　　　　「どういうことだ!!」 
　　　　　　　「エレベーターが上がらねえ」 


エレベーターの暗証番号のことを 
ブロウーダは知るよしもない 
地下に降りたのが 
ブロウーダはこれが初めてであった 


ブロウーダ「もう一度試すか…」 
　　　　　　　「俺の勘違いかもしれねえ」 

エレベーターの音声「暗証番号の認証に失敗しました」 
　　　　　　　　　　　　　「不法侵入者とみなします」 
　　　　　　　　　　　　　「排除を開始します」 

【サイレンが鳴りエレベーターの四方からガスが出てくる〼br />‘ 
ブロウーダ「なんだ!?」 
　　　　　　　「不法侵入者だと!?」 
　　　　　　　「こんな仕掛け聞いてねえぞ!!」 

イカルゴ（あれは認証に失敗した場合の音!!） 
　　　　　　（ということは奴は認証に失敗した!!） 
　　　　　　（好機!!） 
　　　　　　（奴が眠っている間に突破する!!） 

イカルゴはこれが好機と見て 
ブロウーダを倒すことを考えていた 
仕掛けによって目標が眠れば無防備 
そのチャンスを最大限に生かそうとしたいた 

イカルゴの持ち味 
　　　　 
イカルゴ「うおおおおおおおお!!」 
　　 
【トラックの武器を取りエレベーターに向かうイカルゴ】 

それは何者も恐れない 
勇気である 

ブロウーダ「ちいっ」 
　　　　　　　「仕方ねえ」 
　　　　　　　「ぶち破ってやる!!」 

【念弾を発射するが破壊できない】 

ブロウーダ（なにっ!!） 
　　　　　　　（ちっ） 
　　　　　　　（こうなりゃ仕方がない） 

ブロウーダはその姿ゆえの 
特殊な能力を有していた 
念弾を放出する能力は第一の武器に過ぎない 

ブロウーダ（酸掌!!) 

　【エレベーターが溶ける】 

ブロウーダ（よしっ!!） 

酸掌(アシッドハンド) 
オーラを酸に変え放出する能力 
その姿故のブロウーダの能力である 
ただし半径1m以内にしか酸を飛ばす事ができない 
ブロウーダ自身も使い勝手が悪いと認識していた 
その代わり威力は念弾と比べ物にならない 


イカルゴ（何っ!?） 
　　　　　　（あいつ脱出しやがった） 
　　　　　　（くそっ!!せっかくの好機が…） 


【中央塔跡】 

ナックル（なんだあいつ…） 
　　　　　　（さっきからずっと吼えてやがる) 
　　　　　　（誘ってやがるのか!?） 
　　　　　　（いや そんなはずはねえ） 
　　　　　　（今までの行動を見ればそんな行動しねえはぼbr />š!!） 

ナックルは理解していない 
ユピーの性質の変化に 

ユピー「オラァ!!」 
　　　　（奴は気づいてねえ） 
　　　　（俺の変化に!!） 

0:06:20:13 

ナックルがユピーの誘いの成否を思案 
している2分前 

モラウ（……） 
　　　　（俺は本当にこれでいいのか!?） 

プフ（ウフフフ…） 
　　　（もう気づいたとしても手遅れです） 
　　　（あなたにこの繭を破る術はない） 
　　　（私の"本体"はもうじき脱出します） 
　　　（私のダミーと延々と向き合ってるといいでしょう＼br />‰ 

プフは分裂していた 
蛹になることによって 
別々の生命体を生み出す能力を発揮する事が 
可能である 


プフ（…） 
　　　（ウフフ…） 
　　　（どうやら脱出する事ができましたね） 
【監獄ロックの前にプフが実体化している】 

プフ「さて」 
　　　「王の下へ行きましょう」 

【メレオロンを背負っているキルア】 

キルア（急がないと!!） 
　　　　　（ユピーのあの咆哮） 
　　　　　（ナックル達が危ない!!） 

【プフが現われる】 

キルア（あれは!?） 
　　　　　（護衛軍!!） 
　　　　　（まさか左塔へ!?） 
　　　　　（…ゴンが!!） 

【東ゴルドー上空】 
【龍からネテロと王が地上へ降りる】 

ネテロ「さて始めるかの」 
王「闘る前に提案がある」 

煽り「王の提案とは!!」 




*Spoiler*: _English Summary_ 



Brovuda is trapped in the elevator which emits sleeping gas.
Ikarugo grabs his weapon and runs to the elevator.
Brovuda use acid hand(nen ability) melt the elevator.
Ikarugo face Brovuda.

Knuckle sees Yupi roar and thinks that is his chance
but he doesn't know Yupi has turned much clamer than before. So this turns out to be Yupi's chance.

Pufu escapes form smoky jail and runs to the left tower where he think the king is.
Killua and Meleon sees him and thinks Gon is in danger.

Somewhere in East Golto the king is start a figth with Netero.
______________________________________________________

And it says the next chapter will be in september.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 29, 2008)

Spoilers ...  

Even if they might be fake  


*Spoiler*: __ 



September ...... man thats waaaaay too long. 

In which dimension is september two months away  ??




    

Needs more emoticons ...


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 29, 2008)

LOL owned.  Anzai > Togashi.  Least he finishes.  Crazy Maniax bitches!


----------



## Fran (Apr 29, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> Sasuke is the Killua of Naruto, not the other way around.
> 
> But yeah, certainly do keep on reading. The best parts are yet to come.
> 
> ...





 Nice. Interesting development from the enemy.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 29, 2008)

The script is fake as there is no SJ this week.

Also anything that contains any sort of relevant action (King vs. Netero, Pufu vs. Morau) is automatically fake anyway. Now if the spoiler said Palm makes a pyramid out of cups, I'd think it was believable.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks Kurapica for the spoilers I shall add it to my siggi =)


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 29, 2008)

yay spoilers, theres a possibility theyre fake but any hope i can cling to is fine. september is a long way but its better than no more HXH at all.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 29, 2008)

Hisooookaaaaaaaaaa  

You have some explaining to do


----------



## fxu (Apr 29, 2008)

Chances are ... there might be a chapter this week, but not the week after Golden Week.

It could've been shipped early like it happened on Christmas.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 29, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> yay spoilers, theres a possibility theyre fake but any hope i can cling to is fine. september is a long way but its better than no more HXH at all.



What what what?? Is it coming back on September?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 29, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> What what what?? Is it coming back on September?



Togashi will probably release 10 more chapters after this break .... and the WSJ editors will decide if they will continue HxH or not ...............
September is still too long dammit ....


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2008)

Seems like the script isn't fake, most of the time when I use an online translator and the script is fake, the word "Troll" comes up. Tho regard it as fake until theres conformation or pics.

Full Translation (using an online translator so its not the best):

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hype "and the operation IKARUGO!" 

HUNTER × HUNTER 
No.280 ◆ acid palmar 

BUROUDA "Shoot!" 
"What do you mean it!" 
"Elevator上がらねえ" 


Elevator to the personal identification number 
Well do not know the BUROUDA 
I got off the basement 
This is the first of BUROUDA 


BUROUDA "or try again…" 
"I may be mistaken for the SHIRENEE" 

Elevator speech "failed to authenticate a personal identification number" 
"Assume the illegal intruders" 
"Cease to start." 

[Siren ringing gas from the elevator will come out in four directions 

BUROUDA "What?" 
"By trespassing!" 
"You know you hear this gimmick!" 

IKARUGO (That's the sound of a failed authentication!) 
(It has failed to authenticate who is!) 
(Opportunity!) 
(Who is asleep while breaking through!) 

IKARUGO This is an opportunity to look at 
BUROUDA thought it to the ground 
My goals are vulnerable to sleep by gimmick 
And to maximize the chance生かそうSHITAITA 

IKARUGO's website 

IKARUGO "Oh, oh, oh, oh, U!" 

[Tracks IKARUGO head for the elevator to take up arms] 

It is also not afraid of an unidentified man 
Of courage 

BUROUDA "going clubbing" 
"仕方ねえ" 
"Spotted ahead of him!" 

[Grenade launcher, but just in case indestructible] 

BUROUDA (What God!) 
(ちっ) 
(I have no choice but to NARYA) 

The figure is therefore the BUROUDA 
Had a special capacity 
Just in case a bomb capable of releasing only the first weapon 

BUROUDA (palmar acid!) 

Elevator has dissolved [] 

BUROUDA (よしっ!) 

Palmar acid (ASHIDDOHANDO) 
Aura acid to release the ability to change 
The late appearance of the ability of the BUROUDA 
However only less than 1 m radius of acid they can not fly 
BUROUDA recognize themselves and feel just like it was a bad 
Instead, the steamroller of remorse and ammunition to be比べ物


IKARUGO (What!) 
(He and the escape GATTA) 
(Damn it! Long-awaited opportunity to…) 


[Central] tower ruins 

Knuckle (What He…) 
(I just want to keep his and the吼え) 
(Or want to ask you?) 
(No, I should HANEE) 
(Until you look at the behavior of such action is SHINEE 
!) 

Knuckle do not understand what 
The changing nature of YUPI 

YUPI "ORAA!" 
(You know who is aware) 
(Changing my!) 

0:06:20:13 

YUPI knuckle is the result of an invitation to ponder 
2 minutes before the 

MORAU (……) 
(I'm really good at it!) 

PUFU (UFUFUFU…) 
(As I noticed too late.) 
(I have no skills to break the cocoon) 
(My "main" is soon escape.) 
(I dummy and bumper-to-face to face you and you want 


Has been divided PUFU 
By pupate 
Different life skills to produce the body of a 
Possible 


PUFU (…) 
(UFUFU…) 
(I guess we were able to escape it.) 
PUFU Jailhouse Rock [before] is the materialization 

PUFU "Now" 
"King under the wire" 

[] MEREORON while carrying the KIRUA 

KIRUA (and unhurried!) 
(YUPI that rocks) 
(Knuckle who is in danger!) 

[] Appears PUFU 

KIRUA (That was?) 
(Military escort!) 
(No, I would tower to the left!) 
(… Gong is!) 

[] Above the east GORUDO 
Wang Yong and NETERO [from] to get off the ground 

NETERO "Now start" 
King, "闘るproposed before." 

Hype "and the king's proposal!"




No sign of anything about the Hiatus tho


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 29, 2008)

I for one refuse to believe that HxH will be ending ... 
I am pissed on hearing the possibility but I won't let that affect me. 

Now someone give me Togashi's address so that I can kidnap his wife and blackmail him 
Or it might be that I won't have to blackmail him once I kidnap her. I have a suspicion that she might be the root cause of his laziness.


----------



## Haku is Sexy (Apr 29, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Now someone give me Togashi's address



冨樫の住所? 彼への電子メール。。。→ togashi-world@hotmail.co.jp /


----------



## NeBy (Apr 29, 2008)

Say, while we're waiting on the next hxh chapter... (yes, I'm a bit bored) 

Anyone knows some worthwhile anime to watch?

I just finished Code Geass, first season - I started with the second season, after all, so I wanted to see the first too. It's not bad at all...though R2 is a bit better, I think...can't put my finger on it.

Anyway, don't bother mentioning Bleach, Naruto, claymore, etc., I've all seen that. And as for OP: is that with the guy/pirate who ate a fruit and who acts as some piece of rubber? Because if it is, I don't really understand its popularity. I watched a few episodes, but it really couldn't get my interest started. To be frank, I thought it was mediocre at best.

Ah well, to each his own, I guess.

Anyway; any other anime/manga you REALLY thought was very good, but is a bit less well known? (I'm assuming I've seen all the popular series).

I often think those are the best. 12 kingdoms and black blood brothers aren't that well known (compared with naruto etc.), but I think they're way above it.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2008)

Quick list:

FLCL
Trigun 
Vision of Escaflowne
Cowboy Bebop
Haruhi Suzumiya
Hellsing (ova)
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Darker Than Black
Kekkaishi

And I just started watching Avatar, its actually decent


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 29, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I for one refuse to believe that HxH will be ending ...
> I am pissed on hearing the possibility but I won't let that affect me.
> 
> Now someone give me Togashi's address so that I can kidnap his wife and blackmail him
> Or it might be that I won't have to blackmail him once I kidnap her. I have a suspicion that she might be the root cause of his laziness.



I am already at his door step, *points to location* 

Bloody bastard

@ CMGoGo - I added your spoiler to my siggi


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 29, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Say, while we're waiting on the next hxh chapter... (yes, I'm a bit bored)
> 
> And as for OP: is that with the guy/pirate who ate a fruit and who acts as some piece of rubber? Because if it is, I don't really understand its popularity. I watched a few episodes, but it really couldn't get my interest started. To be frank, I thought it was mediocre at best.
> 
> Ah well, to each his own, I guess.



Dude, atleast get to the end of the Arlong park arc (episode 30 or so). OP takes time to build up but it is a roller coaster ride from then on.  
There is a reason I say OP = HxH ... OP has some of the most epic moments ever in manga. There is a very good reason why it is No. 3 in the all time sales list.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 29, 2008)

NeBy said:


> And as for OP: is that with the guy/pirate who ate a fruit and who acts as some piece of rubber? Because if it is, I don't really understand its popularity. I watched a few episodes, but it really couldn't get my interest started. To be frank, I thought it was mediocre at best.


Don't watch the OP anime, it's fillerized and dragged out.
If you're gonna start up One Piece go for the manga, it's epic.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey there Klown .... I agree that the anime is dragged out but it is a good place to start IMO.

Anyone gonna watch the Champions League semi final between ManU and Barca ?


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 29, 2008)

Anime is a little dragged out, but not to the point that it's not watchable (Naruto blergh). HxH is great. 

Champions League semi final..... do we discuss that in here as well? Anyway HELL YEAH I'm going to watch it.


----------



## Gary (Apr 29, 2008)

so what are we talking about


----------



## NeBy (Apr 29, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Quick list:
> 
> FLCL
> Trigun
> ...



Well...there are some I might have seen, but don't recall the title of, but:

FLCL: seen a half dozen episodes of it...didn't like it that much...I mean, sometimes, it has some peculiar appeal, granted, but most of the times it was just too weird for me, in the wrong way (I like Gantz though, so it's not I dislike weirdiness on itself)
Trigun: seen it, was decent
Vision of Escaflowne; seen it, not bad at all, though speaking about anime in the same genre, I thought Rahxephon was better.
Cowboy Bebop: seen it, was ok.
Haruhi Suzumiya: doesn't ring a bell, will check it out
Hellsing (ova): seen it, was ok.
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Darker Than Black
Kekkaishi

I don't think I've seen the last 3 - though Darker Than Black somehow seems a familiar name -  I'll check them out too.

Thnks!


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 29, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Hey there Klown .... I agree that the anime is dragged out but it is a good place to start IMO.


The canon parts are all good as i recall it, but there were way too many crappy fillers arcs + dragged out shit for me to enjoy it.
That's the reason im not following either OP, Naruto or Bleach nowadays, except when there's a major well-animated fight like the Sasori one, or Grimmjow vs masked Ichigo.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 29, 2008)

It true that the One Piece manga is a masterpiece in every possible way. Also if you like Seien then you should read Battle Angel Alita since it the best futuristic dystopia manga I have ever read.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2008)

> Vision of Escaflowne; seen it, not bad at all, though speaking about anime in the same genre, I thought Rahxephon was better.



Nothings better than Escaflowne

And I'd recommend Gurren Lagann, its probably the most popular Anime around here.

As for OP anime, it was decent until Skypiea then it was dragged out until it became unbearable. I'd say watch the anime until the Skypiea arc begins and then follow the manga from there.

@Neby, heres the place from where I decide which anime to watch, hope it helps:


----------



## Kiyoshi (Apr 29, 2008)

I say ignore the One Piece anime entirely or watch and read simultaniously.  The anime changes so many minor by somewhat important things.


*Spoiler*: __ 



They have Nami appear in episode 1 and sprinkle her about.  They change Sanji's mentor from cutting off his own leg and eating it to live (so Sanji could have all the food) to losing it in a boat wreck to save Sanji.




Things that could be argued to be left alone, but somehow detracts from the story.  I literally find it unbearable to watch the One Piece anime.


----------



## fxu (Apr 29, 2008)

I thought this was an HxH thread...

Maybe I clicked the wrong thread ? *checks*

Nope, Hunter x Hunter ....


----------



## Oni (Apr 29, 2008)

Haku is Sexy said:


> 冨樫の住所? 彼への電子メール。。。→ togashi-world@hotmail.co.jp /



Arigato Gozaimasu!

Yosh! HxH Banzai!!! 

Seriously though, start spamming and start spamming quickly. If someone knows anyone who can write decent Japanese, please have him write a standard complaining letter for us to bomb him with.


----------



## Fran (Apr 29, 2008)

fxu said:


> I thought this was an HxH thread...
> 
> Maybe I clicked the wrong thread ? *checks*
> 
> Nope, Hunter x Hunter ....



STFU N00B, and work on my deadman wonderland fix 
Do let us know when it comes out fxu 

I do NOT recommend TTGL. I do recommend Cooking Master Boy, Yakitate Japan, and many others.

FLCL...Definetely do not recommend this


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 29, 2008)

@neby
i tried to watch one piece like 7 times and i didnt like it 
i thought its fans are idiot then i knew that i was the one who was idiot

now it may be my favourite
only two people i consider to be genius Togashi and oda


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 29, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> @nebyi thought its fans are idiot then i knew that i was the one who was idiot


Alot of it's fans are still idiots.


----------



## Oni (Apr 29, 2008)

Lol, the reason I never got to watching One Piece is because, well, I never got to watching One Piece 

Seriously, the daunting task of starting at ep1 and going at an average 5 eps per day for 2 months just doesn't seem... appealing. No matter how good it is. And then I haven't even read the manga! 

Bad excuse prolly, but I don't have all the time in the world for these things!


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 29, 2008)

hey there people, just got back from watching man u V barca. barca outclassed them passing wise but man u go through from scholes' 14th minute rocket. messi played great, ronaldo didnt really shine, a good game overall and thank to ferdinand and brown, manchester were rock solid at the back.

  As for HXH (checks thread title), hisoka, it says in kurapicas post in the english translation: 'next chapter will be in september'. Its a long wait, but really, ANYTHING is better than togashi discontinuing the series in which case i would be calling a certain zaoldyeck family to 'sort things out' with him, taking his wife hostage wouldnt be a bad idea but she might get some sailor moons on us


----------



## Mean Kitty (Apr 29, 2008)

I have tried watching OP and I could not get into it... maybe I will see if I can find vol 1 of the manga for cheap and check it out.


----------



## Mean Kitty (Apr 29, 2008)

Okay, I just found vol 1 of OP on amazon for .01 (plus $3.99 shipping lol).  So, how many manga are too many?  I am now reading:

Naruto
HXH
OP 
Death Note


----------



## Oni (Apr 29, 2008)

Mean Kitty said:


> Okay, I just found vol 1 of OP on amazon for .01 (plus $3.99 shipping lol).  So, how many manga are too many?  I am now reading:
> 
> Naruto
> HXH
> ...



I know people who read over 30 manga so that's not too much at all


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 29, 2008)

Mean Kitty said:


> Okay, I just found vol 1 of OP on amazon for .01 (plus $3.99 shipping lol).  So, how many manga are too many?  I am now reading:
> 
> Naruto
> HXH
> ...


That's nothing, im reading 15 diffrent mangas atm, and that ain't much either to some peoples standard.


----------



## fxu (Apr 29, 2008)

Air Gear, Bleach, Bloody Monday, Boku to Issho, Change123, Ciguatera, Deadman Wonderland, Gantz, Hunter x Hunter, Jackals, Kure-nai, Naruto, Psyren, Vinland Saga, Yotsuba&!


----------



## NeBy (Apr 29, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> STFU N00B,


I'll second that! 



> and work on my deadman wonderland fix
> Do let us know when it comes out fxu
> 
> I do NOT recommend TTGL. I do recommend Cooking Master Boy, Yakitate Japan, and many others.
> ...



Ah so, I'm not the only one, then. 

I'm not sure about 'definitely' though. As I said, sometimes, some episodes DID have some strange appeal. But at some points, it really went totally weird in an absurd way, and more importantly: it never seemed to go anywhere. I mean, if I recall correctly, you had a lot of mysteries (like the factory), but they were never solved, nor made an attempt to be solved; it just got more mysteries added. At some point, that begins to suck. It's like the TV-series 'lost'...it has some strange appeal at the start, and some mysteries...but at the end, it gets dragged out and it never ends (probably because it keeps the money being poured in). 

It's like a joke or a story that never makes a point or finishes.

That, together with the bizarre weirdness made it impossible for me to truly enjoy. That said, the style wasn't bad, and the interactions between the characters were sometimes good and entertaining too. So I should say I've seen worse.




hgfdsahjkl said:


> @neby
> i tried to watch one piece like 7 times and i didnt like it
> i thought its fans are idiot then i knew that i was the one who was idiot
> 
> ...



Make that a lazy genius. 

I tried to watch Naruto several times, and didn't like it. Then, I forced myself to watch a whole bunch of them, and it turned out not to be as bad as I feared, when trying it out the first times. So I know what you mean; sometimes first impressions don't tell everything.

Heck, I even watched the 6 first chapters of hxh, and I thought it was ok, but not really special. And to be honest: it DOES start slowly. The real interesting action begins at chapter 6 or so, when they meet Killua. From there on, things really pick up: the interesting relationships between (and background of) the main characters, the hunters exam, Hisoka, etc.

So I usually try at least 6 episodes out of a new anime I'm watching. If I find it ok, I continue - sometimes it becomes superb. If I feel I'm not liking it much, I usually leave it at that - in some cases, it becomes interesting enough to get an 'ok', but I've discovered that it never will be one of my favorites, then.

That was actually a bit the case with Naruto. Trying and stopping, trying and stopping...and at last, I got a bit in the 'sphere' of that anime, but it never could fully 'encompass' me like hxh or 12 kingdoms could. Mind you, there are good parts in it, and sometimes, I'm even looking forward to the next chapter. But all in all, most episodes don't live up to my standards. And by god! They use an awful lot of filler. I mean REAL filler; not some stuff that's been added (interesting or not), but just recaps and recaps of flashbacks over and over again. It's SO obvious it's meant to draw out the time and fill up the episode, it becomes disgusting, sometimes.

At least, in that respect, hxh had almost no such filler: all flashbacks were sporadic, really short and relevant in the context used. The only time I actually thought it was a bit over the top, was when Pokunonda was pondering about what to do, when Kuroro got kidnapped. At least in that respect, hxh shows a dedication to high-quality episodes naruto often lacks. This can't be denied even by narutards/fans; one just has to count the amount of loop-flashbacks to see the difference.

Anyway, I'm digressing. I saw someone say I should watch the first 30-episodes to really 'get into' OP, but to me, that seems a bit too much to ask. As I said, I doubt I'm really going to like a series (even when slow starters)  if I'm not at least finding it ok by the time I've seen half a dozen episodes.

I'll give it another try, but OP thus far was not what I expected - in the sense that, due to its popularity, I thought it would have the appeal of hxh, or even (the first season of) bleach, etc. But frankly, I thought it wasn't really good. It's personal, I know. It's a lot of different things: the drawing-style isn't to my taste, the manner in which the episodes are portrayed doesn't sit well with me, the story itself is rather simple and the different elements in it are rather childish (eating a fruit and becoming as rubber...ermm), I didn't find the interpersonal characterizations very good (though, on this I admit I should maybe have seen more episodes to give it more time)... but as a whole, I already got the feeling it isn't really suited for me.

I'll give it another shot, because some of you guys are enthusiastic about it, and who knows? Maybe I'll 'get into it' after a time. But I doubt it will ever become one of my favorites, though.

I mean...I like more of the genre of hxh, 12 kingdoms, black blood brothers, FMA, toward the terra, etc. If people know these series, they know what I mean. OP is a long way from these kind of manga/anime. I'm not saying it's unlikable (apparently, many do), but it's not my genre, I think. It falls not in the line with those I just mentioned. And it's not just *one* thing that rubs me the wrong way. I mean, when I watched 'Noein' the drawing-style didn't sit too good with me neither, but I still think it is one of the best/ most intelligent anime made... I mean, the concept - and the execution of it - was original and great. (I recommend it for those that didn't see it yet).

Ah well... I know it's about 'taste', and that's always highly subjective. So I'm not saying I think OP is crap, or not enjoyable for everyone, I just feel that it's not really something I will ever like very much. (But, ok, I'll give it another try).

I AM surprised though, that some people here mention it in the same breath as hxh...while it is plain as daylight they're completely different and of a totally different league.


----------



## Fran (Apr 29, 2008)

Mean Kitty said:


> Okay, I just found vol 1 of OP on amazon for .01 (plus $3.99 shipping lol).  So, how many manga are too many?  I am now reading:
> 
> Naruto
> HXH
> ...



You are a failure of an Otaku! Start reading some illegal manga online NAO. And watch some Hentai whilst you're at it  <3

 ~


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 29, 2008)

@neby
its as if you are copying my thoughts when i tried to watch one piece and failed

do you know how much would you have missed if you didnt watch HxH its the same with onepiece or that is the way i was thinking


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 29, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> You are a failure of an Otaku! Start reading some illegal manga online NAO. And watch some Hentai whilst you're at it  <3
> 
> ~



Seconded!!!

:rofl

As expected of Mattaru


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 29, 2008)

I agree that Kurapica did a very good job against the likes of Ubogin, Pakunoda and Kuroro. Also maybe we should played a Hunter x Hunter game to pass the time?


----------



## Danchou (Apr 29, 2008)

Let's guess how many breaks Togashi will take this year. Or maybe we can guess what age we'll be or how many kids we'll have before we see Gon finding Gin.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 29, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> @neby
> its as if you are copying my thoughts when i tried to watch one piece and failed
> 
> do you know how much would you have missed if you didnt watch HxH its the same with onepiece or that is the way i was thinking



True, but at least I thought hxh was ok, even in the first 5 episodes. I don't have that feeling with OP.

hxh had a drawing style I liked, it wasn't overly weird or absurd, it had pretty original elements (like the fact the world in hxh is our world, but...different. Most of animals are our animals...but a mixture of at least two existing animals), the manner in which it was portrayed (like the episode where Kaito saves Gons' life) was to my liking, etc.

The only drawbacks I saw in those first 5 episodes was that I had the impression it was made for little kids; a bit above the pokemon-target audience. Nothing drastically happened (catching a fish isn't all that high-action oriented, after all), and the characters/relationships/interactions weren't  that deep, then - it was mostly about Gon, and he just seemed a happy-go-for-it kid, nothing complex.

I did like it, even from the start, but I only started to find it more and more superb starting from the 6th epsiodes onwards.

So, as of yet: if I find it ok the first 6 episodes = could go as far as 'superb'
If I don't like the first 6 episodes = can only go as far as 'ok' (naruto, for instance)

In both cases, that's provided things improve, or at least I 'get into' it. But as of yet, I never had a series that couldn't interest me at all in the beginning, but ended me up finding it one of the best mangas/anime ever.

But ok, I don't think I've seen enough episodes of OP, so I'll give it a fair chance...


----------



## NeBy (Apr 29, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> Let's guess how many breaks Togashi will take this year. Or maybe we can guess what age we'll be or how many kids we'll have before we see Gon finding Gin.



I think he'll actually only take a break twice a year.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But both times it will last for 6 months


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 29, 2008)

That not funny to say such a thing. Also saw you on the NexGear forums reading the script of chapter 280 of Hunter X Hunter.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 29, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I think he'll actually only take a break twice a year.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Lol. You're probably right though. 

Emperor Time:
I was just joking though the pek smiley might not have been the best choice.  I've got a feeling even Togashi's starting to feel the pressure to get his act together so I'm sure we'll be seeing more HxH in the near future, whenever that may be.

But yeah, the Kurapica on nexgear is yours truly. I saw your Pokkuro=Meruem thread too. I really wonder where you come up with these things sometimes.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2008)

HxH and One Piece are complete opposite mangas. One Piece is your typical (albiet really good) shonen manga. Its a manga about a boy with superpowers who grows stronger and stronger. He Gathers comrades and goes on adventures. One Piece focuses on the 'adventure' aspect rather than the 'strength' aspect. All the characters have lived through adversity and pain, and though hesitant at first will join the crew and finally find friends. Its a manga that all the family can enjoy, cheer for the characters, its like the Harry Potter of Manga. Oda never actually goes in to detail, especially in fights. Most of the wins are done so by because the characters are fighting for their friends or what they believe in. Its about unlimited possibilty, its optimistic.

HxH is more of an anti-One Piece. Even though it does adhere to some of the default shonen characteristics, it differs. Its intelligent, all the fights are explained to the last detail, theres no "hidden power" that comes to the rescue when the charcater is in danger, their abilties don't expand mysteriously either. No power ups, you'll only defeat an enemy through a well thought out strategy.

Most of the characters don't really have a purpose either, they're doing what their jobs entail, nothing more. Also theres no miracles in this manga, if a characters life is in danger than most likely he'll die and if he does escape then a good explanation will be given. Not like OP when the Going merry popped out of nowhere and helped them in Enies Lobby. That why I was quite pissed when Gon was able to recover his arm after it was blown off, tho its one of the few cop outs Togashi has let happen. 

Not to mention the nen system is uncomparable to most other shonen mangas. The concept is thoroughly explained and is in no way vague or contradictory. And if an unfair power up is achieved by a charcater then there are strict rules placed on it. 

My only issue with HxH are the Chimera ants, the speed at which they evolved was far too unrealistic. They were able to use their abilites to their full extent too quickly, a guard being able to stand up to Hunters that have spent years perfecting their nen is unreasonable.

HxH is not your happy go lucky manga, its about death, its dark. It has creatures that have no sympathy, even emotions at time. They don't think about consequences, the GR especially. They're ruthless yet act like they aren't doing anything wrong. Also most of the characeters have no typical personality traits, its what makes them so unpredictable. In OP you'll pretty guess how each and every character will react. 

I wrote this quickly, if I've made mistakes then sue me


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 29, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Not like OP when the Going merry popped out of nowhere and helped them in Enies Lobby.


I lol'd so hard at that part 
I mean wtf? Suddenly when they need help the boat starts talking and sailing by itself? 
Also, how did it get past all the other marine-ships that had surrounded 'em? Did it go into submarine mode?

Can't say i had a problem with it, but it was fuckin random.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 29, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> Lol. You're probably right though.
> 
> Emperor Time:
> I was just joking though the pek smiley might not have been the best choice.  I've got a feeling even Togashi's starting to feel the pressure to get his act together so I'm sure we'll be seeing more HxH in the near future, whenever that may be.
> ...



I am glad to hear it that Kurapica on nexgear is really you. Also thanks for liking my Pokkuro=Meruem thread since I have always wonder about it and was wondering how other people felt about that theory too and thus made a thread about it.


----------



## Starwing (Apr 29, 2008)

@NeBy,


> Well said! Though... it also demands who got the IP rights on the story/title. If SJ has the rights, or partly rights, or an exclusivity contract or something like that, when they decide to stop, hxh is going to stop, whatever Togashi wants to do.
> 
> And as for your remark about his genius: true enough. A lazy genius is still lazy though (and still a genius too, of course). We can forgive a lot of his laziness *because* he makes a genius-manga...but that's the only reason.
> 
> I think few people would put up with a 1,5 year break, otherwise. If it was Bleach or Naruto or 98% of other mangas, it would have been long since dead and buried after such a huge hiatus.



That's why I hate big companies.  The English ones kill great books and SJ could possibly kill a great manga.  At least smaller publishing companies sell their contracts.


As for shows, besides all the ones that have been mentioned...

-Monster was terrific, does credit to the manga (considering they followed it almost 100%) ^^'.  It moves slowly, but has first class suspense, plotting, and mood building and realistic characters.  Now I'm waiting for his other mangas to be animated.

-Gankutsuoh was one of the infamous Gonzo's animes, but this one's actually interesting.  I'm not sure the art style works, but it's definitely worth checking out.

-Eureka 7 was decent.  I liked the world building and some of the psychological elements.

-Kino no Tabi (or Kino's Journey) isn't for everyone, but the atmosphere is great.  It resembles Gulliver's Travels and has a bit of a magic realist feel to it.  

-Mushishi is similar to Kino no Tabi but more popular and some may say it is better.  Same great world and atmosphere, lots of creativity and greenery.

-Haibane Renmei, same as the two above except it's a bit deeper and more unsettling.  This one isn't for people looking for action series.

-Samurai 7 is an interesting one.  Not my favorite because I think it ended badly (I don't mind tragedy, but that one's a little...).  But it's still worth checking out.

-Hikaru no Go, not an action series but a shounen one, sports except it's a board game.  This series is quite amazing if you don't mind that it's about Go.

-Chrno Crusade... I hesitate putting this one down.  It takes itself a little too seriously, but it's still interesting.

-Rurouni Kenshin - old stuff, but still good.

-Other stuff from Gonzo, which I always watch, even when I'm mostly disappointed at the end.  Last Exile, Wolf's Rain

-Air, for a harem, this one made me cry.  The animation and music was beautifully integrated.  Thoroughly tragic.

-If you don't mind some more girly stuff, there's Honey & Clover and NANA, both brilliant.  And Lovely Complex is worth watching as well.

My tastes aren't exactly typical, unfortunately.  

To be honest, I appreciate OP and I think it's full of creativity and engaging plotlines and great moments, but tall-tales are really not my style.  I usually like something a little darker or more tangible in atmosphere.  I'm not actively reading OP either.


@ET,
Did you propose the Pockle=Meruem thread?  Lol, I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks the same, I've proposed it way back in Nov last year or something.  XP


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2008)

> I mean wtf? Suddenly when they need help the boat starts talking and sailing by itself?



Lol, what about when it created a human form and started repairing itself and talking to Ussop



> Did it go into submarine mode?



I know, it just popped out of the water like a submarine, they're lucky they got such an all purpose boat


Tho yeah I didn't have a real problem with it, its just that type of manga. I loved EL.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 29, 2008)

Going merry is supposed to represent the crew bond and journay oda wanted to make it come to life
oda aimed for the meaning you dont have to look to it like that
its might be hard for some to accept it (me at first) but after thinking about it it was a  Genius move not many writers have the balls to do it


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 29, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Going merry is supposed to represent the crew bond and journay oda wanted to make it come to life
> oda aimed for the meaning you dont have to look to it like that
> its might be hard for some to accept it (me at first) *but after thinking about it it was a  Genius move not many writers have the balls to do it*


Rather, had anyone else but Oda done it, let's say Kishi, people would have laughed their asses off and screamd PnJ.

The Oda dickriding is strong on this forum.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 29, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Rather, had anyone else but Oda done it, let's say Kishi, people would have laughed their asses off and screamd PnJ.
> 
> The Oda dickriding is strong on this forum.



i dont know if you mean me or not (i dont like this way of talking)
but i never laughed at kishi
i see naruto to be on same level as HxH and one piece


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 29, 2008)

Well the Going Merry was able to that because of the Klabautermann if I am not mistaken.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 29, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i dont know if you mean me or not (i dont like this way of talking)
> but i never laughed at kishi
> i see naruto to be on same level as HxH and one piece


Nah i didn't mean you, i meant the OP tards in general.
Oda can pretty much put whatever he likes in his manga and they'll scream "ZOMG Genious!", but if Kishi (for example) had put the exact same shit in Naruto they'd be like "Lol that's stupid".


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 29, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Nah i didn't mean you, i meant the OP tards in general.
> Oda can pretty much put whatever he likes in his manga and they'll scream "ZOMG Genious!", but if Kishi (for example) had put the exact same shit in Naruto they'd be like "Lol that's stupid".



you are right i really dont understand why there are alot of people aganist naruto while i found it to have great story characters and action


----------



## Danchou (Apr 29, 2008)

This is the HxH thread. Let's keep it at that.

The OP/Bleach/Naruto/.. bashing is lowering the threads ratings


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 29, 2008)

I could never bash One Piece and Naruto and Bleach and HunterxHunter since I loved them all.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 30, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Rather, had anyone else but Oda done it, let's say Kishi, people would have laughed their asses off and screamd PnJ.
> 
> The Oda dickriding is strong on this forum.



Well, Oda has done his share of blunders ... and even those fantards you mentioned don't stick up to him for that. 
Stay away from the OP section like me if you don't like all that dickriding  

@Neby: 
You will put HxH and OP at the same level once you catch up to OP . 

I agree with Kurapica ... this thread is doesn't deserve pointless bashing.
But then again, stupidity can only be excused so far 

@Mattaru:
I am still waiting for your comments on OP .... don't make me come down there and make you read it


----------



## mootz (Apr 30, 2008)

i have missed quite a few pages, are there spoilers for the new chapter, and when does the hiatus start


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 30, 2008)

mootz said:


> i have missed quite a few pages, are there spoilers for the new chapter, and when does the hiatus start



It seems that there won't be manga next week, since it is the golden week in Japan. Some spoilers have surfaced on the internet nonetheless, check out Hisoka's sig for the details.

Rumors are that HxH will continue again only in september and a decision will be made by the WSJ editors as to continue HxH or not.  

Hisoka is positively livid .. just check her location


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks Shanks =)

In your dreams btw


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 30, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Thanks Shanks =)
> 
> In your dreams btw



I am an expert at converting dreams into reality 

Btw, you didn't reply me on the Den-Den mushi  (gtalk)


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 30, 2008)

LOL you wont be converting this one

oh and cant be bothered with gtalk


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 30, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> LOL you wont be converting this one
> 
> oh and cant be bothered with gtalk



We will see .... 

Looks like we've gone back to making this a convo thread XD


----------



## NeBy (Apr 30, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> That not funny to say such a thing. Also saw you on the NexGear forums reading the script of chapter 280 of Hunter X Hunter.



Oh noeeees! I have a stalker! 



CrimemasterGogo said:


> HxH and One Piece are complete opposite mangas. One Piece is your typical (albeit really good) shonen manga. Its a manga about a boy with superpowers who grows stronger and stronger. [...] Its about unlimited possibilty, its optimistic.
> 
> HxH is more of an anti-One Piece. Even though it does adhere to some of the default shonen characteristics, it differs. Its intelligent, all the fights are explained to the last detail, theres no "hidden power" that comes to the rescue when the charcter is in danger, their abilties don't expand mysteriously either. No power ups, you'll only defeat an enemy through a well thought out strategy.
> 
> ...



Hey, I thought your post was great. I think you just made the point more clearly why I don't like OP (thus far) - and you're certainly made the point they're completely opposites - which was why I thought it strange some people were mentioning them in one breath. I mean, I like Claymore too, but it's so different from hxh, I doesn't make much sense to claim it is 'as good as' (or not) as hxh.

All the things you mentioned are exactly those that rub me the wrong way in OP, and what I find so appealing about hxh.

As an aside though: I think you have some point with the ants; it DOES go really fast, but then again, it could be explained by the fact they're..well, ants. Not mere humans but strange mixtures of animals/humans who were forcefully thrown into nen-state. Maybe they have some animal instinct that speeds up there knowledge/use of nen.

And also; while it's true that the GR are merciless in some aspects...the point that *really* makes this a genius-manga is exactly the fact that all of the characters (also the 'evil' ones), are complex. It's not merely 'evil versus good, and the latter wins'. One actually *like* some of the GR, even when disliking them, if you know what I mean. They're not one-sided characters with one-sided motivations; for instance, yes, they're without mercy and emotions at some points, but they also care about each other. The scenes with Shalnark and Ubogin, or when Nobunaga is crying for the loss of Ubogin...it's great. It makes the characters alive, and  have actual depth.



KLoWn said:


> I lol'd so hard at that part
> I mean wtf? Suddenly when they need help the boat starts talking and sailing by itself?
> Also, how did it get past all the other marine-ships that had surrounded 'em? Did it go into submarine mode?
> 
> Can't say i had a problem with it, but it was fuckin random.



Oh no...this really sounds like I'm going to dislike it. It's like the absurdity of FLCL mixed with the overpowering of DBZ. I don't mind a high degree of fantasy (12 kingdoms IS a lot of strange mythology, after all), but I do like some realism and logic in it, internally. An anime where no-one dies and everyone gets saved by a sudden and absurd miracle... I just don't like that. It's why Bleach dropped a few notches in my esteem, though its first season was very promising.



Starwing said:


> @NeBy,
> 
> As for shows, besides all the ones that have been mentioned...
> 
> ...


I do mind girly stuff if it's all about girly stuff. I don't mind a mix of shounen and shojo though; often those series are the best. Both have their strong and weak points. Pure shounen can be ok, but it doesn't hold my interest as much, and pure shojo is even worse; it's excellent as an addition to make an anime/manga stronger, but I just can't stand it if it keeps continuing endlessly. I still remember a shojo anime I watched, where a bunch of (school - what else?)girls talked endlessly about how they prepared their meals/food, and what boys they liked. And, really, I mean: endlessly. *sigh*

Thnks for the list, btw. Some I had already watched (I completely agree with what you said about samurai seven, btw. I also think he was overdoing it with the sword-acting. I mean, it was an anime that was supposed to be fairly realistic, even when portrayed in some future, and cutting a complete airship in half, or stopping a five meter-diameter plasmabeam with just a sword is just...over the top. But it had its good parts too.)

I'll definitely check out Gankutsuoh though, since you say it's by the same guy that made wolfs' rain and exile. I watched both of those, and I thought they were really good. Not my all-time favorites (it's difficult to beat hxh  ), but certainly above-average and quite enjoyable.

I'm a bit like you that I like something with a darker mood too (the GR episode is one of my favorites), and I think I've much the same taste/attitude towards manga/anime as you. Since you do find OP has also good parts, I'll give it another shot...maybe it'll turn into an 'ok', then. How many episodes do you think is needed to really have a feel about the series...it can't be 30 chapters, like someone here said, no? If you only get 'the hang' of a series after 30 episodes, there is something wrong with it to begin with. 

(ok, had to cut this post in two, srry!)


----------



## NeBy (Apr 30, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Rather, had anyone else but Oda done it, let's say Kishi, people would have laughed their asses off and screamd PnJ.
> 
> The Oda dickriding is strong on this forum.



Well, I guess it's because it is quite an absurd kind of manga, so it suits. If they did it with hxh, or even Naruto, it would be SO out of the ordinary for those genres, it just wouldn't make *any* sense. Ok, it sort of never does, but I mean, within the context of the anime itself. I kinda understand that, though...it's just I don't like absurd scenes. But maybe if I get 'into it' (OP), I won't mind as much.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> you are right i really dont understand why there are alot of people aganist naruto while i found it to have great story characters and action



It would depend what you mean with 'story'...on itself, it's about a boy who's continuously over-powering himself to become ever more strong. It does get a bit boring after a while: "I must get stronger, because nobody acknowledges me", "I must get stronger, because I want to be better than Sasuke", "I want to be stronger, because I want to become the big chief of the village (forgot the name; Kazukaze, or something), 'I got to become stronger, so I can bring Sasuke back (even though he doesn't want to)", etc. It's a bit too one-sided for me.

However, I DO agree there is potential for some interesting plots and subplots.  For instance; the hunt for Orochimaru (and what his plans are), and the mystery of the Akatsuki (and their goal). Those are potentially pretty good plots. Compared to hxh though, the enemies in Naruto are way more one-sided. I mean, the 'goodies' are clearly defined, and so are the 'badies'...it's a classical theme since star wars, but still. That's why my most liked 'evil' character in Naruto is actually Kabuto, because he's the only one who's rather ambiguous.

I also thought the 'poor naruto who is shunned by everybody' was actaully a pretty good thing in the first season...but he overdid it a bit during the series, I think. It's all good and well to give us some emo-episodes, but you can't overstretch it, and he used it too much and with not enough subtlety for my taste. He DID have strong emo-ideas, though; I especially liked the whole background/story with the...ermm...guy with his bluish eyes who had been put low in the family pick-order.

Like I said; it had/has potential, but much like Bleach, the mangaka is either overdoing it, or not keeping the tension alive long enough. A prime example is in the latest season, with Sai. A splendid character with huge potential for developing some twisted plots...but it goes away MUCH too fast. I mean, c'mon: he's supposed to be this strange, emotionless root-killer-raised twisted teenager...but a few episodes further he changes sides, ignores his orders...because Naruto talked about his friendship for Sasuke? It's unrealistic, and it throws away the tension building that was introduced with Sai in team - which I thought was one of the (few) better things the mangaka did, in season two.

And as for Sasuke as 'the bad guy'...sigh. Well, we ALL knew neither Sasuke nor Naruto was *really* going to die when they fought eachother, right?  So as for the action: some techniques are cool, granted, but some are over the top (the tree-guy there could rase a whole hill WITH a complete waterfall (where the water appears and dissapears without explanation) AND a forest in only a few seconds? Heck, why do they bother using knives and throwing stars for, then?

No...while Naruto has some good moments and characters, the mangaka is often overdoing it and ruining the potential they have. It STILL remains an ok anime though, but I feel it could be way better then it is.

Oh, yeah, and don't get me started on the (anime)filler.



Kurapica said:


> This is the HxH thread. Let's keep it at that.
> 
> The OP/Bleach/Naruto/.. bashing is lowering the threads ratings



Who's bashing? I certainly wasn't. We shouldn't become TOO 'politically correct' neither; it's not because we say what series we like most and why, that it is automatically bashing. That OP has less logic in it than hxh is a fact, and if one would less like it (or more) because of that, there's nothing wrong with it. That Naruto has far more flashbacks-in-a-loop in it then hxh is also a fact...but if you like a lot of those loop-flashback filler, then that's that persons choice. For me, however, it reduces the quality of an anime. But I'm not bashing Naruto because of it; I already said it was better than I first feared, and sometimes, I'm even looking forward to new chapters. I wouldn't say that if I was just out to bash Naruto.

I agree one shouldn't senselessly bash other series; but it doesn't mean we can't compare and give our opinions about different series neither.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 30, 2008)

^ *You* really rubbed me the wrong way with those two posts


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 30, 2008)

so no chapter of *HXH *this week right because of gold weeks


----------



## NeBy (Apr 30, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> ^ *You* really rubbed me the wrong way with those two posts



Oh noes! I sense neg rep coming my way!! 

I refute everything I said! It was written in a delusional state of mindnumbing foolishness!

Nooo! No, neg rep! Noooooo-ooo.....argh..*choking*..n..n-no..argh


Seriously though: I was only saying why *I* thought Naruto isn't on the same level as hxh. And as for OP: I said I'll give it another chance. 

Edit:


> -If you don't mind some more girly stuff, there's Honey & Clover and NANA, both brilliant. And Lovely Complex is worth watching as well.
> 
> My tastes aren't exactly typical, unfortunately.



I first thought you meant Loveless; that's not a typical taste for sure, but many girls loved that series I gather (strangely enough).

Personally, I thought it was a bit gayish (shotaconish even, on moments), but I did like the necko-characters and the concept as a whole. A lot of bishis/ous too; I guess *many* mangaka's love these ambiguous character-types. 

I bet Mattaru would totally love it!


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 30, 2008)

Hai thar. I have been considering to start with this series as the Shounen-fan i am and being in need of something new to follow.

Having second thoughts though with the news of a possible cancelation/hiatus 

However i will most likely ignore that as i want to make my dear Robin-chwan happy  and to be more around Shanks 

If it turns out to be worthwhile i'll be grateful to Shanks for introducing me to this series


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2008)

> They're not one-sided characters with one-sided motivations; for instance, yes, they're without mercy and emotions at some points, but they also care about each other. The scenes with Shalnark and Ubogin, or when Nobunaga is crying for the loss of Ubogin...it's great. It makes the characters alive, and have actual depth.



I pretty much agree. My point was that they wiped out a clan and Ubo didn't even realise they had done anything wrong. Thats what I love about GR, they don't have any morals, its like the concept is alien to them. The fact is that they're not exactly evil, they do what they want to do, they're a bunch of people without fear of consequences, in a sense their people with no actual faith in anything except themselves. Thats what makes the GR so dangerous, they lack sympathy, they will not show mercy or remorse. Hopefully Togashi will expalin why the GR are like that.


----------



## Fran (Apr 30, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Well, Oda has done his share of blunders ... and even those fantards you mentioned don't stick up to him for that.
> Stay away from the OP section like me if you don't like all that dickriding
> 
> @Neby:
> ...




I gave up, I couldn't stick with the anime  ~ Come down here!

@NeBy: x.x ~ Hauu




@Black Leg Sanji: Welcome! ~ You will not regret picking this series up, if you've enjoyed Naruto.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 30, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> I gave up, I couldn't stick with the anime  ~ Come down here!
> 
> @NeBy: x.x ~ Hauu
> 
> ...



I enjoyed Naruto part 1 yes, and thanks.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2008)

I was just wandering everyone here has seen the HxH anime right?


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 30, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Well, I guess it's because it is quite an absurd kind of manga, so it suits. If they did it with hxh, or even Naruto, it would be SO out of the ordinary for those genres, it just wouldn't make *any* sense. Ok, it sort of never does, but I mean, within the context of the anime itself. I kinda understand that, though...it's just I don't like absurd scenes. But maybe if I get 'into it' (OP), I won't mind as much.


Yeah that kind of thing wouldn't suit anything else than OP , my point was that OPtards kinda accepts anything that happens in OP while if the same thing (or something similar) would've happened in another manga they would've just lol'd called it shit.
But whatever, let's drop it before some tard see's this and it escalates.

@Shanks. Yeah i've stopped going to that section too, too many tards that are just out to piss everyone off.
And they wonder why that section is so damn empty 

@GMgogo. Obviously


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 30, 2008)

@Neby - I don't neg people unless they reaaaally piss me off. What you said didn't even come close ....  

The reason I was ticked off was because you were making conclusions based on second hand information, thats all ...I have read a wide variety of stuff (not just japanese manga) and there is a specific reason why I put HxH and OP in the same breath. 
OP will richly rewards loyalty. Each arc will leave you with some really priceless moments and that is the real reason why OP is so popular in Japan. That is the reason I recommend OP ... because it is as good as HxH while being completely different. 

@Black Leg Sanji - You will not regret it ... HxH is definitely something to be read.

@Mattaru - Be scared .... be veery scared 

@CMgogo - yeah i guess so ...

Edit:

@Klown - I completely agree, but I think Oda's whacky sense of humor is really awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2008)

Oaky one last thing, I didn't mind the OP tards until they all negged me for not liking Moria, it was truly pathetic. The way they defend him and claimed he was better than Arlong and even Crocodile. Some of them are just pure idiots.

End rant/ now lets talk about Gon's chances with Palm


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 30, 2008)

I will start with the anime Shanks. 

I got adviced that it was the best to do with some horrible artwork sometimes in the manga.

Cant say i mind that as i prefer anime.

I will read the manga though from where the anime ends if i come that far.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 30, 2008)

Gon already had palm ...  

Unless Novou suits up and decides to claim her ..... 

Oh wait ... wasn't he already suited up ?

Edit:

@Sanji - Well, the plot more than makes up for the artwork IMO. And the real problem is the first chapters of the current arc for which there is no anime 

The latest chapters have been really well drawn.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 30, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Gon already had palm ...
> 
> Unless Novou suits up and decides to claim her .....
> 
> ...



I see. Well that doesnt help anyway, you know how i am 

No anime for the current arc is no problem.

Its not the first time i will continue with manga after the anime.

@Gogo: alright


----------



## kyubijim (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't see why people complain about OP's artwork. It's not the artwork that's bad, it's just the author's style. It's what uniquely identifies oneself. Yeah, it may look a little funny, but so what? That's just the way he wants to draw it. Personally, I think the series would lose it's impact as a shounen series if it were drawn more realistically like Naruto or Bleach. The artwork is fine as is IMO.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 30, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @Klown - I completely agree, but I think Oda's whacky sense of humor is really awesome.


It's the tards lack of humor that is the problem 


Black Leg Sanji said:


> *I will start with the anime Shanks. *
> 
> I got adviced that it was the best to do with some horrible artwork sometimes in the manga.
> 
> ...


This is one of the few occasions where the anime actually is on par with the manga so that ain't a bad idea.
Only problem is that they've cut down on violence, but whatever.

*Edit*
The soundtrack is awesome too.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 30, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> It's the tards lack of humor that is the problem
> 
> This is one of the few occasions where the anime actually is on par with the manga so that ain't a bad idea.
> Only problem is that they've cut down on violence, but whatever.



Hm me not like censoring, me want Hellsing-lvl gore 

Kinda sucks if thats so but as long as its overall good i can bear with it.

So what OP-tards are you talking about, tards like me? 

PS: I see you lurking Hisoka-chan


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 30, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> So what OP-tards are you talking about, tards like me?


Don't know you well enough to say.
Can you stand having people say they don't like OP without going into tard-mode?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 30, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Don't know you well enough to say.
> Can you stand having people say they don't like OP without going into tard-mode?



If they tried it and found out it wasnt their thing then no i wouldnt blame them.

If they say it sucks without having tried it at all though... i would find that ridicilous.

I dont see myself as a tard anyway having only followed it for 5 months.

There is however a few i would agree is extreme tards.

At least when it comes to OP in matchups in the OBD.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 30, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> I gave up, I couldn't stick with the anime  ~ Come down here!
> 
> @NeBy: x.x ~ Hauu


I have no idea what you mean by that. 




> Yeah that kind of thing wouldn't suit anything else than OP , my point was that OPtards kinda accepts anything that happens in OP while if the same thing (or something similar) would've happened in another manga they would've just lol'd called it shit.
> But whatever, let's drop it before some tard see's this and it escalates.


Is a real tard intelligent enough to come to a hxh thread? 



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @Neby - I don't neg people unless they reaaaally piss me off. What you said didn't even come close ....



I know; I was being ironic. I tried to be funny!



> The reason I was ticked off was because you were making conclusions based on second hand information, thats all ...I have read a wide variety of stuff (not just japanese manga) and there is a specific reason why I put HxH and OP in the same breath.
> OP will richly rewards loyalty. Each arc will leave you with some really priceless moments and that is the real reason why OP is so popular in Japan. That is the reason I recommend OP ... because it is as good as HxH while being completely different.


Well, it's mostly NOT second handed. But I haven't seen more than 4-5 episodes of OP (because it didn't suit me well; I already went 'WTF?!' when he ate a fruit and became rubber-man. For me, it's exceptionally difficult to get really into these sort of mangas/anime, just because I like the more coherent ones, like hxh), so that was maybe a bit too short to give it a fair chance, granted. I'll try out another dozen or so, and see how it goes. Maybe you're right, and I'll come to enjoy it. But I *really* doubt it could best hxh. 



KLoWn said:


> It's the tards lack of humor that is the problem
> 
> This is one of the few occasions where the anime actually is on par with the manga so that ain't a bad idea.
> Only problem is that they've cut down on violence, but whatever.
> ...



I agree. Well...there are *some* soundtracks that are great, but some are nothing special too, one must acknowledge that. The best music/sound I ever heard was with Tsubasa - although the anime itself was far less good than hxh, etc. But their music made up for a lot, I thought.

But I certainly agree the hxh anime is one of the best adaptations manga-to-anime I've seen. In fact, sometimes, it's even *better* than the manga (like with the fighting at the end of the exam; the manga skipped over the most part. Though, true, there are also some parts the anime skipped a bit too much (read: censorship), like with the fight between Hisoka and Kastro. I thought they really made that one too short to make much sense; you just feel there's something amiss here. Only when one reads the manga one sees *a lot* of the fight/analysis has been removed, probably because it was done during a pretty gore-ish scene.



Black Leg Sanji said:


> Hm me not like censoring, me want Hellsing-lvl gore
> 
> Kinda sucks if thats so but as long as its overall good i can bear with it.
> 
> So what OP-tards are you talking about, tards like me?


We would never say such a thing 
*Spoiler*: __ 



in your face!





*Spoiler*: __ 



j/k


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 30, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> If they tried it and found out it wasnt their thing then no i wouldnt blame them.
> 
> *If they say it sucks without having tried it at all though... i would find that ridicilous.*


That's a given, people like that shouldn't even open their mouths.


Black Leg Sanji said:


> There is however a few i would agree is extreme tards.
> 
> At least when it comes to OP in matchups in the OBD.


OBD is a funny place, in a sad way.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 30, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> That's a given, people like that shouldn't even open their mouths.
> 
> OBD is a funny place, in a sad way.



Anyway as we have had a few discussions about OP vs Naruto i thought you looked at me as a OP-tard based out on those.

I wouldnt mind though if you did, i know i can go ballistik sometimes 

Btw you should check out the OBD-quotearchive. I was chosen as one of the seven overlords of OP-wank in there


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 30, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Anyway as we have had a few discussions about OP vs Naruto i thought you looked at me as a OP-tard based out on those.


Sorry to dissapoint you, but i don't remember you at all 
But then again, in those threads it was basically me and Minzara vs the whole section so it's kinda hard to remember who i was fighting.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 30, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Sorry to dissapoint you, but i don't remember you at all
> But then again, in those threads it was basically me and Minzara vs the whole section so it's kinda hard to remember who i was fighting.



I was Kweck 

And where is that guy anyway, he was nice talking with.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 30, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> I was Kweck


Aha, then i know who you are 
Can't really remember our conversations though.


Black Leg Sanji said:


> And where is that guy anyway, he was nice talking with.


Dunno, but after he left the OP section i was like "Wow...this place sucks even more than before now..." so i left too.
He's probably playing SSBB or something.
No pun intended though, cuz i guess you're still going to the OP section.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 30, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Aha, then i know who you are
> Can't really remember our conversations though.
> 
> Dunno, but after he left the OP section i was like "Wow...this place sucks even more than before now..." so i left too.
> ...



Nah. I am mainly in the OBD and the OP RP thread now.

4 weeks ago when you, me and Minzara was posting there was the last time i was posting heavily.

I am still wondering why the activity decreased so much just after that, it was fun in there for awhile.

Unless ppl like Minzara, MIHAWK, Shanks and Jinue etc goes back i doubt i will browse there much.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2008)

Too much Op talk here thank you very much


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 30, 2008)

I agree ..... we have enough moaning about that section .... lets move on people. Lets discuss Palm and Gon 

Sanji ---- I didn't know you were Kweck ... thats awesome . It is difficult to keep track of member name changes .... 

@Neby: Well, internet humor is a little hard to get sometimes 
I will desist from recommending OP by saying it is the best out there  

And that comment by Mattaru was directed at me ... you must _know_ Mattaru to actually understand the levels of depravity hidden in that simple statement


----------



## Starwing (Apr 30, 2008)

@NeBY,

Watch Monster!  

And nope, I wasn't impressed by Loveless, the mood felt a little artificial.  Hm... for those almost!shounen-ai shows, I recommend Kyou Kara Maoh.  It's moderately entertaining and also a tall-tale.

Nah, I watch very girly shows sometimes but never really enjoyed them.  NANA is gritty realism, but it's about a girl's life so there's quite a bit of talk of guys and getting jobs and renting and stuff.  Honey & Clover is splice of life with brilliant character depth, character conflict and interactions.

Hey!  There're tonnes of brilliant shojos out there, just that few have made it to anime because... well... -.-' many fans prioritize hot men over good writing.  Lovely Complex (LoveCom) is a great shojo/comedy.  So is Glass Mask, Nodame Cantabile, etc. 


Anyways, HxH.  

I had a really freaky dream last night and there, it was revealed that Kuroro and Illumi were the same person... -.-'  I have a messed-up mind.  Illumi freaks me out.  It's the pins.  I was once stupid enough to agree to be a wannabe doctor's accupuncture guinea pig.  *Was traumatized*

*QUESTION*:
-Did GR steal anything from Greed Island in the end?

-Does anyone else think Gon has become an insensitive bastard to Killua lately?  The friendship is beginning to feel a little one-sided in this arc, which is an interesting development, but a little sad.

-Novu's uselessness... think he'll be redeemed?  I mean, of the whole group, he's the only one that backed down before the guard's nen, which is really pathetic.

-Does Kuroro have a Hunter license?  He did access the website, or he may have hacked?

-Why oh why doesn't anyone else think Kurapika and Senritsu make a good couple?  *Weeps*  Is it just the looks?  


EDIT:
Gon and Palm? No chance of that at all!  She's just deprived and psycho and I think she'll die in this arc along with Novu.  

And I don't understand the purpose of her ability and how it's useful for tracking down the King.  It's not like Meruem hid anywhere, they just have to follow news of massacres.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 30, 2008)

Starwing said:


> @NeBY,
> 
> Watch Monster!
> 
> Hey!  There're tonnes of brilliant shojos out there, just that few have made it to anime because... well... -.-' many fans prioritize hot men over good writing.  Lovely Complex (LoveCom) is a great shojo/comedy.  So is Glass Mask, Nodame Cantabile, etc.


I know ... Nodame Cantabile and Lovely complex are nice shoujos :3 ... I loved the Kansai-ben in Lovely complex. It is more awesome than Japanese itself XD 

And Nodame in Nodame Cantabile is just kawaaaaiiiii <3. It got me into listening to western classical music, though I've long gone back to headbanging to Dream Theater and Tool  



Starwing said:


> I had a really freaky dream last night and there, it was revealed that Kuroro and Illumi were the same person... -.-'  I have a messed-up mind.  Illumi freaks me out.  It's the pins.  I was once stupid enough to agree to be a wannabe doctor's accupuncture guinea pig.  *Was traumatized*



Poor you ... 
Sometimes you just have to face your fear like a ..... woman 



Starwing said:


> *QUESTION*:
> -Did GR steal anything from Greed Island in the end?



GR actually came to GI to get a hold of a Jyonen user to get Kuroro's restriction removed. I think they lost interest in stealing anything after they found their target. Though they are not shown afterwards, I am guessing that they had gone ahead to make preparations for reactivating Kuroro's nen. 
It is funny how the Jyonen user remained untill Gon completed the game but Hisoka was nowhere to be seen  



Starwing said:


> -Does anyone else think Gon has become an insensitive bastard to Killua lately?  The friendship is beginning to feel a little one-sided in this arc, which is an interesting development, but a little sad.
> 
> -Novu's uselessness... think he'll be redeemed?  I mean, of the whole group, he's the only one that backed down before the guard's nen, which is really pathetic.
> 
> ...



Gon was just really angry at himself and he has always been a rash person. He just was redirecting the self-loathing onto Killua. I am sure even he understood what he did afterwards. They will kiss and make up after the arc. Gon will even offer his bottom to Killua as repentance 

I don't wanna speculate about Novou so I will move on ... 

Kuroro must have had access to a hunter's license because it would be impossible to hack into the Hunter network. 

As for KurapicaXSenritsu  ..... . Girls ........ *headshake* 




Starwing said:


> EDIT:
> Gon and Palm? No chance of that at all!  She's just deprived and psycho and I think she'll die in this arc along with Novu.
> 
> And I don't understand the purpose of her ability and how it's useful for tracking down the King.  It's not like Meruem hid anywhere, they just have to follow news of massacres.



Phew that was tiring


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 30, 2008)

Starwing said:


> I had a really freaky dream last night and there, it was revealed that Kuroro and Illumi were the same person... -.-'  I have a messed-up mind.  Illumi freaks me out.  It's the pins.  I was once stupid enough to agree to be a wannabe doctor's accupuncture guinea pig.  *Was traumatized*


Lawlz, i had a dream that Kisame was in the newspaper last night, there was a pic where he surfed on a tsunami and shit.
Dunno if it had something to do with this gif i got last night:

You probably think im bullshiting you, but im dead-fuckin-serious lol


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 30, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Lawlz, i had a dream that Kisame was in the newspaper last night, there was a pic where he surfed on a tsunami and shit.
> Dunno if it had something to do with this gif i got last night:
> 
> You probably think im bullshiting you, but im dead-fuckin-serious lol



well, then you should not watch "Day after tommorow" 
I would still recommend Southpark's episode of "Two days before the day after tomorrow" 

Southpark is epic win ... X3


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 30, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Southpark is epic win ... X3


Amen~ **


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 30, 2008)

I see the atmosphere in this thread has brightened up after the catastrophic news we received..


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 30, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> I see the atmosphere in this thread has brightened up after the catastrophic news we received..


Ofc, this ain't no emo-thread 
We take it like men.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 30, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I agree ..... we have enough moaning about that section .... lets move on people. Lets discuss Palm and Gon
> 
> Sanji ---- I didn't know you were Kweck ... thats awesome . It is difficult to keep track of member name changes ....
> 
> ...



I'm glad you desisted from recommending it, or I would have been able to read your recommendation again!! (btw, you surely mean: 'the best AFTER hxh')...

Well, Matturu DId say: "@NeBy: x.x ~ Hauu" I should respond with something equally enigmatic, I think... like: @mattaru: Nyyaaa!



Starwing said:


> @NeBY,
> 
> Watch Monster!


Well, I'll still have to check it out, but chances are I have already seen it. I've just checked a number of other anime you guys/galls  have recommended, and it turned out I already watched them, but forgot their titles. Yes, that means it didn't leave THAT much of an impression (or that I have a bad memory  ). For instance, I did see Rurouni Kenshin completely as far as I remember, and Eureka 7 partly...but well...what can I say. They're not bad, but not good enough to conquer a place in my top ten.



> And nope, I wasn't impressed by Loveless, the mood felt a little artificial.  Hm... for those almost!shounen-ai shows, I recommend Kyou Kara Maoh.  It's moderately entertaining and also a tall-tale.


Well, I thought it had some redeeming qualities as well. Most parts can be considered pretty good, as long as one doesn't mind the lightly shotacon-themed scenes. It felt a bit weird in the beginning, but then again, so was the necko-thing. It was a nice touch equaling cats' ears = virginity, though. All in all, I liked it, though it's not in my top 10 (yeah, I know, my top 10 has huge high-quality standards )



> Nah, I watch very girly shows sometimes but never really enjoyed them.


That's what they all say!! 



> NANA is gritty realism, but it's about a girl's life so there's quite a bit of talk of guys and getting jobs and renting and stuff.  Honey & Clover is splice of life with brilliant character depth, character conflict and interactions.
> 
> Hey!  There're tonnes of brilliant shojos out there, just that few have made it to anime because... well... many fans prioritize hot men over good writing.  Lovely Complex (LoveCom) is a great shojo/comedy.  So is Glass Mask, Nodame Cantabile, etc.


Yeah, well...maybe I just watched the wrong ones, then. But I think pure shojo isn't really my style; it even got on my nerves with shakugan no shana in the second season, where they wasted 5 entire episodes with idle chit-chat about which girl loved which boy the most. And no action whatsoever....
Heck, I don't mind some interpersonal relationships and characters being deepened out, but it has to be balanced; I can't cope with a whole 5 episodes of it in a row. HxH has the right balance, I think. It's far more then just fighting-training-fighting as in normal shounen, but at the same time, there's still some action in it too.



> Anyways, HxH.
> 
> I had a really freaky dream last night and there, it was revealed that Kuroro and Illumi were the same person...  I have a messed-up mind.  Illumi freaks me out.  It's the pins.  I was once stupid enough to agree to be a wannabe doctor's accupuncture guinea pig.  *Was traumatized*
> 
> ...



Short answer:

- No.
- Yes.
- Yes.
- No. Yes.
- Because that would almost be a lesbian relationship and because...yes.



> EDIT:
> Gon and Palm? No chance of that at all!  She's just deprived and psycho and I think she'll die in this arc along with Novu.
> 
> And I don't understand the purpose of her ability and how it's useful for tracking down the King.  It's not like Meruem hid anywhere, they just have to follow news of massacres.



I'm also not sure about what Palm is doing there. If they said something about it, I forgot. But, hey, there's nothing wrong with a deprived and psycho older woman getting it on with an underage boy. Well...not much, anyway.  



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Poor you ...
> Sometimes you just have to face your fear like a ..... woman


LOL.



> Gon was just really angry at himself and he has always been a rash person. He just was redirecting the self-loathing onto Killua. I am sure even he understood what he did afterwards. They will kiss and make up after the arc. Gon will even offer his bottom to Killua as repentance


You're as bad as Mattaru!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 30, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> I see the atmosphere in this thread has brightened up after the catastrophic news we received..



Well ..... let Hisoka come back .. she will be like ...     ... and so on. 

Better not bring up Togashi when she is around  

wait ... what's this vein in my forehead ...  



Edit: 

@Neby -
I've read enough to critically evaluate stuff and work out the personalities of authors who write the work. 
I have very high standards as to whose work I like and whose I don't ... so don't underestimate my recommendations


----------



## Starwing (Apr 30, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Poor you ...
> Sometimes you just have to face your fear like a ..... woman



And proud of it!  I'll sic the guy on you and see how you fare with 3-inch-long needles sticking in your arm.  

And the only one that fainted in our blood-testing lab was a man.  




> GR actually came to GI to get a hold of a Jyonen user to get Kuroro's restriction removed. I think they lost interest in stealing anything after they found their target. Though they are not shown afterwards, I am guessing that they had gone ahead to make preparations for reactivating Kuroro's nen.
> It is funny how the Jyonen user remained untill Gon completed the game but Hisoka was nowhere to be seen



But now they're bored again!  And they're sitting around waiting while Kuroro comes back, so I don't see why they lost interest in GI.

Or maybe they were recalled by Shooting Star City in the ant crisis.



> Gon was just really angry at himself and he has always been a rash person. He just was redirecting the self-loathing onto Killua. I am sure even he understood what he did afterwards. They will kiss and make up after the arc. Gon will even offer his bottom to Killua as repentance



-.-' you're worse than a girl.

I actually think it may get worse.  Killua's just angsty and feeling out of place and Gon never understood that.  See, Killua thinks he has to be something MORE than he is to be with Gon, and that's not easily fixed from a quickie in the bathroom or whatever.

About time for some Gon development though, he's been that innocent kid for too long.



> As for KurapicaXSenritsu  ..... . Girls ........ *headshake*



What?  Neon's a brainless snob and useless after her fortune telling abilities were stolen.  And her anime voice grates my nerves.  And she has a freaky hat.  Yet there's plenty of KurapikaxNeon fans.  

 If I was a real girl I'd like... I dunno, LeorioxKurapika or something.

Hm... KuroroxKurapika has bondage play...


@KLoWN


> Lawlz, i had a dream that Kisame was in the newspaper last night, there was a pic where he surfed on a tsunami and shit.
> Dunno if it had something to do with this gif i got last night:
> 
> You probably think im bullshiting you, but im dead-fuckin-serious lol



XD Not half as insane as some of the stuff I've heard in high school psych club.  Freud ftw.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 30, 2008)

Starwing said:


> And proud of it!  I'll sic the guy on you and see how you fare with 3-inch-long needles sticking in your arm.
> 
> And the only one that fainted in our blood-testing lab was a man.



Hey, that was a pun on the regular expression ... you completely misunderstood it 
I was not being sexist mind you  



Starwing said:


> -.-' you're worse than a girl.
> 
> I actually think it may get worse.  Killua's just angsty and feeling out of place and Gon never understood that.  See, Killua thinks he has to be something MORE than he is to be with Gon, and that's not easily fixed from a quickie in the bathroom or whatever.
> 
> About time for some Gon development though, he's been that innocent kid for too long.


I learn from the best  

Gon will never loose Killua's friendship. Gon made Killua feel really special by confessing how deeply he appreciated his companionship and camaraderie under the starlit sky when he took Killua to visit his aunt and grandma.
Such things bind people stronger than you can imagine ... Gon has exclusive rights on Killua .....

The double entendre was really intentional and really difficult to write .... since I am doing some advanced complex algebra at the same time 



Starwing said:


> What?  Neon's a brainless snob and useless after her fortune telling abilities were stolen.  And her anime voice grates my nerves.  And she has a freaky hat.  Yet there's plenty of KurapikaxNeon fans.
> 
> *If I was a real girl I'd like*... I dunno, LeorioxKurapika or something.
> 
> Hm... KuroroxKurapika has bondage play...



When did guys want a babe with brain ?? ... wait aren't you a girl ?? then what does the first part of the post mean .... :?? Fcuk .... I lost track of what i wanted to write 

dammit this is the problem with forums ... there should be an option with ASL for every profile ... mangahelpers has such an arrangement i guess.


----------



## Starwing (Apr 30, 2008)

@Shanks,

Internet humor and bad wording... -.-' I am a girl.

Huh, it's easy enough to lie with ASL though.



> When did guys want a babe with brain


I dunno, the last century?  XP

And who knows?  Kurapka may have enough 'girl' in him to know intelligence when he sees it.  Just maybe.


@NeBY


> Yeah, well...maybe I just watched the wrong ones, then. But I think pure shojo isn't really my style; it even got on my nerves with shakugan no shana in the second season, where they wasted 5 entire episodes with idle chit-chat about which girl loved which boy the most. And no action whatsoever....
> Heck, I don't mind some interpersonal relationships and characters being deepened out, but it has to be balanced; I can't cope with a whole 5 episodes of it in a row. HxH has the right balance, I think. It's far more then just fighting-training-fighting as in normal shounen, but at the same time, there's still some action in it too.



Meh, guys...  Ok, ok, I know tonnes of guys who like shojo.

And really, HxH has very little shojo qualities.  Character depth and relationships and interactions should be fundamental to most stories, shouldn't it?  Shojo shouldn't have a monopoly on sentimentality or even romance.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 30, 2008)

Starwing said:


> @Shanks,
> 
> Internet humor... -.-' I am a girl.



which part of it  ?

Edit: 

I was talking about guys in general .... I myself can't stand stupid females >_< ....


----------



## Starwing (Apr 30, 2008)

tbh, I haven't actually met a guy who likes dumb chicks who'll admit it.

Speaking of which, HxH has very few normal female characters, ne?  Was talking to Oni in the fan club a while back and realized there are so little girls to choose from.  They're all either ugly, inaccessible (like Mito or maybe Menchi), or screwed up in some way.

And all the girls turn out to be guys in the end anyway.  It actually wouldn't surprise me if Togashi comes out and says HxH-verse is actually a world with no girls at all... -.-'

If I remember correctly, Ponzu was the only normal girl among them all, and perhaps members of the Spiders.


----------



## Fran (Apr 30, 2008)

Yup. Togashi is hardcore sexist.
Everyone is either a trap, or a psychotic killer.

Both appeal to me 

There probably aren't even any girls on this HxH Thread.  ... YOUR ALL TRAPPED!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 30, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Yup. Togashi is hardcore sexist.
> Everyone is either a trap, or a psychotic killer.
> 
> Both appeal to me
> ...



dude .... this post lacks pervertedness  

The bolded statement made me go   .... aren't you one of them, as you have us believe ?


----------



## Starwing (Apr 30, 2008)

@Matteru,

Lol, you forgot the butt-ugly option.

Though I think anyone who makes the guys prettier than the girls (I think Kalluto's the prettiest of them all -.-') aren't sexist but not-so-closet yaoi-fangirls.

EDIT: yeah, Matteru, you're a girl, aren't you?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 30, 2008)

:rofl .... in before Mattaru's response  

This thread is back on track


----------



## Starwing (Apr 30, 2008)

Back on what track?  I was going to make some joke about one-tract minds but I couldn't figure out how to word it.  -.-'

What is HxH's demography anyway?  Age group and gender.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 30, 2008)

Starwing said:


> @Shanks,
> 
> Internet humor and bad wording... -.-' I am a girl.


But not a real one? 



> Huh, it's easy enough to lie with ASL though.
> 
> 
> I dunno, the last century?  XP
> ...


Well, if he hasn't in him, he sure has a lot of 'girl' on the outside ;-)



> @NeBY
> 
> 
> Meh, guys...  Ok, ok, I know tonnes of guys who like shojo.
> ...



Well, just like you have a huge variety in shounen, you also have in shojo no doubt. But c'mon: 5 episodes full of "ah, I'm in love with that boy" "Me too!" "Me more" "Me the most"...geez, we know already! Or a whole damn episodewith chit-chat about how one girl puts rice on top of her meal, and the other at the bottom, and with some lemon on it it tastes and preserves better...good god! And it wasn't even a cooking-anime! It just sucks, because it's too much of it. The same would be true if you saw a shounen with 5 episodes of nothing but continuos fights, without explanation, plot, story, or character development. That would just suck too.

And yeah, character development, sentiments, relationships, romance (well, maybe)... *should* be in each story, but the fact is, by and large shojo has far more of that, and far less action, than shounen, and vice versa. That's because, even when a lot of guys like shojo and thus, all those elements, most will still like it in more moderate amounts. Where as a lot of girls no doubt like some action too, but most of them still prefer the sentiment things.

I didn't invent this, it's just the way it is. If it weren't, there would not BE shojo and shounen. It's primarily a difference in targeted audience, and shojo is focused on girls, and shounen on what boys like the most (hence the names themselves  ).

It doesn't mean there is no cross-over, of course. And as I said, I actually prefer an anime which has balanced both aspects.


----------



## Fran (Apr 30, 2008)

@Shanks + Starwing

I love you guys 





And those of you who check the Hisoka Porn Fan Club regularly like Hisoka does, would know that HxH is the embodiment of a paradoxical trap wrapped in an enigma. 



And in before HxH = Hentai 

Errr. Klown 



edit: HxH lacks sadist x masochist x.x

edit 2: our regulars come and go, you know? where'd Aethos and Zaru go?


----------



## Starwing (Apr 30, 2008)

NeBy said:


> But not a real one?



From an existentialist pov, none of us exist.  So I guess that means I'm not a real girl after all.



> Well, if he hasn't in him, he sure has a lot of 'girl' on the outside ;-)


Only in the face.

And the anime Red Eyes were kind of disappointing.  The color isn't at all beautiful and the eyeballs in the jar are just really creepy.  I guess they're supposed to be creepy, but still, they could've put more effort into giving the eyes more shades of red or something.



> Well, just like you have a huge variety in shounen, you also have in shojo no doubt. But c'mon: 5 episodes full of "ah, I'm in love with that boy" "Me too!" "Me more" "Me the most"...geez, we know already! Or a whole damn episodewith chit-chat about how one girl puts rice on top of her meal, and the other at the bottom, and with some lemon on it it tastes and preserves better...good god! And it wasn't even a cooking-anime! It just sucks, because it's too much of it. The same would be true if you saw a shounen with 5 episodes of nothing but continuos fights, without explanation, plot, story, or character development. That would just suck too.
> 
> And yeah, character development, sentiments, relationships, romance (well, maybe)... *should* be in each story, but the fact is, by and large shojo has far more of that, and far less action, than shounen, and vice versa. That's because, even when a lot of guys like shojo and thus, all those elements, most will still like it in more moderate amounts. Where as a lot of girls no doubt like some action too, but most of them still prefer the sentiment things.
> 
> ...



Which anime is it that you keep harping about?

Hm... there used to be very little cross-overs in the old school stuff.  But you know?  In a great proportion of old school shojos there's plenty of fighting, politics, wars and stuff.  Often, there may not even be much romance involved.

Think of Red River, Rose of Versailles, Daughter of the Nile, and all those.  Girly beyond belief, but you had people being skinned alive, duels on cliffs and people losing limbs and all those things we'd normally consider shounen.

What are modern ones... hm... Fushigi Yuugi, Saiunkoku, etc. People being impaled to death, poisoned, rotting in prison, smashed by a huge rock...

So I think it's not what you write about but how you write it.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 30, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> @Shanks + Starwing
> 
> I love you guys
> 
> ...



Is it just me or this post still lacks *pervertedness* ... maybe it is just me ... 

may be i want you to comment on the GonXKillua I wrote ... maybe i am too tired from doing all the complex algebra >.< 

Aethos is busy ruling an empty OP section  ... and Zaru ... well, I have no clue 

Sadism and Masochism can be fixed with a bit of Kurapica bondage .....


----------



## Oni (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey! Take this to the Hisoka Porn FC, this is off-topic


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 30, 2008)

Oni said:


> Hey! Take this to the Hisoka Porn FC, this is off-topic



Ok .. don't get mad. But, we don't have any spoilers this week ... so can't you let this pass ??
Either way, it is late here, so I may not be posting anymore today ...


----------



## NeBy (Apr 30, 2008)

Starwing said:


> From an existentialist pov, none of us exist.  So I guess that means I'm not a real girl after all.


I think that's rather a solipsistic pov, actually. (unless you really believe you're not here as well, in which case you don't give any credence to 'Je pense, donc je suis' neither.



> Only in the face.


Well, you have flat-chested girls too. 



> And the anime Red Eyes were kind of disappointing.  The color isn't at all beautiful and the eyeballs in the jar are just really creepy.  I guess they're supposed to be creepy, but still, they could've put more effort into giving the eyes more shades of red or something.


I rather thought it wasn't bad...though I guess you may have a point, since they make a whole fuss about how beautiful the 'scarlet eyes' are in the manga.



> Which anime is it that you keep harping about?


Heh...well...I couldn't even remember Eureka 7 and such, even though I watched it for the most part. Maybe I'm bad at remembering titles or such. But I sure as hell forgot that one with the continuous blabbering about the food they made. Needless to say I didn't keep watching it. 



> Hm... there used to be very little cross-overs in the old school stuff.  But you know?  In a great proportion of old school shojos there's plenty of fighting, politics, wars and stuff.  Often, there may not even be much romance involved.
> 
> Think of Red River, Rose of Versailles, Daughter of the Nile, and all those.  Girly beyond belief, but you had people being skinned alive, duels on cliffs and people losing limbs and all those things we'd normally consider shounen.
> 
> ...



As I said, you probably have a lot of different shojo, just as you have a lot of different shounen. But as a general rule (and, ok, I didn't see THAT many shojo, but still) I think shounen with a little shojo in it suits me the best. I'm not saying it's the only thing I can appreciate, though. I even like some seinen.

Btw, where you the one that recommended Kinos Journey? I've checked it out; it wasn't something I've watched befor. And, even more importantly; I have a good feeling about it. I watched 2 episodes by now, and I think it's not bad at all! There is clearly a difference with how I react to this than how I reacted to OP. I have an instant-feeling I'm going to like this series until the end. It's...weird, but in a cool way. It has also a strange atmosphere...as if it's all a dream, and the protagonist is reflecting about life in that dream, or something. It has a great 'unreal' aura about it, and it's executed in a very good way. I think I'm gonna be sold for this one.


----------



## Starwing (Apr 30, 2008)

@NeBy,

The existentialist thing was a joke.  ^^'  

I rather buy into the thinking that we are what we do.  We don't exist except in the impact we have on others, and nothing in the world exist except the impact it has on me.  Richard Bach style.  Muahaha.  *Is not a philosopher and is actually rather clueless about it*


Yeah, pity Kino's Journey is so short.  The novels are still ongoing though, and besides the 13 episodes there's an Entama version called Life Goes On and that's a prequel of sorts.  I heard there's another one but haven't found it yet.  The other two I mentioned are similar in atmosphere (Haibane Renmei and Mushishi).

I'm a sucker for stories like these.  The ones that try to portray another world in the little, detailed ways instead of with great conflicts and stuff.  Just every-day life of an interesting profession like scholar or wandering doctor or traveller.  Ghibli movies are sort of similar.  HxH is like that too, and that's part of why I love it.  Getting to know the world is a big part of the series.

Heh, I've sort of been trying to find more of the same type, but I guess it's not a popular genre or a common one.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 30, 2008)

In order to keep it on topic let ask who everyone favorite fight is. With mine being the Kurapica Vs. Ubogin.


----------



## Gary (Apr 30, 2008)

hmm the hisoka vs gon fight


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 30, 2008)

Genei Ryodan vs The Maffia


----------



## Gary (Apr 30, 2008)

klown what was a very epic fight :


----------



## Starwing (Apr 30, 2008)

Kuroro vs. Zaoldyecks.  That, I guess, sort of ties into the whole attack in a way.  It had just enough epic, tension and since both are sort-of bad guys, there's no favorism to either side by the mangaka.

You know how mangakas usually favor the good guys, or the good-looking ones, to make them look better, look tougher, to demonstrate their determination or courage or whatever.  That fight didn't have any of that.  I don't want to just see a character owning... ^^'  And I don't think HxH has the best fights anyway.  I'm not much interested in fights tbh.

Even in the Kurapika vs. Ubougin fight, Kurapika was obviously favored.  And Hisoka versus anything so far was biased.


----------



## Arcanis (Apr 30, 2008)

Hisoka vs Kastro by FAR.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 30, 2008)

manga hisoka vs kastro
anime hisoka vs gon
         hanzo vs gon the first 10 seconds awesome if it was longer it would have been my favourite


----------



## Gary (Apr 30, 2008)

who is kastro


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 30, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> who is kastro


The dude that chopped of Hisoka's arm.


----------



## Gary (Apr 30, 2008)

oh i keep thinking that was gon


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2008)

Ubo v Kurapica in Anime.
Netero v King in Manga (yes I know it hasn't happened but I've already decided it will be my favourite fight.....no im not stupid)


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 30, 2008)

shoujo still feels.......


----------



## Fran (Apr 30, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> Hisoka vs Kastro by FAR.



Yay Arcanis !

You and me both.

I also HIGHLY enjoyed...
Well practically all the fights.
Good question ET.

Kurapika vs Ubogin
Zeno/Silva vsKuroro
Kuroro vs Assassins which we don't see.

Ubogin vs the Mafia
From the manga ant arc:

LOTS OF GOOD FIGHTS. But the ones that stood out for me were the ones involving Kaito. When he whips out his lovely hatsu.

x.x ~ Morau vs Leon/That Cheetah..Dammit, can't even remember his name after Silvaowned him


----------



## Arcanis (Apr 30, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Yay Arcanis !
> 
> You and me both.




Also, Killua vs Monkey squad (or whatever). Freaking awesome depiction of everything, step by step ownage by Togashi.


By the way Taleran posted this about chapter 280 in the Arlong Park forums, I'm not sure about the veracity: 


*Spoiler*: _280_ 





			
				Taleran said:
			
		

> From Eroguy
> Japanese golden week is next week, so they'll release Jump this week.
> 
> 
> ...





... September.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2008)

Its already posted here, its not been confirmed tho.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 30, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> ... September.



That would be awful!!!!


----------



## Arcanis (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh well...

Also on the subject of fights, isn't it ironic that the manga with the best fighting system ever created doesn't actually have that many fights...?

I would love to see a Hunter Tournament of the epic levels of the Yu Yu Hakusho Dark Tournament.


----------



## Gary (Apr 30, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Ubo v Kurapica in Anime.
> Netero v King in Manga (yes I know it hasn't happened but I've already decided it will be my favourite fight.....no im not stupid)



yes we know its going to be the best fight


----------



## Nakor (Apr 30, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> I would love to see a Hunter Tournament of the epic levels of the Yu Yu Hakusho Dark Tournament.



Tournaments get played out.

I hope there isn't one. We already had tournament style fighting in the show. No more is needed.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 1, 2008)

Here is my pick of the fights ...

1. Kuroro Vs Zeno + Silva

2. Kurapic Vs Ubo

3. Feitan Vs the Chimera ant 

I think having a tournament in HxH will make it a bit redundant ..... we already had the celestial tower arc, so I don't think we will have another tournament.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 1, 2008)

I agree that Kuroro Vs Zeno + Silva and Feitan Vs Zazan were great too. Also Kuroro vs Assassins which we don't see and Ubogin vs the Mafia and Morau vs Leol/Zitou were great too.


----------



## Hisoka (May 1, 2008)

Hisoka vs Gon

Thats my pic =p


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 1, 2008)

No one mentioned fights from Greed Island ... 

Biskue's fight against one of the bomber's gang was awesome.


----------



## Hisoka (May 1, 2008)

I didnt really liked greed island arc =p


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 1, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I didnt really liked greed island arc =p



GI was epic win. That was the first arc without too much hisoka fanservice


----------



## Hisoka (May 1, 2008)

Thats probably why I dont like it then =p


----------



## Zaru (May 1, 2008)

GI arc had shitty villains. They looked like random ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you could meet in a supermarket or something. If it wasn't for genei ryodan coming there, I would have been bored out of my mind (villain-wise)


----------



## Hisoka (May 1, 2008)

Indeed                         =)


----------



## Zaru (May 1, 2008)

Well at least they got beaten senseless by a bunch of kids


----------



## Hisoka (May 1, 2008)

True and we got to see Biskue's true form


----------



## Zaru (May 1, 2008)

Which is still, to date, the second sexiest thing in the manga right after naked hisoka with his hair down.


----------



## Hisoka (May 1, 2008)

True True thats why its in my siggi ^.^


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 1, 2008)

Watch out ........ hisoka fangirls    

Hisoka is overrated


----------



## Hisoka (May 1, 2008)

Of course he is, everything that is great is overrated


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 1, 2008)

Hisoka is the best ever
luffy second


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 1, 2008)

Alright, gonna jump into it and start with HxH, wish me luck


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 1, 2008)

good luck you will have alot of fun


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2008)

I thought I should post the SJ popularity polls:

"Human creatures of Earth, we come in *peace*. We come to you to preach the message of *unity*, *co-operation* and *goodwill* between our races... Ours is a message of *kindness*."
"HAHAHAHA!"

"'Destruction?' ...As *always*, Starscream, you *talk* big...when everything about you is *small*. At least *try* to keep up."

Hunter x Hunter is 12, fucking brats that voted SKET DANCE over HxH

Oh and the news is that the spoilers were completely fake, as was the info on the Hiatus. So were still in the dark about when the Hiatus will happen, and there will be no early SJ either.


----------



## Power16 (May 1, 2008)

You will enjoy and its one of the few manga where you can read it over and still love it. I have read it at least 3 times already.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 1, 2008)

Well 1st episode is watched and my impression was that this could turn out to be an quite okey series.

Nothing great, not bad either, it was funny though that the long haired dude wasnt a chick


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2008)

It gets good when Killua comes in, so around ep 6 it gets epic. Keep watching, you'll soon be a Hunter lover like the rest of us


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 1, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> It gets good when Killua comes in, so around ep 6 it gets epic. Keep watching, you'll soon be a Hunter lover like the rest of us



I will. Have nothing else to watch and i love shounen so i see no reason why i should stop.


----------



## Hisoka (May 1, 2008)

All I can say is that if you liked the first few eps then you gonna be in love with the rest of it.

Since I nearly droped it at first =p


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 1, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> All I can say is that if you liked the first few eps then you gonna be in love with the rest of it.
> 
> Since I nearly droped it at first =p



I find it alright so far, it was the same with OP in the beginning.

And thanks hun


----------



## Hisoka (May 1, 2008)

Well it gets abit serious as it goes down XD not as goofy as OP


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 1, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I thought I should post the SJ popularity polls:
> 
> link 2
> 
> ...



And people got depressed over an unconfirmed report  

@Sanji - 

HxH will not disappoint you .... and this is one of the mangas which never gets stale ... you keep picking up new things and new interpretations as you revisit it.


----------



## Hisoka (May 1, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> And people got depressed over an unconfirmed report



I believe that was directed at me =)


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 1, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I believe that was directed at me =)



there were a couple of pages where a lot of people were depressed on those unconfirmed reports  .... but yeah you were leading the way, and look where it's got you . 
Stop tormenting Togashi   

I don't wanna see people being sad on this thread ... this should be a place to hang out and have fun even if there were no HxH to talk about.


----------



## Hisoka (May 1, 2008)

I wanted to act Emo for once


----------



## Fran (May 1, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I thought I should post the SJ popularity polls:
> 
> link 2
> 
> ...



HALLO THAR !

Good news indeeed. 

So no "Acid Hand" from The Crayfish chap?




Toggster best not disappoint


----------



## Hisoka (May 1, 2008)

So are the things back to what it was before?

We gonna have 10 chapters as usual after 3 months break?

or we dont know nothing?


----------



## Fran (May 1, 2008)

We don't know nothing 

And people are being misled by your signature now Hisoka 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>> In other news, Bisuke x Shizuku


----------



## Hisoka (May 1, 2008)

Huh? Misled to think what? X)


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2008)

I just hope that we get at least 10 more chapters coming in September.  lazy ass bastard should at least give us that much.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 1, 2008)

Hey there Mattaru  

I think he means the chapter 280 spoilers thing .... they are faek right.


----------



## Hisoka (May 1, 2008)

Oh Duuuuuuuuuuh >.<

I fixed that XD


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 1, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Oh Duuuuuuuuuuh >.<
> 
> I fixed that XD



Do a proper job .... it is even worse now


----------



## Hisoka (May 1, 2008)

hehe IS THIS BETTER????


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 1, 2008)

Man yet again i was fooled about a characters sex. 

I was so sure Kurapica was a girl too, so that makes it 2 mangirls


----------



## Hisoka (May 1, 2008)

Oh you havent seen anything yet :rofl


----------



## KLoWn (May 1, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Man yet again i was fooled about a characters sex.
> 
> I was so sure Kurapica was a girl too, so that makes it 2 *mangirls*


Togashi loves that shit.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 1, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Togashi loves that shit.



Haha i bet. I think its hilarious as i've never seen 2 in such a short amount of time in any manga/anime yet :rofl


----------



## Hisoka (May 1, 2008)

Trust me there are some of it that still keeps us amazed =)


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 1, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Trust me there are some of it that still keeps us amazed =)



I see. You keep me amazed aswell


----------



## Emperor Time (May 1, 2008)

Kurapica is such a pretty boy that he even more feminine looking than Hisoka even.


----------



## Hisoka (May 1, 2008)

Thank god cause I dont see any feminity in Hisoka


----------



## NeBy (May 1, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> All I can say is that if you liked the first few eps then you gonna be in love with the rest of it.
> 
> Since I nearly droped it at first =p



It's strange, isn't it? I think most of us had a similar reaction: finding it ok but certainly not exceptionally good at the start, but then getting completely hooked as the story continuous. It's a bit weird how hxh really starts slow - I mean compared to what follows one doesn't have the sense that it's epic...which it definitely is. I guess that if hxh would have started in full swing awesomeness, it would be a lot more popular in the West. I have a feeling many drop it *before* it really starts to show its true grandeur.

Than again, maybe a good story needs a slow start so it can build up towards greatness.



Black Leg Sanji said:


> Man yet again i was fooled about a characters sex.
> 
> I was so sure Kurapica was a girl too, so that makes it 2 mangirls


Lol. We all were. As many have said: get used to it. Illumi and Kurapica were bishou alright, but one could still doubt; there was some ambiguity. But if you see Killua's lil bishi-bro and Pitou (in the manga, that is, because Pitou hasn't got anime time yet), you're be *absolutely convinced* it's a female. Yet, officially, they aren't. (But don't let that bother you calling him (her) a she! 

I guess Togashi loves to confuse the mind with all his bishous. He revels in it. 




KLoWn said:


> Togashi loves that shit.



Indeed, he does.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 1, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Man yet again i was fooled about a characters sex.
> 
> I was so sure Kurapica was a girl too, so that makes it 2 mangirls



Welcome, to the real world 

Kurapica is certainly not the biggest test when it comes to accepting a character's sexuality in HxH.


----------



## Gary (May 1, 2008)

hisoka has fangirls fangirls only see the man side of him


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 1, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Welcome, to the real world
> 
> Kurapica is certainly not the biggest test when it comes to accepting a character's sexuality in HxH.



I thought the limit was reached with Haku and young Byakuya(Loly). 

How wrong i was


----------



## Hisoka (May 1, 2008)

Oh no Sanji you havent seen nothing yet =p

@ NeBy - I agree =) I was lucky I didnt droped it


----------



## Fran (May 1, 2008)

Admit it. You still fap to him knowing he's male.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 1, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Oh no Sanji you havent seen nothing yet =p
> 
> @ NeBy - I agree =) I was lucky I didnt droped it



Oh god 

I hope i dont turn gay without knowing


----------



## Hisoka (May 1, 2008)

@ LoL at Mattaru, its okey =)

@ Sanji - There is a good chance of getting tricked


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 1, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> @ LoL at Mattaru, its okey =)
> 
> @ Sanji - There is a good chance of getting tricked



Nevir. Then i wouldnt be able to love you Robin


----------



## Hisoka (May 1, 2008)

Uhhh maybe bisexual?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 1, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Admit it. You still fap to him knowing he's male.



I don't think anyone faps to Kurapica anymore ... Kurapica has been surpassed by .... others 

You will feel that Haku and young Byakuya amateur attempts when you get to some of the other characters .


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 1, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I don't think anyone faps to Kurapica anymore ... Kurapica has been surpassed by .... others
> 
> You will feel that Haku and young *Byakuya* amateur attempts when you get to some of the other characters .



Correction, its name is Loly


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2008)

Hey young Byakuya was hot okay.................


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 1, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Hey young Byakuya was hot okay.................



There is hot .... 


and there is ..... 

wait for it .... 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Pitou level 




now thats really hard to beat ....


----------



## Gary (May 1, 2008)

you cant be pitous level


----------



## Vyse (May 1, 2008)

Oy Shanks you didn?t keep your promise


----------



## NeBy (May 1, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> We don't know nothing



Ok, so wait...the chapter is a fake. The hiatus until September was fake... Is the stuff about SJ going to decide whether to continue hxh or not fake too?


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2008)

The chapter and the info about the Hiatus lasting till September was fake. Unfortunately SJ deciding HxH's fate is real, but Im not worried, no way its getting cancelled.


----------



## NeBy (May 1, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> There is hot ....
> 
> 
> and there is .....
> ...



Ah, yes... you have hotness, you have awesomeness, and then you have Pitouness. 

She's the only character I definitely would consider exploring gayness with...ermm...or would that rather be bestiality-ness? :amazed


----------



## KLoWn (May 1, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> *The chapter and the info about the Hiatus lasting till September was fake.* Unfortunately SJ deciding HxH's fate is real, but Im not worried, no way its getting cancelled.


Well that's something atleast.
A four months hiatus followed by cancellation would've been lulz, in a sad way.

*@Shanks*. Regarding DT, i've listened to 'em and they're quite good 

On another note: 
*LOL of the week* goes to the fanboy retard in the OP convo thread that actually is accusing Kishi to have copied the TTGL spiral-eyes with Pain when Pain was revealed a long time before anyone even know TTGL was comming out 
I actually think he belives in it himself too, it's both funny and sad at the same time


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2008)

Quoted from Aethos:


> I mean seriously. Next we'll see Naruto and Sasuke GATTAI to try and beat Pein using spiral power only to learn that Madara is part of the anti-spirals. ::rolls eyes::



Looks like Aethos has become delusional

Worse thing is looks like the lot of them are agreeing with him, sometimes Im a lost for words at how retarded people will become to bash Naruto


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 1, 2008)

My lol of the day goes to tictactoc who accused me of having no backbone for apologizing to another user.

However ppl says he is a troll so, i guess it doesnt count 

Anyway HxH is decent so far, i hope however it picks up when they arrive at the exam center


----------



## KLoWn (May 1, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Quoted from Aethos:
> 
> 
> Looks like Aethos has become delusional
> ...


He's always been a fanboy of the highest degree.
Even to the point that in a debate the other OP fans told him to go away lol.



Black Leg Sanji said:


> Anyway HxH is decent so far, i hope however it picks up when they arrive at the exam center


HxH is a slow starter, but it rewards the ones that can sit through the less interesting shit in the beginning.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 1, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> He's always been a fanboy of the highest degree.
> Even to the point that in a debate the other OP fans told him to go away lol.
> 
> 
> HxH is a slow starter, but it rewards the ones that can sit through the less interesting shit in the beginning.



In other words similiar to OP. 

OP didnt get really great for me until Mihawk arrived.


----------



## Fran (May 1, 2008)

But...The introduction was great.
In the anime it was anyway. We bump into Leorio, spend a whole day chasing the circus animals.

AND FISHING.
I loved that fishing moment.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 1, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> But...The introduction was great.
> In the anime it was anyway. We bump into Leorio, spend a whole day chasing the circus animals.
> 
> AND FISHING.
> I loved that fishing moment.



Introduction of a mangirl ftw


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2008)

The first few eps have quite abit of filler so thats why it seems alittle slow in the beginning, just get to the Hunter exam and then it really begins.


----------



## KLoWn (May 1, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> But...The introduction was great.
> In the anime it was anyway. We bump into Leorio, spend a whole day chasing the circus animals.
> 
> AND FISHING.
> I loved that fishing moment.


I hated it tbh, it all feelt so meaningless and boring.
It was in the "running in the tunnel" part were things started to get good.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 1, 2008)

Must say i like the behavior in this thread so far. No stupid misunderstandings that can happen in the OBD-convo or flaming like in the OP-section.

I think i will be here more often 

And its not a bad thing that Shanks and Robin-chwan is here aswell


----------



## Gary (May 1, 2008)

lol good thing about this thread if you flame no one does


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 1, 2008)

hunter x hunter i knew would be a good story because it was so highly recommended everywhere i looked. also you get kaito in the first cahpter and that is automatic win right there. i thought kurapica and leorio were going to be a lot bigger badasses when they were first intro'd. i think h x h was good in the beginning actually, the entire hunter exam was fascinating with hisoka, illumini, tompa, all these nubs dying, survivors getting moer and more personality development, the different tricks and traps and stuff they had to go through. it was great i thought, and then the zoldick mansion arc ruled as well. but of course celestial tower was when h xh became legenadary


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 1, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Must say i like the behavior in this thread so far. No stupid misunderstandings that can happen in the OBD-convo or flaming like in the OP-section.
> 
> I think i will be here more often
> 
> And its not a bad thing that Shanks and Robin-chwan is here aswell



I won't get to the topic of that fantard ... because he has been bashed enough 

The difference in this thread is that we make it a priority to have fun here. There are no misunderstandings because I would rather have fun than fight with people. Unless i am being cranky at 3:00 in the morning because I didn't get an answer to something i was working on 

There have been debates and discussions in the thread as well, but then never lead to flaming each other. Everyone who values this thread is welcome to post here XD

Edit: 

@ Abnormally normal - I agree. The only fault with HxH is that Togashi left out Leorio and Kurapica ... and his laziness


----------



## NeBy (May 2, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Must say i like the behavior in this thread so far. No stupid misunderstandings that can happen in the OBD-convo or flaming like in the OP-section.



That's because we're civilized, intelligent, nice and emphatic.

We're hxh fans, after all.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 2, 2008)

NeBy said:


> That's because we're civilized, intelligent, nice and emphatic.
> 
> We're hxh fans, after all.



Lets get off that topic ... HxH can also have stupid fantards ...


----------



## NeBy (May 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Lets get off that topic ... HxH can also have stupid fantards ...


I still have to see two in this thread!


*Spoiler*: __ 



I meant one 





*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously, though; as a whole, I think hxh fans have less tards than most other series (certainly the popular ones like Naruto and bleach). I've never seen a hxh fan who wasn't open to some criticism about hxh. I'm not saying everyone accepts and agrees with whatever criticism, but I do think that hxh fans themselves aren't blind by adoration to the point they cease to be skeptic about the quality of the chapters, about Togashi, etc. Sure, we say hxh is one of the best mangas/anime out there, but that's because it's true.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 2, 2008)

NeBy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, though; as a whole, I think hxh fans have less tards than most other series (certainly the popular ones like Naruto and bleach). I've never seen a hxh fan who wasn't open to some criticism about hxh. I'm not saying everyone accepts and agrees with whatever criticism, but I do think that hxh fans themselves aren't blind by adoration to the point they cease to be skeptic about the quality of the chapters, about Togashi, etc. Sure, we say hxh is one of the best mangas/anime out there, but that's because it's true.



Well, HxH's internet fanbase is much smaller than Naruto and Bleach and that might be the reason you've not encountered a HxH fantard. 

This atmosphere created in this thread is because of the efforts of a lot of regular posters like Klown, Mattaru, Robin/Hisoka, Kurapica, Slips, CMgogo, Masterbait . They made the thread alive when the return of HxH was announced (the post count of this thread was about 3K then ) .... we had a lot of parties in the thread, we will probably throw one to get over the pain of not having HxH. 

I remember Starwing reading 141 pages of this thread before posting her first post here .... I feel that what i post in this thread should be enjoyable to others when they read it 10 days from now.
I think any thread/section will be awesome if everyone who post have a similar viewpoint. Some people, unfortunately post on forums for different reasons ....


----------



## Hisoka (May 2, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> hunter x hunter i knew would be a good story because it was so highly recommended everywhere i looked. also you get kaito in the first cahpter and that is automatic win right there. i thought kurapica and leorio were going to be a lot bigger badasses when they were first intro'd. i think h x h was good in the beginning actually, the entire hunter exam was fascinating with hisoka, illumini, tompa, all these nubs dying, survivors getting moer and more personality development, the different tricks and traps and stuff they had to go through. it was great i thought, and then the zoldick mansion arc ruled as well. but of course celestial tower was when h xh became legenadary



I have to say the thing that kept me going at first was the little tricks in the Hunter Exam, once Killua & Hisoka were introduced I was a gonner =p

And thanks Sanji, people here are quite chilled out thats why I hang around here =D

and Shanks you forgot to mention yourself  oh and Master Bait XD


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 2, 2008)

Mea Culpa - Added Masterbait to the list. 

So I guess we will have a huge party after we read the next HxH chapter, since it is the last chapter before the break. 

This party should take us to 12K postcount XD


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 2, 2008)

There is 1 thing i noticed with the HxH anime so far, how to explain it.. the way its made seems old o_O

Its wierd considering it started to air around the same time as OP which doesnt seem old in the same way.

Not complaining about the animation quality, its just that i never seen a anime so far that seems "old"

And Tompa > Kabuto in sleechyness

Man how fooled was i bye that guys apperance.


----------



## Fran (May 2, 2008)

@Shanks: It's a great community atmosphere X3 I remember reading once about other fans who avoid this thread because apparantly its full of tards. Idiots  This is probably the most hardcore fandom out there for HxH 



@Sanji: LOL! You've discovered the awesomeness that is Tompa. No.1 N000B killer.




> I remember Starwing reading 141 pages of this thread before posting her first post here .... I feel that what i post in this thread should be enjoyable to others when they read it 10 days from now.



...Nowai. I don't remember that. Incredible!


----------



## Starwing (May 2, 2008)

^^' I did, but that's because it was only 140 something.  When I came back there was 500... so I didn't read them all.

@Sanji


> There is 1 thing i noticed with the HxH anime so far, how to explain it.. the way its made seems old o_O
> 
> Its wierd considering it started to air around the same time as OP which doesnt seem old in the same way.
> 
> Not complaining about the animation quality, its just that i never seen a anime so far that seems "old"



The different arcs have really different animation styles.  

I really liked the old style actually, with all the watercolor backgrounds.  It's GI's style I didn't really like, though it's obviously more modernized.  The art during the York Shinn arc was a quite... unnoticeable, because of the dark mood and the animators trying to match it.  I still think of the animation style in the Exam arc when I think of HxH.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 2, 2008)

@ Mattaru 
Well, each one to their own delusions I guess. We do post exclusively in this thread because of the atmosphere ... it is kinda hard to keep up with things if you aren't active enough. 

Atleast those tards don't throw parties among themselves X3 X3 .... make sure you guys don't miss this one. It should atleast go for two days XD 

@Sanji - The HxH anime has a nice nostalgic feel to it. It suits perfectly with the HxH verse. Get to the later arcs and you will actually love the whole background effect that the animators created. It was so good that people (looks particularly at Hisoka ) really disliked the GI arc because they changed the ambiance for the second OVA.

Edit: 

@Hisoka  - 
I see you lurk 
Post dammit  ..... you've lurked long enough


----------



## MIHAWK. (May 2, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> In other words similiar to OP.
> 
> OP didnt get really great for me until Mihawk arrived.


 
mihawk arrives again in the HxH this time 

*@klown*

the OP section.........it reminds me of mine and shanks' efforts to make it popular,then haters and bashers arrived,i wont disagree that in the heat of a debate i am beccoming a total blockhead but i dont insult or try to demise in any way the person who i am reffering to

i am just trying to prove me>>>him but in a way like he is hulk and i am superman 

as the OP section is now i dont think i'll ever set foot on it again,jetstorm is doing a good job but he becomes blind with certain individuals,that said i close my case with that section


----------



## Hisoka (May 2, 2008)

I am lurking 

So we are the official HxHtards of Narutard Fan dom hmmm interesting


----------



## MIHAWK. (May 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Three things with the post ....
> 
> 1. Not funny enough ....
> 
> ...


 
i have to say something to everyone 

while i was superman and i fought the other justice league,shanks got a tongue kiss by the big green monster and wanted to become a hero 

the result can only be characterized by one word,WTF?

but he still sais he is awesome 

let U be the judges of his secret identity:


----------



## Hisoka (May 2, 2008)

hmmm keep your cat fights outside this thread  =p


----------



## MIHAWK. (May 2, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> hmmm keep your cat fights outside this thread  =p


 
lol,hey cant i be a rat for my friend? 

what do u think about VJ on tights?


----------



## Hisoka (May 2, 2008)

.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 2, 2008)

.


----------



## MIHAWK. (May 2, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> .


 


'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> .


 


(i know i am gonna regret this )

IM THE LITTLE BUNNY


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 2, 2008)

MIHAWK said:


> mihawk arrives again in the HxH this time
> 
> *@klown*
> 
> ...



Dont blame you. After you, Shanks, Jinue and Minzara stopped posting there i lost my interest aswell.

Except a few posts yesterday i havent been there for a month.


----------



## MIHAWK. (May 2, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Dont blame you. After you, Shanks, Jinue and Minzara stopped posting there i lost my interest aswell.
> 
> Except a few posts yesterday i havent been there for a month.


 
i cant talk cuz i dont want to continue this bashing but for me there is something wrong in the post,lol 

btw bro how u been????


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 2, 2008)

MIHAWK said:


> i cant talk cuz i dont want to continue this bashing but for me there is something wrong in the post,lol
> 
> btw bro how u been????



Been alright. Have been on a OP hiatus for 2 weeks and started with HxH yesterday 

And playing some Assassins Creed 

And you?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 2, 2008)

Lets not make this an alternate OP section ..... 

We will get back to discussing HxH now .... 

Edit: 

Sanji - 

give us more details about how far you've come in HxH ..... along with your views on the Hunter exam. No references/comparisons to other manga if you can avoid it


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 2, 2008)

Ive gotten to the point where they are about to start the 2nd Exam. Its been picking up since the 1st Exam started with Killua and Hisoka into the picture now.

Starting to get semi-good for me 

Though the lack of fighting is kinda annoying 

Its nothing i cant accept though, as the best should be yet to come


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2008)

You'll get your fights soon enough

Btw guys I know we all (exception of Mattaru) love OP, but please this is a HxH thread and we don't want the Mod's to come here. So lets stick to HxH.

Anyway heres some Gar HxH art:


----------



## Hisoka (May 2, 2008)

That is one goood fan art


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 2, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> You'll get your fights soon enough
> 
> 
> Anyway heres some Gar HxH art:



 to the suggestion 

Careful CMgogo - you might cause Hisoka to change her name once again


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2008)

Have you shot Togashi yet Robin? Shoot him in the legs, we still need his hands so he can draw


----------



## Hisoka (May 2, 2008)

The gun is on his head  and its staying there 

@ Shanks - I am not that easy =p


----------



## Gary (May 2, 2008)

lol it hisoka it should be in his face and is it just me or ophq is down ?


----------



## Hisoka (May 2, 2008)

If it was on his face he wouldnt see what he is drawing OP

and yeah OPHQ is down  again


----------



## MIHAWK. (May 2, 2008)

sanji assasin's creed is SHIT,i hated it,u always do the same SHIT and u hear every wackjob speak for a whole day


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 2, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> The gun is on his head  and its staying there
> 
> @ Shanks - I am not that easy =p



Why is hisoka resorting to Guns .... when she has her aura 

Nice try Robin .... you can't fool me. I knows you 

XD

Edit: 

Is OPHQ down ??   

~_~


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 2, 2008)

MIHAWK said:


> sanji assasin's creed is SHIT,i hated it,u always do the same SHIT and u hear every wackjob speak for a whole day



Nah i think the environment, gfx and combatsystem is awesome. The repetive missions doesnt bother me.


----------



## Gary (May 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Why is hisoka resorting to Guns .... when she has her aura
> 
> Nice try Robin .... you can't fool me. I knows you
> 
> ...



your know what OPHQ is ?


----------



## Hisoka (May 2, 2008)

@ i hate sask - He knows it through me

You know I hate your name


----------



## Gary (May 2, 2008)

are you talking to me or  shanks ?


----------



## Hisoka (May 2, 2008)

i hate sask - no you and if you are wondering why its because I have to type that idiot(sask)name everytime I am telling you something


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 2, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> your know what OPHQ is ?



Was that a question or a taunt ?


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2008)

Lets get back to some sort of topic folks


----------



## Krauser-tan (May 2, 2008)

I bet Togashi is playing some rpg at the moment...then, he comes with the usual escuses "oh poor me i'm so sick", just to keep playing more and more...

hxh must keep going, for the sake of humanity togashi-sensei


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 2, 2008)

Zaoldyeck said:


> I bet Togashi is playing some rpg at the moment...then, he comes with the usual escuses "oh poor me i'm so sick", just to keep playing more and more...
> 
> hxh must keep going, for the sake of humanity togashi-sensei



Agreed .... 
CMgogo - you come up with a topic  

It is hard work you know


----------



## Fran (May 2, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> You'll get your fights soon enough
> 
> Btw guys I know we all (exception of Mattaru) love OP, but please this is a HxH thread and we don't want the Mod's to come here. So lets stick to HxH.
> 
> Anyway heres some Gar HxH art:



Frikken saved!
I wonder if we could ever get some Ubogin x Shalnark out there. They did kiss 

The week feels so strange without my HxH fix.
I wonder how it's going to be if this goes 10 weeks x.x

Or forever


----------



## Gary (May 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Was that a question or a taunt ?



question i only taunt people in the blender and hisoka you can call me op298 or ihs


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 2, 2008)

Togashi sounds like a wierd mofo 

He should get permission to release 1 chapter pr month instead of pr week

Thats better than being lazy with long hiatuses :/


----------



## tictactoc (May 2, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> My lol of the day goes to tictactoc who accused me of having no backbone for apologizing to another user.
> 
> However ppl says he is a troll so, i guess it doesnt count
> 
> Anyway HxH is decent so far, i hope however it picks up when they arrive at the exam center



I aint no troll good sir .
However apologizing to someone "asking" you to get off his dick= biggest LULZ ever 

On topic (I guess) is there any news about HxH's cancelling ?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 2, 2008)

tictactoc said:


> I aint no troll good sir .
> However apologizing to someone "asking" you to get off his dick= biggest LULZ ever
> 
> On topic (I guess) is there any news about HxH's cancelling ?



Oh my god 

Way to go coming in here making fun of me 

Which is even bigger lulz.

I thought we were done on that one but i guess not


----------



## tictactoc (May 2, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Oh my god
> 
> Way to go coming in here making fun of me



Drop the martyr act. I read HxH too. I just wanted to know the whereabouts of HxH when I came in this thread


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 2, 2008)

tictactoc said:


> Drop the martyr act. I read HxH too. I just wanted to know the whereabouts of HxH when I came in this thread



Then why the need to bring something that happend yesterday up?

I dont see it.


----------



## tictactoc (May 2, 2008)

I always read the pages I missed in a thread. Always.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 2, 2008)

tictactoc said:


> I always read the pages I missed in a thread. Always.



Whatever 

Back to the topic of togashi, did he start being lazy just a few years ago?


----------



## Danchou (May 2, 2008)

Awesome Ubo fanart CrimemasterGogo! Couldn't rep you (yet) unfortunately. His death is really a miss for the Ryodan. Paku's as well. Would've loved to see him have a serious fight in a future storyline. 

Anyway, iirc up until the ant arc Togashi was releasing pretty steadily, though the artwork did begin to decline. It was released at a loose pace since somewhere in 2003/2004. The awful hiatus of 2006 was the beginning of almost two years without any HxH except for the volume redraws.
We've got close to 20 chapters since it began it's serialization in the beginning of October 2007. And now were one chapter away from the next hiatus.

I even remember when the amount of HxH chapters was surpassed by those of Naruto, while it started a year earlier or something. :x


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 2, 2008)

i did some drawing for what i think will happen 
i willl try to draw something better when i am free 

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image136kl7.jpg




*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img103.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image135ml7.jpg


----------



## Gary (May 2, 2008)

why no image tags ?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 2, 2008)

at this rate we'll get to see Ging just at the start of 2017           .


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2008)

If HxH isn't cancelled im sure we'll see him in the next arc. I doubt Togashi will be wasting anymore time.


----------



## Oni (May 2, 2008)

Lobolover said:


> at this rate we'll get to see Ging just at the start of 2017           .



You want to know what's REALLY sad about that statement? That would mean we are already past half of the series. And past 80% if the hiatus rate continues like this.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 2, 2008)

Next arc?it seem's so impossible and far away.I mean,there's The Ryodan,the Zoldick's, the melody of death,Leorio doing ANYTHING,etc.

I think Togashi's bigest fault is ,besides his hyper-quick elimination of good-designed characters,his overmass of dialogue-sometime's even arguing points not only false,but those which one would never think of,because they are realy all out.The volleyball game in GI was a classic example.


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2008)

> The volleyball game in GI was a classic example.



You forgot the Janken scene from the Hunter exam, now that bordered on stupidity.


----------



## Fran (May 2, 2008)

The Janken scene really served as a comedy for the fall guy of the moment, Leorio.
Although Kurapika's hardcore analysis of it really was overboard.

Besides, afterwards Leorio's hand was SMOKING from grabbing too much b00b


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 2, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i did some drawing for what i think will happen
> i willl try to draw something better when i am free
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



have any one seen them


----------



## Starwing (May 2, 2008)

@hgfdsahjkl,
yup!  Wonderful proportions, though Hisoka looks a little more evil than I remembered.

@Hisoka
Ah, no, see?  You shoot him BETWEEN the legs, and then shoot his television, then lock him in a room with only ink, pencil, drawing boards and maybe some of his references.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 2, 2008)

hgfd (you must be a real favourite of people writing writing christmass cards)-yes.Not bad.

Crime-I kinda forgot about that-could you explain that?

What I mean is-he can't handle explanations.Explanation of the nen got me turned of from the manga for two months.Explanation of the types of nen and specialisation also was anoying.In efect-HXH is the only manga where I can skip a few panels and be sure I won't miss a thing (which isn't what Togashi intended,but.....)


----------



## Fran (May 2, 2008)

Pek's signature 

x.x Poor Kuroro


----------



## Gary (May 2, 2008)

llol that sig is to epic


----------



## PDQ (May 2, 2008)

Random question, is it just me or was Leol's Rental pod ability almost exactly like Kuroro's Skill Hunter ability?
They both use another person's abilities, require seeing it in action, requires asking some question and being answered, and requires the original user be alive.
Yet they're vastly different in how powerful people consider them.


----------



## Nakor (May 2, 2008)

PDQ said:


> Random question, is it just me or was Leol's Rental pod ability almost exactly like Kuroro's Skill Hunter ability?
> They both use another person's abilities, require seeing it in action, requires asking some question and being answered, and requires the original user be alive.
> Yet they're vastly different in how powerful people consider them.



Leol's ability is much weaker than kuroro's. Leol just borrows the power and I believe only can use it once for a short time span. Kuroro could have it forever and use it whenever he wants to.

Kuroro is also a better nen user.


----------



## Fran (May 2, 2008)

I noticed that too PDQ. It seems to be a lesser version of Kuroro's.

Rental Pod. Good name. In Kuroro's case however, even his nen affinity changes to that of the ability. It's more advanced, and doesn't have that "favour" attatched to it like Leol's.

Besides, Leol got owned so damn hard by Morau . 
It's not fair that Morau gets to own Zitoh AND Leol...More Shoot and Knuckle vs Fodder ants woulda been nice.

Now I'm kinda sick of Shoot and Knuckle's fight.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 2, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> have any one seen them



Nice work hgfdsahjkl ... dammit yours is one of the hardest names to type/remember exactly 



Lobolover said:


> hgfd (you must be a real favourite of people writing writing christmass cards)-yes.Not bad.
> 
> Crime-I kinda forgot about that-could you explain that?
> 
> What I mean is-he can't handle explanations.Explanation of the nen got me turned of from the manga for two months.Explanation of the types of nen and specialisation also was anoying.In efect-HXH is the only manga where I can skip a few panels and be sure I won't miss a thing (which isn't what Togashi intended,but.....)



I liked the Nen explanation because it shows how much detail Togashi goes into. The whole nen system is extremely logical once you understand it. Heck, dividing people in terms of personalities is while being the most logical choice, still is a touch of genius. 
I like the explanations in HxH because it is a challenge to the reader to get to Togashi's level. The current arc is like the movie Memento ... everything is non-linear and it is upto the reader to sit down and seperate the story lines according to the times given.


----------



## Fran (May 2, 2008)

> What I mean is-he can't handle explanations.Explanation of the nen got me turned of from the manga for two months.Explanation of the types of nen and specialisation also was anoying.In efect-HXH is the only manga where I can skip a few panels and be sure I won't miss a thing (which isn't what Togashi intended,but.....)



Hmm. Disagree. Like Shanks, I throroughly enjoyed the intricate concept of nen, its applications and how Kubo gradually introduced it to us via Master Wing. Personalities through nen was a beautiful touch indeed. Never really thought about that until you bought it up.

You can't skip panels at all in HxH. I watched the cantonese dub initially of HxH, when I came to watch the OVA's in Jap/EngSub I was completely puzzled. You have to pay attention to thoroughly enjoy this, which is why it really shouldn't be targetted at the generic shounen audience.

Explanation of Hatsu etc. is thorough and a stroke of creative genius. Limitations, clever battles and innovative style - I still don't see how some can't come to appreciate this manga. Yes, I'm a hardcore Togashi Dick Rider. To the extreme.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Obligatory HARDO GAY emoticon







Anyways, allow me to introduce...


*HUNTER X HUNTER BATTLEDOME*

Razor vs Ubogin - Who would win in this epic clash of power?
[Emission vs Reinforcement]
[14 Devils vs Big Bang [!] Impact]


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 2, 2008)

^ you always get the mangaka wrong ....   :laser

Tite Kubo = bleach 
Yoshihiro Togashi = HxH 

I will come up with my analysis in a bit ...


----------



## mootz (May 3, 2008)

Ubogin was a beast

hiatus are for wimps

i like hxh


----------



## Nakor (May 3, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> *HUNTER X HUNTER BATTLEDOME*
> 
> Razor vs Ubogin - Who would win in this epic clash of power?
> [Emission vs Reinforcement]
> [14 Devils vs Big Bang [!] Impact]



Razor. To me, his emission was probably near 100% and his reinforcement was most certainly 80%. It seemed like he had alot of nen too. Also, the fact that it took ging to bring him down is a true testament to his strength. Which was years before the dodgeball match. I feel confident in saying that all the years he was on GI, he either was policing it, or training. So he was probably much stronger than when ging caught him.  Conclusion:Razor was a beast and would beat ubo.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 3, 2008)

I'd give my verdict to Ubo as well. 

I think Ubo has 100% Reinforcement but I am not sure how his all round skills are. I know that we don't know about Razor either but my hunch is that Razor has a more battle experience than Ubo. 

Razor didn't even break a sweat in the dodgeball tournament. The fact that Ging had to come capture Razor will heavily tip the scales towards Razor. 

It doesn't seem like Razor has enforced any conditions on improving his nen, like that Machine gun emmision user ... so I think that the aura Machine gun user will have an advantage over Razor.


----------



## Danchou (May 3, 2008)

I see Ubougin beating Reiza. He's the best Reinforcement user we've seen in action and was a thoroughbred veteran fighter in any given scenario, whereas in the dodgeball match everything was setup in Reiza's favor. While he's still incredibly strong, I don't think he'll do as well in a straight up fight on a neutral plane.


----------



## NeBy (May 3, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Hmm. Disagree. Like Shanks, I throroughly enjoyed the intricate concept of nen, its applications and how Kubo gradually introduced it to us via Master Wing. Personalities through nen was a beautiful touch indeed. Never really thought about that until you bought it up.
> 
> You can't skip panels at all in HxH. I watched the cantonese dub initially of HxH, when I came to watch the OVA's in Jap/EngSub I was completely puzzled. You have to pay attention to thoroughly enjoy this, which is why it really shouldn't be targetted at the generic shounen audience.
> 
> Explanation of Hatsu etc. is thorough and a stroke of creative genius. Limitations, clever battles and innovative style - I still don't see how some can't come to appreciate this manga. Yes, I'm a hardcore Togashi Dick Rider. To the extreme.



I feel the same as shanks and mattaru on this; I thoroughly enjoyed the nen-explanation. I can understand how the (pretty long) scenes would be less interesting to someone who is action-oriented and doesn't care for some in-anime analysis or explanations of the sort, but it still makes hxh one of the better mangas/anime just *because* of that. The nen-system is quite logical, and it gives structure to the hxh world (in which nen is clearly important). I mean, just look to about all other anime of that genre (Naruto, Bleach, etc.); they always do a very poor job in explaning anything, and just because the rules are not defined, one gets internal contradictions, and other conflicts in regard to the used 'power' which doesn't make much sense.

Togashi can go a bit overboard with the length of some analysis, true. Like with the shanken in the exam arc. I did enjoy that too, mind you, but I wouldn't go through that again a second or third time just for the sake of it, I must confess. It's cool and interesting to see the thoughts about that and other details of the hxh world (which are as much Togashi's thoughts as that of the portrayed characters, I think), but once you've understood what he's trying to say, it has little value in rewatching that again - contrary to the interpersonal interaction of the characters and the fights and such.

But I do think you miss out on something important if you just skip it in front.



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I'd give my verdict to Ubo as well.
> 
> I think Ubo has 100% Reinforcement but I am not sure how his all round skills are. I know that we don't know about Razor either but my hunch is that Razor has a more battle experience than Ubo.
> 
> ...



I can't agree with that one. First of all; hunches aren't arguments nor facts. 
Purely logical speaking, there is a bigger chance Ubogin has more battle experience than Razor, in fact. Sure, in the manga it is said he trained a lot to get stronger (after ging cought him), but is that really going to fall under 'battle-experience'? One can seriously doubt that, since Razor has been on the Island for so many years, his days of fighting other people (when he was still a thug) have long since passed. The most he has to do on the GI, is playing some game with the few users who get that far (and in the GI itself, it is said it was very rare) and to hold his 'companions' (the other tugs) in check (he killed one in the GI) - but that wasn't a very strong one, because even Killua had the upper-hand.

So, even though Razor said he trained a lot to become a strong nen-user - and I don't doubt he is a very strong one, we're talking about *battle*-experience here. Not breaking a sweat during a dodgebal-match (which he choose and set up himself, btw, so the advantage was his), is not the same as leading a life of a thief and a killer, where constant life-and-death fights have to be done (like when the GR is going after the mafia, and fighting those Injyuu, which were pretty good nen-users themselves).

So all in all, while it's not certain who actually has the most nen-strength (though Ubo's 'big impact' still seems more powerful than what we've seen from Razor), in regard to battle-experience, it would be more logical to assume Ubo had more of that during his life, then razor had in his (certainly after being on GI).


----------



## Kiyoshi (May 3, 2008)

Good point Kurapica about the home turf bit, but I would counter Reiza while not sandbagging it was almost playing around there.  Dying to Reiza in the dodgeball match would be suicide either through stupidity or stubbornness.

EDIT: Though after reading the post above mine made while typing this thing, he must have started long before me, this doesn't mean Reiza would win per se.  Just think he wasn't at full capacity by a noticeable amount.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 3, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I can't agree with that one. First of all; hunches aren't arguments nor facts.
> Purely logical speaking, there is a bigger chance Ubogin has more battle experience than Razor, in fact. Sure, in the manga it is said he trained a lot to get stronger (after ging cought him), but is that really going to fall under 'battle-experience'? One can seriously doubt that, since Razor has been on the Island for so many years, his days of fighting other people (when he was still a thug) have long since passed. The most he has to do on the GI, is playing some game with the few users who get that far (and in the GI itself, it is said it was very rare) and to hold his 'companions' (the other tugs) in check (he killed one in the GI) - but that wasn't a very strong one, because even Killua had the upper-hand.
> 
> So, even though Razor said he trained a lot to become a strong nen-user - and I don't doubt he is a very strong one, we're talking about *battle*-experience here. Not breaking a sweat during a dodgebal-match (which he choose and set up himself, btw, so the advantage was his), is not the same as leading a life of a thief and a killer, where constant life-and-death fights have to be done (like when the GR is going after the mafia, and fighting those Injyuu, which were pretty good nen-users themselves).
> ...



I don't think it is logical to assume that ubo has had more battle experience than Razor in the first place. We have no idea of their ages, or the length of time they spent as thugs/thieves. Your assessment of Ubo having better battle experience will be a hunch unless their ages and the time they spent as thieves is given. 

Don't forget that Razor was the last hurdle for people to complete in GREED ISLAND, a place where the toughest Nen users gathered. 
And GI itself was a game to train Nen users. Those few who managed to get there would have got there on the basis of their strength and wits. Is it logical to assume that they would put someone without enough battle experience to fight such people ? Razor knew the type of opponents he would be against, and that is the reason why he was training. 

You seem to be underestimating the value of training. I think it will be clear if you go back to the chapter which shows us what made Netero the strongest nen user out there.

My verdict - *RAZOR*


----------



## Hisoka (May 3, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> *<3*
> 
> 
> Thanks Klown! Much appreciated
> ...



I have read it and have it in my HDD XD

Its bloody awesome


----------



## NeBy (May 3, 2008)

Kiyoshi said:


> Good point Kurapica about the home turf bit, but I would counter Reiza while not sandbagging it was almost playing around there.  Dying to Reiza in the dodgeball match would be suicide either through stupidity or stubbornness.
> 
> EDIT: Though after reading the post above mine made while typing this thing, he must have started long before me, this doesn't mean Reiza would win per se.  Just think he wasn't at full capacity by a noticeable amount.



Hmm..well, maybe, but not by THAT a large amount. I mean, I doubt he was just fooling around and only using a little bit of his power. Why? Because, at the end of the game, for his last balls, he purposely let his 'devils' desintegrate so all the nen would go back into him, making him as strong as he can be.

If he was really fooling around and not being too serious about it; why did he need to do that? If he was, say, only using a tenth of his strength when playing that dodgeball with them, there would have been no need whatsoever to retract all the nen that were in his 'devils'. The fact that he did, rather suggests he *needed* that extra nen to go full-out during the end of that match. It also means that he can't have been playing hugely below his normal strength at the end of the game.


On another note: can the people that gave me some hints to watch other anime send me that again as pm's (or indicate where their posts are); I can't find it back, with all the recent activity on this thread.

Some of it I had already seen but forgot the name, but some were new and others I didn't see completly. I finished eureka 7 too, by now...I once tried it out, but stopped after a few epsiodes. Now I've seen it completely, and it wasn't bad...better than I would have expected from the first episodes I watched a year ago...But still their were a few drawbacks too (which was the reason I stopped, back then); it's a wee bit too 'polished'. By that I mean, it's a little bit TOO catered to appeal to the masses: you know, the 'boy saves world' routine, the 'cool' mechwarrior-type fightingmachines - that can even turn themselves into cars (I mean, what the heck, why would alien entities do such a thing?), etc. And also, just as with Naruto, the mangaka stretched the emo-moments and the love-story far to long, at moments. I mean, on itself it was a nice touch, and there's nothing wrong with some emo in shounen, but one shouldn't keep repeating it over and over again. I mean, you can only hear so many times 3 kids crying for their mommy... or the protagonist trying but not succeeding in giving a kiss, or having the 'we love eachother SO much'-routine... I wish some mangakas would be a bit more subtle in it. On itself, I like it...but it shouldn't be repeated and stretched out so much; it makes it feel cheaper, after a while. One should not try to strive for being 'mr.popular'-anime for the masses with using some things so much it becomes a clich?.

All by all, it was quite nice, though a bit too 'hollywoodian' to be really great, I thought.

Oh yeah, and the love-dove hart engraved on the moon and viewable from earth...that was really over the top.

On the other hand, I've seen all of 'Kinos Journey' and though a completely different genre than eureka 7 (it isn't even shounen, is it?), I really liked that series. It felt a bit weird, as in a dream - poetic/philosophical at some moments, but rather harsh/cruel at others. It was a bit weird, and...sometimes a bit over the top too, with reactions of people or how communities/countries would react - but since it had that 'dream-quality' over it, one could easily accept it. At some point, there is even ambiguity (in land of the books, I think), where the story is like reversing on itself, and a story is told about a girl in a far future who lives in a virtual world based on a book...which could be the story we're watching. I thought that was genial.
And if that was the case, then unrealistic things are to be expected, since the reality as portrayed in the anime might not be the real reality.

Oh, yeah, and the part about the book-critics was really fun too.  I suspect the author had a score to settle.

Anyway, I would like to look up the other references for anime, but I can't find the right post(s) back. Can anyone send it to me as pm, or point to which part of the thread they're in? thnks!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 3, 2008)

Mattaru - I demand your take on the fight naaaaaaaaaoo  

you won't get away without posting your opinion on it


----------



## NeBy (May 3, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I don't think it is logical to assume that ubo has had more battle experience than Razor in the first place. We have no idea of their ages, or the length of time they spent as thugs/thieves. Your assessment of Ubo having better battle experience will be a hunch unless their ages and the time they spent as thieves is given.
> 
> Don't forget that Razor was the last hurdle for people to complete in GREED ISLAND, a place where the toughest Nen users gathered.
> And GI itself was a game to train Nen users. Those few who managed to get there would have got there on the basis of their strength and wits. Is it logical to assume that they would put someone without enough battle experience to fight such people ? Razor knew the type of opponents he would be against, and that is the reason why he was training.
> ...



Nah, not really. What I said was, that I don't doubt he's a strong nen-user. But you were talking about *battle*-experience. Now, I think we can both agree that battle-experience and training are not the same thing. So underestimating the value of training has nothing to do with it, since we're not talking about how strong he got by training.

I think you mean to say is that all assumptions made are uncertain, because of the fact we know too little to be sure of anything. Which is correct. But using logic, one must look at what is most likely. Thus, the fact that we don't know their ages can mean Ubo is older, or Razor is: we can't determine that, thus as an argument, it can't be used pro or contra. All we can say is that they both don't look very young or very old; there is no way to really determine it.

It doesn't give more or less credence to what you or I say, so no real argumentation can be made, except for 'maybe it is Razor/Ubo after all'..but that works both ways... and that all assumptions are conjecture is clear from the start, so that doesn't really adds anything. I mean, your argument of their  ages would have value in determining battle-experience if the guidebook or whatever would say Ubo is 16 and Razor 45, or something - but since we don't know one way or the other, it can't really be an argument.

No, let's just keep it at the little facts we know: they both lived lives as thugs at some point in their lives. That's a fact. But Ubo is with the GR; a notorious S-class of bandits. Is Razor? We don't know. We know he's brought in by Ging, but we don't really know how strong he was. Since an S-classification is the highest, we know Ubo is a first-class criminal; and one can reasonably assume criminals like the GR get a lot of battle-experience, more so than most other criminals.

Now, that argument is based on facts. And what has Razor to show for in that regard? Well, nothing really. He *could* have been as strong as the GR, but he could have been a lot weaker too. After all, there were other criminals brought to GI which weren't all that strong.

Seen those two points, I think we're more sure about Ubo having battle-experience than razor.

What else do we know? Well, that Razor has been there for years (I believe it was twelve years it was said in GI, but I'm not sure). Now, during that time he wasn't a criminal anymore, so his life-and-deaths fights will have dropped drastically during that time. And sure, he trained, and I don't doubt he has become much stronger (he says so himself in the GI), but it is unlikely that he had huge battle-experience during those years, because - even though you say: "Is it logical to assume that they would put someone without enough battle experience to fight such people ?" he did NOT actually fight those people, he played a game/sport with them.

That was the whole thing for getting the card, after all; that they had to get a group of people and each had to play a game. Equating playing a game, how much strength you may put in it, with battle-experience isn't logical. I mean, otherwise, one could claim Razor *fought* with Gon and the rest, and Hisoka was actually battling Razor, etc. But we all know this was not the case. Hisoka, Gon, Killua and Razor did NOT fight; they played a game using nen - hence, it was not battle-experience. 

Now, since Razor has been doing that for the last 12 years, one might reasonably assume his battle-experience dropped quite a few notches, compared to Ubogin, who stayed a criminal.

Now, do we know any of these assumptions for sure? Of course not! Ubogin might well have been sitting on his ass drinking beer in front of his TV for 12 years before we saw him in the arc.

But one has to look at the little facts we do know (and not with the endless possibilities that *might* be true) and then make the most logical assumption. In this case, the most logical conclusion one can make, giving the sparse facts we do know, is that Ubogin has probably more battle-experience.

As for general nen-strength...it's even more difficult to tell, but I still think it's Ubogin. Why? Well, the biggest attack we've seen thusfar with Razor was the energy-ball fired at the boat (the same trick as with the game)...and while impressive, it was nothing compared to the big bang of Ubo.

For sure, maybe Razor has some special moves and hatsu and what not that far outperforms anything Ubo showed us, but again: nothing has been shown that would substantiate such a thing.  The most logical conclusion is always that which is based on the least conjecture. We know what both opponents (showed us they) have, we don't know what they didn't show/tell us. The less speculation in an argument or conclusion, the stronger it is.

And in that case, there really isn't much that points towards Razor being the stronger nen-user, let alone having more battle-experience. The few indications and facts we know of, would rather suggest the opposite.


----------



## Vyse (May 3, 2008)

Ugh NeBy your posts are awesome and yet too much based on facts.

I?d say Razor would win, simply because he?s still alive 
*Spoiler*: __ 






 The winner is always the one who survives - Saito Hajime?s logic ftw 

I bet he?ll play an inportant role in a future arc and that?s why Togashi will make him stronger than Ubo


----------



## NeBy (May 3, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Ugh NeBy your posts are awesome and yet too much based on facts.
> 
> I´d say Razor would win, simply because he´s still alive
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



LOL.

Well, your argumentation has at least the advantage of brevity. 

I agree Razor would certainly win against Ubo after Kurapica killed the latter.


----------



## Vyse (May 3, 2008)

Brevity is the soul of wit. 

off topic: I?m curious NeBy. How old are u? Some time ago you posted your age is Netero?s age divided by 3 right? But ... you never posted how old Netero is... so.. how old is he? ...


----------



## Nakor (May 3, 2008)

i believe netero is over a hundred years old.

Well if Razor was brought in by Ging, it would be a good assumption to say he was very strong. Also, Ging basically gave security of GI over to Razor. Since only nen users can go to GI, Ging would have had to felt comfortable with leaving security of GI up to Razor.

Razor also was very quick witted during the dodgeball match and he knew alot about nen. Also, Ubo wasn't exactly the smartest fighter. He just used brute force. Kurapica easily out manuvered him and I believe it is safe to assume that Ubo has more battle experience than kurapica. Certainly more nen battle experience.

So Neby, I don't think your battle experience argument holds up well for this battle.


----------



## Fran (May 3, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Mattaru - I demand your take on the fight naaaaaaaaaoo
> 
> you won't get away without posting your opinion on it



*Ubogin*.
He is the Ryodan's front line fighter after all!
Also because of:



> As for general nen-strength...it's even more difficult to tell, but I still think it's Ubogin. Why? Well, the biggest attack we've seen thusfar with Razor was the energy-ball fired at the boat (the same trick as with the game)...and while impressive, it was nothing compared to the big bang of Ubo.



Ubogin can stop a bullet with his teeth and a bazooka with his hand [apparantly without nen], his defence with 100% aura must be pretty damn immense.

Whether he can take Razor's volleyball spike is a different story.
Razor was impeded by Gon's 100% Jajanken powered volleyball - I'm definitely sure that Ubogin's Big Bang [] Impact is stronger than that.

We know too little about Razor to judge to be sure but I'd place my bets on Ubogin ^^

<3 Shanks


----------



## NeBy (May 3, 2008)

fireball said:


> i believe netero is over a hundred years old.
> 
> Well if Razor was brought in by Ging, it would be a good assumption to say he was very strong. Also, Ging basically gave security of GI over to Razor. Since only nen users can go to GI, Ging would have had to felt comfortable with leaving security of GI up to Razor.
> 
> ...



Ermm...well...you didn't exactly came up with arguments I didn't already cover in my former posts...

Except maybe for the fact that he left the security of the place to him. And, while I'm not saying he isn't strong, are there hard facts - or even strong indications - one really would have to belong to the same level as a GR for doing that?

Let's see:

Part of keeping things secure there was to control the other criminals that were brought there (like himself, years ago). But how strong where those? From the few things we've seen, where the characters fought them or played a game against them....not THAT strong (even Killua could handle them). Another thing we've seen him do in regard to the security of GI, is getting rid of intruders. And in fact, we can see that he does get rid of a bunch of GR's... which would make a definite argument in his favor, if it weren't the fact he used a hatsu-gamecard to remove them from the Island...he *did not* use his own strength, nor battle-experience.

So, that he's pretty strong is reasonable to assume, but to say he's stronger than Ubogin, and certainly saying he's got more battle-experience...well, are there any facts or indications that actually point to such a conclusion?

As for Ubo's and Kurapica's fight, that's another debate. I would say Kurapica was certainly more agile than Ubo...but about being stupid: do remember that Kurapica himself complimented him for not being a typical (simple-minded) reinforcement user. Which was later again confirmed by Nobunaga and Machi when they try to lure the chainuser (but catch Killua and Gon instead; some of the best episodes of the entire series, I though).

So I fear many are underestimating Ubo in that regard a bit. It's been explicitly said by the characters in the manga/anime Ubo was not some dumb reinforcement brute who couldn't think for himself.

In fact, without the special hatsu-chain tailored to capture the GR, I doubt Kurapica would have won.

But we're digressing, because it has little to do with establishing the amount of battle-experience of Razor or Ubo.


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2008)

Ubo might not be a total dimwit but he was mostly driven by emotion and is one of the reason he was immobolized so quickly. To be honest we didn't see enough of Razor to really be able to compare the two, tho he is the only one in the series to make Hisoka look so human.

Personally I'd say that Ubo wins this, even though Razor might be smarter he's no comparison in terms of nen. One punch and Razor would be oblitrerated, this is the guy who couldn't even take on Gon. And I don't see how Razor would counterattack any of his attacks, Kurapica had a haxx uber chain.


----------



## Gary (May 3, 2008)

so far it seens neteor is 100+ years old =]


----------



## Starwing (May 3, 2008)

*Ubogin vs. Razor*

I agree with NeBY that Ubougin will win.  He (NeBY, you are a he, right?) pointed out battle experience, advantage of home turf, how much nen was used in the dodgeball fight.

I'll bring up a few more points:

-Reinforcement gives a fighter the best abilities in: Attacking, Defending and Healing

-Razor vs. Gon's launched dodgeballs:  Gon is NOT at 100% reinforcements.  His nen is formidably strong, causing many experienced nen users to have second thoughts, but his punch is weaker than Big Bang Impact.  Razor only once took Gon's ball head-on, and was pushed out of the ring.
So... if Gon was:   100 + X (unknown nen, I will assume 80 for convenience) = 180
Razor's defense:    100 + something smaller than X (I'll say 60) = 160
Ubogin's offense:   100 + 100 = 200

Gon's strikes with the dodgeball are reinforcement nen transferred to emission forcibly.  His true punch would've been stronger and Razor would've suffered damage from a direct hit.  Ubogin's punch would've done a lot more damage.  And Razor can't redirect a punch like he can a volley ball.  -.-'  All the numbers above with the exception of Ubogin's is assumed and most likely incorrect, but it doesn't change the fact that in terms of reinforcement and force: Ubogin > Gon > Razor.

So the second question is: Can Ubogin hit Razor?  This is a difficult question to answer.
-Can someone post a link to that essay on Speed in HxH?  The one doing calculations by bullet speed and stuff?
-From the calculations in that essay, Ubogin is only surpassed by Zitoh, and in the range of 0.03ms or something absurd like that.  Zitoh's ability is speed (at 0.02ms), so we can assume he is the maximum for now.  Ubogin comes very close to Zitoh's speed there, and we can actually assume he has one of the fastest combat speeds we've seen.  We can't say the same for Razor.


Defense: Ubo has skin like steel.  I don't know if Razor does but I highly doubt it.  Ubo is physically bigger, though they are both very muscular.  However, Ubo's reinforcement abilities add to his defense.


Strategic fighting:
-This is also hard to judge.  We've seen Ubogin fight intelligently against the Injyuu.  Nobunaga (and Machi agreed) and Kurapika has both commented that he is not just brawns but brain as well.  

To be honest, we haven't seen the same from Razor.  Sure he redirected Gon's attack, but heck, that's not hard to think of...


Razor has one MAIN advantage: 
He can fight from a distance.  Ubogin would have to close in on fighting.  In the fight of Ubo against the Mafia, it was suggested that Ubo's aim is not spectacular.  He threw a few rocks at the snipers and seemed pleased that he managed to hit them, suggesting that he wasn't 100% expecting to hit... or maybe that's because they're hidden behind rocks.  Hm...


We have several layers to consider, taken from Kurapika's master's explanation:

Basic fighting abilities/physical conditions:
Strength: Ubogin > Razor
Defense: Ubogin > Razor
Healing: Ubogin > Razor
Speed: Unknown - but Razor has not shown speed, so tentatively Ubogin > Razor
And from NeBY:
Battle experience: Unknown - but we can logically assume Ubogin > Razor

Battle Terrain:
-Essentially, we know Ubo can damage Razor at close range, but we don't know if Razor can damage Ubo at long range.  So this really depends on whether Ubo can close in enough or not.  
-If they are a field where snipers have advantage, Razor will have an advantage.
-In Celestial Tower arenas... well... Razor is dead.
-And since it wasn't specified... meh?  Count it as Ubogin = Razor

Nen:
This is an interesting criteria.  We have:
Big Bang Impact
Vs.
14 Devils + that emission ball thingy Razor does

This crieteria is complicated.  One assumes that Razor's 14 Devils will have some special abilities to detain the attacker while Razor attacks from afar with his emission.  It is still uncertain how much (if any) damage he'd give Ubogin.

Ubo fights in a very straight forward fashion.  He will close in the distance and use Big Bang Impact.  Other arsenals he has is his RAWR, and tossing stuff.  Neither of which would have an affect on Razor's nen devils.

So considering nen match-up, I would say that Razor > Ubogin.


Overall:  I'd put my vote to Ubogin.  Like Wing said, Reinforcement folk seldom have complicated Nen.  However, according to Kurapika's teacher (forgot his name), Reinforcement is still the most desirable nen in a fight.  That is because Reinforcements only ever pit their fists against any nen given to them, and they will still be able to overcome their obstacles because their abilities are so precisely suitable for fighting.

Whether Ubo or Razor will win depends on terrain as well.  But I am going to say Ubogin will win 80% of the time, overall.


EDIT:
@NeBY,
I remember recommending both Eureka 7 and Kino's Journey to you, but someone else might've recommended E7 first.  XP  I had the same opinions about the emo-ness, but you have to admit the world building is quite good.


----------



## NeBy (May 3, 2008)

Starwing said:


> *Ubogin vs. Razor*
> 
> I agree with NeBY that Ubougin will win.  He (NeBY, you are a he, right?) pointed out battle experience, advantage of home turf, how much nen was used in the dodgeball fight.
> 
> ...



Maybe I'm like Kurapica or Pitou: indeterminable. 

Yeah, it was you and another poster who recommended some other animestuff; I've found the post back now, though. As said, some I had already seen, apparently... but there were quite a few new ones. I'm currently looking at Mushisi, but I've only found 3 episodes thusfar. Seems fairly good also - though I think I like Kino better.

As for eureka 7: it wasn't bad at all; the best episodes were in the middle...but just a wee bit too much catering to the masses, I thought. And the emo-moments were good - if only he didn't keep using it over and over again (mind you, he's not the only mangaka to do so). There were some memorable characters though - maybe strangely enough, I liked the photographer the most.  The world wasn't bad neither, indeed, with the 'waves' as being pretty original...though many other aspects weren't (typical shounen-clichés as I described earlier). A nice surprise was the "we're actually on earth" - I really thought they we're on an alien planet.

So...one could say it has it's good sides and it's bad sides. I think it's great for the targeted audience: action-seeking, surfboard-liking, mechafight-loving emo-teenagers who have their first love.  

Personally, I thought it was ok, and some episodes even pretty good.

I've certainly seen much worse.


----------



## Vyse (May 3, 2008)

Okay since the Ubo vs Razor topic seems to be done, here?s a new one:

If there were to be a HxH live-action movie, who would you cast?

I?m just sure about Wing, he should be played by Tobey Maguire.

And Sean Labeuf ( Dunno his exact name, the guy from Disturbia and Transformers) as Gon 

Your thoughts?


----------



## Gary (May 3, 2008)

i dont know any good actors and hisoka how did you like what cdf did


----------



## Nakor (May 3, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Part of keeping things secure there was to control the other criminals that were brought there (like himself, years ago). But how strong where those? From the few things we've seen, where the characters fought them or played a game against them....not THAT strong (even Killua could handle them). Another thing we've seen him do in regard to the security of GI, is getting rid of intruders. And in fact, we can see that he does get rid of a bunch of GR's... which would make a definite argument in his favor, if it weren't the fact he used a hatsu-gamecard to remove them from the Island...he *did not* use his own strength, nor battle-experience.
> 
> So, that he's pretty strong is reasonable to assume, but to say he's stronger than Ubogin, and certainly saying he's got more battle-experience...well, are there any facts or indications that actually point to such a conclusion?


What facts are there to assume Ubo has more battle experience? So because he is in GR that means he fights all the time? That is a big assumption to make. Razor could have been a criminal, fighting and killing people, for 20 years before Ging caught him. We don't know though, and we don't know what Ubo was doing before the GR arc. He could've been lifting weights the whole time and working on his nen. Doesn't mean he was fighting at all. 



> As for Ubo's and Kurapica's fight, that's another debate. I would say Kurapica was certainly more agile than Ubo...but about being stupid: do remember that Kurapica himself complimented him for not being a typical (simple-minded) reinforcement user. Which was later again confirmed by Nobunaga and Machi when they try to lure the chainuser (but catch Killua and Gon instead; some of the best episodes of the entire series, I though).
> 
> So I fear many are underestimating Ubo in that regard a bit. It's been explicitly said by the characters in the manga/anime Ubo was not some dumb reinforcement brute who couldn't think for himself.



I didn't say Ubo was stupid. I was just commenting on the point you have been making about battle experience. If Ubo has so much experience by being in GI, he shouldn't have been caught so easily by the chain. I'm not talking about the special properties of the chain, just the chain itself. Ubo even knew he was a chain user before the fight.



CrimemasterGogo said:


> Ubo might not be a total dimwit but he was mostly driven by emotion and is one of the reason he was immobolized so quickly. To be honest we didn't see enough of Razor to really be able to compare the two, tho he is the only one in the series to make Hisoka look so human.
> 
> Personally I'd say that Ubo wins this, even though Razor might be smarter he's no comparison in terms of nen. One punch and Razor would be oblitrerated, this is the guy who couldn't even take on Gon. And I don't see how Razor would counterattack any of his attacks, Kurapica had a haxx uber chain.



Actually, Razor could've taken on Gon. But as he had to stay in the ring if he wanted to catch the ball, he couldn't do that cause of the strength of gon's nen would naturally push him back too far. Razor would have been OK physically after catching Gon's throw. He just had to stay in the ring.



Starwing said:


> *Ubogin vs. Razor*
> 
> -Razor vs. Gon's launched dodgeballs:  Gon is NOT at 100% reinforcements.  His nen is formidably strong, causing many experienced nen users to have second thoughts, but his punch is weaker than Big Bang Impact.  Razor only once took Gon's ball head-on, and was pushed out of the ring.
> So... if Gon was:   100 + X (unknown nen, I will assume 80 for convenience) = 180
> ...



Again, it wasn't because Razor couldn't withstand Gon's throw, it was because Gon's nen would naturally push Razor back too far out of the ring. I dont' remember Razor commenting that he was hurt by Gon's throw. Also I wouldl like to mention here that Razor purposely took on Gon's throws. He could have dodged them. In a fight, I don't think Razor is going to stand there and take a punch from Ubo. 



> Strategic fighting:
> -This is also hard to judge.  We've seen Ubogin fight intelligently against the Injyuu.  Nobunaga (and Machi agreed) and Kurapika has both commented that he is not just brawns but brain as well.
> 
> To be honest, we haven't seen the same from Razor.  Sure he redirected Gon's attack, but heck, that's not hard to think of...



I actually thought he didn't really use strategy against the Injyuu. He just stood there and let the Injyuu attack him knowing that they were not as strong as him. The only thinking he did really was when he had to figure out how to beat the spikey skin guy, and all he did there was focus his nen when he screamed. 

I thought he used more strategy against kurapica. 


I dont' think there can be a decision made on this fight with solely facts, since there aren't nearly enough to go on. We know too little about Razor.


----------



## NeBy (May 3, 2008)

fireball said:


> What facts are there to assume Ubo has more battle experience? So because he is in GR that means he fights all the time? That is a big assumption to make. Razor could have been a criminal, fighting and killing people, for 20 years before Ging caught him. We don't know though, and we don't know what Ubo was doing before the GR arc. He could've been lifting weights the whole time and working on his nen. Doesn't mean he was fighting at all.


Yes, but I already told this: if you are going to focus on every possibility and conjecture, then one can never make any valid assumption of anything, unless it is explicitly said in the manga/anime or guidebook. 

Do we KNOW if Ubo has had to battle many opponents? No. He could as well have sit on his ass watching TV and drinking beer and doing nothing: I already said that.

The question is; what is more *likely*?

Is it more likely that Razor, not being a criminal anymore and playing nensports/games with people who manage to reach for his card for the past 12 years, has gained more battle experience than Ubogin, who is a class-S criminal, notorious, with no doubt huge rewards on their heads and on the list of every blacklist hunter?

I think not.

All the rest doesn't really matter, in deciding what is the more logical conclusion, then. Yes, he might have been sleeping and drinking all the time, but that's not very likely, is it? He might have not seen or fought one enemy in those twelve years, and maybe Razor had a whole bunch of life-and-death battles, but that's unlikely too, isn't it?

It is *more* logical to assume Ubogin, as a class S-criminal, had more fighting to do than Razor those last 12 years. From before, that is unknown, though one should note Ubogin was one of the original members of the Ryodan from the Ryūseigai. Which means, he was there from the start. We also know that he *must* have fought other opponents seeking revenge, because that was what he said to Kurapica. We also know that, in the GR arc alone, he killed dozens of mafia guys, three Injyuu, a bunch of body guards of the Nostrad family, etc. I mean, that doesn't seem like he has much of a battle-free life, does it?
Oh yeah, and he partly killed Kurapica's clan - which were tough to kill, dixit himself.

What do we know about Razor? Well nothing for sure, except that he plays sports/games in the GI game.

So, based on THOSE *facts*...it is more logically to assume that Ubogin probably has the upper-hand.

I don't think I'm going into this matter once again in a future post; I've made it pretty clear. There is more basis to logically conclude that Ubo is probably stronger and has more battle-experience based on the things we know, than there is to conclude otherwise, period. The only thing disputing that, is when one is using pure conjecture about things we don't know, but since that works both ways, it leads to nothing.


And about Razor having 20 years of battle-experience or not: I already covered this in my former posts too; I don't understand why one keeps bringing this up.

Since we *DON'T KNOW* about how long Razor NOR Ubo were criminals and fought other people, it *can not* be used as an argument, neither for, nor against it.  The only thing we *can* do, is making an educated guess, using logic based on the facts we DO know.

Does that mean the conclusion IS right? No, because we don't know all the facts. But it does mean, the conclusion is more warranted and more likely to be correct, based on the facts we do know about. If one can not accept that, all reasonable discussion ends, because I can go "Ubo might have 30 years of experience", and you "Razor might have 40 years of experience", to which I could reply "but maybe he hasn't done anything during those 40 years that counts as battle-experience", etc. We're getting nowhere if we allow mere speculation to be presented as facts or valid argumentation, without at least having some basis for it, and evaluating the likelihood of it. 

The question, thus, is not what *might* be possible, but what is most likely, given a certain context and the few facts we know of. 

Based on that, Ubo has the upperhand, for the reasons I've described in my other posts.





> I didn't say Ubo was stupid. I was just commenting on the point you have been making about battle experience. If Ubo has so much experience by being in GI, he shouldn't have been caught so easily by the chain. I'm not talking about the special properties of the chain, just the chain itself. Ubo even knew he was a chain user before the fight.



Actually, that was the whole ruse of Kurapica; letting his opponent think he was a manipulation user (with a real chain), instead of a materialization user (with a nen-chain). So it was Ubo's focus on the chain that really did him in. And btw, I don't think any GR-member has had any experience with a hatsu-weapon especially created to deal with them. I think concluding Ubo had little battle-experience because he lost to Kurapica with his special chain and his formidable 'emperor time' ability, is not very warranted. Especially seen the fact we know (or at least can deduce) he must have fought many opponents before.

In fact, if we *were* to follow that reasoning, than we should conclude Kuroro has little battle experience too, because he was also caught with the chain, and Kurapica could have easily killed him during that time. Since we *know* Kuroro is a first class fighter who can even stand against two Zoaldeyck for a time, that reasoning seems increasingly unlikely to be valid.


----------



## Vyse (May 3, 2008)

NeBy said:


> All the rest doesn't really matter, in deciding what is the more logical conclusion, then. Yes, he might have been sleeping and drinking all the time, but that's not very likely, is it? He might have not seen or fought one enemy in those twelve years, and maybe Razor had a whole bunch of life-and-death battles, but that's unlikely too, isn't it?



Ubo, in fact, fought the Kurata clan.
And someone of GR stated that Ubo was stronger when he fought with Nobunaga, so there has to be at least one other fight in order to make this comparison ( there are probably thousands of others, though )

Keanu Reaves for Hisoka


----------



## Nakor (May 3, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Yes, but I already told this: if you are going to focus on every possibility and conjecture, then one can never make any valid assumption of anything, unless it is explicitly said in the manga/anime or guidebook.
> 
> Do we KNOW if Ubo has had to battle many opponents? No. He could as well have sit on his ass watching TV and drinking beer and doing nothing: I already said that.
> 
> ...


Here is what I have a problem with. It is that your conclusion is based on the fact that we know more about Ubo than we do Razor. Just because we know more about Ubo doesn't mean that the fight automatically goes to him. We can't say, "oh we know nothing about razor, but here is a list of all the cool stuff we know about Ubo, so logically he must be stronger" We have to wait to see more of Razor(not sure that will happen now, with togashi being the way he is), to make a more clear decision. I merely went with my first impression of Razor and Ubo in making the choice. 





> Actually, that was the whole ruse of Kurapica; letting his opponent think he was a manipulation user (with a real chain), instead of a materialization user (with a nen-chain). So it was Ubo's focus on the chain that really did him in. And btw, I don't think any GR-member has had any experience with a hatsu-weapon especially created to deal with them. I think concluding Ubo had little battle-experience because he lost to Kurapica with his special chain and his formidable 'emperor time' ability, is not very warranted. Especially seen the fact we know (or at least can deduce) he must have fought many opponents before.
> 
> In fact, if we *were* to follow that reasoning, than we should conclude Kuroro has little battle experience too, because he was also caught with the chain, and Kurapica could have easily killed him during that time. Since we *know* Kuroro is a first class fighter who can even stand against two Zoaldeyck for a time, that reasoning seems increasingly unlikely to be valid.



That is my point. All Ubo had to do was use gyou and he would have been able to see the chain or prepare for it. Biscuit taught gon and killua to use gyou for just this reason. It seemed like she was giving a basic instruction on the use of nen to them, yet Ubo did not use this when going up against kurapica. Like you said, Ubo realized that Kurapica could be either materialization or manipulation yet he didn't use the one simple method that would make him aware if kurapica was indeed materialization. This, to me, is why I am not gushing over Ubo's battle experience. 

Like I said in my previous post, I was not refering to the special properties of the chain when bringing it up.

I also did not mean Ubo had little battle experience, just that we do not know how much he has had. But like I pointed out above, he hasn't had enough battle experience to know to use Gyo if he wants to figure out more about his opponent. Either that, or his emotions got in the way of his thinking and he forgot.

The 3 nen users in the tower that Gon and Killua fought had more battle experience than Gon has had. Yet Gon was eventually able to easily win his matches with a little more training in nen. This should help point out that battle experience isn't necessarily everything.

The kuroro situation is completely different. Kuroro wasn't expecting to fight at that moment. Once the chain was around him, the fight was over. It would be unreasonable to say kuroro got caught by the chain because he has little battle experience. He was merely taken by surprise in a situation where 1 second before he wasn't expecting to fight anyone.


----------



## Starwing (May 4, 2008)

@Fireball,

1. In and Zetsu negates Gyou.  That's the whole point.  Ubogin still wouldn't have been able to see anything.  So that's a flaw in your argument there.

2. You're trying to pick holes in NeBY's arguments when you have far less support yourself.  Tonnes of evidence has been pointed out in favor of Ubogin.
-We never said Ubogin would win for sure.  We said that given the evidence we have now, Ubogin will most likely win and gave our analysis.  If you disagree and want to argue on equal footing, you need to give evidence as well.
-WHAT precisely makes you think Razor is stronger?  What support do you have?  Besides fan-boyism, which I totally understand but really is useless in an argument.


3. 





> Again, it wasn't because Razor couldn't withstand Gon's throw, it was because Gon's nen would naturally push Razor back too far out of the ring. I dont' remember Razor commenting that he was hurt by Gon's throw. Also I wouldl like to mention here that Razor purposely took on Gon's throws. He could have dodged them. In a fight, I don't think Razor is going to stand there and take a punch from Ubo.


Yes Razor could have dodged Gon's balls (that sounds so bad...) but I've covered that in the following section which you've conveniently skipped over.  I asked: Could Ubogin hit Razor?  And I said most likely yes based on the combat speeds calculated in one of the essays on this forum called "Speed in HxH" or something like that.  I'll provide the link if you want.
-Just because Razor wants to dodge doesn't necessarily mean he can.


4.


> I actually thought he didn't really use strategy against the Injyuu. He just stood there and let the Injyuu attack him knowing that they were not as strong as him. The only thinking he did really was when he had to figure out how to beat the spikey skin guy, and all he did there was focus his nen when he screamed.


That's your opinion.  Where's the support?


5





> Actually, Razor could've taken on Gon. But as he had to stay in the ring if he wanted to catch the ball, he couldn't do that cause of the strength of gon's nen would naturally push him back too far. Razor would have been OK physically after catching Gon's throw. He just had to stay in the ring.


-Physical damage is irrelevant in this case; it was a soft ball, not a fist.
-If Razor had equal reinforcement defense, he wouldn't have been pushed out of the ring.  This is HARD evidence that Gon's offense surpasses his defense, power-wise.  
-Simple physics: If I push you and you push back and the forces were equal, neither of us should move.  If we push each other and you were pushed back, then my power surpasses yours.  If you argue that, go look in a high school textbook... or junior high, depending on where you're from.

6. Gon won against Gensuru because of a superior PLAN.  He knew Gensuru's techniques, how to avoid them, defend against them, and prepared in advance to face Gensuru specifically.  In any other case, Gon would most likely have been defeated.  Are you saying that Ubogin vs. Razor would be a similarly biased battle?  Then no wonder Razor would win!

7.





> What facts are there to assume Ubo has more battle experience? So because he is in GR that means he fights all the time? That is a big assumption to make. Razor could have been a criminal, fighting and killing people, for 20 years before Ging caught him. We don't know though, and we don't know what Ubo was doing before the GR arc. He could've been lifting weights the whole time and working on his nen. Doesn't mean he was fighting at all.


FACT: We've seen Ubo fight and adapt in fights (whatever your opinion, this is a fact).
FACT: Ubo loves fights; he hogged all Injyuu fights, he egged Kuroro on to "kill everyone," he refused to even wait for plans to deal with Kurapika - with what we know of his character, what are the chances that he sat around?
FACT: Ubo is a character that thrives and seeks out battles.  Can a character like this NOT have battle-experience?
FACT: We've seen Razor play dodgeball and kill his minion from behind and use a card to banish the GR.
FACT: Razor had very few challenges in the past years.  Even if he had experience prior to his capture, he'd fallen behind.
-From these facts, it is PERFECTLY logical to assume that Ubo has more experience.  Does that mean we're right?  No.  Does that mean we're more likely to be right than you?  Yes.

8. 





> Here is what I have a problem with. It is that your conclusion is based on the fact that we know more about Ubo than we do Razor. Just because we know more about Ubo doesn't mean that the fight automatically goes to him. We can't say, "oh we know nothing about razor, but here is a list of all the cool stuff we know about Ubo, so logically he must be stronger" We have to wait to see more of Razor(not sure that will happen now, with togashi being the way he is), to make a more clear decision. I merely went with my first impression of Razor and Ubo in making the choice.


Of course that is a problem.  But it was an unequal debate to begin with so it's inevitable.
-You say our problem is we base our judgement on limited evidence and try to pick it full of holes, successful or not.
-Well, I say your problem is that you based your judgement on 'first impression' and NO evidence whatsoever.
-We may be wrong, but even if you're right, it is only by fluke since really, you haven't looked at manga support at all.  You're extremely intelligent and I'm sure you could do it very well, but you simply haven't.

To be honest, I dislike one-sided debates like these.  Where one party tries to pick holes in another's arguments without supplying evidence himself.  I'd much rather prefer what Shanks, Matteru and the others were doing earlier.  At least they brought up sound evidence.


@Oversoul,
Not many child-actors who suit the parts of Gon/Killua.  I suggest an open casting call.  In Switzerland!


----------



## NeBy (May 4, 2008)

fireball said:


> Here is what I have a problem with. It is that your conclusion is based on the fact that we know more about Ubo than we do Razor. Just because we know more about Ubo doesn't mean that the fight automatically goes to him. We can't say, "oh we know nothing about razor, but here is a list of all the cool stuff we know about Ubo, so logically he must be stronger" We have to wait to see more of Razor(not sure that will happen now, with togashi being the way he is), to make a more clear decision. I merely went with my first impression of Razor and Ubo in making the choice.


So basically, your first impression, which - as you indicate yourself - has even less basis in facts, has more validity than trying to go with the facts we DO know?

Well, then, if there is no need to substantiate our opinions, there isn't really any reason to debate anything anymore, since all opinions are equal.

You're actually denying the fact that to come to any sort of conclusion, one HAS to use the facts you get, and use logic to determine what's most likely. With few facts to go on, that conclusion might still be wrong, but it's the best conclusion one can make - still better than just saying "well, I think he wins just because I think/wish it".

And the likelihood for Razor to be as strong or have more battle-experience IS less, if one considers the facts we currently have (and use logical deduction).

If Ubo is a class S-criminal, which is the highest, then Razor can only be of the same level - or weaker. True, we don't know, but statistically speaking, there is MORE chance that he isn't - because, by the very nature of being at the top of the criminals, there are far less than, say, 'normal' (lower-ranked) criminals.

So, what is more *likely*? Statistically speaking, it's more likely he is lower...and at the most, he's at par.

Then; for the last twelve years he's been at that GI game, while Ubo has killed the kurata clan and one can reasonably assume many others.

What is more *likely*? That Ubo had more real battle-experience during that time, or Ubo?  Again, we don't know for sure....but using logic and deduction, the *likelihood* that Ubo had the most during that period is far greater than that Razor was having it.

I've already said all this, though, so you apparently don't agree with it...but you fail to give any reason why it would more likely be Razor... 
You'll excuse me if I prefer logic and facts (even if there are few to go on) instead of 'first impressions' and 'hunches'.



> That is my point. All Ubo had to do was use gyou and he would have been able to see the chain or prepare for it. Biscuit taught gon and killua to use gyou for just this reason. It seemed like she was giving a basic instruction on the use of nen to them, yet Ubo did not use this when going up against kurapica. Like you said, Ubo realized that Kurapica could be either materialization or manipulation yet he didn't use the one simple method that would make him aware if kurapica was indeed materialization. This, to me, is why I am not gushing over Ubo's battle experience.


Dude, he used In at the time... (or whatever it is called when one supresses ones' aura).

Anyway, I see starwing has responded to your comments already, So I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 4, 2008)

Man, Menchi is a total hottie 

So does there exist any..


*Spoiler*: __ 



HxH Hentai with her?


----------



## NeBy (May 4, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Okay since the Ubo vs Razor topic seems to be done, here´s a new one:
> 
> If there were to be a HxH live-action movie, who would you cast?
> 
> ...



One of the guys acting as wizards (gandalf or saruman) in LOTR for Netero?




Black Leg Sanji said:


> Man, Menchi is a total hottie
> 
> So does there exist any..
> 
> ...



There even exist hentai/shotacon with gon/killua and hisako/Gon and what not, so I don't doubt there's one with Machi - a good looking GR woman - too. In fact, I'm quite sure about it, because I remember seeing it. (Got a link from someone in this thread, I believe).


----------



## Freija (May 4, 2008)

geez, waited way over 2 years for the fights to start.... several months after the manga starts again, and the fights still haven't really begun, everyone is just running around as a fool.


----------



## KLoWn (May 4, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> geez, waited way over 2 years for the fights to start.... several months after the manga starts again, and the fights still haven't really begun, everyone is just running around as a fool.


^What he said.
Not that im not enjoying it (well most of it anyway), but shit, it's sloooow.


----------



## Freija (May 4, 2008)

By the end of this year we might see a punch get thrown.


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 4, 2008)

hey there people X3 sry i havent posted in a while (lol 3 days but still thats like 200 posts).

 Ubo V. Razor? thats a very hard one because we dont really know what razor is fully capable of. His nen emission technique is very powerful and we know that he is undoubtedly very strong. As for Ubo, we know how about his brute strength and reinforcement beastiness. this will be a close one, but i gotta say my gut feeling says razor just edges this out by not going straight in, keeping his distance, and firing off his nen emission technique. He is good enough to avoid getting hit but if it becomes a hand to hand battle, Ubo will probably have the edge.

 also, freija, dont remind us


----------



## KLoWn (May 4, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Man, Menchi is a total hottie
> 
> So does there exist any..
> 
> ...


Wait, who's Menchi again? You mean Machi?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 4, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Wait, who's Menchi again? You mean Machi?



The female examiner for the 2nd part of the exam yeah. Her name should be Menchi unless the translation is wrong


----------



## Hisoka (May 4, 2008)

Oh yeah she is Menchi, Machi comes later and she is way more h0t XD


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 4, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Oh yeah she is Menchi, Machi comes later and she is way more h0t XD



Hello babe 

How are you?


----------



## Hisoka (May 4, 2008)

I am good


----------



## KLoWn (May 4, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> The female examiner for the 2nd part of the exam yeah. Her name should be Menchi unless the translation is wrong


Nah, it's probably right, i'd just forgotten about her.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 4, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Nah, it's probably right, i'd just forgotten about her.



I see. Well here she is:



@Hisoka: Nice to hear Robin-chan


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2008)

I like this HxH Battledome stuff, tho I would have preffered us to argue about Ubo v Yuppi

As for the pace, yes it still too slow and Togashi having a whole chapter about Ikarugo isn't helping.


----------



## Freija (May 4, 2008)

Both Menchi and Machi are cool, cause after they tap you, they kill you!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 4, 2008)

The girls in HxH are all good looking  ... 

*forgets about the existence of Pakunoda - Zoro style*


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 4, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> The girls in HxH are all good looking  ...
> 
> *forgets about the existence of Pakunoda - Zoro style*



Strange that Kurapica isnt one of them, with eardobs 

I loved the scene where Menchi came out in just a tovel, all pissed off and hot


----------



## Nakor (May 4, 2008)

Starwing said:


> @Fireball,
> 
> 1. In and Zetsu negates Gyou.  That's the whole point.  Ubogin still wouldn't have been able to see anything.  So that's a flaw in your argument there.


 He didn't try using it though. Sure he wouldn't have found anything out since we know Kurapica was using In, but he could've tried using it. Biscuit said that it should be used whenever there is something strange or odd happening. Based on Ubo's reaction there sure was something odd happening. Unless he did and Togashi just didn't include it.



> 2. You're trying to pick holes in NeBY's arguments when you have far less support yourself.  Tonnes of evidence has been pointed out in favor of Ubogin.
> -We never said Ubogin would win for sure.  We said that given the evidence we have now, Ubogin will most likely win and gave our analysis.  If you disagree and want to argue on equal footing, you need to give evidence as well.
> -WHAT precisely makes you think Razor is stronger?  What support do you have?  Besides fan-boyism, which I totally understand but really is useless in an argument.



My point is that since there isn't enough info on Razor, we can't come to a factual decision on this fight, or even a who is more likely to win. Now if we saw some special abilities of Razor's nen devils, then I would give in and say that we could come up with a conclusion based on who is more likely to win. 

I think Razor's nen devils have special abilities, or at least he is able to do things with them that would give him an advantage in a fight. It is merely a feeling but like I said I just went on a first impression. I don't have any factual support and that is my entire point, there is almost no facts on Razor.

All I am trying to point out to you two is that even with all we know about Ubo, it doens't matter so much because Razor is too shrouded in mystery for us to come to a "who is more likely to win" decision.




> 3.
> Yes Razor could have dodged Gon's balls (that sounds so bad...) but I've covered that in the following section which you've conveniently skipped over.  I asked: Could Ubogin hit Razor?  And I said most likely yes based on the combat speeds calculated in one of the essays on this forum called "Speed in HxH" or something like that.  I'll provide the link if you want.
> -Just because Razor wants to dodge doesn't necessarily mean he can.


I did go over it quickly. But did you take into account that Razor would have his nen devils with him, which would naturally make it more difficult for Ubo to get to Razor? Since Razor is emission, it is likely that his nen devils are there to keep Razor himself at a distance from his enemies. 




> 4.
> 
> That's your opinion.  Where's the support?


You can go back and read the chapters. I don't see much strategy there. 



> 5
> -Physical damage is irrelevant in this case; it was a soft ball, not a fist.
> -If Razor had equal reinforcement defense, he wouldn't have been pushed out of the ring.  This is HARD evidence that Gon's offense surpasses his defense, power-wise.
> -Simple physics: If I push you and you push back and the forces were equal, neither of us should move.  If we push each other and you were pushed back, then my power surpasses yours.  If you argue that, go look in a high school textbook... or junior high, depending on where you're from.


Gon has alot of nen, that has been shown throughout the manga. When Razor said, "monster", he immediatly thought of Ging. I've always believed that Gon could hurt pretty much anyone if he hits them with Rock. So I am not surprised that Razor would've been pushed back alittle. But Gon's offense didn't surpass Razor's defense enough to hurt Razor, just to push him back a few feet.. Meaning that Razor's defense is still pretty strong.



> 6. Gon won against Gensuru because of a superior PLAN.  He knew Gensuru's techniques, how to avoid them, defend against them, and prepared in advance to face Gensuru specifically.  In any other case, Gon would most likely have been defeated.  Are you saying that Ubogin vs. Razor would be a similarly biased battle?  Then no wonder Razor would win!


I am not sure what you are refering to here from my post. I never mentioned Gensuru.




> FACT: Razor had very few challenges in the past years.  Even if he had experience prior to his capture, he'd fallen behind.


This is not a fact.



> -We may be wrong, but even if you're right, it is only by fluke since really, you haven't looked at manga support at all.


I have, but as I have said before, there is so little go on with Razor.



> To be honest, I dislike one-sided debates like these.  Where one party tries to pick holes in another's arguments without supplying evidence himself.  I'd much rather prefer what Shanks, Matteru and the others were doing earlier.  At least they brought up sound evidence.


My big point is that there isn't enough evidence to make a good sound conclusion on Razor. All we saw was him in a dodgeball match, not a real fight. We need to see him in a fight. 



NeBy said:


> So basically, your first impression, which - as you indicate yourself - has even less basis in facts, has more validity than trying to go with the facts we DO know?


 My conclusion has no validity. It was just a first impression based on my own opinions about Razor. What does have more validity, is that we don't know enough about Razor and how he would fight someone, to make any sound conclusion on a fight between him and Ubo. We have nothing to compare the facts about Ubo with.



> Well, then, if there is no need to substantiate our opinions, there isn't really any reason to debate anything anymore, since all opinions are equal.


There is just too little we know about Razor. A better matchup would have been Hisoka vs. Ubo. Since we have seen both fight and know alittle bit of their abilities.



> And the likelihood for Razor to be as strong or have more battle-experience IS less, if one considers the facts we currently have (and use logical deduction).
> 
> If Ubo is a class S-criminal, which is the highest, then Razor can only be of the same level - or weaker. True, we don't know, but statistically speaking, there is MORE chance that he isn't - because, by the very nature of being at the top of the criminals, there are far less than, say, 'normal' (lower-ranked) criminals.


It is also likely that Razor was an S-criminal since someone as strong as Ging captured him. 



> What is more *likely*? That Ubo had more real battle-experience during that time, or Ubo?  Again, we don't know for sure....but using logic and deduction, the *likelihood* that Ubo had the most during that period is far greater than that Razor was having it.


I agree here. It is more likely that Ubo has had more in this time period. But that doesn't mean that Razor has had none. Ubo could have more, but how much more is hard to tell. So it may not even make much of a difference.



> I've already said all this, though, so you apparently don't agree with it...but you fail to give any reason why it would more likely be Razor...
> You'll excuse me if I prefer logic and facts (even if there are few to go on) instead of 'first impressions' and 'hunches'.


All the facts you are taking from Ubo. We don't know enough facts of Razor to compare them to Ubo. All we know is that he was captured by Ging and he is a Gamemaster on GI in charge of security of the island. Logic is based on facts, and since we have little to no facts on Razor, a logical conclusion is hard to come by.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 4, 2008)

I don't think there is anymore point in continuing the Razor Vs Ubogin discussion people ...... 

after a point it just gets pointless  ..... 

@Sanji - 
I saw the anime first and I never had a doubt in my mind that kurapica was a guy. He never acted girlishly for me to doubt his sexuality


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 4, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I don't think there is anymore point in continuing the Razor Vs Ubogin discussion people ......
> 
> after a point it just gets pointless  .....
> 
> ...



He did for me in the beginning though, lol


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2008)

Btw I wanna thank Mattaru, Uzumaki scared the shit out of me, I will never look at spiral ever again

Tho I think it has the dumbest characters I've ever seen, like get the fuck out of the town already


----------



## Hisoka (May 4, 2008)

@ CMGoGo - I know the whole time through it I was like leave the city already, and the snails were freaky as hell


----------



## KLoWn (May 4, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Tho I think it has the dumbest characters I've ever seen, like get the fuck out of the town already


I thought they couldn't get out of the town 
Or am i just remembering it wrong?


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2008)

They could have left way before the the Hurricanes happened, its after that they can't leave. And that Kiri girl really annoyed me, your mom and dad are dead now don't go fucking down there!!!!!

As for the snails, I think it put me off eating meat for a while. Freaky as hell.


----------



## Hisoka (May 4, 2008)

Exactly they should have known by the time the sky started getting black after people's death or girls hair growing abnormally into spiral O.O and the whole hospital fiasco!! I would have left the place long ago, specially if I have somebody telling me before hand that things are turning freaky!!


----------



## Eldritch (May 4, 2008)

Psh Hisoka beat Menchi and Machi combined in terms of hotness.


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2008)

I have to congratulate the author, the Hospital scenes are possibly the scariest chapters I've read, in any piece of fiction. I ain't letting any pregnant women get near me again

Anyway enough with the Uzumaki talk, lets talk HxH. 


Hunter Battledome (female ver):

Bisque v Machi


----------



## Hisoka (May 4, 2008)

Machi for me XD just because she looks cooler XD

but to be serious its obvious it will be Biskue, the amount of experience she has in fighting is way above Machi


----------



## Eldritch (May 4, 2008)

I'd like to see Gon n Killua encounter the Ryodan again. <:

Bisuke wins with her muscular body.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 4, 2008)

@Mattaru - Stop screwing around >_<'. You screw around too much  (Southpark impersonation )

I think I'd lean in favour of current Killua and Gon combination. I am not too sure if Koltopi and Shizuku are a good team together. 

Killua and gon will go apeshit on Koltopi first and then finish Shizuku afterwards ...

P.S : My internet is f'ked up so i guess this will be my last post today


----------



## Fran (May 4, 2008)

~ Last post so soon? The night is still young Shanks.

I'll put this fight in favour of Shizuku. I think she can solo at least Gon. Deme chan is formidable.

OT:



Also, Korutopi can't be PURE intelligence, otherwise, someone would have probably knocked him off and usurped him in the GR position like Hisoka did to the previous #4.
He has combat level speed at least - he was shown to keep up with everyone else when they went to the hotel to rendezvous.

AND LOL MAJITANI!

 "WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW "


----------



## mootz (May 4, 2008)

i think gon could beat killua even though killua is stronger


----------



## Danchou (May 4, 2008)

For the rabid HxH fans like me: these HxH cd transcripts are quite an enjoyable read. Unfortunately I didn't find the accompanying audio to listen to. They're mostly about the Genei Ryodan (lol @ their dinner), so noncanon or what, they're still autowin.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 4, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> For the rabid HxH fans like me: these HxH cd transcripts are quite an enjoyable read. Unfortunately I didn't find the accompanying audio to listen to. They're mostly about the Genei Ryodan (lol @ their dinner), so noncanon or what, they're still autowin.



What is this ?


----------



## Nakor (May 4, 2008)

I am not too sure about this next battledome. I would prefer to wait to see just what killua's new hatsu is, but I think Gon and Killua have a good chance of winning. 60/40 chance. The arm wrestling match was at the beginning of Gon's training. Gon would beat her now, even at her best I think. Koltopi doens't seem the type that has hatsu's for battle. It's hard to tell, maybe she can do illusions in battle? Wish we could have seen more of Koltopi. Deme-chan is formidable.

The main reason I say it is in favor of Gon and Killua is that they are both front line fighters. While Shizuku and Koltopi or mostly for support, especially Koltopi. But they are in GR so they should be decently strong, which is why I don't give it completely to Gon/Killua.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 4, 2008)

What kind of hatsu did Shizuku have again ? Was she materiliazation because of Deme-chan ? If so, she could maybe do something like Razor with his dupe dodgeball team...


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 4, 2008)

OMFG, Killua is a fucking maniac 

Pulling someones heart out is something so grotesque i never could have imagined happening 

My interest for this series went up atleast 1 lvl now just because of that moment of crazyness


----------



## Hisoka (May 4, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> OMFG, Killua is a fucking maniac
> 
> Pulling someones heart out is something so grotesque i never could have imagined happening
> 
> My interest for this series went up atleast 1 lvl now just because of that moment of crazyness



Heh then you dont wanna check Uchiha-alia's sigg XD

It has spoilers though

Wait till you see what Hisoka does to his opponents XD


----------



## Gary (May 4, 2008)

so your talking about gon vs killua i am going to say gon if bloodlusted and doesn't care its his friend


----------



## Danchou (May 4, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> What is this ?


They're transcripts or translations of original HxH cds containing spoken dialogue of the some of the characters in the series (though out of character).  gives a better explanation.


----------



## Gary (May 4, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> They're transcripts or translations of original HxH cds containing spoken dialogue of the some of the characters in the series (though out of character).  gives a better explanation.



abhh ty dude         .


----------



## Nakor (May 4, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> What kind of hatsu did Shizuku have again ? Was she materiliazation because of Deme-chan ? If so, she could maybe do something like Razor with his dupe dodgeball team...



I believe she is materialization. I'm not too sure if she could do that though. She didn't do it when fighting the ants and she was in quite of a bind there briefly. But who knows. Right now, it seems like most of her focus has been around Deme-chan. She probably has some killer hatsus she can do with deme-chan that we haven't seen yet.


----------



## Gary (May 4, 2008)

fireball said:


> I believe she is materialization. I'm not too sure if she could do that though. She didn't do it when fighting the ants and she was in quite of a bind there briefly. But who knows. Right now, it seems like most of her focus has been around Deme-chan. She probably has some killer hatsus she can do with deme-chan that we haven't seen yet.



i also believe she is  materialization .


----------



## Fran (May 4, 2008)

Shizuku is materialisation 

Re-read Claymore and realised how many moments nearly moved me to tears. 
Ophelia's death, Clare hugging onto Teresa when she speaks for the first time, Teresa's death and the Pieta massacre.

It's funny, since the only time I even felt remotely close to  in HxH was Pakunoda's death, and even then that was only a "Hmm, shame "
Oh, good times, good times. Goodnight 



edit: I also cried when they revealed Kurapika to be male, but that's a different story


----------



## mootz (May 4, 2008)

i cried when lerio spared hisokas life and all the hunters in the exam

he is so mercifull


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 5, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Shizuku is materialisation
> 
> It's funny, since the only time I even felt remotely close to  in HxH was Pakunoda's death, and even then that was only a "Hmm, shame "
> Oh, good times, good times. Goodnight
> ...



HxH was never a manga which moved people to tears. Reading HxH is more of an intellectual experience. If you want a cathartic experience, you have to go read the manga which never has any deaths  

Where is it revealed that Kurapica is a male ? Are there any who saw the anime first and *still* thought that Kurapica was a female ? Because I never felt that Kurapica was a female while watching the anime. 
That was before i started lurking on these forums though ... so i had no clue people were having flamewars over his sexuality


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 5, 2008)

inside i always knew kurapica was male, but outside- ofcourse i wanted him to be female. my hopes were rekindled after the awesome fake chapter 261, yet it was all in vain. kurapica... WTF!!!

  Actually, shanks, I think the whole of the manga HXH is made PURELY to make us cry. I mean, togashi makes such an awesome manga then pretends to be sick so he can make us wait 2 years of agony. Of course we cried. Togashi then comes back and threatens to discontinue the whole thing. Of course we cry. DAMN YOU TOGASHI  IS THIS A JOKE OR SOMETHING!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 5, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> Actually, shanks, I think the whole of the manga HXH is made PURELY to make us cry. I mean, togashi makes such an awesome manga then pretends to be sick so he can make us wait 2 years of agony. Of course we cried. Togashi then comes back and threatens to discontinue the whole thing. Of course we cry. DAMN YOU TOGASHI  IS THIS A JOKE OR SOMETHING!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Agreed ... 

He wasn't this bad in YYH ... YYH wasn't this good too though. Both his good and the bad qualities improved with time ....


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 5, 2008)

The rep wasnt needed Shankys 

I just thought Menchi was hot, give hentai with her


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 5, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> The rep wasnt needed Shankys
> 
> I just thought Menchi was hot, give hentai with her



Then give the rep back  



You should be asking KloWn for that kinda stuff


----------



## Emperor Time (May 5, 2008)

So what did I miss?


----------



## NeBy (May 5, 2008)

fireball said:


> My point is that since there isn't enough info on Razor, we can't come to a factual decision on this fight,


Agreed, if by 'factual' you mean 'with certainty'.



> or even a who is more likely to win.


Not agreed. Having a limited set of facts does not negate the ability to make a logical deduction, but it does diminish the chance that the conclusion is right.



> All I am trying to point out to you two is that even with all we know about Ubo, it doesn't matter so much because Razor is too shrouded in mystery for us to come to a "who is more likely to win" decision.


And all we're saying is, that, given the amount of data we DO possess, it is more likely that Ubo is stronger. Due to the unknowns of Razor, that conclusion has a considerable chance of being wrong, but that does not mean it isn't the most logical conclusion made within the context of the limited set of facts we do know of.


> I agree here. It is more likely that Ubo has had more in this time period. But that doesn't mean that Razor has had none. Ubo could have more, but how much more is hard to tell. So it may not even make much of a difference.


Again, the question is not whether Razor had none, it's about what is the most logical to assume who has most. The GR are top-criminals; even if Razor was a top-criminal too, statistically speaking, it is unlikely he would outclass them by a large measure. And thus, EVEN if he would also be an S-class criminal, it is the most reasonable to assume he's more or less on par with them...BUT he also didn't do much (in regard to battle-experience) in 12 years since he stopped being a criminal. Twelve years, in which the GR continued as usual. It is not the most reasonable thing to assume he would have SUCH a huge criminal-record, *far* higher than the GR, to be able to compensate for 12 years of inactivity.





> All the facts you are taking from Ubo. We don't know enough facts of Razor to compare them to Ubo. All we know is that he was captured by Ging and he is a Gamemaster on GI in charge of security of the island. Logic is based on facts, and since we have little to no facts on Razor, a logical conclusion is hard to come by.



Not true. We did take the facts into account of Razor, which doesn't exactly speak in his favor for having a more stronger nen or battle-experience. True, there are few facts known about him, which makes the conclusion uncertain to be true. But it still is the most logical conclusion based on the facts we do know.

I'm puzzled by your refusal to accept that.

Let me give an analogy: say, two people throw away a spear. One has far more strength than the other, and the question is made who throws away the spear the furthest. Given only the facts of their strength, the most logical conclusion is, that it would be the strongest one.

Imagine that it is later revealed it was the other, because he's a professional spear-thrower, and he has far better techniques, by which he outperforms the raw strength of the other.

Thus, the conclusion was false. But was it, because it turns out other factors are now known which makes the former conclusion untrue, not the most logical conclusion one could make at the beginning, given the few facts we knew of back then? Of course it was. That conclusion was *still* the best one could make, given what we had as facts to base ourselves on at that moment.

The same goes for determining the most logical conclusion in regard to  Ubo and Razor, given the limited facts we know of.

Wingmaster and myself have repeatedly said we're not claiming the conclusion is right, we only claim it's the most logical conclusion one can make based on the limited set of facts we know of.


Well, anyway...I guess the battledome moved on...


----------



## Vyse (May 5, 2008)

Why do you even bother that much about this topic?? It?s done, get a life, damnit with real problems you know...

And what healthy person actually searches for hentai?? sick weirdos


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 5, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Why do you even bother that much about this topic?? It´s done, get a life, damnit with real problems you know...
> 
> And what healthy person actually searches for hentai?? sick weirdos



I seriously hope you are kidding me with that last comment...


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 5, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Why do you even bother that much about this topic?? It?s done, get a life, damnit with real problems you know...
> 
> *And what healthy person actually searches for hentai?? sick weirdos*



 you dont know what kind of people you find on the internet  i mean look at mattaru

on topic: so WILL there be a chapter this week?


----------



## Fran (May 5, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Why do you even bother that much about this topic?? It´s done, get a life, damnit with real problems you know...
> 
> And what healthy person actually searches for hentai?? sick weirdos




 Negged



> you dont know what kind of people you find on the internet  i mean look at mattaru
> 
> on topic: so WILL there be a chapter this week?



SASUKE DICK RIDER 


~ Yup, last chapter this week I think!


----------



## NeBy (May 5, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Why do you even bother that much about this topic?? It?s done, get a life, damnit with real problems you know...
> 
> And what healthy person actually searches for hentai?? sick weirdos



LOL.

Was that directed at me?


----------



## KLoWn (May 5, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> And what healthy person actually searches for hentai?? sick weirdos


...


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 5, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> ...



Seconded... I need to be totaly honest here and say that telling others to get a life on tha internetz just because some people have different interests than others is sooo old 

Or what ya say KloWny


----------



## KLoWn (May 5, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Seconded... I need to be totaly honest here and say that telling others to get a life on tha internetz just because some people have different interests than others is sooo old
> 
> Or what ya say KloWny


I say Hentai ftw~


----------



## mootz (May 5, 2008)

i saw hentai and i came


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 5, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I say Hentai ftw~



Ye its cool, for lulz


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2008)

> And what healthy person actually searches for hentai??



Im healthy and I love my hentai

Btw Script for 280 is out, tho I won't post it until its been confirmed.

And it looks like HxH being cancelled was false all along, BF apparently confirmed that the rumours were all lies


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 5, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Im healthy and I love my hentai
> 
> Btw Script for 280 is out, tho I won't post it until its been confirmed.
> 
> And it looks like HxH being cancelled was false all along, BF apparently confirmed that the rumours were all lies



Niiiiiiiiice 

Lets hope that lazy bum of an writer puts out chapters once a week after the hiatus then..

Or gets permission to make bigger chapters once in a month or something


----------



## mootz (May 5, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Im healthy and I love my hentai
> 
> Btw Script for 280 is out, tho I won't post it until its been confirmed.
> 
> And it looks like HxH being cancelled was false all along, BF apparently confirmed that the rumours were all lies



thats good to hear


----------



## Fran (May 5, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Im healthy and I love my hentai
> 
> Btw Script for 280 is out, tho I won't post it until its been confirmed.
> 
> And it looks like HxH being cancelled was false all along, BF apparently confirmed that the rumours were all lies



HAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU~

        

CMgogo, the bearer of great news. Good stuff. You are no longer 1010 level!
This needs some hardcore fanboy fapping.

What's BF? x.x

Going to peek at the new script.


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2008)

> You are no longer 1010 level!



Thats nice to know:S



> What's BF? x.x



Battle Franky.


----------



## KLoWn (May 5, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> And it looks like HxH being cancelled was false all along, BF apparently confirmed that the rumours were all lies


YaHAAA!


----------



## mootz (May 5, 2008)

this haitus shit still needs to end


----------



## KLoWn (May 5, 2008)

mootz said:


> this haitus shit still needs to end


Pfff ain't gonna happen.


----------



## mootz (May 5, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Pfff ain't gonna happen.



a man can dream


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 5, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Im healthy and I love my hentai
> 
> Btw Script for 280 is out, tho I won't post it until its been confirmed.
> 
> And it looks like HxH being cancelled was false all along, BF apparently confirmed that the rumours were all lies



man  is this real
i am gonna cry


----------



## Ciupy (May 5, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Im healthy and I love my hentai
> 
> Btw Script for 280 is out, tho I won't post it until its been confirmed.
> 
> And it looks like HxH being cancelled was false all along, BF apparently confirmed that the rumours were all lies



Umm..CrimemasterGogo..didn't BF confirm that the rumours regarding the HIATUS till september when we would get a new chapter were false..and not the cancelation ones..?


----------



## Gary (May 5, 2008)

arrhi dont want him to end the manga


----------



## mootz (May 5, 2008)

this shit is starting to really concern me


----------



## Emperor Time (May 5, 2008)

Is that the same Battle Franky that on Arlong Park Forums?


----------



## Gary (May 5, 2008)

offtopic say it in pms


----------



## Eldritch (May 5, 2008)

Anyone ever think that the reason for his Hiatuses are neither due to illness or lazyness? I think hes an addict to online games from the way he protrayed Greed Island.


----------



## NeBy (May 5, 2008)

dawindmaka said:


> Anyone ever think that the reason for his Hiatuses are neither due to illness or lazyness? I think hes an addict to online games from the way he protrayed Greed Island.



It's actually all three: his illness IS his laziness, and he's addicted to it! 

His only redeeming quality is that he's also a genius. If it weren't for that, we would stone him to death.

On the other hand, if it weren't for that, we probably wouldn't care enough to stone him to death.


----------



## mootz (May 5, 2008)

NeBy said:


> It's actually all three: his illness IS his laziness, and he's addicted to it!
> 
> His only redeeming quality is that he's also a genius. If it weren't for that, we would stone him to death.
> 
> On the other hand, if it weren't for that, we probably wouldn't care enough to stone him to death.



that is so true


----------



## Starwing (May 5, 2008)

@Oversoul,
Do I sense bitterness?

@Sanji, kLoWn, and everyone,
I laugh at your lack of hentai.  The yaoi ones are abundant.  Muahahaha.  
-Ugh, that's horrible though, klown, you have my sympathies.  The imagery makes me sick.  

@CMG,
YAY!  Do you have a link we can check for ourselves?  

I honestly don't mind the 10 week pauses, that means Togashi's working as fast as the mangaka that produce once every two weeks, which isn't bad at all, honestly.  My only concern is that (speaking from experience) procrastination is a habit that builds.  I hope his 10-week hiatuses won't become much longer as time goes on.


@NeBY,
You're far from being an indeterminable gender, but rather obviously a guy.  If it wasn't for you saying "I never said I'm a guy" or something a while back, I wouldn't have thought it an issue at all.  But it's easy to fake attitudes.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 6, 2008)

Well, I don't find the news about the editors getting fed up with Togashi's laziness very credible from the beginning. 
They would have fired him a long time back if they wanted to. I think 10 chapters, 2 months off is a good deal for both him and the fans. My only request is for the bastard to make it a 25 page manga or something like that. 

@Oversoul - dissing hentai on an anime forum is blasphemy


----------



## Hisoka (May 6, 2008)

So whats happening?

The whole thing was fake?

When do we get chapter 280?

And after that a 10 week haitus?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 6, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> So whats happening?
> 
> The whole thing was fake?
> 
> ...



Where were you all this time  

We get the next chapter this week ... so it is upto you to search for the spoilers and post them  

And yeah, there will be a 10 week hiatus after this, but I think it will be stretched a bit longer than that.
Either way, we might get the date of the next release when with the next chapter.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 6, 2008)

where is FxU
to confirm it was fake


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (May 6, 2008)

Here's the spoiler that was posted on APforums, not sure if it has been posted before. BattleFranky never usually gives out fake spoilers as far as I'm aware based on the One Piece and Naruto spoilers that he gets so I'm trusting this, since he posted the original Japanese script. Deu$ from the same forum has posted a little translation done by Kewl021:



> K, this seems to be a true spoiler but from a different source, or else eroijin wrote it in a different style... but I'll translate it.
> I'll work from both ends.
> 煽り「絶対に諦めない!! いざぶっ殺死!!!」
> Narrator: "I won't ever give up!! I'll kill you!!!"
> ...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 6, 2008)

it seems true until i read togashi and hard work in the same sentence

thanks ~Mamoru~


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 6, 2008)

^^ Shit .... I was about to post the same thing


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2008)

I just came on to post the script too



> I'll work hard somehow.
> As fast as possible in order to get the continuation out



Looks like Togashi's trying hard now, I doubt we'll have to wait 10 weeks this time.


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (May 6, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> ^^ Shit .... I was about to post the same thing





CrimemasterGogo said:


> I just came on to post the script too




Hehe...I thought one of you guys already had, so I backtracked like five pages of discussion, looked at Hisoka's sig (which is usually my way of finding out the spoilers, when I haven't already seen them) and that was empty so then I decided to post it, since nobody else seemed to be around at the time.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 6, 2008)

hey guys do any of you know if Hitman Reborn (anime) is any good
since i know your taste in anime i will take your opinion


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (May 6, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> hey guys do any of you know if Hitman Reborn (anime) is any good
> since i know your taste in anime i will take your opinion



I quite like the series, though there is quite a bit of filler in between arcs. Iirc there seems to be quite a few near the beginning of the series as well, so I would only watch the ones relevant to the manga because the fillers get lame very quickly imo and Lambo fast becomes very annoying to me because of them.

It's a fun series though with generally good animation and background music. I don't particularly like the way everyone seems to rely on Reborn most of the time and some of the weird powers that a few of them have. But I think it is a series that will increase in popularity, with quite a bit of potential. I think that D. Gray-man, Reborn add good younger depth to the shonen fighting anime market and people can get into them after the current long running, bigger shonens like One Piece, Naruto, Bleach and HxH (when they pick it up again). 

Some of the sports anime is another area that you can try out if you are looking for something new. I particularly recommend Hajime no Ippo, but Eyeshield 21 and Prince of Tennis are pretty popular too.


----------



## Hisoka (May 6, 2008)

Thanks ~Mamoru~ & Everyone for informing me of the haitus situation

So we are back to normal =D

I shall fish for pics tomarrow XD

Feels good to be back =D


----------



## Danchou (May 6, 2008)

Sounds like a fine chapter. I was hoping we'd see a glimpse of Netero before the hiatus though. Then again, the lack of it adds up to it's status as the epic final fight of the arc.

Also good to see that the rumours, well at least the one saying hxh would end in 12 chapters, were unfounded. It's surprising that HxH is the SJ manga with the earliest spoilers. Goes to show that it has a certain status even within the Japanese manga scene.


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2008)

Chapter looks promising from peoples reaction but Im gonna wait for a scan, I want to read the last chapter without knowing what's gonna happen. Hopefully we'll see just action, and less Ikarugo.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 6, 2008)

Hai all. I understand now what KloWn meant with censoring in the anime, though i understand that one certain scene with Killua got edited, it was sick 

And lol that the Menchi chasing Kurapica and Leorio in a tovel-scene was filler


----------



## mootz (May 6, 2008)

for those who havent watched the manga you definetly should for voice actors and supreme fillers (compared to naruto)

for those who havent gone through manga, what the hell is wrong with you


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 6, 2008)

mootz said:


> for those who havent watched the manga you definetly should for voice actors and supreme fillers (compared to naruto)
> 
> for those who havent gone through manga, what the hell is wrong with you



I got adviced to start with the anime mind you since it was said the art in the manga was horrible, which i kinda agree with after looking at some of the early chapters.

Dont see that anything is wrong with me just because i have other preferences 

That is if you questioned what is wrong with those who havent read the manga where i am one of them


----------



## mootz (May 6, 2008)

sanji my man i am just joking, there are some manga that i could never get into even after loving the anime (trigun) so its all about preference i agree


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 6, 2008)

mootz said:


> sanji my man i am just joking, there are some manga that i could never get into even after loving the anime (trigun) so its all about preference i agree



Ah i see. Sorry for directing my post at you then 

And yea thats the way i am also if i really like an anime first, then i wont bother spoiling myself with the manga.

Exception is HxH and FMA where i need to the read manga since it hasnt been fully animated.


----------



## mootz (May 6, 2008)

FMA is also another manga i couldnt get into

i dont know why though


----------



## KLoWn (May 6, 2008)

mootz said:


> and supreme fillers (compared to naruto)


Compared to all fillers, including that shit in OP


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 6, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Compared to all fillers, including that shit in OP



To be fair i found most of the fillers in OP to be decent with G8-arc being good.

The Apis-arc sucked though.


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2008)

@Mootz: thats because the Trigun manga is inferior to the anime, the ending in the manga was absolutely retarded.

As for the fillers, HxH had an advantage there, the anime wasn't whored out so they never needed long filler for the series.


----------



## mootz (May 6, 2008)

there were some good fillers in OP, and despite being dumb i liked the bounto arc in bleach as well

edit: oh i see cmgogo


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 6, 2008)

mootz said:


> there were some good fillers in OP, and despite being dumb i liked the bounto arc in bleach as well
> 
> edit: oh i see cmgogo



Same. I found it being good up until they entered SS where it became kinda dull.

Still overall decent though.

With Naruto part 1 fillers being in its own category of fail


----------



## mootz (May 6, 2008)

nothing, and i mean nothing is forgivable when it comes to two years of filler


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 6, 2008)

mootz said:


> nothing, and i mean nothing is forgivable when it comes to two years of filler



I agree, and then moving on to dragging the canon out having 100 chapters to work with in the manga 

The episodes with Kakashi and Naruto in the woods for 6 episodes comes to mind 

Meh lets get back to HxH! This is way offtopic.


----------



## KLoWn (May 6, 2008)

OP fillers made me drop the anime, so imo they're just as shit as the ones in Naruto and Bleach, which i've also dropped due to all that shit.

Goat-pirates pfff


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2008)

Out of all them Bleach is probably the best, even though there is filler, atleast the anime canon is done right. As for Op filler, lets just say Skypiea was a torture at times.

Anyway back to HxH, which part are you on Sanji?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 6, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Out of all them Bleach is probably the best, even though there is filler, atleast the anime canon is done right. As for Op filler, lets just say Skypiea was a torture at times.
> 
> Anyway back to HxH, which part are you on Sanji?



Just finished the 3 filler episodes where the examines was stranded on a old battleship.


----------



## KLoWn (May 6, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Just finished the 3 filler episodes where the examines was stranded on a old battleship.


Best filler ever.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 6, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Best filler ever.



Was decent, nothing great 

Noticed kinda fast that it had to be a filler


----------



## mootz (May 6, 2008)

i didnt realise it was filler when i first watched it


----------



## Fran (May 6, 2008)

Epic script is epic! Looking forward to some pwnage next chapter.


@Sanji: Did you enjoy that? I really liked the Battleship Arc. Worth rewatching over and over, didn't get tired of it.

I didn't even know they were filler until I hit this thread. Then I was like  and


----------



## KLoWn (May 6, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Was decent, nothing great
> 
> Noticed kinda fast that it had to be a filler





mootz said:


> i didnt realise it was filler when i first watched it


^What he said
I was even dissapointed to find that it wasn't in the manga.

In Bleach, Naruto, OP & like all animes it's easy to spot fillers due to it's suckyness, but i really thought that one was canon.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 6, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> ^What he said
> I was even dissapointed to find that it wasn't in the manga.
> 
> In Bleach, Naruto, OP & like all animes it's easy to spot fillers due to it's suckyness, but i really thought that one was canon.



OP and Bleach had decent fillers imo which cant be said for Naruto 

Seriously the G8-arc in OP could almost have been canon for my part.


----------



## KLoWn (May 6, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> OP and Bleach had decent fillers imo which cant be said for Naruto


No, they all suck


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 6, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> No, they all suck


----------



## KLoWn (May 6, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


>


I like to add that it doesn't matter what anime it's from, i detest fillers from all series (Save HxH) since i know there won't be any character development, no one will die and there's no real plot progression i don't feel there's any point in watching that shit.
Most fillers have a shitty plot too.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 6, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I like to add that it doesn't matter what anime it's from, i detest fillers from all series (Save HxH) since i know there won't be any character development, no one will die and there's no real plot progression i don't feel there's any point in watching that shit.
> Most fillers have a shitty plot too.



I know its your opinion, i am just messing around now


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I like to add that it doesn't matter what anime it's from, i detest fillers from all series (Save HxH) since i know there won't be any character development, no one will die and there's no real plot progression i don't feel there's any point in watching that shit.
> Most fillers have a shitty plot too.



I honestly couldn't agree anymore. I hate fillers so much. I get so pissed off when people come in Konoha Tv and actually defend them

I hate all filler, its the reason why I don't tend to watch anime adapted from manga. HxH is just done like it should, next to no filler.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 6, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I honestly couldn't agree anymore. I hate fillers so much. I get so pissed off when people come in Konoha Tv and actually defend them
> 
> I hate all filler, its the reason why I don't tend to watch anime adapted from manga. HxH is just done like it should, next to no filler.



Noone likes fillers. But its the cruel reality with anime you know 

I dont mind if they turn out decent as its better than nothing, but if crap it would have been better to go on a hiatus 

Whoops, maybe i shouldnt have mentioned hitaus, maybe Togashi gets tempted to make it longer everytime i mention that word


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 6, 2008)

Filler discussion - yes yes yes ...... 

Filler comparisons which might tend to arguments - no no no 



Filler is a necessary evil, the trade off you get for getting all those awesome action and colorful ecchi scenes. I agree with what KloWn said about plot and character development, but some filler none the less can be enjoyable. 

On the other hand, It has been so long since I've seen the anime that I forget what you guys are talking about when you mean the battleship island .


----------



## Fran (May 6, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> ^What he said
> I was even dissapointed to find that it wasn't in the manga.
> 
> In Bleach, Naruto, OP & like all animes it's easy to spot fillers due to it's suckyness, but i really thought that one was canon.



Kurapika seeing Leorio's Manhood...
And punching him in the face...


*IS CANON*


----------



## Megaharrison (May 6, 2008)

Honestly when I watched One Piece I couldn't tell the difference between the magical dragon filler arc and the rest of the series until the end. Everything from the wacky plot to stupid looking villains seemed valid. Then the main villain dies and I'm all WTF NOBODY DIES IN ONE PIECE THIS ISN'T HAPPENING! And indeed it didn't. That being said the filler arc sucked, but I felt that way about the anime in general.

Also I imagine Bleach's Bount arc seemed pretty canon if you didn't know. That was one of the better filler arcs I've seen and it fit well into the overall series.

Naruto fillers are just   

And I haven't even bothered to watch the collective HxH anime. Just the stuff I want to see from the Genei Ryodan arc. The anime is pretty kickass from what I've seen.


----------



## Agmaster (May 6, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Out of all them Bleach is probably the best, even though there is filler, atleast the anime canon is done right. As for Op filler, lets just say Skypiea was a torture at times.
> 
> Anyway back to HxH, which part are you on Sanji?



Skypeia =/= filler.  That was in the manga.  Every painful inch.  Try reading it on a weekly release basis.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 6, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Kurapika seeing Leorio's Manhood...
> And punching him in the face...
> 
> 
> *IS CANON*



*Pics or didn't happen *   

The pics will mean that indeed Kurapica had feelings for Leorio's manhood .

Edit: Lets get back to HxH people


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 6, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> *Pics or didn't happen *
> 
> The pics will mean that indeed Kurapica had feelings for Leorio's manhood .
> 
> Edit: Lets get back to HxH people



Still Shanks, can you believe that the tovel scenes with Menchi was filler 

That was so hilarious and hot it could have been canon


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 6, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Still Shanks, can you believe that the tovel scenes with Menchi was filler
> 
> That was so hilarious and hot it could have been canon



Well, Togashi's idea of fanservice is completely different from the other authors. 
I think you will understand what I mean when you get further and further into the story . And I forbid Mattaru to say anything that gives it away   

It couldn't have been cannon because some things >> naekidd Menchi


----------



## NeBy (May 6, 2008)

mootz said:


> that is so true


I know; it makes for a superb quote! It deserves rep! 


Starwing said:


> @Oversoul,
> Do I sense bitterness?
> 
> @NeBY,
> You're far from being an indeterminable gender, but rather obviously a guy.  If it wasn't for you saying "I never said I'm a guy" or something a while back, I wouldn't have thought it an issue at all.  But it's easy to fake attitudes.



Lol. There is no issue.  I was just messing around; when I introduced myself on the forum, I already said what I am. I think.  But ermm...explain the 'obviously'...



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Filler discussion - yes yes yes ......
> 
> Filler comparisons which might tend to arguments - no no no
> 
> ...


I agree with you there. It is unavoidable, to some degree. Only, even with filler you have pretty good ones and pretty bad ones (If you mean filler in the sense of scenes that are in the manga and not in the anime). To be honest, I thought there was some filler in the anime that actually improved upon the manga in hxh. The only times when it was less good, was due to some censorship - or rather, the handling of it. With the fights between Kastro and Hisoka, for instance. I mean, it's bad enough that the scenes were cleaned up - but I could still understand that. But they 'cleaned' it in a way, that much of the details of the *fight* (and I'm not talking about the mere gore here) were completely lost. 

It's one of the very few times I think they did a bad job in going from manga to anime; even when I hadn't read the manga when I saw that (as anime), I noticed something was amiss. Kastro starts his fight and a few moments later he gets cards in his body and dies...but we don't see anything else, how the cards were thrown at him, why, what techniques were used by hisoka, in-fight analysis, nothing... They did try to cover it with an explanation afterwards, but it still was obvious that something was left out. It's one of the few things that weren't done well, though, for the rest it has always been exellent, contrary to Naruto, where you have filler in almost every episodes.

Oh, yeah, and mostly there it is *real* filler. Maybe it has some other name (?), but by that I mean those pesky 'flashbacks-loops'. It just doesn't add *anything*...it's not even filler in the sense ofwhat we said above, but just repeating stuff (endlessly, in the case of Naruto in some episodes) that we already saw in previous episodes. I remember two episodes where it was used again and again (I think where during the time that old sand-lady died). Man, SO annoying and SO clearly meant to draw out the time, so they wouldn't need to put much work in them.



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Well, Togashi's idea of fanservice is completely different from the other authors.
> I think you will understand what I mean when you get further and further into the story . And I forbid Mattaru to say anything that gives it away
> 
> It couldn't have been cannon because some things >> naekidd Menchi



I hope naked Pitou will become cannon, though; then we'll know for sure.


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2008)

> Skypeia =/= filler. That was in the manga. Every painful inch. Try reading it on a weekly release basis.



No thanks, I think I'd kill myself

I didn't even finish Skypiea in the manga, I just jumped straight to Water 7.



> And I haven't even bothered to watch the collective HxH anime. Just the stuff I want to see from the Genei Ryodan arc. The anime is pretty kickass from what I've seen.



Celestial Tower and York Shin came out best in the adaptation so I'd say watch atleast those two, theres plenty of good filler in the Celestial tower. And you should watch Greed Island if only for Manly Bisque lulz


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 6, 2008)

when i watch a shonen anime i care mostly about the important episodes
naruto and bleach didnt let me down


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 6, 2008)

This thread needs spoiler pics ...  

Robiiin


----------



## KLoWn (May 6, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Celestial Tower and York Shin came out best in the adaptation so I'd say watch atleast those two


Qft, GI had the worst adaption if you ask me, it seemed so frickin "Cartoony" if that makes any sense.

On another note, i wanna recommend *Shin Angyo Onshi* to those that haven't read it yet, so goddamn awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2008)

They changed the animation style for greed Island, not to mention the colors all of a sudden had a lighter tone. 

And no pics out yet Shanks, wait till tommorow.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 6, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Qft, GI had the worst adaption if you ask me, it seemed so frickin "Cartoony" if that makes any sense.
> 
> On another note, i wanna recommend *Shin Angyo Onshi* to those that haven't read it yet, so goddamn awesome.



this

this is where I am .... 

I didn't like the themes of the first few volumes but I am warming up to it now. The artwork is freaking incredible .... 

And don't get me started on the GI adaptation. The animators got it completely wrong. York shin was so awesome because of the dark, gloomy ambiance and suddenly the whole thing changes in OVA 2  

GI was not done justice if you ask me .... I maintain that GI is an epic arc, the animators ruined it.

Edit: 

Going 15 days without manga is really painful


----------



## KLoWn (May 6, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> this
> 
> this is where I am ....
> 
> I didn't like the themes of the first few volumes but I am warming up to it now. The artwork is freaking incredible ....


It's only gonna get more epic from there, i shit you not


----------



## Hisoka (May 6, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> This thread needs spoiler pics ...
> 
> Robiiin



I said tomarow morning !!! The pics wont be out till tomarow morning the earliest! 

*Now Walk The Plank!!!*


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 6, 2008)

I've just seen mangirl nr 3, the dude that teamed up with Hisoka.

Man what a freaky disguice he had, i didnt think he was human at all. Really awesome character 

Could have sworn he was the one that was almost certainly to be female so far but i was fooled, again. 

Damn you Togashi you crazy bastard.


----------



## Hisoka (May 6, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> I've just seen mangirl nr 3, the dude that teamed up with Hisoka.
> 
> Could have sworn he was the one that was almost certainly to be female so far but i was fooled, again.
> 
> Damn you Togashi you crazy bastard.



You still havent seen the two main Man Girls that has shocked everyone!!


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 6, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> You still havent seen the two main Man Girls that has shocked everyone!!



Hisoka-chan!  *throws self after her in sanji-style *

Man if thats so then Togashi is the master of tricksters with character apperance 

Btw the dudes name was Gitarakuru as i found out bye a quick check.

However i came in doing a stupid mistake bye spoilering myself finding out a pretty big revelation about him 

It wont affect me though, still need to see how it gets revealed 

So how was my rep comment KloWn?


----------



## Fran (May 6, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Well, Togashi's idea of fanservice is completely different from the other authors.
> I think you will understand what I mean when you get further and further into the story . And I forbid Mattaru to say anything that gives it away
> 
> It couldn't have been cannon because some things >> naekidd Menchi





Yup. Words cannot describe it. Or even reproduce that sound. I'm looking forward to the dubbed moment of that. 

 Ahhh shame Sanji. That was a pretty epic  WTF moment. But shock aside, it's far more interestin to see how it develops.



By the way. I love the way the 'Rescue Sasuke' Arc in HxH ... They actually did rescue 'Sasuke' and pretty fast too 

No emo shit. Killua picks up his skateboard, pimps his bitch and rolls! 


Hisoka vs Leorio in the final hunter exam was good too, especially when Leorio dies by taking a card in the face for Gon. Ooops, we spoilered Sanji


----------



## Gary (May 6, 2008)

wait did some one say man girls ?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 6, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I said tomarow morning !!! The pics wont be out till tomarow morning the earliest!
> 
> *Now Walk The Plank!!!*



In soviet Russia, *the plank walks you*. I demand spoiler pics naaaaaao  



Black Leg Sanji said:


> Man if thats so then Togashi is the master of tricksters with character apperance
> 
> Btw the dudes name was Gitarakuru as i found out bye a quick check.
> 
> ...



The moment of revelation is called so for a reason .. I guess this will teach you to stop yourself from spoilering yourself  
And when do I get to read your rep comments ?



Mattaru said:


> Yup. Words cannot describe it. Or even reproduce that sound. I'm looking forward to the dubbed moment of that.
> 
> Ahhh shame Sanji. That was a pretty epic  WTF moment. But shock aside, it's far more interestin to see how it develops.
> 
> ...



Quoted because I felt like Quoting it 

And I am still waiting for those cannon pics of Kurapica X Leorio


----------



## mootz (May 6, 2008)

kurapica and leorio are a reserved couple, they keep their love behind doors


----------



## Hisoka (May 7, 2008)

Here are the pics 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 7, 2008)

Yeaiiiiiiiii <3 

Thanks XD


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2008)

Just got a sneaky peek and they look good, can't wait

And yeah the "rescues Sasuke" arc in HxH was good, especially since "Sasuke" actually wanted to be saved here unlike in another series


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 7, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Yup. Words cannot describe it. Or even reproduce that sound. I'm looking forward to the dubbed moment of that.
> 
> Ahhh shame Sanji. That was a pretty epic  WTF moment. But shock aside, it's far more interestin to see how it develops.
> 
> ...



I hope you are not serious about Leorio 

And what do you mean bye my rep comments Shanks? Only KloWn can see what i wrote since it was in the rep for him 

Also i blame wikipedia for the spoiler as it was in the same section where i found out his "fake" name.


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 7, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Here are the pics
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: __ 



 i got 2 things to say:

SHIIIT!!! look at yupi !!! :WOW

W00000T!!! its killua with his electricity coming to save the day!!!


----------



## Power16 (May 7, 2008)

I've miss quite a few convo in here College Finals just finish too!

Spoiler are here nice and whatever happen to the news of cancellation?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 7, 2008)

Power16 said:


> I've miss quite a few convo in here College Finals just finish too!
> 
> Spoiler are here nice and whatever happen to the news of cancellation?



Well nothing confirmed 100 percent but i think the rumors was fake. 

There is supposed to be an hiatus lasting 10 weeks after this chapter, after that we have to see what happens i guess.


----------



## Power16 (May 7, 2008)

Ok, Well that's good to know!

Come 10 weeks their better be some Netero fighting or else!!!


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 7, 2008)

yes it seems the rumours were BS, and although i rather wouldnt, im fine with waiting 10 weeks (possibly more) to then see some netero V meruem. ANYTHING but cancellation is ok for me, i mean- i waited for 2 years...


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 7, 2008)

Wow .... you guys took the magnifying glass to the spoiler pics  

I just had a look at them ... lol 

The cancellation of the series was just a fake rumor Power16. As of now, the manga will continue after a 10 week hiatus.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 7, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Wow .... you guys took the magnifying glass to the spoiler pics
> 
> I just had a look at them ... lol
> 
> The cancellation of the series was just a fake rumor Power16. As of now, the manga will continue after a 10 week hiatus.



Waiting for your answer on my post Shanksy


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 7, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Waiting for your answer on my post Shanksy



Check thy rep ..... 

or was it something more specific ?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 7, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Check thy rep .....
> 
> or was it something more specific ?



Ye was about the rep. What did you mean bye that really? 

Edit: Oh... So you werent refering to my comment about KloWn at all 

Cant rep you again. 

Need to spread and i have spreaded on those that is worth it already.


----------



## Hisoka (May 7, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I cant see Killua


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 7, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I cant see Killua




*Spoiler*: __ 



Neither can I ... Uchiha-alia better not be wrong ... or else I'll sue


----------



## Black Swan (May 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That punch was epic 

Knuckles risking his life to defend the honor of his best friend


----------



## mootz (May 7, 2008)

i cant wait for the next chapter


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 7, 2008)

mootz said:


> i cant wait for the next chapter



peek at the spoiler pics .... 

--------------------------------
with my feet upon the ground I move myself between the sounds 

and open wide to suck it in and i feel it move across my skin

i am reaching up and reaching out 

am reaching out for the random or whatever will bewilder me 

following our will and wind we may just go where no ones been

ride the spiral to the end and we may just go where no ones been 

------------------------------

just the lyrics of the song I am listening to  (Lateralus by T.o.o.l) 

tried to type it as fast as he could sing it ...


----------



## KLoWn (May 7, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> So how was my rep comment KloWn?


It was truth in written form 

The spoiler pics looks alright, can't say they make me all that excited tbh.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Knuckle is doing great. 




In the last week all I have gotten is one negged rep.


----------



## Fran (May 7, 2008)

Awesome spoiler. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yupi looks like something out of an american comic X3




Sanji, HOW FAR  ... There is much needed Hisoka x Leorio discussion to be had but you'd be spoilered X3



PS: Hatsune Miku  Awesomeness


----------



## Emperor Time (May 7, 2008)

He sure does which is why he great.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 7, 2008)

I don't have a full time job and go to college instead.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 7, 2008)

You are forgetting the timezones 

It sure isn't broad daylight here .

What is the point of bitching about the delay ? The wait for the next chapter will anyway take the same amount of time regardless of weather you read on thursday or sunday.

Besides, there is a lot of fun in being teased with bits and pieces of information.


----------



## Danchou (May 7, 2008)

Well, most groups wait for a solid raw (which usually surfaces on thursday) which they then translate, clean, edit, typeset etc. The members of the groups also have their individual real lives with conflicting time schedules. So at best they'll be able to get their work done and release the chapter the next day. Saturday is more common though.

Nexgear in their prime was able to release HQ chapters within the space of 24 hours back in the day. *pours out some liquor*


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 7, 2008)

Let me put it this way then ...... 

Suppose the spoiler pics are released today and you get the chapter tomorrow, what will you do for the next six days ? The spoiler pics will come only one week afterwards, so you will end up waiting one week for the next chapter anyway. I'd prefer to spend 4 days of the week contemplating about the upcoming chapters instead of having it finished with in one day. 

Thats why I said that "there is a lot of fun in being teased with bits and pieces of information".

Wait for fxu to give a detailed account of what happens "behind the scenes" ... I think he did something similar some time back, when too many people started asking why HxH by Binktopia took so much time.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 7, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Awesome spoiler.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I call Gon x Killua and Kurapica x Leorio cannon (Kurapicas reaction in the fillers seems to be that he liked seeing Leorios wiener thus cannon) 

Well i am at the final part of the exams now.

Kurapica still should have been a chick with the way he looks, dresses and sometimes behave 

And were you serious about Leorio dieing Mattaru? 

If thats true the only true man among the 4 main characters will be gone


----------



## NeBy (May 7, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> Well, most groups wait for a solid raw (which usually surfaces on thursday) which they then translate, clean, edit, typeset etc. The members of the groups also have their individual real lives with conflicting time schedules. So at best they'll be able to get their work done and release the chapter the next day. Saturday is more common though.
> 
> Nexgear in their prime was able to release HQ chapters within the space of 24 hours back in the day. *pours out some liquor*



I'll join you. 

Pitty about their lost prime, then. 

And the raw consist of what, exactly? A high resolution scan of the pages of the manga, made somewhere in japan?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 7, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> I call Gon x Killua and Kurapica x Leorio cannon (Kurapicas reaction in the fillers seems to be that he liked seeing Leorios wiener thus cannon)
> 
> I demand pics  .... I have no recollection of that incident
> 
> ...



*keeps quiet about the last part*


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 7, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> *keeps quiet about the last part*



No seriously tell me, cause i cant believe one of the main characters dies? 

And that scene i was talking about was filler.

Need to get rdy for harder challenges? Well not sure if thats possible after the disguiced guy that looked 100 percent female turned out to be a dude


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 7, 2008)

I see you lurking Hisoka-chan


----------



## NeBy (May 7, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> No seriously tell me, cause i cant believe one of the main characters dies?
> 
> And that scene i was talking about was filler.
> 
> Need to get rdy for harder challenges? Well not sure if thats possible after the disguiced guy that looked 100 percent female turned out to be a dude



Togashi has put more Bishous and Bishis in hxh then there are raindrops in my pond.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 7, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> What is the point of giving it away  ?
> 
> We've cut down on the discussions for your benefit so get going .... you are being too slow



Cant be that much of a big deal 

Its one small detail


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 7, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Cant be that much of a big deal
> 
> Its one small detail



Ok, *DONT* look at Mattaru's sig .

Seriously ..... don't 

I will know if you do


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 7, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Ok, *DONT* look at Mattaru's sig .
> 
> Seriously ..... don't
> 
> I will know if you do



I did that when i started lurking here lol. Kurapica x Leorio is cannon as i have said 

How are you btw Hisoka-chan?


----------



## Hisoka (May 7, 2008)

I am goood Sanji-kun ^.^

Which ep you are on now?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 7, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I am goood Sanji-kun ^.^
> 
> Which ep you are on now?



Lets see, was about 25-26 something. 

The next episode will start the last part of the exams anyway thats all you need to know really 

What you think of my new set btw?


----------



## Hisoka (May 7, 2008)

Its good but I dont know what is it from


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 7, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Its good but I dont know what is it from



Its from the last eps of Black Lagoon where a kickass swordsman is in action 

Awesome anime, KloWn would know why 

And thanks


----------



## Hisoka (May 7, 2008)

Oh Black Lagoon !!! Old days man

I watched a few eps of it back last summer, the style and character design is fantastic but it didnt have enough plot story for me so I droped it


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 7, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Oh Black Lagoon !!! Old days man
> 
> I watched a few eps of it back last summer, the style and character design is fantastic but it didnt have enough plot story for me so I droped it



Well true, but the kickass action and awesome characters is enough for me 

Especialy Revy, Dutch and the guy in my set is win 

Anyway, Mattaru tell me about Leorio


----------



## NeBy (May 7, 2008)

Say...I was thinking of creating a hxh amv (probably about kurapica first, because I have a song who would really suit him/her/it).

But I have actually no clue how to start; I never tried something like that. I suppose one needs some vid-editing software... Does anyone know a good FREE one?

Has anyone here ever tried making an anime amv?

All hints are appreciated!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 7, 2008)

i dont know
but i love them dark and serious


----------



## Slips (May 7, 2008)

Seems like a forum decade since I last posted here


----------



## Hisoka (May 7, 2008)

Hey Slips in tha Houuuuuse 

Checked the spoilers?


----------



## Emperor Time (May 7, 2008)

Gotta love Yupi.


----------



## Slips (May 7, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Hey Slips in tha Houuuuuse
> 
> Checked the spoilers?



just a quick check looking good seems like years since we had a chapter 

ow well checks watch

6 minutes to my birthday that cant be bad


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 7, 2008)

Slips said:


> just a quick check looking good seems like years since we had a chapter
> 
> ow well checks watch
> 
> 6 minutes to my birthday that cant be bad



happy birthday


----------



## Emperor Time (May 7, 2008)

But it only 3:55 PM where I lived?


----------



## Hisoka (May 7, 2008)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY

We shall through a party then


----------



## Emperor Time (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Friend.


----------



## KLoWn (May 7, 2008)

Slips said:


> ow well checks watch
> 
> 6 minutes to my birthday that cant be bad


How old? **


----------



## Emperor Time (May 7, 2008)

Can't be 87 right?


----------



## Hisoka (May 7, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> How old? **



78 


Slips I got you some strippers :


----------



## Slips (May 7, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> happy birthday


#

thank you



Emperor Time said:


> But it only 3:55 PM where I lived?



Good job I dont live there then



Hisoka said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
> 
> We shall through a party then



I plan on it tomorrow night 



KLoWn said:


> How old? **



Old 

Hisoka minus 2


----------



## Emperor Time (May 7, 2008)

But I thought he was born on May 8, 1920?


----------



## mootz (May 7, 2008)

wow i cant believe i missed slips birthday, considering how far me and him go back and all


----------



## KLoWn (May 7, 2008)

Slips said:


> Old
> 
> Hisoka minus 2


Hisoka the character or the member? 
Not that i know how old any of 'em is anyway lol.

Happy B-day btw.


----------



## Hisoka (May 7, 2008)

Well its officially 12:00

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SLIPS*





Slips said:


> Old
> Hisoka minus 2



You calling me old?


----------



## Slips (May 7, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Well its officially 12:00
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY SLIPS*
> 
> ...



The character known to us as god

speaking of which this calls for a sig change


----------



## Hisoka (May 7, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet set


----------



## mootz (May 7, 2008)

thats an awesome hisoka set,

and i dont even have to see any man chest


----------



## Hisoka (May 7, 2008)

mootz said:


> thats an awesome hisoka set,
> 
> and i dont even have to see any man chest



 

I am getting bored of this set myself! I shall change it soon =p


----------



## Emperor Time (May 7, 2008)

This is a great birthday indded.


----------



## Slips (May 7, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I am getting bored of this set myself! I shall change it soon =p



Good look I find Hisoka stocks nigh on impossible to get hold of


----------



## Hisoka (May 7, 2008)

Slips said:


> Good look I find Hisoka stocks nigh on impossible to get hold of



Dont rub it in  but I know a person who takes coloring requests and I am gonna get a good manga page and ask him to color it for me


----------



## Emperor Time (May 7, 2008)

Hisoka is a great character in so many ways.


----------



## KLoWn (May 7, 2008)

Where the fuck did everyone go??


----------



## Emperor Time (May 7, 2008)

That a very good question?


----------



## Hisoka (May 7, 2008)

I am here XD

Just finished D Gray Man Uhhhhhh Sweeeet!!!


----------



## KLoWn (May 7, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I am here XD
> 
> Just finished D Gray Man Uhhhhhh Sweeeet!!!


All of it? The invasion arc with the lvl4 and the generals was some wicked shit.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 7, 2008)

I loved D. Gray-man too.


----------



## Hisoka (May 7, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> All of it? The invasion arc with the lvl4 and the generals was some wicked shit.



Hell Yeahhhh

It was sweeeeet as hell, the story keeps getting better and better!

Cross was awesome, although I dont like his corpse doll


----------



## Emperor Time (May 7, 2008)

I agree with that.


----------



## KLoWn (May 7, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Hell Yeahhhh
> 
> It was sweeeeet as hell, the story keeps getting better and better!
> 
> Cross was awesome, although I dont like his corpse doll


That general with the mask was the baddest friend of 'em all.
Have to make a sig out of him someday.


----------



## Hisoka (May 7, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> That general with the mask was the baddest friend of 'em all.
> Have to make a sig out of him someday.



I thought the same too, there is a page when he first arrives and I thought this is so sig worthy!!!!


----------



## Fran (May 7, 2008)

Happy Bday Slips.
What did you think of DGM Hisoka?

The manga bores me now, the anime even more so. Kind of lost its flavour halfway through the last attack arc.


 ~ Nyuu. Just finished my only and last exam. Free for summer now.
Shame Togashi takes a break this summer too.


----------



## Hisoka (May 7, 2008)

Hey Mattaru,

DGM is the best 

LOL I dont know about you but I am enjoying these last chapters but I have been watching the anime since last summer!! I discovered DGM before HxH 

But only now finished catching up with the manga!


----------



## KLoWn (May 7, 2008)

Fuck the DGM anime, it's bleh.


----------



## Gary (May 7, 2008)

ok i am going to see if i can get the spoilre pics in good quilaty


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 8, 2008)

Happy B'day Slips ....  

seem to have missed the party 

@Mattaru - thats awesome ... i still have a lot of shit to do before I free myself from this uni 

Btw, shall we throw a huge party to commemorate the last chapter before the break ?


----------



## Slips (May 8, 2008)

Thanks all for the Birthday greetings 



Hisoka said:


> I am here XD
> 
> Just finished D Gray Man Uhhhhhh Sweeeet!!!



Good D gray man ranks in my top 3 manga's



KLoWn said:


> Fuck the DGM anime, it's bleh.



D filler anime more to the point its too close to the manga for it to be enjoyable.

I cant wait for future releases though and god dam Tyki is back


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 8, 2008)

^ I could never get into D Gray Man ... 

I saw the anime for like 10 episodes but got bored  

I should give it another go sometime


----------



## mootz (May 8, 2008)

i was the same with the anime, except i also tried a few pages of the manga and didnt like it either

i will give it another shot someday


----------



## Eldritch (May 8, 2008)

^ lol those are some fine strippers.


----------



## mootz (May 8, 2008)

dawindmaka said:


> ^ lol those are some fine strippers.



wut????????????????


----------



## Hisoka (May 8, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> 78
> 
> 
> Slips I got you some strippers :



I think this is what he is talking about XD



> I cant wait for future releases though and god dam Tyki is back



Hell yeah !!!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 8, 2008)

Here is my share then  

Anybody read the manga called Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei ?? It is damn funny


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2008)

Hey guys whats up

Happy Birthday Slips

As for D-Grayman, the anime is rubbish but the manga is really good, tho at first I read it simply because I thought Crawley was such a badass


And I hope you guys realise that Emperor time just got the 12,000th post


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 8, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Hey guys whats up
> 
> Happy Birthday Slips
> 
> ...



 ...

Man, Hisoka always keeps missing these posts  ...


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2008)

Wasssup Shanks?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 8, 2008)

Nothing much ... just chilling XD

I have an unofficial vacation  XD


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2008)

Vacation is a word I haven't heard in a while, how does it feel?


----------



## Fran (May 8, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Hey guys whats up
> 
> Happy Birthday Slips
> 
> ...



I don't quite like D Gray Man now because Crowley and Ravi, 2 of my favourite characters, are basically fodder since their innocence are n00bed.

It was really good initially though, when they were doing an FF-esque 'form a party of exorcists'. PRetty  GAR moments when rows upon rows of exorcists were dead. It went downhill after Kanda's fight with SKin.


@Shanks: When are you off uni? Are you in your first year? 

>.< ~ Nothing to discuss about HXH lol. In the mean time, I'm playing a new MMORPG callled Secret of Solstice. So bored.


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2008)

Isn't Shanks about to Graduate? He promised us pics, im not waiting 3 years

As for HxH, we could have another Hunter Battledome fight.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 8, 2008)

Yeah I am about to Graduate and join General Electric 

I am almost done with my project too ... gotta start writing my thesis in a fortnight or so X3 X3 

The promised pics shall be delivered    

The discussions are good for two pages, it gets pointless afterwards because people will stick to their opinions. 

There should be a rule of two posts per person  ....


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 8, 2008)

I CANT BELIEVE I MISSED SLIPS' 88th () BIRTHDAY 

 well i hope he enjoys it..

*Spoiler*: __ 



WITH HISOKA PORN  not really




well happy birthday anyway slips


----------



## Hisoka (May 8, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> As for HxH, we could have another Hunter Battledome fight.



I have one!!! If a fly by total accident gets nen abilities and a mosquito at the same time and they just happen to bump into each other:

Nen-Fly: "Hey Wassup!"

Nen-Mosquito: "Dont know I am feeling Suppaa"

Nen-Fly: "Yeah Wanna Fight?"

Nen-Mosquito: "Hell Yeah!!"

Which one will get pawned and how??

You can PM me the answers 

You all know I am only messing ^.^

as for 12k post CMGoGo I have given up on that loooooong ago


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 8, 2008)

:rofl t 

that was awesome XD

Edit: You lost the 12K post because you weren't paying attention to it


----------



## Hisoka (May 8, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> :rofl t
> 
> that was awesome XD
> 
> Edit: You lost the 12K post because you weren't paying attention to it



Thanks I have been having this joke flying in my head for sometime just was looking for the opportunity to use it XD

as for 12k post  thats why I said I lost hope for it years ago!! thats why I wasnt paying attention, you know when they say try playing hard to get 

But I guess it still doesnt work on this damn thread =/


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 8, 2008)

Man Hanzo is such a meanie 

And i got OP: Unlimited Adventure today, and i must say Robin-chans "assets" looks quite nice not to mention big on the gamecover


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 8, 2008)

@Hisoka - 

Just to be clear .... that was probably the best flame in this section .... 

If there is a thread for the best flames ever ... this one will be right up there


----------



## Hisoka (May 8, 2008)

Uhhh I am sorry!!! I dont mean to offend/flame anyone I cant help to be sarcastic sometimes 

people please dont take my comments seriously I only said it to make you guys laugh!


----------



## KLoWn (May 8, 2008)

Anyone here played the *Fate Stay/Night* Visual Novel?
Just completed the second route and damn, all shounen stories feels so shit right now lol 
It's that good 

The storyline is fuckin superb, so play it!


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 8, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Uhhh I am sorry!!! I dont mean to offend/flame anyone I cant help to be sarcastic sometimes
> 
> people please dont take my comments seriously I only said it to make you guys laugh!



We wont, we all still love you ya know 

Anyway Hanzo is a bastard, i wanna beat him up!


----------



## Hisoka (May 8, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Anyone here played the *Fate Stay/Night* Visual Novel?
> Just completed the second route and damn, all shounen stories feels so shit right now lol
> It's that good
> 
> The storyline is fuckin superb, so play it!



I have watched the anime ages ago thats about it! I loved the story though


----------



## KLoWn (May 8, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I have watched the anime ages ago thats about it! I loved the story though


Gah! 
You did not just compare the masterpiece that is the visual novel to the gimped story in the anime 

It's like having a book with 3k pages being converted to a one and a half hour movie, you miss out on *ALOT*.
The visual novel goes way deeper.
Not to mention that the anime only shows the first route, which leave's the viewer with a ton of unanswered questions.

In short, just play the damn game


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 8, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Uhhh I am sorry!!! I dont mean to offend/flame anyone I cant help to be sarcastic sometimes
> 
> people please dont take my comments seriously I only said it to make you guys laugh!



It made me laugh ... 

Sarcasm = win 

Regarding the battledome rules

What do people say about the 3 post limit for each person ? that would make it a lot more interesting and keep the discussion from becoming a pointless argument. 
 

Opinions welcome X3 X3


----------



## Hisoka (May 8, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Gah!
> You did not just compare the masterpiece that is the visual novel to the gimped story in the anime
> 
> It's like having a book with 3k pages being converted to a one and a half hour movie, you miss out on *ALOT*.
> ...



Ahhh Well up to now I didnt know what is a visual novel 

It looks interesting I shall try and find it!

@ Shanks - I wasnt being serious though, I think people should be free to discuss anything in this thread, especialy HxH related! It would be retarded otherwise


----------



## NeBy (May 8, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Say...I was thinking of creating a hxh amv (probably about kurapica first, because I have a song who would really suit him/her/it).
> 
> But I have actually no clue how to start; I never tried something like that. I suppose one needs some vid-editing software... Does anyone know a good FREE one?
> 
> ...



So, ermm..no-one knows anything about making amv's?



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Yeah I am about to Graduate and join General Electric
> 
> I am almost done with my project too ... gotta start writing my thesis in a fortnight or so X3 X3
> 
> ...



That would be 2 HUGE posts, in my case. 

Discussions like that are *always* pointless if it's only based on opinions; that's why I prefer logical argumentation based on facts, even if there are few facts available.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

Guess who got post 12,000? Which was me who also got post 11,111 too.


----------



## mootz (May 8, 2008)

i demand at least one big post get


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

You will get it in time.


----------



## Hisoka (May 8, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Guess who got post 12,000? Which was me who also got post 11,111 too.



Dont rub it in


----------



## KLoWn (May 8, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Ahhh Well up to now I didnt know what is a visual novel
> 
> It looks interesting I shall try and find it!


It's right here:
Gecka

There's no escape now! Download it and play! 
This is a masterpiece equal to HxH, no bullshit.

Infact, everyone in this thread head over there and download that shit nao!


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

Sorry about it.


----------



## Hisoka (May 8, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> It's right here:
> Link removed
> There's no escape now! Download it and play!
> This is a masterpiece equal to HxH, no bullshit.
> ...



OMG I love you

Reps for that


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 8, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> It's right here:
> Link removed
> There's no escape now! Download it and play!
> This is a masterpiece equal to HxH, no bullshit.
> ...



But it took me to the hentai games thread  

 

these are the times when I hate that I work in linux


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

But it not work or school friendly though.


----------



## KLoWn (May 8, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> But it took me to the hentai games thread


Teh most awesome'est thread on this site, thank you very much 
And you need to download it too 



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> these are the times when I hate that I work in linux


Why you using Linux?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 8, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> OMG I love you
> 
> Reps for that



What about me? 

Dont you love me too Robin-chan?


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

I can't since I am at the school library right now and hentai is not allowed.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 8, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Gah!
> You did not just compare the masterpiece that is the visual novel to the gimped story in the anime
> 
> It's like having a book with 3k pages being converted to a one and a half hour movie, you miss out on *ALOT*.
> ...



Fate/Night wasn't that impressive.....what made the series memorable was Archer and Archer only. Besides that hmm you know Fate/Night was originally a hentai?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 8, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Teh most awesome'est thread on this site, thank you very much
> And you need to download it too
> 
> Why you using Linux?



Well, accept that it is the most awesome'est thread along with HxH  

 

I'm using Linux because I have to work all the time  ... I usually post on the forums to keep myself refreshed _while_ working on my research

Multitasking FTW


----------



## KLoWn (May 8, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Fate/Night wasn't that impressive.....what made the series memorable was Archer and Archer only. *Besides that hmm you know Fate/Night was originally a hentai?*


That's what this is, a Visual Novel with some hentai content.
Im not talking about the anime.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

It too bad that the school library does not allowed hentai.


----------



## Hisoka (May 8, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Fate/Night wasn't that impressive.....what made the series memorable was Archer and Archer only. Besides that hmm you know Fate/Night was originally a hentai?



Now I know why I liked it


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

It normal to like hentai, right?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 8, 2008)

isn't it normal to like good things  ?

Edit: 

i am out for the day people ... had only 4 hours of sleep because of football and then  had to meet a report deadline


----------



## KLoWn (May 8, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> It normal to like hentai, right?


No, anyone who likes hentai is a freak.
100% proven.


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2008)

> So, ermm..no-one knows anything about making amv's?



Just use Windows Movie Maker, that what I used to use.



> It normal to like hentai, right?



And it is Hentai, I was searching for it and the word "ero" came up a couple of times


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> No, anyone who likes hentai is a freak.
> 100% proven.



So is being a freak a good or bad thing to be?


----------



## mootz (May 8, 2008)

i lurve hentai


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

Me too but it makes us a freak too I think?


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2008)

This is strange, we're talking about erotic visual novels and Mattaru is nowhere to be seen? It feels wrong


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 8, 2008)

ero = perverted ... 

so it is natural that it will come up while searching for hentai  

either that or I am totally not getting the joke ...


----------



## Krauser-tan (May 8, 2008)

Hentai is epic win

i must watch bible black btw(again), the plot is quite complex for a hentai series i must say


----------



## KLoWn (May 8, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> This is strange, we're talking about erotic visual novels and Mattaru is nowhere to be seen? It feels wrong


You! Download it! Now! 

Must spread the FSN epicness!


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

It too bad that those Hentai stories can't become real.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 8, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> You! Download it! Now!
> 
> Must spread the FSN epicness!



i just have to stay away from this thread now  

you guys are breaking my balls 

(look at  so that you don't misunderstand what i said )

Edit: 
Rest assured, the FSN epicness has spread to me  ...


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> It too bad that those Hentai stories can't become real.



Didn't you say that anyones that likes Hentai is a weirdo?



> You! Download it! Now!



I'll download it later, I really don't want anyone to see those pics of oral sex


----------



## KLoWn (May 8, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> i just have to stay away from this thread now
> 
> you guys are breaking my balls
> 
> ...


Yosh, one down 

Btw, is it only at work you can't get the game, or is it at home too?


CrimemasterGogo said:


> I'll download it later, I really don't want anyone to see those pics of oral sex


Had to put some hentai pics with the game links lol, otherwise the pervs who only wants that kind of shit won't download it 

*Edit*
Might add that the hentai is something secondary to the plot in FSN, seriously, it's almost non-existant if you look at the time it gets compared to the storyline.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Didn't you say that anyones that likes Hentai is a weirdo?



Not true since KLoWn made me say it.


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2008)

^^sure he did anyway grats on getting 12,000 post, its quite an achievement.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

Thank you for the congrats.


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 8, 2008)

i always miss the good posts  damn you KLoWn (the epic 10k post) 

oh, its seems youre having quite the interesting conversation 
but where is mattaru ?  

EDIT: whats this? Hisoka had claimed post #1 from slips? congrats hisoka, you DO have the most posts


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

That true and what rank am I in posts in this thread?


----------



## KLoWn (May 8, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> That true and what rank am I in posts in this thread?


You're too goddamn high that's for sure, i've been posting in this thread since page 25 and your almost past me.
And 98% of your post are just one-line comments about something random.

*Edit*
You're #7 in this thread.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

Sorry for the one line comments and was kidding about what I said earlier too and it very surprising to find out that I am already at rank #7.


----------



## NeBy (May 8, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> It's right here:
> My message to Madara(wait until 1:00).
> There's no escape now! Download it and play!
> This is a masterpiece equal to HxH, no bullshit.
> ...



I would, if only it didn't say: "you do not have permission to access this page"...


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

But you already have one hunderd posts and have access to the bathhouse right?


----------



## NeBy (May 8, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Me too but it makes us a freak too I think?



It even makes us Gon Freaks!


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

That a very good pun.


----------



## KLoWn (May 8, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I would, if only it didn't say: "you do not have permission to access this page"...


Request membership to the bathhouse, and once a mod has approved of you you'll be able to get to the thread where the game is.


----------



## NeBy (May 8, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Request membership to the bathhouse, and once a mod has approved of you you'll be able to get to the thread where the game is.



Eeeerrrmmm....

Ok, I request membership to the pornh...I mean, bathhouse...


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

It not all porn since all six of the threads that I posted there are clean.


----------



## KLoWn (May 8, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Eeeerrrmmm....
> 
> Ok, I request membership to the pornh...I mean, bathhouse...


Hopefully you're over 18, otherwise you're fucked.


----------



## NeBy (May 8, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Hopefully you're over 18, otherwise you're fucked.



Unless Nereto is less than 54 years old...

In which case the canon has some serious problems...




Besides, bathhouses are allowed to minors too (where I live, anyway)...


----------



## NeBy (May 8, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Not true since KLoWn made me say it.



No wait; wasn't that Oversoul?

Btw, I'm glad you liked my rep-deserving pun!


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2008)

Half the Bathouse is full of 16 year old idiots, you'll fit right in.

And I see ET has spammed his way to the top, he's gonna be ahead of Masterbait and Mattaru at this rate.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

Of course. So how long should I make my posts instead?


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 8, 2008)

how do you find out how many posts people have made in this thread? (lol i dont know)
I doubt I'll be in even the top 10 but still- i first posted in page 39 

 and lol ET, with posts like 'of course', no wonder you're getting to the top, damn spam.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

Of all the animals in HxH which is your favorite? Since my is the Chimera Ant of course since it so powerful and deadly.


----------



## KLoWn (May 8, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> how do you find out how many posts people have made in this thread (lol i dont know)?
> I doubt I'll be in even the top 10 but still- i first posted in page 19


You're #19.
To see how many posts you've made in whatever thread wanna wanna check just click on the number of posts("Replies") the thread has.


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2008)

KLoWn will you stop parading that awesome sig of yours, its forcing me to read SAO and I can't handle any more mangas at the moment


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the great advice on how to check your postcount ranking in a thread.


----------



## KLoWn (May 8, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> KLoWn will you stop parading that awesome sig of yours, its forcing me to read SAO and I can't handle any more mangas at the moment


*SAO >>> All*


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

I agree that your sig is badass to the extreme.


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2008)

But is it better than Eden? I don't thinks so, thats what I learnt


----------



## KLoWn (May 8, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> But is it better than Eden? I don't thinks so, thats what I learnt


Dunno, haven't read that one


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

My sig is terrible sadly.


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2008)

Surprisingly not a lot of people have heard of it but its pretty epic.

And ET yes your sig isn't very good, if you need help then ask, im sure we'll all be happy to help. I also have a ton Kurapica gifs.


----------



## KLoWn (May 8, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> My sig is terrible sadly.


You don't have a sig, you have a lone spoiler button.



CrimemasterGogo said:


> Surprisingly not a lot of people have heard of it but its pretty epic.


What kind of manga is it? Adventure like Berserk/SAO?


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

No it okay since I will learn how to improve my sig somehow. Well I got rid of the spoiler button and got a real sig now.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 8, 2008)

how is anime for SAO
similar to the manga or not


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2008)

This should help you out:

You can locate them all by clicking this link.


----------



## Gary (May 8, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> This should help you out:
> 
> You can locate them all by clicking this link.



linking to the anhime in a manga thread lol


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2008)

Eden is a manga, not an anime.

Ayway we really should get back to some HxH related discussion.


----------



## KLoWn (May 8, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> how is anime for SAO
> similar to the manga or not


Dunno, haven't seen it.
But i suspect it's manga >>>>>>>>> anime.


CrimemasterGogo said:


> This should help you out:
> 
> You can locate them all by clicking this link.


Sounds pretty cool, i'll check it out.


----------



## Gary (May 8, 2008)

yeah so umm favorite nen types for you guys ?


----------



## KLoWn (May 8, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> yeah so umm favorite nen types for you guys ?


Chakra


----------



## Gary (May 8, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Chakra



hxh style


----------



## Fran (May 8, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> This is strange, we're talking about erotic visual novels and Mattaru is nowhere to be seen? It feels wrong



Kekeke, will be lurking in your base, stealing your Hisoka Pornz...Until someone posts pics 

~A new HxH Battledome?
Any suggestions?

Illumi vs Hisoka?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 8, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Kekeke, will be lurking in your base, stealing your Hisoka Pornz...Until someone posts pics
> 
> ~A new HxH Battledome?
> Any suggestions?
> ...



FINALY you are here! 

Now tell me about Leorio dieing


----------



## mootz (May 8, 2008)

leorio vs the king is a good match


----------



## Gary (May 8, 2008)

^        .


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2008)

> leorio vs the king is a good match



Talk about the biggest rape in manga history.


----------



## Hisoka (May 8, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> So is being a freak a good or bad thing to be?



That is only for you to decide


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

I decided I won't be a freak but I will still loved hentai. Also CrimemasterGogo does my sig looked better now or should I changed my sig again?


----------



## KLoWn (May 8, 2008)

Lawlz! The mods are gonna remove or spoiler tag your sig if it's that big.



> Your total signature space allowed is 550 (Width) x 500 (Height). This includes space taken up by closed spoiler tags, text and images. Stuff within spoiler tags do not count towards the size limits, but do count towards the Filesize Limit.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

Is this better?


----------



## Hisoka (May 8, 2008)

Yup but I would put all my spoilers in one spoiler but thats just me


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

I understand.


----------



## Gary (May 8, 2008)

lol its just me


----------



## Hisoka (May 9, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Kekeke, will be lurking in your base, stealing your Hisoka Pornz...Until someone posts pics
> 
> ~A new HxH Battledome?
> Any suggestions?
> ...



Illumi vs Hisoka would be interesting


----------



## Mat?icha (May 9, 2008)

omg, i mean omg did u see that?
whole fucking chapter for one punch?


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 9, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I thought it was the scan
> But as some said, the whole chapter seemed kind of meh.
> 
> *Edit*
> ...



 yeah i saw it, best art kishi has ever produced.

as for hxh, not a great chapter and some unnessecary panels (very un-togashi like) but meh whatever, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



:WOW killua showed up :WOW but really i knew he would so...


 at least we have epicness to look forward too in a very pure form of win = netero V meruem fight.


----------



## abu dhabi (May 9, 2008)

Hunter 280 by kopite

Mediafire
Online viewing


----------



## KLoWn (May 9, 2008)

abu dhabi said:


> Hunter 280 by kopite
> 
> Mediafire
> Online viewing


Nice, thnx.
Hiatus time.


----------



## Kiyoshi (May 9, 2008)

Well, I can understand a chapter for the one punch.  This isn't a regular punch.  This is a Casey on his third swing punch.  So it needed trumped up.  The wasted panels, I don't know what to say other than maybe it was Togashi trying to give an drama filled final chapter with no additional cliff hangers in case all doesn't go well.


----------



## fxu (May 9, 2008)

I hope you guys are not that desperate ... seriously.

Cus that scan looks beyond bad.

Not only are the spread not joined (there are 3 spreads this week), he put a box instead of re-drawing...

rofl


----------



## Danchou (May 9, 2008)

Mweh. Chapter was just that.

Nice to see Knuckles/Shoot getting their revenge. Seems Knuckles and Shoot weren't all that friendly all along.
As expected Narukami was just enough to stun Yupi and aid Knuckles. I don't really seeing him being even close to defeated at this rate even with Meleoron and Killua there.


----------



## Power16 (May 9, 2008)

What does this punch mean? I completely forgot the effect of Hakoware, help me out guys while i also try to look for it.


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2008)

The amount of panels that were wasted, all that could have easily be fitted in less than 10 pages, Togashi is a complete idiot

Before Hiatus we needed some sort of major event and it didn't come, Knuckle will barely do any damage to Yuppi at this rate, even with Killua theres not much chance of winning. At this point in time they need some serious back up. And someone tell Togashi were all waiting to see Netero and the King fight.

As for Naruto, looks like Kishi's best panel in ages, tho the Chapter itself was full of self importance whining from the Uchiha end, as always



> What does this punch mean? I completely forgot the effect of Hakoware, help me out guys while i also try to look for it.



I'll explain Hakoware in simple terms (hopefully im right). Knuckle punches someone with hakoware and this summouns Potclean. The punch lends the opponent nen and every ten seconds Potclean adds 10% interest to the existing amount. Once the lent nen exceeds that amount of the opponents a montser called "Toritaten" appears and takes the opponents nen, thus leaving him easy to beat. But if the opponent gets a hit on Knuckle then a certain amount of nen is returned to Knuckle, it depends on how strong the opponents attack is.

The problem here is that this is a pretty ineffective technique unless you use it against a noob, Yuppi's has nen that exceeds 200,000. One hit on Knuckle by Yuppi and Hakoware would be rendered useless, not to mention Potclean will take ages to actually accumulate enough interest to empty out Yuppi, and even then he'll still be physically stronger than Knuckle. So which ever way you see it, Knuckle and Shoot are screwed. It all depends on Killua now, heres hoping Killua rips some arms off.

[EDIT] I was just reminded Yuppi's nen is around 700,000 so they're all officially fucked


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 9, 2008)

well tbh  think yupi tured out to be more intelligent than i gave him credit for, hes just unlicky that killua came flying in with a narukami (which has the potential to be a fucking awesome 1 hit kill attack). one chapter on one punch is meh yes, but im sure togashi was tempted to show us the awesomness that it meruem V netero.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 hiatus now


----------



## El Torero (May 9, 2008)

Oh fuck. Another hiatus AGAIN?


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 9, 2008)

who's with me when i firmly say: understand? sure we understand. togashi you're a lazy bitch 


you damn well better!


----------



## GaryDAI (May 9, 2008)

I wonder what Togashi is doing right now.


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2008)

Possibly masturbating.


----------



## Batman (May 9, 2008)

I wonder if there was anyone that _didn't_ call the hiatus?


----------



## Power16 (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info.

I guess we all knew this day would come but i at least thought we'd be given the return date..


----------



## Hisoka (May 9, 2008)

.


----------



## Krauser-tan (May 9, 2008)

GaryDAI said:


> I wonder what Togashi is doing right now.



Playing rpgs, as usual.

As for the chapter, a good one but nothing outstanding, knuckle made me lol on more than one occasion in this chapter though

And now, it's hiatus time(sigh)


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 9, 2008)

So is this hiatus supposed to last 10 weeks?


----------



## Gary (May 9, 2008)

one punch for one chapter owow


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 9, 2008)

FFS Kalluto was also a dude 

Stop with the mangirls already Togashi, its fucking disturbing


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2008)

How far did you get Sanji?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 9, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> How far did you get Sanji?



Am at the get Killua back-arc or whatever you would call it.

I am confused bye his fathers behavior though, he seemed awfully nice with him after all he did 

I mean i thought he had been strict with him all the time and all 

Although Zeno the Grandpa is an awesome old geezer


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2008)

Thats because Silva is smart, he knew that if he stopped Killua then Killua would despise him forever. So he let Killua leave, knowing that he'll eventually return and then he won't have any objections to becoming an assasin.


----------



## Hisoka (May 9, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> So is this hiatus supposed to last 10 weeks?



Lets hope so ....

I have faith in Togashi


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 9, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Thats because Silva is smart, he knew that if he stopped Killua then Killua would despise him forever. So he let Killua leave, knowing that he'll eventually return and then he won't have any objections to becoming an assasin.



I see. So both him and his mother and brothers are bastards then 

Except for his grandpa which is laidback and cool?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 9, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Lets hope so ....
> 
> I have faith in Togashi



Yes lets hope so my darling Robin-chwan


----------



## Gary (May 9, 2008)

wait so sanji isn't even a the gi arc !!!!!!!??


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 9, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> wait so sanji isn't even a the gi arc !!!!!!!??



Nope. Still that Kalluto was a dude... sheesh


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 9, 2008)

man the people are pretty harsh on togashi, you know your gonna wait till the hiatus is over, but i will say that i am kinda disappointed that we did not get to see gon again 
-oh well at least this hiatus seems to be more controlled, the year long hiatus was random, but here we have word at least from togashi he will try his best, i guess thats good


----------



## Fran (May 9, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> FFS Kalluto was also a dude
> 
> Stop with the mangirls already Togashi, its fucking disturbing



There there 


Let me borrow someone's shoulder. The Hiatus has finally hit home. I want something to cry on.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 9, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> There there
> 
> 
> Let me borrow someone's shoulder. The Hiatus has finally hit home. I want something to cry on.



DUDE you still need to tell about Leorio dieing or not!


----------



## Gary (May 9, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Nope. Still that Kalluto was a dude... sheesh



lol        .


----------



## Fran (May 9, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> DUDE you still need to tell about Leorio dieing or not!



He dies an epic, manly death 
If you thought Kamina's death was shocking, you're in for a treat 


*Spoiler*: __ 



In a sense, both him, Kurapika and all the other characters from the exam are dead.


----------



## Outlandish (May 9, 2008)

fak i only started this manga 3 weeks ago and it's already having a break


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 9, 2008)

Damn, HxH was finally getting to the closer and closer to the end of Yupi's, but hiatus. Damn, finish the damn fight first.


----------



## Batman (May 9, 2008)

Time for him to get a manga team?


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2008)

> fak i only started this manga 3 weeks ago and it's already having a break



You're lucky, some of us waited two years.



> Time for him to get a manga team?



I really don't understand why he works alone? Get your wife to draw the backgrounds if your that cheap


----------



## Batman (May 9, 2008)

Seriously then we'd get tuxedo mask poppin up instead of panda man,  would be good for lulz. 

If no team then he just needs to finish up and retire.


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2008)

> If no team then he just needs to finish up and retire.



He ain't retiring, I want an ending. Tho after HxH he shouldn't do another weekly manga, he ain't got the mojo for em.


----------



## Fran (May 9, 2008)

Indeed.  He should just finish off hunter x hunter already.

Okay-ish chapter. Like somoene mentioned before, one whole chapter, one punch 


~We're being played. By the way, Knuckle x Shoot = Yaoi


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2008)

> By the way, Knuckle x Shoot = Yaoi



I think you mean Yuri, since they're both such cry baby pansies


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 9, 2008)

Knuckle is badass. =/


----------



## Amatsu (May 9, 2008)

well this sucks. I get done moving and HxH goes on hiatus again. Hopefully it'll be back soon.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 10, 2008)

Damn ..... the chapter was just painful to read  

first the hiatus and next, nothing ever happens ..... :S

Damn, I think I will probably kill Togashi if I run into him


----------



## Yoburi (May 10, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I really don't understand why he works alone? Get your wife to draw the backgrounds if your that cheap



Because you don't need anyone when you are a genius and HxH almost don't have backgrounds.


----------



## GaryDAI (May 10, 2008)

Togashi should tell the anime team to get back together.  He can sit on his couch and explain how each episode should go.  He just needs to draw a couple of pages as a reference point  

I'm sure they could stretch chapter 280 into an entire episode


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 10, 2008)

Yeah .. HxH should be picked up into an anime


----------



## Gutsu (May 10, 2008)

Or maybe move this series to Jump Square which is monthly, giving Togashi enough time to do a chapter.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 10, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Or maybe move this series to Jump Square which is monthly, giving Togashi enough time to do a chapter.



Once a lazy bastard .... always a lazy bastard    :S


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 10, 2008)

I think youre all going to agree when i say, the lazy bastard may take hiatuses, and we may get pissed off, but he HAS TO finish it. ANYTHING but discontinuing. i mean, ive already had to wait the 2 year gap


----------



## GaryDAI (May 10, 2008)

If it's a monthly manga, I bet he'll wait to the last second to scribble something together 

HxH may finish in 10 years..... maybe


----------



## Gary (May 10, 2008)

i think we need to kidnap him


----------



## NeBy (May 10, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> FFS Kalluto was also a dude
> 
> Stop with the mangirls already Togashi, its fucking disturbing



The worst (or best, depending on how you look at it) Bishou/Bishi has still to come.

But Kalluto was a freakin girl-lookalike, agreed. From her eyes to her clothing, it all screamed: girl!

It's quite disturbing if everytime one sees a hot chick Togashi turns them inton guys. It confuses the mind.


----------



## KLoWn (May 10, 2008)

Togashi likes chicks with dicks = 100% proven.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 10, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Yeah .. HxH should be picked up into an anime



Well depending on when Togashi stops being lazy i am sure that will happen.

Its because of the long breaks that they didnt make OVA4 yet, pretty sure there 

Btw do the anime cover York Shin arc and Greed Island Arc?

So i can start with the manga straight after where Chimera Ants arc starts?


----------



## Hisoka (May 10, 2008)

Yeah anime goes to the end of Greed Island Arc, you can start reading from chapter 185 of manga!


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 10, 2008)

gah hisoka, how long have you have first post for? i only found out yeserday X3
lucky thing 

 also yes anime goes all the way upto chapter 185 like robin says, including yorkshin and greed island (though the episodes go upto 62, the rest are OVA's)


----------



## Hisoka (May 10, 2008)

Hey Uchiha 

I have had it for a week I think, Slips PMed me saying he isnt going to be active so its no point him having the first post & that he wants to pass it on to me, and here I am 

I have the first post, better than any other post 

And The spoilers are in the first post as well!


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 10, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Yeah anime goes to the end of Greed Island Arc, you can start reading from chapter 185 of manga!





Morning bye the way


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 10, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Well depending on when Togashi stops being lazy i am sure that will happen.
> 
> Its because of the long breaks that they didnt make OVA4 yet, pretty sure there
> 
> ...



No I meant that an anime studio should hire the bastard ... he will tell the story and n00bs will animate it for him. 

That way, he doesn't have to get off his ass and we get more of HxH ...... it is a win-win situation 

Why can't these Japanese figure something like this out


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 10, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> No I meant that an anime studio should hire the bastard ... he will tell the story and n00bs will animate it for him.
> 
> That way, he doesn't have to get off his ass and we get more of HxH ...... it is a win-win situation
> 
> Why can't these Japanese figure something like this out



Ah ye true. Though i hope whenever Chimera Ants arc is over they start making that into OVA4 

Can anyone find a list over the hiatuses? I want to see how the pattern is so maybe i can have a hope for when the current one ends :/


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 10, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Ah ye true. Though i hope whenever Chimera Ants arc is over they start making that into OVA4
> 
> Can anyone find a list over the hiatuses? I want to see how the pattern is so maybe i can have a hope for when the current one ends :/



Lol ... the first hiatus was about a year and a half ... then he came back, did 10 chapters, took another break for 10 weeks and then released this set of chapters. 

10 weeks is probably the estimate ...


----------



## Yoburi (May 10, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> No I meant that an anime studio should hire the bastard ... he will tell the story and n00bs will animate it for him.
> 
> That way, he doesn't have to get off his ass and we get more of HxH ...... it is a win-win situation
> 
> Why can't these Japanese figure something like this out



Because he is a mangaka not a writer or a director.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 10, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> Because he is a *lazy* mangaka not a writer or a director.



Like I'd have said about this if he did his job on time


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2008)

10 weeks seems like the norm these days, tho for the first time it looks like Togashi is really trying hard. In my opinion I think the most we'll have to wait is 10 weeks, I wouldn't be surprised if the manga continued before that tho.


----------



## Hisoka (May 10, 2008)

Thanks CrimeMasterGoGo 

Added to the first post and my siggi =D


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 10, 2008)

What about the party people ? 

Why is the thread sooooo quiet ?


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2008)

Did someone say PARTAYYYY!!!!!!!:WOW

I forgot what are we celebrating Shanks?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 10, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Did someone say PARTAYYYY!!!!!!!:WOW
> 
> I forgot what are we celebrating Shanks?



We are celebrating friendship ...   

that is worth having a party anytime :WOW   

Where is Hisokaaaaaa


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2008)

Everyones been missing for the last few days, I guess they've all got lives now


----------



## Hisoka (May 10, 2008)

Party it is


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2008)

Hisoka's here aswell, ah its like the old times nowXD


----------



## Hisoka (May 10, 2008)

Goood Old Times XD



We lack  and master baitor


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 10, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Party it is



This is where you've been ......  

I bring


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2008)

MasterBait's been missing for far too long

Lets have some intelligent discussion about the chances of Knuckle beating Yuppi now


----------



## Hisoka (May 10, 2008)

I love your sig CMGoGo s 


 :WOW:WOW:WOW

@ Knuckle vs Yupi - I think Killua is gonna save the day

and make Knuckle, Shoot & Yupi *WALK THE PLANK*


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2008)

Im glad you like it, all I hear is that its coloring is terrible

Its Van from Escaflowne, probably one of my most loved anime series


----------



## Gary (May 10, 2008)

any one miss me ?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 10, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Im glad you like it, all I hear is that its coloring is terrible
> 
> Its Van from Escaflowne, probably one of my most loved anime series



The sig looks good .... never read the anime unfortunately 

Btw, did you guys read Ai-Ren ?? 

I'd made a thread about it a few months back  .... no one has posted in it


----------



## Gary (May 10, 2008)

ai -ren what is it abgout ? shanks


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 10, 2008)

this should give you the info ... 

I made a thread about it sometime back

Kaguya Kimimaro

here you go ....


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2008)

> Knuckle vs Yupi - I think Killua is gonna save the day



Killua can do some damage from far like Shoot especially with Meleron hiding him but I honestly just cant see Yuppi losing. Shoot's out, Knuckle isn't strong enough to do actual damage and one hit by Yuppi and he's screwed. Who knows maybe Silva will come to Killua's rescue.

@Shanks: Thats two naked people there, is it an ero manga?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 10, 2008)

Nope ..... it is not an ero manga .. but it will have lots of some fanservice 

It has a similar theme to the movie AI, 

I said similar ... not the same. It is only 5 volumes .... so it can be read in a couple of hours.


----------



## Hisoka (May 10, 2008)

Yeah Silva probably is only there to save Killua anyways, they might kidnap him as well


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 10, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Yeah Silva probably is only there to save Killua anyways, they might kidnap him as well



I am finaly gonna start on the York Shin City Arc 

I hope it be good Hisoka-chan


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 10, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Yeah Silva probably is only there to save Killua anyways, they might kidnap him as well



Yeah .... but can Silva take Killua without injuring him ?? 

and is gon on a date with pitou all this time ?? 



Black Leg Sanji said:


> I am finaly gonna start on the York Shin City Arc :thumb
> 
> I hope it be good Hisoka-chan



prepare to get your mind blown into bits


----------



## Hisoka (May 10, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> I am finaly gonna start on the York Shin City Arc :thumb
> 
> I hope it be good Hisoka-chan



You will love it trust me XD

Its the best arc!


----------



## Gary (May 10, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Yeah Silva probably is only there to save Killua anyways, they might kidnap him as well



no they can't kidnap him =[


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 10, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> I am finaly gonna start on the York Shin City Arc :thumb



 youre in for a pleasant surprise coz its AWESOME!!!


Also- Robin, Silva only came () so he could pwn ants take zeno back home right?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 10, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> You will love it trust me XD
> 
> Its the best arc!



Watched the first ep now and one funny thing i noticed in the subbing:

At the end of one of Killuas sentences they used your smiley ROFL.

I am refering to this one:" =) "

Was close to rofling when i noticed it as i have never seen a smiley used in a sub before


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 10, 2008)

Sigh, another Hiatus. 

Besdie that, honestly Killua's lighting attack shouldn't have effected Yupi's focus even if it hurt him. Yupi was specifically stated to be like Gon in terms of focus. I like Knuckle, he's developing more every chapter, but he should have suffered fatal if not death this week. :amazed


----------



## Nakor (May 10, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> Sigh, another Hiatus.
> 
> Besdie that, honestly Killua's lighting attack shouldn't have effected Yupi's focus even if it hurt him. Yupi was specifically stated to be like Gon in terms of focus. I like Knuckle, he's developing more every chapter, but he should have suffered fatal if not death this week. :amazed



We dont' even know how strong his lightning attack has gotten. It's likely that it may not have damaged yupi much, but it could easily be strong enough to distract him. It's freaking electricity.


----------



## DocTerror (May 10, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> Sigh, another Hiatus.
> 
> Besdie that, honestly Killua's lighting attack shouldn't have effected Yupi's focus even if it hurt him. Yupi was specifically stated to be like Gon in terms of focus. I like Knuckle, he's developing more every chapter, but he should have suffered fatal if not death this week. :amazed



If your body gets hit with an electric charge all of your muscles immedialtly tense up and you cant move very much. I've seen guys freeze mid swing after being hit with a stun gun. Its not so much the pain (which it does hurt trust me) that stops you as you have no control over your muscles anymore.


----------



## fxu (May 10, 2008)

*Hunter x Hunter 280 by Binktopia*


----------



## Fran (May 11, 2008)

Late fxu! 

~ I have no life by the way CMgogo. I just picked up a new MMORPG called Secrets of Solstice.

I will pay you all to start this game with me T_T I HAVE NO FRIENDS 

On topic: hiatus


----------



## Emperor Time (May 11, 2008)

Yeah the chapter is finally here.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 11, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Late fxu!
> 
> ~ I have no life by the way CMgogo. I just picked up a new MMORPG called Secrets of Solstice.
> 
> ...



Hey people I am back  

that was the suckiest party thrown in the history of this thread  ..... well, I guess we just have to save our best for when the manga resumes 

I would have loved to play this game with you but i jack in through Linux  

Where the hell do you jack in from btw .... your times don't match with where I think you are from


----------



## Emperor Time (May 11, 2008)

How come the mods put my sig in a spoiler tag?


----------



## KLoWn (May 11, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> How come the mods put my sig in a spoiler tag?


Cuz it excedes the allowed limits, like i've already told you.


----------



## Agua (May 11, 2008)

after just catching up this manga goes right back on hiatus....again....trully disappointing. I was expecting some more knuckle pwnage. *sigh*


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 11, 2008)

Agua said:


> after just catching up this manga goes right back on hiatus....again....trully disappointing. I was expecting some more knuckle pwnage. *sigh*



Yeah .... we all were expecting more from Togashi *sigh*


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 11, 2008)

well we HAVE come to expect this, and we grew somewhat accustomed to togashis laziness and inability to get off his ass yet he still manages to go to all new lengths of laziness and retardation.

 togashi, you may be a genius, but...

 togashi


----------



## Kiyoshi (May 11, 2008)

DocTerror said:


> If your body gets hit with an electric charge all of your muscles immedialtly tense up and you cant move very much. I've seen guys freeze mid swing after being hit with a stun gun. Its not so much the pain (which it does hurt trust me) that stops you as you have no control over your muscles anymore.



Yeah, it takes a stupidly low in compared to what you would think "common sense" wise to lose control of your muscles from amperage.  Mythbusters had a good bit demonstrating this.  

So I was of this view as well, going back to the wheel chair guy.  Killua can produce enough amperage to halt motor control.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 11, 2008)

as long as HxH isnt canceled i am happy


----------



## Gary (May 11, 2008)

i hope his hiatus wouldn't last that long


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2008)

If you were aware of a stun gun then yes you probably would be able to just move your muscles but lets see the facts here:

-Yuppi has never been shocked by electricity before
-Killua using God's Accomplice is hidden so the shock came out of no where

So are you telling me that, if only from the surprise, that Yuppi wouldn't freeze just long enough for Knuckle to be able to get a hit on him? 



> after just catching up this manga goes right back on hiatus....again....trully disappointing. I was expecting some more knuckle pwnage. *sigh*



Wait for a year and a half then you'll know how we feel


----------



## Fran (May 11, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Yeah .... we all were expecting more from Togashi *sigh*



Yeah it's weird, it's meant to be England GMT time x.x

Nipaaaah~


----------



## Danchou (May 11, 2008)

I also don't hope and expect this hiatus to be very long. Though with Togashi's record..

Well see y'all next year.


----------



## Oni (May 11, 2008)

Gah! Hiatus! 

Nice plottwist and inhuman cliffhanger 

So how about we collectively crash some other manga topic while we wait?


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2008)

But Togashi said he'll work hard this time

See you when Im a grandad


----------



## Hisoka (May 11, 2008)

I am betting it will be back in 10 weeks


----------



## Kiyoshi (May 11, 2008)

So, any bets on how long it will take for Togashi to beat his imported copy of GTA?


----------



## Hisoka (May 11, 2008)

As I said before my bet is 10 week


----------



## Emperor Time (May 11, 2008)

10 weeks isn't that long of a wait when you think about it.


----------



## Gary (May 11, 2008)

yeah except i still think is going to be longer


----------



## mootz (May 11, 2008)

10 week haitus 

togashi is a poopy face


----------



## Emperor Time (May 11, 2008)

Why would it be longer than 10 weeks?


----------



## Gary (May 11, 2008)

how lazy he is .


----------



## Emperor Time (May 11, 2008)

Your right that he is that lazy, alot of the time I noticed.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 11, 2008)

Did you read my last post on page 611 Robin?


----------



## Hisoka (May 11, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Watched the first ep now and one funny thing i noticed in the subbing:
> 
> At the end of one of Killuas sentences they used your smiley ROFL.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah I didnt noticed

One of my smilies XD although its not created by me XD


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 11, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Oh yeah I didnt noticed
> 
> One of my smilies XD although its not created by me XD



Yes, it was hilarious 

Using a smiley in a subbed sentence


----------



## Agua (May 11, 2008)

I measure togashi's off time varied by how many times he's been wanting to make out with his wife and failed. lazy as he is though he *does* have a life unlike some authors


----------



## Emperor Time (May 11, 2008)

You mean some authors don't have a life outside of their work?


----------



## Agua (May 11, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> You mean some authors don't have a life outside of their work?



from time to time hoshino katsura (author of D.gray man) jokes about how most of her days outside of work are now spent wondering how her frightening editor managed to live a merry life yet hold enough freetime to torture her on a consistent basis.

but I suppose I'm stretching the joke out abit far....then again they wrote it.


----------



## Amatsu (May 11, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Everyones been missing for the last few days, I guess they've all got lives now



lol seems like I've been missing from this thread for weeks


----------



## Emperor Time (May 11, 2008)

Agua said:


> from time to time hoshino katsura (author of D.gray man) jokes about how most of her days outside of work are now spent wondering how her frightening editor managed to live a merry life yet hold enough freetime to torture her on a consistent basis.
> 
> but I suppose I'm stretching the joke out abit far....then again they wrote it.



I never knew that the author of D.gray man was female before. :amazed


----------



## KLoWn (May 11, 2008)

D.Gray Man's mangaka is a chick? You learn something new every day.


----------



## Gary (May 11, 2008)

^ is d gray man that good ?


----------



## KLoWn (May 11, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> ^ is d gray man that good ?


It starts out pretty slow imo, but it gets way better when you're past the "opening phase".
The latest arc was wicked as hell.


----------



## mootz (May 11, 2008)

well its settled i will give dgray man a second chance


----------



## Power16 (May 11, 2008)

Chick huh! Good to know.

I guess this place is going to get lively again. With my finals over with it's time i catch up on some other works i've begun preferably JJBA and SAO. I'll be starting with SAO especially with that sweet scene in kLoWn sig.


----------



## Agua (May 11, 2008)

mootz said:


> well its settled i will give dgray man a second chance


pick it up from the from after the suman dark fight. shit gets crazy from there on end.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 11, 2008)

Cross' abilities are top rate all the way.


----------



## mootz (May 11, 2008)

Agua said:


> pick it up from the from after the suman dark fight. shit gets crazy from there on end.



then i will not know the characters


----------



## Amatsu (May 11, 2008)

> D.Gray Man's mangaka is a chick? You learn something new every day.



Hey I just beat Metroid for NES and found out Samus is a chick WTF?!

:rofl 

Aw c'mon someone just had to do it.


----------



## mootz (May 11, 2008)

darth vader is lukes dad?!?


----------



## Fran (May 12, 2008)

D Gray Man isn't that good 
The last few arcs bored the pants off me  ~

But I'm repeating myself again.


Anyways, the hiatus party is going to start now.

I predict another 10,000 posts before Togashi returns.


----------



## mootz (May 12, 2008)

make it 20,000

i want more posts


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 12, 2008)

You bastards get off work/bed/ what ever that you do only when *I* go to bed 

I am into the sixth volume of Shin Angyo Onishi and I've to say .... the artwork still remains awesome. I liked how every story is picked up from Korean Folklore and fitted into this tale :3

Sando <3


----------



## mootz (May 12, 2008)

yet another series i have to look into at some point


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 12, 2008)

^I'd put it as 
"another series I have to look into at some point "


----------



## Gary (May 12, 2008)

i say we will have 5000 before he comes back which means 2000 more post from me XD


----------



## NeBy (May 12, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> You bastards get off work/bed/ what ever that you do only when *I* go to bed
> 
> I am into the sixth volume of Shin Angyo Onishi and I've to say .... the artwork still remains awesome. I liked how every story is picked up from Korean Folklore and fitted into this tale :3
> 
> Sando <3



I've finished the anime some people here hinted I should try out, 'Kinos journey' (including the movies). It's not shounen and thus not comparable to hxh or Naruto or such (as a genre, I mean), but it was quite enjoyable. A pity there isn't more of them. 

It was weird, but in a good way. I'm not sure what genre it should be placed in, though. If people want to try out something different, I could suggest this one too. Mind you, it will not be to everyone's taste...it has some philosophical/pondering/dream quality to it - which one might like or not. I don't think it's all that suited for kids or young teenagers (I think a lot of subtle puns and reasonings etc. will go lost on them), but I sure thought it was enjoyable (and I can't be the only one, since it was suggested to me in this forum).

From all the anime I've received suggestions and had a look, this one scores the highest as yet.

Of course, I'm always open for new suggestions.


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2008)

You guys should check out a manga called History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi. Its honestly the funniest manga I've read, its really good.

And wheres mah spoilers!!!!!


----------



## Agua (May 12, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> You guys should check out a manga called History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi. Its honestly the funniest manga I've read, its really good.
> 
> And wheres mah spoilers!!!!!




Killua's daddy is Sliva!

:amazed


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2008)

OMG I didn't know, don't tell me Zeno is his grandad?


----------



## Nuzzie (May 12, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> You guys should check out a manga called History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi. Its honestly the funniest manga I've read, its really good.
> 
> And wheres mah spoilers!!!!!



I agree about it being good, not the funniest, but still funny. It's your generic martial arts manga, but saying that is not giving it enough credit. It's almost as if it strives itself at being a generic manga, so much so that it perfects it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 12, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I've finished the anime some people here hinted I should try out, 'Kinos journey' (including the movies). It's not shounen and thus not comparable to hxh or Naruto or such (as a genre, I mean), but it was quite enjoyable. A pity there isn't more of them.
> 
> It was weird, but in a good way. I'm not sure what genre it should be placed in, though. If people want to try out something different, I could suggest this one too. Mind you, it will not be to everyone's taste...it has some philosophical/pondering/dream quality to it - which one might like or not. I don't think it's all that suited for kids or young teenagers (I think a lot of subtle puns and reasonings etc. will go lost on them), but I sure thought it was enjoyable (and I can't be the only one, since it was suggested to me in this forum).
> 
> ...



try anime slam dunk


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 12, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> You guys should check out a manga called History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi. Its honestly the funniest manga I've read, its really good.
> 
> And wheres mah spoilers!!!!!



I saw the anime. It had some good moments. I don't really know what happens after Odin is defeated by Kenichi. 

and for your spoiler fix:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Luffy is gonna get the One piece sometime in the distant future


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 12, 2008)

I warn you all, you better not mess with Killua


----------



## Agmaster (May 12, 2008)

Kenichi == genius mind you.  I know the series tries to dumb down his progress but really, he's beating seasoned peopel that have been training most of their life and currently he's on his first summer 'break' from training.  By break I mean tournament, hte point being he has been training less than a year.  Probably 9ish months tops.  

The series tries to be all like 'hard work wins!'  But no, it really doesn't.  Kenichi winning pretty much kicks that theory in the chest.

tldr?  Kenichi is a genius.  Period.


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 12, 2008)

hey people X3
Ive just got off the phone with togashi, Ive agreed that i wont kill him if he plans to complete the series  Mind you, he wasnt happy when Robin (hisoka) went to him with the gun, but then again, he was too lazy to tell me that.

 3751 posts until HXH is back running  (lol if i get this right on)


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2008)

so I read the newest chapter, great shit but now we are on hiatus...Any word on when it comes back?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 12, 2008)

Nothing was mentioned in the last chapter 

The hopefuls estimate the hiatus to be another 10 weeks while the skeptics are already making plans to get rich by betting on them getting grandkids by then.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 12, 2008)

I sure hope it only ten more weeks.


----------



## KLoWn (May 12, 2008)

It's never comming back, Togashi is probably gonna sit around and play GTA4 multiplayer all day for the rest of the year nao.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 12, 2008)

It there anyway to shrink my sig so I won't need the spoiler tags anymore?


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2008)

Its coming back, Togashi promised us!!!

It'll return and when it does you non-believers will be punished for doubting Togashi-sama, prepare to be punished


----------



## Emperor Time (May 12, 2008)

I agree with CrimemasterGogo.


----------



## Felix (May 12, 2008)

Seriously
I can't cope with it.
I'll probably stop reading it altogether and wait for the Arc to finish when Togashi decides to pull it together.

He should get a team like it was mentioned before. He is a marvelous story writer, but he fails a bit on the Mangaka part. It's like he doesn't give it enough attention
My love for HxH stops me from coping with this, then again, Togashi could care less, since I'm not giving money to him directly


----------



## Emperor Time (May 12, 2008)

Well I got One Piece still at least.


----------



## Felix (May 12, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Well I got One Piece still at least.



Which won't return till 2 weeks


----------



## Emperor Time (May 12, 2008)

I know but I am so happy that CrimemasterGogo fixed my sig though.


----------



## KLoWn (May 12, 2008)

ET just get Photoshop and you can do whatever you want with your pics.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 12, 2008)

How much does Photoshop cost?


----------



## KLoWn (May 12, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> How much does Photoshop cost?


Who knows, download it.


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 12, 2008)

Like I said, togashi better keep his end of the bargain


----------



## Felix (May 12, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Who knows, download it.



That's not something that should be said lightly


----------



## Emperor Time (May 12, 2008)

Is it a legal download?


----------



## KLoWn (May 12, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Is it a legal download?


No, i lied, go buy it before i get banned.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 12, 2008)

Ok, so where is the cheapest place to buy it at?


----------



## Agmaster (May 12, 2008)

Go buy access to the website and you can download it.


----------



## KLoWn (May 12, 2008)

Google ftw.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 12, 2008)

Ok I will do that and thanks for all the help as well.


----------



## KLoWn (May 12, 2008)

Listen to this *epic* fuckin Nintendo tune
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEPkDEFexWw[/YOUTUBE]
I had almost forgot it existed.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 12, 2008)

I loved Nintendo alot as well since I have it, but not sony or microsoft.


----------



## Oni (May 12, 2008)

I still own everything from NES to GC, but I quit games after that. Guess I got myself a life, gheheh. 

I've always been a nintendo fundamentalist, sony, sega and microsoft are all so very soulless.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 12, 2008)

@Klown 

Shin Angyo Onishi is teh shit X3 X3 X3 

I am beginning to really dig into it .. are the releases monthly or fortnightly ?


----------



## KLoWn (May 12, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @Klown
> 
> Shin Angyo Onishi is teh shit X3 X3 X3
> 
> I am beginning to really dig into it .. are the releases monthly or fortnightly ?


I honestly have no fuckin clue lol, have to ask that in the SAO thread.
and yeah, it's teh shit


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 12, 2008)

Man, today is a sad day for me 

Grandpa died a few hours ago 

So that made me kinda put off continuing with HxH..


----------



## Gary (May 12, 2008)

yeah just talkabout your grandpa


----------



## Amuro (May 12, 2008)

So how many times has HxH been on Hiatus now?

Really need to catch up but i guess there no rush.


----------



## Agua (May 12, 2008)

Hagi said:


> So how many times has HxH been on Hiatus now?
> 
> Really need to catch up but i guess there no rush.



I lost count after two but these Hiatus's are getting ridiculous.


----------



## mootz (May 12, 2008)

togashi is a lazy bum, cant stand him ruining a manga that could easily have beaten rated one of the best of all time but pissing on the fans dedication


----------



## Gary (May 12, 2008)

toshis is way to lazy


----------



## Gillette_Series (May 12, 2008)

Hey ya'all. First time posting in this thread.

Anyways, love HxH, and can't wait till this arc ends; then we'll finally get another ova after what, 4 years?!?!


----------



## Emperor Time (May 12, 2008)

But sadly the ova will be edited though.


----------



## Gillette_Series (May 12, 2008)

huh? has hxh been edited before? if so, that sucks


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 12, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Man, today is a sad day for me
> 
> Grandpa died a few hours ago
> 
> So that made me kinda put off continuing with HxH..



my heart goes to you and your family
your grandpa is in a better place right now


----------



## Gary (May 12, 2008)

yeah your grandpa is in a better place .


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 12, 2008)

My deepest condolences Sanji. 

R.I.P to him.


----------



## Batman (May 12, 2008)

What illness does Togashi have?


----------



## Gary (May 12, 2008)

none he is just being lazy >_>


----------



## Agua (May 12, 2008)

Batman said:


> What illness does Togashi have?



the fucker joked about have a vision problem once.


----------



## Gary (May 12, 2008)

lazier then i fucking thought


----------



## Fran (May 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss Sanji, my condolences


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 13, 2008)

sorry to hear about your loss sanji, may he rest in peace


----------



## fxu (May 13, 2008)

I consider cleaning HxH a burden :x

I don't read it unless I'm typesetting it...... in fact, I read every bubble/line over 3 times as I'm typesetting.

Glad this thing went on hiatus ..... (I am now gonna get massively neg'd)


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 13, 2008)

fxu said:


> I consider cleaning HxH a burden :x
> 
> I don't read it unless I'm typesetting it...... in fact, I read every bubble/line over 3 times as I'm typesetting.
> 
> Glad this thing went on hiatus ..... (I am now gonna get massively neg'd)



Why would you be negged lol ... Togashi sometimes does really unconventional panels . It can be really painful to you guys to clean such chapters 

We really appreciate what you are doing to provide us with quality scans. But saying that you are glad is a bit harsh  

*stops self from negging fxu*


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 13, 2008)

fxu said:


> I consider cleaning HxH a burden :x
> 
> I don't read it unless I'm typesetting it...... in fact, I read every bubble/line over 3 times as I'm typesetting.
> 
> Glad this thing went on hiatus ..... (I am now gonna get massively neg'd)



cleaning might be a burden but reading it is a Bliss
what is cleaning?

also i just read Shin Angyo Onshi v01 awesome first chapter was a WTF
but does it have a big one story line or just a group of short stories


----------



## Felix (May 13, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> *Why would you be negged lol ...* Togashi sometimes does really unconventional panels . It can be really painful to you guys to clean such chapters
> 
> We really appreciate what you are doing to provide us with quality scans. But saying that you are glad is a bit harsh
> 
> *stops self from negging fxu*



Because certain people in this thread can't take a single drop of criticism towards Togashi attitude with his Manga
And with this I'm certainly getting negged.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> cleaning might be a burden but reading it is a Bliss
> what is cleaning?
> 
> also i just read Shin Angyo Onshi v01 awesome first chapter was a WTF
> but does it have a big one story line or just a group of short stories



Huge epic storyline


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 13, 2008)

It was a joke dude ... 

About SAO, It is a continuous story line but a lot of Korean folklore features into each of the arcs. 

The artwork is certainly one of the best I've seen so far.


----------



## Felix (May 13, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> It was a joke dude ...
> 
> About SAO, It is a continuous story line but a lot of Korean folklore features into each of the arcs.
> 
> The artwork is certainly one of the best I've seen so far.



I wasn't talking about you 
They know who they are


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2008)

Why would we neg you Fxu? You provide us with scans, now if someone came here to flame then that'd be a different story

@BLS: Sorry about your grandad



> Because certain people in this thread can't take a single drop of criticism towards Togashi attitude with his Manga



What you be saying about Togashi?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 13, 2008)

Thnx all 

Just now i inherited his watch


----------



## KLoWn (May 13, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> *@ET*: Sorry about your grandad


Wrong name?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 13, 2008)

On Hiatus again why Togashi just why


----------



## Gary (May 13, 2008)

we should all neg togashi


----------



## NeBy (May 13, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> No, i lied, go buy it before i get banned.


LOL.

Well, he could always download GIMP.



i hate sasuke said:


> yeah your grandpa is in a better place .



WTF?

That sounded so...lame.

When somebody dies, he's gone. The better you know the person, the more it leaves a hole in your life. The only thing that remains are the memories - and   hopefully, one can cherish all of them.

The 'better place' crap is just that; crap. If people who say that really believe it, why don't they kill themselves to go to that better place? Or since everyone wants a brighter future for their kids, why not support infanticide?

Meh. The only place is this place, and we all know it - or at least, in practice we act that way. If one wants to go to a better place, start making this one better, I say.


----------



## NeBy (May 13, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> ^  -
> 
> please delete that ... that was not what i hate sasuke intended.



What exactly do you think was 'shit'? I think what I said made more sense than what he said, frankly.

I think giving condolences can be done in a more serene way than just saying "oh, well, you know; he's in a better place".



CrimemasterGogo said:


> Well saying your granddpa's become worm food is alittle insensitive don't you think?



You don't have to go from one extreme to the other.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 13, 2008)

NeBy said:


> LOL.
> 
> Well, he could always download GIMP.
> 
> ...



And how do you know that there isnt a better place? Its because you dont.

Noone will know for sure until the day they are gone.

And lol aswell at saying i hate sasukes comment was lame, it was a normal comment if you ask me.

Also saying all that without knowing what situasion my grandfather was in is completely ignorant.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 13, 2008)

please ... get off this topic 

talking about things like this without knowing anything about Sanji or his gradnpa is reaaally very rude ...

rude is actually a very mild word for it. 

no more moral discussions pleaase ....


----------



## Gary (May 13, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> please ... get off this topic
> 
> talking about things like this without knowing anything about Sanji or his gradnpa is reaaally very rude ...
> 
> ...


QFT                  .


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 13, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> please ... get off this topic
> 
> talking about things like this without knowing anything about Sanji or his gradnpa is reaaally very rude ...
> 
> ...



I agree to that if Neby concede to me and i hate sasuke..

I felt offended quite frankly


----------



## Fran (May 13, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> please ... get off this topic
> 
> talking about things like this without knowing anything about Sanji or his gradnpa is reaaally very rude ...
> 
> ...



Agreed.  Taking a shot at someone elses offer of goodwill even if it is a cliché is really,_ really _low.

This hiatus party didn't turn out the way I wanted it to  




@Felix: Togashi's attitude towards this manga blows, FACT. He's lazy and full of excuses, but his epic manga makes up for his personality deficiencies.~




Edit: Melancholic . I can't restore Mattaru on Final Fantasy 11 since I cancelled him for over 2 years. I want to cry.


----------



## Gary (May 13, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> I agree to that if Neby concede to me and i hate sasuke..
> 
> I felt offended quite frankly



i will agree to it .


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 13, 2008)

me leaving for the night people ... 

I will check back later and delete all my posts in this page. 

others, please do the same

Please just lets not talk about it.


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 13, 2008)

NeBy, I understand what you mean, but you have to take BLS's feelings into account. You can think what you want but lol why start an argument, or at least reply to someone about this topic? all we can do is try to make BLS feel better.

 And as shanks says, lets change the subject to something else...

like my assassination attempts on togashi


----------



## Gary (May 13, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> NeBy, I understand what you mean, but you have to take BLS's feelings into account. You can think what you want but lol why start an argument, or at least reply to someone about this topic? all we can do is try to make BLS feel better.
> 
> And as shanks says, lets change the subject to something else...
> 
> like my assassination attempts on togashi


the lazy bastard togashi can surivie assassination s


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 13, 2008)

Back to HxH! I think Killua has the hots for Mito-san 

Was kinda cute seeing his reaction when she huged him


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 13, 2008)

lawls gon wont be happy with killua...

also, regarding my assassination attempts, since i couldnt afford the best assassins (zaoldyeck are quite expensive), i had to go myself... Well when i went, true to her word, I found Robin (hisoka) waiting outside the door, with a gun. she had been standing there for days, waiting for togashi to come out, but then again, him being togashi being as lazy as he is was asleep the whole time. So I entered with her and found him asleep (lol lazy bastard), we woke him up with hisokas gun to his head, and he promised never to discontinue the manga, we pressured him and as a result:

he made this page for us 

lol robin sry for including you without permission


----------



## Gary (May 13, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> lawls gon wont be happy with killua...
> 
> also, regarding my assassination attempts, since i couldnt afford the best assassins (zaoldyeck are quite expensive), i had to go myself... Well when i went, true to her word, I found Robin (hisoka) waiting outside the door, with a gun. she had been standing there for days, waiting for togashi to come out, but then again, him being togashi being as lazy as he is was asleep the whole time. So I entered with her and found him asleep (lol lazy bastard), we woke him up with hisokas gun to his head, and he promised never to discontinue the manga, we pressured him and as a result:
> 
> ...



togaish


----------



## KLoWn (May 13, 2008)

Zomg! Drama in my HxH thread? 



Mattaru said:


> Edit: Melancholic . I can't restore Mattaru on Final Fantasy 11 since I cancelled him for over 2 years. I want to cry.


WoW > FF11


----------



## Fran (May 13, 2008)

Haha, definitely in terms of player population Klown XD
Did you ever play FF11? ~ If you did, char/server?
I can't reactivate Mattaru. I want to cry T_T


@uchiha alia: Your signature needs updating. HxH is now gone


----------



## Gary (May 13, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Haha, definitely in terms of player population Klown XD
> Did you ever play FF11? ~ If you did, char/server?
> I can't reactivate Mattaru. I want to cry T_T
> 
> ...



i have only played 1 ff lol but WoW is weird


----------



## KLoWn (May 13, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Haha, definitely in terms of player population Klown XD
> Did you ever play FF11? ~ If you did, char/server?
> I can't reactivate Mattaru. I want to cry T_T


I've only tried it out at a friends place, but i've seen him play alot, and based on that i stand by my WoW > FF11 statement 

The funny thing is that the most usual complaint WoW get is that it's too addicting, like that's something to be comlaining about lol.
If some idiots doesn't know when to stop playing then blame the player ffs 
The fact that some can't stop playing only shows how good the game is~


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 13, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I've only tried it out at a friends place, but i've seen him play alot, and based on that i stand by my WoW > FF11 statement
> 
> The funny thing is that the most usual complaint WoW get is that it's too addicting, like that's something to be comlaining about lol.
> If some idiots doesn't know when to stop playing then blame the player ffs
> The fact that some can't stop playing only shows how good the game is~



True. Has to be said though that TBC made it easier for many people to quit/trap down incl me and probably you


----------



## Gary (May 13, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> True. Has to be said though that TBC made it easier for many people to quit/trap down incl me and probably you



are we talking about ffx or wow


----------



## Crowe (May 13, 2008)

Discuss HxH here. Do *not *spam / have convo's.

For conversations, please use the : Library 2 Convo thread. CHAPTER 1: ...and so it begins.


----------



## Crowe (May 13, 2008)

Too much offtopic / spam / conversation in this thread. I'm closing it for now. PLEASE WE HAVE A DEAD CONVERSATION THREAD; USE IT INSTEAD. Don't want to ruin the fun but yeah, please? 


Copied this thread so post here: : Library 2 Convo thread. CHAPTER 1: ...and so it begins


----------



## NeBy (May 13, 2008)

I guess we went off-topic a bit too much.

Let's all agree to stick to hxh (more or less  ). As suspected, I got a bit of neg rep due to my remarks, but I must say I said them because I truly believe them. It was certainly not to show disrespect, just the opposite, in fact. I've lost my grandfather and grandmother on my mothers' side, my grandfather and grandmother to my father's side, and my own father (when I was 18). I always felt the "he's in a better place"-cliché was what was cheap and disrespectful.

But of course, if people believe in that, and feel comforted by it, than... well, it's all subjective, and it's how you feel about it that counts, in the end.

Anyway, before we deviate too much again, I propose another hxh battledome:
Mereum versus his three royal guards (together). Who you think would win?


----------



## KLoWn (May 13, 2008)

Why start a new thread instead of just telling us to get on-topic in the old one?


----------



## Felix (May 13, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Why start a new thread instead of just telling us to get on-topic in the old one?



I prefer a fresh start to be honest. The previous thread was way to convulsed


----------



## Crowe (May 13, 2008)

I personally think a new start is better to have since it's easier to go back in threads and find things/topics you were discussing but yeah; I made a poll to keep it fair.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 13, 2008)

I miss the old one


----------



## KLoWn (May 13, 2008)

I Я peK said:


> I personally think a new start is better to have since it's easier to go back in threads and find things/topics you were discussing but yeah; I made a poll to keep it fair.


I can't really say i care if  we start over in this one or re-open the old one, i was just curious.
I'll let the other thread-vets decide what should be done.


----------



## Doom85 (May 13, 2008)

Okay, I wanted to ask this before, but with the large size of the previous thread, I was worried my question might get overlooked.

I've wanted to read Hunter x Hunter, but wanted to start with the anime. However, a news announcement recently said Viz Media is about to release boxsets of the anime series, but apparently they haven't licensed the OVAs yet (hopefully they will soon). So, I have two questions:

1. If Viz doesn't get the OVA rights, then what manga volume do I need to start with once the anime series (not counting the OVAs) is finished?
2. If they do get the rights, then what manga volume do I start with once the OVAs are finished?

This is sorta both anime/manga related, but I figure it'd be okay.

Thanks!


----------



## Agmaster (May 13, 2008)

First page.  All I wanna do.  Holla.


----------



## Gary (May 13, 2008)

lol so is talk about hxh here ?


----------



## Fran (May 13, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> lol so is talk about hxh here ?



Yes, which is good. No more talk about REP, One Piece, and all our other collective interests 


Quite happy to have a fresh kick. Hopefully, it brings more attention and fans to HxH too.


Q2: Volume 19 I believe. Doom85


----------



## Arcanis (May 13, 2008)

Well the series _is_ currently on a hiatus so some off-topicness is inevitable to keep the thread and community alive. 

But I can say even if there was a little bit of spam in the old thread there was still interesting discussion constantly about many different topics of the series and it wasn't mindless crap.


----------



## Oni (May 13, 2008)

To be frank, FC's are meant to talk about all sorts of stuff (ergo to spam). Shouldn't we just take the club overthere?


----------



## Fran (May 13, 2008)

It's not the same.
Besides, the Hisoka Porn Fan Club is more active than the HxH Fan Club X3, we could move our discussion over there but it won't be the same. Ah well.


----------



## Oni (May 13, 2008)

Gaw, I've always sort of detested the way this threat was spammed (we even made it a sport, I mean, come on !!! )

Call me whatever you like, but I'm for order on a forum, as long as it doesn't limit your freedom of speech. (Ironically, this has happened before, especially with forums in the old days when they grew out of proportions.)

Let's just take it to the FC people, respect the rules!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 14, 2008)

I don't deny that there was too much off topic stuff going on in the thread but i hope it was fun to read and didn't hurt others.

We probably got away with it long enough. It wouldn't be the same, but I guess Hisoka porn FC would be a good place to take this discussion and make a new beginning


----------



## fxu (May 14, 2008)

First page.... posting in soon-to-be legendary thread.

To keep it HxH-related:

Hisoka is smexy


----------



## Gary (May 14, 2008)

^ are you a boy are a girl ?


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 14, 2008)

lol pek was there really much need

nah i knew we were spamming, however, even when we spammed, shanks, mattaru, myself, hisoka... one of us always steered the topic back to HXH and we never went 2 pages without an actual HXH discussion. We've had a battledome, disscused what we liked about HXH... I say we can cut down on the spam, and return to the thread.

also pek, why necrobump a thread like this, i mean- it was started in 2004...


----------



## Hisoka (May 14, 2008)

Oh well I get to be on the first page still 

and Uchiha you forgot to say that we burnt all togashi's video games


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2008)

Our beloved thread?:S

Anyway what do you guys think the chances are that Meleron is Jairo?


----------



## Danchou (May 14, 2008)

This new thread fails. At this rate it's probably going to die a slow death, since there aren't any new chapters to discuss for the time being and there isn't enough foundation to keep this thread fresh and lively. Most of the issues have already been dealt with in the original thread which will just make this a rehash of hasbeens.
Also, in the old thread a lot of people lurked and read older posts too, so that kept it somewhat lively and full of people. Starting this thread from scratch when there are no new chapters to discuss or just tackling things that have already been discussed indepth in the other thread isn't going to be a succes.

Plus, I'd like to see the legacy of the HxH thread (which was KL2 most popular thread) upheld.

I much prefer to reopen the old thread and keep the offtopic chat to a minimum.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 14, 2008)

Unlock the old one if you ask me.

No point in letting a thread that has lived for so long getting replaced bye a new one which most ppl aint used to.

And we will try our best to keep the offtopic to the minimum of course.


----------



## HyugaRules (May 14, 2008)

i don't know what the other thread was.


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2008)

We never went that off topic as it was, it was only recently that our minds wondered. Please re-instate the old thread, we promise we'll be good.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 14, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> We never went that off topic as it was, it was only recently that our minds wondered. Please re-instate the old thread, we promise we'll be good.



Yes we will 

And i will keep the discussion over the mangirls in HxH going


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2008)

Thats a very long discussion, lets just decide they're all shemales.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 14, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Thats a very long discussion, lets just decide they're all shemales.



Okey 

Anyway in fear of shiting myself again on this topic, is the bluehaired "It" that sewed on Hisokas arm and visits him on his hotelroom a dude?


----------



## Power16 (May 14, 2008)

Meh, not feeling this at all! Even when we went off topic it would all usually lead back to HxH one ways or another.


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 14, 2008)

lol peopl, in light of the new hiatus, ive changed my sig.

previous: 
Hunter X Hunter is BAAAACK!!! (once again)
read it NOW, or else

current:
Hunter X Hunter is BAAAACK!!! ON GODDAMN HIATUS (once again)
togashi, start writing NOW, or else




 Also, regarding this thread, like I said, all our discussions spam would eventually be brought back to Hunter X Hunter, i dont think we ever continuously spammed for over 1-2 pages... I really dont see the point of this thread, i mean, pek, if you had a problem with our spamming (for some reason ), you should just tell us to stop it. 

And once again, why did you necro-bump this thread? i mean, it was created back in '04


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 14, 2008)

Well, the point is that the thread might have become like a place where people don't want to drop in ...

Like, if someone comes in to read whats going on and sees two pages of stuff completely unrelated to HxH, he/she might start wondering why the thread is so called in the first place 

All those regulars who post here probably don't have a problem with the posts but the mods have to look at the other side of the coin too 

This thread doesn't have the same feel  .... 

We shall keep a rule that we clearly have to have something about HxH in our posts ... heck, we can spoiler tag spam ...

We can take that extra bit of effort .... no problem


----------



## Yoburi (May 14, 2008)

Unlock the old one why doing this anyway? I don't like this new tread at all.


----------



## Agmaster (May 14, 2008)

Truth be told, I think both threads should be locked.  After all, what ON topic thing has not been done to death by the forum?  What is left to ask?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 14, 2008)

Lock both threads  ..... I hope you are kidding 

But he has a valid question. 

Waits for a mod to answer


----------



## mootz (May 14, 2008)

i am here to post support of old thread


----------



## MIHAWK. (May 14, 2008)

the HxH thread should be unlocked,i think the on topic thing is kinda ridiculous,since it is only one thread and there is no convo and there is no tension in there

theres no reason to be so strict,rules are there to make the discussion better,since ALL the people that are posting there are going off track then there is no reason to bring this matter up

its like the endless paper work that supposedly exists to make things better but it has the opposite effect

i vote for the thread to be unlocked,they go offtopic but bring it back to HxH


----------



## NeBy (May 14, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Truth be told, I think both threads should be locked.  After all, what ON topic thing has not been done to death by the forum?  What is left to ask?



There is always this left to ask: when is Togashi ending his hiatus?


----------



## Fran (May 14, 2008)

10 weeks time, apparantly ¬_¬


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 14, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> 10 weeks time, apparantly ¬_¬



Make that 10 years if Togashi find himself a new rpg 

Anyway i found out that the blue haired that sewed on Hisokas arm was a CHICK WOOT!

And it was machi whom i think someone here refered to as hot to which i say


----------



## Hisoka (May 14, 2008)

NeBy said:


> There is always this left to ask: when is Togashi ending his hiatus?



                                                           .


----------



## Fran (May 14, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Make that 10 years if Togashi find himself a new rpg
> 
> Anyway i found out that the blue haired that sewed on Hisokas arm was a CHICK WOOT!
> 
> And it was machi whom i think someone here refered to as hot to which i say



Zaru's signature. Wherever he is.
Indeed, Machi is made of win. ~ >> I'm sorry to say however, we see him naked later. He has a flat chest, and in japanese he refers to himself as bokku. He is also seen in the men's toilet with Nobunaga later. Damn crossdresser got to me 

Let it be known. There are no girls in Hunter x Hunter. Everyone reproduces asexually. Like the Chimera Ants


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 14, 2008)

Also Kurapica being a mangirl is 100 percent canon. He didnt want to make out with that hot hunter chick i mean cmon


----------



## Fran (May 14, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Also Kurapica being a mangirl is 100 percent canon. He didnt want to make out with that hot hunter chick i mean cmon



O.o

Are you talking about Senritsu?

edit: Ahh, Vaiz ^^
Deme-chan made out with her in Kurapika's steed.


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 14, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Zaru's signature. Wherever he is.
> Indeed, Machi is made of win. ~ >> I'm sorry to say however, we see him naked later. He has a flat chest, and in japanese he refers to himself as bokku. He is also seen in the men's toilet with Nobunaga later. Damn crossdresser got to me
> 
> Let it be known. There are no girls in Hunter x Hunter. Everyone reproduces asexually. Like the Chimera Ants



 NOOOO! 
ITS A LIE !!!


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 14, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> O.o
> 
> Are you talking about Senritsu?
> 
> ...



Yes. Kura is such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 

However if he were female he would be kinda attractive


----------



## Emperor Time (May 14, 2008)

So does anyone else think that Mereum twin might be just as strong as him?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 14, 2008)

which will be better
netero vs the king
or
hisoka vs kuroro


----------



## Emperor Time (May 14, 2008)

I want Netero and Hisoka Vs. The King and Kuroro.


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

^ dreams could some how come true


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

Well it might come true since all four are still alive.


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 15, 2008)

netero V meruem will be awesome but hisoka V kuroro will officially be the best fight ever.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 15, 2008)

Hisoka Vs Kuroro will be a tactical affair ... there will be too many feints and deceits that will have us drooling for more ... the winner will be one who can read further ahead ...
the deciding moment could be some mistake/error done which ends up as a disadvantage in the final attack  

Netero Vs Mereum will be like a clash of powerhouses .... Netero will still be the strongest person apart from Mereum, even though the gap between the two of them is great.
It is a fight between No. 1 Vs No. 2 of the power tier.


----------



## fxu (May 15, 2008)

I puked when I saw this image.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2008)

Why did you puke fxu, that pic is epic

And obviously Netero v Mereum will be the better fight, its about raw power and destruction, it will be a fight to death



> So does anyone else think that Mereum twin might be just as strong as him?



Meruem has a twin?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 15, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Why did you puke fxu, that pic is epic
> 
> And obviously Netero v Mereum will be the better fight, its about raw power and destruction, it will be a fight to death
> 
> ...



yes he has 
do you remember the small baby one of the ant took him i dont remeber his name


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2008)

I totally forgot, but I doubt he will be very important, Togahsi hasn't even shown him yet.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 15, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I totally forgot, but I doubt he will be very important, Togahsi hasn't even shown him yet.



if he isnt going to be important why will Togahsi creat him
he show him two times
first time he looked like incomplete fetus
second time he looked like a 1.5 or 2 years baby so he grow fast

first time i saw him i thought he might be the true king


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2008)

I think I need to go back and read this, I forgot


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 15, 2008)

togashi has introduced the second king as the one that shoulod have been and im sure that he will make an appearance later on in the series if not now. he SHOULD be at least as strong as meruem, despite having a human form. If he wasnt significant, why would togashi bother making him?

 As for the fights, i have a clear picture in my head of how i think hisoka v kuroro will be and i can tell you it will be epic to say the least. bungee gum, many abilities, a lightning quick pace, hand to hand combat, pure epicness. As for meruem V netero, I see how this will be almost as epic. First of all, it will mainly be the king straight up attacking netero but having to dodge shockwaves, then more abilities will be shown as the earth they are fighting on crumbles from the intensity of the fight. damn...


----------



## Crowe (May 15, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> This new thread fails. At this rate it's probably going to die a slow death, since there aren't any new chapters to discuss for the time being and there isn't enough foundation to keep this thread fresh and lively. Most of the issues have already been dealt with in the original thread which will just make this a rehash of hasbeens.
> Also, in the old thread a lot of people lurked and read older posts too, so that kept it somewhat lively and full of people. Starting this thread from scratch when there are no new chapters to discuss or just tackling things that have already been discussed indepth in the other thread isn't going to be a succes.
> 
> Plus, I'd like to see the legacy of the HxH thread (which was KL2 most popular thread) upheld.
> ...





Arcanis said:


> Well the series _is_ currently on a hiatus so some off-topicness is inevitable to keep the thread and community alive.
> 
> But I can say even if there was a little bit of spam in the old thread there was still interesting discussion constantly about many different topics of the series and it wasn't mindless crap.


I've been lurking the HxH thread for a very long time; I ignored the spam and conversation at times because while they were going on there was always a few discussing HxH but looking at it recently I've seen more and more drama and spam. Discussions like that is to be held in Fanclubs and conversation threads or you could at least try to keep on topic while discussing some offtopic. 

I created this new thread not just because of all the spam but because a new thread usually let's new people join in the conversation, yes some topic have already been discussed but it can always be discussed again with more input / info and just because a couple of you discussed a topic doesn't mean that the topic have been fully discussed.

I made a poll to see who was for and who wanted the old one re-opened. I'm going  by poll result although I personally feel that a fresh start is much better then the old thread. You could still uphold the threads legacy by having this thread active, little to no spamming plz.




uchiha-alia said:


> also pek, why necrobump a thread like this, i mean- it was started in 2004...


I didn't necrobump it, I copied Slips first post.

edit: Also; That hisoka fanart is my next avatar


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 15, 2008)

fxu said:


> I puked when I saw this image.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



You have just won this thread  
get prepared to be "reppreciated" for your efforts 

Edit: 

@Pek .... thanks a lot


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 15, 2008)

Okey guys embrace yourself because i have just started following the wankworthy  characters known as:


*Spoiler*: __ 



GENEI RYODAN X3


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2008)

But this thread just feels so different, its kind of uncomfortable at the moment. I personally hope the old thread is brought back but I guess we'll just have to learn to live with it.

Anyway went back to read the birth, can't believe I totally forgot about Meruems brother Tomthumb

Tho as of now I see no importance of him to this current arc, unless him and Koruto come to the aid of the Hunters.

@BLS:Get ready for some serious orgasms, I assume the Injyuu have come? Get ready for some serious Ubo stomping:WOW


----------



## KLoWn (May 15, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Anyway went back to read the birth, can't believe I totally forgot about Meruems brother *Tomthumb*


What kind of a fuckin name is that anyway


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 15, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> But this thread just feels so different, its kind of uncomfortable at the moment. I personally hope the old thread is brought back but I guess we'll just have to learn to live with it.
> 
> Anyway went back to read the birth, can't believe I totally forgot about Meruems brother Tomthumb
> 
> ...



Soon, very soon they will. Also i came hearing feitans voice X3

That little muppet is


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2008)

Look at the size of it:

_significantly weaker_

Calling him TomThumb is being generous there

Feitan gave me a big surprise, I though he was woman for ages, until he took his shirt off and no boobs


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

He grows pretty fast since he goes from this:


To this in mere days:


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 15, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Look at the size of it:
> 
> _significantly weaker_
> 
> ...



I see, however i noticed he wasnt when he was in a smoking.

I find the 2 other womanz kinda cute though.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2008)

I guess then the both of them could possibly come to Morau's aid? They did kind of bond



> I find the 2 other womanz kinda cute though.



Shikzuku is too dumb and Machi's too much of a ball breaker.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

I just realise from this and this picture that Bee-Horn, Raccoon commander, Squid commander and the Koala captain in Meleoron's division are allies to the Hunters too. :amazed


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2008)

But they're too puny to for the King to actually care, tho yes they are technically allies. Tho talking of allies I forgot what happented to Kaito's crew? That bunch of retards suddenly disappeared.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 15, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I guess then the both of them could possibly come to Morau's aid? They did kind of bond
> 
> 
> 
> Shikzuku is too dumb and Machi's too much of a ball breaker.



Didnt include machi, i meant the high blonde chick without a Bra.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2008)

You thought Pakunoda was hot? I guess theres a first for everything


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

So this means that there are five commanders and two captains and the little one that are the Chimera Ants that are on the good side now.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 15, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> You thought Pakunoda was hot? I guess theres a first for everything



Well at first glance at least 

Didnt say she was hot, just kinda cute.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

Well other than her nose Pakunoda is really hot.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2008)

> So this means that there are five commanders and two captains and the little one that are the Chimera Ants that are on the good side now.



Technically yeah but doesn't seem like they will be of much help, especially against the guards.



> Didnt say she was hot, just kinda cute.



Nah she's pretty cute, its just that nose, it seems like the thing has its own gravitational pull.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Technically yeah but doesn't seem like they will be of much help, especially against the guards.



I know but they need all the help they can get when you think about it.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2008)

I guess they could act as cover while Knuckle decides to spend another chapter on one punch


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

Well one of the commanders on the good side has the greatest raw physical strength among the chimera ants which must help a little at least.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2008)

I guess they could come to Ikarugo's aid, but against the guards I just don't think they'd last long. Meruems brother would probably be their best bet right now, who knows the guards might even obey him, he is technically a king (even though he looks more human than Ant).


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

Mereum twin brother looks entirely human for some reason?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 15, 2008)

@BLS - The genyei Ryodan will really give you some sleepless nights 
and I don't mean just the girls in there  

Genyei Ryodan is some badass shit  

@CMgogo - It is already 16th of May at my place so .... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wish you many happy returns of the day 





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

What number birthday is it and the only missing commanders are the praying mantis and alligator ones I think?


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Mereum twin brother looks entirely human for some reason?



a bad mix i gues


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

I suppose but he the only chimera ant that can passed as a human I think.


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

^ he might be good use for them


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

I agree since he might be as strong a the King since they were born at the same time from within the Queen.


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

^ true except could the queen give more power to the king than the other ant ?


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

But when the twin is fulled growned he might be just as strong as the King possibly.


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

^ very true and i hope that comes true that means gon and killua might have to train again


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

Well yeah but this twin will be fighting on Gon and Killua side thankfully.


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Well yeah but this twin will be fighting on Gon and Killua side thankfully.



except that still are going to try to be as strong as him if he is stronger


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

Which means that the can probably trained with him to become really strong.


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

^ yeah but i don't want a sudden powerup i want them to work for it .


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

Well the powerup will take at least a couple of months or maybe even years of training with the twin.


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

^ true or not it may come out like naruto ...


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

Which means that there will be a time skip after both Gon and Killua finish training with the twin and finally meet up with Kurapica and Leorio agin.


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

nah i don't think he will do time skips he is to lazy


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

But he can be really lazy by skipping a whole lot with a time skip though.


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

except he than has to find a way to make the characters to look older .


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

Well maybe he can be lazy and have them all look the same as before? Also is it possible that the King's twin will be the one to defeat the King?


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

^ nah i doubt it inless he is has powerful has him


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

Well it possible since they were born at the same time, right?


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

^             true but will he be as smart as him?


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

Well he might since they both ate the same foods while in the womb of the Queen.


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

^ true but does food make you smart ? and shanks and sanji i know your lurking


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

Well I guess so since they both ate alot of people.


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

^ yeah still.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

Well it because they get the intelligence of the ones that they eat.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2008)

The kid will probably be smart, not only that but he'll probably be much more stable, Meruem has so many confused feelings.

The strange thing is that the Queen gave birth to an actual child, Chimera Ants evolve with each cycle, so who knows maybe its part of that. Anyway if the brother came in to this arc then it will be much more interesting rather than leaving him for another arc.

And Thanks Shanks, Im surprised you know


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> The kid will probably be smart, not only that but he'll probably be much more stable, Meruem has so many confused feelings.
> 
> The strange thing is that the Queen gave birth to an actual child, Chimera Ants evolve with each cycle, so who knows maybe its part of that. Anyway if the brother came in to this arc then it will be much more interesting rather than leaving him for another arc.
> 
> And Thanks Shanks, Im surprised you know



meruem     ?


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2008)

The King, it was revealed his name was Mereum.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

Yep that his name but what is the name of the twin though?


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

^ very good question and hi uchiha alia


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 15, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> The kid will probably be smart, not only that but he'll probably be much more stable, Meruem has so many confused feelings.
> 
> The strange thing is that the Queen gave birth to an actual child, Chimera Ants evolve with each cycle, so who knows maybe its part of that. Anyway if the brother came in to this arc then it will be much more interesting rather than leaving him for another arc.
> 
> And Thanks Shanks, Im surprised you know



 True, it would be awesome if the kid was the one to save netero then talk to meruem about HIM being the real king before engaging him in an awesome fight. We know about his awesome growth rate so why not? Yes, I think the kid will basically be a human, just a very powerful one, he might not be as intelligent as meruem but he will be more stable.

It is interesting and the fact that togashi showed us his quick growth rate may just be him setting us up for this REAL king's enrance in the coming chapters.

 EDIT: hey there IHS


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

^ mayby he is the REAL king


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

That would be great if the REAL king is also the good king.


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

^ mayby but than no more ant arc =[


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

Well the FAKE King is still strong enough to fight Netero though.


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

means the real king has to be really strong


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

I agree that the Real King must be really strong like Ging strong.


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

yeah reminds me we haven't seen ging yet =[


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

Were bound to see Ging soon enough?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 15, 2008)

that was pretty sweet when killua showed up out of nowhere and zapped yupi with lightning bolt, right before he killed knuckle


----------



## Gary (May 16, 2008)

^          very true


----------



## fxu (May 16, 2008)

I have reached Luminary .... yay...

and to celebrate, you should all rep me XD

_DON'T! (actually do, but I'm saying DON'T so I don't look like a rep-whore [which I'm not])_


Anyways .... I'm dying to see the conclusion of a fight, but I won't get it for 2 months


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2008)

Nah I think the real King is still Mereum, his Brothers is probably the last bit of good that was in the Queen. 



> that was pretty sweet when killua showed up out of nowhere and zapped yupi with lightning bolt, right before he killed knuckle



Killua pretty much saved Knuckle there, and yes he did get Yuppi but I don't think it will work that well anymore. As someone stated before, if your aware that your about to get shocked then theres a chance you can still move your muscles, so doing the bolt again could possibly be dangerous.



> Anyways .... I'm dying to see the conclusion of a fight, but I won't get it for 2 months



If that, sucks for me, I probably won't even be here anymore in 2 months


----------



## KLoWn (May 16, 2008)

Wow, this thread was on the border of falling back to the second page.
Last time i saw the HxH thread on anything than the first page was like....never.


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 16, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Wow, this thread was on the border of falling back to the second page.
> Last time i saw the HxH thread on anything than the first page was like....never.



 i know  it pained me to see the original thread go onto the second page for the first time in months 

pek...


----------



## Danchou (May 16, 2008)

Last time I looked, the closed thread even had more lurkers than this one.

On another note, listening to the OSTs (especially the Single Collection) reminds me of how great the music in HxH is.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 16, 2008)

Looks like it be unlocked seeing the poll so far.

Man Kurapica has gotten seriously strong after learning nen.

Sucks though that its only against Ryodan he can perform so well


----------



## Gary (May 16, 2008)

any one have any links to some hxh openings ? or endings


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2008)

I've got all the OP/Ed's on my SS account, I'll go find the links.

And yes its been quite today, all the regs have disappeared:S


----------



## Gary (May 16, 2008)

cool and ty but regs ?


----------



## KLoWn (May 16, 2008)

Alright, im just gonna come right out and say what i think bout this shit.
In the beginning i didn't really care, but after a few days i realize how fuckin boring this thread is without a bit of off-topic talk on the side...
So goddamn.....we need spam!


----------



## Gary (May 16, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Alright, im just gonna come right out and say what i think bout this shit.
> In the beginning i didn't really care, but after a few days i realize how fuckin boring this thread is without a bit of off-topic talk on the side...
> So goddamn.....we need spam!



yeah BUT PEK WILL JUST FUCKING LOCK IT AGAIN AND I DON'T FEEL LIKE PISSING HIM OFF ANY MORE BUT IT IS BORING WITHOUT SPAM ==[


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2008)

^^ I know what you mean, this thread just feels uncomfortable now. I don't even want to talk off topic in case Pek comes.


----------



## halfcig (May 16, 2008)

please unlock the previous thread, i dont post much, but i do enjoy reading everything in the old thread, even if its not HxH related. That thread was on its way to become the most legendary thread in the forum.

anyways, im starting to feel that everything will fail, i dont think any of the royal guards will be beaten, its gotta be some other way to end this arc.


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 16, 2008)

i never regarded pufu as fail  besides, hes a royal guard, what do you expect?

also, 1st OP for greed island (as well as every single OP) is absolutely fucking win. (and thx for the links CMGOGO, id rep you but i must spread rep). FULL VERSION :WOW 

 also, since you guys seem to be scared of spamming right now (pek ) lets at least start discussion- youre favourite OP?


----------



## Gary (May 16, 2008)

i like the openings there good


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 16, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Alright, im just gonna come right out and say what i think bout this shit.
> In the beginning i didn't really care, but after a few days i realize how fuckin boring this thread is without a bit of off-topic talk on the side...
> So goddamn.....we need spam!



That was what unique about the HxH thread ... posts like the one below was what I think the fellow regulars strived for. I am glad that people liked reading stuff, even if it was random. 



halfcig said:


> please unlock the previous thread, i dont post much, but i do enjoy reading everything in the old thread, even if its not HxH related. That thread was on its way to become the most legendary thread in the forum.
> 
> anyways, im starting to feel that everything will fail, i dont think any of the royal guards will be beaten, its gotta be some other way to end this arc.



I think the Royal guards have to be defeated one way or the other. There won't be a satisfactory conclusion to the arc otherwise. Don't forget that the HxH is not strictly powerscaled. The one with the better strategy can still hope to win



uchiha-alia said:


> i never regarded pufu as fail  besides, hes a royal guard, what do you expect?
> 
> also, 1st OP for greed island (as well as every single OP) is absolutely fucking win. (and thx for the links CMGOGO, id rep you but i must spread rep). FULL VERSION :WOW
> 
> also, since you guys seem to be scared of spamming right now (pek ) lets at least start discussion- youre favourite OP?



Man I just remember OP for it's epic background music. The music in the anime had this nice feel to it, and made you feel as if everything is set in a peaceful village.
Killua and Gon's farewell with Ging and Zushi (got the name finally) was one of the most poignant scenes in the anime. 

Wonder what Zushi is doing atm ... ?


----------



## Gary (May 16, 2008)

mayby i should watch the anime a little this weekend


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 16, 2008)

I wonder what anime i should start with next after HxH..

Not easy to decide


----------



## Starwing (May 16, 2008)

My favorite OP is still the first one, including the theme and everything.  I loved how everything was optimistic and like the preparation for a journey.  The mundane aspect of it was also brilliant.  


As for Meruem's twin, I don't think he got any nutrition at all.  Sort of like cuckoos, in which one chick monopolizes all the food in the nest and leaves nothing for the siblings (or non-siblings).  The siblings eventually die.

Since the ants were always concerned with survival of the strongest, the concept of twins may not even be unexpected.

Anyways, yes, I too think that everyone will fail in this arc, and the battle will be resolved by plot and maybe strategy instead of power.  Like in York Shinn, did any of us believe that Gon and co. would win against the spiders?  (well, if we did, we were buying into shounen conventions and probably didn't understand Togashi very well)

The power levels are simply too vast.  I dono't believe there is any way to win w/o cheating in some way.

My guess is that the only one who will be defeated is Yuppi, since so much has been invested in that battle, and he is being beaten by so many.

Pufu, Pitou and Meruem will be subdued in other ways.  For example, Pitou may fail to bring Kaitou back and be honor-bound to kill himself (herself?).  Things like that.


@BLS
I'm so, so sorry about your grandfather.  I hope he went peacefully.  Mine passed away last winter, and I couldn't even attend his funeral because he's in the old country.  Tickets, exams, politics and all those stupid issues got in the way.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 16, 2008)

Starwing said:


> My favorite OP is still the first one, including the theme and everything.  I loved how everything was optimistic and like the preparation for a journey.  The mundane aspect of it was also brilliant.
> 
> 
> As for Meruem's twin, I don't think he got any nutrition at all.  Sort of like cuckoos, in which one chick monopolizes all the food in the nest and leaves nothing for the siblings (or non-siblings).  The siblings eventually die.
> ...



Yes he did. I am glad he didnt have to endure more pain (was cancer) and that he didnt have to move to a home for old people.

Still sad though...


----------



## Gary (May 16, 2008)

i also liked the first hxh op


----------



## Eldritch (May 16, 2008)

lol I listened to Ohayou over 500 times on my ipod. No joke.

Oh yea and the greed island final opening is addictive if you listen to it a few times.

im such a dork


----------



## Gary (May 16, 2008)

^ your not the only one XD


----------



## Razza (May 17, 2008)

The second opening is awesome though. I've watched it/listened to it about a million times.


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 17, 2008)

*old thread = win (look at poll results pek)*

there are still more people viewing the other thread, whenever you look... 
This thread is going to die if things carry on the way theyre going, and for the first time in a long while, we may go a full day without one post in a HXH thread... 

  to stay on topic: I like HXH .

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT: W0000OOO000OOOT!!!!  old thread is BACK!!

PAARRRTAAYY   

LETS SPAM PEOPLE

on topic: i like HXH 

big thanks to pek (who locked this) but at least revived it


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

wait this thread is back :WOW


----------



## Amatsu (May 17, 2008)

Meh I odn't like many of the HxH opening themes. The only ones I liked were Ohayou and Believe in Tomorrow. The rest were just really hard to listen too...

Oh and GoGo I just want to extend my apologies.


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2008)

Why are you apologising to me Aethos? You didn't do anything wrong

And yes!!!! Thread is back!! Don't worry Pek next time someone goes too much offtopic, there will be blood

As for Op/Ed, I hated Ohayo by the end, and Hotaru is the greatest Ed ever made


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Why are you apologising to me Aethos? You didn't do anything wrong
> 
> And yes!!!! Thread is back!! Don't worry Pek next time someone goes too much offtopic, there will be blood
> 
> As for Op/Ed, I hated Ohayo by the end, and Hotaru is the greatest Ed ever made


lol i should re read hxh


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 17, 2008)

I am up at 5AM in the morning and what do I see  

Epic thread remains Epic   


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it will be best if we spoiler tag any off topic conversation 




I think we've done this before but what the heck ....

most epic moment in the manga so far ?

My nomination - Kaito showing us his hatsu   

How could Togashi waste such a cool and awesome hatsu  ???

Or will I be proved wrong o.0


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2008)

> lol i should re read hxh



I've read the series twice now, and I've still missed out on details:S

Hell no Shanks, heres what Epic looks like:

'Rurouni Kenshin'


----------



## Emperor Time (May 17, 2008)

So the new thread has merged with the old thread.


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I am up at 5AM in the morning and what do I see
> 
> Epic thread remains Epic
> 
> ...


lol and remember one of the s mods deletes off topic conv even if under tags  =[


----------



## KLoWn (May 17, 2008)

Fuck yeah~ 
Love the smell of awesome threads in teh morning.


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Fuck yeah~
> Love the smell of awesome threads in teh morning.



it will always be awesome but hisoka isn't post here =[


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2008)

We can go offtopic but with HxH camouflage

Isn't HxH just the greatestpek

Why are you still up at 5 Am Shanks?


----------



## Emperor Time (May 17, 2008)

It 5 PM where I live and how come of the 900+ chimera ants only 8 of them are good?


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> We can go offtopic but with HxH camouflage
> 
> Isn't HxH just the greatestpek
> 
> Why are you still up at 5 Am Shanks?



hxh will always be the best


also shanks why up at 5 am


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> It 5 PM where I live and how come of the 900+ chimera ants only 8 of them are good?



lol because the ants more mostly made of bad people ?


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2008)

Chimera Ants are an anomaly now, normally the Queen is suppoused to be 10 inches long yet we all know what her actual size was, so I assume Jairo messed around with them, the Ant's origins need to be revealed


----------



## Emperor Time (May 17, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> lol because the ants more mostly made of bad people ?



I suppose so since that nation of the NGL was making a whole lot of illegal drugs.


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I suppose so since that nation of the NGL was making a whole lot of illegal drugs.



yeah just proves my point


----------



## KLoWn (May 17, 2008)

*~*Nami*~* said:


> I AM THE CREATOR OF HUNTER X HUNTER!


...


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2008)

Not really alot of good people were turned in to ants, Im guessing their overtaken by their hunger. They're trying to survive, its just that they've been turned in to a disgustingly vicious bunch at the same time.



> I AM THE CREATOR OF HUNTER X HUNTER!



You lazy bastard


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

*~*Nami*~* said:


> I AM THE CREATOR OF HUNTER X HUNTER!


----------



## Emperor Time (May 17, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Chimera Ants are an anomaly now, normally the Queen is suppoused to be 10 inches long yet we all know what her actual size was, so I assume Jairo messed around with them, the Ant's origins need to be revealed




Probably has a connection to those illegal drugs that Jairo was making.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 17, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> We can go offtopic but with HxH camouflage
> 
> Isn't HxH just the greatestpek
> 
> Why are you still up at 5 Am Shanks?




*Spoiler*: _off topic_ 



The threads with spam in spoiler threads were deleted because they had nothing else in them  ... I propose that we put the non HxH stuff in the spoiler tag ... or change it to "off-topic tag"

As for getting up at 5 AM, no reason 
You change the "spoiler" tag to "spoiler=off topic" to change the spoiler tag to off topic tag.



As for the Chimera ants ... they turned "good" because they were more loyal to the Queen than the King. 

And the octopus was converted because of Killua's compassion.
They didn't turn good .. they just changed their perspective, Thats all.


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> *Spoiler*: _off topic_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg i forgot about the octopus pek


----------



## Emperor Time (May 17, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> *Spoiler*: _off topic_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well that true but at least those 8 gave up on eating humans anymore at least.


----------



## KLoWn (May 17, 2008)

Wow, did someone else notice the activity going up with like 110% right after we went back to the old thread


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

he is taking the ants not eating after raizen from yu yu hakusho


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2008)

Am I the only one that doesn't trust Meleron? He seems like he has an agenda in helping the Hunters defeating the King.



> Wow, did someone else notice the activity going up with like 110% right after we went back to the old thread



This thread rose my spirits


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Wow, did someone else notice the activity going up with like 110% right after we went back to the old thread



yes       its because in the old thread every thing is epic  :Gar


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't trust Meleron? He seems like he has an agenda in helping the Hunters defeating the King.


i do trust him


----------



## Emperor Time (May 17, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't trust Meleron? He seems like he has an agenda in helping the Hunters defeating the King.



Well I am pretty sure that the Koloa officer under Meleron has a agenda for joining the human side too.


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Well I am pretty sure that the Koloa officer under Meleron has a agenda for joining the human side too.



why do you think so ?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 17, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't trust Meleron? He seems like he has an agenda in helping the Hunters defeating the King.
> 
> This thread rose my spirits



Bro, you do need to get back and read the manga once again  

Maleron hated that the queen was killed ... he wanted to obtain his vengance so he teamed up with the invading hunters to give them a chance of beating the king. 
This is revealed when he stalks Gon 

I'm planning to re read the Chimera ant arc ... gotta start it X3 X3 X3


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2008)

> Well I am pretty sure that the Koloa officer under Meleron has a agenda for joining the human side too.



He probably didn't want his head getting ripped off by the King



> Maleron hated that the queen was killed ... he wanted to obtain his vengance so he teamed up with the invading hunters to give them a chance of beating the king.



All lies!!


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> He probably didn't want his head getting ripped off by the King



  I AM GOIGN TO REREAD THIS ARC


----------



## Emperor Time (May 17, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> why do you think so ?



Well it because he is the only officer to leave his commander to join the side that is pro Queen and thus is pro Human.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 17, 2008)

H X H needs some Bonus/Special Ova's where we just get stories about the diffrent types of hunters.


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2008)

Meleron is evil I tell you!!:

'Rurouni Kenshin'

I see Hisoka lurking


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Meleron is evil I tell you!!:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> I see Hisoka lurking



i told here to post here at ophq


----------



## Emperor Time (May 17, 2008)

I believe that all 8 of them are good with the rest of them being evil.


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

lol all i think your right time


----------



## Hisoka (May 17, 2008)

So its back?


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> So its back?



this thread yes hxh no ... =[


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 17, 2008)

the top poster is back


----------



## Emperor Time (May 17, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> lol all i think your right time



Thanks and Hisoka the thread is back in business.


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> the top poster is back



she must stay


----------



## Hisoka (May 17, 2008)

Thanks guys ^.^

I am no top poster i am the living spammer ! LOL


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Thanks guys ^.^
> 
> I am no top poster i am the living spammer ! LOL



but not off topic in less we also talk about hxh in the post


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2008)

> I'm planning to re read the Chimera ant arc ... gotta start it



I need to re-read the earlier parts of the arc, I missed them out since I hated the art.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 17, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Thanks guys ^.^
> 
> I am no top poster i am the living spammer ! LOL



That is true which is why I spam so much as well.


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> That is true which is why I spam so much as well.



lol explains the post count but i am still beating you


----------



## Emperor Time (May 17, 2008)

Only for now that is but I might catch up you know and I wonder which Chimera Ant would taste the best?


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

the king i think XD


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2008)

Talking of epic panels:

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## Emperor Time (May 17, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> the king i think XD



How come since I thought Pufu would taste the best?


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> How come since I thought Pufu would taste the best?



wait who is pufu again ?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 17, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Thanks guys ^.^
> 
> I am no top poster i am the living spammer ! LOL



 ... 




CrimemasterGogo said:


> I need to re-read the earlier parts of the arc, I missed them out since I hated the art.



yeah the art was bad ... but i think it will be alright we can get through the first few chapters XD


----------



## Emperor Time (May 17, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> wait who is pufu again ?



He the butterfly one.


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah  he wasn't using the epic art he had in yyh


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2008)

Hisoka might be top but she never really spammed, not like you guys (and Mattaru).



> yeah the art was bad ... but i think it will be alright we can get through the first few chapters XD



I think One Manga has uploaded all the volumes so the art should be decent now



> wait who is pufu again ?



He's the Gay Ant


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> He the butterfly one.



mayby he is a animal


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Hisoka might be top but she never really spammed, not like you guys (and Mattaru).
> 
> 
> 
> I think One Manga has uploaded all the volumes so the art should be decent now


wait where is mattaru ? and all volumes at hxh yeah and for yyh no =[


----------



## Emperor Time (May 17, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> mayby he is a animal



Well he mostly human looking which is why he would taste the best.


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Well he mostly human looking which is why he would taste the best.



brains  but he might taste good lol


----------



## Emperor Time (May 17, 2008)

Well he probably has the best brains.


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

brains are the best


----------



## Emperor Time (May 17, 2008)

They sure are since even the King was told that.


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

even the king agrees


----------



## Emperor Time (May 17, 2008)

That is true since when the King tried another organ it did not taste good at all.


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

lol he only likes the brains


----------



## Emperor Time (May 17, 2008)

Well it Zombie approved you know.


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

yes yes it is


----------



## Emperor Time (May 18, 2008)

I know so will Kuroto or Bee-Horn or the Raccon commander or the Squid commander or the Koala officer ever fight in order to help out the good guys?


----------



## Gary (May 18, 2008)

time do you want better camie pic and also hxh rocks


----------



## Emperor Time (May 18, 2008)

HxH does rock and I would be very grateful for a better camie pic too.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 18, 2008)

so does anyone know when it will come out again? is it another 2 month break?

also LOL at the little dog face caption begging us to be forgiving saying he'll do his best to keep it a short hiatus. does anyone here seriously believe togashi is sick, cuz i don't. he is such a liar, he'll do his best lol my ass, no other mangakas even take such long breaks


----------



## Emperor Time (May 18, 2008)

I don't know but Togashi likes taking breaks whenever he can I notice.


----------



## Gary (May 18, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> so does anyone know when it will come out again? is it another 2 month break?
> 
> also LOL at the little dog face caption begging us to be forgiving saying he'll do his best to keep it a short hiatus. does anyone here seriously believe togashi is sick, cuz i don't. he is such a liar, he'll do his best lol my ass, no other mangakas even take such long breaks



takes break whenever he feels like it


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 18, 2008)

Hey there everyone, good to see things back to how they used to be. We HOPE the break wont last for longer than 2 months but you never know with togashi.

AbnormallyNormal:

*Spoiler*: __ 




togashi the lazy fucker


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 18, 2008)

it would be cool if his little dog face thing said "I'm gonna go hump my hot wife and play rpg's now see you suckers in a few months"


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 18, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Meh I odn't like many of the HxH opening themes. The only ones I liked were Ohayou and Believe in Tomorrow. The rest were just really hard to listen too...
> 
> Oh and GoGo I just want to extend my apologies.



Be careful with aplogies dude.. tictactoc might come in and call it the most lolz ever like he did to me 

Also its official, Nostrads daughter in a dress is the most kawai ever 

Lucifer is a lucky bastard having her unconsious now 

He will get some seeing she fell for him


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 18, 2008)

the unfortunate truth


----------



## KLoWn (May 18, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> the unfortunate truth


100% proven.


----------



## Hisoka (May 18, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> so does anyone know when it will come out again? is it another 2 month break?
> 
> also LOL at the little dog face caption begging us to be forgiving saying he'll do his best to keep it a short hiatus. does anyone here seriously believe togashi is sick, cuz i don't. he is such a liar, he'll do his best lol my ass, no other mangakas even take such long breaks



Yeah as Uchiha said we are hoping this break will be 10 weeks like the last one but there are no proofs of it




uchiha-alia said:


> the unfortunate truth



Now thats one pic that I am gonna keep where the hell did I put my gun


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 18, 2008)

Okey now that i am done with the first anime with only the OVAs left i have some questions:

- Whats up with Killua looking like a cat when fighting with Gon?
- The bigger the nenaura of a person is, does that mean the stronger he is? If so could Zeno, Silva and Lucifer be considered to be on the same powerlvl?

Also the Zeno and Silva vs Lucifer-fight was pure  ness

I was amazed bye the speed that was displayed 

And the Kurapica x Leorio moment at the end of ep 62 was hilarious with the girlish expressiong Kurapica had


----------



## Hisoka (May 18, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Okey now that i am done with the first anime with only the OVAs left i have some questions:
> 
> - Whats up with Killua looking like a cat when fighting with Gon?



I didnt like it at first but then he started to look cute XD



Black Leg Sanji said:


> - The bigger the nenaura of a person is, does that mean the stronger he is? If so could Zeno, Silva and Lucifer be considered to be on the same powerlvl?



No I dont think so, I think strength depends on the other factors too

I would consider them in the same power level



Black Leg Sanji said:


> Also the Zeno and Silva vs Lucifer-fight was pure  ness
> 
> And the Kurapica x Leorio moment at the end of ep 62 was hilarious with the girlish expressiong Kurapica had



LoL that girlish expression was the start of something so beautiful which was put in Mattaru's sig


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 18, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I didnt like it at first but then he started to look cute XD



What i meant was if there is any reason for him looking that way? 

And thnx for your view Hisoka-chan


----------



## Danchou (May 18, 2008)

Wtf's up with you people!  Kurapica is 100% mayne, 100% proved.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 18, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> Wtf's up with you people!  Kurapica is 100% mayne, 100% proved.



There is the HxH OBD man i wanted to see! 

What do you think regarding my questions?


----------



## Hisoka (May 18, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> What i meant was if there is any reason for him looking that way?
> 
> And thnx for your view Hisoka-chan



LOL I see no I dont think there is any reasons other than to make him look cute 



Kurapica said:


> Wtf's up with you people!  Kurapica is 100% mayne, 100% proved.



Sorry Kurapica  I blame Mattaru


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 18, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> LOL I see no I dont think there is any reasons other than to make him look cute



Well do you find that and the way Kurapicas is designed cute?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 18, 2008)

@sanji
so after finishing hxh is it one of your favourite 2nd 3rd 
and you dont talk about hisoka whtat do you think about him


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 18, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> @sanji
> so after finishing hxh is it one of your favourite 2nd 3rd
> and you dont talk about hisoka whtat do you think about him



I have the OVAs left dude 

And after that 95 chapters of manga so i am nowhere done yet 

So far among my favourites it can be anything from 2nd to 5th.

As for how good it is it would be 3rd.

I find Hisoka interesting though he has gotten way to little screentime after his fight with Gon for me to judge him totaly yet.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 18, 2008)

i watched first ova great
but GI ova wasnt good so i read the manga


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 18, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i watched first ova great
> but GI ova wasnt good so i read the manga



Meh i got advised that i should watch the OVAs too before starting from chapter 185 so i go with that.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 18, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Meh i got advised that i should watch the OVAs too before starting from chapter 185 so i go with that.



sure as you like
but GI didnt have animation and colours as series and first ova
i always prefer anime over manga
but that was one of th few where i say manga > anime

ah and which your no 1 anime i want to know ?


----------



## Danchou (May 18, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Okey now that i am done with the first anime with only the OVAs left i have some questions:
> 
> - Whats up with Killua looking like a cat when fighting with Gon?
> - The bigger the nenaura of a person is, does that mean the stronger he is? If so could Zeno, Silva and Lucifer be considered to be on the same powerlvl?
> ...


-Hm, the Killua thingy is just him going Chibi. It rocks.

-Though the size of your aura can be an indication that you are strong, it doesn't necessarily determine your overall strength. Ubo vs. Kurapica was an example. Ubo was the stronger fighter, but Kurapica's strategy led him to victory nonetheless.
Also, there's a difference between aura (ren) and En. En is an advanced technique which incorporates ten and ren. While someone may have a large aura, he might have a limited En range. En seems to be dependant of your needs and the extent to which you have trained it to. Zeno, who uses it to scout out enemies like he did with Kuroro, has an incredible En-range of 300 m. Though Nobunaga only has a En-range of 4 m (which is of great use for his battousai style of fighting), it's clear that Zeno wouldn't have an easy time fighting him.
So overall, the size of your nen doesn't determine how strong you are. Though as you saw in their fight Kuroro, Silva and Zeno were indeed on the same powerlevel. They're all toptier.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 18, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> -Hm, the Killua thingy is just him going Chibi. It rocks.
> 
> -Though the size of your aura can be an indication that you are strong, it doesn't necessarily determine your overall strength. Ubo vs. Kurapica was an example. Ubo was the stronger fighter, but Kurapica's strategy led him to victory nonetheless.
> Also, there's a difference between aura (ren) and En. En is an advanced technique which incorporates ten and ren. While someone may have a large aura, he might have a limited En range. En seems to be dependant of your needs and the extent to which you have trained it to. Zeno, who uses it to scout out enemies like he did with Kuroro, has an incredible En-range of 300 m. Though Nobunaga only has a En-range of 4 m (which is of great use for his battousai style of fighting), it's clear that Zeno wouldn't have an easy time fighting him.
> So overall, the size of your nen doesn't determine how strong you are. Though as you saw in their fight Kuroro, Silva and Zeno were indeed on the same powerlevel. They're all toptier.



Yea their movement speed was insane.

Was also amazed bye their attacks even though i didnt see much of it.

And yea Ubogin was also badass, big bang impact was the most destructive attack i seen so far in the series.


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 18, 2008)

Hey guys, just want to inform you of new developments 

KLoWn, , look at this

it seems what WAS your luck has turned against you (orange-kun's double post), and now you have lost the 10k post due to the opening post changing.




Orange Kun said:


> ok posting again for 10000th post


^^ this now is the 10k post 

so orange-kun, you obviously knew this would happen...pek

*Spoiler*: __ 





KLoWn said:


> I think i should thank Orange kun for that doublepost, otherwise i wouldn't have gotten it








 In other news, the thread merge thing has made luck shine upon me, as i just happened to get the 12500 post thanks to it 
now thats pretty damn lucky.

 and to keep this on topic:
the unfortunate truth, again  -


----------



## KLoWn (May 18, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> Hey guys, just want to inform you of new developments
> 
> KLoWn, , look at this
> 
> ...


Lol nooooooo!!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 18, 2008)

Wow .... I like where the thread is going  

Uchiha-alia .... thats awesome XD 

that must have taken you some time to dig up all the posts XD


----------



## Hisoka (May 18, 2008)

Did I get any good posts?


----------



## KLoWn (May 18, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Did I get any good posts?


You ain't l33t enough


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 18, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Did I get any good posts?



 rofl you HAD the 5k post, but you deleted it coz you had cheated  so you let it go lol. Master Bait now has it.


----------



## Zaru (May 18, 2008)

Is it really all that important who has which milestone post?


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Is it really all that important who has which milestone post?



yes 

lol not really


----------



## Emperor Time (May 18, 2008)

I got two of them already.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 18, 2008)

You havent answered this yet Hisoka 



Black Leg Sanji said:


> Well do you find that and the way Kurapicas is designed cute?


----------



## Hisoka (May 18, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> You ain't l33t enough



] &(_)3$$ ] /\.\\  /\/07

@ Sanji - Yeah he is cute


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 18, 2008)

getting back on topic ... 

Kurapica has always been cute XD ... specially with those chains wreathed around him  

This thread lacks Mattaru 

Edit: 

What is that Hosoka ?? beats me


----------



## Zaru (May 18, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> yes
> 
> lol not really



Well I could understand getting a round milestone is awesome but... if they change afterwards, it's kinda unimportant


----------



## Oni (May 18, 2008)

Lol! You guys spamming again??? 

Anyway, query:

If Togashi would decide to do a Hisoka spin-off and drop HxH, would that comfort you and to which extent?


----------



## KLoWn (May 18, 2008)

Oni said:


> Anyway, query:
> 
> If Togashi would decide to do a Hisoka spin-off and drop HxH, would that comfort you and to which extent?


It wouldn't comfort me at all since he'd probably drop that shit too once there's some new big game release.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 18, 2008)

No unless it a Gon spin-off instead.


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 18, 2008)

Oni, you ask a great question... tbh i would be dissapointed, but i wouldnt go and kill togashi like I would have, i'd just enjoy the spin-off while sending death-threats so togashi continues the proper series.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 18, 2008)

As long as Gon is the main star of the spin-off then I will be fine with it.


----------



## Nakor (May 18, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> As long as Gon is the main star of the spin-off then I will be fine with it.



That wouldn't be much different than the current series.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 18, 2008)

I know but we have to have Gon meet Ging before the series ends in my book.


----------



## Gary (May 18, 2008)

gon will met ging near the end


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I know but we have to have Gon meet Ging before the series ends in my book.



That would just be HxH, not a spin off



> Well I could understand getting a round milestone is awesome but... if they change afterwards, it's kinda unimportant



Its important Zaru, you lack a geekyness



> If Togashi would decide to do a Hisoka spin-off and drop HxH, would that comfort you and to which extent?



It would be stupid, tho a few chapters dedicated to GR or Hisoka would be decent.

For the lulz:
O RLY?

@ET/IHS: I know you guys like spamming but seriously give your posts some thought.


----------



## Gary (May 18, 2008)

if hisoka has his own spin off nico / hisoka would go crazy !!!!!!


----------



## Kenny Florian (May 18, 2008)

Decided to read through HxH a second time. Theres a load of stuff I missed, someone called him a woman during the Hunter Exam.


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2008)

I've got a question, what has everyone thought of the last 10 chapters? I personally think Togashi really needs to up the pace. Giving so much chapter time to Ikarugo and especially Werefin was ridiculous especially with a Hiatus coming up, hopefully Togashi will finish atleast one fight by the next ten chapters:S


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 19, 2008)

well tbh i think the last 10 chapters have been great, and i dont mind the pace as long as he doesnt keep going on his damn hiatus'. 
slow pace + hiatus= fuck you togashi. 
slow pace + no hiatus = happy uchiha-alia


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 19, 2008)

I think I was dissatisfied with the last 10 chapters tbh .... 

nothing was resolved, the plot got a bit more complicated .... add the fact that the hiatus goes on for 10 weeks, and I get really pissed.  

I probably wouldn't have minded the pace if it was coming weekly.


----------



## Zaru (May 19, 2008)

What I didn't like about the past few chapters was that they centered around characters I don't care about. Sorry, but I don't give a shit about knuckles, shoot and octopus guy


----------



## Oni (May 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> What I didn't like about the past few chapters was that they centered around characters I don't care about. Sorry, but I don't give a shit about knuckles, shoot and octopus guy



QFT! I really don't think Togashi puts any thought into what he leaves us with between breaks. Nor do I think he gives a damn 

Other than that, it's a final battle, such a thing always needs to be stretched.


----------



## KLoWn (May 19, 2008)

Tbh HxH is kinda boring atm.
Im not really looking forward to the next chapter like i do with the other shounen series atm.


----------



## Hisoka (May 19, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I've got a question, what has everyone thought of the last 10 chapters? I personally think Togashi really needs to up the pace. Giving so much chapter time to Ikarugo and especially Werefin was ridiculous especially with a Hiatus coming up, hopefully Togashi will finish atleast one fight by the next ten chapters:S



Its funny you ask that, I asked myself the same question right after I finished reading chapter 280

I went back to the manga from chapter 261 and started rereading it, going through it compared the first 10 chaps that we got after haitus (261-270) with the second 10 chaps (271-280) in comparison I feel like we didnt get anything in  (271-280) I just dont think togashi was in the mood for writing in the last 10 chapters since I think (261-270) were the most epic chaps ever!

So I just think he couldnt be arsed for the last 10 chapters

And its not just about the pacing, cause the pace was slow in 261-270 but the chapters were quality if you know what I mean.


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2008)

Knuckle and Shoot are secondary characters yet you wouldn't know from the amount of chapters Togashi spent on them both, and Killua should have come in to the fight much earlier. 

Ikarugo should get a couple of panels and thats it, what the hell can he even do? Not to mention the panels Togashi wasted on the rearded paranoid freak that is Werefin


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 19, 2008)

Like i said, im not too bothered at all about what togashis doing with the pace and characters. Yes knuckle, shoot and ikaruga are secondary, and chapters like 280 piss me off (lol waste of panels), but its still not bad. I wouldnt mind these chapters (271-279, not 280) at all if there was no hiatus. WITH hiatus, its shit that the pacing is like it is.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 19, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> Like i said, im not too bothered at all about what togashis doing with the pace and characters. Yes knuckle, shoot and ikaruga are secondary, and chapters like 280 piss me off (lol waste of panels), but its still not bad. I wouldnt mind these chapters (271-279, not 280) at all if there was no hiatus. WITH hiatus, its shit that the pacing is like it is.



chapter 280 ------ don't remind me of it  

Togashi isn't being lazy ... he could have done something with that chapter, considering he was going into a hiatus. That shows that he doesn't care about the fans


----------



## Hisoka (May 19, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> chapter 280 ------ don't remind me of it
> 
> Togashi isn't being lazy ... he could have done something with that chapter, considering he was going into a hiatus. That shows that he doesn't care about the fans



I dont think he ever cared about the fans!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 19, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I dont think he ever cared about the fans!



Where are you jacking in from?  
work ? 

 

Yeah ..... the bastard never really cared about the fans. But doing a chapter like 280 is just a slap in the face  
That is plain insulting  


*Spoiler*: _off topic_ 



Now I am in a pissy mood


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 19, 2008)

Shanks and Robin loveconvo in the making 

I could swear when the Genei Ryodan interact with each other they doesnt seem evil at all, its like a group of friends 

Me like, makes them even more interesting


----------



## Starwing (May 19, 2008)

-.-  Nobody would complain if the secondary characters Togashi focused on were Spiders.

Hm... To be honest, I thought the last ten chapters were far too slow.  HxH has always been a bit slow, but it really does seem like not much happened.  Especially the fight with Yupi.  There was so much mind-changing, new strategies w/o any of them being used, and the 'unknown to ______, ______ was actually planning _______' moments.

But I'm reserving judgment since I believe they're all pivotal to the plot.  Togashi HAS to let us know the message Palm left, we HAVE to know where the prime minister is, what werefin is doing, etc.  While I'm not entirely satisfied with the pacing, I do think Togashi is working on a very, very intricate battle plot-line with 30-odd characters.  And we'll need to know all of it at the end.

Because after all, Werefin, Crayfish and the others are just like Zitoh and the other captains, and those have gotten plenty of screen-time.  Togashi isn't the type to drop weaker characters just because big players have come into the picture, which may get annoying, but I think that's a good quality in a story-teller.


About Ant goodness... The Ants aren't really evil either, just because they've stopped eating humans.  They're a different species so really, why should they have any loyalty to humankind?

About the eight that are helping humans, it's like they've turned vegetarian.  Doesn't mean all meat-eaters are evil if we eat fluffy animals...

Like that Ant that removes nen, the girl with the belly.  I think they called her Hina.  She doesn't strike me as evil at all.  And can we really say Pufu, Pitou and Yupi are bad?  They're loyal to their King, have strong senses of duty, honor, self-sacrifice and the whole lot.  They're antagonists, but they're not bad.

As for the few betrayals, I'm going to agree with all the posters before.  Chimera Ants are a Hive-mind-society.  Their very existence is to further the colony, serve their Queen and King.  So scientifically, when one queen kills another in the immature stages of a colony, most of the colony's members will switch allegiance to the new queen, and the few loyal to the dead queen will be killed.

Same case here.  Most of the power transferred to the King, and there are a few that didn't.


Most epic moments - 
That's a hard one.  I don't read HxH for epic.  

I think Ubo's fight with the Injyuu and Mafia was epic.  Strategy, power, everything about it was win.  

And the GR invasion of the auction and the requiem.  Now THAT was beautiful.  *Drools*


----------



## Emperor Time (May 19, 2008)

I wonder what the missing captains are doing who are the Praying Mantis commander and the Alliagator commander?


----------



## Danchou (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, I pretty much agree with you. Especially about the epic moments.

The King and his Royal Guards are actually pretty evil. They invaded a country, killing whoever gets in their way and show no regard for human life (except Komugi) by holding the selection. Nef has shown sadistic tendencies (using Kaito as a tool to train the ants), Pufu's ominious aura was enough to retire Novu who knew he'd incorporate any means to extract information from him if he was caught and Yupi.. well this speaks for itself.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 19, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Shanks and Robin loveconvo in the making
> 
> I could swear when the Genei Ryodan interact with each other they doesnt seem evil at all, its like a group of friends
> 
> Me like, makes them even more interesting




:amazed





Starwing said:


> -.-  Nobody would complain if the secondary characters Togashi focused on were Spiders.
> 
> Hm... To be honest, I thought the last ten chapters were far too slow.  HxH has always been a bit slow, but it really does seem like not much happened.  Especially the fight with Yupi.  There was so much mind-changing, new strategies w/o any of them being used, and the 'unknown to ______, ______ was actually planning _______' moments.
> 
> ...



I always love reading your posts XD .... 

not much to argue in there ... 

I don't like how anything that is against human kind is termed *evil*. 

cuts out the rant on humanity's deeds because of it being off topic.


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2008)

The Ants represent every other species in this world, they want to expand and colonize. And they will not care who they have to kill if they're existence is in danger, they're pretty much like humans in that sense.

As for the GR, they are a peculiar bunch of villains. Unlike most villains they have no actual goals (they don't want to take over the world), they're more like Pirates, they live in the now. They have no moral centre either, they don't understand the difference between good and evil, tho it was pretty funny when Ubo died and Shalnark was asking what Ubo ever did to deserve this


----------



## Emperor Time (May 19, 2008)

Didn't Shalnark join the GR after the GR masscare the Kuruta tribe?


----------



## Gary (May 19, 2008)

chapter 280 could have been done in a few pages


----------



## Emperor Time (May 19, 2008)

Maybe or maybe not?


----------



## Gary (May 19, 2008)

well i wouldn't have been as epic >_>


----------



## Emperor Time (May 19, 2008)

That true.


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 19, 2008)

CMGoGo, you mean Nobunaga- right? yes lol what has he ever done... Well TBH the Genei ryodan are pretty damn awesome, and actually are more win then other villains DUE to their 'do what i want attitude'. The gang have some powerhouse beasty characters aswell as some clever ones and its interesting seeing how loyal they are to kuroro. I really want to see more on the formation of the organisation and how it came to be, aswell as how they got to respect kuroro so much (aside from him being very powerful).


----------



## Emperor Time (May 19, 2008)

Well Shalnark cared since Ubogin gave him a kiss.


----------



## Gary (May 19, 2008)

wow             lol @ the kiss


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 19, 2008)

I wonder how long Togashi's going to take this time it better not be long


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 20, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> CMGoGo, you mean Nobunaga- right? yes lol what has he ever done... Well TBH the Genei ryodan are pretty damn awesome, and actually are more win then other villains DUE to their 'do what i want attitude'. The gang have some powerhouse beasty characters aswell as some clever ones and its interesting seeing how loyal they are to kuroro. I really want to see more on the formation of the organisation and how it came to be, aswell as how they got to respect kuroro so much (aside from him being very powerful).



The GR is an awesome bunch of characters .... true  
As for the formation, I think Kuroro got the leadership among the first members and those who came in afterwards had to follow the rules laid down by the first members. 

I don't think the members of the Ryodan gave Kuroro the leadership solely because of his strength, though that obviously would have been a big factor tipping the scales in his favor. 
Rather, it is the promise of leading this bunch of thieves to greater things ... that actually got him the position of the leader. It is about how he puts the Spiders before his life, when he was hostage ... shows his commitment to the Spiders.
Pakunoda on the other hand, couldn't do what was best for the spiders. 

Also, his personality had a part in getting the leadership ... I don't think the members of GR are those who respect others very easily, but Kuroro was able to gain their respect and loyalty.
I don't think the Spiders would have gone to the verge of fighting if it was any other member who was captured. When Ubo died, only Nobunaga was crying and that was because both of them were partners for a long time.
The others were like ... lol he got killed by a n00b 

Kuroro is a class apart from the other spiders ... 
*remembers Hisoka/Robin* 
and Hisoka of course


----------



## Emperor Time (May 20, 2008)

Didn't Pakunoda do that because she was in love with Kuroro?


----------



## Danchou (May 20, 2008)

Not in love, but she had a strong affection for him.

Kuroro Lucifer founded the Genei Ryodan, so it's quite logical he is it's leader. What I found interesting was that Phinx seemed in command during their appearance in the Ant Arc, while he wasn't one of it's founding members. Shalnark also seems to have a lot of influence though the same applies to him. Though, they're probably just very relaxed about these things. Lulz, Phinx even said Karuto could become the temporary leader if he killed the queen.


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2008)

> When Ubo died, only Nobunaga was crying and that was because both of them were partners for a long time.
> The others were like ... lol he got killed by a n00b



Shizuku probably didn't even realise someone was killed

And Nobunaga is scary, Schuwala had his cut off for moving:S
181-18


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 20, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Shizuku probably didn't even realise someone was killed
> 
> And Nobunaga is scary, Schuwala had his cut off for moving:S
> Exploding Baseball's



Even though Shizuku is an airhead she is kinda cute 

Pakunodas legs are smex though, if only it hadnt been for that nose


----------



## Gary (May 20, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Shizuku probably didn't even realise someone was killed
> 
> And Nobunaga is scary, Schuwala had his cut off for moving:S
> Exploding Baseball's



damn         :S


----------



## *~*Nami*~* (May 21, 2008)

hey, im only in like episode 31 of this but i think its great!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 21, 2008)

*~*Nami*~* said:


> hey, im only in like episode 31 of this but i think its great!




*Spoiler*: _off topic_ 



 We have a new member   




This the point where the story really kicks into life . 

You can pick up the anime after the end of the Greed Island arc at Chapter 185


----------



## *~*Nami*~* (May 21, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> *Spoiler*: _off topic_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arcanis (May 21, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> Not in love, but she had a strong affection for him.
> 
> Kuroro Lucifer founded the Genei Ryodan, so it's quite logical he is it's leader. What I found interesting was that Phinx seemed in command during their appearance in the Ant Arc, while he wasn't one of it's founding members. Shalnark also seems to have a lot of influence though the same applies to him. Though, they're probably just very relaxed about these things. Lulz, Phinx even said Karuto could become the temporary leader if he killed the queen.


What? I'm pretty sure Phinx also comes from Ryuseigai and is one of the original members...


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2008)

> hey, im only in like episode 31 of this but i think its great!



Your not the only one

And Phinx is an original GR member, he was born in that dump like the rest of em.


----------



## KLoWn (May 21, 2008)

This thread is dead as shit...


----------



## Danchou (May 21, 2008)

Phinx wasn't one of the people in that scene in which they were founded.

Kuroro, Ubogin, Feitan, Machi, Nobunaga, Pakunoda and Franklin are.


----------



## *~*Nami*~* (May 21, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Your not the only one
> 
> And Phinx is an original GR member, he was born in that dump like the rest of em.



????? GR????????


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2008)

GR= Genei Ryodan

Im pretty sure Phinx is an original member, I doubt they'd follow him otherwise.


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 21, 2008)

*~*Nami*~* said:


> hey, im only in like episode 31 of this but i think its great!



 new member  let me be the first to welco.. SHANKS

 All I can say is that you'll love HXH simpl because its awesome.

As for Phinx, im not exactly sure if he was one of the original members... like i said, we NEED to get more background info on them, i want to see mer on their beginnings


----------



## -ThanatosX- (May 21, 2008)

Hi all. I just began reading HxH at 185 and I kinda have to get just to the drawing style. Is there every week a new chapter?


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2008)

> like i said, we NEED to get more background info on them, i want to see mer on their beginnings



Togashi kept hinting at their background in GR arc yet we saw nothing from it.



> Hi all. I just began reading HxH at 185 and I kinda have to get just to the drawing style. Is there every week a new chapter?



Welcome

And don't worry about the drawing style, even half of us never got used to it but it gets much better later on.

As for the chapters, HxH has been on a loose schedule for a long time, tho recently the manga returns for ten weeks and then Togashi follows with a ten week Hiatus. Were on a hiatus right now.


----------



## -ThanatosX- (May 21, 2008)

Thanks 

Alright, so how long has this Hiatus been going on?


----------



## *~*Nami*~* (May 21, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> new member  let me be the first to welco.. SHANKS
> 
> All I can say is that you'll love HXH simpl because its awesome.
> 
> As for Phinx, im not exactly sure if he was one of the original members... like i said, we NEED to get more background info on them, i want to see mer on their beginnings



 so far its nothing but love from me


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2008)

It'll be two weeks this week, long way yet

Btw which part are you on? Are you loving it...


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 21, 2008)

More GR - yes yes yes  

Crappy artwork/shitty hiatuses - no no no  

Welcome Thanatos XD


----------



## Emperor Time (May 21, 2008)

That is true that there were only seven members originally in the GR and not eight.


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2008)

^^Does it matter who was original or not? Tho I stick to Phinx being an original member.

Anyone wanna discuss pairings?


----------



## Emperor Time (May 21, 2008)

These are the original members of GR:
1 Kuroro Lucifer 
2 Feitan 
3 Franklin 
4 Machi 
5 Nobunaga Hazama 
6 Pakunoda 
7 Ubogin

Also I support Gon/Palm for some reason.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2008)

you like gon x palm lol


----------



## Emperor Time (May 21, 2008)

Well because it a pretty unique relationship and she is the girl that Gon has like the most as well.


----------



## Oni (May 21, 2008)

Imagine Gon in a Shoujo!


----------



## Emperor Time (May 21, 2008)

That sounds scary.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 21, 2008)

He sure is since even Killua isn't a pimp like Gon.


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 21, 2008)

Gon started pimpin at the age of 6  and no, im not for palm x gon...

 as for GR, like i said, and will always say, we need more on them  york shin arc wasnt enough to satisfy us.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 21, 2008)

If not for Gon x Palm then who should Gon end up with instead?


----------



## Starwing (May 21, 2008)

Wahh... why is it so quiet in here?

Welcome Nami and Thanatos, to the pleasure and pain that is HxH... that sounds a little masochistic but whatever.  

Hm... should we start using spoiler tags?


@GoGo, original GR is confirmed.  Paku said six members (not counting Kuroro), and they're all shown in a flashback panel.


Genei Ryodan technically doesn't need a leader because, like others have said, they don't have a specific goal.  Spiders is a lifestyle, a fellowship, an identity, not a crusade.  They're like-minded people that are bound by a common enemy (the entire world) and living the only way they know how.  That's part of why Kuroro was unconcerned about his own life.  The spiders have a leader because Kuroro is a bloody good one, not out of necessity.

They'll listen to Shalnark's strategies, to Phinx's down-to-earth decisions, to Shizuku upholding Danchou's word, to Machi's instincts, to Franklin's clear logic.  It wasn't just Phinx.

About having Karuto as leader if he killed the pseudo-queen, I think that was an act like tossing the coin.  I don't think the spiders really care who's in charge when Kuroro is not around.  They have practically nothing to lose and nothing to gain, so nothing really matters.  They trust each other implicitly, they trust Kuroro, but above all else, they trust themselves.  It's the mentality of "whatever this fool leader gets me into, I'm strong enough to get myself out, so it doesn't matter."

I believe as long as there is one spider member left alive, and he or she still believes in what GR stood for, GR will never fall.  It's the essence and not the organization, imho.


Pairings?  HxH is just about the most un-romantic manga I've ever read.  Even OP has more romance, in the secondary characters.  Hm... unless you count Meruem and Komogi, or Scuwara and Elisa.

GonxPalm is just too absurd for me to feel anything about it.  I like Palm, especially her psycho side, but she is obviously in love with her psycho shishou.  And like Gon said, he may have 'experience' but he's just not interested in romance at this point.  I don't know, I can see how it'd make a cute picture, but it does nothing for me.

There are no available female characters for Gon and Killua yet.  The only plausible partners are each other, and while that gets my yaoi-fangirl side cheering, their relationship is distinctly platonic.

None for Leorio either, though if he chases enough skirts, he may just get lucky enough.

Kurapika is the only one with any interesting choices, though there's been no indication there either.  Senritsu and Neon.  And yes, I pick Senritsu because Neon is an airhead and useless now that she lost her powers.  

Bah... for the main characters, LeorioxKurapika is the only one remotely developed in that direction, and that was entirely for comedy.

As for what I ship in HxH, it would be KurapikaxSenritsu or KuroroxKurapika (because I'm sadistic like that.)  The first is incomprehensible to most, the second is impossible.  Go figure.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> If not for Gon x Palm then who should Gon end up with instead?



no one a pimp doesn't need to


----------



## Emperor Time (May 22, 2008)

I suppose so and I support KurapikaxSenritsu too.


----------



## Gary (May 22, 2008)

that pairing sounds good


----------



## Emperor Time (May 22, 2008)

It sure is since the tribe needs more members than just one.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 22, 2008)

Okey so i found out that Senritsu is a girl like ewwwwwwwwwwww 

Also Phinx is an awesome dickhead xD

And major ROFL at Kurapica dressing himself like a girl, i knew he was into that stuff 

Man i love this series and especialy the GR


----------



## Emperor Time (May 22, 2008)

Well Senritsu can be the guy in the relationship and Kurapika can be the girl in the relationship.


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2008)

ZOMG looks like the thread has died down for now, I guess Shanks theory about Hiatus making us more active was wrong



> Okey so i found out that Senritsu is a girl like ewwwwwwwwwwww



Thats what happens when you mess too much with the devils music, you lose your hair



> Also Phinx is an awesome dickhead xD



He looks like my uncle, especially with his tracksuit.



> And major ROFL at Kurapica dressing himself like a girl, i knew he was into that stuff



Kurapica loves dressing in to woman and bondage, he's the ultimate fantasy. Now if only Lereo was a a masochist



> Man i love this series and especialy the GR



Welcome to the dark side


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 22, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Okey so i found out that Senritsu is a girl like ewwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> Also Phinx is an awesome dickhead xD
> 
> ...



Lol .... 

read on ..... things just get better and better


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 22, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Lol ....
> 
> read on ..... things just get better and better



Not reading anything until chapter 185 

Been anime all the way so far


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 22, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:
			
		

> *Man i love this series*, especially the GR



did you ever doubt it was going to be awesome  i meanm youve got to be awesome to have awesome fans like us 

and yes, genei ryodan pwn.

Also, unlucky for senritsu that she heard one note of the devilds sonata.. i never got that though, in music, there are 7 notes (right?), so one note of the devils sonata will just be the same as that note on its own... unless this devils things is completely nen based and the cursed nen is what affected her... anyways im not sure if senritsu will be making another appearance in the series and though she may, i dont think the devilds onata will play much part (i could be wrong)


----------



## Gary (May 22, 2008)

Oni said:


> Imagine Gon in a Shoujo!



sounds scary


----------



## Oni (May 22, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> sounds scary



Now imagine Palm: "Gon-kun..."

...

And hopefully now you see why romance and Gon is a no no


----------



## Gary (May 22, 2008)

Oni said:


> Now imagine Palm: "Gon-kun..."
> 
> ...
> 
> And hopefully now you see why romance and Gon is a no no



i nevered like it any way


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 22, 2008)

you people are posting slow, this thread has lost its activity lately...

however...



uchiha-alia said:


> hey people X3
> Ive just got off the phone with togashi, Ive agreed that i wont kill him if he plans to complete the series  Mind you, he wasnt happy when Robin (hisoka) went to him with the gun, but then again, he was too lazy to tell me that.
> 
> * 3751 posts until HXH is back running  (lol if i get this right on*)



just as planned. 

and yes, this post was nessecary


----------



## Gary (May 22, 2008)

yes we needed that post


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2008)

Gon in a shoujo? I think I'd like some Bathouse scenes


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 22, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> did you ever doubt it was going to be awesome  i meanm youve got to be awesome to have awesome fans like us
> 
> and yes, genei ryodan pwn.
> 
> Also, unlucky for senritsu that she heard one note of the devilds sonata.. i never got that though, in music, there are 7 notes (right?), so one note of the devils sonata will just be the same as that note on its own... unless this devils things is completely nen based and the cursed nen is what affected her... anyways im not sure if senritsu will be making another appearance in the series and though she may, i dont think the devilds onata will play much part (i could be wrong)



That is why she looks the way she does right? Atleast it caused her arm to be fucked up.


----------



## Gary (May 22, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Gon in a shoujo? I think I'd like some Bathouse scenes



lol  i bet youy would love it


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2008)

> That is why she looks the way she does right? Atleast it caused her arm to be fucked up.



She was probably a hot manga chick before listening to the devils sonata, shame



> lol i bet youy would love it



I'd actually love to see GR bathouse scene

And KLoWn finally read alot of SAO, man its fucking awesome. Tho I have a problem with Chun, she's too fanservicey (I know its not a real world), she should kick Mensu's ass.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 22, 2008)

I agree that she was probably really hot beforehand.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 23, 2008)

let's see. i think from chapters 281 to 290.... we will find:

death of yupi
death of morau
palm comes back
mr octopus survives
pitou and gon dont know
komugi dont know
king vs netero starts
thats all


----------



## Emperor Time (May 23, 2008)

I doubt that much will happen in only ten chapters and does the Octopus still have his flea gun ability or did he lose it?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 23, 2008)

flea gun was only from that body so he lost it


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 23, 2008)

@CMgogo 
*Spoiler*: _off topic_ 



- yeah SAO is awesome ... but I don't think Sando can kick Munsu's ass. Guess you've not come that far.  






AbnormallyNormal said:


> let's see. i think from chapters 281 to 290.... we will find:
> 
> death of yupi
> death of morau
> ...



Well, won't we love it if there were so much action X3 X3 X3


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2008)

> yeah SAO is awesome ... but I don't think Sando can kick Munsu's ass. Guess you've not come that far.



But he's such an ass to her, she deserves better, same with Ban-jo, poor guy gets treated so badly



> let's see. i think from chapters 281 to 290.... we will find:



My prediciton:

Knuckle lands another punch on Yuppi
Now a kick
Now a rock bottom on Yuppi
Ikarugo runs in a hall
Knuckle kicks Yuppi
Knuckle now headbutts Yuppi
Pufu escapes
Yuppi bitch slaps Knuckle
Potclean comes to the rescue
Netero v King but Hiatus ruins everything

Looks like a good ten weeks there


----------



## Oni (May 23, 2008)

I actually doubt we'll see Netero fighting... it is a bit more likely someone else (Gon?) comes in between and Netero will be his geezer self like "you fight him, I'll watch".


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2008)

King is Netero's prey, he's been bulking up especially to fight Meruem, I doubt anyone's gonna come between them (especially Gon).


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 23, 2008)

ah i want to see killua  god speed may be he will use it on Yuppi


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 23, 2008)

I wanna see some good action ... 

I don't give a damn about who is doing the kicking


----------



## Gary (May 23, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I wanna see some good action ...
> 
> I don't give a damn about who is doing the kicking



same here


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2008)

> I don't give a damn about who is doing the kicking
> As long as it not Pufu



I corrected your mistake


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 23, 2008)

do you think pufu will be fighting ?? 

 

he will run off and join a troop of gay ballad dancers


----------



## Gary (May 23, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> do you think pufu will be fighting ??
> 
> 
> 
> he will run off and join a troop of gay ballad dancers



we just know that will happen


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2008)

Pufu would do well in the Escapades


----------



## Gary (May 23, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Pufu would do well in the Escapades



that would be good


----------



## Fran (May 24, 2008)

Hi I've been lurking folks <3 Playing too much FF11 to actually update myself on HXH.
What's the countdown?
Hisoka needs to add one to her spoiler.


Anyways...

I can't look at Ikarugo without thinking of Tentacle porn 
A sign I need to be outside.


----------



## Gary (May 24, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Hi I've been lurking folks <3 Playing too much FF11 to actually update myself on HXH.
> What's the countdown?
> Hisoka needs to add one to her spoiler.
> 
> ...


what do you mean add on to the spoiler ?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 24, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Hi I've been lurking folks <3 Playing too much FF11 to actually update myself on HXH.
> What's the countdown?
> Hisoka needs to add one to her spoiler.
> 
> ...



Mattaaaru X3 X3 X3 ... we missed you <3 <3 

We need our HxH fix naaaaaaaaao   

I think we have nine more weeks of agony left  

and you are not the only one who is not updating self with HxH


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2008)

Nine more weeks? Jesus.

Let's ease the pain with this wallpaper-sized version of an image I showed you guys once already


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NeBy (May 24, 2008)

So, how are things here?

Been a while, after I got so much neg rep. 

I guess the same could be said of Oversoul.

Well...and hxh is out of the picture (pun intended) for nine weeks too, of course.

As an aside: I finished watching D. Gray-man (former suggestion on this thread). It was ok, but nothing special. Kinda like a variant of Bleach, actually. The second chapter was the most funny, I thought. 

anyway...other suggestions? (I get a bit bored.) 

I'm still thinking of making my own hxh amv youtube flick, but currently I'm busy installing a new combo, so it might take a while, still.

See you guys later!


----------



## Mukuro (May 24, 2008)

These nine weeks are gonna be killer.


----------



## Danchou (May 24, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Nine more weeks? Jesus.
> 
> Let's ease the pain with this wallpaper-sized version of an image I showed you guys once already
> 
> ...


Wow, that's pretty f'n awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (May 24, 2008)

It's 8 weeks now, not 9, but yeah its too fucking long



> As an aside: I finished watching D. Gray-man (former suggestion on this thread). It was ok, but nothing special. Kinda like a variant of Bleach, actually. The second chapter was the most funny, I thought.



The Anime's not very good but the manga's decent. Um I don't know you could try Baki the Grappler or Ultra Red, they're both fighting manga's and really good ones at that. If its shonen try Kekkaishi, it takes a while to get started but its really good.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 24, 2008)

i think D. Gray-man anime since ep 56 is one of the best i used to hate it
i suggest you all must watch sword of the stranger
may be the best action you will ever see


----------



## Krauser-tan (May 24, 2008)

true, d gray man anime has been great lately...


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 24, 2008)

Lets get back on to HxH people X3 X3 X3 

Started rereading HxH from Vol. 18 .... boy does the art look really crappy 

Kaito had to find Ging for his final task, wonder whom Gon and Killua will have to find. I guess finding Ging himself will be difficult enough for Gon. 

Wonder who Killua will be after


----------



## Ennoea (May 24, 2008)

> Kaito had to find Ging for his final task, wonder whom Gon and Killua will have to find. I guess finding Ging himself will be difficult enough for Gon.



They should have them find Osama Bin Laden


----------



## Gary (May 24, 2008)

yes togashi art can be good or bad


----------



## NeBy (May 24, 2008)

For the purpose of passing the time during the hxh hiatus (and for repwhoring ) I searched for another AMV on youtube, which wasn't with the typical pop-music. I found a pretty good one of Hisoka vs. Gon. Enjoy!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DatXB5pHUiY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Emperor Time (May 24, 2008)

That a great picture of the 13 original members of the GR.


----------



## Gary (May 25, 2008)

good video except i don't like how hisoka looks in the anime -[


----------



## Emperor Time (May 25, 2008)

I agree that there is something off to Hisoka in the Anime.


----------



## Gary (May 25, 2008)

yeah i say it is his hair =/


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 25, 2008)

what are the powers of that sassy pink haired girl in the GENEI ?

i like her 'tude

shalnark is the awesomeest though


----------



## Emperor Time (May 25, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> what are the powers of that sassy pink haired girl in the GENEI ?
> 
> i like her 'tude
> 
> shalnark is the awesomeest though



Her name is Machi and Machi transforms her aura into thin wispy-long threads in which she uses in a variety of ways, including seaming together old wounds to heal them, repairing back dislodged limbs (like what she did for Hisoka), and forming a noose that can strangle enemies with a tug. Her thread's strength is inversely proportional to the length. The longer the thread she makes, the easier it is to break.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 25, 2008)

wow so exactly the same powers as jolyne kujo from part 6 of JJBA. interesting


----------



## Emperor Time (May 25, 2008)

It true that both are very similar in ability.


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> wow so exactly the same powers as jolyne kujo from part 6 of JJBA. interesting



Except Machi came first (I hope)


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 25, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Except Machi came first (I hope)



JJBA is into it's 90th volume 
 

One more thing about Machi was that she has prescience. Her hunches usually are true.


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2008)

Is part 6 Stone Ocean? It doesn't matter to me Machi always came first


----------



## Emperor Time (May 25, 2008)

Yep Part VI is Stone Ocean.


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2008)

I totally didn't remember Machi's abilities. Does she get a fight somewhere?


----------



## Emperor Time (May 25, 2008)

Well I only remember her fighting and killing some mob people.


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2008)

Machi never got to fight as such but heres some panels of her using her ability:

SUSANO'O

SUSANO'O


----------



## Emperor Time (May 25, 2008)

That true but it does show how easily she can kill her oppenents.


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2008)

Machi is ruthless, I wouldn't want to mess with her


----------



## Emperor Time (May 25, 2008)

She sure is and she is so ruthless that she doesn't even like Hisoka either.


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2008)

I was surprised at how passive she was towards Hisoka, Im just glad to have a non fan service Shonen girl character.


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 25, 2008)

hey there people X3

machi discussion  i think machi is awesome, aside from her obviously being pretty hot she's like CMGOGO said, NOT a fanservice character (which can be good, or bad ), her dedication to the ryodan and kuroro is amazing as is her awesome ability to transform her nen into wires. lol at her turning hisoka down.


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2008)

Did someone say machi

*Spoiler*: __ 








What was the name of the vacuum cleaner girl again?

*Spoiler*: __ 









Also, still 8 weeks?  And still no news on what SJ and the artist are planning regarding ending HxH soon?


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 25, 2008)

zaru, thankfully the thing about them ending the series early was all bullshit, for a moment though i was nearly convinced and i can say i wasnt happy at all...

also, yes thats machi 
and the vacuum cleaner girl is shizuku


----------



## Emperor Time (May 25, 2008)

There both hot and Pakunoda is hot too.


----------



## Hisoka (May 26, 2008)

Ahhh I am not sure about pakunoda her nose did my heading 

@ Zaru - Yeah still no news


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 26, 2008)

hey hey wasnt it a fake and HxH isnt going to end or what


----------



## Hisoka (May 26, 2008)

It was a fake but the return date hasnt been declared


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2008)

Shonen Jump released a list of Mangas soon to be ending or going on Hiatus, people saw HxH on the list and started predicting that it was ending soon. It was obviosuly bullshit and it was just going on Hiatus.

Hey Hisoka


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 26, 2008)

Hey there people  

Yeah ... HxH ending was a joke in very bad taste. I keep hoping that the hiatus is only 10 weeks like the last time but sometimes it bothers me that no release date has been declared. 

how does Machi X Hisoka sound ?


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2008)

Why isn't Togashi big on pairings, I want some fanservice


----------



## Hisoka (May 26, 2008)

LoL Hisoka x Machi would be amazing, They are both h000t

And how many weeks has it been now since the haitus?


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2008)

Well the last chapter was released around May 9th so about two weeks, I know it feels like ages have passed:S


----------



## Hisoka (May 26, 2008)

I thought 8 weeks has passed =D

St000pid me!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 26, 2008)

Time traveling Robin ? 

Hisoka X Machi should have been one thing Togashi should have picked up 

Yeah it sucks when there is no HxH to read ... it is the only manga for which i would bother looking at the spoilers.


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2008)

> Time traveling Robin ?







> Yeah it sucks when there is no HxH to read ... it is the only manga for which i would bother looking at the spoilers.



We've still got Naruto spoilers


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 26, 2008)

naruto spoilers arent the same 

CMGOGO, 2 weeks  like robin, i thought it was nearly up



togashi


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2008)

Don't matter its still weeks left yet, we can discuss what we want in the next ten chapters.

I want all the Yuppi/Pufu figths finished, and I want some seious Netero ownage, I demand it!!!


----------



## Hisoka (May 26, 2008)

I want Netero vs King Hell yeah

Do you guys think Silva will fight Pufu?

And Zeno fights Yupi?

Well just a wild guess!


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2008)

I don't think Zeno/Silva will involve themselves with the guards, Knuckle and Killua are good enough for Yuppi


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 26, 2008)

I thought Zeno and Silva left the place ... 

I doubt they will join the fun ... they will have to be given a new contract for them to come fight the Chimera ants. 

Netero ownage is a must in these 10 chapters or else I will loose my respect for Togashi


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2008)

I hope the chapter returns with Netero and no more time wasting, just finish the fights Togashi and seriously no Ikarugo, that Octopus pisses me off.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 26, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I hope the chapter returns with Netero and no more time wasting, just finish the fights Togashi and seriously no Ikarugo, that Octopus pisses me off.



yeah .... Togashi making me feel like Ikarugo never deserved to live in the first place  
He was a sidekick ... putting a whole chapter on a sidekick is just ..... 

Why can't pufu just jump up his own ass and die ? 
Does anyone seriously want to see his fight ?


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2008)

Lol Pufu

Im only interested in his actual form, other than that I don't want a big fight. I was reading before and Ubo v Kurapica was only one chapter.


----------



## Hisoka (May 26, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I don't think Zeno/Silva will involve themselves with the guards, Knuckle and Killua are good enough for Yuppi



I doubt it 



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I thought Zeno and Silva left the place ...
> 
> I doubt they will join the fun ... they will have to be given a new contract for them to come fight the Chimera ants.
> 
> Netero ownage is a must in these 10 chapters or else I will loose my respect for Togashi



When did they left, we know they flew but where to ? They are the to find Killua and kidnap him I thought


----------



## Emperor Time (May 26, 2008)

Maybe after Yupi dies Ikarugo could inhabit his strong corpse and killed Pufu using it strength?


----------



## Hisoka (May 26, 2008)

I doubt that, I think Ikarugo would be dead before Yupi dies


----------



## Emperor Time (May 26, 2008)

But they can't kill off one of the eight good chimera ants, right?


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 26, 2008)

next 10 chapter = netero.

this is how i expect it to be, and if we have another repeat of the latest chapter (lol waste of panels) i am not going to be happy with togashi,

next chapter: 281, some killua and knuckle V yuppi, some pufu
282: morau V pufu, octopus quest
283 finish octo-quest with novu showing up
284: killua and knuckle V yupi
285: novu and morau V pufu, at the end of the chap we get to see netero and king ready.
286: finish killua and knuckle V yupi, we see the beginning of netero V king
287: novu and morau V pufu nearly finished
288: novu and morau V pufu finished, morau dead
289: FINALLY FULL CHAPTER OF NETERO V MERUEM
290: :WOW MELEORON TAKES OFF HIS MASK AND REVEALS THAT HE IS JAIRO, THEN HE DOUBLE TEAMS MERUEM EASILY WITH THE HELP OF HIS FRIEND GING :WOW



thats what i expect, THIS is what i want:
281-290: silva and zeno decide they want to randomly fight meruem coz theyre bored, they phone up their good mate hisoka who gets a ride on one of their dragons. meruem V netero is fucking gar, yupi shows up randomly, as does pufu. both zeno and silva jump from the sky, zeno crushes yupi, silva crushes pufu. everyone if fighting meruem when hisoka jumps of a dragon and crushes him. They then all have a party and ging is invited.


----------



## Hisoka (May 26, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> thats what i expect, THIS is what i want:
> 281-290: silva and zeno decide they want to randomly fight meruem coz theyre bored, they phone up their good mate hisoka who gets a ride on one of their dragons. meruem V netero is fucking gar, yupi shows up randomly, as does pufu. both zeno and silva jump from the sky, zeno crushes yupi, silva crushes pufu. everyone if fighting meruem when hisoka jumps of a dragon and crushes him. They then all have a party and ging is invited.



LoL we wish! XD as long as Hisoka is there! =D


----------



## Emperor Time (May 26, 2008)

So what are the odds that Shoot will survive?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 26, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> When did they left, we know they flew but where to ? They are the to find Killua and kidnap him I thought



Well, Zeno could have abducted Killua when he was completely surprised at his appearance. I still think Silva has complete faith that his son will eventually come back. 
He knows it is just a matter of time .... 



uchiha-alia said:


> next 10 chapter = netero.
> 
> this is how i expect it to be, and if we have another repeat of the latest chapter (lol waste of panels) i am not going to be happy with togashi,
> 
> ...



lol fangazam 
Approved


----------



## Hisoka (May 26, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Well, Zeno could have abducted Killua when he was completely surprised at his appearance. I still think Silva has complete faith that his son will eventually come back.
> He knows it is just a matter of time ....



I know but I still dont think they have already left the place, I am sure they are staying


----------



## Emperor Time (May 26, 2008)

I agree that Silva and Zeno should continue fighting the chimera ants.


----------



## Gillette_Series (May 26, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I agree that Silva and Zeno should continue fighting the chimera ants.



Yeah, they're going to have to fight them sometime right? Like when the Ants expand and multiply away from the Island into cities. It's possible, if Netero dies. Might as well kill them all off now for free.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 26, 2008)

They have to or the King will mate with a female and create another Queen who will make a whole lot of chimera ants again.


----------



## Gillette_Series (May 26, 2008)

Yeah cant let that happen or else not even the combined strength of every Nen user on the planet can defeat them! I think.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 26, 2008)

That true because than the human race will either become the slaves of the chimera ants or will all be killed or eaten instead.


----------



## Gillette_Series (May 26, 2008)

It would make for a great story though, if there was an Ant apocalypse and Gon and Killua joined the Spiders and was the last resistance to the ants.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 26, 2008)

But if that happen then the human race might go extinct which would be terrible.


----------



## NeBy (May 26, 2008)

I was thinking about the last chapters and why I felt a bit disturbed by it. Couldn't put my finger on, untill I wathed D. Gray-man, actually. There, the boy-protagonist creates a huge hand to fight akuma...and it always seemed a bit ridiculous. I mean, for instance: with a hand that seize, he wouldn't even be able to stand right on his feet.

The thing that always appealed to me in hxh, was that there were certain rules and consistency. Sure, many impossible (according to our real world) things happend too, but within the context of hxh, all stayed remarkably consistent - a feat that shows the genius of Togashi, I you ask me. Very few shounen anime/manga do, in fact.

But with the last chapters with Yupi, it suddenly dawned on me that (after D. Gray-man) that one could say the same about his huge 'transformation'. I mean, I'm willing to accept he is a special ant and all that, and I can readily accept he's transforming and all that...but it doesn't take away the fact the extra mass has to come from *somewhere*. I mean, you can't just quadruple your own mass out of nowhere. So...unless magic is invoked - which would be contrary to Togashi's whole set-up of HxH - it must come from something or somewhere.

Now, one could argument he only *seems* huge, but his total mass stayed the same. Alas, that is pretty unlikely, seen the fact that in some scenes, due to his added weight, he actually crushes down the floor beneath his feet. One can reasonable assume, thus, that his hugely increased weight/mass is real. But how is it created, then? Are we to believe it's grown out of thin air?

Mind you: I'm NOT talking about the transformation itself; that's well within the bounds of the hxh world. But just adding a tenfold of your own mass out of nothing is just...totally implausable  - reminiscent to many other shounen such as naruto and D.Gray-man. It just makes for a lot of internal contradictions, even within the context it is shown in.

The only viable option would be to assume it's actually nen-based. We've  already seen that nen can materialise into lot's of diferent things; ice, chains, bodies, etc. Therefor, it's not implausable that the huge increase of Yupi's form is actually directly fuelled by his nen. Since even in our world energy and mass are related, it even makes a bit sense, that way.

That would solve at least that problem.

However, I still have some trouble swallowing some aspects of yupi's form as shown. Again; not the different mutations and bulging organs on itself (it's hxh, after all), but the physical implausabilities when he demonstrates some of them. For instance; in the beginning, he grows a *huge* arm/hand. Even in D. Gray-man they didn't make it so big. Now, granted, yupi is more strong and massive too...but with such a huge hand - provided it's actually massive - he couldn't actually stay on his feet neither, when he stretches his arm. (And he does, when he destroys the stairways). It's mathematically impossible, unless he's actaully glued to the ground, or something. Now, of course, one can claim that he *is* nen-glued to the ground, or his nen has the capacity to negate gravity, or something.... but that really seems farfetched and born out of desperation. (Besides, if he could negate gravity, he surely had a better way to kill all of them).

So it seems to me like something of a fault, even considering the hxh context.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Emperor Time (May 26, 2008)

Well Yupi powers makes perfect sense since unlike Pufu who is a butterfly hybrid or Pitou who is a cat hybrid. Yupi is a demon beast hybrid, and as a result, is a shape shifter. With the example of an demon beast being like those foxes that could turn human that help Gon get to the hunter exam who also help Killua when he had to get to the hunter exam during greed island as well.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 26, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I was thinking about the last chapters and why I felt a bit disturbed by it. Couldn't put my finger on, untill I wathed D. Gray-man, actually. There, the boy-protagonist creates a huge hand to fight akuma...and it always seemed a bit ridiculous. I mean, for instance: with a hand that seize, he wouldn't even be able to stand right on his feet
> 
> The thing that always appealed to me in hxh, was that there were certain rules and consistency. Sure, many impossible (according to our real world) things happend too, but within the context of hxh, all stayed remarkably consistent - a feat that shows the genius of Togashi, I you ask me. Very few shounen anime/manga do, in fact.
> 
> ...



 yubi was originally made from many ants you can see that in the many arms and eyes he can grow i think the increase in his size is the accumalation of the many bodies he have if you accepted that he can extract many eyes you can accept he can extract many bodies why only eyes
and when he used his huge arm you could see his legs flying in the air so he can keep him self standing for a short time until he can swings his arm and i see that to be logical.(also this isnt animated he could be using his other huge arm to help him stand and when he swings his first arm he could use the force created to make a punch with other arm on the floor because when he hits the floor we could see him using both arms)

but the funny thing i thought about the same thing that when i was watching D.gray man  last episode also allen was walking out of a door in the enemy  place and  suddenly he couldnt guard himself aganist Road who kissed him if it was a bullet or a super fast enemy he could have guarded himself  that will never happen in HxH

and indeed it show how superior is Togashi 
ps i like people who thinks about every thing people like you should read for togashi and i am sure that every detail this genius make you enjoy it


----------



## Emperor Time (May 26, 2008)

But that the reason that Yupi is damn near impossible to kill.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (May 26, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> But that the reason that Yupi is damn near impossible to kill.



A final smash from Killua's father and its OVA BABY!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 26, 2008)

so how long will this one last


----------



## Emperor Time (May 26, 2008)

But isn't Yupi way stronger than Zitou.


----------



## Gillette_Series (May 26, 2008)

Silva's smash punch will not kill Yupi, it didnt kill zitou remember? What would instantly kill Yupi is, I could only think of right now, Kuroro's nen arowanas technique -- it'd eat him up faster than he could multiply


----------



## Emperor Time (May 27, 2008)

You mean the indoor fish techinque?


----------



## Gillette_Series (May 27, 2008)

Lol, does that badass technique even have an official name? Or should we just all refer to it as the indoor fish techinque. But it would kill Yupi easily right. right?


----------



## Emperor Time (May 27, 2008)

Only if he can't open up a wall or window to the outside is it invincible.


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2008)

Gillette_Series said:


> Lol, does that badass technique even have an official name? Or should we just all refer to it as the indoor fish techinque. But it would kill Yupi easily right. right?



The technique coule wipe out most of the Ants, not sure if it would effect the king tho?

Do you guys think Kuroro could take on Netero?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 27, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> The technique coule wipe out most of the Ants, not sure if it would effect the king tho?
> 
> Do you guys think Kuroro could take on Netero?



hmmm zeno said that netero is on another level than him and that he made him cry and ofcourse when they were fighting netero didnt intent to kill him because they are friends so non serious netero > zeno
while zeno said he can take kuroro if he isnt serious
so non serios kuroro < zeno
so i think netero can take kuroro
but still  kuroro true power may be bigger than netero but the biggest chance netero is stronger 

i think we will know after netero vs king  and  hisoka vs kuroro


----------



## Danchou (May 27, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I was thinking about the last chapters and why I felt a bit disturbed by it. Couldn't put my finger on, untill I wathed D. Gray-man, actually. There, the boy-protagonist creates a huge hand to fight akuma...and it always seemed a bit ridiculous. I mean, for instance: with a hand that seize, he wouldn't even be able to stand right on his feet.
> 
> The thing that always appealed to me in hxh, was that there were certain rules and consistency. Sure, many impossible (according to our real world) things happend too, but within the context of hxh, all stayed remarkably consistent - a feat that shows the genius of Togashi, I you ask me. Very few shounen anime/manga do, in fact.
> 
> ...


I don't really find it farfetched. Even in Greed Island Gon and Killua were concentrating nen into their feet to stay cemented on the ground in order to take Reiza's spike kills without being blown away. Sounds like it's within reason of the hxhverse.


----------



## KLoWn (May 27, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Do you guys think Kuroro could take on Netero?


in short, no.


----------



## Danchou (May 27, 2008)

What do you reckon Netero's nentype is? I always thought he'd be Specialization or Reinforcement, but his Hyakushiki kannon seems like an emission type hatsu. Wikipedia also lists him as emission.


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 27, 2008)

hey there kurapica Reckoner 

 about netero V kuroro, we really havent seen anough of either to know who could take it but from what we've seen no doubt netero and his hype can take him through. Punching at the speed of sound and hyakishi kannon is beasty.

 Not to say kuroro's not in without a chance, who knows what kind of abilities he's stolen? can he use them together? indoors he an use the fish in conjunction with other abilities to trap netero...

 as for neteros nen... id say he has more than just the hyakushiki kanon going for him (hidden abilities not seen so far) and id make a guess at specialisation. Obviously hyakushiki is emission and theres a good chance he could be an emission.


----------



## Gillette_Series (May 27, 2008)

Do you think kuroro could take a basketball away from Netero?


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2008)

> Do you think kuroro could take a basketball away from Netero?



Even Micheal Jordon couldn't take a basketball away from Netero


----------



## NeBy (May 27, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Well Yupi powers makes perfect sense since unlike Pufu who is a butterfly hybrid or Pitou who is a cat hybrid. Yupi is a demon beast hybrid, and as a result, is a shape shifter. With the example of an demon beast being like those foxes that could turn human that help Gon get to the hunter exam who also help Killua when he had to get to the hunter exam during greed island as well.



Hmm..I thought I made it clear, but still... I'm not saying he shouldn't be able to shapeshift, since - in the hxh universe - he IS a shapeshifter and mix of demonbeast and what not. But still, the extra mass has to come from *somewhere*. It's one thing to say he developed eyes all over his body...ok, in the hxh world and baing a demonbesat-ant, let's say he could do that. But creating eyes on your body (while having grosso modo the same mass), is something entirely different than just to grow a tenfold of your body out of nowhere.

If logic is implemented (and Togashi DID implement it in hxh), the only viable thing is to conclude it is somehow nen-based.

As for his arm versus balancing his weight...well, maybe the poster who said killua and Gon alreay demonstrated that has a viable possiblity. Hisoke seemed to have a nen that is able to 'glue' as well, so it's not entirely impossible.

My thing is just that Togashi is on the border of the believable (even within the context of the believable). thus, he has to be careful now, or he'll end up in a lot of internal contradictions which were, until now, the hallmark of most *other* shounen. for instance, if he shows Yupi glued to the ground, even with a total unbalance of the weight of his right arm, it would be hard to explain why yupi couldn't  walk on the ceiling, for instance. (Not saying that will be shown (or not), just that it opens some very restrictive principles, if Togashi wants to remain consistent.)

Anyway, I'm glad my post made for an interesting discussion, if not for extra rep.


----------



## Gillette_Series (May 27, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Hmm..I thought I made it clear, but still... I'm not saying he shouldn't be able to shapeshift, since - in the hxh universe - he IS a shapeshifter and mix of demonbeast and what not. But still, the extra mass has to come from *somewhere*. It's one thing to say he developed eyes all over his body...ok, in the hxh world and baing a demonbesat-ant, let's say he could do that. But creating eyes on your body (while having grosso modo the same mass), is something entirely different than just to grow a tenfold of your body out of nowhere.
> 
> If logic is implemented (and Togashi DID implement it in hxh), the only viable thing is to conclude it is somehow nen-based.
> 
> ...



3 words my friend, "Rapid Cell Division."


----------



## Emperor Time (May 27, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Hmm..I thought I made it clear, but still... I'm not saying he shouldn't be able to shapeshift, since - in the hxh universe - he IS a shapeshifter and mix of demonbeast and what not. But still, the extra mass has to come from *somewhere*. It's one thing to say he developed eyes all over his body...ok, in the hxh world and baing a demonbesat-ant, let's say he could do that. But creating eyes on your body (while having grosso modo the same mass), is something entirely different than just to grow a tenfold of your body out of nowhere.
> 
> If logic is implemented (and Togashi DID implement it in hxh), the only viable thing is to conclude it is somehow nen-based.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure it explain by Yupi nen type which is most likely the specialization type and probably has a special ability to increase or decrease his mass and weight into any form that he desires I think.


----------



## Gillette_Series (May 28, 2008)

So yeah...I'm thinking Hisoka brought that sorcerer to Kuroro to get dispelled by that death-lock-chain technique already Eh? So right after this arc we should see some mindless Hisoka vs Kuroro action.


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2008)

Mostly likely at the end of this arc we'll get a GR arc, and judging by Togahsi I assume were gonna get some sort of conclusion to Kurapica's story aswell.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 28, 2008)

Wow this thread have some activity today 

Btw Crimemaster, i must say the anime made Shizuku look kinda hot.

Her assets and behind especialy


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2008)

Shiuku's assets aren't her intelligence, thats all I know


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 28, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Shiuku's assets aren't her intelligence, thats all I know



Idd. But a certain pair however, that is her assets in the anime


----------



## Emperor Time (May 28, 2008)

So how many and which members of the GR will die most likely before Kurapica can finally say he got his revenge?


----------



## Juubi (May 28, 2008)

HOW COULD I NOT KNOW THAT THIS THREAD EXISTS?! 

I love HxH


----------



## NeBy (May 28, 2008)

Gillette_Series said:


> 3 words my friend, "Rapid Cell Division."



Yeah, well, that's just it. With normal cell division, one needs nutrients and energy to be able to start and sustain it.

With abnormally high rapid cell division, he would need abnormally high rapid intake of nutrients and energy too.

If you suddenly increase your mass a tenfold, then that mass has to come from somewhere...which means, the 'rapid cell devision' needs a sudden increase (in a timeframe of only a few seconds) - a tenfold increase, at least - for that rapid cell-division to be possible.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 28, 2008)

Maybe he absorbs nutrients from the ground in order to grow so fast?


----------



## Fran (May 28, 2008)

Juubi said:


> HOW COULD I NOT KNOW THAT THIS THREAD EXISTS?!
> 
> I love HxH



Welcome to HxH Thread!
Is that ... arghhh, can't remember his name anymore, from YYH on your avatar?


----------



## Gillette_Series (May 28, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Yeah, well, that's just it. With normal cell division, one needs nutrients and energy to be able to start and sustain it.
> 
> With abnormally high rapid cell division, he would need abnormally high rapid intake of nutrients and energy too.
> 
> If you suddenly increase your mass a tenfold, then that mass has to come from somewhere...which means, the 'rapid cell devision' needs a sudden increase (in a timeframe of only a few seconds) - a tenfold increase, at least - for that rapid cell-division to be possible.



Nen, nen, nen, nen, nen. Nen explains everything; just like chakra explains everything in the Naurto universe.

BTW, I think you're over-analyzing this whole thing.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 28, 2008)

Hey there people ... hows it going ? 

Welcome to the thread Juubi -
Beats me how you didn't find this thread for so long ... it was one of the most active threads in this section 

Did anyone mention assets ? 
Pics or didn't happen


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 28, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Hey there people ... hows it going ?
> 
> Welcome to the thread Juubi -
> Beats me how you didn't find this thread for so long ... it was one of the most active threads in this section
> ...



They are not as "nice" as Robin-chans or Nami-swans but still cute 



Cute pair of assets arent they? 

However Pakuondas pair are the best in GR


----------



## Gillette_Series (May 28, 2008)

Juubi, is that you in the picture with red hair?


----------



## Juubi (May 28, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Welcome to HxH Thread!
> Is that ... arghhh, can't remember his name anymore, from YYH on your avatar?



Yeah, It's Kurama

Lol it reminds me of the fact that YYH is basically HxH's older brother



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Hey there people ... hows it going ?
> 
> Welcome to the thread Juubi -
> Beats me how you didn't find this thread for so long ... it was one of the most active threads in this section
> ...



I've been pretty inactive for a while, so that's probably why



Gillette_Series said:


> Juubi, is that you in the picture with red hair?



lol i wish

I don't look anything like that, unfortunately


----------



## Juubi (May 28, 2008)

Btw I love the activity of this thread, lol


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2008)

Well with roughly 3 kg of makeup, you WOULD


----------



## Gillette_Series (May 28, 2008)

"I don't look anything like that, unfortunately"

Aww, don't be so insecure...unless you're are guy or something then that statement would stand up.


----------



## Juubi (May 28, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well with roughly 3 kg of makeup, you WOULD



gd thry 



Gillette_Series said:


> "I don't look anything like that, unfortunately"
> 
> Aww, don't be so insecure...unless you're are guy or something then that statement would stand up.



I'm a guy lol


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 28, 2008)

Juubi said:


> Btw I love the activity of this thread, lol



 lol hey Juubi welcome to the epic thread (most posts and views on the whole of floor 2 library ) We're not as active now, as say, 1 month ago due to the damn hiatus, and before pek came to try to sort us out, we spammed alot 

 6 weeks left till the return :WOW (i think )

and yes we all love HXH.


----------



## Juubi (May 28, 2008)

Wait...you guys actually know when the hiatus will end?

I'm definitely staying here, now


----------



## Gillette_Series (May 28, 2008)

pakunda has the best assets dont you think?


----------



## Juubi (May 28, 2008)

Indeed, she does


----------



## Emperor Time (May 28, 2008)

She looks different?


----------



## Fran (May 28, 2008)

Juubi said:


> Wait...you guys actually know when the hiatus will end?
> 
> I'm definitely staying here, now



He was going on a break for 10 weeks...
So something like 7-8 weeks left? :3 ~


----------



## Juubi (May 28, 2008)

Sweet          .


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 28, 2008)

Seriously though Crimemaster.. whats up with some of the users in the Most overrated film/movie thread in KT... I am getting really lame responses there for no reason. Its as if they are twisting my words.

And i am into the last OVA now, the animation is surely abit different and the soundtrack is not as good as it was but i still find it enjoyable.


----------



## Starwing (May 28, 2008)

Guys, I'm a bit pessimistic that it'll come back in 10 weeks...  I think it'll be longer, but the stuff Togashi comes back with will be better.

@Sanji,
Hm... I seem to remember Kuroro saying that Shalnark, Pakunoda and Shizuku were center of intelligence.  Which means Shizuku may be brainless on the surface, but she must have some other intellectual abilities... Or am I just insane?


@Juubi,
Kyaa, fellow Kurama fan.  Isn't the cosplayer in your sig a guy too?  

@Gillet Series,
Is that doujinshi?  Paku looks REALLY different.  So does the Hisoka in your avatar.


@About Yupi's transformation,

Rapid Cell Division only increases cell number, not gros mass.  Take it from a zoology nerd who's taken embryology.

But I didn't find the system inconsistent.  In HxH, Gon and Co. could push far more than their own bodyweight w/o nen (i.e. gates of Trial @ Kukuru mountain), which is logically impossible.  The beasts transformed into humans with significantly smaller mass.  Buhara consumed more than his own bodyweight.  And this is all done without nen, so HxH obviously doesn't follow real-world biology or physics.

But if we're really forcing the triangle into the square, I've read studies of deep sea fish that transform internal organs into muscles over several days, reproduces, then dies.  Or slugs that liquidize their guts and spew them at enemies.  It's possible that Yupi's transformation simply takes air into each cell, reorganizes them into muscle bundles, and then chitinizes them.  It would explain the change in size, but not the change in mass.  But then, we don't actually know if his mass increased, just that he became stronger.

I didn't see Yupi's transformation as nen-based, actually.  At least not entirely.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 28, 2008)

as i said why do you only accept that he can extract only eyes and hands not bodies
he is made of large number of bodies and he can use them
many eyes  arms  bodies and may be many something else


----------



## Gillette_Series (May 28, 2008)

@starwing
Those pics are fanart by Falcoon. He only drew the ensemble of the Genei Ryodan. Here's some more. Tell me if you want to see more.


I dont know who this is.

And lastly, everyone's favourite


----------



## Emperor Time (May 28, 2008)

That fanart is really good.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 28, 2008)

"Chimera ant queens possess an entirely unique method of reproduction, known as Phagogenesis, a fictional term meaning creation/reproduction through eating. By eating other creatures, a chimera ant queen can impart the characteristics of ingested creatures onto the next generation of chimera ants it gives birth to. To take advantage of the genes of a particular species, chimera ants have been known to feed until the fodder species is driven to extinction in its ecosystem." This is true as well which means that Yupi doing what he does makes perfect sense.


----------



## NeBy (May 28, 2008)

Starwing said:


> @About Yupi's transformation,
> 
> Rapid Cell Division only increases cell number, not gros mass.  Take it from a zoology nerd who's taken embryology.



That doesn't make any sense unless the cells that divide are half as small as the original ones. Let's get to basics here: a cell consists of molecules...when those molecules in a cell replicate, they actually make copies of themselves. When the copy is finished, the one cell divides in two identical cells (give or take a mutation). Those replicated molecules have to come from somewhere;  thus mass and energy is consumed/used to create the cell.

Of course, in a given state (such as a living body) the gross mass won't be affected in any major way on any given time when a cell divides, but that's because we have more then enough 'raw material' to go by for a while. In the long run though, if people didn't eat, ultimately all processes, including cell divisions, would stop.




> But I didn't find the system inconsistent.  In HxH, Gon and Co. could push far more than their own bodyweight w/o nen (i.e. gates of Trial @ Kukuru mountain), which is logically impossible.


I though that was a border-case too...but in the end, it's NOT impossible. The strength in your arms, for instance, are not derived from the weight/mass your body has. When I push something with my arm (horizontally, that is), I'm not using gravity. You do have a point when you push down, however, since in that case, you push yourself up too (obviously), and thus, your weight is determining the push (even if you have more force in your arms to move more than your own weight, without an anchor for your feet, you'd just push yourself up). Provided you have a strong anchorpoint however, it's actually quite possible to move something that is heavier then yourself - it depends on the friction of the object (and yourself) and the force in your arms.



> The beasts transformed into humans with significantly smaller mass.  Buhara consumed more than his own bodyweight.  And this is all done without nen, so HxH obviously doesn't follow real-world biology or physics.


Yes, they had a bigger volume, but there were no indication they actually had much more mass. If they had huge lungs, or transform their bones into more hollow ones like of birds, for instance, it wouldn't be a problem.

As for Buhara; that's something entirely else. I was and am not comparing with reality in our world, otherwise nen itself would be the first thing to point out. ;-) It's a difference between unlikely thyings that are made more likely in hxh, and about impossible things that could create contradictions. Even here, you have living organisms that can swallow more then there own weight. Heck, even a python can, and that's not all that of special beast or feat. Buhara might just be a freak of nature, with a huge stomach and an extra-ordinary fast digestive system. It's weird, it's fun, it's hxh-like...but on itself, it's not outright impossible and it doesn't create any possible contradictions.





> But if we're really forcing the triangle into the square, I've read studies of deep sea fish that transform internal organs into muscles over several days, reproduces, then dies.  Or slugs that liquidize their guts and spew them at enemies.  It's possible that Yupi's transformation simply takes air into each cell, reorganizes them into muscle bundles, and then chitinizes them.  It would explain the change in size, but not the change in mass.  But then, we don't actually know if his mass increased, just that he became stronger.
> 
> I didn't see Yupi's transformation as nen-based, actually.  At least not entirely.


That's all quite possible, but transforming one form of mass in another isn't really a problem. It's when mass is created out of nothing that it becomes totally implausable.

You're right in your assessement of Yupi (just as I said about the rat-foxes) IF there wasn't a strong counterindication that his mass *did* increase; namely that the floor caved in under his enormous additional weight. If his volume was due to air, that wouldn't have happened.

I dodn't know, but the easiest way to explain it, is by the transformation of nen-energy into mass.


----------



## Gary (May 28, 2008)

i am happy to know it is only 10 weeks


----------



## Gillette_Series (May 28, 2008)

WTF 10 weeks? How busy/lazy is this guy.


----------



## Juubi (May 28, 2008)

He's terribly sick.


----------



## Juubi (May 28, 2008)

Starwing said:


> @Juubi,
> Kyaa, fellow Kurama fan.  Isn't the cosplayer in your sig a guy too?



I don't know, to be honest. It looks more like a woman to me, though


----------



## Gillette_Series (May 28, 2008)

Oh really. What is he sick with?


----------



## Juubi (May 28, 2008)

I'm not sure, actually. I just know that his sickness is the reason for the constant hiatus


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 29, 2008)

juubi, so you know not the truth 
here is my edited proof that togashi is not ill but a lazy bitch, put by me himself in the end of the latest chapter.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 29, 2008)

Activity ... we hazes it 

Man, 7 more weeks D: ... the wait keeps getting harder and harder with each hiatus 

Glad that I finally picked up TTGL  ...


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 29, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Glad that I finally picked up TTGL  ...



Trust me your going to enjoy it


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Seriously though Crimemaster.. whats up with some of the users in the Most overrated film/movie thread in KT... I am getting really lame responses there for no reason. Its as if they are twisting my words.



Don't worry about those idiots, just stick to your views and argue your opinion and they'll just have to accept it



Black Leg Sanji said:


> And i am into the last OVA now, the animation is surely abit different and the soundtrack is not as good as it was but i still find it enjoyable.



The Greed Island ova's had strange animation to be honest, the colors were far too bright and the animation itself was too clean cut.



> Glad that I finally picked up TTGL



Yoru only a year late but better late than never, get ready to overuse GAR now.



> He's terribly sick



So you fell for it, he's lying btw


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 29, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Don't worry about those idiots, just stick to your views and argue your opinion and they'll just have to accept it
> 
> The Greed Island ova's had strange animation to be honest, the colors were far too bright and the animation itself was too clean cut.





CrimemasterGogo said:


> Don't worry about those idiots, just stick to your views and argue your opinion and they'll just have to accept it
> 
> The Greed Island ova's had strange animation to be honest, the colors were far too bright and the animation itself was too clean cut.



Nah i dropped it. My knowledge of Batman isnt very good so i dont want to argue more about it. Thnx for backing me though, you are the man 

I think the animation in GI is alright, i am not sure if i will start reading the manga straight away though with the hiatus ongoing. 

Perhaps its best to wait until it starts up again so i dont have to be tormented bye the wait like you guys


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2008)

So what did you think of the Anime BLS?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 29, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> So what did you think of the Anime BLS?



So far its been great  
I dont mind seeing this instead of reading the manga when it has bad art at all.

Some characters looks better in the anime than from what i have had a peek on in the manga to be honest 

Especialy the women


----------



## Juubi (May 29, 2008)

Yeah, the women do look a lot better lol


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2008)

Except for Pakunoda, she looked as bad


----------



## Juubi (May 29, 2008)

Nah, she looked slightly better


----------



## Emperor Time (May 29, 2008)

It too bad when she died though.


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2008)

HxH lacks boobs, we need some fan service now and then Togashi


----------



## Juubi (May 29, 2008)

Well, that's what we have vacuum girl for


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2008)

But she never uses the vaccum in appropriate sexual situations


----------



## Emperor Time (May 29, 2008)

Like this?


----------



## Juubi (May 29, 2008)

That's exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Emperor Time (May 29, 2008)

I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## Fran (May 29, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> But she never uses the vaccum in appropriate sexual situations



Good Lord! :amazed

PS Loving the Shin Angyo sets ~ ~ ^^ Excellent Manga.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 29, 2008)

Well there still time for that at least.


----------



## Juubi (May 29, 2008)

lol     yeah


----------



## Emperor Time (May 29, 2008)

That is the truth.


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 29, 2008)

you people want faserive and bewbs? 
well so do i 

 i think togashi isnt really the type who's go full on with fanservice (lol code geass) but i wouldnt mind alittle  i mean, thats why shizuku was put in the manga


----------



## Emperor Time (May 29, 2008)

I agree with that.


----------



## Gillette_Series (May 29, 2008)

I want to see some ant boobies!!!!!!!!! anyone else with me?

jk


----------



## Emperor Time (May 29, 2008)

Ant boobies coming up.


----------



## Gillette_Series (May 29, 2008)

OMG thanks!

*Frontal Assault*


----------



## Emperor Time (May 29, 2008)

Strangely enough, she has the biggest rack in all of HunterxHunter?


----------



## Gillette_Series (May 29, 2008)

Is that so. It's bigger than those racks in your sig too. lol.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 29, 2008)

Well those are One Piece racks.


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2008)

> Good Lord!



You know you want to Mattaru



> she has the biggest rack in all of HunterxHunter?



She's actually a he


----------



## Emperor Time (May 29, 2008)

But it still the biggest rack though.


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2008)

As far as racks go yes she wins by a long shot, the only with racks that could rival her's are Netero's


----------



## Emperor Time (May 29, 2008)

But he doesn't have a rack?


----------



## Gillette_Series (May 29, 2008)

All of you are wrong. Yupi has the biggest racks...if he wants to.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 29, 2008)

Really, but I thought he can only grow everything but a rack?


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2008)

> But he doesn't have a rack?



Manboobs count


----------



## Emperor Time (May 29, 2008)

Then who has the biggest regular boobs?


----------



## NeBy (May 29, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> (lol code geass) but i wouldnt mind alittle  i mean, thats why shizuku was put in the manga



Hehe, yeah, I was thinking the exact same thing, when reading this thread: code geass... damn, he does a lot of (pretty hot) fanservice. The females in their mechwarriors that just *happen to have* scarse and thight clothing, with pretty big boobs gleaming of sweat. Or sitting in a hot outfit listining to the conditions of Zero...though there is no need for her to be there...

Yeah...subtle but not TOO subtle fanservice. It's not hentai, of course, but it clearly is intented to invoke *some* erotic feelings of the male populace watching it. (ok, and maybe some female populace too).

As for hxh..I'm actually a bit ambigeous about it...sometimes, I wish Togashi did go for some fanservice...I wouldn't mind Pitou in a more...well, nm.  On the other hand, it sometimes has a feeling of cheap and artificial about it, when a mangaka caves in and puts fanservice in his manga/anime, just for the sake of it. I sort of like Togashi for NOT going for the easy way of dealing with fans.

That said, the few times he DOES do it, it's all with bishous/bishis!? :amazed


----------



## Emperor Time (May 29, 2008)

Well Pitou is a guy cat chimera ant.


----------



## NeBy (May 29, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Well Pitou is a guy cat chimera ant.



I've never seen the actual proof of the guidebook! 

At most she's a bishi pussy chimera ant.

And a pretty hot one, at that.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 29, 2008)

In that case Pitou is a hermaphrodite.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 29, 2008)

fanservice in HxH is no for me
because i have a great respect for it


----------



## Emperor Time (May 29, 2008)

Well a little fanservice wouldn't hurt though.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 29, 2008)

Lol at Hisokas unmasked reunion with Gon and Killua 

I also giggled when he had a good look at them from the back


----------



## Emperor Time (May 29, 2008)

You mean Hisoka during Greed Island?


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2008)

I loved Bisque becoming a Hisoka fangirl


----------



## Emperor Time (May 29, 2008)

Well that only because Hisoka got everything where it counts.


----------



## Mukuro (May 29, 2008)

So, will HunterHunter take another break after it returns? Or will Togashi stop taking breaks? Isn't he risking getting HunterHunter cut from JUMP? Damn, this wait is too long I feel like quitting for some reason.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 29, 2008)

Don't quit since HunterxHunter is too awesome to quit from.


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2008)

I've talked to quite a few fans that have dropped the series because of the breaks but atleast this time we know when the manga will return, he's not leaving us in the lurch.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 29, 2008)

That true since at least it won't be for years again.


----------



## Gary (May 29, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I've talked to quite a few fans that have dropped the series because of the breaks but atleast this time we know when the manga will return, he's not leaving us in the lurch.



yeah good thing we know when he is coming back =D


----------



## Nakor (May 29, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> yeah good thing we know when he is coming back =D



when is that?


----------



## Gillette_Series (May 29, 2008)

7 more weeks


----------



## Juubi (May 29, 2008)

7 weeks isn't a terribly long time, I guess.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 30, 2008)

Hey there people  

I was watching some select episodes and I found an inconsistency ..... 

Machi was watching Gon Vs Hisoka in the Celestial tower .... but she didn't make any connection between the two of them when Gon and Killua were captured by the GR. 

Looks like Shizuku has company in being dumb and forgetful 

Edit: 

Make it dumb, hot and forgetful


----------



## Juubi (May 30, 2008)

It's a simple mistake, really. I wouldn't insult her intelligence over it lol


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 30, 2008)

Lol, I wasn't insulting her intelligence XD 

It was Togashi's mistake anyway ...


----------



## Juubi (May 30, 2008)

Yeah, true      .


----------



## Gary (May 30, 2008)

Togashi's mistake anyway yes yes it is


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 30, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Hey there people
> 
> I was watching some select episodes and I found an inconsistency .....
> 
> ...



yes, i noticed that back when i was watching it, but then again its not too much of a mistake, though you'd think someone with her (hot) intuitions would hav reckognised a face. togashi's fault for that.

also, 7 weeks is a long time 

Juubi, how long have you been reading HXH for (when did you start) post or pre 2 year hiatus?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 30, 2008)

he was some kid fighting hisoka it isnt much of a connection
she could have said ah that is the kid hisoka was fighting i think it wont make any difference to the story
hisoka didnt help gon


----------



## Danchou (May 30, 2008)

In the anime Machi does mention that Hisoka acts a bit cold to to the wrestling kid seeing as he supposedly knows him.


----------



## Juubi (May 30, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> Juubi, how long have you been reading HXH for (when did you start) post or pre 2 year hiatus?



I started reading it about 2 months ago, so I pretty much started a few weeks after the 2 year hiatus ended. I guess that I'm rather fortunate, in that regard


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 30, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> In the anime Machi does mention that Hisoka acts a bit cold to to the wrestling kid seeing as he supposedly knows him.



hey there kurapica Reckoner 



Juubi said:


> I started reading it about 2 months ago, so I pretty much started a few weeks after the 2 year hiatus ended. I guess that I'm rather fortunate, in that regard



 Lucky you . The series made its mega return (after 2 years, for chapter 261) around october-novermber 2007 (when we were featured manga of the month), even after that, togashi gave us 15 or so chapters then went into another hiatus (which was like 10 weeks i think) and we got chapters up until 3 weeks ago, then we got ANOTHER hiatus (lol you see how i keep having to change the bottom part of my sig )

 I started 5 years ago, and had to wait the full two years of agony


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2008)

I was pretty lucky I read the manga last summer and by the time I had finished it Togashi announced he was returning in a month. That 2 years wait really decreased the fanbase


----------



## NeBy (May 30, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Hey there people
> 
> I was watching some select episodes and I found an inconsistency .....
> 
> ...



Hold it!

(putting my hxh-expert hat up)

At least in the anime, she DID mention it sideways, AFTER the first encounter, to Hisoka. Something in the lines of: "Didn't you fight that kid, and if so, didn't you act a bit too cool towards him?" To which Hisoka didn't reply but just drew a card and smiled.


----------



## NeBy (May 30, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> yes, i noticed that back when i was watching it, but then again its not too much of a mistake, though you'd think someone with her (hot) intuitions would hav reckognised a face. togashi's fault for that.


Here comes Neby to the resque (for glory and rep!  )

You are all underestimating the genius of Togashi!! 

As said earlier, he *DID* put that detail in it, be it subtle. I've just rewatched the anime, and it's all there, in part 59. In fact, it *starts* with Machi recognising Gon, her facial expression changes and she says 'conoko' (this kid... - which is said in japanese in a meaning as a recognition). Further during that episode, she asks Hisoka if he don't know that kid, and if so, if they aren't a bit too cold to eachother.

Clearly, Machi is a smart girl which did recognise Gon, but for the rest she couldn't make any other link, for instance towards Kurapica - which the the GR were all focused on, at that moment.


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2008)

I guess Machi just put it down to coincidence, but its kind of strange since the GR over analyse everything.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 30, 2008)

lol ... it was a small inconsistency and the manga doesn't have Machi recognizing Gon. 

I doubt Gon was seen as some random kid by Machi. Gon fought Hisoka and survived for ... hisoka would have killed Gon without a moment's hesitation if he felt dissatisfied by Gon. 

Machi should have recognized atleast when Gon exclaimed on seeing Hisoka in GR's hide out


----------



## Gary (May 30, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I guess Machi just put it down to coincidence, but its kind of strange since the GR over analyse everything.



yeah GR is weird =/


----------



## Danchou (May 30, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> hey there kurapica Reckoner
> 
> Lucky you . The series made its mega return (after 2 years, for chapter 261) around october-novermber 2007 (when we were featured manga of the month), even after that, togashi gave us 15 or so chapters then went into another hiatus (which was like 10 weeks i think) and we got chapters up until 3 weeks ago, then we got ANOTHER hiatus (lol you see how i keep having to change the bottom part of my sig )
> 
> I started 5 years ago, and had to wait the full two years of agony


Y halo thar uchiha-alia! 



i hate sasuke said:


> yeah GR is weird =/


But awesome. Even Karuto thought that they were strange and he comes from a family of assassins who torture their children and send them to dead battles since the age of like 3. ^^


----------



## Fran (May 30, 2008)

Woah
Nice find there Shanks!

Can't believe I forgot that. Shizuku does indeed have a partner in forgetfulness. 

That pink yukata-style dress she wore to the match was cute x.x;

Gon's left hand will get stronger once he reaches adolescence. 
Or his wrist will anyway.


Btw, what does everyone prefer:

Phinx in a jogging suit.
Or Phinx in his Egyptian suit!

I think the Egyptian outfit is badass


----------



## Juubi (May 30, 2008)

Egyptian outfit is awesome lol


----------



## Emperor Time (May 31, 2008)

Well Bonorenofu wonder who Kalluto was at first and the next thing you know there both working together against the Chimera Ants and I prefer the jogging suit myself.


----------



## Gary (May 31, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Y halo thar uchiha-alia!
> 
> But awesome. Even Karuto thought that they were strange and he comes from a family of assassins who torture their children and send them to dead battles since the age of like 3. ^^



tis be very true   .


----------



## Emperor Time (May 31, 2008)

Well that only because there the greatest family ever.


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2008)

> Even Karuto thought that they were strange and he comes from a family of assassins who torture their children and send them to dead battles since the age of like 3. ^^



Wait your family wasn't like this?

I find his Egyptian outfit worthy, his tracksuit is far too casual for killing people


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 31, 2008)

Egyptians are bad ass
Egyptian outfit  Ftw
but i think Togashi used a simple one there are better pharaoh s outfit


----------



## Juubi (May 31, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Well that only because there the greatest family ever.



qft              .


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 31, 2008)

* see my sig for epic zaoldyeck family 

I really wanna see what zeno's grandad was like, from the sounds of it, he was a fucking beast, i mean- netero was the only guy to have ever fought him and lived to tell the bloody tale.


----------



## Juubi (May 31, 2008)

definitely, dude

killua comes from one of the greatest families in anime, that's for sure


----------



## Emperor Time (May 31, 2008)

I agree with that.


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2008)

> killua comes from one of the greatest families in anime, that's for sure



Exactly, the families fucking badass, yet they don't fight unless contracted

Zeno should have fought the King as well


----------



## Juubi (May 31, 2008)

nah, then we KNOW that the king would've died, lol


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2008)

I guess so, I just want to see someone from the family go all out, every time something intervenes and the fights left unfinished

I wanna see Zeno, Silva and Illumi go all out


----------



## Juubi (May 31, 2008)

We all do 

At least we'll get to see Killua go all out in the next chapter


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2008)

Heres hoping Togashi get his act together and delivers in the next ten chapters.

Btw your sig Jubbi its fucking awesome


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 31, 2008)

lol no-one else wants to see zeno's grandfather? he sounds fucking gar.

 but then again the whole family is, just look people...


*Spoiler*: __ 



the father: silva





*Spoiler*: __ 



the son: killua



(from my sig)
 is this not fucking win 

also yeah lol @ juubis sig


----------



## Juubi (May 31, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Heres hoping Togashi get his act together and delivers in the next ten chapters.
> 
> Btw your sig Jubbi its fucking awesome



Thanks, man

I'll probably start releasing a series, lol


----------



## Gillette_Series (May 31, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> * see my sig for epic zaoldyeck family
> 
> I really wanna see what zeno's grandad was like, from the sounds of it, he was a fucking beast, i mean- netero was the only guy to have ever fought him and lived to tell the bloody tale.



Really? wow...do you have the panel that says that?

@Jewbi, you should seriously release a series of those things lol


----------



## Juubi (May 31, 2008)

Will do  :3


----------



## Emperor Time (May 31, 2008)

Those chimera ants are pretty weak.


----------



## Juubi (May 31, 2008)

Not the King and his guards, that's for sure


----------



## Emperor Time (May 31, 2008)

I know but most of the rest are weak though.


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 31, 2008)

Gillette_Series said:


> Really? wow...do you have the panel that says that?
> 
> @Jewbi, you should seriously release a series of those things lol



top right


actually Emporer Time, all ants division captain level (lol zitoh) and higher are quite powerful. royal guards are fucking beasts and we all know about the king.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 31, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> lol no-one else wants to see zeno's grandfather? he sounds fucking gar.
> 
> but then again the whole family is, just look people...
> 
> ...




yeah i want to see him
saying that netero was the only guy to have ever fought him and lived 
makes you think that he is even stronger than netero


----------



## Emperor Time (May 31, 2008)

I know but the majority are weak like the labor and soldier ant though.


----------



## Juubi (May 31, 2008)

that guy is one strong mofo


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2008)

> I know but the majority are weak like the labor and soldier ant though.



Well that goes for everyone, look at half the hunters, they're retarded. But theres no denying how fast the Ant's have evolved, the speed at which they were able to use nen was impressive.  They can easily eat their way to limitless potential


----------



## Emperor Time (May 31, 2008)

That true but only the Queen ant can actually do that though. Since the King ant has to mate with a female creature to make another Queen.


----------



## Juubi (May 31, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Well that goes for everyone, look at half the hunters, they're retarded. But theres no denying how fast the Ant's have evolved, the speed at which they were able to use nen was impressive.  They can easily eat their way to limitless potential



not really, i think it depends on the surrounding species

they can only go so far, and that usually depends on the potential of their meals


----------



## Emperor Time (May 31, 2008)

Well if they only ate Hunters and Nen users then the Chimera Ants would become super strong.


----------



## Juubi (May 31, 2008)

Precisely


----------



## Gillette_Series (May 31, 2008)

Maha, Ging, and Coco-chan V.S. The King and C. Ants all at once.

No logic is needed! VOTE NOW!!


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 1, 2008)

Who is Coco-chan again?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 1, 2008)

^The tour guide who shows people Zaoldyecks gate.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 1, 2008)

Its official, i have just finished the HxH Anime 

Now its only 95 chapters of manga left, but i am gonna save them until the Chimera Arc is over so i can read everything in one go 

So see ya in 7 weeks!


----------



## Danchou (Jun 1, 2008)

Nah! Read it nao and suffer with agony like the rest of us! 

Anyway, what did you think of HxH after watching the anime?

On a more general note I had a question about the Ant Arc. 
*Spoiler*: _this is probably a spoiler for you_ 



Wikipedia lists that Feitan was made temporary leader of the GR, but I thought the correct reading is that it was only Karuto who was offered leadership in case he was able to defeat Zazan. What's the deal with that?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Jun 1, 2008)

BLS read the manga  

 put up with the art and get through the epic story. and if you dont want to wait, like read 10 chaps a week or sumthin.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 1, 2008)

I thought it was great, i didnt find the GI arc to be on the same lvl of win as York Shin though.

Doubt i will have time to read the manga as i will start with the FOTNS anime today and read FMA from the beginning then later on read FOTNS manga 

HxH will have to wait unfortunatly


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2008)

Aren't you a busy bee


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 1, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Aren't you a busy bee



Yes, FOTNS will keep me busy for a long time. Hokuto No Shinken is a win fightingstyle so far, WOTTA!


----------



## Juubi (Jun 1, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> I thought it was great, i didnt find the GI arc to be on the same lvl of win as York Shin though.
> 
> Doubt i will have time to read the manga as i will start with the FOTNS anime today and read FMA from the beginning then later on read FOTNS manga
> 
> HxH will have to wait unfortunatly



                .


----------



## Danchou (Jun 1, 2008)

So as for my question: is Feitan temporary leader of the Ryodan?

I was just thinking. If Shounen Jump really wanted to force Togashi to step his game up, they should get him assistents. Currently he's one of the few mangaka's who doesn't employ them at all. It would be a great help to get quality chapters out at a quicker pace.


----------



## Juubi (Jun 1, 2008)

He really should get assistants, since that would mean more awesomeness

And I dunno if Feitan is leader--I always assumed that they just worked together under the assumption that Kuroro is the leader, sorta like a democracy with an absent president


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2008)

And yes Feitan became leader after defeating Zazan.


----------



## Juubi (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow, I really need to go reread some chapters

I'm forgetting shit @_@


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2008)

You know the man woman Ant Feitan fought and beat its ass with the power of the sun

Well he was granted temporary leadership of the group because of it.



> I'm forgetting shit @_@



Btw I use Wiki half the time to look up things


----------



## Juubi (Jun 1, 2008)

lol

TO WIKI I GO! 

and in all fairness, the only ryodan/chimera ant i remembered was the one with the vacuum chick and the spider lol

i definitely remembered that one


----------



## uchiha-alia (Jun 1, 2008)

lol juubi, i _thought_ those would be the one's you remembered 

you dont remember zazan? she can be found here fighting feitan


----------



## Juubi (Jun 1, 2008)

WAIT I DO REMEMBER ZAZAN

she's the bitchy reptile looking chick, right?

lol fail, she tried to be queen and got pwned by a real fighter


----------



## Danchou (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the answers.

Feitan is such a badass. I'm anxious to see what other variations his Pain Packer has. It's pretty hax as it is with Rising Sun alone.

I don't see why Hisoka's aim was fighting Kuroro when the rest of the Ryodan are that strong. Heck, with what he's shown I don't even see him beating Feitan to be honest.


----------



## Juubi (Jun 1, 2008)

Maybe Hisoka has a few more tricks up his sleeve

It wouldn't surprise me at all if he did


----------



## uchiha-alia (Jun 1, 2008)

Im pretty damn sure hisoka has more then just a few tricks up his sleeve. When have we see Hisoka go all out? never. but against Kastro we saw him PLAYFULLY killing a mid-high level nen user. Even among the Ryodan, hisoka is undoubtedly high-tier. The way they talked about him in greed island just shows they know his strength. Hisoka wants to fight kuroro due to him being the ONLY one in the entire HXH-verse to have the ability to steal other abilities. Hisoka is intrigued by this, and of course- wants to test his strength against someone as strong as kuroro.

/hisoka fan


----------



## Juubi (Jun 1, 2008)

Also, Hisoka is crazy and gets erections whenever he meets a strong opponent

That, too


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jun 2, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> Im pretty damn sure hisoka has more then just a few tricks up his sleeve. When have we see Hisoka go all out? never. but against Kastro we saw him PLAYFULLY killing a mid-high level nen user. Even among the Ryodan, hisoka is undoubtedly high-tier. The way they talked about him in greed island just shows they know his strength. Hisoka wants to fight kuroro due to him being the ONLY one in the entire HXH-verse to have the ability to steal other abilities. Hisoka is intrigued by this, and of course- wants to test his strength against someone as strong as kuroro.
> 
> /hisoka fan



Only Hisoka can fathom the way his mind works  .... The reason for which he picked Kuroro above the other members is probably because his interest was piqued by the enigma that Kuroro is. 
Feitan probably doesn't compare to Kuroro in terms of personality in Hisoka's opinion.  

That said, Hisoka Vs Feitan will be a cracker


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2008)

Juubi said:


> Also, Hisoka is crazy and gets erections whenever he meets a strong opponent
> 
> That, too



Getting horny is kind of a power up I guess

And yeah Hisoka only fights people that he's intrigued by, and he probably went for Kuroro because cuz he's the boss. Hisoka has a huge ass ego


----------



## Juubi (Jun 2, 2008)

Personally, I can't wait to see an epic Gon v Hisoka rematch


----------



## uchiha-alia (Jun 2, 2008)

epic rematch will be epic. However, right now im interested in what i think will be the best fight of the whole manga: Hisoka V kuroro, now THAT will be epic. Hisoka will be in full horny mode at the already ripe fruit that is kuroro, who will be more ripe win?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't like thinking about the rematch of Gon Vs Hisoka because it would mean the end of HxH. And I don't wanna think about it's end 

Hisoka Vs Kuroro will definitely be the one of the best fights of the series , but as for the best fight, I think Netero Vs Mereum will definitely have a say in that XD

Edit :

Epic Hisoka discussion needs Hisoka


----------



## Juubi (Jun 2, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> epic rematch will be epic. However, right now im interested in what i think will be the best fight of the whole manga: Hisoka V kuroro, now THAT will be epic. Hisoka will be in full horny mode at the already ripe fruit that is kuroro, who will be more ripe win?



I dunno, I kinda see future Gon v Kuroro as more epic


----------



## uchiha-alia (Jun 2, 2008)

meruem V king is quite simply going to be a fight of beasts. we will see ground shaking attacks of the highest level, and get to see how the guy who can punch faster than sound, and was once named the strongest in the world, fares against the utter strength that meruem possesses. It will be one of the best fights in the series, and will really be all about the powerful moves, moreso than hisoka V kuroro.

  hisoka V kuroro will have everything. the moves will be powerful, the pace will be lightning quick, they will both be extremely tactical and we'll get to see what 2 of the most powerful characters can do going all out. The reason i rate this one as the highest is not only because the insane amount of techniques that will be on display (via. kuroro's ability), but really its gonna be the pace of the battle. This fight will be blisteringly fast:

 imagine hisoka and kuroro exchanging blows lightning fast, then an indoor fish comes out of nowhere yet hisoka dodges it and sticks some bungee gum on it, and throws it at kuroro, kuroro gets out the cape to absorb the ability while hisoka appears from behind him to hit, he dodges and kicks hisoka in the face, however, hisoka uses the chance to implant a bungee gum on a nearby rock and as he hurls it at kuroro's face, kuroro blocks with his hand while hisoka then comes up from behind and smacks him in the face.



 imagine all that happening in 5 seconds, then you can see what sort of match this is gonna be.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jun 2, 2008)

@Uchiha-alia 

I think Netero Vs Mereum will have all that Kuroro Vs Hisoka will have ... excepting for the Charisma and drooling fangirls/boys cheering from the sidelines  

Mereum will not be beaten by power alone, since Netero himself has said that he stull has no chance against him. It will be down to a well worked strategy, inducing a false step from the king and then building in the advantage untill Checkmate. 
I think we will get a good idea of what to expect in Hisoka Vs Kuroro after seeing Mereum Vs Netero


----------



## uchiha-alia (Jun 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @Uchiha-alia
> 
> I think Netero Vs Mereum will have all that Kuroro Vs Hisoka will have ... excepting for the Charisma and drooling fangirls/boys cheering from the sidelines
> 
> ...



 i know that, in fact i dont think netero will beat meruem anyway. I am interested to see all of netero's abilities, as when zeno was talking about him, he mentioned that he has more than one, though of course- the most dangerous is hyakushiki kannon (*wonders how meruem will deal with that)



> excepting for the Charisma


exactly


----------



## Juubi (Jun 2, 2008)

netero v mereum will be nothing more than powerscaling, imo

They'll fight, and Mereum will win. Everyone else will shit themselves in the process


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jun 2, 2008)

I also have a feeling that Netero will die in this battle but tbh, I don't think it will be fair if someone else gets to kill the strongest threat to humanity in the known past. 

I have a feeling it is not Togashi's style to transfer fights to others ..... there is no honor in finishing a half dead thing, and I don't think it will feel right if such a thing happens


----------



## Juubi (Jun 2, 2008)

Well this series has been known to be unpredictable, so anything could happen, I guess 

What if the king or Netero didn't die at all?


----------



## Susano-o (Jun 2, 2008)

thnx for linking me, Juubi

sup, guys and girls?

just got into this manga and already caught up, which is quite a feat (reading 20+ volumes when real life is slamming you in the nuts with a sledgehammer, all that in about 2 weeks or something)

damn shame slips left nf and I started reading hxh only now  

anyways, I'd be honored to fangasm over hxh with all of you 

*bookmarks thread*


FUCK! THAT KILLUA'S FAMILY HIS DAD FUCKING DRILLED THAT ANT IN THE FUCKING GROUND


----------



## Juubi (Jun 2, 2008)

That could very well possibly the most epic scan in the entire manga, actually 

And then there's that fucking Dragon Dive that gramps pulled off, too 

btw congrats on the 13k post, dude


----------



## Susano-o (Jun 2, 2008)

if with 13 you meant (13/3)-(1/3)-(1) then thnx, Jew 

yeah dragon dive was pretty sick, too
also, he was seriously down having made a civilian casualty, that was pretty, well, professional lol.. at first I thought they were psycho killers in it for the fun, but also back with their match vs kuroro (my fav fight in the manga), they just stopped according to the changes in their mission


----------



## Susano-o (Jun 2, 2008)

didnt even notice 

edit: that fight was from vol. 11, btw... maybe I have a link around here
edit2: snatch it from anime-media if ya feel like it
edit3: lol OP has it, too 

rlly, one step out of the blender and I revert into a heap of measly noob


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2008)

I see we have new members, and Slips left? I thought he was just taking a break.

And have you guys seen the anime? Watch if only to see Hisoka v Gon and Kuroro v Zeno and Silva, both fights are fucking awesome.

Oh and obligatory thread question:

What gender do you think Pitou is?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Jun 2, 2008)

hey there susan 

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 



like father:




*Spoiler*: __ 



 like son:








which was more epic? discuss X3

@ CMGOGO, yeah slips left NF 
regarding Pitou, togashi may say its a 'he', but i think Zaru's answer is the more complete one  


Zaru said:


> I've only seen hentai pics about FEMALE nef, thus she's female



@ shanks,
i just really dont see netero beating Meruem ,yet i dont know how meruem is gonna go down, perhaps the 'real' king will bust it and pwn him

EDIT: :WOW damn susan you have SOME luck, you got the 13k post in this thread on your first post, which COINCIDENTIALLY happened to be YOUR OWN 3k post, wtf, how you do that


----------



## Arcanis (Jun 2, 2008)

If Zazan can be a woman then so can Pitou.


----------



## Juubi (Jun 2, 2008)

Indeed


----------



## Fran (Jun 2, 2008)

I am veoting the Peto is Female notion, purely for sexual appeal.

Lets take the case of Haku. Admit it, if Haku wasn't a trap, he wouldn't be anything close to as popular as he is today. The fanboys like running headfirst into a trap.

Likewise, Pitou being male only makes him more appealing. Don't ask me why. Perhaps I shouldn't have touched that stack of Futa. 

And checking in  ~ It's been a long time.



Oh. Let's start a little editing game:

Take this picture:



Now Take the Blank one:



And create some pervey Netero x Pitou.
lol @ Netero's face.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jun 3, 2008)

Man, Susano-o I am beginning to understand why you your rep bar has broken through the heavens 

-Sigh- we had some great parties to celebrate such posts ....

Nice game mattaru, but we all know you will win it anyway  .... 

Lead the way .... and we shall follow


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2008)

I like this game, quickie version:


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 3, 2008)

Can someone explain the difference in these 2 versions of chapter 261?


Page 17

I am confused now after skimming through both O_O
Is the Bleachexile one simply a fake?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2008)

Heres a tip BLS, never read manga from BleachExile and yes its a fake.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2008)

You can also try mangashare's online reader.


----------



## Juubi (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, what are the mangas? Sometimes they go by their english translations or by romanji, so they might be there after all


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 3, 2008)

Juubi said:


> Well, what are the mangas? Sometimes they go by their english translations or by romanji, so they might be there after all



Dragonball, Berserk, Hellsing and Hokuto No Ken.

Berserk and Hellsing is removed and Dragonball+HNK has only the first 20+ chapters.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Jun 3, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Can someone explain the difference in these 2 versions of chapter 261?
> 
> 
> Link removed
> ...



  

I remember when that fake chap first came out in the two year hiatus, i opened and thought it was real  fuck i was so excited but my excitement was soon replaced by not only dissapointment but ultimate lulz, AWESOME chap.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 3, 2008)

I would read Dragonball at the bookstore since all 42 volumes are there since I would know since I have read all 42 of them at the bookstore.


----------



## Gary (Jun 3, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I would read Dragonball at the bookstore since all 42 volumes are there since I would know since I have read all 42 of them at the bookstore.



lucky i can only find DBZ no db =[


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 3, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I would read Dragonball at the bookstore since all 42 volumes are there since I would know since I have read all 42 of them at the bookstore.


If i had space for it i would soo put this in my sig


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 3, 2008)

That too bad that you can't find DB at the bookstore and KLoWn why do you want to used my quote in your sig?


----------



## Gary (Jun 3, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> That too bad that you can't find DB at the bookstore and KLoWn why do you want to used my quote in your sig?



because how many times you said 42 ?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 3, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> That too bad that you can't find DB at the bookstore and KLoWn why do you want to used my quote in your sig?


Oh that's a secret


----------



## Gary (Jun 3, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Oh that's a secret



not to me


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 3, 2008)

So it because I said 42 twice?


----------



## Gary (Jun 3, 2008)

no a different reason i just thought of


----------



## Juubi (Jun 3, 2008)

I just read the assasins v Kuroro battle...it was awesome


----------



## Gary (Jun 3, 2008)

Juubi said:


> I just read the assasins v Kuroro battle...it was awesome



i need to reread hxh


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 4, 2008)

Didn't Kuroro only killed two of the assasins?


----------



## Danchou (Jun 4, 2008)

Juubi said:


> I just read the assasins v Kuroro battle...it was awesome


Damn rite. 



Emperor Time said:


> Didn't Kuroro only killed two of the assasins?


I think Juubi ment Kuroro vs. the Zoaldyecks. Also Kuroro killed most of the assassins that the 10 Godfathers send after him.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2008)

> I would read Dragonball at the bookstore since all 42 volumes are there since I would know since I have read all 42 of them at the bookstore.



I would laugh but I read 10 volumes of DB at my local bookstore, I got thrown out countless times and told it wasn't a library


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 4, 2008)

trying to keep thread alive.
killua rocks to be frank, he's my most fav in HxH.


----------



## Juubi (Jun 4, 2008)

He is an excellent character 

My favorite character is definitely...too many awesome characters for me to just pick one lol


----------



## uchiha-alia (Jun 4, 2008)

lol too many awesome characters, but for me it's both killua and hisoka, with killua edging it sightly. both are fucking awesome. ALOT of great chars in HXH.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2008)

@Juubi. That Bamboo Blade-sig gives me a goddamn boner, and therefore i feel compelled to give you some reps 


OT: ......i have nothing to say about HxH...

*Edit*
Scratch that, i have to spread around some first it seems...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2008)

We all know Komugi is the greatest character in HxH, her loliness is simply unbeatable


----------



## Vyse (Jun 4, 2008)

Hanzou always was and always will be my favourite char... I hope Oda includes him in the next arc


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2008)

> I hope Oda includes him in the next arc




Hanzou is awesome, and its Togashi, Oda is the other one.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 4, 2008)

Anyone else think that Komugi will bear the King child who will thus become the new Queen?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2008)

Komugi is dead so no


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 4, 2008)

That not true as long as Pitou is around still.


----------



## Arcanis (Jun 4, 2008)

Where's the Tompa love?


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 4, 2008)

Tompa is really great in defeating rookies.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jun 5, 2008)

Tompa is in your bed, smexin your dudes


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2008)

Tompa is still in the Hunter exam, failing hard


----------



## Fran (Jun 5, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> @Juubi. That Bamboo Blade-sig gives me a goddamn boner, and therefore i feel compelled to give you some reps
> 
> 
> OT: ......i have nothing to say about HxH...
> ...



I FREAKING LOVE B.B. No sig though 

My favourite characters are:

Nobunaga - Badass 

Hisoka - For that scene where he's staring at Gon/Killua's butt [repost for newer members prz]

Leorio - Resident Pervert.

Killua - This face is epic:


----------



## Vyse (Jun 5, 2008)

when is the hiatus going to stop? will it be more or less than 10 weeks? any news?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 5, 2008)

a stupid question.
when silva hit zitoh/(fast runner) in one of the last chapters, did he kill him or left him alive? i couldnt get that part.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 5, 2008)

Who would have survived that badass punch?  I bet he?s dead, though it?s not been clearly stated


----------



## [Kurapika] (Jun 5, 2008)

This series is top tier. 

My favorite part of the manga/anime so far was the Greed Island finals. Lots of action during that part. Gon vs. Gensuru was just awesome. That fight alone showed how much pluck Gon has.

I also liked Kurapika vs. Ubogin.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Jun 5, 2008)

hey there thunderbolt 
As for fav. chars, nothing like quoting myself 



uchiha-alia said:


> 0. tompa
> 1. killua
> 2. hisoka
> 3. Silva ()
> ...


----------



## Oni (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi guys I'm in my exams so I'm back and I'm bored 

Damn I missed alot and the thread has gotten a bit dead. So to relaunch a question that didn't really get enough response last time:

Do we want a timeskip?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 5, 2008)

i want
but i dont think it will happen


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2008)

Do I want a timeskip? Most manga's that have had a time skip have gone down the drain to be honest but if anyone Togashi could probably pull it off.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 5, 2008)

I wouldn't mind a TS, but i really don't care.


----------



## Gary (Jun 5, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Do I want a timeskip? Most manga's that have had a time skip have gone down the drain to be honest but if anyone Togashi could probably pull it off.



i don't like time skips =[


----------



## uchiha-alia (Jun 6, 2008)

im sure togashi could probably pull it off well but personally i dont want a timeskip.
Part of the charm of HXH has been seeing gon and killua grow and seeing how they do so. Its true that theyre still far from reaching the level of people like netero but i still want to see it step by step. NO TIMESKIP PLEASE.


----------



## NeBy (Jun 6, 2008)

To fill in the time while waiting for hxh, I stumbled upon the anime 'black cat'. Anyone else seen it? It's reasonably good...it even starts as something really good, but as often with these kinds of manga/anime, it gets considerable weaker the further it progresses. It goes the bleach-way, as it were. In the sense that it starts strong (black cat is ruthless killer) but it ends up all mushy and goody, all bad guys are beaten up and the good guys always win, and no-one ever seems to die. 

I'm actually quite pleased that Togashi doesn't do that. His villains are interesting and complex, cold blooded and amoral at one point, yet caring (for each other) at other points. And even when bad boys go over to the 'good side' (like with Killua), there remains a streak of darkness in their soul.

All in all, the 'bad guys' in hxh are intriguing and compelling, nothing like those of the majority of other shounen anime, where they are mere clichés.


----------



## Oni (Jun 6, 2008)

NeBy said:


> To fill in the time while waiting for hxh, I stumbled upon the anime 'black cat'. Anyone else seen it? It's reasonably good...it even starts as something really good, but as often with these kinds of manga/anime, it gets considerable weaker the further it progresses. It goes the bleach-way, as it were. In the sense that it starts strong (black cat is ruthless killer) but it ends up all mushy and goody, all bad guys are beaten up and the good guys always win, and no-one ever seems to die.



Seen it. Still love the cat faces, nya  . The biggest let-down was the ridiculous pace in the final few episodes, it was as if they wanted 10 more but suddenly had to squeeze everything into 3. I still don't get it but I'm not interested either, it was a snack to me, lol.


As for timeskips, imagine the Ant arc ending and the next arc closing Gon's search for his father. If Togashi's wife by then divorces him and takes half his fortune, he might consider a sequel series starting at a timeskip. I would approve of that, but we'd need closure on the current HxH first of course. Come on, what epic series hasn't made a timeskip of some sort?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2008)

I read the manga, its a decent series, reminded me alot of Hxh in the beginning.

And finally I hate Sasuke you got your name changed, I like Gary.



> If Togashi's wife by then divorces him and takes half his fortune, he might consider a sequel series starting at a timeskip. I would approve of that, but we'd need closure on the current HxH first of course. Come on, what epic series hasn't made a timeskip of some sort?



Lol but can you imagine a Part 2 of Hxh, Togashi just about completed this arc

But I could imagine a time skip, for instance Part 2 beginning with Hisoka v Kuroro


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 6, 2008)

could be something more interesting in HxH than hisoka vs kuroro ?
i cant think of something


----------



## [Kurapika] (Jun 6, 2008)

Slightly off topic (and call me crazy), but I'm thinking that when Gon does find Ging/Jin that he'll actually end up fighting him. I don't know if this is a common thought or not among HxH fans. But yeah, if he were to meet him and just talk to him and then that's the end of the series, I think that would be highly anti-climactic given everything that's happened in the manga thus far.

Gon: "Dad, I've finally found you!"
Ging: "Good work, son! Let's go home and play catch!"
Gon: "Sounds like fun!"
Kurapika/Leorio/Biscuit/everyone else: "Oh hell no, not after all you put us through trying to toughen you up!"

*Kurapika chains him*
*Biscuit buffs him up*
*Killua slices, dices, and lightning bolts him*
*Leorio steals his money*


----------



## NeBy (Jun 6, 2008)

Oni said:


> Seen it. Still love the cat faces, nya  . The biggest let-down was the ridiculous pace in the final few episodes, it was as if they wanted 10 more but suddenly had to squeeze everything into 3. I still don't get it but I'm not interested either, it was a snack to me, lol.
> 
> 
> As for timeskips, imagine the Ant arc ending and the next arc closing Gon's search for his father. If Togashi's wife by then divorces him and takes half his fortune, he might consider a sequel series starting at a timeskip. I would approve of that, but we'd need closure on the current HxH first of course. Come on, what epic series hasn't made a timeskip of some sort?




I'm sorry, but timeskips for hxh are not allowed according to the Universal Declaration of Human Rights, article 31, paragraph 1 and 2:

1. "No human shall ever suffer the agony and distress caused by timeskips in excellent manga and anime."

2. "Timeskips in such manga or anime shall be prohibited by law."


Since we all agree hxh is excellent, torturing us with such a thing would be inhumane, and against our universal rights of having good timeskip-free manga and anime!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 6, 2008)

mmmm if hisoka is going to fight gon when he Ripes (i think not less than 18)
so may be there will be a time skip


----------



## Vyse (Jun 6, 2008)

[thunder bolt];16565530 said:
			
		

> Gon: "Dad, I've finally found you!"
> Ging: "Good work, son! Let's go home and play catch!"
> Gon: "Sounds like fun!"
> Kurapika/Leorio/Biscuit/everyone else: "Oh hell no, not after all you put us through trying to toughen you up!"
> ...



*Hisoka rapes him*


----------



## [Kurapika] (Jun 6, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> *Hisoka rapes him*



Knew I forgot something!


----------



## NeBy (Jun 6, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> yes, i noticed that back when i was watching it, but then again its not too much of a mistake, though you'd think someone with her (hot) intuitions would hav reckognised a face. togashi's fault for that.





NeBy said:


> Here comes Neby to the resque (for glory and rep!  )
> 
> You are all underestimating the genius of Togashi!!
> 
> ...





'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> lol ... it was a small inconsistency and the manga doesn't have Machi recognizing Gon.




Ok, I've rechecked the whole lot of it - yes, I'm an obessive-compulsory hxh-perfectionist. 

I think the confusion stems from the difference between the anime and the manga - and the fact they were compared to eachother. But no way Togashi, our genius hxh God (we'll call him something different if his hiatus is longer than 10 weeks, though  ) would fail to notice such a thing, so I knew those blasphemous posts couldn't be true. 

The manga as well as the anime are consistent, but when comparing *the two* to each other, you get that inconsistency. As said earlier, in the anime, Machi DID recognize Gon - which makes sense, since she did see them fight in the celestial arc.

In the manga, true, she didn't recognise him (I've just checked it out). It STILL is consistent though because...TADAM!... She didn't see them fight!!! You can check it yourself: where, in the anime, she watches the fight from the tribune (and even dodges a flagstone), she is nowhere to be seen in the manga during the fight (and the flagstone crashes into the public).

Thus! Both versions are consistent! Togashi rules!!


(Well, maybe..we'll see in another 5 weeks...)


----------



## NeBy (Jun 7, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> mmmm if hisoka is going to fight gon when he Ripes (i think not less than 18)
> so may be there will be a time skip



LOL. 

I don't think he's going to be that political correct! (and neither is Togashi).

In fact, after the fight with Gon he says he (Gon) would be ready if he had another ten fights, if they remained in the celestial tower. Now, seen the fact there was a time-limit on how long one could not have a fight, one can deduce the maximal time that would take.This time limit was 3 months for each fight. So, the longest it could have taken Gon was 10 x 90 days, thus 900 days, which is less then 3 years. Since Gon is twelve, that would mean Hisoka wouldn't mind fighting gon 'for real' when he was 14-15 years old! 

In fact...let's face it: Hisoka has a shotacon-complex! He thinks 'unripe fruit' looks the best - the only thing that makes him wait is the fact they're not strong enough; he wants to have fun when killing them, after all. He has a fightacon-complex too, as it were. 

There is little doubt that, if Gon had already been strong enough during the celestial-arc  fight, Hisoka would have completely destroyed the 12-year old boy. (Which doesn't make much sense, unless one assumes his shotacon-tendencies are far weaker than his fightacon ones!) A minimum, maximum, or 'legal' age has nothing to do with it, only the question if they're good enough to have fun when killing them.

Yeah...one should face hxh reality: there is no politically correctness in it, certainly not to the point where Hisoka would only 'really fight' 18-year olds! On itself, he doesn't mind killing minors one bit! 

(So in conclusion; there is no need for a timeskip for that reason neither, thus).


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2008)

> Well, maybe..we'll see in another 5 weeks



Heres hoping and atleast the whole Machi thing was cleared, I knew Togashi wouldn't have such a simple unconsistency


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 7, 2008)

NeBy said:


> LOL.
> 
> I don't think he's going to be that political correct! (and neither is Togashi).
> 
> ...



i mean 18 years or something gon will be in his strongest form i dont mean legal age at all LOL what does legal mean to hisoka
also they are unripe fruit because they arent strong enough
i think hisoka dont kill strong people because he have fun in killing them only also because they are worthy oponenet and worthy for hisoka means they are  in their strongest form thats why he is waiting for gon if it was only for the fun he would have killed gon and i still think hisoka will wait until that age
kurapica was 17 and hisoka called him unripe 

12 year old child will never be recognized by hisoka


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2008)

Neither will a 12 year old beating Hisoka be believable


----------



## Danchou (Jun 7, 2008)

One major issue I was wondering about in Hunter x Hunter are the powerlevels.
Are Gon and Killua supposed to be superprodigies amongst prodigies? They're like 12 years of age and they are already supposed to be fighting at the top tier level since they're matched up with Nef even if their chance at winning should be marginal. Just the fact alone that they were a match for Knuckles and Shoot speaks volumes of their strength. Especially since they are still learning to about nen. While they're not quite there (I'd rate them mid-high tier) as their is still a considerable gap between them, with the pace things are going it's not going to take long before they're a real match for the high tiers. 

It's hard to imagine that even people like Gin, Hisoka, Netero, Biscuit, Silva, Zeno etc. were at that level when they were that young. These kind of people seemed to have achieved that high or top tier status during a much later period in life. So it sounds like there is a discrepancy along the line seeing as Gon and Killua are supposedly growing towards their level this early in life while they have decades more experience ahead of them. In Greed Island Biscuit even said she only controlled certain aspects of nen, which Gon and Killua have learned in Greed Island, in her late teens. Heck, Netero only achieved his prime when he was more than half a century old. 

This is a rough assumption, but at this rate Gon and Killua would be a match for the high and top tiers in the near future. Over a few years they'd be their equals and, since they have a lot of time to grow even stronger, eventually surpass them.
They'd probably be at the top before they hit their 20's. Then imagine them developing for a few years from then. They'd hit their prime way before Netero. That prime would set push them way over the (current) top.
*Though I imagine that there could be a point when there is nothing more to be learned (i.e. the point where you have mastered nen). Maybe that's what sets them and the high and top tiers apart. They could have already achieved that level and have developed through experience.*

So...wtf! Barring the theory I bolded in the previous paragraph and notwithcounting the specific way nen(combat) works, this doesn't make much sense. What are your views on this?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 7, 2008)

^^ I agree with most of it, except that you mentioned Ging in your list of Nen-users who achieved their prime in a later age.

Ging took the Hunter-exam when he was 12 years old as well. Considering this and the facts you mentioned above he´s probably the strongest dude out there = an older version of Gon.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 7, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Neither will a 12 year old beating Hisoka be believable



yeah exactly neither 14 or 15 
may be except sauske

@reckoner
yes i agree with you
thats why i said about 18

but i think that hisoka netero and others
were equal or better than them when they were their age


----------



## Gary (Jun 7, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> One major issue I was wondering about in Hunter x Hunter are the powerlevels.
> Are Gon and Killua supposed to be superprodigies amongst prodigies? They're like 12 years of age and they are already supposed to be fighting at the top tier level since they're matched up with Nef even if their chance at winning should be marginal. Just the fact alone that they were a match for Knuckles and Shoot speaks volumes of their strength. Especially since they are still learning to about nen. While they're not quite there (I'd rate them mid-high tier) as their is still a considerable gap between them, with the pace things are going it's not going to take long before they're a real match for the high tiers.
> 
> It's hard to imagine that even people like Gin, Hisoka, Netero, Biscuit, Silva, Zeno etc. were at that level when they were that young. These kind of people seemed to have achieved that high or top tier status during a much later period in life. So it sounds like there is a discrepancy along the line seeing as Gon and Killua are supposedly growing towards their level this early in life while they have decades more experience ahead of them. In Greed Island Biscuit even said she only controlled certain aspects of nen, which Gon and Killua have learned in Greed Island, in her late teens. Heck, Netero only achieved his prime when he was more than half a century old.
> ...



yes it is weird as hell=/


----------



## Oni (Jun 7, 2008)

It's the Dragon Ball effect I guess. Lots of anime have it so I don't consider it unusual for protagonists, but it stays odd of course. 



NeBy said:


> I'm sorry, but timeskips for hxh are not allowed according to the Universal Declaration of Human Rights, article 31, paragraph 1 and 2:
> 
> 1. "No human shall ever suffer the agony and distress caused by timeskips in excellent manga and anime."
> 
> ...



I'm against humanism, lol  Also, as I said, timeskips add to epicness of a series. If a series wants to be epic in terms of eras, dynasties etc. it needs timeskips (or spin-offs). DB, Gundam, TTGL, Naruto... even Code Geass has gotten a timeskip, and that series follows the formula 'combine all elements that makes a series popular and you'll have a popular series'. Then again, it's something personal I guess.


----------



## NeBy (Jun 7, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i mean 18 years or something gon will be in his strongest form i dont mean legal age at all LOL what does legal mean to hisoka
> also they are unripe fruit because they arent strong enough
> i think hisoka dont kill strong people because he have fun in killing them only also because they are worthy oponenet and worthy for hisoka means they are  in their strongest form thats why he is waiting for gon if it was only for the fun he would have killed gon and i still think hisoka will wait until that age
> kurapica was 17 and hisoka called him unripe
> ...



Yes, well, it seemed a bit curious that you just happened to go for the '18 years', in that case. I mean, if you're talking about being at their summum, the peak of peoples' strength, it doesn't make much sense to place it at 18.  The top performance for humans (physically) are reached between age 25 and 28 - I'm not inventing this, it's biologically/scientifically based (one can look it up on the Net, I one likes). That's 7 to 10 years *later* than the age you describe.

There is no indication that in hxh, it would be sooner, on the contrary. In fact, in hxh, due to the mastering/training of nen, it seems a lot later in hxh. As some already indicated: netero seemed to be at his peak around 45-50 years. That said, since nen can also slow the age, and thus one remains longer fit and healthy, I guess one can have a 45 year old with the fitness of a 30 year old. (Also, if 18 were the peak years, Hanzo would already be at his strongest; I seriously doubt that.)

Thus, if Hisoka would really wait until Gon and Killua are at their pinacle of strength and performance, he would wait until they're 25-28, not when they're 18. Mind you, this remains true, EVEN if one considers Gon and Killua to be exceptional prodigies...even when they would be amazingly strong at 18, they still would have their top performance at 25-28.

However, I already explained Hisoka said ten more fights in the celestial tower would be enough for Gon...and I already explained the numbers on it (you seem to have glanced over it, though): this means 900 days tops, which is less than 3 years. Thus, Hisoka isn't really looking for their 'top performance' years, but for a point where he's going to have fun/a real challenge when trying to kill them.

I rest my logically argumented case. 





Oni said:


> It's the Dragon Ball effect I guess. Lots of anime have it so I don't consider it unusual for protagonists, but it stays odd of course.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm against humanism, lol  Also, as I said, timeskips add to epicness of a series. If a series wants to be epic in terms of eras, dynasties etc. it needs timeskips (or spin-offs). DB, Gundam, TTGL, Naruto... even Code Geass has gotten a timeskip, and that series follows the formula 'combine all elements that makes a series popular and you'll have a popular series'. Then again, it's something personal I guess.



I always thought the time-skip in Naruto was ill-fitted and ruined a lot of things. Maybe a well-executed small-timeskip would be possible, but than it would have to be really short - and thus not very useful. I mean, just imagine it in practise: *where* would the timeskip take us, how many years? As it is now, Kuroro has or will be rid of kurapica's hatsu, in which case he promised to fight Hisoka. And after that, the GR surely will go after Kurapica. And there are tons of other loose ends that have to be wrapped up first, and which simply can't wait...it would be illogical to have a timeskip of more than a few months after this arc...or we'll lose a lot of higly anticipated conclusions. (Well, unless one works with a lot of flashbacks, but than one could as easily tell it lineary.)

I can agree with you in as far that some anime or manga, which handles a more epic/historical/'through-the-ages' aspect in their storyline might need some timeskips to remain manageable. But I don't think hxh is suited for it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 7, 2008)

@neby

no i havent glanced over it
but it didnt convince i dont think it is that mathematicly  
no one can calculate how much experience and strenght you will get after certain numbers of fights even for hisoka

when i was thinking about the age i dont know why but football players is what come to my mind and their stamina and performance is usually best at 18-21 so i thought that will be a good age

but anyway it still dont have to be that mathematicly (what the hell are you a computer)
thanks god you didnt say 28years  4months  and 3 days
i see 18 19 21 to be a good age
their top performance shouldnt mean 100% it could be 90% its the same

edit:i looked at the anime and manga and in both i found that hisoka said it will be more interesting if gon fought another 10 fights not enough


----------



## uchiha-alia (Jun 7, 2008)

actually kurapica, i dont see gon and killua at mid-high tier, though they are amazingly talented. Biske commented on teh talent they had in the GI arc and compared them then to her in her late 20's. this speaks volumes about the ttalent they possess. however, we must remember that gin also took the hunter exam at 12, and i dont think he will have passed on luck (as it can be argued that gon did). I can definetaly imagine silva, zeno, or kuroro at gons or killuas age being just as powerful if not more.

  Gon and Killua, about now, have finally entered the pro-hunter level. in other words, the top tier. Knuckle commented on how gons aura was equivalent to that of a low pro-hunter, and gons aura is one o fhis strong points. Taking this into hand, we can see that Gons most accomplished aspect is only into the lower tier of the pro-hunter level. The pair are still young and seriously, though talented and already powerful, they are quite far off being able to handle the top bunch of characters. I mean, they were even far outclassed by kaito, and he got his arm sliced off after pitou made a 1km jump in about 2 seconds. There is absolutely no way Gon and Killua together could have taken a serious pitou, thus togashi cleverly avoided that fight having komugi injured.

  Right now, after the progression both made in this arc, i think killua has advanced alot, and gon has atleast become close to knuckles level. knuckle himself wouldnt be regarded as a pro-hunter and if you see how he handled gon you can see the long way forward for gon. There is still al ong way, and neither of the two main characters have still came NEAR to completing their nen training. They need to perfect their hatsu, learn En, and increase all of their skills to a very high degree before they enter the mid tier, and then physical and mental training, aswell as their talents, will take them to the top-tier of hunter x hunter.

 They have the potential, and i think both gon and killua will be the high-tier when they reach the age of 22. however, since they ARE prodigies, and this is a manga (lol), they could probably get it before that.



my thoughts


----------



## NeBy (Jun 7, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> One major issue I was wondering about in Hunter x Hunter are the powerlevels.
> Are Gon and Killua supposed to be superprodigies amongst prodigies?



Yes.

Well...At least, it's clear they are prodigies of the highest order. We don't have all that many comparisons, though I remember Wing said his pupil was 'talented'...yet Gon and Killua surpassed him quite easily, so even compared to talented people, they have to be above-average. Let's say they're probably in the first percentile of prodigies.



> They're like 12 years of age and they are already supposed to be fighting at the top tier level since they're matched up with Nef even if their chance at winning should be marginal.



Actually...they're no real match, and everyone of their group (maybe except Gon himself - or he doesn't care, in his anger) knows that. But, it wasn't really their objective to beat Nef (well, except, again, maybe for Gon...but he's reinforcement, and thus simpleminded  ). Rather, it was to keep the Royal guards busy enough to separate them from the King, so Netero could fight them. As they are now, I think they're strong enough to keep Nef busy for a while - if she hadn't been busy with the snotgirl already, that is. I guess, as Netero viewed it, they were good enough for that task, even if it killed them. 



> Just the fact alone that they were a match for Knuckles and Shoot speaks volumes of their strength. Especially since they are still learning to about nen. While they're not quite there (I'd rate them mid-high tier) as their is still a considerable gap between them, with the pace things are going it's not going to take long before they're a real match for the high tiers.


Well...they DID actually loose against Knuckle and Shoot... but for the rest you're pretty right. One or two years more of this kind of training with this kind of progress, and Knuckle and Shoot won't be a match for them anymore.



> It's hard to imagine that even people like Gin, Hisoka, Netero, Biscuit, Silva, Zeno etc. were at that level when they were that young. These kind of people seemed to have achieved that high or top tier status during a much later period in life. So it sounds like there is a discrepancy along the line seeing as Gon and Killua are supposedly growing towards their level this early in life while they have decades more experience ahead of them. In Greed Island Biscuit even said she only controlled certain aspects of nen, which Gon and Killua have learned in Greed Island, in her late teens. Heck, Netero only achieved his prime when he was more than half a century old.


Well, we don't actually know. Seen as the rest of the Zoyldeck family is going strong too - with his lil bishi-bro in the GR and all - I do think it's a trait of the family(business) that they're pretty strong at young age. We don't have any information of the other neither in this regard, except for Netero and Biscuit.

Netero seemed to have been at it's peak fairly late; when he was around 50. Now, that doesn't really tell us how good he was when he was little, but if he was a prodigy, one can ask if it shouldn't have happened sooner, indeed. That said, whith the fact that nen slows down aging, it could well be that a master of nen in his 50ies, has still the strength and fitness of a 25 year old. 

Of course: how much does it slow aging? The best estimate of his age is around 100-110 years - but he doesn't look much older then 70...and he's still considered one of the stronger nen-users (still stronger than his companions, anyway, which aren't exactly weaklings neither, though much younger). If nen-users can slow down aging with a physical 30 years, it would actually make sense that he was at his peak when he was 50.

The other, more useful comparison is made by biscuit, during GI, in which she acknowledges at the end of her training, that they were already on a level that she only reached when she was 20 (or in her late teens, I forgot, but something like that). Now, unfortunately, though we know Biscuit is very strong, we don't know if she was a prodigy or not. We might suspect it, but there isn't any real evidence for it, and truth be told: it's quite possible she wasn't really a prodigy and got where she is today mainly by hard work, and training long hours/days/years - let's not forget her real age, after all. She doesn't need to be a prodigy to have become so strong, considering her age and the amount of years she had for training herself.



> This is a rough assumption, but at this rate Gon and Killua would be a match for the high and top tiers in the near future. Over a few years they'd be their equals and, since they have a lot of time to grow even stronger, eventually surpass them.


Depending on the few years, I guess. And let's not forget in hxh, it is made clear that there are many factors that influence the outcome of a fight, such as strategic and tactical planning, fighting experience, etc. In two years time, if the same level of progress remains constant, they will be with the stronger nen-users of the hxh world - maybe a bit unrealistic, but I guess they ARE prodigies after all. I don't think they will be quite up to the task of beating the rteal top-nen users yet, though. For winning against the top 10 nen-fighters, I think they'll need some extra years. Though...when they're 25-30 they will probably be the strongest around.

Ah, well, some-one has to belong to the very 'top', no? 





> They'd probably be at the top before they hit their 20's. Then imagine them developing for a few years from then. They'd hit their prime way before Netero. That prime would set push them way over the (current) top.
> *Though I imagine that there could be a point when there is nothing more to be learned (i.e. the point where you have mastered nen). Maybe that's what sets them and the high and top tiers apart. They could have already achieved that level and have developed through experience.*



Well, technically, they can't hit their top before they're 20 (as I explained in another post). Even if they reached full nen-mastery and had loads of fighting-experience by then, they still would have MORE at 25, and more importantly - prodigy or not, this remains the same - one is physically the strongest and fittest around that age. Netero was pretty late, thus...though as said, it's made clear in the anime he uses nen to slow down aging.



> So...wtf! Barring the theory I bolded in the previous paragraph and notwithcounting the specific way nen(combat) works, this doesn't make much sense. What are your views on this?


Well, it has only a limited way in remaining reasonable, and you pretty much said it. (Good post, btw! I like these kinds of thoughtful posts!)

One can only reasonably assume they're prodigies, and pretty exceptional ones at that. The hints we get - of Biscuit, notably - all indicate this. One can also assume (well, hopefully) this huge nen-gains and level-ups will gradually get less, the more they master nen. Maybe it's a bit like a growth-spurt of kids; they grow fast as hell when they're tods, then again when they enter puberty, but at a certain moment, things slow down. Maybe this will be the case for Gon and Killua - it would make the most sense too, because otherwise, they be at the tier-top in 2 to 3
 years, in the top 10 when they're around 18-20 and at the very top - beating anyone else with ease - when they're 25-30.

It's not completely impossible, being prodigies, but it would make a bit more sense if the power/level-ups and huge gains of the training become steadily less. It should be like everything one learns: when you start learning something, you have much improvements in a relatively short time, compared to your original level. And with additional training you get better and better. But at the end, one never reaches the same progress one made in the beginning, comparatively speaking.

I hope Togashi realizes this too. If he lets Gon win against pussy Nef - with or without Killua - he'll totally screw things up. But I doubt he will do something that absurd; he's a genius after all, and he remains remarkably logical and consistent, as yet.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 7, 2008)

how much time have passed since the start ?
at least its 1 year because killua took the 2nd hunter exam


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2008)

We have to accept that these types on inconsistencies exist in every Shonen manga there is. The fact is that men are at their prime around 25-29, even footballers so if we were wanting fights to be on a realistic basis then this is how old the main character would have to be. 

Look at Naruto or Bleach for example, both have main characters defeating enemies far above their level and age, but with them theirs always a "hidden power" that helps them, and from what we've read in HxH convenient shit like this doesn't exist. Right now Gon has no chance of defeating Royal Guards, so I assume either their will be no fight or Gon will have to team up with someone to fight Pitou. To be honest right now I have no idea of how Gon should be able to pull off a win against Pitou, no chance in hell. But Im assuming Togashi has something big planned out for Gon, something that will change him forever. So now if Gon can't have a chance of defeating Pitou then how on earth can we expect a 12 year old Gon to be fighting GR or Hisoka? 

So now Togashi has two choices, either there will have to a time skip so Gon can gain enough experience, or he will attain have some super power up before he faces off against Hisoka. Either way Togashi has his work cut out for him. Btw wasn't Hisoka in his teens aswell? So if there is a time skip then Hisoka will still bridge a huge gap between him and Gon, so Im afraid Togashi might just have to depend on unreasonable power ups.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 7, 2008)

hisoka is 28
so i think he will not progress much more he is already in his prime


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2008)

Are you sure he's 28? I thought late teens for some reason


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 7, 2008)

well at least Togashi won't make Gon stuff a crow down his throat.


----------



## NeBy (Jun 7, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> @neby
> 
> no i havent glanced over it
> but it didnt convince i dont think it is that mathematicly
> no one can calculate how much experience and strenght you will get after certain numbers of fights even for hisoka


Lol. Ermm..actually, you're saying you know better than Hisoka himself when he wants to fight seriously.

I've had these kinds of discussions before, and let me put it this way: unless it is explicitly mentioned in hxh, one can never be completely sure of anything. But, if one tries to substantiate an opinion, those who have the most logic and arguments based on the facts we *do* know of, have more chance of being right.

So, 'it didn't convince'...well, probably not, because you have that idé fixe in your head it's around 18. But it's not substantiated in any way. Logic dictates it's more likely *not* around 18. I've given my arguments why...where are yours?



> when i was thinking about the age i dont know why but football players is what come to my mind and their stamina and performance is usually best at 18-21 so i thought that will be a good age


No doubt they start in serious matches by then, and they can perform well, but their peak is still between 25-30.

Mathematical or not, I like opinions to be substantiated. I'll quote what I found on the net: "In 2005, Ray C. Fair, a Yale University economist, published a statistical analysis examining the age of peak performance among major-league baseball players. Fair determined that the age of peak production for hitters was 28, and that pitchers achieved optimal production at 27. Data from the National Football League and National Basketball Association tells a similar story."

Other articles about runners, swimmers, etc. tell the same story; they all put the peak performance age between 25-30. It's a general biological fact, that people have their physical peak around those years. It can differ a few years - mostly upwards, actually - depending on the sport, the sex (males or females differ, apparently), etc., but I haven't seen any article claiming peak performance is at 18. If you have, be free to point me to it.

If not, let's agree that it's more likely to be the years 25-30 than it is to be 18.



> but anyway it still dont have to be that mathematicly (what the hell are you a computer)
> thanks god you didnt say 28years  4months  and 3 days
> i see 18 19 21 to be a good age
> their top performance shouldnt mean 100% it could be 90% its the same



Ermm...actually, no. You are not being very logical in your arguments. 
*TOP* performance inherently means the best one can arrive at. The best means: 100%. If at 18 one would be at 90% and at 25 at 100%; then clearly peak performance is when he's 25. That you 'see' 18-19-21 as a 'good age' has nothing to do with it. It's not the age of their peak performance, and that was the reason, according to yourself, that Hisoka would fight 18-year old Gon.

Ergo, it doesn't fit.

If it was just a matter of having an interesting fight, Hisoka himself indicates that would come much sooner.



> edit:i looked at the anime and manga and in both i found that hisoka said it will be more interesting if gon fought another 10 fights not enough



?

(He even adds: 'but let's do it somewhere else, with our lives at stake').


Yes, and? If he says the fight will be interesting, he's willing to fight him then, obviously. So, if he would want to fight him at that moment, he envisioned 3 years would be enough, seen that he well knew the time-limits in the celestial arc. That means your statement 'if hisoka is going to fight gon when he Ripes (i think not less than 18)' is more likely to be wrong than it is to be right. 

Either Hisoka is going to fight Gon when he thinks it'll be fun and interesting enough, or he'll fight gon when he's at his peak performance - other reasons or arguments were not given. In the first case, Hisoka himself indicated 10 more fights (and thus, 900 days) would be enough to make it interesting, and in the second case, it would be around 25-30  years.

I really don't see much logical argumentation or reasons given as to why Hisoka would choose to fight Gon if he's 18, and neither are there any indications that this would be the case.

I've already rebutted the arguments given. The few indications we possess are, that he is willing to fight Gon much sooner than 18. And if he was waiting for his peak performance, it is more likely he would go for a 25-30 years age.

I rest my case.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2008)

> well at least Togashi won't make Gon stuff a crow down his throat.



Kishimoto is a fail of a writer, lets not even mention him.

And we have all forgotten Hisoka isn't a very logical person, he lives in the moment so if Gon at 15 shows him skills that makes him get excited then Im sure he won't hold back. He probably won't kill Gon but he will nevertheless fight him. In the Celestial tower Hisoka was just about stopping himself from "ripping" Gon's head off, so if Gon initiated a fight then anything could happen.



> I rest my case.



Thats very arrogant of you NeBy


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 7, 2008)

ah i dont know why you take 18 that i mean it must be 18  i said 18 because if Togashi was going to make a time skip i think it wont be longer than 3 years so he will finish part 1 and then 3 years forward gon is 18 now i will be thinking gon could fight hisoka (at least 18 is better than 15  but again i say it i dont mean it must be 18

hisoka said it will be more interesting doesnt mean it will be the fight where he fight gon seriously he was talking about this fight in the tower it seems you get it as the real fight he wants while i didnt

mmm you take top performance literaly which isnt wrong but hisoka will never be able to tell when gon is at 100% neither gon himself  but he could know that gon is near his potential  so he could fight him at 90% or something 

but according to you hisoka will want to fight 15 years old gon seriosly but then you argue that 18 isnt good unless you mean hisoka want fight gon for the fun of killing him only

so i want to know  from you what do you think
hisoka wants to fight gon in his top form seriously?
or
hisoka wants to fight gon for the fun of killing him or whatever you think?
from what you are saying i think it will be the later

@gogo
yes i think he is 28 but at least not less than 26


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 7, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Kishimoto is a fail of a writer, lets not even mention him.



People did say Naruto was a better main character than Gon... Don't know why since it's a complete lie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2008)

Aethos said:


> People did say Naruto was a better main character than Gon... Don't know why since it's a complete lie.



Those people probably also think Naruto is the greatest series ever to have existed. Naruto fails so hard, he should have choked on that crow.


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 7, 2008)

Indeed. Maybe Netero dying would untap Gon's full power.


----------



## NeBy (Jun 7, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> actually kurapica, i dont see gon and killua at mid-high tier, though they are amazingly talented. Biske commented on teh talent they had in the GI arc and compared them then to her in her late 20's. this speaks volumes about the ttalent they possess. however, we must remember that gin also took the hunter exam at 12, and i dont think he will have passed on luck (as it can be argued that gon did). I can definetaly imagine silva, zeno, or kuroro at gons or killuas age being just as powerful if not more.
> 
> Gon and Killua, about now, have finally entered the pro-hunter level. in other words, the top tier. Knuckle commented on how gons aura was equivalent to that of a low pro-hunter, and gons aura is one o fhis strong points. Taking this into hand, we can see that Gons most accomplished aspect is only into the lower tier of the pro-hunter level. The pair are still young and seriously, though talented and already powerful, they are quite far off being able to handle the top bunch of characters. I mean, they were even far outclassed by kaito, and he got his arm sliced off after pitou made a 1km jump in about 2 seconds. There is absolutely no way Gon and Killua together could have taken a serious pitou, thus togashi cleverly avoided that fight having komugi injured.
> 
> ...



Good post. One small remark though; Killua already can create En. It can be seen in one of the chapters of the last arc, when he's shot at with giant lice.



CrimemasterGogo said:


> We have to accept that these types on inconsistencies exist in every Shonen manga there is. The fact is that men are at their prime around 25-29, even footballers so if we were wanting fights to be on a realistic basis then this is how old the main character would have to be.


Finally, some agrees it's a fact.   The end-conclusion is a bit overboard, though. While prime is between 25-30, it's nowhere said all the main characters would have to be. I mean, if the manga/anime (or a book for that matter) is about two kids, prodigies, who become friends and become stronger together - then it would be rather difficult for the main characters to be 28.

But I guess you want to say, that, if Gon and Killua turn out as being the best fighters around, it wouldn't make much sense, since they're not even in their primes!



> Look at Naruto or Bleach for example, both have main characters defeating enemies far above their level and age, but with them theirs always a "hidden power" that helps them,


Don't remind me! 

I still maintain the first episode of Bleach was actually quite good, though. But you're right; it becomes asurd, in the long run (and the story got worse too, especially the second season).



> and from what we've read in HxH convenient shit like this doesn't exist. Right now Gon has no chance of defeating Royal Guards, so I assume either their will be no fight or Gon will have to team up with someone to fight Pitou. To be honest right now I have no idea of how Gon should be able to pull off a win against Pitou, no chance in hell. But Im assuming Togashi has something big planned out for Gon, something that will change him forever. So now if Gon can't have a chance of defeating Pitou then how on earth can we expect a 12 year old Gon to be fighting GR or Hisoka?


Agreed. If Togashi let Gon win against Nef, it will totally be utter BS, worse than anything Naruto or Bleach did.

But c'mon...we all know Togashi: he might be lazy, but he ain't no fool! He could not possible rape his own story like that.



> So now Togashi has two choices, either there will have to a time skip so Gon can gain enough experience, or he will attain have some super power up before he faces off against Hisoka. Either way Togashi has his work cut out for him. Btw wasn't Hisoka in his teens aswell? So if there is a time skip then Hisoka will still bridge a huge gap between him and Gon, so Im afraid Togashi might just have to depend on unreasonable power ups.



(shuddup about the timeskip!  )

Edit: Also, what I wanted to say is, there is no real need for both options you propose, if Togashi does it smart. There has to be a facing off bewteen Hisoka and Kuroro first, for starters...anything could happen. My guess is, if that fight ever happens and it goes through the whole way (not as with Kuroro vs Zolydeck), he could create a hell of a fight, whereby Kuroro manages to steal Hisoka's bungee nen, but Hisoka escapes and wants to take revenge (and his power back). In that case, no need to worry about inconsistencies about a Gon-winning-against-hisoka-fight anymore. 

Or...Gon could lose and die! 

Myriads of possibilities! With a good story and flow, Togashi can take us everywhere, without needing strange timeskips or uberpowering level-ups.

Btw, don't underestimate Togashi THAT much. In fact, here too, he remains pretty consistent. While Gon and Killua might be prodigies, and rapidly gaining power, the REAL top dogs of nen-fighters we know the age of, are in the peak performance period, like I said (25-30). Hisoka? Bingo! 28 years! Kuroro? Bingo! 26 years! This strengthens my earlier argumentation. Now, Silva is 46, and Zeno and Nereto are older still...but since we know they use nen to slow down aging, Silva can still be close to his prime, and the other two are, though past their prime, still able to hold their ground in regard to their physical condition. An age-slowing of 30-40% thanks to the use of nen would be enough to account for the (above normal) strong condition in regard to their age.


I've never seen a top-tier nen user in hxh, who was said to be 18.

The only possible exception might be Kurapica (he was even younger; 16-17?)...but I don't know if that's true. He's certainly strong, he's also a prodigy - or at least very talented and smart, has great hatsu, has a genetic advantage due to his scarlet eyes (and the accompanying switch of nen-type)...but is he top-tier? He's able to fight the GR, true, but only because his hatsu is specifically created for that reason...but how would he fare against equally strong opponents, who aren't GR?

Where do you guys place Kurapica (and why)? The very top? Top tier? Top 20, 50, 100? Lower part of good nen-users? Stronger (or weaker) than Gon and Killua?

My guess is, due to his genetic capabilities and 'tricks', he's probably above average, probably with the first 10th percentile of nen-fighters - speaking about his general nen-level and strength. He might be even higher ranked if you just consider him fighting against the GR. Depending on how many good nen-users there are in the hxh world, he might be in the top 100, I think.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2008)

> Indeed. Maybe Netero dying would untap Gon's full power.



I think Kaito's was suppoused to be thatXD

As for Kurapica, tho he might be using hax power up to fight the GR he is gaining valuable experience at the same time. He's moving further and further, he should be top tier among the Hunters soon.


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 7, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I think Kaito's was suppoused to be thatXD



Yeah well that didn't seem to work now did it? XD

Or maybe that power up will wait until Hisoka dies. I mean by then maybe he and Gon will be friends or something and Gon will get pissed at whoever killed Hisoka and tear them apart.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2008)

> Or maybe that power up will wait until Hisoka dies. I mean by then maybe he and Gon will be friends or something and Gon will get pissed at whoever killed Hisoka and tear them apart.



I doubt Gon would be friends with him, tho Hisoka kind of already has some weird (friendship) relationship with him. Anyway I don't see that kind of plot happening anytime soon, far too dramatic and silly. Sound more like Kishimoto and Kubo's work.


----------



## NeBy (Jun 7, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ah i dont know why you take 18 that i mean it must be 18  i said 18 because if Togashi was going to make a time skip i think it wont be longer than 3 years so he will finish part 1 and then 3 years forward gon is 18 now i will be thinking gon could fight hisoka (at least 18 is better than 15  but again i say it i dont mean it must be 18
> 
> hisoka said it will be more interesting doesnt mean it will be the fight where he fight gon seriously he was talking about this fight in the tower it seems you get it as the real fight he wants while i didnt
> 
> ...



I must say I sometimes have difficulty following what you say. I mean, not (or not only ) your reasoning but just the way you write. I guess you're not native english (neither am I, btw).

No, Hisoka wasn't talking about the fight he HAD with Gon; he hold himself together just *because* it was too soon. Which was why he said it would take Gon another 10 fights for it to become interesting, but that he wouldn't do that in the celestial tower anymore, because of the rules there, and instead wanted to do it without rules, with their lives at stake. It can't be made much more clearer that Hisoka wouldn't mind to fight Gon in that case.

I thought I made it clear for the rest: there have been, thusfar, two major thoughts about why Hisoka might fight Gon (and others). First, the illogical desire of Hisoka as a fightacon, to fight whomever he thinks is interesting or fun enough to fight. Secondly, he fights people who are at their prime.

I've just demonstrated that, if it's reason 1, he won't mind fighting Gon at the age of 14-15, since he himself said it would be interesting by that time, and if it's reason 2, it will be around the age of 27, instead of 18.

Your further argument that Hisoka would not know if it's 90 or at 100% has little argumentational value, since whatever the percentages, he should know people are at their peak around 27-28 (or 25-30, if you really want to broaden it), NOT around 18.

Thus, your original statement is very unlikely to be true.

Concerning my personal opinion, I agree with crimemastergogo: there have been more then one indication that Hisoka fights whoever and whenever he thinks he will have fun fighting, which means, it must be interesting enough for him to fight that person (e.g.not to weak). It doesn't necessarily mean peak performance, just enough fighting skill to arouse his desire. Indications are, that would be after 10 fights already, in Gons' case.

Another and third reason that might have an influence on his wish to fight someone, might be the opponents age itself. There are some indications that Hisoka dislikes fighting old(er) people. Maybe that's because he reckons old(er) people are too weak - he did want to fight Netero, after all, probably because he realized he's strong. But then again, I do feel Hisoka has a preference for young boys...I mean, younger fighters.  
Let's say, depending on their skills, from their early teens to their 'peak performance' years. It could also be, that it's just their potential that arouses him.

It's probably a mix of those factors, but the most important part is still the second reason, me thinks.



CrimemasterGogo said:


> Thats very arrogant of you NeBy



Let's say cocky. 

But...ok...I'll let you be the judge of the arguments in our posts! 



CrimemasterGogo said:


> I doubt Gon would be friends with him, tho Hisoka kind of already has some weird (friendship) relationship with him. Anyway I don't see that kind of plot happening anytime soon, far too dramatic and silly. Sound more like Kishimoto and Kubo's work.



You sure it's *friendship*? 

When your more-than-twice-as-old friend is checking out your butt, there are, I think, other words for it.

LOL.

Well, ok, may that as it be... but it's sure hard to call it friendship if he fancies killing you. ;-)


----------



## mootz (Jun 7, 2008)

does every post have to be so tl;dr trying to get a guage on the curent discussion was a pain in the neck

i think the naruto and gon comparison to be very lol


----------



## Danchou (Jun 7, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> ^^ I agree with most of it, except that you mentioned Ging in your list of Nen-users who achieved their prime in a later age.
> 
> Ging took the Hunter-exam when he was 12 years old as well. Considering this and the facts you mentioned above he´s probably the strongest dude out there = an older version of Gon.


True true. Though, I can't imagine even him having that kind of growth. Then again he is Gon's father and the main reason the story ever started. And he has the feats to back it up i.e. Netero saying that he is in the top 5 of nenusers. Though that is probably his strength at this point in time (i.e. when he was past his 30's) which sounds about the right age to reach your peak.
I can't imagine that all those other überstrong nenusers weren't at that level when they were this young.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah exactly neither 14 or 15
> may be except sauske
> 
> @reckoner
> ...


I'm not sure. Netero really only reached his prime when he was over 50. With the rate Gon and Killua are going I doubt they need that much time. So if Hisoka, Netero and the others had a similar start, what was it that took them so long to reach the peak?



uchiha-alia said:


> actually kurapica, i dont see gon and killua at mid-high tier, though they are amazingly talented. Biske commented on teh talent they had in the GI arc and compared them then to her in her late 20's. this speaks volumes about the ttalent they possess. however, we must remember that gin also took the hunter exam at 12, and i dont think he will have passed on luck (as it can be argued that gon did). I can definetaly imagine silva, zeno, or kuroro at gons or killuas age being just as powerful if not more.
> 
> Gon and Killua, about now, have finally entered the pro-hunter level. in other words, the top tier. Knuckle commented on how gons aura was equivalent to that of a low pro-hunter, and gons aura is one o fhis strong points. Taking this into hand, we can see that Gons most accomplished aspect is only into the lower tier of the pro-hunter level. The pair are still young and seriously, though talented and already powerful, they are quite far off being able to handle the top bunch of characters. I mean, they were even far outclassed by kaito, and he got his arm sliced off after pitou made a 1km jump in about 2 seconds. There is absolutely no way Gon and Killua together could have taken a serious pitou, thus togashi cleverly avoided that fight having komugi injured.
> 
> ...


My next remarks involves a lot of assumption and rough assessments as it's hard to pinpoint a coherent red line through all aspects of nen and the hxhverse. It's not necessarily so that even Togashi was able to make every aspect of the story suit logic and coherence. Though this powerlevel stuff certainly sounds as an important issue.

Anyway, I say mid-high (mid to hightier), since Gon and Killua did have a realistic shot at defeating Knuckles and Shoot who I consider to be at the level. And then there's the fact that they're going up against Nef who is a high tier.
And while they may be credited with talent that someone like Biscuit only achieved in her late teens/twenties, we don't know exactly where Biscuit ranks in the overall scheme of things. Still, is says a whole lot when someone like Biscuit makes such a comparison. The fact that she reckognizes that talent from her own experience also means that she is obviously a talented master of nen.

Gin is indeed one of the people most likely to have undergone a growing spurt similar to Gon and Killua with him passing the hunter exam at 12 (though that doesn't necessarily mean he learned nen yet) and him being rumoured to be in the top 5 of nenusers at the age of like 32. I'd say the same holds true for people like Kuroro who founded the Genei Ryodan in his teens together with the other inital members and made it into what it was today. That also speaks volumes of his extraordinary strength. The fact that he could have a fight with Zeno and Silva at the same time and live to tell the tale is a further testement to his strength.

Speaking about them, while they are strong, I'm not sure they had the kind of power Gon and Killua have now at that age. Killua was rumoured to be the most gifted Zoaldyeck in their entire family history. And Gon seemed to have followed his fathers footsteps to the t. 

Silva and Zeno however are apparently not right up there with Netero who only achieved toptier status in his prime when he was 50ish) which sounds late compared to the growthrate which Gon and Killua are having. And even at this age when Zeno should have peaked, he finds himself incomparable to Netero even at this age. And while Silva is obviously überstrong, it seems he isn't quite at the Gin's level despite being considerably older than he is at 42.

Hisoka..was Hisoka. He liked Bungee gum when he was young. And he is strong enough to consider himself the strongest and seeks in any worthy opponents from unripened fruit to ripened toptiers even at the age of only 28. It stands to reason he is one of a kind. It seems likely he has also undergone the rapid spurt that Gon and Killua are experiencing.

I really can't imagine Gon and Killua being just at the (low end of) the proffessional hunter level. A proffessional hunter is simply a hunter that has passed the final hunter exam (i.e. that has learned nen). Gon and Killua were far and far above that as their accomplishments in Greed Island already demonstrated.
Thus Knuckles commenting that Gon had the aura of a mid-level proffessional (hunter) isn't that impressive relatively speaking. It's a big way of from toptier level which I think you're getting it confused with. That comment was also made in regard to the auralevel of NGL arc Gon.

Au contraire to that, his mastery of (advanced) nentechniques was lacking. Amongst other things he mentioned was the fundamental skill of being able to control the flow of aura through the body (something which Killua in Greed Island seemed to be very proficient in, btw). So, besides their enormous lack of real experience, it's mostly at those techniques where their improvement lies. To make up for that they have their tremendous natural skill, their ingenuity, their incredible amount of raw power and their ability to adapt and learn at an alarming rate as evidenced through the series.

All those things seems to have improved significantly since the NGL arc to the point that they went from being unable to kill a nenless chimera ant squadcaptain and being punked by Knuckles and Shoot to the point of decimating nenusing squads and even having a chance in their fight against Nef (even if it's only to keep her away from the King).

It's only natural to think they are at the least mid-high level nenusers if they're supposed to even stand a ghost of a chance. Kaito (who was deemed superior to Gon and Killua combined) was wtfpwned by Nef. Knuckles and Shoot (who were both still superior to them) are being wrecked by Yupi within the space of not even a minute. They should be at least mid-high tier (which is imo around Knuckles, Shoot and Kaito's level) and thus still not stand a chance at Pitou.
Nothing short of a hightier stand a chance at beating a Royal Guards. Maybe that's indeed why Togashi is shying away from that fight and will have to succumb to the main char-brats-are-überpowerful-syndrome. Even if that means that the balance of the powerscales in HxH would be rigidly disturbed.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2008)

Long post Reckoner and I totally agree, especially with the whole Gon v Pitou situation. Gon and Killua might have grown at an alarming rate but Togashi has made the Royal Guards an unbeatable entity. The fact that two experienced Hunters could hardly even scratch a guard is cause for concern, and so the inclusion of Zeno and Silva in the arc isn't too surprising. The invasion team needs serious back up, I half expected Kurapca to show up at the end of the last chapter. 

So as of now the conclusion to Pitou v Gon cannot be a brawl because Gon would be stomped, so what sort of conclusion could Togashi provide us with? I'll just say I don't wanna be in his shoes right now, actually i wouldn't mind being lazy


----------



## mootz (Jun 7, 2008)

wall of text, hit fucking enter please


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 7, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I doubt Gon would be friends with him, tho Hisoka kind of already has some weird (friendship) relationship with him. Anyway I don't see that kind of plot happening anytime soon, far too dramatic and silly. Sound more like Kishimoto and Kubo's work.



Meh well I figured Gon's soft enough to care if Hisoka died.

But I guess you're right.


----------



## Danchou (Jun 7, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Long post Reckoner and I totally agree, especially with the whole Gon v Pitou situation. Gon and Killua might have grown at an alarming rate but Togashi has made the Royal Guards an unbeatable entity. The fact that two experienced Hunters could hardly even scratch a guard is cause for concern, and so the inclusion of Zeno and Silva in the arc isn't too surprising. The invasion team needs serious back up, I half expected Kurapca to show up at the end of the last chapter.
> 
> So as of now the conclusion to Pitou v Gon cannot be a brawl because Gon would be stomped, so what sort of conclusion could Togashi provide us with? I'll just say I don't wanna be in his shoes right now, actually i wouldn't mind being lazy


I'm thinking that Pitou heals Kaito and they won't fight or Pitou will be severily drained from healing Komugi and well.. still win. I really can't see Gon and Killua pulling a win here.  It just doesn't make sense.



NeBy said:


> Yes.
> 
> Well...At least, it's clear they are prodigies of the highest order. We don't have all that many comparisons, though I remember Wing said his pupil was 'talented'...yet Gon and Killua surpassed him quite easily, so even compared to talented people, they have to be above-average. Let's say they're probably in the first percentile of prodigies.


They are indeed prodigies of the highest order. Way back in the Celestial Towers arc Wing commented that he may have awakened a monster by learning Gon and Killua nen. Later he mentioned that they are as gifted as one person in 10 million (which assuming their world more or less equals our can roughly be interpreted to mean that there are only 500 people who had similar skill in the verse). Though, I'm not sure if that was measured in potential or was meant as a direct comparison to those others.



> Well...they're no real match, and everyone of their group (maybe except Gon himself - or he doesn't care, in his anger) knows that. But, it wasn't really their objective to beat Nef (well, except, again, maybe for Gon...but he's reinforcement, and thus simplemined  ). Rather, it was to keep the Royal guards busy enough to separate them from the King, so Netero could fight them. As they are now, I think they're strong enough to keep Nef busy for a while - if she hadn't been busy with the snotgirl already, that is. I guess, as Netero viewed it, they were good enough for that task, even if it killed them.


That's the thing. Even if they are no match for Nef, they shouldn't almost not even be as much as a factor for him. Not even long enough to keep him busy. Nef wtfpwned Kaito who was as strong as Gon and Killua combined near instantly. He was planning to do the same to Netero with his Terpsichora until he was on his turn wtfpwned by Hayakushiki Kannon. If he was facing Gon or Killua there is almost nothing to suggest he wouldn't have near instantly murked them both with Terpsichora. They are just not on that level yet.
Yupi is effortlessly breaking down mid-high tiers Shoot and Knuckles (who also has the aid of Meleoron) within the space of seconds. And they are both stronger than Gon and Killua are.



> Well...they DID actually loose against Knuckle and Shoot... but for the rest you're pretty right. One or two years more of this kind of training with this kind of progress, and Knuckle and Shoot won't be a match for them anymore.


Yeah you're right on both accounts.



> Well, we don't actually know. Seen as the rest of the Zoyldeck family is going strong too - with his lil bishi-bro in the GR and all - I do think it's a trait of the family(business) that they're pretty strong at young age. We don't have any information of the other neither in this regard, except for Netero and Biscuit.
> 
> Netero seemed to have been at it's peak fairly late; when he was around 50. Now, that doesn't really tell us how good he was when he was little, but if he was a prodigy, one can ask if it shouldn't have happened sooner, indeed. That said, whith the fact that nen slows down aging, it could well be that a master of nen in his 50ies, has still the strength and fitness of a 25 year old.
> 
> ...


Well, we know that Killua is supposed to be the most gifted Zoaldyeck in history. And while they don't seem to be approaching the growth in Killua's power as unconventional, the fact that at this rate he is moving towards high tier level in HxH (which is where I would place them) at such a young age seems undeniable. They've reached this level in roughly a year. Imagine what a few years more will do for them. It just doesn't add up.

Netero did seem to have peeked late, but I doubt it would be exceptionally late. I just can't imagine the former strongest nen user in the world and the president of the hunter organization to be a latebloomer. If he was a prodigy which sounds logical, he should have indeed reached that point at a much younger age. The assumption that nen slows down age works on both sides. In fact it only adds up to the vastness of Gon and Killua's potential learningcurve.

As you said, there's also Biscuit comments to take notice of. We don't really know her real strength and growthrate, but I really can't imagine it to be unrepresentative for anything less than that of a mid-high tier nenuser. Especially since she is supposed to be a nenmaster to a nenmaster like Wing (who she called untalented or something like that).



> Depending on the few years, I guess. And let's not forget in hxh, it is made clear that there are many factors that influence the outcome of a fight, such as strategic and tactical planning, fighting experience, etc. In two years time, if the same level of progress remains constant, they will be with the stronger nen-users of the hxh world - maybe a bit unrealistic, but I guess they ARE prodigies after all. I don't think they will be quite up to the task of beating the rteal top-nen users yet, though. For winning against the top 10 nen-fighters, I think they'll need some extra years. Though...when they're 25-30 they will probably be the strongest around.
> 
> Ah, well, some-one has to belong to the very 'top', no?


I guess you might be right. Still sounds a bit much to swallow that they're approaching that level this early imo.



> Well, technically, they can't hit their top before they're 20 (as I explained in another post). Even if they reached full nen-mastery and had loads of fighting-experience by then, they still would have MORE at 25, and more importantly - prodigy or not, this remains the same - one is physically the strongest and fittest around that age. Netero was pretty late, thus...though as said, it's made clear in the anime he uses nen to slow down aging.


Maybe they can't technically, but with how things work in HxH I really doubt that a lot of aspects resemble real life logic like age. Though Netero did mention that his strength has clearly diminished over age.



> Well, it has only a limited way in remaining reasonable, and you pretty much said it. (Good post, btw! I like these kinds of thoughtful posts!)
> 
> One can only reasonably assume they're prodigies, and pretty exceptional ones at that. The hints we get - of Biscuit, notably - all indicate this. One can also assume (well, hopefully) this huge nen-gains and level-ups will gradually get less, the more they master nen. Maybe it's a bit like a growth-spurt of kids; they grow fast as hell when they're tods, then again when they enter puberty, but at a certain moment, things slow down. Maybe this will be the case for Gon and Killua - it would make the most sense too, because otherwise, they be at the tier-top in 2 to 3
> years, in the top 10 when they're around 18-20 and at the very top - beating anyone else with ease - when they're 25-30.
> ...


Thanks for the compliment! The same to you.

I especially agree with these quotes. It seems likely that their growth will steadily be satisfied until they have mastered nen after which they'll most likely develop more through experience and training. Just like how for instance Ubo honed his strength to the point of reaching the peak of reinforcement, but still develops his hatsu to have the power of a nuclear bomb.



mootz said:


> wall of text, hit fucking enter please


Ah, sorry about that. Will fix it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2008)

> Meh well I figured Gon's soft enough to care if Hisoka died.
> 
> But I guess you're right.



I guess Gon would probably care but the chance of Gon being able to take on an enemy that killed Hisoka seems fairly idiotic, he'd get his ass killed.



> wall of text, hit fucking enter please



I like long posts, especially since it been ages that we had a decent discussion here.


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 7, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I guess Gon would probably care but the chance of Gon being able to take on an enemy that killed Hisoka seems fairly idiotic, he'd get his ass killed.
> 
> 
> 
> I like long posts, especially since it been ages that we had a decent discussion here.



What do you mean? His power level would go over 9000


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2008)

I forgot the whole Nakama protecting/dying jig is a powerup


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 7, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I forgot the whole Nakama protecting/dying jig is a powerup



lol how can you forget that? I mean it's like a shounen staple


----------



## uchiha-alia (Jun 8, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Good post. One small remark though; Killua already can create En. It can be seen in one of the chapters of the last arc, when he's shot at with giant lice.



 Killua doesnt know En yet, he just ingeniously transforms his nen into electricity to create something similiar aswell as giving him lightning quick reactions



Reckoner said:


> True true. Though, I can't imagine even him having that kind of growth. Then again he is Gon's father and the main reason the story ever started. And he has the feats to back it up i.e. Netero saying that he is in the top 5 of nenusers. Though that is probably his strength at this point in time (i.e. when he was past his 30's) which sounds about the right age to reach your peak.
> I can't imagine that all those other ?berstrong nenusers weren't at that level when they were this young.
> 
> I'm not sure. Netero really only reached his prime when he was over 50. With the rate Gon and Killua are going I doubt they need that much time. So if Hisoka, Netero and the others had a similar start, what was it that took them so long to reach the peak?
> ...



Good post. I am aware of gon and killua being prodigies and i know clearly the level they are at.
 however, maybe your idea of what the tiers are differs to mine. The top tier is what i called the pro-hunter level (just my name for it, i know all those who pass the hunter test are automaticaly pro-hunters) but in reality there is no clear line on tiers in hunter x hunter. 
 Within this 'top-tier', i see different levels, the extreme high end would include netero and the royal guards aswell as maybe hisoka and kuroro. The high end would include many ryodan members, and possibly kaito. mid-high end would include bisuke and some other ryodans. mid end would include morau, probably knuckle, and just maybe killua (probably mid-low). the low end is where i see gon aswell as others around his skillset and strength.

 Right now- killua is above gon, he has the higher speed and his electricity reaction speed just edges it out for him, although not by far (yes jajanken is a beast). 

 Is gon stronger than knuckle? yes it was the NGL gon that was outclassed by knuckle but gon hasnt improved ENOUGH to be in that mid level, although as i say, what he lacks is experience and more training, his aura (his strongest point) is that of a middle class in the top tier. 

  I agree with your post though, and as i said, togashi isnt the sort of writer who would make gon and killua fight pitou, together they are still outclassed by kaito, who is outclassed by pitou. The royal guards are extreme high tier and them coming even close to defeating pitou would upset the powerlevels of the whole manga. pitou can easily rip them apart, in this it is evident that they still have a ways to go. thus togashi cleverly avoided the fight by imjuring komugi in the dragon dive.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2008)

> Within this 'top-tier', i see different levels, the extreme high end would include netero and the royal guards aswell as maybe hisoka and kuroro. The high end would include many ryodan members, and possibly kaito. mid-high end would include bisuke and some other ryodans. mid end would include morau, probably knuckle, and just maybe killua (probably mid-low). the low end is where i see gon aswell as others around his skillset and strength.



Bisque is a question mark for me in terms of power ranking, if you regard Kaito in high end then I would say Bisque is also in that category. I mean Bisque probably could take on a Royal Guard, much more sucessfully than Knuckle or Shoot. We really haven't seen Bisque go all out yet, her physical strenght is easily comparable to Yuppi's, so if you regard him as extreme high end then Bisque could be part of that tier aswell. 

If I was to make a super nen list this is how it would be:

*Top tier super nen users*:

Netero
Meruem
Zeno 
Silva
Kuroro (uber hax tho)
Hisoka 

I wouldn't include guards in the list, neither most of the ryodan members. I would just about add Kuroro and Hisoka to that list.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 8, 2008)

but still its strange that originally they planned for gon and killua to fight pitou what if dragon drive didnt hit komugi

was Togashi mistaken hmmmmmmmmmmmm
nebyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2008)

> but still its strange that originally they planned for gon and killua to fight pitou what if dragon drive didnt hit komugi



Its a plot device my man, if Gon and Killua had faced Pitou then they'd both be dead right now. Komugi getting hit by the Dragon Dive pretty much saved them both.

And no Togashi isn't mistaken, it now makes sense why Togashi gave so much chapter space to developing the relationship between Komugi and the King. King would never ask Pitou to heal anyone except him but now theres an exception, he actually cares for another being, so we get characterisation, and Pitou "not able to figth" plot device at the same time


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 8, 2008)

but still gogo
Togashi takes every scenario possible you can see this every chapter when he talks even about scearios that dont come to our mind
and here the original scenario was for them to fight pitou there was no komugi 

so how did they let gon and killua go to fight pitou when they were going to die for sure
it doesnt go with how smart are the hunters


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2008)

Thats was probably because the Hunters (Shoot, Knuckle, Morau), knew how important it to was to Gon to take on Pitou. They knew Gon wouldn't listen to reason so gave him an ultimatum, which through sheer determination both him and Killua were able to achieve. They believe Gon is ready, tho we clearly know they're wrong, and you can tell from the Yuppi fight that the hunters really miscalculated the strength of the Royal Guards.

Knowing what we and they know know I doubt anyone would have rushed in there, or let Gon anywhere near Pitou.



> it doesnt go with how smart are the hunters



Minus Netero the Hunters are seriously unprepared, it has to me shown that the organisation is fairly stupid. Even though they saw the strength of the Ants they invaded a palace with less than adequate hunters, two 12 year olds and an octopus, not to mention next to no back up. They don't seem that smart to me.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 8, 2008)

If Meruem should happen to devour Netero brain and adds his power to his own, and further increases his power, then who do you think could still defeat him?


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 8, 2008)

aw c'mon Bisque is like the Genkai of Hunter x Hunter. Of course she's gonna be top tier.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2008)

I believe it that too Aethos, I personally think she could rip yuppi a new one, and possibly even beat the living dayligths out of catwoman.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 8, 2008)

So your saying that Biscuit can win aganist Meruem even if Meruem should happen to devour Netero brain?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow .... lots and lots of discussions  ... 

too bad I am cramped up with uni work


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2008)

First of all if Meruem happens to devour Netero then the Hunter universe will implode. As for Bisque being able to take on Meruem, I think in terms of physical strenght she probably has a chance, but we haven't seen Meruem even fight so its too vague right now to call who wins or how long Bisque would even last.


----------



## Danchou (Jun 9, 2008)

I never really though biscuit was toptier tbh. She seems strong in hand 2 hand combat and has trained her physique to great extent, but doesn't strike me as someone that specializes in combat. Her hatsu is also not geared towards it.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Jun 9, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Its a plot device my man, if Gon and Killua had faced Pitou then they'd both be dead right now. Komugi getting hit by the Dragon Dive pretty much saved them both.
> 
> And no Togashi isn't mistaken, it now makes sense why Togashi gave so much chapter space to developing the relationship between Komugi and the King. King would never ask Pitou to heal anyone except him but now theres an exception, he actually cares for another being, so we get characterisation, and Pitou "not able to figth" plot device at the same time



 yes, id call it good writing as other mangakas would probably just have gon use two hands to fight and get an instant powerup  (hint hint lol kubo)

 As for Bisuke, i think maybe your overrating her. She's very strong, and i would pur her in mid-high level within the top tier with some of the mid-low level ryodan. Being able to 'easily' beat yupi and have higher strength than him by a margin is something i dont think anyone in the whole manga can do. Bisuke is very powerful, and physically aswell as mentally she is very very strong. Aside from not being able to beat either yupi or pitou (pitou pwned kaito who i thought was AROUND her level, maybe higher or lower, and yupi = lol 700k nen), what holds her back would be a lack of a combat related hatsu. Alll extreme top tier fighters incorporate their hatsus into their fighting fully and thatrs what allows you to reach your full potential (unless youre a fucking beast with insane strewngth levels that bisuke does not have). Okay maybe she could fight while silmultaneously getting healed (lol) but as pitou showed thats not really possible.


----------



## NeBy (Jun 9, 2008)

*part1*



Reckoner said:


> I'm thinking that Pitou heals Kaito and they won't fight or Pitou will be severily drained from healing Komugi and well.. still win. I really can't see Gon and Killua pulling a win here.  It just doesn't make sense.



I rather think one of two possibilities: or she keeps her word, and goes with Gon, and no fight ensues (in the near future), or she doesn't. Most logical would be, she screws Gon (not literally...maybe ). She's a murderous psychopathic kitty, after all - and after she heals the snotgirl, there is nothing to stop her from crunching Gon.

Unless...and I think this has a high probability...she tries to screw Gon over, but Killua or someone else (prolly Killua though, because he has the the strongest bond with Gon, wants to protect him, AND has still a dark side) will f- threaten to kill snotgirl if Nef doesn't surrender. Sort of a hostage to force good behavior of the kitten.

As you said: Killua and Gon can't possibly win. They would at least need help from their daddy. 



> That's the thing. Even if they are no match for Nef, they shouldn't almost not even be as much as a factor for him. Not even long enough to keep him busy. Nef wtfpwned Kaito who was as strong as Gon and Killua combined near instantly. He was planning to do the same to Netero with his Terpsichora until he was on his turn wtfpwned by Hayakushiki Kannon. If he was facing Gon or Killua there is almost nothing to suggest he wouldn't have near instantly murked them both with Terpsichora. They are just not on that level yet.
> Yupi is effortlessly breaking down mid-high tiers Shoot and Knuckles (who also has the aid of Meleoron) within the space of seconds. And they are both stronger than Gon and Killua are.



Hmm...let's not exaggerate. Shoot and Knuckles actually were able to keep Yupi busy for more than 5 minutes now, and they're still not dead. Quite possibly 5 minutes would probably have been enough for Netero in any circumstance to seperate the king from his guards in some way (using a hatsu, or something).

And while they're both stronger, they didn't lose to them with such a huge margin, so they aren't all THAT much weaker. If Netero was willing to sacrify them, he might have concluded they would be able to keep Nef busy long enough to seperate the king. It's true about Kaito, but than again, they followed intensive training under the guidance of Biscuit, since then. To all accounts, being prodigies and such, they've become considerably stronger in those six weeks. (Also, we don't exactly know how long Kaito could keep it up against Nef - in any case, long enough for Kill and Gon to escape).

Of course, Netero didn't knew Mereum would volunteer to go with him...so unless he thought he could end his fight with him in ten minutes (or transport him to a faraway place by that time), it rather seem to be a risky plan of attack.



> Yeah you're right on both accounts.


I know. 



> Well, we know that Killua is supposed to be the most gifted Zoaldyeck in history. And while they don't seem to be approaching the growth in Killua's power as unconventional, the fact that at this rate he is moving towards high tier level in HxH (which is where I would place them) at such a young age seems undeniable. They've reached this level in roughly a year. Imagine what a few years more will do for them. It just doesn't add up.


Well yes...moving towards. But they're not there, yet. As we agreed; they're still a wee bit weaker than Knuckles&co, and you yourself put those at mid-high tiers. So you can't really place them at high tier, since your own logic would dictate they're actually still a bit below mid-high tier.



> Netero did seem to have peeked late, but I doubt it would be exceptionally late. I just can't imagine the former strongest nen user in the world and the president of the hunter organization to be a latebloomer. If he was a prodigy which sounds logical, he should have indeed reached that point at a much younger age. The assumption that nen slows down age works on both sides. In fact it only adds up to the vastness of Gon and Killua's potential learningcurve.


Hey, don't underestimate latebloomers! 

It only sounds logical, because we're assuming every exceptional good fighter is exceptional in almost all regards, period. But that doesn't need to be true. There is no indication he really was a prodigy, and there is at least one indication he wasn't: his late prime. If one was really a prodigy learning fast and good, aka Gon and Killua, there is no way he wouldn't have reached his prime already when he was at his actual physical prime, between 25-30. That he might still have been close to his health and fitness of his prime thanks to nen when he was 50, doesn't diminish the fact he should have already reached it sooner, if he were a prodigy. 

In this respect, I think it would actually make more sense that Netero wasn't a prodigy.


[post is too long, will make two parts of it]


----------



## NeBy (Jun 9, 2008)

*part 2*

[part 2]



> As you said, there's also Biscuit comments to take notice of. We don't really know her real strength and growthrate, but I really can't imagine it to be unrepresentative for anything less than that of a mid-high tier nenuser. Especially since she is supposed to be a nenmaster to a nenmaster like Wing (who she called untalented or something like that).


I agree with that. I actually think even a bit higher. I wouldn't be surprised at all, if she could manage to beat Knuckles or Shoot, for instance, and those are already mid-high tier.



> I guess you might be right. Still sounds a bit much to swallow that they're approaching that level this early imo.


Hmmm...not unheard of, if they're real prodigies, and if one considers nen not only to be something arising from physical, but also from mental prowess. For instance, let's take chess as an example. There too, when you start, you make great progress the first years; from someone that can't play to somebody that can play reasonably good...takes only 3 to 4 years. By then, they should have around 1200 elo (rating). But now, take the example of Hikaru Nakamura, a ten year old boy (and prodigy, no doubt) who - at that  age!! - has reached a rating of 2203 elo! It surpasses the vast majority of chessplayers in the world, including good ones! He's actually the youngest person to achieve the rank of chess master in the United States. In terms of play-strength, he's already above mid-high tier, and that while only being ten years old and only starting to play chess 3 years before! So, clearly, it's not impossible for a prodigy to become real strong - even to master level - in a short time and while still being very young. (Sergey Karjakin became *Grandmaster* at age 12, btw.)

That said, he will not continue to augment his rating at the same level, that's simply impossible. His gains will get less and less, and ultimately, he will more or less stay ranked at some steady very-high ranking. That's only natural, even for prodigies...so if Togashi doesn't want to overdo it (or go the DBZ way), he'll have to let Gon and Killua reach next levels more slowly/with more difficulty.

We'll see what he does.

But anyway, they can't beat nef yet, that would be too stupid.






> Maybe they can't technically, but with how things work in HxH I really doubt that a lot of aspects resemble real life logic like age. Though Netero did mention that his strength has clearly diminished over age.


Actually, I always had the impression that Togashi stayed remarkably close to  most aspects of real life in all the basic human things, with the exception of nen. I'm not saying there aren't a lot of impossible things in hxh (it would be a pitty if it didn't), but when it deals with humans, there aren't any fundamental differences, except they can use nen. Without using nen, the world where the humans live in hxh, isn't that different from us. They live and die, eat and shit (or at least piss), boys of 12 watch porn if they can get away with, gravity remains steady so houses don't suddenly float, they have money and an economy, gangsters and those who oppose them, and, yes, aging. My point being, even if there are lot's of things that are different, lots of things are just the same as well, and without the use or existence of nen in hxh, that would be even more true. With the logic and consistency that Togashi has used thusfar, I still have to see one non-nen related bending or breaking of natural forces in hxh. And time passing bye (and thus aging), is pretty fundamental.

It would be very hard to explain (and to stay consistent) why people would reach their prime before they're 20 in hxh, since humans in hxh seem to follow the pattern of humans in rl in all other things. And besides; why would Kuroro and Hisoka, two of the strongest nen-users, be in those actual prime years? There is no indication whatsoever that prime is reached before they're 20...but there are some indications that they aren't. Otherwise, we would have to believe Hanzo was already at his prime, at the hunters' exam...something that is difficult to swallow. And why are all the stronger nen-users all above 25, then? Difficult to explain, if the prime years in hxh would be before 20...

No, I think we may safely assume it's about the same as our world - maybe a case could be made that it's even later (Netero, Silva, Zeno, Biscuit...), but certainly not that it's sooner.



> Thanks for the compliment! The same to you.
> 
> I especially agree with these quotes. It seems likely that their growth will steadily be satisfied until they have mastered nen after which they'll most likely develop more through experience and training. Just like how for instance Ubo honed his strength to the point of reaching the peak of reinforcement, but still develops his hatsu to have the power of a nuclear bomb.


Right. To remain fairly realistic, Gon and Killua should steadily get it more and more difficult to gain strength/level up, now. Being prodigies, they still could go fast, though...but to beat the very best...that can't just happen before they're 25, because, though - as seen - kids can become grandmasters, they still often lose to *other* (adult) grandmasters. And with fighting (even with nen) one has to account for the physical strength, fighting experience, etc. too. It's difficult to imagine a 12 year-old winning a tournament against worldchampions of martial arts, for instance - even for a prodigy. A 12 year old is just not as strong as a 25 year old, and I doubt that is any different in hxh. Thanks to nen, kids can beat 'normal' adult humans quite easily (as we've already seen in hxh), but when fighting equal or better users of nen, they shouldn't be able to beat those in their prime. (Unless they had more experience, or better strategy, or got lucky, etc.)



> Ah, sorry about that. Will fix it.



Nah, don't.

I like these thought-ful posts. And those post need space to explain things and convey ones' toughts well. I'd rather have one such post, then ten one-sentence posts.


----------



## Starwing (Jun 9, 2008)

Some fantastic discussion!

I didn't have time to read through everything, so I'm sure I'm just repeating what everyone else has said, but I did have a question...

There is obviously a distinction between a good nen user and a good fighter.  So I'm always confused about what everyone's talking about.  Are we talking about strong nen users or strong fighters?


To be honest, everyone's outclassed in the current fight.

From Kuruto's analysis:  Royal Guards > Netero
From Morau's admission: Netero > Morau/Novu
By default logic: Morau/Novu > Knuckles/Shoot
By default logic: Knuckles/Shoot > Gon/Killua

And we assume: King Meruem > Royal Guards,  

Therefore, it is safe to put this placement:
King >> Netero    (from King>RG, RG>Netero)
Royal Guard >> Morau     (from RG>Netero, Netero>Morau)
Royal Guard >>> Knuckle/Shoot (from RG>Netero, Netero>Morau, Morau>K/S)
Royal Guard >>>> Gon/Killua (from RG>Netero, Netero>Morau, Morau>K/S, K/S>G/K)


No way ANY of them has any logical chance.  It is said that just because one is weaker, does not result in an instantaneous loss.  I find it a stretch, however, that they can overcome two or more '>'s with that, afterwards it simply becomes too convenient.

HOWEVER, there is one thing we must take into account with the Ants.  With the exception of Pitou, they have 0% fighting experience.  They might as well be babies if not for conscious retained from their past lives.  That inexperience is what kept Knuckles and Shoot alive these last chapters.  Also, their techniques are far from mature; Yupi doesn't really have any, and Pufu's are kinda... erm...  and Pitou is a healer by hatsu.


Also, something else to take into account:  Even in fighting, we are shown that there is not just one type of strength.  This is especially obvious in the Celestial Tower arc, where Killua comments that he has achieved a completely different type of strength than the one taught by Wing.

So far, we have at least 3 types:
-Physical combat - by Hanzo, Biscuit, and to a certain extent, Knuckles
-Assassin's techniques - by Killua, Illumi - I haven't seen it from Silva/Zeno because they've been tackling people who wouldn't have let up their guard long enough.
-Nen battle - could be combinations of the previous two, and adds to it.  This is the most colorful we've seen so far.

So technically speaking, I believe Killua is a lot more useful in his present position with Meleron.  With God's Accomplice, Killua can use assassin techniques that would otherwise be impossible to use against such outrageously strong opponents.  When the Zaoldycks say that Killua is the most talented assassin, that does not refer to nen (because Killua didn't have any) and not physical combat (because then I'd wonder why Hanzo was 'stronger' than Killua) - but precisely what an assassin is supposed to do - kill from obscurity.


So back to the subject:  With the above set-up, I'd rather say that Netero didn't mean for any of them to win at all.  We have no idea what the mission objective is.

There are 2 scenerios:
IF the ants are a global crisis, which we've been led to believe it is, then sending such a unprepared force in to combat them is a suicide mission without a chance of success.

In this scenario, Netero is most likely biding time; waiting for an ultimate plan.  Either the arrival of top-tiers to join the battle, or something like an atomic bomb, but better.  


In the second scenerio:
Perhaps the Ants are not such a threat after all, although this goes into the realm of speculation.  Despite everything we've been shown, we don't know anything about the Ants.  We really can't say if they'll be a major world threat.  Even Kaito said it; the mixture of Ants and NGL is deadly, which means that in a normal city, the ants may not have become such a threat.

-What do we know?  Only Meruem can reproduce, so maybe their only mission objective is to cut off the King's reproductives, who knows?  



Otherwise, I pretty much agree with what everyone said about prime age and power growth in the HxH verse.  I DO think 'prime age' is late 20s for HxH men, and perhaps different for women but since we have so little to go off of in the female gender... meh?

Though when it comes to fighting, what the older nen users lack in vitality, they make up for in experience.  Unless you get as old as Maha Zaoldyck... -.-'


Though... Wing's comment on Gon and Killua being one in 10 million isn't actually as ridiculous as it sounds, if you take into account the fact that the chances of passing the Hunter's Exam is 1 in... oh god I can't remember... 10 thousand?  And then consider that a small proportion of people apply in the first place.  The new hunters are already 1 in however many thousands.

So I believe the correct ratio is that Gon/Killua's talents are 1/100-1000 hunters.  Which is far easier to understand considering the stage we are on, but no less impressive.


I do not believe Kurapika has the same level of talent at all.  He is very talented, sure, for learning some pretty polished nen in 6 months, and his shishou did comment on his talent.  BUT, I think what carried him through was drive and bloodline.  And that's something completely different.

I think the technique 'Emperor Time' is what Kurapika's teacher warned him against.  That sometimes, they could even explode past 100% capacity, at grave repercussions.  Though part of his natural ability, it is the equivalent of taking drugs, or what Shalnark does by controlling his own body.  Though powerful, Kurapika should never have developed it.  While 'Emperor Time' is not restricted to the Spiders, and hypothetically, Kurapika could eventually become one of the greatest nen users using it, it is equally likely that he is on the path of self-destruction and will ultimately perish instead.


----------



## NeBy (Jun 9, 2008)

Starwing said:


> Some fantastic discussion!
> 
> I didn't have time to read through everything, so I'm sure I'm just repeating what everyone else has said, but I did have a question...
> 
> ...



Great post!

I agree with most of it, but I'll comment later on it, because it's getting late.

I thought it was also a funny post, since it never occured to me that the ultimate goal of dirty old Nereto could be to castrate Mereum! 


One small remark about the '>' thing in your reasoning, though. While I see no flaw in your logic applied to it in principle, one must also consider they're variable on themselves. By that I mean that the '>' between Nereto and Marau, for instance, has probably not the same value as the '>' of Knuckles versus Gon. The first may represent a 50% difference, the latter maybe 10%. So, in determining whether '>>' is too much to cover, it should be known (or reasonably deduced) what the values of those '>>' are most likely to be.

But anyway, a really great post and I agree a lot with some of the things you said - though I have some reservations about some other points you made.

As said, I'll respond later in greater detail.

Edit: could you point me to 'Kuruto's analysis: Royal Guards > Netero'? I think I missed that one, and I would like to see it, because I would rather have thought nereto > royal guard (singular, though), seen the way he got rid of Nef without much trouble. (Ok, he didn't beat her, but still, one can't pretend he's all that weak compared to her, when he can just shove her aside like that).


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2008)

> Perhaps the Ants are not such a threat after all, although this goes into the realm of speculation. Despite everything we've been shown, we don't know anything about the Ants. We really can't say if they'll be a major world threat. Even Kaito said it; the mixture of Ants and NGL is deadly, which means that in a normal city, the ants may not have become such a threat.



The obvious reasoning with Kaito was that since NGL is such a pacifist place (no weapons), there was no other alternative other than than slaughter of its people. Kaito probably meant that the Ants could have been taken out if the Hunters had found out about the Queen earlier, but with no means of communication on NGL it took too long and now the ants pose a serious threat. 



> IF the ants are a global crisis, which we've been led to believe it is, then sending such a unprepared force in to combat them is a suicide mission without a chance of success.



Pretty much my opinion on it.



> In this scenario, Netero is most likely biding time; waiting for an ultimate plan. Either the arrival of top-tiers to join the battle, or something like an atomic bomb, but better.



Atomic bomb? Thats suicide? No wonder he took the King somewhere else the old bastard

Nah I expect back up too, who know maybe even Ging?

As for the Ant's they might have zero experience but in such a short time they've shown serious awareness and intelligence. Even Yuppi who's pretty much a meat was able to trick Knuckle. The guards must be defeated, heres hoping Pitou can't reproduce

And where does it state Meruem is A-sexual?


----------



## Fran (Jun 9, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> I never really though biscuit was toptier tbh. She seems strong in hand 2 hand combat and has trained her physique to great extent, but doesn't strike me as someone that specializes in combat. Her hatsu is also not geared towards it.



Agreed 

If Ging makes his appearance this arc, I'm going to facepalm so hard.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2008)

Mattaru

Togashi is so lazy, he'll probably bring the GR in to this arc aswell, and end all the storylines at once


----------



## Starwing (Jun 9, 2008)

@NeBY
Yeah, I realize '>' isn't a fixed metric unit.  ^^'  But I think it does serve to make a point.  I’ll look forward to your response.

[Off-topic]And Black Cat manga was SO much better.  The series really ended when Creed was defeated, but ugh, the whole Adam vs. Eve makes me nauseous.  They should’ve animated the omakes instead; those were cute.

Have you watched Monster yet?  [/Off-topic]

Koruto (excuse my spelling):
this

And there was another time, though not as conclusive:
this

@Crimson,
Well, not atomic bomb, but you get my gist…  Some master, self-destructive plan…

@Everyone!
No jinxing!  I'm strung high as it is.  



EDIT:
Just to answer some questions before.

Time Skips?  Nuuoooooo!

It’s only ever successfully worked for non-character-based series.  And HxH is as character based as it’s going to get without going Honey and Clover.  

Favorite characters:
1.	Kurapika
2.	Kuroro
3.	Hisoka
4.	Killua
5.	Ubougin
6.	Morau
7.	Shalnark
8.	Machi
9.	Phinx
10.	Franklin

Numbers 11-20 are dominated by Spiders, with Senritsu, Gon and Leorio in there somewhere.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2008)

> @Crimson,
> Well, not atomic bomb, but you get my gist… Some master, self-destructive plan…



Just call me Crime, no one ever reads my full username, they just make it up


----------



## Fran (Jun 9, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Just call me Crime, no one ever reads my full username, they just make it up



HAHA, for about a whole month or so I thought your name was CrimsonMasterGogo

I think Cmgogo will encapsulate all possibilities.


On the subject of Biske, do you remember her Hatsu?
lol, it was pretty fail, although many of the fanboys fapped to it.
[Yeah, offtangent, but fanboys and their delusional fantasies. Not only is pretend-loli Biske a hole-in-one, now she can summon a sex machine whenever she runs out of viagra ]

Her base strength and fighting ability are top-tier I believe, and she has battle experience.
When she pwned that paedophile who likes tasting people (lulz) I admit it was pretty epic. Her gorilla form is also formidable...

The Royal Guards are on a completely different tier though.


----------



## Danchou (Jun 9, 2008)

NeBy said:


> ..
> 
> Unless...and I think this has a high probability...she tries to screw Gon over, but Killua or someone else (prolly Killua though, because he has the the strongest bond with Gon, wants to protect him, AND has still a dark side) will f- threaten to kill snotgirl if Nef doesn't surrender. Sort of a hostage to force good behavior of the kitten.
> 
> As you said: Killua and Gon can't possibly win. They would at least need help from their daddy.


Yup yup. I can see that working.



> Hmm...let's not exaggerate. Shoot and Knuckles actually were able to keep Yupi busy for more than 5 minutes now, and they're still not dead. Quite possibly 5 minutes would probably have been enough for Netero in any circumstance to seperate the king from his guards in some way (using a hatsu, or something).
> 
> And while they're both stronger, they didn't lose to them with such a huge margin, so they aren't all THAT much weaker. If Netero was willing to sacrify them, he might have concluded they would be able to keep Nef busy long enough to seperate the king. It's true about Kaito, but than again, they followed intensive training under the guidance of Biscuit, since then. To all accounts, being prodigies and such, they've become considerably stronger in those six weeks. (Also, we don't exactly know how long Kaito could keep it up against Nef - in any case, long enough for Kill and Gon to escape).
> 
> ...


Check chapters 272 and 276. Yupi was beating down on Shoot to the point of him almost breaking down within 15 seconds until Knuckles came forward.

He crashed down somewhere just after the timer of 0:22:63s while Knuckles was running away in an attempt to try and draw away Yupi's attention. Yupi then went on to search for the King and the other Royal Guards until he runs into Knuckles at 02:09:04m. Out of anger Yupi then uses his explosive punch to destroy the surrounding. Knuckles grabs Shoot and runs like mad.
A minute passes in which Yupi spazzes and tries to lure out his opponents. After hiding with Shoot for a while, just after the 5 minute mark passes he confronts Yupi who was about to kill him off a few seconds later, but luckily Killua and Meleoron arrive and stun Yupi and thus save him from imminent death.
Notice how the times Shoot or Killua confronted Yupi directly they were close to being killed within the space of not even half a minute. Sounds to me like they lost by a huge margin. Especially since it's likely that Yupi hasn't even used 1% of his total aura yet. 



> I know.
> 
> Well yes...moving towards. But they're not there, yet. As we agreed; they're still a wee bit weaker than Knuckles&co, and you yourself put those at mid-high tiers. So you can't really place them at high tier, since your own logic would dictate they're actually still a bit below mid-high tier.


Yeah, they're still below Knuckles & Shoot who were mid-high tier, but they're moving towards high tier level very rapidly at this rate.



> Hey, don't underestimate latebloomers!
> 
> It only sounds logical, because we're assuming every exceptional good fighter is exceptional in almost all regards, period. But that doesn't need to be true. There is no indication he really was a prodigy, and there is at least one indication he wasn't: his late prime. If one was really a prodigy learning fast and good, aka Gon and Killua, there is no way he wouldn't have reached his prime already when he was at his actual physical prime, between 25-30. That he might still have been close to his health and fitness of his prime thanks to nen when he was 50, doesn't diminish the fact he should have already reached it sooner, if he were a prodigy.
> 
> ...


It's not just that Netero sounds like a latebloomer since he reached his prime in, give or take, only his 50s and was considered the strongest nenuser in the world at the time. But even in comparison to other prodigies amongst prodigies who too seemed to have become high or toptier in a relatively short amount of time, the gap between their growthrate doesn't add up. It's hard to believe their growthrate would be that much different from the likes of Hisoka, Kuroro, Zeno, Silva, Feitan, Gin etc. I think it could be a inconsistency by Togashi or as I said it could be they're undergoing a growthrate similar to other elites which entails that after they have mastered nen, they would experience a point/limit at which their power becomes satisfied and they focus on gaining experience and training instead. Or it's the main character thing.

Also a physical prime doesn't seem to be much of a necessity to accomplish your penultimate power prime. Obviously it's a factor, but until it's starts to decrease your power like old age does as Netero's case for instance shows it's a minor one. Maybe there isn't a coherent and linear line to draw as far as the relationship between age, growthrate and power goes. Some peak early, others late, some inbetween. And then there is the natural deficiencies in power to consider. Even though they are on the same powerscale, it might just be that some people are just more powerful than others. Period. The Ant arc is a prime example. The King and his Royal Guards are like a few months old, yet from the beginning amongst the strongest people in the verse.



> I agree with that. I actually think even a bit higher. I wouldn't be surprised at all, if she could manage to beat Knuckles or Shoot, for instance, and those are already mid-high tier.


Surely by powerscaling. By feats not really.


----------



## Danchou (Jun 9, 2008)

NeBy said:


> [part 2]
> 
> Hmmm...not unheard of, if they're real prodigies, and if one considers nen not only to be something arising from physical, but also from mental prowess. For instance, let's take chess as an example. There too, when you start, you make great progress the first years; from someone that can't play to somebody that can play reasonably good...takes only 3 to 4 years. By then, they should have around 1200 elo (rating) ..
> So, clearly, it's not impossible for a prodigy to become real strong - even to master level - in a short time and while still being very young. (Sergey Karjakin became *Grandmaster* at age 12, btw.)
> ...


Yeah, but the main flaw is that they're prodigies amongst even prodigies. What you say applies to others as well. So even though they could be prodigies, they shouldn't be and are also not that exceptional in that regards.
Chess is different from fighting in the sense that it's not something that has a common natural satisfied limit. For example, assume there is a very gifted 15year old boy that can do track faster than other people his age and older. Even amongst professionals his speed is exceptional which allows him to complete the 100m dash only a marginal bit slower than even the fastest runners in the world.
With that in mind it would still be weird if those same others weren't even anything close to his level when they were his age. Since even though the boy is exceptional, if they weren't gifted to begin with they wouldn't be close to his level and at the top. And one can be sure that while the boy is absolutely faster than them despite his age, it wouldn't be logical if ten years from then the boy's growth has increased to the point that he starts finishes the 100m dash 5 seconds before they do. At a certain point his growth becomes satisfied and the increase is halted just like it did for the other top runners who must have had an exceptional start as well.
So, if Gon and Killua don't experience a point where their growth is satisfied, it'd just get ridiculous. Since Togashi hasn't really shown that limit, I'm fearing it's the usual main character brats are strongest just because their main characters syndrome.



> Actually, I always had the impression that Togashi stayed remarkably close to most aspects of real life in all the basic human things, with the exception of nen. I'm not saying there aren't a lot of impossible things in hxh (it would be a pitty if it didn't), but when it deals with humans, there aren't any fundamental differences, except they can use nen.
> ..
> With the logic and consistency that Togashi has used thusfar, I still have to see one non-nen related bending or breaking of natural forces in hxh. And time passing bye (and thus aging), is pretty fundamental.
> 
> ...


I slightly disagree that Togashi exactly coheres to even the most basic aspects of human life. HxH has shown superhuman people from the start. Despite that nen wasn't introduced, Gon and co's entire ride up until the Celestial Towers has been filled with superhuman abilities and other things that don't suit real life logic. There isn't much to support the notion that it's fundamentaly different as for the relation between age and one's personal physical strength. Au contraire.

Also, it's not that Kuroro and Hisoka are necessarily in their prime years. It's more the fact that they are more than a match for toptiers despite being considerably younger than them and despite the fact that they might still have to reach their peak. Which might mean that age isn't that much of a factor in the overall scheme of things. Maybe the only thing that matters is the power they possess.



> Right. To remain fairly realistic, Gon and Killua should steadily get it more and more difficult to gain strength/level up, now. Being prodigies, they still could go fast, though...but to beat the very best...that can't just happen before they're 25, because, though - as seen - kids can become grandmasters, they still often lose to *other* (adult) grandmasters.


Argh, that's what I'm talking about. Seems we do agree on that. I thought you didn't going by your previous quote. 



> Nah, don't.
> 
> I like these thought-ful posts. And those post need space to explain things and convey ones' toughts well. I'd rather have one such post, then ten one-sentence posts.


Co-signed. But I can see how someone could get tired reading or making them! It's worth it when it makes up for interesting discussion.
Also you can trim parts of the quotes you're not adressing so that you can still make your reply in one post which I failed to do even though I never doublepost. Though I think we see eye to eye on most things.



CrimemasterGogo said:


> Mattaru
> 
> Togashi is so lazy, he'll probably bring the GR in to this arc aswell, and end all the storylines at once


I'd laugh hard if they came and Kurotopi one shotted the King.

Then I'd cry..hard.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 9, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> First of all if Meruem happens to devour Netero then the Hunter universe will implode. As for Bisque being able to take on Meruem, I think in terms of physical strenght she probably has a chance, but we haven't seen Meruem even fight so its too vague right now to call who wins or how long Bisque would even last.



I'm glad to hear that Biscuit has a chance of winning against Mereum. So if Meruem happens to devour Netero then does this mean that only Ging would be able to defeat Meruem or is there someone else that could still defeat him as well?


----------



## Kiyoshi (Jun 10, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> I'd laugh hard if they came and Kurotopi one shotted the King.
> 
> Then I'd cry..hard.



Lucifer and Kurotopi show up together before the King.
Lucifer: You!  I make you a member of the GR, I won't take no for an answer!
King: What is this... GR?
Lucifer: A group of strong Nen users.
King: Fine, I will become king of this group as well.
*Kurotopi grins evily*


----------



## Xell (Jun 10, 2008)

When is Hunter x Hunter expected to come back? ;_;


----------



## Danchou (Jun 10, 2008)

Kiyoshi said:


> Lucifer and Kurotopi show up together before the King.
> Lucifer: You!  I make you a member of the GR, I won't take no for an answer!
> King: What is this... GR?
> Lucifer: A group of strong Nen users.
> ...


Lulz. Would be.. interesting to say the least. 



Xell said:


> When is Hunter x Hunter expected to come back? ;_;


Hm, Togashi latest statement is that he will do his best to make sure the series continues as fast as possible. I think the series maintains a schedule in which he delivers ten chapters in a row and then takes a ten week break. In that case it should be back in one months time.


----------



## NeBy (Jun 10, 2008)

Starwing said:


> There is obviously a distinction between a good nen user and a good fighter.  So I'm always confused about what everyone's talking about.  Are we talking about strong nen users or strong fighters?
> 
> 
> Therefore, it is safe to put this placement:
> ...



Lol. I though there was a poster in this thread called Kuroto, but I see you mean the character himself.

Ok, I looked at the link/chapter, but the chapter is a bit ambiguous. Yes, Kuroro says that it's most likely he'll be killed by a royal guard, but at the same chapter, it's clearly shown that Netero isn't all that impressed by it, and even seems rather pleased by that answer. Also, he wasn't really on his fittest, and in the next two months he trained with meditation and fighting all the lower-ranked ants Novu could get his hands on, by himself. His own remark is rather a question: 'is that creature stronger than me?' Asking it that way, indicates he's not sure, otherwise he would have said it as a certainty.

Seen the fact that in the *actual* fighting against Nef, he actually managed to get rid of her quite easily, I don't really think he's weaker. I think, according to nen-strength, he's pretty much equal (or maybe a bit less, I'm not going to quarrel about something wich is so difficult to determine), but with his added fighting experience, I think he's able to beat her. (remeber the 'wrong move, kitty').

So I think it's rather Netero > royal guard (though, with a small margin)

But since we can assume the king is far more powerful then the royal guards (at least it's suggested that way), I have to agree with the Meruem > Nereto.

And here is where it's getting difficult, and your question about strong nen-users and nen-fighters becomes relevant. 

I couldn't find it back, but somwhere it is explained (with drawing and all), that nen-strength isn't fixed and doesn't mean anything. That a nen-user who is weaker, can have a good day, and a nen-user who is stronger a bad day, and the first beats the second. Something with a max and a minimum nen-score, and that they may overlap. And that there are other things that can bring victory, like tactical and strategic planning, fighting experience, health, even luck, etc.

Of course, it was also shown that a *really* weak nen-user (comparatively speaking) could not win against a very strong one. (PS.If someone can find that chapter with the drawing, I would be grateful, because it could indicate how much difference there needs to be before it's a virtual hopeless case of winning against someone.

Anyway, the question, thus, in terms of being able to beat Meruem, is whether the king is SO strong, that Netero doesn't have any overlapping anymore. In my opinion, this is rather unlikely. If Meruem is so unbelievably strong, that his minimum doesn't go below the maximum of Netero, then it's hard to imagine anyone in the hxh world is strong enough to beat the king when he's at his best (or when he eats Nereto, for that matter). One should therefor, reasonably assume the king is stronger then Nereto, but not to a degree where it's impossible for Nereto to win anymore. If one adds fighting experience and maybe some tactical planning (or additional help from someone), it's still possible for Nereto to win, even if Mereum probably has a fairly large advantage in nen-strength.



> No way ANY of them has any logical chance.  It is said that just because one is weaker, does not result in an instantaneous loss.  I find it a stretch, however, that they can overcome two or more '>'s with that, afterwards it simply becomes too convenient.



I don't totally agree with that. As said, I think Nereto has a chance, for the reasons given. Morau (certainly if he had gotten help from Novu as originally planned, at least) is weaker than a royal guard, but just like Nereto vs the king, not THAT much weaker, that he has no chance in hell.

the only ones one can definitely say are way out of their league, are Gon and Killua, even together, against Nef. Maybe they could divert her attention for some minutes, but they simply are too outclassed to be able to win, even with good tactics and what not.

Hmmm...come to think of it, this is probably true for Knuckles and Shoot too, agreed. They might be a bit stronger than Gon and Killua still, but not to a large degree (maybe 10%) - it doesn't seem enough to give a viable chance against a royal guard such as yupi.

I would rather argument otherwise, but logic compels me to give you a point on that one. 



> HOWEVER, there is one thing we must take into account with the Ants.  With the exception of Pitou, they have 0% fighting experience.  They might as well be babies if not for conscious retained from their past lives.  That inexperience is what kept Knuckles and Shoot alive these last chapters.  Also, their techniques are far from mature; Yupi doesn't really have any, and Pufu's are kinda... erm...  and Pitou is a healer by hatsu.


True, but even than, except for Morau or Novu against a royal guard, and nereto against the king (or a royal guard)...the difference seems too wide for any of the others to be able to beat a royal guard.



> When the Zaoldycks say that Killua is the most talented assassin, that does not refer to nen (because Killua didn't have any) and not physical combat (because then I'd wonder why Hanzo was 'stronger' than Killua) - but precisely what an assassin is supposed to do - kill from obscurity.


I agree completely with that.



> So back to the subject:  With the above set-up, I'd rather say that Netero didn't mean for any of them to win at all.  We have no idea what the mission objective is.


Well, not for the lower half of his team, if he was being realistic, true. Maybe for those the objective was just to distract the royal guards enough, or maybe to buy time for other, more strong nen-users to arrive?




> Otherwise, I pretty much agree with what everyone said about prime age and power growth in the HxH verse.  I DO think 'prime age' is late 20s for HxH men, and perhaps different for women but since we have so little to go off of in the female gender... meh?


We could take Bishous/Bishis! Plenty of those! 



> I do not believe Kurapika has the same level of talent at all.  He is very talented, sure, for learning some pretty polished nen in 6 months, and his shishou did comment on his talent.  BUT, I think what carried him through was drive and bloodline.  And that's something completely different.


Yeah, that was what I was alluding at also, in my other post. I mean: he's very strong, especially against the GR...but he somehow, his strength feels differently than that of Gon and Killua. At one point, certainly against the GR, he was MUCH stronger than Gon and Killua at that time. But...he used some unhealthy shortcuts, as it were, to arrive there. And he has a gentic advantage too. Though talented, he doesn't seem to evolve the same way as his friends. He was like, in a very short time, going to a huge top - but by using methods that don't let much room for something else, like a natural development. Still...he's probably the smartest of the bunch too, and that helps too.

But you know what I mean; his nen-force is amazing, but at the same time restrictive. He's talented, but not an exceptional prodigy like Gon and Killua; he only arrived at a point ahead of them, because he used dangerous shortcuts and had genetic luck.




> Time Skips?  Nuuoooooo!



I agree! 



> It’s only ever successfully worked for non-character-based series.  And HxH is as character based as it’s going to get without going Honey and Clover.


I agree even more!  




Reckoner said:


> Yup yup. I can see that working.



A variant would be, where the girl wakens when Nef is trying to screw over Gon, and she threatens to kill herself, if Nef doesn't do what she promised.

Anyway, I feel it in my little toe that it has to be something like that. The snotgirl is the weak point, here. Nef doesn't care about promises, she's a murderous psychopathic kitty who only cares about the king and his orders to her. There is no reason for her NOT to kill Gon after she healed the snotgirl, so the only way to control Nef, is to control the snotgirl - even if it's she that threatens to kill herself. I mean, what can she do in that case? Not much, except do as she promised.



> Check chapters 272 and 276. Yupi was beating down on Shoot to the point of him almost breaking down within 15 seconds until Knuckles came forward.


Yeah, but still they HAVE managed to keep him busy for more than 5 minutes now. 

But I actually concede the point for the most part; after all, Yupi was dealing with the *whole* group in the beginning, which diverted his focus, cost him time to fight Morau, etc. I'm definatily agree that they can't beat Yupi. but as for being able to keep him busy for 2 minutes? Ah, let's be lenient and say it's possible. ;-)


Going to respond to the rest later, because post might get to long, and time is up; I have to go somewhere]


----------



## Starwing (Jun 10, 2008)

@Crime
*bashes head*  Yes... er... I read.  Yup...  

@NeBY,
About Netero vs. Royal Guards.  I concede that neither of the pages make concrete evidence, but I think it's the most enforced comparison we have right now.  The fight between Netero vs. Pitou is just as vague.  Netero had the element of surprise, has a downward momentum, and Pitou was not pitting strength against strength.

According to my version, Netero's attack came from below his position, a direction Pitou did not expect and did not guard against.  I would attribute this to Pitou's inexperience.  So I don't think the brief exchange can be used as indication that Netero is a stronger nen user than Pitou.

However, I think this makes him a far more experienced fighter, and therefore perhaps a better fighter, so who knows...


I disagree with you that Pitou would necessarily go back on his word though.  I don't think there's any indication in either direction.

Now if the Ants were completely animalistic with hive-behavior, then I'd agree with you that Pitou's only loyalty is to his King, not to honor or promises.

HOWEVER, we've seen dozens of indications that Ants don't function with a complete hive mind.  They betray, they exhibit honor, they complain, they get ambitious.  In short; they are heavily influenced by their past-lives.  

Logically, Pitou wouldn't have to keep his promise.  But that's not a guarantee that he won't.  Did Meruem have to rip off his own arm when he felt like he disrespected Komugi?  And was he lying when he said he'd give her whatever she wanted?


Though honestly... I think a little differently.  I think Komugi is dead and will not be revived.  Which means that none of the other stuff could be accomplished either.  Pitou will kill himself, and the King will finish off the other Ants and try to kill everyone in the vicinity.  I rather believe this arc will end up with our protagonists desperately fleeing for their lives.


@Reckoner,
Hey!  Don't underestimate Kurotopi!  That's the little guy who said creating 50 buildings of En is no problem, the one whose En stretches to over 2500 meters when Zeno Zoaldyck admitted his limit was 300m.

Of course, Zeno's specialty isn't En and Kurotopi's is, but still, Kurotopi is one of the greatest materialization users we've seen along with the creators of GI (who used a lot of strict conditions as far as I know).  That little guy has A LOT of nen, and we have no idea if he can fight with it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2008)

> I'm glad to hear that Biscuit has a chance of winning against Mereum. So if Meruem happens to devour Netero then does this mean that only Ging would be able to defeat Meruem or is there someone else that could still defeat him as well?



I was being naive there actually, Bisque could very well take on a guard but against Meruem she'd not last at all, I based the opinion because we don't know Meruem's strength at all right now.

As for her Hatsu, its the best Hatsu a girl could ask for Mattaru


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 10, 2008)

so who thinks hisoka vs kuroro will end with someone actually dying or some bull shit so both of them are kept a live (or kuroro a live  )


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Jun 10, 2008)

Can't wait for the return of Leorio.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2008)

> Yeah, but still they HAVE managed to keep him busy for more than 5 minutes now.



They kept him busy but what have they really achieved here? First of all Knuckle landed what two hits on Yuppi? Shoot was disabled from the start, hardly damaging Yuppi, just about scratching an eye off him. Ultimately they did next to nothing to Yuppi, the only thing they suceeded in was letting Gon/Killua and Morau pass. Within those 5 minutes half the time was spent on Knuckle running away, or dragging Shoot around. They should be glad Yuppi's such a dumbass as not to go too far away from the king otherwise Knuckle would pretty much be dead. Knuckle and Shoot have been a serious disappointment, the only two attacks Knuckle achieved were due to him being surprised, no way are they getting out of this battle alive, atleast they both had some epic lines.



> Though honestly... I think a little differently. I think Komugi is dead and will not be revived. Which means that none of the other stuff could be accomplished either. Pitou will kill himself, and the King will finish off the other Ants and try to kill everyone in the vicinity. I rather believe this arc will end up with our protagonists desperately fleeing for their lives.



The King doesn't seem like the self-destructive type to me at all.


----------



## NeBy (Jun 10, 2008)

Starwing said:


> @Crime
> I disagree with you that Pitou would necessarily go back on his word though.  I don't think there's any indication in either direction.
> 
> Now if the Ants were completely animalistic with hive-behavior, then I'd agree with you that Pitou's only loyalty is to his King, not to honor or promises.
> ...



Apparently, though we share a lot of common conclusions, we differ pretty much on this one. That Komugi (that's the snotgirl, right?) is dead doesn't make any sense AT ALL. Pitou is healing her, she wouldn't try to heal a dead person - everything we know about Komugi indicates she's still alive. Nef wouldn't have said 3 hours to heal her completely and one hour to heal her reasonably, if she didn't mean it. 

Really, that just doesn't make sense and I'm afraid you're dead wrong about it: the snotgirl lives, and the natural flow of the story would be that gon and Nef remain there, while the snotgirl is being healed. That's the whole point of that chapter, after all. If she was dead, there is no use at all for Nef to break her arm and Gon and her waiting together for an hour.

Now, after she's healed, Nef will have to make a decision.  I mean, it can't be else. Or she agrees to her terms, or she doesn't. To agree to her initial terms, she would have to have a strong sense of personal pride or honor...something we've NEVER seen thusfar of Pitou. Yes, indeed, Mereum has, but he's not Nef, andd he's got a different character, so what he does has little bearing on Pitous' character.

You say: "HOWEVER, we've seen dozens of indications that Ants don't function with a complete hive mind.  They betray, they exhibit honor, they complain, they get ambitious.  In short; they are heavily influenced by their past-lives." but NOT from the Royal guards. They have their own personalities, true, but whatever they wish or long for, it's made clear in the manga they let the wishes of their king surpass every other consideration. Even loyalty to the former queen means nothing, compared to that. It's quite clear to me that the feelings of loyalty and obedience to the king is FAR greater than it was for the normal ants towards their queen. Comparing both has little use, thus.

And if Pitou follows that pattern, whatever she promised will be worth next to nothing compared to serving her King. And serving her king does not include helping an enemy to revive a former enemy. It does serve her king to make sure snotgirl survives, whatever it takes, since that was his direct command.

Once that is done, the king is best served by killing the intruders. It's that simply, really. 

So, according to me, the only way they can force Pitou to cooperate, is to threaten her in her weak spot; that she can't fulfill the wishes of her Lord, and Kumogi dies. Thus, the only way to keep her from killing the intruders, is if she risks losing Kumogi when she does that, and that will only happen if someone threatens to kill her, or she herself threatens suicide if Pitou doesn't do what she promised.

The other alternative is, that she suddenly turned from a murderous psychopathic killer, into a soft, promise-keeping kitten, who rather goes away to some city to heal a former enemy, leaving her King alone, because 'she promised' to do so. I think the latter is more unlikely than the former, frankly..


----------



## NeBy (Jun 11, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> Killua doesnt know En yet, he just ingeniously transforms his nen into electricity to create something similiar aswell as giving him lightning quick reactions



?

That link has little to do with it, it's not the scene where he's shot by those bloodsucking fleas. Well, ok, technically, it's not En, because that would involve expanding it more than 2 meters, and maintaining it for  more then a minute, but it's the same technique, only at 57 cm.

BTW, where is everybody? It's weird; sometimes, there are huge postings going on, a dozen an hour, and sometimes, there is no response in a whole day...


----------



## Danchou (Jun 11, 2008)

We're not really supposed to talk offtopic, but since it's this quiet and I doubt Pek is watching. I've been busy watching Champions League, chilling studying all day and pwning n00bs down at the OBD. I have exams coming up next week, so I'm afraid I don't have much time to chat much here.

Don't know about the others. Things also tend to get a bit quiet during a hiatus and when spamming isn't allowed, so i'm not really surprised.

To keep it somewhat ontopic: does anyone know where you can get good HxH fanart? I used to have a lot of them which I picked off japanese sites, but my HD died on me. I'm thinking of colouring a few manga pages myself, since I've finally started to use photoshop, but it doesn't come close to fanart.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jun 12, 2008)

In for a quick peek  

Sorry for my inactivity but my masters is almost over ... gotta write my dissertation. The discussions have picked up in the last few pages ..... doing a tl;dr due to the lack of time. 
Props to Neby, Ennoea (I like you better as CMgogo ), Reckoner (you are still Kurapica in my mind XD) and others for the discussions. Will definitely get around to reading them. 
Not been able to watch Euro for the same stupid reason (uni work)   

Back on topic :

@Reckoner .... as for fanart .... sucks that you didn't take back-up 
One of the links in my sig has Gon, Hisoka, Kurapica and Killua that I drew a long time back. It would be awesome if you could get around to coloring it  
I think you can get some good wallpapers at 


I remember downloading a lot of wallpapers from this site


----------



## NeBy (Jun 12, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Yeah, but the main flaw is that they're prodigies amongst even prodigies.


I'm having trouble following that one. First of all, it's not sure they're prodigies even among prodigies; the arguments you gave thus far, is the assumption Netero and Biscuit were prodigies too...but we don't know that. We also are not sure at what speed Hisoka and Kuroro developed, but if we would assume they started at the age of Killua and Gon (12) and they are now with the top ten nen-fighters at 28 and 26, they can't have been all that slow neither.




> What you say applies to others as well.


What I say what about what others?



> So even though they could be prodigies, they shouldn't be and are also not that exceptional in that regards.
> Chess is different from fighting in the sense that it's not something that has a common natural satisfied limit.


I completely don't understand that one; 'common natural satisfied limit'? If you're saying there is no upper-limit in chess and one can keep improving forever; forget it, that's not true. At a certain point, you're at your (personal) top-level, and even with all the extra training one could muster, you wouldn't be able to beat the world champion, for instance. But even world champions (like Kasparov) just don't keep improving; once at their peak, they stay more or less with the same elo-rating for the rest of their lives - until old age is influencing their mind too. (Which would happen a lot sooner for their body if it was a physical sport, of course; then it would already clearly set in after their prime years).

Of course, with nen, one can slow down aging, so the extended 'prime age' period would keep going on a lot longer, and then one has also more fighting experience the older one gets (and when one fights during that time, obviously).




> With that in mind it would still be weird if those same others weren't even anything close to his level when they were his age.



It seems to me, with that reasoning, you're denying the possibility that latebloomers exist or could get to a top-level, even with hard work and training. It would also mean that - if true - all our fine sportsmen were all prodigees of more or less the same level at more or less the same age.

No doubt some did or where, but I know enough of other cases to say that's far from being a general rule.



> Since even though the boy is exceptional, if they weren't gifted to begin with they wouldn't be close to his level and at the top. And one can be sure that while the boy is absolutely faster than them despite his age, it wouldn't be logical if ten years from then the boy's growth has increased to the point that he starts finishes the 100m dash 5 seconds before they do.


Agreed with that. If Killua and Gon continue to get stronger at this rate to the point they completely outclass any living or dead top-ten nen-fighter in existence - then Togashi is an idiot going the DBZ way.



> At a certain point his growth becomes satisfied and the increase is halted just like it did for the other top runners who must have had an exceptional start as well.
> So, if Gon and Killua don't experience a point where their growth is satisfied, it'd just get ridiculous. Since Togashi hasn't really shown that limit, I'm fearing it's the usual main character brats are strongest just because their main characters syndrome.



Hmm...up until now, one could still see it as a story of two young prodigy nen-users who became friends. It's not all that uncommon stories (or books) are discribing the life of exceptional people.

But as said, Togashi can't keep this up forever, at least not at this pace and rate, or they'll beat the snot out of everyone except the top-ten nenfighters by the age of 15-16...



> I slightly disagree that Togashi exactly coheres to even the most basic aspects of human life. HxH has shown superhuman people from the start. Despite that nen wasn't introduced, Gon and co's entire ride up until the Celestial Towers has been filled with superhuman abilities and other things that don't suit real life logic. There isn't much to support the notion that it's fundamentaly different as for the relation between age and one's personal physical strength. Au contraire.
> 
> Also, it's not that Kuroro and Hisoka are necessarily in their prime years.


Yes they are; Hisoka is 28 and Kuroro 26.

And, as said, I'm not saying there aren't a lot of impossible things in hxh; it's a shounen fantasy manga/anime, after all. No doubt there are many things that aren't really coherent to our normal world. But that's mainly towards unique individuals, like the main characters, or some creatures that aren't really human, like the chimera ants, or with at least some (impossible, agreed) genetic drift, like the Injyuu. But I mean the basic tenets and physical rules, that count for the vast majority of normal humans (without nen). People can die there as well, they grow old as well, they lose there strength by aging (they're not getting stronger as they grow older indefinitely), etc. That Togashi doesn't coher totally with our world is clear; even the turning of Kurapicas eyes to scarlet when angered is quite impossible. But I do feel that there is a great deal of logic and consistency in hxh, and he never falls into complete wacko absurdities.

Not that having their prime at 18 would be that absurd or impossible, but it clearly isn't a general hxh rule, and it would beg the question why that aspect would suddenly be different to our world, then, when most other general rules and laws for most ordinary people do apply. If it was really a physical law (even for non-nen users), the hxh world would be full of 18 year-olds in the sport and fighting departement. Taking your example of the celestial tower; *none* of the fighters looked 18 or younger to me (except Gon, killua and wings' pupil, but those are the main-characters and a beginning nen-user(s), and we already know they are/were not in their prime). I doubt Hanzo was in the peak of his life, at the exam (when he was 18). And why would all the top-class fighters (whome we know the age of) - with or without nen - all be above 24, than? that wouldn't make sense, with a general condition or biological fact that it's before 20 - as it is for 25-30 in our world.



> It's more the fact that they are more than a match for toptiers despite being considerably younger than them and despite the fact that they might still have to reach their peak. Which might mean that age isn't that much of a factor in the overall scheme of things. Maybe the only thing that matters is the power they possess.


They're no match for toptiers - they can't even beat Knuckles and Shoot, yet, and those are mid-tiers.

The times they DID win against considerable stronger opponents (Boomer in GI), was due to a carefully prepared plan, which gave them a strategic and tactical advantage, and was all set up as a trap. In short, they were FAR better prepared, and the enemy underestimated them from the start anyhow. Overconfidence was also a major cause for defeat, with the bomber-team, according to me.

But let's face it; without the up-front knowledge of Bombers' capabilities and techniques, without the extra-hard training in accordance with that knowledge, without the careful planning and set-up of a trap.... Gon would have seriously lost.



> Argh, that's what I'm talking about. Seems we do agree on that. I thought you didn't going by your previous quote.


I think we actually agree on many things, except maybe some details. I do not think the power-gaining has gone overboard and became implausible as yet, but I do agree with your endconclusion; that it can't be kept up indefinitely at this rate.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2008)

Not the only one Reckoner, I have pretty much zero time nowdays aswell, and Euro has been awful, Italy



> Props to Neby, Ennoea (I like you better as CMgogo



Apparently everyone hated the name so I changed it, I kind of miss it now, you can still call me Cmgogo

As for the thread, most of the members have been pretty busy lately, I think the thread will get back on track eventually, then we'll probably miss the quite here


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 12, 2008)

So if Mereum has a child with Komugi and the child is the new Queen who has a new chimera ant army, would they still be defeatable or would it be impossible?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2008)

In quite a few Eng scan most of the black boxes were re-drawn, you just have to find the release of a right group.



> I know what you mean. Yesterday was the first day in a while without me posting on NF.



I didn't post anything for two days and it felt weird


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 13, 2008)

Finally off my ban, how many weeks left on the hiatus?


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jun 13, 2008)

I want to post in this thread but I'm not sure I want to read these essays you call posts every time someone has something to say.  Haha.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2008)

How come you were banned KLoWn? Was it telling Op tards where to stick it?

As for the Hiatus, its only been 5 weeks so still a while left, it seems ages tho



> I want to post in this thread but I'm not sure I want to read these essays you call posts every time someone has something to say. Haha.



What does discussion numb your single brain cell?


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes it does.  Have some pity for those not blessed with your level of intelligence.  Its only so little to ask of you.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2008)

Sorry for that comment, I was only joking. Anyway the posts might be long but they're not really that intelligent, its just analysing or predicting what might happen. Have any opinions on things?

Do you think Meruem can beat Netero? It doesn't have to be a smart post, you can just state your view.

Nice ava btw.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 13, 2008)

yeah livinginjustice  Ennoea was joking he is really a nice person anyway all the people here are nice  

also me too cant post here much i had had exams for 2.5 months  and still there is more 2 weeks  ahhhhh i cant take it any longer


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 13, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> How come you were banned KLoWn? Was it telling Op tards where to stick it?


AG tards actually, but all tards are the same shit.


Ennoea said:


> As for the Hiatus, its only been 5 weeks so still a while left, it seems ages tho


Lolz, and i was thinking to myself that it probably was like 2 weeks left or something, way off.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2008)

For that long? Man you must be exhausted

My exams finished before, now im looking for a part time job, apparently im an undesireable employee

Anyway LI tell us what you like about HxH? I hope it comes back soon, the current "Shonen Trinity" is looking weak, minus Op SJ is becoming a bore.



> AG tards actually, but all tards are the same shit.



That shit has fans 

Anyway nice to have you back, as you can tell its pretty empty here these days.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 13, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> That shit has fans


OI...i like that manga 
Or i did atleast, before it went from regular turf wars to some fuckin ?ber high-tech cyborg/gundam bullshit that just waaaay over the fuckin top.
Now i pretty much just read it to see Agito wack sum bitches.


Ennoea said:


> Anyway nice to have you back, as you can tell its pretty empty here these days.


Yeah i noticed, exams are fuckin this thread over


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2008)

> OI...i like that manga



I'm glad someone does

Too much fanservice for me


----------



## uchiha-alia (Jun 15, 2008)

havent been on NF since last week X3

 KLoWn, good to see ya again, i was wondering why you were banned, and putting tards back in their place is good, why would they ban you for doing something good? 

Ennoea, Ennoea... lol CMGOGO you got youre name changed

 as for hiatus, 5 weeks left i think


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 15, 2008)

What is AG anyway?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 15, 2008)

> Ennoea, Ennoea... lol CMGOGO you got youre name changed



You have good observation



> What is AG anyway?



Its Air Gear.

Anyway 5 weeks left, ffs HxH come back already


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 15, 2008)

So it Air Gear and thanks for answering my question too.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 16, 2008)

do the king know his name?
as i remember no could this play any role


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 16, 2008)

Need HXH now, when Togashi comes back i hope he does more than just ten chapters before going on Hiatus again


----------



## NeBy (Jun 16, 2008)

LivingInjustice said:


> I want to post in this thread but I'm not sure I want to read these essays you call posts every time someone has something to say.  Haha.



Well... You could always skip them and NOT read them, you know. 



*I* am impatiently waiting for reckoners' reply...


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 16, 2008)

5 weeks? Jesus, and it has felt like forever since i was here the last time 

Ah well, i will be busy with HNK anime and manga for awhile so time will go by


----------



## Danchou (Jun 16, 2008)

NeBy said:


> A variant would be, where the girl wakens when Nef is trying to screw over Gon, and she threatens to kill herself, if Nef doesn't do what she promised.
> 
> Anyway, I feel it in my little toe that it has to be something like that. The snotgirl is the weak point, here. ..


Mweh, imo not that likely, but it could happen.



> Yeah, but still they HAVE managed to keep him busy for more than 5 minutes now.
> 
> But I actually concede the point for the most part; after all, Yupi was dealing with the *whole* group in the beginning, which diverted his focus, cost him time to fight Morau, etc. I'm definatily agree that they can't beat Yupi. but as for being able to keep him busy for 2 minutes? Ah, let's be lenient and say it's possible. ;-)
> 
> Going to respond to the rest later, because post might get to long, and time is up; I have to go somewhere


Ok. Still, imo if Yupi's aim was to kill and they weren't running but fighting back, I doubt they'd be left standing for anything close to 2 minutes, but as you said: it is possible. Maybe I'm underestimating them a bit too much.



NeBy said:


> I'm having trouble following that one. First of all, it's not sure they're prodigies even among prodigies; the arguments you gave thus far, is the assumption Netero and Biscuit were prodigies too...but we don't know that. We also are not sure at what speed Hisoka and Kuroro developed, but if we would assume they started at the age of Killua and Gon (12) and they are now with the top ten nen-fighters at 28 and 26, they can't have been all that slow neither.


In short: Gon and Killua shouldn't be all that impressive when compared to the development of the best of the verse i.e. toptiers like Netero, Zeno, Gin, etc. It doesn't make much difference whether they are super duper special or not or that Netero and Biscuit could have been latebloomers. It doesn't make sense that those kinds of people would be learning nen at a slower rate than Gon and Killua have, since I consider them any which way as ingenious as they are.



> What I say what about what others?


Initially in response to 
*Spoiler*: _this comment_ 



.. In two years time, if the same level of progress remains constant, they will be with the stronger nen-users of the hxh world - maybe a bit unrealistic, but I guess they ARE prodigies after all. I don't think they will be quite up to the task of beating the rteal top-nen users yet, though. For winning against the top 10 nen-fighters, I think they'll need some extra years. Though...when they're 25-30 they will probably be the strongest around.


I said that it seemed a bit much that Gon and Killua were approaching this level this early on in the game. Then you replied that that isn't unheard of if they are real prodigies and if you consider that nen is a physical as well as a mental process. 'So, clearly, it's not impossible for a prodigy to become real strong - even to master level - in a short time and while still being very young.'
And my reply to that last supposition is that, what you said about Gon and Killua in that regard would most likely also apply to other great nenusers. They too will experience such a great growth and become a master of nen while still being very young.

Seeing that Gon and Killua are growing towards the high or toptier level (who are much older than they are) at such a young age, brings us to:
A- Gon and Killua's growthrate is wtfpwning exceptional amongst even that of the very elite.
B- Something doesn't add up and there is something to explain the discrepancy in developmentrate of Gon and Killua and what is supposed to be very best of the best in the HxHverse.
C- Plot/Main haracter shield.



> I completely don't understand that one; 'common natural satisfied limit'? If you're saying there is no upper-limit in chess and one can keep improving forever; forget it, that's not true. At a certain point, you're at your (personal) top-level, and even with all the extra training one could muster, you wouldn't be able to beat the world champion, for instance. But even world champions (like Kasparov) just don't keep improving; once at their peak, they stay more or less with the same elo-rating for the rest of their lives - until old age is influencing their mind too. (Which would happen a lot sooner for their body if it was a physical sport, of course; then it would already clearly set in after their prime years).
> 
> Of course, with nen, one can slow down aging, so the extended 'prime age' period would keep going on a lot longer, and then one has also more fighting experience the older one gets (and when one fights during that time, obviously).


By that limit I indeed meant that in chess there isn't really a set point at which you have reached your own limit and which you have mastered the 'art'. You can keep on developing and get better by developing a different/better strategy. You disagree though. Honestly, it's not that much of a point, so just leave it.



> It seems to me, with that reasoning, you're denying the possibility that latebloomers exist or could get to a top-level, even with hard work and training. It would also mean that - if true - all our fine sportsmen were all prodigees of more or less the same level at more or less the same age.
> 
> No doubt some did or where, but I know enough of other cases to say that's far from being a general rule.


Pretty much what I think, but it sounds to me that latebloomers _are_ a great exception to the rule. And then there's the fact that Netero, Biscuit and Zeno aren't really people I would have considered to be a latebloomer. I think they'd be amongst the best of the best in their growthrate and as such is a representation of the growthrate the best would have had. Gon and Killua's ludicrous growthrate just doesn't feat in that.



> Agreed with that. If Killua and Gon continue to get stronger at this rate to the point they completely outclass any living or dead top-ten nen-fighter in existence - then Togashi is an idiot going the DBZ way.


Damn right. Let's hope Togashi knows better.



> Hmm...up until now, one could still see it as a story of two young prodigy nen-users who became friends. It's not all that uncommon stories (or books) are discribing the life of exceptional people.
> 
> But as said, Togashi can't keep this up forever, at least not at this pace and rate, or they'll beat the snot out of everyone except the top-ten nenfighters by the age of 15-16...


I doubt that has that angle in mind. It's mostly just about Gon being great enough to find his father and the adventures he and his friends encounter on the road. Sounds like the old main character argument you've got there.



> Yes they are; Hisoka is 28 and Kuroro 26.
> 
> And, as said, I'm not saying there aren't a lot of impossible things in hxh; it's a shounen fantasy manga/anime, after all. No doubt there are many things that aren't really coherent to our normal world. But that's mainly towards unique individuals, like the main characters, or some creatures that aren't really human, like the chimera ants, or with at least some (impossible, agreed) genetic drift, like the Injyuu. But I mean the basic tenets and physical rules, that count for the vast majority of normal humans (without nen). ..
> 
> Not that having their prime at 18 would be that absurd or impossible, but it clearly isn't a general hxh rule, and it would beg the question why that aspect would suddenly be different to our world, then, when most other general rules and laws for most ordinary people do apply. If it was really a physical law (even for non-nen users), the hxh world would be full of 18 year-olds in the sport and fighting departement. Taking your example of the celestial tower; *none* of the fighters looked 18 or younger to me (except Gon, killua and wings' pupil, but those are the main-characters and a beginning nen-user(s), and we already know they are/were not in their prime). I doubt Hanzo was in the peak of his life, at the exam (when he was 18). And why would all the top-class fighters (whome we know the age of) - with or without nen - all be above 24, than? that wouldn't make sense, with a general condition or biological fact that it's before 20 - as it is for 25-30 in our world.


Hm, I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree on this point. Imo they don't strike me as having reached their prime, but then again maybe I'm wrong.



> They're no match for toptiers - they can't even beat Knuckles and Shoot, yet, and those are mid-tiers.
> 
> The times they DID win against considerable stronger opponents (Boomer in GI), was due to a carefully prepared plan, which gave them a strategic and tactical advantage, and was all set up as a trap. In short, they were FAR better prepared, and the enemy underestimated them from the start anyhow. Overconfidence was also a major cause for defeat, with the bomber-team, according to me.
> 
> But let's face it; without the up-front knowledge of Bombers' capabilities and techniques, without the extra-hard training in accordance with that knowledge, without the careful planning and set-up of a trap.... Gon would have seriously lost.


 As you say they're not a match yet, but at this rate it won't take long. We'll just  have to wait and see to see the rest of the Ant Arc.



> I think we actually agree on many things, except maybe some details. I do not think the power-gaining has gone overboard and became implausible as yet, but I do agree with your endconclusion; that it can't be kept up indefinitely at this rate.


Agreed. I can't wait to see how it all turns out. The only thing I like about the hiatus' is that we'll be able to follow Hunter x Hunter for years and years to come.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 16, 2008)

I wonder if Yupi is equal to Silva and Zeno in strength?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 17, 2008)

How can you follow that which does not move?


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jun 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I wonder if Yupi is equal to Silva and Zeno in strength?



In just strength?, maybe Zeno but I doubt Silva.  In terms of overall fighting ability they would both rape him up good though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2008)

> A variant would be, where the girl wakens when Nef is trying to screw over Gon, and she threatens to kill herself, if Nef doesn't do what she promised.



Most likely Komugi will awaken but will be a human no more, just a doll. At which point Meruem will obliterate Nef and then him and Gon will fight to the death

Being that this is a shonen, its inevitable for Gon or Killua to grow at a rate in which they will be able to fight with the likes of GR in a couple of years, my only hope is that when Togashi reaches this point that he portrays it in a reasonable way rather than stupid power-ups that plague most other shonens.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 17, 2008)

am i the only one who thinks
silva > zeno


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 17, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> am i the only one who thinks
> silva > zeno



you get flamed?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2008)

Zeno>Silva for me.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Jun 17, 2008)

tbh i used to think zeno > silva but now im not so sure. We have seen so little of silva that it almost seems as if hes got alot more strength we havent seen. from what we HAVE seen though, zeno > silva.

 also, i think you people underestimate yupis strength. a nen of 700,000 is seriously messed up to quite a point that i think togashi took it alittle overoard. 700,000!!! Gon is around 20,000 (i think), so who else is going to have 35 times more nen than gon...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2008)

Yuppi has been seriously overpowered, tho Im sure there can't be many in the HxH verse that have more nen than Yuppi.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 17, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Zeno>Silva for me.




hmmmm it wasnt like that you change it  the truth came first 

@uchiha-alia
yes no one will have more nen except may be the king


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2008)

Really it just solidifies the fact that the guards will not be beaten by the current invasion team.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 17, 2008)

any news on when manga is back?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Jun 17, 2008)

^^^ 5 weeks left

seems like ages  but we're half way through the hiatus already


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 17, 2008)

i refuse to believe that the strongest Zaoldyeck is less than kuroro or netero
so silva or mahha are the strongest


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 17, 2008)

Isn't Maha about the same age as Netero?


----------



## DocTerror (Jun 17, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> any news on when manga is back?



Hopefully there should be an announcement this week or next on its return

Zeno>Silva for me too


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 17, 2008)

I think it Zeno=Silva to tell you the truth.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 18, 2008)

Ennoea, I accept your proposal and will write you pwned me If I am wrong!

As to Yupi, I honestly feel like his ability is a bit overestimated, and that he isn't that impressive. Sure, his explosive output/ rage is powerful, but it's such a one-sided ability that I can't take him too seriously. The only reason his pathetic tactic worked on Knuckle was because previously Knucks went all super-saiyan raging. Without that key character flip, Knuckles and no other H X H character of decent battle ability would fall for such a pathetic ploy. Really, the key to beating Yupi is just patience, a typical broken style hunter ability, and the speed and necessary high level to keep the hell away. Heck, half the ryodan could take the brute with a brain down in the appropriate setting. 

Meh. That being said, I highly doubt Sliva and Killua aren't going to be fighting along side at some point and showing of the legacy of the Zaledck to defeat Yupi. So I guess he will put on a good show before being utterly destroyed by superior tactics, and sheer awesomeness. 
In fact, I believe the father-son attack was foreshadowed from way back when. As is the eventual Killua/ Gon confrontation that ends in the strengthening of their friendship and the forming of the ultimate team! meh. 

Damn, the hiatus feels longer when I make a post abotu h x h that has any forthought. Not to say I gave this one much.......


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 18, 2008)

So Yupi is the weakest and Pufu is in the middle and Pitou is the strongest of the royal guards right?


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jun 18, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> am i the only one who thinks
> silva > zeno



In terms of power Silva is absolutely > Zeno.

In terms of cool, I am not so sure.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 18, 2008)

> In fact, I believe the father-son attack was foreshadowed from way back when. As is the eventual Killua/ Gon confrontation that ends in the strengthening of their friendship and the forming of the ultimate team!



If anything it'll probably push Killua to find his own way in life, most likely wanting to become an assasin again. I pretty much expect Killua to leave Gon and go back with Silva by the end of this arc.


----------



## Danchou (Jun 18, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> So Yupi is the weakest and Pufu is in the middle and Pitou is the strongest of the royal guards right?


This isn't DBZ. They're on the same level, but that's about it as far as guesstimation goes.

Going by the size of his En, Pitou probably has the largest aura, though Yupi has pretty damn much to spare as well. We've seen little of Pufu so far, but the fact that seeing his En was enough to retire Novu says a lot.

Hm, I think Zeno is still the top dog of the Zoaldyecks. He seemed to be calling the shots in their fight with Kuroro and Kuroro was mostly measuring himself with Zeno instead of Silva. Netero also enlists his help, since he is probably the strongest assassin he knows.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 18, 2008)

isnt silva the head of the family now ? did they mention something like that


----------



## NeBy (Jun 18, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Mweh, imo not that likely, but it could happen.


Well, I don't know of any other weak points, as for controlling Pitou.

And the only other options are:

1)Pitou starts to fight Gon after the healing - which would end in Gons' life, if Togashi is to remain non-DBZ (and otherwise, he's going to tumble from genius to idiot). But we all know, Gon, as the main character can't die - unless the series is to end.

2)Pitou keeps his promise, and goes with Gon. A bit more likely then nr.1, but it would conflict with his nature shown thusfar. And with his loyalty towards the king. In a normal setting, there is no way Pitou would freely abandon the king when there are enemies around. So, either the threat of the enemies has disappeared, or the king has, by then. While the 'enemies' can flee through Novus' gates (but that would include Gon too), the king won't disappear unless he's dead.

I don't see how it's possible to remain consistent and logical for Pitou to accept and actually do his promise, without an external influence that is forcing him to do it. And what can really force Pitou to leave his King at such a time? Well, the kings' death, the kings' order, and the keeping the snotgirl alive (since that was also an order of the king). Of those possibilities, the latter seems the most plausible.



> In short: Gon and Killua shouldn't be all that impressive when compared to the development of the best of the verse i.e. toptiers like Netero, Zeno, Gin, etc. It doesn't make much difference whether they are super duper special or not or that Netero and Biscuit could have been latebloomers. It doesn't make sense that those kinds of people would be learning nen at a slower rate than Gon and Killua have, since I consider them any which way as ingenious as they are.


I still don't agree with that. One can not make that assumption, unless one sees all of them as prodigies. I understand your premise is that they are, but mine is, that they aren't (well, with netero, anyway, and we simply don't know about the rest).

But surely you must see that there is a difference between prodigies and latebloomers, and that it's just the speed in which they arrive at a certain level. If latebloomers and prodigies were evolving at the same fantastic speed, they would all be prodigies. Being i?ngenious has nothing to so with it: I don't doubt Netero is ingenious AND awesomely strong - it doesn't mean he had the same speed in getting there as Killua and Gon. Latebloomers does not mean they can't reach the same level as prodigies, it just means they're getting there less fast and less easy. 



> Seeing that Gon and Killua are growing towards the high or toptier level (who are much older than they are) at such a young age, brings us to:
> A- Gon and Killua's growthrate is wtfpwning exceptional amongst even that of the very elite.
> B- Something doesn't add up and there is something to explain the discrepancy in developmentrate of Gon and Killua and what is supposed to be very best of the best in the HxHverse.
> C- Plot/Main haracter shield.


A - Only if it keeps going on like this. Who knows if Hisoka and Kuroro didn't make huge progress as well, but reached their 'natural limit' at their prime, and can now only get stronger by small increments, by hard work and training?
B - As long as it's not DBZ-stylish!
C - Yeah, but that would be cheap, and not Togashi-like

Togashi thusfar has always made sure to be pretty balanced about it. As said, Gon already fought stronger opponents - but through preparation and strategic planning, not by solely by power-ups.

I think we both hope Togashi will go the way whereby Gon and Killua don't pwn everyone else at age 15. They can still develop their strength a bit more, but it should start to get less fast, now, or there would, indeed, be something awkward about it. Maybe, with a little more strength and experience, they can win against a GR-member, if it's 2 to one, and they prepare in advance, like against bomber.

If they just run over the complete GR group, I'm going to Nippon and piss on Togashi.   But he won't do that. Seriously, if he wanted to screw things up with over-the-top idiocy, he could have used Kurapica to wipe out the whole spidergroup already.




> I doubt that has that angle in mind. It's mostly just about Gon being great enough to find his father and the adventures he and his friends encounter on the road. Sounds like the old main character argument you've got there.


Well, one can see it from different angles; I just meant, it's, on itself, not really surprising to 'tell' a story about exceptional people.



> Hm, I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree on this point. Imo they don't strike me as having reached their prime, but then again maybe I'm wrong.


That would rather be an argument for reaching their prime *later*, then, not sooner. 



> As you say they're not a match yet, but at this rate it won't take long. We'll just  have to wait and see to see the rest of the Ant Arc.
> 
> Agreed. I can't wait to see how it all turns out. The only thing I like about the hiatus' is that we'll be able to follow Hunter x Hunter for years and years to come.



Well, years and years...as long as he doesn't take hiatuses of years and years.

But I agree with you it's best if Togashi starts limiting the power-ups. As of yet, it's still possible for prodigies to gain power so fast, but at a certain point, it should settle more or less, and only develop in small increments. Even with chess, one can go from nothing to grandmaster in 4 years (when a prodigy), but one simply doesn't continue to double one's strength every year after that. 

Even Moores' law will fail, eventually.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 18, 2008)

I never said that HxH was like DBZ at all?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 18, 2008)

Shuntensatsu said:


> In terms of cool, I am not so sure.


Allow me to help you.
Zeno >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Silva


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 18, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Allow me to help you.
> Zeno >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Silva



Razor > Zeno 

Man it kinda sucks that i cant start reading from 185 with 5 weeks still to go.

However this weeks OP and what will go down there will be more than able to make me wait, its looking to be fricking epic


----------



## NeBy (Jun 18, 2008)

Hmm...since I was a bit bored, I watched the whole hxh manga, something I didn't do as yet. (Read a lot of it, and the whole last ant arc, of course, but some I had only seen as anime).

The GI is pretty much divergent from each other, actually, more so than the rest, as of yet. In the anime, it felt a bit...short...at times. I noticed the manga goes way deeper in the card-system and the different quests and other things they had to do to gain cards/points, etc. It's cool, since I always found that arc a wee bit too rushed in the anime.

And, btw, I'm now re-reading the part of the Netero flashback, and I don't know why I didn't notice that sooner, but there it is almost explicitly said how old Netero is. It says he emerged when he was 50, and he went to that dojo and became master, and then it says; 'that was over 60 years ago'. Now, 'over' can mean months, but perhaps years...but it seems unlikely he was more then 70 years, otherwise they would have said 'over 70 years ago', obviously.

So we actually know he's most probably 110 years old, with a maximum of 120 years.

He's still going strong for such an old geezer!


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 18, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Ok, ermm...
> 
> 
> Zeno + Silva + Kuroro + Pitou, Poofu & yupi + the king + Netero > Hisoka!



You forgot Feitan, Ubogin and Phinx 

Agreed with Netero and Silva though, havent read the chimera arc yet so cant comment on the others


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 18, 2008)

> Agreed with Netero and Silva though, havent read the chimera arc yet so cant comment on the others



Read it and then help me spread Mereum x Komugi



> The GI is pretty much divergent from each other, actually, more so than the rest, as of yet. In the anime, it felt a bit...short...at times.* I noticed the manga goes way deeper in the card-system*



I'll be honest, I found the card explanations boring as it was. So the Anime did it better, the only problem with the Ova's was that the animation was a little weird compared to the original series. I hope the Chimera Ant arc doesn't have the same style, its was far too colorful.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 18, 2008)

Ahhh i can't wait 5 weeks i need my HXH fix


----------



## DocTerror (Jun 18, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> If anything it'll probably push Killua to find his own way in life, most likely wanting to become an assasin again. I pretty much expect Killua to leave Gon and go back with Silva by the end of this arc.



Why do people think Killua is gonna leave Gon.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 18, 2008)

> Ahhh i can't wait 5 weeks i need my HXH fix



Pretty much, other than OP im finding SJ a bore, heres hoping the next 10 chapters are better with less emphasis on fail characters. Who cares about the damn octopus?



> Why do people think Killua is gonna leave Gon.



Because the manga kind of foreshadowed the event:

Link removed


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 19, 2008)

I agree that One Piece is very epic. Also it going to be very sad when Killua leaves Gon a second time and this time Gon will be all alone.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 19, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Razor > Zeno


Who was that again? The volleyball player?


Black Leg Sanji said:


> However this weeks OP and what will go down there will be more than able to make me wait, its looking to be fricking epic


It better be better than last weeks chapter, didn't happen shit.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 19, 2008)

Well in One Piece two epic battles are about to start.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 19, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Who was that again? The volleyball player?.



Yes indeed 



> It better be better than last weeks chapter, didn't happen shit.



I thought it was pretty good 

The one this week looks like it could be one of the best chapters ever in OP so its definatly better.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2008)

> The one this week looks like it could be one of the best chapters ever in OP so its definatly better.



Wow thats a bold statement

And Razor is not stronger than Zeno.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 19, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Wow thats a bold statement



I would say not quite considering the spoilers. Dont tell me that the current arc isnt interesting..



> And Razor is not stronger than Zeno.



Does Razor > Zeno have to mean that he is stronger than him? Hell no.

Razor is > Zeno in awesomeness imo


----------



## Outlandish (Jun 19, 2008)

so guys anyone know when this starts again ?  (sorry but to many pages to read  i looked through like 15)


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah but Zeno has that awesome Hairstyle

ABout 5 weeks Makenshi.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 19, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah but Zeno has that awesome Hairstyle



Zeno is awesome, almost as much as Razor


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 19, 2008)

Razor was always cooler than Zeno. Not saying that Zeno isn't cool. Razor is just simply cooler.


----------



## Danchou (Jun 19, 2008)

Does Reiza have an outfit that reads a kill, a day?

Thought so.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 19, 2008)

How strong would Razor considered to be? As strong as Hisoka? 

I thought he was pretty impressive even if it was an volleyball game


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, Razor was a creator of GI. I dunno, his raw strength is really high but it's hard to put him as an equal of someone.

Man, will Kurapika and Loerio ever fight again?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Jun 19, 2008)

Makenshi said:


> so guys anyone know when this starts again ?  (sorry but to many pages to read  i looked through like 15)



5 weeks left  (which is alot  but we're already half-way through the hiatus )

 @BLS: its hard to put Razor in a tier or even try to speculate how powerful he is, all we've seen from him is a volleyball game and we know he was one of the creators of GI. Obviously this alone puts him straight up there and of course his performance in the volleyball game showed hes got SOME strength. In terms of raw power, i wonder whether or not he is higher than 100% bisuke? he certainly seems so, and his nen ball ability is quite a powerful one. We havent seen him fight but its easy to asume he is very powerful. Stronger than hisoka? in terms of brute strength, the volleyball game showed that, but winning in HXH is more than just that, id put him at around hisokas level, maybe alittle lower in overall combat abilities (could be higher or lower though)- so yes, on the low end of the extreme high tier.


----------



## Outlandish (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks guys, i hope OP can get me by for 4 weeks and fairy tale =D


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2008)

> Man, will Kurapika and Loerio ever fight again?



Kurapica got his fight, Leoreo has done squat all in the whole of the manga, he even got fooled by Tompa


----------



## Kiyoshi (Jun 20, 2008)

Leorio will return, but at the rate things are going I am finding it harder and harder to believe it will be a serious fight.  He is so far behind the others, and unless he is also a "genius"....

I just have this gut feeling that through his doctoring he'll be the groups nen remover. 

As for Razor, I would say on par with to significantly stronger than Hisoka in raw power by what has been displayed by Hisoka so far, but wasn't being 100% serious.  Same with Hisoka though.  Still, this is HxH.  Raw power doesn't mean everything, so I think Hisoka would beat Razor in terms of fighting more often than Razor could beat him.  If that makes sense.

So... five weeks, huh?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 20, 2008)

i dont remember that they said it will return in 10 weeks or did they?


----------



## NeBy (Jun 20, 2008)

Kiyoshi said:


> Leorio will return, but at the rate things are going I am finding it harder and harder to believe it will be a serious fight.  He is so far behind the others, and unless he is also a "genius"....
> 
> I just have this gut feeling that through his doctoring he'll be the groups nen remover.
> 
> ...



Oh, noes...not the Razor vs. *fill in somebody really strong* again. Didn't we have that discussion already, when it was vs. Silva or Zeno? The conclusion then, as it is now, is that we have very little to go on, since there is so little we know of Razor, but if we go by what we DO know of him and his actions (as facts, not as wishful thinking) he comes out short.

There are NO logical arguments based on facts that would make one conclude Razor is on par with Hisoka, Zeno, Silva, etc. That he ain't a total wussy is clear; he beats the snot out of lower nen-users like his fat prisoner, and he can throw quite a good punch on a volleyball.

But for Christ sake, we didn't see anything that would validate him as being a top-tier nen-user on par with the great ones just mentioned. We saw him play a volleyball match, and destroy a boat...THAT IS ALL, FOLKS!

One simply can't logically deduce he's on par as a nen-fighter with Zeno or Hisoka. The most we can deduce (with more or less certainty) from the manga and anime, is that he's (at least) mid-tier. All the rest is pure speculation and opinion based on wishful thinking.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 20, 2008)

The fact that Gon's Janken is unblockable to Razor and the fact that we know that he's not near the Zoaldeck's level says a lot about his Tier position.

Then again we might never know unless he reapears with Gon's dad or something and then we truly find out who the top ten nen users are


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 20, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Kurapica got his fight, Leoreo has done squat all in the whole of the manga, he even got fooled by Tompa



Tompa is due for a reappearance and power-up, don' underestimate him. 
He wasn't called the crusher of rookie dreams for nothing! Seriously, don't let the King's position and name fool you, Mereum is still green. 
------------

In fact, if I may be serious for a moment, I would say that simple name of Rookie Crusher is intricate foreshadowing of how the King will utlimately hit rock bottom. I imagine after the king is bested by whomever in whatever fashion, he will be in the depths of despair. In those times of pain he and Komugi will leave as drifters and one day stop by a bar. Concidentally that will be Tompa's hometown, and the scene where the greatest Nen ability in the manga will be revealed. As I see it, The king will challenge Tompa to a game of quarters and lose. Enraged, the king will then challenge Tompa to a drinking competition, and that's when his nen ability : "drunken swallow sanat special" will kick in. X3

---


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 20, 2008)

Tompa sucks. There, i said it 
Fuck him up his stupid ass.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2008)

> Tompa sucks. There, i said it
> Fuck him up his stupid ass.



I concur, I wanted Killua to rip his balls out


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 21, 2008)

I am depress since I was negged three times in a row.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 21, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I am depress since I was negged three times in a row.


Lawlz on you 
For what did they neg you?


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 21, 2008)

Because of a thread I created and for causing another thread to become locked as well.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 21, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Because of a thread I created and for causing another thread to become locked as well.


Was it that *" Would you have sex with your mother if it can cure her cancer?"* thread?
How the hell did you come up with that shit anyway...


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 21, 2008)

Actually it was getting the "Battledome Convo #33: Read Bastard!!" thread locked and it was that thread that wanted me to make that i*c*st thread.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 21, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Actually it was getting the "Battledome Convo #33: Read Bastard!!" thread locked and it was that thread that wanted me to make that i*c*st thread.


Oh shit  I needz to read that.
*Goes to find it*


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 21, 2008)

You might as well but it is about 34 pages long though and it in the meta battledom as well.


----------



## DocTerror (Jun 21, 2008)

Does anyone know any sites that carry HxH figurines?


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 21, 2008)

I sadly do not know any websites like that.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2008)

What kind of threads have you been making ET?


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 21, 2008)

Just ones that came off the top of my head of course.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2008)

Okay we need discussion so I ask what do you want to see Togashi start the next ten chapters with?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 22, 2008)

The king fighting Netero


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2008)

Well tho I'd love that I feel Togashi should start with Yuppi getting his ass kicked by Knuckle and Killua.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 22, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Okay we need discussion so I ask what do you want to see Togashi start the next ten chapters with?


Some kind of interesting fight, cuz the latest chapters haven't really impressed me at all.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2008)

The latest chapters have just been slow paced, not to mention the panel space wasted on side characters, I hope Togashi sorts both of these problems out.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 22, 2008)

I want the next chapter to have it where the creature lending nen would turn into a demon called "Toritaten" to haunt Yupi, and drain all of his nen for 30 days, keeping him in Zetsu status.


----------



## Danchou (Jun 22, 2008)

Yupi has probably used just over 1% of his aura. He's not supposed to go bankrupt in the near future.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 22, 2008)

I know but I can dream that it will happen in a couple hours at least.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 22, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> The latest chapters have just been slow paced, not to mention the panel space wasted on side characters, I hope Togashi sorts both of these problems out.


 
ur not alone on this. too much of a time waste. but again, that's his style, not gonna change


----------



## Xell (Jun 22, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> The latest chapters have just been slow paced, not to mention the panel space wasted on side characters, I hope Togashi sorts both of these problems out.



Was you not satisfied with the last chapter?!

I felt it made up for all the slow chapters. Knuckle bought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 22, 2008)

I meant hours in manga time and not real time.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 23, 2008)

Xell said:


> Was you not satisfied with the last chapter?!
> 
> I felt it made up for all the slow chapters. Knuckle bought tears to my eyes.


The last chapter was just as slow and, to a degree, uninteresting as most chapters on his last "non-hiatus" sesion imo.
All this "Omgz!! He's sooo manly/GAR" bullshit rarely makes a chapter better for me.


Emperor Time said:


> I meant hours in manga time and not real time.


Man, just edit your previous fuckin post instead of making a new one to tell us this useless information....


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2008)

I liked the dialogue but Togashi could have sped it up a bit, I could stand the pace if only Togashi wasn't wasting time with Ikarugo or Meleron, get to the King fight already


----------



## NeBy (Jun 23, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Yupi has probably used just over 1% of his aura. He's not supposed to go bankrupt in the near future.



Well, it will depend on how much will be added by his latest punch. But since Yupi got 700.000 and Knuckles former punch made it only at...600 something something (?), I guess you're right. It gets exponential bigger though, so the only thing they have to do is keep him busy for half an hour or so...

*me coughs*



Ennoea said:


> I liked the dialogue but Togashi could have sped it up a bit, I could stand the pace if only Togashi wasn't wasting time with Ikarugo or Meleron, get to the King fight already



I respectfully disagree. I think it's a good thing Togashi has eye for the side characters as well, it adds some realism to it (side characters are usually 'disappearing' in most manga's, as if they don't do anything while the 'big heroes/villains' fight). Sure, we're all waiting with anticipation for the big fight of Mereum and Netero, but I guess we just have to have more patience. Just focusing on the 'ultra super-fight' and screw all the rest would be a bit too cliché for Togashi, I think.

As long as the mangaka rounds things up nicely, without loose ends - including the stuff of the lesser characters, I'm happy. My biggest fear is that it would end like DBZ (there has been enough comparison with Cell as it is); there they DID focus only on the fights of the main characters, but that wasn't an improvement, according to me, at least.

While the ants may be present here and there as side-issues or characters in next arcs, it's time Togashi ends THIS arc, though, I agree with that. It has been going on for long enough now. I would say: no rush, do it good and right (even if it involves side-characters), but end it in the not too far future. Best would be the king dies (together with Netero or not), and then it could go like this: the royal guards are all out of their mind of grief and what not (maybe Poofu kills himself; he's always been the most unstable), but just when despair strikes, they hear about the other son of the queen (another king, thus), and they decide to give their allegiance to him, but since he's a good (non-human eating) boy-king, they all become nice kitties (or devilbeasties).

The end!

Alternative end: Nef has wild sex with Gon and Killua.

Speaking of which: seen all the fanservice of the Code Geass, I thought it would be easy to find some hentai of it, but I can't seem to find any (as yet). Somebody knows where to look?


----------



## Xell (Jun 23, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> The last chapter was just as slow and, to a degree, uninteresting as most chapters on his last "non-hiatus" sesion imo.
> All this "Omgz!! He's sooo manly/GAR" bullshit rarely makes a chapter better for me.



I agree with that. I hate the overuse of the term GAR or manly, but I felt Togashi definitely delivered with that chapter.

The build up towards Yupi almost killing Knuckle, Killua saving him at the last minute and Knuckle delivering the blow felt great. The pace he was going at with that felt perfect as well.. Maybe I'm just easily impressed though..


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 23, 2008)

^ the pace in chap 280 was just right, but tbh the chap with zeno and netero was that much better due to the dramatic squashing of the cat ant lol


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 23, 2008)

i thought Neby was a girl 

also i like the pace for the last chapter


----------



## NeBy (Jun 23, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i thought Neby was a girl
> 
> also i like the pace for the last chapter



And you think differently because I asked for links to Code Geass hentai?  

I think Pitou is a girl, and I still have to see any evidence that she wouldn't be!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2008)

I always assumed Neby was a boy.

@Neby: I don't mind the focus on smaller characters, maybe a panel here and there, but not a whole chapter. It was worse when even after a chapter I still saw no depth to Ikarugo or meleron.


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jun 23, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Well, it will depend on how much will be added by his latest punch. But since Yupi got 700.000 and Knuckles former punch made it only at...600 something something (?), I guess you're right. It gets exponential bigger though, so the only thing they have to do is keep him busy for half an hour or so...



I don't remember the exact answer but with the with the way the rates climb based on the last number shown, it shouldn't take more than 15 minutes.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2008)

And Neby I don't see any of the Guards killing themselves unless the King tells them to. And it would be a cop out from Togashi's end aswell.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 23, 2008)

If the King eats the brains of Pitou and Pufu and Yupi, how much stronger will he become?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2008)

I doubt he wants to eat ant brains.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 23, 2008)

Well he is the only Chimera Ant to eat his fellow kind since he did eat Piggy and the Turtle Squadron Commander.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2008)

You ask that question alot ET, I doubt he'll be eating anymore brains, and I don't want to see him eating Netero's brain. Netero deserves better than ending up being the King's shit.


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah, Netero and the King seem to have come to some mutual respect of one another.  I don't know how the fight is going to go since we've only scratched the surface of their abilities.

The fight I'm most looking forward to is Morau's fight.  I love his smoke ability and the strategic way he employs it.  I hate that there's been foreshadowing to his death though.  Especially since it would mean that Pufu would probably deal him in, which I would really hate.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Jun 24, 2008)

the latest chapter was tbh... horrible, he could have wrapped the whole thing up in 4 pages, and while it wouldnt have the same effect, we're here sitting on our asses, we've waited 6 weeks for more, and we'll get another chapter that does nothing but aste space. I actually wouldnt mind that at all if there were NO hiatuses, but as i say in this thread many times: hiatus + slow pace = bullshit, no hiatus + slow pace = fine.

 Unfortunately, i don think we'll not be seeing king V meruem in full gear till about 5 chapters i think, he needs to start wrapping everything else up NOW. Also, theres alot of debate about Yupi, and Ill say it now, togashi has made a mistake. Putting Yupi at 700,000 for nen was just WAY overpowering him, and any defeat he gets wouldnt really happen due to this monstrous nen. TBH, i dont think even people like silva and zeno have THIRTY FIVE TIMES the nen of Gon, i mean, 10 times, i could accept, and maybe 15 at the most, but 35... thats what i call overpowering.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah they should forget Knuckles plan
and go for a fatal blow or something that is the only way i see


----------



## Vault (Jun 24, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ the pace in chap 280 was just right, but tbh the chap with zeno and netero was that much better due to the dramatic squashing of the cat ant lol



i loved that too 

whats up with this hiatus crap  i need more i wanna see killu's improvement


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 24, 2008)

I know this is offtopic, but does anyone in here play Starcraft?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2008)

Mattaru I know does, other than that I don't think so.



> need more i wanna see killu's improvement



Killua could easily rip off some of Yuppi's arms.


----------



## NeBy (Jun 24, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I always assumed Neby was a boy.


Why?



> @Neby: I don't mind the focus on smaller characters, maybe a panel here and there, but not a whole chapter. It was worse when even after a chapter I still saw no depth to Ikarugo or meleron.



Well, Gon and killua hadn't that much depth if they would have gotten only one chapter. The main characters in hxh do have an astonishing level of depth, but maybe we're spoiled a bit: after all, there have been dozens of chapters about them.

Besides, I think at least Meleoron has shown *some* depth, especially in the chapter where he meets/talks to Gon for the first time.

Well, I guess it's a bit too subjective to really be debatable. some thought the chapter-after-chapter with the king and the snotgirl playing that Go-like game was boring and much too long drawn out...while I thought those chapters were one of the best in the whole arc. Some things are just down to basic taste, I guess.

And about the royal guards (or at least Poofoo) killing themselves: I was speaking in the context of after the king dies. They all live for serving the king; if the king dies, who will they serve?

My story in the other post was half-jokingly, but that part is true: if the King would die, I think the royal guards would lose their meaning in life. When one looses all meaning in life, one often commits suicide. So, if they don't find an alternative (like serving the other boy-king), it's quite possible v- certainly for poofu: that ant went totally nuts and had a psychotic breakdown just by not being able to be at his kings' side, for christs' sake!


----------



## NeBy (Jun 24, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I know this is offtopic, but does anyone in here play Starcraft?



I do. Well, did.

I'm not talking about starcraft2 though (is that all out, yet?)

I always thought starcraft was an exeptional good game when it came out. even today, it still holds some appeal, I think - and that means a lot, seen how games progressed (well, graphically, at least) over the years.

I'm not into FPS much, and totally not in racinggames and the lot. I actually prefer two kinds of games: RPG and strategic games.

And while we're off-topic: exept for anime and manga (a common intrest around here, no doubt), I also like SF and fantasy-books. I can strongly recommend 'the malazin empire' for those that like those kinds of fiction too; it's superb.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 24, 2008)

Since Yupi has 700,000 for nen, I guess that Mereum has 1,500,000 for nen at least.


----------



## Gary (Jun 24, 2008)

wait when did we get nen numbers ?


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 24, 2008)

I think Knuckles was the one to give nen numbers about the other characters.


----------



## Gary (Jun 24, 2008)

oh that thingy =/ also like a month till the new chapter is out right ?


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 24, 2008)

It think it about five weeks to go until the new chapters.


----------



## Gary (Jun 24, 2008)

well were only half way through


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 24, 2008)

Well 5 weeks to go is better than 10 weeks to go at least.


----------



## Gary (Jun 24, 2008)

true but the 10 weeks fly by


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 24, 2008)

Well it flew half way at least and I wonder if Mereum will become good or not?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 24, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I do. Well, did.
> 
> I'm not talking about starcraft2 though (is that all out, yet?)


Nope, and ain't gonna come out for awhile knowing Blizzard.


NeBy said:


> I always thought starcraft was an exeptional good game when it came out. even today, it still holds some appeal, I think - and that means a lot, seen how games progressed (well, graphically, at least) over the years.


Starcraft is still the best RTS out threre imo, it's so goddamn good.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2008)

> Well, I guess it's a bit too subjective to really be debatable. some thought the chapter-after-chapter with the king and the snotgirl playing that Go-like game was boring and much too long drawn out...while I thought those chapters were one of the best in the whole arc. Some things are just down to basic taste, I guess.



Komugi and the King have been the highlight for me, I love their scenes and wouldn't change them at all. My issue is that even though Togashi has given quite a bit of panel space to some characters during the last 10 chapters, I still I still don't know, (or care) about them. And for me they amounted to waste.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 25, 2008)

Thankfully I cared for most of them and been quite please as a result.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 25, 2008)

What is that thingy with the manboobs in your ava and sig CmGo 
The father of the guy to the right? 

4 weeks left now of the hiatus also rite?


----------



## Fran (Jun 25, 2008)

Haha, we need Hisoka for a countdown. Where is she 

I actually like Togashi's development and introduction of new characters and side characters.

True, a whole chapter dedicated to Ikarugo wasn't what I wanted entirely, but certain characters made me drop my pants.

i.e. Werefin ...his hatsu 'missile-man' is freaking awesome.
me wonders who he will match up against :3


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2008)

> What is that thingy with the manboobs in your ava and sig CmGo
> The father of the guy to the right?



Thats a prostitue and the guy on the right saves her life, its an awesome manga

As for Werefin, he's an idiot, the ant's so paranoid its funny


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 25, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Thats a prostitue and the guy on the right saves her life, its an awesome manga
> 
> As for Werefin, he's an idiot, the ant's so paranoid its funny



Wait, its actually an she?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2008)

I know she looks like man a there:S

With exquisite breasts tho.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 25, 2008)

They aren't that great


----------



## atom (Jun 25, 2008)

How is it that HXH is always on Hiatus's and the artwork looks so lazily done all the time?


----------



## NeBy (Jun 25, 2008)

atom said:


> How is it that HXH is always on Hiatus's and the artwork looks so lazily done all the time?



To both questions: because Togashi is lazy.

Luckily, he's also a genius.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2008)

> How is it that HXH is always on Hiatus's and the artwork looks so lazily done all the time?



The last 20 chapters had really good art.....

We're on page 666


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 25, 2008)

Read C.A.T., it's awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2008)

Which one is C.A.T?

[EDIT] Looks good, try Jackals.


----------



## Vault (Jun 25, 2008)

atom said:


> How is it that HXH is always on Hiatus's and the artwork looks so lazily done all the time?



thats teh style of the mangaka people have different styles


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2008)

He really should hire assistants, it would take off some load off him, and maybe then we could get weekly chapters.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 26, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Which one is C.A.T?
> 
> [EDIT] Looks good, try Jackals.


Just did, really good, gonna follow that one 
Thnx for the tip.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Jun 26, 2008)

page 666  

 NEARLY 4 WEEKS LEFT PEOPLE


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2008)

just say a months  

trying to make it seem short  i dont blame you though


----------



## Slips (Jun 26, 2008)

5 weeks to go Just popped in to check on the dates and such


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG its Slips!!!!

They told us you left for good


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 26, 2008)

Listening to the HxH OST, awesome chillout music...

@Slips. 
WB, although only temporary.
See you have 10,999 posts, make the 11k one in here!


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 26, 2008)

random predictions...--

Killua and Meloron officially join the battle as Yupi fill damaged isn't dead or unable to continue. Moreover, a bit more elaboration to his abilities will be revealed! I expect him to perhaps be able to change the force or make of his attacks going by his emotions. For example, if he's sad then instead of a streaming pile of fury a thin coat of trigger style morphes surrounds him. It may be incroparated with beast thinking or something!

Lion dude joins the battle and takes out Meleron, completly changing the original battle plan! 

Sliva makes an overdue appearance, and contray to all the tactics we always get to see and read, he wtf pwns Yupi to protect the legacy of the Zaldyocks. 

Nef agree's to fix Kaito, but only if Gon agree's to sit out the battle or something. Gon gives hsi word, and many chapters after the arc is finished the worst situation happens. *Killua is given the mission to assasinate Gon!*

Shapufu takes down Morau, and goes to the kings aid. Netero is losing to the king, and shapfu makes his loss all but guranteed. Insert 3 chapters of epic tactics. Insert god knows what and Novu getting his balls back.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 26, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> Lion dude joins the battle and takes out Meleron, completly changing the original battle plan!


Didn't the lion dude die? Or am i thinking of someone else


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 26, 2008)

Zitoh is the one Sliva killed, and the other lion dude. I'm nto sure if he's a lion or not though. Anyway, I was talking about the other beastie who almost spotted Meleron. He's the one with the missile ability and who had a ridiculous plan. I can't rememebr his name.


----------



## Xell (Jun 26, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> Zitoh is the one Sliva killed, and the other lion dude. I'm nto sure if he's a lion or not though. Anyway, I was talking about the other beastie who almost spotted Meleron. He's the one with the missile ability and who had a ridiculous plan. I can't rememebr his name.



Welfin or Wolfin I believe.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2008)

His name is Werefin, the paranoid retard.



> Killua is given the mission to assasinate Gon!



No way


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jun 26, 2008)

Killua having to assassinate Gon is kinda too out there.  Its past the point where it would be relevant.  Seeing as Killua has gone against his instincts for Gon on numerous occasions, he'd never even bother with the mission.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2008)

I bet Gon will leave him behind after this arc to find his dad and Killua will return to his own family.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 26, 2008)

I know it's out there, but there are some scene's I just can't shake that gives me the feeling not only will there be a split, but that there will be beef. Probably even ground beef level.

1. Sliva scene about Killua being unable to escape his nature. 
2. Scene about killua never going to abadon or betray gon.
3. Bisuke scene abotu Gon and killua as polished stones. 

Now I know what Hisoka said and subsequent events about Killua as close to Gon was meant to show, not to mention the whole bit with Ikaru, but I can't help but get the feeling a gap between them will appear. Meh. I guess assasination is a big exagerastion, but I want to see them fight.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 26, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> Zitoh is the one Sliva killed, and the other lion dude. I'm nto sure if he's a lion or not though. Anyway, I was talking about the other beastie who almost spotted Meleron. He's the one with the missile ability and who had a ridiculous plan. I can't rememebr his name.


Yeah i know who you're talking about now, but i always saw him as a wolf.
Thought you meant that lion-surfer dude that "Smoker" wiped out at first.


----------



## Fran (Jun 26, 2008)

Killua will wtfpwn Gon in a fight 
I can't see the assassination either.


Fingers crossed that Ging doesn't appear this arc though X3


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2008)

> Fingers crossed that Ging doesn't appear this arc though



Togashi is one crazy mo-fo who knows what or who might make an appearence


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jun 27, 2008)

Soo long without posting in this thread   ..... Still slogging for Uni work 

and i just don't wanna spam in here ... 

4 more weeks left for the hiatus right .... 

I hope to surprise you guys the next time I post in here


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 27, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> and i just don't wanna spam in here ...


Spam is good for ya~


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2008)

No spamming you know the damn mods

"It's for me to decide whether or not I should take your attack with tekkai."

Does that mean its Yuppi's time to die?


----------



## Danchou (Jun 27, 2008)

According to Knuckles it is. Storywise, nuh uh.

I wonder how powerful Killua's Narukami has become. Last times we saw it it didn't really pack all that much power. Not enough to finish of a nenless Chimera Ant squad captain anyway. I'd say a few million volts or so?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 28, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> No spamming you know the damn mods


I'll deal with them with mah rasengan! :ras


Ennoea said:


> Just fucks this nuke up.
> 
> Does that mean its Yuppi's time to die?


If he dies from that then it's the biggest fail since Ikaruga got her ass beaten by Erza in FT, actually it would big a way bigger fail when i think about.


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jun 28, 2008)

Yupi's pretty much done.  Knuckle doesn't intend to fight him anymore.  He'll just rack up the points on potclean and shut out his nen.  The final page pretty shows that its done with.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2008)

I doubt that punch alone will beat Yuppi, as for Ikaruga, lol she just lost out of nowhere


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jun 28, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I doubt that punch alone will beat Yuppi, as for Ikaruga, lol she just lost out of nowhere



The punches were for Knuckle and Shoot's pride.  They could've hidden and had Yupi's nen canceled.  Didn't you read the last few chapters where they felt like shit because Yupi didn't acknowledge Shoot was fighting to the death and walked right by him like he was irrelevant.  Now that that Knuckle punched him, he has nothing else to prove or settle.


----------



## Comoesa2 (Jun 28, 2008)

Lol basically knuckle can just run and hide. Or just get Killua to use Narukami over and over again. Narukami has a paralyzing affect, remember.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 29, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I doubt that punch alone will beat Yuppi, as for Ikaruga, lol she just lost out of nowhere



He?s a SHE??:amazed
And why do you hate Germany so much?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2008)

> And why do you hate Germany so much?



Not the place>_>


----------



## Vyse (Jun 29, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Not the place>_>



This place is somewhat inactive now ... Klown and Neby even talked about Starcraft.

Just compare Germany to Greed Island and Germans in general to the Ryodan.


----------



## NeBy (Jun 30, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> This place is somewhat inactive now ... Klown and Neby even talked about Starcraft.



Only because there has been little response to my one-page long thoughtful hxh-characters&world analysis-posts.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Jul 1, 2008)

Honestly even if it does end for Yuppi here he put up a good fight. He's my favorite amongst the RG and if he died there I wouldn't really mind.


----------



## Fran (Jul 1, 2008)

The Communist Manifesto said:


> Honestly even if it does end for Yuppi here he put up a good fight. He's my favorite amongst the RG and if he died there I wouldn't really mind.



Orz well lets review the Royal Guard:

We have Shaupufu, who's a flaming homosexual butterfly. Now, I'm the last person on earth you'd call homophobic but this man has 0 likeable qualities, even his Hatsu is awful [but a nice, unique twist like all Hatsus]...

Then we have lolinekotrap, aka. "OMFG PITOU'S GOT A PENIS?'. Errr. Pitou's my favourite actually <3<3 ~ 






Ok, /post, I just tripped over myself 


WHERE IS HISOKA WITH MY WEEKLY COUNTDOWN D:


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice Mattaru, this thread's somewhat lacked perverted comments, nice to see them again


----------



## Kenny Florian (Jul 1, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Then we have lolinekotrap, aka. "OMFG PITOU'S GOT A PENIS?'. Errr. Pitou's my favourite actually <3<3 ~




I remember when Karuto used to have that status. Everyone kept denying it. I think Togashi does that on purpose to spite his male fanbase.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2008)

The male fanbase of HxH is annoyed, all we have is Kurapica


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 2, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> The male fanbase of HxH is annoyed, all we have is Kurapica





Yeah, one can wonder what its real gender is sometimes


----------



## Danchou (Jul 2, 2008)

Kurapica was never a trap. I always knew he was male. Karuto and Nef are always a challenge for me though.

Especially Nef <4

Im gonna be gone for a week btw. Going to Italy on friday. One week less agony in the wait for HxH. After that it's like only one or two week, rite..? 

I really think we'll get a glimpse off Meruem vs. Netero with the next batch of chapters. The thought that Togashi (probably) already has the plan of how that fights going to play out makes me go . He better do it justice!


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 2, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Kurapica was never a trap. I always knew he was male. Karuto and Nef are always a challenge for me though.



Dressing like a woman and his fillerreaction to Leorios manhood implies otherwise


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2008)

> Kurapica was never a trap. I always knew he was male.



I thought he was a woman for ages, until he took his shirt off and there were no humps

Feitan was a bit of a shock too:S



> Im gonna be gone for a week btw. Going to Italy on friday. One week less agony in the wait for HxH. After that it's like only one or two week, rite..?



Im going on holiday too, until august, when I come back I'll have so much to catch up to, it'll be awesome


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 2, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Feitan was a bit of a shock too:S


You thought Feitan was a chick? That's a first


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2008)

> You thought Feitan was a chick? That's a first



Im pretty dumb, not my fault tho the anime voice threw me off

It was a shock when he fought that manwoman ant and took his shirt off, this manga lacks boobs


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 2, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Im pretty dumb, not my fault tho the anime voice threw me off
> 
> It was a shock when he fought that manwoman ant and took his shirt off, this manga lacks boobs


Not that i thought his anime-voice sounded like a women, but yeah, it can fuck things up.
I thought Orochimaru was an old lady when i first saw him in the anime


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2008)

> I thought Orochimaru was an old lady when i first saw him in the anime





Actually he does look like a woman in the manga, especially in the Hokage fight, Kishi draws weird.

As for the anime, don't worry, I thought Sakura was a man for ages


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 2, 2008)

Man so many regulars that goes off on hoildays now 

I will miss you GoGo 

Also lol that you thought Sakura was a man and that Feitan was a woman after he was wearing a fucking *tuxedo* at the auction


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Man so many regulars that goes off on hoildays now
> 
> I will miss you GoGo



I'll try to post

So many regs pretty much disappeared, hopefully they'll be back by the time I come back


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 2, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I'll try to post
> 
> So many regs pretty much disappeared, hopefully they'll be back by the time I come back





I edited my post btw, you should read


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2008)

> Also lol that you thought Sakura was a man and that Feitan was a woman after he was wearing a fucking tuxedo at the auction



It was the voice that threw me off. And girls wear tuxedos, Feitan could have been a lesbian for all you know?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 2, 2008)

i never ever thought Kurapica was a woman


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 2, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> It was the voice that threw me off.



Understandable.



> And girls wear tuxedos



Not the type Feitan had? 



> Feitan could have been a lesbian for all you know?



True, but it wasnt possible to see any visable boobs when he was at the auction


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 2, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i never ever thought Kurapica was a woman


I kinda did in the beginning, but it was more like i couldn't determine if it was a dude or a chick.
But after a few episodes, hearing his VA and all,  i was fairly certain it was a dude.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I kinda did in the beginning, but it was more like i couldn't determine if it was a dude or a chick.
> But after a few episodes, hearing his VA and all,  i was fairly certain it was a dude.



Same for me. Though i think we all can agree on that it wasnt possible to find out about Karutos real gender for a good while?


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 2, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Though i think we all can agree on that it wasnt possible to find out about Karutos real gender for a good while?


If i hadn't heard it in this thread i still would've thought it was a chick lol.
No one takes Karuto as a dude at first glance, or even after several glances lol, the dude looks like a chick and there is nothing in the manga or anime that would make you think diffrent.


----------



## Fran (Jul 2, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> The male fanbase of HxH is annoyed, all we have is Kurapica



Orz CMGoGo, you still fapped to that 



> Dressing like a woman and his fillerreaction to Leorios manhood implies otherwise




In Kurapika's defence...When Leorio's manhood is unveiled, heart attacks happen to anyone within 10m radius.
When Leorio's manhood is unleashed under full sail in bankai mode, universes will, you know, explode and such.


Feitan? o.o


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> If i hadn't heard it in this thread i still would've thought it was a chick lol.
> No one takes Karuto as a dude at first glance, or even after several glances lol, the dude looks like a chick and there is nothing in the manga or anime that would make you think diffrent.



Indeed lol, i didnt find out about it before i checked wiki o_O

Has it been officialy stated in the manga? I didnt see any pre-Chimera Ants.


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 2, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Indeed lol, i didnt find out about it before i checked wiki o_O
> 
> Has it been officialy stated in the manga? I didnt see any pre-Chimera Ants.


According to some people in this thread, can't remember who, Togashi has said that Karuto is a dude.
I think it was stated in the databook too.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 2, 2008)

i draw older killua please give me your opinion


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jul 2, 2008)

Looks really good hgfdsahjkl ..... yours is one of the toughest names to write in full  

I am still trapped in my uni


----------



## NeBy (Jul 2, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Only because there has been little response to my one-page long thoughtful hxh-characters&world analysis-posts.


Quoted myself just to be able to say: "It's fucking time the hiatus ends!!" I thought I could be patient enough (after the more-than-one-year-hiatus), but these last days, I get more and more impatient.



Black Leg Sanji said:


> Man so many regulars that goes off on hoildays now


Am I counted as a regular, yet? 



Ennoea said:


> The male fanbase of HxH is annoyed, all we have is Kurapica





Black Leg Sanji said:


> Dressing like a woman and his fillerreaction to Leorios manhood implies otherwise





KLoWn said:


> I kinda did in the beginning, but it was more like i couldn't determine if it was a dude or a chick.
> But after a few episodes, hearing his VA and all,  i was fairly certain it was a dude.



Exactly, clown! I had the *exact* same thought and feelings about Kurapica. It wasn't so much that I thought he was a male or woman for sure, he just was so...ambiguous (I mean, of ambiguous sexual identity) - to the extreme (no doubt Togashi made him that way on purpose). In fact, I think Kurapica is the most (excellent) androgyny character of the whole of hxh (as of yet).

Because, even though Karuto and Pitou are males too (it seems, but I still demand proof for hot psycho-babe nekko-Pitou!), one really had the feeling they were actually women/girls. I had far less doubt about their gender (even though it turns out to be wrong, technically), than with Kurapica.

I had the doubt for much longer than you, though (and quite frankly, I loved that). Sometimes I thought he was probably male, and other moments I thought the opposite, and it was a long process. The shower episode was ambiguous too; you didn't really see any boobs, but on the other hand, his reaction was quite 'feminine'. It wasn't until the scene right before he beat the snot out of Kuroro - when he was actually dressed as a girl and said to Kuroro he shouldn't mistake him for a girl - that I got convinced he was male.

But what a wonderful character.

I actually thought/think  Togashi did a splendid work on Kurapica. Half his cuteness came out his mysterious ambiguous androgyny quality, and I still think he's the best example of that kind of character. Karuto and certainly Pitou...well, I feel a bit cheated by Togashi. He clearly depicted them as female, goddamnit!

Pitou MUST be a nekko-babe! she's too hot to be something else!



KLoWn said:


> According to some people in this thread, can't remember who, Togashi has said that Karuto is a dude.
> I think it was stated in the databook too.



Yeah, the guidebook. They say that of Pitou too. But, after all the research I've done on it, I've seen quite a few mentioning it was in the guidebook based on hearsay...but I never saw actual proof FROM the guidebook myself.

And until I see it black on white, Pitou remains a hot psycho-pussy to me.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2008)

> According to some people in this thread, can't remember who, Togashi has said that Karuto is a dude.



Its never been stated at all from what I know, apparently Togashi is careful enough not to give away their gender....its what I've heard.


----------



## Fran (Jul 2, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Its never been stated at all from what I know, apparently Togashi is careful enough not to give away their gender....its what I've heard.



Orz, it's me.
Character book apparantly, but until someone posts a scan I'll continue fapping.
Hell, I'd fap anyway 





...


What's the theory on Killua's Mum? Cyclops?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2008)

> What's the theory on Killua's Mum?



She's Robocop, half human, half cyborg


----------



## Fran (Jul 2, 2008)

How did Silva meet her anyway?
I thought they never ventured out of the mansion except during assignments.
At least, the Otaku didn't.

[LOL @ KILLUA'S OTAKU BROTHER]

I s'pose, she's an assassin too?
Xmen are going to sue Togashi


----------



## uchiha-alia (Jul 3, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> How did Silva meet her anyway?
> I thought they never ventured out of the mansion except during assignments.
> At least, the Otaku didn't.
> 
> ...



they cant do that, togashi made it different by putting a green dot in the middle


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2008)

> How did Silva meet her anyway?



I bet the freak has a fetish about women with visors


----------



## Kenny Florian (Jul 3, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> How did Silva meet her anyway?
> I thought they never ventured out of the mansion except during assignments.
> At least, the Otaku didn't.
> 
> ...



Now that you mention it Ubogon reminds me of Sabretooth. Marvel may have a case


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 4, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Looks really good hgfdsahjkl ..... yours is one of the toughest names to write in full
> 
> I am still trapped in my uni



thanks for responding


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 4, 2008)

The Communist Manifesto said:


> Now that you mention it Ubogon reminds me of Sabretooth. Marvel may have a case



Not only is HxH inspired by Marvel, OP strikes me has having taken some from it aswell


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 4, 2008)

Op nad HxH have taken stuff from marvel? News to me:S


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry about the DP

Im going on holiday today so I won't be on from now on (till end of August), hopefully by the time I come back the thread better be active again. Yes Im talking to you Hisoka, Shanks and Master Bait

Tho the good thing is by the time I return HxH should be back on and I won't have to wait weeks for all of them to come out, speaking of which isn't it time Togashi announced a date of return?

Anyway will miss the thread, see ya soon guyspek

Btw soon that damn Claymore thread will overtake us as the biggest thread in the library, war has now begun between the Hunters and the Claymores, and we must defeat them. The time has come to choose sides, this library ain't big enough for the both of us so one must be left behind and it can't be the hunters!!! We must fight back and take their numbers down, we must beat the Claymores!!!

So post people!! POST AS YOUR LIFE DEPENDS ON IT!!!! POST FOR THE SAKE OF YOUR FRIENDS!! POST FOR THE SAKE OF YOUR FAMILY!!! POST FOR THE SAKE OF HUMANITY!!!!! JUST POST!!!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 5, 2008)

hunters>claymore


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 5, 2008)

No, Claymores>Hunters


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 5, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> No, Claymores>Hunters



ha ha ha
we will use claymore fans to get more posts
thats the way of hunters

by the way i am also a claymore fan


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 5, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> No, Claymores>Hunters



No it's a trick don't fall for it, oh crafty hunters making us post in HXH thread:amazed

Eventually Berserk will surpass you all one day in post numbers


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 5, 2008)

oh i am also a berserk fan
we can talk about berserk and claymore here LOL


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 5, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> oh i am also a berserk fan
> we can talk about berserk and claymore here LOL



Very crafty Hunters

Ah it's happening again:S


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 6, 2008)

its very lonely here 

how many weeks is it now ?


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 6, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> its very lonely here


Indeed.

Hello! Hello Hello Hello Hello Hello Hello


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 6, 2008)

Damn i can't let Claymore overtake this thread and since Berserk's thread's dead just now i'll keep you all some company

So anyone think that we will see the return of the Genei Rhydon after the Chimera ants ark?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 6, 2008)

yeah i think that
they will be going after hisoka after he kills kuroro


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 6, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah i think that
> they will be going after hisoka after he kills kuroro



LOL i think you meant after Kuroro kills Kisoka


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 6, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> LOL i think you meant after Kuroro kills Kisoka



yeah kuroro can kill kisoka

but hisoka (kisoka s brother) can take both kuroro and guts down


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 6, 2008)

I feel like it's been forever since I posted in this thread. So what's going on in here?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 6, 2008)

stay here
there is no one here
i am alone here
every one is dead


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 6, 2008)

well we haven't had any HxH news lately so it's no surprise everyone's dead.


----------



## Vyse (Jul 6, 2008)

We could have another battledome discussion. But I?m not really in the mood... it?ll again just end in this 2000-word-posts no-one really cares about, like we had in the Ubo vs Raiza discussion - that was some really wicked shit


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 6, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah kuroro can kill kisoka
> 
> but hisoka (kisoka s brother) can take both kuroro and guts down



LOL You know that was a typo i meant that Kuroro can kill Hisoka

Also i wish i could say Guts could take him down but he can't

At least he's more Gar

Sorry i dissapeared i had to go to work but now i'm back


----------



## Kenny Florian (Jul 6, 2008)

Kuroro is going to beat Hisoka, I'm calling it right now


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 7, 2008)

if someone is going to die its kuroro
hisoka is far more important to the story


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 7, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> if someone is going to die its kuroro
> hisoka is far more important to the story



No Kuroro he's going to be the big villain.

Although i think Gon's dad is going to be the final fight


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope the next arc is going to be more down to earth, no fuckin über-ants that suddenly appears from fuckin nowhere and starts wrecking shit up.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 7, 2008)

i just want some ordinary beat down from killua and gon to other hunters lol, maybe some happenings between the ryodan and kurapica again and also hisoka and kuroro... 
but for now, how long left for hiatus to end... 3 weeks?


----------



## Kenny Florian (Jul 7, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> if someone is going to die its kuroro
> hisoka is far more important to the story



I think Kuroro will beat Hisoka and take his Hatsu not kill him.


----------



## Vault (Jul 7, 2008)

The Communist Manifesto said:


> Kuroro is going to beat Hisoka, I'm calling it right now



they arent going to fight at all


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 7, 2008)

The Communist Manifesto said:


> I think Kuroro will beat Hisoka and take his Hatsu not kill him.



I see this happening as well


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 7, 2008)

*walks in as if nothing has happened*

So how many weeks do we have till this is back on?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 7, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> *walks in as if nothing has happened*
> 
> So how many weeks do we have till this is back on?



1 or 2, and how have you been ROBIN-CHAN


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey Sanji,

I have been good

I just looked around on Nexgear forums no news there either

I doubt its coming back in 2 weeks if it was it would have been said


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 7, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Hey Sanji,
> 
> I have been good
> 
> ...



Thats nice to hear 

Well the chapter was released the 9th May..

Its been 2 months since than as of tomorrow so it cant be more than 2 weeks..


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 7, 2008)

But it hasnt been said anywhere when is the next release but yeah lets hope its back to the scheduel

LOL I just checked the post count I am still the No 1 Spammer here =D


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 7, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> But it hasnt been said anywhere when is the next release but yeah lets hope its back to the scheduel
> 
> LOL I just checked the post count I am still the No 1 Spammer here =D





I've also noticed you changed to a Robin-set 

Its nice 

The Brigade have been so quiet without you, and now Teach has summervacation aswell.

But yeah lets hope they stick to the schedule, or else...


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 7, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> I've also noticed you changed to a Robin-set
> 
> Its nice
> 
> ...



Thanks ^^ Its my latest set I thought I should get back to a Robin set

I shall get into the Brigade tomorrow


----------



## Kenny Florian (Jul 7, 2008)

It'll be back soon, Togashi had better.

But Gon should put some variation on his Jajanken. Killua's got his God Speed and what not. Gon should get...like a Jajanken Rock:Nuclear Explosion.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Jul 8, 2008)

It should be back soon.

Since the return last year, Hunter x Hunter has been returning with the new series that start, and going on hiatus again the canceled series that leave.

The next wave of cancelations is starting up, so we should get new series (and presumably Hunter x Hunter's return) within the month.

Here's hoping, anyway.


----------



## Gary (Jul 8, 2008)

KuwabaraTheMan said:


> It should be back soon.
> 
> Since the return last year, Hunter x Hunter has been returning with the new series that start, and going on hiatus again the canceled series that leave.
> 
> ...



how do you know this ?


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 8, 2008)

The Claymore-thread has passed us now, this thread ain't no longer the biggest one in the library.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 8, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> The Claymore-thread has passed us now, this thread ain't no longer the biggest one in the library.



Don't worry when HXH comes back this thread will once again rule


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hmm ... I think it has to be at least 3 weeks since Ritual didn't mention it coming back yet.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 8, 2008)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Hmm ... I think it has to be at least 3 weeks since Ritual didn't mention it coming back yet.



I hope it's soon i can't stand waiting


----------



## DocTerror (Jul 8, 2008)

The last two times it came back we were given a 4 week notice before we got a new chapter.


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 8, 2008)

Pretty cool cosplay of that mummy-dude in GR


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Jul 8, 2008)

Gary said:


> how do you know this ?



Which part?

That Hunter x Hunter has moved along with the new series shifts? That's been happening.

And the next one is coming up soon, since Samurai Usagi has been canceled, so I would expect to hear about Hunter x Hunter's return soon.

That's been the pattern these past couple of times. I just hope Togashi didn't get a new RPG or something.


----------



## NeBy (Jul 8, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> We could have another battledome discussion. But I?m not really in the mood... it?ll again just end in this 2000-word-posts no-one really cares about, like we had in the Ubo vs Raiza discussion - that was some really wicked shit



Hey, I liked those discussions (as long as people analyse it logically). 



Hisoka said:


> Hey Sanji,
> 
> I have been good
> 
> ...



Ok, in stead of a battledome, maybe we can discuss what we're going to do (well...like to do) to Togashi if he doesn't keep his word and is going for a year long hiatus again...

Oh, my God, I know some pretty awful things I wanna do to that lazy bum, then...

But I'll let you tell first.


----------



## Fran (Jul 8, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Pretty cool cosplay of that mummy-dude in GR



Boneferu :3 ~ ~ Nice find.

Jupiter is an awesome move by the way. I love the detail they did on the planet too. I wonder how our heroes will stand up to it X3
~~Welcome back Robin.


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 9, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> The Claymore-thread has passed us now, this thread ain't no longer the biggest one in the library.



Not for long KLoWn, not for long ... 



NeBy said:


> Ok, in stead of a battledome, maybe we can discuss what we're going to do (well...like to do) to Togashi if he doesn't keep his word and is going for a year long hiatus again...
> 
> Oh, my God, I know some pretty awful things I wanna do to that lazy bum, then...
> 
> But I'll let you tell first.



Hehe I have ran out of words for that man the bastard better start writing NAO



Mattaru said:


> ~~Welcome back Robin.



Thanks its good to be back ^^


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jul 9, 2008)

Lazy Togashi is lazy  

cool cosplay pic KLoWn .... we need more of them XD


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 9, 2008)

indeed togashiiiii sort urself out lol


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Jul 9, 2008)

lol i thought togashi died ~_~


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 9, 2008)

I notice that if your a One Piece fan then your a HunterxHunter fan as well. Also we need more posts in order to be number one again.


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 9, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I notice that if your a One Piece fan then your a HunterxHunter fan as well.


Not all HxH fans are OP fans, i know atleast one in this thread that thinks OP sucks.


Emperor Time said:


> Also we need more posts in order to be number one again.


That's why we have you, get to work.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 9, 2008)

Well I'll do my best. So I wonder which Gendai Ryodan member will die next?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 9, 2008)

kuroro
will be next


----------



## Fran (Jul 9, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Not all HxH fans are OP fans, i know atleast one in this thread that thinks OP sucks.







Next GR member to die ...

Hmmm. I don't think any of them will die D:


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 10, 2008)

But their bound to be a member who messes up and die though?


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jul 10, 2008)

Sure, some of the fodder ones could go at any time.  At least half of them really don't matter too much.  Feitan and Phinx aren't going anywhere and Kuroro will be around til the end of the manga based on his level of power, but the rest who knows.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 10, 2008)

I agree since a few are weak enough where they might die by the next arc or two.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jul 10, 2008)

I still think it sucks Ubogin died. He was my favourite GR after Kuroro. And his fight scene's in the anime where fuckin awesome.


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 10, 2008)

Next GR member to die is that useless little dwarf that's in dire need of a haircut.


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 10, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Next GR member to die is that useless little dwarf that's in dire need of a haircut.



lol good description there!

Yeah i think he is pretty much useless too, but then again we havent seen him in a fight scene yet. 

He has to have something up his sleeves


----------



## Starwing (Jul 10, 2008)

Hm... I think the ones to die will get major character development beforehand.  Like we got with Ubogin and Paku.

So by that logic, Kuroro, being the next most developed Ryodan member, will die next.  But somehow, I think the leader is exempt from the list for now.  Plot-wise, he's just survived an ordeal, and authors seldom kill characters that have just undergone strife unless they are minor good guys, and then that's to enhance the villains' cruelty.  That's not possible with Kuroro.

Maybe Nobunaga, since he's a more developed character as well, but he's been shown to be a more... bumbling sort of character so the impact of his death wouldn't be that high unless he shows us some awesome.

I do think a few more Ryodan will die though; but I have no idea who they'll be.  My best guess would be the ones that have the most impact on the audience; Machi, Shalnark, and Feitan.  


Is it just me or does the nen-users we see seem biased towards certain types?

Especially specialization, which is supposed to be very unique, but we're seeing that all over the place.  We've had tonnes of reinforcements and transformations, some manipulations and materializations, but what about emission?  Other than Razor and Leorio and Franklin, I can't remember anyone being emission.  Maybe some of the GI creators were emission, but still...

I don't even know what emission would look like, really, since so many other characters have emission-like abilities but aren't actually the type.  And all the emission techniques we've seen so far are sort of simplistic and unimpressive.

-Zeno's Dragon Drive, and how far he can stretch his En (300 meters or something?) made me think he was emission before the guidebook said transformation.
-Coltopi has an even more impressive En reaches ever, some thousand kilometers in all directions and creating 50 buildings.  But he (she?) isn't emission.

Gr... that's why Leorio needs to come back.


And did they ever mention what nen-types everybody are?  We need Hisoka around to personality-judge.  Maybe this was mentioned before but I just forgot.  >.<

As far as I know:
Netero - reinforcement (unconfirmed)
Morau - transformation (unconfirmed?)
Novu - specialization (unconfirmed)
Knuckles - specialization
Shoot - manipulation (unconfirmed?)
Palm - specialization

King Meruem - unknown
Pitou - materialization (unconfirmed)
Yupi - reinforcement (unconfirmed)
Pufu - transformation (unconfirmed)

Meleron - specialization (unconfirmed)
Octopus - specialization (unconfirmed)
Werefin - unknown, maybe emission
Crayfish - unknown, reinforcement?

... who else is new?


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 11, 2008)

machi shoudnt die... if she did we woudnt get nymor hisoka attempts at flirting and getting rejected


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 11, 2008)

Hisoka still flirts with most of the other characters he talks to regardless of the gender.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 11, 2008)

no1 in GR should die


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 11, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> no1 in GR should die


Too late. **


----------



## uchiha-alia (Jul 11, 2008)

hey there people X3 sry i havent been very active lately (but then again this thread has sort of died down), dont let this thread lose the #1 people, stay active! 

 As for me, im off on holiday (like CMGOGO ) so i wont be posting till like september, cya all


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 11, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Too late. **



well the 1 with the big boobs cant remember her name yeah she sucked


----------



## Hinscher (Jul 11, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I agree since a few are weak enough where they might die by the next arc or two.



kurapica: gon, i told you if you want me to join your crew, we have to go after the genei ryodan 
gon: i know 
killua: no we cant, they are amazing assasins 
gon: i know 
leorio: gon, i cannot heal you if you wish to face them 
killua: then it is decided 
gon: i know  
kurapica:but gon! they are just fodder, surely we can take them out 
kite: shut the hell up! do you think an organization that has alluded the magnificent Jing Freaks can be taken out by mere teenagers? 
gon: i know, we should find my dad first 
kite: im glad you are on the right track gon 
kurapica: we can defeat them gon, you can find your dad later, just play hard to get with him 
kite: that wont work, jing is a patient man 
kurapica: we can defeat them 
hisoka: that is if you play your cards right  


i dont think togashi wil focus on the genei ryodan next arc. i assume and hoping that gon will make some inroads in finding his dad and we can learn a little more about him.


----------



## Rule (Jul 12, 2008)

The nasty scribble of the characters turned me away from reading this manga.


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 12, 2008)

Rule said:


> The nasty scribble of the characters turned me away from reading this manga.


It's no longer scribbles.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 12, 2008)

^ damn straight it isnt. and those so called "nasty scribbles" i didnt care about when readin cos its still hxh


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 12, 2008)

Well I dont read a manga for its pretty pics to be honest, I read it for the story.

If it has amazing art work then its a plus.


----------



## Rule (Jul 12, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> It's no longer scribbles.



Show me.....?


----------



## Fran (Jul 12, 2008)

Reaed the Tankoban volumes. They've tidied the drawings up, if only a little bit.

The only time art has ever put me off a manga is in D-Gray Man, where you can't even make out what the heck is going. At least HxH is clear. The storyline, characters and suspense more than make up for it.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 12, 2008)

is there any official news about hxh returning very soon?


----------



## Rule (Jul 12, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Reaed the Tankoban volumes. They've tidied the drawings up, if only a little bit.
> 
> The only time art has ever put me off a manga is in D-Gray Man, where you can't even make out what the heck is going. At least HxH is clear. The storyline, characters and suspense more than make up for it.



So I guess that's a no. The art still looks sketchy.


----------



## Fran (Jul 12, 2008)

Rule said:


> So I guess that's a no. The art still looks sketchy.




I don't know. The art is fine to me. What your sources are and what you consider as sketchy is beyond me, but frankly, I don't exactly care.





I checked against my calendar, I think we still have 2 weeks folks. 
Where was it confirmed that HxH will return within ten weeks by the way?


----------



## tictactoc (Jul 13, 2008)

Let's be honest, HxH's art was total shit for a while. The last chapters are good though... Well good is maybe too much, but it's easily above average.


----------



## Rule (Jul 13, 2008)

That art is still weak.


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 13, 2008)

Rule said:


> That art is still weak.


Read again.


----------



## DocTerror (Jul 13, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> I checked against my calendar, I think we still have 2 weeks folks.
> Where was it confirmed that HxH will return within ten weeks by the way?



It wasnt. That was just our guess as we got 10 chapters then 10 week hiatus then 10 chapters.


----------



## Rule (Jul 13, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Read again.



I did, it looks like the author scribbled harder. The art is still weak, despite more effort put into it.


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 13, 2008)

Rule said:


> I did, it looks like the author scribbled harder. The art is still weak, despite more effort put into it.



Then I dont think you should bother mate XD


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 13, 2008)

im still waitingggg and waitingggggggg


----------



## Comoesa2 (Jul 13, 2008)

The scene with Gon and Morau, was actually better imo when it was sketchy, had more emotion.


Also the art in HxH, is very artsy(?), I mean unlike most manga's when you know what you'll beseeing next chapter art wise. This is why to some it may seem sketchy because the mangaka is always tweaking and trying different techniques, but I must say the backgrounds in HxH are incredibly detailed. I would say more but dont wanna start floutung my highschool Art I education around.


----------



## Danchou (Jul 13, 2008)

I've gotten back from my holiday in Italy, so I'm looking forward to check up on some discussion. I was secrety hoping that the hiatus would be over when I returned, but it seems there's still no anouncement on exactly when it'll be, is there?


----------



## Fran (Jul 14, 2008)

lol, HxH-Art has always been a dead horse, beaten, revived and beaten again.
Look at the newest chapters. That's Togashi's improved art. If you don't like it, I doubt it's going to get better, so I'd advise you to stop reading [lol, art ]


*Point of discussion:*

Don't you think the merits of the hunter exam have been detracted somewhat?
After all the hype it was given, being a hunter was meant to be a VERY big privelage.
It seems however, now that we meet so many of said hunters, I'm dubious as to how some can even pass the exams.

Especially after the trip to Killua's mansion where they face Killua's sex-slave. She was said to beat down 50 hunters alone!

It seems to devalue the whole exam, and we're kind of progressing further and further from the concept of 'being a hunter' to just more fighting. Only Killua brings it up now and then with his mentions of 'being a hunter, not an assassin'.


----------



## Eldritch (Jul 14, 2008)

Comoesa2 said:


> The scene with Gon and Morau, was actually better imo when it was sketchy, had more emotion.
> 
> 
> Also the art in HxH, is very artsy(?), I mean unlike most manga's when you know what you'll beseeing next chapter art wise. This is why to some it may seem sketchy because the mangaka is always tweaking and trying different techniques, but I must say the backgrounds in HxH are incredibly detailed. I would say more but dont wanna start floutung my highschool Art I education around.



.... no just no. Togashi is a lazy bitch that's all.


----------



## Trent (Jul 15, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> *Point of discussion:*
> 
> Don't you think the merits of the hunter exam have been detracted somewhat?
> After all the hype it was given, being a hunter was meant to be a VERY big privelage.
> ...



I know, it bugged me for a while. The way I see it, there's "professional" hunter, with a licence and just plain hunter as in "does the same type of activity but don't have the advantage a license can give nor necessarily the level to pass the exam." Like, in the York Shin City arc, the haiku guy was surprised Kurapika had a license yet they were doing the same job really.


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 15, 2008)

Trent said:


> I know, it bugged me for a while. The way I see it, there's "professional" hunter, with a licence and just plain hunter as in "does the same type of activity but don't have the advantage a license can give nor necessarily the level to pass the exam." Like, in the York Shin City arc, the haiku guy was surprised Kurapika had a license yet they were doing the same job really.



I am abit confused 

so you mean a person can pass the hunter exam and dont get the license or some people who dont pass it but are in the same business can call themselves hunters?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, if you pass the exam you still aren't a hunter until you learn about nen.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 15, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> lol, HxH-Art has always been a dead horse, beaten, revived and beaten again.
> Look at the newest chapters. That's Togashi's improved art. If you don't like it, I doubt it's going to get better, so I'd advise you to stop reading [lol, art ]
> 
> 
> ...



Being a hunter is not really a matter of physical/nen superiority. Only a handful of Hunter jobs require overwhelming physical/nen ability. For that matter you don't need to know nen to pass the hunter exam. For that matter the hunter organization is a powerful organization because of it's international recognition. Being a hunter means you are recognized by the world, which allows you to take any job you like, which doesn't really mean your the baddest kid around. It just so happens that Hunter organization also holds some of the strongest fighters in the HXH universe, but that is the nature of such a large organization with so many benefits.


----------



## Comoesa2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hunters very in strength, really a license means nothing.


----------



## Ganon Canon (Jul 15, 2008)

Cool thread. HxH pwns hard.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 15, 2008)

I just starting reading it yesterday, on chapter 201. It's badass, and is it me or does it seem like Naruto stole it's Chuunin Exam crap from the Hunter's exam?


----------



## NeBy (Jul 15, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> lol, HxH-Art has always been a dead horse, beaten, revived and beaten again.
> Look at the newest chapters. That's Togashi's improved art. If you don't like it, I doubt it's going to get better, so I'd advise you to stop reading [lol, art ]



There is improved art?! Where!??

j/k 

It may be improved compared to some of the former scenes (those of Rizef, when the women arrive, for instance)  - and yes, some specific scenes are pretty good - but let's be honest: there is manga out there that has a lot of better art. On its best, Togashi's (graphical) art is good, but nothing exceptional. On its worst, it's...crappy.

But then again, the strongest point of hxh doesn't lay in the art, and it never has.



> *Point of discussion:*
> 
> Don't you think the merits of the hunter exam have been detracted somewhat?
> After all the hype it was given, being a hunter was meant to be a VERY big privelage.
> It seems however, now that we meet so many of said hunters, I'm dubious as to how some can even pass the exams.


Maybe you have good years and bad years, just as with wine. 

And I doubt all hunters really become 'full' hunters, after the exam (thus, mastering nen). So those would be strong compared to the normal hoi palloi, but not compared to good nen-users, I guess.

Besides, I'm not convinced so many hunters (whom mastered nen) were portrayed that were such big wussies. The signs that point to it, don't really say how much and even if they mastered nen and/or they went up against the likes of the Zoaldecks or the GR...since those are pretty much the top, it's no surprise, though.



> Especially after the trip to Killua's mansion where they face Killua's sex-slave. She was said to beat down 50 hunters alone!



Sex slave??!! 

I must have missed some chapters!! 

Well...it's nowhere said if they were nen-users, though.

But I agree you do have a point that somewhere, there seems to be a possible contradiction. For instance; what is the succesrate of the exams, usually? It's not explicitly mentioned, and no doubt it varies greatly year to year, but...they did say, some years there is none, and sometimes you have 'good' years like on the one Gon succeeded. So, 7 people wasn't bad at all, we can deduce. Even is we would take an average of 10 people a year  succeeding, and knowing the hunters exam has been going on for 200 years, that would mean 2000 people, since the start of the exams. That's fucking few, if we assume the same populace as in r/l (which may not be the case, because there seem to be a lot of 'undiscovered' lands and sparse populated lands in hxh.

But anyhow, say half of them are still alive (I doubt they get 200 years after all, even with nen), that means 1000 people. And 50 were killed by that girl?? That's a huge percentage! Ok, it's 5%..but that's actually huge, to be killed by one person!

One can only assume it was an exaggeration, or the hunters weren't really all pro-hunters (and certainly not nen-pro-hunters).



dawindmaka said:


> .... no just no. Togashi is a lazy bitch that's all.



True.

Well...maybe not about the bitch.

But he's also a genius bitch, in that case. As long as he delivers, in a few...erm...



Ganon Canon said:


> Cool thread. HxH pwns hard.



Right. So How many weeks do we still have to wait? Must be in it's last two weeks by now, no? I've sort of lost track...


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 16, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> I just starting reading it yesterday, on chapter 201. It's badass, and is it me or does it seem like Naruto stole it's Chuunin Exam crap from the Hunter's exam?


Kishimoto asked Togashi if he could use the same concept for Naruto, and Togashi agreed, so yes, it's kinda the same.
But stolen? No.


----------



## Vyse (Jul 16, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Kishimoto asked Togashi if he could use the same concept for Naruto, and Togashi agreed, so yes, it's kinda the same.
> But stolen? No.



For real??? What about that chakra-element-thingy and the glass of water? Same thing there?


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 16, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> For real??? What about that chakra-element-thingy and the glass of water? Same thing there?


Dunno, but probably.
They're good friends after all.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 17, 2008)

God. This hiatus thing is killing me. How long has it been on hiatus anyway?


----------



## fakund1to (Jul 17, 2008)

So what chapter is HxH on?, I can't stand the hiatus so I stopped reading around chapter 260 last year, I hope It's at least +300


----------



## Razza (Jul 17, 2008)

Killua and Gon are my favorites of the main four however they get they've gotten the worst arcs to themselves (excluding the sky tower). I find that depressing.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Jul 17, 2008)

I guess I'm the only one who liked GI. Helped make their progress seem believable.


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 17, 2008)

fakund1to said:


> So what chapter is HxH on?, I can't stand the hiatus so I stopped reading around chapter 260 last year, I hope It's at least +300



300? what do you take Togashi for? 

The last chapter was 279 and we are currently waiting for 280 =/


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 17, 2008)

^ dont ya mean 281? lol


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 17, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ dont ya mean 281? lol



280 or 281 what difference does it make? The fact is its not here 

but yeah 281 my bad


----------



## Vyse (Jul 17, 2008)

I somehow feel this hiatus is gonna take longer than just 10 weeks- Screw you Togashi


----------



## fakund1to (Jul 17, 2008)

281?D:

And on topic, I loved The GI arc, my favourite.



















281


----------



## ?ber-man (Jul 17, 2008)

!Found a good HxH doujin!

 The entire doujin is a Hisoka vs. Kururo deathmatch. The art quality is great and the nen strategies used by both sides is well thought out.. The original text is in Chinese but the author translates it to English in the 'artists comments'.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks for that
but doujins are fiction as if that will happen 
lol at the out come of the battle 

as for the art it was good for a doujin


----------



## ?ber-man (Jul 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I think when it really happens kuroro will definitely put up a better fight. In the doujin Hisoka didn't seem to have to much difficulty defeating him. Also kuroro's book is made of nen so i doubt you could rip the pages in it and render his technique useless...... 
But it was still well done and entertaining, which is the point of any literature really...


----------



## Nakor (Jul 17, 2008)

i read the doujin, it was pretty entertaining. though i can't see the actual fight being like that at all.


----------



## Danchou (Jul 18, 2008)

?ber-man said:


> !Found a good HxH doujin!
> 
> The entire doujin is a Hisoka vs. Kururo deathmatch. The art quality is great and the nen strategies used by both sides is well thought out.. The original text is in Chinese but the author translates it to English in the 'artists comments'.


Thanks for that. I can't wait for the real fight to happen (if ever at this pace), so this is a nice appetizer.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jul 18, 2008)

?ber-man said:


> !Found a good HxH doujin!
> 
> The entire doujin is a Hisoka vs. Kururo deathmatch. The art quality is great and the nen strategies used by both sides is well thought out.. The original text is in Chinese but the author translates it to English in the 'artists comments'.



Zomg ...... this is sooooo what I needed today. The artwork is uber win X3 X3 X3 

reps for finding it .... 

Off Topic: I am done with my shitty uni ..... finally finished my Masters  . 
I will probably be posting secretly from work in the near future  XD


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 18, 2008)

?ber-man said:


> !Found a good HxH doujin!
> 
> The entire doujin is a Hisoka vs. Kururo deathmatch. The art quality is great and the nen strategies used by both sides is well thought out.. The original text is in Chinese but the author translates it to English in the 'artists comments'.



wow that was a sweet read although its not the real story but not bad ^_^

Off-Topic: You watch Kaiba? =D You have a link to a good quality of ep 9 by any chance?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 18, 2008)

come on togashiii 1st person to tell me when it comes out gets reps!


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 18, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> come on togashiii 1st person to tell me when it comes out gets reps!



First person to tell me it is coming out gets reps

meanwhile lets enjoy alittle bit of wife and husband bitch fighting =p


*Spoiler*: __ 









posted by sphinx from nexgear


----------



## Razza (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry to continue the off topic but where did you find Xam'd? I've been halfheartedly looking for it with no success or did everyone watch it on their PSTRIPPLE!

And I love Kaiba.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 19, 2008)

any news on if chimera arc will be a OVA?


----------



## Danchou (Jul 19, 2008)

There has been no real news about it. I doubt we'll see it animated in the near future. It's too gory and probably not that easy to market as HxH has been off the scene for a while.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 19, 2008)

as for the market i thought it would be hard at first but the manga when it came back was ranked high
i think the same would be for the anime


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 19, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> There has been no real news about it. I doubt we'll see it animated in the near future. It's too gory and probably not that easy to market as HxH has been off the scene for a while.



plus the fact that it is still unfinished


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jul 19, 2008)

Back in this thread  

I would love to see the Chimera ant arc animated too. I think the reasons which make the possibility of the anime improbable will actually result in good animation. 
I mean, if HxH were as popular as other titles, the animation team would take liberties and try to get away by making it into a soap opera. 

I think HxH would be kick ass when it gets back to animation  
the question is when


----------



## NeBy (Jul 19, 2008)

Über-man said:


> !Found a good HxH doujin!
> 
> The entire doujin is a Hisoka vs. Kururo deathmatch. The art quality is great and the nen strategies used by both sides is well thought out.. The original text is in Chinese but the author translates it to English in the 'artists comments'.



For a doujin that was pretty good art, indeed. Actually, some of it was better than some art we've seen from Togashi.  Though the faces of Hisoka and Kuroro - though good - weren't quite...I dunno...right. Especially in the first few pages, but it does get better in the end. (I first thought it stopped at page 6, but I see it actually continues untill Kuroro is dead - though the artist himself said he actually wasn't, so maybe we'll see more of it.)

All in all, an exceptionally good doujin. Apart from some impression that the faces don't have the 'fluency' of Togashi's in the first pages, it actually gets pretty detailed in some scenes, outperforming the art of Togashi in his later chapters, to be honest.

To the artist: very well done, and I hope you continue!

And to you: good find! 

BTW, I don't really recall your nick...are you new here? Otherwise: welcome! If not; sorry I forgot your nick! 



Hisoka said:


> First person to tell me it is coming out gets reps
> 
> meanwhile lets enjoy alittle bit of wife and husband bitch fighting
> 
> ...



LOL!

Yeah, I forgot about that scene: pretty funny! A husband and wife fight, indeed! They would make a good couple...only...who would be the wife, and who the husband? 

Though Togashi has never put much fanservice or ecchi elements in hxh, and never clearly hinted at anything yaoi (well, ok, maybe a hint at shotacon from Hisoka towards the boys), I sometimes feel his indirect hints when portraying the friendship between Gon and Killua does indicate sometimes a bit more than 'normal' friendship. I remember the scene where Gon and him are babbling about girlfriends, and Killua thoughts were he wasn't interested by it because he only wanted to be with Gon. Seen the context was about girlfriends, that seemed a bit strange. And the feelings they have for eachother (especially Killua versus Gon) seem particularly strong and a bit excessive for a normal friendship.

Well, that's my opinion of some scenes between the two, but as said, it's not being made pretty explicit by Togashi, so interpretations may vary. Contrary to, say, 'Loveless' where the indications were pretty obvious, there has never been such moments between the two boys. Maybe Togashi is subtle about it - as said, he isn't much into fanservice or ecchi, or maybe it's just a wrong interpretation; the whole thing is a bit ambiguous sometimes, though. 




Hisoka said:


> Just watched the ep although half the time it freezed on me stupid computer
> 
> and about Xam'd man you just broke my heart, October?????
> 
> ...



Aha! Some more anime-tips! Cool, since I almost run out of the tips I got from some people here (forgot from who exactly, but if they want to give new tips... don't hold back!). The most newly (for me) anime discovered thusfar is Kino's voyage; that tip was really good. 

But I'll sure to check out this xam-thingy too (hopefully I didn't see it already but forgot the name of it: I've been seeing SO much anime these last two years, I'm loosing the count).

Speaking of which, I stumbled upon Zero no Tsukaima. Pretty good. Something between shojo and shounen, with typical 'harem' and ecchi elements in it. Which is both good and bad; sometimes the fanservice makes anime look a bit cheap, in my eyes...but then again, it's also fun too watch. The art was pretty good, and the concept was cool...though there too, it felt a bit cheap, in the sense that it was obviously catered specifically to appeal to the most common denominator that would appeal to the masses.  I mean, it DOES make it appealing, a bit like Lelouch of the Rebellion, but at the same time, I'm sceptical enough to realise it's a bit too much 'artificially' created to be appealing.

It doesn't make it bad on itself, but it lacks a bit the 'honesty' of hxh, for example. Well, maybe I'm not making much sense to some, but it's difficult to say what I mean, exactly.

Also, the plots are not very original; I knew who the thief was the moment they began speaking about a thief, and I knew who the captain that burned down a village would be, the moment he was mentioned. The revelation afterwards was not much of a surprise, thus, which makes the target audience probably kids (which is difficult to rime with the ecchi moments, though). A strange bag of appealing and less appealing elements thus, but all in all worth a try, and quite enjoyable as a popcorn-anime. It lacks a bit substance and originality to really be counted as great anime, but it's pretty good nevertheless. Anyone saw it?

And also... I didn't check this out but I dare to bet it's been made by the same mangaka that did Shakugan no Shana...am I right? I mean, it has the same 'drawing-feel' about it...especially the eyes - but that could be due to the same anime-studio, perhaps (though I don't know if it IS the same). BUT...the story has SO much similarities that it's almost shakugan no shana in a new cloth. Or vice versa, depending who was first.

In both cases, it's a mixture of shojo and shounen, in both cases, it's about a boy who gets in the service of a girl where they both fall in love with eachother - though the girl refuses to accept her feelings, in both cases, there is an ongoing 'fight' between several cute girls (the harem-element) for the love of the main male protagonist, in both cases, he is treated as something not worth considering by the female protagonist at first - including scenes where the girl has no problems getting naked in front of him because he's considered to only be a tool/servant. (a 'mystes' in shana, and a 'familiar' in zero). And the similarities go on and on. I just can't believe it's all coincidence; surely there must be some common cause for this, like the same studio or mangaka...or they just copied ideas, like Naruto did with hxh.




'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Back in this thread
> 
> I would love to see the Chimera ant arc animated too. I think the reasons which make the possibility of the anime improbable will actually result in good animation.
> I mean, if HxH were as popular as other titles, the animation team would take liberties and try to get away by making it into a soap opera.
> ...



Yea, I would like an anime about that arc too. And contrary to some, I'm not as pessimistic about it. As far as I've understood, it was (and still is?) foreseen that the studio WOULD indeed make an anime of it, but only their plans fell into the water by Togashi's more-then-a-year-hiatus. They decided not to make one because of the uncertain ending, and they didn't want (or weren't allowed) to have an 'alternative' ending, so they just froze the whole thing. But once the arc is finished, and if the deal is still valid, nothing keeps them from making this arc into an anime.

I've never read the gore was a cause of refusal to make it. Heck, even in the past arcs there have been gore and violence; if it gets too much, they just leave it out or make it less pungent in the anime. Which is sometimes a pity, agreed, but on the other hand, they used filler that was sometimes an actual improvement on the original manga, so I'm not complaining too much. As long as they make it with the same quality, it'll be more than decent to watch. I wonder how many episodes they could make of this arc though...it's a very long one, after all.

Maybe 24 episodes?


----------



## Nakor (Jul 19, 2008)

I agree with NeBy. If the arc is animated then it should be around 24 episodes. It is a pretty long arc and the last battles are likely to take up at least another 10+ chapters.

I definetly see it being animated once Togashi finishes it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 19, 2008)

@neby
to be honest about the doujin art
the artist is very good  at shading
but his art is a little above average for doujin (his body propotions arent good)

but in no way i can see him outperforming Togashi in no way
Togashi is an amazing artist
i cant see how you can compare this to togashi unless you were talking about the chapters where Togashi was doing Sketchs


oh hisoka did win i didnt know that i stopped at page 6 too 
i love the guy who draw this


----------



## NeBy (Jul 19, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> @neby
> to be honest about the doujin art
> the artist is very good  at shading
> but his art is a little above average for doujin (his body propotions arent good)
> ...



I was. 

As said, especially in the beginning pages, the faces and some other details didn't feel 'right'; they weren't drawn the same way as Togashi does. But, hey, for doujin it's still f- good.

And some of the later scenes have so much detail that they really ARE better than some scenes of Togashi - notably when he was in his period of 'sketchy' scenes with Rizef  in the ant arc. Objectively speaking, there were some scenes there, which were just scribbles, really. Thus, while I agree Togashi generally outperforms any doujin out there, I do think the best  scenes of this doujin-creator outperforms the worst scenes of Togashi.




> oh hisoka did win i didnt know that i stopped at page 6 too
> i love the guy who draw this



Yeah...I think many do. He should change his link-structure. As it is now, if you're not attentive, people think it's finished after page 6.


----------



## ?ber-man (Jul 20, 2008)

NeBy said:


> BTW, I don't really recall your nick...are you new here? Otherwise: welcome! If not; sorry I forgot your nick!



Ive posted a few times in the past... but I mostly lurk so would be surprised if you _did_ recognize my nick




Anyways.... here's some fanart! 
(I need something new to look at hxh related during the hiatus )

*Spoiler*: __ 










I couldn't help but put that Hisoka in there XD


----------



## Razza (Jul 20, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> First person to tell me it is coming out gets reps
> 
> meanwhile lets enjoy alittle bit of wife and husband bitch fighting =p
> 
> ...



Yes they are totally married. I have the fanart to prove it





....




Wait....


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 21, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I was.
> 
> As said, especially in the beginning pages, the faces and some other details didn't feel 'right'; they weren't drawn the same way as Togashi does. But, hey, for doujin it's still f- good.
> 
> And some of the later scenes have so much detail that they really ARE better than some scenes of Togashi - notably when he was in his period of 'sketchy' scenes with Rizef  in the ant arc. Objectively speaking, there were some scenes there, which were just scribbles, really. Thus, while I agree Togashi generally outperforms any doujin out there, I do think the best  scenes of this doujin-creator outperforms the worst scenes of Togashi.





i agree with that


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 21, 2008)

Gamba@nexgear said:
			
		

> So recently Togashi has been caught tracing some of his images on HunterxHunter off an old Japanese fashion magazine.






Just thought post it here lol

oh dear Togashi =)


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 21, 2008)

dear Togashi when will u stop being so lazy


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 21, 2008)

i was watching HxH on tv
damn damn this anime is just perfect animation music all top notch
and oh the art for the back ground is fantastic
may be the best background ever

anyone know how popular was it or the rating for the anime ?


----------



## Danchou (Jul 21, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Just thought post it here lol
> 
> oh dear Togashi =)


Wow that was a bit shocking. Especially since those pictures seem so familiar. I really liked that Kuroro cover pose.

While it isn't a matter of copying, but mostly tracing, I hope he doesn't do this more often. He's much more creative than that.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jul 22, 2008)

Those pics made me lol :rofl 

and cry  

I waaaaant my HxH naaaaaaaao 

don't we all


----------



## NeBy (Jul 22, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Those pics made me lol :rofl
> 
> and cry
> 
> ...



well, at  least he copied cool stuff. 

And yes, it's time...hasn't the 10-week period past since now? Shouldn't we write emails, or kill Togasi and piss on his grave or something?

Or did I miscalculate and it's still a week?


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 22, 2008)

NeBy said:


> well, at  least he copied cool stuff.


If you ask me it looked pretty gay, but he made it look awesome.


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 22, 2008)

NeBy said:


> well, at  least he copied cool stuff.
> 
> And yes, it's time...hasn't the 10-week period past since now? Shouldn't we write emails, or kill Togasi and piss on his grave or something?
> 
> Or did I miscalculate and it's still a week?



If we go by the 10 week time, it should come out by the first week of August apparently

but obviously that is not the case

alot of people are guessing it will be the begining of September if it is gonna come back!


----------



## NeBy (Jul 22, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> If you ask me it looked pretty gay, but he made it look awesome.



Yeah, he has a penchant of making gay things and people (Kurapica, Pitou, etc.) look cool and awesome.  He's quite the expert in Bishou/shi.


Though I'm sure Mattaru doesn't mind one way or the other. 


Well, anyway, I don't care too much if he 'copied' some of it; one sees that as 'inspiration' in art classes. Heck, who knows: maybe the Mona Lisa was a drawing of a peasant girl, or a painting of a painting. Who will tell? The endresult is what counts most, and the Kuroro-pondering pic IS awesome.

Though I agree he shouldn't do it TOO much, otherwise his reputation for being original will suffer from it.


And to the other poster: 10 weeks is 10 weeks! Didn't he say it himself? Let's kill him! (AFTER he made all the lose ends in hxh come to a closure, of course).


----------



## Randomguy117 (Jul 22, 2008)

So, please excuse my noobness, but i just started reading HxH like a week ago, and from the sounds of things, no one really has any idea when HxH is coming back?

But, it is coming back at some point for sure, right?


----------



## NeBy (Jul 22, 2008)

Randomguy117 said:


> So, please excuse my noobness, but i just started reading HxH like a week ago, and from the sounds of things, no one really has any idea when HxH is coming back?
> 
> But, it is coming back at some point for sure, right?



Since we've seen Togashi (and thus hxh) back even after a year-long hiatus, it's pretty sure he'll be back in this millennium too, sooner or later.

Unless it's a fail.


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 22, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Since we've seen Togashi (and thus hxh) back even after a year-long hiatus, it's pretty sure he'll be back in this millennium too, sooner or later.
> 
> Unless it's a fail.



Couldnt put it better myself

but more than anything welcome and enjoy the read ^_^


----------



## Dave the Endless (Jul 22, 2008)

For shame Togashi.


----------



## Hinscher (Jul 22, 2008)

guys give him a break(pun intended) he's sick.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 22, 2008)

which is every one favourite character designatoin ?
or we can classify it as
best character designation 
coolest designaton
most beautiful character
best costume
most original designation
Sexiest character
best quote
best moment

come on lets talk about something while we are waiting


----------



## NeBy (Jul 22, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> which is every one favourite character designatoin ?
> or we can classify it as
> best character designation
> coolest designaton
> ...



You forgot:

Most royal ugly
Most royal poof
Most royal hottie


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 22, 2008)

best character designation     kuroro - hisoka-zeno-silva
coolest designaton                killua-Feitan -zeno
most beautiful character         kuroro - Kurapika
best costume                        kuroro
most original designation         kuroro - hisoka
Sexiest character                  Machi
best quote                           hisoka to gon during their fight you know the one i want to destroy you right now
best moment                       when hisoka looked to gon after he stole his plate during the exam
Most royal ugly                    Korutopi
Most royal poof                    Korutopi
Most royal hottie                  Machi


----------



## Razza (Jul 22, 2008)

All of those are a mixup of Killua, Hisoka, and Kuroro


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 22, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> which is every one favourite character designatoin ?
> or we can classify it as
> best character designation
> coolest designaton
> ...



togashi is lazy 

he needs a royal  

best quote has to be hisoka... "u look delicious too, *chuckles to self*" 
best costume has to be feitan's


----------



## NeBy (Jul 22, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> best character designation     kuroro - hisoka-zeno-silva
> coolest designaton                killua-Feitan -zeno
> most beautiful character         kuroro - Kurapika
> best costume                        kuroro
> ...



I meant 'royal' as in 'royal guard'...in which case the answers become ultra-obvious.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 22, 2008)

lol i read royal  ryodan


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 22, 2008)

Ima shoot Togashi with my lazers!


----------



## Fran (Jul 23, 2008)

Long time no post.
Still no news or update? It's been 10 weeks already I think.

Anyways, I want to rant about my most recent favourite:

*Shoot*

This is what he was first introduced to us as:



I mean come on, that's epic. It was overshadowed by Gon and Knuckle's all-out fight, in addition to Killua's drawback in that battle, but it was still an awesome nen. My favourite yet 

And then, Togashi just...didn't give him panel time. At all. 
When Shoot returns, he's grovelling and professing his admiration for Gon 

...

And then he had his GAR moment, which didn't last long.
Which was still GAR nonetheless.
Now, he's probably dead, although HxH has been lacking epic deaths recently.

...

I just want to see Shoot in a full-out battle by himself  .... Please make it happen soon Togashi


Now, I propose a fight:

*Shoot* vs *Killua*

Killua without Illumi's pin in his head that is.
Killua 'didn't engage into combat once' in his fight against Shoot.
He just ran away.
He had a chance to use electric shock, but the pin stopped him.
However, his adversary is knuckle-level, and clearly  GAR. [On the basis that Knuckle > Gon, and, Shoot = Knuckle, and Gon is slightly inferior to Killua, Shoot is stronger] 
No fanboyism please 
Opinions?


----------



## NeBy (Jul 23, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Long time no post.
> Still no news or update? It's been 10 weeks already I think.
> 
> Anyways, I want to rant about my most recent favourite:
> ...



Hey, *I* grovel and profess my admiration for killua, I mean Kurapica, I mean Pitou, ermm - Gon too!! 



> Killua without Illumi's pin in his head that is.
> Killua 'didn't engage into combat once' in his fight against Shoot.
> He just ran away.
> He had a chance to use electric shock, but the pin stopped him.
> ...


I think it's a fair assumption Killua and Gon are still a bit weaker than Knuckle and Shoot.

As a relevant aside, I've been pondering about this: I think their tactical decision to couple Knuckle and Meleoron was wrong. Far better would it have been, IMHO, to pair up Melreon with Shoot. My arguments: since his invisible-thingy worked on potclean too, it is reasonably to assume it would work on the floating hands of Shoot as well. That means, Shoot and his long-range attacks would be completely invisible to royal beastyboy. Now, he managed to ward of the hands most of the time due to his myriad of tentacles and eyes, thnks to which he could see them in time and use his reflexes to stop them from hitting him (apart from one time).

Now, imagine how it would go if he didn't see squat: suddenly, all over his body would appear those strange dark blobs. Nobody to attack, and even if he tried, Shoot could remain out of his reach with ease. After a minute or two, he would be damaged enough to go into the birdcage, and no problems from royal pain in the ass anymore!

I would have been far more effective than the combination they tried now, and it's a bit disappointing with all the smart guys in their team, nobody came up with it. The only excuse I can think of, is that they didn't expect the royal ugly to have such an enormous nen; maybe they thought Knuckle would be able to deal with him in 20 seconds, or so. But still, they knew the royal guards were extremely strong, even if they'd always underestimate Bulgy Royal - so they still should have gone for the other pairing, me thinks.

What you?


----------



## Danchou (Jul 23, 2008)

Hm, I think in that case there'd be no real fight. Which would be a bit boring to read.

For the same matter they could have teamed Meleoron up with Novu to teleport the King and the Royal Guards to another dimension. 

It works in theory, but in practice we want our bloody fights!


----------



## NeBy (Jul 23, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Hm, I think in that case there'd be no real fight. Which would be a bit boring to read.
> 
> For the same matter they could have teamed Meleoron up with Novu to teleport the King and the Royal Guards to another dimension.
> 
> It works in theory, but in practice we want our bloody fights!



Well, Togashi adequately dealt with that, if I remember correctly. Isn't there a scene in which he let those ants 'transport' to the Old Geezer and where they say they can't get any closer due to Pitou's En or the royal guards, or something? So maybe he has to see them before he can do it, or maybe his ability is only mid-range. Besides, his mind has been knacked now, so it makes sense not to send him along with anybody.

And I know what you mean, but...that's not really a reason *in story*, of course. As said before; Togashi made good efforts in making hxh follow some logic and consistency. And while Novu has been suitably been eliminated as the best choice, Shoot with Meleoron is not. The most viable explanation would be that they severely underestimated beasties' nen, and thought Knuckle would be able to deal with him quicker than Shoot.

Or, come to think of it, maybe the whole point was to keep him busy long enough for the others to be able to pass him; with all the eyes he could grew, this might not have been the case if Shoot had to all 'pluck them away'...

Then again...they didn't knew beasty could do that beforehand...or am I wrong?


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 24, 2008)

Bump from page 2.
So where's mah HxH? Nowhere! That's where....


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah ... No HxH is getting frustrating indeed  

Feels like I am forgetting the story itself =/


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 24, 2008)

September pleaaaaaaaase be September


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 24, 2008)

Is it pushed forward to September? And here i thought it would return next week with the 10 week hiatus supposedly being over by then..


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 24, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Is it pushed forward to September? And here i thought it would return next week with the 10 week hiatus supposedly being over by then..



If it was gonna come back next week we would have heard about it about 4 weeks ago so if it is coming back for September we should hear about it in early August so within few weeks we'll know if it is coming back for then. If we hear nothing then, then I think we should kiss goodbye it for another year or so.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 24, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> If it was gonna come back next we would have heard about it about 4 weeks ago so if it is coming back for September we should hear about it in early August so within few weeks we'll know if it is coming back for then. If we hear nothing then, then I think we should kiss goodbye it for another year or so.




I would rather want to read the Chimera Ant arc when its completed, but looks like that wont happen at this rate..


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2008)

september now  why is togashi so fuckin lazy


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 24, 2008)

vault023 said:


> september now  why is togashi so fuckin lazy


Cuz he sucks.


Yeah, i said it


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 24, 2008)

when am i going to see my hisoka  ?
how many years have it been without him 
i want hisoooooooooooooka


----------



## Fran (Jul 24, 2008)

What would you guys do if it was delayed for another year?


----------



## Danchou (Jul 24, 2008)

Mweh, I'll always be a HxH groupie, but I would lose respect for Togashi. Especially when there's no announcement on why he is taking these breaks.


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 24, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> What would you guys do if it was delayed for another year?


Wait, like the jackasses we are.


----------



## NeBy (Jul 25, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Wait, like the jackasses we are.



Let's go to Nippon, break into his house and [censored] and then put him in a sailor moon outfit and [censored] while he's forced to watch [censored] for a week. After which he's only released (to play out some Hentai-scenes with his wife, or play some RPG's, whatever he prefers) when he finishes at least the ant arc, AND promises a satisfying conclusion to Kurapica/GR, Kuroro/Hisoka, Killua/his family and Gon/his father, with the penalty of [censored] if he doesn't!


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 25, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Let's go to Nippon, break into his house and [censored] and then put him in a sailor moon outfit and [censored] while he's forced to watch [censored] for a week. After which he's only released (to play out some Hentai-scenes with his wife, or play some RPG's, whatever he prefers) when he finishes at least the ant arc, AND promises a satisfying conclusion to Kurapica/GR, Kuroro/Hisoka, Killua/his family and Gon/his father, with the penalty of [censored] if he doesn't!



I dont get the censored =/


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 25, 2008)

ffs september?!?! im gona stab him!


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 25, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> ffs september?!?! im gona stab him!



That's if we are lucky


----------



## Thorn (Jul 25, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> What would you guys do if it was delayed for another year?



Wait.  If I was buying it, then I would just stop buying it and read it for free online.  But, since I do that anyway, I shall do nothing.


----------



## NeBy (Jul 25, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I dont get the censored =/



Well, you can fill those in with any of your dark&devious fantasies.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 25, 2008)

IF WE ARE LUCKY im flying to japan 2moro say goodbye to Togashi people i'll write the rest of HxH


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 25, 2008)

why didnt the ryodan kill hisoka when they find out that  he was the traitor i mean when they read the prediction and they know that he was the one who gave information to Kurapika ?


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jul 25, 2008)

The only rule was no fighting other members.  Other than that I don't think they care.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 25, 2008)

dont care to kill the man who was the reason for ubo to die and put them in such a dangerous situation plus being a  traitor 

also i think a traitor  isnt a member


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 25, 2008)

Link removed


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jul 25, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> dont care to kill the man who was the reason for ubo to die and put them in such a dangerous situation plus being a  traitor
> 
> also i think a traitor  isnt a member



Remember they're immoral.  Hisoka didn't do the deed, so like I said they don't care much.

EDIT:  Make that amoral, they don't really care.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 25, 2008)

but how can they leave a traitor between them 
you mean they will take action only if he killed someone
how in hell they leave him sitting between them as if there is nothing wrong


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jul 25, 2008)

He's no threat to them.  He only wanted to fight Kuroro in the first place.  Kururo himself didn't have any hard feelings toward Hisoka.  Machi is the only one who has it in for him, but she always has.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 25, 2008)

no one know that he only wanted to fight Kuroro then
the right action was killing him

and no he is a threat to them a traitor  can give information to your enemy and as you can see it result in ubo death
there is alot of things a traitor can do 

i know in fact he isnt a threat to them he wants kuroro only but from their point of view he is a threat


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jul 25, 2008)

They're not some tight nit group of friends.  Like I said the only rule seemed to be no infighting between members.  Giving/selling information doesn't violate that.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 25, 2008)

dude
that can result in their destruction
come on how cant you see this a situation where they should have taken action aganist hisoka?

so according to you he can do what he wants to them  except fighting them?

for example we have a football team and their rule not to fight aganist each other but one of them is giving their plan to the other team or he can score in his team 
according to you they should leave him because he didnt fight with other members


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, but they're a pretty messed up organization to begin with.  They don't have any real purpose as far as we've seen either.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 26, 2008)

what I come in here expecting to hear good news and I get this september if we're lucky bs I'll be hella pissed if I die before this thing ends fe shame togashi fe shame.


----------



## NeBy (Jul 26, 2008)

LivingInjustice said:


> Yeah, but they're a pretty messed up organization to begin with.  They don't have any real purpose as far as we've seen either.



That as it may be, I think you're pretty wrong about the whole thing. There is little doubt they would kill a traitor in their midst.  One can see that easily in the reactions of all GR members (one actually tried to). The only reason they didn't, was because their boss kept them from doing so, and Kuroro only did so because he thought Hisoka was *forced* to tell the GR-secrets to Kurapica ('sword of oath').

Of course, he was being too smart for his own good, since the little hints that Hisoka gave were actually meant to be picked up by Kuroro (while it passed over the heads of all other members). Thus, Kuroro was very astute, but Hisoka outsmarted him this time, because he was counting on Kuroro to be so clever. And it got him real excited. 

It's all there, really. I'm always puzzled on how easily some people give wrong interpretations to certain manga/anime scenes.


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jul 26, 2008)

NeBy said:


> That as it may be, I think you're pretty wrong about the whole thing. There is little doubt they would kill a traitor in their midst.  One can see that easily in the reactions of all GR members (one actually tried to). The only reason they didn't, was because their boss kept them from doing so, and Kuroro only did so because he thought Hisoka was *forced* to tell the GR secrets to Kurapica ('sword of oath').
> 
> Of course, he was being too smart for his own good, since the little hints that Hisoka gave was actually meant to be picked up by Kuroro (while it passed over the heads of all other members. Thus, Kuroro was very astute, but Hisoka outsmarted him this time, because he was counting on Kuroro to be so clever. And it got him real excited.
> 
> It's all there, really. I'm always puzzled on how easily some people give wrong interpretations to certain manga/anime scenes.



I haven't read the earlier chapters in awhile, but I don't remember all of them ready to take Hisoka's head.  I remember a few were pretty pissed about the situation and were about to take it out on him (so i'll concede that point).  Yet, some of them didn't really care all that much from what I recall.  I'll reread sometime and I'll probably find out that I'm as wrong as you say.  I already mentioned the boss let things go.  I don't even think Kuroro thought of Hisoka as a traitor at all really.


----------



## NeBy (Jul 26, 2008)

LivingInjustice said:


> I haven't read the earlier chapters in awhile, but I don't remember all of them ready to take Hisoka's head.  I remember a few were pretty pissed about the situation and were about to take it out on him (so i'll concede that point).  Yet, some of them didn't really care all that much from what I recall.  I'll reread sometime and I'll probably find out that I'm as wrong as you say.  I already mentioned the boss let things go.  I don't even think Kuroro thought of Hisoka as a traitor at all really.



Well, they did not all attack him instantly, if that's what you mean. None were pleased, however,  but they only had the poem to go on at that time, that's why they asked him (hisoka) to explain. Had he just said "I freely gave the information so Kurapica could deal with you guys and I have my hands free to kill your leader"...I very much doubt he would have left the place alive. 

Only Hisoka didn't say that, but gave some vague hints he *couldn't* talk about it, which were picked up by Kuroro. The only one heat-headed to not listen any further was Nobunaga. All in all, it was a clever way of misdirection (and saving his life).


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Jul 26, 2008)

When will H x H return ????


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 26, 2008)

i thought of him being forced but the poem said the red eye will come for exchange of information so it seem that hisoka will be gaining something

and if hisoka was forced shouldnt he show atleast a sad face
but that doesnt act as a proof but it will make them doubt him

but damn at hisoka getting excited one of my favourite moment

@Neby who is your favourite character?


----------



## NeBy (Jul 26, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> When will H x H return ????


Please explain the 'if it feels good do it' remark in your sigpic! 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> i thought of him being forced but the poem said the red eye will come for exchange of information so it seem that hisoka will be gaining something



Yeah, but he changed it with his hatsu so it wasn't clear anymore he was voluntary giving the info. Now they thought: well, he was forced to do it.



> and if hisoka was forced shouldnt he show atleast a sad face
> but that doesnt act as a proof but it will make them doubt him


Well, he is pretty serious when 'explaining' things to Kuroro. And let's face it: they must know Hisoka is pretty wacko and a fightacon anyway.



> @Neby who is your favourite character?



That unknown fat guy with a beard we see for about 5 seconds in the beginning of the celestial tower arc who was knocked down in one push by Gon, never to be seen or heard again.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Jul 26, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Please explain the 'if it feels good do it' remark in your sigpic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL figure it out


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 26, 2008)

yeah the guy with a beard  was amazing i though he was ryodan leader by the way i think he will be the one to save the day in Chimera Ant Story Arc


----------



## masterriku (Jul 26, 2008)

NO NO STOP RIGHT THERE this is how evil on the internet starts next. 
you'll say fat beard guy was controlling Gon's fate from the very start so he could be ready as his seed for the downfall of the hunter association.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jul 27, 2008)

Just posting . The wait still goes on  

The ryodan probably didn't kill hisoka because they are confident of Kuroro beating Hisoka. Even they wanna watch that match. 

Too bad _they_ can't threaten Togashi for delaying it 

Edit: 
As for Hisoka being a traitor, I am assuming that the spiders have a way of dealing with the traitors ... and we might get to find out about it when we get to see Kuroro Vs  Hisoka. 
Pakunoda was a bigger traitor to the Ryodan IMO. She knew the Boss's wishes but still chose to save him.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 27, 2008)

i hope netero has other Techniques rather than brutal strengh because i think he will lose in that aspect
i think it was better to have Specialization or Manipulation with special power like opening an Invisible door to hell or something lol
i think it will be aloooooooot easier
netero doesnt seem to be the right match for the king


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 27, 2008)

I think the reason the Roydan is doing nothing to Hisoka is because of Kuroro, the situation Kuroro is at the moment is very fragile since he cant use his nen and many haters are out there.

At this moment of time they are pretty weak and the last thing they want is a fight between them and with who out of all of people, Hisoka! we all know although he wouldnt win against all of them at once but he would still leave alot of casualty on their hand.

Now they can either keep their mouth shut for now and be patient till they will find a way to remove Kurapika's nen (with Hisoka's help which makes it faster) and let Kuroro kill him for them afterwards or they can go on rampage, killing off Hisoka, geting themselves weaker than what they are and waste time as well.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 27, 2008)

i was talking about when kuroro made the prediction for every one 
and they knew that hisoka was the one who gave informaton to kurapica
at that moment not later

but i agree with you if it was later


----------



## Danchou (Jul 27, 2008)

masterriku said:


> NO NO STOP RIGHT THERE this is how evil on the internet starts next.
> you'll say fat beard guy was controlling Gon's fate from the very start so he could be ready as his seed for the downfall of the hunter association.


With theories like Hisoka is Gon's father and Jairo is Meleoron floating around, I guess you're right. 

Iirc, the Ryodan did want to kill Hisoka, but they said they'll leave that to Kuroro. That shows they've got complete trust in his capability and think Kuroro vs. Hisoka can only lead in Hisoka's defeat or even death.


----------



## Corporal_Yeagar (Jul 27, 2008)

Just started Reading HxH last week so sorry for the noob question but has there been any  mention of Jairo in the last while?I think he might have some involvement in this ark as I cant see Togashi mentioning a new character and not doing anything with him especially since he takes so long to actually come out with new chapters.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 27, 2008)

Corporal_Yeagar said:


> Just started Reading HxH last week so sorry for the noob question but has there been any  mention of Jairo in the last while?I think he might have some involvement in this ark as I cant see Togashi mentioning a new character and not doing anything with him especially since he takes so long to actually come out with new chapters.



Sorry i've forgotten who the hell is Jairo the name is so familiar i cant picture the person though =[


----------



## Corporal_Yeagar (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah its been years since he was introduced anyway.He was the child whose father never cared for him.One day Jairo snapped and killed him now he Has set himself up as a ruler of something<I cant remember either now


----------



## Kizaru (Jul 27, 2008)

HxH is on hiatus for who knows how long and the thread is still active. FTW.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 27, 2008)

because HxH lives in our heart


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 27, 2008)

Corporal_Yeagar said:


> Yeah its been years since he was introduced anyway.He was the child whose father never cared for him.One day Jairo snapped and killed him now he Has set himself up as a ruler of something<I cant remember either now



Still can't remeber him haha


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 27, 2008)

Chapter 410 Page 20

thats the 1st page that jairo's mentioned.

that guys gonna return later on in the story sometime... if togashi makes it that far >_>


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jul 27, 2008)

Still no news of HxH   

New topic of discussion (even though this was done before)... 

do you guys&gals want to see Kaito revived ?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 28, 2008)

i want to know what the hell gon means by bring  kaito bach his head was cut off
so i dont think he will be back


who is more special kurapica or gon and killua ?


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 28, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> who is more special kurapica or gon and killua ?



Special in what way?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 28, 2008)

learning nen rate of growth intelligence every thing
i mean more talented

every one is talking on how amazing gon and killua and i think kurapica reached a much higher level than them in a shorter period

he was fighting on the same level as  ubo without using his chains


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 28, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Still no news of HxH
> 
> New topic of discussion (even though this was done before)...
> 
> do you guys&gals want to see Kaito revived ?



kaito shud be revived, he was epic... while he lasted


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 28, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> do you guys&gals want to see Kaito revived ?


Not if you ask me, i didn't even like it when he was brought back as a retard by the shemale ant.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jul 28, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i want to know what the hell gon means by bring  kaito bach his head was cut off
> so i dont think he will be back
> who is more special kurapica or gon and killua ?





KLoWn said:


> Not if you ask me, i didn't even like it when he was brought back as a retard by the shemale ant.



Yeah Gon was probably raving like a Reinforcement user who has lost his mind 
Tbh, I would not mind Kaito being revived just to see his hatsu .. that was just   

As for who is more special, 
Kurapica's progress was imbalanced and that allowed him to gain an ultimate power against a certain group of people. I don't wanna downgrade his commitment to ideals and it takes something special to risk everything like that for the sake of a goal. 

Gon and Killua on the other hand had the goal of getting stronger ... and they went about it in a more balanced way. This helped them in the long run because a good foundation on the basics helped them to learn that much faster under Bisuke. 

I remain neutral as to who is more special


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 28, 2008)

Kaito was cool i wudnt mind seeing him again


----------



## Danchou (Jul 28, 2008)

It seems that Viz has licensed the anime tv series. . Animesuki has also removed the series from their downloadpage.

I wonder how that'll turn out.


----------



## Corporal_Yeagar (Jul 28, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> It seems that Viz has licensed the anime tv series. . Animesuki has also removed the series from their downloadpage.
> 
> I wonder how that'll turn out.



It'll be harder to download the anime for sure but that doesnt really matter because we probably wont be seeing a Chimera Ant arc for 1 loooong time.


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 28, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> It seems that Viz has licensed the anime tv series. . Animesuki has also removed the series from their downloadpage.
> 
> I wonder how that'll turn out.



I was just about to post that XD 

but yeah yet another horrible dub is gonna be added to the history


----------



## Fran (Jul 28, 2008)

They're going to screw it up. 
They're going to turn HxH into a show for 5 year old kids who'll go "WOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH WHY THE FUCK HASN'T KURAPIKA GONE BANKAI YET?"


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 28, 2008)

exactly my thoughts


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jul 28, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> They're going to screw it up.
> They're going to turn HxH into a show for 5 year old kids who'll go "WOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH WHY THE FUCK HASN'T KURAPIKA GONE BANKAI YET?"



True  
I don't think most of us here care about looking at the dub unless it is to laugh at it 
What we really want is the Chimera ant arc ...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 28, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> With theories like Hisoka is Gon's father...


Excuse me, what? I need to see where you found this crack theory, I have to read it. xD Anyway, ages since I ducked in here, good to find something entertaining after all this time still. I so need to catch up.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 29, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Excuse me, what? I need to see where you found this crack theory, I have to read it. xD Anyway, ages since I ducked in here, good to find something entertaining after all this time still. I so need to catch up.



 Hisoka is Gons dad?! no way thats even crazier than a Ackwell theory


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 29, 2008)

How many weeks left?
Enlighten me.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 29, 2008)

God knows I think we should all go to his house and


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 29, 2008)

i want my HxH and my hisoka

i cant take it any longer


----------



## NeBy (Jul 29, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah the guy with a beard  was amazing i though he was ryodan leader by the way i think he will be the one to save the day in Chimera Ant Story Arc





masterriku said:


> NO NO STOP RIGHT THERE this is how evil on the internet starts next.
> you'll say fat beard guy was controlling Gon's fate from the very start so he could be ready as his seed for the downfall of the hunter association.



Dude(s), I was being ironic. I took the most unimportant sidecharacter I could remember. (I said: *celestial tower arc*, the GR have nothing to do with it.)

Everybody is going for the popular guys/gals/bishis, I wanted to break with that.


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 29, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> How many weeks left?
> Enlighten me.



to eternity?

That is alot of counting =/


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Jul 29, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Dude(s), I was being ironic. I took the most unimportant sidecharacter I could remember. (I said: *celestial tower arc*, the GR have nothing to do with it.)



I like how you have no clue how to use the word ironic


----------



## Danchou (Jul 29, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> True
> I don't think most of us here care about looking at the dub unless it is to laugh at it
> What we really want is the Chimera ant arc ...


They're going to ruin a lot of Hisoka moments. Especially the ones in which he is 'excited.' Better dl the fansubs before they vanish from the net completely.



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Excuse me, what? I need to see where you found this crack theory, I have to read it. xD Anyway, ages since I ducked in here, good to find something entertaining after all this time still. I so need to catch up.


You have no idea. 







Then there's also some Kurapica is a girl-theories. There's too much to recap as these theories mostly come from nexgear in it's heyday. The hxh-fandom has diminished over time after all the breaks Togashi took, so there's bound to be more if you look for it. I actually love those theories as they make up for great lulz.


----------



## NeBy (Jul 29, 2008)

The Mad Hatter said:


> I like how you have no clue how to use the word ironic



Now, that's quite ironic too! 



Reckoner said:


> They're going to ruin a lot of Hisoka moments. Especially the ones in which he is 'excited.' Better dl the fansubs before they vanish from the net completely.
> 
> You have no idea.
> 
> ...



Those are too absurd to seriously contemplate, except for the last one. But by now (well, actually ages ago) it's been established Kurapica is a bishou guy, so it's no use beating a dead horse.


----------



## Fran (Jul 29, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> They're going to ruin a lot of Hisoka moments. Especially the ones in which he is 'excited.' Better dl the fansubs before they vanish from the net completely.
> 
> You have no idea.
> 
> ...



 @ Hisoka is a werewolf


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 29, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> They're going to ruin a lot of Hisoka moments. Especially the ones in which he is 'excited.' Better dl the fansubs before they vanish from the net completely.
> 
> You have no idea.
> 
> ...



Are you Kurapica in there? XD

if so I loved your recent translation =p


----------



## Danchou (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks. Yup, that's me.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 30, 2008)

kuroro vs  Kurapica  
who wins?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 30, 2008)

So any news on when the Hiatus is over?


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 30, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> kuroro vs  Kurapica
> who wins?



Kuroro for definite, kurapica would put up a good fight but when it comes down to it, kuroro has way too many abilities that we still dont even know about and has more experience in fighting, he stands almost par with people like silva and zeno



Lord Genome said:


> So any news on when the Hiatus is over?



Nothing at all mate


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 30, 2008)

If there are any japanese people here or can read it they should go on the official website and check on any details etc.


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jul 30, 2008)

Stop worrying!  I guarantee you it'll be painfully obvious when there is news of HxH returning.


----------



## NeBy (Jul 30, 2008)

LivingInjustice said:


> Stop worrying!  I guarantee you it'll be painfully obvious when there is news of HxH returning.



Well, it will only be painful when it's bad news...


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey there people ... 

hope HxH will be back and running by the time I'am back XD 

will miss you guys <3


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 31, 2008)

take care
we will miss you too


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 31, 2008)

Byyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyye Shanks I wish you the best of luck with everything and do make sure to come back.

I will miss you


----------



## Danchou (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Shanks. Take care and hope you'll be back soon with lots of chapters waiting for you.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2008)

How many weeks until the wait is over?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

Flipping hiatus, im going nuts.


----------



## NeBy (Jul 31, 2008)

Zaru said:


> How many weeks until the wait is over?



Where's that cute Pitou-pic coming from?


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 1, 2008)

togashis driving me nuts.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Where's that cute Pitou-pic coming from?



Danbooru.donmai.us (which is currently down)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 1, 2008)

how was kurapica able to withstand ubo Big Bang Impact ?
or it wasnt that special


----------



## ?ber-man (Aug 1, 2008)

*HxH cosplay*


*Spoiler*: __ 









More *here* and *here*


----------



## NeBy (Aug 1, 2008)

Über-man said:


> *HxH cosplay*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



LOL...that was pretty cool in a funny sort of way. I was wondering who all the white-heads were, but they're *all* Killua's, I guess.

Shows a bit how popular the kid is.

That said, there were a lot of other cool ones too. And since Pitou is there as well, I suppose it's based on the manga, not the anime. Kurapica was there (a few times) as expected, and one of the kuroro's wasn't bad either.


And, by god, they even had a Poofu! 


Anyways, back to serious things: how's the hiatus coming along, does anyone know? Shouldn't we write Togashi (if he understands English enough)...in fact, does anyone *have* his mailaddress?


----------



## masterriku (Aug 1, 2008)

I just realized the other reprecussion of this looks like we ain't getting a chimera ant arc OVA any time soon >_>.


----------



## Gary (Aug 2, 2008)

Damn still no news


----------



## NeBy (Aug 2, 2008)

masterriku said:


> I just realized the other reprecussion of this looks like we ain't getting a chimera ant arc OVA any time soon >_>.



Well, it would have taken another year anyhow.

Of course, if this is a year-long hiatus again, it will take 2 years.

Or three.

Or four...


Or five....


----------



## ?ber-man (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, hopefully when the HXH anime comes stateside in december it will generate a lot of new fans, thus putting more pressure on Togashi to work faster...


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 2, 2008)

?ber-man said:


> Well, hopefully when the HXH anime comes stateside in december it will generate a lot of new fans, *thus putting more pressure on Togashi to work faster...*


Lol, he won't give a shit.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 2, 2008)

?ber-man said:


> *HxH cosplay*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



some of those cosplays are just 
others just


----------



## ?ber-man (Aug 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Lol, he won't give a shit.


----------



## Kizaru (Aug 3, 2008)

I decided to re-read HxH since I've forgotten many things... and I was wondering how long do you guys think HxH will last? Volume 50? 





KLoWn said:


> Lol, he won't give a shit.



Togashi is that awesome.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 3, 2008)

Kizaru said:


> I decided to re-read HxH since I've forgotten many things... and I was wondering how long do you guys think HxH will last? Volume 50?



I don't think so, we usually get about +/- 20 chapter per year, volume 50 is really pushing it. It would take a lot of years with Togashi's current pace(or the lack of it) to reach it.


----------



## Kizaru (Aug 3, 2008)

Well he may want to end it soon if he's lost interest or wants to do different things, but I feel Gon still has many adventures on his way.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah, however, and like Klown said, maybe Togashi really doesn't give a shit anymore


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 3, 2008)

Kizaru said:


> Togashi is that awesome.


If you're being sarcastic then i agree 
He was awesome, now he just pisses me off.


----------



## Kizaru (Aug 3, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> If you're being sarcastic then i agree
> He was awesome, now he just pisses me off.



Dragon Quest 5 just came out on the DS.  Thats 60 hours not drawing HxH. 



Zaoldyeck said:


> Yeah, however, and like Klown said, maybe Togashi really doesn't give a shit anymore


He should just come out and say it, so i don't waste my money on teh graphic novels.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 3, 2008)

Kizaru said:


> I decided to re-read HxH since I've forgotten many things... and I was wondering how long do you guys think HxH will last? Volume 50?



Maybe 40+ volume's if Togashi doesn't lose interest

He better not


----------



## Gary (Aug 3, 2008)

I should start re reading this


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 3, 2008)

Kizaru said:


> Dragon Quest 5 just came out on the DS.  Thats 60 hours not drawing HxH.


It's funny/sad cuz it's true


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 3, 2008)

all this years is the time needed to prepare for the epic that is hisoka vs kuroro

i think Togashi will Continue to the end


----------



## Vault (Aug 3, 2008)

no news yet


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 3, 2008)

gogo will be pissed when he comes back lol


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 3, 2008)

well you all heard of retirement plans?

I am guessing this is Togashi's retirement plan, I bet he thought through this the whole time, from the first chapter.


----------



## Kizaru (Aug 3, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> *well you all heard of retirement plans?*
> 
> I am guessing this is Togashi's retirement plan, I bet he thought through this the whole time, from the first chapter.



Tell me more.


----------



## Vault (Aug 3, 2008)

what  you got to be kidding


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 3, 2008)

Kizaru said:


> Tell me more.



meaning that, one day he thought to himself I need to find a way of still making money when I get old and retired.

I know what ... I will write one the best mangas that is ever out there, and have it all planed out and written ready to be published, but what I do is when it gets to the cliffhanger, I stop publishing, and give no reasons.

Every once or two years time I publish 10 or so chapters out to just keep the fans there or make even more fans, the more waiting the more interesting it gets.

Then when I get to my late 70ies then I will publish the rest of the story while people have waited so many years for this, and at the same time it would be the biggest return of a series in the history, so sure alot of people will buy it, I dont have to do nothing, just let out the pre-written chapters weekly and enjoy.

Attention for all of those who say he has married the sailor moon mangaka and they are loaded, he wont need the money!

This is his scape plan just *in case* they get divorced and he gets left pennyless.

so if he dont get divorced he might totally forget about the whole thing and we never get to read the rest.


----------



## Kizaru (Aug 3, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> meaning that, one day he thought to himself I need to find a way of still making money when I get old and retired.
> 
> I know what ... I will write one the best mangas that is ever out there, and have it all planed out and written ready to be published, but what I do is when it gets to the cliffhanger, I stop publishing, and give no reasons.
> 
> ...



That just made me cry a little...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 4, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> meaning that, one day he thought to himself I need to find a way of still making money when I get old and retired.
> 
> I know what ... I will write one the best mangas that is ever out there, and have it all planed out and written ready to be published, but what I do is when it gets to the cliffhanger, I stop publishing, and give no reasons.
> 
> ...



the name hisoka made you scary


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 4, 2008)

Part of me feels like reading through HxH I only read like 20 chapter and it's great but it doesn't seem like it's going to end soon.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 4, 2008)

No, it isn't going to end in at least a few years from now. Which is a bloody good thing. Read up, you've still got 260 chapters of greatness awaiting you.

Just keep reading until you reach the point you want moar! at which point you will discover the wonderful delights that is Togashis hiatus.


----------



## NeBy (Aug 4, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> No, it isn't going to end in at least a few years from now. Which is a bloody good thing. Read up, you've still got 260 chapters of greatness awaiting you.
> 
> Just keep reading until you reach the point you want moar! at which point you will discover the wonderful delights that is Togashis hiatus.



Whatever he does or decides, he must come to a satisfying conclusion for:

1)Kurapica and the GR
2)Hisoka vs. Kuroro (subplot: Hisoka vs. Gon/killua)
3)Killua and his family (subplot: the finding of his missing bro)
4)Gon finding his father

I think those are the real cliffhangers which he just HAS to deal with in hxh - otherwise, it will be like a masterpiece-book where half the pages are ripped out, or an artwork that begs finishing. After that, he may play PS3 or honk his wife and stop with everything else, go into retirement, and do (or don't do) whatever he fancies, including giving the finger to his fans...but he f- NEEDS to deal in his genius way with those topics in hxh first!

And that's what I'm most afraid of, really. I'm pretty sure he'll manage to finish this ant-arc...but is he ever going to finish (in a good way) those 4 main issues? And yet, those are actually the main plotlines...he f- HAS to come to a conclusion with those! Otherwise, one takes away the main driving forces of all the important characters. Hisoka's life-dream is to fight Kuroro (and 'unripe fruits'), Kurapica's whole point in life is to defeat the GR, the main red line for Gon is finding his father, Killuas' internal struggle with his dark side and his family has to be resolved (which path will he ultimately choose? How will his family react?)...all those issues were made abundantly clear to be of utmost importance for the characters throughout the story... If Togashi leaves it at that and doesn't do shit after the ant-arc, he's just a pathetic wanker for which I will have no respect anymore.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 4, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Whatever he does or decides, he must come to a satisfying conclusion for:
> 
> 1)Kurapica and the GR
> 2)Hisoka vs. Kuroro (subplot: Hisoka vs. Gon/killua)
> ...



Pretty much sums up why I couldnt believe the anime ending was the real enfing




NeBy said:


> And that's what I'm most afraid of, really. I'm pretty sure he'll manage to finish this ant-arc...but is he ever going to finish (in a good way) those 4 main issues? And yet, those are actually the main plotlines...he f- HAS to come to a conclusion with those! Otherwise, one takes away the main driving forces of all the important characters. Hisoka's life-dream is to fight Kuroro (and 'unripe fruits'), Kurapica's whole point in life is to defeat the GR, the main red line for Gon is finding his father, Killuas' internal struggle with his dark side and his family has to be resolved (which path will he ultimately choose? How will his family react?)...all those issues were made abundantly clear to be of utmost importance for the characters throughout the story... If Togashi leaves it at that and doesn't do shit after the ant-arc, he's just a pathetic wanker for which I will have no respect anymore.



What if he wakes up one day and bombs the whole of HxH world with nuclear weapons provided by Mr X. 

I think this haitus is effecting my brain =S


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 4, 2008)

Hisoka is so loyal to this thread


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 4, 2008)

Please HxH fans, convince me that after reading the first volume and going meh, I would not regret going back to read more. Knock my socks off.


----------



## Gold_guardian (Aug 4, 2008)

You know what's nuts? I stopped buying the english version of the manga once Greed Island was done becuse I wanted for the ant arc to be complete before I bought into it but I gave in anyhow and bought the next couple of volumes anyway becuse HxH is just that damn good


----------



## Danchou (Aug 4, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Hisoka is so loyal to this thread


I bet he's got bungee gum attached to it. 



Charcan said:


> Please HxH fans, convince me that after reading the first volume and going meh, I would not regret going back to read more. Knock my socks off.


For starters because you're about to see Hisoka rampage. 

Anyway, while I actually loved it from the beginning, a lot of people think it really started kicking off after a few volumes, when you've read more about the hunter exam and especially when nen is introduced. It's still relatively generic in the first volume and it's certainly not the reason why people love it.

All I can say is that if you want to read an entertaining manga which blends an adventorous story with solid, thought-out plot(development), an original and intelligent fightingsystem, an extraordinary world filled with interesting and badass characters all over a dressing of humor, darkness and awesome, keep on reading. Even if you don't want that, you should still read it since my description probably doesn't do it justice.

I'd like to knock your socks off with vids and pics, but I think 'll give away too much.


----------



## Gary (Aug 4, 2008)

Guys what are we talking about ?


----------



## Emperor Time (Aug 5, 2008)

Man I was negged three times in a row today.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 5, 2008)

Charcan said:


> Please HxH fans, convince me that after reading the first volume and going meh, I would not regret going back to read more. Knock my socks off.


First arc is ok, your getting to a really good part, followed by an even better arc though IMO

Personnaly if i start a manga i have to finish it before i do anything else, otherwise it bothers me(barring really really crappy manga's/shojos.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 5, 2008)

Charcan said:


> Please HxH fans, convince me that after reading the first volume and going meh, I would not regret going back to read more. Knock my socks off.


The beginning is kinda boring, but it gets better.
But for all we know you might think it sucks altogheter, i have a friend i convinced watching HxH and he thought it was just meh all over.
Not everyone likes this series.


Emperor Time said:


> Man I was negged three times in a row today.


Why am i not surprised.


----------



## Gary (Aug 5, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Man I was negged three times in a row today.



Im not surprised


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 5, 2008)

@Gary. What was your previous name?


----------



## Tash (Aug 6, 2008)

Charcan said:


> Please HxH fans, convince me that after reading the first volume and going meh, I would not regret going back to read more. Knock my socks off.


It does start slow. The first Hunter Exam arc is mostly to set up the characters. Then in York Shin where they introduce the main villain group it's really fucking  then it drops pace in GI, still good, but none of that compares to the current arc though. People complain but this arc has some of Togashi's best writing. Just amazing.


Emperor Time said:


> Man I was negged three times in a row today.





KLoWn said:


> @Gary. What was your previous name?



ihatesasuke


----------



## Emperor Time (Aug 6, 2008)

Man I got negged four more times afterwards.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 6, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Man I got negged four more times afterwards.



To be honest now I want to neg you too, but I dont really care lol

oh and btw could you please stop posting in here, unless you have something to say about HxH and not about your negs or reps. we dont want this thread to be closed again.

Thank youi very much.


----------



## Emperor Time (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry it just that I had to let out my frustration among friends. Also does the new chapters start in this month or the next?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 6, 2008)

I hope it starts up again soon the waiting is killing me


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 6, 2008)

Hopefully, this time more than the usual 10 chapters that he often provides...who am i kidding lol.


----------



## Vyse (Aug 6, 2008)

I slightly loose interest in this manga, I just finished re-re-re-reading it - and well, I don´t have this anticipating feeling before the new chapter - kind of boring

Can´t really discribe it, it might change when the hiatus is over - My bet: Naruto will be finished when chapter 281 is released


----------



## Emperor Time (Aug 6, 2008)

I hope we get 20 chapters this time.


----------



## Vyse (Aug 6, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I hope we get 20 chapters this time.



You got negged 7 times today, is that right? U should stop your one liners, like, seriously.

I wouldn?t mind if this hiatus takes another 2 years - Granted that afterwards Yoshilazy Togashi freakin finishes his manga in a ROW.


----------



## NeBy (Aug 6, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> You got negged 7 times today, is that right? U should stop your one liners, like, seriously.



I can understand the sentiment, but one has also to acknowledge he's not the only one making oneliners and nonsensical remarks.

That said, I've mostly made pretty huge (even if I say so myself),  hxh relevant 'essays' and character analysis and what not ...but it doesn't seem to be of much interest to most people neither.

Or maybe I'm having a little dip. Not only because of the lack of new hxh, but I just saw a movie that made me feel strangely upset.

Ah well, things will (probably) improve next week, when the latest book of the malazin empire arrives that I ordered (Toll the Hounds).

It's a strange feeling though, to feel sad/disturbed without having a clear reason for it.

And why the heck am I writing this anyway?


----------



## gambunta (Aug 7, 2008)

Where can i get the hunter x hunter ova i watched the entire series but missed all the greed island ova arc. I really want to know how this fights are going to end this has been building for a few years the anticipation on this arc.

I was sick of lurking decided to post.


----------



## Gary (Aug 7, 2008)

Im so mad that this manga hasn't started back up


----------



## Glued (Aug 7, 2008)

Made it past Ch 46, pretty good manga, hello there.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 7, 2008)

Welcome to all new readers! 



gambunta said:


> Where can i get the hunter x hunter ova i watched the entire series but missed all the greed island ova arc. I really want to know how this fights are going to end this has been building for a few years the anticipation on this arc.
> 
> I was sick of lurking decided to post.


You can download it on There..


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 7, 2008)

gambunta said:


> Where can i get the hunter x hunter ova i watched the entire series but missed all the greed island ova arc. I really want to know how this fights are going to end this has been building for a few years the anticipation on this arc.
> 
> I was sick of lurking decided to post.



if you want a small size 
you can download from here 
and alot of other anime 

@Ben Grimm

welcome
it will change from being pretty good to one  of your favourite


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 7, 2008)

The author should just get another person to do it, but just tell him what things to do.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 7, 2008)

bring oh great to draw

i have been reading air gear and the art is Unbelievable 
we will have a Genius in story and a Genius in art

i know i am dreaming


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 7, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> bring oh great to draw


If that hapened then HxH would reach new levels of awesomness.


----------



## Arcanis (Aug 7, 2008)

Have his wife draw. 


... No but actually HxH just wouldn't be the same without Togashi's art (I actually like it). What he needs is assistants and less video game distraction.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 7, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> Have his wife draw.
> 
> 
> ... No but actually HxH just wouldn't be the same without Togashi's art (I actually like it). What he needs is assistants and less video game distraction.



me too
but its just i have been reading air gear lately so i have beern thinking about it


what i like about manga that each mangaka art give you a feeling about his manga
so i agree it wouldn't be the same without Togashi's art 

but still oh great art  is sex but i will prefer togashi for the feeling it gives me
plus togashi art is really good


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Aug 7, 2008)

ive reread HXH for the seventh time now, and i just bought volume 25!



> If that hapened then HxH would reach new levels of awesomness.



oh great's story telling is nowhere near as good as togashis, although his art is leagues ahead.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 7, 2008)

yeah klown means his art


----------



## Danchou (Aug 7, 2008)

I wouldn't like any artist other than Togashi to draw HxH, but he should certainly hire assistents.

Oh Great is from TJTG, right? Don't really I didn't really like the art style of Tenjou Tenge. If I'd have to pick, if he's more of a seinen artist and his work is more down to earth I'd say Naoki Urasawa (20th CB, Monster) would be an interesting choice.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 7, 2008)

at the start of TJTG  oh great wasnt in his current level
now he is on another level


----------



## Vyse (Aug 7, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I can understand the sentiment, but one has also to acknowledge he's not the only one making oneliners and nonsensical remarks.



Yeah right, but he?s the non plus ultra.



NeBy said:


> That said, I've mostly made pretty huge (even if I say so myself),  hxh relevant 'essays' and character analysis and what not ...but it doesn't seem to be of much interest to most people neither.



I?m pretty sure I?ve read all of them and your posts are most definitely the most thoughtful and in-depth ones here. They are entertaining, of course, but personally I don?t feel like arguing with you, because on the on hand your posts are always logical and manga and/or anime based and thus _right, _on the other hand I don?t have the confidence, I?m not native English and therefore I can?t express my thoughts in a rather intelligent way. "don?t pick up fights you can?t win" I?m just outclassed.

But keep them up, I like your your posts.



NeBy said:


> Or maybe I'm having a little dip. Not only because of the lack of new hxh, but I just saw a movie that made me feel strangely upset.



Which one?


----------



## NeBy (Aug 7, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Yeah right, but he´s the non plus ultra.


hmm...can't argue with that. He is, indeed, overdoing it sometimes. Well, actually most of the time.

Ok, almost everytime.

But it's a good way of training oneself to be patient and tolerant! 



> I´m pretty sure I´ve read all of them and your posts are most definitely the most thoughtful and in-depth ones here. They are entertaining, of course, but personally I don´t feel like arguing with you, because on the on hand your posts are always logical and manga and/or anime based and thus _right, _on the other hand I don´t have the confidence, I´m not native English and therefore I can´t express my thoughts in a rather intelligent way. "don´t pick up fights you can´t win" I´m just outclassed.


Ok...I got one or two positive remarks on my usercp about it...but considering the amount of time I put in some of those posts (which are mostly meant to start an interesting debate), the responses to it in the thread themselves are pretty few and sparse, most of the time.

I appreciate the praise, though.

BTW, I'm not native english neither. It's only one of four languages we had to learn at school. That said, of the four  it's currently the one I know best (apart from my native tongue, of course).



> But keep them up, I like your your posts.


I'll see.



> Which one?



Oh, about some Jewish family throughout different generations. It's not about them being Jewish and the things they went through during the war, though. Well, not entirely. It's just that I mostly become a bit upset and sad when there is a 'lifestory' being told from beginning till the end. I remember I felt the same after watching 'out of africa'. I don't know. I think I just find the birth till decay/meaninglessness/end of (a) human life rather tragic.

Of course, I'm a bit older than most of you guys...I can't remember if I ever thought as much about those things when I was, say, 20. Then again...what is a decade, really? You might blink a few times with your eyes, and then remember my words and realise you're 30-ish too.

Ah well, it's not that I already feel old...actually, quite the opposite. 
But somehow, it always feels so tragic when a life (or generations of lives) are portrayed like that. But maybe it's just my character/personality; after all, I don't think I was even 20 when I first saw 'out of africa', and I clearly remember feeling uneasy and sad too, at that time.

My usual genre of films and books are scifi and fantasy, though. "The malazin empire" is really great; I've bought them all in english. It's always best to read books in the language they were created (if one can, that is).

As for hxh: the ten weeks are long since gone...that freakin togashi is getting on my nerves. Did *he* actually say it was going to last ten weeks, or where did that come from? If it's directly from him, he deserves a beating: he should hold himself to his own deadlines, or shuddup completely!


----------



## Danchou (Aug 8, 2008)

Keep posting, I like your posts.

Mweh, I still curse the day my HD broke down and erased my entire collection of hunter x hunter pics amongst others. I used to have such awesome stuff that I collected through (obscure hxh fan-) sites including one badass one of Morau vs. Zitoh in  style and many more unique stuff like that. 

So now I'm busy searching for some moar. Does anybody know where you can find any nice hxh pics? Not having much luck so far. Probably since the fanbase up and died when Togashi took all those breaks.


----------



## Randomguy117 (Aug 10, 2008)

How long has this latest hiatus been? Does anyone know why he even has all these breaks?

That's the worst thing about Manga; if you're impatient like me, and you love series like Berserk and Hunter x Hunter and Black Lagoon etc... the unpredictable and sometimes stupidly long waits can get unbearable. 

You know, in a sick sort of way i almost long for the days when i only knew about Naruto (even though i don't read that shitty manga anymore) and Bleach


----------



## Amatsu (Aug 11, 2008)

this awesome thread needs to be bumped.


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

i agree 

but still no news


----------



## NeBy (Aug 12, 2008)

Aethos said:


> this awesome thread needs to be bumped.



It's been very, very, VERY quiet these last few days. Maybe Togashi's disease is contagious...


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

NeBy said:


> It's been very, very, VERY quiet these last few days. Maybe Togashi's disease is contagious...



well there's not really that much to discuss what with no news on the series eventual return ;_;


----------



## Vault (Aug 12, 2008)

we might as well discuss past chapters ¬_¬


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

how much is there that hasn't been done to death already though D:

there's a limit to the number of topics of discussion you can plausible have T_T


----------



## Freija (Aug 12, 2008)

Pikaboo, long time no  thread, any news on when the new chapter is coming out?



p.s if you've mentioned it above you should know im too lazy to read it


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 12, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> any news on when the new chapter is coming out?


----------



## Vault (Aug 12, 2008)

talk about fav characters maybe D: or best moments  something is better


----------



## Freija (Aug 12, 2008)

isn't that done over to hell.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah, with near 14k posts they're topics that've been done .__.


----------



## GaryDAI (Aug 13, 2008)

This manga will never finish  

I wonder what he does with all his time off.  I bet his wife has to drag him out of the house.  He just lays in bed all day cause he's so lazy


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

the slacker =p I do begin to wonder whether it'll ever finish too, I think he might just call it a day after this arc once it's finally done, just have gon hook up with his dad and call it quits.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Aug 13, 2008)

He quit on YYH, I see no reason he won't do the same to us with HxH.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 13, 2008)

Because then his career as a respected mangaka will really be over.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 13, 2008)

But I doubt he is really bothered about that


----------



## Gary (Aug 13, 2008)

I agree with hisoka , if he cared about that he wouldn't have taken so many fucking breaks


----------



## The_Leader (Aug 13, 2008)

At this rate, his wife's going to have to finish the series for him.

And then to keep their lifestyle up with the monies, start up a crossover world series with Sailor Moon.


----------



## Gary (Aug 13, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if that happened .


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah I think togashi is probably just in it for the money these days rather than because he actually enjoys it and cares about his reputation. If he needs money he'll get off his ass and do something ><


----------



## Danchou (Aug 13, 2008)

Lol, he and his wife have sold something like a hundred million copies of Sailor Moon, YYH and HxH. They don't have to do it for the money.

Honestly, I don't know what he is thinking going on all those breaks without giving his readers a clue why and how long it's going to take. Brilliant mangaka, lousy attitude.

Though I don't think he'll pull a YYH, because killing of two popular manga in a row will definitely ruin his career as a mangaka. Readers and the bizz won't put up with him. Methinks.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 13, 2008)

Maybe this time is not so much a matter of being lazy. It can be the lack of editors or something like that...but seriously, about any other mangaka, with these constants hiatuses, and the poor explanations about the reasons for them(i don't buy the whole sick thing, maybe he really is, dunno) would get his manga cancelled...if he has such trouble with weekly releases, why not turn hxh into a monthly manga? maybe it could help him somehow...


----------



## Vault (Aug 13, 2008)

stop being so negative people  lets believe in togashi


----------



## Reging (Aug 13, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if it was all depression. It would really explain everything, and prove that the lack of care isn't 'cause of his laziness or ignorance but due to illness.


----------



## Iris (Aug 13, 2008)

vault023 said:


> stop being so negative people  lets believe in togashi



No, because you can't make an addictive yummi cake, give a piece of it and then hide it away without giving any explanation of why.


----------



## NeBy (Aug 14, 2008)

Zaoldyeck said:


> Maybe this time is not so much a matter of being lazy. It can be the lack of editors or something like that...but seriously, about any other mangaka, with these constants hiatuses, and the poor explanations about the reasons for them(i don't buy the whole sick thing, maybe he really is, dunno) would get his manga cancelled...if he has such trouble with weekly releases, why not turn hxh into a monthly manga? maybe it could help him somehow...



Maybe it's just something like the last time:

"Throughout the years, many rumours flew around regarding the real reason behind Hunter X Hunter's frequent hiatus: Yoshihiro Togashi draws his manga without assistants, because he is too picky about the images; Yoshihiro Togashi is busy preparing for Comiket (Togashi brings his works to Comiket); Yoshihiro Togashi is too lazy (the most popular one)...Although Hunter X Hunter has been on a very loose schedule, it still managed to continued its serialization in Jump, and the story remained interesting and popular among the fans.

Looking at Togashi's pace of drawing, in 2001 an emergency decision by the editors of Shonen Jump, the number of pages per chapter every week for HxH was reduced from 19 to 15 to ensure the manga's appearance in the magazine every week. However, after the decision was made, Togashi recessed the serialization again in order to redraw the manga for its volume releases. It would seem Togashi had the order of his priorities wrong.

By comparison, ever since Yu Yu Hakusho, there has been a big disagreement between Togashi and the editors of Shonen Jump. Togashi's previous work Yu Yu Hakusho ended in the middle of one of its storyline because Togashi was too hostile toward the story policy favoured by his editor. The story policy, often called the "Jump system" among the fan, is an editorial strategy of Shonen Jump, which states that:

    "The story of a popular manga serialized in Weekly Shonen Jump must continue uninterrupted."

The most well-known example of this system is Dragon Ball. However, nowadays it seems like Togashi has more power than the Jump editors, because judging by Hunter X Hunter's number of breaks, the editors are permitting Togashi's breaks."


In short, apart from the possibilities already mentioned (lazy, sick, and, ermm 'depressed' as I see now, in a post) he could again have some 'editorial' problems.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 20, 2008)

The_Leader said:


> At this rate, his wife's going to have to finish the series for him.
> 
> And then to keep their lifestyle up with the monies, start up a crossover world series with Sailor Moon.



Anything but a crossover with Sailor Moon


----------



## NeBy (Aug 20, 2008)

It sure is quiet around here...

If this (and Togashi) keeps up, we'll be at the bottom of most active threads. 


Seriously though: does anyone have the emailaddy of Togashi. The guy must know *some* english, no?


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 20, 2008)

It's over people, HxH ain't comming back, go home.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Aug 20, 2008)

Next Arc: Vampires.


----------



## fakund1to (Aug 21, 2008)

did the ants arc finished? no spoilers please, just yes or no.


----------



## Iris (Aug 21, 2008)

fakund1to said:


> did the ants arc finished? no spoilers please, just yes or no.



How about maybe?

Nah, ain't finished.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow I recently started to read the manga where the anime left off. I knew the art got bad, BUT WOW! Seriously I think anyone on the forum could do better. I seriously think Togashi broke his hand or something and cant draw for beans now. Anyways I wish he would pass the series onto someone else because he is going to ruin it if he keeps his bad art and lack of story up much longer. Not to mention the long waits where everyone loses interest.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 21, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Wow I recently started to read the manga where the anime left off. I knew the art got bad, BUT WOW! Seriously I think anyone on the forum could do better. I seriously think Togashi broke his hand or something and cant draw for beans now. Anyways I wish he would pass the series onto someone else because he is going to ruin it if he keeps his bad art and lack of story up much longer. Not to mention the long waits where everyone loses interest.



He has re-drawn all those chapter with much better quality and if you get to last 20 chapters you will see that if he can be arsed his drawing can look really good.


----------



## Willy D (Aug 21, 2008)

If he doesn't finish this then I want a Jairo spinoff 

To whoever is saying Togashi can't draw must be able to draw a little himself because even his chicken scratch is better than anything I can do.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah, Togashi's drawing got sloppy for a while but I mean, he is a pretty solid artist on the whole when he sets his mind to it ><


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 21, 2008)

That's the terrible thing though.  There are tons of struggling artists who are breaking their backs trying to make it in the market, and here he is not really giving a shit most of the time, banking on past successes to pull him through.

I loved HxH, but it's been too long and its clear it'll never be finished.  I hate sounding cynical, but the mangaka is a giant, lazy douche.

If he turned out to have some terminal illness that prevents him from working hard on the manga, though, I'll eat my words.


----------



## Razza (Aug 22, 2008)

Short story short: Togashi is an asshole. He writes a damn good manga but he's a dick about it.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 23, 2008)

Come on Togashi start drawing again soon


----------



## Juubi (Aug 23, 2008)

Togashi is a lazy asshole >_>


----------



## GaryDAI (Aug 23, 2008)

Maybe he's addicted to some online video game


----------



## Juubi (Aug 23, 2008)

Or some anime forum


----------



## GaryDAI (Aug 23, 2008)

I bet he gets depressed when he sees everyone calling him lazy


----------



## Juubi (Aug 23, 2008)

Well then he needs to get his lazy ass up and WORK, then 

Seriously, it's about time the Chimera Ant arc ended, I'm ready to move on >_>


----------



## Fran (Aug 23, 2008)

Severnaruto said:


> That's the terrible thing though.  There are tons of struggling artists who are breaking their backs trying to make it in the market, and here he is not really giving a shit most of the time, banking on past successes to pull him through.
> 
> I loved HxH, but it's been too long and its clear it'll never be finished.  I hate sounding cynical, but the mangaka is a *giant, lazy douche.*



QFT



> If he turned out to have some terminal illness that prevents him from working hard on the manga, though, I'll eat my words



Last time I heard, Dragon Quest has been diagnosed as the new SARS


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 23, 2008)

Juubi said:


> Or some anime forum


He's probably lurking this thread lol'ing at us.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 24, 2008)

I believe the storyline went downhill with the Chimera Ant arc personally. Compared to the brilliance of the York Shin arc, this was just depressing to read. I haven't read Hunter x hunter for about 2 years now, outside spoilers now and then and I think I missed a lot because of the bad art that was plaguing the manga a few years ago( and I know he's redrawn it) but there was something about the concept of the ants I strongly disliked and it didn't do the previous arcs any justice. 

Sorry for sounding so pessimistic, but it simply frustrates me that this could possibly never be finished. It had so much promise...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 24, 2008)

its hard to make something better than York Shin arc but in no way it went downhill Chimera Ant arc is great but not better than York Shin


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 24, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> its hard to make something better than York Shin arc but in no way it went downhill Chimera Ant arc is great but not better than York Shin



Maybe, perhaps I'm just saying this out of impulse. In fact maybe I should re-read the entire arc with the improved art as well...I don't know yet


----------



## Zephos (Aug 24, 2008)

Svenno said:


> Maybe, perhaps I'm just saying this out of impulse. In fact maybe I should re-read the entire arc with the improved art as well...I don't know yet



If you read it with the lousy art than no wonder you hate it.


----------



## GaryDAI (Aug 24, 2008)

I actually didn't mind the bad art.  When I first saw it I couldn't help but laugh.  I think he got bored and tried to draw with his mouth  

Anyone still have some pics from that time?  I can't find it anymore.  They all got replaced with the redrawn stuff.


----------



## TEK (Aug 24, 2008)

Sorry guys, I haven't been here in a while so this may have been answered but do we know approximately when we should expect HxH to return or is it still ambiguous due to Togashi's sickness?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 24, 2008)

TEK said:


> Sorry guys, I haven't been here in a while so this may have been answered but do we know approximately when we should expect HxH to return or is it still ambiguous due to Togashi's sickness?



if you mean after the last 20 chapters
we dont know


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 25, 2008)

So, how long has it been since the last chapter?


----------



## Onepiece is the best (Aug 25, 2008)

Dang it he still isn't getting off his lazy ass to work. He so do it some time D:


----------



## Danchou (Aug 25, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> So, how long has it been since the last chapter?


In two weeks time it'll be 4 months.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 25, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> He's probably lurking this thread lol'ing at us.



Thats if he knew english which he isnt very good at.

Damn it where is my manga?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 25, 2008)

4 months oh my god


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 25, 2008)

lols I added laziness as one of the tags for this thread XD


----------



## TEK (Aug 25, 2008)

hahaha, that makes sense. Although to be fair, we should probably add something about his sickness too, like perhaps "never-ending disease" or something to that extent.


----------



## Fran (Aug 25, 2008)

> Tags
> hunter x hunter, laziness, togashi





I demand Dragon Quest!


----------



## Gary (Aug 25, 2008)

Wait so far 3 and a half months?T_T


----------



## TEK (Aug 26, 2008)

I've kind of gotten used to Togashi's ridiculously long breaks and all but I want him to wrap up this Ant arc soon. I've been dying to see the Ryodan members again and Hisoka. I just hope that the next time he starts writing again, he wraps up this arc already.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 26, 2008)

The problem is that this arc as it stands now, is really hard to wrap up but I have to say it has been really slow paced as well which isnt helping, we should have already seen the end of Morau vs Pufu's fight but no, the only finished fight is knockle's


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 26, 2008)

Jesus Christ..I think that it's clear by now that this manga will never be finished..

Such incredible potential..all wasted..

What a pity..


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 26, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> Jesus Christ..I think that it's clear by now that this manga will never be finished..
> 
> Such incredible potential..all wasted..
> 
> What a pity..



Dont worry, in a few years time we might get 2.5 chapters =D


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 26, 2008)

I cant wait so long


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 26, 2008)

HxH is Back baby!! It returns in Shônen Jump #45 (06/10). 

Source

Heiji-sama has never been wrong before so celebrate! Now I just need nexgear back...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 26, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> HxH is Back baby!! It returns in Sh?nen Jump #45 (06/10).
> 
> Source
> 
> Heiji-sama has never been wrong before so celebrate! Now I just need nexgear back...



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
i love you i love you


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 26, 2008)

Your not joking right?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 26, 2008)

where is everyone
party party party

seems he only draws to have enough chapters for the volume then take a break and draw the next volume and so on


----------



## Danchou (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, it's about damn time. Pretty faptastic news there. 

You always know to bring good stuff to the table.

I hope we're getting a lot of straight releases this time over. I can't wait.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 26, 2008)

he will do only enough for the next volume
you know that is togashi after all

lets beat the hell out of claymores


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 26, 2008)

I say we do the selfish but right thing and nominate Hunter x Hunter for October manga of the month! One mere thread shall not be enough to contain our glee and discussion especially seeing as there WILL be a lot of action for us to discuss in these upcoming chapters.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 26, 2008)

Well since noone else posted it




oh and Volume 26 October aswell


----------



## Mori` (Aug 26, 2008)

lol HxH is back?

we'll see how long that lasts ¬_¬


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 26, 2008)

Probably not very long, probably not very long at all...

@Taleran I posted a link to it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 26, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> lol HxH is back?
> 
> we'll see how long that lasts ?_?



show some Spirit


----------



## ishaq (Aug 26, 2008)

At least we get a few chapters.
.....
does anyone know when they'll animate the 4th ova (ant arc) or part of it at least.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 26, 2008)

probably last the same as the last 2 times


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 26, 2008)

they release two volume per year right
if so ii think he will draw 20 chapters each year


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 26, 2008)

Good news at last, hopefully they're true this time.
10 weeks pfffff


----------



## Felix (Aug 26, 2008)

Exactly, he will probably return for 10 weeks and then disappear again GOD DAMNIT


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 26, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> HxH is Back baby!! It returns in Shônen Jump #45 (06/10).
> 
> Source
> 
> Heiji-sama has never been wrong before so celebrate! Now I just need nexgear back...



Am I dreaming?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 26, 2008)

are we going to see some netero vs king
i am soooooooooooooooooo excited


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 26, 2008)

I so cant wait, we better get the King Vs Netero, if that happens I will be happy


----------



## GaryDAI (Aug 26, 2008)

Togashi is planning his next vacation right now


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 26, 2008)

probably dont you guys find it wierd that its exact the same time as his last return, last year?


----------



## Felix (Aug 26, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> probably dont you guys find it wierd that its exact the same time as his last return, last year?



Maybe he will always enter in Hiatus in those pre-determined times
We can now expect when he will stop again


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 26, 2008)

Exactly where I was trying to get at


----------



## TEK (Aug 26, 2008)

HXH IS BACK!!! YAYAH!!!!

I hope each chapter is jam-packed with action so we have this story progress really far, especially if it's only a volume that he's gonna release.


----------



## Black Swan (Aug 26, 2008)

Yessssssssssssssssssss. Finally HXH is back


----------



## Willy D (Aug 26, 2008)

Finally, hopefully he puts down the video games and gets back to writing the top-flight shonen that is HxH.  

Even I don't believe what I just typed


----------



## TEK (Aug 26, 2008)

Yea, none of really believe that he'll do it but we gotta hope. If he puts his effort in it like the old days, we could have our beloved HxH back. But yea, it's highly doubtful. We just gotta settle for 10 chapters.

I am curious though. I keep hearing that he can't write that much due to his sickness. What exactly is he sick with? What's the disease actually called?


----------



## Felix (Aug 26, 2008)

TEK said:


> Yea, none of really believe that he'll do it but we gotta hope. If he puts his effort in it like the old days, we could have our beloved HxH back. But yea, it's highly doubtful. We just gotta settle for 10 chapters.
> 
> I am curious though. I keep hearing that he can't write that much due to his sickness. What exactly is he sick with? What's the disease actually called?



Laziness


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 26, 2008)

Felix said:


> Laziness



And I had heard many years ago, where I read on various sources that he was in the final stages of a terminal illness or something

Oh well, I hope there is a small chance he will recover from whatever personal issues he has and start releasing HxH on a weekly basis again. And for the love of god return to our beloved Spiders, Hisoka and finally Kurapicka and Leorio


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 26, 2008)

our beloved  Hisoka ,Spiders and finally Kurapicka and Leorio


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 26, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> our beloved  Hisoka ,Spiders and finally Kurapicka and Leorio



Yeah hope they all get more story after the Chimera Ants arc


----------



## Fran (Aug 26, 2008)

Dream come true.

Welcome back HxH!

<3~~~ Time to change the title?


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 26, 2008)

yeah I know Mattaru but I just want to make sure it doest have to change again in a few days XD


----------



## Kizaru (Aug 26, 2008)

On a scale of awesome to awesome how would you guys rate these news?


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 26, 2008)

^awesome +1 LOS:


seriously though, words cannot describe how happy i am right now.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 26, 2008)

I was saying no way for at least 5 mins with mouth open


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 26, 2008)

FUCK YES


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 26, 2008)

i screamed and cried manly tears


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 26, 2008)

Seriously this just made my day. Can't wait to see Hisoka and Leorio since they're my favorite characters. :[

He better not only just give us only 10 chapters this time.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 26, 2008)

There is a high chance that he would only stick to 10 chappys as usual


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 26, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> There is a high chance that he would only stick to 10 chappys as usual



I hope we at least get 20 before the next Hiatus


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 26, 2008)

Lets hope so Lets hope so, I think we gonna get 10 chaps before new year and 10 after, thats my guess


----------



## Xell (Aug 26, 2008)

Just found out the big news. Words cannot describe how pleased I am. ;_; I loves my HxH.


----------



## Kizaru (Aug 26, 2008)

We musn't think about only getting 10 chapters. *WE ARE GETTING MORE HXH AND THATS ALL THAT MATTERS. *


----------



## Fran (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't care if Togashi goes on another break, but if he's thinking of trying to hurry and finish the manga off ASAP and therefore, come out of a rushed ending, I won't be happy =O


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 26, 2008)

I really just want this arc to be over! It has been great in terms of nen and some very interesting nen abilities, but, I really miss some of the other characters.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 26, 2008)

I miss some of the others too


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 26, 2008)

give us some hanzo
i liked that guy soooo much
i am sure he will be so badass after learning nen


----------



## Black Swan (Aug 26, 2008)

the title to this thread has to be changed... *HXH is back...  BABY!*

I cant wait till togashi raps this arc up too.. it seriously feels like the never ending story.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 26, 2008)

I want more Lucifer


----------



## Black Swan (Aug 26, 2008)

I wanna see some closure for kurapica.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 26, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I want more Lucifer



next time you see him will be the last
enjoy it


----------



## Xell (Aug 26, 2008)

Black Swan said:


> the title to this thread has to be changed... *HXH is back...  BABY!*
> 
> I cant wait till togashi raps this arc up too.. it seriously feels like the never ending story.




I'm mainly looking forward to the fact that when Togashi finishes this arc, it raises the chances of it being animated.


----------



## TEK (Aug 26, 2008)

Xell said:


> I'm mainly looking forward to the fact that when Togashi finishes this arc, it raises the chances of it being animated.



I would love for that to happen. But after so long, I wonder if they still plan on animating it. The way they wrapped up the anime was put in a way where it could have theoretically ended. We all know from the manga that it's obviously not his dad but it was Kaito but as far as the anime viewers are concerned, it could be Jin.


----------



## Xell (Aug 26, 2008)

TEK said:


> I would love for that to happen. But after so long, I wonder if they still plan on animating it. The way they wrapped up the anime was put in a way where it could have theoretically ended. We all know from the manga that it's obviously not his dad but it was Kaito but as far as the anime viewers are concerned, it could be Jin.



Very true. But it's not like they have anything to lose.

I could be wrong, but I heard Hunter x Hunter was rated the 18th most popular anime adaption made. So it's not like it's not popular in Japan or anything. 

;_; Still though, it breaks my heart of the possibility they might not animate it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 26, 2008)

manga sells are high = anime adaptation
i think we have a big chance


----------



## Fran (Aug 26, 2008)

It would be lovely to see another OVA release.

Hopefully Togashi wraps the arc up BEFORE he hiatuses again. And don't say he won't, because you know I know, and he knows, that he will, and it will be pretty darn soon after returning >


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 26, 2008)

Heh, pretty much the same time when returned the last time. Great then.

I hope Yupi will be done in 2 chapters so that we can move on to the rest. And I hope Pufu dies off panel or whatever.

NETERO AND KING NAO, TOGASHI!!


----------



## Iris (Aug 26, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> NETERO AND KING NAO, TOGASHI!!



*dying to see that*


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> next time you see him will be the last
> enjoy it



QFT 



Graham Acre said:


> I hope Yupi will be done in 2 chapters so that we can move on to the rest. And I hope Pufu dies off panel or whatever.



ROFL die off panel that would be so great but i doubt it, I hope Silva step on him accidentally


----------



## Gary (Aug 27, 2008)

Wait HxH is back?HOLY FUCK!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 27, 2008)

If so about damn time.


----------



## Gary (Aug 27, 2008)

YES YES YES

I will fangasm over it if the next chapte is really good.


----------



## HKN (Aug 27, 2008)

Is it true that HXH is back?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2008)

About fucking time Togashi, 5 months is far too long a time having to wait


----------



## Gary (Aug 27, 2008)

Click the "HxH is back!" in my sig and then click the source of the post in the link.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2008)

Let me guess Togashi's been touching up old chapters for the volume release?


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

Ennoea =D back from vacation I see =D

and yes its back and there is legid proof of it, even scanalation teams have picked it up.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2008)

Hisokkaa chwwann!!!!! Yeah Im back and really jet lagged, I was just catching up on all the weekly manga's, man most have them been stupid.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

ahhh I havent been reading many mangas lately in fact the only one I am barely keeping on top of is OP XD, so lazy ...


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

well nexgear as they are now, seriously lack members, so I do not think they will pick it up, which I wished they did, since I like their scanaltions.

as it is now, Binktopia will probably pick it up, otherwise I will start learning japanese


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2008)

Someone change the threadtitle please


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

I pm'd Kira 

Hopefully soon it will be changed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Someone change the threadtitle please



Title changed  

I'm glad that a new chapter will be released in the near future.


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

HXH BACK AGAIN ?


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Title changed
> 
> I'm glad that a new chapter will be released in the near future.



woha that was fast XD



Freija is Chillin' said:


> HXH BACK AGAIN ?



YUP ITS BACK AGAIN

lets hope we get to see some decent fighting before it stops again


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

WHEN IS IT DUE!!!!!!!!!! AND IM WRITING WITH CAPS ON PUROPSE!


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

ITS DUE ON 4TH OF OCTOBER


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

I KNOW ITS FANGASMTIC

I am off, back to work for me for now =/


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

awesome, the awesome glands in my brain are going on overload, can't spell!


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 27, 2008)

CAPS LOCK YAY!!!   (and hxh too yay)


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

HXH IS IN CAPS


----------



## Di@BoLik (Aug 27, 2008)

YAY! Its been too long. Need to reread the last few chapters!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 27, 2008)

i hope our heroes dont get any help
so togashi continue to Proof that HxH is different than any other shonen

@Ennoea
welcome back dude
HxH and Ennoea are back happy news


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

Let's hope so.


----------



## Gary (Aug 27, 2008)

DANG it I need to now re read HxH


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

I did last week, so I'm covered


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 27, 2008)

Good news this, maybe i can finaly finish the Chimera Ant arc in a few months  

And hi Hisoka-chan, thats a rare sight lately 

Welcome back to you aswell GoGo, you havent missed much.


----------



## Felix (Aug 27, 2008)

Problem is, the Chimera arc is far from the end


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Good news this, maybe i can finaly finish the Chimera Ant arc in a few months
> 
> And hi Hisoka-chan, thats a rare sight lately
> 
> Welcome back to you aswell GoGo, you havent missed much.



Haha, quite an optimist , in a few months


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 27, 2008)

OCT 4TH?!??!!?


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 27, 2008)

really? that's great.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2008)

Togashi's taken off long enough, 5 months gives the lazy ass enough time to finish this arc


----------



## TEK (Aug 27, 2008)

While it did give him enough time, I'm pretty sure he's only dedicated to doing 10 more chapters before his next "sick" break.


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

Togashi won't finish it for another 2 years... atleast, so about 15 chapters.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 27, 2008)

See you guys when I'm getting my costume ready for All Hallow's Eve.


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

Is it halloween ?


----------



## Slips (Aug 27, 2008)

Dusts off his chair and plonks his arse on it.

Right them where were we


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

Now it's really on, Slipsoka is here!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 27, 2008)

if i ever see hisoka again i will cry
how many years we havent seen himm really


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

Agreed, I miss the chump!


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 27, 2008)

When I see Hisoka, I will touch myself.


----------



## Slips (Aug 27, 2008)

Bunch of noob hisoka fans 

Holy fuck Tachi you can rep again rejoice 

and Peter when are they going to un ban you properly

Last time I posted here I had left the site
I was LSP
I owned the first post

Look at all the shit thats happened since


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 27, 2008)

I just hope the art is still good if he returns with that scribble-bullshit then im gonna be pissed.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 27, 2008)

I went on a rep rage spree last night


----------



## Slips (Aug 27, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I went on a rep rage spree last night



No you didn't 

24 hour cockblock I went on a neg spree in the OBD

Oh look almost 11k get AGAIN

I got the 11k in this thread last time


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

.......... The staff pretty much let's you roam as you wish nowadays ?


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 27, 2008)

Ye I did xD

Also posted alot in the football forum.


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

Slips said:


> Bunch of noob hisoka fans
> 
> Holy fuck Tachi you can rep again rejoice
> 
> ...



hahaha, dunno, dun care, i dun want blender


----------



## Felix (Aug 27, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> hahaha, dunno, dun care, i dun want blender



You don't want Blender? You used to love that place


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

When was that exactly?

I've pretty much always made it clear I hated it.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

Slipppppppppppps yaaaaaaaaay finally out of just lurking in here >=)


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 27, 2008)

P.S. Im with Peter on this, everyone keeps asking me why im inactive, I am in fact active, just not in the blender.


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

Slips is always a lurker





> P.S. Im with Peter on this, everyone keeps asking me why im inactive, I am in fact active, just not in the blender.



suck up <3


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Slips is always a lurker



so true ...


So is blender failing that much nowadays?


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> so true ...
> 
> 
> So is blender failing that much nowadays?



How would I know, been banned for 5 months.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 27, 2008)

Im no suck up


----------



## Gary (Aug 27, 2008)

lol, But it looks like the ant arc isn't going to be done till the new year.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> How would I know, been banned for 5 months.



5 months ?????

wtf did you do? XD


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Im no suck up


Of course you aren't <3


Gary said:


> lol, But it looks like the ant arc isn't going to be done till the new year.


Did you think it would?


Hisoka said:


> 5 months ?????
> 
> wtf did you do? XD



Depends, what didn't i do ? >_>


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 27, 2008)

nice to see life is back to this thread


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Depends, what didn't i do ? >_>



That explains it =)


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> nice to see life is back to this thread


Indeedio


Hisoka said:


> That explains it =)



I've been permbanned thrice... and my all over ban numbers are amongst the biggest of the forums, maybe second to Havoc only.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I've been permbanned thrice... and my all over ban numbers are amongst the biggest of the forums, maybe second to Havoc only.



Thats what I dont get, if it is a permban then why isnt it perminant? lols

@ hgfdsahjkl  - Claymore thread better watch out =p

we will soon take over


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

Because I'm Freija ?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 27, 2008)

suuuuuuuuuuuuuure
hunters>claymores
even if it is only 10 chapters we will take over


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

hell yeah give it a week and this place will be nearly there

@ Freija - you are?? O.O


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> suuuuuuuuuuuuuure
> hunters>claymores
> even if it is only 10 chapters we will take over


Indeedio


Hisoka said:


> hell yeah give it a week and this place will be nearly there
> 
> @ Freija - you are?? O.O



Dude, you really have no idea that I'm a forum legend do you >_>


All goody then, then I won't scare you off 

Or rather people with stories about how horrible I am


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Indeedio
> 
> 
> Dude, you really have no idea that I'm a forum legend do you >_>
> ...



I do know a few from here and there, although u never are horrible here, was just trying to be sarcastic XD


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

Which one was it?  the 123 threads  or just raids in general


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Which one was it?  the 123 threads  or just raids in general



quotes in your old sig, it said it all >=)


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

Really now ?


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

Rly                   .


----------



## Felix (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm surprised by this conversation
Freija is know to almost all... More due to infamy than fame though


----------



## Slips (Aug 27, 2008)

Peter and his flaming stories of the past are told through out time. You cross him and he shall smite you with the very flames of hell

I can still get away with calling him a big swedish twat though


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

Felix said:


> I'm surprised by this conversation
> Freija is know to almost all... More due to infamy than fame though



I do not get out of this thread really to be honest, so I wont know what the hell happens in this forum other than here and 2 more threads ..



Slips said:


> Peter and his flaming stories of the past are told through out time. You cross him and he shall smite you with the very flames of hell
> 
> I can still get away with calling him a big swedish twat though



Thanks for the info Slips, that is how everyone describes him, and i had the same sort of image as well in my head XD


----------



## Slips (Aug 27, 2008)

No problem I play the blender historian on my day off

reads One Piece spoilers :amazed

Hunter X what


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 27, 2008)

HXH's coming back party

Whoa major case of deja vu their:amazed


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 27, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I went on a rep rage spree last night



I got none of this rage spreed onto me.  Wait what?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 27, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Togashi's taken off long enough, 5 months gives the lazy ass enough time to finish this arc



Ye he has.

Still doesnt change the fact you ignored my post though 

@Frejia: I am always an optimist 

PS: KloWn and Hisoka be lurking


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

Slips said:


> No problem I play the blender historian on my day off
> 
> reads One Piece spoilers :amazed
> 
> Hunter X what



lols you just reminded me to check it XD, pretty crazy chapter i say

@ Black leg - I am always here, unless i am working


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 27, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> @ Black leg - I am always here, unless i am working





Hows stuff lately though?


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

things are good, I cant wait till i get back to my spoiler hunting days XD


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 27, 2008)

^ Indeed, now if only the lazy ass stopped with his damn breaks.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

I dont think we will see that day, ever =/


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 27, 2008)

ah when people talk about spoilers i miss alot of the good stuff
because i keep myself away from them


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 27, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> ^ Indeed, now if only the lazy ass stopped with his damn breaks.



I blame Togashi for being lazy too but then i remember how much win it's made of and then the pain goes away

Who am i kidding get back to work Togashi you lazy bastard


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> I blame Togashi for being lazy too but then i remember how much win it's made of and then the pain goes away
> 
> Who am i kidding get back to work Togashi you lazy bastard



hehe you are not fooling anyone, but i am happy as long as we get some story developement, 

I dont want big image panels, I want text and action


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 27, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> hehe you are not fooling anyone, but i am happy as long as we get some story developement,
> 
> I dont want big image panels, I want text and action



Story, fighting ,image panels hell i don't care if Togashi gives us ten chapters about a game of cards between Kurolo and Hisoka as long as it's HXH and it's back


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 27, 2008)

a game of cards between Kurolo and Hisoka will be epic


----------



## Slips (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll be honest I've not missed it as much as I should but thats down to Oda delivering untold godly manga for the last 2 months


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

anything that has Hisoka in it would be awesome but it wont happen in a whiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiile


----------



## Arcanis (Aug 27, 2008)

OH SHI- Hunter x Hunter is finally back!! =O

Best news this month.


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

Felix said:


> I'm surprised by this conversation
> Freija is know to almost all... More due to infamy than fame though


True enough.


Slips said:


> Peter and his flaming stories of the past are told through out time. You cross him and he shall smite you with the very flames of hell
> 
> I can still get away with calling him a big swedish twat though


That's cause you unlike most others, I respect for having the balls to actually neg me  and as a joke too 


Hisoka said:


> I do not get out of this thread really to be honest, so I wont know what the hell happens in this forum other than here and 2 more threads ..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info Slips, that is how everyone describes him, and i had the same sort of image as well in my head XD


>_______> Oy, I'm really nice, I've never been mean!


Black Leg Sanji said:


> Ye he has.
> 
> Still doesnt change the fact you ignored my post though
> 
> ...



I stopped being an optimist after waiting 2 years for a FUCKING CHAPTER!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 27, 2008)

Slips said:


> I'll be honest I've not missed it as much as I should but thats down to Oda delivering untold godly manga for the last 2 months



i have been holding my self from reading one piece because i want to enjoy my anime
but everyone keeps talking on how badass its right now 

you didnt miss hisoka and was calling us noob hisoka fans


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

Go read One Piece before I lose my temper 


(really won't but threatens with it)


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> >_______> Oy, I'm really nice, I've never been mean!



never said u were mean =p


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 27, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I stopped being an optimist after waiting 2 years for a FUCKING CHAPTER!



I bet i would have stopped being one aswell if i were in your situasion, but i started with HxH 3 months ago so


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

Good, cause I'm not 




Black Leg Sanji said:


> I bet i would have stopped being one aswell if i were in your situasion, but i started with HxH 3 months ago so



try some odd 5ish years ago


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 27, 2008)

but when i love something i want to reach Maximum enjoyment
and without animation music and voice acting
i dont think that is possible


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 27, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> try some odd 5ish years ago



Thats cruel then 

I will probably go insane when he goes on his next hiatus, my trust in Togashi is pretty thin as it is.


----------



## Slips (Aug 27, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> but when i love something i want to reach Maximum enjoyment
> and without animation music and voice acting
> i dont think that is possible



I would the current one piece arc may as well be a filler arc due to the speed of it. They are using about 2 panels for an entire ep.

Latest One Piece chapter spoiler 


*Spoiler*: __ 








yes you seeing that right


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> but when i love something i want to reach Maximum enjoyment
> and without animation music and voice acting
> i dont think that is possible


Really ? I've grown a lot of distaste for anime, especially in the fighting as they make it seem so slow all the time.




Black Leg Sanji said:


> Thats cruel then
> 
> I will probably go insane when he goes on his next hiatus, my trust in Togashi is pretty thin as it is.



Well, the fact is, he may take his fucking time.... but he *always* manages to deliver.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 27, 2008)

@hgfdsahjkl: I took a break from the anime after watching the last fillerarc before TB, it wont be interupted for awhile i bet after what i've heard about the pace.

So i would read the manga starting with TB atleast.

@Frejia: I know, that makes it even harder for me to hope for those hiatuses to end.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 27, 2008)

i want to read one piece even more now


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

Oda always delivers in each chapter, EVERY WEEK... not year unlike Togashi


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 27, 2008)

Slips said:


> Latest One Piece chapter spoiler
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Wasn't he supposed to die or some shit when he used that?
Although since this is OP i don't think he has anything to worry about.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 27, 2008)

You should. It has pretty epic moments and at this moment it's in what some call the best arc.

Still doesn't beat HxH though


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 27, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Still doesn't beat HxH though



I agree on that, i find them equals.

If it hadnt been for Greed Island i would have considered it to be slightly better perhaps.

And i dont like your mangirl avy


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> You should. It has pretty epic moments and at this moment it's in what some call the best arc.
> 
> Still doesn't beat HxH though



very true

and hgfdsahjkl you must be crazy not reading the manga, I stopped watching the anime, I just read the manga, its the best, specially right now


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 27, 2008)

@Freija is Chillin' 
in shonen anime they usually use great animation for the big fights so its awesome

but i read only one chapter the one with nothing nothing at all
and i was speechless for the rest of the day


----------



## Felix (Aug 27, 2008)

One Piece is that Manga that guarantees me maximum enjoyment of a week's chapter
Naruto is a gamble
Bleach just fails to satisfy me weekly.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto is pretty decent right now with Hachibi kicking some Uchiha-ass.

I dont know what to think if Hachibi gets downed by some bullshithax though 

Bleach has been filler since it changed focus from Yama and Barragan onto "The Elite"


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 27, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> very true
> 
> and hgfdsahjkl you must be crazy not reading the manga, I stopped watching the anime, I just read the manga, its the best, specially right now



but imagin what you read with music and voices for the first time 
isnt it going to better?

Edit please no spoiler about naruto


----------



## Slips (Aug 27, 2008)

In this day and age Oda has become untouchable every chapter is another holy shit moment. One Piece is well on the way to becoming the most popular manga of all time sales wise its already  there

HxH was my number 1 for years with One Piece behind but with the current arc One Piece has taken the crown.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 27, 2008)

Slips said:


> In this day and age Oda has become untouchable every chapter is another holy shit moment. One Piece is well on the way to becoming the most popular manga of all time sales wise its already is there
> 
> HxH was my number 1 for years with One Piece behind but with the current arc One Piece has taken the crown.



but if Togashi kept writing and didnt take all this breaks you will never know 

could this arc be near york shin arc


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah the current arc has been all amounts of awesome. Its my favourite manga but it hasnt surpassed HxH in quality yet for me.

But that will happen at this rate with Togashis continued lazyness.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 27, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> I agree on that, i find them equals.
> 
> If it hadnt been for Greed Island i would have considered it to be slightly better perhaps.
> 
> And i dont like your mangirl avy


I don't get what people dislike about GI. The whole rpgadventure was pretty interesting imo. Most people either seem to hate it or love it.

Also, you can't hate on this. Trap or not. What is Obama trying to do?


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 27, 2008)

as long as HxH is still ongoing at a decent rate (will never happen without some miracle)
then it will remain at the top of the crop for me as a manga


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes you can, he is still a fricking crossdresser 















Just messing, i just think its fun to joke about Kurapica cause of his design and personality.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 27, 2008)

A guy is shooting lazer beams from his foot "BEST ARC EVERY THIS IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOO EQUAL TO HXH".........................


----------



## Slips (Aug 27, 2008)

Hisoka and Razor aside GI was a load of tosh


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 27, 2008)

Slips said:


> Hisoka and Razor aside GI was a load of tosh



Totaly agreed. Razor was the coolest thing about the entire arc for me personaly.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

Still number one manga for me, even if it never continues ...


----------



## ?ber-man (Aug 27, 2008)

Volume 25 cover


----------



## Felix (Aug 27, 2008)

Thing is, the only thing that grasps us to HxH these days (At least to me) is the fantastic and absolutely marvelous history. Serious Togashi created an universe that is very well crafted. It feels true to it's own rules and doesn't pull shit out of it's ass. And the story makes us want to read more

Now, the pacing is terrible and the art is nothing like the old days. Even though, I still have to get my hands on the volume versions since Slips says those are cleaned and all prettied up

I still hope that HxH returns to what it was, but it depends on Togashi, and if he is seriously on a terminal disease... Well, I don't know :/


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 27, 2008)

?ber-man said:


> Volume 25 cover


Looks like shit.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 27, 2008)

most people go Seinen are the best Seinen are the best
while in shonen you have HxH and one piece


----------



## Felix (Aug 27, 2008)

Not the best choice for a Volume cover

hgfdsahjsdjkhawkjhajkw-get-a-decent-name:

Yes you have HxH and OP but in Seinen you have great mangas such as Vinland Saga, Vagabond, Berserk, Gantz, 20th Century Boys, Monster, Pluto and others I can't name now

All those I named are marvelous piece of work.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 27, 2008)

i wonder who is next on the volume may be netero
i cant wait for the cover with hisoka and kuroro face to face


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 27, 2008)

Felix said:


> Yes you have HxH and OP but in Seinen you have great mangas such as Vinland Saga, Vagabond, Berserk, Gantz, 20th Century Boys, Monster, Pluto and others I can't name now
> 
> All those I named are marvelous piece of work.


Shin Angyo Onshi Mothafucka


----------



## Danchou (Aug 27, 2008)

That covers been out for a while iirc. We should be expecting a preview of the Volume 26 cover as that's supposed to be released in a months time.


My weekly SJ rating is reflected in my reading order. 

I usually first read Naruto, because I don't expect much of it. After that bleach and I save OP for last. Then depending whether last week's chapter was interesting, I head over to KL2 to occasionaly check out things like D.gray-man, KHR etc.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 27, 2008)

Felix said:


> Not the best choice for a Volume cover
> 
> hgfdsahjsdjkhawkjhajkw-get-a-decent-name:
> 
> ...



you are right
i was saying that because the people who says shonen are bad

but still i like shonen more


----------



## Felix (Aug 27, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Shin Angyo Onshi Mothafucka



Sorry sorry sorry, forgot about SAO since it's already finished
How could I forget this marvelous manhwa


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 27, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Adding Berserk bitch


He already named Berserk, but seeing as it's the best manga out there i think it deserves to be mentioned twice


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 27, 2008)

Felix said:


> Not the best choice for a Volume cover
> 
> hgfdsahjsdjkhawkjhajkw-get-a-decent-name:
> 
> ...


holyland


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 27, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> He already named Berserk



Yeah i thought your post was meant for hjafjadfk something so realised my mistake and deleted


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 27, 2008)

berserk and gantz are like shonen with gore and sex
ofcourse both are marvelous piece of work as you said specialy berserk



> Yeah i thought your post was meant for hjafjadfk something so realised my mistake and deleted



i smell  Sarcasm


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 27, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i smell  Sarcasm



Nah its not. I thought his post was meant for you, its just hard to remember your whole nick


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 27, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Nah its not. I thought his post was meant for you, its just hard to remember your whole nick




i thought something else  
forget it 

seems i will have to change my name


----------



## Kenny Florian (Aug 27, 2008)

I wonder if he spent this time actually drawing chapters. I hope.


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

Vinland saga , I really must reread that someday, but I need to forget some parts or I'll never be arsed


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 27, 2008)

The Communist Manifesto said:


> I wonder if he spent this time actually drawing chapters. I hope.



*Spoiler*: __ 



BWAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH.....no






Freija is Chillin' said:


> Vinland saga , I really must reread that someday, but I need to forget some parts or I'll never be arsed


Vinland Saga is awesome, 'nuff said.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

The Communist Manifesto said:


> I wonder if he spent this time actually drawing chapters. I hope.



what KLoWn said


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmm I will need to check out these brilliant masterpieces, already seen monster and I've had 20th century boys on my laptopp for about 10 months now, but i never read past chapter 8. Seems like this turns out to be an offtopic thread atm, but no mod in sight so who cares^^

So much good I haven't tasted yet


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No point in saying that to me, considering I spread the word about it on NF  just like I did with Doubt!"


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

hmmm I have to check out this Vinland Saga, as long as it has a good plot I would be interested, I didnt like Gantz since it had no plot =/


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 27, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> No point in saying that to me, considering I spread the word about it on NF  just like I did with Doubt!"


I was actually just joking, it sucks


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> hmmm I have to check out this Vinland Saga, as long as it has a good plot I would be interested, I didnt like Gantz since it had no plot =/


Vinland Saga's plot is amongst the better ones existing.


KLoWn said:


> I was actually just joking, it sucks



I felt the entire sarcasm in this message, as no one can think it sucks.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 27, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I felt the entire sarcasm in this message, as no one can think it sucks.


You win teh internetz


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 27, 2008)

i find myself excited now that HXH is back. Other than eyeshield, there has been no weekly manga that have exited me since the break. The big three has just been meh. With Naruto you had the Sasuke vs Itachi fight and then Jirayri vs Pain, both weren't the best fights in the series and I'm quite annoyed at the Pain fight for taking away Jira and pretty much putting naruto in a very predictable path to his latter power ups and maturing.

 Then you have Bleach which had a interesting idea, but instead of a real arc, it was an extended flash back that ended too early... Yes it ended to early I hated where it was going as it rushed through what is the more interesting aspect of Bleach. Now we are back to what? Watching the "future" of Soul Society barely beat some fodder arrcanar? Oh come on Kubo if your going to take the time to displays these side characters in what is probably the last arc in bleach, does the last fight these guys are going to get have to comic relief?

And one piece.......................... Oda is the George Lucas of manga. Still can't get over what he recently did, this great combat admiral is given the pew pew fruit. I wonder if the commander and chief gets the ssj ssj fruit.

Glad HXH is back, I can look forward to more than 1 manga ever week. Wait, since HXH went on haitus Psyren got really interesting...can't say the same about deadman wonderland. Great time to be reading manga, Berserk chapter soon, Claymore chapter soon, the next FMA chapter will be epic as always, Soul Eater is keeps getting better and geez so many epic chapters I'm expecting i can't list them all.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 27, 2008)

Well I just caught up with the manga, had to endure some bad art along the way. But it was still good, any idea when his hiatus is up?


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Well I just caught up with the manga, had to endure some bad art along the way. But it was still good, any idea when his hiatus is up?



4th October                 .


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 27, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> And one piece.......................... Oda is the George Lucas of manga. *Still can't get over what he recently did, this great combat admiral is given the pew pew fruit.* I wonder if the commander and chief gets the ssj ssj fruit.


I'll agree with you on that one, i thought he was gonna be some badass "human" like Zoeo, finding out he was a DF user was pretty dissapointing.


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> You win teh internetz


I did many times already.


Wuzzman said:


> i find myself excited now that HXH is back. Other than eyeshield, there has been no weekly manga that have exited me since the break. The big three has just been meh. With Naruto you had the Sasuke vs Itachi fight and then Jirayri vs Pain, both weren't the best fights in the series and I'm quite annoyed at the Pain fight for taking away Jira and pretty much putting naruto in a very predictable path to his latter power ups and maturing.
> 
> Then you have Bleach which had a interesting idea, but instead of a real arc, it was an extended flash back that ended too early... Yes it ended to early I hated where it was going as it rushed through what is the more interesting aspect of Bleach. Now we are back to what? Watching the "future" of Soul Society barely beat some fodder arrcanar? Oh come on Kubo if your going to take the time to displays these side characters in what is probably the last arc in bleach, does the last fight these guys are going to get have to comic relief?
> 
> ...



Ever heard of tl;dr ? meaning Too long don't/didn't read... well just to humour myself in this fabulous good mood, I am going to read the entirety of this message.... in 20 min.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I did many times already.
> 
> 
> Ever heard of tl;dr ? meaning Too long don't/didn't read... well just to humour myself in this fabulous good mood, I am going to read the entirety of this message.... in 20 min.




lols I guess you havent seen NeBy's posts yet  its double the size XD

not that they arent good


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> lols I guess you havent seen NeBy's posts yet  its double the size XD
> 
> not that they arent good



I've seen posts raging over 5 posts 

but that is still tl;dr


----------



## Felix (Aug 27, 2008)

I like doing long posts when the situation warrants it.
I don't like the tl;dr attitude :S

Except in lulz situations


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

You like what you like, and I do what I want to do =)


----------



## Felix (Aug 27, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> You like what you like, and I do what I want to do =)



We would expect no less from Freija


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

And now I bid you farewell as I need my beauty sleep.... school tomorrow.


----------



## Slips (Aug 27, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> And now I bid you farewell as I need my beauty sleep.... school tomorrow.



Ha fuck you peter I have the day off work enjoy learning


----------



## Felix (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm still on vacations 
Anyway, later Freija


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

I am working tomorrow =/


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 27, 2008)

Im sick so im gonna sit here and wank all night.


----------



## DocTerror (Aug 27, 2008)

Well its finally back now hopefully we'll see the end of atleast 1 fight. I cant wait til next month.


----------



## Felix (Aug 27, 2008)

I still wish he got some assistants to clean up his work
Or hell, do a combo manga with Masashi Kishimoto. That guy sucks at story planning and has beautiful artwork

They would go well together


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Im sick so im gonna sit here and wank all night.



congrats on 14000th post =p you lucky bastard, I never get one of these in this thread


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 27, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> congrats on 14000th post =p you lucky bastard, I never get one of these in this thread


Lawlz, i never notices when i hit one of those.


----------



## Slips (Aug 27, 2008)

Felix said:


> I still wish he got some assistants to clean up his work
> Or hell, do a combo manga with Masashi Kishimoto. That guy sucks at story planning and has beautiful artwork
> 
> They would go well together



He should get his mrs to do some drawing for him

checks sailormoon :S

Forget that


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

Slips said:


> He should get his mrs to do some drawing for him
> 
> checks sailormoon :S
> 
> Forget that



Nope I dont want Sailor moon in my HxH 



> Lawlz, i never notices when i hit one of those



and yet you get most of them XD


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 27, 2008)

how long are we going to have this poll
its getting close slowly


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

wth? Is that poll still effective?

I thought the admins forgot to take it off.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 27, 2008)

yeah its still effective
i wonder who is voting may be them


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

but they already have unlocked the old one, which we are at... I dont understand =|


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 27, 2008)

about time, finally oct 6 new hunter, on the one hand im impressed, hes made it to the level of mangaka where the world revolves around him, on the other hand hes a lazy bum


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 27, 2008)

4th of ocotober huh :zaaru


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

It hasnt even been 2 days since the return news and this thread got already over 250 posts XD


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 27, 2008)

oh someone voted again


----------



## Midus (Aug 27, 2008)

Odd, anyone remember the date that it started again last time. I could have sworn that it was October 6th of last year as well. My birthday is the 7th, so I was pretty excited. I may just be remembering wrong though.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 27, 2008)

Midus said:


> Odd, anyone remember the date that it started again last time. I could have sworn that it was October 6th of last year as well. My birthday is the 7th, so I was pretty excited. I may just be remembering wrong though.



no you are right, it is pretty much the same time as last year, which makes me think he is going to do the same routine as last year, meaning 10 chapters, 10 week break, 10 more chapters, and then god knows what happens maybe back again in october?


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 27, 2008)

It was back for 2 and a half months (10 chapters), then gone for the same. Then it was back for the same, and now it's going to have been gone for...4 months? It's close, but no cigar.

I was hoping he'd keep up the 10 weeks on, 10 weeks off pattern, but if that were the case a chapter would've already come out a week or two ago. This new date verifies no pattern. 

Edit: Or maybe it is the same? I could be excluding weeks there is no Jump release.

Edit2: On Nexgear, they have an official discussion thread for 260, started on October 6th.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok I was in borders today and I was looking at the HXH manga, and the art is waaaaaaaaaaaaaay better in there than the scans online. Doesn Viz clean them up or something?


----------



## Emery (Aug 27, 2008)

^Tankobon versions are re-edited by Togashi before he releases them.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Aug 27, 2008)

I still feel next arc will be about vampire.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 27, 2008)

The Communist Manifesto said:


> I still feel next arc will be about vampire.


What? **


----------



## Iris (Aug 27, 2008)

The Communist Manifesto said:


> I still feel next arc will be about vampire.



There's no such thing as Vampires in HxH. 

Werebats, cats, tigers, lions, bears etc...on the other hand


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 27, 2008)

an ant who ate a bat could be a vampire
may be jairo(is that his name) a vampire


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 28, 2008)

its back? when?


----------



## TEK (Aug 28, 2008)

I forget the exact date so I'll try to look it up for you but it will be soon. That's all that matters. 

edit: There you go. Here's a link to the source.

here


----------



## Xell (Aug 28, 2008)

Togashi better have some Killua action in the next 10 chapters.


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 28, 2008)

I wonder how long those ten chapters will take.

Wait, doesn't he release in big batches?  that is, he'll go back to being a lazy douche after drawing a volume


----------



## Xell (Aug 28, 2008)

Severnaruto said:


> I wonder how long those ten chapters will take.
> 
> Wait, doesn't he release in big batches?  that is, he'll go back to being a lazy douche after drawing a volume



The 10 chapters are probably already made. 

And yes, he's been into this 10 chapters, 10 - 15 weeks cycle for a while.


----------



## Freija (Aug 28, 2008)

he's probably made ten chapters, will release them and go "Oh snap, my chronic illness attacked again" 


*goes and play video games for another 8 months*


----------



## TEK (Aug 28, 2008)

I seriously wish I knew what his chronic illness is cuz then maybe we could feel a bit sorry for him. But just saying he's sick and vanishes for long periods of time has caused me to doubt if he's really ill. I mean, I doubt he'd lie about it, but c'mon, what could be so bad that it'd take him away from writing for this long.


----------



## Freija (Aug 28, 2008)

His chronic illness is being a lazy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


He was caught during Yu Yu Hakusho when he said he was sick... he was sitting at home playing video games completely healthy.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 28, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Ok I was in borders today and I was looking at the HXH manga, and the art is waaaaaaaaaaaaaay better in there than the scans online. Doesn Viz clean them up or something?



i remeber one series of scans in the early part of the chimera arc, where i questioned if togashi was even doing the art because they were that bad, tehy were basically just lazy sketches

look as long as he finally moves onto another arc, thats fine by me


----------



## Freija (Aug 28, 2008)

It was him, he actually redrew it all for the volume release though.


----------



## Slips (Aug 28, 2008)

Togashi is still a noob when compared to Hirano.

He releases new Hellsing chapters when ever he can be arsed to draw. 4 months , 6 months


----------



## Freija (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, but Hirano is at least honest about beating off instead of drawing


----------



## Felix (Aug 28, 2008)

The hell, that is seriously unprofessional, for both.
If Jump wasn't so condescentant (?) on laziness, maybe they would work on time and schedule


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2008)

Hirano has no excuse, beating off takes around 5 minutes a day at most, the fat pervert probably just spends his day on the net surfing for underage porn

As for Togashi, he probably gets bored of drawing, I don't think he has much passion anymore tbh.


----------



## Freija (Aug 28, 2008)

Felix said:


> The hell, that is seriously unprofessional, for both.
> If Jump wasn't so condescentant (?) on laziness, maybe they would work on time and schedule



Togashi has had a war against the jump editors since Yu Yu Hakusho.


----------



## Felix (Aug 28, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Togashi has had a war against the jump editors since Yu Yu Hakusho.



Yes about the whole "We choose what you do in your manga"
"No GTFO" right?

Yes still, this is disappointing to the fans in general and unprofessional.


----------



## Freija (Aug 28, 2008)

well he is unprofessional.... he refuses to use assistants because he feels like they would slow down the process.


----------



## Felix (Aug 28, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> well he is unprofessional.... he refuses to use assistants because he feels like they would slow down the process.



It's almost impossible to go slower than this


----------



## Freija (Aug 28, 2008)

Agreed... It could only go slower if it was cancelled.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Aug 28, 2008)

Even though Togashi is a lazy bastard, at least HxH is back. I for one will not be complaning with how inconsistent he is on getting the chapters out and how he keeps going on breaks.


----------



## Freija (Aug 28, 2008)

You just don't know the pain of waiting.


----------



## Freija (Aug 28, 2008)

Nexgear will probably take it up as usual.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 28, 2008)

as far as I know, nexgear scanalation team is currently down and the last chapter they released was 271 

They are still looking for members to recruit.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 28, 2008)

The latest SJ chapters basically have the same art as the volume releases, since they're already good quality. He doesn't redraw them except for maybe a few slight adjustments.


----------



## Felix (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, the last 10 chapters had good quality compared to what we get sometimes


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 28, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Hirano has no excuse, beating off takes around 5 minutes a day at most, the fat pervert probably just spends his day on the net surfing for underage porn
> 
> As for Togashi, he probably gets bored of drawing, I don't think he has much passion anymore tbh.



Fine keep ignoring my post then


----------



## DethStryque (Aug 28, 2008)

if its out then the new chapter should be out by saturday?...


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 28, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> well he is unprofessional.... he refuses to use assistants because he feels like they would slow down the process.


Oh teh lulz he gives us 



Felix said:


> Yes, the last 10 chapters had good quality compared to what we get sometimes


It's been way better than the flat-out scribble he gave us awhile back, but even the latest chapters art doesn't impress me much.


----------



## Felix (Aug 28, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Oh teh lulz he gives us
> 
> 
> It's been way better than the flat-out scribble he gave us awhile back, but even the latest chapters art doesn't impress me much.



I still remember the clean art we used to have at the beggining
I haven't read Yu Yu Yakusho, but I see it suffered the same problem


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 28, 2008)

as for the art
chapter 264 was my favourite
netero and zeno looked amazing


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 28, 2008)

DethStryque said:


> if its out then the new chapter should be out by saturday?...



you dont mean this saturday right?

because it isnt going to be published till 4th of OCTOBER


----------



## Felix (Aug 28, 2008)

Yep, it's still one month away or more


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 28, 2008)

1 month and 1 week


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2008)

The last 20 chapters have the best art we've had in the whole of the Ant arc, yes it still suffers from poor backgrounds and no detail but thats Togashi for you.

And sorry BLS.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 28, 2008)

Np lol, i was just a little freaked out you might have gotten a jetlag or something like that


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 28, 2008)

Felix said:


> Yes about the whole "We choose what you do in your manga"
> "No GTFO" right?
> 
> Yes still, this is disappointing to the fans in general and unprofessional.



Still i prefer these breaks and have the manga the way Togashi wants rather then have something like Naruto, part 1 is great but part 2 as been sucking hard because of the editors orders!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 28, 2008)

plus i find that to be very professional from Togashi  it shows you that he loves his manga i have a great respect for him because of that
but on the other hand i know what YuYu fans felt at that time

and the result of that he is the one who controls jump right now the dude is badass


----------



## Glued (Aug 28, 2008)

Good art takes time.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 28, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> Good art takes time.


Pretty much all shounen-series have better art than HxH.


----------



## Glued (Aug 28, 2008)

I consider Shakespeare an artist, perhaps I should be clearer on my context.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 28, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> I consider Shakespeare an artist, perhaps I should be clearer on my context.


Still, the current arc isn't so mindblowing that it justifies all these long ass-breaks.


----------



## Slips (Aug 28, 2008)

If art put me off I would of missed out on HxH and One Piece thats pretty dam scary


----------



## Glued (Aug 28, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Still, the current arc isn't so mindblowing that it justifies all these long ass-breaks.


One word.

Patience.


----------



## Felix (Aug 28, 2008)

Slips said:


> If art put me off I would of missed out on HxH and One Piece thats pretty dam scary



What's wrong with One Piece art?


----------



## Slips (Aug 28, 2008)

Felix said:


> What's wrong with One Piece art?



Early One Piece was too kiddy for a vast majority


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 28, 2008)

Slips said:


> Early One Piece was too kiddy for a vast majority


They forgot to include Nami's boobs.


----------



## Felix (Aug 28, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> They forgot to include Nami's boobs.



They also evolved with time
Anyway, every artist evolves it's drawings on long running mangas
Take a look at Naruto and Bleach as well

And HxH, but that one was for the worse  

Of course, none of this is news to you guys


----------



## Slips (Aug 28, 2008)

Oda was quizzed about Nami's bust and said she is 18 and going through a growth spurt

The man has answers for everything

speaking of which time for her to reappear in my sig


----------



## Felix (Aug 28, 2008)

Slips said:


> Oda was quizzed about Nami's bust and said she is 18 and going through a growth spurt
> 
> The man has answers for everything
> 
> speaking of which time for her to reappear in my sig



I love those Q&A for Oda in each Volume. They are a joy to read. The man really loves what he does and that shows weekly in it's work


----------



## NeBy (Aug 28, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> HxH is Back baby!! It returns in Sh?nen Jump #45 (06/10).
> 
> Source
> 
> Heiji-sama has never been wrong before so celebrate! Now I just need nexgear back...



Bloody time.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 28, 2008)

Slips said:


> Early One Piece was too kiddy for a vast majority



lols I never noticed it even though I read the whole thing in a week or so =S


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 28, 2008)

Slips said:


> Early One Piece was too kiddy for a vast majority



Awesome point. 
---
I thought Yoshihiro went on break because he was sick again? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 28, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> I thought Yoshihiro went on break because he was sick again? Can anyone confirm?


No, he's not sick, he's playing videogames.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 28, 2008)

Did he do this shit when he wrote YYH? I've heard it had an abrupt ending.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 28, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Did he do this shit when he wrote YYH? I've heard it had an abrupt ending.



pretty much, I've heard that he ended it real bad as well ...

lets hope he wont do the same to HxH


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 28, 2008)

Lol. Thats wierd considering he didnt start taking long hiatuses from HxH before 2004.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 28, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Lol. Thats wierd considering he didnt start taking long hiatuses from HxH before 2004.


World of Warcraft was released in 2004, there you go


----------



## Black Swan (Aug 28, 2008)

Anyone know when the ant arc started... I mean the date it appeared in SJ????


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 29, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> well he is unprofessional.... he refuses to use assistants because he feels like they would *slow down *the process.



time to pull out this pic again


----------



## TEK (Aug 29, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> time to pull out this pic again


LOL!!!!!!!  :rofl


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2008)

Togashi is sick bastard, starting exactly one year after he first left, it's like he's mocking us


----------



## fxu (Aug 29, 2008)

@Hisoka:

fxu says (3:17 AM):
did you see the message that hxh is coming back?
thatbabo says (3:18 AM):
yeah, someone emailed me about it a couple days ago...
thatbabo says (3:19 AM):
i'd be more excited if I knew it wasn't going back on hiatus...
thatbabo says (3:19 AM):
xD
fxu says (3:19 AM):
are you planning on picking it up again?
fxu says (3:19 AM):
considering it is your favorite manga...?  
thatbabo says (3:23 AM):
most likely...
thatbabo says (3:23 AM):
even though I said I'd drop it...
thatbabo says (3:23 AM):
when it comes out, I'll end up doing it...
thatbabo says (3:23 AM):
like usual...
thatbabo says (3:23 AM):
xD
fxu says (3:24 AM):
rofl you undecided noob!


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 29, 2008)

fxu said:


> @Hisoka:
> 
> fxu says (3:17 AM):
> did you see the message that hxh is coming back?
> ...




thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu =D


----------



## Danchou (Aug 29, 2008)

Senk yuu.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 29, 2008)

Black Swan said:


> Anyone know when the ant arc started... I mean the date it appeared in SJ????



woha according to wiki its 3rd of october 2003 .....

this is weird considering this is coming back 4th of october


----------



## Gary (Aug 29, 2008)

fxu said:


> @Hisoka:
> 
> fxu says (3:17 AM):
> did you see the message that hxh is coming back?
> ...


Thanks           .


----------



## Felix (Aug 29, 2008)

I repeat the motion
Thanks fxu


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 29, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> World of Warcraft was released in 2004, there you go



 



Yeah i can already imagine him taking a 1 year hiatus when LK is released


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 29, 2008)

fxu said:


> @Hisoka:
> 
> fxu says (3:17 AM):
> did you see the message that hxh is coming back?
> ...


Good news is good news 


Black Leg Sanji said:


> Yeah i can already imagine him taking a 1 year hiatus when LK is released


The funny thing is that it could happen...
If his editors doesn't smack some sense into him before that.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 29, 2008)

fxu said:


> @Hisoka:
> 
> fxu says (3:17 AM):
> did you see the message that hxh is coming back?
> ...



 

@klown ~ nice sig as usual... although, i have a feeling of deja vu for that sig


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 29, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> @klown ~ nice sig as usual... although, i have a feeling of deja vu for that sig


Yeah i assume you mean it's kinda like my Deadman Wonderland sig? 
There ain't too many ways to play it out when you just want some pictures rolling up after each other unfortunately


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 29, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Yeah i assume you mean it's kinda like my Deadman Wonderland sig?
> There ain't too many ways to play it out when you just want some pictures rolling up after each other unfortunately



I love the blood effect you put on all of them XD


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 29, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I love the blood effect you put on all of them XD


That's the only brush-set i have left since a virus attacked my comp a long time ago, and i can't really be arsed to download new ones, so that's why i have "blood" on all my sig lol


----------



## Freija (Aug 29, 2008)

Like i said, can always trust on Nexgear


----------



## Felix (Aug 29, 2008)

Now that I'm back home, got to check the official volumes and compare the art 

Holy crap, the difference is quite noticeable


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 29, 2008)

Togashi's breaks seem to coincide with WoW expansion packs

And we should get the chapter 2-4 days before SJ is published since the raws come out early.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 29, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Yeah i assume you mean it's kinda like my Deadman Wonderland sig?
> There ain't too many ways to play it out when you just want some pictures rolling up after each other unfortunately


ye that too lol, but what i was gettin at was... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"ur sig is over limit" *removed*  




togashi cant just be playin WoW... that geezer 'al be playin all the latest online games


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 29, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ye that too lol, but what i was gettin at was...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Haha yeah, too fuckin true 
My gif-sigs always goes over the size-limit so when i use 'em i have to dodge the mod-heavy areas 
Im getting good at it


----------



## Freija (Aug 30, 2008)

Togashi online


----------



## Gary (Aug 30, 2008)

I can't believe how long it takes togashi to play WoW


----------



## Freija (Aug 30, 2008)

He's a Japanese noob, didn't know they existed... but hey


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2008)

Gary said:


> I can't believe how long it takes togashi to play WoW



It better be WoW, if im not getting my manga cuz the fucks obsessed with messaging his friends on Facebook then there will be hell to pay


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 30, 2008)

Sorry to be off topic

finished reading Vinland Saga

bloody awesome .....

time for a new set I'd say


----------



## Gary (Aug 30, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> It better be WoW, if im not getting my manga cuz the fucks obsessed with messaging his friends on Facebook then there will be hell to pay



            .


----------



## Freija (Aug 30, 2008)

I'd hope he'd play a better game, like Disgea 3 or something.


----------



## Batman (Aug 30, 2008)

wait so . . . the manga is back? . . . are we still allowed to talk about the manga in this thread?


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 30, 2008)

I think we are XD, although that poll is doing my heading >

yeah the manga is back >=)


----------



## Felix (Aug 30, 2008)

Batman said:


> wait so . . . the manga is back? . . . are we still allowed to talk about the manga in this thread?



I don't think so 

Seriously? What's left to talk? After so many months without the manga we can only do so much


----------



## Gary (Aug 30, 2008)

Only thing we can talk about is how lazy Togashi is >:


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 30, 2008)

A masterpiece like Hunter x Hunter deserves breaks.


----------



## Batman (Aug 30, 2008)

That lazy genius bastard. Hooray it's back . . .  . . . . .  . yea! 









WHY DON'T I FEEL HAPPIER?!?!?


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 30, 2008)

Killua said:


> A masterpiece like Hunter x Hunter deserves breaks.


No. **


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 30, 2008)

No to what? That it's a masterpiece or that it doesn't deserve breaks?


----------



## Batman (Aug 30, 2008)

Killua said:


> No to what? That it's a masterpiece or that it doesn't deserve breaks?



No to breaks. Yes to omake inserts.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 30, 2008)

Killua said:


> No to what? That it's a masterpiece or that it doesn't deserve breaks?


It's not a masterpiece to that degree that it justifies 2 year breaks.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 30, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Sorry to be off topic
> 
> finished reading Vinland Saga
> 
> ...



if you havent seen monster anime try it its amazing

@klown
It's  a masterpiece to that degree it has hisoka


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2008)

Even OP fans wouldn't put up with these breaks, Togashi should realise how much his fans have to suffer and stop fucking around.


----------



## Gary (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, I wish we had some way of contacting him=/


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 30, 2008)

i am sure many fans in japan have contacted him
but he dont care
if ever he read their letters


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2008)

Do you think Mangakas get fan panties sent to them through mail?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 30, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i am sure many fans in japan have contacted him
> but he dont care
> *if ever he read their letters*



He probably uses them as toilet paper!


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 30, 2008)

Klown your sig is fucking awesome


----------



## Power16 (Aug 30, 2008)

Having been away from the forums this definitely the best welcome back news. Every time i feel like calling it quits on this series it comes back and i rejoice. I'll take whatever he can give 5-10 chapters as long as i can see Netero do something of greatness...


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 30, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Do you think Mangakas get fan panties sent to them through mail?


Why? Do you consider sending him your stained undies? 


Kancent said:


> Klown your sig is fucking awesome


Thnx m8 


Power16 said:


> I'll take whatever he can give 5-10 chapters as long as i can see Netero do something of greatness...


He's gonna give us 10 chapters of that fuckin octopus running around being uninteresting


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 30, 2008)

If he manages to do 20 chapters and hit the 300 mark, that'll be amazing


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 30, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> He's gonna give us 10 chapters of that fuckin octopus running around being uninteresting



It's called build-up and makes all the good scenes all the more enjoyable :3


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 30, 2008)

he'll give us 5


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 30, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Why? Do you consider sending him your stained undies?



Now you are just giving me ideas >=)



KLoWn said:


> He's gonna give us 10 chapters of that fuckin octopus running around being uninteresting



That's if we are lucky ...


----------



## Felix (Aug 30, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Now you are just giving me ideas >=)
> 
> 
> 
> That's if we are lucky ...



Running around and being uninteresting is badass
No Mangaka has the balls to come from a long ass hiatus and give us shoddy art of an Octopus trying to be Solid Snake...

Except Togashi


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 30, 2008)

Felix said:


> Running around and being uninteresting is badass
> No Mangaka has the balls to come from a long ass hiatus and give us shoddy art of an Octopus trying to be Solid Snake...
> 
> Except Togashi



so true, you gotta give it to him for that,

the man has balls of steal


----------



## Amatsu (Aug 30, 2008)

So I'm hearing this right? HxH is coming back? Fucking awesome. I'm definitely sure that we're gonna get some epic chapters.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 30, 2008)

yeah its back and we probably get the first spoilers in the begining of october man I cant wait X3

and by the routine he had last year I'd say these chapters will be epic but the next 10 slot probably will be back to 1 chapter 1 punch =)


----------



## Fran (Aug 30, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Why? Do you consider sending him your stained undies?
> 
> Thnx m8
> 
> He's gonna give us 10 chapters of that fuckin octopus running around being uninteresting



Don't tease the octopus, kids


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 30, 2008)

i want to talk about HxH cant wait for october


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey, I like Ikarugo. I found his espionage no less entertaining than the fight scenes.

To be honest, I've liked every chapter in this arc...if we ignore art.

The best part in the recent chapters is probably Yupi's ability: He becomes raging huge, explodes, and then has a moment of weakness where he experiences euphoria. ...Yeah...

Or the fact that Yupi out-smarted Knuckles. That must be embarassing...


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey there people ... how are you doing ?

Been a while  .... 

HxH is gonna be back once again   

hope I'll get back to posting regularly by that time XD


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

WB from whatever you did... =)


----------



## TEK (Aug 31, 2008)

Yea, welcome back. To be honest, I'm not sure if I've ever met you before, but I look forward to meeting you as you post in this thread since we share the common interest of HxH.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

Shaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks

you better get back here, get the damn laptop NAOOOOOOOO

lols its good you posted =p


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

Gotta love that set Hisoka


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks X3 I am loving it X3


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

Chap 44 or 45 has a really nice colouration of Thorfinn


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

yeah thats where my avy comes from, but I just liked that scene in my sig too much so I used that instead of Thorfin


----------



## Felix (Aug 31, 2008)

Thorkell is awesome 
But this is HxH thread, so I won't talk about him


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

sure you wont


----------



## uchiha-alia (Aug 31, 2008)

OMG X3 lol its been so long since ive been on these forums, just got back from my holiday last night, HOW HAS EVERYONE BEEN. 

need to change my sig again to show that motherfucking hxh is BAAAAAAAAACK BITCHES


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

uchihaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

yes everyone is returning to this thread =D


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

Because the summer is over


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

true, everyone is back at school I guess


----------



## Kenny Florian (Aug 31, 2008)

The next arc is going to be about vampires or aliens. Count on it.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

The Communist Manifesto said:


> The next arc is going to be about vampires or aliens. Count on it.



er ...?? 

hmmm 

*thinks alittle*

hmmm

no I dont think so 

lols


----------



## Felix (Aug 31, 2008)

The next arc should be about Ninja Octopus


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

now thats an idea

throw in Borat in there as well while you at it =D


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 31, 2008)

Felix said:


> The next arc should be about Ninja Octopus


Lol Hachibi


----------



## Felix (Aug 31, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Lol Hachibi



 :


----------



## Gary (Aug 31, 2008)

Does any one have a good HxH fan site? With good fan art?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2008)

> He's gonna give us 10 chapters of that fuckin octopus running around being uninteresting



What I don't get is how Togashi can spend so much time on a damn Octopus and not include tenticle rape?

And welcome back Shanks!!!!! You promised us Graduating pics


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> What I don't get is how Togashi can spend so much time on a damn Octopus and not include tenticle rape?
> 
> And welcome back Shanks!!!!! You promised us Graduating pics



tenticle rape hmmmm 

wow a good reminder, he better put his pic up soon >


----------



## Danchou (Aug 31, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> What I don't get is how Togashi can spend so much time on a damn Octopus and not include tenticle rape?
> 
> And welcome back Shanks!!!!! You promised us Graduating pics


Well, he did give us PalmxKing which I found disturbingly..nice.

Also, WB Redhaired Shanks. Edit: and off course uchiha-alia!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 31, 2008)

@'REDHAIRED' SHANKS    and   uchiha-alia
welcome back i am really happy to see  both of you again 
and stay here


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

good fan-art can be found at deviant art.


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

Guys, I just realized............ if Togashi weren't such a lazy shit...... we'd be on like chap 400 now..........


...... make that 500, HxH has been going on for 10 years.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Guys, I just realized............ if Togashi weren't such a lazy shit...... we'd be on like chap 400 now..........
> 
> 
> ...... make that 500, HxH has been going on for 10 years.



more like it has been going off for 10 years lols

if only togashi was like Oda when it came to work


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

The cunt togashi gets what he gives though.


Shounen Jump hasn't thrown that bitch a 10 year party.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 31, 2008)

Tsk Tsk

Negative you are, Freija


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

Pfffft, we'd have as many HxH chaps as One Piece almost if he weren't such a lazy cunt


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> The cunt togashi gets what he gives though.
> 
> 
> Shounen Jump hasn't thrown that bitch a 10 year party.



So thats what it is?

I wonder when he will get over that...

maybe in another 10 years time


----------



## uchiha-alia (Aug 31, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Guys, I just realized............ if Togashi weren't such a lazy shit...... we'd be on like chap 400 now..........
> 
> 
> ...... make that 500, HxH has been going on for 10 years.



 damn thats right, imagine where this manga could have been if that cunt werent so damn lazy... sadly i dont think chapter 500 will ever be reached and im an optimist  he may not finish this manga but i at least dont want him to rush the ending just so he can, and as most of you know, me and robin have vowed to shoot him down if he even THINKS about discontinuing.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 31, 2008)

HxH could have been more popular than op naruto bleach


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

Lol, He did summary up an entire arc in YYH, what says he won't do that again.


I really doubt it'd beat One Piece.... highly doubtful, but I think it has beaten Naruto And Bleach.....


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 31, 2008)

It shits all over Naruto and Bleach no contest

HxH vs. OP is a matter of preference.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

yup if it wasnt for haitus after haitus 

and shhhhh uchiha no one needs to know >=), why do you think the manga is back


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

Killua does have a point, both series are sheer epic, if we take the super awesome colourations and very good consistency in releases of HxH(oh schnap... I was talking about One Piece ), it's down to preferences really.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 31, 2008)

One Crap you say?


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

Hunter x No release ?


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 31, 2008)

How about we knock off this flamebaiting bullshit before Pek comes along and closes the thread again or wut?


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

Flame baiting ? where ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 31, 2008)

Finally a ava/sig set


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

I like the sig, and ava, but the ava could be better.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 31, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Flame baiting ? where ?


You figure it out


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 31, 2008)

seems that HxH fans are also one piece fans
but no love for naruto and Bleach

come on may be they arent on the same level but still they are awesome


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

I would rather be worried about the big amount of off-topic.



Bleach was awesome at the chapters Urahara/Yoruichi was present.



Naruto was awesome... during Zabuza arc.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 31, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I like the sig, and ava, but the ava could be better.



Kinda hard to find Killua pictures to actually use that's something similar. Kurapika has way too many where his whole face covers an entire face and you see he wants to kill.

Zabuza arc in Naruto was awesome. The only good arc imo.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 31, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> *but no love for naruto* and Bleach


Fuck that, i like Naruto .


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

True, but Kurapica is a fucking mental case.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeh, but then again, so are you <3


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 31, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Fuck that, i like Naruto .



me too and bleach also

may be all shonen arent on the same level but i think i like them all the same


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

XD, true enough.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 31, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> me too and bleach also
> 
> may be all shonen arent on the same level but i think i like them all the same



Like I said earlier, it's a matter of preference. I'm totally in love with the complex Nen system along with the immense storytelling in HxH. Naruto and Bleach doesn't fit my tastes anymore.


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

Bleach is more of a "oh, I'll watch it to waste time"


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

wow faboluse siggy there Killuah


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 31, 2008)

Killua said:


> Like I said earlier, it's a matter of preference. I'm totally in love with the complex Nen system along with the immense storytelling in HxH. Naruto and Bleach doesn't fit my tastes anymore.



dont forget characters one of HxH strongest point


----------



## Felix (Aug 31, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Bleach is more of a "oh, I'll watch it to waste time"



Exactly
I doubt someone follows Bleach as his main manga every week


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 31, 2008)

It's the first of many HxH related sets  Thought I'd start off with Killua for obvious reasons.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> dont forget characters one of HxH strongest point



Yes, exactly. The friendship between Gon and Killua are quite touchy touchy. And characters like Feitan and Danchou are just plain awesome.


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

Actually there are tards in the world that do.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Actually there are tards in the world that do.



LMFAO

very true indeed

I only follow OP out of these series


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

I follow OP and Psyren.... I can't say I really follow HxH cause there's nothing to follow


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

lols following HxH is like following a never ending piece of string in darkness


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

Why does that seem so true ? 


fyi Hisoka, sign me up in your sig.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

one wonders ..

hey where is your sig from? I have already finished Vinland Saga and Doubt! lol


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

Hellsing The Dawn.


It's Walter


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

Ahh Hellsing wasnt my thing =/

Edit: added you


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

Only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) can say that  read it again


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) can say that  read it again



lols you guessed it right

although I wonder if I can actually be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) since i am a girl


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 31, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> lols you guessed it right
> 
> although I wonder if I can actually be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) since i am a girl



Why hello thare


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> lols you guessed it right
> 
> although I wonder if I can actually be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) since i am a girl



Got damn it, Hey you can't be a girl if you don't like Hellsing, go read it!


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

Killua said:


> Why hello thare



hello to you too 

hmmm looks like this thread is finding a use at the end of it XD



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Got damn it, Hey you can't be a girl if you don't like Hellsing, go read it!



XD how many chaps is it again? some how big series put me off XD


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 31, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> hello to you too
> 
> hmmm looks like this thread is finding a use at the end of it XD



Are you trying to seduce me? Barney Stinson does not drink with racists!


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

Killua said:


> Are you trying to seduce me? Barney Stinson does not drink with racists!



I might be, but first I need to know how old you are, if too young it might be too risky if you know what I mean


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 31, 2008)

If you must know, I'm 18.


----------



## Fran (Aug 31, 2008)

Killua said:


> Finally a ava/sig set



Fucking love it 

Someone mentioned Shanks  I don't see him.




> Yes, exactly. The friendship between Gon and Killua are quite touchy touchy. And characters like Feitan and Danchou are just plain awesome.



And characters like Tompa too


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

damn I am too old =/


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

How old are you ?


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

23 =| 

Hey there Mattaru, Shanks will be back once he gets a laptop, thats what he said to me, he posted one post.


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

> XD how many chaps is it again? some how big series put me off XD




Hellsing = 94 chapters


Hellsing The Dawn = 6





> 23 =|
> 
> Hey there Mattaru, Shanks will be back once he gets a laptop, thats what he said to me, he posted one post.




4 years older than me, 5 years older than killua.

Not too old ^.^ you have 7 years of party left in you.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 31, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Fucking love it



Cheers dude 



> And characters like Tompa too



Don't forget Pokkuru. Too bad those fuckers killed him

Off topic: Your name reminds me of someone named Mattykins on the old comment board on the main page. Is that you? XD


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Hellsing = 94 chapters
> 
> 
> Hellsing The Dawn = 6



okey not so bad, I might give it another shot


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

*also commented your age on the last post*


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

yeah saw  its depressing so I try not to think about it much .....

@ Mattaru - Tompa was the king >=)


----------



## uchiha-alia (Aug 31, 2008)

like freija said, bleach simply isnt the sort of manga that one can primarily read as his main manga, this is obviously to the VERY inconsistent quality, which is lacking throughout most of the series, though from time to time, seems to be overflowing. bleach defeinetaly has its moments but for every aizen betrayal theres a hueco mundo arc that makes you wonder why you even read things like that anyway, and the answer is; yes, to waste time.

 naruto suffers from a different problem, ive been reading naruto for years now and its more about just getting to know what happens then the actual quality but its not that bad a manga, though not amazingly good anyway.

 one piece i only started a couple of months back thanks to many people suggesting it to me, i finally put back the laziness and tried it, and i think its a very good manga, and its amazing how much effort oda puts into it. oh if togashi has the same work ethic as oda and world of warcraft was never released...

 which reminds me of the final page of chapter 280:


 how i feel sorry for ourselves


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah, that pic was in no way edited 


@Hisoka, 7 years of party left


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

lols yeah party for sure, was in one last night, no hang over either


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 31, 2008)

Too old? I've seen worse cases to say the least, but we could always turn the 1 and 8 around


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

I wish, I can't drink for 5 more months D: bad liver that needs to get some rest


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I wish, I can't drink for 5 more months D: bad liver that needs to get some rest



you are way too young to have a bad liver O_o

and Killuah nice try

in on-topicness:

Do you guys think pitou will stick to his word?


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 31, 2008)

I personally think so.

Oh, and I have a chronic stomach decease. Thought I'd share!


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

I see Pitou as too dumb to break it


Also, if you knew the huge amounts I actually drink when I get drunk.... you wouldn't be surprised XD


Yeah, Killua get constant gases...


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

Killua said:


> I personally think so.
> 
> Oh, and I have a chronic stomach decease. Thought I'd share!



well I dont think he would, and besides I dont think he can fix Kaito back anyways

and thanks for sharing that =) good for you =D


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

He can fix him by removing his non conciousness... but he can't take away the fuckupness of his current body state... all torn and scarred.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 31, 2008)

Good for me? D: I've been sick the last 5 years and I feel weaker every day

You evil person


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

Good for you


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 31, 2008)

If I told you I was dying, what would you say?


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> He can fix him by removing his non conciousness... but he can't take away the fuckupness of his current body state... all torn and scarred.



He was playing with his head before making a doll out of him, i donno how he gonna make him concious again



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Good for you



what he said =)


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

Killua said:


> If I told you I was dying, what would you say?


Good for you


Hisoka said:


> He was playing with his head before making a doll out of him, i donno how he gonna make him concious again
> 
> 
> 
> what he said =)



Well essentially the Archangels breath could cure anything, so why should he not be able to? Gon fucking regrew limbs.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Good for you
> 
> 
> Well essentially the Archangels breath could cure anything, so why should he not be able to? Gon fucking regrew limbs.



good point there

but thats the thing physically he might be able to turn him back to what he was, Gon wasnt dead yet, he didnt loose his soul/spirit/conciousness where as Kaito did, unless Arch Angel Breath can do that too..

and Killuah that would be even better, no more pain =D


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 31, 2008)

you evil son of a bitch


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah, but if Kaito is technically alive as you saw him moving about... even with nen he can be healed. Gon regrew a limb like he was a lizard...


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

Killua said:


> you evil bitch



fixed =D



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Yeah, but if Kaito is technically alive as you saw him moving about... even with nen he can be healed. Gon regrew a limb like he was a lizard...



thats the question though, is he alive? or is he just like a zombie?


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> fixed =D
> 
> 
> 
> thats the question though, is he alive? or is he just like a zombie?



I think he was referring to me as he called me that on MSN before writing it here too XD


I'd guess alive or the other hunters would recognize he had no pulse from start.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

I donno ... not sure still ...

since they havent declared him dead yet you could be right

oh and sorry about that =p


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

I think a hunter can recognize someone without a pulse =/ If not a regular hunter... Killua for sure.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

edited my post XD


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

hehehehe, edits are funneh


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 31, 2008)

shawty wanna thug thug thug
bottles in the club club club
shawty wanna hump
and ooo i like to touch ya lovely lady lumps


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

nice song that is =D

but Pitou better do a good job at restoring him, it would be funny if he turns out half here half there, kinda loony like, gon would kick his ass XD


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

With all Gons rage I still don't think he can beat Pitou... and Kaitou with two arms could probably beat Pitou, or at least same level I presume.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

I dont think either of them are at pitou's level to be honest, although Kaito would have the upper hand this time since he knows how strong pitou is.

gon dont have to kick his ass to be fair, he can take the snotty bitch hostage =D


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

Heh, if he presented a match to Pitou with a weapon he didn't really want with one arm and trying to keep him away from Gon... I'd say he's around her level.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 31, 2008)

I'd say he isn't. Even with just one arm, he only made some scratches. And even Gon can beat someone like Gensuru in a ragged condition with only one arm. It goes to show that Nef was simply far out of his league.


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

Gon only managed to beat Gensuru because of one big hole and a giant rock.


Which was planned very very far ahead... in this situation none had a plan whatsoever. And besides who would ever think someone would sacrifice their arms to get a kick in.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah, but it shows that missing one arm isn't that big of a handicap. Hell, Ubo took out the Injiyuu using just his head. 

Even Netero questioned whether Nef was stronger than him which already says enough don't you think.

I just hate people who just main-character-shield their way through their opponents.


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

I suppose but then again, we know virtually nothing about Kaito fighting for real, take into account that Ging has trained him.


And Ubougin and the Injyuu is a completely diffrent deal, Ubo was crazy strong, so crazy strong that you can barely imagine it.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Aug 31, 2008)

nah i dont think kaito is pitou's level, pitou is a fucking monster. even if kaito got his strongest weapon, knew pitou was coming, and had both arms the result was inevitable although of course he is much closer to his her () level than gon. if he was as strong as pitou, he should have been able to react to pitou jumping from 2km's away in those 2 seconds, even if he was trying to protect gon and killua.

 there is no doubt however that gon only beat gensuru due to the careful planning beforehand and the traps laid.

 as for kaitos condition, it is a matter of whether he is alive or dead atm. if he is alive, then nen can heal him, as archangels breath did to gon, but if hes dead and being controlled by pitous hatsu then i dont really think its possible for him to return.

edit:


Freija is Chillin' said:


> Yeah, that pic was in no way edited



 what an unfortunate fact for us all


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

Lol, only reason he didn't dodge was cause he turned towards Gon and Killua... he did react to the jump, as he instantly told them to gtfo he saw them as the priority over his own life at that moment thus let his guard down.

And Netero only referred to the amount of nen itself.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 31, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I suppose but then again, we know virtually nothing about Kaito fighting for real, take into account that Ging has trained him.
> 
> And Ubougin and the Injyuu is a completely diffrent deal, Ubo was crazy strong, so crazy strong that you can barely imagine it.


I would have loved to see his other abilities. That axe was already pretty insane with how it leveled that forest. And he had a cool snipergun. That thing he used against Nef seemed pretty basic though. And then he had still like 3 others.

Also, I think Kaito was bothered by getting Gon and Killua safe, but I doubt the loss of his arm was something he could do about irregardless. Nef was just that insanely strong and fast.

I still think Netero was refering to overall power even if he did judge by aura. Novu even responded: 'Stronger than you, Mr President. Then there isn't a single hunter out there that stands a chance.' or something.

Uchiha-alia, insightful post as always.

Mweh, I've gotta go off now. Tomorrows the new semester and I like to act like I'm going to start out right.


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> I would have loved to see his other abilities. That axe was already pretty insane with how it leveled that forest. And he had a cool snipergun. That thing he used against Nef seemed pretty basic though. And then he had still like 3 others.
> 
> Also, I think Kaito was bothered by getting Gon and Killua safe, but I doubt the loss of his arm was something he could do about irregardless. Nef was just that insanely strong and fast.
> 
> ...



And what happened when they were face to face ? Netero blew it to hell.

Also to that comment Netero said "I'm not half of what I was when I was in the top 5".


----------



## Danchou (Aug 31, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> And what happened when they were face to face ? Netero blew it to hell.
> 
> Also to that comment Netero said "I'm not half of what I was when I was in the top 5".


Ok, that's true. But that was after he started training again + he had the element of surprise.

+ He never said he was in the top 5. He was the strongest 50 years ago.


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

You mean the strongest isn't in the top five ? 


And apparently the element of surprise is constant with that attack


----------



## Nakor (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't think there is any way that gon is as strong as pitou. I don't even think Kaito was that strong, even at his best. 

Has it even been a year since Greed Island? Gon could barely beat gensuru, and only with tons of preplanning and help. Now he is up against someone who is probably much stronger than gensuru. I don't see how there is anyway for him to win without him getting help of some kind. I know his potential is through the roof, but i just don't htink there was enough time. So far Togashi has been pretty good about not giving his main characters uber powerups, without them having to train alot or taking a huge risk. So while I do expect gon to win(he is the main character afterall), i expect him to get help in some way.

edit:
as for netero vs. pitou. I think netero would win, but it wouldn't be easy at all. His hatsus are probably very refined, so those combined with his godly experience would win in the end.


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, Togashi is known as you mentioned for not giving powerups without training etc. so I suspect the fight will take a weird turn.


edit: nighty night!


----------



## Murderous Intent (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey, Im looking for a site other than  where I can watch the anime from episode 62.


----------



## Murderous Intent (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks a lot mate, bril name btw, hisoka is one badass mofo!


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 31, 2008)

We didn't see what Kaito used against Nefelpitou.

If you say "he used four rods" I might kill a kitten.


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

Murderous Intent said:


> Thanks a lot mate, bril name btw, hisoka is one badass mofo!



no problems

indeed, I had to work to get this damn name so it better be good >=)


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 31, 2008)

pff

my name owns this thread


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

you know Hisoka is prior to Killua


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 31, 2008)

You know Killua will eventually be able to rape Hisoka


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

Killua said:


> You know Killua will eventually be able to rape Hisoka



you know by the pace that togashi is going at, I dont think I will live to see the day =D


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 31, 2008)

Well duh, you're freakin' old

<3


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

Killua said:


> Well duh, you're freakin' old
> 
> <3



hexactly =p

I think you might not get a chance either


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm in my prime and you know it

You're just jealous


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 31, 2008)

Killua said:


> I'm in my prime and you know it
> 
> You're just jealous


If Killua's current state is his prime then i don't think Hisoka has anything to worry about.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 31, 2008)

My dear old friend Klown, I was talking about me, not Killua.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 31, 2008)

Killua said:


> My dear old friend Klown, I was talking about me, not Killua.


So was i


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 31, 2008)

Take a look at my sig

that's me to the left, and you to the right

bitch


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 31, 2008)

Killua said:


> Take a look at my sig
> 
> that's me to the left, and you to the right
> 
> bitch


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

rofl nice one KLoWn XD


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 31, 2008)

Killua said:


> It's the first of many HxH related sets  Thought I'd start off with Killua for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, exactly. The friendship between Gon and Killua are quite touchy touchy. And characters like Feitan and Danchou are just plain awesome.



you didnt say hisoka you didnt say hisoka 
and said Feitan and Danchou 
oh come on


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you didnt say hisoka you didnt say hisoka
> and said Feitan and Danchou
> oh come on



tell me about it


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 31, 2008)

he was mentioning why characters are one of hxh strongest point and he didnt say hisoka

i cant let that pass by me(i know he forget but still)


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2008)

Feitan is the ruler of the bishies


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 31, 2008)

i find Feitan to be creeeeepy


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 31, 2008)

Hisoka >>>>>> Feitan

Although I have nothing agianst Feitan he is in my cool book XD


----------



## Kenny Florian (Sep 1, 2008)

Feitans a bishie? I always felt feitan looked like a skeleton with hair.


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

Damn Hisoka, don't you ever sleep ? I've slept for over 8 hours and now I'm in school.... go to bed already


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


>



You can be Orly


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Sup Peter?


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

super headache and the rage to punch the person in front of me....


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

lol hangover? Who's in front of you, what happened?


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

No hangover, can't drink for 5 months.


It's a tard who just compared me to a super tard and pissed me off while I'm in a bad mood because of this fucking headache


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh headaches


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

They suck............


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Havent drunk in 12 months, but I know headaches, feel better mang


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

Aye, will do captain


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Anyway. Been re-reading old chapters, forgot how pathetic Leorio was, but for that fight with Kurapica. I miss the old looking pathetic bag


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

I miss Kurapica and Leorio D:


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

I miss them too, not that the Zaoldyeck's and Gon arent awesome, cause they are, but yeah


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 1, 2008)

oh tachi

Feitan raping Zazan was awesome


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

I miss the York Shin City (lol Auction) ark


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

Indeed, and he was never at his best during that fight, they said he was like half his prime.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 1, 2008)

hey there tachi 
 i too miss the york shin arc, which was probably the best of the series, it had the ryodan, the mafia, the zaoldyeck, gon, killua AND LEORIO AND KURAPICA. I really want to see what leorio is doing atm, i really hope hes trained his nen coz i dont want him to lag behind the others who are constantly improving - im interested in what sort of hatsu he'll have (hes an emission type right?)

 as for feitan, that pedo is pretty damn strong


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

Leorio is definitely a medical nen user


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 1, 2008)

yeah probably some emission healing technique but for some reason i want him to have something more badass, o hwell, as long as hes strong...


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

You can have multiple abilities.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey hey Alia. 

Your making me miss it much more


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

Tachi, that's one awesome set btw.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 1, 2008)

Leorio will teach Sakura how to heal
Kurapika teaches Sasuke how to revenge
Gon teaches Naruto how to be a good main character


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

No, then Naruto would turn out to be a good story.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Tachi, that's one awesome set btw.


Kikyo made it, for Byakuya day, she's the best pek


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

The character is gay.


Kikyo from Inuyasha.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> The character is gay.
> 
> 
> Kikyo from Inuyasha.


Yep from Inuyaha and as in the flower, reason I had the floral Avatar and sig and the location.


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

The set is awesome =)


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Society Library if you can .
[/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna Laverne, Esponer, Jetstorm, Haruka, FitzChivalry, Robotkiller, Hexa, halfhearted, troublesum-chan, Iria, Spy_Smasher, Naruko, Dirty Harry, Hiroshi, Dream Brother, destroy_musick, Green Lantern, MechaTC, forkshy, JediJaina, Toby_Christ, Kribaby, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, Distracted, Reznor, murasex

Posted by:


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

can't view it... and I like my current set that I made, Walter owns.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 1, 2008)

Does he actually say that?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

I like your set as well, its fuck awesome. 
//There are some marks on it though


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

Said what ?



about the marks, I left them there as he uses strings, but I think I'll delete them now as it looks bad with the background as it is.


Edit: There, fixed it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

I need to get working on a new Hisoka set again :/


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

I miss Hisoka :sad


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Damn I'm so sad now


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

Why ?        ?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Hisoka, I miss his fuck awesome ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

Who doesn't ????


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 1, 2008)

we all miss hisoka  and all eagerly wait when he FINALLY fights kuroro  (might not happen due to togashi)

 also, ive just realised, claymore has passed us by quite a bit in the number of posts in the thread, though we'll probably catch up when the series starts again.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

> and all eagerly wait when he FINALLY fights kuroro


York Shin City was an ass long time ago, lawd we've been waiting forever.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 1, 2008)

To think we could have had over a hundred chapters more if Togashi wasn't taking all those breaks.

I don't think we can pass Claymore in posts. They've got like a 3000 post headstart. To think we could have had more to discuss if Togashi wasn't taking all those breaks.


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

Are you guys kidding, we'll be 50 before we see Hisoka again.


@Reckoner, as I said last page, we'd be on around chapter 500 if he weren't such a lazy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 1, 2008)

if our activity is to reach what it was at its prime (couple of months ago, around the time we reached 10k post) then we could easily pass claymore, our activity is bound to go up very steeply when the series is back on track (hopefully :sweat)

 as for hisoka V kuroro, i wish to see it in my lifetime


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol, this thread at it's prime, I'd like to see that.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

I was banned so were you


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

Aye, my third perm ban


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Damn Hisoka, don't you ever sleep ? I've slept for over 8 hours and now I'm in school.... go to bed already



Did I say I have a life? ....

I cant remember last time that I slept for 8 hours or more =D



Freija is Chillin' said:


> I miss Hisoka :sad





Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Hisoka, I miss his fuck awesome ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass





uchiha-alia said:


> we all miss hisoka  and all eagerly wait when he FINALLY fights kuroro  (might not happen due to togashi)



already? =O I miss you guys too =D

lols

=p

but in all seriousness  where the fuck is my hisoka?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Togashi the fans are calling


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

He doesn't care.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

why would he?


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

exactly.            .


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

God damn mangaka


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

still its better than what I predicted back in october 2007


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

Got damn Togashi!


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

no i havent got him


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Wild Togashi captured


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

in the middle of amazon jungles? ... O_o playing RPG games with a long beard

with a can of laga of course =)


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 1, 2008)

my prediction seems to be dangerously accurate



> hey people X3
> Ive just got off the phone with togashi, Ive agreed that i wont kill him if he plans to complete the series Mind you, he wasnt happy when Robin (hisoka) went to him with the gun, but then again, he was too lazy to tell me that.
> 
> *3751 posts until HXH is back running (lol if i get this right on)*



just as planned


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

the post count wasnt accurant 

but pretty good >=)


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Nico Robin?  

I didnt recognize you with that set (._.)

Hey XD


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 1, 2008)

if my godly prediction is correct, then the manga should resume as soon as this thread reaches post #16,033 

edit:


Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Nico Robin?
> 
> I didnt recognize you with that set (._.)
> 
> Hey XD



lol


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Nico Robin?
> 
> I didnt recognize you with that set (._.)
> 
> Hey XD



i thought you knew XD

ALways look at my location it hasnt changed for a year and it wont in future either

Hey there

and I predict we pass that number within a month  easy

lunch is over see ya guys!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah I got lunch now brb 

Nice to see you Nico XD


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't know people in this place, except that Peter character.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't know you.  Well, I reckognize the username, but I thought it was used by a smod or something. How did you get it?

The next hxh chap is just one month away. And Togashi better stuff a lot of the good stuff in it. Not like that last panelwasted chapter we got.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 1, 2008)

I checked beforhand and the name wasn't taken so I took it : D


----------



## Felix (Sep 1, 2008)

We all want to see Hisoka.
I fear for the future of this manga


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 1, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> I don't know you.  Well, I reckognize the username, but I thought it was used by a smod or something. How did you get it?


He changed it, he's called SaiST now.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 1, 2008)

Ah, okay. a downgrade imo.

I wanted to change my nick to Kuroro Lucifer in the near future, but there's already a Kuroro. 

But I've still got a few good ones.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 1, 2008)

Change your avy so i wont have to look at that crossdresser anymore please


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 1, 2008)

If I wasn't like... the biggest fan of Supernatural, I'd flame the shit out of you right now


----------



## ez (Sep 1, 2008)

glad it's coming back - i hope he can at least release~ several volumes before getting 'sick' again. i need some closure on all the epic impending fights


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 1, 2008)

Killua said:


> You know Killua will eventually be able to rape Hisoka



lol
even if killua reachs his prime hisoka will still rape him so hard
and you know killua will like it


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Yeah I got lunch now brb
> 
> Nice to see you Nico XD



nice to see you too =3



Killua said:


> I don't know people in this place, except that Peter character.



*checks the join date* dont worry u have plenty time!



Felix said:


> We all want to see Hisoka.
> I fear for the future of this manga



Oh the ph33r! 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> lol
> even if killua reachs his prime hisoka will still rape him so hard
> and you know killua will like it



well said


----------



## Gorgatron (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow this is back. Awesome.


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

hmmm, seriously don't you guys ever leave this thread


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 1, 2008)

Its called dedication Freija!

HxH fans on NF are hardcore


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm hardcore too, but I do other things ya know


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 1, 2008)

hah well im not a regular here anyways 

i just pop round every 2-3 weeks and say

LAZY TOGASHI


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 1, 2008)

shut up Peter


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> hah well im not a regular here anyways
> 
> i just pop round every 2-3 weeks and say
> 
> LAZY TOGASHI


lol. Well I agree with that statement.


Killua said:


> shut up Peter



Cocky cause I won't do anything back


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 1, 2008)

Haha, the power is all mine.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 1, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> lol. Well I agree with that statement.
> 
> 
> Cocky cause I won't do anything back



i only just noticed what ur sig said 

what is it from?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> hmmm, seriously don't you guys ever leave this thread



me? 

no ...

I live here, I even fucking pay the rent here


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> i only just noticed what ur sig said
> 
> what is it from?



Hellsing The Dawn.

That's the Butler, Walter.



Hisoka said:


> me?
> 
> no ...
> 
> I live here, I even fucking pay the rent here



You haven't payed me anything


----------



## Gary (Sep 1, 2008)

> Oh? says:
> hisoka > ur face
> Gary         says:
> hisoka > you
> ...


"Oh?" = Hibari Kyoya


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 1, 2008)

Gary said:


> "Oh?" = Hibari Kyoya



Hisoka is hot


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm hot


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> You haven't payed me anything



I knew I shouldnt have said that  

they come in green packages =3

and just to declare Hisoka is mine, although I dont mind sharing as long as you are hot =D


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 1, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I knew I shouldnt have said that
> 
> they come in green packages =3
> 
> and just to declare Hisoka is mine, although I dont mind sharing as long as you are hot =D



no hes mine



we'l lfight over him


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't do dudes 

Also I still haven't received any green package?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 1, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I'm hardcore too, but I do other things ya know



posting in other threads


----------



## Gary (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm hot, I wanna be with hisoka


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> posting in other threads


Exactly.


Gary said:


> I'm hot, I wanna be with hisoka


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> no hes mine
> 
> 
> 
> we'l lfight over him



why fight? There is enough of him to go around, I'd say orgy time 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> I don't do dudes
> 
> Also I still haven't received any green package?



It says I have to spread .... =/


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

Meh, who cares, I have enough of it. 1131635


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 1, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> It says I have to spread .... =/



          .


----------



## Gary (Sep 1, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> why fight? There is enough of him to go around, I'd say orgy time
> 
> 
> 
> It says I have to spread .... =/



spread to me  


Freija is Chillin' said:


> Meh, who cares, I have enough of it. 1131635


in the top 10 rep I think

So Nico can I be with hisoka?


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

I was in top five before i went and got perm banned, I don't even care any more, mods are doing such a horrible job with the rep whores... pretty much leaving them roaming free.

Back in the days if you whored 10 k you'd get banned for a month.... at least. Just not even a sport any more.

I see open whores like Shiraishi going around with le sans now... I mean seriously... If the mods can't see how much he's whoring I don't even care, the whole idea with rep whoring was the fun of not getting caught.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Meh, who cares, I have enough of it. 1131635



Do you accept checks or visa? >=P



Killua said:


> .



I am sure I havent reped you before but it says u have to spread


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 1, 2008)

Killua said:


> .



what he said


----------



## Gary (Sep 1, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I was in top five before i went and got perm banned, I don't even care any more, mods are doing such a horrible job with the rep whores... pretty much leaving them roaming free.
> 
> Back in the days if you whored 10 k you'd get banned for a month.... at least. Just not even a sport any more.



You're hating on tyler I suppose.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 1, 2008)

I leave this thread for one hour and now everyone is gay for Hisoka.


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

Hahahaha, I do take paypal 

I updated my last post full of nostalgia 



> You're hating on Tyler I suppose.



To be completely fair, no I happen to like Tyler, I'm just using him as an example as he's actually a good one in that case.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

Gary said:


> So Nico can I be with hisoka?



the more the merier


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 1, 2008)

I think hes NPU or somethin


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

I heard he was. Not like he has to be careful like some other had to get to the high reps 


Good for him though.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

@ Freija - Paypal went gay on me =/

@ KLoWn - Thats what you get for leaving your spot


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

Ne plus ultra, the rep rank I have... meaning over 1 million rep.


Edit: Went gay how?


----------



## Gary (Sep 1, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> the more the merier



GREAT SUCCESS. 



Hibari Kyoya said:


> I think hes NPU or somethin


According to his last up date in the blenderite rep thread.
He has like 1120k



Freija is Chillin' said:


> I heard he was. Not like he has to be careful like some other had to get to the high reps
> 
> 
> Good for him though.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 1, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I am sure I havent reped you before but it says u have to spread



You repped me for my awesome sig.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

I sorta guess but was too slow to edit XD


----------



## Gary (Sep 1, 2008)

I need a HxH sig;-;


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, edits aren't funny.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

Killua said:


> You repped me for my awesome sig.



oh yeah that is rep worthy XD

me and my memory


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 1, 2008)

i want an illumi set  or a fei tan


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

It gets dull when you get older ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 1, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> oh yeah that is rep worthy XD
> 
> me and my memory



Senile at age 23?

Oh my


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 1, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Edit: Went gay how?


L?gg ner braja-pinnen och ?ppna ?gonen


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> It gets dull when you get older ?



nevaaaaaaaaaaaaar 

who am i kidding?


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

Du kan röka braja 


edit: How the hell did you know I'm from Sweden?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 1, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> L?gg ner braja-pinnen och ?ppna ?gonen



Du pr?ver med kryptisk spr?k?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

Killua said:


> Senile at age 23?
> 
> Oh my



yeah my doctor is worried .... even all the pills they give me isnt doing the job =/


----------



## Gary (Sep 1, 2008)

Does any one know a good place to get a good HxH stock?;-;


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 1, 2008)

the only swedish word i know is fitta

altho that mite be norwegian


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

American doctors and drugs.




> the only swedish word i know is fitta
> 
> altho that mite be norwegian


who're you calling a cunt?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Du kan r?ka braja
> 
> 
> edit: How the hell did you know I'm from Sweden?



That even I knew


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 1, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> the only swedish word i know is fitta
> 
> altho that mite be norwegian



The Norwegian word you're looking for is fitte. The one you have is Swedish.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 1, 2008)

lol someone translate


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

But how


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> British doctors and drugs.



fixed             =)


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

So you're from that awesome country I visited last month ?


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 1, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Du kan r?ka braja


Alltid~



Freija is Chillin' said:


> edit: How the hell did you know I'm from Sweden?


Jag ?r b?st 

I heard someone say it somewhere.


----------



## Gary (Sep 1, 2008)

wait frejia Don't you live in the US?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 1, 2008)

Gary said:


> wait frejia Don't you live in the US?



No awesome people come from the US. Thought everyone knew that.


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Alltid~
> 
> 
> Jag ?r b?st
> ...


Bastard, you made me think I had an IRL stalker.



Gary said:


> wait frejia Don't you live in the US?


Fuck no, lived in Sweden since I was born.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 1, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> American doctors and drugs.
> 
> 
> who're you calling a cunt?





Killua said:


> The Norwegian word you're looking for is fitte. The one you have is Swedish.



haha i see


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey wait

why am I talking to a Chelsea fan D:


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> But how



Ask Slips about that 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> So you're from that awesome country I visited last month ?



you were in england? =D where did u go?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 1, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Ask Slips about that



Sorry, we don't talk to Slips.


----------



## Gary (Sep 1, 2008)

Killua said:


> No awesome people come from the US. Thought everyone knew that.


I'm from the US.




Freija is Chillin' said:


> Bastard, you made me think I had an IRL stalker.
> 
> 
> Fuck no, lived in Sweden since I was born.



lol.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 1, 2008)

Killua said:


> Hey wait
> 
> why am I talking to a Chelsea fan D:



 i hope ur not talkin about me


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Ask Slips about that
> 
> 
> 
> you were in england? =D where did u go?



London  I saw 'The Dark Knight' on the premi?re on IMAX


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

Killua said:


> Sorry, *we* don't talk to Slips.



Didnt know you two were an item 

although pooor Slips, he must be lonely 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> London  I saw 'The Dark Knight' on the première on IMAX



you lucky bastard >

I need to hurry soon it will be off IMAX


----------



## Gary (Sep 1, 2008)

inb4 close for off topic


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 1, 2008)

Gary said:


> I'm from the US.



Point proven.



Hibari Kyoya said:


> i hope ur not talkin about me



Oh, yes I am 



Hisoka said:


> Didnt know you two were an item
> 
> although pooor Slips, he must be lonely



How does 'we' refer to us as items? 

But it still stands


----------



## Gary (Sep 1, 2008)

Killua said:


> Point proven.



Are you trying to piss me off?


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 1, 2008)

*Gary posts*
*Thread dies*


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 1, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I leave this thread for one hour and *now* everyone is *still* gay for Hisoka.



edited for you 
come on, the guy thinks of Gon as fruit needing to be ripened... 

 I think i am one of the only ones not gay with him (forgive me robin ) though hes still awesome


----------



## Gary (Sep 1, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> *Gary posts*
> *Thread dies*



I didn't do any thing


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> edited for you
> come on, the guy thinks of Gon as fruit needing to be ripened...
> 
> I think i am one of the only ones not gay with him (forgive me robin ) though hes still awesome



hehe thats alright, more for me >=)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 1, 2008)

i love this thread


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 1, 2008)

Gary said:


> I didn't do any thing


Denying it won't make it better   


Offtopic:
How come every fuckin time i download a OST from an anime the one particular song im after isn't on there??
Always!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 1, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Denying it won't make it better
> 
> 
> Offtopic:
> ...



ha ha ha ha ha
that always happen to me


----------



## Gary (Sep 1, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Denying it won't make it better
> 
> 
> Offtopic:
> ...



Idk what i did


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 1, 2008)

Gary said:


> Are you trying to piss me off?



Is it working?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 1, 2008)

how come all of you has those yellow faces and the blue one
i want them


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 1, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> how come all of you has those yellow faces and the blue one
> i want them


Wut? **


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 1, 2008)

here ya go


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> how come all of you has those yellow faces and the blue one
> i want them



What you tripping on? =D give me some too =D


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 1, 2008)

ha ha
guys those faces the yellow ones i dont know what are they called
i dont know how to use them


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

you mean these here? Genders Area

ahhh and sweet panel Uchiha, it breaks my heart

we need more hisoka damn it


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 1, 2008)

you asked, robin ?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

oh sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet





hisoka


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 1, 2008)

I lol'd at the audience, that's some wicked art.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I lol'd at the audience, that's some wicked art.



whats wrong with the audience??  They are absolutely fine, they just miss a few eyes or mouth here and there which is perfectly normal


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 1, 2008)

Killua er norsk 

Den kunne jeg ikke se komme 

Thanks for the rep and comment Freja.

With that i am at Luminary


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 1, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> whats wrong with the audience??  They are absolutely fine, they just miss a few eyes or mouth here and there which is perfectly normal


Blah screw the audience, im not interested in them anymore.

Check this out, im laughing my ass off, fuckin 4chan


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 1, 2008)

What sections does shit like that appear? Too much /s/ and /h/ D:

Bare vi kule som er norsk


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 1, 2008)

Killua said:


> Bare vi kule som er norsk


----------



## Felix (Sep 1, 2008)

I wish I had a speech bubble that moved accordingly with my erection as well
I would be as cool as Hisoka


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Blah screw the audience, im not interested in them anymore.
> 
> Check this out, im laughing my ass off, fuckin 4chan



lols seen that one before XD still its bloody good


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 1, 2008)

Is Shinyork the best arc of HxH?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 1, 2008)

Yorkshin you mean? Why, yes it is, in my opinion.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Is Shinyork the best arc of HxH?



that depends on who you are talking to

its a preferance thing, I would say to me it was, and then The Tower arc, followed by Ants Arc if it wasnt soo damn slow and was finished already

but you get people who prefer The Exams arc or GI


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 1, 2008)

Srsly, HxH reminds me of JJBA for some reason. Massive attention to detail and excessive use of brains.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 1, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Srsly, HxH reminds me of JJBA for some reason. Massive attention to detail and excessive use of brains.



Thats why i like it XD


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 1, 2008)

thats what i am talking about thanks Hisoka

JJBA i wanted to start that until i saw the ova so i stopped
but i saw people saying that manga is different


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2008)

> Srsly, HxH reminds me of JJBA for some reason. Massive attention to detail and excessive use of brains.



Detail and excessive brain usage is annoying when someone over analyses a Rock, Paper and Scissors game.



> Is Shinyork the best arc of HxH?



Pretty much, followed by Celestial Tower imo. The problem with the Ant arc is Togashi wasted too much time in the beginning, but since the birth of th King its been epic.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 1, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Check this out, im laughing my ass off, fuckin 4chan



That must be the strangest conversation i have ever seen!


----------



## Fran (Sep 1, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> that depends on who you are talking to
> 
> its a preferance thing, I would say to me it was, and then The Tower arc, followed by Ants Arc if it wasnt soo damn slow and was finished already
> 
> but you get people who prefer The Exams arc or GI



That's me!
The Exam Arc _was_ rather magical yet simplistic. Kubo made a pretty awesome job of introducing us to his characters. Although I think the manga did miss out on Leorio/Gon's little bump into each other in that strange town in the anime where they first met...

Exam Arc also had some of my favourite episodes. Namely, Menchi in the cooking exam arc where people had to make sushi. Oh gawds, I was _craving_ for sushi afterwards. 

It was wonderful to see them all bond. Especially the parts where emotions were running high, like when Hanzo was torturing Gon. Ohhh , Kurapika won a few  points there along with Leorio.

Clever exams too, good comedy on the side. I didn't like Gon getting angsty after Hisoka socked-it-to-him, but the rest of the arc more than made up for it. However, for dark horror, awesomeness, fights, action and epic win, York Shin arc was an incredible anime-watching experience.

The display of new nen abilities [My memory just flickers automatically back to Kuroro's display, especially against Xeno.], the  deaths that were spared no emotion and the awesome fight scenes. Bliss. 











Question to help clear up something:

*Satoshi-san*: The First Examiner. He was identified as having the same face as the monkeys in the area who survived by tricking others.
...Why does he have that monkey face  ... That really confused me.
I want to see him again. (*'-'*) Pretty awesome character.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 1, 2008)

I'd say my favorite arc was the Greed Island arc ... the whole concept of living in a virtual world is just    

That and the way Togashi introduced higher tiers of power.


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 2, 2008)

I loved the concept of Greed Island...but art-wise, that's where shit took an ugly turn. And I mean the manga - don't even mention the OVAs, they're barely even watchable. Seriously, I've seen better Flash animations.

Also, some people thought Greed Island is where the series became all about "OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!!" (see: how they beat Reiza)



Mattaru said:


> *Kubo* made a pretty awesome job of introducing us to his characters.



<.<


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 2, 2008)

I like all the arcs, but the Hunter Exam arc is the best. That's where it all started, the concept of the exam was simply genius. I'm kind of sad how he neglected the other hunters completely (I wanted to see more of the bald ninja dude)

The tower was an epic buildup to the Yorkshin arc. Yorkshin kind of shocked me at first cause the whole mood changed to dark, and was filled with suspense. Greed Island lightened up the mood again.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 2, 2008)

Yorkshin arc is the best arc ever manga or anime


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 2, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Question to help clear up something:
> 
> *Satoshi-san*: The First Examiner. He was identified as having the same face as the monkeys in the area who survived by tricking others.
> ...Why does he have that monkey face  ... That really confused me.
> I want to see him again. (*'-'*) Pretty awesome character.



Yeah I liked his character as well, he had something misterious about him, and as for looking like the monkeys, it might have something to do with where he comes from, maybe he is from around that area, thats the only thing i can come up with for now XD


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 2, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Yeah I liked his character as well, he had something misterious about him, and as for looking like the monkeys, it might have something to do with where he comes from, maybe he is from around that area, thats the only thing i can come up with for now XD



 

Awesome theory  .... repped XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Greed Island hands down.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 2, 2008)

all the arcs have been awesome  but my favourite has to have been the york shin ark, awesome writing, GENEI RYODAN, and KURORO V ZENO are alone enough to make this arc epic, but in reality they all are. The exam arc was magical as it introduced hxh in such an awesome way with very clever exams (and a fear of hisoka). the tower exams introduced the whole awesome concept of nen and had some great battles to top it off. Greed island was an awesome idea for what was essentially a training arc leading up to the ant arc (yes, it was) but it was very awesome indeed.
 the ant arc has been great and would definetaly have been up there if not plagued by togashis laziness, hiatus + slow pace = fuck you togashi.

 yes, all of hxh has been awesome


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

I can honestly say I hated the exams.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 2, 2008)

I loved the Hunter exam :X


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 2, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I can honestly say I hated the exams.



 lol really? what about them? i thought they were a very clever way of introducing the story, they were never meant to be epic, or have the best written story ever, just introduce the characters and challenge them in different ways, it did that very well.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 2, 2008)

True, Uchiha-alia ... all of HxH has been awesome  

Chimera ant arc would have been better than other mangas if it were releasead on a weekly basis


----------



## Danchou (Sep 2, 2008)

You better not say that you thought it was a rip off from the Naruto Chuunin exams. It's the other way around. 

Btw thx for the rep Freija.


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Lol, I've drawn parallels that kishi has stolen from Togashi for years.

I disliked it in the start, in the middle of it, it was awesome, but the ending was gay.

It got a slow start, with "food hunters" and shit... the tower was imo the best. the last part could've been awesome but got gay with Gon being "i'll never give up *gay*" and then Hanzo gave up, why just not put Gon up against someone he can face.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 2, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I can honestly say I hated the exams.



Hmmmm I don't blame you there. I would say it may be the weakest part of the series but even so, it was a lot better than arcs from other series with the same theme going.


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Agreed, I'm just stating that compared with the other arcs of the manga it sucks.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 2, 2008)

The only good thing about that arc to me is Hisoka & Illumy


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 2, 2008)

The first few times I watched/read the series I honestly hated the Exams and they just slowly grew on me. I get now why people who don't really like the series say that it's the best arc of course they are wrong but it is still pretty good.


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Hisoka  I never really liked Illumi, he seems like a pussy if you ask me.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Sep 2, 2008)

its good to hear, HXH is the only series (aside from naruto) i read in shonen jump anymore.



> Hmmmm I don't blame you there. I would say it may be the weakest part of the series but even so, it was a lot better than arcs from other series with the same theme going.



actually, i thought for an introduction arc,  it couldnt get any better than that!


----------



## Xell (Sep 2, 2008)

Woah, you guys didn't like the exam? I found the exam pretty epic actually. Especially with a threat as big as Hisoka. 

Weakest arc for me was the battle tower arc. It just felt a bit 'generic shounen', but I can see why Togashi put it in there. How else would Gon and Killua have learned to use nen and earn a lot of money for the arc after. I still loved it.


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> its good to hear, HXH is the only series (aside from naruto) i read in shonen jump anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> actually, i thought for an introduction arc,  it couldnt get any better than that!



*cough* One Piece *cough*


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 2, 2008)

lol at kishi stealing from togashi- there are so many more instances like the exams... (notice how the time when many people started to say the quality of naruto had went down was very close to the time togashi started his first hiatus, take that as you will )

 i would never say the exam arc was rubbish because it was far from that, it was an introductory arc that did all that it was required to do. Yes the Gon V Hanzo (who is awesome, and who i really want to see as a hunter ) was pointless if it was just a fact of showing Gon's resolve not to give up, and yes some moments were slow paced but it was a magical arc in that it introduced HXH in a clever way (and, as Jetstorm says, was much better than many arcs from other anime with the same theme). It is probably true that it one of the weakest if not the weakest arcs in HXH but its still pretty good.


----------



## Muk (Sep 2, 2008)

so the chapters are out already or is it coming back this week?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2008)

> Kubo made a pretty awesome job of introducing us to his characters.



Good old Mattaru still calling Togashi Kubo

As for the Hunter Exam I thought it was fantastic, some of the exams themselves weren't all that great but Hisoka's introduction and the Tower for me have some of the most memorable scenes in all of Hxh. As for the teacher who looked like a monkey, forget his face, what the hell was up with that moustache?

And Illumi is epic, eat your heart out Itachi, this is how you scare children:


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 2, 2008)

I found GI pretty boring except for Bomber, Razor and the moments with the Ryodan.

It just wasnt my type of arc. The others though were simply awesome with York Shin being my favourite.

GR for life


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 2, 2008)

Im the official Illumi tard  Hisoka will tell u this


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 2, 2008)

Yorkshin was the best due to the GR activity, all the other arcs ranged from ok to meh.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Yorkshin was the best due to the GR activity, all the other arcs ranged from ok to meh.



No love for The Celestial Tower arc?


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeh, I have to say the GI arc was at the bottom of the heap for me, I didn't really enjoy it as much as the others and after York Shin it was a bit of a let down.

I would like to see more of the people who passed the exam and their current nen abilities/activities as well as some of the examiners abilities. I'm most curious to see what nen ability Leorio has I see his personality best matching up to the emission nen type.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 2, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> No love for The Celestial Tower arc?


It's one of the better arcs, so yeah, it definitely get's sum love


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> It's one of the better arcs, so yeah, it definitely get's sum love



Well you said it was only ok, i find that kinda dissapointing but i will let it go for this time


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2008)

Epic sig as always KLoWn.

GI was the only arc that I didn't like all that much, far too many rules, it gave me a headache countless times.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 2, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Epic sig as always KLoWn.
> 
> GI was the only arc that I didn't like all that much, far too many rules, it gave me a headache countless times.



Cant disagree with that.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 2, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Well you said it was only ok, i find that kinda dissapointing but i will let it go for this time


Well tbh most of the fights wasn't that fun for me, and i didn't find the the nen-explanations that interesting to hear about either.
The best things bout the arc were the Hisoka/Killua fights.



Ennoea said:


> Epic sig as always KLoWn.


Thnx~
Since the Heaven's Feel-route is about to be released for the Visual Novel i felt i had to make a FSN-sig.
Im more hyped for that release than i am about the return of HxH, and then you know it's good.


Ennoea said:


> GI was the only arc that I didn't like all that much, far too many rules, it gave me a headache countless times.


Tell me about it, when Knuckles started explaining shit to Gon for like 10 fuckin pages i was like 
You know how smoke started to come out of Gon's head during, it was the smae for me lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2008)

We all know how much you love your visual novels Klown, especially those erotic ones



> Tell me about it, when Knuckles started explaining shit to Gon for like 10 fuckin pages i was like



Kunckles hatsu itself is harder to understand than nuclear physics


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Well tbh most of the fights wasn't that fun for me, and i didn't find the the nen-explanations that interesting to hear about either.
> The best things bout the arc were the Hisoka/Killua fights.



I was joking mate, hence the  abit further down in my post.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 2, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> We all know how much you love your visual novels Klown, especially those erotic ones


Oh yes, yes i do 


Black Leg Sanji said:


> I was joking mate, hence the  abit further down in my post.


I thought that was your going-insane-from-rage face


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Oh yes, yes i do
> 
> I thought that was your going-insane-from-rage face



Nah,  is the jokesmiley for me personaly.


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Here I was thinking I'd take back my spot as #1 poster in this thread, but it seems you guys never sleep/leave this thread and I got too far behind during my ban D:


@Ennoea, During the Spambu mansion days I made 4k posts under 2 weeks in that thread, while posting outside the mansion also. If I really really wanted I could take it back  (have done other stuff like that too)


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2008)

> During the Spambu mansion days I made 4k posts under 2 weeks in that thread, while posting outside the mansion also. If I really really wanted I could take it back  (have done other stuff like that too)



I like crazy spam, if you do begin to attempt this then count me in too


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I like crazy spam, if you do begin to attempt this then count me in too



Don't really feel like getting a fourth permban  Even Freija can't talk his way out of a fourth one D:


speaking of which, Will 281 be about that stupid octopus again? or will we get some real fighting?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2008)

That sucks

Btw apparently spoilers are already out:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

I remember when that was first posted, I laughed my ass off


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2008)

Watchu laughin for? Tits for reals




No more octopus, please Togashi, please!!!!!!


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Tompa is the final villain!


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 2, 2008)

Lol Tompa.
Fuck him, fuck him up his stopid ass.


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Killua owned him.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 2, 2008)

Whats the name of the transition effect in your sig klown?


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

He has like a 1 fade frame.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 2, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Whats the name of the transition effect in your sig klown?





Freija is Chillin' said:


> He has like a 1 fade frame.


^What he said.


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

My eye of spotting effects is flawless  it's like Sharingan, but better.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 2, 2008)

Aww sweet thanks, it was stumping me lol


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Lol, it's quite easy to spot.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 2, 2008)

I just came from work, my brain is in dead mode lol. 

Its like I have to relearn photoshop everyday when I get home, because my job is so far removed from art.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Lol Tompa.
> Fuck him, fuck him up his stopid ass.



Tompa > Any Naruto villain


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

blame it on whatever you wish


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 2, 2008)

Can I blame NF mods? Whats one more sin to their list


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 2, 2008)

hunter exam was epic
anyone who didnt like it go read it again or much better watch the anime

the forest part epic
netero vs gon and killua epic
and alot of stuff


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 2, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Tompa > Any Naruto villain


 **


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 2, 2008)

@ Ennoea - that spoiler will always be win   

Tompa *has* to be the final villain


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @ Ennoea - that spoiler will always be win
> 
> Tompa *has* to be the final villain



if it was code geass i might believe that


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> **



Well seriously i thought Tompa was kinda cool at the beginning of the exams, he got lame later on though.

He has nothing on Kakuzu however


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 2, 2008)

* it is quite simple:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 after years of searching, when gon finally meets his father, and is running up to him eagerly anticipating the long-awaited meeting. He cant believe his happiness... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 when BANG! Tompa breaks in on the scene, his nen power has the whole world at their knees as he, quick as a flash, slices gin's head off, ending gons years of waiting and searching and leaving him in despair 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 now gon must get revenge


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 2, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> * it is quite simple:*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



 ... nice one


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> * it is quite simple:*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Can anyone say best scenario ever?

However, Ging is far too powerful


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Can I blame NF mods? Whats one more sin to their list



Depends, which staff member


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 2, 2008)

heh Tompa eats likes of gin for snack 

and Freija good luck on taking my spot


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

I said I gave up on it, making that many on-topic posts, while posting in other threads is too much work


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2008)

Ging is most likely the strongest character in HxH

He rapes Hisoka after 2AM, and nothing good happens after 2AM. Well, it does now


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Ging is awesome, even though we've barely seen him, and nice job on the HIMYM reference


----------



## Danchou (Sep 2, 2008)

Ging isn't the storongest. Netero said he was 'only' top 5.

He is fodder to Kuroro.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 2, 2008)

Killua said:


> Ging is most likely the strongest character in HxH
> 
> He rapes Hisoka after 2AM, and nothing good happens after 2AM. Well, it does now



lols alot of good things happens after 2AM 

and in regards to Hisoka vs gin, I am not saying anything XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Ging isn't the storongest. Netero said he was 'only' top 5.
> 
> He is fodder to Kuroro.



You do realize that was in pure nen and not using Hatsu ?


And he said "Definitely in the top 5"


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 2, 2008)

Ging is over rated
hisoka > ging

@killua you need more hisoka love
well wait until hisoka vs kuroro
you will know why he is the best


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't want either of them to die T_T


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 2, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I don't want either of them to die T_T



me too
but i want it to be a fair fight
the strongest live and the other die

but anyway i love hisoka for his character not his strenght (but still he the strongest )

ging is in the top 5 of the people they had info about
people as hisoka and kuroro they no nothing about


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> lols alot of good things happens after 2AM
> 
> and in regards to Hisoka vs gin, I am not saying anything XD



Watch "How I Met Your Mother" and come back.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> Ging is over rated
> hisoka > ging
> 
> @killua you need more hisoka love
> ...



Ging isn't overrated. You've seen him twice, once he's on this gigantic animal who's on top of another FUCKING GIGANTIC animal. Second were flashbacks with Mito-san and Reiza. He rapes.

And out of Kuroro and Hisoka, I want Hisoka to die. I like him and stuff, but his abilities are overused and what happens to overused abilities on bad guys? They die. Proven fact.


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Like they know what kind of hatsu Ging has


----------



## Danchou (Sep 2, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> You do realize that was in pure nen and not using Hatsu ?
> 
> 
> And he said "Definitely in the top 5"


Wait wut. Biscuit said that Netero said about Ging, that amongst nenusers there aren't more than 5 people like him in the world. Which might mean that he has a very unique skill as a nenuser (like for instance a neneraser) or that he his skill is in the top 5 or something.

And still Kuroro > all.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 2, 2008)

there is no proven fact in HxH


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> there is no proven fact in HxH



I meant overall Shonen. If you look around, people that don't have more potential with their abilities tend to die to those that have potential. Ubougin is an example of this.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 2, 2008)

i know you mean that

but what makes you think we have seen everything about hisoka ?
he didnt get serious even once


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Proven facts in HxH is that pokkuru sucked.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 2, 2008)

Between Hisoka and Kuroro, I think Kuroro would win. Skill hunter is very broken and even with Hisoka's Bungee Gum and Dokkiri Texture, I don't see him really winning against that.

Unless off course he has another trick up his sleeve which he probably does. I wonder what it might be.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Proven facts in HxH is that pokkuru sucked.



Oh Peter

Pokkuru could solo Hisoka any day.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 2, 2008)

Killua said:


> Watch "How I Met Your Mother" and come back.



watched a few eps long time ago



Killua said:


> And out of Kuroro and Hisoka, I want Hisoka to die. I like him and stuff, but his abilities are overused and what happens to overused abilities on bad guys? They die. Proven fact.



hmmm In my opinion Hisoka has more necessity (i am fantastic at spelling) for plot.

but thats me and I am a Hisokatard


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

What most people do is underestimate Hisoka's skill.

Bungee gum is a very very broken ability, along with Dokkiri text which can probably even imitate himself or everything around him.


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Killua said:


> Oh Peter
> 
> Pokkuru could solo Hisoka any day.



So that's why he got eaten ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2008)

What exactly happened when Nobunaga tried to attack Hisoka?

They were shitting their pants saying "Did Danchou do that?" when he obviously used some skill.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 2, 2008)

i think he can win by Bungee Gum


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not saying anything, both of them are so fucking broken I can't imagine it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 2, 2008)

Killua said:


> Oh Peter
> 
> Pokkuru could solo Hisoka any day.



and tompa rapes killua


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> and tompa rapes killua



Proven otherwise during his second Hunter Exam.


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Word.............


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 2, 2008)

hisoka rapes killua and his family


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Kinda doubt he'd rape the entire family by himself.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 2, 2008)

Hisoka and Killua stands alone utop HxH 

then Lucifer


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 2, 2008)

Tompa is a sex simbol not a fighter...

he stomps everyone in that aspect, even for the likes of hisoka.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 2, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Kinda doubt he'd rape the entire family by himself.



yeah you are right
but anyway he rapes killua


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Currently i suppose, but Killuas strength will increase exponentially throughout the series.... granted the bastard finishes the series before he dies of old age.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 2, 2008)

prime killua will be one of the strongest sure


----------



## Danchou (Sep 2, 2008)

^That he does.

It's not that I dislike Hisoka, since I think he's one of the best characters in hxh, but I think he's a bit too arrogant. Yes his power is maximum, but if you compare him against techniques like that of Kuroro, Netero, Feitan etc.? Feitan alone would murk him with his powerset.

His opponents so far haven't really been the most powerful. So, I'm really hoping that we'll see more impressive stuff in a 1 on 1 with Hisoka. Maybe we'll get to see it once we see his fight with Kuroro.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 2, 2008)

HxH is back???glad to hear that and i hope that the mangaka wont be sick again


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> ^That he does.
> 
> It's not that I dislike Hisoka, since I think he's one of the best characters in hxh, but I think he's a bit too arrogant. Yes his power is maximum, but if you compare him against techniques like that of Kuroro, Netero, Feitan etc.? Feitan alone would murk him with his powerset.
> 
> His opponents so far haven't really been the most powerful. So, I'm really hoping that we'll see more impressive stuff in a 1 on 1 with Hisoka. Maybe we'll get to see it once we see his fight with Kuroro.



Feitans ability if correctly executed could probably defeat most people in HxH, including Netero and Danchou...

That's what we all love about HxH, depending on how you use your power you can fucking always win!


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> So that's why he got eaten ?



Oh Hisoka ate him? I must have missed something!


----------



## Danchou (Sep 2, 2008)

Ain't that true.

Just like Feitan could be suckerpunched if he faces a manipulation user or someone like Shoot and Knuckles who don't do damage. So while things seem overpowered, it balances out in the end.


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Killua said:


> Oh Hisoka ate him? I must have missed something!


Not Hisoka, the ants.


Reckoner said:


> Ain't that true.
> 
> Just like Feitan could be suckerpunched if he faces a manipulation user or someone like Shoot and Knuckles who don't do damage. So while things seem overpowered, it balances out in the end.



Yeah, though I doubt many people can sucker punch him when he fights at those speeds... I don't even want to imagine his full capacity.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 2, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> ^That he does.
> 
> It's not that I dislike Hisoka, since I think he's one of the best characters in hxh, but I think he's a bit too arrogant. Yes his power is maximum, but if you compare him against techniques like that of Kuroro, Netero, Feitan etc.? Feitan alone would murk him with his powerset.
> 
> His opponents so far haven't really been the most powerful. So, I'm really hoping that we'll see more impressive stuff in a 1 on 1 with Hisoka. Maybe we'll get to see it once we see his fight with Kuroro.



for me i think this is 100 % true(i have no prove but that is what i think)
kuroro isnt hisoka 1st strong oponent (he calls him another toy) i am sure he have fought many many strong oponent during his history and survived as you see

he even looks for kid with potential because he dont see anyone who can keep up with him

not because he is arrogant but because he beat many strong people


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Not Hisoka, the ants.



Yes, exactly. How is that relevant to Pokkuru raping Hisoka?


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Hisoka was very giddy about fighting Kuroro because it'll be a close match, not that he can toy around with him.




> Yes, exactly. How is that relevant to Pokkuru raping Hisoka?


Hisoka would rape the ants


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 2, 2008)

Tifa said:


> HxH is back???glad to hear that and i hope that the mangaka wont be sick again



yeah it is back and he will probably be "sick" again very soon



Freija is Chillin' said:


> That's what we all love about HxH, depending on how you use your power you can fucking always win!



And thats why I think Hisoka has the potential to come on top with most fights, since he is very decieving


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2008)

WROOOOOONG

Pokkuru had a dead-on aim at that ant who btw, Shizuku of the Ryodan had trouble with. That fucking Zazan cheated and poked her ass in his neck.

Case closed. Pokkuru > Ging


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Hisoka is very very deceiving, but when it comes to battle he seems very honest


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 2, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Hisoka is very very deceiving, but when it comes to battle he seems very honest



dont be fooled


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Aaaahhh, good one


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 2, 2008)

Killua said:


> WROOOOOONG
> 
> Pokkuru had a dead-on aim at that ant who btw, Shizuku of the Ryodan had trouble with. That fucking Zazan cheated and poked her ass in his neck.
> 
> Case closed. Pokkuru > Ging



Since I havent even seen the guy (Ging), I couldnt care less for him ... he might be overrated and turn out all clumsy and shit for all you know


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Highly doubtful  he's described as one of the greatest and knowledgeable hunters in the world.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Since I havent even seen the guy (Ging), I couldnt care less for him ... he might be overrated and turn out all clumsy and shit for all you know


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 2, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Highly doubtful  he's described as one of the greatest and knowledgeable hunters in the world.



still I wouldnt care either way ... he needs to bloody show his face for once =/

lols u all know i wasnt being serious about clumsyness yeah?????


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

He has, look at the above post by Killua


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 2, 2008)

yeah but thats barely much

he still lacks character =/

and Killua is Birkin? =O


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2008)

When it comes to females, you never know.


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

No, they fucking confused me  we're discussing this shit in skype


On a happy sidenote though Birkin might get unbanned.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 2, 2008)

All he does is sitting there, that's some badass feats yo.

*Edit*
Wut? Who is Birkin?


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Show me a hunter who's tamed that kind of creature besides Ging.


Birkin is banned, but you can talk to him on skype if you want to...


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 2, 2008)

Killua said:


> When it comes to females, you never know.



very true indeed 

and as KLoWn said above he is just sitting there ...

he lacks personality and first hand seen fights .....


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> very true indeed
> 
> and as KLoWn said above he is just sitting there ...



I referrence Freija's post.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 2, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Show me a hunter who's tamed that kind of creature besides Ging.


We don't know if it's tamed, for all we know the big one doesn't even know he's there.



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Birkin is banned, but you can talk to him on skype if you want to...


Yeah i know he's banned, i thought he had a new account or something.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 2, 2008)

u guys are trippinnn


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> We don't know if it's tamed, for all we know the big one doesn't even know he's there.
> 
> 
> Yeah i know he's banned, i thought he had a new account or something.



Nah, working on getting him unbanned though.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 2, 2008)

I edited my post again although editing isnt good

dont get me wrong up to now he has been alright, but not enough for me to care ...

unless he shows up and we get a proper convo out of him


----------



## Gary (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello guys   .
back from my first day of school


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Was it gay ?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 2, 2008)

Gary said:


> Hello guys   .
> back from my first day of school



why            ?


----------



## Gary (Sep 2, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Was it gay ?



Boring, though only cause we just had to go through the rules.


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

I started school like 3 weeks ago now.


----------



## Gary (Sep 2, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I started school like 3 weeks ago now.



, older person


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 2, 2008)

I start 3 weeks 2day =[


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2008)

Hisoka you be tripping, Ging is the shit

And when is school not gay? Ah I'm remembering my hot art teacher now, my 11 year old self wanted to tap that


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 2, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> why            ?


Normally people go home after school 


Im glad im don't have to go to that shit anymore, but at the same time it was better than working and all that shit.


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Gary said:


> , older person


19 


Ennoea said:


> Hisoka you be tripping, Ging is the shit
> 
> And when is school not gay? Ah I'm remembering my hot art teacher now, my 11 year old self wanted to tap that



My class was awesome last year, but this year they remade the classes now I'm with retards, I almost kicked this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass today


----------



## Gary (Sep 2, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I start 3 weeks 2day =[


 



Ennoea said:


> Hisoka you be tripping, Ging is the shit
> 
> And when is school not gay? Ah I'm remembering my hot art teacher now, my 11 year old self wanted to tap that


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2008)

Can anyone say

best avatar ever?


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, I can *looks at my own*

Maybe I should make a Seras set tomorrow


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Normally people go home after school



it was opposite for me =D


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2008)

I hated my school, it was full of retards who wanted to become pimps and taxi drivers for a living


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 2, 2008)

@ killua no not really 


Illumi set give me plx


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 2, 2008)

Killua said:


> Can anyone say
> 
> best avatar ever?


I would if it was, but it ain't.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2008)

Fucking Ging haters

You can all go to hell!


----------



## Gary (Sep 2, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I hated my school, it was full of retards who wanted to become pimps and taxi drivers for a living



oh wow       .


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 2, 2008)

Killua said:


> Fucking Ging haters
> 
> You can all go to hell!



I am happy now =D

he looks better with his hat on though


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2008)

He looks awesome like that

That badass friend will eventually beat the shit out of any potential villain


----------



## Gary (Sep 2, 2008)

I wish some one would color that panel.


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm going to hang myself now, great knowing ya.


----------



## Gary (Sep 2, 2008)

Calm down peter.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 2, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I'm going to hang myself now, great knowing ya.



good for you =)


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> good for you =)



My exact words

paybacktime bitch


----------



## Danchou (Sep 2, 2008)

I rather like Ging (come one, he sits on top of a big ass dragon which sits of top of an even bigger dragon), but I hate his fanboys that think he's the best thing ever. 

What is he doing that's so important, anyway? Finding some more ruins and pyramids while the world is being taken over by the ants?


----------



## Gary (Sep 2, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> good for you =)


stop being mean hoda 


Killua said:


> My exact words
> 
> paybacktime bitch



oh wow


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Gary said:


> Calm down peter.



But the world hates me T_T


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> I rather like Ging (come one, he sits on top of a big ass dragon which sits of top of an even bigger dragon), but I hate his fanboys that think he's the best thing ever.
> 
> What is he doing that's so important, anyway? Finding some more ruins and pyramids while the world is being taken over by the ants?



Ging is so fucking badass he casually solos Meruem if he wants. So for now, he's chilling.


----------



## Gary (Sep 2, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> But the world hates me T_T



Not really...
/to lazy to explain why it doesn't but


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Ging is Chillin' 


Sitting by the river fishing going like "lol, Meruem who?2


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Ging is Chillin'
> 
> 
> Sitting by the river fishing going like "lol, Meruem who?2



Somebody finally understands. This man is a genius.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 2, 2008)

Gary said:


> stop being mean hoda



I am always mean 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> But the world hates me T_T



welcome to reality =D


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

I know I am


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2008)

DO NOT LISTEN TO WOMEN

I REPEAT

DO NOT FUCKING LISTEN TO WOMEN

I love you Peter <3


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Damn, I feel like being mad but I'm really not


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 2, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I know I am



another awakened 



Killua said:


> DO NOT LISTEN TO WOMEN
> 
> I REPEAT
> 
> ...



I see fear in you


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2008)

Fear in me? I'm like the Kamina to your Sasuke.

Trusting women is like fucking for virginity


----------



## Gary (Sep 2, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I am always mean
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to reality =D


Faggorty     .

LOL
inb4 lock.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 2, 2008)

Killua said:


> Ging is so fucking badass he casually solos Meruem if he wants. So for now, he's chilling.


He couldn't even solo the courtcase for custody over Gon.

Since he lacks feats, Meruem bitchsmacks him with his tail all the way back to the river he came from.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2008)

I think were going beyond off topic now>_>

Please lets keep it generally about HxH, like what Togashi jacks off to in his spare time, if Tompa was real would he look like Tom Arnold? And what is the deal with killua's mom? is she a milf or just another woman that resembles robcop?

As for Ging, he really is a shit house of a father isn't he?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh you didn't! 

Ging vs. Meruem is like Danchou vs. chapter 1 Gon.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 2, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> He couldn't even solo the courtcase for custody over Gon.
> 
> Since he lacks feats, Meruem bitchsmacks him with his tail all the way back to the river he came from.



QFTFT.

and as for Killua's mom, I think she is the result of the family's experiments XD


----------



## Danchou (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes, I did.

Ging vs. Meruem is like Majitani (the guy Kurapica fought in the trick tower) vs. Netero.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2008)

Ging vs. Meruem is like Killua vs. Jones


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok, I'm back to being awesome


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2008)

SUIT UP     !


----------



## Danchou (Sep 2, 2008)

Killua said:


> Ging vs. Meruem is like Killua vs. Jones


More like Kaito vs. Nefelpitou.


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Once I was sad, but then I just stopped and became awesome instead... True story!


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> More like Kaito vs. Nefelpitou.



Or perhaps Feitan vs. Tompa?

I just realized how awesomely awesome I am


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

It's going to be Legen.... Wait for it! .... DARY!


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2008)

Internet-five!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2008)

Meruem: a confused ant who plays chess all day, kills for fun, has 3 gay subordinates and wants to do unimaginable things with an underage, snotty blind girl.

Ging: a dead beat dad that is behind on his alamony, likes to ride dragons, forced prisoners to create GI for free and wants to stick it to Gon's aunt, we all know it.

There you go, there both idiots, I rest my case


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 2, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Meruem: a confused ant who plays chess all day, kills for fun, has 3 gay subordinates and wants to do unimaginable things with an underage, snotty blind girl.
> 
> Ging: a dead beat dad that is behind on his alamony, likes to ride dragons, forced prisoners to create GI for free and wants to stick it to Gon's aunt, we all know it.
> 
> There you go, there both idiots, I rest my case



at least Meruem has a bright ambition =D


----------



## Danchou (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, you're right. Let's conclude that they both sux or they're both awesome.

+ Kuroro > all

I've got to go anyway. See y'all.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2008)

You sick twisted daughter of a bitch


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry about that, kinda nuzzled some cash from daddy


now i'm back


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyway Im tired, see you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

That's lame, ... night


----------



## Fran (Sep 2, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Meruem: a confused ant who plays chess all day, kills for fun, has 3 gay subordinates and wants to do unimaginable things with an underage, snotty blind girl.
> 
> Ging: a dead beat dad that is behind on his alamony, likes to ride dragons, forced prisoners to create GI for free and wants to stick it to Gon's aunt, we all know it.
> 
> There you go, there both idiots, I rest my case







> He couldn't even solo the courtcase for custody over Gon.





Quoted for epic truth. Ging is just a hyped up fodder, he'll be introduced only to be curbstomped by a vaizard bloodlusted Tompa in bankai [ref: SSL Battledome tards ]




PS: You all want to stick it in Mito-san too, don't kid yourselves . you'd even get closer to Gon's grandma in order to do so.


We haven't really discussed Gon's Grandma, so let's take a stroll down this thorny path....


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 2, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Quoted for epic truth. Ging is just a hyped up fodder, he'll be introduced only to be curbstomped by a vaizard bloodlusted Tompa in bankai [ref: SSL Battledome tards ]
> 
> PS: You all want to stick it in Mito-san too, don't kid yourselves . you'd even get closer to Gon's grandma in order to do so.
> 
> We haven't really discussed Gon's Grandma, so let's take a stroll down this thorny path....



lols who else but Mattaru XD

hmmm let me think Gon's grandma, what can we say about her? anyways has she even got a name btw?


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, Ging "forced" them to create Greed Island.


As I recall it Razor was the only real prisoner that was included in the name.


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 2, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Quoted for epic truth. Ging is just a hyped up fodder,* he'll be introduced only to be curbstomped by a vaizard bloodlusted Tompa in bankai *[ref: SSL Battledome tards ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tompa using his FULL NEN POWER REINFORCEMENT TYPE can kill Ging just like this fucker down here \/


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 3, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Quoted for epic truth. Ging is just a hyped up fodder, he'll be introduced only to be curbstomped by a vaizard bloodlusted Tompa in bankai [ref: SSL Battledome tards ]
> 
> PS: You all want to stick it in Mito-san too, don't kid yourselves . you'd even get closer to Gon's grandma in order to do so.
> 
> We haven't really discussed Gon's Grandma, so let's take a stroll down this thorny path....



Ging aint hyped . He is win ... and he probably will be the top of the power-tier when he is finally introduced  
All you unbelievers should come out of the small little hole you live in 

Mito-san ...    
you've outdone yourself this time Mattaru XD


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 3, 2008)

tompa doesnt NEED to go vaizard to deal with gin, he kidnaps mito-san to lure in gin then analy rapes both of them for fun, gon arrives on the scene and is scarred for life


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 3, 2008)

hentai x hentai


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 3, 2008)

Ging haters.

Hisoka beats the crap outta Gon, Ging comes in and fucking RAPES Hisoka easily.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 3, 2008)

Killua said:


> Ging haters.
> 
> Hisoka beats the crap outta Gon, Ging comes in and fucking RAPES Hisoka easily.



now dont take your frustration out on Hisoka =)


----------



## Freija (Sep 3, 2008)

Amazing, it's still on the page I left it at.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 3, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Amazing, it's still on the page I left it at.


Yeah we thought we'd wait until you arrived until we took off 


So anyone heard the new Metallica album? It's pretty good.


----------



## Freija (Sep 3, 2008)

Haven't liked metallica... ever...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 3, 2008)

lol metal music


----------



## Freija (Sep 3, 2008)

Mötley Crüe <3


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 3, 2008)

iron maiden and thats all the metal shit i know


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 3, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> lol metal music


Metal >>>> Whatever you're listening to


----------



## Freija (Sep 3, 2008)

Go mötley crüe now for epic shit


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 3, 2008)

Freija is Gayin'


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 3, 2008)

@ Klown ... did you hear to Dream Theater and Tool like I told you to ?

Metal is the shit ... no arguments there. 

Hentai X Hentai ... that made me lol.


----------



## Felix (Sep 3, 2008)

Metal is awesome
Who mentioned Iron Maiden? I'm sure I heard someone say Iron Maiden 

Listening to the new Metallica Album... It's okay, better than St. Anger, I miss their old days though


----------



## Freija (Sep 3, 2008)

Iron Maiden made a few good songs, but that's it.


----------



## Fran (Sep 3, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Mito-san ...
> you've outdone yourself this time Mattaru XD





> Hentai x Hentai




  

~~Win


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 3, 2008)

i have yet to listen to the new metallica album, hope it's better than st. anger..

meanwhile, i'm headbanding with arch enemy, blind guardian, alestorm, scyclad, , symphony x, manowar, etc...yeah i love metal(as far as music is concerned, i only like metal and classic/epic stuff) but folk and power metal are without a doubt my favorite metal subgenres


----------



## Freija (Sep 3, 2008)

Seriously, Mattaru, where you the mattykins on NF comments ?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 3, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Metal >>>> Whatever you're listening to



 no no no


----------



## Freija (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, I'm very well rounded when it comes to music, but I stay true to the Rock genre.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 3, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> no no no


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 3, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> no no no


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk_L1drrzJY[/YOUTUBE]
Oh Yeah


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Danchou (Sep 3, 2008)

I like metal too, but let's try and keep it ontopic guys.

There must be something that we haven't discussed yet. Even if it is just how good Hisoka would look with Kuroro's pimpclothes or who'd win between Ging and Silva.


----------



## Freija (Sep 3, 2008)

Ging, no doubt.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 3, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Ging, no doubt.



This man is a genius.


----------



## Gary (Sep 3, 2008)

Are we talking about HxH right now?


----------



## Danchou (Sep 3, 2008)

^
Yup.

Imagine a future version of Killua, then imagine a future version of Gon. Which is going to be more monstrous?

Yeah that's right. Anyway, I think it should be pretty even anyway. They're both the father of two maincharacters and they always turn out to be amongst the best.


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 3, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> ^
> Yup.
> 
> Imagine a future version of Killua, then imagine a future version of Gon. Which is going to be more monstrous?
> ...



Bullshit didn't Silva is reiforce type i mean he just smash the idiot that was bothering his father using one hand didn't he? And Killua is transform type so you can't say he is a future version of Killua.

But i guess you can in Gon case but i never see Ging doing shit the only thing he ever did was runing from Gon like a fool and get a fucked hype!


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 3, 2008)

^^
lol im pretty sure Silva is transformation


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 3, 2008)

^With a friend punch like THAT even Ubogi would die from that thake a look!!!



NO way in hell this guy is transformation too much power in his hand and he almost crush Kuroro and his father using his nen!!! Besides he never show transformation skills only Raw power like Ubogui.


----------



## Gary (Sep 3, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> ^
> Yup.
> 
> Imagine a future version of Killua, then imagine a future version of Gon. Which is going to be more monstrous?
> ...


They would most likely both be the same cause of the plot.

Killua I think would be less blood lusted.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 3, 2008)

Silva, Zeno, Killua are all transformation. Zeno's gramps is, iirc, reinforcement, Illumi seems like manipulation, Karuto should be specialization, Alluka is unknown and Milluki is useless.



Gary said:


> They would most likely both be the same cause of the plot.
> 
> Killua I think would be less blood lusted.


Yeah, plotwise I think they should be at least in the same league. But people a lot of people think Ging is more powerful, because he has shown so little so they think he's untouchable.



Yoburi said:


> ^With a friend punch like THAT even Ubogi would die from that thake a look!!!
> 
> 
> 
> NO way in hell this guy is transformation too much power in his hand and he almost crush Kuroro and his father using his nen!!! Besides he never show transformation skills only Raw power like Ubogui.


But he has been confirmed to be transformation. Transformation also has high affinity with reinforcement, so such such a punch shouldn't be that difficult.


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 3, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Yeah, Silva, Zeno, Killua are all transformation. Zeno's gramps is, iirc, reinforcement, Illumi seems like manipulation, Karuto should be specialization, Alluka is unknown and Milluki is useless.



I agree 100% in Illumi case and of course Killua case but Karuto look Materialization to me becuse specialization is a very complex nen type to have It's not something you can learn just because you want to, i really don't give a darn about Alluka and Milluki, Zeno look like a transformation type but Silva that guy really act like Ubogi in a fight.

Hisoka has invented to use a person's aura to analyze their personality. 
*Reinforcement - pure and simple minded. 
Transformation - unpredictable and dishonest. 
Manipulation - reasoners,advance at their own pace. 
Materialization - nervous. 
Emission - impatient,emotionally disturbed. 
Specialization - individualistic and charismatic. *

Based in this Karuto looks alot with Manipulation.



Reckoner said:


> But he has been confirmed to be transformation. Transformation also has high affinity with reinforcement, so such such a punch shouldn't be that difficult.



Huh? Where a Data book?


----------



## NeBy (Sep 3, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> hentai x hentai



I wish! (well, sometimes...)

I wonder what hxh would be like in bible-black-hentai-style...  all those  bishis/ous would get the full load, I bet!  

Not that I would want to screw up (pun intended) the series ofcourse, but I wouldn't mind if Togashi made an alternative outside-the-canon hentai episode now and then, though.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Sep 3, 2008)

Silva's skill has to do with explosions, right? He may have a way to combine it with hand-to-hand attacks.


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Karuto is Manipulation. I think their family is (or has become) Transformation and Manipulation. With the exception of the old geezer, who's too far back in the bloodline to matter anyways.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 3, 2008)

prime killua rapes prime gon
even hisoka said that gon has no chance in reaching killua level 

as for ging he is going to be a strong dude but not to the level he rapes silva
he could be stronger but not much stronger


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 3, 2008)

I think the old Killua would rape the old gon 

but as they both grow i think they both end up being equals but thats my guess

and as regards to Silva and Ging I agree with you, Ging will be stronger but not much stronger, they will still have a long fight, it wont be like Silva gets pawned on the first attack


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 4, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I think the old Killua would rape the old gon
> 
> but as they both grow i think they both end up being equals but thats my guess
> 
> and as regards to Silva and Ging I agree with you, Ging will be stronger but not much stronger, they will still have a long fight, it wont be like Silva gets pawned on the first attack




Lol no ... Gon is not someone who will go down easy. He might loose eventually but rape is not the right word. 
Recall the fight against the ninja guy in the hunter arc ... it will probably go in those lines. Gon will fight all the way. 

Ging will be considerably stronger than Silva imo. The fact that he is in top 5 is cannon. We would have known by now if Silva were at that level.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 4, 2008)

well it might not be rape
but as for gon vs hanzo that was RAPE
if it was a real fight it would have been finished in few seconds


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 4, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> well it might not be rape
> but as for gon vs hanzo that was RAPE
> if it was a real fight it would have been finished in few seconds



Ok ... Hanzo Vs Gon was a bad example. Mea culpa 

Let me pick Gon Vs Bomber then. Gon was outclassed even then ... but he still fought and won. He even ignored Bisuke's orders to measure himself and his fighting technique against someone who could have killed him easily. 
I would loooove to see Gon Vs Killua sometime in the future


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 4, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Ok ... Hanzo Vs Gon was a bad example. Mea culpa
> 
> Let me pick Gon Vs Bomber then. Gon was outclassed even then ... but he still fought and won. He even ignored Bisuke's orders to measure himself and his fighting technique against someone who could have killed him easily.
> I would loooove to see Gon Vs Killua sometime in the future




i know what you mean i was just being Silly 
yeah i love to see it too 
but the thing i never imagined killua rasing a finger on Gon
killua love for gon > gon love for killua

i dont know why i feel that way anyone else thinks so or feels that way

anyway their relation makes me every time


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 4, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i know what you mean i was just being Silly
> yeah i love to see it too
> but the thing i never imagined killua rasing a finger on Gon
> *killua love for gon > gon love for killua*
> ...



Well, you had a vaild point XD. 

I completely agree with the bolded statment. 

The only way they will get down to fight is if Gon starts it ... but even that wouldn't make Killua retaliate 
Killua will get himself beaten ... and will smile at the end of it and ask " is your anger gone " 

yeah .. you are not the only one in that XD
their friendship does make me  
I really loved the part where gon invites killua to his place ...


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 4, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Lol no ... Gon is not someone who will go down easy. He might loose eventually but rape is not the right word.
> Recall the fight against the ninja guy in the hunter arc ... it will probably go in those lines. Gon will fight all the way.



Lol no.... I think you forgot the fact that I said *bold* gon and *old* Killua, and by that I mean before they both learned about nen, gon without nen, and Killua with his assasination skills .... Lols I am sure Killua would rape the shit out of him =)



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Ging will be considerably stronger than Silva imo. The fact that he is in top 5 is cannon. We would have known by now if Silva were at that level.



right ... so just cause he has been said that he is in top 5 it means he is god? XD

naaah I still disagree and I still think they will have a good fight, specially since HxH fights arent about power, people with lower power can still win with good fighting strategy....


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 4, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> naaah I still disagree and I still think they will have a good fight, specially since HxH fights arent about power, people with lower power can still win with good fighting strategy....



I think that's pretty much a given

speaking of which, Gensuru was the dumbest smart villain I've ever seen


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 4, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Lol no.... I think you forgot the fact that I said *bold* gon and *old* Killua, and by that I mean before they both learned about nen, gon without nen, and Killua with his assasination skills .... Lols I am sure Killua would rape the shit out of him =)



I knew that you meant the pre nen Gon Vs Killua.
Still, I'd say that Gon won't get raped ... you are underestimating his skills. Remember that he surived in the wild before his quest for becoming a hunter. His hearing and sight constantly amazed Killua. And Killua would find it very hard to use his skills which rely on fooling the target. 

I will conceede that Killua might have better attacks but getting to Gon will depend on beating his guard. 
Also add the statement I bolded below in defense of my claim 



Hisoka said:


> right ... so just cause he has been said that he is in top 5 it means he is god? XD
> naaah I still disagree and *I still think they will have a good fight, specially since HxH fights arent about power, people with lower power can still win with good fighting strategy....*



Top 5 is top 5 ... not god. I never said that.
I said Ging will be considerbly stronger ... but yeah they will have a good fight since I am sure Silva will know about Ging's abilities and will take measures to counter them. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



and here I thought you disliked debates


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 4, 2008)

There's no way Silva knows Ging's skills. That's been mentioned, that you never show your skills to other potential enemies. See the Ryodan vs. ants section.


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2008)

Not to mention that Ging is just one big mystery...


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 4, 2008)

Killua said:


> There's no way Silva knows Ging's skills. That's been mentioned, that you never show your skills to other potential enemies. See the Ryodan vs. ants section.



I know that no hunter shows his skills to potential enemies. That wouldn't deter the other hunters from finding out about the said hunter's skills, right. 

Silva is an assasin. It is his job to find out ways to kill anyone he is contracted to kill. He would definitely have some information on the top nen users in the world. Heck, people could make a living out of trading information like this 

This was the intention behind my statment.


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2008)

That's the worst assumption I've heard, so far I've seen that he's gathered information nor even hinted that he knows of Gings existence.


Ging is like the very unknown of the unknown, if Silva had any information on him much less his abilities, I'd be widely disappointed in this story because it'd make no sense whatsoever.


A killer does not gather information on potential hits, especially in an organization as big as the hunter one, it'd take years, and years more so, no way in hell that's even plausible.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 4, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> That's the worst assumption I've heard, so far I've seen that he's gathered information nor even hinted that he knows of Gings existence.
> 
> 
> Ging is like the very unknown of the unknown, if Silva had any information on him much less his abilities, I'd be widely disappointed in this story because it'd make no sense whatsoever.
> ...



I guess you are comfortable if the story remains two-dimensional. I rather like stories which involve more complexity .  

I'd personally like it better if the story revealed that Silva knew about Ging. I wouldn't expect him to know all of his abilities but Silva will probably know the group Ging belongs to.

I can use the same logic in the bolded font to advocate Silva's gathering information on all the top nen users ... that way he won't have to ask the client to wait for years till he manages to gather information on the nen user he is asked to kill.


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2008)

If that was the fact, Silva would have already fought Ging at least once to find out the abilities of him, especially when regular hunters are super careful then I'd presume he's even more careful.


As for saying it's two dimensional, how is it two dimensional in anyway to accept the fact that he doesn't have any info on one of the most mysterious people in the world ?

Even the hunter organization barely has any information on him besides his name. I highly doubt that Silva is well connected on that level to find information about him. And even if he had info on Ging and knew about his existence I highly doubt he has any information about his abilities.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 4, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> If that was the fact, Silva would have already fought Ging at least once to find out the abilities of him, especially when regular hunters are super careful then I'd presume he's even more careful.
> 
> 
> As for saying it's two dimensional, how is it two dimensional in anyway to accept the fact that he doesn't have any info on one of the most mysterious people in the world ?
> ...



I agree with your presumption that Silva will have had to fight with Ging to have a good idea of Ging's abilities and that scenario seems unlikely from what Togashi has chosen to reveal to us. 

However, the point that I am trying to put forth is that Silva will definitely know about Ging and the fact that he is one of the top 5 nen users in the world makes any information about him highly valued, and add the fact the Ging is extremely cautious and mysterious ... any information about him will fetch a lot of money. 
This itself is lure enough for people hunters to go out in search of Ging. I am not saying everyone will be successful in this quest but someone is bound to get some information about Ging. And Silva would definitely be one of those interested to know about Ging. 

Recall the Godfathers announcing an award for information about the Genyei Rydoan. Why can't there be someone who has made it his profession to find out about all the top hunters in order to sell it to those who want it. That adds additional complexity to the story. This way, Ging is not completely mysterious and there will be ppl out there who know about him.


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I agree with your presumption that Silva will have had to fight with Ging to have a good idea of Ging's abilities and that scenario seems unlikely from what Togashi has chosen to reveal to us.


So far we agree


> However, the point that I am trying to put forth is that Silva will definitely know about Ging and the fact that he is one of the top 5 nen users in the world makes any information about him highly valued, and add the fact the Ging is extremely cautious and mysterious ... any information about him will fetch a lot of money.


I agree, the existance of Ging Freecs is something he knows





> This itself is lure enough for people hunters to go out in search of Ging. I am not saying everyone will be successful in this quest but someone is bound to get some information about Ging.


Well, Kaito only found Ging recently after several years of search and he was his apprentice who knew much more about Ging than any other hunter, so it's not very far-fetched to think no one has found him yet, but for arguments sake let's say someone has.





> And Silva would definitely be one of those interested to know about Ging.


This part I do not agree about at all, Killuas family has no regard for anyone until the have received the order, nothing has hinted at all that they know about victims beforehand. 





> Recall the Godfathers announcing an award for information about the Genyei Rydoan. Why can't there be someone who has made it his profession to find out about all the top hunters in order to sell it to those who want it. That adds additional complexity to the story.


Agreeable, but as I said earlier it's hard to see how anyone else have found out about him.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 4, 2008)

Isn't Ging's name thought to be known throughout the world based on his accomplishments etc. I think Silva would know (of) him at a personal level. I also think they have a rudimentary sketch of the main players in hxh.

Don't forget that the Zoaldyecks are the greatest assassins in the world. Even to the point that the president of the Hunter Association enlists their personal help to fight the King.

They're an institution in the HxHverse, so I doubt they wouldn't be anything but among the best. If Silva were ordered to kill Ging, I don't doubt they would be able to find out his whereabouts and be big enough of a threat to be able to kill him.


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm not saying they wouldn't be able to find him, but rather they wouldn't care until they got an order to execute him or something.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 4, 2008)

Danchou: Aren't you going to kill me? You'll never get a chance like this again
Zeno: Our clients, the Godfathers are dead so the deals off. We only kill for business, we don't have the luxury to kill for pleasure.

Something along those lines

Which indicates that they do not research people before-hand. They didn't do a search on Danchou or the Ryodan either, although we know they can't be found in any database.


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you, Killua...


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 4, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I knew that you meant the pre nen Gon Vs Killua.
> Still, I'd say that Gon won't get raped ... you are underestimating his skills. Remember that he surived in the wild before his quest for becoming a hunter. His hearing and sight constantly amazed Killua. And Killua would find it very hard to use his skills which rely on fooling the target.



now you make me laugh XD are you comparing Killua to animals? XD 



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I will conceede that Killua might have better attacks but getting to Gon will depend on beating his guard.
> *Also add the statement I bolded below in defense of my claim *



That claim will only work in nen fights which i declared they wont have any nen abilities


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2008)

Wait someone is actually considering that Killua wouldn't kill Gon in a second pre-nen ?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 4, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> now you make me laugh XD are you comparing Killua to animals? XD
> 
> I have *no* clue how you managed to interpret my post in this manner XD
> 
> That claim will only work in nen fights which i declared they wont have any nen abilities



I still maintain that Gon Vs Killua won't be a rape. Gon will loose, but it will take some time for Killua to kill him. 

@Frejia - yeah


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2008)

Dear lord, anything you say from this point on will be worth about ... nothing in my eyes.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 4, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Dear lord, anything you say from this point on will be worth about ... nothing in my eyes.



like I care


----------



## Danchou (Sep 4, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I'm not saying they wouldn't be able to find him, but rather they wouldn't care until they got an order to execute him or something.


Of course they only move after they've got an order, but based on their status in HxH I think they have a fair chance of success after they do.



Killua said:


> Danchou: Aren't you going to kill me? You'll never get a chance like this again
> Zeno: Our clients, the Godfathers are dead so the deals off. We only kill for business, we don't have the luxury to kill for pleasure.
> 
> Something along those lines
> ...


It was indicated that they had already dealt with the Ryodan before, so they knew about them already. They also knew that Illumi had targeted the 10 Godfathers, so they weren't hellbent on taking out the Ryodan no matter what.

Just check how professionally Zeno deals with a monster such as Nef when he first came into contact with him. It's just another day at the office for him. Then compare him to how things went between Gings disciple Kaito and Nef.

Also, you don't seem to take into account the status of the Zoaldyecks. Like the fact that they're the greatest assassins in HxH and that even the president of the Hunter association specially handpicked their services (instead on relying on hunters). They're hightier in HxH.

They're pretty much in the same league.

Btw: Who do y'all think is stronger between Gings followers? Kaito or Reiza?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 4, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Btw: Who do y'all think is stronger between Gings followers? Kaito or Reiza?



I'd say Reiza because I think he must have more battle experience than Kaito ... though I personally love Kaito's hatsu. 
I really hated it when Togashi Killed him off =/

btw, is Kaito Materialization ?


----------



## Danchou (Sep 4, 2008)

Crazy Slot is definitely materialization, so it's very likely. I liked that Togashi had the guts to kill him off.

I think I agree with you. Reiza is probably stronger than Kaito. I do think Reiza's hatsu is a bit limited if you compare them though.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

Killua would rape Gon pre and post nen >.>


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't think Killua would own Gon post nen learning, but I do think he'd win.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 4, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> It was indicated that they had already dealt with the Ryodan before, so they knew about them already. They also knew that Illumi had targeted the 10 Godfathers, so they weren't hellbent on taking out the Ryodan no matter what.


If they knew about them already, why did they analyze Danchou to death and calling him a skilled Nen user at such young age?



> Just check how professionally Zeno deals with a monster such as Nef when he first came into contact with him. It's just another day at the office for him. Then compare him to how things went between Gings disciple Kaito and Nef.


What does this have to do with anything? In a way, it strengthens my point because it's pure business, and no research has been made before-hand. Do you really think Netero has knowledge of what Meruem can do? Seriously?



> Also, you don't seem to take into account the status of the Zoaldyecks. Like the fact that they're the greatest assassins in HxH and that even the president of the Hunter association specially handpicked their services (instead on relying on hunters). They're hightier in HxH.
> 
> They're pretty much in the same league.



I know their status in the HxH world, but it has not been proven that they research their victims, on the contrary. Another example is Illumi's needle. What would be the point of said needle if they knew their skills before-hand? Then they wouldn't even go.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 4, 2008)

Killua said:


> If they knew about them already, why did they analyze Danchou to death and calling him a skilled Nen user at such young age?


Silva fought Kuroro before that's how he knew that he can steal abilities. And his development after that surpassed his imagination. So, he warned Zeno to be careful.



> What does this have to do with anything? In a way, it strengthens my point because it's pure business, and no research has been made before-hand. Do you really think Netero has knowledge of what Meruem can do? Seriously?


It shows that A: Zeno is used to facing hightier people like Nef who owned someone of Kaito's level despite him being Ging's direct subordinate without that much preptime. B: That Ging is probably in his league.



> I know their status in the HxH world, but it has not been proven that they research their victims, on the contrary. Another example is Illumi's needle. What would be the point of said needle if they knew their skills before-hand? Then they wouldn't even go.


They don't research their victims? Killua stated that as an assassin he was trained to study and wait so that he can take out his victims at the best moment he can take them out. They prepare themselves thoroughly for assassinations in order to avoid unnecessary risks.

If Silva were assigned to take out Ging, I'm pretty sure he'd take some level of precautions. They'd have a good fight.

Plus, we know too little about Ging to really say hwo strong he is unlike with Silva.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 4, 2008)

lol discussions:
Silva V Gin: Frankly people, its pointless to put Gin in match-ups when we dont know, well, anything about his abilities aside from the fact that his nen skills are among the top 5 in the world and if hype is to be believed, yes, number 1. However, he was never stated to be the strongest in the world, and for all we know, Gin's hatsu could be a healing hatsu, and if stated he is one of the top 5 NEN USERS (and not top 5 most powerful) then he could just be awesome at healing. Now i know this example obviously isnt true but im trying to show how useless putting Gin in matchups would be- we know nothing, especially when in the nen world, strategy and luck play such a big part along with hatsus (thats not to say that skill isnt a main deciding factor XD). So for this match-up, all i can say is that silva is undoubtedly top/high tier, and no matter how strong gin is, Silva would most likely give him a run for his money, based on hype, gin would take this, and being one of the top 5 nen users, he probably would, but like i said: we dont know for sure.

- Gon V Killua: no doubt before pre-nen, Killua is much much stronger than Gon, and i do think its  more or less a rape situation if Killua werent to hold back. Even after nen, Killua has always remained by an edge the more skilled of the two, and it seemed that would continue. The deciding factor would then be hatsu, Gons (Ja)janken is extremely powerful, but even that would have been enough due to its obvious weaknesses (stated by knuckles in the manga), however, gons idea to fein a jajanken, and hit with a scissors, or paper, or not hit at all, using it as a decoy, added a whole new dimension to Gon's fighting. This put Gons hatsu ahead of Killuas also extremely impressive electricity, and Jajanken i believe has quite a bit more destructive power than Narukami. Killuas use of Yoyos also complements his hatsu very well and adds another dimension to HIS game.

  Now thats all before recent advancements. What i said was all beginning-mid ant arc, and a match-up between Gon and Killua would have probably resulted in a draw, and maybe (just maybe) Gon edging it slightly. However, recent advancements (not really recent due to togashis hiatuses XD) have benefited both characters, but it is Killua who has been given the biggest power-up. Killuas ability to transform his nen into electricity has taken him a whole level above Gon, his reactions are now insane and his speed has also gone up. Coupled with that, he has removed Illumis needle from his head which is a huge step forward for him. Gon however, has just learned alittle strategy, with that being basically it. At the current time in the series, Killua is stronger than Gon (something that may affect this is the fact that Gons nen strength increases when he is angry/emotional, so im not sure how much that would affect but most likely killua will take this).

 As for the future/ potential, i do believe what that chameleon guy said (damn it ive forgotten his name...) in that Gons potential is near unlimited, i do see Gon becoming stronger than Killua in the future (obviously not by too much), although of course Killua will also become extremely powerful.

 I think that wraps it up


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 4, 2008)

You are all wrong

Ging > Danchou > Feitan > Killua > rest


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 4, 2008)

Your all wrong

Illumi > all.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2008)

But Gon has the main character shield


----------



## Fran (Sep 4, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Seriously, Mattaru, where you the mattykins on NF comments ?



Nope  
I hope Killua doesn't become emo/angsty once Gon does inevitably surpass his strength. And then the conventional "main character" vs. "his best friend" clich? begins 

lol


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 4, 2008)

the great hisoka said gon has no chance in reaching killua level
gon wont surpass killua ever

anyone see the modified op of naruto amazing


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2008)

Hisoka never said that >_> Anywhere.


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 4, 2008)

Killua said:


> You are all wrong
> 
> Ging > Danchou > Feitan > Killua > rest



Ging is just hype fodder and he never did anyting except recover some ruins even GI wasn't really made by him he just force other people to work and didn't pay shit to them.


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2008)

And train a super strong hunter, tame a beast bigger than a fucking city... yeah, nothing.


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 4, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> And train a super strong hunter, tame a beast bigger than a fucking city... yeah, nothing.



You mean Kaito... hmm if he really did a good job Kaito will be alive now and he was awesome but he is kinda death now...yeah great job Ging! Insted of training Ging just keep runing from him and Gon.

And about that beast bigger than a city do you really think only he can do this Hisoka, Kurapaika, Kuroro, Netero, Zeno i bet all these guys can do the same thing, sorry but i can't say thats impressive.


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2008)

You my friend are a moron, you've presented no real evidence, you downplay all the facts and assume everything.


The whole point is that Ging is running from Gon, but maybe that didn't get through your skull ? >_>

Then the fact that Kaito is uber strong didn't seem to get through either...

And wow, you just went and assumed everyone could do that, great going with arguments.


Ging is anti-social and left his son, thus he will always run from him.


Kaito was fucking strong but lost to Nefelpitou a fucking beast.

And I haven't seen anything hinting that they could even remotely tame the one that he was sitting on... not the one that the one he was sitting on was sitting on.


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 4, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> You my friend are a moron, you've presented no real evidence, you downplay all the facts and assume everything.
> 
> 
> The whole point is that Ging is running from Gon, but maybe that didn't get through your skull ? >_>
> ...



Wow you are very educated your mother must be proud can't you argue with other without insults 

First about the big beast tell me just one thing whats the fucking point in doing that shit when you have a son looking for you and a great student to train but yeah sure Okay great way to spend your time. (Oh and you think Netero or Hisoka can't do the same thing thats fucking fine)

Look and tell me anoher thing what kinda training do you think it's better the one Ging did to Kaito or the one Bishi did to Gon and Killua!!!

And i never *assumed everyone could do that* i said "Bet" the best Nen user could do the same but really you call me a moron using these fuckep up arguments and we are talking about a big bird... oh please.

Ging is running from Gon because he is anti-social and a coward.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 4, 2008)

^ Quit that shit right now, we dont want something to happen with this thread as did awhile back.

Just an advice..


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 4, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Hisoka never said that >_> Anywhere.



he said that during the exam to netero
he said no xxx (gon) wont reach no xxx (killua) level 
as i remember  
i will look for it to be sure


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 4, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> Wow you are very educated your mother must be proud can't you argue with other without insults
> 
> First about the big beast tell me just one thing whats the fucking point in doing that shit when you have a son looking for you and a great student to train but yeah sure Okay great way to spend your time. (Oh and you think Netero or Hisoka can't do the same thing thats fucking fine)
> 
> ...



A few key points:

1. What was it that Kaito said to Gon in chapter 1? Oh that's right, that he's liked by animals and that makes a good Hunter. OH SHIT, that means Ging is the same deal, and it's rare.

2. Best Nen users? Kurapika is one of those? Please.

3. What Ging did to Kaito.


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 4, 2008)

Killua said:


> A few key points:
> 
> 1. What was it that Kaito said to Gon in chapter 1? Oh that's right, that he's liked by animals and that makes a good Hunter. OH SHIT, that means Ging is the same deal, and it's rare.
> 
> ...



1. So animals like Ging but i never said they didn't and i never said Ging was a bad Hunter etheir he even is the in TOP 5 best nen user but he never show why he is in top 5.

2. I said *Hisoka, Kurapaika, Kuroro, Netero, Zeno * could control the big bird Okay maybe not Kurapaika in this case but i can change him for Silva that even have a big dog and all.

3. Was that a question? You have to assume in this case because the manga never show how he training Kaito exect the "Hunting Ging Test" and why Kaito lost to Nefelpitou it's because he was more strong but why he was more strong than Kaito if Ging is in Top 5 Hunters and is the best damn teacher in the world there is someting odd here don't you think.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 4, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> 1. So animals like Ging but i never said they didn't and i never said Ging was a bad Hunter etheir he even is the in TOP 5 best nen user but he never show why he is in top 5.
> 
> 2. I said *Hisoka, Kurapaika, Kuroro, Netero, Zeno * could control the big bird Okay maybe not Kurapaika in this case but i can change him for Silva that even have a big dog and all.
> 
> 3. Was that a question? You have to assume in this case because the manga never show how he training Kaito exect the "Hunting Ging Test" and why Kaito lost to Nefelpitou it's because he was more strong but why he was more strong than Kaito if Ging is in Top 5 Hunters and is the best damn teacher in the world there is someting odd here don't you think.



Points 1 and 2 now collide. The bird or whatever is an animal. Animals like Freecs. Animals most likely don't like the ones you've mentioned. It's a matter of strength and actually being liked by the animals.

3. Yes, there is. Wasn't it said that "If Kaito was alone he most likely could have done better" or something like that? Also, Kaito's Hatsu, really REALLY unstable.


----------



## Xell (Sep 4, 2008)

Why debate about Ging? We barely know anything about him.

You're pretty much ruining the thread. Stop being such a shit cunt.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh you mean ruining a thread that would be dead?


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 4, 2008)

Xell said:


> Why debate about Ging? We barely know anything about him.
> 
> You're pretty much ruining the thread. Stop being such a shit cunt.



I agree talking about a bird is just stupid if anyone have someting to say to me them give me PM and let the others have pace.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 4, 2008)

lols I thought it was a pretty good debate, unless both parties are getting actually angry from it, then I would call it retarded. 

at the end of the day at least it is on topic XD


----------



## Xell (Sep 4, 2008)

True, it was on topic, but it was also getting pretty heated..

:3 I don't want to see my favorite thread get destroyed in a shitstorm of flames.


----------



## Fran (Sep 4, 2008)

lol bird wut 

The big bird sitting on top of another big bird?
What's there to debate ?


There are much more interesting topics.

Like...

How Gon should make The Kinniku Buster his signature Hatsu!




KIIINNNNNNIIIIKKUUUUUUU BUSSTTTTTTAAAAAAAA 



Now who to throw in for our next random fanpairing


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 4, 2008)

so I reread the Genei Ryodan arc and I finally read the ant arc and I remembered how much I love this series.  

Mereum is a really great character and the way he was developed with the different strategy games was so great for me.  I love to see a villain with true intelligence and character as opposed to just being the next stronger guy.  Perfect timing that it will be back soon too, I can't wait


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> 1. So animals like Ging but i never said they didn't and i never said Ging was a bad Hunter etheir he even is the in TOP 5 best nen user but he never show why he is in top 5.


Ok, What happened when the animals came at them by the Zoaldycks doorsteps ? Leorio and Kurapica went for the kill while Gon instantly tamed it... yet it's perfectly fine to belive Kurapica could do it now... right ? 


> 2. I said *Hisoka, Kurapaika, Kuroro, Netero, Zeno * could control the big bird Okay maybe not Kurapaika in this case but i can change him for Silva that even have a big dog and all.


Yes, amazing a dog that was the equivalent of that "dragons" claw proves that he can tame it.





> 3. Was that a question? You have to assume in this case because the manga never show how he training Kaito exect the "Hunting Ging Test" and why Kaito lost to Nefelpitou it's because he was more strong but why he was more strong than Kaito if Ging is in Top 5 Hunters and is the best damn teacher in the world there is someting odd here don't you think.



No one ever stated he was the best teacher, but like it's been said in the manga, you can teach someone as much basics as you want, but some parts need to be experienced in battle.

Kaito was done with his lessons btw, he found Ging and cleared the final test.



Xell said:


> Why debate about Ging? We barely know anything about him.
> 
> You're pretty much ruining the thread. Stop being such a shit cunt.



If anything, this is ruining the thread, we're having a discussion about a character while you come in from nowhere and say we're cunts... what is that about ?


Nothing about your post was even on-topic.


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Ok, What happened when the animals came at them by the Zoaldycks doorsteps ? Leorio and Kurapica went for the kill while Gon instantly tamed it... yet it's perfectly fine to belive Kurapica could do it now... right ? Yes, amazing a dog that was the equivalent of that "dragons" claw proves that he can tame it.
> 
> No one ever stated he was the best teacher, but like it's been said in the manga, you can teach someone as much basics as you want, but some parts need to be experienced in battle.
> 
> ...



Looks like you calm down and decided to use arguments now instead of insults okay let's end the debate.

First Damn man i just said that i was wrong about Kurapika taming the beast but not because of that episode you just said but because he have nen "problems" and he is full of hate but i don't see any difference between Mike and the big bird except size.

About Kaito fighting Nefelpitou and even having a HUGE experienced in battle and having a unstable Hatsu which at that time of the fight gave him the best weapon to use, he not only lost but got RAPED and Nefelpitou was playing with his fucking head without any injury!!!

The fight was off-scren and of course Kaito lost a arm right at the beginning but if i have to find a explanation of why he was defeat and humiliated i say it's because Ging didn't teach Kaito what made him a TOP 5 all he did was give him the basic of the basic and them letf him to play hide and seek because this type of thing combines well with his personality.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> Looks like you calm down and decided to use arguments now instead of insults okay let's end the debate.


actually I didn't find anything of what I said earlier insulting, I just stated what I thought really.


> First Damn man i just said that i was wrong about Kurapika taming the beast but not because of that episode you just said but because he have nen "problems" and he is full of hate but i don't see any difference between Mike and the big bird except size.


Taming a beast has nothing to do with nen....





> About Kaito fighting Nefelpitou and even having a HUGE experienced in battle and having a unstable Hatsu which at that time of the fight gave him the best weapon to use, he not only lost but got RAPED and Nefelpitou was playing with his fucking head *without any injury!!!*


Really now ? Cause I can see allot of bruises. Or is my eyes failing me even with the glasses on ?


> The fight was off-scren and of course Kaito lost a arm right at the beginning but if i have to find a explanation of why he was defeat and humiliated i say it's because Ging didn't teach Kaito what made him a TOP 5 all he did was give him the basic of the basic and them letf him to play hide and seek because this type of thing combines well with his personality.



Once again, it's been stated throughout the manga that you'll have to figure some things out on your own, for example your hatsu, then you need to have lots of battle experience, as shown in Greed Island when for example Killua is analysing his enemy.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> actually I didn't find anything of what I said earlier insulting, I just stated what I thought really.
> 
> Taming a beast has nothing to do with nen....Really now ? Cause I can see allot of bruises. Or is my eyes failing me even with the glasses on ?
> 
> ...



Indeed I wouldn't have called it rape I mean the shemale ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) had some bruises right


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Not to mention the fact that you guys are clearly underestimating what it means to lose an arm, maybe if it'd had heal up it'd matter in the way you're thinking. but after 3 seconds, the pain, the fatigue, the draining of blood kicks in, after that arm was severed, he was done.


He knew it himself and thought he'd hold him back.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Not to mention the fact that you guys are clearly underestimating what it means to lose an arm, maybe if it'd had heal up it'd matter in the way you're thinking. but after 3 seconds, the pain, the fatigue, the draining of blood kicks in, after that arm was severed, he was done.
> 
> 
> He knew it himself and thought he'd hold him back.



Indeed i've always thought Kaito is underrated here


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> 1:actually I didn't find anything of what I said earlier insulting, I just stated what I thought really.
> 
> 2:Taming a beast has nothing to do with nen....Really now ? Cause I can see allot of bruises. Or is my eyes failing me even with the glasses on ?
> 
> ...



1: So can people start calling you a "moron" and won't care because thats not a insult for you? 

2h so he does got some injury i didn't even remember those scratches because i don't read HxH since this damn hiatus but get real that was a fucking rape.

3: Yeah i agree so your point is...


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

I can't see why he is.





> 1: So can people start calling you a "moron" and won't care because thats not a insult for you?


Seen staff members calling many many many members morons, so I suppose it goes without saying I can too, but that's besides the point, from my point of view your comment was "moronic" which is why I called you a moron, feel free to do the same.





> 2h so he does got some injury i didn't even remember those scratches because i don't read HxH since this damn hiatus but get real that was a fucking rape.


Read my other post too I made, above hibari kyoyas.





> 3: Yeah i agree so your point is...


Point is, you can't make anyone a top hunter, they have to teach themselves.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 5, 2008)

i think nen user can prevent the draining of blood as hisoka did with both arm
but may be that is just hisoka

but anyway with one arm aganist aroyal guard even hisoka or kuroro cant beat them easily


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

If they lost the arm on the spot i doubt they could beat him, like i said.


Or well, Hisoka if he stops the draining and his tolerance of pain is amazing.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 5, 2008)

But I think Kaito was already a great hunter since he found Ging. Despite that he got owned by Nef. If he was able he wouldn't have lost his arm. And even without it his handicap was big, but I doubt that really sealed his fate. Ubo destroyed people using his head alone.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

people =/= Nefelpitou.

Fighting a person on an equal level... seriously guys, I'm not saying Kaito would have beaten Nefel, but you all act like he would've been curbstomped either way.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 5, 2008)

who thinks netero can beat the king?
me i dont think so


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Seen staff members calling many many many members morons, so I suppose it goes without saying I can too, but that's besides the point, from my point of view your comment was "moronic" which is why I called you a moron, feel free to do the same.



Oh please your idea makes a great debate and i see everday in KL1 when people lacks good arguments they start trolling or flaming but them again if your goin to get angry because i don't like Ging just put me on ignore and move on man.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Trust me, if I was angry you'd notice, trolling and flaming wise, well you could ask around and see if that was me trolling or flaming, the fact that you didn't make any kind of argument in that post was what made me call you a moron.

It seems rather you got angry in which case I apologize but I stand by that I think the post itself was moronic... As far as liking Ging, he's not very high on my personal favourite list but that does not mean I won't take him for what he is.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 5, 2008)

The Injiyuu were pretty powerful themselves. But it shows a handicap isn't all that difficult to overcome.

I think Kaito would've been curbstomped less if he had his arm, but all things point to Nef being on a completely other level. He even says so much when he feels Nef's aura. Something like: A monster. How can this be possible?


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Like it was stated by the reinforcement... oh I won't quote.


----------



## Xell (Sep 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> If anything, this is ruining the thread, we're having a discussion about a character while you come in from nowhere and say we're cunts... what is that about ?
> 
> 
> Nothing about your post was even on-topic.



I was a bit out of line calling you guys shit cunts, I apologize for that. But, I was on-topic and I came 'from nowhere' to stop what was slowly becoming flames.

I still stand by my point, you guys were debating over a character who we've barely seen and know nothing about. We don't know if Ging could beat Silva.. We don't know if it's all an exaggeration. It's pointless to debate about.

But go ahead anyways.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

At least it's keeping the thread on the first page and being on-topic.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Like it was stated by the reinforcement... oh I won't quote.


But still Netero questioned how strong he compared he was compared to Nef when he saw him.

And we all knew what happened to that reinforcement, Novu, when he was on the verge of facing the Royal Guards. Seeing Pufu's En was enough to scare him into retirement and change his haircolour at the same time.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Agreed, but the smoker guy still stood by, and it was his comment I was pointing at.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok. What he said was right to a certain extent. But if you look at it more in depth based on what Biscuit said it's possible that people can't ever beat someone on another powerlevel.

In this case Kaito could have been E and Nef is D. He shouldn't be able to defeat him at all even if what Morau said is true. It only holds true for fighters on a similar level.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, that's true to an extent too... but that example mostly is in regard to Killua because of the needle.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ Freija, Bisuke's examples apply to all nen fights, and the range of the bar refers to what you quoted morau saying, a nen fight is unpredictable- but that is only when the two opponents are within decent range of each others strengths. I mean- look at novu in that scan, all calm and calculated, agreeing with morau, but when he saw nef, he had no doubt she was out of his league. I do believe that Kaito is indeed very strong, and his unpredictable Hatsu does make his range even larger (him being at his top if he gets the strongest weapon, or bottom if he gets the weakest), but no matter what, he was always going to lose to nef, and it was always going to be a fairly one-sided match (though of course, with both hands and his best weapon, i really doubt it would have been a curbstomp). Nefelpitou is a fucking beast, i mean- yupi nen figure is (around) 700,000 (!!!!) now i dont think i need to stress how high that is, the royal guards are a level above kaito.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

I highly doubt that Nefel would always win, no matter the environment...


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 5, 2008)

its impossible to say 'no matter the environment' but i firmly believe that nef could have beaten kaito even if he had both hands and he had his #1 weapon (unless that weapon is like, totally broke XD), of course in that situation it would have been far from a curbstomp but the winner for me would be nef again and again. Kaito is indeed very strong (and the problem in this debate is that we dont know exactly HOW strong), but as i said, nefelpitou is a beast.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Agreeable.....


----------



## Danchou (Sep 5, 2008)

What? Do we actually agree around here!?

*shocked*


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Can't I be rational ?


----------



## Danchou (Sep 5, 2008)

Not if it kills the discussion. 

*Goes off to find another point that will make this thread soar to furious heights*

*scratches off*
Gon vs. Killua
Ging vs. Silva
Kaito vs. Nef
Kuroro vs. Hisoka?

This will take a while.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok ok, THAT IS NOT AGREEABLE YOU'RE RONG IT BE TOTALLY WEIRD IF GING NOT OWN HXH WORLD HIMSELF COMPLETELY!


better?


----------



## Danchou (Sep 5, 2008)

Hell yeah! 

BUT Hyskoa ARE StorOngest, cuz WIt his BUNGeE Gum eh can has JUST BEatS Everyon. HahAH, stupoid GinG Only RIDE TWo Dragonz aND runs awaY From 12years gon. SIlvA Throgh bigaSS Nenbalzz at hiem.

Now it's only time to wait for the first Silva/Hisoka/Ant King/../ fanboy to show up for support and the flames can begin. Just as planned.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, our evil plan will be a success


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 5, 2008)

hisoka beats everyone


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

HySoKa is teh storongest


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

Hisoka takes it alone.


----------



## TEK (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm not sure what's going on but I must agree, Hisoka is awesome.


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

Where is every one to talk about how awesome hisoka is?;-;


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 5, 2008)

I like this thread, it always ends with my fav character


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 5, 2008)

HiSoka PWnZORS tHat NOOB GiNG, HAhA GiNG RunS AwAY FrOM a 12 YeAr oLD, He's So WeAK He'S ScARed.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 5, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> HiSoka PWnZORS tHat NOOB GiNG, HAhA GiNG RunS AwAY FrOM a 12 YeAr oLD, He's So WeAK He'S ScARed.



 
..................


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

GiNg ToTaL PusSsye bea


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 5, 2008)

CoMpaRed tO HysOka tHey aRe aLl fOdDers


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

XDDDDDDDDDD ok enough fun...


Next topic will be... Feitan(prime, assume the level before discussing, come to a compromise) vs Nefelpitou


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 5, 2008)

VaIzARd ToNpa

*Spoiler*: __ 



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



PuSsY GiN


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 5, 2008)

Woha thats a hard one there ....

I'd say he might have a good chance since the more damage he takes the stronger he gets


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 5, 2008)

XD lol its seriez discussion time now 

 Feitan V Nef, well first im gonna have to put it at Feitan Prime as im not sure anything else would really be fair on him


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Feitan prime I'd personally assume his level currently is 1/3 of his prime as they clearly stated "He's no where near his prime" meaning he's so much weaker it's very notable... maybe even a bigger difference than that... as for his Hatsu, I had a thread on that a million years ago... lol let me try and find it.



Edit: sel


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 5, 2008)

oi oi oi
i think Feitan is in his prime
he just didnt fight for real for some time he gets better in the heat of the battle


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

It was clearly stated he was very out of practice.... several times.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 5, 2008)

Feitan is my fav Gen member


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> It was clearly stated he was very out of practice.... several times.



so he needs sometime to reach his true level again


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Feitan prime I'd personally assume his level currently is 1/3 of his prime as they clearly stated "He's no where near his prime" meaning he's so much weaker it's very notable... maybe even a bigger difference than that... as for his Hatsu, I had a thread on that a million years ago... lol let me try and find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: sel



 lol, Reckoner has a post in that thread 

 To be completely honest, im unsure how strong Feitan prime would be, its undisputed thats hes VERY strong, with an astounding hatsu (that seems like theres more then the one type we've seen), but exactly how strong is his best. Him being rusty i believe wont take him down to 1/3rd of his strength and even if it did, as with the fight with the queen, he'll quickly progress in strength as the fight goes on. Oh, and, hes a fucking speed DEMON.

 yes he is definetaly one of my favourite ryodan too () but lol im not too into him being a pedo XD


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

I can't understand what you guys were saving eariler.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 5, 2008)

Gary said:


> I can't understand what you guys were saving eariler.



Kaito and power levels I think there was 2 much 2 read so i didn't


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Kaito and power levels I think there was 2 much 2 read so i didn't



lrn2 english.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

I just noticed the date on that thread I made... man has it been 2 years already...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I just noticed the date on that thread I made... man has it been 2 years already...



link


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Go back one page, or to the top of this one.. Uchiha Alia's quote.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 5, 2008)

Holyshit its been 2 years since we've seen Feitans moves


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 5, 2008)

Gary said:


> I can't understand what you guys were saving eariler.



I wasnt saving anything lol



Freija is Chillin' said:


> I just noticed the date on that thread I made... man has it been 2 years already...



yeah i noticed that too lol

to be quite honest, when i first read about feitan's ability and power, I was like if he is that good, and he is just a member of GR, then how strong is Kuroro and kuroro might not even be in top 5 nen users and how strong are the top 5?


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Holyshit its been 2 years since we've seen Feitans moves


More so even XDDDDDDDDDD


Hisoka said:


> I wasnt saving anything lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that makes me feel like .... something


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 5, 2008)

why is Hisoka interested in Machi ?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 5, 2008)

isnt it obvious because 1. she is hot unlike the other girl in the group 2. she is strong 3. She seems pretty tough 4. her hatsu is very handy for his fights XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> why is Hisoka interested in Machi ?





Hisoka said:


> isnt it obvious because 1. she is hot unlike the other girl in the group 2. she is strong 3. She seems pretty tough 4. her hatsu is very handy for his fights XD



Not to mention she has the same stone cold attitude just like Hisoka.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> More so even XDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> Damn, that makes me feel like .... something







hgfdsahjkl said:


> why is Hisoka interested in Machi ?



if i was Hisoka i'd be interested in Machi


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I wasnt saving anything lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant saying


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

OLD, THAT'S IT!


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

lol wut      .


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Read up on what's happened.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 5, 2008)

I want a piece of Machi plx


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Lol, Machi is awesome, but a little too cruel for my taste


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 5, 2008)

Gary said:


> I meant saying



whats with the face? =D



Freija is Chillin' said:


> OLD, THAT'S IT!



dont start on that 



Hibari Kyoya said:


> I want a piece of Machi plx



everyone does


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

I read that and I'm still confused ;-;


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 5, 2008)

Thats not a surprise for me XD you remember your member motivational pic? =D


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 5, 2008)

yeah i like Machi
but that bitch needs to treat Hisoka better than that 
he is too good for her


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 5, 2008)

^ nice sig i see sendoh pek


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 5, 2008)

hell yeah sendoh


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 5, 2008)

the fc lacks ur posting


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Thats not a surprise for me XD you remember your member motivational pic? =D



I'm different from that time.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 5, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> the fc lacks ur posting



i will be there
we need to spread sendoh love


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh snap, I kept updating on the last page and missed this one.


I was like, why doesn't anyone reply >_>


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Oh snap, I kept updating on the last page and missed this one.
> 
> 
> I was like, why doesn't anyone reply >_>



.....slowpoke.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Comes from the guy stuck on 6.500 posts.


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

Only cause i'm cleaning manga.

I would be at around 7k if fork shy didn't make me lose 500 post.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 5, 2008)

i want my 3.5k posts back


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 5, 2008)

anyways Nef will rape the shit out of Feitan 

*waits for flames*


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Lol, well if I didn't post as much as I did in the blender I'd have too much posts XD


And why did forkshy cut you ?


Edit: Well I'm a firm believer that Feitan at his prime would gut Nef.


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Lol, well if I didn't post as much as I did in the blender I'd have too much posts XD
> 
> 
> And why did forkshy cut you ?
> ...



It wasn't a  cut.
It was because he had some secert mod powers he made us lose all the post we had in the joke fanclub=/


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

That's not a loss, post count in the FC section isn't even functional... never was.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Well I'm a firm believer that Feitan at his prime would gut Nef.



Nef would kick his ass and hand it back to him  lol

in all seriouness i would agree that Feitan would probably win it...


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Nef would kick his ass and hand it back to him  lol
> 
> in all seriouness i would agree that Feitan would probably win it...



You better


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> That's not a loss, post count in the FC section isn't even functional... never was.



well basically.
forkshy moved all the joke fanclubs into a place where post counted.
But he deleted them in a way so all the post you had in them got lost.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> You better



or else? 

lol lets see how far this goes


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Gary said:


> well basically.
> forkshy moved all the joke fanclubs into a place where post counted.
> But he deleted them in a way so all the post you had in them got lost.


Well, what I think of most staff members are common knowledge so I'll leave it at that.


Hisoka said:


> or else?
> 
> lol lets see how far this goes



I dunno  It just sounds tougher when I say it like that.


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

combo breaker of frejia and hisoka.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

You're so going to get banned for postwhoring -_-;;


But seriously guys...

What will the new chapter be about ?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 5, 2008)

lols you broke my combo ouchhhhhhhhh

anyways what else can we discuss, what are the chances of this arc being the last arc? 

Edit: the new chapter will probably be a catch up, with nothing much in it, I am guessing or maybe netero vs King lighting up


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

That is sad but big...


If he thinks about us the slightest he'll try to end it as fast as possible to give us an ending before he croaks/the manga gets discontinued.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 5, 2008)

Hopefully the King and Netero.

I wonder if whats his face the guy with the big pipe is doing ok.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd rather see more of Gon, Killua and Nef.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 5, 2008)

Morau??? I have a feeling he wont make it through 

and dont say that Freija, although it is very true but i hope not, if he was getting back serious last year without any haituses we probably would have finished this arc by now and had a new arc round about now but as it seems right now, I have to say the chances of the manga ending with this arc are pretty high too =/

how old is he anyways? was he 40 something?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm a bit concerned for Morau's health considering he said he was about 40% coming in to the fight.  I hope he makes it but I wouldn't be surprised if he goes down.  Then again silva just came in too, so that helps.

about Feitan versus Nef, I definitely wouldn't call it a stomp.  Feitan would probably win considering the Pain Packer we saw wasn't the strongest and there are multiple forms, but Nef is a beast.  Moving 2 kms in an instant not even going all out, taking the blast from Netero and being fine as far as I can tell.  I don't think there are too many people that could own a royal guard.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 5, 2008)

is netero going to be a good match for the king 
or how much stronger the king is from his guards


----------



## Danchou (Sep 5, 2008)

Feitan's power has to be one of the most overpowered in the series. It's expected of one of the biggest badasses in the Ryodan and in HxH period.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Morau??? I have a feeling he wont make it through
> 
> and dont say that Freija, although it is very true but i hope not, if he was getting back serious last year without any haituses we probably would have finished this arc by now and had a new arc round about now but as it seems right now, I have to say the chances of the manga ending with this arc are pretty high too =/
> 
> how old is he anyways? was he 40 something?


I don't care really, the bastard has been going on this manga for 10 years and he's worked on it for like 5...



The Faint Smile said:


> I'm a bit concerned for Morau's health considering he said he was about 40% coming in to the fight.  I hope he makes it but I wouldn't be surprised if he goes down.  Then again silva just came in too, so that helps.
> 
> about Feitan versus Nef, I definitely wouldn't call it a stomp.  Feitan would probably win considering the Pain Packer we saw wasn't the strongest and there are multiple forms, but Nef is a beast.  Moving 2 kms in an instant not even going all out, taking the blast from Netero and being fine as far as I can tell.  I don't think there are too many people that could own a royal guard.



Well, I'd still say Feitan can match that speed, and if you think about it, he just burst with raw power in the start, that was rather a feat of strength than speed.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 5, 2008)

for example
king vs nef
i know king will win but it will be hard right
or a rape


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 5, 2008)

Well they did say someones going to die it might just be Morau Shoot is as good as dead as well =[


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

It'd be a hard fight if Nef went all out I suppose.


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

I think the new chapter will be out when the author gives it to SJ


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, that's a good point.... If he's drawn it already, I bet that lazy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) waits until the last second before drawing it.


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Well, that's a good point.... If he's drawn it already, I bet that lazy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) waits until the last second before drawing it.



Nothing about him surprised me any more


----------



## Danchou (Sep 5, 2008)

The King vs. one of his Royal Guards wouldn't be an easy match, but he'd still win without too much difficulty.

Just think how powerful he's supposed to be to have the Royal Guards as his bitches, keeping them in check with his muchfeared pimpslaps.

If the Royal Guards have auralevels close to the millions, seeing as he was nursed to be the most powerful being of all and considering his hatsu to absorb the aura of others, his auralevel is probably easily in the millions.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 5, 2008)

so how many chapters to the end of this arc do you think?
anyone knows how many chapters it have been so far


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> so how many chapters to the end of this arc do you think?
> anyone knows how many chapters it have been so far


I'm guessing 20


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> The King vs. one of his Royal Guards wouldn't be an easy match, but he'd still win without too much difficulty.
> 
> Just think how powerful he's supposed to be to have the Royal Guards as his bitches, keeping them in check with his muchfeared pimpslaps.
> 
> If the Royal Guards have auralevels close to the millions, seeing as he was nursed to be the most powerful being of all and considering his hatsu to absorb the aura of others, his auralevel is probably easily in the millions.



They follow the king merely cause that's what their purpose in life is.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 5, 2008)

Gary said:


> I'm guessing 20



i hope it will be 20
but i think it will be more

so we can shift to the big event


----------



## Danchou (Sep 5, 2008)

I think it'll take about 25-30 chapters to wrap things up in a satisfactory way.

The ant arc started in 185, so we'v had 95 chapters so far.



Freija is Chillin' said:


> They follow the king merely cause that's what their purpose in life is.


Yeah true. But I mean that it shows he's supposed to be on a different level from them. And they are beastly strong as it is.


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i hope it will be 20
> but i think it will be more
> 
> so we can shift to the big event





Reckoner said:


> I think it'll take about 25-30 chapters to wrap things up in a satisfactory way.
> 
> The ant arc started in 185, so we'v had 95 chapters so far.



dang I thought we only had like 50 .


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

95 chapters in like what... 4 years >_>


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 5, 2008)

Netero was able to smack away a charging Nef, but both he and Zeno were both casually put into a very dangerous position by the King.

No one was going all out but it provides a general guideline for assuming the King is significantly above them.

about Nef's 2 km feat, remember that he showed the ability to go at least twice as hard.

and I'd say it will probably take more like 30 barring something really sudden.  The Nef, Bufu and the King haven't even started and are going to take some considerable effort from the Hunters to stop.  There's also still Palm, the Octopus and a few other division commanders.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Sorry, I really didn't understand the last thing you wrote about Nef's feat.


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> 95 chapters in like what... 4 years >_>


D: 



The Faint Smile said:


> Netero was able to smack away a charging Nef, but both he and Zeno were both casually put into a very dangerous position by the King.
> 
> No one was going all out but it provides a general guideline for assuming the King is significantly above them.
> 
> about Nef's 2 km feat, remember that he showed the ability to go at least twice as hard.



holy shit they are  stronger then I thought.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 5, 2008)

wow
so it will be like 120 chapters
they can make a whole new anime with that number


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Lol, let's hope so... the anime status actually says "Hiatus" XD


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> wow
> so it will be like 120 chapters
> they can make a whole new anime with that number


yeah lol 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Lol, let's hope so... the anime status actually says "Hiatus" XD



never knew of such a thing


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 5, 2008)

when he accelerated to get to the King before Zeno and Netero, it was stated that he increased the power in his thighs twice as much as when he fought Kaito.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Aye, forgot about that scene.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 5, 2008)

anyone else in the ryodan can take a royal guard down?
i dont think so


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Too many unknowns in the Ryodan.... probably that guy with the wind up arm.


His ability has infinite potential.


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

I doubt any one can. They seem to weakXD


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

If they seemed weak in any way, you should considering rereading.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 5, 2008)

Wtf. Kuroro could take each one of them. In the nexgear tournament he came out on top over the King.

Feitan's Rising Sun, Ubo's Big Bang, Phinx' Ripper Cyclotron, Bonorenof's Jupiter, etc. are all attacks which can certainly win them fights against the Royal Guards.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't see how Nexgears tournament really makes anything official.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 5, 2008)

I never said official, but it indicates that a lot of people who follow HxH think he can take on the King.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 5, 2008)

i mean with exception of Kuroro Feitan and Ubo 

but the others i dont think so


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, I think Hisoka and Him could take out the king, as I rank them at around the strongest characters in the series.

Along with Kurapica(While fighting a Ryodan member of course)


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 5, 2008)

Yupi's punch was stronger than Big Bang imo.

also...do you remember when Killua said Nef's aura was more frightening then Hisoka or his father's?  Certainly aura isn't the only thing that determines fights but don't act like GR is stomping them.

Kuroro is just nuts though, that book was very large and he's shown several cheap techniques already.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd say high tier GR members should be able to take a Royal guard. I mean, Gon and Killua (who are still considered low GR level) are going to match up against Nef. Knuckles and Shoot are taking on Yupi and Morau is busy facing Pufu.

These people strike me as mid level in HxH at best, whereas I think the strongest GR and people like Ging, Zeno, Silva, Netero, Hisoka etc. are high or toptier. They are among the most powerful in HxH, so I'm pretty sure they'd be able to win.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Yupi's punch was stronger than Big Bang imo.
> 
> also...do you remember when Killua said Nef's aura was more frightening then Hisoka or his father's?  Certainly aura isn't the only thing that determines fights but don't act like GR is stomping them.
> 
> Kuroro is just nuts though, that book was very large and he's shown several cheap techniques already.



He said it was more "eerie" not stronger....

And  that punch was in no way stronger than big bang, if you recall Big Bang it took out a bigger area than that blast he made.



> I'd say high tier GR members should be able to take a Royal guard. I mean, Gon and Killua (who are still considered low GR level) are going to match up against Nef. Knuckles and Shoot are taking on Yupi and Morau is busy facing Pufu.
> 
> These people strike me as mid level in HxH at best, whereas I think the strongest GR and people like Ging, Zeno, Silva, Netero, Hisoka etc. are high or toptier. They are among the most powerful in HxH, so I'm pretty sure they'd be able to win.



I pretty much agree to this, but have some points about Zeno, Silva and Netero as they're out of their prime... but yeah I still think they could take them out, but not as easily as they could in their prime.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 5, 2008)

i think netero will lose to the king


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 5, 2008)

Hmm yeah I guess you're right, and it was his brother not his father.  

a question though, Is Netero actually still considered number 1 or is he just the most highly regarded?


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

He's not half as strong as he was when he got the title "the strongest" stated by himself very early after entering NGL


So it's definitely a thing in the past.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 5, 2008)

not no1 he said it him self
ah i wish if they will  us the guy who is recognized as no 1 in action
(even if hisoka could take him down )


----------



## Danchou (Sep 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> He said it was more "eerie" not stronger....
> 
> And  that punch was in no way stronger than big bang, if you recall Big Bang it took out a bigger area than that blast he made.
> 
> I pretty much agree to this, but have some points about Zeno, Silva and Netero as they're out of their prime... but yeah I still think they could take them out, but not as easily as they could in their prime.


Agreed almost completely.

Zeno (67) is now at about the same age Netero was when he reached his prime. And Silva (46) is also relatively young. Only Netero has clearly been affected by his age.



The Faint Smile said:


> Hmm yeah I guess you're right, and it was his brother not his father.
> 
> a question though, Is Netero actually still considered number 1 or is he just the most highly regarded?


By his own admission he is not the strongest in the world anymore. That was half a century ago when he was in his prime.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Agreed almost completely.
> 
> Zeno (67) is now at about the same age Netero was when he reached his prime. And Silva (46) is also relatively young. Only Netero has clearly been affected by his age.
> 
> By his own admission he is not the strongest in the world anymore. That was half a century ago when he was in his prime.



Granted about the Silva, I realized that myself after writing it, but was too lazy to edit him away. but I stand by Zeno, though who knows I might be wrong.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 5, 2008)

It's hard to imagine people like the Royal gaurds as mid tier but I guess you're right.  

Do we know of anyone in the top 5 outside of Ging?

Edit:
Big Bang
smashy
vs
Yupi
smashy

That fight would rock


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

We know Netero was one of them... But I can imagine a full out Hisoka and Kuroro being at that level...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 5, 2008)

what about iilumi who considers him as a toptier
or maha i think mah is a top tier


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> It's hard to imagine people like the Royal gaurds as mid tier but I guess you're right.
> 
> Do we know of anyone in the top 5 outside of Ging?



We know Netero was one of them.... but I can imagine a Hisoka/Kuroro going full out is at that level... if not I'm too scared to even think about that level.


As for Illumi, I think in general he's rather weak, he specializes in targeting unknowing people rather than a straight out fight.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> We know Netero was one of them.... but I can imagine a Hisoka/Kuroro going full out is at that level... if not I'm too scared to even think about that level.
> 
> 
> As for Illumi, I think in general he's rather weak, he specializes in targeting unknowing people rather than a straight out fight.



I bet Illumi is almost as strong as Hisoka, he musta learnt a few moves from his padre and grandad


----------



## Danchou (Sep 5, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> It's hard to imagine people like the Royal gaurds as mid tier but I guess you're right.
> 
> Do we know of anyone in the top 5 outside of Ging?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't exactly call them midtiers, because there's no chance in hell that anyone of those midtiers I mentioned should even have a shot at winning atm. But they definitely fall short compared to the hightiers.

And yes, that fight would be awesome. I'm still hoping we'll see more of Ubo in say a flashback or so.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Noticed how that Royal Guard used both hands, fully powered up and raged...


While Ubo was having a blast and used one hand.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 5, 2008)

who said Royal gaurds are mid tier mid tier 
show your self


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Depends on what you call mid tier, if double of Netero now is what it takes to be in the top 5, the RG's are actually mid tiers


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 5, 2008)

Royal Guard are mid-upper tier


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

That sounds plausible.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 5, 2008)

going by what we've seen, they're high tier.  It really depends how much further the peak is.  I wouldn't be surprised if they were still relatively high tier by the end.  

as for Ubo versus Yupi, it's true that Yupi used both hands but the GR says he got serious when he used Big Bang.  I'm not sure who I think would win yet...we need to see the limits of Yupi's endurance and transformations.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 5, 2008)

i think when netero said he is half as strong as he was he was exggerating
but he is still a top tier
and so are the RG

Knuckle is a mid tier


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

Guys I'm thinkning of re reading HxH should i?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 5, 2008)

Theres no point read slam dunk instead


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 5, 2008)

Gary said:


> Guys I'm thinkning of re reading HxH should i?



Probably a better use of your time then reading 95% of the current shounen.

There's some complex stuff too so it will still be very enjoyable.

Edit- Ooh slam Dunk is great too, you could try that.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 5, 2008)

Gary said:


> Guys I'm thinkning of re reading HxH should i?


No, go play some Fate/Stay night instead.


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> No, go play some Fate/Stay night instead.



never heard of....


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 5, 2008)

Fate/Stay night is quite good actually.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Awesome news... My dad is funding a new computer for me =)


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Awesome news... My dad is funding a new computer for me =)



Lucky        !~


----------



## Danchou (Sep 5, 2008)

The Royal Guards should be hightier, but honestly if Gon and co. who are midtiers at best are a match for them, then I doubt they classify as high tier.

Remember, Netero who is currently not even among the strongest in HxH is going to take on Meruem. That means that the people who are currently the strongest in HxH should still be (a tier) above him. So, he isn't really toptier.

Oh well, we'll see soon enough I guess. Or not, if Togashi continues to be 'sick'.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, I have to repay this kindness with hardlabour.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 5, 2008)

hisoka is awesome


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 5, 2008)

Gary said:


> never heard of....


What the fuck

Link removed
Start downloading


----------



## Danchou (Sep 5, 2008)

Some guys have all the luck. I'm still rocking my '02 Pentium 4. Which sucks beyond reckognition.

But it works and as I'm Dutch, I'm too cheap to buy a better one. 

Mweh, I think I'm going out for the night.

Hf gl.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Lol, first of all I can't view what's in that link


Secondly, 02' P4 is better than my ol' rusty AMD from 6 years back


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Lol, first of all I can't view what's in that link


You ain't l33t enough.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

No, I'm not unbanned enough.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 5, 2008)

I just noticed ur join date was 2004 u old dog


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

XDDDD This is my second account on NF, my first one was like member 500 something


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 6, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Awesome news... My dad is funding a new computer for me =)



 lucky you, congrats , also lol 4 years on these forums, and an account that was #500, your quite the old member 

 As for the tiers, i remember a while back we had a long discussion about this, and I think we all (mostly lol) agreed that the royal guards were in the top tier, just at the bottom of it . Nefelpitou is shown as the strongest royal guard and she may be alittle over that considering her beasty strength, and considering that she could leap over 4km in an instant her speed isnt bad either


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

We're talking battlewise now, Aurawise they're definitely in the top, but in a battle they can't be that high.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 6, 2008)

battlewise I think they just need more experience, if they come out of these fights alive, maybe in a few months then they will be really hard to deal with =S

and also how old is this forum??? XD


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 6, 2008)

Well aurawise i think they would be right up there with the top, i mean, an aura of 700,000 for yupi isnt bad  
 battlewise im not sure but they surely have the strength to compete- with such large aura's. Their flaw could be a lack of experience, but i do think all the royal guards have a claim for being in the top tier (especially nef, though the other two are more debatable)


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

This forum was born the 26:th september 2004


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 6, 2008)

lol im member #70,708, and freija is #2,228, lol thats quite a difference


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

Well if we go by my first account I was like 500 something 

But back then you didn't have the "name change thread" so I made a new account and I think the old one is deleted. looked for it but didn't find it last year


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 6, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> This forum was born the 26:th september 2004



So this place had over 500 members in the first few days??? 

I am impressed


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

This account is from the 27:th 

I think it gathered about 10k in a week or so... though I might be wrong.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 6, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> This account is from the 27:th
> 
> I think it gathered about 10k in a week or so... though I might be wrong.



I feel ashamed of my forum


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

I feel your pain D:


@Hisoka, Romi Paku we all came from there, we had over 100k members, and probably like 30k active members chatting off in the comments section.


So don't feel ashamed.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 6, 2008)

oh I see XD I sort of guessed it must have been from the site


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah, every real old schooler comes from there, except Vegeta, that bastard came from the NF before this one... Well I was there too, but only like the last week or so  That guy was like the first member there.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 6, 2008)

The NF before this one???


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah there was another one that died


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 6, 2008)

oh btw guys anyone here is interested in a HxH RP???


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

I want a playable RPG game, but I dislike the notion of RP for some reason -_-;


----------



## Susano-o (Sep 6, 2008)

lol have to spread  


story of my life

edit: *goes on negging spree*


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

Susano-O <33333333


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 6, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I want a playable RPG game, but I dislike the notion of RP for some reason -_-;



I know it does sound sort of geeky but its good once you get into it


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

2 things to say, first of all, just not my thing.


second TAGS ARE FUCKING GONE HURRAY!


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 6, 2008)

oh yeah i just noticed XD

but it doesnt show who is viewing the thread anymore =/


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

Well, too bad, but hey, the tags are gone


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2008)

PS3 Hunter x Hunter game pretty please. From the very beginning to like, Greed Island 

Imagine following the Ryodan on foot through York Shin, or trying not to get lost in the fog at the Hunter Exam.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 6, 2008)

An online HxH game would be awesome


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2008)

FUUUUCK THAT

Possibly deathmatches, but nothing more. I'd like a story which follows the manga precisely, so chasing the Ryodan is essential


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

Killua said:


> PS3 Hunter x Hunter game pretty please. From the very beginning to like, Greed Island
> 
> Imagine following the Ryodan on foot through York Shin, or trying not to get lost in the fog at the Hunter Exam.



Old school style, with pixel graphics, that'd be so fucking sweet


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2008)

I disagree. With all that Naruto and Bleach crap getting HD games, I freakin want a HxH game too. Last one was for the PS1.


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

I never played that one D:


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2008)

Neither did I, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah, bastards didn't release it to Sweden.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2008)

Not that, but we weren't into HxH during the PS1 era.


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

I was >_> or well, when was the ps1 era again ? >_> I've read HxH actively for 5 years -_-;


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2008)

PS1 era was before 2000.


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh right, yeah that's why


----------



## Danchou (Sep 6, 2008)

I've also been following this manga for 5 years now. At that point the York Shin arc was already animooted. And how little have we got since then.


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah DDDDDDDDDDDDDDD:


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 6, 2008)

lol now we have someone else aside from me and reckoner who has been reading for that long, to think- how little we've gotten in that space (fuck you togashi and the 2 year hiatus of death) since then, its saddening


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

I know lots of people who've covered it for that time XD


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 6, 2008)

yes me too but i mean in this thread XD


----------



## Danchou (Sep 6, 2008)

I even remember the time that HxH was dozens of chapters ahead of Naruto and the moment they were surpassed and now Naruto has like almost a 130+ chapter headstart.

F'n depressing.


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

Well, excl. Birkin, who's read it pretty much the same time as me I think Killua has read it for 3-4 yearsish


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2008)

That sounds about right.


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

You need to read more mangas Killua


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm reading One Piece bitch

But I have shitloads of homework atm so I'm kinda busy.


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

Same, same D:


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2008)

Didn't you say that you didn't get homework?

Or did you refer to the One Piece part?


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

Well, it's not homework, but I can't work in class, the students in the new class are retards, so I work at home instead.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2008)

Also known as Sweden

<3


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm nub. I've been reading for 2 years.

I was hesitant to get into anime. Then hesitant to get into fansubs. Then hesitant to try anything new. Then hesitant to get into manga. ...I'm stubborn.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 6, 2008)

I am pretty new, it has only been a year for me, so it isnt so bad yet


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2008)

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT

I got awesome ideas for a manga


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 6, 2008)

I been reading this since the Naruto anime had  the sannin fight no idea how long ago that was


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2008)

15000 POST IS MINE

Flawless victory.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 6, 2008)

I missed another one

and care to share your ideas Killua XD


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2008)

It's not HxH related

Me and a handful of people are in the process of writing a manga so sorry, can't share!


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 6, 2008)

Killua, edit that 15k post into something epic


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2008)

Out of epic ideas right now D:


----------



## Danchou (Sep 6, 2008)

^
Word @ make it epic.

The lack of HxH has driven me on a search for good doujinshi.

The KurapicaxLeorio/GonxKillua/GonxHisoka parings make my eyes burn. 

Sadly at the same time, much of it has better art than some of Togashi's scribbles. 

Argh, I want my next hxh fix.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2008)

I know the existance of one Shizuku doujin, and that's it D:

I want me some Machi


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh man Reckoner you seem pretty desperate for HxH  same here =/

and nice one Killua ^_^


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 6, 2008)

Yar, Machi FTW. But I'm afraid of what she'd do with those strings of her's...

Edit:

...We're talking about porn, right?


----------



## Danchou (Sep 6, 2008)

Shizuku <3
Machi <4

Heck, even Pakunoda wasn't all that bad. 



Hisoka said:


> Oh man Reckoner you seem pretty desperate for HxH  same here =/
> 
> and nice one Killua ^_^


Is it that obvious?  But yeah, it's gotten pretty bad.

They should've just kept quiet about HxH's return from hiatus until October. Then the agony would be much less.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 6, 2008)

yeah then we would suddenly get a chapter =D


----------



## Danchou (Sep 6, 2008)

Exactly. I'm starting to think they're doing this on purpose to test our patience.

Then again, a month isn't that long if you've been waiting for half a year already.

Luckily there are still other manga to keep me entertained. One Piece, Naruto and Bleach have had some interesting developments as of lately. Especially OP.

Plus I might read Vinland Saga if it's as good as you say it is.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 6, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Exactly. I'm starting to think they're doing this on purpose to test our patience.
> 
> Then again, a month isn't that long if you've been waiting for half a year already.
> 
> ...



try slam dunk some time

i read a machi x Shizuku one before from a long time


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 6, 2008)

download slam dunk right


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2008)

Does anyone know if a football manga or anime exist?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 6, 2008)

@killua
yes captain tsubasa j 
was animated by the same studio who did HxH

but better you try slam dunk and love hisoka more


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2008)

Slam Dunk is pretty awesome, nice to have a sports manga that doesn't rely on stupid power up crap.



> Heck, even Pakunoda wasn't all that bad.



Her nose has its own gravitational pull ffs!!!


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 6, 2008)

slam dunk was one of the best manga ever, and one of my favourite. slam dunk = awesome and yes, no power-up bullshit


----------



## Gary (Sep 6, 2008)

so guys I'm rereading HxH and I'm at the green island part.
Lawesome


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2008)

so guys I'm going to a party now. Cya tomorrow

Tell Peter for me D:


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

Tell what from Killua =?


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 6, 2008)

@Killua. You new here or an old member with a new account?


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

He's new, but I've known him since the NF comments days... so about 5 years


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 6, 2008)

Killua said:


> Does anyone know if a football manga or anime exist?



Eyeshield 21

It's awesome


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

He was talking about real Football I presume... that would be what you call Soccer.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 6, 2008)

who says say the s word 

u guys inspired me to watch hxh amvs i miss it so much now =[


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

New computer in 2 weeks


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 6, 2008)

why are u crying about it


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

Because it's so aweosme


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 6, 2008)

What's the date for new HXH you guys?


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

4:th october.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 6, 2008)

Not long now he better not take any more breaks or i actually am going to his house.


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

That's what I said... 2 years ago


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' 08-11-2007 said:
			
		

> Finished rereading the entire manga now  im ready for more come on togashi give it to me



............. says enough


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 6, 2008)

the truth is inevitable and harsh at times =/


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' 03-04-2007 said:
			
		

> Togashi stopped disappointing me along time ago



The most true thing I've ever stated/said anywhere.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 6, 2008)

Lets all go 2 his house then


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

No, I've dreamt of doing that too, but D: how will we find him!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 6, 2008)

We'll meet up in brussels (1st random city i thought of)

then we fly to japan and god knows


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 6, 2008)

make sure to pack enough RPG games to torture him with ...


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2008)

All we need to do is destroy his wi-fi service and weed him off WoW, and then we can get our manga back


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

Cut the cord to the internets


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2008)

We need to cut the cords to his cable tv, telephone and internets, and then when boredom seeps in he will be forced to go back to HxH!! yes its a brilliant plan!!


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 6, 2008)

dont forget to luck the door, he might simply walk out  =O


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 6, 2008)

oh, another venture to japan for me... last time i went to threaten togashi (with canceling his WoW subscription, and several gunshots to the head), I had to wait hours just for him to wake up (all the while Robin who was also there had a gun to his head), when he did, and was threatened by cancelling his WoW subscription, he promised not to ever discontinue the manga.

 he better keep his promise


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2008)

> dont forget to luck the door, he might simply walk out =O



So we must also cut his legs off then


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 6, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> So we must also cut his legs off then



cutting his legs sounds like a good a plan, after all he wont need them to write the manga


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm glad I caught up with the manga at a time when he's about to come back.  He better atleast end the arc next time he comes back.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 6, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> I'm glad I caught up with the manga at a time when he's about to come back.  He better atleast end the arc next time he comes back.



and that was me last year I hope you are luckier than me


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 6, 2008)

What's with all this WoW talk? Don't tell me Togashi was playing WoW the entire time.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 6, 2008)

LOL no way Togashi has been playing WoW


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2008)

WoW, Guild Wars, Eve Online, take your pick.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 6, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> What's with all this WoW talk? Don't tell me Togashi was playing WoW the entire time.



WoW is the newest "illness" around

doctors from all over the world are working on a cure and they say its worse than cancer


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 6, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> 4:th october.



Amazing i can't wait

I hope he does more than 10 chapters though


----------



## Danchou (Sep 6, 2008)

^
Don't count on it. 

But I hope I'm wrong.

I'm addicted to this tag


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2008)

ok guys im partly drunk

HXH FOR LYFE


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 6, 2008)

hisoka for life


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2008)

DANCHOU RULES ALL

I feel so awesome right now

things are soon going according to plan


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 6, 2008)

hisoka rules killua


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2008)

Killua is awesome

Danchou is awesome

Feitan is awesome

Gon is awesome

Phinx is awesome

Nobunaga is awesome

FUCK SAKE

all of the Ryodan are WINWINWIN


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 6, 2008)

togashi is awesome

oh wait what did i just say?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2008)

THAT HE'S FUCKING AWESOME YEAAAAH


----------



## Danchou (Sep 6, 2008)

Half-drunken frenzies are awesome.

You forgot to include Kurapica in your list. And Ging and Zeno and etc..


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2008)

How did I forget Ging? I've mostly done nothing but debate for him these days. Kurapika is awesome as well, and the Zoldick family.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2008)

Komugi is better than all of them, she rules my world


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 6, 2008)

ewwwwww snutty Komugi XD

I would say Meruem


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2008)

POKKURUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2008)

Komugi can always re-arrange the pieces on my board


----------



## Danchou (Sep 6, 2008)

I really liked this guy from the Celestial Towers. His design and ability is pretty interesting. It's a shame we never got to see him fight.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 7, 2008)

^ Man you just reminded me of how much I liked the Fight Tower arc


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 7, 2008)

Damn you lazy writers!!!

I needs my hxh


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 7, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> I really liked this guy from the Celestial Towers. His design and ability is pretty interesting. It's a shame we never got to see him fight.



Oh shit guess where Kishimoto got Rock Lee from


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 7, 2008)

Killua said:


> Oh shit guess where Kishimoto got Rock Lee from



We think alike


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2008)

My head hurts.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree.

Slight hangover D:


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not allowed to drink for another 5 months D: liver.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, I, or well, we know. You've told me/us a million times already :3


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah D: fucking liver pussy, I wish I could walk it off like a bullet wound.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 7, 2008)

walking bullet wounds off is a daily thing, right?


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, daily business.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 7, 2008)

Freija is Gayin'


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 7, 2008)

Killua said:


> Freija is Gayin'



        .


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2008)

Stupid ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 7, 2008)

we love u 2 <3


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2008)

1 arm, vs 2 arms, Big Bang Impact makes about as big of a hole as Yupi at exploding power does... Imagine Big Bang Impact with a Royal Guards level of aura.


Personally I think Ubo's looks deeper, while Yupi's look wider.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree as usual. A fight between the two would be awesome to watch.

Freija, did your username use to be Uchiha_Itachi?

Also, do you read Soul Eater?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 7, 2008)

yeah yubi vs ubo will be awsome
i wonder who wins

oh anyone saw soul eater last episode damn it was scary


----------



## Danchou (Sep 7, 2008)

I only read the manga which is pretty awesome at the moment.

At which part is the anime at now?

PS: Anyone interested in the HxH Single collection? It has the complete versions of the OP's from the tv episodes which are pretty hard to get nowadays.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 7, 2008)

why do you read the manga if you started it after the anime ?
manga has average art i didnt want to say bad
while the anime awesome art awesome animation awesome action and music its just perfect
i will be reading it when the anime divarge from the manga story

the anime at the part where Asura removes the skin of Eruka and free faces by his teeth it was illusion but damn it was awesome

seriously Reckoner you are missing alot by not watching teh anime


----------



## Danchou (Sep 7, 2008)

I first watched the anime and thought it was great, but I couldn't wait to see more so I started reading the manga. I might still check out the rest of the anime cause that part is one of my favorites.

I'm pretty bored now anyway.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 7, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> why do you read the manga if you started it after the anime ?
> manga has average art i didnt want to say bad
> while the anime awesome art awesome animation awesome action and music its just perfect
> i will be reading it when the anime divarge from the manga story
> ...



ha? I havent watched or read Soul Eater, but from what i remember the manga was hell of alot better than the anime, in fact everyone was really pissed off with the voice overs of the anime, including me XD

but donno it might have turned around


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 7, 2008)

Lets be honest HxH has some really really really bad art in some of the later chapters =[


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 7, 2008)

now everyone is crazy about the anime
anyway i know either way you was going to read the manga Hisoka
you cant hold back 
spoiler woman


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 7, 2008)

Maka's voice freaking sucks

Although my friend said she was new to voice acting, she probably dropped out of school and couldn't do anything else


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 7, 2008)

yeah i though that too
after getting used to her voice you will have no problem


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't mind the voices I love Hisokas semi psycho voice


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 7, 2008)

seriously hisoka voice was the best voice acting ever
second i think luffy and oro


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Sep 7, 2008)

Lucifer in your bathroom, stealing your soap.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 7, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> now everyone is crazy about the anime
> anyway i know either way you was going to read the manga Hisoka
> you cant hold back
> spoiler woman



actually I was 30 chapters into the manga when the anime started 

Hisoka's voice still remains a mistery to me 



> Maka's voice freaking sucks



totally agree XD


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 7, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> actually I was 30 chapters into the manga when the anime started
> 
> Hisoka's voice still remains a mistery to me
> 
> ...



 i never heared of soul eater before the anime

how did you know about it


how is Hisoka's voice a mistery ?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 7, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i never heared of soul eater before the anime
> 
> how did you know about it



I have my connections >=)


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 7, 2008)

Hisokas voice was so perfect it was perfect. The dub better not fuck it up

I couldn't even tell that Hisoka's VA changed, except when you listen closely the first VA had a bit more deeper voice


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 7, 2008)

Hisoka = Akabane ( those who have read getbackers )


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 7, 2008)

Kancent said:


> Hisokas voice was so perfect it was perfect. The dub better not fuck it up
> 
> I couldn't even tell that Hisoka's VA changed, except when you listen closely the first VA had a bit more deeper voice



are you sure 
i think hisoka voice didnt change
it was always Hiroki TAKAHASHI


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 7, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> how is Hisoka's voice a mistery ?



because there isnt anything like it in the whole world XD


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 7, 2008)

so is hisoka
yeah i love voices that are unique 
as luffy and oro too


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 7, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> are you sure
> i think hisoka voice didnt change
> it was always Hiroki TAKAHASHI



I read somewhere that the voice changed during GI OVAs

But I could be wrong


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 7, 2008)

oh i didnt watch GI ova
but ANN lists Hiroki TAKAHASHI as the voice actor during GI


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> I agree as usual. A fight between the two would be awesome to watch.
> 
> Freija, did your username use to be Uchiha_Itachi?
> 
> Also, do you read Soul Eater?



My first username = Uchiha_Itachi_

and I used to read it.


Also regarding my earlier post about Ubo, his attack seems more deadly as the power is concentrated straight forward, while Yupi's is less controlled and easily spreads out.


Imagine Ubo with RG aura XD


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm sure this has been done before, but how does Ubo compare to Razor?


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Ubo would win from what we've seen from Razor, but then again I doubt he went all out in a way he would've in a fight to the death.


----------



## deathgod (Sep 7, 2008)

So has there been any new spoilers or something? Or was an announcement made that HxH is back?


----------



## Danchou (Sep 7, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> My first username = Uchiha_Itachi_
> 
> and I used to read it.
> 
> ...


Ah, I knew it was something like that. xD

In the latest chapter there is this guy who is almost a complete ripoff of Vampire Walter, but he is pretty badass as well, so it evens out. Your sig reminded me a lot of him in a way (though I think that's young Walter from the Dawn).

Ubo with RG aura would be even more monstrous. His hits would like clear patches of land for miles. Maybe he would even reach his goal to have the power of a nuke. 



Kancent said:


> I'm sure this has been done before, but how does Ubo compare to Razor?


I think Ubo would be able to deal with Reiza, based on what we've seen. We still have to see how Reiza would fight in a no holds barred scenario instead of the dodgeball stuff.


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Ah, I knew it was something like that. xD


One of the few who remember my glory days 


> In the latest chapter there is this guy who is almost a complete ripoff of Vampire Walter, but he is pretty badass as well, so it evens out. Your sig reminded me a lot of him in a way (though I think that's young Walter from the Dawn).


Yeah, that's from The Dawn, but Walter appears as Young Walter in the regular manga too.





> Ubo with RG aura would be even more monstrous. His hits would like clear patches of land for miles. Maybe he would even reach his goal to have the power of a nuke.


Totally...





> I think Ubo would be able to deal with Reiza, based on what we've seen. We still have to see how Reiza would fight in a no holds barred scenario instead of the dodgeball stuff.



Stop repeating my posts  We think too alike.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 7, 2008)

deathgod said:


> So has there been any new spoilers or something? Or was an announcement made that HxH is back?



back on 6th of october


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2008)

I've heard "the 4:th, the 5:th" and now the 6:th...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 7, 2008)

i was going to say 4th
i found it to be 6th on wiki
it doesnt matter we wait for years not days


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 7, 2008)

its anywhere between 4th to 6th


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I think it's released in Japan the 4:th, the day we get it will probably be around the 8-9th.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 7, 2008)

probably depends on the scanalator's speed 

they were pretty fast last october but they slowed down in the last 10 patch


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2008)

They realised it wouldn't last much longer and went "meh..."


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 7, 2008)

yup pretty much, the hype was massive on the first return, on the second one we were lucky if we had scans by sunday XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2008)

Because we thought the fights would start, and then we realised he just let us watch that octopus.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 7, 2008)

the octopus was really important to the plot

he is going to take down meurum with surprise no jutsu


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2008)

Octopus should have died versus Killua


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 7, 2008)

HxH doesn't rely on pulling shit outta there asses

THANK GOD


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 7, 2008)

yeah to be honest i hated all that fangasm coming from him towards killua


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 7, 2008)

i want to say good things about killua right now
but since killua always forget hisoka i wont


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 7, 2008)

Don't underestimate the killer octupus


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 7, 2008)

the killer octopus that couldnt even drive a truck safely


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 7, 2008)

Werefin will soon crumble before the killer Octopus


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 7, 2008)

The Octopus and Palm stories to me dont seem important, but we'll all get surprised when he transforms and we realise it was hanzo all along playing us like fools  

tbh, hes just going to due protecting killua... (octopus, not hanzo )


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm awesome.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 7, 2008)

Killua is awesome, you arent (oh wait... )


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 7, 2008)

You have uchiha in your name

that instantly makes your opinion fail


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2008)

Your jokes are old... we've made all the jokes about HxH during the "hiatus"




> You have uchiha in your name
> 
> that instantly makes your opinion fail


Highly insulting you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 7, 2008)

when someone has "uchiha" only in their name, I associate them with Sauce

Uchiha_Itachi_ will ALWAAAYS be godwin


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 7, 2008)

Killua said:


> You have uchiha in your name
> 
> that instantly makes your opinion fail



 Your logic is flawless 
yeah...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 7, 2008)

Killua said:


> I'm awesome.



say who else is awesome say it


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 7, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> The Octopus X Palm stories  to me dont seem important, but we'll all get surprised when he transforms and we realise it was hanzo all along playing us like fools



fixed it for you =) 

and killua is awesome


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2008)

Killua said:


> when someone has "uchiha" only in their name, I associate them with Sauce
> 
> Uchiha_Itachi_ will ALWAAAYS be godwin



Hells yeah!


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 7, 2008)

You do not fuck with the epic

Uchiha_Itachi_/Kenneth-Naruto duo

Unbeatable I tell you.


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, me and Kenneth were awesome, your nick kinda sucked


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 7, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> say who else is awesome say it



who agrees hisoka > killua


----------



## Danchou (Sep 7, 2008)

Octopus is also win. 

I mean, who could say no to this.

BtwL what do y'all think happened to Palm?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 7, 2008)

whats the set from freija?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 7, 2008)

The only Uchiha worth mentioning is Itachi


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 7, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Octopus is also win.
> 
> I mean, who could say no to this.
> 
> BtwL what do y'all think happened to Palm?



 not sure what'll happen to palm but i doubt shell play that big a role (who knows though, she could), as for octopus, im 80% sure he's gonna die protecting killua or something like that.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 7, 2008)

Octopus guy is gar


----------



## Danchou (Sep 7, 2008)

I think it would be a huge waste if Palm plays no role of significance except that of damsel in distress. Her entire mission seems useless now.

So I'm guessing Togashi has a big surprise for us there.


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> whats the set from freija?



Hellsing, it's Walter. The butler.




As for Palm, I think she's croaked.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 7, 2008)

I reckon if Togashi is still palying WoW the octupus wil lbe a blob of scribble


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 7, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Hellsing, it's Walter. The butler.


thats walter? o_O

he looks way different in the manga - as is normal i guess.

might as well start reading the manga since its about to finish.

btw palm shud just die


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 7, 2008)

Palm will play a role in the conclusion of the king story
because i doubt netero could defeat him
i bet Togashi has alot of surprises for us
i think this arc wont end by fighting


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> thats walter? o_O
> 
> he looks way different in the manga - as is normal i guess.
> 
> ...



This is his young form from 55 years earlier.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 7, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Palm will play a role in the conclusion of the king story
> because i doubt netero could defeat him
> i bet Togashi has alot of surprises for us
> i think this arc wont end by fighting



hmmm sadly i think so too, I dont think we ever get to see the fights we anticipated for, such as King vs Netero and Gon vs Nef 

they will all probably end up not happening because of something poping out


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2008)

Personally, I never wanted Gon vs Nef, because I really like Nef's personality and would hate for Togashit (lol just came up with that nickname by mistyping.) to kill him off.


One more post then goodnight.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 7, 2008)

that would be good if we would have a chance to see him again in new arcs which i personally doubt there will be any


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2008)

Agreed to the fullest on that point... sadly enough.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 7, 2008)

i think we will have a little of netero vs king


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 7, 2008)

lets hope so


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 7, 2008)

With the revelations before the Nef fight, there's a possibility of redemption but probably not...

I don't think Palm was killed off panel but I've got no clue what she could be doing.

The Octopus reminds me of Rock Lee...am I off on this?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 7, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> With the revelations before the Nef fight, there's a possibility of redemption but probably not...
> 
> I don't think Palm was killed off panel but I've got no clue what she could be doing.
> 
> The Octopus reminds me of Rock Lee...am I off on this?



no you arent much off he has that all goody goody attitude and he is useless at times, although I thought he was the coolest at his first form XD


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, that and the eyebrows...I think Togashi might be giving a little homage to one of his friend's best characters.

I agree that Netero vs the King needs to start.  The King has just been developed so well and I can't wait to see him get into a real fight.  Netero is pretty damn awesome too.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 7, 2008)

Netero vs The King is pretty much the only fight i really look forward too atm.
I just don't know about Gon's fight, it feels like he's gonna win, and that would be bullshit.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 8, 2008)

Netero Vs King would be a fight to savor 
I don't think Gon will win against Pitou without any external help.


I've decided to stay away from this thread ....

will miss you guys


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

Nef needs to stay alive


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 8, 2008)

He probably will, once Kumugi comes back alive I think all the fights will be over, I think she will perform a kind of a miracle and everybody turns peacefull, blind and snutty =D


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 8, 2008)

I didn't like the Chimera ant arc as much as the others.


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

I want Komugi to die, she held up the arc for so long!


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 8, 2008)

Shut up Peter

The chess parts of the story are aaaaawesome


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

I liked it, but it got too dragged out.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't think so.

Having Meruem showing feelings and stuff was legendary. Important plot device


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes, but I mean, he could've moved it allot faster than what he did.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 8, 2008)

i doubt she will die she will end up changing gon's mind i bet though


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

Bah, she needs to die!


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 8, 2008)

You need to die


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 8, 2008)

I thought the strategy game development was fantastic, but then again I read it one go so there was no waiting to be done.

I mean, I thought the fight in Vagabond where they take a volume to do the first attack was excellent too so it's hard to make me impatient if there's character development.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 8, 2008)

*imagines hxh with vagabond's art*

now that would be awesome


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 8, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Personally, I never wanted Gon vs Nef, because I really like Nef's personality and would hate for Togashit (lol just came up with that nickname by mistyping.) to kill him off.
> 
> 
> One more post then goodnight.



 well togashit (lol ) was quite clever in evading that fight by having zenos dragon dive hit komugi. and since pitou was healing komugi he (still wigh it was a she ) obviously couldnt fight gon, as if komugi had not been hit, gon was gonna get killed by nef...


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2008)

Togashi has pretty much the ending of this arc unpredictable, thats why we love himpek


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

Let's hope Nef gets a concious D:


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 8, 2008)

Nef is gona dieee


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

NO YOU ARE!


----------



## Gary (Sep 8, 2008)

You all are going to die.


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

yes, nice link btw


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 8, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Let's hope Nef gets a concious D:



FUCK NO

NEF IS GONNA DIE FOR KILLING POKKURU THAT CROSS DRESSING PIECE OF HOMO


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

Hahahhahaha, Nef didn't kill Pokkuru, that chopupfortheking guy did.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 8, 2008)

It was Nef's fault.


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

No, it was pokkurus for sucking so much.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 8, 2008)

this one always makes me lol


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 8, 2008)

Gary said:


> You all are going to die.


Lol, half the smilie-list is down.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 8, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> No, it was pokkurus for sucking so much.



Pokkuru > fucked up ant who Shizuku of the Ryodan had trouble with

Aka Pokkuru > Ryodan


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes, because Shizuku is one of the Ryodan fighters.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 8, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Nef is gona dieee



no way I doubt it, unless he fucks up healing komugi, then she will get the bitch slap from the king. =)


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

I think she'd kill herself if she failed.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 8, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Yes, because Shizuku is one of the Ryodan fighters.



She pretty much raped those guys at the auction easily.

I stand by my claim


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

And I stand mine as Danchou stated she weren't amongst the fighters, or rather he didn't include her in the "attack team"


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 8, 2008)

It goes like this:

Ging > Danchou/Feitan > Killua > Pokkuru > REST OF THE TRASH


----------



## Danchou (Sep 8, 2008)

Ging is fodder.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 8, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I think she'd kill herself if she failed.



I think she has enough respect for her king to tell him what she has done (more so hasnt done) and would give the king the rightagous needed anger release by king killing her instead of her.

if it was pufu on the other hand, the emo that he is, he would definitely kill himself.



Reckoner said:


> Ging is fodder.



do i see a trap here?


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

Pufu would slit his wrists on the spot.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 8, 2008)

pretty much .... I am surprised he hasnt killed himself yet


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

He feels he has to save the king before killing himself.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 8, 2008)

but didnt he think he was far useless to even think about pulling such a thing ...


----------



## Danchou (Sep 8, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> do i see a trap here?


What gave it away? 

I liked Pufu from the moment he was introduced. His elegant, intelligent demeanor compared to the other RG was interesting, but after a while it turns out he was just emo.

Now it's a tie between Nef and Yupi with a slight favor of Nef.

It was the same reason I liked Novu more than Morau initially. He seemed slick, cool and pwnsome and then he went emo and Morau turned out to be the badass.

Even characterwise, people in HxH are traps.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 8, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> 1: So can people start calling you a "moron" and won't care because thats not a insult for you?
> 
> 2h so he does got some injury i didn't even remember those scratches because i don't read HxH since this damn hiatus but get real that was a fucking rape.
> 
> 3: Yeah i agree so your point is...





Freija is Chillin' said:


> I can't see why he is.
> 
> 
> 
> Seen staff members calling many many many members morons, so I suppose it goes without saying I can too, but that's besides the point, from my point of view your comment was "moronic" which is why I called you a moron, feel free to do the same.Read my other post too I made, above hibari kyoyas.Point is, you can't make anyone a top hunter, they have to teach themselves.



You guys want a logical analysis of it? I could give it a try; I'm pretty thorough in my posts -  I mean, these kind of posts (ask around if you don't believe me). But I like to remain objective and use logical arguments *we know* about, and use the most likely deductions...NOT wild conjectures, and I'm not interested in flame-fests neither.

But if you two can agree to a logical debate, I'm prepared to join this discussion.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 8, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> What gave it away?
> 
> I liked Pufu from the moment he was introduced. His elegant, intelligent demeanor compared to the other RG was interesting, but after a while it turns out he was just emo.



I felt the same , although i still thought nef was cooler XD



Reckoner said:


> Now it's a tie between Nef and Yupi with a slight favor of Nef.



nef all the way Nyahhhh



Reckoner said:


> It was the same reason I liked Novu more than Morau initially. He seemed slick, cool and pwnsome and then he went emo and Morau turned out to be the badass.



naaah I liked Morau from the begining, his character design was so new and fresh, I loved it. =D



Reckoner said:


> Even characterwise, people in HxH are traps.



very true


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

NeBy said:


> You guys want a logical analysis of it? I could give it a try; I'm pretty thorough in my posts -  I mean, these kind of posts (ask around if you don't believe me). But I like to remain objective and use logical arguments *we know* about, and use the most likely deductions...NOT wild conjectures, and I'm not interested in flame-fests neither.
> 
> But if you two can agree to a logical debate, I'm prepared to join this discussion.



Discussion died days ago man.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 8, 2008)

What is the name of that dude who showed up on Greed Island when the Gen Ryodan turned up he wasn't scared


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 8, 2008)

the nen remover guy?


----------



## Danchou (Sep 8, 2008)

I think you mean Reiza. He was one of Greed Islands gamemasters and formerly a criminal that Ging caught.


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

Was talking on MSN and noticed this.





> Peter // säger:
> realized an irregularity
> Peter // säger:
> in HxH
> ...


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 8, 2008)

Togashi probably just fucked up, i don't think he even cares anymore.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 8, 2008)

I just happened to be the other person in that conversation.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 8, 2008)

I think that Netero breaking the speedbarrier with his bare punches was a circumstantial result of his gratitudetraining. At that point he was at the start of his road to become the strongest. I doubt he was even a nenuser at that point.

Only after a decade or so after that training had he gained the title of strongest in the world.

On the other hand, it might just be a mistake.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 8, 2008)

Killua said:


> I just happened to be the other person in that conversation.



We're impressed


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> I think that Netero breaking the speedbarrier with his bare punches was a circumstantial result of his gratitudetraining. At that point he was at the start of his road to become the strongest. I doubt he was even a nenuser at that point.
> 
> Only after a decade or so after that training had he gained the title of strongest in the world.
> 
> On the other hand, it might just be a mistake.



I'd rather go with your hypothesis in this rather than seeing it as a mistake.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 8, 2008)

KLoWn your sig is sick


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

No other thoughts on that than from reckoner?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 8, 2008)

well pretty smart of you guys to pick that out, but i guess i gotta agree with Reckoner, since my brain died on me today


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 8, 2008)

What? Girls have brains?

WHUT UP


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 8, 2008)

Killua said:


> What? Girls have brains?
> 
> WHUT UP



it was a transplant from a monkey


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 8, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> KLoWn your sig is sick


Only the awesome is good enough for something as epic as Fate/Stay Night 


Freija is Chillin' said:


> No other thoughts on that than from reckoner?


It's either that or he, as said, fucked up.
But since he did look really young in the flashback i'd say it's pretty plausible.


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

Agreed, especially considering they must move way faster than the speed of sound to block bullets.


----------



## Gary (Sep 8, 2008)

I like your new sig frejia


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

Read my NF blog for more info.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 8, 2008)

Gary said:


> I like your new sig frejia





Freija is Chillin' said:


> Read my NF blog for more info.


Read chapter 94 before though, otherwise you'll get spoiled.


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

^

good advice.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 8, 2008)

gary stop lickin ass


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

It's not licking ass if the said set is indeed awesome.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 8, 2008)

i ended up actually reading your set and custom title frieja.

even though ive only just started reading the manga again to catch up lol


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes  sorry.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 8, 2008)

Its just a random manga panel


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 8, 2008)

random my foot temeh


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Its just a random manga panel



Yes, completely random


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 8, 2008)

DOH!


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 8, 2008)

Too much offtopic randomness in this thread atm


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

Well every time I throw a topic here everyone just ignores it, or puts an end to it without discussing.

Your turn.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 8, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Your turn.


Ok, who do you guys think has the biggest dick in HxH?
I'd say Ubogin, he'd trash them bitches with his "big bang-punch" if you know what i mean


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 8, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Ok, who do you guys think has the biggest dick in HxH?
> I'd say Ubogin, he'd trash them bitches with his "big bang-punch" if you know what i mean


discussion closed by yourself lol.

although if i was to say hisoka... would that mean anything


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 8, 2008)

How many times we saw Hisoka having probs with his pants or when he was about to fight Gon guess what happend to his dick

Yeah Hisoka win and Biske confirms.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 8, 2008)

Hisoka has my vote


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey just a thought..

What would you do if you had Killua's mom as your mom


----------



## Blizzard chain (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd probably have to take care of her in her old age, changing her oil, rebooting her motherboard(no pun intended) after she shortcircuits it in the shower, ect...


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 8, 2008)

Listening to the HxH OST, fukken epicz.
I hope they bring some similar tunes to when they make an anime out of the ant-arc.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 8, 2008)

which is you favourute ?
yeah OST is epic


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 9, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> which is you favourute ?
> yeah OST is epic


Probably "Mujakina Chousensha (Gon no Tema)", that's like *teh* most classic HxH tune, it defines the anime for me.
"Youko Keshi Soshite no Masanami" and "Shizukana Taiketu" is pretty epic too, most songs are on the level.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 9, 2008)

Mujakina Chousensha  and Shizukana Taiketu  makes me so calm they carry me to another peaceful world 

what the hell i dont have "Youko Keshi Soshite no Masanami" i will go look for it

do you know any other OST on that level ?i didnt listen to many OST


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 9, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> do you know any other OST on that level ?i didnt listen to many OST


Well it's all about personal preferences tbh, but since i love flutes (ocarina's, or whatever the wooden ones are called) i think the *Naruto OST's* are awesome, even the *Shippuden OST* have a few *really* epic songs.

*Fate/Stay Night* also have a solid OST with some killer tunes, along with the *Elfen Lied OST*.

*Gundam SeeD* have one of the best OST's ever imo, but for some fuckin reason they've spread out all the awesome songs over like 10 diffrent OST's....
But for me it was worth it collecting 'em all to get to the wicked tunes.

*Kara no Kyoukai* has some good songs too.


To sum it up, HxH has an awesome soundtrack, but it's not even close to being the only one on that level of epic.


----------



## Fran (Sep 9, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Probably "Mujakina Chousensha (Gon no Tema)", that's like *teh* most classic HxH tune, it defines the anime for me.
> "Youko Keshi Soshite no Masanami" and "Shizukana Taiketu" is pretty epic too, most songs are on the level.




OMG 
Listening to these songs on 'tube, it's awesome 

Any chance you could upload some of these Klown?
I've only got Ohayou and I want MOOOOOAR

For me, Gon No Tema = Comedy/Gon goes Fishing

Nigero = THE CHASE  

Scar/Kizu: Emoness, Doubt

Shizukana taiketu = Kurapika Blues

Kodou No Sakebi = Epic Climax to epic episodes 

Saiminchô = Gon makes epic discovery, they didn't play this as much towards the end of the tv series. I liked this theme so much 

Hantaa Shiken Goukaku = Epic Group Victory / Hope!

Kurapika no Tema = Ahh I loved this. Kurapika struggling to come to terms with his Hatsu, and this played at the scene with the waterfall and the chains. Beautiful 

Leolio no Tema: this made LOL so hard  just the music alone was awesome. That's how GAR Leorio is 


*Edit*: finally found the one I was looking for.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 9, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Any chance you could upload some of these Klown?
> I've only got Ohayou and I want MOOOOOAR


You mean the other OST's i recommended, or the HxH soundtrack?


Mattaru said:


> *Edit*: finally found the one I was looking for.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 9, 2008)

this music makes me go


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 9, 2008)

Hunter X Hunter has a relatively nice sound track

Ohayou is still my favorite OP


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Did someone say Gundam SEED  <3333333


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 9, 2008)

You're not worthy of Gundam SEED, Freija.


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Just because you liked that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that Kira killed.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 9, 2008)

ahh, the ost's, awesome stuff... i've got the CD's of them since they were so awesome pek


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Really ? You, BOUGHT it ?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 9, 2008)

^ and why not 
it's epic enough for it 
i normally just download ost's off the net, but in HxH's case pek


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

HxH


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

I would buy if i knew where they sell it


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 9, 2008)

btw was reading the manga again and came across jairo, tbh i'd forgotten all about that dude? ant? half-ant? lol
considering how he was displayed as he passed gon and killua, what kinda arc could he possibly bring forward in the future... considering togashi ever makes it there


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 9, 2008)

and about the ost's, i got 'em off of ebay. take a look at this link:


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

you mean Jairo =


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 9, 2008)

^ ye, Jairo


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Togashi won't make it there, he'll probably end the manga after this arc and writes "Their hunt will continue"


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> btw was reading the manga again and came across jairo, tbh i'd forgotten all about that dude? ant? half-ant? lol
> considering how he was displayed as he passed gon and killua, what kinda arc could he possibly bring forward in the future... considering togashi ever makes it there



if togashi would get serious I am sure we would get a really good arc out of him  he created the whole NGL when he was just a mere human, and now that he is an ant with nen abilities and probably very strong at that, god knows what he will come up with...

another thing that makes me always wonder is meruem's other brother who was born just after him, I wonder what powers he posests



gixa786 said:


> and about the ost's, i got 'em off of ebay. take a look at this link:



Thanks for the links ^_^


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Meruems brother is fodder that will be forgotten.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

he is either a total fodder or very strong.


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

I say fodder... or gay... either way not a threat.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 9, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Togashi won't make it there, he'll probably end the manga after this arc and writes *"Their hunt will continue"*


i can actually see that as a very high possibility and with those exact words lol

and concerning Meruems brother, high possibility of fodder, even if he gets a small role. although i woudnt mind him being quite strong either.

a serious togashi could well be a dangerous togashi  

as long as this ant arc finishes in a decent way i won't mind... the Jairo arc doesnt have to happen, but to show him in such detail of course provides us with hints.


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

He won't be that strong, Meruem took all the power.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 9, 2008)

i'd forgotten that meruem had done that 

if that's the case he's fodder... unless he has some other special unknown ability


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Fodder I say.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 9, 2008)

well sack the fodder then 

i always wondered what killua's family had in store for killua besides turning him into the new family head assassin etc... or is that all there is lol


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, I think there's more to it.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 9, 2008)

other than assassination, what else could they have in mind... unless it somehow involves gon? 
killua's family seem sure of how killua will turn out... even though he's removed the pin from his head already.


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Highly doubt it includes Gon, they didn't even know of his existence.

Though there's more too it than just his superior potential.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 9, 2008)

i said it might include gon somehow due to killua's father letting killua go when gon etc came to get him bk... the only thing i think can think of because of gon has to be his father... which pretty much kills the whole gon idea.


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

I think Silva was relying on the needle in his head.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 9, 2008)

ye he was, judging by how he looked etc when he asked his father about killua.

although i think he isnt too fussed about it, since he must have his back  up plan


----------



## Fran (Sep 9, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> How many times we saw Hisoka having probs with his pants or when he was about to fight Gon guess what happend to his dick
> 
> Yeah Hisoka win and Biske confirms.





Leorio would have something to say about that.

Remember Kurapika's reaction when he was exposed to his full frontal manhood in the anime filler episodes [ which were so epic they became canon?]

Yeah. Do not doubt lecherous old men ! <3


Nyuuu, I wonder if I should start writing Leorio of Hisoka fanfiction...

Or Leorio x Hisoka


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Ewwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 9, 2008)

mattaru you right fanfics?

i used to write beyblade and naruto fanfics back in 2004/2005 i got about 3 chapters into the naruto one and the beyblade one got deleted for who knows what reason lol

the naruto one is still up on fanfiction.net... which reminds me, i should go write a HxH one


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

eww Beyblade.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol make sure ur HxH fic gives illumi a big part  even though i've never read a fan fic in my life.


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

I've read one or two fanfics, annoying.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 9, 2008)

beyblade is ol' skool 

go read some HxH fanfics then hibari, just dodge the yaoi ones and you'll be fine 

and if i do make a fanfic i'll put illumi in it lol as well as hisoka


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

Togashi better do a double chapter when hes back


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

He better have 500 chaps, that bastard.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2008)

> Togashi better do a double chapter when hes back



If he can give me one chapter I'll be happy.

As for fanfics, ugh I hate em, if you like writing try something original rather than some stupid Naruto wanting to hump Sasuke crap.


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Ennoea love from Freija on the way.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 9, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Togashi better do a double chapter when hes back


lol


Freija is Chillin' said:


> He better have 500 chaps, that bastard.


lol


Ennoea said:


> If he can give me *one chapter* I'll be happy


Reality


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm not being realistic, I'm just stating what he owes us... me in particular


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Togashi better do a double chapter when hes back


I'll start waiting for my peach tree to grow golden peaches


----------



## Fran (Sep 9, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> mattaru you right fanfics?
> 
> i used to write beyblade and naruto fanfics back in 2004/2005 i got about 3 chapters into the naruto one and the beyblade one got deleted for who knows what reason lol
> 
> the naruto one is still up on fanfiction.net... which reminds me, i should go write a HxH one



Nawww. I do creative writing but I don't approach the minefield that is fanfiction  ~ 
I can do if you want though.

Just say the word.

Yaoi Fanfic Xtreme 2008: The Erotic Encounter of Hisoka and Leorio.
Part II: Hisoka unleashes his bankai 


pss: hisoka bloodlusted vaizard bankai pre-exam arc vs gon + killua no restrictions! setting: celestial tower 

lol, battledome 

Btw, in anticipation of a hinted future plot potential:

When Killua was back home in the mountains talking with his father, do you think Silva was sincere in his words to Killua? 
It was a rather dark foreshadowing what he said after; i.e. Killua will return to him.


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

:barf :barf :barf


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

mircales can happen


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2008)

Not with togashi


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

What Tachi said.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

We'll hack his wow account some how and delete his characters


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

XDDDDDDDDD Then he'd have to level up new characters and we'd never get a chapter.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 9, 2008)

Akatsuki skin is awesome.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

u never know maybe he will give up the motivation i bet hes got a well epic character i used to play wow before the expansion came out but its such a scam!


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah it is, except that on every forum page except the index, there's an f in the top left corner.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Nawww. I do creative writing but I don't approach the minefield that is fanfiction  ~
> I can do if you want though.



wooooohoooo I bow to you ^_^



Mattaru said:


> Btw, in anticipation of a hinted future plot potential:
> 
> When Killua was back home in the mountains talking with his father, do you think Silva was sincere in his words to Killua?
> It was a rather dark foreshadowing what he said after; i.e. Killua will return to him.



and as it may have been already discussed, i think his confidence in Killua returning home was from knowing that he has that pin in his head, and after all they are Zoyldacks, i am pretty sure they will be over confident about that, lets face it if you were a such powerfull father, and you had a kid at age of what? 10 to 12? saying he is leaving the house for good, deep down you know once their luck is ran out they sure will come back to you.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> wooooohoooo I bow to you ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> and as it may have been already discussed, i think his confidence in Killua returning home was from knowing that he has that pin in his head, and after all they are Zoyldacks, i am pretty sure they will be over confident about that, lets face it if you were a such powerfull father, and you had a kid at age of what? 10 to 12? saying he is leaving the house for good, deep down you know once their luck is ran out they sure will come back to you.



I think Silva pretty much knows Killua will be coming back for what ever reason.


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Stop talking fanfics please, it's ruining the fun


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Nico wassup?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

I was commenting on the creative writing, I am not so much a fan of fan fics either XD

I am good, how are you Tachi? =D


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

I hope Togashi can include some Leorio and Kuripica chapters before he leaves for WoW again.


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Hisoka, I dislike your new set D:


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2008)

At work as usual Nico, seen Slipster around lately?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Hisoka, I dislike your new set D:



I am not surprised XD its not the usual :Zaru <-- where is my god damn cookie monster


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Change it


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

btw, I've climbed 4 spots on the posting list since I was unbanned.


partial list



Hisoka   	1,535
'REDHAIRED' SHANKS 	1,021
Ennoea 	862
Freija is Chillin' 	660
Mattaru 	641
Emperor Time 	631
KLoWn 	624
Gary 	605
Master Bait 	537
hgfdsahjkl 	377


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

to what?


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Hmm, if you change your nick to "Hisoka is Chillin'" you could use my fallen heroes list


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

get some illumi on the go robin


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Who is Robin ?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

I used to be called Nico Robin, then Slips game me his Hisoka name

why Hisoka Chillin? =D

and Ilumi you say hmm


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Ah, that explains it 


Hey a fellow Nico Robin fan!


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

indeedy, Nico is my favourite character in OP XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, she's amongst my favourites 


Anyway, we need something on-topic guys.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2008)

Slips need to post here more


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

what up a topic freijiaaaaa


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

His choice.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 9, 2008)

luffy and zoro are the best in OP


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

HxH discussion thread


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd shit myself if Leorio shows up


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

What would he do ? Shit himself ?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

probably he will cause diarrhea all over the world if he does return out of blue


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 9, 2008)

ah what is everyone favourite volume cover


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> What would he do ? Shit himself ?



He'd heal Gon after his beat down while Killua holds the royal guard off can't remember what hes caleld now 

then when Killua gets a beat down Gon will sub in and Leorio heals Killua 

unstoppable combo!


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

naaah who is gonna die next?

what you guys think?


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Greed Island...


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> He'd heal Gon after his beat down while Killua holds the royal guard off can't remember what hes caleld now
> 
> then when Killua gets a beat down Gon will sub in and Leorio heals Killua
> 
> unstoppable combo!



They have nef now the bitch will have to heal him after the fight


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

T_T NEF DONT DIE!


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 9, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> btw, I've climbed 4 spots on the posting list since I was unbanned.
> 
> 
> partial list
> ...


Yeah seriously dude, get a life


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

lols I still have 10% of this thread -.-;;


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

You're just sad cause i passed you. But seriously I post allot in school


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

Knuckle might die I think Morau is the more likley candiatate though.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah your spead is amazing!!! XD

and dont worry NEF is a SURVIVER


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya   	139

fail =[


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 9, 2008)

Nef's gonna kick the bucket.


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

He will survive  also I'm not that speedy right now 


I'm watching two and a half men.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Knuckle might die I think Morau is the more likley candiatate though.



Morau, Knuckle and Shoot will all die in my opinion

Two & Half isnt so bad


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 9, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> You're just sad


Got me 

I don't really mind, at this pace we're gonna pass the Claymore thread in no time~


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Morau will die, had too little power going in, Knuckle will survive though, and Shoot.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

Donno I think Knuckle might live tbh.


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

How will he die ? Killua is there with him.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

I think Knuckle will live i said 

and maybe Glasses dude may be a victim


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Glasses dude ? The one who got so scared he shat himself ?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

Novu? He is out and he is some where shopping for his retirement plans


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah he said he'd help out with something but not fight apparently


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

He's helping by hiding.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

I thought he did all he could ...


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Including shitting his pants.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

that is what i ment =D


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

I think he will pop out at some stage with some inspired courage and die


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

XDDDDDDDD Now I get it.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

come to think of it he would be a good match up for pufu, they would both cut their wrists

they would probably have a match up at who can die first


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Haha suicide match


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

pretty much! =D

I wonder if already there is tournament for it out there!

sorry the last year's champion can not be with you to give the opening speech


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Maybe we should create one.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

sounds like a good plan


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah

im not going to count him out though, i cant beleive whats his face the grandad killua i know it begins with a Z cant remember his name tho =[

why did he leave =[


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Indeed, time to go now, bai


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> yeah
> 
> im not going to count him out though, i cant beleive whats his face the grandad killua i know it begins with a Z cant remember his name tho =[
> 
> why did he leave =[



Zeno? yeah but there is a chance that he will stick around for killua's sake

and see ya Freija


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah Zeno thats it


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 9, 2008)

lol keep it up with the meaningless spam discussion guys, its all good if we pass Claymore  haha pek will never know, oh shi-

 on topic... who do you think is stronger out of Silva and Zeno?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 9, 2008)

Zeno totally.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 9, 2008)

Word em up. Zeno is the Zoaldyeck topdog.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 9, 2008)

Physically I would say silva is better due to age and well...duh.  But Zeno would have the advantage in tactics and seems to have a better Hatsu imo.

also going back to the earlier topic, does anyone else find Pufu totally hilarious? I think he's kind of like a smack in the face to some of the more annoying shounen protagonists(I won't name names).


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Though it seems Zeno's gramps is fucking strong.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 9, 2008)

Until K-dog rips the Zoldicks a new one


----------



## Power16 (Sep 9, 2008)

Maha (?) should be topdog having fought with Netero around the time he was number 1 in the world. It seems like the pecking order in Zoaldyack(?) is through age except for the one brother with no power of course.


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

I wonder how old Netero is atm.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

Dono he was already an old man when Zeno was younger right?


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

XD He was a geezer when Zeno sucked his moms tit as it was written.

And he still is a geezer now, while Zeno is a geezer, the guy is over 130 easily.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

lol I wonder how old Zenos dad is or is it his grandad that little dweeb


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

We've seen Zeno's granddad in screen right ?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah he killed those mafia dudes with Illumi.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 9, 2008)

Link removed


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 9, 2008)

maha>silva>zeno


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone else besides me who'll buy the last issue of Hellsing ?


----------



## Old Blind Man (Sep 9, 2008)

This manga fucking sucks.


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

That's because you fail to see glory. Go read your Naruto.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 9, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> maha>silva>zeno



Care to explain your reasoning...


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

I can explain it... Fanboyism.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 9, 2008)

Old Blind Man said:


> This manga fucking sucks.



I lol'd     .


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

So did I, obvious it's a flamebaiter.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

Its obvious hes a dupe as well


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Perhaps.      .


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm Freija's dupe.


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, he is...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

its canon.


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

No, YOU ARE!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 9, 2008)

i refuse to believe that the strongest Zoldyck is someone who brought to tears by netero
prime netero fought prime maha and they said that netero is the only one who survived fighting maha makes me believe that maha is atleast on the same level as netero
i know he is weaker now but not to the level that makes him less than zeno

also zeno said he could loss to kuroro
saying it clearly that zeno is less than both kuroro and netero makes me believe he isnt the strongest Zoldyck

as for silva he is the head of the family right now makes me believe he is stronger than zeno

but for siva vs maha
silva could be stronger i dont know


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, that doesn't mean he was stronger than Zeno, it just means he was a superb assassin, personally I think Zeno is the strongest Zoaldyeck so far.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah I think Zeno is top dog.

Funny as fuck when Silva owned that ant dude though.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 9, 2008)

maha fought prime netero and netero was the one to survive maha
netero makes zeno cry

seem to me maha is stronger


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Yeah I think Zeno is top dog.
> 
> Funny as fuck when Silva owned that ant dude though.



Silva owned what ant ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 9, 2008)

Zitoh was one of the awesome ants D:

Also, Zeno said he'd beat Danchou if they went all-out, not the other way around.


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Zeno said "I would of course, but if you were actually serious about killing me, who knows."


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

The cheetah ant dude


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 9, 2008)

ok what about zeno vs netero


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Where did Silva own him, I forgot.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 9, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> The cheetah ant dude



Also known as Zitoh, the most awesome ant.


----------



## Gary (Sep 9, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Ok, who do you guys think has the biggest dick in HxH?
> I'd say Ubogin, he'd trash them bitches with his "big bang-punch" if you know what i mean


Hisoka    .


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

-_-; guys don't derail now.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 9, 2008)

Zeno saying to Kuroro that both of them fighting at full power would be a different story doesn't mean he think he would lose just that victory isn't clear. During their little exchange he learned that Kuroro has lots of nen and can steal nen which make him unpredictable and we later learn that nen fight isn't about the strongest but who can use their abilities best so the outcome between those of close level is very hard to determine.

Silva is the head of the family because that was pass down to him just like Maha was once and Zeno and so on nothing to do with him being stronger.

Just from the Kuroro exchange we learn that Zeno is an intelligent fighter and knows how to take advantage in a fight. Netero asking him to help during Ant arc when he knew the Royal guards might be stronger them him already. Zeno huge Dragon blast that covered the whole Palace. Everything show so far point to Zeno being stronger and he would of remain Stronger if not for the Maha introduction.


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

I still believe that is not enough to say that Maha was stronger than Zeno, nor the other way around.


----------



## Gary (Sep 9, 2008)

Who do you think is the strongest person in HxH?


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Ging.......... but with a miniscule over those in the same league, meaning it could go anyway for a top tier.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 9, 2008)

we need more silva
to know who is stronger silva or zeno


----------



## Danchou (Sep 9, 2008)

I think Maha is running the easyjobs seeing as he was assisting Illumi and Karuto during the assassination of the 10 Godfathers. I think it's safe to say his glorydays are over, but he must have been a monster.

Zeno on the other hand is the one dealing out the order and overseeing day to day activities for the Zoaldyecks. He's the mofo'ing Pater Familias. The Don Corleone.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> ok what about zeno vs netero


Going by status it seems that Netero is the bigger player here.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Where did Silva own him, I forgot.



he started chasing Zeno or something and challenged him to a fight Zeno stood there like ' your shit and your gonna die '

silva flies off a bird 1 hits him = dead ant 



Killua said:


> Also known as Zitoh, the most awesome ant.



i didnt like him that much lol


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 9, 2008)

if netero is stronger than zeno maha could still be stronger


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

I said where, not how


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

erm after zeno sends his dragon and leaves


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

Killua said:


> I'm Freija's dupe.



I thought it was opposite way round =O



Freija is Chillin' said:


> I said where, not how




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 9, 2008)

It was one of the newest chapters...I liked Zitoh though as funny as his death was.

Edit- oh found it, 278


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh, okay... I'll try to find it.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

I just posted it =/


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I thought it was opposite way round =O
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 epiccc


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Which chapter is that Hisoka ?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

278                                          .


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh, hmmm how come I don't remember it D:


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 9, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Oh, hmmm how come I don't remember it D:



may be you didnt read it no one forgets that


----------



## Juubi (Sep 9, 2008)

Didn't expect to find you here, Peter

Pitou needs to hurry up and fix up that blind chick


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> may be you didnt read it no one forgets that


I did, I remember the scene where they talk about Killua that comes after that.


Juubi said:


> Didn't expect to find you here, Peter
> 
> Pitou needs to hurry up and fix up that blind chick



Why not ?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

maybe 2 many drugs at the time


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

I might have been drunk actually


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Oh, hmmm how come I don't remember it D:



to be honest even I am surprised since you remember stuff that I usually dont XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

I usually have a really good memory, I didn't even remember Zitouh was dead...


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I might have been drunk actually



This is the only thing that can explain it

and also in regards to Maha, Zeno and Silva

I would say Zneno > Silva

regarding Maha i do not have a clue how strong that beast is, he might have been alot better than Zeno at his prime time, but I dont think he is as good as what he used to be but I still believe Zeno picks up a few notes here and there from him =)


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

The younger generation will most likely be stronger as the older one gives them their experience.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

depends though, like in miluki's case it didnt go very well =S


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

That's what I mean, and Silva is fucking strong but not Zeno strong.

He's still developing.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 9, 2008)

i can agree that zeno is the coolest


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

He's so cold it gives me chills to read his scenes.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> He's so cold it gives me chills to read his scenes.



LMFAO 

your heating bills must have gone sky high because of him, I'd say sue Togashi


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Heating bills  In Sweden those are free services, just like warm water (if you live in an apartment) or at least where I live 

But nah, I just crawl in under blankets


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Heating bills  In Sweden those are free services, just like warm water (if you live in an apartment) or at least where I live
> 
> But nah, I just crawl in under blankets



you lucky bastards, is that why my sis keeps telling to move to sweden?

do you know how much i have to pay for my never on heating?


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm fairly sure I don't want to know.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 9, 2008)

Togashi is a genius. Whoever says otherwise is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Togashi is a lazy bastard, cunt, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and anything else, but a genius he is indeed.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 9, 2008)

He's like the Rock Lee of mangaka's except the other way around. A genius of no work.

Who else can take more absence leaves than the entire SJ mangaka's combined and get away with it?


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, his writing is superb. The friendship between Gon and Killua, the AMAZING build-up during the Yorkshin and Greed Island parts and lots of awesome stuff

Genius at work


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

I realized earlier when rewatching Yorksin how revolutionary that was, unlike any other manga it takes like 20 chapters to build up something... around 10 episodes... In three episodes, he created and ended total chaos.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 9, 2008)

togashi is undoubtedly a genius, but a fucking lazy one. his writing is actually superb, and the plot he has made for hxh is awesome.

 as for silva pwning zitoh, freija, look in my sig for the epic zaoldyeck pwnage


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Found it already  thanks anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2008)

Togashi really should hire an artist and just become a writer, he can't be bothered to draw so why not, tho I bet he wants to keep his grubby mits on all the money


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

What did you think, every time he feels "aaah I need some pocket money, don't want to withdraw a few millions from the bank account" he draws a chapter or two.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2008)

His wife probably controls his bank account, I bet she's the dominatrix type, with a whip


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol, The sailor moon mangaka ?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 9, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> His wife probably controls his bank account, I bet she's the dominatrix type, with a whip



that reminds me
i think there was a chapter where an ant was dominating two men and making them act like dogs 
lol how did they let him publish something like that

Edit and if someone talk he gets killed it was so creepy


----------



## NeBy (Sep 9, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Discussion died days ago man.



Noooooeeeess!


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

That comment is very old too


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 9, 2008)

its a she not he dude


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

wut ???????


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 9, 2008)

NeBy isnt man


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh, how should I know ?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 9, 2008)

i thought Freija knows everything


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, of course I knew, I was just testing you !


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

lols I didnt know either! XD

but to be fair I see togashi as a submissive type as well, dont ask why though =|


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Because that bitch wouldn't get any if he weren't famous...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 9, 2008)

he made a gay manga too
maybe togashi is hisoka

seriously did anyone think that togashi sees himself in hisoka that he get hisoka character from him self

that is why i think hisoka is his favourite character


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Togashi made a gay manga ?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah a a sports manga with homosexual characters and cross-dressing.
called Trouble Quartet

they decided to not publish the comic in Weekly Shonen Jump. and it was never  published lol

from wiki


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

So that's why he's hating.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

Togashi has a wife though


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, but he's hating.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 9, 2008)

Togashi is a Mystery


----------



## NeBy (Sep 9, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> NeBy isnt man



I'm not? Well, I've surpassed Kurapica, Kalluto AND Pitou, then! 

The noes was for the ending of the discussion, actually. And my comment on it wasn't THAT old (seen in days, not posts). I used to post a lot more, but since Togashi's break things were pretty quiet here, and now it has picked up again, but with work and some other stuff, I've little time to post a lot. A peek now and then is all I can muster, for the moment...

Speaking of which: I peeked at my work today, and saw a nick with two hxh vids (probably youtube, I don't recall). So I thought (being a fan of hxh fanvids myself) cool! I can watch those at home!

But they're gone!!   I guess somebody changed his signature in the meantime. Can that somebody change it back, or give a perm link? I would really like to look at them.

Btw, clown...for a moment there, I thought your sigpic was a claymore...


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Sep 9, 2008)

u b trippin


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

lol Kagutsuchi


----------



## Danchou (Sep 9, 2008)

For real


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Who expected him here


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

WoW = Togashis life  email blizzard and say hes been trying to sell gold or somehting


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, get him banned.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2008)

Togashi should really start reviewing games

Eve Online sux balls


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol, twenty reviews a day.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2008)

He could do a zero punctuation kind of thing, just in Japanese and with a lot more homosexual innuendo.


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

He's only straight cause his wife made more money than he did..


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2008)

His wifes a lesbian anyway, a manga about a bunch of school girls cosplaying as whores, I mean c'mon!!


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Hahahahah, weird family


----------



## NeBy (Sep 9, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> For real





Nice sigpic btw, reckoner.


Ok, so I was thinking about a new topic...though every hxh topic has been discussed to death, I didn't see much about pondering about the Zaoldyecks' kids-naming...So I thought of this little game: 

If the Zaoldyecks had another babykiller...I mean, killerbaby, how would they name it?

Mind you, it's not about wild guessing! I'm sure the more knowledgeable hxh fans know about the naming-secret the Zaoldyecks (well, Togashi) used for naming their kids...and after analyzing a bit further, I think I can say with over 90% certainty what the exact name of a next little sprout would be!

Anyone else also wants to give it a try (+ an explanation of the reasoning used)?


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Neby, ever heard of the term writing too much


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2008)

> Neby, ever heard of the term writing too much



If NeBy starts discussing then you'll actually see what "writing too much" is, this girl can pull off essays within minutes, were all afraid of debating with her


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

@ NeBy - what is the secret behind the Zoyldack's naming?

and lols at Freija that wasnt too long XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll remember that when I feel like having a real discussion.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 9, 2008)

wait i am thinking of the name
or spoiler tag it


----------



## NeBy (Sep 9, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Neby, ever heard of the term writing too much



LOL. THAT was too long?! My average post when going into a thorough (logical and argumented) debate is about five times longer! And I usually post half a dozen of those if the debate is interesting enough! 



Ennoea said:


> If NeBy starts discussing then you'll actually see what "writing too much" is, this girl can pull off essays within minutes, were all afraid of debating with her



Hehe...true, true...though the 'girl' part is mainly wishful thinking, if you ask me. 



Hisoka said:


> @ NeBy - what is the secret behind the Zoyldack's naming?
> 
> and lols at Freija that wasnt too long XD



Hmmm...are you the same Hisoka that has been posting here for the last 6 months, or did you switch nicks? If you are...well, I thought you'd know it. Certainly I can't be the only one who knows the trick to the zaoldyecks' progeny-naming?


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Neby, sometime you and me have to discuss something, when I discuss I can write page long posts!!!!


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Hmmm...are you the same Hisoka that has been posting here for the last 6 months, or did you switch nicks? If you are...well, I thought you'd know it. Certainly I can't be the only one who knows the trick to the zaoldyecks' progeny-naming?



I ammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

why? do i sound different? I seriously dont have any idea behind the naming game


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Time to sleep, going up early tomorrow... bai


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 9, 2008)

@neby ~ the only trick i can come up with is the double L's... although, thats not enough it seems.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 9, 2008)

fuck the last two letter wait for me


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Naming game ?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 9, 2008)

i think the new child if named should have 'allu' somewhere in the name, no?


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

New child ? the what ? Is Killuas mom pregnant ?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 9, 2008)

ive figured out the pattern 

although i can't be asked guessing which letter would be used to continue on the pattern and get a correct name from it 

@frieja ~ just speculating on what neby said about there being a pattern in the zoldyk brothers' names, and no she aint pregnant.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 9, 2008)

did you read NeBy's post?

why am i even asking XD


----------



## NeBy (Sep 9, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I ammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> why? do i sound different? I seriously dont have any idea behind the naming game



Nah. I just thought you were enough of a big fan to have heard/read about the 'secret' behind the Zaoldyecks' kids' names (which Togashi used). This makes me feel as if I'm a real hxh freak. 

It's not THAT big of a secret, since I read it in some hxh review or website or something, and the argumentation was completely overwhelming. Using that as a basis, and analyzing things a bit more, I can predict their next baby-name with almost 100% certainty.

It's getting late, and I would like to give other posters (who aren't here now) a chance too...so I'll post my name tomorrow, with all the 'secrets' revealed, and my own arguments.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 9, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> it will be tollu something
> wait


what if its ollu something instead lol


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Ah, well then, this marks the end of me for today... night.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 9, 2008)

later frieja.

its definitely tollu/tollu something.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 9, 2008)

may be tolluo or tolluko

the easy part is the last two letter of the one before
then add llu

i am not sure of last part of the name wait for NeBy


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 10, 2008)

Why is this thread so far down?


----------



## Freija (Sep 10, 2008)

Cause I went to bed.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 10, 2008)

no life


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 10, 2008)

freija is the heart of this thread


----------



## Freija (Sep 10, 2008)

Your mom has no life.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 10, 2008)

you're not a bro


----------



## Freija (Sep 10, 2008)

XDDDDD Any bro should accept that another bro gets a Cherryoak girl.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 10, 2008)

Any bro would choose a bro before a ho.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> XDDDDD Any bro should accept that another bro gets a Cherryoak girl.





Killua said:


> Any bro would choose a bro before a ho.


I'd rather go with Peter's version


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 10, 2008)

Peter is a virgin


----------



## Fran (Sep 10, 2008)

What's with the incessant amount of spam this thread has been getting lately?  Cool off, this thread will be locked again


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 10, 2008)

Ahaha every1 hates peter 

less than a month to go.........


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 10, 2008)

Just looked at the wings of the ant in Killua's sig, you can tell Togashi worked hard on the details on those.


----------



## Felix (Sep 10, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Just looked at the wings of the ant in Killua's sig, you can tell Togashi worked hard on the details on those.



Togashi always works *HARD*
That's why he doesn't work alot


----------



## Fran (Sep 10, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Just looked at the wings of the ant in Killua's sig, you can tell Togashi worked hard on the details on those.



It's a good thing the anime team substantiated for the art, mirite?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 10, 2008)

@mattaru ~ is that gif entirely fan made, cos i dont remember seeing that bit in the anime  unless i missed it somehow


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 10, 2008)

I remember that 

who made ur sig gix?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 10, 2008)

who do you think? 

what part/ep is that hisoka bit off?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 10, 2008)

impressive work i think it mite be when hes about to fight Kuro


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 10, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> @mattaru ~ is that gif entirely fan made, cos i dont remember seeing that bit in the anime  unless i missed it somehow


It's from when Hisoka wants to fight Danchou/Kuro outside the zeppelin.
I think that pic is looped though, i can't remember him doin that that many times.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 10, 2008)

now i remember... i haven't re-watched that part of the anime in like ages, will need to  it seems.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 10, 2008)

Anyone think they will make a chimera ant OVA after Togashi finishes the arc


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 10, 2008)

well im sure we all HOPE they make one, though of course preferably unedited, and preferably awesome (that wont be a problem).

 now all we need is togashi to keep writing like usual 

oh wait-


----------



## Danchou (Sep 10, 2008)

The Killua pic in your sig is gone. :x


----------



## TEK (Sep 10, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Anyone think they will make a chimera ant OVA after Togashi finishes the arc



Yea, I too would hope for one but with the way they ended the other OVAs, they kinda left it as if the series was done so I highly doubt they'll animate it. 

My question is when is the Chimera ant arc gonna finish? We should all start guessing the approximate date it'll be done, although at this rate, that might not be for another couple years.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 10, 2008)

there was some rumors that the 4th ova was put on hold, rather than not being made at all... meaning that they could still finish making it... but if they did it'd have to be a better ending than the one we were left with in the GI Final


----------



## Danchou (Sep 10, 2008)

My estimate is that we still have 25-30 chapters of this arc over. If he maintains the same releaseschedule as the one after his previous hiatus, then it'll take at least over a year.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 10, 2008)

They can easily pick up again by showing Kaito instead of Ging.

I feel it's still a way to go. It's either going down like this:

Each Royal Guard kicks the bucket by turn, then Meruem

or

A Royal Guard survives, and so does Meruem, making it a longer arc.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 10, 2008)

Killua said:


> Any bro would choose a bro before a ho.



That would depend what you chose her/him for, would it not? Depending on certain activities, for instance, I think you would be glad he choose a ho before a bro. 


Anyway, back to topic...I had expected some others to give the name-game of Zaoldyecks' progeny a try, but ah well, must be a slow day or something. Anyway, I'm glad to see some people actually managed to get it; shows hxh fans are not the average idiots like in some other [censored].

Ok, so, now I'm going to explain how I came to the name for the next killerbaby, if their mom would give birth. Now, I know I said 'almost 100% certainty', but of course that is relative: in principle, the Zaoldeycks (well, Togashi) could completely change the pattern and call him 'Snuff' or something (might even be a girl)...BUT when accepting the premise that they would continue the pattern they upheld until now, one can come to a name with a very high degree of certainty. Of course, I remember my discussion with the 'Razor vs. Ubogin - who-is-the strongest?' topic, and that it was undo-able to "prove" everything. Back then, I said that, given the facts we actually *know* of, and using logical deduction, it's *the most probable* outcome that counts.

I'm going to say the same here. It's impossible to prove it would actually be this name, but it has MORE likelihood than ANYTHING else. If not, please show your own reasoning for your claim!

And now for my reasoning and arguments (partly others had already pointed some stuff out on some hxh reviews/websites/etc., so I can't take all credit for it, though I believe I went further in my analysis than anyone else, as yet):

First of all, one can clearly see that ALL kids are boys (well, ok, you can't see it with Kalluto, but I mean; it's canon  ), and they ALL have 'llu' in the middle of their name. And even more striking; the *last letters* (after the llu) of the former name are used as the *first letters* for the next name. One can see this best like this:

Illu*mi* -> mi is used for the start of the next name
Millu*ki* -> ki is used for the start of the next name
Killu*a* -> a is used for the start of the next name
Allu*ka* -> ka is used for the start of the next name
Kallu*to*

Ok, so, following the same pattern, logic dictates that the next cute little assassinboy will start with 'To'...furthermore, as we have seen, after those letters always comes 'llu'...so we now have '*To*llu'

Now, for the next letters, which are the hard(est) part, one is better suited if you look at the boys (and their names) in pairs, in the order of their birth (oldest, second oldest, etc.). The first thing that strikes you, is the fact that there doesn't seem to be a pattern for the next letter in the first name of each pair (at least *I* didn't find any pattern or reasoned logic behind it as yet, but I'm still searching), BUT the SECOND name of each pair always begins with a 'k' (for the next letter). Furthermore, for the very *last* letter; with each boy-pair, the last vowel is always paired as well!

Pair of the two oldest sons:

Illumi  -> m (?) + *i* 
Milluki -> k (!) + *i*


Pair of the middle oldest sons:

Killua -> *a* (?)
Alluka -> k (!) + *a*

Now, the next (youngest) pair would be:

Kalluto -> t (?) + *o*

Which means, following the pattern:

Tollu -> k (!) + *o* 


And thus, the name is (tadam):  Tolluko


Pretty neat logically-deduced name, isn't it?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 10, 2008)

@neby ~ i see where ur coming from with the last 2 letters... i saw that the last letter for each name was a vowel but i guess i didnt look to see that the same vowel repeated twice   lol


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 10, 2008)

Excellent post Neby. I honestly haven't put a lot of thought into it, but I totally see where you're coming from!


----------



## Danchou (Sep 10, 2008)

I forgot about that name guessing game. But your post is very insightful Neby. I doubt they'll have another kid, but it's pretty interesting irregardless.

Btw, I never knew you were a girl or are my sources misinformed?!


----------



## NeBy (Sep 10, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> I forgot about that name guessing game. But your post is very insightful Neby. I doubt they'll have another kid, but it's pretty interesting irregardless.



Thanks!

Feel free to show your level of appreciation with rep! 

(nah, j/k  )





> Btw, I never knew you were a girl or are my sources misinformed?!




I think your sources suffer from a case of wishful thinking.


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 10, 2008)

Reps, NeBy, thought I think all you had to really post was how you figured out the last two letters.

I was actually hoping for something more concrete, but still cool.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 10, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> may be tolluo or tolluko
> 
> the easy part is the last two letter of the one before
> then add llu
> ...



i said tolluko give me money 
but k was by luck i found they like to put k in most of them
so no money for me 

tolluo was like killua (the only name with one letter after u)

killua the 3rd and tolluo th 6th i know it doesnt have much logic but i was trying to find something for  letters like  m k t (the only illogical part of the name)

very good NeBy  also it shows us that Togashi has many secrets and put much thought in his manga
who knows there might be other secrets we didnt notice


----------



## NeBy (Sep 10, 2008)

Malumultimus said:


> Reps, NeBy, thought I think all you had to really post was how you figured out the last two letters.
> 
> I was actually hoping for something more concrete, but still cool.



Well, maybe for some... but you had/have still those posters who didn't know how to find the first part neither.

I'm pretty confident about all of it, but I would agree that, if there wasn't an indication of the pairing with the vowels, it would be less certain about the validity of the 'k' letter as well. They give more credence to eachother, I find, even if on itself the pattern is not that strong (because it's only repeated twice). Viewed on itself, I would give the 'k' 70% chance of being correct, and the '0' 80%...coupled together, I would add another 10%. The 'Tollu' is next to 100% certain, so all in all, one can have reasonable confidence any upcoming new (male) sprout would get that particular name.

Ofcourse, if Togashi ever made Killuas' mum pregnant in the manga/anime and he DID name him 'Tolluko', it would confirm the pattern a third time, thereby establishing its validity without any doubt, and it could be used to determine all the other kids' names that would follow.

Thinking about the one AFTER Tolluko...we can already determine a bit of that name as well, if my pattern is valid. Kollu (100%), m/t/some indeterminated consonant (60%), and then the japanese equivalent of e (50%) or u (50%).

The only thing nagging me a bit is, that I have the strange feeling I keep missing some trick (pattern) he (Togashi) uses for the other 'undetermined' consonants. I don't know...I might figure it out if I could understand Japanese. For instance, I'm wondering: do the words 'miki', 'aka' and 'toko' mean anything in Japanese? The patterns thusfar are based on observations of the repetition itself, but I could miss out on any linguistic trick he's using.
If there is a pattern to be found in the rest of his 'random' letters (which is quite possible, seen his word/letter-play as yet), one could name-determine whole generations of killing offspring! :amazed


----------



## Freija (Sep 10, 2008)

Killua said:


> Peter is a virgin



Hmm really now ? I remember when we were younger and I was teasing you that you were a virgin when we were like... 15 ? 16?


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 10, 2008)

Virgin-talk killed the thread.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 10, 2008)

seems like it 

JSS and JUS. 2 of only a handful of games for hunter x hunter


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2008)

Virgin talk


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 10, 2008)

Virgin-talk killed the thread again.


----------



## Gary (Sep 10, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> My estimate is that we still have 25-30 chapters of this arc over. If he maintains the same releaseschedule as the one after his previous hiatus, then it'll take at least over a year.



Yeah.But maybe he will stop being lazy and just try to finish it.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 10, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> My estimate is that we still have 25-30 chapters of this arc over. If he maintains the same releaseschedule as the one after his previous hiatus, then it'll take at least over a year.



Dont say such things...thats a really terrible prospect.

Has he already said they'll be in 10 chapter segments like before?


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 10, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Dont say such things...thats a really terrible prospect.


Hope has left this place.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 11, 2008)

Gary said:


> Yeah.But maybe he will *stop being lazy* and just try to finish it.



We can dream


----------



## TEK (Sep 11, 2008)

At this point, that's all we can do. Just simply dream/hope for the best possible results.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 11, 2008)

Heck for all we know, jump could come up and say we were just joking with you all, there is no HxH, april's fool happens in October in Japan =D


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Heck for all we know, jump could come up and say we were just joking with you all, there is no HxH, april's fool happens in October in Japan =D



I think most fans would kill them then...


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 11, 2008)

Kancent said:


> ^



dont worry I make alot of predictions like this not all of them come true =D



Freija is Chillin' said:


> I think most fans would kill them then...



then with no Shonen Jump how they gonna read their other mangas =O


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 11, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Heck for all we know, jump could come up and say we were just joking with you all, there is no HxH, april's fool happens in October in Japan =D



Do not even joke about this.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 11, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Heck for all we know, jump could come up and say we were just joking with you all, there is no HxH, april's fool happens in October in Japan =D



 thats not a laughing matter  shonen jump would get bombed and togashi murdered courtesy of me


----------



## Fran (Sep 11, 2008)

> Heck for all we know, jump could come up and say we were just joking with you all, there is no HxH, april's fool happens in October in Japan =D






Togashi best deliver between now and his next break.
Who wants to start an epic HxH-Re-read before next October


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm back, with black... the computer that is  now I can post 10 times faster!!!!!!!... If not more <3


Anyway, any predictions as of yet?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 11, 2008)

No predictions for me til we get spoilers


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 11, 2008)

I can see how plausable the joke is with you guys reactions , cause if it wasnt so possible everyone would laugh it off ='(

Congrats on new pc Freija!

and predictions with spoilers is no predictions XD

I would say we get to see the rest of knuckle's fight, probably a bad ass move that would kill yupi hopefully, that should make it a good return


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 11, 2008)

@Freija. Specs on the new comp?
@Hibari. Nice set.


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> No predictions for me til we get spoilers


Why not, that ruins the fun of conversation.


Hisoka said:


> I can see how plausable the joke is with you guys reactions , cause if it wasnt so possible everyone would laugh it off ='(
> 
> Congrats on new pc Freija!
> 
> ...


Wait... we got spoilers ?


KLoWn said:


> @Freija. Specs on the new comp?
> @Hibari. Nice set.



Too lazy to write 


Damn, my download of the entire One Piece and HxH is going slow.... 8 mbps D:


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 11, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Too lazy to write


You just don't know, do you


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

I do know, I built it myself 


Corsair Twin blabla 4gb... RAM

Samsung Spinpoint SATA 2 7200 RPM 750gb

and some more.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 11, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Why not, that ruins the fun of conversation.
> 
> Wait... we got spoilers ?
> 
> ...



Hibari said till spoilers no predictions for me, and i ment well if we have spoilers then we dont have to be predicting much XD


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 11, 2008)

i predict killua doing god speed


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Kammuru ? Yeah I want to see that.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 11, 2008)

I hope he gets a chance to use it, since they arent fighting pitu anymore =/


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah, it's Killua and that guy whose name I forgot while typing it.... vs Yupi.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 11, 2008)

ahh yeah with Jail sorry i totally forgot that they appear!

oh well then we should at least get a good Killua vs Yupi in the first chappy


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Jail ? You mean Knuckle ?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 11, 2008)

he is there with Jail and Knuckle


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Jail ???????? Oh yeah, the lizard.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 11, 2008)

yeah the lizard XD took me sometime to remeber his name too sorry =/


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 11, 2008)

Freija have been forgeting a lot lately


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 11, 2008)

The Lizard whats his actual name hes so badass tho


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Freija have been forgeting a lot lately



A new computer takes up allot of my memory


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 11, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Freija have been forgeting a lot lately



lols shhhhhh he is getting old 



Hibari Kyoya said:


> The Lizard whats his actual name hes so badass tho



Jail as posted XD


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 11, 2008)

what his name is jail


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Oy, my head is overflowing with useless information like Swedish grammar at the moment... Give me a break, school is awful.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 11, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> what his name is jail



yup thats what they call him, as he says XD



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Oy, my head is overflowing with useless information like Swedish grammar at the moment... Give me a break, school is awful.



school is indeed awful


----------



## Gary (Sep 11, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Heck for all we know, jump could come up and say we were just joking with you all, there is no HxH, april's fool happens in October in Japan =D



*insert rage picture here*


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 11, 2008)

killua and his kammaru tech should be making for some interesting attacks in his fight with yupi... i wonder if he'll use it right off the bat though.


----------



## Gary (Sep 11, 2008)

lol off topic.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 11, 2008)

Killua will save it as his trump card


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah, so don't call me old, I'm not T_T


----------



## Gary (Sep 11, 2008)

you're to me      .


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 11, 2008)

Gary is young compared to all


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 11, 2008)

killua has been developing a lot of fighting attacks kammaru _ the yo yo  and electricity
all of them are awesome

gon better find something new compared to killua he made little progress


----------



## Gary (Sep 11, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Gary is young compared to all



Shut up old person and get back to your job >:


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 11, 2008)

i don't think killua will have the liberty of saving it... unless he's become insanely better since his last near death experience and acquirement of kammaru


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 11, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Killua will save it as his trump card



I agree, he wouldnt do it straight off, I want him to use his assasination skills 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Yeah, so don't call me old, I'm not T_T



hehe I ment premature old age =D

does that even make sense!

and gary stop being totally off topic be half topic like me =D


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 11, 2008)

Gary said:


> Shut up old person and get back to your job >:



i don t have a job 



gixa786 said:


> i don't think killua will have the liberty of saving it... unless he's become insanely better since his last near death experience and acquirement of kammaru



hmm maybe 



Hisoka said:


> I agree, he wouldnt do it straight off, I want him to use his assasination skills
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Killua aint gona assasinate no body Knuckle for the final blow or even Shoot


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

I think he'll combine the yo-yo with kammuru


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Download nexgear v2 releases.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 11, 2008)

or download the v2's ye. i downloaded 'em, read 'em... and then ended up deleting 'em


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Why would you delete the V2's ?


----------



## Gary (Sep 11, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Download nexgear v2 releases.



50kb/s internet it takes to long for that.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 11, 2008)

@Gary. What's your age?


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

He's like 15 or something...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 11, 2008)

hunter x hunter 62 episode covered 102 - 103 chapters
now when this arc ends we will have like 125 chapters
oh more than the first series


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 11, 2008)

my computer was low on memory (a pathetic reason i know)... i ended up deleting half my episode collection and some of the ost's too 

and about gon making up a new move... i think he shud just improve his janken move... it has many possibilities that he could use.


----------



## Gary (Sep 11, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> @Gary. What's your age?


13        . 


Freija is Chillin' said:


> He's like 15 or something...



13


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Really now ?


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 11, 2008)

Gary said:


> 13


Da fuck?! 
That's the same age as my little brother and he's a tiny friend.


----------



## Gary (Sep 11, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Really now ?



Yup         .


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Thought you were older.


----------



## Gary (Sep 11, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Da fuck?!
> That's the same age as my little brother and he's a tiny friend.



How small is tiny?


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 11, 2008)

Gary said:


> How small is tiny?


If im like this:
*I------------------------------------------------------------I*

He's like this:
*I-I*

And yeah, like Freija said, i thought you were way older, like 18-19 or something.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 11, 2008)

am i the only one not shocked?

well I knew it before anyways XD

he is exactly 10 years younger than me =/


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 11, 2008)

and i though 15 was young


----------



## Fran (Sep 11, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Gary is young compared to all



Bisuke would approve.


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> am i the only one not shocked?
> 
> well I knew it before anyways XD
> 
> he is exactly 10 years younger than me =/



Damn you're old


edit: Seriously guys, mindless spam ends now, I don't want to get banned for anything... ever again........ seriously


So can we find something on-topic or I'm not posting any more


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 11, 2008)

23 from 19 isnt much

ontopic hunter x hunter rocks


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

I meant something seriously on-topic.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 11, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Damn you're old
> 
> 
> edit: Seriously guys, mindless spam ends now, I don't want to get banned for anything... ever again........ seriously
> ...


That's the same age as me, and im not old, im in mah prime~

And something OT.....you think Hisoka will change his apperance again til the next time we see him?

(couldn't think of anything better)


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 11, 2008)

Maybe his outfit I can't see anything else being changed.


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, it's not sure if we'll ever see him again T_T sadly enough thanks to Togashi one of the awesomest characters in the series will die.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 11, 2008)

there was a page when hisoka was going to kuroro
he had the same clothes as in GI
so i think no

@Freija he said hisoka not kuroro


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 11, 2008)

if we did see hisoka... his appearance would again be different


----------



## Fran (Sep 11, 2008)

Hisoka, Leorio and Kurapika are all filler 

 Does Togashi have a panel of 'editors/publishers' like Kishimoto does? That demand whatever sells best, i.e. fulfilling the wishes of all the 13yr old japanese fangirls that love Hitsugarya, crave the Sasuke etc.?

Judging by his lousy release schedule, I'd guess not


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 11, 2008)

i think Hisoka was one of the highest rated characters


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> there was a page when hisoka was going to kuroro
> he had the same clothes as in GI
> so i think no
> 
> @Freija he said hisoka not kuroro



Oy, I can totally see Kuroro beat Hisoka as much as I can see Hisoka beat Kuroro.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 11, 2008)

i agree they are close
but i think hisoka is more important for the story
but you dont know with Togashi 

i will read it while i am very scared
please let hisoka win


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

If anything Kuroro is, Hisoka is interested in Gons potential, granted, but Kuroro is actually one of the few who a main character targets.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 11, 2008)

and hisoka is a main character


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Hisoka is more of a side character with incredible fan base.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 11, 2008)

But Feitan is way more awesome


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Dunno really, downloading the entire HxH anime right now 

Rewatching the glory


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

use gotlurk.net instead.


also I just got a neg for a 2 year old post or something.


----------



## Gary (Sep 11, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> am i the only one not shocked?
> 
> well I knew it before anyways XD
> 
> he is exactly 10 years younger than me =/


you already knew 


Mattaru said:


> Bisuke would approve.


yes 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Damn you're old
> 
> 
> edit: Seriously guys, mindless spam ends now, I don't want to get banned for anything... ever again........ seriously
> ...


ok then

ANY ONE KNOW A GOOD HXH FAN ART SITE!?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 11, 2008)

not sure about hxh fan art site but if you want fan art just use deviantart.com


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 11, 2008)

Danchou and Feitan are an unbeatable team.

Gonna rewatch the anime if/when it picks up again.


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Watch the CLIP IN MY SIG NOW!!!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 11, 2008)

FUCK YOU I LINKED YOU THAT VIDEO


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes you did.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 11, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> what his name is jail



I thought it was Melereon, or something?



Gary said:


> 13        .
> 
> 
> 13



At that age, Silva had already killed two dozen persons! 




KLoWn said:


> If im like this:
> *I------------------------------------------------------------I*
> 
> He's like this:
> ...



Hmmm...what, exactly, are you showing the length of? 




Mattaru said:


> Bisuke would approve.



LOL. I'm not sure he actually grasps the concept of 'shotacon'. But I could be wrong... 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> I meant something seriously on-topic.



Like...finding out the hypothetical next zoaldyeck kid would be named Tolluko? 



KLoWn said:


> That's the same age as me, and im not old, im in mah prime~
> 
> And something OT.....you think Hisoka will change his apperance again til the next time we see him?
> 
> (couldn't think of anything better)



I'm in my prime too, since I'm only a third the age of Netero - more or less.



Freija is Chillin' said:


> If anything Kuroro is, Hisoka is interested in Gons potential, granted, but Kuroro is actually one of the few who a main character targets.



That reminds me; there once was a pretty good fan-art fight (Hisoka vs. Kuroro) linked here. Does anyone has that link, still? Did the creator continue his fanart/fighting scene?

For self-made fanstuff it was actually pretty good. (and I liked the originality of the 'ying-yang' firecircle).




Killua said:


> FUCK YOU I LINKED YOU THAT VIDEO



What video?

There were TWO vids linked in a sigpic of a poster some days ago, but they went away (changed sigpic, I suppose). People should stop doing that and just post them (the youtubelinks) in the post itself, then. Or just keep the sigpic the same. (I do, and my links are as cool as they were at the start  )


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

> That reminds me; there once was a pretty good fan-art fight (Hisoka vs. Kuroro) linked here. Does anyone has that link, still? Did the creator continue his fanart/fighting scene?
> 
> For self-made fanstuff it was actually pretty good. (and I liked the originality of the 'ying-yang' firecircle).


REALLLY?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 11, 2008)

So is a 4th OVA confirmed, or is it wishful thinking again? :\


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Wait, rumours of OVA 4 ?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 11, 2008)

WHAT OVA 4?! No waiiiiiiiiii


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 11, 2008)

there is nothing about 4th ova for now


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2008)

Rumours, its was apparently in developement 2 years ago, god knows whats gonna happen.



> also I just got a neg for a 2 year old post or something



But what about all the rep you've gotten from 2 year old posts

Im off to read Dragon Ball, Im in love with Oolongpek


----------



## NeBy (Sep 11, 2008)

Kancent said:


> So is a 4th OVA confirmed, or is it wishful thinking again? :\



I didn't hear nothing new. But I do remember (years back) that they were contemplating making another one about the ant-arc, but they didn't want to start (with all the breaks Togashi took) the anime, because they didn't want to risk being stuck halfway, waiting for the mangaka.

As it turned out, a wise decision, because that would exactly have happened with his year-long break, if they HAD started on it.

As far as I know, however, the plans are still there - at least I didn't hear they were cancelled, that is. So I guess there is still a good chance they'll make another hxh ova, as soon as Togashi finishes the ant arc.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 11, 2008)

yup there is a chance 
but for now no news


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Rumours, its was apparently in developement 2 years ago, god knows whats gonna happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That amounts in the millions


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 11, 2008)

about the chameleon, is he the one who they had the brief flashback about showing him abused and such?

I ask because my scan had a different name but they were kind of similar.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 11, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> about the chameleon, is he the one who they had the brief flashback about showing him abused and such?
> 
> I ask because my scan had a different name but they were kind of similar.



no no alot of people got this idea that when he was giving his name to gon for a moment he went Jai and he stopped then he said jail, since then some people built this theory since that guy's (with the flash back) name is Jairo, him and the chameleon are the same people but they arent, since Jairo turns into ant way after Jail was an ant, in fact jail never was anything other than ant


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 11, 2008)

Finally finished this fan art of HXH:

Link removed

Tell me what you guys think


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 11, 2008)

I love Killua's eyes and Hisoka's expression fab! 

you are good


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 11, 2008)

Kancent said:


> Finally finished this fan art of HXH:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Tell me what you guys think


You did that? I honestly expected something crappy, but that was actually really good 

I approve


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks Hisoka, so Jairo is still a mystery to us...hope Togashi didn't forget him...

and Kancent, that's quite good, Gon looks especially accurate and Hisoka and Leorio are funny.  Kurapica looks slightly off, could be he's not feminine enough?


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks :risu

Honestly I've been constantly doodling HXH pics for the past half year, but never seriously drew a fan art for it >> (Well I did this one pic of Killua and Gon, but they looked really awkward cause I didn't get used to drawing Togashi's characters)

Lol is kurapica missing some boobs


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 11, 2008)

OMG you guys need to read this shit 
It's some guy who fucks around with people who wanna cyber, he's so goddamn funny im literally crying from laughing so much 

Just check this one out


> *Bloodninja:* Ok baby, we got to hurry, I don't know how long I can keep it ready for you.
> j_gurli13: thats ok. ok i'm a japanese schoolgirl, what r u.
> *Bloodninja:* A Rhinocerus. Well, hung like one, thats for sure.
> j_gurli13: haha, ok lets go.
> ...


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 11, 2008)

Haha, my friend showed me those a while ago...

The Rhino one is my favorite that I read


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 11, 2008)

lol Bloodninja. I've read all of his convos a few months back. Made me laugh so hard (especially the one where he fucks the pizza right when the girl comes out of the shower naked, and the one with the vegetables) 

Seriously I never understood what's with horny girls on the internet that want to cyber


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 11, 2008)

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 11, 2008)

Cyber'ing some fat chick 


> sweet17: this is stupid
> *Bloodninja:* ...still limp
> *Bloodninja:* Do it!
> sweet17: HARRRRRRRRRRRRR
> ...




This is a bit off-topic lol, but it's for teh lulz! *TEH LULZ!*


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

OVA 4 talk ? no, then bye.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 11, 2008)

I'd been hearing for a long time that it wouldn't be released until the whole arc was over in the manga.


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah, but that's only a rumour too.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 11, 2008)

'Rumours are rumours I heard rumours that Togashi was going to die


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

No, that was what everyone said... "He better die or I will fix that"...


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 11, 2008)

I heard a rumor he would do a crossover with his wife where sailor moon fights Gon.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 11, 2008)

I heard rumours that he faps to WoW porn and he role plays


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

I never heard that one.


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

he faps to night elf dance...and goodnight


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 11, 2008)

so has there ever been confirmation on whether Togashi is actually sick or what is his deal?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 11, 2008)

He plays MMORPG apparently, hes not sick thats for sure.

I heard he played PS2 2 much or something.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 12, 2008)

Apparently he's too sick to draw, but not too sick to play video games

Damn the logic makes perfect sense


----------



## Gary (Sep 12, 2008)

Kancent said:


> Apparently he's too sick to draw, but not too sick to play video games
> 
> Damn the logic makes perfect sense



Best logic there's


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

They don't think that far...

Also I suggest no one uses Chrome or I Explorer any more as they have surveillance over what you do on the net.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh god if Togashi is trolling us and plays video games all the time 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Also I suggest no one uses Chrome or I Explorer any more as they have surveillance over what you do on the net.



I like how people call microsoft evil but try Chrome although it's way worse in the surveillance department


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

They do that ? well, whatever.

Only time I ever use IE is when I click on the mailbox on MSN, it automatically opens IE.


----------



## Gary (Sep 12, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Oh god if Togashi is trolling us and plays video games all the time
> 
> 
> 
> I like how people call microsoft evil but try Chrome although it's way worse in the surveillance department



even mangakas and troll.


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

whaaaaaaat ?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 12, 2008)

IE is the crappiest thing ever, and about chrome, I havent bothered trying it yet but heard alot about it.

and there is no if Zaru, Togashi is definitely just playing games =/


----------



## Danchou (Sep 12, 2008)

^
Togashi
Witch Doctor Jiraiya


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

What is that vid.. can't view.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 12, 2008)

It didn't show up?

 Togashi


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Is that for togashi ?


----------



## Danchou (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes. I cry manly tears for Togashi.

But nevermind that. You got a interesting topic in mind?

I get the feeling we've covered basically any topic.

I might just reread the Ant Arc invasion hoping to get an idea on how fast they're moving. It seems to me like machspeeds.


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, and from those movements they're not running full speed, except for Gon when he headed for Yupi.

They were more moving carefully.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 12, 2008)

Yup.

We know that Nef can cross 2 km (the size of his Enrange) in an instant based on his encounter with Kaito and co.
The fact that Kaito barely had time to react (when you keep into account that 0.2-0.3/1 second is considered more than enough time to for a skilled nenuser to dodge an incoming attack) makes me think that Nef's speedblitz happened within a fraction of a second. That alone sets Nef's speed at several mach at that point.

I'll have to go check up the speedfeats during the invasion later on as it takes a bit of work, but this is already a very impressive indication.


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Kaito had time to react, but as you said it is probably only a fraction of a second, and then he kicked so fast and so hard he used air to leap forward.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 12, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I heard rumours that he faps to WoW porn and he role plays



I think that's more than just rumours. 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> They don't think that far...
> 
> Also I suggest no one uses Chrome or I Explorer any more as they have surveillance over what you do on the net.



Firefox rules, heh? That reminds me, though, since I'm working in the IT-sector I do want to try chrome out, just for seeing how it goes. I didn't as yet, because I suspected the first beta 'public release' would be full of bugs. Is there a newer version out yet? Otherwise, I'll try it out today.

It's always the same with the newly released betas; they always suck. Only after version 1.1 they become usable. 


Anyway, what I wanted to say: I deplore a bit the weakening relevance to hxh in the posts in this thread. More than half of the posts this last month had actually nothing to do with hxh.

I think it's high time Togi starts with the new chapters.

One can only hope he'll actually finish the ant-arc this year, which would mean they can start on the anime, which would keep us busy for another year, just in time for Togashi's latest break to end...

I know I asked this earlier (but didn't get a response); but does anyone actually have the emailaddy of Togashi? I know his english is bad, but I would dare to send him an email...


----------



## Danchou (Sep 12, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Kaito had time to react, but as you said it is probably only a fraction of a second, and then he kicked so fast and so hard he used air to leap forward.


I still think Kaito barely had time to react to Nef's assault otherwise he wouldn't have lost his arm due to Nef's speedblitz. And yes, I'm aware that he had Gon and Killua's safety to consider.

But I agree on the timeframe. 





NeBy said:


> ..
> 
> Anyway, what I wanted to say: I deplore a bit the weakening relevance to hxh in the posts in this thread. More than half of the posts this last month had actually nothing to do with hxh.
> 
> ...


I also think that the lack of ontopic posts has become a bit too much. Luckily it's only a few weeks until the hiatus is over and we can discuss new stuff.

Unfortunately I haven't got Togashi's e-mail for you. I knew he was rumoured to have a blog with e-mail, but that turned out to be a fake.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 12, 2008)

i read abit of this the art is quite different i'll get round to more when  i have more time


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

Short theory on Kammuru: Read Killua's fight with the dart player.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 12, 2008)

So when exactly is it returning?

Its been like 2 years since I read HxH


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

October 4th.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Sep 12, 2008)

Didn't he come back in October when he came back from the 2 year break.


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Somewhere between October 4:th and 6:th


----------



## NeBy (Sep 12, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Somewhere between October 4:th and 6:th



And what are we going to do (or at least, imagining) to Togashi if he doesn't deliver in October?

:amazed


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Death to Togashi ?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 12, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> So when exactly is it returning?
> 
> Its been like 2 years since I read HxH



 get up to date, enjoy it, then curse togashi. Hopefully we'll be back at the beginning of october (as freija and killua say, the 4th or 6th)

 As for Kammaru, it means 'god speed' and im sure its either Killuas name for his ultra quick lightning reactions, or a technique related to propelling his speed using electricity, one of the two, either way its awesome.



> death to togashi


yes, this.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 12, 2008)

NeBy said:


> And what are we going to do (or at least, imagining) to Togashi if he doesn't deliver in October?
> 
> :amazed



There is no ifs in there

There wont be ...

or I personaly will go to Shonen Jump and you dont want to know the rest ....

and as for their speeds to be honest I find it all hard to believe .... the last 20 chapters have been in real time, kinda what??? 2 mins?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 12, 2008)

if they make a new anime there will be no hisoka


----------



## Danchou (Sep 12, 2008)

Or Kurapica, Leorio or Kuroro.

I doubt we'll get another OVA anytime soon. Especially not until the Ant Arc is over.


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Damn, I want a new anime T_T


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 12, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> if they make a new anime there will be no hisoka



 I dont think we will even see him in the manga ever again 



> Or Kurapica, Leorio or Kuroro.
> 
> I doubt we'll get another OVA anytime soon. Especially not until the Ant Arc is over.



nope I doubt it

and Freija have you seen Xam'd?


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Xam'd ? what's that


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 12, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Xam'd ? what's that



Uzumaki Luiz



watch it now


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Too lazy and I probably can't view it anyway.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 12, 2008)

you have to download it first =p


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

What is it ?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 12, 2008)

its half mecha half futuristic kinda thing, its by bones, the same guy who did Eureka 7

the art work is great, and the story has been alright up to now


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't like robots... excl. Gundam SEED.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 12, 2008)

try the first 2 episode


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

I decline.


----------



## Batman (Sep 12, 2008)

I have to anti-recommend X'amd. It's pretty over hyped and . . . bad.


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

That's what i thought.


----------



## Batman (Sep 12, 2008)

I wish I had a link. I thought eet was back.


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Damn, I need it now damnit!


----------



## Danchou (Sep 12, 2008)

Lulz, nub. Go to #lurk on irchighway and search for just hunter.


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

I did, but I just found the raws on UR Dan

Or wait, is HxH stuck together on the bots ?


edit: MFFASAFAS**FA*FA*SFLP#P¤P!L!2


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 12, 2008)

go to anime-eden.com
i think they have it


----------



## Danchou (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes, it's listed under HunterxHunter. The bot Mirrors has them.


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Nah the bots had it, when I searched for Hunter x Hunter I got no results cause the packs where named HunterxHunter


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

Peter

I'm closing in


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

On what ?   ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

Peter

I'M CLOSING IN


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Ohhhhhh, now I get it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

Then tell me.


----------



## Kittan (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh god I cant wait for the new chapter


----------



## NeBy (Sep 12, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Ohhhhhh, now I get it.





Killua said:


> Then tell me.



HxH, people!

C'mon, you're using the hxh forum as some personal MSN-ish chatroom, now...


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

I actually have him on MSN as well XD

Just keeping this thread alive!

Discuss Feitan, an AWESOME character!


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Postcountwise.

As for Feitan, I'd like to see his different abilities and some feats from his prime.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

Feitan prime is Ging level


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Lol, that I doubt.


----------



## Wustenrot (Sep 12, 2008)

feitan is cool but their are cooler characters


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2008)

I see Freija is about overtake my post count, goddamn you

FMA is getting a new anime people, heres hoping HxH follows, btw Togashi returned the manga exactly this same time last year (Oct 10), I think that means 20 chapters per year


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Like whom ? 

@ Ennoea


TAKE ME TO THE TOP~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Wustenrot (Sep 12, 2008)

tompa obv .


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

This tompa shit, kill him already.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 12, 2008)

can anyone think of variations on gon's janken? some new hissatsu waza he might be able to come up with going on the same basis.


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

I was talking about the continuation of HxH


----------



## Wustenrot (Sep 12, 2008)

razor is a better character than feitan imo


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Hisoka, Killua, Zeno, Ging, Feitan, Razor, Phinx, Shizuku, Gon, Danchou.

Favourites, in no particular order


----------



## Wustenrot (Sep 12, 2008)

i like all of those except for shizuku


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Why dislike Shizuku, she's cool.


----------



## Wustenrot (Sep 12, 2008)

i guess

ubogin was a great character though


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, I excluded him cause he was dead.


----------



## Wustenrot (Sep 12, 2008)

fucking kurapica

killing ubogin


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Hisoka, Killua, Zeno, Ging, Feitan, Razor, Phinx, Shizuku, Gon, Danchou.
> 
> Favourites, in no particular order



SHALNARK WHERE?!


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh shit, how could I forget Kurapica in there 

As for Shalnark, I like him, but not in my favourite list.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 12, 2008)

no machi either? =/

morau and illumi would have to be in my list


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh yeah, forgot about Machi in the list too


----------



## Fran (Sep 12, 2008)

Favourites:
Hisoka
Shoot
Leorio


Used to be on my list:
Nobunaga 
Kurapika


There's something rather special about Shoot <3


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

Pokkuru bitches

Above Ging level.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 12, 2008)

In order:

Hisoka
Killua
Feitan
Meruem
Nef/pitou
Illumi
Silva
Netero
Machi
Kuroro
Silva
Kaito

and many more ...


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Killua said:


> Pokkuru bitches
> 
> Above Ging level.



I'm incidentally reading the part where he's chopped for food.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm incidentally reading the part where he would have killed the ant Shizuku had trouble with.


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Really ? Which chapter ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

192.

Fucking Zazan cheated.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 12, 2008)

pokkuru? whos that again


----------



## NeBy (Sep 12, 2008)

Wustenrot said:


> feitan is cool but their are cooler characters



Aside coolness, I do think Feitan is the most powerful of the GR after Kuroro. This can already be deduced from the chapter where they fight the ants. That's raw nen-power (combined with a very strong hatsu).

There could be other factors of importance for once place in the pickorder of the GR too, such as intelligence...where I think Shalnark is the second in line after Kuroro.



Hisoka said:


> In order:
> 
> Hisoka
> Killua
> ...



Ooookkk...

Seems a pretty mixed bag, but I guess it depends what the context of the 'order' is.

As for 'most bishouiest Bishis', that would be (in order):

- Pitou
- Kalluto
- Kurapica

And you still have Killua and the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-caterpillar Poofu...but though they have a certain 'cuteness', they miss the ambiguity of the first three characters. I mean, cute or not, there was never any doubt that Killua was a boy, contrary to, say, Kurapica.

(As for Pitou...for a male she can't look more feminine than that!  )


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> pokkuru? whos that again



I could kill you for making this comment.


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## Wustenrot (Sep 12, 2008)

pokkuru is SHIT

why do we obsess about fodder?


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh, Killua is obsessed with that loser for some reason.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

Pokkuru is AWESOME

He's like the Barney of HxH
He's like the awesomeness the series never had
He's like above Ging level, who is above Danchou and Feitan level

Haters, fuck off


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 12, 2008)

who underestimates kaito 

i most certainly do not 

seriously though who's pokkuro again... which chaps he in, remind me


----------



## Wustenrot (Sep 12, 2008)

> He's like the Barney of HxH



and barney sucks



> He's like the awesomeness the series never had



the series never had it because he's not fucking awesome


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

Wustenrot said:


> and barney sucks


This is proof you're just ignorant.




> the series never had it because he's not fucking awesome


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Kaito knows he's coming, screaming for them to get away in good time, they don't listen he turns around and tells them to GTFO Nefelpitou sees an opening and then speedblitz, it was not that Kaito couldn't handle the speed, he used an opening, showed very clearly...Notice his eye is in a frame very focused at the moment Kaito turns around.
*Spoiler*: _More of the fight_


----------



## Wustenrot (Sep 12, 2008)

he would have been blitzed either way imo


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 12, 2008)

possibly, but you never know what he might have done in return before being so


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

So that is why on that page it clearly shows both him and Nefel get in a stance at the same time and speed to show they have equal ground.


----------



## Wustenrot (Sep 12, 2008)

well maybe but i think nef >>> kaito by far, so heh.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

Awesome just entered this thread


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Wustenrot said:


> well maybe but i think nef >>> kaito by far, so heh.



seen no proofs of that besides the amount of aura.


----------



## Wustenrot (Sep 12, 2008)

more like epic fail just entered this thread


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 12, 2008)

now i remember who he is... his nen was cool, but other than that


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, yeah, I still say that the instant kill hunter is at that powerlevel.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

Wustenrot said:


> more like epic fail just entered this thread



This is a dupe!


----------



## Wustenrot (Sep 12, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> seen no proofs of that besides the amount of aura.



nef beat a one-armed kaito with no injuries of any kind

it's not a stretch to assume nef can beat full health kaito


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

Wustenrot said:


> nef beat a one-armed kaito with no injuries of any kind
> 
> it's not a stretch to assume nef can beat full health kaito



Have you not seen the bruises?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 12, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> seen no proofs of that besides the amount of aura.


which brings in morau's argument against killua again about chance n certainty


----------



## Wustenrot (Sep 12, 2008)

actually no i didnt lol

i guess it's closer than i think


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

Hisoka

check your PM.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 12, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Ooookkk...
> 
> Seems a pretty mixed bag, but I guess it depends what the context of the 'order' is.


yeah it is mixed since its about my personal favourites which can be because of many reasons such as character design, their personality up to hatsu XD

and about Kaito stuff, I am kinda leaning towards Freija now, I forgot that part that killua says that, nef mgiht have been a monster but she isnt the type to get even scratches on her that easily, and bare in mind Kaito lost a hand too ... 

go figure!


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Wustenrot said:


> nef beat a one-armed kaito with no injuries of any kind
> 
> it's not a stretch to assume nef can beat full health kaito



Didn't I own this argument a few pages ago already ?


Look with your eyes.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

Above scan was nullified by this awesome scan.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 12, 2008)

this has to be my 2nd fave page in HxH


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 12, 2008)

lols Pokkuro vs Kaito 

who shall win this? 

I think i shouldnt have asked that


----------



## Wustenrot (Sep 12, 2008)

stop posting fail scans killua


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Kaito would swallow him alive


also Hisoka you would you be so kind and give me your msn


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

Pokkuru casually rapes ants Shizuku needed to use hax to beat. That is true fucking story.


----------



## Wustenrot (Sep 12, 2008)

lol their is no way you are serious


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

He is.......


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

Proven in canon.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 12, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> who underestimates kaito
> 
> i most certainly do not l
> 
> seriously though who's pokkuro again... which chaps he in, remind me



He's the guy (hunter) that gets eaten and chewed up by the ants. He first appeared in the hunters exam, and in the anime, he was one of the 7 people succeeding in becoming Hunter (the whole final group did, except Killua).



Wustenrot said:


> nef beat a one-armed kaito with no injuries of any kind
> 
> it's not a stretch to assume nef can beat full health kaito



She did get injuries, even from the fight with a one-armed Kaito.

But in the long run, most likely, yes. She would have beat him, but not pwnd him, though.



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Kaito knows he's coming, screaming for them to get away in good time, they don't listen he turns around and tells them to GTFO Nefelpitou sees an opening and then speedblitz, it was not that Kaito couldn't handle the speed, he used an opening, showed very clearly...Notice his eye is in a frame very focused at the moment Kaito turns around.
> *Spoiler*: _More of the fight_



I concur. 

While, in the end, it's reasonable to assume Pitou would still be victorious in the long run, she would have had a much tougher fight (and Kaito might have been able to escape or damage her enough), if it weren't for the distraction the two boys posed to him.

Let's face it; an arm off is no 'mere fleshwound' to quote a Monty-Python scene. 

It's actually a huge disadvantage, even without considering the continious loss of blood, etc. If he had been alone, he wouldn't have to had his attention focused on the safety of the kids, and there is little doubt he would have given the kitty a lot more trouble.

Still - If he decided to fight her all the way...even with two arms, I wouldn't go as far as claiming he could have won, unless he got *very* lucky. All in all, I think Pitou still outclasses Kaito.

In fact, I think she outclasses about every hunter we know of, with the possible exeption of Netero and Ging. Who else might have a chance? ...well, maybe the two main Zaoldeyck assassins and Kuroro, and possibly Hisoka. But that's about it, come to think of it.

Of course, we can't assume we know every hunter or elite-strong nen user in the hxh world, but of those we DO know, it seems only a handful has a chance against the royal guards (and their King).

The more I think about it, the more I think Netero is outclassed by the king in the same manner as Kaito was against Pitou. Ofcourse, Netero has both arms (still), and came pretty prepared...but unless he uses some trick and/or a very malicious hatsu (his Hyakushiki Kannon isn't a hatsu), I don't see how he can win, in the long run.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 12, 2008)

Killua said:


> Pokkuru casually rapes ants Shizuku needed to use hax to beat. That is true fucking story.


i dont hate the guy but he aint exactly top class either... especially since he was hiding in a pile of bones


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> i dont hate the guy but he aint exactly top class either... especially since he was hiding in a pile of bones



Which brings me to my second point

FUCK YOU NEF

GON MY MAN; FUCK THAT CROSSDRESSING WHOREFACE UP


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Kaito was trained personally by Ging, he's called the silent hunter, he reacted way better to one of the RG's than anyone we've seen so far...


----------



## NeBy (Sep 12, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> i dont hate the guy but he aint exactly top class either... especially since he was hiding in a pile of bones



LOL.

Yeah, he certainly wasn't top-tier.

Probably more like a good average nen-using Hunter. It seems he would have been able to deal with the spider-ant and all the lower-than-captain kind of ants, though. Unfortunately, he got stung.

As for hiding in a pile of bones...well, considering he was in the nest of ants that clearly out-classed him (especially Pitou), it was probably the smartest thing to do. If it weren't for Pitous' hightened senses, he might have been able to get away with it.

The bitch! 

Cute bitch, though...


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

I SAY KILL NEFELFAGGY


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

NOooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOO Don't!


----------



## NeBy (Sep 12, 2008)

Killua said:


> I SAY KILL NEFELFAGGY



I would rather say: rape her! 

She ain't faggy, btw...you're mistaking her for Poofu. Now, THAT's a butterfly-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)! I mean...maggot!


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I would rather say: rape her!
> 
> She ain't faggy, btw...you're mistaking her for Poofu. Now, THAT's a butterfly-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)! I mean...maggot!



For killing Pokkuru that bitchfuck can rot in hell

JANKEN GUUUU


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 12, 2008)

NeBy said:


> LOL.
> 
> Yeah, he certainly wasn't top-tier.
> 
> ...


lol he would definitely been able to take on captain ants.

pitou needs to die  gon is just the person for the job... gon's too gentlemanly for rape though =/
hisoka on the other hand


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Killua said:


> For killing Pokkuru that bitchfuck can rot in hell
> 
> JANKEN GUUUU



Saisho wa gu, JAN, KEN, GU!!!!!!!


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 12, 2008)

I fucking love this manga.


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Who doesn't ?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 12, 2008)

Me i dont love it


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

But you're gay, that explains it all.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 12, 2008)

im about as gay as hisoka is


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

That's fucking gay


----------



## Susano-o (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## Susano-o (Sep 12, 2008)

just double posting to say good night
originally the intent to repwhore but I'm out 

story of my life

bubai sweethearts


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 12, 2008)

o shi- the red cock leader is here  save me peter

and Hisoka he be tapping that smexy female can't remember her name now


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

Hisoka's just waiting for Gon to grow up


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Susano-O <333333333


----------



## masterriku (Sep 12, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> That's fucking gay



 I thought hisoka was a bi-pedo


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Not really, he wants Machi... he's just interested in Gon's fighting potential so he can kill him in the future when he's stronger.


----------



## Roxass (Sep 12, 2008)

> Not really, he wants Machi...



We don't know if that interest is real or not.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 12, 2008)

well his advances seem real enough


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Roxass said:


> We don't know if that interest is real or not.





gixa786 said:


> well his advances seem real enough



He asked straight out if she wanted to date him...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah and shes seen him naked


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 12, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> He asked straight out if she wanted to date him...


Didn't he just ask if she wanted to have dinner with him?


----------



## Roxass (Sep 12, 2008)

Maybe he was just messing with her?


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Yeah and shes seen him naked


Totally.


KLoWn said:


> Didn't he just ask if she wanted to have dinner with him?



Sounds like a date too me, and then at the talk when they were watching the jyounen user.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 12, 2008)

hisoka doesnt care about gender
he does what he wants


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 12, 2008)

Do you lot tihnk that Hisoka is on the same level as Feitan and that other strong dude in the Gen ryodan whats his face can't even remember now  not Kuro


----------



## Roxass (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah Feitan and Hisoka are around the same level imo.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 12, 2008)

lol
hisoka rapes Feitan
unless you think Feitan is kuroro level


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

Feitan rapes Hisoka no joke.


----------



## Roxass (Sep 12, 2008)

Killua said:


> Feitan rapes Hisoka no joke.



We have seen neither go all out.

Baseless fucking assumptions.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 12, 2008)

Whats the other strong dude called he looks kinda normal


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah as pokoko guy (i dont remember his name )is the strongest


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 12, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Do you lot tihnk that Hisoka is on the same level as Feitan and that other strong dude in the Gen ryodan whats his face can't even remember now  not Kuro


u mean phinx?

hisoka = feitan until more proof arrives 

but in my opinion hisoka eats lil boys alive


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah Phinx thats his name!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 12, 2008)

nope feitan is the strongest not counting kuroro - hisoka and ubo


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 12, 2008)

Hisoka would rape every single one of the GR, easy 

yeah Hisokatard is here


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 12, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Hisoka would rape every single one of the GR, easy
> 
> yeah Hisokatard is here



that is the truth
it doesnt have anything with being Hisokatard


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 12, 2008)

^ yes it does 

although i can see where your coming from with that


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

Killua said:


> Feitan rapes Hisoka no joke.


  

Night guys and Nico :3


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2008)

Bungee Gum v the sun, I don't know Feitan is a toughie, Hisoka still has kept most of his power underwraps tho so god knows how powerful he really is


----------



## Danchou (Sep 12, 2008)

Hisoka can't beat Feitans Pain Packer and Rising Sun with what he's shown so far.

By powerscaling he should be pretty powerful, but by feats Feitan would beat him.

Honestly, Feitan is one of the most broken people in HxH.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2008)

Tho if Hisoka is able to destroy his armour then Feitans fucked.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 12, 2008)

Feitan can't beat Hisoka

Hisoka will defeat the king


----------



## Danchou (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that the armor is supposed to be pretty damn durable in order to withstand the heat of Rising Sun.
Not to mention that I don't see people doing anything but dying once Rising Sun is activated. Zazan, who was very durable, couldn't even move due to the intense heat of Rising Sun and got completely scorched the moment the hatsu was executed.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 12, 2008)

well imagin Bungee Gum attached all over your body
feitan strongest point is his speed hisoka could just grap him and its the end

notice the sun needs you to be beaten to activate it
i bet hisoka will remove his head before that

seriously Bungee Gum is one hell of a move


----------



## Danchou (Sep 12, 2008)

At this point, I don't see Hisoka beating Feitan with his showings as the latter has been more impressive. 

We've seen very little of his power so far though, so I think there's more to him than what we've seen. He has to be if he wants to live up to his hype as his selfproclaimed title of the strongest.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 12, 2008)

Time to re-watch some HXH 

Been ages since I got in touch with the Exam arc


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 13, 2008)

Feitan is seriously broken, his ability theoretically gives him a chance to beat pretty much anyone who isnt ALOT stronger than him. Whenever we put hisoka in a fight, its wrong, hisoka is a fcuking beast but we dont know exactly how much of one he is, we havent seen him go all out but all things indicate that he is in the top tier and is confident of even fighting the insanely strong kuroro. bungee gum in effectiveness is so good its almost unfair- so both sides have very good hatsu, however- feitan's has a requirement, while hisoka can bust out a bungee gum, or plenty, whenever he wants. Feitans speed is obviously one of his greatest strengths, and obviously its pretty insane, we have yet to see hisokas speed when going all out but im going to ASSUME thats hes around the same speed (and people would say- even faster). So- bungee gum would be the first and easy way for hisoka to counter the speed, and if he goes serious, he can do multiple and pull feitan to him whenever he needs.

  now this is where the fight reaches the 'if' point, if hisoka just plain beats feitan up, then feitan could then- later on, pull out a pain packer (and if hisoka knows about pain packer, which he probably does, he wont do this), if feitan is damaged alot and uses pain packer, its hard to see how hisoka will survive it, however, when hisoka has the upper hand (when feitan is bungee gum'ed, which is think hisoka, with his skill, can accomplish), hisoka needs to go for a one-hit kill, like slicing his head off, or something like that, this way, the fight will be over and hisoka will have won.

 also let me point out once again that we dont know the extent of power of both of these, and also, it seems like feitan has more abilities from the way ryodan spoke when he used pain packer.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 13, 2008)

masterriku said:


> I thought hisoka was a bi-pedo



You were thinking right. Though it sounds a bit better if you say he's bi-shotacon. 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Not really, he wants Machi... he's just interested in Gon's fighting potential so he can kill him in the future when he's stronger.



*cough*

Yeah, I've seen that excuse before; it's probably because some would consider Hisoka a bit less cool, if he was into lil boys too. But I think one should respect the character of Hisoka as portrayed by Togashi, and not try to warp ones' own 'heroification' around it. As for Machi: hence the 'bi'. 

Sure, Hisoka has a 'fightacon' complex too, but the 'only interested in Gon to fight' is just...crap. For instance, that doesn't explain AT ALL the fact that he was checking out the bums of Killua and Gon. If a 28 year old guy checks out the asses of little boys, there really isn't all that much to be said, except he must have got at least *some* shotacon tendencies.

People should deal with it. 




Roxass said:


> We have seen neither go all out.
> 
> Baseless fucking assumptions.



True, pretty baseless. The whole thread about it is, actually, because there's hardly any attempt to substantiate the claims. Just saying all those one-liners about who will pwn who, without any reasons given, is just meaningless one-liner-chit-chat only meant to provoke, not an invitation to an intelligible debate about it.




gixa786 said:


> u mean phinx?
> 
> hisoka = feitan until more proof arrives
> 
> but in my opinion hisoka eats lil boys alive



I agree with your last part, for the reasons given above.



Hisoka said:


> Hisoka would rape every single one of the GR, easy
> 
> yeah Hisokatard is here



Well, at least you admit it. 



Reckoner said:


> Hisoka can't beat Feitans Pain Packer and Rising Sun with what he's shown so far.
> 
> By powerscaling he should be pretty powerful, but by feats Feitan would beat him.
> 
> Honestly, Feitan is one of the most broken people in HxH.




As far as we've actually seen what both are capable of, currently one would have to come to the conclusion Feitan would probably win the fight. Hisoka has shown great speed in his fights at the celestial tower, but nothing compared to Feitans. Hisokas' bungee-gum nen is a pretty neat thing, but on itself it's not really a...how should I say this...'killer application' towards top-nen users (he used it to beat Kastro in the celestial arc with it, but that one wasn't all that strong neither, at least, not like the GR).

The moment Feitan uses his hatsu, Hisoka is screwed. The only way for Hisoka to win, is to be able to kill Feitan (chop of his head, for instance) BEFORE there is enough damage for Feitan to activate his pain packer. Another way could be Hisoka's got another hatsu...but we didn't see that as yet, so that is mere speculation.

It's not impossible for Hisoka to win, but as far as we've seen now (without a new hatsu), I would give him only a 2/5 chance to win against Feitan. (Based on the *current* knowledge of their fighting skills we know of!)


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 13, 2008)

I HIGHLY doubt Hisoka knows of Feitan's abilities. It's not like they tell eachother. Phinx tells Karuto something like this when they said they were splitting up: "You probably have techniques you don't want us to know about too, right?"

Not only that, but Hisoka is rather new in the crew isn't he? And Feitan hasn't really fought a lot of strong people during the course of HxH as we know it.

Not to mention Feitan says he's getting rusty and has finally found someone good to practice on (referring to Zazan)


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2008)

Killua said:


> I HIGHLY doubt Hisoka knows of Feitan's abilities. It's not like they tell eachother. Phinx tells Karuto something like this when they said they were splitting up: "You probably have techniques you don't want us to know about too, right?"
> 
> Not only that, but Hisoka is rather new in the crew isn't he? And Feitan hasn't really fought a lot of strong people during the course of HxH as we know it.
> 
> Not to mention Feitan says he's getting rusty and has finally found someone good to practice on (referring to Zazan)



Hisoka has already proclaimed he doesn't know Feitan's abilities.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh, you mean to Kurapika?


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, it was stated as a sidenote that Hisoka didn't know their abilities, and he only learned Shizuku's later.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 13, 2008)

I thought he said he knew 6 or 7 out of those abilities. I don't remember Feitan ever being mentioned.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 13, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> Feitan is seriously broken, his ability theoretically gives him a chance to beat pretty much anyone who isnt ALOT stronger than him. Whenever we put hisoka in a fight, its wrong, hisoka is a fcuking beast but we dont know exactly how much of one he is, we havent seen him go all out but all things indicate that he is in the top tier and is confident of even fighting the insanely strong kuroro. bungee gum in effectiveness is so good its almost unfair- so both sides have very good hatsu, however- Feitan's has a requirement, while hisoka can bust out a bungee gum, or plenty, whenever he wants. Feitans speed is obviously one of his greatest strengths, and obviously its pretty insane, we have yet to see hisokas speed when going all out but im going to ASSUME thats hes around the same speed (and people would say- even faster). So- bungee gum would be the first and easy way for hisoka to counter the speed, and if he goes serious, he can do multiple and pull feitan to him whenever he needs.
> 
> now this is where the fight reaches the 'if' point, if hisoka just plain beats feitan up, then feitan could then- later on, pull out a pain packer (and if hisoka knows about pain packer, which he probably does, he wont do this), if feitan is damaged alot and uses pain packer, its hard to see how hisoka will survive it, however, when hisoka has the upper hand (when feitan is bungee gum'ed, which is think hisoka, with his skill, can accomplish), hisoka needs to go for a one-hit kill, like slicing his head off, or something like that, this way, the fight will be over and hisoka will have won.
> 
> also let me point out once again that we dont know the extent of power of both of these, and also, it seems like feitan has more abilities from the way ryodan spoke when he used pain packer.




While I have the impression you reverse the chances of winning in favor of Hisoka, I can agree with a lot you say.

Except for the speed, maybe. In the anime, when he was fighting in the celestial tower (against Kastro or Gon, I don't remember), Wing says something like "This is Hisoka's true speed"...and for sure, it was damn fast, but still nothing compared to what has been shown of Feitans' speed when they fight the ants. There, he was simply blurring and so fast he only left afterimages (I think Kalluto even made a mention of it). I think he's faster than Hisoka...at least, considering what we've seen thusfar speed-wise from both.

Also, his bungee-gum is great and all that, but it has shown to have a weakness already. When Gon got attached, Wing (and Killua - and Gon too, actually) all came to the realization the only thing to do was attack him straight on.

Now, with Gon, this wasn't really a problem for Hisoka. With Feitan, however, he might really be pressed to defend himself the whole time. He lost both arms to Kastro (a bit because he was cocky and wanted to show of, granted)...imagine what Feitan, skilled in killing and maiming, could do. And even IF Hisoka would be able to beat him up, that's just the dangerous part for him, because then Feitan can use his devastating hatsu. And let's face it, Hisoka's bungee-gum is completely useless once pain packer is activated; what is he gonna do; shield himself from the heat with his bungee-gum nen?

Sphinx ordered all other members that were there (ant arc) to get the hell away of Feitan, when he saw Feitan activate his hatsu, so that means they all didn't stand a chance. In turn, that means Feitans' hatsu is completely devastating, and unless Hisoka has another Hatsu, there is no way for him to defend against it.

So, yeah, we're both in agreement about one thing: if Hisoka wants to win against Feitan, he has to kill him *before* he can actually use his hatsu. Not impossible, but not easy neither. He certainly will have his hands full, far more so than with Kastro. When not considering a new hatsu or other indeterminable variables, and purely focusing on what we know of their current nen-abilities, I would think Feitan has the upper hand.

Then again, we all know nen-ability isn't everything, as Togashi has shown many times. Hisoka is pretty tricky, after all, if he's able to lure Feitan in (falsely showing an opening, for instance) so he makes a mistake, Hisoka might be able to give a one-stroke death-blow to finish Feitan off in time. Hisoka IS more sly and deviously clever the Feitan, I believe...Feitan already made a mistake with the queenish-ant, after all, when he thought he could finish her off, but got screwed over because he let his guard a bit down (not using nen for defense). That shows to me, Feitan is a bit overconfident, and not careful enough, which might be used by Hisoka.

Thus, there are a few questions:

1)Does Hisoka know everything about the ability (hatsu) of Feitan?
2)Does he have another hatsu?
3)Can he draw in Feitan long enough to give a killing blow BEFORE Feitan can use his hatsu (related to the first question)?

Depending on the answers, I give Hisoka a 2/5 to 4/5 chance. It's less than 1/5 if Feitan manages to activate his hatsu, though.


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2008)

Killua said:


> I thought he said he knew 6 or 7 out of those abilities. I don't remember Feitan ever being mentioned.



He was mentioned out of those he didn't know of, if I remember right.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 13, 2008)

wow how did it get to conversation about hisoka and feitan, did some new chapters come out that i missed, and to hisoka's credit, he was trying to score with the chick from the ryodan but she shot him down


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2008)

It was slightly sad that he got.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 13, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> He was mentioned out of those he didn't know of, if I remember right.



Anyone has a link to it?

I too seem to remember Hisoka said he didn't know all the abilities of all the members, but I forgot of whom and even if he mentions any details.

If it's true he doesn't know anything about Feitans' hatsu, he might actually be one of the worst fighters against him, due to his tendency to 'play' with his adversaries. For instance, he didn't really need to lose both arms against Kastro, it was just something he did to show of and play with Kastro a bit, like a cat would with a mouse. If he tried the same with Feitan, it would hugely increase the risk of Feitan being able to use Pain Packer. What Hisoka needs is a fast, clean kill, after all.


----------



## Fran (Sep 13, 2008)

HxH Battledome never really works out.
If we consider what Kurapika's Sensei taught him, in a battle of nen, superior aura/abilities =/= victory.
You must consider location, condition, emotion [no, not "Bloodlusted"] and the target's will to win. [Demonstrated by Xeno vs Kuroro]

Also, consider the chart Bisuke's chart that she showed Killua:
This demonstrates what I'm talking about best: 



As such, all of these fights could go either way unless there is really a big power difference.

For Hisoka vs Feitan, we are told Hisoka's abilities aren't exactly amazing.
He is crafty enough to substantiate for his relatively weak hatsu however, so I think the fight will be dependant on the environment.

Ahhh something came to mind.
Remember the Genei Ryodan Strength Ranking? [for arm wrestling?]

1. Ubogin
2. Phinx
3. Hisoka
4. Fraklin
5. Feitan

 Hmmm. I think that was it.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 13, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> HxH Battledome never really works out.
> If we consider what Kurapika's Sensei taught him, in a battle of nen, superior aura/abilities =/= victory.
> You must consider location, condition, emotion [no, not "Bloodlusted"] and the target's will to win. [Demonstrated by Xeno vs Kuroro]
> 
> ...



True, one is never sure of an outcome of a fight, unless the difference in nen is too vast. I think we can all agree that isn't the case between Hisoka and Feitan.

In fact, almost no discussion about whatever of hxh is final, except if it's literally mentioned in the canon.  That's why I prefer to speak in 'likelihoods'; what is more likely, who is more likely to win? etc. It's difficult as it is, without trying to make a finality of it. That's why I'm talking in percentages, and with conditional variables. For instance, I'm presuming both to be at their max nen. I actually presume everything else to be equal for both of them, exept their own skills and nen (as shown in the manga/anime as yet).

It leaves open the final verdict, of course, but one has to draw a line somewhere: it's impossible, after all, to know whether Feitan or Hisoka would be in their best condition when meeting eachother. I'm mostly assuming people here are intelligent enough (or know enough about hxh) to comprehend how the system works in hxh fights.

That said, I think THE determining factor for Hisoka to win or loose in this fight - more so than condition, luck, environment, etc. - is the question if he knows about Feitans hatsu. If he does/did figure it out before he fights Feitan, I actually think his chances are 3-4/5 (about 60-80%, thus). Because, let's face it, he's pretty damn smart, and if he knows he must have a clean kill on Feitan, he'll find a way. We know Hisoka is very analytical when fighting, and once he discovers the weaknesses of his adversary (like with Kaito, and actually Kurapica too, in the anime), they're pretty much finished. He's very able to adapt his fighting strategies, as we've seen.

So I would say his victory or defeat is for the most part dependent on his knowledge of the abilities of Feitan, when they should meet to fight.


----------



## Fran (Sep 13, 2008)

NeBy said:


> True, one is never sure of an outcome of a fight, unless the difference in nen is too vast. I think we can all agree that isn't the case between Hisoka and Feitan.
> 
> In fact, almost no discussion about whatever of hxh is final, except if it's literally mentioned in the canon.  That's why I prefer to speak in 'likelihoods'; what is more likely, who is more likely to win? etc. It's difficult as it is, without trying to make a finality of it. That's why I'm talking in percentages, and with conditional variables. For instance, I'm presuming both to be at their max nen. I actually presume everything else to be equal for both of them, exept their own skills and nen (as shown in the manga/anime as yet).
> 
> It leaves open the final verdict, of course, but one has to draw a line somewhere: it's impossible, after all, to know whether Feitan or Hisoka would be in their best condition when meeting eachother. I'm mostly assuming people here are intelligent enough (or know enough about hxh) to comprehend how the system works in hxh fights.



True that, I guess it's the only fair way to speculate the fights. At least there isn't any battledome terminology employed here. I'd be crying 



> That said, I think THE determining factor for Hisoka to win or loose in this fight - more so than condition, luck, environment, etc. - is the question if he knows about Feitans hatsu. If he does/did figure it out before he fights Feitan, I actually think his chances are 3-4/5 (about 60-80%, thus). Because, let's face it, he's pretty damn smart, and if he knows he must have a clean kill on Feitan, he'll find a way. We know Hisoka is very analytical when fighting, and once he discovers the weaknesses of his adversary (like with Kaito, and actually Kurapica too, in the anime), they're pretty much finished. He's very able to adapt his fighting strategies, as we've seen.
> 
> So I would say his victory or defeat is for the most part dependent on his knowledge of the abilities of Feitan, when they should meet to fight.



Feitan isn't an unripe fruit. He's ripe, Hisoka has no interest in Ripe fruit . Therefore, it'll be a quick, fast kill if he can manage it.
I just remembered though, that Rising Sun was only one of Feitan's Pain Packer abilities. I wonder what his other ones are 


Hisoka knows about the majority of the Genei Ryodan's abilities I'd presume, that's what the information trade with Kurapika was for. I can't remember what they explicitly said though, if anyone would care to dig up a scan.
I think it was for half of their members, all the old-timers and not the new Ryodans.

:amazed~


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> HxH Battledome never really works out.
> If we consider what Kurapika's Sensei taught him, in a battle of nen, superior aura/abilities =/= victory.
> You must consider location, condition, emotion [no, not "Bloodlusted"] and the target's will to win. [Demonstrated by Xeno vs Kuroro]
> 
> ...


Not to burst your bubble but Hisoka's hatsu is extremely powerful, just not flashy...

It's also been stated he uses 100% of transformation for it.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 13, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Feitan isn't an unripe fruit. He's ripe, Hisoka has no interest in Ripe fruit . Therefore, it'll be a quick, fast kill if he can manage it.
> I just remembered though, that Rising Sun was only one of Feitan's Pain Packer abilities. I wonder what his other ones are



Couldnt agree more! he has no interest for him fighting wise, and lets not forget he almost figured Biskue's power level, from one look. even though she was hiding it, so if feitan had the potential, he would be planning a way to fight him instead of kurroro. =D


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2008)

I doubt fighting Feitan hasn't crossed Hisokas mind, it's rather that Kuroro is stronger thus his target.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 13, 2008)

I think it would be a good fight though tbh.


----------



## Fran (Sep 13, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Not to burst your bubble but Hisoka's hatsu is extremely powerful, just not flashy...
> 
> It's also been stated he uses 100% of transformation for it.



That doesn't make it powerful 
Hisoka's Hatsu isn't remarkable; it is his use of it that makes him dangerous.

Deceitful Texture
Bungee Gum

Neither are 'offensive' 'damaging' abilities as such. 
Extremely powerful: No, but rightly used, dangerous.

Someone mentioned that in the manga. Lemme rack my brains...


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2008)

People look down on his ability because it doesn't cause damage nor is very flashy unlike many others abilities, but imagine what he can do with it, almost limitless possibilites and as he's shown he can use it with one finger which was enough to send Gon which at the moment knew nen and could push several tons, flying straight to his fist.


So yeah, that does make it powerful.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 13, 2008)

I dont think Hisoka's ability is one that anyone should be able to look down on. First of all, Hisoka is extremely skilled, and is probably good enough to be able to attach his bungee gum onto pretty much anyone when he is fully serious. The immediate effects of this are- at first the opponent might not know that he has bungee gum attached onto him, and hisoka can just pull him towards him and slice his head off, or at least get a clean hit at the right moment. Secondly, if the opponent KNOWS about the bungee gum, then he will have to attack head on (as that is the 'weakness' of bungee gum), in doing so, someone like Hisoka can easily trap the opponent, either facing him dead on with an attack of his own, or throwing the opponent off course with the bungee gum (he can do that), or pretending to expose an oppening and hitting the opponent when he goes for it, either way, when hisoka has his bungee gum on you, hes pretty much taken the upper hand in the direct fight.

  Another way to utilise bungee gum is if hisoka attached it onto more than one body part, imagine attaching it to an opponents hands and feet- he has full control of their body, with this sort of advantage, i dont see many opponents getting out of this. After attaching one bungee gum, when hisoka lures the opponent in, then with his attacks he can attach multiple gums and make use of this ability.

  Bungee gum is extremely useful in its properties in that it can be used in more tha njust these ways. It can reflect basically any projectile that is thrown at Hisoka (like Razor's full power dodgeball which was pretty damn strong), so that immediately helps when fighting long range enemies. Hisoka can also wrap bungee gum around a part of his body or his whole body to make use of it in even more ways.

 You see that this ability is extrmely helpful and its versatility is formidable aswell as its use in battle- well thats not it, when you consider that bungee gum can attach onto ANYTHING, a whole new world of possibilities opends up when you think about it- props. In an environment, many things will be laying around, thats basically a given, with bungee gum hisoka can take use of them all- either hurtling them at opponents as weapons, or even setting them up in strategic positions. 

 As you can see, with bungee gum, the possibilities are endless and it certainly suits a powerful and deceptive character liek hisoka and doesnt let him down, certainly no-one can look down on it, its an awesome ability.

/hisoka fan


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah... I won't read that until tonight when I'm more awake.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 13, 2008)

lol it had to be said


----------



## Danchou (Sep 13, 2008)

We all know that Hisoka is powerful, but it's a deception to state that what he's shown so far in his fights would be enough to beat Feitan. Feitan's got,  without a doubt, one of the most broken and powerful hatsu's in the entire hxhverse. Feitan's ability allows him to beat anyone whose attacks don't kill him in one hit, but do hurt him enough to use Rising Sun.

As for Hisoka. The strength of Bungee Gum and Dokkiri Texture lies in it's versatility and complexity. It's hard to see through and counter in a fight. Irregardless, I'm hardpressed to believe he can beat Feitan with it, before Feitan gets the chance to use Pain Packer. He uses blunt force trauma to damage his opponents. That puts him at a great disadvantage here.

Even moreso since the Genei Ryodan members know about his Bungee Gum and acknowledge it's strength. Whereas he doesn't know about the abilities of each member and only has a limited understanding of the ones he does.

His Bungee Gum and Dokkiri Texture can only take him so far against certain nenusers. The opponents he has used it on in a fight have hardly been impressive.
Tbh, I'm not even sure that it would be enough to do in someone like Zazan. Since even if he can attach Bungee Gum, due to the hardness and durability of his body he can pretty much tank whatever Hisoka throws at him. I'd like to hear other people's opinion on this, since maybe I'm leaving something out.

Anyway, nobody is looking down on his abilities, it's only that if you compare them to others they come of a bit short. I'm pretty sure he'll have more to show for when he goes all out though.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 13, 2008)

LOL. Uchiha - you seem to be a bit touchy about the subject 'Hisoka' 

That said, I like your posts; they're thoughtful, interesting, and hxh related...and they go a bit in depth into the matters, contrary to all those one-liner posts I see, lately. Needles to say; far from finding them too long, I rather like these kind of posts. I even tried to rep you, but it seems I need to do more 'spreading' before I can give some to you. 



uchiha-alia said:


> I dont think Hisoka's ability is one that anyone should be able to look down on. First of all, Hisoka is extremely skilled, and is probably good enough to be able to attach his bungee gum onto pretty much anyone when he is fully serious. The immediate effects of this are- at first the opponent might not know that he has bungee gum attached onto him, and hisoka can just pull him towards him and slice his head off, or at least get a clean hit at the right moment. Secondly, if the opponent KNOWS about the bungee gum, then he will have to attack head on (as that is the 'weakness' of bungee gum),



No-one was looking down on his ability, but objectively speaking, while very useful, it's not the most devastating-offensive hatsu we've seen, now, is it? But maybe 'weakness' was the wrong word I used; I only meant it's not really something that kills or blocks an enemy directly. It doesn't even prohibit the adversary of counterattacking, since the general conclusion in the celestial tower arc was that the only viable option left (once attached) was to attack straight on. If that hadn't been a viable option in response to his bungee-gum, I doubt Wing, Kllua and Gon would all have come to the same conclusion.



> in doing so, someone like Hisoka can easily trap the opponent, either facing him dead on with an attack of his own, or throwing the opponent off course with the bungee gum (he can do that), or pretending to expose an oppening and hitting the opponent when he goes for it, either way, when hisoka has his bungee gum on you, hes pretty much taken the upper hand in the direct fight.
> 
> Another way to utilise bungee gum is if hisoka attached it onto more than one body part, imagine attaching it to an opponents hands and feet- he has full control of their body, with this sort of advantage, i dont see many opponents getting out of this. After attaching one bungee gum, when hisoka lures the opponent in, then with his attacks he can attach multiple gums and make use of this ability.
> 
> ...



Yes, you've mentioned all the posibilities Hisoka has or could do, thanks to bungee-gum, and while it opens up a lot of possibilities for Hisoka to use...it doesn't make it a killer-application on itself. Using props: yes, he already did that with smacking a stone in the face of Gon (pretty funny, that ). But would such a thing work against a top-notch nen-fighter (and killer) as Feitan? I doubt it. Yes, he could draw in Gon, right on his fist, even...but comparing Feitan with Gon (certainly at that moment) is a bit far-fetched; Gon has along way to go yet. I seriously doubt Hisoka could so simply pull Feitan right onto his fist... And, when we look at his fight with Hisoka, Gon literally said in the anime AFTER he successfully blocked a punch by Hisoka (where Hisoka pulled him with his bungee-gum onto his fist): "Allright! I blocked his punch!  I've also started to get the feeling of Hisoka's special aura." That, from a virtual nen-noob as he was, back then. He clearly had opportunities left to him, and some  leverage to counterattack.

If he could block and attack Hisoka, even after getting stuck with his bungee-gum, it's reasonable to assume Feitan could do *a lot* better (and Feitan is aware of Hisoka's bungee-gum ability, btw).

But, as I said, I'm giving Hisoka up to 80% chance of winning against Feitan, on the condition he knows of Feitans' ability.


That said, once Feitan activates his Rising Sun, there isn't a thing Hisoka can do with his bungee-gum nen anymore. It can't bounce back heat, can it?

On a personal level, Hisoka outperforms Feitan in regard to skill and analytical prowness...but frankly, how good his bungee-gum might be, if you compare the two hatsu's, Feitans' simply more devastatingly powerful. That's why I said all depends on how good Hisoka's knowledge of his adversary is, if he would fight Feitan. He can't toy with Feitan; he has to get a clean kill, fast.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 13, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> We all know that Hisoka is powerful, but it's a deception to state that what he's shown so far in his fights would be enough to beat Feitan. Feitan's got,  without a doubt, one of the most broken and powerful hatsu's in the entire hxhverse. Feitan's ability allows him to beat anyone whose attacks don't kill him in one hit, but do hurt him enough to use Rising Sun.
> 
> As for Hisoka. The strength of Bungee Gum and Dokkiri Texture lies in it's versatility and complexity. It's hard to see through and counter in a fight. Irregardless, I'm hardpressed to believe he can beat Feitan with it, before Feitan gets the chance to use Pain Packer. He uses blunt force trauma to damage his opponents. That puts him at a great disadvantage here.
> 
> ...



I concur completely.

If Hisoka doesn't know Feitans' ability, he has no more than 40% chance of winning. And almost none if he doesn't escape in time (or uses another unknown hatsu) when Feitan uses Rising Sun.

That said, his chances would improve considerably if he did now. Feitans' biggest weakness is of a more personal nature; he seems over-confident and pretty careless. Almost with disastrous consequences, as we can see with zazan; thinking he would be able to finish her of in one stroke, he got careless and forgot to keep up his nen-defense. That was a serious tactical blunder, one that I don't see Hisoka making so easily. If zaza would have been a bit more skilled and powerful with nen, Feitan *would* actually have died - before he could use Pain Packer.

For what we've seen thusfar, Hisoka's analytical and tactical fightingskills are higher than Feitans'. In hatsu-power, Feitan outclasses Hisoka. Thus, as said before, it comes down to the question whether Hisoka realizes the potential threat Feitans' hatsu poses.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice analysis as usual.

[Ari]If I were ten years older and liked .... guys we could be something, Neby.[/Ari]

Now we run before we get trampled by rabid Hisoka fanboys and girls.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 13, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Nice analysis as usual.
> 
> [Ari]If I were ten years older and liked .... guys we could be something, Neby.[/Ari]



Hmpf. Well, you don't necessarily have to be 10 years older!  It's not like I'm that old! Nor that I'm not able to be interested in people younger than me! 

That said... I forgot your age, so...if you're 8 years old, you probably legally need to be ten years older, indeed! 

As for being a guy...that poses a bit of a bigger problem than being my age (which, I repeat, is still young!!), true. But I'll tell you what: if you look like Kurapica or Pitou, I'll get over my objections!

LOL 



> Now we run before we get trampled by rabid Hisoka fanboys and girls.



OMG!  I forgot about that! This place is full of them!! RRuuuuunnn!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh noes discussion, long posts *puts on Glasses*


----------



## Danchou (Sep 13, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Hmpf. Well, you don't necessarily have to be 10 years older!  It's not like I'm that old! Nor that I'm not able to be interested in people younger than me!
> 
> That said... I forgot you're age, so...if you're 8 years old, you probably legally need to be ten years older, indeed!
> 
> ...


Lulz. I didn't mean to get you mad.  I actually forgot your age as well. Just knew that you too weren't one of the young'ns (same for me).

Unfortunately, as much as I wish it were different, I don't look like Kurapica or Pitou at all. But I do know your taste a bit know now. *notes that you like traps* 



> OMG!  I forgot about that! This place is full of them!! RRuuuuunnn!


They must be sleeping or something. Normally it doesn't take them this long to flame us with their cards, stones and bungee gum.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 13, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Lulz. I didn't mean to get you mad. I actually forgot your age as well. Just knew that you too weren't one of the young'ns (same for me).
> 
> Unfortunately, as much as I wish it were different, I don't look like Kurapica or Pitou at all. But I do know your taste a bit know now. *notes that you like traps*
> 
> They must be sleeping or something. Normally it doesn't take them this long to flame us with their cards, stones and bungee gum.



You know my taste?   I'm wondering myself, sometimes.  Taste is a strange thing, after all; it's not because I like Ice cream, I don't like pancakes, for instance. Ofcourse, pancakes WITH icecream are even better! 

PS. 'traps'? I had to look that one up, but I somehow doubt you meant "the percussion instruments of a jazz or dance band" or did you mean "contrivances used for catching game or other animals"?  If you mean sluts...well...Pitou looks like one, true. But Kurapica doesn't! He looks like the very opposite; a bit innocent and angel-like. Until his eyes shine red.

That said, I guess it's true that everyone has his favorite dishes. While it doesn't mean one shouldn't try out some other things, it also means there is some stuff you can expect not to taste that great, and some things you're fairly sure of that will taste fantastic.

hm. enough with the analogies already.

BTW, in your defense: I kinda knew it was pretty damn difficult for anyone to look like Pitou.  She's a neko-antish female who's male according to canon (well, rumour has it the canon says it, anyway). Unless humans can grow ears and tails, it'll be some time before I can date a Pitouesk person. 

As for the Hisokafanboys...maybe we convinced them by our rational arguments and logical analysis?

Ok, ok, I know: that would be a first on any forum...


Hmmm...I should say something on topic too, since I've been complaining of too few hxh related posts myself... I actually want to know if you ever watched '12 kingdoms' anime; it's pretty good too (also one of my favorites, aside hxh)...especially the chapters about Taiki and his emperor.

But that ain't hxh...

hmm...ok.... some additional info about (the strength of) Hisoka. To be very honest, I sometimes feel he's a bit hyped up by some, here. Yes, he's damn strong...but some act as if he's really with the top 5, or something. THAT, my friends, is pretty doubtful. For instance, in the anime (celestial tower arc) it is said that Hisoka probably is the equal of the floormasters. Which means pretty damn strong, for sure, but it also means there are at least 2 to 10 (I don't remember if they say an exact number for the floormasters) nen-fighters that are of the same level as Hisoka. That's not counting Kuroro, Zeno, Silva, Netero, Ging, etc.

This puts things a bit back in perspective; Hisoka is top-tier, no doubt, but he isn't (yet) with the top-ten elite, if one looks at it rationally. Or at least (because nothing is certain in hxh unless it's in the canon); it's extremely unlikely.

/me runs away fast, now


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 13, 2008)

@NeBy

for hisoka vs Feitan
both of you didnt say something to be flamed for
we dont know who will win from what we saw
(even if i am sure hisoka will win  )


in celestial tower arc hisoka was a floormaster i am sure he could go heigher may be indeed got heigher or he left because he wasnt interested they didnt state anything about it
so that doesnt tell us anything at all

as for hisoka being elite
the way Togashi writes about Hisoka just makes me believe he is elite
there is no proof (we have to wait for one and it will come)
plus kuroro cant be HIsoka first super strong target someone as hisoka who lives only to fight must have fought countless oponent before who are top-tier people as kuroro and Zoldyck and he won because he is alive(i think someone who can beat many top-tier is an elite)
i know that wasnt written in the manga but  you can tell that from his character and how Togashi writes about him
he even challenged netero hisoka isnt an idiot who wants to challenge those people for nothing
well that what i think its better to wait for more of hisoka

i saw few episodes of '12 kingdoms and then stopped when i knew it wont follow the manga to the end
i like to recommand monster for you you seem like the kind of person who will like it

now i am interested in what is your dish


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Nice analysis as usual.
> 
> [Ari]If I were ten years older and liked .... guys we could be something, Neby.[/Ari]
> 
> Now we run before we get trampled by rabid Hisoka fanboys and girls.



I need to read your posts really, but I'm too lazy atm


----------



## Danchou (Sep 13, 2008)

NeBy said:


> You know my taste?   I'm wondering myself, sometimes. Taste is a strange thing, after all; it's not because I like Ice cream, I don't like pancakes, for instance. Ofcourse, pancakes WITH icecream are even better!
> 
> PS. 'traps'? I had to look that one up, but I somehow doubt you meant "the percussion instruments of a jazz or dance band" or did you mean "contrivances used for catching game or other animals"?  If you mean sluts...well...Pitou looks like one, true. But Kurapica doesn't! He looks like the very opposite; a bit innocent and angel-like. Until his eyes shine red.
> 
> ...


A trap is someone that looks like a female (or male), but turns out to be of the opposite gender. Kurapica and Nefelpitou can both be considered traps. Karuto for instance is like a supertrap. 

But you're right, it's hard to box taste in categories.

Btw: I can actually find someone that looks like Pitou for you. There is bound to be some Nef and Kurapica cosplay out there and if not,  is the next best thing. 



> As for the Hisokafanboys...maybe we convinced them by our rational arguments and logical analysis?
> 
> Ok, ok, I know: that would be a first on any forum...


Fanboys and logic? On my internet?! 



> Hmmm...I should say something on topic too, since I've been complaining of too few hxh related posts myself... I actually want to know if you ever watched '12 kingdoms' anime; it's pretty good too (also one of my favorites, aside hxh)...especially the chapters about Taiki and his emperor.
> 
> But that ain't hxh...


Z0mg. This is a huge coincidence. I started watching the 12 Kingdoms anime yesterday. I'm currently on ep 2 and i'm planning to watch the rest today. It is indeed pretty good so far.



> hmm...ok.... some additional info about (the strength of) Hisoka. To be very honest, I sometimes feel he's a bit hyped up by some, here. Yes, he's damn strong...but some act as if he's really with the top 5, or something. THAT, my friends, is pretty doubtful. For instance, in the anime (celestial tower arc) it is said that Hisoka probably is the equal of the floormasters. Which means pretty damn strong, for sure, but it also means there are at least 2 to 10 (I don't remember if they say an exact number for the floormasters) nen-fighters that are of the same level as Hisoka. That's not counting Kuroro, Zeno, Silva, Netero, Ging, etc.
> 
> This puts things a bit back in perspective; Hisoka is top-tier, no doubt, but he isn't (yet) with the top-ten elite, if one looks at it rationally. Or at least (because nothing is certain in hxh unless it's in the canon); it's extremely unlikely.
> 
> /me runs away fast, now


*Runs along*



Freija is Chillin' said:


> I need to read your posts really, but I'm too lazy atm


You really should since they're made of truth, win and Hisoka'bashing'


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 13, 2008)

lol who is your favourite character Reckoner ?

oh i tried to draw a Dancho hisoka i hope you all like it


----------



## NeBy (Sep 13, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> @NeBy
> 
> for hisoka vs Feitan
> both of you didnt say something to be flamed for
> ...



Well, actually, we were a bit more precise: we concluded it was likely he would loose to Feitan if he didn't know about Feitans' hatsu, and was likely to win if he did.



> in celestial tower arc hisoka was a floormaster i am sure he could go heigher may be indeed got heigher or he left because he wasnt interested they didnt state anything about it
> so that doesnt tell us anything at all



Some small corrections: Hisoka *became* floormaster after his tenth victory (against Gon). Maybe he could beat some other floormasters easily, maybe not, point of the matter is, based on what was said in the anime, he was considered equal. At least this indicates there can't be a huge nen-difference between him and the other floormasters.




> as for hisoka being elite
> they way Togashi writes about Hisoka just makes me believe he is elite
> there is no proof (we have to wait for one and it will come)


As long as we agree that's conjecture. Togashi made of Hisoka a very strange, slightly deranged and shotaconish fight-loving (and strong) nen-user. Weird and twisted as he might be, he has, strangely enough, some charismatic appeal - we all sort of love Hisoka; he's a great villain.

But as for how strong he really is...one can only deduce he's top-tier, but I don't interpret Togashis' introduction of Hisoka to mean he's with the top-ten super-elite. If one is honest and only looks at what Hisoka actually DID...there really isn't much basis to claim he belongs to the very top.

Let's review: he loses against Kurapica (but could have won, granted), he beats and kills a whole lot of people in the exam arc who didn't even know nen yet, nor were even hunters at that moment: not really all that amazing. He beat Kastro, but Kastro wasn't all *that* strong, and he made the grave error of concentrating on a nen-group that wasn't his. One can speculate that he has killed dozens of other top-tier nenfighters, but what we actually KNOW of, isn't all that impressive. During all the arcs he was in, he always has killed or won against enemies who were pretty weak.

Yeah, sure, he wanted to fight Netero and Kuroro, but nothing came of that, did it? So is he actually up their level, or does he just imagine he is? There is no doubt he hasn't got a lack of self-esteem and is confident in his abilities, but whether his arrogance is really warranted, is still to be proven. What he has proven is, that he's pretty crazy, he's a good nen-fighter and he has outstanding tactical prowess and an analytical mind when fighting. But, his own feeling of superiority and attitude aside, when one looks at the actual accomplishments he did during the course of the manga/anime...he has not shown anything that would let him earn a place in the top-ten, as of yet.

In fact, it's only *because* he's become floormaster - a given fact, not speculation - that one can assume he's top-tier at all, because he had to win 10 fights against other nen-fighters, and as stated, he didn't loose once. So he clearly is above average. But if it weren't for that, there wouldn't be any *factual* basis to even consider him above average.




> plus kuroro cant be HIsoka first super strong target someone as hisoka who lives only to fight must have fought countless oponent before who are top-tier people as kuroro and Zoldyck and he won because he is alive(i think someone who can beat many top-tier is an elite)
> i know that wasnt written in the manga but  you must know that from his character and how Togashi writes about him
> he even challenged netero hisoka isnt an idiot who wants to challenge those people for nothing



All speculation. One might reasonably assume he has killed other people, yes, but one doesn't know how strong they were. Considering whom he killed thusfar, they could have been pretty weak as well. He's portrayed as a fightacon, granted, but he hasn't shown any victories worth the name, and so doesn't really deserve a place in the top ten - as far as we can know - neither.



> i saw few episodes of '12 kingdoms and then stopped when i knew it wont follow the manga to the end
> i like to recommand monster for you you seem like the kind of person who will like it
> 
> now i am interested in what is your dish



lol. I like many dishes, from the exotic to the locally made. And I'm always open to try out something new. Why...some months ago, I especially went to a eat a Japanese dish. It was quite hot and spicy! The 'wasabi', I mean.  

Enough about food and tastes , however. 

I've already saw monster. There are pretty few anime I didn't already see, I suspect (though I not always remember the name, afterwards). Well, that's available in the West, and that I find interesting (I'm not really into pure shojo, for instance). Though I once got a good tip about ermm... Keno's voyage? (f-, I forgot the name! But it was a cool anime). Personally I'm more annoyed by repeat-loop filler than that the anime isn't strictly following the manga (depends a bit on how much, of course). Even hxh anime was a bit different here and there, but it were actually often improvements, and it didn't derail from the main story.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 13, 2008)

Real discussions in mah HxH? I approve


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 13, 2008)

tell me your opinions on what i draw


----------



## NeBy (Sep 13, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> A trap is someone that looks like a female (or male), but turns out to be of the opposite gender. Kurapica and Nefelpitou can both be considered traps. Karuto for instance is like a supertrap.


Ah, I see. I thought it was described as 'androgenic', or 'sexual ambiguous'. 

'trap' seems shorter, though.

I'm not sure if I would fall for it in rl, but damn, I'm falling for it in anime. I'm completely taken in by Kurapica, Pitou and even Kalluto. They look so damn cute and...the ambiguous thingy actually adds to the attraction. Pretty devious of Togashi, come to think of it: all his cute looking females are males.  

Ok, Machi was allright too.



> But you're right, it's hard to box taste in categories.



I'm always right. Well, maybe except when I'm wrong. 



> Btw: I can actually find someone that looks like Pitou for you. There is bound to be some Nef and Kurapica cosplay out there and if not,  is the next best thing.


Only if she can say: "Nyyyaaa", and can jump 500 meters. 



> Fanboys and logic? On my internet?!



Your internet?  Wait a sec...you're All Gore??! 



> Z0mg. This is a huge coincidence. I started watching the 12 Kingdoms anime yesterday. I'm currently on ep 2 and i'm planning to watch the rest today. It is indeed pretty good so far.



It's telepathy!! We're linked to eachother, like Pitou and her King. (maybe a bad comparison )

Actually, I've watched it some time ago, but I recently rewatched the taiki episodes again. The first episodes weren't all THAT great, but much like hxh, the series grows on you. There are some really marvelous episodes in it, and the story gets captivating too...a lot like hxh, thus. I especially liked the Taiki episodes (but take your time, don't rush towards it). It's one of my great regrets the anime stopped *before* I know what actually happened to Taiki and his emperor. Where did things go wrong, after everything seemed to have settled just fine? Poor Taiki! It's a damn (sad) mystery... I want to know!!  Ah well, maybe I should read the manga...

Let me know what you thought of it - especially those about Taiki.



> *Runs along*



Telepathy!!!:amazed





> You really should since they're made of truth, win and Hisoka'bashing'



True. But if they're too lazy to read your posts, I doubt they'll even bother glancing at one of mine...


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 13, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I'm not sure if I would fall for it in rl, but damn, I'm falling for it in anime. I'm completely taken in by Kurapica, Pitou and even Kalluto. They look so damn cute and...the ambiguous thingy actually adds to the attraction. Pretty devious of Togashi, come to think of it: all his cute looking females are males.
> 
> Ok, Machi was allright too.


you forgot shizuku  unless ur not into shizuku


----------



## Danchou (Sep 13, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> lol who is your favourite character Reckoner ?
> 
> oh i tried to draw a Dancho hisoka i hope you all like it
> 
> DEL PIERO WANTS TO PLAY IN EPL!


My absolute favorite has always been Kurapica. It's my previous username. But other favorites are the Genei Ryodan, Kuroro, Hisoka, Zeno, Silva, Ging, Meruem, the RG , too many.

I like your drawing. Especially the facial expression looks like that of Hisoka.

I've started to wonder how base Feitan without the use of Pain Packer, but with his umbrella would fare against Hisoka or even Nobunaga for that matter. Should be a pretty interesting matchup, I'd say.

I'm off to watch 12 Kingdoms and maybe go out. 'll be back later.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 13, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> tell me your opinions on what i draw


its very gd  liking the facial expression


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 13, 2008)

may be i should bash Kurapica a little 

@gixa
thanks do you know i used to draw a lot of slam dunk i even draw a Dōjinshi fot it
too bad i lost them


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 13, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> tell me your opinions on what i draw


What did you draw?


----------



## Danchou (Sep 13, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> may be i should bash Kurapica a little


So that's why you asked. Damn, you pulled a fast one on me.

And just after I repped you for your drawing too.  

I'm used to Kurapica bashing though. A lot of people think he's a bitch for beating Ubo or just hate his bishiness.

Now I'm really off.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 13, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> What did you draw?



last page a dancho hisoka


@Reckoner
i wont bash Kurapica i like him and his chains (my favourite weapon)
i asked that because you said you dont like him and i knew he was your favourite


----------



## NeBy (Sep 13, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> you forgot shizuku  unless ur not into shizuku



Shizuku wasn't that cute. I'd rather look at Neon, then.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 13, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> So that's why you asked. Damn, you pulled a fast one on me.
> 
> And just after I repped you for your drawing too.
> 
> ...



I like his bishiness!! 

btw, here's a pretty cool AMV on youtube of 12 kingdoms: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp72gML9p6A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2008)

You guys are catching up to me with posts again, I need to start being active again


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2008)

My Position is already lost, goddamn you studies


----------



## Gary (Sep 13, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> You guys are catching up to me with posts again, I need to start being active again


Noyou 


Ennoea said:


> My Position is already lost, goddamn you studies



It looks like as soon as I past Xion you're the next goal


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 13, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> last page a dancho hisoka


Pretty good, arms are too small though imo.


Ennoea said:


> My Position is already lost, goddamn you studies


You can't win against Freija, he's like the new Emperor Time.
Actually, ET went away when Freija showed up, coincidence? I think not


----------



## Gary (Sep 14, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Pretty good, arms are too small though imo.
> 
> You can't win against Freija, he's like the new Emperor Time.
> Actually, ET went away when Freija showed up, coincidence? I think not


LOL ET.
Any way any one have a good hisoka stock I can use?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 14, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> may be i should bash Kurapica a little
> 
> @gixa
> thanks do you know i used to draw a lot of slam dunk i even draw a Dōjinshi fot it
> too bad i lost them


they would have been something to see 

ahh well, its not like u can't draw some more


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah slam dunk ftw
i will try draw something


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 14, 2008)

some great posts in the last two pages, but i cant rep right now 

 NeBy, I do believe that the conclusion to the Hisoka V Feitan fight was the right one, and basically anyone who isnt ALOT stronger than Feitan, and doesnt know is ability, is screwed- pain packer is pretty broken.

 As for Hisoka's level, from the way his character has been portrayed, we cant help but think of him as top tier, however, i (as you know, a hisoka fan) severely doubt he's in the top 5 nen users, or even top 10 for that matter, and hes possibly even lower than that. We dont doubt that hes extremely strong, but as you said- theres 10 floor masters around his level, and i doubt that a group of 10 can call itself extreme-top tier. He wants to fight Danchou, and i believe he is storng enough to fight Kuroro, but we already know so many that ARE around his level (if not higher: Silva, Zeno, Kuroro, Netero..)



hgfdsahjkl said:


> lol who is your favourite character Reckoner ?
> 
> oh i tried to draw a Dancho hisoka i hope you all like it



 lol thats quite good, i love the hisoka eyes, although the arms are alittle too thin. If youre gonna draw again- draw Hanzou () coz hes awesome 
if you gonna draw Slam Dunk- draw Sendoh () coz hes also awesome


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

ET who's that ? 


Also  good morning.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 14, 2008)

Wassup bitches?


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

Discussing how hard Pokkuru got owned


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 14, 2008)

When was Hisoka vs Feitan?


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 14, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> ET who's that ?


Emperor Time, he was pretty infamous around this section, and some other sections i guess, for saying the most random shit, and 99% of the time it was just some one-liner which had nothing to do with the subject that was being discussed, the 1% that's left was just him agreeing with everyone without even knowing what the fuck was going on.

What happened to him btw? Anyone knows?


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Emperor Time, he was pretty infamous around this section, and some other sections i guess, for saying the most random shit, and 99% of the time it was just some one-liner which had nothing to do with the subject that was being discussed, the 1% that's left was just him agreeing with everyone without even knowing what the fuck was going on.
> 
> What happened to him btw? Anyone knows?



Sounds like me, though I'm more a mix of discussing and spamming so it's not really ever technically spamming


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 14, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Discussing how hard Pokkuru got owned



Pokkuru > Shizuku > Ant


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

The ant was not using his nen, he was not in a closed area so he could use his web efficiently ....


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 14, 2008)

He was dead meat. It took Pokkuru a single punch and he had a dead lock-on. Raped, I say.


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

Aye, keep dreaming.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 14, 2008)

Need I prove it with Jplaya's canon?


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

That only shows that you are dreaming.


----------



## Gary (Sep 14, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Emperor Time, he was pretty infamous around this section, and some other sections i guess, for saying the most random shit, and 99% of the time it was just some one-liner which had nothing to do with the subject that was being discussed, the 1% that's left was just him agreeing with everyone without even knowing what the fuck was going on.
> 
> What happened to him btw? Anyone knows?



an hero?
 considering how many poeple in the battle dome like to rip on him


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 14, 2008)

Gary said:


> an hero?
> considering how many poeple in the battle dome like to rip on him


Hero? **


----------



## Gary (Sep 14, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Hero? **



Suicide........


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 14, 2008)

Finally caught up again. 

And now I can say that I want this arc to finally end but it is wishful thinking to have Togashi keep this manga up for any extended period of time at this point.


----------



## Vyse (Sep 14, 2008)

Gary said:


> LOL ET.



People who live in glass houses shouldn?t throw stones.
Look at your own posts in this thread mr-what-are-we-talking-about


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Hero? **



An hero


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 14, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Now we run before we get trampled by rabid Hisoka fanboys and girls.



yeah you better cause I am here now 



Reckoner said:


> They must be sleeping or something. Normally it doesn't take them this long to flame us with their cards, stones and bungee gum.



you got that right I went to shopping and then stayed at a friend's house =p

Now get ready bitches for my comeback 

Hisokatard Mode: *ON*



NeBy said:


> hmm...ok.... some additional info about (the strength of) Hisoka. To be very honest, I sometimes feel he's a bit hyped up by some, here. Yes, he's damn strong...but some act as if he's really with the top 5, or something. THAT, my friends, is pretty doubtful. For instance, in the anime (celestial tower arc) it is said that Hisoka probably is the equal of the floormasters. Which means pretty damn strong, for sure, but it also means there are at least 2 to 10 (I don't remember if they say an exact number for the floormasters) nen-fighters that are of the same level as Hisoka. That's not counting *Kuroro, Zeno, Silva, Netero, Ging*, etc.
> 
> This puts things a bit back in perspective; Hisoka is top-tier, no doubt, but he isn't (yet) with the top-ten elite, if one looks at it rationally. Or at least (because nothing is certain in hxh unless it's in the canon); it's extremely unlikely.



first off who said that Hisoka is as equal as the floor masters? It depends who is saying it, and lets not forget he is the type of person who wouldnt go all out if the person he is fighting isnt worth it, so what the person who indicated him as equal as floor master has seen isnt all of what he is capable, besides dont be fooled by him, someone as decieving as hisoka wont show all his tricks in one go and in public fights such as celestical tower!

so I find the judgement that he is equal to a floor master pretty bias in some levels

anyways all said and done even I pretty much doubt he is in top 10 nen users no way....

you all seem to forget one thing, and that is he is only 28, most of the people you mentioned above (bolded) except for Ging and Kuroro are very much older and do you remember that Netero's prime time was in his 50??

Hisoka has a long way to go and he is an unriped fruit himself in some ways 

Come to think of it the reason he is challenging Kuroro is probably that, to challenge himself and his abilities and to getting better at what he does

so assuming he is in the same level as someone such as Silva (with 20 years more fighting experience in his hands) is plain ignorance but what need to be remembered is that he has high potential.

Hisokatard Mode : *OFF*

Hi there did i say something? 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> lol who is your favourite character Reckoner ?
> 
> oh i tried to draw a Dancho hisoka i hope you all like it



very welldone, I love the hisoka expression on his face, you should draw more of these >=)


----------



## Danchou (Sep 14, 2008)

I liked ET based on his awesome name, but his character was a bit out there.

Does anybody else notice and hate it that nearly every AMV made is accompanied by music by Linkin Park? Stop doing that, ffs.

Still roughly two weaks before the next HxH chapter. I wonder what it will cover. I'm guessing Yupi and co. again.

edit: Run!!!


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

^
Yes, YES AND YES


----------



## Danchou (Sep 14, 2008)

^
I read your entry in the Blender directory yesterday.

You were are pretty epic indeed.

If only you'd spam this thread like that, we'd be no. 1 in the KL2 in no time. :amazed

Anyway, ontopic.

I've got the feeling that Yupi is going to get suckerpunched by Kammura. But so far it seems it only amps Killua's reaction time to lightningspeed. Don't see how that's going to allow him to fight Yupi. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Gary (Sep 14, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Finally caught up again.
> 
> And now I can say that I want this arc to finally end but it is wishful thinking to have Togashi keep this manga up for any extended period of time at this point.



Oh shi a mod......
So two weeks till next chapter?


----------



## Danchou (Sep 14, 2008)

Yup. Something like that. Maybe even earlier, since HxH always had early spoilers.

We should vote for it as manga of the month.


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> ^
> I read your entry in the Blender directory yesterday.
> 
> You were are pretty epic indeed.




True, only reason I'm on the forum now is that I promised I wouldn't do anything =/ So I'm a good boy ^.^

3 perms and an innumerable amount of bans was enough for me.





> If only you'd spam this thread like that, we'd be no. 1 in the KL2 in no time. :amazed


 I could, but won't





> Anyway, ontopic.
> 
> I've got the feeling that Yupi is going to get suckerpunched by Kammura. But so far it seems it only amps Killua's reaction time to lightningspeed. Don't see how that's going to allow him to fight Yupi. Or am I missing something?


We haven't really seen kammuru, we only know killua used a move to move fast, and that he has a new attack called Kammuru.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2008)

I hate Amv's, putting together random clips and Numb by Linkin Park doesn't euate to "awesomeness".

yes thats rigth, Im the new ET, random posts and stupidity ahoy!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 14, 2008)

^ your sig makes up for it


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 14, 2008)

Wait, what? Killua described what Kanmuru was when he used it. I remember because it reminded me of "if, then" statements in computer programming. His body reacts in pre-set ways without him having to think about it. He used it to say "if the dart touches his forehead, then his right hand clasps shut" and put his head to his forehead. The dart appeared to pierce his forehead and his hand automatically clamped down on it.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 14, 2008)

Gary said:


> Oh shi a mod......
> So two weeks till next chapter?



A mod with no power in this section. =P

I'm hoping that Killua starts turning the tide along with Knuckle.


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

Killua said:


> ^ your sig makes up for it



I agree with statement.




> I'm hoping that Killua starts turning the tide along with Knuckle.


It's a great combination, Killua can attack with long range attacks and disturb Yupi during key moments, as shown with his entry, while Knuckle can focus more on finding openings Killua creates.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 14, 2008)

I did a drawing of Hisoka from HxH today, I  thought I share =)


*Spoiler*: _Original Drawing_ 










*Spoiler*: _My Drawing:_ 









*Spoiler*: _Cleaned in photoshop:_ 









*Spoiler*: _and I liked this effect X3:_ 








I tried my best to get it as close as possible to Togashi's version 

and as for Yupi vs Killua x Knuckle I cant wait to see X3


----------



## Danchou (Sep 14, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> True, only reason I'm on the forum now is that I promised I wouldn't do anything =/ So I'm a good boy ^.^
> 
> 3 perms and an innumerable amount of bans was enough for me.


Wow, even though I'm aware of your reputation, it's hard to imagine what stuff you had to pull to get there. I haven't even had a warning. Well, maybe for flaming folks over at the OBD or sig violations. 



> I could, but won't
> 
> We haven't really seen kammuru, we only know killua used a move to move fast, and that he has a new attack called Kammuru.


I think it was more of a technique than an attack, but I might be wrong.



Malumultimus said:


> Wait, what? Killua described what Kanmuru was when he used it. I remember because it reminded me of "if, then" statements in computer programming. His body reacts in pre-set ways without him having to think about it. He used it to say "if the dart touches his forehead, then his right hand clasps shut" and put his head to his forehead. The dart appeared to pierce his forehead and his hand automatically clamped down on it.


Yeah, but that sounds more like a (defensive) technique than a new attack.

edit: Nice work Hisoka. It looks accurate. Did you trace it?

Btw: this is the second time today that you've replied in between the time that I take to reply and actually post. I'm beginning to suspect that you're doing it to make me edit on purpose.  Is it cause I questioned Hisoka's powerlevelz?!


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Wow, even though I'm aware of your reputation, it's hard to imagine what stuff you had to pull to get there. I haven't even had a warning. Well, maybe for flaming folks over at the OBD or sig violations.


^.^I was just being myself 


> I think it was more of a technique than an attack, but I might be wrong.


Yeah, that's what I meant, but we have no means to know if the reaction speed is actually kammuru as that wouldn't be of very much help seeing he has to know where the attack will land for it to work.





> Yeah, but that sounds more like a (defensive) technique than a new attack.



agreed.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 14, 2008)

Thats awesome Hisoka


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

Awesome Nico, you should find someone to colour


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 14, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Thats awesome Hisoka



Thanks <3



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Awesome Nico, you should find someone to colour



and thanks again <3

I would love to see it colored, I tried to give it a shot but it just came out wrong =/


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

I pretty much suck at colorings lol

I colored a drawing of Peter's once it looked terrible.


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I pretty much suck at colorings lol
> 
> I colored a drawing of Peter's once it looked terrible.



It was the drawing that was horrible 

You still have it ?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

The original or the colour?

 Im sure the color is on my PB, I'll look and see if I can find original.


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

The colour, the original would be fine too, I need something to laugh at atm.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 14, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> The colour, the original would be fine too, I need something to laugh at atm.



look in the mirror then


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

Then I won't be able to stop looking at my glorious self, however if you sent a pic of yourself I'd have something amusing


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 14, 2008)

ew dont fap please 

fap over Zeno i heard hes ur type


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

Zeno is like 64 or something, totally hot


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

Found the color.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

Heh, I still have no idea why you turned the hair pink and the blood green


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 14, 2008)

Is that blood? Look like leaves to me.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Heh, I still have no idea why you turned the hair pink and the blood green


I was watching Lazenca lol


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

Watching what ?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 14, 2008)

lol peter ur quite the artist


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

It looked allot better in the drawing program, I'll tell you that 


But then again, I drew that in 10-15 min. And it was the first time I tried to draw something remotely like a character for the first time in like 2 years.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Watching what ?




HA- HAAA!


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

Too lazy, won't click 

but okay, I take it it's colourful.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

Its about 1 minute long lol


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 14, 2008)

I didnt see any pink hairs in it though =O


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

There is a chick with fruity hair if I remember correctly.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 14, 2008)

sorry I missed that one


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

You're getting old.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 14, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> You're getting old.



got something i dont know?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

Me and Slips are a month apart in age lol 

and its not in the opening its in the show itself


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> got something i dont know?



HxH anime release date released ?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 14, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> HxH anime release date released ?



now you are just lieing 

and how old was slips again? 21?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

I think older than that 

Oh god mekatokyo is still alive?


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes, I am 


edit: time to sleep, bye


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

A little older yes lol

But now I cant say may age anymore, lol

Slips's privacy and all 

EDIT: Night Peter :3


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2008)

Slips has a free bus pass so you must be over 65 aswell.

Btw I can't believe its not butter.



This is what happens when Im bored


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 14, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Btw I can't believe its not butter.


I don't get it


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 15, 2008)

How can it not be butter when it tastes so good?!!!!!


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 15, 2008)

Klown's from... *looks at location* Sweden. he doesnt get it, at least i think lol. u have to be from the UK to understand that sentence, no? 

but bk on topic... who here thinks gon and pitou will actually engage in combat? raise ya haaand


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I don't get it



Me neither, must be because we're not from a country that survives solely on fat people.... and we have good humour.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 15, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> but bk on topic... who here thinks gon and pitou will actually engage in combat? raise ya haaand



pretty much doubt it =/ unless pitou fucks up XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2008)

I wannnnnnnnt Pitou to survive


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 15, 2008)

Pitou suxx death to Pitou


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2008)

You're a hater.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 15, 2008)

nah im not a hater just death to them all


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 15, 2008)

as long as he remains evil i dont mind him surviving

but if he turns into a goody good shoes character, I would rather see him die in the battle there and then


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 15, 2008)

i want those ants to live so hisoka can hunt their ass


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 15, 2008)

Death to Neffelfag


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 15, 2008)

Killua said:


> Death to Neffelfag



here we go


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 15, 2008)

mmmmmmmm 16 000
i win


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah you got it hgfdsahjkl


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 15, 2008)

is it something special to get one of those ?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

When the fuck is HxH going to come back? It's been announced like forever ago 



Hisoka said:


> OMG you've read megatokyo  too? =O


A lot of it, lol.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 15, 2008)

well for the what seems to be a year now, I have been posting here and not one damn one I got! 

I only want one damn it 

@ Zaru - It will come back in October 4th or 6th =/

and OMG I didnt think many people will still read it, LARGO is the best out of them


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 15, 2008)

lol i got it thanks to you


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 15, 2008)

I got 15000, suck it bitches


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2008)

15k what ?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> @ Zaru - It will come back in October 4th or 6th =/
> 
> and OMG I didnt think many people will still read it, LARGO is the best out of them



I kinda stopped reading at around 900-something when I stopped interest in most "webcomics" in general


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2008)

stop talking about random in HxH awesomeness thread, I'll get confused.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Here's some fanart to calm you down_


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 15, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> 15k what ?



15000th post in this thread


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2008)

He must've meant 16k


----------



## NeBy (Sep 15, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> yeah you better cause I am here now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think in the anime it was the referee and in the manga it just says: "People think he's equal to the floormasters". I know they could be wrong, but still it's the only comparison we get with the floormasters. And, yeah, Hisoka could well have hidden a lot of his powers when fighting in public, but that's possible for (at least some) floormasters too. again, if one compares, one has to do so assuming the same...ermm...assumptions for both parties, unless otherwise indicated. (Meaning, one can't say: Hisoka will be lucky, if there's an equal chance he could be unlucky (or his opponent will be lucky).

So, Hisoka might be a lot stronger than he's shown thusfar, but that could be true for others as well. If it's impossible to know, it's best to equalize that variable.

BTW, I was wrong about him not having any losses; actually he has three...but since they were all from not showing up (guess Hisoka also has better (GR) things to do), it doesn't really count.

Now, to be honest, I'll grant you the likelihood he's probably above average with even the floormasters. Meaning, he'll probably would win against at least some. I deduce this from the fact that it is said even Kastro had one of his 9 wins against a floormaster. Yet, Hisoka - while being heavily damaged due to his own showing-off - had not much problem in defeating Kastro. Even if one takes Kastro to have won against the weakest floormaster, it still means Hisoka would at least be able to reach half-way in the picking-order. Still, it doesn't change much; even the floormasters weren't the super-elite; there is still mention of the champions of the "Olympiade", which is still a level higher than the floormasters (because it was a requirement to be floormaster even *before* you could enter the Olympiade).

With all this, it just doesn't seem possible for Hisoka to be at the very top (top 10 or 20). But I think we agree on that one.

You have a point about him still being relative young compared to some other fighters, but still...logically speaking, ones' prime physical fitness is between 25-30. One can compensate with combat-experience, and of course you have nen in the hxh world, which is stated to prolong life and fitness (Netero and Maha are a good example of that)...but we also see that, in the long run, age deteriorates things, even in hxh.

Actually, I think we've discussed the 'optimum' fighting age before in this chan, I believe.

That said, since hxh doesn't differ too much from our physical world (not counting the nen), it seems reasonable to assume ones' prime is reached also around 25-30. Which means Hisoka is at his prime, really. But, again; it's clear nen can slow down the years and effects of old age, so maybe their prime in hxh lasts longer, say, from 25-50.

So, yes, Hisoka could still go a lot further.



Reckoner said:


> I liked ET based on his awesome name, but his character was a bit out there.
> 
> Does anybody else notice and hate it that nearly every AMV made is accompanied by music by Linkin Park? Stop doing that, ffs.
> 
> ...



There are like a whole bunch of ET's now...

Though slightly more relevant, granted (well...if they aren't using this forum to chat to eachother as if this were MSN, that is...)

I agree with you on the AMVs with linking park. Not that it is necessarily bad on itself: some vids are decent, and some linking park songs are decent too...but it's overused, and it does get a bit annoying, after a while. Most of my favorite AMV's that I link(ed) to, aren't the typical linking-park type, therefor.

A true good amv uses an exellent (and preferably not overused) song/music, but also makes the vid 'synchronise' with it. Some just seem to use (or take from someone else) a random piece of AMV and put a random song on it...mostly, that's crap. But if the song has some relevance (contentwise) to the anime shown, or it follows the same rhythm (breaks of song/music and in vid are in unison), one can have a great AMV.

Alas, they are far and few between...

Actually, it's one of my little dreams to make a hxh AMV of my own (first about Kurapica). I already have the perfect music for it, and also what parts of the episodes...but I've never done a thing like that, and I don't know nothing about vid-editing or the like. I don't even know if there is free, good and easy-to-use video-editing software to make AMVs on the internet?





Ennoea said:


> I hate Amv's, putting together random clips and Numb by Linkin Park doesn't euate to "awesomeness".
> 
> yes thats rigth, Im the new ET, random posts and stupidity ahoy!!



True.

And true. 



Hibari Kyoya said:


> Pitou suxx death to Pitou





Freija is Chillin' said:


> You're a hater.





Hibari Kyoya said:


> nah im not a hater just death to them all





hgfdsahjkl said:


> mmmmmmmm 16 000
> i win



Nooooeeeessss! ET has multiplied himself!!



Zaru said:


> *Spoiler*: _Here's some fanart to calm you down_



Cool. But it's nothing compared to the hot stuff of hxh hentai I've seen on a certain site someone here gave me a link to.


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2008)

Zaru, that's so going to become my next set, I can't rep you yet though


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 15, 2008)

Holy shit immense wall of text


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2008)

Neby, in a week I'll have a week off from school, and I'd love to discuss with you and your big glorious posts =)


----------



## NeBy (Sep 15, 2008)

Killua said:


> Holy shit immense wall of text



This is nothing. Nuffin, I tell you! I once had to cut my response to an insightful post into three seperate posts, because It was simply too long for one (or two) posts (character typing  limit exceeded).

But, as a long voyage begins with the first step, so does an immense wall of text begin with reading the first brick of letters.



Actually, this IS rather small, if you take away all the quotes. Looking at my text alone, it's probably not even half an A4 sheet.

Hmmm...well, ok; probably not one-and-a-half A4 sheet. 





Freija is Chillin' said:


> Neby, in a week I'll have a week off from school, and I'd love to discuss with you and your big glorious posts =)



Be my guest! 

Well, what can I say? It's just not possible to say anything meaningful or discuss anything in depth by only using oneliners.

Though, granted, some oneliners can sound cool and snappy.



PS.Most of them suck, however.


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Be my guest!
> 
> Well, what can I say? It's just not possible to say anything meaningful or discuss anything in depth by only using oneliners.
> 
> ...



Oy, it's possible, and I'm great at one-liners, just look at this one;

Hisoka rooolz!


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 15, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Oy, it's possible, and I'm great at one-liners, just look at this one;
> 
> Hisoka rooolz!



yup that screams awesomeness 

you better not have any problems with that 

@Neby - interesting post and good points you pulled out. =)


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd love to have a real discussion, but "work calls"


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 15, 2008)

Pokkuru > HxH-verse

This ends all discussion.


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2008)

Please cut it with the Pokkuru crap already, you know it is a joke as much as the next one.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 15, 2008)

A joke would be Hisoka beating Danchou.
A joke would be Hisoka beating Feitan.

The Truth is Pokkuru > Shizuku > Ant

Canon prevails.


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2008)

I have no more facepalms to give.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 15, 2008)

shut up drama queen


----------



## NeBy (Sep 15, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Oy, it's possible, and I'm great at one-liners, just look at this one;
> 
> Hisoka rooolz!



Meh.

That's like the AMVs with linking park: seen it, done it. Basically: overused and not very original. But luckily I detect a hint of self-irony in your post. 


The first 'Tompa rulez!' was ok in a funny way, but that's been overused too, by now.

Now and then a good one shows up, though.

One-liner sigpics can be funny and original too, like Matturus' shotacon-one-liner from Bisque.


But as a whole, I dislike too many posts just filled with one-liners, especially if they're about hxh irrelevant chit-chat. I'm pretty tolerant, however: I actually sustained ET for a long time, without ever losing my temper or posting a sneery reply. Quite an accomplishment and an excellent training to remain calm and be tolerant and patient. 

Which, btw, I don't feel the need to repeat! 

I first thought he was 14 years old, with some language disability (or non-native english). It turned out be be a 20+ english-speaking dude.

I don't mind too much, if it's not overdone, and people show they can write something sensible and relevant too, now and then. After a while, you get to know the other people who actually talk some sense and write insightful posts. It's usually always the same 4-5 people. 

But some abhor such posts, probably due to their length. Ah well, can't please everyone.

Anyway, I'm looking forward for some intelligent discussion with you.


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Meh.
> 
> That's like the AMVs with linking park: seen it, done it. Basically: overused and not very original. But luckily I detect a hint of self-irony in your post.


Ah, then I've failed as it was supposed to reek of it.


> The first 'Tompka rulez!' was ok in a funny way, but that's been overused too, by now.


There were people who said that ?  really? 


> Now and then a good one shows up, though.
> 
> One-liner sigpics can be funny and original too, like Matturus' shotacon-one-liner from Bisque.


Biscue is more interested in Hisoka I'd say with her "Sweet eyecandy"


> But as a whole, I dislike too many posts just filled with one-liners, especially if they're about hxh irrelevant chit-chat. I'm pretty tolerant, however: I actually sustained ET for a long time, without ever losing my temper or posting a sneery reply. Quite an accomplishment and an excellent training to remain calm and be tolerant and patient.


Actually, meanish comments make me amused and gets me to post long rants ^.^





> Which, btw, I don't feel the need to repeat!


Why not, it'd be hilarious ^.^





> I first thought he was 14 years old, with some language disability (or non-native english). It turned out be be a 20+ english-speaking dude.


Hahahahaha


> Anyway, I'm looking forward for some intelligent discussion with you.



I'd love that ^.^


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 15, 2008)

Pokkuru 

who be he?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 15, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Pokkuru
> 
> who be he?



now you have to wait for a slap from Killua XD

how could you not know Pokkuru 

he was almost the main character in HxH

do you even read the damn thing?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 15, 2008)

I remember who  he is now the arrow fodder dude


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 15, 2008)

Lol wasn't he that one guy who got eaten


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 15, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I remember who  he is now the arrow fodder dude



yup correct 



Kancent said:


> Lol wasn't he that one guy who got eaten



omg I used to have your sig as my sig =O


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 15, 2008)

OMG


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 15, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> now you have to wait for a slap from Killua XD
> 
> how could you not know Pokkuru
> 
> ...



The cat girl was playing games with his brain i think his death was the most fucked up thing in the whole manga.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 15, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> The cat *guy* was playing games with his brain i think his death was the most fucked up thing in the whole manga.



Fix'd

But yeah his death was pretty random lol


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 15, 2008)

^Oh yeah it's a loli guy i forgot that... damn i hate this all Zodiac family are guys too if only Kurapika was a girl


----------



## Regirock (Sep 15, 2008)

Kurapika IS a girl.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 15, 2008)

Watch when Bisuke is a revealed to be a guy


----------



## Fran (Sep 15, 2008)

Regirock said:


> Kurapika IS a girl.





Canon!

Can someone make a gif of Leorio approaching Kurapika after his shower in the filler [I hate calling it filler, due to the perjoration of the word through bleach/naruto etc. since the ship filler arc was pretty damn awesome].

The point where the camera captures the expression on his face as he takes the full frontal Leorio manhood. Which is over 9000, just fyi.

ps: I know that gif turned you on


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 15, 2008)

How come HxH doesn't have a total pervert character? We need an old man who seduces young women with nen information only to force them to show him their panties

As for the butter joke, you people are idiots

And Pokkuro sucks, he's has the ugliest hair style I've ever seen, komugi is the best.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 16, 2008)

When my sister watched Hunter X Hunter she was absolutely convinced Kurapica was a girl until Yorkshin arc


----------



## DocTerror (Sep 16, 2008)

Kancent said:


> When my sister watched Hunter X Hunter she was absolutely convinced Kurapica was a girl until Yorkshin arc



Shit I'm still convinced Kurapica's a girl


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 16, 2008)

Kurapica is a girl  (i wish that were true lol)
 Pokkuro is awesome (i wish that were true lol )
 Nef is a girl (... only in hentai )


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 16, 2008)

Lol Togashi and Takeuchi needs to trade some genders of their characters

Sailor moon - too many girls

YYH & HXH - too many guys


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 16, 2008)

Kancent said:


> YYH & HXH - too many guys



That is one of the main reasons HxH and YYH are good.  Female shounen manga characters are absolutely awful 99% of the time and ruin large portions of manga scenes.  Sakura,Orihime,Lenalee,Lucy, need I continue?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2008)

Kayko, Botan, Kuwabara's sister and Yusuke's mom were all ok


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> Kurapica is a girl  (i wish that were true lol)
> Pokkuro is awesome (i wish that were true lol )
> Nef is a girl (... only in hentai )



HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Gary (Sep 16, 2008)

Kancent said:


> When my sister watched Hunter X Hunter she was absolutely convinced Kurapica was a girl until Yorkshin arc





DocTerror said:


> Shit I'm still convinced Kurapica's a girl



girls can't be that bad ass


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

They can, look at Amamiya


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

Kancent said:


> When my sister watched Hunter X Hunter she was absolutely convinced Kurapica was a girl until Yorkshin arc



It was the same for me


----------



## Gary (Sep 16, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> They can, look at Amamiya





Zaru said:


> It was the same for me


HE WAS FABOULUS!


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> It was the same for me



The HxH exam filler clearly says he's a dude


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 16, 2008)

was I the only one who never questioned Kurapica's manhood? O.o

I just never saw him as a girl, even from the start


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

I would've been allot more surprised if he turned out to be a girl.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 16, 2008)

why is that?


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

He was too much of a pussy to be a female character.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

Surprisingly, I always viewed Kurapica as a male and not once thought him to be female. 

I think other series have a hand in me thinking that.


----------



## Gary (Sep 16, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Surprisingly, I always viewed Kurapica as a male and not once thought him to be female.
> 
> I think other series have a hand in me thinking that.



I think you're the only want to think like that.
Hey peters back


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

Still in school though,


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> The HxH exam filler clearly says he's a dude



Filler? I didn't watch the anime


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

Me neither at first


----------



## Gary (Sep 16, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Still in school though,



so you're posting. 
HxH is to long for a good anime!


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

HxH is awesome, and One Piece is over 300 episodes and still awesome.


----------



## Gary (Sep 16, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> HxH is awesome, and One Piece is over 300 episodes and still awesome.



except no anime can keep my attention for more then a few seconds the one piece and TTGL


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

Gary said:


> I think you're the only want to think like that.



Oh well, at least I didn't go through the mind rape that some people told me they experienced when they found out Kurapica was male.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 16, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Oh well, at least I didn't go through the mind rape that some people told me they experienced when they found out Kurapica was male.



lol I can just imagine the horror for some people =p

I never really had that problem, it was more confusing with Irumi and Kalluto ><


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2008)

One Piece anime has had its ups and downs.

And yep I was shocked too when Kurapica took his shirt of and no boobies, he and Leoreo still flirt tho:S


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> lol I can just imagine the horror for some people =p
> 
> I never really had that problem, it was more confusing with Irumi and Kalluto ><



Ok, I will admit that Irumi got me for sure.

Wait, who is Kalluto again?


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> lol I can just imagine the horror for some people =p
> 
> I never really had that problem, it was more confusing with Irumi and Kalluto ><



Koruto is a girl!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 16, 2008)

they are all brothers!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh her!

Yeah, Freija has it right. 

Stop trying to mindfuck me Mori. 

Wait, brothers?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm serious 

all the zoldyck kids are boys


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2008)

Kalluto made everyone confused until it was revealed that theres no girls in the Zoldy family.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 16, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Kalluto made everyone confused until it was revealed that theres no girls in the Zoldy family.



Kurapica mangirlness surpasses all in HxH.


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I'm serious
> 
> all the zoldyck kids are boys



No, Koruto is a girl1


----------



## Gary (Sep 16, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I'm serious
> 
> all the zoldyck kids are boys





Ennoea said:


> Kalluto made everyone confused until it was revealed that theres no girls in the Zoldy family.



wait what?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 16, 2008)

lol Kalluto is probably the biggest trap of them all (yes, even more than Kurapica ), I dont think ANYONE who doesnt know about all the zaoldyeck children being BROTHERS (they are all boys) would ever think Kalluto was a boy, Illumi is also quite hard ()


----------



## Noiteru (Sep 16, 2008)

So When is HxH coming back?

Wtf? zoldyck kids are all boys?

So the fat one isnt a girl


----------



## Mori` (Sep 16, 2008)

Noiteru said:


> So When is HxH coming back?
> 
> Wtf? zoldyck kids are all boys?
> 
> So the fat one isnt a girl





issue #45

the coming issue is #43, so effectively in 3 weeks


----------



## NeBy (Sep 16, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Canon!
> 
> Can someone make a gif of Leorio approaching Kurapika after his shower in the filler [I hate calling it filler, due to the perjoration of the word through bleach/naruto etc. since the ship filler arc was pretty damn awesome].
> 
> ...



He's a bit shy. I think that makes him cute.

While he wasn't shy to beat the snot out of Kuroro, which makes him even cuter. 





> Originally Posted by Yoburi View Post
> The cat *bitchi...I mean bishi...* was playing games with his brain i think his death was the most fucked up thing in the whole manga.



There, fix'd.

As for Kurapica: I was always in doubt; in some episodes he was leaning towards being a female, in others male. I think Togashi made him so sexual ambiguous on purpose; to fuck with our (hetero or not) minds.  Not only does he look very androgenic, his behaviour was ambiguous too.

Not until the latter part of the GR arc was it made pretty clear he was a guy.

As for Kalluto: yes, she's a him.

As for nef: I prefer to see her as a she, untill I've seen the evidence! It's only SAID it's in the guidebook, I've never seen any actual prrof of it!
(contraéryu to Kalluto, where it's said in the manga/anime itself the Zoaldyecks only have boys.)

Edit: hey, where is everybody? Been 3 hours since I last posted this; normally there would be, like, 14 other posts by no...


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2008)

Pitou is a guy, there are no female ants. Theres not alot of female characters in HxH anyway, this gives us more evidence that Togashi is gay, he likes his girly men


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 16, 2008)

In the other news:

It has been revealed that Togashi's Wife, the famous Sailor Moon Mangaka is actually a GUY, he has been in disguise for years blah blah blah


=D


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2008)

Of course she's a man, we all know she wears the pants in that relationship.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 16, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Pitou is a guy, there are no female ants. Theres not alot of female characters in HxH anyway, this gives us more evidence that Togashi is gay, he likes his girly men



Well, maybe not in a reproductive sense, but that doesn't mean she can't be female.

For instance, imagine Pitou is made by the chewing up of a human girl and a female pussycat... It's difficult to see how *nothing* would be female of her, then. If one look at the ant-colonies and determine that all those that can't give birth/ lay eggs are male, than one is technically correct, but it doesn't necessarily mean that Pitou is male in the sense of, well, you know, *hung* as a male. She might in fact be all female, exept for the reproduction-criterium.


Yeah, yeah, I know: Togashis' bishi-obsession speaks against it, but leave a guy/woman/hermaphrodite/genderless creature and hxh fan dream, god damn you!!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2008)

Neby your gender is as confusing as that of Pitou


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 16, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Neby your gender is as confusing as that of Pitou



Seconded                  !


----------



## NeBy (Sep 16, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Neby your gender is as confusing as that of Pitou



The confusion is not mine, I assure you. 

Anyway, unless I see *a scan* of the guidebook where it says Pitou is male, I'll keep saying she.

And even if, it still has to be made clear what exactly is meant by the term 'male' when talking about ants.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Seconded                  !



There, I just made it even less confusing.

Besides, it's not about me, it's about Pitou! He's female, until proven otherwise!

It was bad enough to make the mental adjustment that little girl Kalluto was a boy!


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 16, 2008)

ehm Kalluto is a boy I think ... hmm


----------



## NeBy (Sep 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> ehm Kalluto is a boy I think ... hmm



Yeah, but did you think that the first time you saw him, without knowing of the 'all brothers' thing?

He sure as hell is being cosplayed like a little girl. And, what the heck, he looks female too. He has small pouted lips. He even flirts and gives the look of a female. Nah, I don't by the 'he's clearly meant to be male, but buy accident it doesn't come over to well as male'. Togashi knew all too well what he was doing: he portrayed the little bastard as a cute little girl in every way possible, and once he has his fans convinced of it, he makes it canon that she's a he!

He'll try the same with Pitou too! Luckily, she's an ant, so that leaves stubborn people like me some leeway to interpret it in a way that more suits their wishful thinking!


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 16, 2008)

lols you make no sense XD



> It was bad enough to make the mental adjustment that little girl Kalluto was a boy!



this to me sounds like you thought she was a boy but she actually wasnt 

then you say you had no idea he was a boy ?????


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 16, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Yeah, but did you think that the first time you saw him, without knowing of the 'all brothers' thing?
> 
> He sure as hell is being cosplayed like a little girl. And, what the heck, he looks female too. He has small pouted lips. He even flirts and gives the look of a female. Nah, I don't by the 'he's clearly meant to be male, but buy accident it doesn't come over to well as male'. Togashi knew all too well what he was doing: he portrayed the little bastard as a cute little girl in every way possible, and once he has his fans convinced of it, he makes it canon that she's a he!
> 
> He'll try the same with Pitou too! Luckily, she's an ant, so that leaves stubborn people like me some leeway to interpret it in a way that more suits their wishful thinking!



shouldnt you wish that pitou is male
why do you want him to be female


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 16, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> shouldnt you wish that pitou is male
> why do you want him to be female





really!!! I think 99% of people here want him female

since he acts like one and looks like one XD


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 16, 2008)

for me i dont care he can be what he wants
but if machi was male that will be a serious problem

edit : is she confirmed in the data book


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 16, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> for me i dont care he can be what he wants
> but if machi was male that will be a serious problem
> 
> edit : is she confirmed in the data book



that would be fucked up


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 16, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> for me i dont care he can be what he wants
> but if machi was male that will be a serious problem
> 
> edit : is she confirmed in the data book


she had better be confirmed 

on another note, has everyone had a look at the advert that's bin up for a while about the upcoming hxh dub.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 16, 2008)

yup it sounds terrible =/


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> yup it sounds terrible =/


that it does, although it was just the narrator who was cheesy unless another trailer came out with the actual american seiyuu's?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 16, 2008)

NeBy said:


> There, I just made it even less confusing.
> 
> Besides, it's not about me, it's about Pitou! *He's female*, until proven otherwise!
> 
> It was bad enough to make the mental adjustment that little girl Kalluto was a boy!


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 16, 2008)

Nef is awesome no matter what gender it is.  he/she/it has such an amusing personality save for the bouts of terrifying sadism...but that's probably just the cat in him.  I know I've seen my cats playing with a mouse without even realizing that its killing it.


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

Nef is a he, I thought it was a she, but it is a he... weirdly enough.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 16, 2008)

Nef has the complexx


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

Nef is awesome, hope Gon doesn't off him.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 16, 2008)

hes gona dieeeeeeee


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

No, you're!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 16, 2008)

no im not Nef is gona get a rock sissor paper punch 2 his face


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 16, 2008)

as things stand right now I dont see nef dieing in slightest

unless monster Gon kicks out and he gains a new power up


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

Doubt that'll kill him.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 16, 2008)

No die pwease


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

What Tachi said D:


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 16, 2008)

he shud die 

i'd prefer if all the ants bit the dust and we just moved on


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 16, 2008)

All ants die, Leorio and Kurapica come back plx


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

Not going to happen, many has spread into the world, and more so some have been accepted by the hunters.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 16, 2008)

antdemoliton


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 16, 2008)

I know I shouldn't post this here, but you guys see the latest Gantz chapter? I lol'ed, nuclear war LOL

/Yes to Kura and Leorio ;_;


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> antdemoliton



NO!!!!!!!!!!!


also, I'm the third highest in the thread now, I'm closing in Hisoka.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 16, 2008)

lol @ gantz chap just lol 

and leorio definitely needs a showing with some new nen ability


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 16, 2008)

Illumi shud come back 2


----------



## Gary (Sep 16, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> All ants die, Leorio and Kurapica come back plx



to many of them for that to happen.


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

Many characters needs to return.


----------



## Gary (Sep 16, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Many characters needs to return.



to many atm   .


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah, way too many... especially Hisoka.


----------



## Gary (Sep 16, 2008)

For some reason I don't like how the anime made hisoka out


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 16, 2008)

not really

hisoka illum kura leo thats it


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2008)

My bros a huge gantz fan, apparently the main character came back from the dead, yay and the end of the world is coming.

As for the ants, Togashi really needs to finish the Yuppi and Pufu fights and just concentrate on Gon.


----------



## Gary (Sep 16, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> not really
> 
> hisoka illum kura leo thats it



There's moar damn it >:


----------



## Gary (Sep 16, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> As for the ants, Togashi really needs to finish the Yuppi and Pufu fights and just concentrate on Gon.



for some reason I really like gon though his attacks arn't special, or over all his charcater isn't that special


----------



## NeBy (Sep 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> lols you make no sense XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I make perfect sense.  I said I needed to make a mental klick when I discovered that 'little girl Kalluto' was actually a boy.



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Many characters needs to return.



Mjeah. Well, actually some issues needs closure: Kurapica and the GR, for instance, Kuroro and Hisoka, Killua and his family, etc.

But nothing is going to happen until this arc finishes, so he better start again. That said, I hope he ends this arc in beauty. Maybe then Leorio will take a more prominent place? (we've had killua and gon, and Kurapica...but not Leorio with prime time)

Also, as a personal favorite, I'd like to see Hanzo back, and see what he's become, with nen. What nen-group would he belong to, you think?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 16, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> also, I'm the third highest in the thread now, I'm closing in Hisoka.



I know I have noticed

dont you worry I will still be here when you get your next ban 

I am only kidding =p

and yes we all need them characters

I swear to god if he finishes HxH with out us ever seeing Hisoka, I will make hisoka out of  him oh no actually i will make a petition for a new writer


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2008)

Gon will never be able beat Pitou, we discussed this to death a few months back. I'm pretty sure Pitou will end up killing himself.

Oh I forgot what do guys think the chances are of Netero beating The King?

And Frieja your going to hell


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

Gary said:


> For some reason I don't like how the anime made hisoka out



Why not ? 


I thought they portrayed him very well.


Also @ Ennoea, I surpassed you.


edit: night thread.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2008)

While he sleeps I gain back my position


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 16, 2008)

i say Hanzo is either Emission because he is impatient or Specialization because he is charismatic

as for netero vs king
i say king has more physical strengh and if he advances in using nen as fast as he did in the other games (i think we will see him grow fast during his fight with netero)
so i see the king to be the winner

unless netero could finish him fast


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 16, 2008)

King has the upper hand in strength no doubt about it but on the other hand netero has over 100 years of practice and experience, what other thing that needs to be reminded is that netero seem to be the one who might fight dirty like Hisoka (thats my assumption nothing canon) but all in all I think its a game of luck for both of them, it all depends on who comes up with the faster reactions.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 16, 2008)

yup i think that about netero too


----------



## Gary (Sep 16, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Why not ?
> 
> 
> I thought they portrayed him very well.
> ...


I mean the way he looks.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 16, 2008)

IMO everyone looks better in the anime
i think hisoka looked more than perfect


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> King has the upper hand in strength no doubt about it but on the other hand netero has over 100 years of practice and experience, what other thing that needs to be reminded is that netero seem to be the one who might fight dirty like Hisoka (thats my assumption nothing canon) but all in all I think its a game of luck for both of them, it all depends on who comes up with the faster reactions.



I think you're underestimating the King's intelligence.  He's already disrupted his opponent's flow in this fight just like in his games.  When the King suggested the move to a different location Netero thinks "I can't help but think our first move was taken away from us" right as Meruem proceeds to walk right by their defenses casually.

about the anime's art, I thought it was better in general save for the editting.  I was also shocked when I learned how much filler was in the exam arc.  That was good stuff..


----------



## Gary (Sep 16, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> IMO everyone looks better in the anime
> i think hisoka looked more than perfect



i just didn't really like the way he looked cause how pale he looked


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 16, 2008)

I think the King will defeat Netero, but there will probably be some other conclusion than just a plain fight


----------



## Gary (Sep 16, 2008)

Kancent said:


> I think the King will defeat Netero, but there will probably be some other conclusion than just a plain fight



I say PNJ makes it so the king loses :9


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 17, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9vsHlADUSk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

inb4 frejia


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Anyone said inb4 Freija ?


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Gary said:


> inb4 frejia





Freija is Chillin' said:


> Anyone said inb4 Freija ?



Good morning.
Any way what time is it for you?


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

10:15


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 17, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> 10:15


11:15 now 

OT: I just sold one of my two cars, im rich


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> 11:15 now
> 
> OT: I just sold one of my two cars, im rich



Inb4 mods and Bans D:.
any way I would go gay for hisoka.


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> 11:15 now
> 
> OT: I just sold one of my two cars, im rich



Give me the money 


As for you going gay for Hisoka, I doubt it.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Give me the money
> 
> 
> As for you going gay for Hisoka, I doubt it.


oh peter.
BTW share the money


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Guys I figured out why Togashi is releasing the chapter in October.... The scientists in Cern is going to start crashing the protons together in October, meaning there isn't a chapter he just said it is to look good before the world might end


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Guys I figured out why Togashi is releasing the chapter in October.... The scientists in Cern is going to start crashing the protons together in October, meaning there isn't a chapter he just said it is to look good before the world might end



He's that lazy.......
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

That bastard, I just noticed it!


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

I feel so bad for just seeing it


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

Togashi > all


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Soon Cern scientists > World.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Killua said:


> Togashi > all


So Togashi>world? 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Soon Cern scientists > World.


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

DO WANT!


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

I wonder if they have a gon plushie.....


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Who the hell cares ? CHAIN JAIL BASTARD!


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

you fucker

after i linked you that Danchou cosplay you've been all over the internets havent you?


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Not really, I saw a similar pair sold like 2 years ago on tradera, after that I've been looking for that chain.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

Rozen Maiden - Tale 3 'Do Not Wind' ch.46 

shit, some poser says Raiden can beat Gray Fox


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

I really need to use ebay to get alot of the anime stuff I needXD


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 17, 2008)

Chain bastard > you


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Killua said:


> Cholera
> 
> shit, some poser says Raiden can beat Gray Fox



Hahahahahahah GOOD ONE!


----------



## uncanny_sama (Sep 17, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Hahahahahahah GOOD ONE!



ROFLCOPTER get the fuck out of here

Raiden is mere chuunin level


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Fucking Chuunin's


----------



## uncanny_sama (Sep 17, 2008)

i swear the only thing kishimoto has been good for over the years is the creation of a level onto which characters can be classified in


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Lol, even they're flawed.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

uncanny_sama said:


> i swear the only thing kishimoto has been good for over the years is the creation of a level onto which characters can be classified in



Ranks mean shit in Narutoverse, he never used that to classify anything

It's the fanbase that uses retarded terms like "kage level"


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Agreed, the most flawed is Chuunin/S-rank ninja, look at Shikamaru vs Hidan.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Ranks mean shit in Narutoverse, he never used that to classify anything
> 
> It's the fanbase that uses retarded terms like "kage level"



this just makes me feel like shit for posting in the library.


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Back to HxH guys.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

we don't this place to be closed again.
Any way....
 atleast in hunter x hunter ranks just go up to three stars and it's hard just to get there.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Well shit, I'd go back but are there even spoiler pics or anything? 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Agreed, the most flawed is Chuunin/S-rank ninja, look at Shikamaru vs Hidan.



Genin Naruto vs. Kakuzu was more awkward


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Gary said:


> we don't this place to be closed again.
> Any way....
> atleast in hunter x hunter ranks just go up to three stars and it's hard just to get there.





Zaru said:


> Well shit, I'd go back but are there even spoiler pics or anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Genin Naruto vs. Kakuzu was more awkward


I didnt even knew you read HxH zaru.
Another person to join in the HxH this thread is going to go quick........


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

shit

Peter, Gary, Andreas

can we stop discussing faggotry like naruto? D:


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Killua said:


> shit
> 
> Peter, Gary, Andreas
> 
> can we stop discussing faggotry like naruto? D:



we stopped.
Any way..........
I can't think of a topic we haven't covered -_-


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Feitan vs Danchou.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

The universe explodes

I... can't... choose...


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Feitan vs Danchou.


Who is danchou again? 


Killua said:


> The universe explodes
> 
> I... can't... choose...


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

Danchou = Kuroro Lucifer

Awesome people use Danchou.


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Gary said:


> Who is danchou again?



Kuroro Lucifer


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Killua said:


> The universe explodes
> 
> I... can't... choose...





Killua said:


> Danchou = Kuroro Lucifer
> 
> Awesome people use Danchou.



What he said, personally I think Feitan has a chance, his speed from what I can tell is way above anyone's speed we've seen so far... he moves so fast you can see after-images.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> What he said, personally I think Feitan has a chance, his speed from what I can tell is way above anyone's speed we've seen so far... he moves so fast you can see after-images.


As long as kororo can hit him he should be safe.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Who calls him Danchou, anyway? I mean, where did the name pop up?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

We can't really match them up at all... yet. Danchou made it clear he didn't go all out against Silva/Zeno and Feitan has other abilities as well, not to mention the damage from the Pain Packer increases the more damage he takes.



Zaru said:


> Who calls him Danchou, anyway? I mean, where did the name pop up?



The other members of the Ryodan.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Who calls him Danchou, anyway? I mean, where did the name pop up?



HxH       thread?


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Gary said:


> As long as kororo can hit him he should be safe.



Not really, I mean he's fast enough to elude eyes, he's fast enough to dodge attacks.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Not really, I mean he's fast enough to elude eyes, he's fast enough to dodge attacks.



the nene circle where you can feel people within that.
I think he has that doesn't he?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Who calls him Danchou, anyway? I mean, where did the name pop up?



Danchou just means leader, it's not really a name, closer to a title ^^

I'd be pretty positive he'd win, there's a reason he leads them


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> Danchou just means leader ^^


ah, now that sounds cool.


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Killua said:


> We can't really match them up at all... yet. Danchou made it clear he didn't go all out against Silva/Zeno and Feitan has other abilities as well, not to mention the damage from the Pain Packer increases the more damage he takes.
> 
> 
> 
> The other members of the Ryodan.



Not to mention he's about 1/3rd or 1/2 of his full power.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> Danchou just means leader, it's not really a name, closer to a title ^^
> 
> I'd be pretty positive he'd win, there's a reason he leads them



Learned something new again 
Should have thought about that since it sounds similar to taichou


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Learned something new again
> Should have thought about that since it sounds similar to taichou



what does tachiou mean?


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> Danchou just means leader, it's not really a name, closer to a title ^^
> 
> I'd be pretty positive he'd win, there's a reason he leads them



Actually, I doubt he'd win just like that, especially as Feitan's ability is probably a pledged ability, and it is way dangerous. And then we have his amazing speed...


Danchou=Leader

Taichou = Captain/Commander or something.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

Yamato-taichou 

Basically means teacher.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Killua said:


> Yamato-taichou
> 
> Basically means teacher.



the more you know.


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Taichou means captain, Sensei means teacher  Killua your Japanese is more amusing everytime


Amekiri


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

I totally switched up kiri with rai 

I know for a fact that the village in Naruto is called "Kirigakure no sato" so beat it, frogfucker


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Hidden village of mist.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

Yes, exactly.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

ITT: Killua goes back to talking about naruto though he wanted us to not.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

ITT: Minimum age requirement: 14


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

so  I can stay.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

You're barely a teenager


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

But I'm one.
and I feel Like I have talked to you before I saw you in this thread.
have I?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't think you have

And you're 13


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

HOW THE FUCK DO YOU KNOW!?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

You clearly stated it ITT


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Fuck fuck fuck


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

You guys curse too much.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

I've used one curseword on this page.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> You guys curse too much.


I know right 



Killua said:


> I've used one curseword on this page.



cool story bro


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

-_-;; , Guys cut it out, seriously.


Both of you!


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

you're not worthy of the Bro Code 

Killua speaks:

ITT: We discuss Pokkuru! Any offensive talk will result in ban


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

oh wow, any way. 
where did you find the stock for your sig killua?


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

The manga ?


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

I ment Page or chapter or what arc......


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

Page: Don't remember
Chapter: Don't remember
Arc: Did they have ants in any other arc?


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

In the start of the ant arc, where Gon, Kaito and Killua are fighting in the cave.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

lol what, I thought that was during the hunter exam arcXD


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

give me some of that shit you're on XD


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Gary said:


> lol what, I thought that was during the hunter exam arcXD



Did you even read the manga?


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Really ? >_> you can clearly see it's an ant.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Did you even read the manga?


I did, but I did it quickly.




Freija is Chillin' said:


> Really ? >_> you can clearly see it's an ant.



i'm tired and I have bad vision


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm tired and I wear glasses.

4 eyes you know.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

I wear suits and I'm awesome


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

I just love how you are the guys that changed the topic.

Any way, damn it togashi.


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

The chapter itself is awesome, Introduction of Kaito's nickname and ability


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

you mean the chapter where that sig came from?


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Holy shit do you have a good memory.some thing I lack -__________-


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

You are still in early development

an unripped fruit


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

I have a really weird memory ability


----------



## NeBy (Sep 17, 2008)

Gary said:


> we stopped.
> Any way..........
> I can't think of a topic we haven't covered -_-



I can!



Killua said:


> You are still in early development
> 
> an unripped fruit



Unraped fruit?

Hisokas' shotacon must be spreading! Matturu, where are you when we need you(r sigpic)?!



Freija is Chillin' said:


> I have a really weird memory ability



This whole thread is becoming weirdly forgetful it's actually about hxh... It's really time Togashi continuous with his manga, so we have something new hxh stuff to talk about.


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

> This whole thread is becoming weirdly forgetful it's actually about hxh... It's really time Togashi continuous with his manga, so we have something new hxh stuff to talk about.


If you look back a page or two I know why Togashi chose to release in October.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2008)

> an unripped fruit



Something totally different to "unriped" fruit




> If you look back a page or two I know why Togashi chose to release in October



Cuz its Halloween in October


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

No, cause the scientists in Cern are going to start crashing the protons in October, meaning the world might end, so there is no chapter, he just wants to look good before we all die.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2008)

Were all gonna die in October, that news to me

I really should start on trying to lose my viriginity then


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Read up on the "Big bang reconstruction in Cern"


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2008)

Were all gonna die!!!

Tho this  would be good is if this helped with Nuclear Fission.


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

It won't, too much anti-materia, the black materia would be ruined in a matter of nano seconds... really pointless science.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2008)

> really pointless science.



Eh I've read worse, apparently Palin gave $5 million in researching crabs mating methods......


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 17, 2008)

OMG YAAAAAAAAAAY Ennoea your sig is back 

now i cant read this thread at work XD

and wow I just discovered togashi got a second wife


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Ennoea, your Sonsaku sig is amusing


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry Hisoka I'll take it off later

One of the mods just pissed me off because they didn't like the language in my other sig so the butt slapping returns


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 17, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Sorry Hisoka I'll take it off later
> 
> One of the mods just pissed me off because they didn't like the language in my other sig so the butt slapping returns



I thought it would be something like that and dont take it off because of me, I only check this thread like for 10 mins at lunch apart from that I am at home when I am here =)


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Sonsaku sig :lmnao


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 17, 2008)

togashi has a second wife? never knew this, lol sailor moon is not happy.



Ennoea said:


> Eh I've read worse, apparently Palin gave $5 million in researching crabs mating methods......



 oh the fascinating world of crab mating...

what a FUCKING waste of 5 MILLION DOLLARS, give them to me if thats how much they mean to you Palin


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Lol, Togashi has a second wife ? 


also Palin is fucking crazy, just like mccain.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

Togashi, being lazy and being pimp. He's just like me


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Guys, how will Killua affect the way this fight is going ? Will he turn the tide ?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2008)

What is Togashi an Arab? I bet he has a harem of manga fans up and down Japan as his wives, the poligamist bastard

The instant Killua struck yuppi he turned the tide, I think its time for Potclean to kick some Ant ass


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> What is Togashi an Arab? I bet he has a harem of manga fans up and down Japan as his wives, the poligamist bastard
> 
> The instant Killua struck yuppi he turned the tide, I think its time for Potclean to kick some Ant ass



Well, I doubt that'll be the end of it, Yupi has yet to show the full extent of his battle ability, just him being tricked really.

the fact that he has over 700k of aura is very scary, imagine how many hits they need to get in.

Killua's range attacks and kammuru might be of some hand, but the scary power of that ant.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 17, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Guys, how will Killua affect the way this fight is going ? Will he turn the tide ?



it is very possible, first off he has the invisibility thing with the help of jail and second off he is killua, I am sure he can use the surprise factor and put a first attack on Yupi

I think he will just distract yupi for knuckle to make a shot at him, they will keep doing it until he is down 

and yes it has been confirmed togashi has a second wife now, care to know the name? 

it will cost ya


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> it is very possible, first off he has the invisibility thing with the help of jail and second off he is killua, I am sure he can use the surprise factor and put a first attack on Yupi


Yupi has already experienced this ability, he'll notice something is up now... he'll try to get Killua who is in that state.


> I think he will just distract yupi for knuckle to make a shot at him, they will keep doing it until he is down


Yes, but how will it work, Yupi with multiple arms or explosion form, they can't really get close.





> and yes it has been confirmed he has a second wife now, care to know the name?


Lol, what a man-whore.





> it will cost ya



lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2008)

God accomplice is very handy, tho not sure how many more shots Killua could pull off. As for Yuppi's nen, he must have used up quite a bit from his antics. I don't expect Knuckles and Shoot to live after whats happened but they'll take down Yuppi.


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> God accomplice is very handy, tho not sure how many more shots Killua could pull off. As for Yuppi's nen, he must have used up quite a bit from his antics. I don't expect Knuckles and Shoot to live after whats happened but they'll take down Yuppi.



Shoot hasn't substained any damages as of yet, besides that short nudge he got while being in god's accomplice status.


And does the counter work if Killua attacks Yupi ?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 17, 2008)

well we just have to wait and see, it wont be easy but i think something will happen i their advantage

maybe Yupi looses it =D


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2008)

> Yupi has already experienced this ability, he'll notice something is up now... he'll try to get Killua who is in that state.



I don't think he'll have time, Knuckles won't stop and I'm sure Killua could pull a couple more till Yuppi even has a chance to fight them.



> Yes, but how will it work, Yupi with multiple arms or explosion form, they can't really get close.



Well he returned to his more human form for now, theres no time like the present to attack.


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> well we just have to wait and see, it wont be easy but i think something will happen i their advantage
> 
> maybe Yupi looses it =D


Well, wait and see, can't really do that, have to discuss this 


I think it'll be a very close fight, and I don't see Jail coming out of it... I think he's the character to die.


Ennoea said:


> I don't think he'll have time, Knuckles won't stop and I'm sure Killua could pull a couple more till Yuppi even has a chance to fight them.


yeah, but as I said, does killuas attacks count with hakoware ?



> Well he returned to his more human form for now, theres no time like the present to attack.



agreed, but his 8 arm mode can still be activated.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

Killua distracts/rapes with Kammuru while Knuckle hits and hits.


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Question is, what is Kammuru exactly, it's a wildcard.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2008)

> Shoot hasn't substained any damages as of yet



it appeared on Madara

Even his nakama is giving him damage


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> it appeared on Madara
> 
> Even his nakama is giving him damage



Obviously I meant Knuckle


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 17, 2008)

I think its insane. Just plain madness that Yupi has the monstrous nen of 700,000, in hxh terms, thats scary just to think about. Now i dont know exactly what the level of nen is (in numbers) for the extreme top tier human nen users but either way 700,000 is beastly- especially when you think that gon was 20,000 (and his nen strength and potential is one of his best aspects), so Yupi has 35 times more nen than Gon... what a beast.

 Its gonna be hard for Killua and Knuckle to take him down, and theyre gonna have to get quite alot of shots in to equal the 700,000, Killua will display Kammaru and Narukami combo's, and Knuckle evading and using chances to get shots on Yupi, its hard to see how they will beat him but im sure that Killua with his new electrical powers will turn the tide.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2008)

> agreed, but his 8 arm mode can still be activated.



I really wanna see Killua go assasin mode and rip a couple of his arms off, wishful thinking I know.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 17, 2008)

hmm yeah we havent seen kammuru in an attack form, we only seen it in defensive manner so we can't really say what sort of effect it will have, but i am sure Killua must have thought of an attack for it, since when they were getting ready back in chapter 260ish, he was analysing everything and saying what if something happened that I havent thought about, that makes me think that he must have come up with an attack with his new ability if he had the time to analyse all the possibilities.

I think i have a little faith in him and I think we will get to see something new out of him in this fight.

on the other hand rethinking it, Yupi is freaking strong, I think they will manage to keep him engaged alittle longer until they are both (killua and Knuckle) are beaten and then Silva will appear and tell killua "Now you wanna come back home? " XD


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Maybe he's weak to electricity or something


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> it appeared on Madara
> 
> Even his nakama is giving him damage



One image scans like this = <3

Gimme October D:


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2008)

> Maybe he's weak to electricity or something



Electricity can only beat water pokemon, as seen in Pokemon

Tho it beat Diedara so theres hopeXD


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> I think its insane. Just plain madness that Yupi has the monstrous nen of 700,000, in hxh terms, thats scary just to think about. Now i dont know exactly what the level of nen is (in numbers) for the extreme top tier human nen users but either way 700,000 is beastly- especially when you think that gon was 20,000 (and his nen strength and potential is one of his best aspects), so Yupi has 35 times more nen than Gon... what a beast.


I'd say the top tiers have around 100k-200k nen, but a lot more when invoking their abilities, while not reaching close too 700k their much more refined aura, speed and sheer power makes up for the lack of aura.





> Its gonna be hard for Killua and Knuckle to take him down, and theyre gonna have to get quite alot of shots in to equal the 700,000, Killua will display Kammaru and Narukami combo's, and Knuckle evading and using chances to get shots on Yupi, its hard to see how they will beat him but im sure that Killua with his new electrical powers will turn the tide.


Narukami is an old move, but obviously much more refined and powerful now, with new training and the needle removed. But I'm not sure they can reach that number, think that he'll hit them back and not just them going unharmed. What'd be really bad is if the interest is wiped out and Knuckle gets badly hurt and cannot continue the fight, Killua vs Yupi could turn very bad fast.


Ennoea said:


> I really wanna see Killua go assasin mode and rip a couple of his arms off, wishful thinking I know.


Not so much wishful really, it can happen, we've seen him do it before.


Hisoka said:


> hmm yeah we havent seen kammuru in an attack form, we only seen it in defensive manner so we can't really say what sort of effect it will have, but i am sure Killua must have thought of an attack for it, since when they were getting ready back in chapter 260ish, he was analysing everything and saying what if something happened that I havent thought about, that makes me think that he must have come up with an attack with his new ability if he had the time to analyse all the possibilities.


We're not even sure that IS kammuru >_>





> I think i have a little faith in him and I think we will get to see something new out of him in this fight.


I expect a lot of new things from him now, his needle out and all.





> on the other hand rethinking it, Yupi is freaking strong, I think they will manage to keep him engaged alittle longer until they are both (killua and Knuckle) are beaten and then Silva will appear and tell killua "Now you wanna come back home? " XD


They'll stall him for a long time though, also Silva has left already we saw him and Zeno fly away.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

We can't really discuss this any more than we already have.

An interesting topic would be: What plot twists could you/do you want to see coming?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 17, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I really wanna see Killua go assasin mode and rip a couple of his arms off, wishful thinking I know.



I really wish for that to happen too and as Freija said it might be possible, especially if his life is on the line



Freija is Chillin' said:


> We're not even sure that IS kammuru >_>



you know that got me thinking where did the word kammuru started off from? in the manga i mean?

I might go and dig it up



Freija is Chillin' said:


> I expect a lot of new things from him now, his needle out and all.



yeah he better come up with something as I said he had plenty time to think of a strategy, although the fight scene has changed alot from what he expected but still it shouldnt be that much of a trouble 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> They'll stall him for a long time though, also Silva has left already we saw him and Zeno fly away.



yeah my bad I forgot the flying away part XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Killua said:


> We can't really discuss this any more than we already have.


If you don't have anything to add, then sadly enough you don't, but I think it can be discussed a lot further.





> An interesting topic would be: What plot twists could you/do you want to see coming?



That's not in the least interesting really, I guess you'll start screaming Pokkuru again or something.




Hisoka said:


> you know that got me thinking where did the word kammuru started off from? in the manga i mean?
> 
> I might go and dig it up


Kammuru means godspeed and thus we associated it with the ability he used against the twins, but rather that can't be applied in a combat as he has to know where it's coming from to use it.


> yeah he better come up with something as I said he had plenty time to think of a strategy, although the fight scene has changed alot from what he expected but still it shouldnt be that much of a trouble


Killua has and will always be a strategic fighter, but with the needle removal he might go slightly more Gon intuition fighting, which in itself will be a really interesting thing to see.





> yeah my bad I forgot the flying away part XD



You're so forgetful


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

Pokkuru was so strong they had to kill him off. Why do you think Togashi only showed 2 out of 7 arrows? Gon's and Killua's attacks have all been put on the table.

I just hope Gon takes revenge and proceeds to kick some Nef ass.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 17, 2008)

about kammaru... its all in the name. 

so as of what we've seen of running electricity through your own body to jolt impulses or something for high speed inhuman movement, we'll just see variations of high speed movement combined with instant kill techs perhaps. 

killua uses the kammaru move in the game JUS, it looks pretty cool


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

Kammuru = God Speed = Not sending electricity to the brain first, but straight to the muscles and joints = fucking speedmonster


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Killua said:


> Pokkuru was so strong they had to kill him off. Why do you think Togashi only showed 2 out of 7 arrows? Gon's and Killua's attacks have all been put on the table.


Not even going to discuss this.





> I just hope Gon takes revenge and proceeds to kick some Nef ass.


As the situation stands right now, Gon won't fight for at least an hour in manga time... so for another year.


gixa786 said:


> about kammaru... its all in the name.
> 
> so as of what we've seen of running electricity through your own body to jolt impulses or something for high speed inhuman movement, we'll just see variations of high speed movement combined with instant kill techs perhaps.
> 
> killua uses the kammaru move in the game JUS, it looks pretty cool


What game ? Also where was this confirmed to be kammuru ?


Killua said:


> Kammuru = God Speed = Not sending electricity to the brain first, but straight to the muscles and joints = fucking speedmonster


Not confirmed.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 17, 2008)

> We can't really discuss this any more than we already have.
> 
> An interesting topic would be: What plot twists could you/do you want to see coming?



well as for plot twists, we have seen the worse ones in the last few chaps, one possibility of nef and gon not fighting at all

two being the fact that Zeno just left the scene and wont be fighting along side netero, the bastard cheap skint that he is

so all in all i hope we dont get any more of those, except for pufu attempting a sucide which wont be a real twist since i expect that coming 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Kammuru means godspeed and thus we associated it with the ability he used against the twins, but rather that can't be applied in a combat as he has to know where it's coming from to use it.



yeah i know what it means but you are saying you dont know what we have seen is actually kammuru then what is kammuru and where did it come from?

I dont think kammuru is an attack its more a skill/tool which can be used in many ways as gixa says:


gixa786 said:


> about kammaru... its all in the name.
> 
> so as of what we've seen of running electricity through your own body to jolt impulses or something for high speed inhuman movement, we'll just see variations of high speed movement combined with instant kill techs perhaps.
> 
> killua uses the kammaru move in the game JUS, it looks pretty cool



totally want to see that happen <3



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Killua has and will always be a strategic fighter, but with the needle removal he might go slightly more Gon intuition fighting, which in itself will be a really interesting thing to see.



yeah agree on that



Freija is Chillin' said:


> You're so forgetful



yeah i have a terrible memory as i have confessed before -.-;; yeah i am geting old


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 17, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> What game ? Also where was this confirmed to be kammuru ?


its the game Jump Ultimate Stars, i have it for DS. 

and as for confirmation of the move, it's called that within the game itself  

and tbh you can tell its high speed movement because when a kamehameha wave that goku launches at killua only for killua 'to go right through it' leaving a trail of after images behind him and ends up smacking an attack into the opponent... im playing it now


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> well as for plot twists, we have seen the worse ones in the last few chaps, one possibility of nef and gon not fighting at all
> 
> two being the fact that Zeno just left the scene and wont be fighting along side netero, the bastard cheap skint that he is


Both situations to my love 


> so all in all i hope we dont get any more of those, except for pufu attempting a sucide which wont be a real twist since i expect that coming


I want to see that too, him getting out and finding the king dead 


> yeah i know what it means but you are saying you dont know what we have seen is actually kammuru then what is kammuru and where did it come from?


My hypothesis is that it's something created out of those lightning reflexes to give him faster movement. As that attack earlier was ineffective against random attacks which he couldn't predict where they'd hit exactly.





> I dont think kammuru is an attack its more a skill/tool which can be used in many ways as gixa says:


That's what I refer to as an attack, a move that can be used in battle.





> totally want to see that happen <3


I'd like a youtube link 


> yeah agree on that


Who doesn't is the question 


> yeah i have a terrible memory as i have confessed before -.-;; yeah i am geting old



XDDDDD not that old.




> its the game Jump Ultimate Stars, i have it for DS.
> 
> and as for confirmation of the move, it's called that within the game itself
> 
> and tbh you can tell its high speed movement because when a kamehameha wave that goku launches at killua only for killua 'to go right through it' leaving a trail of after images behind him and ends up smacking an attack into the opponent... im playing it now


Sounds like my imagination of Kammuru, but that doesn't sound like the move he displayed in the cave at all.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 17, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Sounds like my imagination of Kammuru, but that doesn't sound like the move he displayed in the cave at all.


true say. but thats only because the move is designed by the game designers' own imagination of what kammaru should look like and not togashi's i guess


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Usually the games represents the real attack itself, from my experience I suppose.

So that is probably the official view.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 17, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Usually the games represents the real attack itself, from my experience I suppose.
> 
> So that is probably the official view.


maybe so, since i quite like how u can just seemingly pass through any and all attacks on this game when you use it. if thats the case in the manga, then it should prove awesome indeed/to be expected.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 17, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Both situations to my love
> I want to see that too, him getting out and finding the king dead



whyyyyyyyyyyyy? I wanted to see what tricks Zeno has up his sleeves i wanted to see him fight and then i could have had a mere imagnations of what others rank at.

and regards nef's fight i know your answer 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> My hypothesis is that it's something created out of those lightning reflexes to give him faster movement. As that attack earlier was ineffective against random attacks which he couldn't predict where they'd hit exactly.That's what I refer to as an attack, a move that can be used in battle.



well we never gonna know more than what we have been shown and all we know is that his movements will be faster and that i see as a tool/ability not a move, since it will help his other moves, like gear 2 in OP for me is like an ability/skilll/tool than an attack but thats me!


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> maybe so, since i quite like how u can just seemingly pass through any and all attacks on this game when you use it. if thats the case in the manga, then it should prove awesome indeed/to be expected.



Doubt it'll be exact, I meant with the movement at a high speed, and I suppose that gives him a Feitan like speed...


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 17, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> well we never gonna know more than what we have been shown and all we know is that his movements will be faster and that i see as a tool/ability not a move, since it will help his other moves, like gear 2 in OP for me is like an ability/skilll/tool than an attack but thats me!


i see what your saying now, since i think/ call along the same lines for skills and or attacks.


Freija is Chillin' said:


> Doubt it'll be exact, I meant with the movement at a high speed, and I suppose that gives him a Feitan like speed...


a hiei like speed?  killua is all the deserving of something like that, and more. 

i'd like to see more of a variation of his narukami move... like say, use it as a neutralizer of sorts by stabbing his finger somewhere into the body of his opponents and zapping them... (copy of HnK minus the zap )


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 17, 2008)

i am thinking also of the rockets that the wolf guy activated against Jail and it wont stop until it hits its target (i am nearly sure they will come to play a role later) they can use it to hit yupi
may be jail will be the one to turn tables


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2008)

From all the ants, I absolutely despise Werefin, I hope he dies soon.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 18, 2008)

All ants looks like shit, kill 'em all and get it over with.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 18, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> From all the ants, I absolutely despise Werefin, I hope he dies soon.



lol seriously, he has been the most annoying ant for me next to Leol. Zutoh or whatever his name is was at least mildly entertaining.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 18, 2008)

Lol pretty much what Klown said

All the ants look really stupid except the Royal Guards and the King


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

What was the name of that ant who got squashed just recently?

I love how he was like
"I HAVE A SUPER COOL NEW ABILITY WANNA LET ME TEST IT?"
"No"
*kills*


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 18, 2008)

Kancent said:


> Lol pretty much what Klown said
> 
> All the ants look really stupid except the Royal Guards and the King



The royal guards look pretty stupid too, and the king is a blatant Cell clone.  The Ryodan designs are infinitely superior.


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> lol seriously, he has been the most annoying ant for me next to Leol. Zutoh or whatever his name is was at least mildly entertaining.



I was like, YESSSSSS when Morau killed Leol, and then Silva pwnd Zitoh  one of the best moments in the manga


----------



## Gary (Sep 18, 2008)

lol the ants, there so annoying.


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2008)

Werefin's ability is gay too, he needs to die fast.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

What IS his ability again? He seems so unimportant, thus I forgot


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2008)

His stupid missiles.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 18, 2008)

weferin is the next Zitoh, he will be smashed just like that hopefully in the next chapter.

as for all the ants, I think a few will survive but most of them annoy the hell out of me.


----------



## Gary (Sep 18, 2008)

oh god that wolf ant has to much of an ego


----------



## Fran (Sep 18, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> His stupid missiles.




Missile-man is an awesome nen ability.
Almost on the same level as Deme-chan.
@Neby: Shotacon man is here, have no fear.


----------



## Gary (Sep 18, 2008)

Wait I thought that wasn't a nen thing, I thought it just had to do with his breed =/


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 18, 2008)

Koruto will most likely survive. Zitoh was awesome.

Other than those, fuck the ants, for using PNJ to kill off Pokkuru


----------



## Danchou (Sep 18, 2008)

For some reason I want to see more about the whole deal with the vice-president of the Hunter Association. I hope we'll get to see more about that in the conclusion of the arc.

I wonder what his nenability is. He must be a monster as well.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

Not to sound all gay and shit. 

But I sorta miss the anime alot. I love the manga more, but I want the anime to go on too dammit. 

[same with Tenjou Tenge]


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2008)

I was a fan of the cheetah, fuck all you guys.  He had a sense of humor to go with his power.  Not all serious or like an old guy who's just been doing it so long it's a same old same old routine.

As a black guy I admit I got miffed at the anime because the intro (and the series as I think about it) pushed Bob into the background.  I mean, the manga's done it now, but in the early parts he was just as prolific as nagi and Masataka.  Not that you'd know it watching just the anime.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

I read the manga, nice sex scenes 

But yeah I was miffed as well. Bob had the most physical potential out of them all.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2008)

Zitoh had an awful personality, Werefin pisses me off simply because of the stupid crap he spouts, his dialogue and character is beyond stupid. His nen abiltiy is intrigiung tho, if a little far fetched.


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Missile-man is an awesome nen ability.
> Almost on the same level as Deme-chan.
> @Neby: Shotacon man is here, have no fear.



Want a neg ? 


Calling Missile man as awesome as Deme-chan


----------



## NeBy (Sep 18, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> I was a fan of the cheetah, fuck all you guys.  He had a sense of humor to go with his power.  Not all serious or like an old guy who's just been doing it so long it's a same old same old routine.
> 
> As a black guy I admit I got miffed at the anime because the intro (and the series as I think about it) pushed Bob into the background.  I mean, the manga's done it now, but in the early parts he was just as prolific as nagi and Masataka.  Not that you'd know it watching just the anime.



Bob?



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I read the manga, nice sex scenes
> 
> But yeah I was miffed as well. Bob had the most physical potential out of them all.



Sex scenes?



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Want a neg ?
> 
> 
> Calling Missile man as awesome as Deme-chan



Hmm..well, to be honest, though I'm not falling over of amazement nor am I in awe about his hatsu, he IS one of the better developed side-characters of the ants. I think the side-plots/characters are a good addition to the story; all too often in anime/manga it's just the 'uberfight' with the 'bosses' that count...like some sort of wow-game.

For sure, everybody is looking forward to those fights, but I think it shows some maturity of a story/anime when it also devotes some time to the development (and fights) of the lesser characters. They just don't stop and freeze while all the rest is going on, after all. ,They have a life (sometimes a short one ;-) ) of their own.

And, ok, some ants looked pretty stupid, others just weird...but some pretty cool, actually.

I found Zitoh quite amusing. More so than leol and werefin. I was hoping that he would somehow better himself and join the hunters, after he lost a third toime to pipe-dude, and was finally convinved he wasn't good enough...so 'if you can't win against them, join them' - thingy.

Alas, things didn't turn out that way. I thought his death was way superb, though. Not because I was annoyed with Zitoh (as some apparently were), but just because of the way Togashi made his death utterly pointless and somehow a bit tragic too (yet in a funny way). I mean; there he is, all over-enthusiastic like a young kitten to show off and try out his newly acquired ability, being a bit brazen in the process...and the next moment, he's completely squashed like an...ermm...ant. It was a sudden, raw death he never saw coming; all life one moment, stone dead the next. The triviality of Death. Togashi is a genius.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Want a neg ?
> 
> 
> Calling Missile man as awesome as Deme-chan




Blendaru comix by Peter 



> Sex scenes?


Tenjou Tenge is filled with sex scenes


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I read the manga, nice sex scenes
> 
> But yeah I was miffed as well. Bob had the most physical potential out of them all.



What ? >_>


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 18, 2008)

that is all.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2008)

Bob's pretty much confirmed to have the highest pure physical potential out of that entire group.  The rest of the people just have hax.  Notice the pure physical fighters have monster libido (Bob, Asshat, Bunscichi)


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 18, 2008)

That scan is filler. Togashi was drunk, just as when he did Pokkuru in. 

Who the fuck is Bob?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2008)

For the lulz:

Link removed


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> What ? >_>


Tenjou Tenge.



Agmaster said:


> Bob's pretty much confirmed to have the highest pure physical potential out of that entire group. The rest of the people just have hax. Notice the pure physical fighters have monster libido (Bob, Asshat, Bunscichi)


I thought it was pretty fucked up how they raped his girlfriend >.>
But yeah Bob was totally shafted >.>

Bunscichi, what a tough fuck, sacrificing his legs like that, fuck Shin went nuts on his ass as well 

/shin fan



Killua said:


> T
> Who the fuck is Bob?


Tenjou Tenge >.>


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 18, 2008)

Why are we talking Tenjou Tenge in this awesome thread? 

Franklin vs. Hisoka - Equal speed

Discuss!


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 18, 2008)

what was Franklin's ability again?

I am very forgetfull -.-;;


----------



## Fran (Sep 18, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> what was Franklin's ability again?
> 
> I am very forgetfull -.-;;



He turns his hands into machine guns. His nen bullets have a very high penetration value 

Keep this thread on topic please. Last thing we need is a lock down from too much Tenjo Tenge Gurren Lagann. [the anime and manga were meh :x, only the Opening theme was anything cool ]


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 18, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> what was Franklin's ability again?
> 
> I am very forgetfull -.-;;



lol will it make any difference

hisoka wins


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 18, 2008)

ahhh that one then he will have no chance I sorry but Hisoka would tear him into little pieces


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 18, 2008)

franklin had the emission ability, of shooting ppl to death 
that has to count for something lol


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 18, 2008)

I say Franklin rapes 

Hisoka can't protect himself from the bullets forever


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 18, 2008)

well, if hisoka chops both of his arms off...


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 18, 2008)

Killua said:


> I say Franklin rapes
> 
> Hisoka can't protect himself from the bullets forever



heh he will dodge the bullets and then rapes Franklin =)


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 18, 2008)

Hoda is lying!

I highly doubt he'll be able to dodge them.

Winner: Franklin, because I said so 

Next topic: Auto-Mode: On Shalnark vs. Phinx


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 18, 2008)

hehe what was phinx's ability now? -.-;;

seriously i think i have partial alsimer <-- forgot how to spell it


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 18, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> hehe what was phinx's ability now? -.-;;
> 
> seriously i think i have partial alsimer <-- forgot how to spell it



his wind up arm?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 18, 2008)

ahhh i remember well on this one Hisoka will definitely loose


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 18, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> ahhh i remember well on this one Hisoka will definitely loose





> Hoda is lying!
> 
> I highly doubt he'll be able to dodge them.
> 
> ...



Hisoka is filler


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 18, 2008)

man i smoked too much this time =/

okey hmmm shalnark vr Phinx is a tough one, I would go by Shalnark though, just because he can take control of the fight better than phinx i guess

its not all about strength


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 18, 2008)

Are you doing this to piss me off? XD

It's Shalnark vs. Phinx


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 18, 2008)

maybe ... just replace that franklin with phinx 

or maybe I've totally lost it


----------



## Power16 (Sep 18, 2008)

Phinx probably come out on top, i see him as top three Ryodan along with Kuroro and Feitan. Shalnark would have a better chance normal since his main advantage is his brain but once he goes all brawn he can't formulate a plan and Phinks already has the brawn being number 1 in Ryoddan after Ubo's death.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 18, 2008)

Interesting point, but could Shalnark put his antenna on Phinx before it's too late?


----------



## Power16 (Sep 18, 2008)

That's the difficult thing since both of them know about each others powers already. Since Phinks is the one with the power it means that Shalnark will probably be on the defensive and if he can find a way to put it on Phinks before he gets destroyed he can win(since he probably already know how many winds of Phinks he can take) but i feel that Phinks might also be pretty fast since he's always with feitan they seem to be dispatching people pretty fast like during York. 

In conclusion, if they were to fight spontaneously without having time to know who they were fighting Phinks would win more often than not but if they go in knowing who they would be up against i think Shalnark would probably have a higher chance to pull something off and win since he seem to be the smartest of the ryoddan and as nen users they should all be somewhat close to each other already with some toward the top aka Kuroro.


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2008)

Killua said:


> Interesting point, but could Shalnark put his antenna on Phinx before it's too late?



Depends really, he has to put the antenna on then activate the telephone.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2008)

I think its time we began to match up failures with failures.

So who'd win between Leoreo and Tompa?

I say Tompa sits on Leoreo and wins all.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 18, 2008)

leorio all the way man 

wait is that the right name?


----------



## Susano-o (Sep 18, 2008)

slips and someone else (dunno who but he was/is significant) said I remind them of hisoka

I am so proud


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 18, 2008)

Susano-o said:


> slips and someone else (dunno who but he was/is significant) said I remind them of hisoka
> 
> I am so proud



I am so jealus and glad to meet the glorious!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I am so jealus and glad to meet the glorious!



Powerful guy who lusts after young boys. That's him


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2008)

So you remind people of a freak who dresses up as a clown, kills people with a deck of cards and likes unriped boys? Thats awesome


----------



## Gary (Sep 19, 2008)

lol whut wth were  you guys talking about?


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 19, 2008)

How awesome a pedo clown is


----------



## Gary (Sep 19, 2008)

That sound very cool.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 19, 2008)

lol gary's 13, you're fucked dude

We're so close to October guys! I can't wait!


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Lol, for the world to end ?


Nah, but this chap will be about something gay, like ikarugo.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 19, 2008)

Ikarugo is awesome

He's the Solid Snake of HxH, sneaking your shit


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Haha, yeah, but truthfully I don't want that much panel time of Ikarugo, want more fighting.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 19, 2008)

Susano-o said:


> slips and someone else (dunno who but (s)he was/*is significant*) said I remind them of hisoka
> 
> I am so proud



That's strange...I don't recall saying that.






Ennoea said:


> I think its time we began to match up failures with failures.
> 
> So who'd win between Leoreo and Tompa?
> 
> I say Tompa sits on Leoreo and wins all.



Hmpf...this is the last in the row of 'who's strongest'...fill in x and y that's been rapidfired around here.

Well, I'll try to respond 'for real', even though I'm aware it's not really in the line of most other 'responses'.

During the exam, we've already seen that Leorio is probably the strongest of the two; everytime they really fought one-to-one, Leorio came out on top, or was going to be (before he got stopped by his friends). The only times he didn't, was because Tompa wasn't acting alone. Tompa is way more sneeky and vile than Leorio, though. With dirty tricks he managed to score some points, but I think Leorio knows him well enough now to not fall anymore for it (if they were ever gonna meet again).

Even more importantly: Tompa didn't make it to the finish of the exam, so he probably didn't learn any nen (he hadn't as yet when he had to fight Killua a year later on the exam). So most likely he hasn't got any nen-abilities, or is more then a year behind the others by now, while there is a good chance Leorio has improved his nen since we last seen him.

There is little doubt, therefor, that Leorio would beat the snot out of Tompa, if they'd ever meet and fight again.

There, a logical and argumented analysis of the question, instead of all the biased, fickle responses I've seen on all those 'who's the strongest' questions lately.


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Susano-O >_> You're not like Hisoka   I hope


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 19, 2008)

Reading HxH makes me want to check out Togashi's previous work Yu Yu Hakusho, it's damn popular but is it as good as this?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 19, 2008)

Some say better.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 19, 2008)

YYH didn't impress me at all, i never even finished it.


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> YYH didn't impress me at all, i never even finished it.



Really >_> It's one of the best shit in existance.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2008)

Hisoka is the best


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Danchou


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 19, 2008)

Pokkuru 

AAAAAND

we're back


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

*leaves thread*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2008)

Pokkuru??? lol Hisoka shits Pakkuru in no time


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

^
Thank you!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Who's pokkuru anyway


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

The lame noob who got owned by Nefelpitou hiding in the skull pile... The one who gave up but still cleared the hunter exam.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 19, 2008)

The one who was too powerful for the HxH verse

Why do you think we only saw 2 out of 7 arrows? Togashi was like: SHIT THIS GUY IS TOO POWERFUL and killed him off

reason for hiatus: "What have I done? Why did I create such a powerful and awesome character and then kill him? I need a few years..."


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2008)

Killua i think you're reading something else XD Pakkuru  the most powerfull in HxH verse?? not even in your dreams


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 19, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Hisoka is the best



Word                         .


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Killua i think you're reading something else XD Pakkuru  the most powerfull in HxH verse?? not even in your dreams



Why can't I rep you


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Why can't I rep you


Because  you need to spread and you allrdy know that i speak only the truth!!


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

No you don't, but in this case you did.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 19, 2008)

I managed =p


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2008)

I hope to god Togashi doesn't end the hiatus with a chapter about that damn octopus!!! Start with King v Netero!!!

As for Pokkuro, can we stop discussing the dumb ass, he's ant shit now.


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Didn't it say that the next chapter someone would die or so ?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 19, 2008)

where?

I missed that!


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Link removed


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 19, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Didn't it say that the next chapter someone would die or so ?


did it say such a thing 

"the beast to die" sounds gd to me


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 19, 2008)

oh that

that could be just to hype up the next chapter, we wont know for sure

do you think yupi will be finished within a chapter?

that would be unblievably fast for togashi XD

but lets hope so


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Not really, the fight has been ongoing for at least 20 chaps.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 19, 2008)

It's a thought bubble.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 19, 2008)

killua reducing yupi into cinders in one chapter would be good to see... but knowing togashi, he'll have other things going on at the same time hence the need for more than one chap finish


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

We'll see


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah i doubt it myself and we probably get an update on the suicidal one, snutty one, lost one, completely lost one, retired & shat his pants one and palm.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 19, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> As for Pokkuro, can we stop discussing the dumb ass, he's ant shit now.





Watch me get my ne plus ultra dupes and neg you 

On topic: Need more fucking Ryodan!


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

There's nothing on-topic by writing something random about HxH >_>


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 19, 2008)

The fact that we got 8 chapters of Ryodan this arc clearly tells us we need more of them.

Perhaps once someone fucks up, they will show up and turn the tide


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Why would they ?

If anything we'll see Nobunagas mission or perhaps Hisoka vs Kuroro.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 19, 2008)

Phinx and stuff bonded with Gon. They meet during the auction and says "lol guys we're not after you anymore lets be pals"

Danchou's return, it's gonna be Legendary


----------



## Ryan (Sep 19, 2008)

I should re-read some of these chapters, don't even know what you guys are talking about.


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Killua said:


> Phinx and stuff bonded with Gon. They meet during the auction and says "lol guys we're not after you anymore lets be pals"
> 
> Danchou's return, it's gonna be Legendary



........ they never said let's be pals, they just explained to them that pakunoda was thankful to them.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 19, 2008)

they never said "lol guys" either, catch my drift?

Nobunaga wants them in the Ryodan. That's reason enough right there. And Togashi could pull it for fanservice.


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Nobunaga wanted them, until he realized they were Kurapicas friends, I have no doubt in my mind he would cut off Gons head in a second.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 19, 2008)

GR showing up right now would be stupid, it would be plain for fan service and nothing else.

and I cant see togashi doing that

hell if he cared that much for his fans we werent on chapter 280 XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah, Togashi hates his fans.

He loves the money they bring though.


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

That cunt.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 19, 2008)

Honestly i dont care if he hates us or loves us (the former is obviously true), as long as he just churns out 16-19 pages of epic win every week from when he returns- then his life will be safe 

 also, like robin says, Togashi bringing the ryodan in would just be fanservice, pfffft..... he hasnt done us a _service_ in years.

(you can tell im not happy with him )


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

The ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is too sick too draw, but healthy enough for a second wife ? >_>


----------



## LivingInjustice (Sep 19, 2008)

We find out most of the Ryodan and Kurapika died offscreen after the ant arc.  Togashi introduces good characters to replace them.


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah right, he'll end it after ant arc saying "And so the hunt for Gons father continues"


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2008)

Fan service? Since when has Togahsi ever given us any? The bastard



> The ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is too sick too draw, but healthy enough for a second wife ? >_>



Everyone is healty enough for a second wife, even a guy with no arms and legs would be healthy enough to have a second wife.


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Ennoea, I see you got a warning XD

My infractions


 4294967295 point(s) total       Latest Infractions Received


beat that.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2008)

Some bitch members told on me and was told if I have another inappropriate Sig then I'm banned, little do they now


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

lol, I usually ignore the warnings and start a war, I highly recommend you don't do that, it usually ends with getting banned -_-;;


Anyway, for the Genei part, if they show up, it's cause they're looking for mama queen.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2008)

> 4294967295 point(s) total Latest Infractions Received



You flamer

Time for a yaoi sig with two beloved characters, I'm gonna screw up peoples childhood memories, hmm snoopy and Charlie Brown doing each other should be bad enough.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 19, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> You flamer



You know, my reaction to not havent gotten an answer to my pm yet is


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2008)

Its Excel Saga BLS


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 19, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Its Excel Saga BLS



There we go, thanks man 













I see KloWn hiding somewhere, would you care to come out?


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Dude, ennoea don't.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 19, 2008)

He might be getting a third one .....


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 19, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> I see KloWn hiding somewhere, would you care to come out?


I see the "Users viewing"-thing is back, impressive


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah I cant spy threads anymore ....


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 19, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> yeah I cant spy threads anymore ....


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 19, 2008)

Hoda.

I'm about to make a move


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 19, 2008)

DO IT


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Make a move ?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2008)

If only I could find decent Spriggan gifs


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Ennoea I beg you, do not ruin stuff like that, and get banned, not worth it.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 19, 2008)

Tsssk! 

Hxh!! Focus people!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2008)

I liked this weeks Naruto

Oh about HxH, you think Gon's reached Puberty yet?


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Ugh, that's not a subject really -_-;;

How about, Gon vs Hisoka, rematch current  in the battle tower of course, how would it play out.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Hisoka didn't get much stronger, obviously, since he's already at his peak. While gon did.

I'd assume he can seriously injure hisoka going by powerscaling, but something tells me hisoka is too badass to care


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Somehow I think that none of the top players are slacking at all in training, also Gon damaging Hisoka... only if he let him


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 19, 2008)

for all we know hisoka could also have pulled a gon and grown insanely during their time apart 

but honestly speaking, hisoka and his sly tricky moves could still overpower gon and his inexperience, as knuckle showed us in his match against him, although gon did make some gd comebacks.


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Only because he adapted to Knuckles.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 19, 2008)

ye, knuckle was giving him time to adjust and helping him sharpen his senses... although i'd say hisoka is likely to do the same if he ends up fighting gon when he thinks gon isn't fully ripe yet


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

True, but in current Gon there is real power.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 19, 2008)

gon just needs a few more years to ripen, same with killua.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 19, 2008)

If Gon imagines him as Pitou and hits him with full power I bet he'll knock Hisoka's ass out 

But then Hisoka would probably stick his ass back on and have a sticky gon with his cum


----------



## Gary (Sep 20, 2008)

I wonder how powerful gon and killua will be after  a time skip


----------



## NeBy (Sep 20, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I liked this weeks Naruto
> 
> Oh about HxH, you think Gon's reached Puberty yet?



Well, it depends a bit how you interpret 'puberty' , but in any case, when they jumped naked into the bath at Mito's home, no pubic hairs are visible, nor are their voices going up and down, so at least physically speaking, there are no signs of puberty yet.



Kancent said:


> If Gon imagines him as Pitou and hits him with full power I bet he'll knock Hisoka's ass out
> 
> But then Hisoka would probably stick his ass back on and have a sticky gon with his cum



Nen-cum...somehow, that seems a powerful hatsu... 

Say, I read on wikipedia that it's the 6th that Toghashi returns, while it's been said here it was the third...what is it?


----------



## Danchou (Sep 20, 2008)

Gon has got the main character shield. (plotsu).

I hope Pitou owns him while he's screaming 'bring back Kaito'.

Killua too. Since when did he care about Kaito?


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't really get why he cared so much about Kaito either but it's probably because he feels guilty or something?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 20, 2008)

> Say, I read on wikipedia that it's the 6th that Toghashi returns, while it's been said here it was the third...what is it?



Read the link in my sig, no one knows for sure when it will be back, it's been said between 2th to 6th of october.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 20, 2008)

Kancent said:


> I don't really get why he cared so much about Kaito either but it's probably because he feels guilty or something?



Yeah, that is most likely it. Kaito basically saved their asses plus it may be because Kaito is so important to Gon.


----------



## Gary (Sep 20, 2008)

well wedon't know the real date.
but shouldn't we be excepting a chapter that week?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 20, 2008)

Gary said:


> well wedon't know the real date.
> but shouldn't we be excepting a chapter that week?



yeah a chapter will definitely come out that week and it probably be 6th in my opinion.


----------



## Gary (Sep 20, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> yeah a chapter will definitely come out that week and it probably be 6th in my opinion.



Knowing him he will prolong it as long as  possible


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 20, 2008)

he caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaant 

Jumb has already published that it will be that week he cant put it any later


----------



## Mori` (Sep 20, 2008)

Gary said:


> well wedon't know the real date.
> but shouldn't we be excepting a chapter that week?



it's due back in issue #45 which goes on general sale on Monday 6th October. Given that we get the scans from early release copies we'll probably get it on Friday 3rd/Saturday 4th imo.


----------



## Gary (Sep 20, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> he caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaant
> 
> Jumb has already published that it will be that week he cant put it any later


He will always be like that  


Ammanas said:


> it's due back in issue #45 which goes on general sale on Monday 6th October. Given that we get the scans from early release copies we'll probably get it on Friday 3rd/Saturday 4th imo.



ah lol, lets hope we get a raw out quick.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 20, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> it's due back in issue #45 which goes on general sale on Monday 6th October. Given that we get the scans from early release copies we'll probably get it on Friday 3rd/Saturday 4th imo.



Nice to know. 

He better not stop after 10 chapters again.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> He better not stop after 10 chapters again.



Wait...are you actually getting your hopes up?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 20, 2008)

10 chapters will be what we get if we are lucky!


----------



## Gary (Sep 20, 2008)

I see no reason why he would do 10
He's to lazy


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 20, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I liked this weeks Naruto



Raikage yes, the rest dragged it down to mediocricy.

If only Togashi would stop his lazyness so that Naruto could be pushed out of the Big 3, i guess thats to much too hope for


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 20, 2008)

This week's Naruto was awesome, and as it is now i like it way better than the current HxH.

Yeah y'all heard it right, wut yoo gunna do


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 20, 2008)

Kishi did a good job on introducing Raikage now i'd have to admit, the rest is filler however 

You heard me, what are you gonna do about it


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 20, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> This week's Naruto was awesome, and as it is now i like it way better than the current HxH.
> 
> Yeah y'all heard it right, wut yoo gunna do



I'm gonna neg you with my ne plus ultra and sans pareil dupes.


----------



## Gary (Sep 20, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> This week's Naruto was awesome, and as it is now i like it way better than the current HxH.
> 
> Yeah y'all heard it right, wut yoo gunna do



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 20, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Wait...are you actually getting your hopes up?



I keep hoping that Togashi's bank account is running on empty or something so he will at least finish this arc up before he decides to be a lazy bastard again.


----------



## Gary (Sep 20, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> I keep hoping that Togashi's bank account is running on empty or something so he will at least finish this arc up before he decides to be a lazy bastard again.


He's known for that, why would he want to change that now?


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 20, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Kishi did a good job on introducing Raikage now i'd have to admit, the rest is filler however





Killua said:


> I'm gonna neg you with my ne plus ultra and sans pareil dupes.





Gary said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



*Bring it~*​


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 20, 2008)

Ok, don't go crying now


----------



## Gary (Sep 20, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> *Bring it~*​



I'm on 24


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 20, 2008)

I just need to get a hold of them lol


----------



## Freija (Sep 20, 2008)

>_> Don't neg with me, I'm your dupe but I don't like negging.


anyway what the fuck is that manga ?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 20, 2008)

the rock has a manga?


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 20, 2008)

I dunno where that pic is from, i just google'd for a "Bring it" pic and it came up 

*Edit*
Wtf, did i just get neg'd for that?
That's the hight of tard'ism faggotry.


----------



## Gary (Sep 20, 2008)

any way back on topic,
ANY ONE HAVE A LINK TO HISOKA FAN ART?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 20, 2008)

You asked for it 

I provided


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 20, 2008)

Killua said:


> You asked for it
> 
> I provided


If negging wasn't something only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) do i'd neg you back


----------



## Danchou (Sep 20, 2008)

Now fap, bitches.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Aokiji (Sep 20, 2008)

3 questions to the people in this thread:

Who's better in your opinion: Hisoka or Kuroro?

Who's the smartest of Killua, Gon or Kurapica?

Who's the best character out of these three?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 20, 2008)

1. Hmmm hard to say, both are interesting in their own way.

2. Kurapica from what i have seen.

3. Killua no contest, i do not like Kurapicas mangirl tendencies


----------



## Gary (Sep 20, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Now fap, bitches.



YES YES YES Making a hisoka set as soon as it returns.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 20, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> 3 questions to the people in this thread:
> 
> Who's better in your opinion: Hisoka or Kuroro?
> 
> ...


1. Hisoka as it is, we haven't really seen shit from Kuroro.
2. Kurapica.
3. Kurapica


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 20, 2008)

Edit: Nice save


----------



## Gary (Sep 20, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> 3 questions to the people in this thread:
> 
> Who's better in your opinion: Hisoka or Kuroro?
> 
> ...



Hisoka
Killua

Hioska


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 20, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> ^ Hisoka isnt Gon, Killua or Kurapica


Yeah i just saw my mistake, i thought it said "Best of all the above characters".


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 20, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Yeah i just saw my mistake, i thought it said "Best of all the above characters".



We all make mistakes, i was impressed by your quick edit


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 20, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> We all make mistakes, i was impressed by your quick edit


Yeah im good at those, mostly since i spell things wrong all the fuckin time lol


----------



## Gary (Sep 20, 2008)

lol what that's what he ment.
to late hisoka is the best out of all of them


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 20, 2008)

Now that HxH is finally coming back again, I'll have to start posting here. When does the new chapter come out anyways?


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 20, 2008)

Never, you've been fooled.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2008)

I think the activity here is sometimes higher during the hiatus than during actual chapters lol


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 20, 2008)

1. Danchou

2. Killua

3. Killua tied with Kurapika


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 20, 2008)

1.hisoka maybe only one wont say hisoka everyone says hisoka because they are right
2.Kurapica
3.dont know i like the three of them but hisoka is better


----------



## Mori` (Sep 20, 2008)

Gentleman said:


> Now that HxH is finally coming back again, I'll have to start posting here. When does the new chapter come out anyways?



try read back a mighty two pages 

==

Lucifer

Kurapica

Gon

is my personal ordering


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 20, 2008)

Illumi

Hisoka

Gon/Kurapica for me


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 20, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Illumi
> 
> Hisoka
> 
> Gon/Kurapica for me



that means out of Danchou and hisoka
you prefer hisoka right right


----------



## Gary (Sep 20, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I think the activity here is sometimes higher during the hiatus than during actual chapters lol



, not really


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 20, 2008)

Yus yus Hisoka

Illumi is the king though


----------



## Danchou (Sep 20, 2008)

Kuroro

Kurapica

Kurapica


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 20, 2008)

wtf three said kuroro go reread HxH or something 
if it wasnt for gon and killua he would have been a dead body by now
anyway it is for the better he will be finished by hisoka

@Gentleman  
it will be back 2 or 6 october


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 20, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Now fap, bitches.



Reckoner where the hell do you get your awesome HxH stock???? 

You have had one of the best sets of HxH fanarts I have ever seen all the time 



Aokiji said:


> 3 questions to the people in this thread:
> 
> Who's better in your opinion: Hisoka or Kuroro?
> 
> ...



1. Check my username, do i even have to answer that? 

2. Kurapica

3. Killua, my second favourite character =3



Gentleman said:


> Now that HxH is finally coming back again, I'll have to start posting here. When does the new chapter come out anyways?



Check the big HxH link in my sig or the first post in this thread =)


and I cant believe Killua negged KLoWn, dont you know he owns this thread?


----------



## Fran (Sep 20, 2008)

@Reckoner: I fapped 



> Who's better in your opinion: Hisoka or Kuroro?
> 
> Who's the smartest of Killua, Gon or Kurapica?
> 
> Who's the best character out of these three?



Interesting 

1. Kuroro. Hisoka is awesome, but in terms of combat ability, Kuroro is a lot more versatile. 

2. Smart, well, Killua or Kurapika. Gon comes up with innovative ideas, but that doesn't = smartness. Kurapika keeps a much much cooler head than Killua and can think rationally.
I'd give this to Kurapika.

3.  Kurapika, I like fapping to Kurapika [M] x Kurapika [F] fanpics.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 20, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Reckoner where the hell do you get your awesome HxH stock????
> 
> You have had one of the best sets of HxH fanarts I have ever seen all the time
> 
> ...


Thanks! Once in a while when I'm bored I scour the net (Deviantart, messageboards like nexgear, fanshrines, google etc) for hxh pics.

I actually don't remember where I got that one precisely.



Mattaru said:


> @Reckoner: I fapped
> 
> Interesting
> 
> ...


Rightfully so  And it isn't even Hisoka porn. though it does come close to it with some.. imagination.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 20, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> 3 questions to the people in this thread:
> 
> Who's better in your opinion: Hisoka or Kuroro?
> 
> ...



1. Kuroro (He managed to hold off the two top-tier assassins Zeno and silva, after all)

- Hisoka might be better in checking out the bums of little unripe boyfruits, though.


2. In this order: Kurapica, Killua, Gon

- Gon is smart in finding 'new ways' however, as seen in the exam-arc. But he hasn't got the long-term tactical and strategic prowess of Kurapica.


3. Kurapica.

- Well, depends on what you mean by 'best'. Killua is best in murdering people, and Gon is best in being simple-minded.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 20, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> @Reckoner: I fapped
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surprisingly enough (or maybe not), I'm in total agreement with you! I actually said the same things, before I read this of yours.

Ah well, logic and fapping leads to the only conclusion possible, of course!




Reckoner said:


> Kuroro
> 
> Kurapica
> 
> Kurapica



Idem!

Ah, how great minds think alike!


----------



## Corporal_Yeagar (Sep 20, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> 3 questions to the people in this thread:
> 
> Who's better in your opinion: Hisoka or Kuroro?
> 
> ...



1.It has to be Kuroro.The Kakashi of the HxH world

2.I'd say Kurapica.He's the best bet to keep an even head during a fight and not lose his composure. As shown by Gon who went RAAAAWR at Pitou.

3.Leorio


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 20, 2008)

wtf
what the hell kuroro fans are doing in my thread

Aokiji said who is better he didnt say combat ability (still for me hisoka)
overall as a character hisoka is better

madmadmad


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2008)

Kuroro lucifer was awesome 

Hisoka much better


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 20, 2008)

has to be hisoka, kurapica, gon


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 20, 2008)

> Kuroro lucifer was awesome


he is so awesome and badass but not better than hisoka
if hisoka wasnt in HxH 
HxH will lose alot of its awesomness
for example can you replace hisoka by another badass as silva no you cant
                can you replace kuroro by another badass            yes you can
hisoka character is epic and it makes reading HxH so much fun
hisoka >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> kuroro
not all people who read HxH can realize that as i see

hisoka is one of the most unquie characters you can ever find 






> has to be hisoka, kurapica, gon


hell yeah gixa


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 20, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> he is so awesome and badass but not better than hisoka



yes



hgfdsahjkl said:


> if hisoka wasnt in HxH
> HxH will lose alot of its awesomness



yes



hgfdsahjkl said:


> for example can you replace hisoka by another badass as silva no you cant



oh yes



hgfdsahjkl said:


> hisoka character is epic and it makes reading HxH so much fun



again YES



hgfdsahjkl said:


> hisoka >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> kuroro



and YES



hgfdsahjkl said:


> hisoka is one of the most unquie characters you can ever find



and YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


ahhhhhhh *put when harry met sally sound track to this*


yes .......


----------



## NeBy (Sep 20, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> wtf
> what the hell kuroro fans are doing in my thread
> 
> Aokiji said who is better he didnt say combat ability (still for me hisoka)
> overall as a character hisoka is better



Wellll...I *did* say Hisoka was better in doing some things than Kuroro....

But Hisoka is a cool villain-character, for sure. I mean, he's a deranged, sadomasochistic killer clothed in a clowns' suit who's mad and calculating at the same time and has shotacon-tendencies...who wouldn't love such a character?

But of course, that's completely biased and based on personal taste - and thus non-debatable...so, since it was meant to be debated, I logically assumed the 'best' in Hisoka vs Kuroro was in fighting skill.

It still seems the most plausible comparison.


----------



## Fran (Sep 20, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Surprisingly enough (or maybe not), I'm in total agreement with you! I actually said the same things, before I read this of yours.
> 
> Ah well, logic and fapping leads to the only conclusion possible, of course!
> 
> ...




I'm in it for the Futanaru 
Klown's posted some rather explicit HxH stuff in the Bath house


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 20, 2008)

Its not Pitou porn again is it, its was disturbing enough the first time:S


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 20, 2008)

lol Pitou porn


----------



## Freija (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm suddenly glad I can't view the bath house.


----------



## Gary (Sep 21, 2008)

Get back on topic frejia


----------



## Fran (Sep 21, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Its not Pitou porn again is it, its was disturbing enough the first time:S



I fapped 

Alright then, let's say *Kurapika has to run the Genei Ryodan Gauntlet.*
We've been told previously that he'll take out half the members of the GR if they continueto fight him [100% prophecy].

Beginning with the weakest in terms of raw physical strength and climbing up, how far do you think he'll go? 

Physical Strength Ranking [To my memory]

1. Ubogin
2. Phinx
3. Hisoka
4. Franklin
5. Feitan
6. Machi 
7. Kuroro
8. Bonolenov
9. Nobunaga <-- I say he gets to Nobunaga. The bottom 4's abilities are quite easily countered by Emperor Time, but Nobunaga has shown to be fast with his blade. Say he does get past Nobunaga, how on Earth is he going to defeat Bono's Hatsu,Jupiter? That's like...Immense. We've overlooked the mummy.
10. Shalnark
11. Pakunoda
12. Shizuku
13. Korutopi


----------



## Freija (Sep 21, 2008)

Tried to find the rankings, but couldn't D:

Also if they all fought him, Kurapica would probably not get a single one, even if it was 2v1, his chain is easily beaten as long as it isn't one on one.


----------



## Gary (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice list there


----------



## Freija (Sep 21, 2008)

It's listed in the HxH manga.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 21, 2008)

[/SPOILER]

8-9 is where he starts to get in trouble and could end up either way and i don't think i have to say what happens at 7.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 21, 2008)

^ You can't base Kurapika's chances on that list. For all we know, Korutopi can rape Kurapika with her awesome copy powers


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 21, 2008)

i think  Shalnark can give him some trouble
but why are we basing it on the Physical Strength ?
kuroro could have died for all what we know
and lol at kuroro being 7th


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 21, 2008)

Danchou is 7. That is purely based on strength and naturally, Ubo is at the top.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 21, 2008)

a list made on one aspect of the ryodans power doesnt really do much to serve anything, especially in a manga like hxh where anything can determine the outcome of a match, and hatsu and nen are fundamentally far more important that raw strength, but oh well, since its the only thing, with what we know, we really can rank the ryodan on


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh shit new set D:

Just wait till I cash out my HxH gifs.


----------



## Freija (Sep 21, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> a list made on one aspect of the ryodans power doesnt really do much to serve anything, especially in a manga like hxh where anything can determine the outcome of a match, and hatsu and nen are fundamentally far more important that raw strength, but oh well, since its the only thing, with what we know, we really can rank the ryodan on



And that's only their physical strengths.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 21, 2008)

if we were to rank ryodan on personalities alone, who would come out on top?


----------



## Freija (Sep 21, 2008)

Shizuku, though that is excl. Hisoka.


----------



## Gary (Sep 21, 2008)

Hisoka would be at type.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 21, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Shizuku, though that is excl. Hisoka.



intersting, Shizuku? why is that?


----------



## Freija (Sep 21, 2008)

Because her personality is confusing, even to the Ryodan themselves.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 21, 2008)

Shizuku is pretty coldblooded and ditzyheaded. She's just 19 years old, but she's stlil very comfy with being part of a massmurdering criminal organization of thieves.

Heh, she gets massive points for that.


----------



## Freija (Sep 21, 2008)

hmmm, she's 19? Why does she like cleaning ?


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 21, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> hmmm, she's 19? Why does she like cleaning ?


Cuz she's a women, they like that


----------



## Zaru (Sep 21, 2008)

How old was bisuke again?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 21, 2008)

like 40 or something?


----------



## Freija (Sep 21, 2008)

Wasn't Bisuke like 50 ?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 21, 2008)

I just said in my head 50 something?


----------



## Freija (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah, I know, I read it.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 21, 2008)

57 to be exact. ive bin re-reading hxh and just came across GI arc a few days bk lol


----------



## Freija (Sep 21, 2008)

bk ?  -.-


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 21, 2008)

I wonder what Togashi will do after the Chimera arc. What role is Jairo going to play in all of this. I find it weird that as the owner of NGL, he's allowing all of this. Anyway, can't wait till this come back. Just 2 more weeks to go.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 21, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> I wonder what Togashi will do after the Chimera arc. What role is Jairo going to play in all of this. I find it weird that as the owner of NGL, he's allowing all of this. Anyway, can't wait till this come back. Just 2 more weeks to go.



oh you read HxH try to be more here 
you better be a hisoka fan  or else 

well after Chimera arc all of us hope for hisoka vs kuroro

then the next serious arc i think Togashi needs to bring Kurapika and Leorio back
so it gives a big chance for another ryodan arc  helps that Kurapika's Judgment Chain on kuroro would have been removed so nothing will prevent ryodan from going after kurapika
(too bad for them kuroro will be dead )

well that is a possible Scenario 

or something new  but he better give us some hanzo


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 22, 2008)

This thread has been 90& spam and 10% Hxh though. Not much to talk about. Since I'm rereading everything (I even rewatched the anime), I thought I'd post a comment. 
I'm a Hisoka fan, though I'm a bigger Kuroro fan. My favorites have to be the Zoalydeck family though. I really liked the Spider arcs, so I don't mind them returning to it. On the other hand, the Ryodan is Kurapica's story. I don't really care what we get next. I'm sure Togashi will come up with something awesome.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 22, 2008)

yeah you are right 
but anyway its back so it wont be spam anymore 
and ofcourse Togashi will come up with something awesome

 another kuroro fan 

well to tell the truth i am also a kuroro fan but more a hisoka fan

Edit: oh shit when they removes the curse Kurapika placed on kuroro he
wont be able to use nen (no fight )
how is he supposed to use nen again i cant remember


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2008)

I still think that Meleron is jairo.


----------



## Iris (Sep 22, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> how is he supposed to use nen again i cant remember



By finding someone at East who has the ability to remove nen (Judgement Chain).


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 22, 2008)

They found the nen-remover on Greed Island if i recall it correctly.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes, they did. It was that black guy that told Gon and co about Bomber and his abilities.


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, the one with the weird name


----------



## NeBy (Sep 22, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> I'm in it for the Futanaru
> Klown's posted some rather explicit HxH stuff in the Bath house



Can you pm me the link again? The old one doesn't seem to work anymore...  



Mattaru said:


> I fapped
> 
> Alright then, let's say *Kurapika has to run the Genei Ryodan Gauntlet.*
> We've been told previously that he'll take out half the members of the GR if they continueto fight him [100% prophecy].
> ...




Well, as others have pointed out, it doesn't say much. I mean, Ubogin was the strongest, and Kurapica already beat him. Also, does 'physical strength' include the use of nen, still, or not? I mean, can Kurapica use his ET and strengthen his brute force? Can he use his chains?

I think without any nen, thus *purely* speaking about physical strength - you know, like in rl when, say, you're arm-wrestling - Kurapica would probably be a wussy. 

He's not exactly muscled, is he? And at 16-17, pretty young, still. I think, without both participants being able to use ANY nen or hatsu (nor contemplating any martial prowess), he wouldn't get passed 9, indeed. I find it a bit surprising Machi is so highly rated, though. She doesn't really look all that muscled and trained neither.


----------



## Fran (Sep 22, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Can you pm me the link again? The old one doesn't seem to work anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Futanari for you 
You're right about physical strength. Kurapika is probably weak - very weak - especially if you remember the test of strength at Mount Killua [<-] where he had to open the doors. Leorio was the strongest  [ but still physically weaker than Killua]





Anyways, that wasn't the whole idea of the gauntlet. The list has already been decided, I wasn't the one who listed the physical strength, Togashi did.
Kurapika would run through the gauntlet based on what we know about the enemy.
I can certainly see him beating Korutopi, Pakunoda and Shizuku. Their offensive abilities are limited; they serve as information gatherers etc. for the Ryodan.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 22, 2008)

looks like it's confirmed that HxH will only be returning for 10 chapters


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 22, 2008)

i love how togashi knows when he will take a break and dont know when he comes back

are you sure when they remove Judgement Chain kuroro will be able to use nen again ?


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> looks like it's confirmed that HxH will only be returning for 10 chapters



Like we didn't know this already.


----------



## Fran (Sep 22, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Like we didn't know this already.





I didn't.
What's our source?


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

No, I mean, what need did we have to get it confirmed, we already knew he was going to pussy out on us again.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2008)

Lol mattaru we'd be lucky if the twat even gave us 10 chapters.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 22, 2008)

Only 10 chapters again . So fucked up. Definitely my favorite shonen. It's very sad that's it's not weekly all the time. If they keep up this pace, we'll never finish the chimera arc.


----------



## Fran (Sep 22, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Lol mattaru we'd be lucky if the twat even gave us 10 chapters.



lmfao 

Indeed. Re-reading the manga atm, and re-watching the anime. Really enjoying it now, hope to be caught up again [again] by the time Togashi rolls around again.

I'll post anything interesting I find in my re-read of this.


Well here's one thing:

Basic combat ability, Knuckle was said to be equal to Kaito. Killua said that in volume 20.

Discounting Hatsu, Basic Combat Ability of our NGL Hunters can be 'tiered' as follows:


-Gon/Killua

-Kaito/Knuckle/Shoot on one 'powerlevel' [yes, don't flame me yet...]

-Morau/Novu on the Next Tier [I'd still put Morau higher. Volume 20 also showed that Morau and Novu thought their apprentices were of a lesser power. Bisuke probably belongs to this tier too]

-Netero+

Hrrrm 


Also in volume 20, Bisuke was reading a page where a woman was giving a man a handjob. Pervey


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 22, 2008)

ah i dont remember why did they allow gon and killua to be with them ?


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

Because of their amazing growth.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 22, 2008)

really  didnt they say if they couldnt defeat Knuckle and Shoot or something like that they cant go with them


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 22, 2008)

hmmm need to reread, I am not sure but wasnt it because of the beasty aura that gon showed when he was confronted with Kaito they decided that he might actually have a chance


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 22, 2008)

i started to remember something like that 
seems i need to reread also


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> really  didnt they say if they couldnt defeat Knuckle and Shoot or something like that they cant go with them



Go re-read.........


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 22, 2008)

i said i am going to reread 

i didnt know that ging is 32-33  he is nearly the same age as hisoka


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 22, 2008)

hisoka is younger


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 22, 2008)

lol mattaru, you and i both know that knuckles and shoot aren't at kaito's level 

 as for the 10 chapter thing, we all hoped that togashi wouldnt chicken out, but we all knew that he was going to fucking chicken out. What I dont know is why im angry, it was expected, but fuck you once more togashi (yet still we love your manga bitch )


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

How old is Hisoka ?


----------



## Danchou (Sep 22, 2008)

Ten measly chapters. It was to be expected, but it's still frustrating.  

If he goes at the same pace of last year, the Chimera Ant arc will take over a year to finish.

That cliffhanger at 290 is going to be killing.


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

Did you expect it to finish faster ?


----------



## Danchou (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, actually I did. I thought Togashi would step up his game after all the controversy about his breaks.

At least enough to finish the Ant Arc at a reasonable pace.

Hisoka is 28, btw.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 22, 2008)

he is just toying with us

and he is fucking fapping to it 

and yeah hisoka is 28


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 22, 2008)

10 chapters isnt confirmed
but we must know it


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

If Ammanas said it I trust it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 22, 2008)

he said it looks like
so i thought he isnt sure


----------



## NeBy (Sep 22, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> No Futanari for you



Wha...? I want some new hxh hentai!



Reckoner said:


> Ten measly chapters. It was to be expected, but it's still frustrating.
> 
> If he goes at the same pace of last year, the Chimera Ant arc will take over a year to finish.



 I too was somehow hoping/expecting after his latest break he would finally pick up the pace until the ant-arc was finished, and then doze of for another year-and-a-half, or something. I wouldn't mind if he took a HUGE break (again), as long as he finished this arc. That way, the anime could continue, and we would at least be kept busy for another year by that.

I would REALLY want to know what his problem is. I mean, k, maybe he's lazy, but no mangaka can really be THAT lazy, if he's still interested in his own creation/work. And if he isn't interested in it anymore, he should just quit. He can't be THAT daft to not realise that.

Frankly, I sort of expect that it's still a Togashi vs. jump-editors conflict, or something.



Freija is Chillin' said:


> How old is Hisoka ?




Hisoka: 28
Gon&Killua: 12*
Kurapica: 16*
Leorio: 18*
Hanzo: 18
Kuroro: 26
Maha: 98
Zeno: 67
Silva: 46
Illumi: 24
Kalluto: 10
Netero: 110


*ages when they are first seen (in the anime), note that by the GI arc, a year has already past for the main 4 characters, so by the time of the ant-arc, at least a year should be added. (Gon&Killua: 13, Kurapica: 17, Leorio: 19)


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 22, 2008)

@ Netero

Karuto is a beast at age 10  Real men are 18 though


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 22, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> hmmm need to reread, I am not sure but wasnt it because of the beasty aura that gon showed when he was confronted with Kaito they decided that he might actually have a chance


Not only that, but Killua Morau sayed they both showed enormous growth. Killua got that needle out that prevented him from going all out in fights against stronger opponents. And Gon... well he's Gon. Emotions x unlimited potential = Gon now. Gon just before going out of the room Novu created (you know just before the group was initiating the plan) showed a very strong determenation and seemed even stronger than before. These kids are getting stronger by the minute.

the interrogation


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Hisoka: 28
> Gon&Killua: 12*
> Kurapica: 16*
> Leorio: 18*
> ...



I'd guess two years have gone by, just to York shin it was over 6 months from the start. from that I'd guess another year, but that's just assumptions on my part.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 22, 2008)

lol at leorio being 19, I thought at least 24 but thats me

and kurapica 17???? i thought max 15 XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

It was stated when they were running that Leorio was 19


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL Leorios 19


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 22, 2008)

oh well you know my memory 

still he acts too old for a 19 year old


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

He was at the start


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 22, 2008)

Glad I'm not the only one shocked at Leorio's age.  That's almost as bad as Gutts..


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

You forgot all that shit ? IT was even a huge joke about his age in the start.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh Yoda 

Danchou and Feitan's age. Give it to me.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 22, 2008)

I remember the joke with killua calling him ossan but i forgot what he said when he said his actual age, i was laughing too hard at the joke i guess


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


Danchou = 26, no one knows feitans age, not even himself.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 22, 2008)

The early parts of HxH are foggy to me since I watched the anime first and then realized later that half of it didn't happen.  Damn good filler though


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

lol, there weren't that many fillers really.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 22, 2008)

just one of the exams in the hunter arc I guess if I am correct

again dont rely on me on these things ...


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, the one on the island.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah but the dialogue and extra stuff that happens during the manga parts drag it out enough that it's like 1 episode per chapter.


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

True enough, but anime's usually don't have that much talking so they just take the really important parts.


edit: 10.000 POSTS!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats Freija 

HxH has a fucking lot of text


----------



## Danchou (Sep 22, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> You forgot all that shit ? IT was even a huge joke about his age in the start.


Correctamundo!

Feitan is like 28 or something, y'all. He doesn't know his date of birth, but he knows how old he is.

Congrats on your 10000th post!


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Correctamundo!
> 
> Feitan is like 28 or something, y'all. He doesn't know his date of birth, but he knows how old he is.



Really ? My guess was on like 20ish


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2008)

> edit: 10.000 POSTS!



No close your eyes and pray to god that some how you get all that time back



> HxH has a fucking lot of text



Most of the time its like a fucking essay with some sketch on the side, tho better than Kishi, each week theres 12 pages of Sasuke posing and all the other characters going "huh".


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

Those 10k posts where well spent time 


also 


Hisoka   	1,661
'REDHAIRED' SHANKS 	1,021
Freija is Chillin' 	1,012


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2008)

I would like to say I'm surprised and disappointed by the fact that only 10 chapters are coming out, but I guess we all saw it coming


----------



## Fran (Sep 22, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> LOL Leorios 19





...Well I'll be damned.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2008)

Guess who beats them all? The king, he's like 4 months old and is already taking over the world, really makes you think "what have you achieved in your life?"


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Orly?
> 
> 50,1% of them huh.


exactly


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2008)

> Anyone have something interesting to discuss before I hop off?



Whats your thoughts on Kaito being resurrected?


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 22, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I still think that Meleron is jairo.


Because of this But the attack was impressive ?
Damn you guys spam a lot.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> Because of this But the attack was impressive ?
> Damn you guys spam a lot.



His clothes just look too similar:


----------



## Danchou (Sep 22, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Whats your thoughts on Kaito being resurrected?


I personally hate it. His head was cut off, so I don't see how he could become a real living person again after Nef's manipulation is gone. Dead is dead. Even Battera gave up all hope to cure his wife when he found out that she had died, since there is nothing that could bring her back.

I think Togashi will make it so that after Nef lifts the manipulation he will go back to being a lifeless corpse.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 22, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Hisoka your like our thread Jesus, you led us through dark times and brought us to light, not to mention that damn Claymore thread took our title, they asked for war and now its time to spam and take them over



uhh thanks *blush* such worthless junky spammer came in use for once XD



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Because I'll grow lazy of posting



no way =p



Reckoner said:


> Orly?
> 
> 50,1% of them huh.
> 
> ...



omg 23 as well meh i have to go to bed myself XD


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2008)

I love it, not that he will be resurrected but this will be probably a turning point for the series, especially Gon's character. All that naivety and false hope will be shattered when he realised he can't bring Kaito back, I expect some serious character development

Shame we'll have to wait so long....


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 22, 2008)

why didnt anyone tell him the man is dead he is dead


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 22, 2008)

something tells me he will get restored just like when the spoilers for pitou not wanting to fight at first seemed laughable but then it happened


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 22, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> His clothes just look too similar:


Haha you're basing it just on clothes? This isn't Naruto. People actually change clothes in HxH. Besides this (if Meleeron is speeking the truth)  But the attack was impressive) kinda contradicts it. 
He's talking about his poster parent and that he always carried the NGL manual with him. Didn't they say Gairo formed NGL? Or the events he was talking about could be after he formed NGL. Why is Togashi mindfucking us


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't expect him to get restored, I feel Togashi foreshadows something really bad happening:

But the attack was impressive


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2008)

> He's talking about his poster parent and that he always carried the NGL manual with him. Didn't they say Gairo formed NGL? Or the events he was talking about could be after he formed NGL. Why is Togashi mindfucking us



I think I just got minfucked, this could means that Jario took Meleron under his wing. I'm admant on Meleron having a link with jairo.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 22, 2008)

we also have the king twin
too muct to cover 

well i dont mind since i love HxH

edit:if the guards known about the twin will they still follow the king?
at first i thought the twin was the real one
and why is Meleron is fully grown while the other is normal may be because he is more human


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

Back to HxH now.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 23, 2008)

I demand senior membership!

So many awesome gifs to use D:


----------



## Gary (Sep 23, 2008)

Killua said:


> I demand senior membership!
> 
> So many awesome gifs to use D:



Enjoy waiting 4 more months


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 23, 2008)

I didn't know underaged people could get it


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 23, 2008)

Killua said:


> I demand senior membership!
> 
> So many awesome gifs to use D:



noooooooooo I was looking forward to some gifs


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 23, 2008)

ONLY 10 CHAPTERS?!


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah, apparently the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is giving us only 10 chapters.

That's still 9 more than I anticipated.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 23, 2008)

10 isnt good enough


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

He owes us at least 200 chaps in a row, but he gives us 10... then another break on 8 months ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 23, 2008)

Lol Togashi  I love you <3


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 23, 2008)

hes such a lazy cunt man


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2008)

We never know, technically we could have more chapters since no more than the return date has been announced, so who knows......well thats what the optimist says in me


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> hes such a lazy cunt man



He's got the strength for two wives, but not to draw....


also 


Hisoka   	1,667
Freija is Chillin' 	1,022
'REDHAIRED' SHANKS 	1,021


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 23, 2008)

hes got strength for WoW what a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

let's kick his ass


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2008)

> hes got strength for WoW what a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Two wives and online games, Im not surprised he has no time.


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

^
You nailed it


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2008)

> let's kick his ass



I don't think us getting our asses kicked by an otaku would be a great idea.


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

Doubt he could kick my ass, dunno about your wimpy self though.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 23, 2008)

anyone knows when did he marry the second time


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

Let's ask Hisoka, she knows her name 





> Peter // säger:
> btw
> Peter // säger:
> How the fuck do you meet a second wife
> ...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 23, 2008)

yosh tell us everything hisoka


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

We art waiting for her to bless us.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey I can take him on, tho recognising him would be a bit of a problem


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

True, an old azn in japan can be kinda hard to find... though look for the old azn that is counting money.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 23, 2008)

ha ha ha ha 
i wonder what his first wife opinion was
lol he does that to his wife no surprise he is doing that to us

oh togashi has bodyguards   he get the idea of royal guards from them both of you gonna die


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

Also guys, he never got a second wife, that was just Hisoka trapping us.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 23, 2008)

yup i think its a trap


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 23, 2008)

HEY TOGASHI BEING ILL MY ASS


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

Togashi can lick my ballsweat.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 23, 2008)

anti togashi fc incomin


----------



## Zaru (Sep 23, 2008)

This is more like a Togashi agony thread anyway


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

Togashi is a cunt, really.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 23, 2008)

I wonder what's been discussed more, actual HxH or Togashi being lazy.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 23, 2008)

ehem lets not forget about his harem (and  the tranvesties) ....


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 23, 2008)

as long as he gives us HxH
he can be what he wants


----------



## Danchou (Sep 23, 2008)

Let's try to vote HxH for October's manga of the month. It's gonna be difficult, since we're a bit late, but we can spam try, right?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 23, 2008)

i swear i was going to say that just now
i want to find all the last posts HxH


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks Reckoner, went there, voted and bought a T-shirt


----------



## Danchou (Sep 23, 2008)

Haha, so did I and I never got a T-shirt.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 23, 2008)

most of the people said HxH so it isnt late
prepare yourself for voting
we want it to be  rape


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 23, 2008)

my only problem the post count 
i want it to be here
i want to beat the damn claymore


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 23, 2008)

hells no I am so be reading the spoilers well you guys know me, i probably go to work with baggy eyes from searching the net all night on every tuesday night to find spoiler pics XD

uhhhhh the good times are coming back =D


----------



## NeBy (Sep 23, 2008)

What the...?!

One day after my post, and there's another dozen posts already!!

Don't you people have to work!? 




Killua said:


> @ Netero
> 
> Karuto is a beast at age 10 Real men are 18 though



Yeah, but real boys are 14 (max). All the rest is in between (like Kurapica)



Freija is Chillin' said:


> I'd guess two years have gone by, just to York shin it was over 6 months from the start. from that I'd guess another year, but that's just assumptions on my part.



No, I don't think so. Some logical deduction and analysis of the arcs would indicate with a high degree of certainty it was between 1 and 1.5 years (until now). I could give my complete analysis and arguments why I came to this conclusion, but I guess nobody is waiting for another page-long 'essay' of mine. 



Killua said:


> Danchou and Feitan's age. Give it to me.



I already did. Danchou = Kuroro (we've been having that converstaion already). As for Feitan, I dunno. It's mentioned nobody knows, not even himself, but aparently some have come to the conclusion he's 28 (or something). If those people saying that want to explain their reasoning/arguments I would be interested to know. Or does he just say it in the manga?



Hisoka said:


> I remember the joke with killua calling him ossan but i forgot what he said when he said his actual age, i was laughing too hard at the joke i guess



If memory serves well, something like: 

Killua: hey, old man (or granpa)...
Leorio: Whaa?! I'm not old! I'm still in my teens, I'll have you know! Just like you guys!
Gon&Killua&kurapica: HUH??!! (No way!)



Freija is Chillin' said:


> lol, there weren't that many fillers really.


I thought the fillers were great. I'm not even considering them fillers. You see; when I first encountered the term 'filler' (in anime context) it was about Naruto. And it was always used when it was re-re-repeating stuff from the former episode(s)...you know, just endless loops of 'backflashes', that were so obviously meant to stall time and make of a half episode a full one by adding stuff we'd already seen once...or twice...or trice... *sigh*



KLoWn said:


> You spam too much.



True! (well, it was not directed at me)



Reckoner said:


> Correctamundo!
> 
> Feitan is like 28 or something, y'all. He doesn't know his date of birth, but he knows how old he is.





Freija is Chillin' said:


> Really ? My guess was on like 20ish



heh...28 *is* 20-ish
Reckoner, care to explain where you found that age? Have any link to it, or something? Or line of thought/deduction?





Ennoea said:


> I wish I could take back about 5,000 posts of mine, better spent on studying or jacking off a couple of hundred times



Or you could buy some hxh dolls, fill them with air, and bang them. 

Some would take a Machi-doll, but most here in this thread...I dunno. I suspect 2-3 here that would probably choose Killua-Gon dolls , a lot would take a Hisoka-doll and I know at least one person who would (in that hypothetical situation) prefer a Pitou-doll, and maybe a three-some with a Kurapica-doll.   

Ermmm...If we were into that stuff, that is! Which we aren't! 
We're not like Milluki 'Otaku' Zoldyck now, are we? We're all decent people on this forum, right?! ()



(- ok, this isn't working in one post, I'm out of emoticons - is there no way to be able to use MORE of them?)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 23, 2008)

feel free to write long Essay
we said we love them


as i remember it was written gon was 12 when he was dating that girl


----------



## NeBy (Sep 23, 2008)

Part 2:





Reckoner said:


> Yeah, I was surprised at first too.
> 
> Do I read a threat there?!
> Wonders how many posts were spent ontopic.
> ...



 Well, *I*'m feeling far less old than 23, I'll have you known!



Ennoea said:


> Hisoka your like our thread Jesus, you led us through dark times and brought us to light, not to mention that damn Claymore thread took our title, they asked for war and now its time to spam and take them over



Wait...Jesus is a sadistic murderer dressed up as a clown and with a shotacon-complex? That gives a whole new meaning to the "Let the children come to me!"-thing.



Ennoea said:


> Guess who beats them all? The king, he's like 4 months old and is already taking over the world, really makes you think "what have you achieved in your life?"



Yeah, but then again, with the ants it's literally like the age-old saying: "You are what you eat". 



Reckoner said:


> I personally hate it. His head was cut off, so I don't see how he could become a real living person again after Nef's manipulation is gone. Dead is dead. Even Battera gave up all hope to cure his wife when he found out that she had died, since there is nothing that could bring her back.
> 
> I think Togashi will make it so that after Nef lifts the manipulation he will go back to being a lifeless corpse.



Well, theoretically, there is a rational way to explain his 'reviving'..I think we've already discussed that at length, actually. But on a personal level, I too would like him to stay dead...or live for a short while (as long as some hatsu works, for instance), and then die - that would be quite melodramatic stuff.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> we also have the king twin
> too muct to cover
> 
> well i dont mind since i love HxH
> ...



Yes, the twin. 

I've wanted this to ask before: say, Togashi has unlimited time - which he doesn't squander, for a change  - and he wants to continue with hxh until it's 'done' (not putting in some totally new twists, thus). By that I mean, he has to finish all the 'loose ends' that are still without a satisfying conclusion as yet...but what would those be?

I would say, if Togashi really would want to make a satisfying end to the whole hxh story, he needs at least to round up (in a good way) following issues/mysteries/things that demand a conclusion, even after the ant-arc has finished:

1)the twins, and especially the future of the little one (what will be his role?)
2)Jairo and his future plans/achievements/life (what's he up to?)
3)Kurapica and the ryodan (who will win, and how will the ryodan/kurapica fare with that?)
4)kuroro and hisoka (grand fight; who will win, and how will it end?)
5)Killua and his family/own way (will he be forced to choose - or even confront his family, one day? Will he, ultimately, choose the way of the assassin, or another path?)
6)Gon finding his dad (Is he? How will both react? Will there be revealed some hidden family-mystery?)

Hmm..I would have liked to stop at the magical 7, but I think I got all big ones. Are there still other things?




Killua said:


> I demand senior membership!
> 
> So many awesome gifs to use



Meh, take it from me: seniorship isn't everything! 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Yeah, apparently the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is giving us only 10 chapters.
> 
> That's still 9 more than I anticipated.



It's a lot less than I hoped for. I was thinking he might finally work on it full-time  until the ant-arc is finished.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah maybe Zoldyck family lost son
hisoka past
hisoka vs gon


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2008)

> Yeah, but than again, with the ants it's literally like the age-old saying: "You are what you eat".



Lol Pokkuro


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 23, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Lol Pokkuro



SCREW YOU

TOGASHI > YOU

AND THAT SAYS A LOT


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 23, 2008)

Killua said:


> SCREW YOU
> 
> TOGASHI > YOU
> 
> AND THAT SAYS A LOT



ooo what a low blow now thats just mean


----------



## Gary (Sep 23, 2008)

Killua said:


> SCREW YOU
> 
> TOGASHI > YOU
> 
> AND THAT SAYS A LOT



low blow       .


----------



## NeBy (Sep 23, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah maybe Zoldyck family lost son
> hisoka past
> hisoka vs gon



True! That was already mentioned (Kalluto joined the GR for that, after all)...it's another big loose-end.

Hisoka's past...well, that's not really a loose end, but rather an addition. We love hisoka as he is now, all things can be finished as he is now...there really isn't some nagging twitch left behind if we didn't know everything about his past. Mind you, it would be cool to know, but not really a big loose-end that needs a satisfying conclusion.

Hisoka vs gon...well...yeah, under the condition that he ain't killed before by kuroro, which is quite possible. And that will happen *before* his fight with Gon, most likely.

/me runs away before hisokatards can catch me/ :abduct 

Seriously though....I think it will 'end' like this: Hisoka will lose (after a magnificant battle), but Kuroro won't kill him, but instead steal his ability (and for that Hisoka needs to remain alive, if I remember Kuroro's conditions well). Thus, the stage is all set for a revenge of Hisoka, possible with the help of Kurapica (and the rest), and thus ending another lose end, one way or another. (To be completely honest, I think Kurapica will die, ultimately, in his fight against the GR...oh, the horror and sorrow!  )


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2008)

Killua said:


> SCREW YOU
> 
> TOGASHI > YOU
> 
> AND THAT SAYS A LOT





Tho he does have two wives and he's fucking rich


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah you better run seriously 

hisoka joining them to get revenge isnt like hisoka at all
hisoka has so much pride i cant see him losing
hisoka wont lose to any body


----------



## NeBy (Sep 23, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah you better run seriously
> 
> hisoka joining them to get revenge isnt like hisoka at all
> 
> hisoka wont lose to any body



Well, he won't have much choice, when his nen-abilities will be stolen!

Besides, he worked together with Kurapica before (in the GR arc) AND with his favourite unripe fruits, Gon&Killua in the GI-arc. He'll probably work along with them, until he gets his abilities back, and then take his revenge, solo, on Kuroro. I also see a show-down happening between Hisoka and Machi, btw.

But probably that one, he will win.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 23, 2008)

Gary said:


> low blow       .



You guys are all below 16 years old, aren't you? 

Anyway, what I wanted to ask: of what anime is that (left) sigpic of yours? Eureka 7? Something else? Can't really put my finger on it, but it seems familiar.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 23, 2008)

Nah, I'm 18


----------



## Gary (Sep 23, 2008)

NeBy said:


> You guys are all below 16 years old, aren't you?
> 
> Anyway, what I wanted to ask: of what anime is that (left) sigpic of yours? Eureka 7? Something else? Can't really put my finger on it, but it seems familiar.



Nope, I think I'm the youngest active poster  in this thread 


Any way, I was re reading a little.
Holy shit has gon grown


----------



## NeBy (Sep 23, 2008)

Killua said:


> Nah, I'm 18



I was being a bit sarcastic, but nm.

Where's your sigpic from?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 23, 2008)

Soul Eater. Snatched fanart off DeviantArt. It looks quite good yeah?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 23, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Well, he won't have much choice, when his nen-abilities will be stolen!
> 
> Besides, he worked together with Kurapica before (in the GR arc) AND with his favourite unripe fruits, Gon&Killua in the GI-arc. He'll probably work along with them, until he gets his abilities back, and then take his revenge, solo, on Kuroro. I also see a show-down happening between Hisoka and Machi, btw.
> 
> But probably that one, he will win.



 hisoka worked  with Kurapica to get his fair fight aganist kuroro
 hisoka working with Gon&Killua he didnt have any interest he was just there spending time on something interesting while he is looking for the nen remover

i cant see hisoka dong what you said 
hisoka losing and having his nen stolen and left alive will be so humilating for him he wont think of himself as he used to think
his character wont be the same i cant see it going that way
all that time spend to built his character will be lost and it will down play him

i think his win will help hyping him more

hisoka ftw 

seems that your favourite character is kuroro not the white beard man as you said

Edit:do you think togashi will down play hisoka for kuroro its gon story not kurapika


----------



## NeBy (Sep 23, 2008)

Killua said:


> Soul Eater. Snatched fanart off DeviantArt. It looks quite good yeah?



Well, it certainly looks gay. (Mind you, that word has more than one meaning  )

He definitely has some strange, hard-to-pinpoint expression on his face...it's like he's sad and happy at the same time. Superb drawing for being fan-art, that's for sure.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> hisoka worked  with Kurapica to get his fair fight aganist kuroro
> hisoka working with Gon&Killua he didn't have any interest he was just there spending time on something interesting while he is looking for the nen remover
> 
> i cant see hisoka dong what you said
> ...



Hmm, yes, it would be humiliating; but wouldn't that inspire him to seek even more revenge, and would such humiliation also not make him inclined to work together, even if he normally wouldn't? If it's just to gain his abilities back, and THAN (being able to) fight again with Kuroro, it wouldn't be all that different than his working together with Kurapica the first time.

Also...kuroro has gotten quite some character development too, and still has a a role to play in at least 3 major lose ends... wouldn't it be doubtful to kill a character like that, then? I can't see Togashi doing all the trouble of him removing the nenchain on himself, ready to get back at Kurapica, and than be straight away killed by Hisoka, before he can play any role anymore. Kuroro is NOT a small, unimportant character like the cheetah, after all.

And this is where the difficulty lies; it's more than obvious that, if Hisoka wins, he WILL kill Kuroro, thereby ending also all future plots/sideplots/wrapping up lose ends/etc. that Kuroro normally would play a role in.

Contrary to when Kuoro wins, where the most likely thing is that he will steal the nen-gum and such of Hisoka, but still leave an opening for the continuation of both characters (and their eventual come-back or ultimate death).

It's just too soon for Kuroro to die yet, he has still more than one role to play.

Based on that, I think Togashi will let Kuroro win, or he will invent something by which the ultimate battle between the two is delayed.

Edit: white beard man?

My favourite character...difficult to say. There are a lot of great characters; it's one of THE strong points of hxh, after all. And Hisoka is a superb 'evil' character, for that matter. I'm just looking at it logically, story-wise. Kuroro is cool too. But I think I prefer - character-depth-wise - Kurapica. And he's bishi-cute too (though Pitou beats him in that regard). 

But I find the melancholic character of Kurapica quite appealing and touching, actually. He's a lonesome person devoured by revenge, and yet, he has a peaceful nature who abhors violence and the killing he does. It's sort of soul-destroying (to go against ones' own nature), and therefore, I think he's a tragic figure, who will end equally tragic.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 23, 2008)

^kuroro, win? never! 

although, I agree that the battle with either be postponed or interrupted         
                   i.e. girly boy


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 23, 2008)

having something to delay their fight that is a possible i thought of that too
thats why i asked if kuroro could use his nen right after they remove the chain

but i see that kuroro played his role in shinyork arc i thought he is going to die
he survived two zoldyeck he survived being cought by kurapika
i think its enough 
good point for hisoka win 
1-lets hype hisoka more by letting him win (many fans see him as the final villian or one of the last)
2- also kuroro lose will open new plots 
ryodan now can go after both kurapica and hisoka
that will be one hell of an arc leading to their end
those can replace the plot/sub plotes of kuroro win which i cant think of them right now
even if there they can be replaced by those


bad point for hisoka lose


as i said hisoka losing 1-will down play him
                              2-change his character which togashi spend alot of time building it

also i dont like the idea of a rematch between hisoka and kuroro

kuroro is kurapika oponent for me i see that he lost to kurapicka during shinyork arc he was saved because gon and killua didnt want their friend to kill anymore
now i dont think togashi will downplay gon final oponent (as i think for now) for someone already lost 

Edit:i think kuroro death will be either by kurapica or hisoka
kurapika missed his chance no way kuroro would fall for that again

now its hisoka turn  to finish him

oh you dont remember the white beard guy he is the man gon beat in the tower 
when i asked about your favourite character you said him


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 23, 2008)

Danchou has so much more techniques to use than Hisoka does.

He's the leader

He's awesome

Hisoka, after fighting Gon, has played his part


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2008)

Well after Kurapica wipes out the Ryodan, so have they played their part.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 23, 2008)

No way in hell will Kurapika wipe out the entire Ryodan.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 23, 2008)

Kurapica will get owned


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't see the Ryodan getting wiped out period.  Especially not by Kurapika...remember the toll it's taken on him from just killing 2 members? He'll recognize the error of his ways eventually.

I see some more members being defeated to prove the main characters' strength but it's not like the GR is trying to take over the world or something.  The Hunter association would be trying harder to kill them if that were the case.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 23, 2008)

gon and killua, if the ryodan and kurapica return should also play a part in beating down some ryodan's


----------



## Fran (Sep 23, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> I don't see the Ryodan getting wiped out period.  Especially not by Kurapika...remember the toll it's taken on him from just killing 2 members? He'll recognize the error of his ways eventually.
> 
> I see some more members being defeated to prove the main characters' strength but it's not like the GR is trying to take over the world or something.  The Hunter association would be trying harder to kill them if that were the case.




I want to see Kurapika in a Pitou/Gon-esque situation.
He has already been confronted with that once when he was shown that the GR members _can_ feel and aren't heartless like he thinks.

When Gon was confronted by a begging Pitou, I think that was one of the high points of the new chapters [the other being Xeno riding down his nen dragon with Netero]. It's a scene that achieves an incredible amount of pathos . 

Kurapika could be confronted with this. Perhaps the Shizuku x Franklin relationship. I really like that one


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah, the depth of Pitou and Meruem are one of the most compelling things about the ant arc to me.  It makes it so I really have no idea how their fights will turn out or even who is really "right" which is always a great thing in story telling.

The Spider just kick too much ass to mere fodder for anyone.  Togashi may be a lazy fuck but he'll never be a bad writer.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 24, 2008)

i think Kurro will probably be the final villan for Gon. I think he will fight and defeat both Krapica and Hisoka. He is deffinatly hyped to be the most powerfull character so far with him possibly being able to beat Killua's grandfather and father at the same time who appear to be at least tied with strongest character seen so far. I also think Kurro is going to show up at the end of the Ants Saga to steal the king ants nen.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 24, 2008)

Pfft. Ging is hyped to be the strongest.

Get this, Kurapika plottwist:

He reveals he has _two_ conditions to using the chain. The first is as we know only to be used against the Ryodan. The second however, to protect a friend


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

lol, that would be very lame, as that literally removes the oath and should make his power that much weaker.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh Togashi this is really lazy >_>

copy copy copy



or was it actually trace trace trace >_>


----------



## ez (Sep 24, 2008)

wow, he's even worse than kubo.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow those are some interesting comparisons


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 24, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> Oh Togashi this is really lazy >_>
> 
> copy copy copy
> 
> ...


Yeah that came up a few pages back (or more like 100 pages back), it's pretty lulz.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 24, 2008)

Togashi haters 

Hisoka will die


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!


Who is that guy ?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2008)

This is interesting, who are those guys?


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

No idea, neither did Ammanas.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2008)

He traced, or did he? It could just be coincidence, tho that chapter and volume cover does look awesome


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

Coincidence my ass, one pic owuld be coincidence, all those pics, not so much.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2008)

These are probably the only traces, I mean Togashi doesn't reall have human looking characters that he could trace more, tho this just makes him that more lazy

@Ammanas: where did you find these?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 24, 2008)

lol lazy togashi...

 EVERYONE WHO HASNT DONE SO, VOTE FOR HXH AS MANGA OF THE MONTH  we need to be manga of the month on our return once again, just like last time (same date aswell- togashi playing tricks for the lulz )


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry for intruding ... but how many days is it till the series finally starts ??


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 24, 2008)

between 10 n 12 days i think... we should have spoils within 10 days...

edit: 7 it is


----------



## Mori` (Sep 24, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Sorry for intruding ... but how many days is it till the series finally starts ??



it's in next weeks jump, so probably 7 days till some spoilers come around.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the information you guys ... I didn't know it was just round the corner XD


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 24, 2008)

a week or so


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 24, 2008)

^ doesnt seem that far away now that its actually just round the corner... if togashi's goin with the october=10chapters, march=10chapters, were gonna be waiting a while to finally see the conclusion of the ant arc, not that i mind right now.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2008)

20 chaps ain't good enough, atleast give us 30 a year Togashi

But yeah can't wait, SJ will be a little more exciting every week.


----------



## Gary (Sep 24, 2008)

Kancent said:


> Kurapica will get owned



Lies lies lies


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 24, 2008)

Looks like its gonna be HxH vs Soul Eater we'll lose.


----------



## Gary (Sep 24, 2008)

Wait what  ?^


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 24, 2008)

we have 26 votes, soul eater has 18, we'll get it 
I hate how togashi is just insulting us for the lulz by making it return on the exact same date it did last time, togashi...


----------



## Gary (Sep 24, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> we have 26 votes, soul eater has 18, we'll get it
> I hate how togashi is just insulting us for the lulz by making it return on the exact same date it did last time, togashi...



It wouldn't surprise me if he only does like 5 chapters


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 24, 2008)

Togashi in ur mums


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

Put me down on HxH!


----------



## Glued (Sep 24, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Yeah, apparently the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is giving us only 10 chapters.
> 
> That's still 9 more than I anticipated.




Well guys like Kubo, Oda do one chap a week. That means ten chapters in 10 week.

70 days

Last update at one manga was may 9.

May 9-October 1

Roughly 5 months

30 days a month, not caculateing 31.

5*30=150
150-9=141


Togashi is not lazy

141 days for Togashi to produce 10 chapters
70 days for Kubo, Oda and Kishi to produce 10 chapters?

How is this lazy?


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> Well guys like Kubo, Oda do one chap a week. That means ten chapters in 10 week.
> 
> 70 days
> 
> ...


around 5 chapters per year on an average for the  last 5 years is lazy, hell before the last batch of 10 chapters we had to wait 2 years, so if you haven't been here from the start of his cunt lazyness, please just stfu.


edit: I just had a post here that owned you to bits but edited it because it had 2 irregularities that was wrong of me, but this one should be sufficient.


Also Kubo, Oda, Kishi etc. will be releasing their 10 own chaps during those 10 weeks HxH are on too....


They release them every week, thus around 50 chaps a year, while Togashi is at his most for 4 years and that is 20 chapters in a year.... HOW IS THAT NOT LAZY?


----------



## Glued (Sep 24, 2008)

What, FIVE YEARS!!!

Damn, sorry didn't think that was possible.


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah, so go please be quiet until you read up on what we're talking about.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2008)

> How is this lazy?



We only just started getting 20 chaps per year, while Oda, Kishi and Kubo have been giving us approx 50 per year for the last 8 years, this twat gave us next to nothing.

I was gonna say more but Frieja just owned you.


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

He was asking for it.


----------



## Glued (Sep 24, 2008)

My apologies again, and yes I deserved to be owned.


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes, you did, especially when you tried to be smart about that post


----------



## Glued (Sep 24, 2008)

Can you forgive a noob.


----------



## Gary (Sep 24, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Put me down on HxH!



Go to the thread then


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2008)

Lol trying to justify his actions, Im guessing your a new reader to the series?


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> Can you forgive a noob.



I don't know if I've ever done that, I'm famous for being a noob hater you know


----------



## Gary (Sep 24, 2008)

frejia, calm down before some thing bad happens


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2008)

Freija is Hatin


----------



## Glued (Sep 24, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I don't know if I've ever done that, I'm famous for being a noob hater you know


Hopefully in time, I shall outgrow the noobness.



Ennoea said:


> Lol trying to justify his actions, Im guessing your a new reader to the series?



Yeah, I am.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2008)

I like fresh readers, so tell me your views about the series, likes, dislikes, you know the jig


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

Gary said:


> frejia, calm down before some thing bad happens


[/quote]Don't worry, I won't get this subsection shut down and get perm banned again, I've promised not to be a bad Freija  Also I'm very calm 


Ennoea said:


> Freija is Hatin


Not anymore 


Ben Grimm said:


> Hopefully in time, I shall outgrow the noobness



I see anyone who didn't join 2004 as a noob


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 24, 2008)

Just dont do that again Grimm.... going against freija in HxH is like going against me in Kenshin or Final Fantasy 


> I see anyone who didn't join 2004 as a noob


i hope you burn like Fury will do


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

Your fanboyism saying Kenshin > Hiko is your only fault in Kenshin.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2008)

> I see anyone who didn't join 2004 as a noob



Racist


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

*leaves thread before it gets out of hand*

n00b!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 24, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Your fanboyism saying Kenshin > Hiko is your only fault in Kenshin.


so what!!Kenshin is the best!!
and lol at freija been racist XD


----------



## Glued (Sep 24, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I like fresh readers, so tell me your views about the series, likes, dislikes, you know the jig



Don't really like Gon, mostly a Leorio fan. I do love the structured fighting style of the manga. Structured and strategic combat is one of the reasons I liked Pokemon the anime as well as Naruto Pt 1.

However I do love, "Hulk Smash" type of battles.

I love all sorts of combat, whether real or fictional. Martial arts, magic, boxing, elements, strategic, brawling...whatever.

Mostly I am into comics though.

Though I do have a distaste for guns.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 24, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I don't know if I've ever done that, *I'm famous for being a noob hater you know*





Freija is Chillin' said:


> *I see anyone who didn't join 2004 as a noob*



RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

Guns are annoying in comics and movies 


You better run


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 24, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Sorry for intruding ... but how many days is it till the series finally starts ??



welcome back 
try to be active 
at least while HxH is back


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 24, 2008)

sorry for being a noob 

oh, and freija, dont forget to vote (for HXH) like you said you would  we need more votes to secure victory (though we've probably won anyway)

edit: 





'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Thanks for the information you guys ... I didn't know it was just round the corner XD



SHAAAAAAAAAAANKS  (be active when you can)
sry i cant rep you lol i went on a spree and repped everyone who had voted hxh in the voting thread, something you need to do lol


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

Copy paste this to the thread


"I vote for HXH"


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2008)

Thinking about it Pokemon in the beginnig was fairly strategic



> Though I do have a distaste for guns.



Well it depends, alot of the senin series pull of gunplay pretty well.


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

I've only seen one good gun user in a manga, and that was Train from Black Cat.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 24, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> sorry for being a noob
> 
> oh, and freija, dont forget to vote (for HXH) like you said you would  we need more votes to secure victory (though we've probably won anyway)
> 
> ...



voting didnt start dont be so sure 
it will be HxH vs soul eater


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 24, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I've only seen one good gun user in a manga, and that was Train from Black Cat.


train has to be the best ive seen aswell the guy had one of the most badass guns eva... Hades 

and about hxh vs soul eater... wont the 3rd nominee be battle angel alita? i like all 3 of these manga  still HxH ftw, woudnt want to get attacked in anyway by you guys in this thread


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, I'll rep you anyway, for that sig of yours


----------



## NeBy (Sep 24, 2008)

Wha...the f-! (again) 

A dozen posts since my last post...AGAIN! 

Don't you people have to work??!! 

And 3/4 are completely...   !! 

You are all very, very bad boys...or teenagers..or twentiers...or whatever. :spwank


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2008)

> And 3/4 are completely...



Awesome



> You are all very, very bad boys...or teenagers..or twentiers...or whatever



Sexist


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Wha...the f-! (again)
> 
> A dozen posts since my last post...AGAIN!
> 
> ...



Teenager for another 5 months and a few days 


no wait, 4 months and like 20ish something days 


And that post was off-topic


----------



## Danchou (Sep 24, 2008)

Z0mg, I just read the latest OP chapter. 

Oda can pop this out within a week.

There has gotta be something seriously wrong with the guy if 20 chapters of medium detailed drawings in a year is all Togashi can produce. Other mangaka deliver better work (artwise) on a much shorter timeschedule. I don't buy they sickness stuff anymore.

I think he's just lazy or careless. Such a waste.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 24, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Well, I'll rep you anyway, for that sig of yours


spider manipulator 


did spoilers normally be out on a monday? i remember we sometimes got really early spoils.

epic art on a weekly basis is what many mangaka that i like are gd at. "oh great's" art is a good example.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2008)

I think Oda is a one off, no other weekly series mangaka has so much detail in their manga, or so many epic 2 page panels.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 24, 2008)

HXH may take a while but it's worth the wait for one of the most thought out interesting shonen manga ever


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 24, 2008)

damn it 
must resist reading one piece


----------



## Danchou (Sep 24, 2008)

Nah, you should read it.

Oh yeah, it seems we're getting a HxH colour spread next chapter.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 24, 2008)

weeeeeeeeeheeeee great although it was expected kinda well not really, you can never expect anything from that toshi guy 

Thanks for the info =D


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2008)

> it seems we're getting a HxH colour spread next chapter.



Netero v Meruem please!!!!


----------



## Fran (Sep 24, 2008)

Think about it from Togashi's perspective.

He's got reputation, and gravitas with the SJ publishers.
He's got 2x established series.
He's got enough money to fill your house with gold, and swim in it.
He's got lots of games to play. WoW [Togashi12543254t2sjl], Dragon Quest, Harvest Moon amongst others.
His wife is drawing him Sailor Moon loli for him to fap to.




...



And, He's then got this painstaking manga he has got to draw. What's more, his art isn't particularly amazing unless he focusses. He may or may not have an idea about a plot for the story. If he doesn't, that's an even bigger demotivation. 



... Yeah.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 24, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> And, He's then got this painstaking manga he has got to draw. What's more, his art isn't particularly amazing unless he focusses. He may or *may not have an idea about a plot for the story*. If he doesn't, that's an even bigger demotivation.



I never wanted to bring myself into saying that


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2008)

> may not have an idea about a plot for the story.



I always figured the Ant arc was a result of this, I got this impression at the beginning of the arc, Togashi wasn't going anywhere but I think the hiatus has changed this, the story is leading somewhere now and Im sure Togashi has planned out the rest of the story (well I hope anyway).


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 24, 2008)

i am 100% sure that Togashi knows where he is going by this arc
well i think this arc is complicated and he is moving the plot very smoothly

may be even more complicated than shinyork arc plus he is doing may be the best character development i have ever seen

we are spending most of the time inside the characters mind how do they think how do they feel just amazing

i find this arc to be one of the most genius arcs we had and to be genius it must be planned


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2008)

At the beginning of the arc you can tell this wasn't the case but the stories moved pretty well since the birth of the King, lets just hope it finishes soon, its strange how long this arcs been.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 24, 2008)

i think that may be because we didnt know what to expect from it or as you said it wasnt planned
but as i remember from a long time when i reread it i felt that it was planned from the begining

but anyway i agree it is more obvious now that togashi knows what he is doing


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2008)

I think he probably had an overall story planned but it was seriously muddled up for a while, alot of pointless fights, and characters later it got back on track and since then the mangas been pretty good. Im sure you'll agree that the last 30 chaps is where the arcs been at its best.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 24, 2008)

yes i agree


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 24, 2008)

i preferred it when gon and killua were in training personally. these last 30 chaps were ok but i preferred it near the beginning of this arc more.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 25, 2008)

No! This arc wasn't planned at all.

There's no way he had planned to kill off Pokkuru. Fucker thought something like "shit he's too strong, gotta kill him" a week before he finished the chapter.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 25, 2008)

Drawing too much Pokkuro made Togashi's eyes hurt as his shine was too great onpanel.

Argh, not me too. I hated Pokkuro since he acted tough against Kurapica in the hunter exam.


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

Pokkuru is a hunter that didn't deserve the hunter position.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 25, 2008)

if togashi doesnt have a story planned out by NOW, then all is lost... he has had years to think of it and even if the ant arc was a result of that (which i dont think it was), by NOW he should have everything planned out, why does he have to see writing his own awesome manga as a bother...


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

Because he hates his fans.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 25, 2008)

^^ not as much as we hate him  we just want need his manga.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

who do you think will be on the cover of next volume ?
i say knuckle


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> ^^ not as much as we hate him  we just want need his manga.



Indeed, this is teh tlutl


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 25, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> if togashi doesnt have a story planned out by NOW, then all is lost... he has had years to think of it and even if the ant arc was a result of that (which i dont think it was), by NOW he should have everything planned out, why does he have to see writing his own awesome manga as a bother...



I'm inclined to agree. This man is a genius, he can surely come up with something. 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Because he hates his fans.



This takes love/hate relationships to the max.


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

He invented the love/hate


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 25, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> He invented the love/hate



lol probably in a previous life. 

He is like a drug dealer in literary form. 

When I read back in older volumes it amazes me to think how much thought and research he must have put into some of the story elements. Damn him for getting us hooked like this.


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm super close to stop reading this.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 25, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I'm super close to stop reading this.




thats a joke, right?

*Spoiler*: __ 



 right?




 ok lets TRY and start some discussion people, which has been the best fight of the series so far?


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

It's not a joke, during the 4-5 years I've been reading this he's given me squat


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 25, 2008)

you will read it, if there is a HxH chapter out you will end up reading it, its impossible not to, specially *if* this arc finishes

and the best fight for me is still Gon vs Hisoka, I know very predictable I am ..


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

Best fight, Danchou vs Silva and Zeno.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 25, 2008)

yup, agreed- best fight for me was danchou V silva and zeno, it was a fight of beasty proportions that i just wish could have gone on for longer, imagine that fight with both zenoa and kuroro going full-out bloodlusted... next for me is kurapica V ubo- awesome fight. (and yes Robin, Hisoka V Gon was very good aswell )

 The best in the series WILL BE (as ive said so many times in this thread): Hisoka V Kuroro, now that fight will just be insanely awesome (if it ever happens)


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 25, 2008)

nah, gon vs killua will be the most epic fight 

im still hoping for a good face off between the 2... even though, as it is now, its unlikely to happen.


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

lol, those three were fighting at warp speed


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

Danchou is good but overrated pftt


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 25, 2008)

^^ excuse me 
lol well tbh we dont really know exactly how strong he is. what we DO know- however, does nothing but indicate he is easily top tier and potentially one of the strongest in the whole hxh-verse. His ability is astounding (easily one of the best, and he alone possesses it as hisoka said), to be able to take ANY ability is just insane really, especially when thinking that most strong nen-users have insane hatsu themselves anyways, thinking that he can possess multiple, and be able to use them at will to suit the situation (or maybe even together :WOW) is amazing. Granted the conditions arent easy to meet but considering his strength he could probably meet them for most battles, and who knows the abilities he has?

 Well thats just the hatsu- wwe know he runs the GENEI RYODAN and is the strongest of the bunch (nearly 100% certain) when hes only 25 (or close to it, if i remember correctly), these two facts alone are enough to put him up there- whether or not he meets the hype is yet to see seen.

 but then again i like the character


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

i was sarcastic  i wanted to tease Freija but he  have seen through my plan


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 25, 2008)

I was caught out


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

Tifa said:


> i was sarcastic  i wanted to tease Freija but he  have seen through my plan



No, I just went home and took a shower and saw the posts now.


----------



## Gary (Sep 25, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> you will read it, if there is a HxH chapter out you will end up reading it, its impossible not to, specially *if* this arc finishes
> 
> and the best fight for me is still Gon vs Hisoka, I know very predictable I am ..



And I knew that would be before I even read your post.


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

There's always an IF when it comes to Togashi.


----------



## Gary (Sep 25, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Danchou is good but overrated pftt



No, just no


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

If gary would care to read alittle lower on the page.


----------



## Gary (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm glad i'm lazy.
and yeah damn it tifa I raged over nothing


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 25, 2008)

we know ur lazy ur american.


----------



## Gary (Sep 25, 2008)

people that pay a little bit of attention should be able to see that.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

Nobody can be more lazy than Togashi so no worries


----------



## Gary (Sep 25, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Nobody can be more lazy than Togashi so no worries



true dat      .


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 25, 2008)

gary is his rival though


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

If anyone rivals Togashi it's me  once I told k1nj3 I was going to draw a comic of him and me taking over the world, I made 2 frames then I let it lay on my drawing board for 5 months before throwing it away... because it would be too much work to throw it away.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 25, 2008)

I called a guy 10 meters away because I was too lazy to talk louder than what I normally do. I win.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

mmmmmm best fight in HxH(anime)
its hard to choose
but one of my favourite part was at the start of gon vs hanzo when they started to run super fast it was animated by norio it was just amazing

and oh the hand to hand combat between hisoka and gon was one of the best
you also have kuroro vs zoldyuck  and kurapica vs ubo
also the filler fight between killua and the red dude in the tower i cant choose one 


as for the manga
may be hisoka vs kastro


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh yeah well im so lazy I once went to school with my shoe laces untied because I couldn't be bothered tying them


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 25, 2008)

That's nothing 

New topic: ZUSHI'S RETURN!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh yeah I once went to the local store in my underwear because my pants are too bothersome


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 25, 2008)

I knew something wasnt right about you.

Calling TB filler and EL awesome now this


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

TB  and EL  are awesome


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2008)

Lets not get in to that debate BLS, I stand by my opinion, TB was filler


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

oh you called TB filler

what about EL


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 25, 2008)

Who the fuck is TB and EL?

It's not related to HxH


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

TB and EL are arcs in one piece


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2008)

EL was awesome, I called TB filler in comaprison in the OP forum and got banned


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

do you get banned for that 
i saw several people calling it a filler
also a filler doesnt mean its bad


----------



## Fran (Sep 25, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Because he hates his fans.



And because we're all freaking masochists, this only turns us on more 

...Mirite?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2008)

I guess I flamed a couple of people but anyways this is not the time



> And because we're all freaking masochists, this only turns us on more
> 
> ...Mirite?



Only you Matty


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 25, 2008)

It was filler cause Moria was big, fat and ugly i'd bet 

Absalom, Perona and Nami sucked, but apart from that the rest was good 

And no EL wasnt more than fairly good actually, abit too much fighting while Lucci was a bland villain imo, rest was fine.

Anyway Togashi must get back to his old ways someday, or am i expecting to much now (As long as the next arc isnt filler like GI i would surely not mind that)


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2008)

Togashi getting back to his old ways? Thats pretty much him being a lazy ass.

As for Moria, he's a fat loser


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

Togashi will never get back to his old ways... ever!


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 25, 2008)

How is Greed Island filler? Gon and Killua drastically improved their technique, the GR found a way to heal Kuroro, and they teamed up with Hisoka.  Card games or not that shit was epic.

I thought Enies Lobby was too dragged out and Usopp's return was kind of hastily done.  It had some very entertaining fights though.  Triller Bark was good mostly for the teamwork against Oz and Zoro being a badass against Ryuma and Kuma.  Nightmare Luffy was cool except he looked lame.

My favorite arc was Skypeia though so most OP fans disagree with me...I thought the bell scene was the most memorable thing in the whole series.


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

Who said it was filler ? Every arc until now has built up to this arc.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 25, 2008)

Sanji said as long as the next arc isn't filler like GI.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

yup GI isnt filler for me its strongest point was how much growth gon and killua gained

as for EL it is awesssssssssssome amazing perfect 
for an anime watcher it is the best arc to date


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 25, 2008)

Moria and TB sucked.


Just thought i'd randomly pop in and say that


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

Can we all agree Sanji is a douche ?


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 25, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Can we all agree Sanji is a douche ?


The user or the character lol?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 25, 2008)

Although I love OP

HxH >> OP


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 25, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Although I love OP
> 
> HxH >> OP



The most sensible thing you've said your entire life, Chelsea fan


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

User, as for the mangas, OP wins due to much better quality and because the chapters release when they should.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

chapters release shouldnt be count 
the content are the only thing that make one of them better


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not that big a fan of Sanji the character either honestly...He bores me in fighting style and personality.

Leaving out the great annoyance of the delays, I'd say HunterxHunter is a better manga then OP.  I find the characters and tactics much more compelling in HxH.  I mostly enjoy OP for the comedy and variety.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2008)

Op is probably a better manga but personally I like HxH alittle more. Btw when was the last time HxH was funny? I don't remember their being any amusing moments, well minus Pufu's behaviour but I only found him amusing because of how retarded he is.


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok, the steady quality of One Piece....


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 25, 2008)

yes but it does sort of hurt when you compare the effort each of the writers is putting in... togashi and oda, opposite ends of the scale.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

so where does claymore for The Faint smile  and hitman reborn for Hibari stands  ?


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> yes but it does sort of hurt when you compare the effort each of the writers is putting in... togashi and oda, opposite ends of the scale.



Not really, Oda puts a lot more effort in making sure his manga is unpredictable and funny in terms of plot, while Togashi makes sure the manga in general and arcs are as advanced and well explained as possible.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 25, 2008)

lol im sure you all know that for me hxh edges it out as the best manga out there, but there are loads of other great manga that many could argue are better than hxh... like you- hgfdsahjkl (yeah i typed it again) have slam dunk in your sig, that manga was epic. Hitman Reborn is good but not great (though it has the potential), claymore i never got around to reading. one piece is astounding when you look at- like i said- the amount of work oda pits in, the detail, the variety...

*edit*: freija, tbh i prefer the way togashi does it, the detail he puts in is also great and the way he shows exactly how characters are thinking adds a whole new dimension that 99% of other mangas dream of.


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

Claymore is like a very bad version of Berserk.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 25, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Ok, the steady quality of One Piece....


OP is one of the only manga's that've had a whole arc so crap that i had to skip it, that's not steady quality 

(If we pretend TB didn't happened then i'd agree somewhat)


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 25, 2008)

@ freija lol so claymore is a bad manga? how could we let them get the #1 spot in posts , i probably wouldnt have read it anyways, but thanks for the warning


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

What arc was ever crap ? The only arc I consider bad was Skypiea and that was better than most mangas arcs anyway, it was only bad as far as One Piece goes.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 25, 2008)

boo...

I like Claymore a lot but it has been a little inconsistent after the battle in the north.  I'd probably rate HunterxHunter above it.  I have my nickname because I think it suits my personality more then being the ultimate Claymore fan.

My absolute favorite titles are series like Battle Angel Alita, Monster, Vagabond, Berserk etc.

Edit- I skipped the flying fish story, and had the Chopper flashback not happened I would consider Drum Island a waste of ink.  Davy Back was also fairly annoying...The only thing like that in HxH were those chapters on bargaining.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 25, 2008)

I've seen one AWESOME scene in One Piece (i'm not far into it)

Luffy was being executed - Full panel - "I'm gonna die" or something - Smiles awesomely

I love scenes like that


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, and it gets better, trust me.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 25, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> What arc was ever crap ? The only arc I consider bad was Skypiea and that was better than most mangas arcs anyway, it was only bad as far as One Piece goes.


TB. **


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 25, 2008)

@Killua, you have alot to catch up to, but i would say its worth the effort- 1 question, are you reading the manga or watching the anime coz i think you know which of them you SHOULD do 
also that scene was awesome


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

oi oi oi oi oi 
i will never argue that slam dunk is better than HxH
i love salm dunk sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much
but since HxH is shonen and slam dunk ended early yeah it was supposed to be much longer 
i say HxH


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> TB. **



TB ? Thriller Bark ? I found it amusing, and it was well needed, they got a new nakama, Zoro got a new sword, Usopp fought more and we learned how scary Sanji can be.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 25, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> TB ? Thriller Bark ? I found it amusing, and it was well needed, they got a new nakama, Zoro got a new sword, Usopp fought more and we learned how scary Sanji can be.


Im not saying it wasn't needed for the plot to advance, it was just oh so uninteresting imo, and like someone said, Moria failed.
Did he do anything other than running from Luffy and chillin inside Oz?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

do you guys watch one piece anime or read manga only ?


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 25, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> do you guys watch one piece anime or read manga only ?


Manga, the anime is fuckin horrible.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 25, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> @Killua, you have alot to catch up to, but i would say its worth the effort- 1 question, are you reading the manga or watching the anime coz i think you know which of them you SHOULD do
> also that scene was awesome



Manga  The anime would take too long and my time schedule is quite busy these days 

and I can read at school


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Manga, the anime is fuckin horrible.



 
no


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 25, 2008)

Calling it filler straight out might have been to harsh i admit.

In all honestly it felt like filler as i thought it was boring except for Razor and the little GR action we had.

With that said it didnt affect my view on HxH at all. York Shin more than justified a not so enjoyable arc coming after.

Agreed with Frejia on TB, it was funny and had good characters in Brooke, Ryuuma, Oz and Moria.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 25, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> no


Oh yes


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Oh yes


when was the last time you watched it

what do you think about shippuden i see you their at konoha


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah, its a good adapation except for a couple fillerarcs and TB+EL being dragged out.

The VAs and soundtrack makes it worth it imo.

HxH adapation > OPs overall though (York Shin, Hunter Exams and Celestial Tower )


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

HxH adaptation is p-e-r-f-e-c-t


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 25, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> when was the last time you watched it


I stopped watching at Alabast cuz of all the horrible dragging and fillers, ever since then i've been watching some episodes here and there.


hgfdsahjkl said:


> what do you think about shippuden i see you their at konoha


Shippuden is equally horrible, i only watch it when there's some fight i want to see animated, and hopefully executed like the Sasori vs Chiyo one in ep.26.

But i don't see what Shippuden has to do with this?



Black Leg Sanji said:


> HxH adapation > OPs overall though (York Shin, Hunter Exams and Celestial Tower )


The HxH anime >>> most adaptions easily.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

li just wanted to know your opinion about shippuden since you like naruto as me

best part about shippuden is amazing episodes from ages to ages
and the great openings


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 25, 2008)

In all honesty i felt W7, Skypiea and Jaya was well done except for some wierd character art in W7 and the dragging in Skypiea when the priest fights begun.

It doesnt have anything on HxHs though because of this and what i mentioned in my previous post.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 25, 2008)

I like the HunterxHunter anime better then the manga, except for a few awesome scenes being editted.  OP anime was good but I stopped watching at EL because it was getting too slow.  Shipuuden I stopped a while ago...I only know where they are because of the pictures on the front page of the site.  That 1 Sasori episode was really nice though.

I don't really watch anime anymore honestly..


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 25, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> I don't really watch anime anymore honestly..


Pretty much the same, i still watch some show, but not nearly as many as i used too.

Atm im only following Code Geass and Macross Frontier.


----------



## Gary (Sep 25, 2008)

wait what, the anime is better then the manga?


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 25, 2008)

Gary said:


> wait what, the anime is better then the manga?


Hunter X Hunter.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

nearly 99%
will agree HxH anime >manga
i didnt count GI ova


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 25, 2008)

I didnt like the scene with Killua pwning those hunters on the airship being censored after i found out when checking with the manga (And GI ) (Didnt read the manga because i got recommended to watch the anime i admit), but apart from that it was downright awesome.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> I didnt like the scene with Killua pwning those hunters on the airship being censored (And GI ), but apart from that it was downright awesome.



ha ha ha ha
i told you to read Gi if you remember 

but well you dont like GI that much anyway


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 25, 2008)

Actually when i think about it, i didn't like the GI adation that much at all, too colorful and shit.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 25, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ha ha ha ha
> i told you to read Gi if you remember
> 
> but well you dont like GI that much anyway



Yeah i wont bother doing that. 

Will probably pick up the manga though when HxH starts up again, cant be a lazy ass about the current arc forever  

(Release chapters every 2nd week Togashi so i can read the whole arc in go )


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 25, 2008)

Thread died....


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 25, 2008)

Blame Togashi for lack of material to discuss about


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

Blame Freija for playing DotA and going to bed now, night.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2008)

Drum Island was just plain awful, absolutely terrible, Skypiea was good but too long and well TB, not a huge fan. As for the OP anime I stopped watching it when the priests fought in Skypiea, my good it was awful. I don't really watch anime either now, just some anime movies now and then, I watched Spriggan a few days ago, awesome.

And the HxH anime was brilliant, next to no filler, great pace and animation, tho as mnay have said GI animation was a bit off for me, it was too clean cut and colourful.

Night Frieja.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope you are gonna watch the new FMA anime. If done right its gonna be the best adapation ever as it will follow the manga from start with no fillershit. 

Its coming in 3-4 months 

I would also recommend Black Lagoon and the Shin Kyūseishu Densetsu series which is a remake of the classic shounen from the 80s called Fist Of the North Star.

Both have amazing animation.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

well i will recommand sword of the stranger movie to you Ennoea

and seriously you guys are missing alot of anime


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2008)

Most adapted anime I see as a waste of time, rather just read the manga and yeah I will be watching the new FMA anime, and seen FotNS and Black Lagoon. 



> sword of the stranger



A little too action heavy for me, I know lame reason.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

did you see it ?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought it was good but not paticularly memorable, tho I did watch it on youtube


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 25, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Most adapted anime I see as a waste of time, rather just read the manga and yeah I will be watching the new FMA anime, and seen FotNS and Black Lagoon.



What did you think of the latter 2, if you hate on FOTNS i swear


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

such animation should be watched in the highest quality you can find
well best part about are the fighting scenes

 damn it i was so sure about that
i wont recommand anything to you 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 just kidding


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 25, 2008)

HxH manga > anime

end of discussion


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

killua objection 
i dont know most of the time are you serious or you like to object


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah yes, new FMA anime coming up, will be awesome and epic.

 As for HXH, we all know the anime is awesome, as is the manga- the better of the two?... well i watched the anime first so i have fond memories, though the manga is probably better (lol i cant really decide on one)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

well
anime as a medium >manga
so when you have the anime top notch

excellent art animation music Va and everything
shouldnt it be easy to say anime is better


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2008)

> anime as a medium >manga



Can't agree there.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Can't agree there.



why if both are top notch ?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 25, 2008)

Anime > Manga where the manga has horrible art. Though i do not know what volumes this goes for.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2008)

In terms of HxH yes anime is better but he compared them as mediums and I can't agree there, tho its subjective I guess.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

which if them you prefer may be subjective 
but i dont know i see that anime have everything manga have + animation ,music and VA


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 25, 2008)

i prefer the watching anime up to where the anime goes up to, mainly due to the ost... but its not like i cant listen to 'kaze no naka de' and read the manga with it 

i'd always recommend watching the anime to start hxh off.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2008)

Sometime anime (esp adaptaions) butcher the souce material, not to mention with manga theres alot more possibilities especially with story, theres alot more exploration and well originality and risks, with anime we get the smae superpower jig most of the time.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

you got me wrong
i mean when an anime adapts a manga right
so the exploration and  originality are the same


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 25, 2008)

^ hxh does adapt the story quite thoroughly from manga to anime... well bits are added here 'n there to make parts longer for each episode length etc


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

for example if mad house adapts berserk,naruto all the manga with great animation
which will be better anime or manga

HxH is a good example for that why do we prefer it

EDIT :gixa you edit your post


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2008)

> there are too many anime that ruin the series due to 'anime only' adaptations. that mainly happens when the manga hasnt been running for long enough and hasnt enough material to make a longer continuing anime, and therefore the anime studio just adapts the series into a short make up of some parts of the manga and then leaves you with a rubbish ending with a load of 'anime only' and 'filler' material mixed into one.



Pretty much, but theres alot of other things aswell. I mean most senein anime are just awful, butchered, censored like crazy and canned most of the time, with anime its all about the money. Even decent shonen series verge on awful but there is something special about seeing a beloved series with colour and music. I'll never forgive TV Tokyo for what they did to E21, the bastards fucked up Hiruma


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

[QUOTEthere are too many anime that ruin the series due to 'anime only' adaptations. that mainly happens when the manga hasnt been running for long enough and hasnt enough material to make a longer continuing anime, and therefore the anime studio just adapts the series into a short make up of some parts of the manga and then leaves you with a rubbish ending with a load of 'anime only' and 'filler' material mixed into one.][/QUOTE]

ha ha Ennoea quoted it
that isnt anime fault as medium but producer s fault


----------



## Crowe (Sep 25, 2008)

Anime is imo much better than the HxH manga. The fillers are wonderful and adds depth and more feeling to the series and is never out of place, the animation, VA, music...everything is top notch. The Requiem for Ubo, Ubo vs Kurapica, Gon vs Hisoka etc. 

The anime fills in the gaps that are in the manga perfectly imo. This is one of very very few times I'll say that anime is better than manga.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 25, 2008)

damn, i thought i'd quickly got rid of that post  no matter.

but ye, its normally producers who mess up anime... especially those that are longer run than 26/50 eps. like naruto, bleach etc etc. hiruma was kinda messed up bad, i was like  when i 1st saw/heard him in anime form =/


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

see if producers can use anime to its full potential
easily
anime>manga


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2008)

Producers are at the core of anime but if every anime was done like HxH then yes I would actually watch more anime.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

Manga>anime FTW no fillers you use your own imagination about SFX and voices!! manga is more like an original good art that wont disappoint you ever!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2008)

> no fillers you use your own imagination about SFX and voices!!



Worst thing ever when the anime chooses the wrong VA, and having to see your favourite character badly drawn, with bad lines that weren't in the manga and makes the character less cooler


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 25, 2008)

mister. pek said:


> The anime fills in the gaps that are in the manga perfectly imo. This is one of very very few times I'll say that anime is better than manga.


^What he said.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

@tifa
that is the voice of a fan
anime could have the same or even better art than the manga

i dont want to use my imagination specially for action scenes 
also even if you like to use your imagination for voices that doesnt  make manga >anime
also sometimes VA could be better than imagination
 

as i said before if anime is done right Tifa

no one said why they think anime medium <manga medium
all of you are talking about faults which is due to producers


----------



## Crowe (Sep 25, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Manga>anime FTW no fillers you use your own imagination about SFX and voices!! manga is more like an original good art that wont disappoint you ever!


Usually but this is a rare exception. I am a manga otaku and I _love_ my manga but as said this is a one of the times I have to step back and say "Hey, the anime did it better". Just look at the Celestial Tower and the feeling the anime team gives it...it's so...magical and draws you in. Same with Genei Ryodan arc with Ubo x Kurapica giving me the shivers and than the filler prayer, I think it's filler, Kurapica says after killing Ubo...I almost came.

I didn't like the change of animation style during the Greed Island part but now that I think back at it, the dark / old school animation would probably have not fit the Greed Island arc. 

Anime did it better pre-Greed Island arc, imo.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2008)

well all of us agree that anime pre-Greed Island is indeed magic

and yes prayer was filler filler can be used right too as you said

change in Greed Island part was duo to change of the director i think (original director did samurai x ova too) and lower budget


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2008)

> (original director did samurai x ova too)



I think that would probably explain alot, as for GI, I thought it was pretty good, yes a little colourful but overall decent.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

mister. pek said:


> Usually but this is a rare exception. I am a manga otaku and I _love_ my manga but as said this is a one of the times I have to step back and say "Hey, the anime did it better". Just look at the Celestial Tower and the feeling the anime team gives it...it's so...magical and draws you in. Same with Genei Ryodan arc with Ubo x Kurapica giving me the shivers and than the filler prayer, I think it's filler, Kurapica says after killing Ubo...I almost came.
> 
> I didn't like the change of animation style during the Greed Island part but now that I think back at it, the dark / old school animation would probably have not fit the Greed Island arc.
> 
> Anime did it better pre-Greed Island arc, imo.


My bad.. i was talking overall about manga. and il agree with you about that Some Ova can be really good ( hxH and Rk for example)  sometimes even better than manga itself( by covering holes and giving better explanations) but overall manga to me its something magical,somethign that can make you travel non  stop into a world that you like!


----------



## ssjwill4 (Sep 25, 2008)

I tend to gravitate towards whichever is the original source work, whether it be anime or manga. Series that start off as manga tend to be better imo than their anime adaptions. This is mainly due to the inclusion of filler work that either draws manga scenes out way longer than is necessary, or creates extra scenes that tend to be done poorly with characters doing things that are either out of character or just plain uninteresting and boring. Another huge downside to a lot of anime adaptions is when the anime of a series catches up to its manga counterpart and it ends its run prematurely. This can be seen in series such as Rurouni Kenshin (much of the last arc never animated), Flame of Recca (vol 17-33 left un-animated), and even Hunter X Hunter (with the end of vol 18 through 26 left unanimated as of now). This isn't to say that anime that have filler and different endings can't be enjoyable, and filler itself can even be fun to watch. I think One Piece is a great example of a current anime that is doing great with its pacing and inclusion of filler. I'd talk about going from anime to manga, but seeing as I haven't read manga based on anime it wouldn't be appropriate for me to critique it.

One thing I am a little surprised about is how much people tend to like the anime version of Hunter X Hunter better than the manga version. First of all it doesn't cover all of the manga. Secondly, it has exclusions of things that I enjoyed so much from reading it (i.e. being gypped with the Hisoka vs. Kastro fight and losing all of the 40 spell card and 100 specified slot card descriptions). Lastly, the pace of the manga flows so much better imo, and there are some scenes that I have no idea how they plan to animate without detracting from the way it was presented in the manga (the clock in recent chs).

Well there's my two cents on a few things. Can't wait for the new chapters!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

if togashi wrote HxH regularly is it possible that HxH could have been more popular than one piece ?
its said that HxH had a phenomenal success when it started which leaded to *major* changes in jump to accommodate Yoshihiro as longer vacations and bigger advances (togashi-ism)
i dont know if oda receive the same treatment as togashi or not but as i know he dont

off topic :if anyone watchs d.gray man last episode 102 was amazing


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

mister. pek said:


> Usually but this is a rare exception. I am a manga otaku and I _love_ my manga but as said this is a one of the times I have to step back and say "Hey, the anime did it better". Just look at the Celestial Tower and the feeling the anime team gives it...it's so...magical and draws you in. Same with Genei Ryodan arc with Ubo x Kurapica giving me the shivers and than the filler prayer, I think it's filler, Kurapica says after killing Ubo...I almost came.
> 
> I didn't like the change of animation style during the Greed Island part but now that I think back at it, the dark / old school animation would probably have not fit the Greed Island arc.
> 
> Anime did it better pre-Greed Island arc, imo.



I am inclined to agree, though there are factors in which the manga is much better, like story telling wise.... though the sheer animation, hell even the last episodes of the TV series looked like they were from an OVA >_> that's how much effort they put into making the anime, kudos to the animation team.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 26, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> if togashi wrote HxH regularly is it possible that HxH could have been more popular than one piece ?
> its said that HxH had a phenomenal success when it started which leaded to *major* changes in jump to accommodate Yoshihiro as longer vacations and bigger advances (togashi-ism)
> i dont know if oda receive the same treatment as togashi or not but as i know he dont
> 
> off topic :if anyone watchs d.gray man last episode 102 was amazing



No, OP is behind only Dragonball in terms of popularity and will soon surpass it as the top selling manga ever in Japan. 

While HxH did used to be quite popular it was never on that level.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Indeed, HxH could be a lot higher, but Togashi never saw that through... lazy cunt.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 26, 2008)

This thread lacks penis.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

It does not 

Look at my sig, the word dick is there


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 26, 2008)

Maybe i should neg you too, considering you were the one giving me my last neg


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

If I negged you, you probably earned it.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 26, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> If I negged you, you probably earned it.


No i didn't.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Why did I neg you ? Post and comment please.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

Shuntensatsu said:


> No, OP is behind only Dragonball in terms of popularity and will soon surpass it as the top selling manga ever in Japan.
> 
> While HxH did used to be quite popular it was never on that level.



didnt one piece already surpass Dragonball ?
one piece started in august 1997 while HxH in march 1998
so i think they could have been close


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Not that close really, One Piece is dominating in sales.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 26, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Why did I neg you ? Post and comment please.


It wasn't you who neg'd me per se, atleast i don't think so, rather it was Killua with your account.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

what killua and freija use each other account
that is cheating


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't remember that  and Killua doesn't... shouldn't have my pass, Gary does though


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 26, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I don't remember that  and Killua doesn't... shouldn't have my pass, Gary does though


Gary hadn't had a reason to neg me, so i doubt it's him.

Well whatever, i don't really care, it's not like i was serious with the neg-post.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

I didn't neg you at least


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 26, 2008)

neshru said:


> Is this a joke? HxH is probably the most inconsistent anime I've watched. The story is just random.





neshru said:


> Every arc looks like it has nothing to do with the others, as if every arc was a completely different series.





neshru said:


> It's like, after the first arc the author said "this stuff about hunters is boring, let's try something completely different".




.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 26, 2008)

Sounds like  a 4chan motivational poster. 

'The story is just random.'


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 26, 2008)

I cant help but loling and facepalming at that guy.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 26, 2008)

Omg, what a load of trash. Every arc has a distinct red line in it relating to Gon and co's life as a hunter.

But yeah me too. That's the Konoha Avenue. It's to be expected.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2008)

Im assuming its a narutard? Lol HxH is one of the most thought out shonen series

And Frieja is neggin


----------



## Fran (Sep 26, 2008)

No plot relation between arcs? 
...Someone needs a good negging.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2008)

I was gonna neg him but he's a Narutard, what can you do

Its so funny tho, the change in the arcs keeps the series fresh, if only naruto did the same.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 26, 2008)

Possesing the combatsystem that is Nen (Which i can barely remember anything off except for zetzu and gou honestly) makes it >>>>> Naruto by default.

I stop there since KloWn probably will not like me doing this


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 26, 2008)

Hatsu bitches

that's where its at


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol the nen system is pretty complicated, when they explained it in the anime the first time round, it went in the one ear and out the other


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 26, 2008)

Hahahaha in fucking deed. Oh btw, GR >>>>> Akatsuki (Kakuzu is a fucking badass however)

Someone stop me with this comparisions, please, before i go on


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 26, 2008)

Feitan alone >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Akatsuki

both in character and in power


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 26, 2008)

Tompa > any Naruto villain  (Not Kakuzu )


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 26, 2008)

who said ANYTHING bad about the nen system  (the best fightnig system EVER)? show them to ME  lol narutard, *he should read how amazingly complex it is.*

 Also, Feitan to me used to be basically so motherfucking awesome its hard to describe (just under Killua and Hisoka), but ever since i found out he was a pedo, i cant really think of him as such anymore, though hes still badass and very strong.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 26, 2008)

Him being a pedo makes him better in my eyes 

Danchou and Feitan tops the Ryodan, with Shalnark and Machi behind, then Phinx, then Hisoka, then Nobunaga, then Shizuku, then Franklin, then Bono, then Korutopi, then Karuto.

This out out of the survivors, Ubo and Pakunoda are awesome too.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 26, 2008)

Ubo
Phinx
Hisoka
Feitan
Kuroro

My favourites.

Not to say that the rest of the cast (Except Shizuku) are awesome too.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 26, 2008)

Most Ryodan are awesome. my list is: Hisoka and Danchou (with hisoka JUST edging it out), pedo feitan, then Machi (hell yeah), then nobunaga (hell yeah sword)and phinx (badass with attitude), then Feitan(pedo badass ) and shalnark (lol mobile), then Shizuku (lulz shes awesome) and franklin (awesome, need to see more of him).

 ITS SO HARD COZ THEYRE ALL GREAT 

that list is far from set in stone though, we need to see more of bono and coltopi, i dont like karuto much and ubo and paku (both awesome) are dead ()


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2008)

Deidara and Sasori were the only saving grace of the Akatsuki, the rest of the organizastion is retarded. GR are actually a strong and scary group, and unlike akatsuki don't get defeated by a bunch of 13 year olds.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 26, 2008)

Forgot Deidara and Sasori, Hidan was alright but dumb. 

Kakuzu is my favourite Akatsuki by a fair margin


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2008)

Hidan and Kakuzu were awful

Atleast the GR are a group, they lookout for each other and are emotionally connected. Ubo's death really gave an insight to the group, tho the way the percieve things is quite strange. Heres a group that nearly wipes out the mafia and then talks about how wonderful Ubo was and that he didn't deserve to die

Togashi does have a complex bunch there, they seem to have no morals outside of their own group, they don't think they're doing anything wrong either. Its like they're naive to the real world, I really hope Togashi delves in to them alittle more later on, I really want to see their back story.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 26, 2008)

Damn right. That flashback of Kuroro explaining the Ryodan during the formation was already awesome. So funny to see how different they looked back in the day.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 26, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Hidan and Kakuzu were awful



No, Kakuzu was badass, period. Dude doesnt give a darn and kills the partners that had annoyed him.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 26, 2008)

Itachi up until part makes that list.

But the best characters in Naruto? Zabuza and Haku easily.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 26, 2008)

What about Ibiki and Jiraiya


----------



## Fran (Sep 26, 2008)

Favourite GRs:

-Nobunaga
-Hisoka
-Suzuku
-Machi

Favourite Akatsukis:

-Kakuzu.
-Deidera

Beyond that, most of them are rather one-dimensional.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 26, 2008)

Jiraiya = Master Roshi clone but not as awesome

Ibiki = Fodder  Idate's filler running was awesome though


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 26, 2008)

Fodder with a design that was better than most characters in Naruto


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 26, 2008)

That I won't deny.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 26, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Deidara and Sasori were the only saving grace of the Akatsuki, the rest of the organizastion is retarded. *GR are actually a strong and scary group, and unlike akatsuki don't get defeated by a bunch of 13 year olds.*



That's funny because I recall Kurapica being 16 when he killed 2 members of Genei Ryodan (the same age as Naruto, Sakura, Shikamaru, Sasuke).

GR hasn't hit me as "scary" since all the drama with them in York Shin Arc. They're just ruthless and the stuff in the Chimera arc approached Anti-Hero level. Feitan is the only one who even strikes me as evil anymore. That being said this isn't necessarily bad. 

And Akatsuki is awesome. Every member save Konan has been great.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 26, 2008)

^ What is this biased faggotry doing in this thread?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 26, 2008)

Pein is a emo bitch and Tobi turned out to be a bland Uchiha like the rest of that clan so (Save for part 1 Itachi)

Akatsuki has nothing on GR in awesomeness even if they have cool characters like Deidara, Kakuzu, Sasori (Pre-Trueform) Kisame and Zetsu.

Because every member of GR except for maybe Shizuku are downright


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 26, 2008)

Added to the above

Hidan & Kakuzu = HOLY SHIT WE'RE IMMORTAL WE CAN'T LOSE

Konan: hi I use paper and i suck Pein's dick for a living

Zetsu: I eat dead people... I'm that awesome

See where I'm going with this? None of the characters have any depth to them, and they ramble on about their pewpew powers and how powerful they are


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> That's funny because I recall Kurapica being 16 when he killed 2 members of Genei Ryodan (the same age as Naruto, Sakura, Shikamaru, Sasuke).
> 
> GR hasn't hit me as "scary" since all the drama with them in York Shin Arc. They're just ruthless and the stuff in the Chimera arc approached Anti-Hero level. Feitan is the only one who even strikes me as evil anymore. That being said this isn't necessarily bad.
> 
> And Akatsuki is awesome. Every member save Konan has been great.



Kurapika was more than 17  
kurapica only killed ubo and it has alot of reasons ofcourse you know them
kurapica fight aganist rydan was a mind fight wasnt about power at all

well idont have a problem with naruto i like it but i am answering you


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 26, 2008)

GR arent really what you'd call SCARY (though they'd seem like that if youd have to go up against them ), they arent a bunch of insane brainless maniacs who'd kill just for the lulz (though they would for 'danchou', we need to find out the exact reason for their undying loyalty), they each have character and i think thats a barrier to them being 'scary'. Are they ruthless? undoubtedly, and very badass. 

 Comparing them with akatsuki is just so unfair on akatsuki who have nothing on GR. as a group, akatsuki were hopeless together (its not like we saw them having any discussions, and they probably never had any at all), and you can see now that only 5 members remain (please dont count taka). Madara running the things behind the scenes and how all that was handled (him being revealed 2 chapters after the long awaited revealing of the shadow AL) was disgraceful, and the two leaders have differing goals...

 Individually, they werent all that bad, though still they have nothing on the ryodan- we know much less about each of the ryodans background yet we've seen more on each (most) of the ryodans personality, and that has to mean something. Akatsuki was not only never really united, but its just that they dont give off the aura Ryodan do, and basically, they just dont compare- and thats coming from a relative fan of the narto manga.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2008)

> That's funny because I recall Kurapica being 16 when he killed 2 members of Genei Ryodan (the same age as Naruto, Sakura, Shikamaru, Sasuke).



Which Kurapica only achieved by a very specialised hatsu, and Kurapica being the only one to actually achiveve this. Tho he only actually took out Ubo, Pakunose killed herself. Akatsuki deaths and the number at which they happened was ridiculous, the konoha jounins wiped them one after the other, and lets not go in to a certain earth bows down to electricity jig

As for Pein, my god does he fail, so does Tobi, only Kisame and Zetsu give them any credence.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 26, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Which Kurapica only achieved by a very specialised hatsu, and Kurapica being the only one to actually achiveve this. Akatsuki deaths and the number at which they happened was ridiculous, the konoha jounins wiped them one after the other, and lets not go in to Sasuke v Deidara.....
> 
> As for Pein, my god does he fail, so does Tobi, only Kisame and Zetsu give them any credence.



Lets not forget the outracious shit that was Itachi vs Sasuke would have nothing on a fight like Kuroro vs Silva & Zeno in a million years.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

please naruto in spoiler tag


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol i guess theres still people left who haven't read the manga


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

yeah but nearly i know everything until sauske vs itachi
i try to avoid spoilers after that


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 26, 2008)

I dont blame them for not wanting to read that trainwreck  (Sorry KloWn, i hate part 2 as much as you hate TB  )

Part 1 is cool except for the last fight between Naruto and Sasuke, but one should jump to HxH after that 

HxH is Naruto done right added with more flavour imo


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 26, 2008)

Naruto isnt too bad a manga, though its far from great, and i can understand why it has gathered such a following, especially when part 1 was geniunely enticing.

also  in b4 giant megaharrison reply essay


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 26, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> GR arent really what you'd call SCARY (though they'd seem like that if youd have to go up against them ), they arent a bunch of insane brainless maniacs who'd kill just for the lulz (though they would for 'danchou', we need to find out the exact reason for their undying loyalty), they each have character and i think thats a barrier to them being 'scary'. Are they ruthless? undoubtedly, and very badass.
> 
> Comparing them with akatsuki is just so unfair on akatsuki who have nothing on GR. as a group, akatsuki were hopeless together (its not like we saw them having any discussions, and they probably never had any at all), and you can see now that only 5 members remain (please dont count taka). Madara running the things behind the scenes and how all that was handled (him being revealed 2 chapters after the long awaited revealing of the shadow AL) was disgraceful, and the two leaders have differing goals...
> 
> Individually, they werent all that bad, though still they have nothing on the ryodan- we know much less about each of the ryodans background yet we've seen more on each (most) of the ryodans personality, and that has to mean something. Akatsuki was not only never really united, but its just that they dont give off the aura Ryodan do, and basically, they just dont compare- and thats coming from a relative fan of the narto manga.



This basically. They're 2 different kinds of organizations. GR consists of people who have for the most part become comrades while Akatsuki consists of psychopaths held together by their own individual desires. This is why Akatsuki members mainly hate each other when Genei Ryodan members look out for one another. 

It's apples and oranges, they're different types of characters for different purposes. And while I like how little regard Akatsuki members show one another for the sake of their villainy, I also find GR's comradely with one another to be fascinating and entertaining. 

But my original point was that it's foolish to not expect teenagers to defeat whoever the antagonists are in a Shonen manga. You have that occurring across the board: if it be Naruto, One Piece, Bleach, HxH, D.Gray-man, Dragonball, or Kenshin. Thus I find criticizing one manga for it when another one also takes part in the practice to be silly. Personally I've never found the practice to be bad in the first place.

I don't even dislike Genei Ryodan (or HxH, else I wouldn't be posting in this thread), they're in my top 3 favorite antagonist organizations. However I also like Akatsuki and thus saw a need to defend them. 

*Though more on topic:* In any regard I don't think GR will actually be wiped out, as they're really not in the "villains" role anymore, though Kurapica will certainly settle his score with Lucifer by mangas end. 

By this point it looks like the final villain of HxH will be Jairo. And while I'm sure it was originally going to be someone else, given how Togashi has abandoned this manga I find it unlikely he's really going to introduce _another_ huge character after a Jairo-centric arc.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 26, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> also  in b4 giant megaharrison reply essay



You won


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 26, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> Naruto isnt too bad a manga, though its far from great, and i can understand why it has gathered such a following, especially when part 1 was geniunely enticing.
> 
> *also  in b4 giant megaharrison reply essay *



 lol i called it  

yeah megaharrison i see your point, but i far prefer the type of organisation that looks out for each other yet will be unimaginably ruthless to all else. We both know ryodan are awesome and akatsuki dont really compare, though i admire that you were trying to protect them 

 As for Jairo, yes i definetaly see him as a likely final villain, and no, ennoea- MELEORON IS NOT JAIRO


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 26, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> HxH is Naruto done right added with more flavour imo



Wrong.

Naruto is HxH done wrong, not the other way around


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 26, 2008)

Killua said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Naruto is HxH done wrong, not the other way around



Lol, true. But really the other way is right too


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 26, 2008)

Not really no, because Naruto is based on HxH.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 26, 2008)

KLoWn is gonna come in a bit and this thread will be on fire XD


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

for the 17 000 time hisoka is awesome


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 26, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> KLoWn is gonna come in a bit and this thread will be on fire XD





I hope not, i apologized on beforehand as you can see abit further up


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2008)

@MH: I've come to accept the practice of 13 year olds defeating huge villainous organsations, but the way Naruto did it was just awful. Anyway I do understand your point tho, nice red.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 26, 2008)

^ 

that was to 17k th post


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

i wanted to leave the 17000 to you hisoka
but you wasnt around for the last two days 
plus
you posted the 16 999


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 26, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i wanted to leave the 17000 to you hisoka
> but you wasnt around for the last two days
> plus
> you posted the 16 999



thanks I always do this


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

on-topic now, young people  *is probably the youngest in the thread atm*


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

mmmm so you are gary now or what?

HxH is near i cant wait


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Nope, all Freija baby.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 26, 2008)

w00t is this bullshit?! 
Im off for one day and this thread becomes a giant flamebait 



Ennoea said:


> @MH: I've come to accept the practice of 13 year olds defeating huge villainous organsations


"huge villainous organsations"? It's 10 people, and about the age thing, Kakashi said in the beginning of the Wave-arc that  kids younger than Naruto but better than him wasn't anything unusual, so there you go


----------



## Danchou (Sep 26, 2008)

Freija telling others to go ontopic. It feels.. strange. 

Hah, I've got one question for the nenexperts. How exactly does En work? I know En users can feel everything within the Ensphere, but how was Zeno able to pinpoint Kuroro with it in York Shin? Especially if Kuroro was just blending in with the other guests.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Freija telling others to go ontopic. It feels.. strange.
> 
> Hah, I've got one question for the nenexperts. How exactly does En work? I know En users can feel everything within the Ensphere, but how was Zeno able to pinpoint Kuroro with it in York Shin? Especially if Kuroro was just blending in with the other guests.



You notice the nen I suppose, and he never noticed Kuroro, Kuroro kept trying to evade it and ended up in the basement.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

when someone other than him is off topic
Freija  goes go back  ontopic 

i always thought they could detect his nen
but he could hide his nen
well i can answer that because there are other hunters after him so if he did that he will be naked and could take a fatal blow

so he hadnt any choice expect running until he was in the basement


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Stop being off-topic, I realy wanna be on-topic atm


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Stop being off-topic, I realy wanna be on-topic atm



you r the one off topic


----------



## Danchou (Sep 26, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> You notice the nen I suppose, and he never noticed Kuroro, Kuroro kept trying to evade it and ended up in the basement.


Hm, I was thinking it was something like that, but people can hide their nen with zetsu, right. So it still doesn't really make sense that he located him with En.

Hm, I think Nef mentioned something about checking people with his En. I should look it up.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Hm, I was thinking it was something like that, but people can hide their nen with zetsu, right. So it still doesn't really make sense that he located him with En.
> 
> Hm, I think Nef mentioned something about checking people with his En. I should look it up.



i said what i think about that read above


----------



## Juubi (Sep 26, 2008)

I thought that En strength varied from person to person, with people like Pitou being able to detect ANYONE within a certain range, regardless of how good they were at hiding their nen


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Hm, I was thinking it was something like that, but people can hide their nen with zetsu, right. So it still doesn't really make sense that he located him with En.
> 
> Hm, I think Nef mentioned something about checking people with his En. I should look it up.



As en can feel every motion, they should be able to feel that the nen points are forcibly closed if someone is inside the en ?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

voting is open
go vote for HxH
go go go go go go


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

I retract previous statement.



As a normal person always emits aura, just weak, wouldn't it be odd if they found a person completely without aura (Zetsu) now if he is just using ten, you can still feel his "strength" from the aura, and Ten is pretty much letting it out more than a person could ever do.


So they can feel the irregularities, in short, a nen user cannot hide amongst non-nenusers when en is around you.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

i dont remember nen well right now i will read it
i tried to find answer not related to nen


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

I haven't re-read HxH since last time we had a chapter release


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

but you reread about nen


----------



## Danchou (Sep 26, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i said what i think about that read above


Ah, sorry read over it. You might be right. But I think it would be weaksauce if he can't even walk around in zetsu without having nen on 24/7, in fear of potential attacks by the assassins. I doubt it's that.

I just checked. The Zoldyecks use En after they found out that the assassins that were after Kuroro were getting pwned in one hit. After the hit, he erased his nen in an instant and left no traces behind.

So he was using zetsu all the time and only used nen the moment he strikes and then slips back into darkness. That's why they use En to pinpoint him. So, I'm guessing En can somehow detect people irregardless of whether they are hiding their nen. I just don't really understand how.



Juubi said:


> I thought that En strength varied from person to person, with people like Pitou being able to detect ANYONE within a certain range, regardless of how good they were at hiding their nen


En size varies from person to person, but it seemed to me that they could only feel the form of people and objects in the sphere. Not somehow read their nen. So even if they used En they could only detect his physical form, so he could still blend in as a normal person with the rest.

I think Nef checks peoples persona with his En, though I'll have to check it.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Nope, I have a great memory.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

i will reread and think about that reckoner

Reckoner and Freija show me your voting


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

*escapes*^^^


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

come back here 
dont be a traitor  

@Reckoner
you are right even if you hide it can be sensed remember when gon and killua were going after machi and nobunaga


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Your answer is in your user cp.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

Freija a man of many mysteries
that is why you are seen in several places at the same time


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Nope, I just have 100/100 mbps internet


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

damn it where are the other hunters


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

In my hunter cage


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

you did it freija
everything was so red in your cage


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

I did what


----------



## Danchou (Sep 26, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> come back here
> dont be a traitor
> 
> @Reckoner
> you are right even if you hide it can be sensed remember when gon and killua were going after machi and nobunaga


That's right. It seems you can somewhat tell when Zetsu is being used (whereas In is only visivle with Gyo).

Nef says that En is not the type of ability with which you can automatically sense whether there is an intruder already within the vacinity.

So, it stands to reason that they Zeno and Silva should also not be able to locate Kuroro with En. Maybe, Kuroro was just stalling time for Illumi to take out the Godfathers. And decided to try and steal Silva's and Zeno's abilities at the same time after they had reached the basement.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

that would make sense as his objective was to steal as he said.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 26, 2008)

Another mystery solved. 

Plotholes in mah HxH? Never!

Ok, almost never.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 26, 2008)

No plotholes no, but the story is way to random however. Fucking sucks


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

i think that will be too risky for kuroro
also if Zeno wasnt able to locate Kuroro with En then zeno wasnt going to use it
even silva said its hard or something like that
so i am nearly sure they can detect him but how i dont know
or atleast there must be a reason
still not solved


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

If you guys read my post on last page maybe it would clear things up


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> If you guys read my post on last page maybe it would clear things up



last page is my post


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Link removed


----------



## Danchou (Sep 26, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> No plotholes no, but the story is way to random however. Fucking sucks


Evry arc, it's liek Im redding eh completly diffrend manga!



hgfdsahjkl said:


> i think that will be too risky for kuroro
> also if Zeno wasnt able to locate Kuroro with En then zeno wasnt going to use it
> even silva said its hard or something like that
> so i am nearly sure they can detect him but how i dont know
> ...


Nef said you can't detect whether intruders/infiltrators are already in the building with En. So, I still think my theory makes the most sense. 

Solved


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Nope, I just have 100/100 mbps internet


Damn. You. 

I also just saw toguro x yuusuke porn. Someone kill me.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Link removed



that is possible Freija 
but isnt there several hunters how would they know he is that one

also there might be several hunter doing what you said

if it was silva i would say that is it because he fough kuroro before 
but it was zeno

@reckoner
so why did they use EN


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

That's why I am happy I can't access BH.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> that is possible Freija
> but isnt there several hunters there how would they know he is that one
> 
> also there might be several hunter doing what you said
> ...



No, It was said they were all killed, and they probably recognize the auras of people they've met... like kurapica.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 26, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> that is possible Freija
> but isnt there several hunters how would they know he is that one
> 
> also there might be several hunter doing what you said
> ...


That's what I'm trying to figure out. 

Could be a plothole after all then.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

that is a good one Freija 

@Zaru and black leg sanji
go and voooooote

@Reckoner
as you know no plot holes in Hxh 
i like what freija said what do you think


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Yay, someone read my post


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2008)

> toguro x yuusuke porn



Ewwwww


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

go vote Ennoea


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Poor Zaru, I hope you'll get your sight back sometime.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

who are toguro and yuusuke


----------



## NeBy (Sep 26, 2008)

WHAAAA...?! Another 78 posts since my last post! You guys are nuts! I'm always busy an hour just to read all the stuff! 

And about 90% was off-topic crap too! 

Don't you guys have to WORK?   (No-one ever responds to that question  )




gixa786 said:


> i preferred it when gon and killua were in training personally. these last 30 chaps were ok but i preferred it near the beginning of this arc more.


Training was ok, and necessary even, to make it believable that they are going as strong as they do. The're actually several arcs where they train in.



Reckoner said:


> Drawing too much Pokkuro made Togashi's eyes hurt as his shine was too great onpanel.
> 
> Argh, not me too. I hated Pokkuro since he acted tough against Kurapica in the hunter exam.



What's all that Pokkuro-shit, anyway? Is it meant as a joke, like 'Tompa rules', or something? Pokkuru was a minor character - in fact, he even got more character in the anime than in the manga. He was mediocre to start with, wouldn't have passed the exam if Killua had bothered to fight him and well...isn't all THAT special. That said, Togashi makes for reasonably good side-characters, and Pokkuru wasn't bad. He'd gotten just enough character depth and 'screentime' to make his death  have some impact. And ability-wise, while certainly not top-tier, he seemed to have improved quite well, with his nen; possible above-average.

But it was still a minor character, and why people go on about it...I dunno.As a side-character, even Zitoh got more 'screentime'.



Killua said:


> I called a guy 10 meters away because I was too lazy to talk louder than what I normally do. I win.





Ennoea said:


> Oh yeah well im so lazy I once went to school with my shoe laces untied because I couldn't be bothered tying them



I was SO lazy, once, I didn't even bother to finish my sente





Freija is Chillin' said:


> Claymore is like a very bad version of Berserk.



I thought claymore (anime and manga) had it's good sides...hot blonde babes in cool uniforms, ready to hold big 'claymores' in their hand was pretty cool. Story wise it had some strong points too - the mysteries involving the awakened beings, the Organisation, what the abysmals are up to, etc...but you did have a lot of episodes who were weak, story-wise. (Meaning, nothing sensible, just some random beating-up). The same is true for the characters: a few are well-done (Clare, for instance), but as a whole, there are many 'blanc' Claymores, who are portrayed as being pretty important, but their real character deprth is that of minor sidecharacters, or less.

As a whole, I thought/think claymore is worth watching and - strongly depending on the episode - mildly to fairly entertaining...but it somehow misses the feeling of 'engagement' in the manga/anime that hxh and 12kingdoms had (at least for me). Also, especially in the manga, the conversation is often sub-par (often using the same onliners and saying 'tssch'), and totally not comparable to hxh.

But still, it ain't all that bad, just different.

(post too long; made it into 2)


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

YuYu Hakusho characters.


@NeBy, do you read like very very very old posts for lulz and then repost them for lulz ?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey NeBy

And I went, I saw, I voted

Lol looks like Soul Eater is gonna win



> who are toguro and yuusuke



Two characters that shouldn't be making out, thats who.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Tifa and Freija yuri is better


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah, Girl on Girl ^.^


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

is there a character called freija or our freija

wtf frija is a girl or what


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Freija is a nordic godess


----------



## NeBy (Sep 26, 2008)

part 2





Killua said:


> I've seen one AWESOME scene in One Piece (i'm not far into it)
> 
> Luffy was being executed - Full panel - "I'm gonna die" or something - Smiles awesomely
> 
> I love scenes like that


OP is one manga/anime I never managed to appreciate, to be honest. Maybe I just didn't try hard enough (only tried it a few times, and never was able to go beyond episode/chapter 3-4), but it just isn't my style, I think. It somehow irks me. It rubs me the wrong way...it's....too childish. It sometimes is like...pure idiocy...and I don't like that. A boy who eats a fruit(!) and becomes physically elastic like a rubber yo-yo and a talking boat and such...ah, fuck, that's nothing for me. I have no problem getting into a fantasy-world, but it must have *some* consistency and normality in it, or at least some logic and things that make sense (Togashi made a great job at that, with hxh).

Everytime I try to force myself in watching OP - mostly because I hear a lot of praise for it on this thread - I...just...simply...can't...muster it. I even thought Pokemons' target audience was probably higher.

Or maybe I'm just to grown-up for it, or it doesn't fit my taste for what I consider to be good anime/manga, I don't know. It's so incomparable with hxh, I'm always wondering why people here keep referring to it as the second best after hxh. It has NOTHING to do with the style and genre of hxh.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> li just wanted to know your opinion about shippuden since you like naruto as me
> 
> best part about shippuden is amazing episodes from ages to ages
> and the great openings



I had a bit of trouble 'getting into' Naruto as well. (Maybe I'm just not for the anime targeting the lower age - though I didn't mind dragonball). But I could overcome it in the case of Naruto, and well... it's pretty weak compared to hxh and a half-dozen other animes I've seen...but to be honest, it isn't as bad as I thought it was in the beginning (maybe that would be the case for OP too, but I just don't seem to be able to muster it long enough).

I found Naruto sometimes a bit over-the-top, frankly. Some concepts/fights were pretty stupid and childish, but some where good. The emo-moments used for Naruto (especially in the beginning) were a nice touch - but sadly overused during the series (especially shippendu). And, o yeah, I hate where the new season is going with those complete nonsensical over-the-top powers... That's just like dragonball, bleach, and most other shonen-anime. I mean, what, now they can, with some simple hand tricks,  create whole mountainranges, huge waterfalls, trees sprouting out everywhere, etc? But they're still carving out faces in the rock manually, and plowing the fields, and need manually laboured bridges to cross rivers? It all doesn't make sense.

That's ALWAYS the trouble with these mediocre animes: they start levelling up, and there's no stopping anymore once they've started, even if the powers are simply ridiculous and cause numerous contradictions all over the place.

hxh hasn't fallen into that pitfall as yet.

Now, all in all, there are some quite good episodes in naruto too, and I think some of the akatsuki members were pretty cool, and I like the mystery of the ultimate purpose of that group (and of Orochimaru too). They do lack that ambiguity of not completely being portrayed as bad guys like the GR. I mean, the GR are bad, but...strangely enigmatic and appealing in another way than the akatsuki are. The latter are more like the 'typical' villains in anime/manga, while Togashi's villains are NEVER quite typical.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> ha ha ha ha
> i told you to read Gi if you remember
> 
> but well you dont like GI that much anyway



GI was alright, though I agree I somehow liked the more subdued colors of the earlier arcs. Best arc (content-wise) was the GR arc, though.



Ennoea said:


> Most adapted anime I see as a waste of time, rather just read the manga and yeah I will be watching the new FMA anime, and seen FotNS and Black Lagoon.



The anime of hxh was on par with the manga, and in many respects even better (even the filler had real additional value added). Even the voices were near perfection. In all honesty, I think the anime was better than the manga. There are only two minor drawbacks to the anime compared to the manga; the music, while sometimes excellent, is - as a whole - nothing special (in in some cases not very good), and more importantly: sometimes the anime censored some blood&gore scenes that were a bit too graphical in the manga (the fight with Kastro comes to mind)...which is a really pity. But all in all, the anime adaptations is one of the best I've ever seen, sometimes even surpassing the manga.



Killua said:


> HxH manga > anime
> 
> end of discussion


That last sentence is quite the argument there! Lucky you explained your reasoning for your claim! 




mister. pek said:


> Anime is imo much better than the HxH manga. The fillers are wonderful and adds depth and more feeling to the series and is never out of place, the animation, VA, music...everything is top notch. The Requiem for Ubo, Ubo vs Kurapica, Gon vs Hisoka etc.
> 
> The anime fills in the gaps that are in the manga perfectly imo. This is one of very very few times I'll say that anime is better than manga.



True and agreed. Though there are a few minor points too, as I mentioned above.



gixa786 said:


> damn, i thought i'd quickly got rid of that post no matter.
> 
> but ye, its normally producers who mess up anime... especially those that are longer run than 26/50 eps. like naruto, bleach etc etc. hiruma was kinda messed up bad, i was like  when i 1st saw/heard him in anime form =/



hxh is a pretty long anime-serie too, by now...but it shows Togashis genius that, even now, it *never* gets boring or repetitive. I was as captivvated (and wanting to see more) by the first arc as by the last. (Well, ok, the first 6 epsiodes did have a slow start, but it never actually gets boringly predictable , as with a lot of other shonen-anime).




Ennoea said:


> @MH: I've come to accept the practice of 13 year olds defeating huge villainous organsations, but the way Naruto did it was just awful. Anyway I do understand your point tho, nice red.



It's in the line of expectation of 'typical' shonen, but...it isn't in my expectation for Togashi's hxh. Togashi tries at least to remain a semblance of realism...Naruto, bleach, etc. miserably fail in that, because of their obsession with dragon-ball-z style 'levelling-up'.

I know: it's *somewhat* to be expected of the genre, and the main protagonists always seem to be young teenagers capable of doing the impossible - but the manner in which it is portrayed is important, and one CAN NOT overdo it, without it becoming ridiculous in the end. It's at that stage we're getting now with the last seasons of Naruto and Bleach.

hxh, on the other hand, has been pretty reasonable, compared with other shonen.



Ennoea said:


> Lol the nen system is pretty complicated, when they explained it in the anime the first time round, it went in the one ear and out the other



Yeah, Togashi made quite an effort in the details and structure of the system. Another sign of his superiority compared to other mangakas.



Black Leg Sanji said:


> Hahahaha in fucking deed. Oh btw, GR >>>>> Akatsuki (Kakuzu is a fucking badass however)
> 
> Someone stop me with this comparisions, please, before i go on


Yes, let's stop it.



Killua said:


> Feitan alone >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Akatsuki
> 
> both in character and in power





Black Leg Sanji said:


> Tompa > any Naruto villain  (Not Kakuzu )



There it is: off-topic flame-taunting chit-chat.



> Also, Feitan to me used to be basically so motherfucking awesome its hard to describe (just under Killua and Hisoka), but ever since i found out he was a pedo, i cant really think of him as such anymore, though hes still badass and very strong.


Huh?  *Feitan* is a pedo? Don't you mean Hisoka? I can understand why you can't think of him as a **mother*fucking* badass, but still, he can be another kind of badass, no? 

Feitan is probably one of the best GR-fighters after Kuroro...and he certainly is the most sadistic one, I think. If I remember correctly, he has a penchant for torturing people, hasn't he?



Killua said:


> Him being a pedo makes him better in my eyes


LOL.  If that had been said by Gary, it would have sounded even stranger!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2008)

> Everytime I try to force myself in watching OP - mostly because I hear a lot of praise for it on this thread - I...just...simply...can't...muster it. I even thought Pokemons' target audency was probably higher.



Ooh Naughty

OP is awesome, just don't expect it to make too much sense, their strenght is driven by emotion.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

@neby
you didnt tell us what you think about zeno using EN


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

We just got proof, NeBy looks pages back for things to quote


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 26, 2008)

OP has Marshal. D. Fucking Teach, ofcourse its awesome.

Yeah i dont blame you if you dont have the patience to go farther if its not your thing.

It doesnt get great before the Arlong Arc.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 26, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> YuYu Hakusho characters.
> 
> 
> @NeBy, do you read like very very very old posts for lulz and then repost them for lulz ?



No, as I said:

I come home from work, and think to myself; well, let's see the handful of posts those [censored] have posted on the forum since I last posted/read them. Than I search my last post and then ...I notice there are, like, 300 posts since the last time I checked.

So, dutiful as I am, I begin to read ALL those posts, in the (currently vain) attempt in finding some fantastic posts...you know, the kind you would regret NOT having read them.  Ofcourse, these last months, it's 98% spam and off-topic stuff, so I get a bit frustrated, but since I'm busy reading anyway, I respond to everything that I find even remotely worth answering to (yeah, I know, I'm getting dragged in by the off-topicness myself  ) But, hey, all that reading and time wasted shifting through dozens of posts since my last post must have SOMETHING to show for! 


Somehow, I have to compress everything you guys have been doing/posting for the last day(s) in one hour. Hence my huge posts comprising everything said and done the last day(s). :amazed

I'm reasonably successful at it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

go vote for HxH


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 26, 2008)

What, where


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

manga of the month
The First Hokage Shodaime


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

You know, stop being so dutiful as you disrupt the awesome flow we had when you bring a milelong post from last week up  I suggest doing what I do, go to the page before the most recent, read up on the current subject, and jump in... much less spam posts to read through, I promise =)


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 26, 2008)

Hm... BAA is there, not an easy choice 

Its awesome from what i have read.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

as you like sure 
i read before you edit he he he


----------



## NeBy (Sep 26, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> @neby
> you didnt tell us what you think about zeno using EN



I must have missed that post between the *myriads and myriads* of posts I had to read since my own last post!


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

It was on two pages ago ?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

waiting for you and vote for HxH

damn it soul eater is 11
Frija use your power


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2008)

NeBy is a one off, let him post, he likes typing.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 26, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> as you like sure
> i read before you edit he he he



Yes it came out wrong, so i had too


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Ohh noes i just voted Soul eater by mistake


----------



## NeBy (Sep 26, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> You know, stop being so dutiful as you disrupt the awesome flow we had when you bring a milelong post from last week up  I suggest doing what I do, go to the page before the most recent, read up on the current subject, and jump in... much less spam posts to read through, I promise =)



There was an awesome flow? 

That would be a first!


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

GO READ YOUR DAMN REP AND DO IT FOR ME!


@NeBy


Awesome flow of my posts


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> GO READ YOUR DAMN REP AND DO IT FOR ME!
> 
> 
> @NeBy
> ...



i did it for you i mean as villian you should have few men here and there

@tifa damn it


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

ohhh 2ch says that HISOKA WILL DIE
@hgfdsahjkl
i was lying lulz


----------



## Danchou (Sep 26, 2008)

They should just count the votes from the first round.  HxH came out on top by quite a few votes.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Tifa, what happened the last time you read a spoiler from 2ch ?


----------



## NeBy (Sep 26, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> GO READ YOUR DAMN REP AND DO IT FOR ME!
> 
> 
> @NeBy
> ...



Aha...

Well, the awesomeness of *those* are probably in the flow itself, not in the posts!  

Edit: Now I'm msn-chit-chatting on this forum too...It's contagious!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

Tifa said:


> ohhh 2ch says that HISOKA WILL DIE
> @hgfdsahjkl
> i was lying lulz


oh you got me

dont say that about hisoka ever

do you mean they were voting or it is a rumor about the manga


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2008)

> ohhh 2ch says that HISOKA WILL DIE



Thats just stupid, 2ch


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

No i meant i was lying about voting mistake... but the rumor about Hisoka stays for awile


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Aha...
> 
> Well, the awesomeness of *those* are probably in the flow itself, not in the posts!
> 
> Edit: Now I'm msn-chit-chatting on this forum too...It's contagious!



I am contagious, just like AIDS.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2008)

I honestly don't mind if we don't get MotM, it just means more people post here and we can finally destroy those Claymores



> I am contagious, just like AIDS.



You spread through the ass?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

Tifa said:


> No i meant i was lying about voting mistake... but the rumor about Hisoka stays for awile



yes yes
i meant were they voting about hisoka vs kuroro


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Claymore


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yes yes
> i meant were they voting about hisoka vs kuroro


Well obviously...
I know Kuroro is strong but killing Hisoka is too much...


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 26, 2008)

Come of guys vote vote vote

October is Hunter X Hunter's month


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Well obviously...
> I know Kuroro is strong but killing Hisoka is too much...



kuroro will be the one to die


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Should be, but won't too many tards read boob series.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Dunno Kuroro is strong.... but i like Hisoka more so yeah he will win XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

We'll see, I don't want either to die... seriously.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2008)

You talking about Soul Eater? If anything I think E21 should win, its about to come to an end.

Anyway Hisoka v Kuroro is something we can only dream about, the epic struggle between these two, I bet the next arc will start by these two facing off


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> You talking about Soul Eater? If anything I think E21 should win, its about to come to an end.
> 
> Anyway Hisoka v Kuroro is something we can only dream about, the epic struggle between these two, I bet the next arc will start by these two facing off



American football is gay...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Well maybe noone of the will die they will just admin eachotehrs powers!
And i dont get how people like American football manga...


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 26, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> American football is gay...


You're gay 
ES21 is the best sports manga out there, tied with Slam Dunk.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Slam dunk is gay too, only good sports manga ever was Prince of Tennis, and even that was gay.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> You're gay
> ES21 is the best sports manga out there, tied with Slam Dunk.


TIED WITH SLAM DUNK? WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2008)

> And i dont get how people like American football manga...



Because of Hiruma, easily one of the best male characters in shonen.



> Slam dunk is gay too, only good sports manga ever was Prince of Tennis, and even that was gay.



PoT is gay.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 26, 2008)

Sports mangas

Never interested me in the slightest

HNI having 800+ chapters is just pure lol.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 26, 2008)

Tifa said:


> TIED WITH SLAM DUNK? WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT!


Have you even read ES21?


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Because of Hiruma, easily one of the best male characters in shonen.
> 
> 
> 
> PoT is gay.



Didn't I say that already ?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Have you even read ES21?



have you even read slam dunk 

@neby were talking about how was zeno supposed to be able to detect kuroro
and know him from all the people plus he is hiding his nen also
and how is it possible for En to detect someone hiding his aura


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Have you even read ES21?


i did first chapters and it sucked....Seriously it got nothing to do with Slam Dunk... Slam Dunk is GAR


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 26, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> have you even read slam dunk


I have, your point? 


Tifa said:


> i did first chapters and it sucked....Seriously it got nothing to do with Slam Dunk... Slam Dunk is GAR


Then read some more.
ES21 > SD most of the time.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2008)

> Didn't I say that already ?



I was reinstating the point, its so gay that it needed to be said twice


----------



## NeBy (Sep 26, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Didn't I say that already ?



I'm trying to to get the flow going (again), here, people! 

Unbelievable how much idle non-hxh talk is on this forum, lately. 

Now, what was it about the use of En?

As far as I can deduce, it makes it possible to discover all persons/objects in the diameter/reach of the en, even persons in Zetsu. That doesn't mean it can't also detect basic nen. So, if all persons emit an aura (non-nen-users a paltry, typically common 'untrained' one, no doubt) it still would be possible to pin-point Kuroro if he used zetsu, because then they would be able to 'feel' a person without any nen/aura, not even the one of a normal person.

It would be as conspicuous as when he did use his nen.

That said, he actually WANTED to fight the Zaoldyecks, so maybe he didn't want to mingle with other persons in the first place.

(If that was what the discussion was about...)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

to who said slam dunk is gay why do you think that ?


----------



## NeBy (Sep 26, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> to who said slam dunk is gay why do you think that ?



For fucks' sake! 

Ok, that's it! I'm going to bed.  :shrooms


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

DAMMIT i just saw a site and it said to have chapter 281 and I WAS WTF!!! but it was a scam site.....


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 26, 2008)

Eyeshield 21 is freaking awesome

On topic: Kurapica is a girl


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I'm trying to to get the flow going (again), here, people!
> 
> Unbelievable how much idle non-hxh talk is on this forum, lately.
> 
> ...



also there are other nen user there so it could be hard to detect him
but as freija said propably zeno recognized other hunters (assassins)nen so he could detect kuroro
that was the conclusion but Reckoner left he had other opinion 
disscusion end with me asking him what he thinks about what Freija said


 i dont agree that kuroro wanted to fight Zaoldyecks
he was forced to fight them after running from zeno En


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

He was forced to the basement, but ended up thinking "oh well, I am in this position might as well get some useful skills"


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

damn it seems neby left i was writing 
slam dunk was a quick post 
she should have waited a little


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 26, 2008)

Kancent said:


> On topic: Kurapica is a girl



Reckoner is gonna rage at you for that one.

But i second that comment


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

If Kurapika is a girl then Gon and d leorio are gay...


----------



## Crowe (Sep 26, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Slam dunk is gay too, only good sports manga ever was Prince of Tennis, and even that was gay.


Oh. Fuck off. How dare you ? Slam Dunk! is one of the best mangas I've ever read. It's hilarious and has a feeling that drags one into the series and you'll find yourself sitting there gaping and orgasming due to the sheer awesomeness of the series. The last 3 volumes of the series gave me constantly goosebump, Rukawa and Sakuragi's hi5 made my year when I first read it.

How can you compare ti with PoT and how can you call it gay!? 


KLoWn said:


> I have, your point?
> 
> Then read some more.
> ES21 > SD most of the time.


Pfft. SD >>>>>>>>>> ES21. 

While I really enjoy reading ES21, it feels like every match is a repeat of the previous one...they meet the "omg best team!?" and at manages to win due to a come back and Sena coming up with a new move and defeating the other teams ace...and voila! Victory! They keep meeting the ULTIMATE team constantly and beating extreme odds against them. I do enjoy the series but no way imo that it comes close to Slam Dunk!

Slam Dunk! > HnI > ES21.

I can honestly say that no manga have given me the same feeling that Slam Dunk! gave me when I first read it. It was simply amazing and still is. I have re-read it at least a dozen times now.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

I would agree with Pek. when i first read SD it drove me into it and i kept reading it no matter what! The ending of SD was PURE EPIC! and i laughed so many times with this manga XD


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 26, 2008)

mister. pek said:


> Oh. Fuck off. How dare you ? Slam Dunk! is one of the best mangas I've ever read. It's hilarious and has a feeling that drags one into the series and you'll find yourself sitting there gaping and orgasming due to the sheer awesomeness of the series. The last 3 volumes of the series gave me constantly goosebump, Rukawa and Sakuragi's hi5 made my year when I first read it.
> 
> How can you compare ti with PoT and how can you call it gay!?
> 
> ...


Everyone that thinks PoT is better than Slam Dunk should be shot. How can  you compare that piece of shit to SD???? Everything about SD is just perfect. Really well written. Great characters and it really pulls you in. People who don't even like basketball fall in love with this manga. That's how powerful it is. Who the fuck cares about PoT. It's just a small arrogant shit that does crazy ass moves and evolves in weird ways. Besides the writing is bagger compared to SD. 
HnI on the other hand is also a really good sports manga. I've never read ES21 though. 
Anyone know if Rookies is any good?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

i wonder how a rocky manga that continues for 800+ chapters can be that good...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

fear the slam dunk fans 
look at how awesome my sig is


----------



## Fran (Sep 26, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I'm trying to to get the flow going (again), here, people!
> 
> Unbelievable how much idle non-hxh talk is on this forum, lately.
> 
> ...



I remember when we first shown Nobunaga's En. It was what, 3m? We were all like  . And then...Pitou whips his 1mile En out. 

I don't think it's possible to hide from En. Otherwise, sneaking into the King's Palace would have been just that much easier. 
Novu's ability actually has alot of potential. 


For those of you with BH Access.
loans
 Futa


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> fear the slam dunk fans
> look at how awesome my sig is


Sakuragi was the best though


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Sakuragi was the best though



sendoh 
you need to reread 

sakuragi second


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> sendoh
> you need to reread
> 
> sakuragi second


Without Sakuragi they would kiss the championship ass 
even Sendoh admits that Sakuragi is the best


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

if sendoh had the same team as sakurage he could have won the championship 
he nearly kicked ass of Shohoku and Kainan alone 

i dont remember sendoh saying that


----------



## Crowe (Sep 26, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> Everyone that thinks PoT is better than Slam Dunk should be shot. How can  you compare that piece of shit to SD???? Everything about SD is just perfect. Really well written. Great characters and it really pulls you in. People who don't even like basketball fall in love with this manga. That's how powerful it is. Who the fuck cares about PoT. It's just a small arrogant shit that does crazy ass moves and evolves in weird ways. Besides the writing is bagger compared to SD.
> HnI on the other hand is also a really good sports manga. I've never read ES21 though.
> Anyone know if Rookies is any good?


I enjoyed reading Rookies. Lots of grown ups/thugs crying and stuff but yeah, it's kinda like GTO. Teacher who tries to change a class of delinquents. 

Some stupid old gifs I made ;]

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> if sendoh had the same team as sakurage he could have won the championship
> he nearly kicked ass of Shohoku and Kainan alone
> 
> i dont remember sendoh saying that


The last game when they trained Shohoku for the Championship  Sakuragi pwned everyone and soloed their asses . HE IS simply the best! even when he was sick in hospital  everyone played good because they where thinking of him 
Sakuragi>SD verse

And lol pek the kicking gif FTW i remember how many times i laughed when gorilla punched them XD


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

awesome pek

oh slam dunk 
too bad you ended early 

yosh anyone know what chapters are  Shohoku  vs sannoh i will read that now

do you have some gif of sendoh owning sakuragi and rukawa


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

GORI GORI GORI!!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 26, 2008)

I loved slam dunk, wasnt a fan of the ending though 

Tied with Eyeshield for my favorite sports manga


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Wait whats bad about Slam Dunk ending?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2008)

slam dunk wasnt supposed to end like that
the mangaka get lazy and end it

but still end was good


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

to me the ending was epic the letter that she sent to Sakuragi pretty much explains everything XD
AND BTW i started re-reading Hxh XD


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 26, 2008)

The fact that they lost the tourny, and it just kinda ended. I didnt really feel any closure


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 26, 2008)

But you have to see it as winning the tourney cause they defeated sannoh (Sannoh has been the defending national champion for three years running and is ranked as an AA team). I'm actually glad Inoue didn't do the other matches from the tourney cause it would only show them getting there asses kicked.

@Pek, thanks. I liked GTO. So if it's like GTO only with sports, I'm game!


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah they beat that but it just kinda left me unfufilled, as awesome as that last match was.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

The letter was the best thing ever happen in the manga.... i almost cried!!


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 27, 2008)

I see this is a very in depth discussion about Hunter X Hunter


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 27, 2008)

well tbh slam dunks ending was good, but not great, i was satisfied, but perhaps not maybe as i had expected to be at the end of such an awesome manga.

 EVERYONE VOTE FOR HUNTER X HUNTER, WERE LOSING


----------



## Freija (Sep 27, 2008)

stop talking about other mangas.


----------



## cracKilz (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh wait! this is the hunter hunter forum isn't it? If u want to talk about other manga, then use aim or whatever.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 27, 2008)

cracKilz said:


> Oh wait! this is the hunter hunter forum isn't it? If u want to talk about other manga, then use aim or whatever.


Lawlz, be quiet you.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 27, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Lawlz, be quiet you.



 lawls, be nice you 

and lets think of a new topic: LIKE NETERO V MERUEM  (who will win people)


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

I wish Killua would kill netero back then with the stupid ball game :/


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2008)

Okay we really need to get back to HxH, we could discuss robocop

Point blank ranged explosions took Gaara out. His body sand didnt do anything to help him.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Okay we really need to get back to HxH, we could discuss robocop
> 
> Point blank ranged explosions took Gaara out. His body sand didnt do anything to help him.


DENIED! dont remind that again nooooooo


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 27, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Okay we really need to get back to HxH, we could discuss robocop
> 
> Point blank ranged explosions took Gaara out. His body sand didnt do anything to help him.


How about we discuss the pic to the left of robocop, how the fuck is that supposed to be a boy??


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> How about we discuss the pic to the left of robocop, how the fuck is that supposed to be a boy??


Ask togashi if he remembers the answer


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2008)

What manly boys wear make up and look like Geisha's too


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

OMG i cant believe Hxh is loosing from Soul eater!! come on people!!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 27, 2008)

^ like you actually thought HxH was more popular then Soul Eater on these forums


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

Well considering that hxh thread (with he old one) have tons of posts and soo many people claims to like it yes....


----------



## Danchou (Sep 27, 2008)

It is actually probably more popular. In the previous poll HxH won by a huge margin.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 27, 2008)

HxH is losing since no one wants to have a manga that never comes out as MotM.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 27, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> also there are other nen user there so it could be hard to detect him
> but as freija said propably zeno recognized other hunters (assassins)nen so he could detect kuroro
> that was the conclusion but Reckoner left he had other opinion
> disscusion end with me asking him what he thinks about what Freija said
> ...



Well, I don't know about 'forced'... Let's face it, if he really wanted to get out of the building, he could have. My impression is that he, indeed, sensed Zenos' En, and withdrew...but only so far as to pick the stage where he wanted to fight them. Kuroro was never really scared about any of the assassins (though he might have underestimated the Zoaldyecks, especially since they were with two).

Btw, I don't think one can have an 'in-depth' insight/reading of ones' nen through En. I deduce this by the fact that Pitou - who, we all agree, outclasses everyone in that area - was unable to determine the nature of the 'smoke-rabbits' of Morau. For sure, she detected them from a long distance, and she was able to tell there was 'something wrong' with it (they were not real living beings), but she couldn't make out what, exactly. So I don't think one can actually get a detailed nen-analysis with the use of En.

As for a lot of others being there with nen...such as? All the other major nen-assassins were already killed, and the majority left were Mafioso-bosses who weren't nen-users at all. There weren't any strong nen-users left, basically, apart from Kurapica, Kuroro, and the Zoaldeyks. With his aura in complete zetsu, he would have been  spotted. With his nen-ability on, he would have been spotted equally.

So, basically, he either had to run out of the building, or choose the place to fight them. He did the last.




Mattaru said:


> I remember when we first shown Nobunaga's En. It was what, 3m? We were all like  . And then...Pitou whips his 1mile En out.
> 
> I don't think it's possible to hide from En. Otherwise, sneaking into the King's Palace would have been just that much easier.
> Novu's ability actually has alot of potential.
> ...



Yeah. Though we've seen Zenos' En too, and that was really impressive too. I guess Pitou is just special with En, being an ant and all that (and just having exceptional talent for it, because Pufu is an ant too, but his En was even smaller than Zeno's). Also, while all the other En used had a circular shape with a fixed radius, Pitous' En was quite different.

Edit: btw, I used to have BH access...so why can't I enter anymore? 



Kancent said:


> I see this is a very in depth discussion about Hunter X Hunter



You can say that again. It's ALWAYS about something else, these days. 



uchiha-alia said:


> well tbh slam dunks ending was good, but not great, i was satisfied, but perhaps not maybe as i had expected to be at the end of such an awesome manga.
> 
> EVERYONE VOTE FOR HUNTER X HUNTER, WERE LOSING



It would be better if you always put the link up when saying that (and say the voting thingy is on top). As it is now, I'm sure some don't even know what you're talking about.)

It would be SO cool if hxh had it's own domain-forum.  

PS. Only a couple more, and we take the lead again!!



Freija is Chillin' said:


> stop talking about other mangas.



You said it! Though...  ...you're not really the one who should talk...



cracKilz said:


> Oh wait! this is the hunter hunter forum isn't it? If u want to talk about other manga, then use aim or whatever.


Agreed. I can understand a side-track post now and then, but these last days have been too much. If you really want a whole thread in discussing slam dunk or other anime, go to other forums. This is hxh, after all. It's not like we're being intolerant and we can't deal with a little talk or reference to other anime, but if it's really about discussing it without any hxh stuff, you're not in the right place...



Ennoea said:


> Okay we really need to get back to HxH, we could discuss robocop
> 
> The KN4 Scene



Discus what about her, exactly?



Ennoea said:


> What manly boys wear make up and look like Geisha's too



Well, give her a break. I mean, him. He's only ten, after all; how manly can you be? That said...he definitely looks like a girl. He IS wearing make-up, has pouted lips and girly-eyelashes, and IS wearing a geisha outfit. I guess his mom really, really wanted a girl, after having got 4 boys already.

Poor kid. (Well, unless he's comfortable as a boy being treated like a girl...maybe he likes that stuff).

That said, I guess he's perfect for Hisoka and other people with his inclination. 

Edit: Speaking of bishiness; look at this:

The KN4 Scene

Now, see Pitou standing there? That IS a pose of a woman, god dammit! No bloke would stand like that.

Oooh...she is *such* a sexy babe... so hot, that pussy-bitch.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 27, 2008)

just another reminder people:
come on, we're back in action and we NEED the manga of the month, and were LOSING (and some of the regular posters here havent voted)- 
*VOTE NOW for hunter x hunter*


----------



## Danchou (Sep 27, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Well, I don't know about 'forced'... Let's face it, if he really wanted to get out of the building, he could have. My impression is that he, indeed, sensed Zenos' En, and withdrew...but only so far as to pick the stage where he wanted to fight them. Kuroro was never really scared about any of the assassins (though he might have underestimated the Zoaldyecks, especially since they were with two).
> 
> Btw, I don't think one can have an 'in-depth' insight/reading of ones' nen through En. I deduce this by the fact that Pitou - who, we all agree, outclasses everyone in that area - was unable to determine the nature of the 'smoke-rabbits' of Morau. For sure, she detected them from a long distance, and she was able to tell there was 'something wrong' with it (they were not real living beings), but she couldn't make out what, exactly. So I don't think one can actually get a detailed nen-analysis with the use of En.
> 
> ...


Heh, I think I can agree with you.

+ your Nef comment made me laugh.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 27, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> just another reminder people:
> come on, we're back in action and we NEED the manga of the month, and were LOSING (and some of the regular posters here havent voted)-
> *VOTE NOW for hunter x hunter*



Ermmm...I've seen your rep-comment...but I'll have you know I've already voted for hxh *yesterday*. And I can't vote twice (I know: I tried it  ).

So, we need another 4 or so on hxh to vote. Well, maybe more, if Soul eater is having some other votes, still.

BTW, I think they're cheating: there are nicks there, voting for Soul Eater, who were only created just a few days ago...some coincidence, huh?

I guess we could do the same...


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 27, 2008)

^^ lol NeBy, its just that we need to win this  but seriously our own subforum is awesome, besides its appropriate since we got it exactly 12 months ago (last october) and it was also the time of our return from the (mega) hiatus (this is fate ) the fact that were returning on the exact date is probably that bastard togashi doing it for the lulz. Anyways, its just a month and its not too big a deal if we dont get it

also, THEYVE BEEN PLOTTING AGAINST US   we must create countless dupes to win

 yeah, like i said- it doesnt matter


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 27, 2008)

I hate this thread.

Everytime I shut off the computer it progresses a few pages, and I'm too lazy to go back and check and there's always a new topic


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

I can use my powers in blender and ask from them to help voting... but it wouldnt be fair though.
Killua  youl get your ass kicked soon by gon so stop moaning :Lmao


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 27, 2008)

Tifa said:


> I can use my powers in blender and ask from them to help voting... but it wouldnt be fair though.
> Killua  youl get your ass kicked soon by gon so stop moaning :Lmao



doooooooooo it

i remember whats his face shroomsday the admin he made a thread in there for hajime no ippo votes and guess what it won


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 27, 2008)

lol Killua, when this thread was at the peak of its activity (when we were actually getting chapters released), youd go off for a couple of hours and find 15 extra pages  its all good though.

 LH you dont need to do that lol, just tell slips and wouter about it, theyll vote anyways 

 As for Gon V Killua, i for one dont think it'll happen, It would take alot of abuse from Gon before Killua would ever retaliate, hes too good a friend lol. True Gon 'shouted' at him, but all will be well (besides Killua would probably win). As for the future, who knows


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 27, 2008)

Shit, my vote edged HxH to a 29/28 lead


----------



## Danchou (Sep 27, 2008)

Just as planned. 

In all honesty. I think Soul Eater deserves a manga of the month anytime soon. Just not this time.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 27, 2008)

wooooooo
i went to sleep then when i wake up HxH is winning after i though it lost

and if kuroro wanted to fight Zaoldyecks my respect for him increased


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 27, 2008)

So Reckoner, did you rage at the Kurapica is a girl comment like i predicted


----------



## NeBy (Sep 27, 2008)

Killua said:


> I hate this thread.
> 
> Everytime I shut off the computer it progresses a few pages, and I'm too lazy to go back and check and there's always a new topic



You shouldn't be complaining too loudly! Most of the time, you're one of the major culprits and the cause that it moves so fast (and with so little relevance to hxh)!

That said, I recognise the situation (since I've been there several times myself) and I'll give you advice on how one can proceed:

First, you start by finding back your last post. Then, you need to read all of the posts that have been posted since then - but don't look at the page-indication at the bottom! It will only make you depressed! Take it one page at a time, and everytime imagine that it's the last page...that way, you'll be able to endure it longer.

Also, once you know the posters a bit, you can fast-read the posts of those you know usually make crappy posts (You can't skip them altogether though, since you never know).

For each post you find mildly interesting and want to respond to, click on the accumulating quote thingy. then you click on the normal 'quote' button (this can be an uninteresting one, just remove it, in that case). Then you go by posting a response to every comment you selected. Since it were posts you shifted through yourself, you need to put something there that makes a bit sense and do your best in not being irrelevant or cheap. Your whole post should have a considerable length, due to the many quotes and your in-depth responses.

All this will take you around 1-2 hours, I've noted out of experience.

At the end of those two hours, you'll need to restart again, because by that time, another dozen posts or so will be posted.

However, after 2 or 3 times doing this, you will have catched up to everyone, and will be able to discus in real-time. At least, until the next day.

Enjoy! 




Tifa said:


> I can use my powers in blender and ask from them to help voting... but it wouldnt be fair though.
> Killua  youl get your ass kicked soon by gon so stop moaning :Lmao



All is fair in war and love! And we DO love hxh, don't we?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 27, 2008)

Winning by two (AWESOME). Also, yes Reckoner, i think SE is a great manga, and there will be no hard feelings if it wins but this month is our month since we're back in action.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 27, 2008)

i said there i love SE too
but now HxH is kicking ass as it should


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 27, 2008)

NeBy said:


> You shouldn't be complaining to loudly! Most of the time, you're one of the major culprits that it moves so fast (and with so few relvance to hxh)!
> 
> that said, I recognise to situation (since I've been there serveral times myself) and I'll give you advice on how one can procede:
> 
> ...



That's in-depth, but there's a problem...

I'm lazy D:


----------



## Danchou (Sep 27, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> wooooooo
> i went to sleep then when i wake up HxH is winning after i though it lost
> 
> and if kuroro wanted to fight Zaoldyecks my respect for him increased


Yup, Kuroro sure lives up to the hype. I really think he's supposed to be one of the strongest people in HxH. Togashi sure gave him an ability that supports that notion.



Black Leg Sanji said:


> So Reckoner, did you rage at the Kurapica is a girl comment like i predicted


No. My mind blocks it out automatically. 

*Goes off to find the post so he can secretly neg you*



NeBy said:


> You shouldn't be complaining to loudly! Most of the time, you're one of the major culprits that it moves so fast (and with so few relvance to hxh)!
> 
> that said, I recognise to situation (since I've been there serveral times myself) and I'll give you advice on how one can procede:
> 
> ...


Bolded for awesome. Btw, am I one of those. 



uchiha-alia said:


> Winning by two (AWESOME). Also, yes Reckoner, i think SE is a great manga, and there will be no hard feelings if it wins but this month is our month since we're back in action.


Yup yup, that's why I want HxH to win this time though I think Alita and Soul Eater are good manga's. I first thought we might postpone our reign to the next 10 batch of chapters, but knowing Togashi who knows when we'll get those.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

Well i wont make the thread now but if i see Hxh Loosing the lead again il use my powers 
And lol i think Killua is overrated because he is from the same race as Hisoka...


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 27, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> No. My mind blocks it out automatically.



If you can block this one out i will praise you:



Kurapica is a mangirl 100 percent canon





> *Goes off to find the post so he can secretly neg you*



I saw what you did there


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

Kurapika aint girl


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 27, 2008)

Crossdressing as one which made him(it) perfectly look like one says otherwise 








Kalluto > Kurapica though in the girllookalike department


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 27, 2008)

i never though of Kurapika as girl


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 27, 2008)

Karuto seriously wins in that manner.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

TO me Killua looks like a girl as well


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 27, 2008)

To me, a guy who names himself after a fictional _girl_ character screams gay


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

Killua said:


> To me, a guy who names himself after a fictional _girl_ character screams gay


At least it gave me reps 
I want to see you screaming when Killua dies


----------



## Gary (Sep 27, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> EVERYONE VOTE FOR HUNTER X HUNTER, WERE LOSING



WHAT       !?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 27, 2008)

In all honestly, Killua dying could be a nice plotwist, although I'd fucking scream and go to Japan to kill Togashi personally.

Also, Killua is not my absolute favorite character.


----------



## Gary (Sep 27, 2008)

Killua said:


> In all honestly, Killua dying could be a nice plotwist, although I'd fucking scream and go to Japan to kill Togashi personally.
> 
> Also, Killua is not my absolute favorite character.



Then who is your favorite character?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 27, 2008)

It's a toss-up between Danchou, Feitan, Killua, Pokkuru (), the overhyped Ging and possibly a few others.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

ok i agree about the other 3 but whats the fetish you have about Pokkuru?? stupid archers


----------



## Danchou (Sep 27, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> If you can block this one out i will praise you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Filler scene is filler, so I can live with that. 

+ Can mangirls ever be as badass as this? link 1 link 2.

Didn't think so.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a soft spot for minor characters. Nikkoru from Gundam SEED for instance. I fucking loved that guy D:


----------



## Danchou (Sep 27, 2008)

Pokkuro was filler. He was the only person that passed the hunter exam that had trouble learning ren.

Well, him and Leorio.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 27, 2008)

Killua said:


> I have a soft spot for minor characters. Nikkoru from Gundam SEED for instance. I fucking loved that guy D:


Was that a guy?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 27, 2008)

Killua said:


> I have a soft spot for minor characters. Nikkoru from Gundam SEED for instance. I fucking loved that guy D:



you can love hanzo everyone likes hanzo not Pokkuro
i think  you can like Pokkuro but he wasnt a badass at all


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

Talking about hanzo i really love the punch he gave to Gon


----------



## Danchou (Sep 27, 2008)

How does y'all think Hanzo compares to current Gon and Killua? I think he might still be ahead of them. I imagine him being closer to Shoot and Knuckles' level.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 27, 2008)

if his nen is strong i say he will be > Shoot and Knuckles
his physical combat ability is max
since he was a child he was raised as a ninja
i hope we see more of him


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 27, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you can love hanzo everyone likes hanzo not Pokkuro
> i think  you can like Pokkuro but he wasnt a badass at all





SAY WHAT?! That right there > Hisoka


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 27, 2008)

killua you will never be awesome until you like hisoka

oh and you should forget about that Pokkuro


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL Red bow>hisoka?? seriously


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 27, 2008)

killua dont like hisoka 
but Pokkuro


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 27, 2008)

The technique itself > Hisoka's pussy gum 

Why do you think we only saw 2 out of 7 arrows? Because Pokkuru was fucking overpowered I tell you.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 27, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Filler scene is filler, so I can live with that.
> 
> + Can mangirls ever be as badass as this? link 1 link 2.
> 
> Didn't think so.



So isnt it suspicious that filler writers added a scene like that not to mention the one with him and Leorio on that hotel ship


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

Or he could only fire 2 of them?
dude hisoka can Kill Pakkuru only by looking at him Pakkuru will piss his pants


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 27, 2008)

Pokkuru >>>>> ant who was equal to Shizuku of the Ryodan.

Canon.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 27, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Bolded for awesome. Btw, am I one of those.
> 
> Yup yup, that's why I want HxH to win this time though I think Alita and Soul Eater are good manga's. I first thought we might postpone our reign to the next 10 batch of chapters, but knowing Togashi who knows when we'll get those.



LOL. You shouldn't be too concerned (though I'm flattered that it seems to matter  ). You've made enough good posts to be placed in my 'above-average' category, and I always read those - apart from those times I skip whole pages, because I waited like 2-3 days to check things and I otherwise would need more then 6 hours to get around the current topic - which would leave me sleepless.

So, you see, even I make the error of looking at the page-indicator sometimes - and get too frustrated to read them all.  
But in that case, I skip every post in those pages; it's not individually determined.

To be honest, I have like, 5 categories. It's not all that well defined, but the lowest category is meant for posts like that of ET and such. My eyes simply  glide over it, just long enough to get the confirmation it's crap again, then I move on to the next post.

Now, of course; I was only saying a general truth, me thinks. We all like some posts/posters more than others. I know my huge in-depth posts analysing even small details of the hxh universe aren't to everyones' taste neither, but I have no problem with it. Mostly, people who are too lazy or not interested in those, are posters that almost always make posts of lower-than-cat-3 posts anyway, so it's not a great loss, and I'm not losing sleep over it. Everyone may decide for themselves what they like, after all.

That said, sometimes they can be funny. And sometimes, they can pleasantly surprise you with a well-made post...that's why I never skip posts automatically, based on the earlier responses from those posters. Also, there are currently a lot of new posters here, of whom I didn't make up my mind yet. 

But, you know, it's only a personal evaluation for getting through a lot of posts in a reasonable way; it doesn't mean I disrespect other posters. I always think by myself: well, they can't be that sucking bad, since they prefer hxh above all other anime/manga. 

Though, I think I never hid it or made a secret about it: I prefer posts with some well-thought-out  hxh relevant topics/ideas/reasonings. Posters that often post such things...I give more attention to what they write. It's that simple.


PS.We're back in the lead again! But don't stop voting because of that! I never tried out any of the others, except SE...but I didn't like that one much. again, it looked to idiotic: I'm not into the 'absurd' kinda manga/anime. Than again, it could be my loss/fault, because I didn't try hard/long enough. I've experienced before that, with some anime, you only 'get into it' after some considerable time and effort. There have been some that I thought were pretty crappy in the beginning before, only to find them quite enjoyable, after a time. So..I dunno. I still feel OP and co is not really the genre I'm ever going to like the most, though.



Black Leg Sanji said:


> If you can block this one out i will praise you:[/IMG]
> 
> Kurapica is a mangirl 100 percent canon
> 
> ...



hmm. Well, I wouldn't mind if Kurapica was a girl. I don't see why everyone is making a fuzz about it. He's quite cute as a bishi-boy...he would be evenly cute as a bishi-girl. It doesn't really matter; you guys should get out of your traditional thinking-patterns about it. 

In some hxh hentai she's depicted with brests, however...that I did find a bit upsetting. They should have made him/her flat-chested. You have girls/women like that. Kurapica with huge tits don't seem...right...somehow. Even for hxh hentai, it's not canon...




Tifa said:


> Kurapika aint girl





Black Leg Sanji said:


> Crossdressing as one which made him(it) perfectly look like one says otherwise
> 
> Kalluto > Kurapica though in the girllookalike department



True for the last sentence.

As for the clothes; he wasn't really cross-dressing. His clothes were just as the rest of Kurapica: completely ambiguous. I never knew for sure whether he was a boy or girl (until the end of the GR arc), and I liked it that way.

Contrary to Kalluto and Pitou: with those, there was no gender-ambiguity: they were clearly portrayed as female. Canon or not; I think almost all (when first seeing them) thought they were female. In fact, I still contend Pitou IS female (depending on how you define it). 






Killua said:


> Karuto seriously wins in that manner.



True. So does Pitou. 



Tifa said:


> TO me Killua looks like a girl as well



True, a little bit. Though I never doubted that he was a boy. I just thought he was a boy with some female traits. (Well, physically, like his eyes, I mean; he always acted/behaved as a boy). Well, as Hisoka probably would agree: boys can be cool/cute too.  But...somehow, you don't have the female-touch-feeling about Gon, for instance. He's just plainly a boy.

But in any case: while there are others who are much more female-looking, Kurapica is still the best example in the hxh series of someone who's sexual ambiguous and androgynous.

Gon is all boy-ish looking.
Killua is mainly boy-ish looking.
Kalluto and Pitou are all female-looking.
Kurapica is half boy-ish, half female-looking.

Plus, with those last 3, their behaviour is quite ambiguous too.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 27, 2008)

NeBy said:


> In some hxh hentai *she's* depicted with brests, however...that I did find a bit upsetting. They should have made him/her flat-chested. You have girls/women like that. Kurapica with huge tits don't seem...right...somehow. Even for hxh hentai, it's not canon...



Aha! So you admit it! 

As for the rest: Ewwwwwww


----------



## NeBy (Sep 27, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Talking about hanzo i really love the punch he gave to Gon


Yeah. Hanzo is definitely a character I would love to see back in the series.



Reckoner said:


> How does y'all think Hanzo compares to current Gon and Killua? I think he might still be ahead of them. I imagine him being closer to Shoot and Knuckles' level.


It would depend on how fast he learned nen and trained in it. If his evolution was at the same level as that of Gon and Killua, he still should be way above them (maybe getting to Moraus' level). On the other hand, it's more logical to assume his  progress was not as fast as that of Gon and Killua. I mean, how many times weren't we told they were exceptional, geniuses, prodigies, etc? they can't ALL be, so I'm assuming Hanzo, while fast, hasn't grown as fast as they did, which means, the difference in power between those has probably diminished. Seeing that he had a lead in power (even Killua admitted that, though he exaggerated it a bit for Gon), he most likely is still on top - probably between knuckles and Moraus'. But I think Gon and Killua are catching up.

That said...much depends on, for instance, his hatsu. What fantastic hatsu would he have? It could be something really great, especially with rules/vows set on them. (Imagine the level of a pain-packer hatsu thingy).

Btw...I don't recall: does anyone know what nen-type Hanzo belongs to?



Killua said:


> Pokkuru >>>>> ant who was equal to Shizuku of the Ryodan.
> 
> Canon.


For f- sake, stop with the Pokuru thing already. You always bring this up as a way of 'competing' with bold claims of other posts and vice-versa.

Pokuru was a fairly good side-character, and he's dead now, and that's that.

Nothing indicates he was top-tier, on the contrary, he made a pretty weak impression during the hunter-exams. During the ant-arc, he was shown as a good and probably above average nen-hunter, but not all THAT special. Shizuku actually DID manage to kill that spider ant, while he didn't, so the claim he owns her is a bit stretched.

And maybe he would have been able to kill the spider-ant with his last arrow, or maybe he wouldn't; one can't really know, so it's all speculation. He didn't seem to have sensed the presence of the would-be queen, though - I doubt that would have happened to a top-tier nen-user.

In my opinion, by the time he's seen in the ant-arc, he could probably handle normal soldiers and even captain-level (one-to-one), but I doubt he could go for division-commander level or higher.



Black Leg Sanji said:


> Aha! So you admit it!
> 
> As for the rest: Ewwwwwww



What, ewww? 

I admit in *hxh hentai* she's a ... she.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 27, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Pokkuro was filler. He was the only person that passed the hunter exam that had trouble learning ren.
> 
> Well, him and Leorio.



Kurapica is filler


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2008)

Could we stop discussing the ant excrement that is Pokkuro

And Hanzo is awesome, easily my favourite side character, his eyebrows were epic



> . He was the only person that passed the hunter exam only *because Killua killed someone*.



Fixed

He owed everything to Killua


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 27, 2008)

i think hanzo according to hisoka will be 
Emission because he is impatient
or
Specialization because he is charismatic


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 27, 2008)

Quiet weakling 

Pokkuru > Hanzo


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 27, 2008)

I think people will lose their patience with you if that is kept up Killua.

Hanzo > Everyone in the Hunter exams except Hisoka and the main cast.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 27, 2008)

I do not approve of this hatred towards an awesome minor character. In the anime, he's even more central, and he kicks ass.

But I'm going out tonight so you'll be free of awesome


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2008)

Lol Pokkuro got owned by everyone in the manga


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 27, 2008)

Hisoka got owned by just-learned-Nen Gon


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2008)

Hisoka let Gon do all that damage, getting touched by unriped fruit was an opportunity he couldn't let pass


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 27, 2008)

WHo's Pokkuro? Is he the guy that wipe the sweat of the main-characters forehead between the sets?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2008)

> WHo's Pokkuro? Is he the guy that wipe the sweat of the main-characters forehead between the sets?



No that guy is actually useful unlike Pokkuro


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 27, 2008)

He is that ranged dude with the wierd hat.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 27, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Hisoka let Gon do all that damage, getting touched by unriped fruit was an opportunity he couldn't let pass



True, but let's quit with all this 'x' >>> 'y'. We all know it's rubbish in most cases, and you guys never give much arguments or logical reasonings for it (mostly because it's based on nothing).

With the hxh nen-system, it's very difficult  to determine with any certainty who would pwn who. (Unless real obvious things like Hisoka > Tompa) I already said what was the most likely scenario for Pokuru, based on what we actually know of him.

I'm aware it's mostly done to be funny or get a reaction, but it's quite childish and overdone, by now.

Btw, though I post it as a response to Ennoea, it's not mainly directed at him. This pokuru pwns everyone has been going on for some time now: give it a rest.

I'll try to get a new hxh topic started, which isn't covered a dozen times already:

What is, do you think, the percentage of the hunters compared to the total amount of the populace of the planet (in hxh).... if one takes it as being equal to our own, when Togashi started hxh (say, for arguments sake, 6 billion people)?

This is pretty important, as it sheds light into matters like why the Zoaldeycks have survived for so long, even when their home base is readily known. Or how elite are hunters really? etc.

While it's impossible to know for sure, there are ways (through indications and mentioned facts) one can deduce (as most likely) some upper- and lowerbounds. But you have to know your hxh stuff for it. )

Anyone wants to make an educated (and argumented) guess?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 27, 2008)

i think you calculated it before
ah i need to remember the numbers


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 27, 2008)

Killua, you fail to mention what later happened to Pokkuro after firing that 'red rainbow' arrow, something along the lines of him being raped (and then spewing all he knew about nen) 

 And all here know how awesome Hanzou is(), i would say right now Hanzou could possibly be > knuckles, or even higher than that. I really hope we get to see more on Hanzou in the future (probably wont happen), he even gave them his contact card 'if they went to his country- that can be built on (gon and killua IN JAPAN)


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2008)

How could we possibly calculate that NeBy? 

Anyway Netero said that theres years when theres noone that passes the Hunter exam, not to mention how many probably don't even learn to use nen, so its anyones guess at how many go on to get a license. Btw I doubt theres 6 billion people in Hxh verse.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 27, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> How could we possibly calculate that NeBy?
> 
> Anyway Netero said that theres years when theres noone that passes the Hunter exam, not to mention how many probably don't even learn to use nen, so its anyones guess at how many go on to get a license. Btw I doubt theres 6 billion people in Hxh verse.



Well, it's true one can't be sure of exact numbers, of course. As said before, you can't know for sure anything that isn't directly mentioned in the guidebook or canon. But you can make an educated guess which is *more likely* to be true than some other numbers (and, I'm only talking about lower- and upper-limits, mind you). All it takes is some logical deduction and the use of averages, based on what has been said in the manga and anime.

Of course, one has to take some premises: for instance, the world populace in hxh. It could be less, true - it's doubtful to be higher - than our own world. That said, Togashi actually used our world as a basis; it just has all the continents twisted and moved around. We also see that he has based the same cities in the same continents with about the same looks and populations (see GR arc, where there is not only york shin, but also a map can be seen (in the anime anyway) indicating other cities which are based on rl cities.

Following that, it's reasonably to assume he was not only basing the form of the continents, and the looks and populace of cities, but also the world as a whole on our world. In the ant arc, the Republic of East Gorteau is based on north-korea. It is said to have a populace of 5 million. One can also see a worldmap where it is indicated on: it's a pretty small country, and it didn't seem all that industrialised, more of an agricultural country. If such a small, backward country has 5 million citizens, and one extrapolate that to the whole world, and counting for far bigger and more industrialised/populated countries (such as where York Shin is), one can reasonably assume it's pretty close to our rl populace.

At least, when Togashi started it (in the 90'ies). Back then, it was between 5 and 6 billion.

All indications rather point to that, there is no indication the world populace is *drastically* different than our own. (It should be said that's not true for some aspects, like the form of animals and some shown technology, though).

Anyway, let's take 5 billion, to be on the safe side.

pfew. A whole page just to give my rationale why it's reasonable to assume 5-6 billion...and I still have to start explaining my arguments for any percentages of hunters. :amazed 

Edit: So, anyway...anyone wants to make an educated guess? It seems these kind of hxh topics are far less popular than the 'pokuru >>>> everyone else' posts.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 27, 2008)

I think we have a problem lol, we're now losing in the MotM 

 NeBy, was your original question how many people you think are hunters? Id say there are easily tens, if not hundreds of thousands of NEN USERS in the hunter x hunter world, but much less would be hunters (many use nen without even knowing, like the nostrads families daughter with her prophecy), id say there were a fair amount though- definetaly hundreds... lets say every year there are two exams and on average 3 people pass every exam, thats 6 every year (sometimes more, sometimes less), and thats been going on for quite awhile. Its hard to say though, and those figures could be completely wrong, we just dont know enough about the hunter organization.


----------



## Freija (Sep 27, 2008)

Give me a summary of current topic, asap.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 27, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> if his nen is strong i say he will be > Shoot and Knuckles
> his physical combat ability is max
> since he was a child he was raised as a ninja
> i hope we see more of him


Hm, I really doubt that he is above Shoot and Knuckles. They seemed pretty experienced in nencombat (Knuckles had fought more than 5000 opponents) wheras Hanzo is only a novice. Also the fact that they were Morau's disciples (who was handpicked by Netero) and seemed closer to Kaito's level indicates that they're still on a different level.
Gon and Killua had a unimaginably enormous leap in power due to Biscuit's training and they were significantly below Knuckles and Shoot. I give him the edge over G&K because he was their superior fighter during the Hunter Exam, but I doubt he has had the opportunity to grow as fast as they have to the point of him being able to match people like Knuckles and Shoot.



Black Leg Sanji said:


> So isnt it suspicious that filler writers added a scene like that not to mention the one with him and Leorio on that hotel ship


I think they wanted Kurapica to be female and that that was their closest attempt to making that _dream_ come true or they did it for the rabid fans that want him to be female. Plus filler is still just filler. 



NeBy said:


> LOL. You shouldn't be too concerned (though I'm flattered that it seems to matter  ). You've made enough good posts to be placed in my 'above-average' category, and I always read those - apart from those times I skip whole pages, because I waited like 2-3 days to check things and I otherwise would need more then 6 hours to get around the current topic - which would leave me sleepless.
> 
> So, you see, even I make the error of looking at the page-indicator sometimes - and get too frustrated to read them all.
> But in that case, I skip every post in those pages; it's not individually determined.
> ...


Nice to hear I'm not on your blacklist. Anyways, I like your method of skimming through posts. I usually end up reading nearly all posts that come after I've last been here. Unless it's riddled with spam which has lately been the case. *Points fingers at certain posters* 



NeBy said:


> Yeah. Hanzo is definitely a character I would love to see back in the series.
> 
> It would depend on how fast he learned nen and trained in it. If his evolution was at the same level as that of Gon and Killua, he still should be way above them (maybe getting to Moraus' level). On the other hand, it's more logical to assume his  progress was not as fast as that of Gon and Killua. I mean, how many times weren't we told they were exceptional, geniuses, prodigies, etc? they can't ALL be, so I'm assuming Hanzo, while fast, hasn't grown as fast as they did, which means, the difference in power between those has probably diminished. Seeing that he had a lead in power (even Killua admitted that, though he exaggerated it a bit for Gon), he most likely is still on top - probably between knuckles and Moraus'. But I think Gon and Killua are catching up.
> 
> ...


I don't think he's anywhere near Morau's level. He's definitely below Knuckles, Shoot and Kaito. Tbh, I don't understand what people's infatuation with him is. He was cool and strong, but I don't necessarily want to see him back anytime soon. He's a bit too full of himself.



Black Leg Sanji said:


> Kurapica is filler


Only girlyish Kurapica is filler. 



NeBy said:


> ..
> 
> I'll try to get a new hxh topic started, which isn't covered a dozen times already:
> 
> ...


I think there are a few billion people in the HxHverse. It's mentioned that over a billion people come to assist the matches in the Celestial Towers alone. Though the amount of people that pass the Hunter Exam are probably a very select amount yearly, I think the amount of hunters should be at least in the millions since it's such a huge verse. Proffessional hunters are probably in the thousands if not more and then you have people who learn nen by themselves. So my wild guess is, mostly based on the size of the verse, that there are millions of hunters/nenusers. I.e., it's a fraction of a percent of the total population.

But it's very hard to say.

edit: Quoting big walls of text is fun.


----------



## Freija (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes it might be, now give me a summary.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 27, 2008)

I missed please. 

- How many people in the verse are hunters/nenusers.
- How strong do you think Hanzo would now be compared to Gon and Killua at this stage.
- Get over Pokkuro (Killua), he was fodder.
- Kurapica is 95% male-ish (and 100% win).


----------



## Freija (Sep 27, 2008)

I never say please, unless someone is offering me money.



In the verse of hunterxhunter i'd say around 10-15% of the world are hunters, only around 7% and above are pro-hunters.

Hanzo should be slightly weaker (not counting with his ability) I expect him to be transformation going by hisokas scale

Give this subject up, been telling him that for years.

95% fe-male rather


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 27, 2008)

I know Reckoner, i am just messing with you 

Its fun to see your reactions to my Kurapica namecalling  (Especialy the amount of : peks)


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok guys i used my weapons to save HxH(blender) so expect some votes to come!


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 27, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I never say please, unless someone is offering me money.
> 
> 
> 
> In the verse of hunterxhunter i'd say around 10-15% of the world are hunters, only around 7% and above are pro-hunters.



My memory is a little hazy, but if you pass the exam, are you a pro-hunter and if not, what do you have to do to become one?


----------



## Freija (Sep 27, 2008)

nen.................


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 27, 2008)

Learn/Master nen


----------



## Freija (Sep 27, 2008)

Mastering nen takes years, Gon and Killua would not be counted as pro-hunters if it was mastering nen.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

to become a pro hunter (single hunter) you need to have abilities that noone will doubt...


----------



## Freija (Sep 27, 2008)

Single star hunter you mean.


Gon and Killua haven't even gotten their first star.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Single star hunter you mean.
> 
> 
> Gon and Killua haven't even gotten their first star.


yeah im sorry about my mistake as you know my memory is bad XD( re reading it XD)


----------



## Freija (Sep 27, 2008)

^.^ I know, you're getting old man.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 27, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I never say please, unless someone is offering me money.
> 
> In the verse of hunterxhunter i'd say around 10-15% of the world are hunters, only around 7% and above are pro-hunters.
> 
> ...


Pl0x would be fine too. 

Not that I doubt your wetfingerwork, but how do you gather that amount? I'd say it's much, much lower. According to your estimates there are like over a hundred million pro-hunters. 



Black Leg Sanji said:


> I know Reckoner, i am just messing with you
> 
> Its fun to see your reactions to my Kurapica namecalling  (Especialy the amount of : peks)


What can I say. When it comes to Kurapica I'm a real fanboy. You better watch it before I turn the tables on Sanji (even if this is the wrong thread). 

And the  is a nasty habit I can't seem to shake wear off. You can use it for just about any converstion.



You see.


----------



## Freija (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes, that is my estimate, though that would be everyone who has cleared it, I'd rather expect 50% of them to be dead/old and useless

and 30% to be low level.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 27, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Agreed. I can understand a side-track post now and then, but these last days have been too much. If you really want a whole thread in discussing slam dunk or other anime, go to other forums. This is hxh, after all. It's not like we're being intolerant and we can't deal with a little talk or reference to other anime, but if it's really about discussing it without any hxh stuff, you're not in the right place...


True. I apologize and I point to the Library Floor 2: Conversation room(thread) for anyone who wants to discuss, anything not related to HxH, in length.


Freija: No. It's much much much much lower. I'd say at least 0.01%/0.1% of HxH verse being hunters and around 0.001% real pro Hunters. If not lower. Just count the numbers of people that succeeded with Gon, not to mention Killua lol...

P.s Don't be hating on the : pek , one of NF's most awesome smilies. So is pek btw.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 27, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> What can I say. When it comes to Kurapica I'm a real fanboy. You better watch it before I turn the tables on Sanji (even if this is the wrong thread).
> 
> And the  is a nasty habit I can't seem to shake wear off. You can use it for just about any converstion.
> 
> ...



I know 

Pek is the best allround smiley on NF probably along with LOS.

About Sanji, he isnt my fav char actually (i would say my 4th/5th fav SH), since Zoro/Roronoa Zoro (My fav SH) was taken i had to choose this. I cant change back to Brooke either which is taken aswell, whom recently shooted up on my ranking.

Thats all there is to my nick.

My fav char in HxH is abit more tricky, there are tons of good characters there that i like.


----------



## Freija (Sep 27, 2008)

Don't bring this convo around on you, even though  is awesome 


Also I got a hold of Gardens of the Moon in hardcover, though I'll have to wait a month.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

indeed   is awesome and mister pek you should vote for HXH if you didnt


----------



## Freija (Sep 27, 2008)

Indeed, peK is an HxH tard too, go vote!


or wait, I bet he voted for Vagabond.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 27, 2008)

When was the last time HxH was MOTM


----------



## Freija (Sep 27, 2008)

Never


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 27, 2008)

id tell pek to vote for hxh but it looks like i dont have the right


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 27, 2008)

Checked it up, it was MOTM last October.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 27, 2008)

I'll vote for HxH but only because this thread is one of the most active threads in this section and the fact that HxH just started being released again so might as well take advantage of it.


mister. pek said:


> Freija: No. It's much much much much lower. I'd say at least 0.01%/0.1% of HxH verse being hunters and around 0.001% real pro Hunters. If not lower. Just count the numbers of people that succeeded with Gon, not to mention Killua lol...


This was a late edit and I don't know if you saw it.


----------



## Freija (Sep 27, 2008)

We didn't have MOTM then 



> Freija: No. It's much much much much lower. I'd say at least 0.01%/0.1% of HxH verse being hunters and around 0.001% real pro Hunters. If not lower. Just count the numbers of people that succeeded with Gon, not to mention Killua lol...


Hmmm, well, think that the hunter organization has existed for a long long time, and obviously I'm including every nen user into this equation and counting them as a hunter... though I might be far off.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 27, 2008)

Final villain (trivial databook spoiler)


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 27, 2008)

the 1st eva MoM was hxh


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 27, 2008)

^ Yep, as seen in the link above.


----------



## Freija (Sep 27, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> the 1st eva MoM was hxh



I was probably banned


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2008)

The first MotM was Hxh, I remember cuz alot of the old regs did a huge push for it to win tho I don't remember the section being very active. Well except for my KomugixMeruem thread which I plan on reposting, best pairing ever


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 27, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> The first MotM was Hxh, I remember cuz alot of the old regs did a huge push for it to win tho I don't remember the section being very active. Well except for my KomugixMeruem thread which I plan on reposting, best pairing ever



Evening you, did you catch up the latest pages?


----------



## Freija (Sep 27, 2008)

Komugi gon die.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2008)

Komugi and the king will give birth to a creature like no other


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 27, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Komugi gon die.


And joy fills the world~


----------



## Freija (Sep 27, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Komugi and the king will give birth to a creature like no other



That's called a retarded monster


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 27, 2008)

Pek is right, like i said, in a world of billions- hundreds are pro hunters, thats an extremely low percentage. However, i would say that a much higher percentage (maybe even approaching the 0.1% figure ) is that of NEN USERS, im sure alot of people use nen without realising it (like, as i said, nostrads daughter with her prophecies).

 also  >  >  though all are very awesome indeed

 and freija, we were Manga of the month exaactly one year ago (as ive said in this thread), last year when we returned from the hiatus, we returned on the exact same date we do this time, and we were MotM for it then- its a cruel joke for togashi to use october 6th AGAIN as a return date- the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes it will be blind and have snot, but it will be epic and have a tail


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 27, 2008)

>  >  are also good once

Do you guys think we will get a Mereum vs Netero fight btw


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

If Kenshin was in HXH verse he would be God Hunter


----------



## Freija (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah, but last year we had waited for 500 something days... (peK counted and posted) XD


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2008)

I'd probably say the hiatus will end with Netero facing off with Meruem.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 27, 2008)

I hope so, we need our epic geezer to show off his stuff


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 27, 2008)

heh nice set peter

and fuckin soul eater is ahead of us


----------



## Danchou (Sep 27, 2008)

I hope and assume what we've seen so far of the Hyakushiki Kanon isn't all there is to it.


----------



## Freija (Sep 27, 2008)

What it looked like to me was that the chairman didn't put force into it to damage, but rather to throw him away, if you know what I mean?


----------



## NeBy (Sep 27, 2008)

part 1



uchiha-alia said:


> I think we have a problem lol, we're now losing in the MotM
> 
> NeBy, was your original question how many people you think are hunters? Id say there are easily tens, if not hundreds of thousands of NEN USERS in the hunter x hunter world, but much less would be hunters (many use nen without even knowing, like the nostrads families daughter with her prophecy), id say there were a fair amount though- definetaly hundreds... lets say every year there are two exams and on average 3 people pass every exam, thats 6 every year (sometimes more, sometimes less), and thats been going on for quite awhile. Its hard to say though, and those figures could be completely wrong, we just dont know enough about the hunter organization.



Well, your calculations have a few flaws, but strangely one compensates for the other, and you're actually going in the right direction...  Pity you didn't go far enough - we know enough about the hunter org for it. Well...I do. 




Reckoner said:


> Hm, I really doubt that he is above Shoot and Knuckles. They seemed pretty experienced in nencombat (Knuckles had fought more than 5000 opponents) wheras Hanzo is only a novice. Also the fact that they were Morau's disciples (who was handpicked by Netero) and seemed closer to Kaito's level indicates that they're still on a different level.
> Gon and Killua had a unimaginably enormous leap in power due to Biscuit's training and they were significantly below Knuckles and Shoot. I give him the edge over G&K because he was their superior fighter during the Hunter Exam, but I doubt he has had the opportunity to grow as fast as they have to the point of him being able to match people like Knuckles and Shoot.
> 
> I think they wanted Kurapica to be female and that that was their closest attempt to making that _dream_ come true or they did it for the rabid fans that want him to be female. Plus filler is still just filler.



But it's great filler, though. I agree they made a conscious effort to leave Kurapica even longer in the limbo of man/womanhood. 

As said before: I to find it reasonable to assume Hanzo has not grown in the same amount as Gon and Killua. That said, he had a pretty big lead to start with (indicated in the anime and manga). And I don't doubt he's a fast learner too, even when not a prodigy of the level of G&K. I think he's still above G&K, though. And since Knuckle and Shoot were a bit above G&K, he's probably on par with them, or even slightly above (would also depend on his hatsu).

In any case, he was a great side-character.



> Nice to hear I'm not on your blacklist. Anyways, I like your method of skimming through posts. I usually end up reading nearly all posts that come after I've last been here. Unless it's riddled with spam which has lately been the case. *Points fingers at certain posters*



I don't have a blacklist as such. I just concentrate more on posts of posters I know often write post I find interesting. Which is kinda normal. And  to the fingerpointing.



> I don't think he's anywhere near Morau's level. He's definitely below Knuckles, Shoot and Kaito. Tbh, I don't understand what people's infatuation with him is. He was cool and strong, but I don't necessarily want to see him back anytime soon. He's a bit too full of himself.
> 
> Only girlyish Kurapica is filler.



Meh. Can't really agree with both claims. Though I agree he was full of himself...which made him so funny, too. I mean, he was quite good, but he often made a fool of himself by ego-blabbering away and posing. The times when he flapped out the recipe of sushi and when he had the nose-bleed when fighting Gon were hilarious. And I still remember my heart beating when the anime stopped just when Hanzo was going to strike Gon...it was the first time my hand trembled and hesitated to klick on the next episode.  Great suspense, there.



> I think there are a few billion people in the HxHverse. It's mentioned that over a billion people come to assist the matches in the Celestial Towers alone. Though the amount of people that pass the Hunter Exam are probably a very select amount yearly, I think the amount of hunters should be at least in the millions since it's such a huge verse. Proffessional hunters are probably in the thousands if not more and then you have people who learn nen by themselves. So my wild guess is, mostly based on the size of the verse, that there are millions of hunters/nenusers. I.e., it's a fraction of a percent of the total population.



I agree with the estimate of several billions. I actually missed the reference for the Celestial towers...that would indicate even more than 5 billion...unless they meant 1 billion people watched it (on TV, for instance), and not going there in person.

Anyways, 5 billion people seems reasonable. (For my arguments; see my other, former post about it) 

The 'millions' of hunters is way off, though. Well...with hunters I mean those that passed the hunter exams...I think most learn nen, but it isn't quite clear when one is called a 'pro-hunter'. At least in the anime it's indicated being a 'pro-hunter' does not mean 'a hunter that has learned to use nen'. But more about that later.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 27, 2008)

part 2





> edit: Quoting big walls of text is fun.



Yes, I know!! 

I'm doing it again! 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> I never say please, unless someone is offering me money.



In that case, you should be saying 'thank you'...




> In the verse of hunterxhunter i'd say around 10-15% of the world are hunters, only around 7% and above are pro-hunters.
> 
> Hanzo should be slightly weaker (not counting with his ability) I expect him to be transformation going by hisokas scale
> 
> ...



- What's that in absolute numbers? I have the impression you're way to high, but it would depend what number you take for the total world-population.

- Slightly weaker then whom? For the reasons given, I would place him at par with knuckles and Shoot, possibly even slightly above.

- Agreed 

- hmm? That's a bit exaggerated. He isn't like Kalluto or Pitou, after all.



Aokiji said:


> My memory is a little hazy, but if you pass the exam, are you a pro-hunter and if not, what do you have to do to become one?



Yeah, it's a bit unclear. In the anime I think people who pass the exam are 'pro-hunters', even if they didn't learn nen yet.



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Single star hunter you mean.
> 
> 
> Gon and Killua haven't even gotten their first star.



True. Single/double/triple star hunters are something entirely different. It doesn't even have to be necessarily  linked to nen-strength or such; only 'excel' at a certain subject/matter is enough to get a star.



Tifa said:


> yeah im sorry about my mistake as you know my memory is bad XD( re reading it XD)



Ah well...you're sigpic is cute. 



Reckoner said:


> Pl0x would be fine too.
> 
> Not that I doubt your wetfingerwork, but how do you gather that amount? I'd say it's much, much lower. According to your estimates there are like over a hundred million pro-hunters.
> 
> ...



Lol. Yeah, pek goes with everything. And you're right about it being too high, in that case.



mister. pek said:


> True. I apologize and I point to the Library Floor 2: Conversation room(thread) for anyone who wants to discuss, anything not related to HxH, in length.
> 
> 
> Freija: No. It's much much much much lower. I'd say at least 0.01%/0.1% of HxH verse being hunters and around 0.001% real pro Hunters. If not lower. Just count the numbers of people that succeeded with Gon, not to mention Killua lol...



No sweat. I don't mind a little talk about other anime/manga; I've done it myself. Only, it shouldn't amount to post after post discussing other manga without any hxh relevance...in that case, one is better suited elsewhere.

And you're right, it's much lower.



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Don't bring this convo around on you
> 
> 
> Also I got a hold of Gardens of the Moon in hardcover, though I'll have to wait a month.



Whaaaa...?:amazed Do I detect another malazin-empire fan? 
I hope you read them in english, their original language... 

I have them all, and read them all...gardens of the moon quite some time back, actually. The latest is 'Toll of the Hounds'. I'll probably order his&his colleges' other books in the malazin-universe - though I think 20 pounds is a bit much, considering his empire-books are twice as thick and cheaper.

Great Read, anyways. I love the series! 



Ennoea said:


> Yes it will be blind and have snot, but it will be epic and have a tail



LOOOOOL  I'm not sure what you're talking about, but it sure sounds funny!  (snotgirl of Mereum, I suppose?)

ANYWAYS....you guys want to see my reasoning/arguments for the conclusion I made about the percentage of hunters?


----------



## Danchou (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah, it's true that he only wanted to dispose Nef by sending him flying, but I'm hoping that such Hyakushiki Kannon attacks is not the extent of his power. So far, it doesn't seem broken or powerful enough to support his status as having been the strongest in the world at some point.

edit: sure Neby, post away.


----------



## Freija (Sep 27, 2008)

He most definitely has more attacks.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 27, 2008)

You mean more Hyakushiki Kannon attacks? I think that's supposed to be his special.

Maybe he can increase the power of the HK. He'll have to since, I don't think in it's current form it's enough to defeat Meruem.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 27, 2008)

nice set frieja  

reminds me that i have change to hxh also


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

According to Freija Machi is cute... discuss


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 27, 2008)

Machi is kyewt?


----------



## Crowe (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re:* Book of the Fallen Malazan series.
Malazan empire fans uniteeeeeeeeeeee! Bridgeburners <3 Kalam Mekhar <3 Quick Ben <3 Ammanas <3.

I don't think first book is as good as the rest, far from it imo. I did enjoy it though and hope you'll enjoy it and conintinue on the series. I read Toll The Hounds just a week after it was released and now I hunger for some more. Reaper's Gale and Bonehunters are probably my two favorite books in the series. 

-----

Ontopic: I really do hope Hanzo is still stronger than Killua and Gon. He was so far stronger than Gon, during the exam tournament, that I'd be surprised if he still wasn't stronger than him. Yes, I do know that Gon and Killua are both extremely talented but so was Hanzo and once he gains a nen ability, some cloak ability would suit him perfectly and learns to fully control it, he should be really strong.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

Well hanzo is like 6 years in front of them so i think its normal for now.. but i think its clear that killua and Gon will grow much more stronger soon enough.there is no doubt that hanzo is strong though


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 27, 2008)

killua was => to hanzo. hanzo shud be quite strong now, him joining gon n killua in n arc wud be  

btw machi is sooo... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



machi


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

If i remember right even Killua was afraid of Hanzo and said that Hanzo is stronger than both of them


----------



## Crowe (Sep 27, 2008)

Killua was stronger than Hanzo ? Assumptions or fact? Hm... always assumed that Hanzo was stronger than Killua during the exam.

Well. Yeah, I do think that they will grow stronger than most people by the end of this series but I hope at least that Hanzo is as strong or stronger than them atm.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

Killua clearly stated in the Match Gon vs Hanzo that hanzo is stronger than both of them so...
And lol pek the MOTM thread is closed T_T and where dominating the SE fans :/


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 27, 2008)

Tifa said:


> According to Freija Machi is cute... discuss


Nah he's just sacrificing himself to make all our sigs look that much hotter


----------



## NeBy (Sep 27, 2008)

*hunters: how much of an elite?*

Now, for the reasons I already explained in a former post (see for arguments there), the most likely population for the hxh world is between 5-6 billion. I will take 5 billion to be safe. As can be deduced by some aspects shown and said in the manga or anime (see former post of mine), it is highly unlikely that it would be above 6 billion, or below 3.

Now, as for the % hunters... first of all, I must say that it is not entirely clear when someone is considered a hunter, a pro-hunter, etc. Is it necessary for the latter to have mastered nen? According to the anime, at least, that would not be the case: Kurapica described himself as a 'pro-hunter' when first contacting his secret job-interview thingy, even though he hadn't learned nen, then.

So it would seem 'pro-hunter' is a term used for those who passed the last (well, almost last, actually) hunter-exam with the Hunter Organisation. I suppose the normal 'hunter' term is used for other, ordinary hunters, not affiliated with the Hunter Exam. For my purposes (and laziness), I'm using 'hunters' as to mean 'pro-hunters' (thus, gone through the exams of the HO, with exception of the nen-learning). As for the purpose of determining the 'eliteness' of hunters, this doesn't change much, since one can assume nen-using hunters will be at most equal, and probably less than the total amount of hunters. So, if we take the upper-limit of Hunters, we'll have included all nen-using hunters, obviously.

Now, as for the reasoning:

First of all, it's made clear, to the point of it being canon, that there is only one exam each year.
In the anime (I remember that best, sorry...but since they follow closely, it probably be in the manga as well) Netero at the end of the exam says that sometimes, there are years that none pass, and sometimes, they have exceptional years like this one...with 'this' he meant where Gon, Hanzo, etc all passed. So, a year where only 7 (or was it six, since Killua didn't succeed?) persons pass, is counted as 'exceptional' ... it's obvious to assume he meant 'exceptionally good' - since he compared it with years no-one passes - which inherently means, it's a top year, not an average (an average is by it's very definition not exceptional, duh  ). So you have an undetermined number of years where none (or one, as is mentioned in gings' case) succeed, and some years that are exceptionally good, where 7 people pass. Now, we don't know the very best year: maybe there were 10 people that passed...but it is extremely unlikely, that a lot of years had dozens of people passing the exam, when 7 people is already indicated as being exceptional. Follow the curve of Gauss, and taking 0 at one end, and 10 at the other end, we would come to an average of 5 each year. (and that's assuming 0 or 1 succeeding isn't more frequent than 7-10...which is a bit of a stretch, since they don't say 0 or 1 passing is 'exceptional'.

But...let's be even bolder. Let's say almost every year is a top-year and has 8 examinees-successes each year; we're hugely favouring the more high numbers, thus.

Now...you can't have (pro-)hunters before there was the Hunter Org and the exams, obviously (since we're determining the term with that). Now, the next question thus is, what is the highest possible years the HO can have taken exams...well, logic would indicate form the moment they were created would be the soonest. Luckily for us, they gave us enough direct comments to know how long ago that was. Well, more correctly; they tell us the-how-many-exam-thingy it was when they were going through. (Confirmed when Killua went there the next year)...it was the 288th exam-period. At the ant-arc, it would already be the 289th, thus (which only had one person pass too, btw: killua).

Now, if one take every year as top year where 8 persons succeeded (overly optimistic, but stay with me), that means we can have - at most - 289 x 8 persons that can call themselves hunters. 

That means, in total: max 2312 hunters in the world. That means something like: 0,000002 %, on a population of 5 billion. It's HUGELY small. That's not counting all those that died of fights, accidents and old age by now. 

Hunters are really, really elite, thus.

Even when one would claim there are ten times more hunters passing the exams, and the world population is a mere 1 billion (both extremely unlikely), one would still only be at 0,0001%. One hunter for every 100000 persons living in hxh, thus.

Elite it is. :amazed

Now, even taking that every hunter would become a nen-user, and the fact that there doesn't seem all that many nen-users-but- not-hunters out there (at least, the majority of the normal people we saw hadn't mastered nen), how would that count for the % of nen-users? If we would take that there are a hundred times more people who learn the nen-way outside the HO, it still would only be 0,00002%, using the most likely number.

My point is; hunters, and probably those who mastered nen as well, are very rare, compared to the total populace. It's doubtful there are more than 100 000 nen-users in the whole hxh world, of which at most 2000 are hunters.

Well, there you go.



Now, this also explains why people like the Zoaldyeks can survive for so long: they are top-tier, and there simply aren't that many nen-users that could beat them.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

Neby no offense mate but are you a geek?


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 27, 2008)

Neby is too smart for this thread.


----------



## ssjwill4 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm curious what you guys think will be included in this set of 10 chapters. The Pufu and Yupi Fights are still going on, Palm still hasn't been found, Gon is waiting to either make Pitou heal Kaito or obliterate the ant, and Meruem still hasn't fought Netero yet. I think a lot of these things will start getting resolved. Yupi's fight has been given a lot of attention and I can't see it lasting too much longer with Killua joining the fight. Palm will be seen in some form in the next batch, along with the king's fight. Pufu will escape from the smoke jail and either try to find the king or maybe go attack Gon while Pitou continues to heal Komugi. What are your thoughts? Also, how many more chapters do you predict it will take to end the Chimera Ant arc? I think 20 should be sufficient, but then again who knows with Togashi.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

I expect another epic fight by Hisoka


----------



## Gary (Sep 27, 2008)

Tifa said:


> According to Freija Machi is cute... discuss



what the.......


----------



## NeBy (Sep 27, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Neby no offense mate but are you a geek?



No, I just have an exellent memory, Tifa. 

It's not all that difficult, really. I remembered the 'exeptional year' comment of Nereto, which leads to the obvious deduction he found 7 people to pass a very good year, which means most years are far less (hence his 0-1 succes in some years). The only thing I really had to look up was the total number of exams done since the creation of the Hunters Organisation. 

All the rest is basic logical deduction and some rational conjecture.



KLoWn said:


> Neby is too smart for this thread.



True. 

...



But I like hxh and making huge-walls-of-text-posts, though, so I'll stick around.


----------



## Gary (Sep 27, 2008)

NeBy said:


> No, I just have an exellent memory, Tifa.
> 
> It's not all that difficult, really. I remembered the 'exeptional year' comment of Nereto, which leads to the obvious deduction he found 7 people to pass a very good year, which means most years are far less (hence his 0-1 succes in some years). The only thing I really had to look up was the total number of exams done since the creation of the Hunters Organisation.
> 
> ...



lol the reasons.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

Its good to have good memory Neby ( unlike me)  
and Seriously why machi is soo hated?!!


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 27, 2008)

Machi is like the only good looking female in the manga.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 27, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Its good to have good memory Neby ( unlike me)
> and Seriously why machi is soo hated?!!



I could explain why, but I'll need another logically argumented, huge post for that...




KLoWn said:


> Machi is like the only good looking female in the manga.



Or that will do also...


j/k


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Machi is like the only good looking female in the manga.


yeah like we have many Female hunters anyway....


----------



## NeBy (Sep 27, 2008)

Tifa said:


> yeah like we have many Female hunters anyway....



Well...we have plenty of bishis/bishous...And even some shotacon-loving-killers...that must count for something, no? 


PS.We're losing again in the vote-thingy. We need another 5 votes!

Scramble some more of your friends!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

I did.. but some of them Voted Vagabond or alia even SE!! amagad


----------



## Fran (Sep 27, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Machi is like the only good looking female in the manga.



Rest are filler.
Except Shizuku. Meganekkos are awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2008)

First of all lol at frieja's sig, its like Shizuku is saying, "Im a girl?"

And Machi is hated because the bitch thinks she's too good for Hisoka


----------



## Kenny Florian (Sep 27, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Machi is like the only good looking female in the manga.



Shizuku. 10char.


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 27, 2008)

And menchi


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 27, 2008)

The Communist Manifesto said:


> Shizuku. 10char.


No. **


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

Lol Shizuku is like " ohh noes i have bewbs"


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 27, 2008)

Menchi's hair looks bad

If she kept it down she'd look better


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 28, 2008)

ha ha ha ha ha
what the hell were you guys doing in the manga of the month thread LoL

 i want to read one piece 
supernova looks awesome


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 28, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Now, for the reasons I already explained in a former post (see for arguments there), the most likely population for the hxh world is between 5-6 billion. I will take 5 billion to be safe. As can be deduced by some aspects shown and said in the manga or anime (see former post of mine), it is highly unlikely that it would be above 6 billion, or below 3.
> 
> Now, as for the % hunters... first of all, I must say that it is not entirely clear when someone is considered a hunter, a pro-hunter, etc. Is it necessary for the latter to have mastered nen? According to the anime, at least, that would not be the case: Kurapica described himself as a 'pro-hunter' when first contacting his secret job-interview thingy, even though he hadn't learned nen, then.
> 
> ...



awesome


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 28, 2008)

Hanzou was definetaly stronger than Killua in the hunter exams (by killuas own admittance), and extremely strong for someone without nen (beasty physical abilities due to ninja training), with nen, hanzo SHOULD still be ahead of Gon and Killua.

 Also, who says we dont like machi  i love machi, best looking girl in the series and has attitude (lol turning hisoka down).

 WE'RE GONNA LOSE TO SOUL EATER?!!  COMPARE HOW ACTIVE THAT THREAD IS TO THIS ONE AND ITS A DISGRACE THAT THEY MIGHT GET IT


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 28, 2008)

i agree with uchiha-alia
also
tell the people you know to vote damn it


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> Hanzou was definetaly stronger than Killua in the hunter exams (by killuas own admittance), and extremely strong for someone without nen (beasty physical abilities due to ninja training), with nen, hanzo SHOULD still be ahead of Gon and Killua.
> 
> Also, who says we dont like machi  i love machi, best looking girl in the series and has attitude (lol turning hisoka down).
> 
> WE'RE GONNA LOSE TO SOUL EATER?!!  COMPARE HOW ACTIVE THAT THREAD IS TO THIS ONE AND ITS A DISGRACE THAT THEY MIGHT GET IT



I really don't believe Killua's estimate of power. I think that if Killua wanted it, he could've killed Hanzo.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 28, 2008)

I think so too. He was pretty monstrous at that point. Breaking metal with ease, able to push 16 ton, taking out hearts in an instant with his razorsharp hands and shrugging off impacts that would shatter peoples legs due to the opponent being as hard as steel etc.


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Not to mention his clones.


Called Shikyouku right ?


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 28, 2008)

I think Hanzou would've had a chance against Killua, Killua was that über since he trained all his life, but so had Hanzou, and we didn't really get to see anything from him, we don't know what moves he has.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 28, 2008)

Shizuku hentai

*drool*


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Shizuku <3


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 28, 2008)

We are losing ffs


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Too many tards, I've said this before.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

its pathetic... just look how many voted and how many are actually Posting or READING SE manga...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 28, 2008)

lol its pretty bs huh


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

We are closing the gap... Im trying....


----------



## Felix (Sep 28, 2008)

I voted for Vagabond


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

So you vote for a manga that has no chance of winning ?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 28, 2008)

I think people are taking this whole thing too seriously XD

although it will be nice if we win it


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

We are 1 vote BEHIND!! we can do it!!


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 28, 2008)

^^^ make that 1 vote AHEAD 

 Also, robin, its just that we rarely get the chance to have our own sub-forum so i think we should take it, its doesnt really matter if we dont get it but might as well try


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 28, 2008)

^ sonotorida. take while we still can 

ive bin looking for spoilers but no such luck so far, maybe within next 2 days.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 28, 2008)

I really don't care if we're winning or not, this thread is good enough for me.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 28, 2008)

Same way i feel. I didnt vote for either HxH or SE anyway.

Btw, is your MSN fixed yet?


----------



## Felix (Sep 28, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> So you vote for a manga that has no chance of winning ?



If we only went by chance of winning the poll would only have two options: HxH and Soul Eater


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Like i told you guys blender didnt disappointed  me


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 28, 2008)

^^ lol i got my first neg in over a year 
but it was effective and i doubt there will be many more SE fans (frankly i dont know where those 52 came from)

 If we do get it, we need a thread solely for the purpose of hisokas awesomeness.

 also, when can we expect spoilers?


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 28, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Btw, is your MSN fixed yet?


I'll get on it tomorrow (probably )


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

If we win i need a thread for my great efforts  and lol Shizuku aint hot 
Gons Auntie >Shizuku


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Felix said:


> If we only went by chance of winning the poll would only have two options: HxH and Soul Eater



Better to vote for one that has a chance and is most worthy than letting Soul Eater win.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, if we win

EXPECT AN AWESOME THREAD


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

We won't win cause anime watching ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Never give up the hope ROW ROW FIGHT THE POWAH!


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

I look at tits and won't give up


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

youl see soon my new set then youl see tits


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 28, 2008)

Freijia's sig is sublime.


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Nothing about it is sublime


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2008)

Gon's aunt is hot, we all know Ging had the hots for her, younger girl an all

And don't make me get out my fanservice sigs with so many tittays that you'll all go blind


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

I only have eyes for Shizuku


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 28, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Nothing about it is sublime



meaning it's ownsome.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I only have eyes for Shizuku


You said that to me  1 day ago


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2008)

I was watching HxH anime and Kishi ripped off Ando from Menchi.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I was watching HxH anime and Kishi ripped off Ando from Menchi.


i lold

Btw we are leading 3 votes!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2008)

I know we seemed to be winning, I wonder who here made dupes


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I know we seemed to be winning, I wonder who here made dupes


Nobody.. i just used my connections and won XD


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2008)

> i just used my connections and won XD



Your like the NF mafia


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 28, 2008)

o shit we are winning


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Your like the NF mafia


Most liek Blender Mafia


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2008)

> Most liek Blender Mafia



We spam the competition away


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Hisoka + killua vs Jin+ Gon OGOGOGOGo


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2008)

Hisoka+Killua=GOD

And last I checked two sissy boys couldn't defeat GOD


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 28, 2008)

^ Fucking lol

Ging will solo this easily


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2008)

Ging can't solo a court case when he got pwned by Gon's jail bait aunt


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 28, 2008)

Weak argument

just-learned-Nen Gon kicked Hisoka's ass


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 28, 2008)

Are there two versions of the beginning of the Chimera Ant king arc? You know those chapters with craptastic art. I read the beginning of it in german in the bookstore, they seemed to be much better.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 28, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Gon's aunt is hot



I second this, it looked like Killua very much enjoyed being huged into her chest


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2008)

As I said before Hisoka just wanted to measure his strenght, if he wanted he could have ripped Gon's head off in an instant.

And also getting the chance to be touched by unriped fruit was an opportunity he couldn't let pass


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Are there two versions of the beginning of the Chimera Ant king arc? You know those chapters with craptastic art. I read the beginning of it in german in the bookstore, they seemed to be much better.



Togashi re-drew most of the Ant arc for the volumes, thats one of the reasons it took so long for HxH to come back from Hiatus.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 28, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> As I said before Hisoka just wanted to measure his strenght, if he wanted he could have ripped Gon's head off in an instant.
> 
> And also getting the chance to be touched by unriped fruit was an opportunity he couldn't let pass



Oh you little you 

How would you rank Mito-san on a scale of 1-10


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2008)

> How would you rank Mito-san on a scale of 1-10



In the minus probably, she reminds me of a mother


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Mito is too... uncharacteristic.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

She is Hawt in my books XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Nah, Shizuku rules  along with Machi


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 28, 2008)

Machi wins hotness category


----------



## Fran (Sep 28, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> In the minus probably, she reminds me of a mother



...Surely that turns you on even more 


Will MOTM be in time for the release of the first HxH chapter?
Otherwise, it'll be a few days of hardcore speculation, spamming and posts about other manga. Much like this thread.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

how machi can be hawt?? lol loli


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

I just figured out how Togashi will end it.



After this arc, Gon will ask Palm to locate Ging with her ability.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Or maybe He will smell his Fathers Panties and find his sent?


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

His father doesn't have "Panties"


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 28, 2008)

Ging right now is just standing bare naked on top of some animals he orders around 

Lol Ging, how important to the plot do you guys think 'the thing that gin has to do' is? will gon help him? what is it?


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

The thing that Ging has to do ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

I think Gon will kill Gin in order to Save Hisoka XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

lol, what ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Im making up theories.. what do you think


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Highly doubt Gon would ever try to help Hisoka, it is very unlikely.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 28, 2008)

Shizukus assets are indeed 

Menchi > The rest though


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Menchi was awesome, too bad we didn't get too see more of her  she just disappeared after the Hunter exam, same with Satotsu.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Satotsu T_T_T__T_T_T_T_T


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Why are you sad, sure we wanted more screen-time with him, but as far as we know he is still alive.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Why are you sad, sure we wanted more screen-time with him, but as far as we know he is still alive.


Yeah but as the manga goes probably we will never see him again so...


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

True, he was very interesting, and so was Menchi, and going like this we'll never find out what kind of hunter Gon and Killua will be (i.e blacklist, beast, skill, food etc.


----------



## Fran (Sep 28, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I just figured out how Togashi will end it.
> 
> 
> 
> After this arc, Gon will ask Palm to locate Ging with her ability.



...

Hori shit.
That's a pretty awesome revelation right there Freija. 

...Dayyyuuum. I just hope Gon doesn't say something like "Nothx I'll use my own abilities to find Ging!"

There's also a high chance Palm will die though.
Great post. Great Shizuku set


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Gon didn't want Kaitou to give him the position out of sympathy, but he can ask Palm as she is not involved in the matter.


Thank you for the rep, but I am all out.



HxH IN THE LEAD!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

What about Danchou??? will he survive the upcoming fights?


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

If he was the one who survived HIsoka v. Danchou yes.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 28, 2008)

ye. since hes already bin taken out of the picture for so long... but there should be more happenings with danchou before the fight with hisoka...


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd rather want them to get into some form of a truce.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 28, 2008)

or at least postpone their fight for one reason or another.


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Exactly


----------



## Slips (Sep 28, 2008)

Victory               ,.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2008)

Polls haven't closed yet but yeah seems like we've won.

And hey sexy, I see you still like your greens


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome SLIPSTER!!!
Hisoka will Survive the fight no matter what


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

We won cause I got people to vote through secret means (msn threats)


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

and with Tifa nudes


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

lol dude, you gave people Hentai ?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey there Slips 

 I would like for the hisoka V  kuroro fight to happen (although theyre 2 of my fav characters), it will be awesome and the best fight in the manga by far- who i would like to win? hisoka, no danchou, no hisoka  (probably hisoka, but i want neither to die) Hopefully their fight will be interrupted right in the end by the arrival of ripe fruit #1 (i.e: Gon).

 Also, yes- nice shizuku set Freija 

 :WOW WE GONNA GET OUR OWN SUBFORUM AGAIN :WOW
take THAT soul eater, and thx to all who helped!!
I'm all out of repwards right now, but they will come


----------



## Slips (Sep 28, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> Hey there Slips
> 
> I would like for the hisoka V  kuroro fight to happen (although theyre 2 of my fav characters), it will be awesome and the best fight in the manga by far- who i would like to win? hisoka, no danchou, no hisoka  (probably hisoka, but i want neither to die) Hopefully their fight will be interrupted right in the end by the arrival of ripe fruit #1 (i.e: Gon).
> 
> ...




Hi long time. I see some member gave you shit in the Blender 

I negged him and told him to be quiet only in more vulgar terms.

Sub forum will be nice I actually love soul eater to bits its against the holy grail so what can you do


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Slips carries the traditions still


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 28, 2008)

Slips said:


> Hi long time. I see some member gave you shit in the Blender
> 
> I negged him and told him to be quiet only in more vulgar terms.
> 
> Sub forum will be nice I actually love soul eater to bits its against the holy grail so what can you do



 lol thx Slips  some people just do the elitist thing wrong, very wrong, and that guy was definetaly one of them.

 Also, i also love Soul Eater and think its a great manga, but we're back up and running (for how long, who knows?) next month and we need that subforum to enjoy it- next month is our month, soul eater can get it some other time. (nothing compares to hunter x hunter )


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Kuroro dont stand a chance against Hisoka...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 28, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> lol thx Slips  some people just do the elitist thing wrong, very wrong, and that guy was definetaly one of them.
> 
> Also, i also love Soul Eater and think its a great manga, but we're back up and running (for how long, who knows?) next month and we need that subforum to enjoy it- next month is our month, soul eater can get it some other time. (nothing compares to hunter x hunter )



lol some1 in blender negged u cos of the HxH thread thing?


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Kuroro dont stand a chance against Hisoka...



Somehow I really doubt that, because Hisoka would not be interested in him if he wasn't.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 28, 2008)

Lulz, Kuroro teleports Hisoka to his fun fun cloth.

What he gone do?

Who do you think would be the most popular with the ladies. I'd say it's a toss up between Hisoka, Kuroro and Kurapica.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 28, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Lulz, Kuroro teleports Hisoka to his fun fun cloth.
> 
> What he gone do?
> 
> Who do you think would be the most popular with the ladies. I'd say it's a toss up between Hisoka, Kuroro and *Kurapica*.



If they wanted some action with their own gender sure 

Hard to say between Hisoka and Kuroro really.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't you start again. 

Hisoka in his suit vs. Kuroro in his suit is pretty balanced <3 I think I liked Kuroro's look better. 

Kurapica is awesome as well. You know he swoons and gets all the girls (and boys :amazed).


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 28, 2008)

Not starting anything, just stating whats canon.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Kurapica for they BI?


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Don't you start again.
> 
> Hisoka in his suit vs. Kuroro in his suit is pretty balanced <3 I think I liked Kuroro's look better.
> 
> Kurapica is awesome as well. You know he swoons and gets all the girls (and boys :amazed).



Not the girls, just the boys


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 28, 2008)

you guys are awesome

also we have ladies here lets ask them who they prefer hisoka or kuroro


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Or Shizuku


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

I prefer Hisoka


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 28, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Why are you sad, sure we wanted more screen-time with him, but as far as we know he is still alive.



THIS IS FLAMEBAIT


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

How is that in any way flame bait ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 28, 2008)

More screentime
Still alive

Pokkuru


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 28, 2008)

Pokkuru was fodder, end of story.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Killua said:


> More screentime
> Still alive
> 
> Pokkuru


screw you .. he is alive and he needs more screen time
and Pokkuru is dead Live with it


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 28, 2008)

You're fodder

Pokkuru > Gon

But I'm tired of preaching awesome so let's leave this subject. One negative word about Pokkuru = Acknowledgment that he just wins


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Killua said:


> More screentime
> Still alive
> 
> Pokkuru



Not Pokkuru again *will from now on ignore anything with the name Pokkuru in it.*


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 28, 2008)

Shit we won.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 28, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Not Pokkuru again *will from now on ignore anything with the name Pokkuru in it.*



me too ........


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Also, this is very off-topic so I'll say I'm sorry in advance, but read the thread posted by Tifa(created by me) in the Complaints section, very interesting read.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 28, 2008)

link Freija i dont know where that is


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Hold on I'll ask Tifa for one *Is banned from that section*


----------



## Danchou (Sep 28, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you guys are awesome
> 
> also we have ladies here lets ask them who they prefer hisoka or kuroro


I thought it was only Hisoka. Who else we got? :amazed



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Also, this is very off-topic so I'll say I'm sorry in advance, but read the thread posted by Tifa(created by me) in the Complaints section, very interesting read.


You're even banned from the question and complaints section? 

But yeah, pretty interesting stuff and I think you're right. Repwhoring is serious bussiness.

Ontopic then: How many of the Zoaldyeck gates do y'all think Killua and Gon could push open now? They must be a couple times more powerful than they were back then. I think we'll see it soon when Killua will go back to his home after the Ant arc or something.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 28, 2008)

@Reckoner
NeBy ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Without nen enforcing them, Killua could probably open 2 more, and Gon should be at Killuas old level.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 28, 2008)

Not only doesn't he liked to be considered one of the older posters, I think he also doesn't get/like it when he's considered female. I think it's the Hitsugaya avy. Since the only people that like him are probably fangirls. 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Without nen enforcing them, Killua could probably open 2 more, and Gon should be at Killuas old level.


I think Gon should be a able to do a bit more than that. He's reinforcement and a powerful one at that. Maybe one less than Killua.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 28, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Not Pokkuru again *will from now on ignore anything with the name Pokkuru in it.*



Concession accepted.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> me too ........



Concession accepted.


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Not only doesn't he liked to be considered one of the older posters, I think he also doesn't get/like it when he's considered female. I think it's the Hitsugaya avy. Since the only people that like him are probably fangirls.
> 
> I think Gon should be a able to do a bit more than that. He's reinforcement and a powerful one at that. Maybe one less than Killua.



notice the "without nen enforcing them" so Gon being reinforcement doesn't matter.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah, but I think they'll use nen to open the gates. But you may be right and they'll open the gates with pure physical strength.

It seems we're getting 20 pages of HxH this time over. And the first spoilers may be surfacing as soon as tomorrow (but Tuesday or Wednesday is more likely). I can't wait.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 28, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Also, this is very off-topic so I'll say I'm sorry in advance, but read the thread posted by Tifa(created by me) in the Complaints section, very interesting read.



 Yeah i read it, ill reply in it after this post, but what you say is totally correct, i lol at how people would beg for alittle extra numbers in their user cp. People are taking these numbers waaaay too seriously, and while they are a bit of fun, its gone overboard. Like when i posted in the blender, some absolute noob negged me, and stated it like he had wounded me or something, all i could say was for him to grow up  The repwhoring on these forums is blatant...

 Some people have very high rep and deserve that however and im aware that those arent the ones that need to be tackled

 As for Gons strength V Killua: right now- without nen, id say Killua edges it, but not by too far, as you say- just one or two gates (which is alot of weight lol).


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 28, 2008)

as a fighter killua surpassed gon by a huge distance
he made new moves ,new awesome weapon and he can use electricity plus his assisan Techniques
even people praise seem to be on killua favour

gon has to progress more 

where do you rank killua ?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 28, 2008)

Killua is in the middle of the bottom of the high tier 
 Gon is at the bottom of the bottom of the high tier 

 i am too tired to elaborate right now lol but we have gone onto that topic with quite some detail


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 28, 2008)

No way.

They're mid-tier at best. Ryodan + Zoldicks + Ging is high tier.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 28, 2008)

Everyone has their own opinion on tiers, and we've discussed this, but for me they are in the high tier, zoaldyecks are in the high*er*/ high*est* tier


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't think Gon and Killua are that far away from the Ryodan anymore.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 28, 2008)

high tier is the highest tier 

high tier
mid tier
low tier

like that


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 28, 2008)

killua and gon should have a little bit longer to settle the difference in experience with using nen before facing off against the ryodan again... i want some epic 1on1's


----------



## Slips (Sep 28, 2008)

Kancent said:


> I don't think Gon and Killua are that far away from the Ryodan anymore.



depends on who you are comparing them too

Killua vs Feitang ect = massacre

Killua vs his lil paper bro and he would probely take it

GR doesnt consist of every member being a super tier they were just a group of thiefs that were excellent at stealing


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 28, 2008)

yeah machi owned killua when she caught him by her abdomen muscles
she even give him an advice to aim for the neck if you looked you will find she was already guarding her neck

i say Machi is one of the ryodan strongest helps that her physical strengh is rated high


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

She has a tricky ability also, hard to see strings.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 28, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah machi owned killua when she caught him by her abdomen muscles
> she even give him an advice to aim for the neck if you looked you will find she was already guarding her neck
> 
> i say Machi is one of the ryodan strongest helps that her physical strengh is rated high


wasnt it aim for face?


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Nope, aim for the neck.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 28, 2008)

then thats a mistrans/wrong interpretation in the anime... since ive bin rewatching the anime and came across that part 2 days ago...


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Stop watching the anime *barfs*


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 28, 2008)

nothing wrong with watching the anime if youve read the manga already


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 28, 2008)

rewatched this episode yup they said head

keep watching the anime

also head is a fatal site


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2008)

> also head is a fatal site



Zombie discussion?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

lol i just saw a site that haves Hisoka porn...


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 28, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Stop watching the anime *barfs*


What's wrong with the anime? Definitely better than 99% of the shounen anime out there. Too bad they drastically changed the artstyle and animation in the last 2 OVA's. The old school colors and look does HxH more justice. 
You just can't compare this shit:
posting in the prepubescent classifieds
To this:
posting in the prepubescent classifieds


----------



## Fran (Sep 28, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> What's wrong with the anime? Definitely better than 99% of the shounen anime out there. Too bad they drastically changed the artstyle and animation in the last 2 OVA's. The old school colors and look does HxH more justice.
> You just can't compare this shit:
> Animecrazy Forums
> To this:
> Animecrazy Forums




Holy shit.
Watching the First OVA again reminds me of how awesome and overlooked that arc was.
Check out the OP of the second link. That was freaking awesome  Kurapika vs Pakunoda, Kuroro opening his eyes AHHHH.
Joygasm.

Going to take some screencaps.

Btw, I love the noise nen makes. That's something that made me 5000% approve the anime. So don't shit on the anime  It more than makes up for the mangas mistakes.

*fap fap fap*


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 28, 2008)

best animated opening are green island ova 1 and 2nd original op for the series


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_nZoQeE76Q[/YOUTUBE]

Easily the best, now if only Ant arc got animated


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 28, 2008)

I really like this OP as well 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3CwJHIrpLg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




I really dislike the change of colors and 3d effects in animes nowadays. It could be me. I'm more of an old school anime fan, but nowadays 3d sucks balls. There's are like 2 or 3 anime with good CG in it. 

This 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMeLzBCzq18[/YOUTUBE]




over this 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iq6JvbAAMFg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




ANY DAY! I can't even compare both. Old school special effects looked really good. 3d CG really ruined a lot of animes for me. I can't imagine how ugly it would've looked like if Zeno's dragon was in 3d.

EDIT: Lol at me and Ennoea posting the same thing. The first OP is really catchy as well though.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2008)

Lets not even compare, that handrawn style, you can just tell the passion pouring from the original series. The quality, overall feel is just epic, even the voices have an amazing quality about it, too computerized nowdays.

Epic fight:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRXcU3Wd1LU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 28, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> I really like this OP as well
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



there was a thread about 3d before
all agreed that hand drawn is better 
so it isnt only you


----------



## Freija (Sep 29, 2008)

I liked the op to OVA 1 the most.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 29, 2008)

I like the Op from ovas its good and well detailed XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, the Greed Island final was good


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah but after..........


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 29, 2008)

first opening lacks hisoka


----------



## Freija (Sep 29, 2008)

because hisoka was minor then!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 29, 2008)

write something about hisoka instead of eeh? 
everyone should do that


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 29, 2008)

Hisoka was too awesome for the first OP so yeah


----------



## Freija (Sep 29, 2008)

eeeeeeeeeeeh?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 29, 2008)

do - it


----------



## Freija (Sep 29, 2008)

Hisoka has orange hair ?


----------



## Gary (Sep 29, 2008)

Killua said:


> high tier is the highest tier
> 
> high tier
> mid tier
> ...



 i see what you did there


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 29, 2008)

A magician have different color of hair than others ! The orange color show how strong he is!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 29, 2008)

lol
may be hisoka > kuroro


----------



## Gary (Sep 29, 2008)

Tifa said:


> A magician have different color of hair than others ! The orange color show how strong he is!



He has white hair


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 29, 2008)

Hisoka shit Kuroro... or at least he will try in new chapters
gary we talk about hsdajhasgdasdgh avatar


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah then he will have machi


----------



## Freija (Sep 29, 2008)

I liked it when Hisokas cards were actually dangerous.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 29, 2008)

i can't believe after all this time... and i havent even voted on MoM yet. looks like my votes not need on the hxh side... maybe i should vote for the enemy


----------



## Freija (Sep 29, 2008)

Enemy votes will be seen as treason  XD


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 29, 2008)

treason!?! 

then i guess i better vote for hxh


----------



## Freija (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, high treason towards our lazy god Togashi.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 29, 2008)

Tifa said:


> A magician have different color of hair than others ! The orange color show how strong he is!



It should be blue or something/green/turquoise.


----------



## Fran (Sep 29, 2008)

Hisoka's hair colour changes with each appearance.

I liked Hisoka when his hair was smoothed down and he was riding the hot air balloon to Celestial Tower 

And when he got out the shower 

Actually, when Leorio got out of the shower during the Battleship filler arc, that was even better


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 29, 2008)

still no news =|


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 29, 2008)

Hisokas hair started off as green/blue but then he dyed/changed it for celestial tower.

 As for the news, Robin, when do you think we can expect spoilers?

 Also, Soul Eater has sort of caught up and now theres a 2 vote gap between us with nearly 3 hours to go


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 29, 2008)

anytime between now and tomorrow


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 29, 2008)

damn it 
someone vote
use your connections

a tie for now


----------



## Gary (Sep 29, 2008)

Wait what, is HxH losing again?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 29, 2008)

wtf how did soul eater get so many votes


----------



## Gary (Sep 29, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> wtf how did soul eater get so many votes



Poeple talking


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 29, 2008)

There is always next month I guess


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 29, 2008)

we are 3 in the lead
seem everytime people are sure of winning and stop voting


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 29, 2008)

we doing okey 

how long is it left?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 29, 2008)

1 hr or so.

And hey Robin-chan


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 29, 2008)

1 hour left and how the hell they got so many votes


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 29, 2008)

@Tifa: Not sure if i missed it, but were you female 

HxH lead with 3 votes now, going to be a thriller.


----------



## Freija (Sep 29, 2008)

Isn't it over already ?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 29, 2008)

50 mins left.


----------



## Freija (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, and HxH in the lead, that's good to now, now I'll go to bed before I throw the mouse through my window(It dies every 5 seconds, kind of annoying when playing dota)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 29, 2008)

you got a new computer and cant get a new mouse LOL


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 29, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Ok, and HxH in the lead, that's good to now, now I'll go to bed before I throw the mouse through my window(It dies every 5 seconds, kind of annoying when playing *dota*)



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4Zh6VmeZz0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I know it's stupid.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 29, 2008)

75 to 71 now


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 29, 2008)

LOl at Dota song XD


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 29, 2008)

Tifa said:


> LOl at Dota song XD





Black Leg Sanji said:


> @Tifa: Not sure if i missed it, but were you female


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 29, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> @Tifa: Not sure if i missed it, but were you female


I dont answer to obvious questions XD


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 29, 2008)

Alright


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 29, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Free > *.*
> 
> And SE is in running for MotM? What a strange feeling to see a series you caught from obscurity known so well. That anime is just making magic, these days. Not to say the accolades are undeserved. Voting.
> 
> Sigh....HxH? Seriously? Seriously? Yes it's good, yes it is very good. But it's been stagnant for I've forgotten how long. People need to give it time to have issues to even discuss. This thread needs to step its game up. *Make some dupes or something man.*


Should i report this?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 29, 2008)

it wasnt obvious


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 29, 2008)

I asked because i think i missed the answer the other day btw.

I am curious


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 29, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Should i report this?



yeah                       

I fucked up btw, i asked two people to vote and one voted for HxH the other which i wasnt sure he liked HxH, voted SE


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 29, 2008)

no sign of spoils yet? i had a quick search and no luck...


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 29, 2008)

nothing yet, nothing


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 29, 2008)

I voted Hunter x Hunter.

Back (again) after...what...5 months?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 29, 2008)

ahh well, they should be arriving very soon 

im quite anxious for a gd opening chap from togashi, heres hoping that killua does something badass


----------



## NeBy (Sep 29, 2008)

Part 1 (not due to length, but I ran out of emoticons...is there a way to be able to use more in one page? Especially with quotations of others, one is rapidly over the limit...)



Freija is Chillin' said:


> We won't win cause anime watching ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).




Hey, c'mon...hxh anime is great. In fact, if those guys WOULD watch the hxh anime as well, they would all vote for us. 



Black Leg Sanji said:


> I second this, it looked like Killua very much enjoyed being huged into her chest



Oooh... What pervy thoughts in this thread! :amazed



Mattaru said:


> ...Surely that turns you on even more



OOOoooohhhh! What *pervy* thoughts in this thread!! 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Somehow I really doubt that, because Hisoka would not be interested in him if he wasn't.



So true.



Reckoner said:


> Don't you start again.
> 
> Hisoka in his suit vs. Kuroro in his suit is pretty balanced  I think I liked Kuroro's look better.
> 
> Kurapica is awesome as well. You know he swoons and gets all the girls (and boys).



Even more true! (Especially the last sentence  )



Tifa said:


> Kurapica for they BI?







Killua said:


> More screentime
> Still alive
> 
> Pokkuru



Lol.

But ok...don't start that Pokkuru-shit again. What is it with your Pokuru fetish? (No, that's a rhetorical question, you don't have to respond to it).


----------



## NeBy (Sep 29, 2008)

part 2.





hgfdsahjkl said:


> @Reckoner
> NeBy ha ha ha ha ha ha ha



Ermmm.... 



Reckoner said:


> Not only doesn't he liked to be considered one of the older posters, I think he also doesn't get/like it when he's considered female. I think it's the Hitsugaya avy. Since the only people that like him are probably fangirls.



  What?   Who are you talking about? Did I miss the arrival of a new poster? Is his nick Hitsu and (s)he's gay? (S)he's got fangirls?

(  Actually, there is very little I don't get.  )



uchiha-alia said:


> Killua is in the middle of the bottom of the high tier
> Gon is at the bottom of the bottom of the high tier
> 
> i am too tired to elaborate right now lol but we have gone onto that topic with quite some detail



Stop comparing the bottoms of those lil boys! You sound like Hishota - I mean, Hisoka!




Slips said:


> depends on who you are comparing them too
> 
> Killua vs Feitang ect = massacre
> 
> ...



That's true. He would own his lil bro...cute as she may be.

I think, by now (ant-arc), they would probably have a chance if they're together fighting one of the 3 weakest Ryodan-members. Well...nen-strength wise. Maybe they would have a better chance considering other variables, such as intelligence. For instance, if Killua had to fight Shizuki..let's face it: she's a dumb Ivy. He could pwn her by just outsmarting her. 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Stop watching the anime *barfs*



The anime is actually quite good...



Ennoea said:


> Zombie discussion?


Half the thread is. Maybe lucky for me, because otherswise, I would have felt obliged to respond to 30 more posts...



Tifa said:


> i just saw a site that haves Hisoka porn...



Where? Where? I can't get in the BH anymore! And Klown ignores my pleads... 

Does it have some Kurapica&Pitou porn as well? 



Haohmaru said:


> What's wrong with the anime? Definitely better than 99% of the shounen anime out there. Too bad they drastically changed the artstyle and animation in the last 2 OVA's. The old school colors and look does HxH more justice.



Right, the anime is pretty good. And I agree the subdued colors of the first arcs were better, but I don't mind some things of GI - I think the aura's improved in some cases, for instance (because, let's face it, most aura's shown were not as cool as that of Silva).




gixa786 said:


> i can't believe after all this time... and i havent even voted on MoM yet. looks like my votes not need on the hxh side... maybe i should vote for the enemy



Is it finished, yet? Did we win - definitely?



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Yes, high treason towards our lazy god Togashi.


Yes...quite some God.



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Ok, and HxH in the lead, that's good to now, now I'll go to bed before I throw the mouse through my window(It dies every 5 seconds, kind of annoying when playing dota)



Yea...go sleep and risk we're beaten at the last minute!


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 29, 2008)

HxH wonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Danchou (Sep 29, 2008)

It's over. We won.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 29, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Is it finished, yet? Did we win - definitely?


seems like it, from hisoka's huge cheer


----------



## NeBy (Sep 29, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> It's over. We won.



Woooohoooo!!!

     :WOW  (etc.)

Eat that, SE!

   (etc.)

hehe.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 29, 2008)

HEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH 
VICTORY. (by 5 full votes aswell), so we got our first sub-forums in 12 months.

THX TO EVERYONE WHO VOTED.

TAKE THAT SOUL EATER.

 I SAY PARTY TIME


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 29, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> seems like it, from hisoka's huge cheer



NeBy missed my post, lol XD

but hey we won never less >=)


----------



## NeBy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> NeBy missed my post, lol XD
> 
> but hey we won never less >=)



LOL...I repped so much to celebrate our victory, I'm apparently out of rep-presents for the next 24 hours... 

The people who didn't get anything yet will have to wait till the next day...


----------



## Fran (Sep 29, 2008)

Why are we expecting spoilers?
The manga comes out on the 5th October...Right?

....


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 29, 2008)

3rd of october Mattaru which is this friday

spoilers usually come out on wednesdays, on special occasions early spoilers come out on tuesday


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 29, 2008)

I thought the polls ended last night. Oh well we won


----------



## NeBy (Sep 29, 2008)

You know, about Gon&Killua...the more I look at it, the more I think those boys are gay.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Sep 29, 2008)

Did anyone post this yet?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 29, 2008)

awesome to see something from the new chap n all but that cover isnt as epic as i'd thought =/


----------



## Danchou (Sep 29, 2008)

No they didn't (looks at Hisoka). Great find.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 29, 2008)

I am out of reps otherwise you would be repped

and yeah gon's head looks huge XD

I know I am sorry


----------



## Danchou (Sep 29, 2008)

Ah, just messing with you Hisoka :.

So methinks the emphasize is going to be on Gon ando co. for the time being (not yet Meruem vs. Netero).


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 29, 2008)

The first post in the thread is updated as well as my sig, so if anyone asks direct them to the first post =)

and yeah it looks like it =/


----------



## NeBy (Sep 29, 2008)

OMFG!

Some pics on devianart are really superb! Look at this young, innocent, 14 y old bishi-Feitan! I think I'm gonna use it in some sigpic or something. Fabulous fanart!


----------



## Danchou (Sep 29, 2008)

We need to have a hxh siggie that we can use to promote it or something. My photoshop skills aren't really up to par, so I'm no help.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 29, 2008)

^ It has been done


----------



## NeBy (Sep 29, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> We need to have a hxh siggie that we can use to promote it or something. My photoshop skills aren't really up to par, so I'm no help.



How about his one: 

Btw, didn't you think the young bishi-feitan was just wowingly cute?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 29, 2008)

Its damned awesome

Rate my sig now


----------



## NeBy (Sep 29, 2008)

Killua said:


> Its damned awesome
> 
> Rate my sig now



I'm thinking and rating it the same as Reckoner!


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 29, 2008)

both feitan and Killua's sig are awesome ^_^

and NeBy nice find but we need something more horizontal than vertical since it will be in our sigs


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 29, 2008)

i like this pic


----------



## Black Swan (Sep 29, 2008)

I need to re cast my vote i think i voted for Soul Eater by accident  

Spoilers should be out soon cant wait.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 29, 2008)

no worries Black Swan we won anyways and spoilers are gonna be out tomorrow =D


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 29, 2008)

NeBy said:


> You know, about Gon&Killua...the more I look at it, the more I think those boys are gay.



Oh totally, especially Killua.  I think it's a refreshing change 

Kidding mostly...

No spoilers yet, damn.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _possible 281 spoiler_ 






			
				kewl@nexgear said:
			
		

> Here's one some people believe, take it with a pinch of salt:
> 簡易バレ
> Simple Spoiler
> 
> ...







hmmmmm fake? EDIT: *IT IS FAKE*

good night for now

I check in tomorrow morning =)


----------



## Freija (Sep 29, 2008)

I wake up when you people are going to bed.

Also the Togashi ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) should have made a Killua cover.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 30, 2008)

NeBy said:


> You know, about Gon&Killua...the more I look at it, the more I think those boys are gay.



They're fucking twelve.

Also, I'm inclined to call you sexually insecure.


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Aren't they like 14 now going by the manga progression ? Either way, if that spoiler is true, Killua is going to kill Yupi on his own ?


The guy has 700k in aura, Killua might actually die, there's no plot no jutsu to save him!


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 30, 2008)

Gon looks scary with red hair and eyes


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

He always colour things weirdly.

Last time he was green.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 30, 2008)

lol ignore my post it was fake as i thought


----------



## Danchou (Sep 30, 2008)

Can you feel it? Even if it's just fake spoilers, it's the slow but undeniable sign that HxH is back in the game after all this time.


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

HxH got the first fake spoiler this week


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2008)

Ofcourse its fake, until we see pics don't believe any of them. They always lie, after the whole Netero v Meruem fight spoiler I'll never believe


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Who cares ? The fact that the spoilers got out before Naruto fake spoilers shows how much more popular this is.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2008)

Well people have been eagerly awaiting its return tho from the last SJ popularity polls im sure its not the SJ audience


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

How come you're so sure of that ?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2008)

Because HxH came near the bottom of the SJ poll, tho its probably because most of Togashi's fans are alot older now and probably don't vote.


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

And because they hate the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2008)

You know there were rumours of Hxh getting canned because of the SJ reading ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), thank god volume sales were better than most of the SJ series, heres hoping togashi starts giving us fanservice


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Fuck fanservice, just give us steady chapters.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 30, 2008)

i dont want fanservice unless a certain someone is in it 

just give us some killua ownage


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, Shizuku <3


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2008)

Killua ripping off Yuppi's balls would do me fine


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Poor Yupi...........


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 30, 2008)

fake spoilers for this chapter was actually out long time before i posted it, it was just they couldnt be assed translating in case they are fake which they were

but all in good measures we should get solid pics late tonight/early wednesday



> Can you feel it? Even if it's just fake spoilers, it's the slow but undeniable sign that HxH is back in the game after all this time.



I am already pumped up X3


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 30, 2008)

i am happy 
hunter x hunter


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2008)

The cover actually got me pretty pumped, heres hoping we get 20 pages of epicness, but I have a bad feeling.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 30, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> The cover actually got me pretty pumped, heres hoping we get 20 pages of epicness, but I have a bad feeling.



damn it be more optmistic


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Excitement is keeping me awake atm.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2008)

Im wandering if I should read the spoilers or not? Someone tell a sheep like what to do already, someone be my shepherd


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

I just came reading that spoiler


Oh Come on that's just fake!



*Spoiler*: __ 



Goreinu comes out of the fire ? Come on, fake spoiler.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 30, 2008)

TOGASHI <33333333333


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

It's so fake -_-;


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2008)

What a load of silly fanfic, no way is that true, so much epicness (and retardedness) will not be in this chapter, not to mention thats completely changing the arc.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 30, 2008)

I did get a little excited when I read that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kurapica, Kuroro and Hisoka were supposedly in this chapter. <3 But it sounds fake as hell.


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Come on that was the fakest shit I ever read, and the end of it proved it, why would Goreinu come out of a fire ?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 30, 2008)

So why doesn't Togashi just make HxH monthly?


----------



## Danchou (Sep 30, 2008)

If you're gonna post fake spoilers, at least make it believable. I wonder what the appeal of posting fake spoilers to begin with is, besides being a attention.....


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2008)

> Goreinu come out of a fire ?



He's a pheonix



> So why doesn't Togashi just make HxH monthly?



Theres alot of why's where Togashi is concerned, like why the fuck doesn't he get of his ass and hire some assistants.


----------



## Fran (Sep 30, 2008)

Fake is fake.
I mean come on, the manga is released in SJ in 3 days time right? How do you even get spoilers before then?

And the fact that Kurapika appears = instant fake. 
There is no Kurapika.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 30, 2008)

A new, most likely real script is out, but not yet fully translated. .

If all goes right we should have a summary soon enough.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2008)

I can use a translator to get the gist of the chapter, I'll go check.

[EDIT]

Its probably a fake but the detail and imagination with which someone has came up with all this commendable, tho we shouldn't rule anything out it might just be true. Anyway until pics come out take all spoilers with a pinch of salt people, lets not forget all the orgasms we had about Meruem v Netero and that was all lies.



> There is no Kurapika



He's genjutsu


----------



## Danchou (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't know. Kelw0210 who usually posts the first spoilers on nexgear think it's real and has started translating and it looks like it is going in the right direction. So far he's got:


*Spoiler*: __ 



HUNTERHUNTER 
　No.281?神速（カンムル） 
No. 281 Kammuru

ナックル（雷!?） 
Knuckle: (Lightning!?)
　　　　（完全に硬直してる!!）
(He's completely rigid!!)
　　　　（チャンス!!） 
(Now's my chance!!)
　　　　（膨らんでなきゃてめーなんざ） 
(Since he didn't expand..)
　　　　「おおぉおお」 
"OOoOO"
　　　　「何発でもォオォォォオオ」 
"However many hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiits"
　　　【ユピーの顔面に何発も拳を入れるナックル】 
[Yupi's face is hit by innumerable punches from Knuckle.]

煽り「打！打！打！」 
Narrator: "Strike! Strike! Strike!"

ユピー「ッ」 
Yupi "..."

　　　【ユピーの顔面に蹴りを入れその反動で後方へ跳び逼br />?走するナックル】 
[Knuckle kicks Yupi in the face and with that he jumps over 
him and escapes behind him.]

ナックル（やった!!やった!!やった!!） 
Knuckle: (I did it!! I did it!! I did it!!)
　　　　（無理!!!もう無理!!!） 
(Impossible!!! It's impossible!!!)
　　　　（やっべェ オレ完全死にかけた!!） 
(That was dangerous, I was completely facing death!!)
　　　　（花畑見えた!!） 
(I saw a flower garden!!)
　　　　（まずはシュートを病院に連れて行かねーと!!） 
(First I have to take Shoot to a hospital!!)
　　　　（シャア!!8発入れてやったぜ!!） 
(Sha!! I got 8 hits in!!)
　　　　「ひゃはははは」 
"Hyahahahaha"


ユピー（何が起きた？） 
Yupi: (What happened?)
　　　（完璧にハメたはず何が起きた？ 決まってる） 
(I should've got in perfectly, what happened? I'm sure.)
　　　（別方向からの攻撃に気付かなかったのだ!!）
(I didn't realize an attack coming from another direction!!)

　　　（あり得るか!?） 
(Is it possible!?)
　　　（あれ程の電撃を(おそらく)真上から喰らう直前まで
全く気付かないなど
!!） 
(That level of electric attack (perhaps) from right above 
me I took, I completely didn't realize!!)
　　　（その前もそうだ この目障りな生物も突然俺に憑いた） 
(It's like before that. These eyesore creatures abruptly attached 
this to me.)
　　　（何の前触れもなく） 
(There was no kind of previous notice)

　　　【ユピーの前に現れるキルア】 
[In front of Yupi Killua appears.]

ユピー（こいつは先刻階段で会った こいつか!!） 
Yupi: (I already met this guy at the stairs, this guy!!?)
キルア「悪いけど」 
Killua: "Sorry, but."
ユピー「？」 
Yupi: "?"
キルア「これからアンタにする事全部」 
　　　「ただの八つ当たりだから」 

　　【電気を身に纏うキルア】 

ユピー「!!!」 
　　　（消え） 

　　　【突如ユピーの目の前に現れ 電撃と超スピードでユピーを圧倒するキルア】


ユピー「ぎ」 
キルア「〝神速(カンムル)〟」 

　　吼える間も変形のスキも与える事無く 
　　ユピーの自由を奪う圧倒的な初動の差 
　　キルアの〝神速〟は自身の肉体に電気の負荷を掛け 
　　潜在能力の限界すら超越する動きを強制する技である 
　　キルアはこれを性質上 大きく二つに分けた 

　　自身の意思で肉体を操作する〝雷光石化〟と 
　　相手の動きに感応して 
　　自動的に肉体が働く〝疾風迅雷〟 

　　先の戦いで敵のダーツを止めた動きがまさに後者であゼbr />? 
　　予めプログラムした攻撃が敵の害意を示すオーラの「揼br />?らぎ」に反応する 
　　脳の命令を省き反射のみで繰り出される攻撃は 

　　容易に敵の肉体の動きを追い越した 

　　　【ユピーを圧倒し続けるキルア】 

ユピー（一体こりゃあどういう事だ!?） 
　　　（総合的な力でいえばどういつもこいつも確実にオーbr />?の十分の一以下） 
　　　（なのにわからねェ 手も足も出ねェ!!） 


　　　【一時の対峙の後 お互い目に見えない程の速度で動き出す】 


　　疾風迅雷 


　　　【ユピーよりも速く一撃を入れるキルア】 

ユピー（深いなオーラってやつは） 
　　　（やべェなちょっと面白くなってきたぜ） 
　　　（苦戦を楽しむなんざ 爆発前のオレなら考えられねェな） 

　　ここでの心境の変化が信じ難い選択へとユピーを誘うぼbr />? 
　　まだ後の話である 


　　　【キルアの纏っていた電気が尽きる】 

キルア「！」 
　　　「やべもう全部使い切っちった」 

　　　【逃げるキルア】 

ユピー「！」 
　　　「待て!!! てめェは逃がさねェ!!」 
　　　「とことんつき合ってもらうぜ」 
　　　「死ぬまでな」 
　　　「!?」 
　　　（消えた!!?） 
　　　（これだ!!） 
　　　（まるで存在が無かったみてェにこの場から消えやぼbr />?った） 
　　　（いる!!） 
　　　（奴等の中に少なくとも一匹!!） 
　　　（自由に出たり消えたり出来る奴が!!） 


　　　【シュートの居た場所にたどり着くナックル】 

ナックル「」 
　　　　（そんなあの体で一体どこへ!?） 
　　　　（シュート!!!） 


　　　【〝監獄ロック〟の中】 

モラウ（!!） 
　　　（待てよもしも） 
　　　（こいつがユピーの問いかけに「応えなかった」のぼbr />?ゃなくて） 
　　　（「応えられなかった」のだとしたら!?） 
　　　（蛹の中身はドロドロで生物の体を成していないはぼbr />?） 
　　　（奴が今 形態を変えるために全く無防備の状態ならば） 
　　　（たたくのは今!!） 

　　　「」 

　　　（するか!? この場面でそんな文字通り致命的なミスを!?） 
　　　（あり得ねェ!! これは何かの罠!!） 
　　　（100%罠だ!!） 
　　　（） 
　　　（しかし問題はオレが攻撃して発動する罠か） 
　　　（オレが攻撃しない状態これがすでに罠か!?） 
　　　（どっちだ!?） 

プフ（迷うのは貴方が優秀だからです） 
　　（しかしそれだけの事） 

モラウ（攻撃すべきか否か!?） 
　　　（どっちだ!?） 

煽り「疑問は困惑へ色を深める」 


--------------------------------------------------- 

お待たせして申し訳ありませんでした。最近になって免 
許をとって、身分証明がすごく。楽になりました。<義博>


----------



## Fran (Sep 30, 2008)

Holy shit.
Thanks. That looks to be a very long chapter. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Hmmm. Yupi's fight is starting to get monotonous though.




Good stuff.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2008)

Not so sure Reckoner, im sure the word troll appears when I translated that text.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tho if the text is true then Knuckle has half his body blown away and Pufu and Morau make an appearence at the end.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 30, 2008)

Is it out ?? 

Is it out ?? 

Is it finally out ??? 

Me has 5 days off from work so I guess I can celebrate early  

can't seem to rep most of you ... need to spread >.<


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2008)

The kurapica stuff is fake:



> Troll "old familiar faces!"



Thats the first line of the text.

And hey SHANKS!!!!!!pek


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

OMG, According to that spoiler 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kammuru is awesome


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So awesome that Killua seems to be running away


----------



## Danchou (Sep 30, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Not so sure Reckoner, im sure the word troll appears when I translated that text.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


^
That's the latest spoiler trans (not the fake one about Kurapica, Kuroro, Hisoka etc)?! In that case, wtf.

I guess I'll just wait and see what comes popping out. So far the newest translation sounds pretty accurate, but you never know. As you said, it's not the first time we've been tricked.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey CMgogo ... 

the spoilers look awesome ...  

but I'm staying away from them


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So awesome that Killua seems to be running away



No he's not , give me the updated spoiler.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2008)

> but I'm staying away from them



I'm only skimming over them, I don't want to read the full spoilers.

@Frieja: in all its badly translated glory

*Spoiler*: __ 




[纏っto the KIRUA & # 12383; run out of electricity -- 

KIRUA "!" 
"All and all I use & daily CHITTA " 

[Run] KIRUA 
*[Killua runs away] *


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 30, 2008)

damn it i dont want to read spoilers 
when i find a spoiler tag i cant hold back


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

@Ennoea, read the spoiler on the other page instead, that one is horribly fake...


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2008)

Im not trusting any of the spoilers, rather wait for some spoiler pics first. But apparently Togashi has a message for us fans at the end of the chapter, who knows what it could be!!!

(Better be naked wimmin)


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

That he's ending the manga, I see fans going to kill him already.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2008)

> That he's ending the manga



Oh funny joke

If he ends it now I'm blaming you Frieja


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ONLY TEN WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ARGHHH!!!!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 inexcusable but i will take another break


----------



## Danchou (Sep 30, 2008)

Lulz. And still no reason on why whatsoever. Guess he really is going to follow the same pattern as the hiatus of last year.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 30, 2008)

HOLY FUCK IM GLAD IM NAMED AFTER THIS EPIC friend

REPS TO THE ONE WHO MAKES ME A SET OF KAMMURU


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2008)

Im gonna make myself a new HxH set aswell, hopefully the chapter will have some decent art or Killua v Yuppi.


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

He says it's inexcusable then he does it again.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 30, 2008)

YEY HXH WON!!! sorry guys i had problems with my internet connection since yesterday
Well congratulations


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Well it was worth it, and now LH you need an HxH set.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 30, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Well it was worth it, and now LH you need an HxH set.


Well my set is gonna be something close to HxH and the chick i will have >Shizu


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Hahhaha, Nothing > Shizuku <3


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 30, 2008)

Machi > Shizuku


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 30, 2008)

Machi >Shizu... Shizu's weapon is silly


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Shizuku is hotter than Machi


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 30, 2008)

Shizu is like a living doll with boobs... nothing else


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

How is she a doll ? She has a personality at least unlike Machi who is a Hisoka with boobs.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 30, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Oh totally, especially Killua.  I think it's a refreshing change
> 
> Kidding mostly...
> 
> No spoilers yet, damn.



Lol...yeah...Killua is more into Gon than Gon is into Killua. 



Aokiji said:


> They're fucking twelve.
> 
> Also, I'm inclined to call you sexually insecure.



Hmmm...I've been wondering how to respond, and then I thought: why not try them all out?

1)The deliberately obtuse :

 What? You don't find them to be joyous and happy?

Insecure what, now? What has that to do with being cheerful? 

2)The pervy/naughty:

They're fucking?! Twelve times a day?! :amazed

Only people who are insecure call other people insecure. 

3)The normal way:

Lighten up, will ya? Your sense of humor could be better... This is in the same line as shotacon-Hisoka, Pokkuru >>> everyone else and Pitou's ongoing gender-dispute.

Psychological conclusions in this regard is a bit...over the top, don't you think?  Maybe it says more about your touchiness on the topic, frankly.

That said...if I'm going deeper into the subject of your post, I think the "They're only twelve" is quite ridiculous. So, what...you think gay people only become gay the moment they turn 18?  I happen to know some acquaintances (and also one nephew) who's gay, btw, when asked about it, one said he felt the inclination at age 10, one at age 11, and the other at age 14. So...it's not that abnormal. Why people are so frantic about the possibility it starts quite soon, and not at only at age 16-18, I don't know.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 30, 2008)

Wtf, you can't hate on Machi.


----------



## ez (Sep 30, 2008)

wow, awesome spoilers. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not sure exactly how fast Killua's moving, but regardless it sounds awesome. I wonder if this means higher tiers will be even faster than he is...


----------



## Danchou (Sep 30, 2008)

@Scum


*Spoiler*: __ 



He should be one of the fastest now. But powerscalingwise I don't see how that's going to work out. I can't see him blitzing his father or Zeno for instance now.


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm not hating on Machi, in fact she's one of my favourite characters, but Shizuku > Machi, that is a fact.


----------



## ez (Sep 30, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> @Scum
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



pretty much what i was thinking. i suppose, they too might have special abilities to counteract his, or something that's more broken. Either way, this changes a lot of things.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 30, 2008)

Nah, they're pretty much even with maybe Machi edging out since she's that badass. Shizuku's ditzyheadedness is fun too though.

And where is the Pakunoda love? She's prolly the fittest from the head down. :3

Btw, is it know what Coltopi is? Male or female.

edit: and yup at Scum.


----------



## Fran (Sep 30, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Nah, they're pretty much even with maybe Machi edging out since she's that badass. Shizuku's ditzyheadedness is fun too though.
> 
> And where is the Pakunoda love? She's prolly the fittest from the head down. :3
> 
> ...




Agreeee. I doubt they're at a level where they could compare to the GR atm.
I remember when Gon used Jajanken Knuckle rated his aura as 'mid-pro'. They haven't progressed far enough yet.

Korutopi is male. His voice actor is very masculine in the anime. Cute.

lol. Paper bag over Pakunoda, anyone? That nose...


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 30, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I'm not hating on Machi, in fact she's one of my favourite characters, but Shizuku > Machi, that is a fact.



Because surely, opinions can be labeled as facts correct?

Oh, and Paku is hot.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 30, 2008)

So the spoilers came out when I was at work

just typical


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 30, 2008)

Pakus boobs where hot but her face...
Machi shits shizu anytime in battle machi is faster


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 30, 2008)

and regards to spoilers i think they are definitely not fake =3

So what he is saying is that he is going to publish HxH from now on instead of Jump???? O_o

God help us we will never get one page out then


*Spoiler*: __ 



Killua owns




I think its time for me to suit up


----------



## Danchou (Sep 30, 2008)

I think all he's saying is that he's back on the old schedule of releasing 10 chapters in a row then goes on a indefinite break again. Which was to be expected, but still freakin sucks.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2008)

> Paper bag over Pakunoda, anyone? That nose...



It has it own gravitational pull


----------



## Danchou (Sep 30, 2008)

I think he's talking about a license to chill. Anything else would implicate effort and we know Togashi's not fond of that.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 30, 2008)

hmm you probably are right


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 30, 2008)

I can't help but love Togashi :3


----------



## Slips (Sep 30, 2008)

After viewing the spoilers seems like I have to have the generic Killua sig too.

I have one lying about my photobucket


----------



## Gary (Sep 30, 2008)

Any one have a link to the spoilers?
Even if they're fake I wanna see.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 30, 2008)

Check my sig Gary

its the usual I put them there and I have written with huge fonts 281 spoilers

as well as the first post in this thread


----------



## Slips (Sep 30, 2008)

Good day is good

HxH spoilers are out 
I'm only a few thousands points from 1 million rep points
Robin is active again
I'm active again 
and I killed a spider


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Baaaaaaaaaaaack, Hellu


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 30, 2008)

Awesome spoilers n ting


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 30, 2008)

Slips said:


> Good day is good
> 
> HxH spoilers are out
> I'm only a few thousands points from 1 million rep points
> ...



indeedy =3 kill a spider have good luck all day!

and yeah i am out of hibernate mood XD


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 30, 2008)

only saw the title for now... Kammaru


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Any new spoilers out? pics and such.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 30, 2008)

not yet i bet they will come out the moment i go to bed


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 30, 2008)

^ as is usual eh


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

so this means I have to raw camp


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah man i am going on hisoka search 

nice set gixa


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Not Another Hisoka Set.... new movie name


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 30, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Not Another Hisoka Set.... new movie name



I havent had a Hisoka set in a long while 

whats the new movie?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 30, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> yeah man i am going on hisoka search
> 
> nice set gixa


whats the  for 

lol, ive already got a hisoka set lined up, threatened someone to make me 1


----------



## Slips (Sep 30, 2008)

I love this thread its lot a mass HxH themed sig set

Hisoka sets jesus I have a crap load of them. My favorite is always this one


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 30, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> whats the  for
> 
> lol, ive already got a hisoka set lined up, threatened someone to make me 1



its me being jealus 

oh well .....


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I havent had a Hisoka set in a long while
> 
> whats the new movie?



Not Another Teen Movie


Not Another Hisoka Set.


----------



## Slips (Sep 30, 2008)

My next sig is going to be 



just need to see if anyone takes repcard for a transparency


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

I can make it transparent in a sec

hold on.






Resized it to limits also


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 30, 2008)

everyone should have something about hisoka and write about him too


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Come on, discuss the spoilers rather than saying random crap about a character who will most likely never show up nor be mentioned again.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 30, 2008)

i dont read spoilers 
and stop talking like that about hisoka


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 30, 2008)

thats image is epic


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

But it's true, going like this we're never going to see Danchou, Kurapica, hell Leorio and Genei Ryodan again...


----------



## Slips (Sep 30, 2008)

Peter comes through at lightspeed. I'd rep you if I hadn't 7 mins ago


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 30, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Not Another Teen Movie
> 
> 
> Not Another Hisoka Set.



lols I was really slow at that one XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Slips said:


> Peter comes through at lightspeed. I'd rep you if I hadn't 7 mins ago


You've repped me ?  Oh yeah, forgot -_-; "Sig <3" right ?


Hisoka said:


> lols I was really slow at that one XD



Comes with the age ? XD <3


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 30, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> You've repped me ?  Oh yeah, forgot -_-; "Sig <3" right ?
> 
> 
> Comes with the age ? XD <3



another one?  I am 23


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh, right  Sorry <33333333333


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 30, 2008)

I cant rep no one I need 24 hours to jack again 

oh for the lols look what a disfunctional Hisoka I have found:



looks like kurapica


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Hisoka went blonde ?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 30, 2008)

I think its the result of one drunk night between hisoka and Kurapica 

what about this for my set?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 30, 2008)

I do not approve of noobs with Killua sets


----------



## Danchou (Sep 30, 2008)

That's a pretty epic Hisoka pic.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 30, 2008)

no one asked for killua's approval 

anyways, kammaru turned out more or less how every1 imagined... epic 

@hisoka ~ epic set hisoka


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 30, 2008)

all of you read the spoilers ?
i am waiting to see kammaru


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 30, 2008)

Thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnks =D

I guess it suits my name now


----------



## Slips (Sep 30, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnks =D
> 
> I guess it suits my name now



Where the name proud it has a long history on these forums passed down from generation to generation.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 30, 2008)

Slips said:


> Where the name proud it has a long history on these forums passed down from generation to generation.



ay ay Sir ! 

This name is the biggest privilage I have had in my total residency of this forum and it will be forever 

I have plenty more Hisoka sets coming in near future


----------



## NeBy (Sep 30, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> all of you read the spoilers ?
> i am waiting to see kammaru



Spoilers? Where? Link?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 30, 2008)

just put the image in tags 

and for spoilers either read the post above you or the link to my sig or the first post of this thread

no pics are out yet, but these text spoilers seem very real​


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 30, 2008)

Shit, my sig owns because it has text... and Killua


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 30, 2008)

^ mines better than yours  because mines saturated well


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 30, 2008)

My scan looks fucking badass compared to yours. It's like: "Fuck off bitch, mess with me and I'll rip your head off" ... which he eventually did 

And my nick's Killua so I decide, bitch


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 30, 2008)

oh wow pokurru goes out Killua sig fight comes in, awesome

*grabs some popcorn*


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 30, 2008)

Pokkuru? I've never had him in my sig...


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 30, 2008)

no i ment pokurru fights


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm seriously confused now


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 30, 2008)

you always argue over pokkuru being badass... is what hisoka meant i believe


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 30, 2008)

Fuck I just got an awesome sig idea. Fuck Killua


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 30, 2008)

i hate to agree... but he is quite badass in one of those panels when he's getting ready to fire the nen arrow


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 30, 2008)

THAT IS SO GONNA BE SIG'D


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 30, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> i hate to agree... but he is quite badass in one of those panels when he's getting ready to fire the nen arrow



Do I see a converted soul? 

epic sig Killua btw and yeah thats what I ment the fights over his badassery


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 30, 2008)

The set is epicly complete with an awesome custom title to boot


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 30, 2008)

October 1st will be the day Killua


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 30, 2008)

October 1st is right now


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 30, 2008)

Shit yeah  where is our sub-section


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 30, 2008)

so when you read the spoilers you know everything
or
there are some stuff you dont know ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 30, 2008)

you know the most important id say... the missing "thing" about spoilers is the details XD
also spoilers can be fake sometimes XD


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 30, 2008)

good i keep myself away from them


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 30, 2008)

My new set btw


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 1, 2008)

wow
is this girl from something?
(i didnt notice it because i disabled sig and avater)


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 1, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> wow
> is this girl from something?
> (i didnt notice it because i disabled sig and avater)


no idea XD i just find her in a very hawt ecchi site XD


----------



## Eldritch (Oct 1, 2008)

Damn another 10 week thing


----------



## Freija (Oct 1, 2008)

First October, where's my HxH


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 1, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> First October, where's my HxH


9 am ?/? get some sleep XD


----------



## Danchou (Oct 1, 2008)

We've got our forums guys! 

Discuss spam it with posts to your hearts content as long as they're HxH related. 

I guess this thread should remain our secondary base until the month's over. Anyway, enjoy it. We've worked hard enough for it!


----------



## Freija (Oct 1, 2008)

OH FOR FZJXJLKALDJLSDAJLJDLJAJLD I can't view it, my section ban only works in outskirts of Konoha    enjoy discussing HxH without me


----------



## Danchou (Oct 1, 2008)

That's a shame. But that forum is an extension of KL2 where you are allowed to post, so can't you get them to lift that part of the section ban for you as well?


----------



## Freija (Oct 1, 2008)

It's not in KL2 which is the problem, look for yourself, it's placed outside, or it's hidden


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 1, 2008)

nooooooooooooooo damn it damn it all


----------



## Danchou (Oct 1, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> It's not in KL2 which is the problem, look for yourself, it's placed outside, or it's hidden


Heh, I guess you're right. But since it's supposed to be a sub-section of KL2 I think you should be allowed to post there. What we gonna do with one of our top 5 HxH spammers posters missing!?


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 1, 2008)

the section will be quiet =/

I am off to work now, spoiler pics should pop out soon

Spoiler pics 


*Spoiler*: __ 










Killua is one badass friend >=)


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 1, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Spoiler pics
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


So now Killua is owning a royal guard? lol@that bullshit.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 1, 2008)

He is using his god speed to insure Knuckle can runaway before the stun wares off. The royal guard ain't dead or anything


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 1, 2008)

from where do they get this spoiler pic ?


----------



## isanon (Oct 1, 2008)

damn i havnt read HxH since they fought at the stairs and they havnt beaten those guys yet 

guess i dont need to catch up with it yet


----------



## Power16 (Oct 1, 2008)

Interesting! I guess we get to see how fast and strong Killua becomes with god speed but it better not have any lasting damage to a Royal guard because that would be some bs.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2008)

Man the sections busy, we already have like 70 threads? Where were all these spammers for the last year?

Anyway nice spoiler pics, as for the Killua business, well KLoWn right, Killua cannot pwn Yuppi this easily.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 1, 2008)

Killua pwnage in next chapter


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 1, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Man the sections busy, we already have like 70 threads? Where were all these spammers for the last year?



They are all from last year's archieve


----------



## Slips (Oct 1, 2008)

we got our section now. Goes to have a look.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2008)

Lol I was wrong


----------



## NeBy (Oct 1, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> here darling, here!
> 
> Since one of binkopedia's scanalation staff visits here and has a NF account (the famous fxu), we get the scanalation the moment they come out, probably faster than/just as fast as mangahelpers XD



Where's everyone gone to? Usually, when I don't look for 15 minutes and I come back, there are, like, 16 posts...

PS.I've added an 8-y old feitan. Maybe I could make a set with the adult Feitan in one 'coming of age'-image of our favourite GR-torturer...


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 1, 2008)

WE GOT THE SECTION X3 sry lol ive been away yesterday and today but not im back and find that we got the section. awesome. also, lol spoilers:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 IS THAT GOD SPEED, KILLUA PWNING ROYAL GUARD :WOW WTF?! CANT WAIT


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 1, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Where's everyone gone to? Usually, when I don't look for 15 minutes and I come back, there are, like, 16 posts...
> 
> PS.I've added an 8-y old feitan. Maybe I could make a set with the adult Feitan in one 'coming of age'-image of our favourite GR-torturer...



lols I am shocked too, they are all sleep i guess =D

and btw you might want to put them next to each other you know the two pics, since your sig size is over the limits right now 



uchiha-alia said:


> WE GOT THE SECTION X3 sry lol ive been away yesterday and today but not im back and find that we got the section. awesome. also, lol spoilers:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



yeah baby we got the section its up and running


----------



## NeBy (Oct 1, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> WE GOT THE SECTION X3 sry lol ive been away yesterday and today but not im back and find that we got the section. awesome. also, lol spoilers:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Yeah, the month opens perfectly...

With blood, sweat and drool we've managed to conquer our rightful place into manga/anime-history, we can look forward to a new set of chapters this month after a pretty long hiatus, the new spoilers are coming out and they look pwnage-cool... oh, what a glorious day! (and month)!

And on top of that, Togashi has claimed his own publishing-licence and promises to deliver chapters in his own name, now.

Well...or something like that...couldn't make it quite out, with his ramblings of new licensing and 'in his own name' and such...


----------



## NeBy (Oct 1, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> lols I am shocked too, they are all sleep i guess =D
> 
> and btw you might want to put them next to each other you know the two pics, since your sig size is over the limits right now
> 
> ...



Hmmm...strange thing is, in my preview they ARE next to eachother. Quick question though; is the code like html...because I knowsomething about that, only I didn't think it was, with the [] brackets and such. Can I use tables, and so forth?


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 1, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Hmmm...strange thing is, in my preview they ARE next to eachother. Quick question though; is the code like html...because I knowsomething about that, only I didn't think it was, with the [] brackets and such. Can I use tables, and so forth?



your image width is too big, you need to make them abit smaller then they will apear next to each other 

make sure the total width of the two together isnt more than 500px

its alot like HTML but it isnt totally html, for example enter would take place of <br> in html 

and no you cant do tables unfortunately


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 1, 2008)

Also, is it just me or does it seem like:


> It's inexcusable for me to have kept you waiting


the bastard's apologising


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 1, 2008)

yeah he always does but whats the point of apology when you gonna keep at it


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 1, 2008)

i mean whats the point of saying this:


when you mean this:


togashi

lol i still have that pic


----------



## Slips (Oct 1, 2008)

but he draws a cute puppy every time how can you hate


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 1, 2008)

lols 5 months wait for a cute puppy, and I am not even a puppy person, more into cats


----------



## NeBy (Oct 1, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> yeah he always does but whats the point of apology when you gonna keep at it



My thoughts exactly. I know other people like that; always apologetic, but then they keep doing the same over and over again. It gets really annoying after a while. If only Togashi wasn't such a hxh-creating genius...it would be much easier to hate him, then. 



uchiha-alia said:


> i mean whats the point of saying this:
> 
> 
> when you mean this:
> ...



LOOOOL! Oh, uchi, that was snickering funny! 



Slips said:


> but he draws a cute puppy every time how can you hate



True!


----------



## NeBy (Oct 1, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> They're fucking twelve.



Aha! Finally I have proof they're gay! Now you have nuffin more to say, have you, Aokiji?! 

Proof:



If you can read it, it all becomes so obvious, doesn't it?!



Edit: and here I thought to have a shocking ecchi revelation, but nobody reacts...  

I'll have to wait for Matturu to react, I guess. 

In the meanwhile, I'll keep exploring deviant-art, there's quite some good stuff in there. (I used to search on 'hunter', but that didn't give much...but with 'hxh'...woohoo! A lot of cool pics).


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2008)

2 days left until the scan I guess?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 1, 2008)

yeah cant w8


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 1, 2008)

yeah not much left


----------



## Freija (Oct 1, 2008)

Give me the pics now!


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 1, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> the section will be quiet =/
> 
> I am off to work now, spoiler pics should pop out soon
> 
> ...



here they are =)


----------



## Danchou (Oct 1, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 1, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> I like it.



Is that our beloved Pitouresque nyaa-nyaa  I see on the cover above Gon?


----------



## Freija (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes, it is, and you know it very well


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 1, 2008)

why are we still posting here when we have a subsection


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 1, 2008)

because this thread is the HQ


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 1, 2008)

nice sig neby  

i prefer posting here tbh


----------



## Freija (Oct 1, 2008)

This is the almighty real thread, also because those posts you make will go inactive after this month


----------



## NeBy (Oct 1, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> why are we still posting here when we have a subsection



I dunno...it gets complicated. I'm not even sure where the subsection is. I mean, where our regular talk is to be. I see a lot of hxh topic threads, but not a general one like this. Can't we just move this one to the subsection?


----------



## Freija (Oct 1, 2008)

The subsection only lasts for a month, it'd be a waste to move the thread.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 1, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I dunno...it gets complicated. I'm not even sure where the subsection is. I mean, where our regular talk is to be. I see a lot of hxh topic threads, but not a general one like this. Can't we just move this one to the subsection?



no waaaaaaaaay this thread should stay here till the day i die 

lols


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 1, 2008)

too tru. i like the thread where it is. btw, is nexgear scanning this time aswell?


----------



## NeBy (Oct 1, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> no waaaaaaaaay this thread should stay here till the day i die
> 
> lols



That'll probably be in the next arc, then. 

(Don't worry though, that still means you've got years and years before you die)



...or should that be...


----------



## Freija (Oct 1, 2008)

I have faith in Nexgear


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 1, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> too tru. i like the thread where it is. btw, is nexgear scanning this time aswell?



nope nexgear group leader has dropped out and since then they still havent managed to get back.



NeBy said:


> That'll probably be in the next arc, then.
> 
> (Don't worry though, that still means you've got years and years before you die)
> 
> ...



lols so true



Freija is Chillin' said:


> I have faith in Nexgear



sorry mate not for now =/

nite nite Reckoner

and thursday Scans would be super fast XD


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 1, 2008)

no nexgear then =/ som1 else will take up the stead


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 1, 2008)

awesome  

i havent read the spoils yet so im quite in anticipation of the scan


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 1, 2008)

Friday baby Friday


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 1, 2008)

the raw came out... i luv wed's so many epic spoilers coming out all at once


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 1, 2008)

If togashi comes out with chapters this epic after breaks idc anymore... the badassness of killua was so amazing i am at a loss for words... togashi never disapoints.


----------



## Eldritch (Oct 1, 2008)

If Killua is as fast as lightning we'll have some new feats for Killua in the OBD


----------



## Freija (Oct 1, 2008)

I have faith in Binktopia


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 1, 2008)

you should they are pretty fast


----------



## Freija (Oct 1, 2008)

Nexgear feels like the classical, but as Binktopia always does a good job I'll try them out


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 1, 2008)

Nexgear was great but we cant have them anymore and Binktopia are good as well d


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2008)

A low quality scan is all we can expect for tommorow, I hope theres a decent scan.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 2, 2008)

well even though its not nexgear, i have my hopes up that binktopia can get out a good version by saturday morning at the latest so we can see some Killua pwnage in all its glory. FUCK YEAH KAMMARU. lol gon is so much weaker than killua at the moment


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 2, 2008)

anyone thinks that gon can reach killua level?


----------



## Brooke (Oct 2, 2008)

Knuckle pwns everyone in the face.By far my fav char in the series.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 2, 2008)

@hgfdsahjkl:
Not anytime soon, thats for sure. I mean, even before we knew what kammaru was exactly (lol it sort of sticks to its name so our guesses were basically right), gon was already weaker than killua due to killuas improved lightning reactions and speed among other things- now with HAXmaru killuas on a whole new level and i dont think gon can really compete with him for awhile, unless him being angry makes him THAT much stronger, which i doubt.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 2, 2008)

i wonder what will hisoka do if if he sees killua now 

ps :i didnt read the spoilers so i dont know how awesome kammaru is


----------



## Eldritch (Oct 2, 2008)

Killua can't hold it for long though

And Gon is already ssj2


----------



## Freija (Oct 2, 2008)

Don't compare HxH to shitty DBZ again, please.


----------



## Gary (Oct 2, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> anyone thinks that gon can reach killua level?



I always thought gon was stronger.
or maybe I'm a gon fan boy


----------



## Slips (Oct 2, 2008)

Gary said:


> I always thought gon was stronger.
> or maybe I'm a gon fan boy



Killua outclasses him in everything but healing


----------



## Gary (Oct 2, 2008)

Slips said:


> Killua outclasses him in everything but healing


Yes I'm a gon fan boy.
And maybe I should reread the manga >_>
I wonder how strong gon would be if he wasn't the main character.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 2, 2008)

Gary said:


> I always thought gon was stronger.
> or maybe I'm a gon fan boy



you are a gon fan boy ^_^

Killua still is stronger


----------



## Freija (Oct 2, 2008)

Killua is definitely stronger


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2008)

Gary said:


> I wonder how strong gon would be if he wasn't the main character.


Why would his strength be any different? And you can't wonder... he is what he is BECAUSE he's the main character.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2008)

> I wonder how strong gon would be if he wasn't the main character.



He'd be final villain


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 2, 2008)

Just came back from work and im dead tired... sup guys XD


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2008)

Waiting for a scan


----------



## Freija (Oct 2, 2008)

Who isn't ?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2008)

> Who isn't ?



Brad Pitt


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 2, 2008)

lol NeBy I work too XD

 scans wont be here till friday the earliest

and Ennoea my sources say even Brad Pitt is waiting


----------



## Freija (Oct 2, 2008)

Your sources are BS


----------



## NeBy (Oct 2, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> lol NeBy I work too XD
> 
> scans wont be here till friday the earliest
> 
> and Ennoea my sources say even Brad Pitt is waiting



But..I sort of..you know...want it...NOW!!


----------



## Freija (Oct 2, 2008)

Who doesn't  ? We're talking about HxH chap right ?


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 2, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Who doesn't  ? We're talking about HxH chap right ?



I think so hmmm


----------



## Freija (Oct 2, 2008)

Good, then I didn't say anything stupid


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 2, 2008)

no why would you?

its usually me who comes up with stupid comments 

I blame my age


----------



## Freija (Oct 2, 2008)

Really ? I usually say a lot of stupid things.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 2, 2008)

When did we get the raw last time? 
Early or late in comparison to the other shounens?


----------



## Freija (Oct 2, 2008)

I dunno, was 9 years ago.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 2, 2008)

rofl

well we used to get it on Friday or Saturdays but towards  to end it became sundays a few times =/


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 2, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> well we used to get it on Friday or Saturdays but towards  to end it became sundays a few times =/


Total bullshit if it comes out on sunday....


----------



## Freija (Oct 2, 2008)

I actually meant months there


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 2, 2008)

^^of course you did freija  

 as for RAWS and scans, it will be fucking gay if we have to wait till sunday within these next 10 weeks (though it will probably happen towards the end), im hoping for a friday night/saturday morning average for scans


----------



## Freija (Oct 2, 2008)

Oy, I did


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 2, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> ^^of course you did freija
> 
> as for RAWS and scans, it will be fucking gay if we have to wait till sunday within these next 10 weeks (though it will probably happen towards the end), im hoping for a friday night/saturday morning average for scans



it depends on how good the chapter is, when its a kick ass chapter it comes out earlier


----------



## Freija (Oct 2, 2008)

It's kick-ass so where is it


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 2, 2008)

well as you heard from fxu, the cleaning has been really hard but he did say latest Saturday, so I think it will be done by tomorrow =)


----------



## Freija (Oct 2, 2008)

We all love fxu, I should rep him when I see him.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 2, 2008)

you should we all should X3


----------



## Freija (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll rep him when he posts the chap.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 2, 2008)

I wish we had one of the octopus chapters again, that was awesome.


----------



## Freija (Oct 2, 2008)

Same here, no Octopus in sight though <3


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 2, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Same here, no Octopus in sight though <3


Srry, sarcasm, i hated that shit.
Waste of pages.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 2, 2008)

lols Ikaguro that annoying bastard!


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 2, 2008)

ninja squid octopus was awesome, even though everyone was hating on him  Too bad he's probably gonna die  Will he save Palm? Will he sacrifice himself for Killua, WE DONT KNOW :WOW


*Spoiler*: __ 



 lol tbh he did waste ALOT of space though, i know you hate him KLoWn, and for good reason, but he saved killuas life 




 Also yes, new chap is awesome (kammaru killua badass motherfucking pwnage) so hopefully friday night at the latest.


----------



## Freija (Oct 2, 2008)

He should die already.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 2, 2008)

im the only person here that thinks ikaguro deserves some respect  true he was a waste of like 2 whole chapters (and its not like we get chapters very often), but you all forget that he saved killuas life, dont be ungrateful- just wait for killua pwnage in the next chapter


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 2, 2008)

Killua is hax


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 2, 2008)

^^lol, you saw the spoilers  lol @ killua taking on a royal guard, truly awesome, badass, and yes, hax  kammaru is one hell of a broken move.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 2, 2008)

Offtopic lulz


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 2, 2008)

I like the octupus but togahi should leave all his fights off panel, b/c in hxh every panel is important cuz when the next break comes no one knows. That being said killua's hammaru is not hax... it cant be hax... there is no such thing as a hax ability in hxh. The nen/hatsu system ensures that... I hope.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 2, 2008)

Gons ren is stronger than killua's ren?


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 2, 2008)

should be gon is a reinforcement type.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 2, 2008)

I hope we get to see The King's fight before another Hiatus. Seriously, Togashi is killing the fandom single handely. It's sad, but it's true. In the past a new chap of H X H would be "awesome" to me. I'd wait like a little schoolgirl (not really), and read it eagerly drooling over the epic. Now though, I'm not so excited. I still find it's a great thing we're getting some new chaps, but at the same time its feels like a precursor to more disappointment. Just a matter of time before another hiatus. 

-I don't even remmeber all those little details fanboys usually remmeber for their manga's anymore. That's what Togashi has done to me with all dese pauses!!!!

8800 post///


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 3, 2008)

Or maybe Togashi somehow will stop being so damn lazy...


----------



## Eldritch (Oct 3, 2008)

I wonder how many times the word "lazy" has been used in this thread, it's getting really redudant

We should replace it with "getoffyobichass"

Toashi is so getoffyobichass


----------



## Kizaru (Oct 3, 2008)

Kancent said:


> Toashi is so getoffyobichass



/care about Toashi getting of his bichass, I want Togashi to get off his. 

So, when does HxH get its own forum?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 3, 2008)

Kizaru said:


> /care about Toashi getting of his bichass, I want Togashi to get off his.
> 
> *So, when does HxH get its own forum? *



 Dragonus Nesha

 as for us using the word 'lazy', well its true


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 3, 2008)

Kizaru said:


> So, when does HxH get its own forum?


When Togashi starts releasing on a weekly basis.

Which will never ever fornever ever happen.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 3, 2008)

Togashi is a badass mangaka 
no one tells him what to do


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Oct 3, 2008)

is it confirmed that hxh will only be back for 10weeks then another break?


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, it is confirmed.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 3, 2008)

Bring back BISCUIT!


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 3, 2008)

Has she ever done anything usefull? Except training Gon & Killua?


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 3, 2008)

congrats ya all for 281


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 3, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Togashi is a badass mangaka
> *no one tells him what to do*


Togashi is an asshole.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2008)

> Has she ever done anything usefull? Except training Gon & Killua?



Thats what sensei's do?

And yeah she beat the crap out of that guy in GI.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 3, 2008)

I never understood why Biscuit didn't fight in the NGL. She was probably stronger than Gon and Killua combined, but she always stood in the sideline. Maybe she isn't as strong as I thought. Plus she seemed afraid of Palm. 

I'm guessing she's a better teacher than a fighter.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 3, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Thats what sensei's do?
> 
> And yeah she beat the crap out of that guy in GI.


Her job is done, the ants can munch her up now for all i care.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2008)

Im pretty sure that she probably just doesn't want to get involved, she's old and I guess just don't want to fight.



> Her job is done, the ants can munch her up now for all i care.



Myabe she should have had a fight with Pufu.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 3, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Myabe she should have had a fight with Pufu.


She should trip on a stone, fall down on that annoying octopus, squash him while breaking her neck.


----------



## Gary (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I just read the raw, it seems like a good chapter -_-


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2008)

> She should trip on a stone, fall down on that annoying octopus, squash him while breaking her neck.



While I agree that the Octopus should die already but why the Bisque hate?


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 3, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> While I agree that the Octopus should die already but why the Bisque hate?


I dunno, i just realized that i don't like her for some reason.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 3, 2008)

dammit, scan is taking too long.


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

Where are my scans


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

I dunno, I suppose it's good, but mine is better


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 3, 2008)

scans plz  but i suppose we cant complain, even one piece scans arent out now, well we at least expect them soon. (no im not nagging, I JUST CANT WAIT )

 awesome chapter will be awesome.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 3, 2008)

HxH is back  

Everything is alright with the world  

almost everything XD 

Want to spread more love but I'm out for the day


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

As soon as this week is over I'm changing my set  Have an awesome one in store


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 3, 2008)

it is taking kinda long for the scan to come out.. but who cares i waited six months for the raw waiting a couple of days for the scan is nothing 

*EDIT:*It's been longer than six months


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

Six months ? Hasn't it been like 10


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

Rumour=guesses of people like Hisoka


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 3, 2008)

WEll, the scans will be here when I come back tomorrow 

so see you guys laterz XD


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

Are you sure of that  What if they disappear


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 3, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> As soon as this week is over I'm changing my set  Have an awesome one in store



 no hints on what it is? hopefully its a HXH set  im thinking about changing mine but im very satisfied with it, i might add a new one for every badass thing (like kammaru) that happens each week (if it does) in the new hxh chaps, or just add killua pwning yupi to my 'PWNAGE' section 



			
				Freija is Chillin said:
			
		

> Are you sure of that  What if they disappear



 DONT SAY SUCH THINGS  but once again i gotta say, the first one piece scan has only just come out, so expect at least a couple of hours before the hxh one does so.


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

A hint, the manga can be put together with three letters and it's not HxH


----------



## Danchou (Oct 3, 2008)

SDK
DGM
KHR
?

Hi 2 all, btw.


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmm... You have the answer in those three.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 3, 2008)

freija... arent you being too obvious there


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

Perhaps  It's DGM


----------



## Danchou (Oct 3, 2008)

I was soo going for SDK.

I bet it's one with Tyki or Road.


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, it's SDK 


I don't read DGM anymore, but yeah you are right  the only DGM character I've had an avy off is Rhode, because plainly, she's an evil bitch XD


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 3, 2008)

by any chance... is your set out of the artbook


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2008)

DGM I need to get back to it, Crowley is the reason I kept reading that manga.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 3, 2008)

DGM the anime ended 
try to watch the last two episodes


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> by any chance... is your set out of the artbook



No, character has not been in the artbook


----------



## Danchou (Oct 3, 2008)

Was just thinking how awesome it would've been if Gon and Killua did join the Ryodan when they were asked to. I can imagine Gon with his Jajanken breaking stuff down and Killua's Kammura blitzing everyone like hardboiled mofo's. They'd be good members.

Would be f'n sweet to see.


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

Though, if they had joined the Ryodan, it's not sure what kind of abilities they would produce.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 3, 2008)

I see what you mean, but I'm guessing it would roughly be the same as now.

Killua would discover something like Kammura and Narukami one way or another and Gon's Jajanken is also a pretty basic application of the categories that he has the most affinity with.

At first it was a bit strange that Nobunaga wanted them to join, since they were pretty weak then, but I guess he has a good eye for talent. Plus they can train their new recruits like they seem to have done with Karuto.

Zoaldyeck + Genei Ryodan = f'n win
Freaks + Genei Ryodan = epic win

If their kids are already this strong, imagine what kind of monsters Silva and Ging must be when they're going all out.


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

*Doesn't want to know how strong Ging is, the world would end when he powers up*


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 3, 2008)

hmmm no scans out yet? =/

and a DGM set would be nice to drool on preferably Tyki ones  <3


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

DGM is gay


----------



## Slips (Oct 3, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Was just thinking how awesome it would've been if Gon and Killua did join the Ryodan when they were asked to. I can imagine Gon with his Jajanken breaking stuff down and Killua's Kammura blitzing everyone like hardboiled mofo's. They'd be good members.
> 
> Would be f'n sweet to see.



"Hay guys you want to join the group that killed your best mates entire clan.

Yes

Most excellent"

Somehow I can see Togashi keeping away from that notion


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, but wouldn't it be awesome


----------



## Zaru (Oct 3, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Though, if they had joined the Ryodan, it's not sure what kind of abilities they would produce.


Well, why would they develop much different? 
Does the GR train their members?


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

Some training is suggested with Koruto


----------



## Danchou (Oct 3, 2008)

Slips said:


> "Hay guys you want to join the group that killed your best mates entire clan.
> 
> Yes
> 
> ...


Well, we have had Ikaragu joining the good guys after he tried to snipe Killua to death. Plus Meleoron joining the invasion after he send two ants after Gon's life.



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Yeah, but wouldn't it be awesome


But mostly this.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 3, 2008)

scan before i start reading spoilers


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 3, 2008)

Gon and killua with Ryodan would be epic 

 Feitan:' i like kids, can you join '
 Gon:' only if you tell me where my dad is'
 Kuroro:' I AM YOUR FATHER'
 Gon:' yeah, but youre like 27, thats wierd'
 Kuroro:' that it is, that it is...'

 you could see this happening  (right?)


----------



## NeBy (Oct 3, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> scan before i start reading spoilers



Yeah!!! Give us the scan! I'm going totally bunkers here!!


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 3, 2008)

well Ging is only 32 himself only 5 years younger XD


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 3, 2008)

i looked at the first two pages art looks good


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 3, 2008)

Wut is thiz bullshit? I come back from my pub run expecting a scan being out, but that kinda failed...

Not even One Piece is out


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 3, 2008)

scaaaaaaaaan 
also naruto isnt subbed yet


----------



## NeBy (Oct 3, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> Gon and killua with Ryodan would be epic
> 
> Feitan:' i like kids, can you join '
> Gon:' only if you tell me where my dad is'
> ...



Hmm.I've seen those hints here in the forum before, that Feitan would be shotacon too, but where does it come from? I mean, with Hisoka it's obvious, but Feitan?!... ?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 3, 2008)

new set incoming 

scaaaaaan dokudaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

^

You just won.


Oh wait, I did.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 3, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Hmm.I've seen those hints here in the forum before, that Feitan would be shotacon too, but where does it come from? I mean, with Hisoka it's obvious, but Feitan?!... ?



yeah as uchiha said
do you remember the episode where the ryodan were waiting for ubo
feitan was shown reading a book (i dont remember the name but it was a real book about pedo)

something to add to your info


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 3, 2008)

Learning Feiten darker side really disturbed me

He probably did some echhi stuff to the children of kurapica's clan which is why he's so fuked up and bent on revenge


----------



## The_Leader (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey, he's a guy who can revive people just to torture them even further.

I can't believe I'm saying this, but pedophilia is pretty low on the scale of insane screwed up twisted personality quirks when it comes to Togashi characterization.


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 3, 2008)

they should create a registry for guys like him in the hxh world.

Super Strong Twisted Pedo Offenders Registry


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 3, 2008)

for children:

*F*ederation of *E*very *I*nternational *T*otal *A*nal *N*ightmare

 lolwut


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 3, 2008)

@alia lol with the acronym

Feiten really put some disturbing thoughts in my head about the murder of kurapica's clan. He totally needs to die by the middle finger 

I'm gonna go look at the spoiler pics again to take my mind off waiting for the scan


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 3, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> for children:
> 
> *F*ederation of *E*very *I*nternational *T*otal *A*nal *N*ightmare
> 
> lolwut



ha ha ha ha


----------



## NeBy (Oct 3, 2008)

Black Swan said:


> @alia lol with the acronym
> 
> Feiten really put some disturbing thoughts in my head about the murder of kurapica's clan. He totally needs to die by the middle finger
> 
> I'm gonna go look at the spoiler pics again to take my mind off waiting for the scan



I don't know...he's a superb character in hxh, after all. Until he screws up, I would let him screw around.

Double pun intended.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 3, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> for children:
> 
> *F*ederation of *E*very *I*nternational *T*otal *A*nal *N*ightmare
> 
> lolwut



lol another good one from uchiha XD

I would rep you if I could =/


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 3, 2008)

you are awesome  uchiha
hellllllllllllllllllll yeah


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 3, 2008)

yoshaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 3, 2008)

It was decent, Killua was pretty awesome


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 3, 2008)

it was awesome


----------



## hazashi (Oct 3, 2008)

I didnt enjoyed the art from this chapter very much, but hey it's awesome to have hxh back


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 3, 2008)

lol ok thx people  now i can go to sleep in peace, knowing that a new hunter x hunter chapter has finally arrived


----------



## Zaru (Oct 3, 2008)

Finally I was able to read the scans... and me likes


----------



## Nakor (Oct 3, 2008)

what a lovely chapter. it felt good to read HxH again. Especially the dialogue. 

Looks like killua's ability has a time limit of sorts on it. 

I wonder how many points were built up after all that damage he took.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 3, 2008)

i actually liked the art when killua was electrified  overall, a gd opening chap after the break


----------



## Danchou (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm really digging the author dialogue boxes (forgot the correct term atm) that Togashi uses. Gives a lot of insight in what's happening.

Judging by the size of potclean the interest shouldn't be a lot. You can probably get a decent estimate if you try to add up the events of the invasion and compare the size of potclean to the time when Gon fought Knuckles.

PS: Feitan is not a p*d*p****. The book he read was made by an artist who mixes things like torture, death, violence with innocence (hence children). It doesn't (necessarily) mean Feitan likes lolis or something. I hate it when people write him of like that.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 3, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> I'm really digging the author dialogue boxes (forgot the correct term atm) that Togashi uses. Gives a lot of insight in what's happening.



you mean narrating/narrator?


> Judging by the size of potclean the interest shouldn't be a lot. You can probably get a decent estimate if you try to add up the events of the invasion and compare the size of potclean to the time when Gon fought Knuckles.



which only means more trouble


----------



## Danchou (Oct 3, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> you mean narrating/narrator?


That's exactly what I meant, yeah. 



> which only means more trouble


Which also means more chapters.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 3, 2008)

with Yupi in it which we are all sick of him


----------



## Shade (Oct 3, 2008)

The art was really good this chapter by Togashi's lazyness standards. Also, Killua is awesome.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 3, 2008)

The art was good this chapter, and Kanmaru is badass.

This was my favorite chapter this week. I need moar HxH. And One Piece.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 4, 2008)

so can I take Killua faster-than-light speed to the Battledom ^_^.


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 4, 2008)

Killua technique is godly to say the least but its beauty and brilliance is in its limitations... i luv togashi and the nen system. It definitely has restrictions and requirments it has to meet. So it is not hax at all but completely l33t.


----------



## Xell (Oct 4, 2008)

Holy shit. Seeing Killua speedblitz Yupi like that...

I came..


----------



## Kiyoshi (Oct 4, 2008)

*checks One Manga RSS on a whim*
*Sees HunterxHunter at top of list*
*Closes Firefox, reopens and rechecks*
*squeeees*


----------



## Freija (Oct 4, 2008)

Just woke up, and just read, OFMG



First of all, awesome drawing quality, I DID NOT EXPECT THAT!


Secondly, Killua when in Kammuru form, is godlike!!!! GODLIKE!


Third, this is interesting with Yupi starting to want to learn more about nen because he's noticing that raw strength isn't everything in a nen fight, this could turn very interesting depending on what he does.


And I think it's time to show some more of the king really.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 4, 2008)

Yupi is more than a thoughtless beast, hes been thinking the whole way, and now hes finally realised just how complex nen is, his beasty nen was trumped by- as he says- someone with less than 10% the nen. Hatsu and tactics play a huge part in nen fights, and, as freija says, its interesting to see how yupi wll react now. Also, i wanna see how much interest yupi has to pay, and how long left till his nen is out (COME OUT POTCLEAN)


----------



## Freija (Oct 4, 2008)

He took quite a lot of blows, his interest should be above 10k.



And he seemed to want to fight Killua like hell.


Also, now we have 4 wild cards, Shoot, Knuckle, Killua once again, and Yupi!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 4, 2008)

Agreed on the art being much better this time around.

Chapter was enjoyable but I see I'm not the only one that is sick of seeing Yupi.


----------



## Freija (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm really sick of him, really


----------



## NeBy (Oct 4, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> Agreed on the art being much better this time around.
> 
> Chapter was enjoyable but I see I'm not the only one that is sick of seeing Yupi.





Freija is Chillin' said:


> I'm really sick of him, really





Confess! You guys want to see Pitou , so you can drool and fap a bit more, don't you?  

It's rather difficult to fap to Yupi...


----------



## Freija (Oct 4, 2008)

Pitou is a dude 


But yeah, I'd like to see more what's happening with him and Gon, or what the Chairman and Meruem are doing.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 4, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Pitou is a dude



Prove it!

That's almost blasphemy-ish enough to neg you!

1)Did anyone actually SEE the guidebook and the exact phrase it says Pitou is male?
2)What is the interpretation of 'male' with an ant? In the manga/anime, it is only supposed that the royal guards are all male, because they can't get offspring. The squadron-leaders went away and hints are given they could go search for females to create offspring (once the queen was dead), but nothing is done/said by the Royal Guards) And if it's only the definition of 'not being able to reproduce' that makes them male, than that doesn't rule out she's female: for instance, since ants are composed of different species, how do you know Pitou wasn't created out of a (female) cat and a (human) girl? wouldn't that make her pretty female, as a whole? Me thinks so!
3)Even if she would be male officially/theoretically, you all know damn well that Togashi made her female. Not only does she totally looks female, she acts female too. I refer you - again- to this page: this

See how she stands there? That's not the stance of a bloke! Only a female looks/behaves like that!

For the above 3 points, plus the fact that she's a hot pussy, male or not , Pitou is female, period. I mean; look at my sigpic, for crying out loud! Are you really putting your hand in the fire with the claim that babe is male? She's a hot bitch. And I'll neg everyone who says differently without any proof!


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Oct 4, 2008)

sick of yupi but Killua kicking ass is


----------



## Freija (Oct 4, 2008)

NeBy you can try to find loopholes the best you want, the dude still has a dick.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 4, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> NeBy you can try to find loopholes the best you want, the dude still has a dick.



No, she's a chick. 

How would you know she has a dick anyway? She showed you hers if you should you yours? 

She's a babe who's been mislabelled because she can't get babies. 

And I'm not discussing any gender talk about Pitou anymore until someone gives me a link to a scanned page of the guidebook, which actually shows she's officially male.  And THEN, I'll start to discuss it for real. I will type such huge walls of text, it will bury anyone who opposes the thought of Pitou being anything other than female, in the core.


----------



## Freija (Oct 4, 2008)

I thought it was a chick at first too, but it's a dude.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 4, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I thought it was a chick at first too, but it's a dude.



Proof?

The more I hear you say she's got a dick, the more I'm starting to believe pokkuru > kuroro after all...


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 4, 2008)

NeBy said:


> No, she's a chick.
> 
> How would you know she has a dick anyway? She showed you hers if you should you yours?
> 
> ...



No I would suggest you to go learn japanese and read one of the chapters in japanese yourself (assuming you've learnt the difference between he and she) and see that in no where he has been called or refered to "SHE"

when the mangaka refers to someone he in all the chapters I think its enough proof


----------



## NeBy (Oct 4, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> No I would suggest you to go learn japanese and read one of the chapters in japanese yourself (assuming you've learnt the difference between he and she) and see that in no where he has been called or refered to "SHE"
> 
> when the mangaka refers to someone he in all the chapters I think its enough proof



As I've understood it, Togashi made huge efforts in not using she NOR he (except for the reference to a 'mother'-cat, which would indicate the opposite).


----------



## Freija (Oct 4, 2008)

Actually, he's referred to him as he.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 4, 2008)

as much as we'd all like pitou to be a female (), and even though i USED to think of him as one, the repeated use of 'he' when referencing him has done no favours to you NeBy, you were decieved by the 'nyaah' and the pitou-eroticism like many before you  im sorry NeBy...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 ITS A BOY


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2008)

Read the chapter, freaking awesome.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 4, 2008)

You have to have a lot of patience and fanlyness to do . It's a near exact breakdown of everything that happened during the invasion based on the timers.

Pretty awesome stuff. If only I knew Japanese.


----------



## Tash (Oct 4, 2008)

I thought all the ants beside the queen were genderless?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah I kind of feel like they're asexual.  It doesn't really affect my opinion of the character one way or the other though.  He/she/it is still tremendously entertaining and awesome.

Killua was awesome but I just have no clue how they plan to beat Yupi when all of them are practically beat and he seems to be getting better.  I think maybe Silva will have to finish him off.  It would make sense for him to save his son.  I'm ready to move on to the main events though.

Edit- haha I wrote Luffy instead of Yupi.


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 4, 2008)

Yupi is a little to late to be pondering about hatsu and nen abilities cuz as soon as potclean finishes counting down that ugly ass ant is gonna get


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 4, 2008)

some months ago when i was reading the manga my external drive died and since then i don't know in what chapter i was... so i'd like to ask if there is anyone who remembers in what chapter/volume i was... what i remember (i think i was a bit ahead of this but...) 
during the Chimera arc Gon was hurt somehow (can't remember details) and killua was "taking care" of him and then Killua has a sentence on this lines "after Gon get's better i'll leave"... so does anyone know where i was?


----------



## Danchou (Oct 4, 2008)

I think that Yupi shouldn't have spent even 10% of his aura so far, so I don't see him going down anytime soon. It took a while before Gon went bankrupt against Knuckles and Knuckles was basically beating down on him all the time. At that point Gon had like 1/30th of the aura Yupi has.

But plotwise the fight should be concluded soon, I guess. Even if it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 4, 2008)

@munaz, after gon got hit by potclean in his fight with knuckle, he couldnt use nen for a month, and killua was looking after him (lol saving him from palm), killua did say 'ill leave gon after he gets better' but that was before he removed illumis needle, when he was doubting himself 24/7, (so i think hes NOT gonna leave gon )


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 4, 2008)

theres still possibility of him leaving due to killua's family... which im hoping does happen, 'cos then we can have an epic gon v killua


----------



## Freija (Oct 4, 2008)

Next chapter, now plox.


----------



## Illumi (inactive) (Oct 4, 2008)

I see this thread I used to lurk is still active despite having a subsection!!!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 4, 2008)

=o Illumi nice name and sig


----------



## Illumi (inactive) (Oct 4, 2008)

Hehe thanks alot!!!


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Oct 5, 2008)

The new chap is out. Killua's ability was just freaking awesome - makes you think Gon's ability was lacking


----------



## Gary (Oct 5, 2008)

metal_uzumaki said:


> The new chap is out. Killua's ability was just freaking awesome - makes you think Gon's ability was lacking



He lacks the Ability to be gar.


----------



## Razza (Oct 5, 2008)

So Killua's ability is a brief period of matrix-hax which is counterbalanced by draining all of his energy or something making him suck afterword?


----------



## Slips (Oct 5, 2008)

Razgriz said:


> So Killua's ability is a brief period of matrix-hax which is counterbalanced by draining all of his energy or something making him suck afterword?



Doesnt look like he used all of his Nen just a good chunck of it as he was able to run away. Base Killua would of been bicth slapped bye Yupi

When Gon used up all his Nen in the greed island arc he fainted


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Next chapter, now plox.



 abit impatient are we  not that i blame you after the months we had to wait, hopefully next chap will include some meruem V netero.



Slips said:


> Doesnt look like he used all of his Nen just a good chunck of it as he was able to run away. Base Killua would of been bicth slapped bye Yupi
> 
> When Gon used up all his Nen in the greed island arc he fainted



 yeah, it doesnt drain all his nen, else he wouldnt have been able to run away as he did, but im sure it took alot out of him.


----------



## Illumi (inactive) (Oct 5, 2008)

Where do you guys read the manga??


----------



## Illumi (inactive) (Oct 5, 2008)

Okies! Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 5, 2008)

mangahelpers usually are the fastest / first


----------



## Nakor (Oct 5, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> yeah, it doesnt drain all his nen, else he wouldnt have been able to run away as he did, but im sure it took alot out of him.



i'm thinking that he had to "charge" himself with electricity, so maybe the charge wore out. he didn't seem to be particularly drained afterwards, just that his ability ran out of time.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 5, 2008)

cant wait for next chapter


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 5, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> cant wait for next chapter


Pretty much the same, i only hope Togashi starts slacking off with the drawings...

Yeah i know y'all like it as it is now, but i think it's still lots of scribbles and shit.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 5, 2008)

ha ha ha ha
hisoka missed the 18000 as usual


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 5, 2008)

lols its always KLoWn 

I give up


----------



## Freija (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey guys, now you'll all get past me, most probably because I found a new TV-serie to watch.


on-topic, Next chapter = Octopus ?


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Hey guys, now you'll all get past me, most probably because I found a new TV-serie to watch.
> 
> 
> on-topic, Next chapter = Octopus ?



Next Chapter Lets find Shoot game


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 5, 2008)

fireball said:


> i'm thinking that he had to "charge" himself with electricity, so maybe the charge wore out. he didn't seem to be particularly drained afterwards, just that his ability ran out of time.



 seems logical enough  yes its true but to charge himself he needs to transform his nen into electricity, which of course uses nen, exactly how much nen it uses was the question but obviously not TOO much since he was easily able to run away.



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Hey guys, now you'll all get past me, most probably because I found a new TV-serie to watch.
> 
> 
> on-topic, Next chapter = Octopus ?



 mind telling us which series this is? 

also, i hope we dont waste another chapter on ninja-octopus, we've had enough of him already for the time being (though i do like him coz he saved killua , yes, im talking to you KLoWn ) ,im anticipating netero V meruem (well, hoping at least)


----------



## Freija (Oct 5, 2008)

Everybody hates Chris


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Everybody hates Chris



 nothing wrong with that  its just not exactly 'new' 

 Also, lol KloWn got the 18k post, i mean, who else would? (ive got the 12.5k post, if thats good, but the 20k post is already as good as mine , but lol i feel sry for Robin )


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2008)

Gossip girl is better


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 5, 2008)

Isn't Shoot still lying in a heap by the stairs?

Anyway, unless Ock Lee finds Palm I don't to focus on him.  We need to get the Netero fight underway or at least finish one of the royal guard fights first.  At least he is doing 20+ pages per chapter...


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 5, 2008)

im hoping the yupi fight can be wrapped up within the next 5 chapters (preferably within the next 3 or so), and the pufu morau fight to be resolved within the next 10 chapters. Aswell as that, i would also like the octo saving palm story to be resolved by then and to have at least seen some of netero V king figth (the more the better) and see what happens to werefin, and see some of gon and pitou. Now thats a big ask, but i would like at least some of this to be resolved before ANOTHER FUCKING HIATUS.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 5, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> seems logical enough  yes its true but to charge himself he needs to transform his nen into electricity, which of course uses nen, exactly how much nen it uses was the question but obviously not TOO much since he was easily able to run away.



of course. i just dont' think it uses most of his nen up. i just think that right now he can only do it for so long. he didn't seem tired at all really, if i remember correctly. 

i also hope that at least the yupi fight and pufu fight are resolved before the next hiatis. i will be very sad if the yupi fight is still going on. but right now, im not sure how yupi is even going to be killed. no one is strong enough to kill him. potclean is their only hope.


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 5, 2008)

fireball said:


> of course. i just dont' think it uses most of his nen up. i just think that right now he can only do it for so long. he didn't seem tired at all really, if i remember correctly.
> 
> i also hope that at least the yupi fight and pufu fight are resolved before the next hiatis. i will be very sad if the yupi fight is still going on. but right now, im not sure how yupi is even going to be killed. no one is strong enough to kill him. potclean is their only hope.


Agreed. Who is gonna kill Yupi and how???


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 5, 2008)

Well as i see it the only chance they have (and basically what is gonna happen) is that the potclean hakoware interest will reach the colossal 700k (im sure last chapter did well in increasing interest), but seeing how yupi is starting to learn about nen, its not definate how togashi wants this to play out. but i still do think that once hes not able to use his nen again, knuckle will give him one punch and say something like 'that was for shoot' (and then he'll go back and find shoot dead )


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 5, 2008)

in our dreams

the way i see it Yupi might out live me


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 5, 2008)

lol yupi will still be around in 30 years when half-dead togashi releases 1 panel per decade.






:amazed


----------



## Slips (Oct 5, 2008)

New sig get I


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 5, 2008)

pretty cool sig

yupi will live 5more chaps


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 5, 2008)

Slips said:


> *EPIC* sig get I



i edited it for you , truly a great peace of hisoka fanart, you might wanna crop the face and make it your ava, TO MAKE A SET  lol but your current ava is also hisoka so thats all fine 



			
				Hibari Kyoya said:
			
		

> yupi will live 5more chaps



ANYTHING but what i posted


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 5, 2008)

i like yubi 
well i like all the royal guards and the king


i am very interested to see how those powerfull and smart fighters are going down

ants are cool


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 5, 2008)

Yupi must die and Hisoka must come back.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 5, 2008)

ants are gay... all. need. to. die. 

in other news... i doubt we'll be getting continuous 20 pages... but heres hoping


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 5, 2008)

lols I agree, I think the 20 pages was just a one off thing


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 5, 2008)

He owed us a 40 page chapter


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 5, 2008)

seriously
please tell me this isnt true


i think it is a fake but i need a confirmation


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 6, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> He owed us a 40 page chapter



 seeing we SHOULD be on like chapter 450, i think he owes us MUCH more than that  1000 page chapter anyone?


----------



## Eldritch (Oct 6, 2008)

^^ It's translators fucking around with people


----------



## YoYo (Oct 6, 2008)

Lawl, I decided I wouldn't start reading HxH until it ended...is this ever going to happen?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 6, 2008)

YoYo said:


> Lawl, I decided I wouldn't start reading HxH until it ended...is this ever going to happen?


Hey, InuYasha ended. Why wouldn't HxH?

If the hiatuses stop then probably. Otherwise it's gonna be like 20 years until it ends.


----------



## Eldritch (Oct 6, 2008)

At least Inuyasha had the dedication to update


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 6, 2008)

Kancent said:


> At least Inuyasha had the dedication to update


Yup. And it somewhat satisfied me with it's ending as well.

But HxH is much better than Inuyasha.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 6, 2008)

new volume is ranked high 
yup more breaks


----------



## Danchou (Oct 6, 2008)

Do you happen to know at which position it charted on the Japanese manga sales list?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2008)

The last volume entered at two but it came out the same week as a OP volume, Ann should have the weekley list.

As for OP hiatus, I call bull.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 6, 2008)

Ah, many thanks Ennoea. HxH has always done well with the TPB sales. Iirc, it's even in the top 3 of current SJ best selling titles. The volume sales had their highest peak after the long hiatusses. No wonder they let him slack off like that.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 6, 2008)

Btw a 282 spoiler can be found on nexgear. Japanese text only, but as a small spoiler, it seems that the focus will be on 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ikarugo and Brovda, FFS @tjie9d8gh@!! There's no Gon and Killua.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2008)

NOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danchou (Oct 6, 2008)

Just read the translated spoilers. I guess it gets worse.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2008)

just like togashi to keep us updated with the whole picture rather focusing on fight 1 @ a time... i prefer it this way tbh


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh man, we get a WHOLE chapter with just ninja-octopus ? damn i hope they finish that quickly we have MUCH more pressing matter than this (though yes, i like him haters ), we've got potentially 3-4 MAJOR fights going on... oh well, as long as togashi hurries that part of the story and finishes it quickly, i can somehow withstand 1-2 chapters of ninja-octopus if it were to get WIN WIN WIN in the rest of the chapters.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 6, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> It's in the 282 spoilers thread in the MotM forum.
> 
> I do mind chapters focussing on minor characters like the Octopus at certain times. It takes the pace out of all the other great stuff that should be happening now. It barely makes up for plotdevelopment. Especially since it's not like we have a lot of room before the next hiatus starts.



Blame Togashi, not the poor octosquid!  

And it doesn't make for main plotdevelopment, but it makes for subplotdeveloment, which is also a feat of a complex story.

Basically, it's because we're impatient enough waiting for Togashi and any new chapters. If he would draw 10 chapters a week, we would all be going: 'Oooh! Togi is such a genius in giving room to side-characters too!'

Instead, we're so depraved of hxh chapters, any 'sidetracking' is deemed worthless tripe.

It's a sad thing, really. 

That said, when thinking about the fact there's only 9 to go now, I feel the same tendency.


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Told you all, Octopus is the filler when Togashi has no idea what to draw.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 6, 2008)

Octopus will play a big role in this arc
you know that our heros are much much weaker than the ants
in any other shonen the hero will go SS2 or a renforcement will come
(not that this is bad but HxH is different than any other manga)

but here you have togashi crafting an amazing plot that will leave us drooling at the end
he made this arc completely unpredictable since when this type of arcs are unpredictable


also since when was HxH about fighting this arc has more fighting than any arc

i dont care at all if we dont get any fights in this 10 chapters


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

I swear, no fight will be ended in these 10 weeks, we'll see octopus running for 8 chapters, then he'll end it in another cliff hanger.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

Best sig ever?


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Hahahahhahahaha  *reps*


----------



## Danchou (Oct 6, 2008)

^
Why thanks for the compliment @ Killua. 

The octopus is fodder. Even moreso than Pokkuro. At least his fail kicked off the whole Chimera Ant arc.

I'm really starting to believe that the Octopus is there when Togashi has run out of plot. He barely brings anything substantial to the table storywise.


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

^
Isn't that basically what I said but a longer version of it ?




			
				Freija is Chillin' said:
			
		

> Told you all, Octopus is the filler when Togashi has no idea what to draw.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 6, 2008)

we will see about that


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

It's true 

Damnit I hate Ikarugo.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> ^
> Why thanks for the compliment @ Killua.
> 
> The octopus is fodder. Even moreso than Pokkuro. At least his fail kicked off the whole Chimera Ant arc.
> ...



Not your sig, mine 

And your Shitapika is fodder. Pokkuru constantly raped him with words during the exam


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 6, 2008)

lulz ninja-octo is just filler  besides, its a squid 
 Im hoping that this means togashi can focus on him for one or two chapters to get him out of the way and then focus on some WIN in the other fights. MERUEM V NETERO PLZ


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

So that is why he flipped out on Kurapica ?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 6, 2008)

Ikarugo > Pokkuru 

damn it he isnt a filler


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh yeah Killua, you never did explain why Pokkuru flipped on Kurapica in the exams


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Because Pokkuru shouldn't have graduated.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 6, 2008)

Kurapica said no to him


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 6, 2008)

Lets see Killua's explanation on the matter 

 What about how he apologised like a bitch after it?


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Kurapica > Filler


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> Oh yeah Killua, you never did explain why Pokkuru flipped on Kurapica in the exams



Well, he realized 60 chapters from now Kurapika would be a failing drama queen so he had to shut him up fast


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Who was the drama queen ? Hey guys, HELP WE CANT BEAT THESE ANTS WHO CANT USE NEN EVEN THOUGH WE'RE SUPPOSED TO BE PRO-HUNTERS!


----------



## Danchou (Oct 6, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> ^
> Isn't that basically what I said but a longer version of it ?


I was referencing your wise words.



Killua said:


> Not your sig, mine
> 
> And your Shitapika is fodder. Pokkuru constantly raped him with words during the exam


I admit, yours is not bad. 

And don't talk trash about Kurapica. Pokkuro was scared to be losing his hunter license so he needed to talk trash to save himself.

If Killua didn't suckerpunch that old guy, he would be the one to lose the exam. Then he wouldn't have gotten his license and not have caused the Ant to learn nen.

So, that's a sign that he was destined to fail there for the betterment of the world.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

Pokkuru > Gon at that time


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

The Kurapica fan just owned the Pokkuru tard, everything is right in the world.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 6, 2008)

Killua said:


> Not your sig, mine
> 
> And your Shitapika is fodder. *Pokkuru constantly raped him with words during the exam *



 im sure thats not the way it happened 
you know that pokkuro was lucky for killuas interferance, he was just bitter he didnt earn his license, and when he tryed to shit talk kurapica, he got pwned and then had to apologise like a bitch later on


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Like the bitch he is you mean... OH SORRY I MEANT WAS


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

It was to reboost Kura's plotbitchshield later on


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Sure Killua, keep telling yourself that.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 6, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Like the bitch he is you mean... OH SORRY I MEANT WAS



 OH SNAP  I seem to remember him getting raped, and then spilling all the nen secrets to the ants


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Like the bitch he is... OH WAS! Shit I did it again.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

You sound like a broken record. Running out of sensible arguments?  OH WAIT YOU NEVER HAD ANY 

Him dying was Togashi's fault, he deemed him too powerful but one last useful act to be done. Wreaking havoc on earth


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

You have any sensible arguments ? Cause I sure haven't seen any.



Also guys, let's all pray for a moment for Killua, because a person we deeply dislike will be visiting him, and for the next month, no more teasing this may be his last month alive....


----------



## NeBy (Oct 6, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> ^
> Why thanks for the compliment @ Killua.
> 
> The octopus is fodder. Even moreso than Pokkuro. At least his fail kicked off the whole Chimera Ant arc.
> ...


You're a bit too negative about octosquid. Sure, he works a bit on my nerves too, with all the "oh, I'll change sides and sell out my compagnons even if I first say I wouldn't, but that was before you (killua) said you wanted to be  my friend".  etc. dude. That's emo-unstable as any octopus or squid would.

That said, I still think it's not bad for Togi to play with him and other side-characters a bit longer. And as for having no relevance; I think you guys are mistaken. Remember he can creep into dead bodies and use there abilities...did it never occur to anyone what this might mean? There is actually a big chance the octosquid will be able to mount a dead Royal Guard. Imagine that; he using Yupis' body, for instance. In fact, that would be the only viable manner in which they would be able to beat any of the other royal guards.

It's either that, or they'll have to hurry to get out of there. (They've separated the royal guards from the king, after all). The only thing that speaks against such a quick redrawl  is pipe-man still lurking in his smokescreen, and Gon who isn't moving an inch besides his beloved Pitou. And that was going to last an hour...so I'll guess they'll HAVE to continue to fight. But what can they do, without the help of all the so-called 'side-characters'? Shoot is out, knuckle had his 5 minutes of fame, but can't do much else, except wait for his potclean to pile all the interest. Smokeguy is left alone wondering - and even when he would not be, it's difficult to imagine he could handle pufu on his own (he admittedly has only 40% of his strength left.) And Gon isn't a match for Pitou neither.

So...you'll bet the side-characters will be of relevance to the story-development.



Freija is Chillin' said:


> The Kurapica fan just owned the Pokkuru tard, everything is right in the world.



Yeah...but where are the Pitou-fans?  



Killua said:


> You sound like a broken record. *Running out of sensible arguments?*  OH WAIT YOU NEVER HAD ANY
> 
> Him dying was Togashi's fault, he deemed him too powerful but one last useful act to be done. Wreaking havoc on earth



Wait a min...!! That's my line! You stole that from me; I used it in a response to your post about pokkuru in our subforum! 


BTW, I almost forgot I had a nick on nexgear too!  Long time since I've been there.

To be honest....the posts there do seem of a higher quality than here, most of the time. Take a look at this: 

Why can't threads like that exist in here?


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh shush

You know Pokkuru related awesomeness >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Nexgear any day of the week.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 6, 2008)

Killua said:


> Oh shush
> 
> You know *Pokkuru related awesomeness >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Nexgear* any day of the week.



Only if you agree that Pitou is female...


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Pitou got a dick and Pokkuru sucks.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 6, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Pitou got a dick and Pokkuru sucks.



Ermm...

Pokkuru sucks the dick of Pitou?


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Whatever, either way it still applies to pokkuru being fail and Pitou having a dick.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Only if you agree that Pitou is female...



Oh trust me, I can't look at her as a guy. EVER.

So we agree


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Oy, that's a lie, you were the one who told me it was a dude... LIAR!


----------



## NeBy (Oct 6, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Whatever, either way it still applies to pokkuru being fail and Pitou having a dick.



Well, I agree she has a tail...

Anyways, instead of all this side-tracking... why won't we try a similar thread/discussion as in nexgear? Invent some plausible hxh hatsu. No specialisation unless severely restricted, needs to adhere to hxh nen-rules and in general all types need to have some balanced restrictions, but for the rest, all is free to be conjured up... 

I'll start:

Name: Fairy Balloons

Nen: Emission and Manipulation

Function: Swarm of roundish nen-lights/balloons the size of small eggs which consist of only the faintest sliver of nen, and thus only visible by expert users of gyo. (And even then can 'sink' into any material of the surroundings, and thus become invisible). In their 'normal' state, only acts as eyes which can go through solid (non-nen) objects. In attack mode, the little balls can swarm and merge together, creating a huige ball (well, only skin deep nen, just like a huge real balloon. In that sate, it can sink into any liquid (or movable stuff, like sand) and fill itself up with it (like water in a balloon), yet maintaining whatever form one wishes.

Restrictions: Is good in spying (as individual bubbles, they show a slightly warped 'fish-eye' view of it's surroundings to their hatsu-user - can go through solid objects, as long as they're not made or reinforced by nen), but pretty weak in attacking (when merged). Nen-force of the total merged blob would still be weak, and consist mainly out of brute force, depending on the content it had 'soaked up'. It would be difficult to completely destroy, however, since any strike would only destroy a certain amount of little balloons actually punctured; the rest could swarm and merge back together. 

What you think?


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Freija cannon, Like Jplaya's canon, but stronger.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 6, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Freija cannon, Like Jplaya's canon, but stronger.



Ermm...

The name seems a bit egocentric...

Try to put some more effort in it. What type(s) of nen? What restrictions? Etc.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 6, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Freija cannon, Like Jplaya's canon, but stronger.


Jplaya's canon is above all.

Itachi >>> Galactus


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Ermm...
> 
> The name seems a bit egocentric...
> 
> Try to put some more effort in it. What type(s) of nen? What restrictions? Etc.



Freija type, the restriction is, there is no restriction  thus Freija,  it uses 0.000000000000001 of my nen with each blast that can blow the universe to bits.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 6, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Jplaya's canon is above all.
> 
> Itachi >>> Galactus





Freija is Chillin' said:


> Freija type, the restriction is, there is no restriction  thus Freija,  it uses 0.000000000000001 of my nen with each blast that can blow the universe to bits.





Ok, I get the hint(s). No real hxh thread possible, today.

I'll be off then. Some sleep does always good.


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Nah, I'm working on one, it'll take me some time.


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 6, 2008)

thinking out a well thought of nen ability is hard works ... seriously.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 7, 2008)

a simple nen ability i thought of... its not exactly original but oh well:

transformation, emission and manipulation... change my nen to be able to spark the oxygen in the air and thus ignite it to make fire... thats the basics of it  any1 want to expand on it? since im too lazy to


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2008)

Type: Emission/transformation

Name: Red nail

Restriction: Can only be used once a day, need to know the opponents blood type, nen type, name and birth day

Oath: Can only be used on the verge of death

Power: The red nail creates a nen orb out of blood inside the users index finger and transforms it to liquid nitrogen which is later shot out like a bullet at 3 times the speed of sound entering the enemies bloodstream and crystallizing the enemies blood.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 7, 2008)

The last chapter was good XD
i hope il have time to be more active but my work kills me...


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, it was good, but I doubt that the next one will be... Ikarugo and shit.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm so happy it's back 

And Killua's got even more awsome


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 7, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> a simple nen ability i thought of... its not exactly original but oh well:
> 
> transformation, emission and manipulation... change my nen to be able to spark the oxygen in the air and thus ignite it to make fire... thats the basics of it  any1 want to expand on it? since im too lazy to



 lol you read FMA ? coz thats basically what mustang does 

 Thinking of a GOOD ability is much harder than it sounds like, but heres my shot:

restrictions: must know the name of the opponent and how he looks

type: materialization, specialisation

description: once you know an opponents name and face, you materialise a specific book, then write thier name in, in 30 seconds, that person will die of a heart attack



but seriously, heres one:

*Type:* Materialisation

*Name:* Fear of knowledge

*Ability:* You materialise the hilt of a dagger, you can then use En, and the hilt can then feel the 'fear' in your opponent when your En meets him, A dagger then materializes relative to the fear in that person- the more scared they are, the more powerful/ nen imbued the dagger is. 

 While this dagger is materialized, youre nen immediately goes down to 25%, and starts to drain at the rate of an extra 1% per minute (you can slow down this process by offering some of your own blood to the dagger). While in this state, if you manage to wound your opponent, and get some of their blood on the blade, you not only learn everything about that person, but you also learn their ability.

 Ill probably think of some more abilities later.

Also, I sure hope that this ikarugo ninja-octo story only goes on for one or two more chapters, we have much more important and epic things to be awaiting than a chapter full of an octopus saving a necrophiliac.


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2008)

My ability was better, also wouldn't that make the dagger last for 25 minutes maximum as it goes down to 25% and then 1% per minute... hell +1% per minute making me guess it lasts around 20 minutes approx maximum, with blood draining maybe 25-30 min, still that's short.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 7, 2008)

i got another gd 1...

type: manipulation, tranformation

name: awa kiki

ability: change the density and properties of water by saturating it with air to create bubbles 

by sealing high pressure within the bubbles created, can rip through steel and clothing. When they come into contact with flesh, the vibrations within them resonate with the water in the human body, causing massive internal injury. Can be used offensively and defensively, and with varying lethality. 

restrictions: this nen ability can only be used when the humidity in the air is above a certain level.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 7, 2008)

@ freija: Yes its a short amount of time, but you can turn it off it you dont think you can make it, and your nen will start to recover, but to be able to take abilities you need large restrictions. Someone who has the ability i wrote would only need to use this if he wanted to steal an ability, if he has stolen others, he can flick through them at will.


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2008)

I made my ability overpower but the oath itself cancels the "overpower" out, to be fair I think it was very balanced with oath and restriction and power.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 7, 2008)

thats similar to danchou's 

not like i can complain though with mustang copy 

do u guys think the restriction on my bubble nightmare attack is good enough?


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2008)

hmmmm not quite sure  too lazy


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 7, 2008)

no comment to that 

are there any more spoilers out yet?


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2008)

Nope, and to be fair, I think Ikarugo is fake.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 7, 2008)

now that you mention it... it might just be fake... togashi could never give us a whole chap without showing @ least some other epic person i.e. shoot, knuckle, netero etc


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 7, 2008)

well I hope its fake, besides, it came out too early to be entirely believable, but somehow i think its true  as long as the rest of the chapters are win, i can somehow put up with 1 or 2 chapters of squidfail.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 7, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> lol you read FMA ? coz thats basically what mustang does
> 
> Thinking of a GOOD ability is much harder than it sounds like, but heres my shot:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2008)

Im trying to think of an ability but can't, I keep thinking of wings for some reason:S


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> now that you mention it... it might just be fake... togashi could never give us a whole chap without showing @ least some other epic person i.e. shoot, knuckle, netero etc



The spoiler was out way too early.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 7, 2008)

So possibly fake octopus spoilers I see 

looks like no one has faith in togashi


----------



## NeBy (Oct 7, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Oy, that's a lie, you were the one who told me it was a dude... LIAR!



Haha...and you believed a dude that says 'pokkuru >>> everyone else' on his word, when he says Pitou is a boy?!  



gixa786 said:


> a simple nen ability i thought of... its not exactly original but oh well:
> 
> transformation, emission and manipulation... change my nen to be able to spark the oxygen in the air and thus ignite it to make fire... thats the basics of it  any1 want to expand on it? since im too lazy to



Ermm...you would be sued for copycatting ;-) That said, it doesn't make much sense on itself (also not in FMA). Fire needs air, true, but it also needs something that serves as a source for the flames. You can not just burn oxygen on itself, there always needs to be a reaction with some other element. Pure oxygen makes the flames brighter and fiercer and such, but it isn't the combustible on itself. It would make more sense to create hydrogen by materialisation, and then spark that with a nen (by friction or making it into a lil flame). The normal oxygen would be good enough, or if you want to add it...just turn the moister in the air into oxygen and hydrogen; it's the components it's made off, and it sure will go with a bang. 




Freija is Chillin' said:


> Type: Emission/transformation
> 
> Name: Red nail
> 
> ...



 That sounds a bit creepy.



uchiha-alia said:


> lol you read FMA ? coz thats basically what mustang does
> 
> Thinking of a GOOD ability is much harder than it sounds like, but heres my shot:
> 
> ...



Somehow...that seems vaguely familiar... 




> but seriously, heres one:
> 
> *Type:* Materialisation
> 
> ...



Wouldn't that be specialisation? With only materialisation, I don't think you can get all the effects you're describing, here.

And specialisation...well, let's keep that away: it's a bit of a hax, unless severely restricted.



gixa786 said:


> thats similar to danchou's
> 
> not like i can complain though with mustang copy
> 
> do u guys think the restriction on my bubble nightmare attack is good enough?



't was ok, but it sounded like it should (only) work under water. I mean, you can't make the density of water less than than air (even if moist) after all. As for the blood resonating...dunno, seems a bit far fetched, unless you can explain how and what resonates, exactly. Boiling water in a micro-oven is because the microwaves resonate with the watermolecules in the food, for instance, but how would bubbling water make your bloodcells resonate? You need some kind of nen-created frequence, befor you can have any resonant.



Freija is Chillin' said:


> The spoiler was out way too early.


I tend to agree.


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2008)

It's creepy, but effective and balanced


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 7, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> So possibly fake octopus spoilers I see
> 
> looks like no one has faith in togashi



 FAITH?... in TOGASHI?! 

 @ NeBy, do you not think my ability is severly restricted enough? youd think -taking away 3/4 of your nen and still having it drain to the point where you're only allowed 25 mins max with it while still having to damage an opponent- is restricted enough  and yes, its probably specialisation


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2008)

25 min can do a lot of damage, though the fact that to keep it up for that amount you need to drain your own blood making yourself weaker, but I feel that it needs a few more restrictions.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 7, 2008)

Sounds cool though


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 7, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> 25 min can do a lot of damage, though the fact that to keep it up for that amount you need to drain your own blood making yourself weaker, but I feel that it needs a few more restrictions.



 the way ive made it, its much harder to get the abilities of more powerful people.. More powerful people are less likely to be scared of you so for one thing, the dagger that will materialize will not be very powerful, so first of all you'll have a tough time cutting them with it, especially when you have such a low percentage of your nen available, and are constantly draining away your own blood to keep your nen at all. Not to mention that if a person just hides or runs away, you'll be quite tired and unable to run afeter them, and looking for them with En will basically be draining your nen.

 Though, if I were to add another restriction, it would probably be to get a certain amount of the blood of your opponent on your dagger.

 Not that it needs adjustments though


----------



## NeBy (Oct 7, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> the way ive made it, its much harder to get the abilities of more powerful people.. More powerful people are less likely to be scared of you so for one thing, the dagger that will materialize will not be very powerful, so first of all you'll have a tough time cutting them with it, especially when you have such a low percentage of your nen available, and are constantly draining away your own blood to keep your nen at all. Not to mention that if a person just hides or runs away, you'll be quite tired and unable to run afeter them, and looking for them with En will basically be draining your nen.
> 
> Though, if I were to add another restriction, it would probably be to get a certain amount of the blood of your opponent on your dagger.
> 
> Not that it needs adjustments though



Hmpf, well, I'm going to look at it logically (within the context of hxh). If the dagger is materialisation...where exactly do the effects come from? I mean, ok, it senses fear and acts accordingly. But to 'sense' fear, what does that mean? To see fear on someones face? A sword can't see. Nor hear fear in the voice. Nor smell it. The most logical would be to contemplate that the fear it senses is due to a certain change/variation of the nen it encountered.

But...even when it does sense it that way, and...say...it senses a huge amount of fear, and becomes a huge sword, very powerful and all that...where does the *nen* come from? The huge sword still have to be made by nen, whether it's a reaction of fear or not. Does it transform itself out of the nen of the wielder? Of that of the one who's cut/attacked? Or are you saying it somehow transforms fear into nen, and uses that? That last seems not hxh canon, since a pure emotion can't be transformed into nen on itself. My point is; the nen must come from somewhere, and it's not clear to me who is providing it; the attacker or the one being attacked (that gets his nen sucked due to his fear)?

And what about nutcases like Hisoka, who aren't afraid one bit when fighting an oponent? Wouldn't that turn the dagger worthless?

And...is giving your own blood once enough? Do you have to repeat it during a fight? Before each fight?

And, lastly, the dagger itself is materialised from nen...however, as seen in the episodes with Kurapica's teacher, a materialised weapon can not be stronger than the same weapon in real life (unless vows are applied). But then it's definitely a hatsu based on specialisation (too). But are the vows (well, more of general restrictions on the abilities in your case) good enough to make the sword so more powerful versus just using a real dagger with reinforcement?

Yeah, I know...I'm analysing these made-up hatsus with too much scrutiny!


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 7, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> FAITH?... in TOGASHI?!
> 
> @ NeBy, do you not think my ability is severly restricted enough? youd think -taking away 3/4 of your nen and still having it drain to the point where you're only allowed 25 mins max with it while still having to damage an opponent- is restricted enough  and yes,* its probably specialisation *



 First of all, Just quoting myself  NeBy, i said, you were right, its specialisation.

 To answer some of your questions: The dagger is specialisation, it can sense fear using nen, thats part of its ability, and is one of the restrictions that apply especially when fighting someone stronger than you, i placed it there so it would be much harder to steal more powerful abilities. Against mad people like Hisoka who dont have fear, then its just going to become a small, quite weak dagger as what powers it up is the fear of others. The 'nen' comes from the ability, which is specialisation, as long as you sense someone in En, and sense their nen, the dagger will sense the fear on its own (and having to do so is another restriction) and change strength/ size according to the fear of the person you sense. Once again Ill say, i was wrong in putting it down as materialisation, and as i quoted myself in saying, it IS specialisation, which basically answers most of you post in itself 

 As for the blood, as long as you give it blood, the draining effect will momentarily stop/ lessen, its quite simple really. Give it blood once, the draining effect will get slower for a while, continuously do so, and you can max about 30 minutes with the ability. Once again, this is another restriction ontop of the very obvious and very weakening nen reductions. So i think thats about all the questions answered, any more ?

 Also, lol now its being questioned, i think this ability is quite good for something i thought up of on the spot, in like less than a minute


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 7, 2008)

NeBy said:


> 't was ok, but it sounded like it should (only) work under water. I mean, you can't make the density of water less than than air (even if moist) after all.


you dont have to make the density of water less than the air... it works just by changing it slightly so that it can saturate...


> As for the blood resonating...dunno, seems a bit far fetched, unless you can explain how and what resonates, exactly. Boiling water in a micro-oven is because the microwaves resonate with the water molecules in the food, for instance, but how would bubbling water make your blood cells resonate? You need some kind of nen-created frequency, before you can have any resonance.


the water within the human body will resonate, not the blood, i kinda just came up with the idea that the way to create the bubbles would be by creating some sort of transformation texture to allow the bubbles to be blown off of... i think, somewhere along those lines i kinda went astray and came up with the bubbles resonating ... but if they did resonate @ a certain lvl, the human body could get messed up due to us humans being approx 70% water.


NeBy said:


> Yeah, I know...I'm analysing these made-up hatsu's with too much scrutiny!


thats a gd thing. means we can have a stab back @ ya for criticizing out hatsu, which in turn means more on topic discussion 

@frieja ~ i dont like your restrictions ... why would i want a creepy ability to activate when im about to die  i want something badass to WOW my enemies for when i kill them 

@uchiha ~ your ability seem fine to me... (danchou half copy )

@NeBy ~ i actually like the spying idea you have from your hatsu... which gives me another idea...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 7, 2008)

Whats with the essays in this thread when we have a damn subsection


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2008)

I have no idea.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 7, 2008)

Im asking for a convo thread in the subsection.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 7, 2008)

id rather post my lil essay here rather than the sub forum, 'cos its just gonna vanish from there in nov anyway


----------



## Danchou (Oct 7, 2008)

Making up complete essays about selfmade hatsu's was always a bit too much for me. Plus I already have the best hatsu ever .But it's interesting to see what you folks come up with.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 7, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Making up complete essays about selfmade hatsu's was always a bit too much for me. Plus I already have the best hatsu ever .But it's interesting to see what you folks come up with.



Well...I don't know about his hatsu being the best, but he sure as hell is the cutest androgenic bishi-male in the hxh universe we've seen so far.  




And no, Pitou is not as androgenic; she looks to feminin for that.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 7, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> the moisture in the air is used itself to create the bubbles through transformation... basically, as soon as the bubbles are created, there propelled forward through emission, and finally, manipulation is used to control them to bind the enemy within them i.e. the bubbles are dangerous to touch. tbh i didnt put enough realistic forethought into the bubbles idea it seems ... although i do understand that some of what i said can be viable.
> 
> transformation, emission and manipulation nen are used.  the high pressure is sustained within the bubble itself and since the bubble is made of nen the pressure remains until the bubble is either touched or bursts.
> 
> the way the pressure is sustained within the bubble, one would assume it would be about to pop any second... well, the pressure itself with the transformation of the water,air etc to create the bubbles is what gives the bubbles the ability to resonate. the high forced compression within the bubble is kept inside due to the nen layer, therefore that pressure is causing the bubble to be highly unstable... basically the resonance thought came from the fact, that the bubbles would be vibrating due to the pressure, and in this sense the resonance is created...



ok. It's getting late, so I'll think about it a bit more tomorrow, but as I've understood it now, it's not like the medium is water and the creation are (air)bubbles, but rather, it's forming from the (moisture in the) air microscopic water-bubbles which are kept under high pressure and act high speed projectiles with cutting impact (due to the pressure)?

Am I more or less right?

As for the resonance...that still seems to be a bit problematic, if you mean by that that the water in the human body is going to get high-pressurised by the bubbles hitting him. After all, the effect of that will be a puncture of the skin, and cutting through flesh and so on...but there is no reason the blood/water would get boiling out of *resonance*. Some sort of chemical reaction one it enters the bloodstream seems more suited.

Well, anyway, more on these topics later on. Your hatsu is not bad in it's concept, though. Just needs a bit adapting to make the effects you describe more logical. Well, imho...but you can try to clarify things further; your last post did a good job at that.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 7, 2008)

NeBy said:


> ok. It's getting late, so I'll think about it a bit more tomorrow, but as I've understood it now, it's not like the medium is water and the creation are (air)bubbles, but rather, it's forming from the (moisture in the) air microscopic water-bubbles which are kept under high pressure and act high speed projectiles with cutting impact (due to the pressure)?
> 
> Am I more or less right?
> 
> ...


your more or less right with your assumption... ill explain some more, once ive given more forethought.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 7, 2008)

This entire thread just became tl;dr to me.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 7, 2008)

You ain't l33t enough.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 7, 2008)

That's not it. The subject doesn't interest me, that's all. If it was a 100 pages on Pokkuru however...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 8, 2008)

guess who is ranked as number one best selling manga


----------



## Glued (Oct 8, 2008)

Let me guess, Hunter X Hunter.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 8, 2008)

Bingo 
you are right
more breaks for togashi


----------



## Danchou (Oct 8, 2008)

Do you have a link to that? I'd like to see the top 10.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 8, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Do you have a link to that? I'd like to see the top 10.



Karin Avatar

this page is updated daily today HxH is number one

for all the week i wait for ANN
i think it will be HxH too


----------



## Danchou (Oct 8, 2008)

Ah, I see. Very interesting, thanks.

I hope so too.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn if HXH was never on hiatus we would be like the most popular manga around. we get hiatuses like all the time (along with the massive killer 2 year hiatus) and we still get top selling manga.

 we rock


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

> @frieja ~ i dont like your restrictions ... why would i want a creepy ability to activate when im about to die  i want something badass to WOW my enemies for when i kill them



You do realize that crystallizing an enemies blood makes his blood expand causing his bloodstream to explode... causing death, it's an instant killer


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2008)

HxH manga being no 1 isn't surprising, the last volume entered no 2 but only because it was up against OP. Tho im surprised the new volume of bleach doesn't seem to be selling that great.


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

Bleach sucks, and considering how long each wait between the HxH chap is it's no wonder the big sell.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2008)

The last 10 Bleach chapter were terrible, oh and  at this weeks spoilers!!!


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

Read it and puked


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2008)

Wtf was that damn Octopus holding a machine gun and then operating a tank?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 8, 2008)

Faghorn vs Yumichika ye, the rest not so much. The past 3 chapters has been kinda cool.

Naruto the past 2 weeks > Bleach and OP though (I cant believe i actually said that )


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2008)

Op has been fairly interesting, but yeah Naruto is been finally going somewhere in terms of plot.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 8, 2008)

No it hasnt. Apart from Momonga the current arc has been really disappointing so far imo.

Why the hell cut over to shit like that from a epic arc like Shabondy 

HxH spoilers doesnt exactly make me much more excited.

But it will turn around soon enough (I hope).

Edit: I see you are viewing the Oda is God thread, funny shit right there


----------



## Danchou (Oct 8, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Wtf was that damn Octopus holding a machine gun and then operating a tank?


That was the epitome of this chapters failyness (for HxH standards).


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 8, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> You do realize that crystallizing an enemies blood makes his blood expand causing his bloodstream to explode... causing death, it's an instant killer


but you dont get to see the look of pain on their face as they die... because they just explode before they know what hit them 
i want to see my enemy in agony as punishment for trying to kill me


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 8, 2008)

Boring HxH chapter is boring, and it isn't even out yet.

*Edit*
Btw, did you see the new Naruto spoilers? Spikey-head Pain has a fuckin laser turret installed in his head 

Goddamn win if i ever saw it.


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

I sense a raw has been released and I have no idea where


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 8, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Boring HxH chapter is boring, and it isn't even out yet.
> 
> *Edit*
> Btw, did you see the new Naruto spoilers? Spikey-head Pain has a fuckin laser turret installed in his head
> ...



Yeah, Naruto is awesome for the 2nd week in a row (The chapter 3 weeks ago was good too. Better than OPs at that time imo) What is going on with SJ


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

Naruto hasn't been awesome since Zabuza arc.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 8, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Naruto hasn't been awesome since Zabuza arc.


Shows what you know


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

Everything


----------



## Glued (Oct 8, 2008)

Pain is saving the Naruto manga with his Konoha rampage.

Anyways, Killua is doing well. Though I would have preferred a different finish.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 8, 2008)

Let me rephrase, awesome by Part 2 standards.

Hidden Mist arc and Chuunin Exams arc lvl of quality i am afraid we will never see again.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 8, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Shows what you know



Well, he's definitely not wrong.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 8, 2008)

And thats coming from the poster worshipping Pofuckingkkoro


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 8, 2008)

Coming from the guy who has a One Piece character in his name


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 8, 2008)

Killua said:


> Well, he's definitely not wrong.


*You* backing him up is *not* im his favour lol.


And what's everyone's deal with the mist arc? I thought it was ok, and that's it, but everyone else treats it like the best shit evah.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 8, 2008)

Excuse me for not being able to think off something better, like Tompa.

@Klown: Only okey? It had great moments like Haku and Zabuzas farewell and Naruto breaking the seal for the first time. Not to mention Kakashis first fight with Zabuza. It was a fucking awesome arc.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 8, 2008)

lol bleach, come on people, if the manga is gonna deliver crap like the hueco mundo arc, you just shouldnt have ANY faith anymore, powerlevels are more screwed up than togashi's laziness (well, almost ) and using two hands apparently quadruples your power 


Naruto part 2 has all been sort of a let-down but it seems to show signs of getting better, basically due to pain lol attacking konoha- and yes- zabuza arc was awesome 

 Hunter x Hunter has consistenly been awesome, with epic levels reaching a peak at the york-shin arc, and dropping alittle for greed island, but still consistently awesome


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 8, 2008)

Greed Island was boooooooooooooooring. Apart from that its been awesome indeed


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 8, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> @Klown: Only okey? It had great moments like Haku and Zabuzas farewell and Naruto breaking the seal for the first time. Not to mention Kakashis first fight with Zabuza. It was a fucking awesome arc.


No those moments were awesome, and pretty much all the fights were good too, but everything in between was boring to me, especially Inari and his whinning.

The Haku and Zabuza death scene is still at the top of my "Most well made Death scene in anime" list, i got misty eyed, and that's something i rarely get.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 8, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> *You* backing him up is *not* im his favour lol.
> 
> 
> And what's everyone's deal with the mist arc? I thought it was ok, and that's it, but everyone else treats it like the best shit evah.



The fact I've known Freija for 5 years and others for almost as much, yes it does.

Stop talking shit. You have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 8, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> No those moments were awesome, and pretty much all the fights were good too, but everything in between was boring to me, especially Inari and his whinning.
> 
> The Haku and Zabuza death scene is still at the top of my "Most well made Death scene in anime" list, i got misty eyed, and that's something i rarely get.



Nuff said 

Ye i kinda agree about Inari but it didnt bother me really.

Back to HxH, i rather not want this to go offtopic for long.


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Greed Island was boooooooooooooooring. Apart from that its been awesome indeed



Greed Island was awesome.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 8, 2008)

No, it wasnt except for Razor and the moments with GR. York Shin made up for it though


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 8, 2008)

Greed Island was incredibly well thought out, and for what was essentially a training arc, yes, it was awesome.


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

GI was awesome, and I stand by it.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 8, 2008)

Killua said:


> The fact I've known Freija for 5 years and others for almost as much, yes it does.
> 
> Stop talking shit. You have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

Stop going off-topic.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 8, 2008)

the main appeal for GI for me was the fact killua and gon were in training, hatsu's, basics etc.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 8, 2008)

Greed Island prime was the volleyball game. Damn that was epic


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 8, 2008)

Truth. That was the highpoint of the arc for me, Razor was awesome


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 8, 2008)

Omg ... I am so unsure of what to write right now XD .... been away in irl for too long 
long time no see you guys <3 

GI will be favorite just for the logical way in which Togashi introduced the power-ups without making the previous characters look any weaker. Plus I am a sucker for games and a game where one can live off will be the right kind of escape imo


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 8, 2008)

the volleyball game was truly epic and an example of togashi genius, lol he made a volleyball game have us all on the edge of our seats and i swear when Gon released that final jajanken, and then Hisoka returned Reizas shot at the end, if you werent fucking willing them on then you've got your priorities in life all messed up () Still, as i say, Greed Island was a training arc that was geniusly made by togashi into win.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 8, 2008)

hisoka teaming up in gon n killua's team against razor was


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 8, 2008)

That was the other thing i found awesome about it, truly great.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 8, 2008)

GI was alright, there wasnt any part of HxH that I really didnt like but compared to other arcs I think it is among the lowest, the best part of it was when they meet up with Hisoka


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

I hated the first part with Gon and the fish and parts of the exam.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 8, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Omg ... I am so unsure of what to write right now XD .... been away in irl for too long
> long time no see you guys <3


Zup Shanks 

Bout GI, it was ok, it had bad parts & good parts (The good parts being Ryodan and Hisoka)


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn whenever you say GR i want more and more for this arc to be over, so we can finally see what happened to Danchou, AND SEE KURORO V HISOKA 

 DAMN YOU TOGASHI AND YOUR MEANINGLESS SQUIDFAIL CHAPTER


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 8, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I hated the first part with Gon and the fish and parts of the exam.



Same here, but I have to say, introduction of characters such as Hisoka and riddles that they had to solve balanced it out in total for Exam Arc, so it wasnt so bad over all, where as GI, the only good parts was near the ending of it, when they get to fight Razor, etc.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 8, 2008)

*hides* **


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 8, 2008)

Missed ya!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 8, 2008)

9 chapters left


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

IMO, it seemed way too easy to become a hunter


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 8, 2008)

I've lurking all along Nico, this place is close to my heart :3 

brb short rest.


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

Did you always have 890 in post count


----------



## Ryan (Oct 8, 2008)

Zaru said:


> 9 chapters left


 
For what?..


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

Until the next break, and actually, it's 8 (counting this week)


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 8, 2008)

I'd rather not count this week's  but yeah

and Its good to know you are around Tachi ^_^


----------



## Ryan (Oct 8, 2008)

Again? Lol, I thought the series was gonna end, for a second.  

The dude probably doesn't money, thus he writes whenever he wants to.


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

Tachi aren't you from South Africa



Ever thought of it like this.


10 chapters = 1 volume, he's low on cash, he gives us 10 chapters


----------



## Ryan (Oct 8, 2008)

He doesn't use his own money to publish the manga, if that's what you mean.

I say, he's a rich bastard.


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

No, I meant when he gets short on cash he gives us a volume which goes on sales selling fucking well, and he's done for another year.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol, that's what am saying. 

He's a rich bastard, he works only for 3 months or so per year.


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

3 months, at this quality he prob draws it at like... 1 month then takes it easy.


Not to mention he's probably uber rich from YYH already.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 8, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> You do realize that crystallizing an enemies blood makes his blood expand causing his bloodstream to explode... causing death, it's an instant killer



Not necessarily. When it crystalises with roughly the same volume as the bloodcells itself, you won't see anything on the oustide exploding. Even with a bigger volum, it would need to be a very fast expansion. And if it's a very fast expansion, you wouldn't have any bloodstream left to explode. It would be more akin to a bottle of water freezing over very quickly: the bottle would burst, but the water wouldn't explode.



Freija is Chillin' said:


> I sense a raw has been released and I have no idea where



Where? Where raw? Where spoilers? Where everything?  



Black Leg Sanji said:


> Yeah, Naruto is awesome for the 2nd week in a row (The chapter 3 weeks ago was good too. Better than OPs at that time imo) What is going on with SJ



Is it?

Hmm..I'll have a look, then.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 8, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> IMO, it seemed way too easy to become a hunter



fucking say that to the endless running


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 8, 2008)

hmmm once you have a product the world is your oyster


----------



## Ryan (Oct 8, 2008)

Haha, probably. So much to know about, the guy is so lazy.


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

He hates his fans but loves their money.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 8, 2008)

Lulz, even the translator of the script is sulking about this fail of this chapter.

We should have a translation pretty soon.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 8, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> No, it wasnt except for Razor and the moments with GR. York Shin made up for it though


GI was alright. A bit more light-hearted tohan the GR, true, but that can't hurt - a change is often good. I've mixed feelings for the new bright colors they used, though. They weren't all bad (aura's, for instance), and it wasn't bad for the GI...but it would have been awful for the GR arc. There, the soft, subdued colors (mostly darkish) were just great.

As for GI contentwise: I thought it quite amusing. The gamesystem had pretty stringent logical rules, as Togashi always has set in hxh. The training was cool, the quests themselves were amusing or interesting most of the time and the fights weren't bad neither. And yeah, Hisoka teaming up with Gon and Killua was a nice touch too.

I agree, however, that, as a whole, the GR-arc is unsurpassed.

That said, Togashi never became REAL bad with his chapters. Not like the downpoints that Naruto and Bleach have known. They were all enjoyable: one more than the other, but which...that might be a matter of personal taste.



Freija is Chillin' said:


> IMO, it seemed way too easy to become a hunter



Don't let me get my numbers again!  It's only 0,00001 or such percentage that succeeds!



Freija is Chillin' said:


> He hates his fans but loves their money.



I've been thinking about it...ok, it's not very nice of Toagshi, but...the dude is rich beyond dreams: he does not NEED the money anymore. So that's one drive less. Next, if he doesn't need it anymore, who's going to be so crazy as to keep going in the threadmill of franticly releasing new chapters every week? I mean, it's sometimes a huge pressure, mangakas are under...why would you go through that, if it's not necessary anymore?

I guess Togashi only does hxh if/when he feels like it. He can't be bothered by pressure from Jump anymore; I mean: what can they do? From the viepoint of Togashi, it makes sense only to do it at a leisurely pace; his editors can't force him anymore, and he's got money enough.

I'm not defending him, just saying I understand it.

That said, if he would feel some professional pride, he should just keep a slower pace, but be consistent in it. I wouldn't mind a monthly release of a few chapters, as long as it was guaranteed to keep going every month.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 8, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Did you always have 890 in post count


Im short 3000 and a bit. 



Hisoka said:


> I'd rather not count this week's  but yeah
> 
> and Its good to know you are around Tachi ^_^


But I have to go sleep again


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

Thought so, what happened ?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 8, 2008)

The great FC debacle. 

//Basically your postcount became [whatever you had] minus [all your posts in Joke FC's]


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

Lucky then I never posted in Joke FC's


----------



## Fran (Oct 8, 2008)

Killua said:


> fucking say that to the endless running



Bring a skateboard, n00b 
Killua should have been disqualified from the first round really.

The first round was meant to test physical fitness, vitality, and mind. You can't see the end of the tunnel, and you've got to keep running.

Nowhere in that test does it say "Except when you're pwning on a skateboard"


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 9, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Bring a skateboard, n00b
> Killua should have been disqualified from the first round really.
> 
> The first round was meant to test physical fitness, vitality, and mind. You can't see the end of the tunnel, and you've got to keep running.
> ...



 but killua is epic win and managed to ingeniusly think his way around things 

 anyone who hasnt seen the spoilers and is waiting for the chapter, i assure you, this chapter is cringe worthy 

 and lol, togashi is mega rich, his wife is rich enough already and hes got his money from YYH AND HXH. his chapter releases are just for the lulz, like how he made the manga return this year on the exact same date as it did last year. I tell you, hes screwing with us


----------



## Freija (Oct 9, 2008)

Killua had more stamina than any of the others, not counting Hisoka btw.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2008)

> it seemed way too easy to become a hunter



Tell that to the endless runnng, to those that got eaten by giant turtles, and to that guy that tried climbing his way off the tower but got taken away by man eating, man looking voltures


----------



## Freija (Oct 9, 2008)

It was still way too easy, all you needed was pretty much "follow teh rules and you go hunter"


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 9, 2008)

Being a hunter is much easier than it looked at the beginning of the series


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 9, 2008)

TIFA

CAPCOM

T-T-THEY KILLED JILL VALENTINE


----------



## Gary (Oct 9, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Being a hunter is much easier than it looked at the beginning of the series



I think that's just cause how powerful gon and killua have become.


----------



## Freija (Oct 9, 2008)

Jill Valentine croaked.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 9, 2008)

a lil help guys... 

ive joined an anime watching society in my hometown, and every week theres a showing of 4 anime that are voted for by everyone who comes to watch them. im gonna put hxh ep1 for nomination... but, what should i say to get ppl to vote for it =/

edit: basically, when its time to vote, the person who brought each anime in has to give a summary on the anime and tell every1 about it without giving away huge spoilers...


----------



## Freija (Oct 9, 2008)

Say "Hi I'm a nerd" 


Seriously don't have ep 1, they'll fall asleep with the whole fish shit.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 9, 2008)

its awesome?
AND WHAT? JILL DEAD? WTF CAPCOM CAN EAT SHIT I WONT BUY THEIR GAME


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 9, 2008)

say: "fuck that naruto, bleach and one piece shit, this is the real deal"

and then add

"this show has an AWESOME character who screams win. His name is Pokkuru"


----------



## Freija (Oct 9, 2008)

MSN CONVO NOW LH!


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 9, 2008)

you cant have any other ep, except number 1 unfortunately 

most of the ppl there i believe havent even seen naruto let alone OP =/

thats why i resorted to asking every1 here, since the 1st few eps of hxh are kinda boring


----------



## Freija (Oct 9, 2008)

That's sad, explain to them how it turns awesome later then.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 9, 2008)

You should show them flame of recca.  Everyone loves a good romance story.


----------



## Freija (Oct 9, 2008)

WHAT THE HELL, SHOW THEM ONE PIECE OR RUROUNI KENSHIN, BOTH AWESOME FIRST EPS.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a friend that watched one ep of HxH but put it on hold after that.

I explained to him that it started getting better in a few eps but i dont think he has picked it back up yet 

He would rather rewatch FMA it seems


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 9, 2008)

kenshin was shown to them a few weeks bk 

i was gonna save OP for next week tbh... but i might take OP with me this week along with hxh...

flame of recca... might take that another week.

all the ppl i recommended hxh to watch, have watched the anime... but moving onto the manga never happens, 'cos they complain about the art


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 9, 2008)

KENSHIN WAS AWESOME 
damn its been ages since i saw that.

 also, damn showing them episode 1 of HXH will make them think its a bad show  seriously there was no need for that fish shit. Yeah, just tell them about how awesome it gets to be later on, and tell them about that character called HISOKA and how FUCK AWESOME he is


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 9, 2008)

You know.  He could just show them an AMV with Hisoka in it.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 9, 2008)

i think that might be deemed a spoiler... but i could improvise my speech and say that if you like a child molesting, ripened fruit tasting insane person, then theres a seriously epic character like that in hxh 

showing amv's is spoilers again unfortunately =/

*edit:* ive gotten an idea of what i want to say now, so i appreciate every1 helping


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 9, 2008)

Epsiode 1 of all shounen's are shit i'd say, most of the becomes epic later on.
Especially HxH, i almost dropped it in the beginning.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeh I only stuck around because I kept seeing pictures of Hisoka behind Gon and Killua and was like 'wtf'


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2008)

> rewatch FMA it seems



Ugh FMA anime isn't good at all....

Most first eps are bad, I remember I dropped Kekkaishi aswell because the first few eps were barley entertaining, but glad I carried on.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 9, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Spoilers for the latest chapter out?  Don't even act like it's gonna be find easily in teh mass that is this thread.  I leave guiding me to the regulars.



Here they are, but dont hold your  breath, =/

Official UFC/MMA discussion



KLoWn said:


> Epsiode 1 of all shounen's are shit i'd say, most of the becomes epic later on.
> Especially HxH, i almost dropped it in the beginning.



The same here, I was almost getting tired of it and then Hisoka appeared XD


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2008)

When Killua appeared for me, I hated the whole boat stuff, and all that stupid evil amber business too.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 9, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Ugh FMA anime isn't good at all....
> 
> Most first eps are bad, I remember I dropped Kekkaishi aswell because the first few eps were barley entertaining, but glad I carried on.



He is a animewatcher only mind you.. And no, the FMA anime was awesome until Greed died (Though i watched it 1 1/2 year ago which was before i started reading the manga and hadnt watched other animes than Naruto+Bleach which might be why i liked it that much )

The remake thats coming up is needed though as the manga is so much better than the filler they put in halfway through.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2008)

FMA anime was fine but I find it to be seriously overrated, and the ending was just awful. But yeah the new anime should be great.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, the movie was 

And indeed, a remake by BONES following the manga all the way through is gonna be epic.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 9, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Bring a skateboard, n00b
> Killua should have been disqualified from the first round really.
> 
> The first round was meant to test physical fitness, vitality, and mind. You can't see the end of the tunnel, and you've got to keep running.
> ...



Heh. Yeah, it was kinda cheating but it it wasn't. (As said in the anime). That said, Killua wasn't bothered too much when he stopped using it to run with Gon and talk to him. He wasn't bad at all...though, in retrospect, since no-one of the 4 friends knew nen at that time, I guess Hisoka could have easily bested them all.



uchiha-alia said:


> KENSHIN WAS AWESOME
> damn its been ages since i saw that.
> 
> also, damn showing them episode 1 of HXH will make them think its a bad show  seriously there was no need for that fish shit. Yeah, just tell them about how awesome it gets to be later on, and tell them about that character called HISOKA and how FUCK AWESOME he is



Come, come...it wasn't THAT bad. It just starts a bit slow. My first impression of it was something like: Oh, another good-feeling kiddy-anime intended for the agegroup a bit above those watching Pokemon. It was allright, but nothing special. The first strong point of the anime that comes up is the development of the characters, but it takes until the 6th episode before Killua is introduced. The story, the detailed and logical world of hxh, etc. are also strong points, but those take even longer to appreciate fully. 

My personal experience was that I only got mildly more interested in the series with each chapter, until the 6th episode, after which it rapidly increased. Halfway the exam-arc, I was hooked. With the beginning of the GR-arc, is was a complete addict; I remember I once watched 18 hours of hxh almost non-stop during that time.

Frankly, I can't wait until they decide to make a new anime-arc (ants), but that's not going to happen until Togashi finishes it. 
Since it's such a long arc, I guess they can make a classic 26 episode anime of it.




Black Leg Sanji said:


> Yeah, the movie was
> 
> And indeed, a remake by BONES following the manga all the way through is gonna be epic.



FMA was not bad at all. It's in my top 10.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 9, 2008)

@neby
the number of chapters we have now is more than the original series
they can make another 62 or more episodes


----------



## NeBy (Oct 9, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> @neby
> the number of chapters we have now is more than the original series
> they can make another 62 or more episodes



 

That seems a bit excessive. I didn't realise it was THAT huge.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2008)

Were about 100 chapters over, but no anime until arc is over.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 9, 2008)

I really miss the anime the OST the voices  everyithng


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 9, 2008)

i checked it to be sure
original series covered 102 chapters 
now we have 95 chapter and since this arc will be more than that
so indeed we have more than the original series


----------



## NeBy (Oct 9, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I really miss the anime the OST the voices  everyithng



Yeah, the anime was really well made, one of the best adaptations I ever saw.

It followed the manga closely, and where it didn't, the filler was great. Also the voices were superb.

The only minor 'bad' point would be the censorship when too much blood&gore was in the manga.

For the rest I thought the hxh anime was excellent.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 9, 2008)

Pretty much one of the best animes ever.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 9, 2008)

HXH anime was clearly excellent.

NeBy, dont underestimate how long this ant arc has been. Its been going for 100 chapters now, and it looks like it will need like another 20 to finish, so yeah, together i thin kwe can get up to 50-60 episodes, which could be epic if done properly, and i really think it will be (if its ever done). Hopefully we will move off the 'colour artist is on ecstasy of Greed Island', tone down on the colourfulness, and return to York Shin epicness, or maybe even better (:WOW)


----------



## Slips (Oct 9, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> HXH anime was clearly excellent.
> 
> NeBy, dont underestimate how long this ant arc has been. Its been going for 100 chapters now, and it looks like it will need like another 20 to finish, so yeah, together i thin kwe can get up to 50-60 episodes, which could be epic if done properly, and i really think it will be (if its ever done). Hopefully we will move off the 'colour artist is on ecstasy of Greed Island', tone down on the colourfulness, and return to York Shin epicness, or maybe even better (:WOW)



will be nice to hear Junko not being Naruto too


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 9, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Heh. Yeah, it was kinda cheating but it it wasn't. (As said in the anime). That said, Killua wasn't bothered too much when he stopped using it to run with Gon and talk to him. He wasn't bad at all...though, in retrospect, since no-one of the 4 friends knew nen at that time, I guess Hisoka could have easily bested them all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was great until Greed died which was about halfway through, the filler in that period was cool.

Its the movie especialy i have complains about and how the series ended with the Dante shit, the plot was laughable.

Hohenheim doing stuff and Mustang vs The Fuhrer was cool though.

Anyway that  doesnt change the fact that the filler was mostly bad compared to the manga.

HxH as an adapation >>>>>> The Old FMA


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 9, 2008)

and the new FMA


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 9, 2008)

isnt fma afta hughes death technically considered filler cuz it completly diverted from the manga???

The new anime did they say from which episode it would pick up from???


----------



## Fran (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah FMA Manga completely blows the anime adaptation away. Looking forward to the new anime adaptation though.
LingGreed is awesome 

@Black Swan: I believe it's slated to be a restart from the bottom up. 





And yes, York Shin art was awesome 
I'm going to watch that arc again. Kurapika was done awesome that arc, and the GR too. Then .... Then we got something like Greed Island which looked like it came from cartoon network 1pm prime time.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 9, 2008)

HxH ep1 was shown at the gathering!! 

there were supposed to be 4 anime to be voted for... i just seemingly happened to come in late  thinking i had no chance now since the voting was over, went to see if i could get the vote retaken, but instead, the person tallying the votes said he was gonna randomly choose a wild card from the remaining anime that hadnt been picked, saw i had HxH, grabbed it off me and slapped HxH on as the wild card.  didnt even take a vote for it or nothing 

goes to show how awesome HxH actually is


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 9, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> and the new FMA



If BONES keep the same soundtrack and animation style then never 

Some of the tracks were epic, the VAs was good too.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 9, 2008)

if both are equal in animation and VA
so the only difference will be the material
aaaaand
HxH > FMA


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh god imagine the epic

Pokkuru raping ants ANIMATED

No... It's gonna be Legendary!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 9, 2008)

to say the truth
i loved how Pokkuru hide his presence in the wind during the 3rd exam i think


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 9, 2008)

His arrow barely touched that guy and he was out for days


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 9, 2008)

any1 know which volume hxh manga continues in, i know the chap is like 184/185 but which volume is that, since some1 who's just finished watching the anime would like to d/l volumes.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 9, 2008)

Killua, what forum where you on before joining here


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Not any anime related ones. Why?


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Killua was on other forums


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 10, 2008)

How does someone with your join date get the much sought after Killua username


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Because no one else took it


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

^ What he said.


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Or the user was inactive for 3 months and his account was deleted due to it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 10, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Because no one else took it


Thats just sad, but I know there was a guy before, use to talk to the git.



Killua said:


> ^ What he said.


Stop agreeing with him 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Or the user was inactive for 3 months and his account was deleted due to it.


Poor git.


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

He maybe changed his nick too you know, check the namechange log.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 10, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> How does someone with your join date get the much sought after Killua username


He who had it before changed his name.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 10, 2008)

number one


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Like I said earlier, it was to be expected.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 10, 2008)

yeah also its from September 30–October 6
means HxH had less time than the other manga but still it was no 1


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

One Piece can't have released a new volume recently as it would top the charts together with HxH.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 10, 2008)

yes one piece was from 3 weeks or something


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Can't see how it's that low considering how epic it's been lately.


also 

Hisoka   	1,764
*Freija is Chillin' 	1,337*
Ennoea 	1,051


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> number one



Most impressive. 

I wonder if I'd buy the volumes if they were released here.


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

I would at least, I think it would be worth it, not to mention they're cheap.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 10, 2008)

ive already got all the GI arc volumes 

i wanted the whole kickass battle against razor and decided to buy the whole GI arc


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

I haven't bought any HxH raws, at all.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 10, 2008)

ic, well i got a good deal on ebay... so, i took it. ive found some more volumes of hxh but of the spiders arc... might get them. i was looking for some dvd volumes of the anime as well, but havent found any good prices yet.


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

I found the full animé on a swedish ebay site, but meh, it was too much for a poor guy to buy.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2008)

Lol I dloaded the whoe of the anime and burnt it on to dvds so I have the anime.

I'd probably buy the volumes since the attack on the King.


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

I have the anime on my HDD obviously.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes but mine works on dvd players and I can watch it on a 40" tv


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 10, 2008)

i can do that too... just use my divX dvd player, and watch it that way


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2008)

No you can't, my dvd player is special just like me


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 10, 2008)

yeye, you keep thinking that 

btw, just found some original raw dvds of hxh  looks like i might get some. im looking specifically for the battle tower ones though...


----------



## Juubi (Oct 10, 2008)

^Lucky bastard

have fun lol


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 10, 2008)

Give them to meeeeee ;_;


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 10, 2008)

yeah really seeing HxH in high quality will be something
i first saw them on tv and it was high quality


----------



## Slips (Oct 10, 2008)

Sop buying and start steeling


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

AWESOME CHAPTER IS AWESOME


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 10, 2008)

bought the dvd's now... should be arriving within 2 weeks i believe 

also, uchiha-alia... theres plenty of ways to 'steel' them 

the chapter was fine... i didnt mind the squid thing tbh.


----------



## Slips (Oct 10, 2008)

Filler chapter was filler


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2008)

Metal gear Fail


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Metal Gear > whatever games you play


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2008)

Super mario galaxy and SSBB are epic



> Metal Gear > *whatever games you play *



Atleast I get to play them and not watch them like MGS


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh what great news I cant wait to go and read the chapter ....

why am I still sitting here???


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

MG is more than just games. They're an experience


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2008)

Lol I love the first two MGS games, did not like no 4 tho.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 10, 2008)

I know this isn't the anime section, but I just finished it and would like to continue from where it left off. Does anyone know where I'd need to continue from? Also, to avoid spoilers, could someone PM the response to me? 

Thanks.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice Avy 

and chapter 185 is where you wanna be


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Isn't it 184 ?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 10, 2008)

Proxy said:


> I know this isn't the anime section, but I just finished it and would like to continue from where it left off. Does anyone know where I'd need to continue from? Also, to avoid spoilers, could someone PM the response to me?
> 
> Thanks.



it will be nice to tell us what you think about HxH

and how did hisoka change your world ? 
best character ever right

oh you watched the OVA s right


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Danchou is superior.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 10, 2008)

i though you love hisoka more Freija


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

I am Danchou personificated


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 10, 2008)

you will cry for him sooner or later


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Danchou will rape Hisoka.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 10, 2008)

what happened to you
i remember you  being on hisoka side


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 10, 2008)

^ I do not, he has always been a danchou fan as far as i remember XD


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

BWAHAHAHAHA  DANCHOU! 


*Requiem for the dead*


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 10, 2008)

Only Hisoka can rape himself


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 10, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Only Hisoka can rape himself



SPEAKS THE TRUTH!


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Danchou > Hisoka

Canon.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 10, 2008)

My fist > your face.

About to be canon


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 10, 2008)

Killua said:


> Danchou > Hisoka
> 
> Canon.





oh and off topic: I am a missing item now =O


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Pokkuru > canon

 not Danchou, but canon


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 10, 2008)

Killua said:


> Danchou > Hisoka
> 
> Canon.



coming from the guy who thinks Pokkuru is the best

we all know what does this mean


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Pokkuru > canon
> 
> not Danchou, but canon



So basically Pokkuru > HxH minus Danchou

I can live with that


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 10, 2008)

Hisoka > Pokkuru > Danchou


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

pfffft


Danchou> Pokkuru > Hisoka.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 10, 2008)

Freija is lyin '


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Freija never lies.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Freija is almost speaking canon

Danchou and Pokkuru are tied. 

Together...

they will rule this universe.


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Screw that, Danchou > Hisoka > HxH verse > Pokkuru


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 10, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> pfffft
> 
> 
> Danchou> Pokkuru > Hisoka.



Hisoka > Hisoka > Hisoka


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 10, 2008)

you know that every time you say Pokkuru
Danchou looks bad


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 10, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Screw that, Danchou > Hisoka > HxH verse > Pokkuru



i see the truth is starting to appear
make it Hisoka > Danchou
and you will be awesome again


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Danchou > Hisoka it's true.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 10, 2008)

i will wait until you change your mind


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

I have your quote you fuck.

If you can't acknowledge an AWESOME tie, gtfo


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 10, 2008)

if two people agreed that Pokkuru is awesome
they will hate on each other in the end

Canon


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 10, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> if two people agreed that Pokkuru is awesome
> they will hate on each other in the end
> 
> Canon



I dont hate Killua


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Danchou is always superior


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't hate Yoda


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 10, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Danchou is always superior



Danchou who got raped by Kurapica? =D


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Hisoka who got raped by just-learned-Nen Gon?


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> if two people agreed that Pokkuru is awesome
> they will hate on each other in the end
> 
> Canon



Never said he was awesome, I just thought if he accepts Danchou to be superior I can play along.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 10, 2008)

this was a joke hating on each other part

i know you was playing along

seems that you are more of a  Danchou fan is true 

ok  Danchou is awesome too
i can live with that


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, I am Danchou


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Say that to my MGO character named Danchou


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

*says it to your MGO character*


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 10, 2008)

Killua said:


> Hisoka who got raped by just-learned-Nen Gon?



haha letting someone think they are wining a mere battle and then make them loose on the last second is no rape in my opinion

on the other hand, loosing the right of using your nen and two members of your gang I would call a considerable good amount of rape


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Shit I'm Danchou. You're like Korutopi


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

So that's why I own you at MGO.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 10, 2008)

we have two Danchou


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Girl Danchou

fucking hot i tell ye


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Killua is filler.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Killua is Pokkuru reincarnated, keeping the awesome alive


----------



## Proxy (Oct 10, 2008)

I didn't notice the OVA's 

Be back later after watching them. 

P.S. Hisoka's the best. Hands down


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Danchou > Hisoka.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Danchou > Hisoka


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Danchou > Pokkuru


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2008)

Whats with the Danchou fanwanking?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 10, 2008)

Proxy said:


> I didn't notice the OVA's
> 
> Be back later after watching them.
> 
> P.S. Hisoka's the best. Hands down



this man speaks the truth


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Pokkuru > Danchou


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

^
FAIL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

^
FAIL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

There can be only one Danchou, and that's not a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) lover


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2008)

Please Killua what is obsession with Pokkoru? I mean c'mon, I know I have my strange likes (for instance Szayel is my favourite Bleach character), but Pokkoru fails more than anything!!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

I have the right to call myself Danchou

just like Naked Snake can call himself Dai Danchou


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 10, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Whats with the Danchou fanwanking?



I learned a new word =D

I would rep you but i have to spread my wings


----------



## Felix (Oct 10, 2008)

Know what?
I read three pages of the chapter before I closed the Firefox tab.
Seriously, I got majorly bored

I remember speaking that I was fearing more chapters of this boring Octopus lying around being uninteresting

I'll read it tomorrow when I'm more available towards reading


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Killua said:


> I have the right to call myself Danchou
> 
> just like Naked Snake can call himself Dai Danchou



He never did that, his official name in japanese is big boss


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2008)

Lol I haven't even read it yet but I'll read it cuz I do want to see fried lobster

BTW lets all call this chapter the Sushi fight!!!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Trust me I know

But you get the reference


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

No, I don't, he got the title by defeating the boss, the biggest struggle Pokkuru went through (and lost) was against the colon of the queen


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

IT WAS A CHEAPSHOT


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

The colon > Pokkuru.


He went in through the mouth as meat pieces, and went out through the ass like shit.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2008)

Queens colon>Pokkoru 

Ant excrement


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Pokkuru > your sig


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Highly doubt it, the dude created a black hole, all Pokkuru could create was good ant shit.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 10, 2008)

pokkuro got raped and told the secrets of nen to outsiders 

 danchou v hisoka is hard for me (since i love danchou), but hisoka is FTW PEOPLE.

HISOKA (> killua) > DANCHOU > CANON > SHIT > POKKURU WHO TOLD THE ANTS ABOUT NEN


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Pokkuru has multidimensional arrows.


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Danchou > Hisoka.... seriously.

Pokkuru's "multidimensional arrows" helps the ants wipe their asses after shitting him out.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

He underestimated them and payed dearly.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 10, 2008)

Danchou V Hisoka will be a battle to make the heavens crumble and the gods themselves fanwank, but hisoka shall emerge the victor.

 however danchou is also awesome


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

underestimated 
the dude became antshit 


And Danchou will rip Hisokas head off


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 10, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> HISOKA (> killua) > DANCHOU > CANON
> 
> finally a post that makes sense


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Dude, need I repeat myself with the whole 2/7 arrows thing?


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

The rest of his arrows was shit anyway... JUST LIKE HE BECAME! OH SNAP!


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 10, 2008)

Hisoka will rip Danchous head off  but as i say, danchou is no easy ripe fruit 

also, lol pokkuru underestimating the ants, its painful just thinking about how he was humiliated by the ants


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Prove it


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

He became ant shit, we don't need to prove anything.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

He became part of Meruem.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 10, 2008)

and thats GOOD? 

 also, lol freija on being quoted for killuas sig, though i know you didnt mean it


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

More like he became part of the plants outside, they used him as fodder


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Now you fool.

Meruem said, in canon that he wanted more of that juicy food aka Pokkuru


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

More like some other random hunter he ate.

Either way he was talking about anyone who could use nen, if he could care more, it was like Pokkuru was a bad egg, thus the queen got gasses causing him to break free, he couldn't take the smell that Pokkuru was emanating as a piece of shit.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 10, 2008)

he could have became their new toilet seat 

 it was pretty disgusting how he got dissected. what is your response O Killua Pokkuru fan?


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

There were no other Hunter at that time.

My response: Nef got bitchslapped by Meruem aka Pokkuru because of it with the intent of killing her


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Prove it.         also re-read the post i edited in something there.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2008)

> He became part of Meruem.



His anus probably.



> More like he became part of the plants outside, they used him as fodder



:rofl


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

The burden of proof is on you.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2008)

LOL I just read the new chapter while listening to music from MGS 2, it kind of was awesome but stupid at the same time

Kudos to Lobster for being so smart, fucking asshole die already


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Not really, he became antshit that much is known, you have so far not to prove anything other than that you're a pokkuru tard using nothing to support your claims.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Meruem stated he had 'one delicious meal' while being in the Queen.

Also, as to what part, check the eyes.


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Doesn't really matter, like I said earlier, he just took his nen, not any particular part of him, he himself was already born per-say, he just took his nen by eating the meal he got, then he started to smell so aweful as he turned into shit and decided to break free.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

And I'm the one making senseless claims? 

I'll lay this topic to rest, at least until Meruem shows up in the manga. Cya in 2 years.


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Finally, no more senseless talk about that fodder for the plants.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, at least I'm not named after a girl (lol Freija )


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

My name is Peter which you should know quite well.


At least my avatar doesn't look like it's drawn by a three year old..


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 10, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> At least my avatar doesn't look like it's drawn by a three year old..


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

No, it screams emo instead.


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Really ? Does it ? Do you even know what's going on in the scene ? He's on his way to die because he was cheapshotted, instead he chose to decide how to die, made a black hole and disappeared with his enemy, the unlucky part was that he was not able to finish his fight with Koganei like he wanted to.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Cheapshotted eh? Sounds familiar


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2008)

You guys are arguing over fail, please stop.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 10, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhh dont spam the thread 

go to the convo thread for that


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Killua said:


> Cheapshotted eh? Sounds familiar



Not really, Pokkuru was owned fair and square, they were 5 to 2 then another one came and he got owned 


Anyway, this wasn't spam we were actually discussing the theory of Pokkuru turning into fodder for the plants.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2008)

Its not a theory when its fact


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

True, it's pure logic really.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 10, 2008)

the way u was having a go @ each other made it out like spam on 1st glance  but on closer look your actually discussing pokkuru


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

To be exact, I showed him how ridiculous his "Meruem = Pokkuru" theory was by coming up with an equally retarded argumentation, that Pokkuru smelled so bad turning into shit that it forced Meruem out of the tummy.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 10, 2008)

Awww, chapter was too boring for me. ;_;


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

It was too boring for everyone.


Except for Taleran, he seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, HxH quality has been shit ever since chapter 190


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2008)

> Well, HxH quality has been shit ever since chapter 190



Let me guess, Shittoru snuffed it in that chapter


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Not only him, Ponzu as well.


----------



## Slips (Oct 10, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Let me guess, Shittoru snuffed it in that chapter



who

is this a character I have not heard of or is my memory the shits


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

They're just making fun of Pokkuru because he > their favorite character.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 10, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Awww, chapter was too boring for me. ;_;



indeed very boring =/


----------



## NeBy (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, ermm...it's more likely to be:

Mereum >? Netero > Silva + Zeno > Kuroro = Hisoka > Marau&co > Knuckle&co > Killua&Gon

Also Pitou&co =? Zeno + Silva >> Zitoh < Marau&co > Kurapica (after having ET) > Killua&Gon (before the ant-arc) > Pokuru > Tompa


That's pretty much it.




Edit: and Pitou-cuteness >>> everyone else


----------



## Slips (Oct 10, 2008)

lol I been mod fucked in the avatar department


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Traitor. By me saying Pitou was a girl, you said Pokkuru > all.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 10, 2008)

Killua said:


> Traitor. By me saying Pitou was a girl, you said Pokkuru > all.



all = Tompa, so it's all as it should be.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 10, 2008)

Tompa would rip Pokkurus head off by ease


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Pokkuru > HxH

yes, he's that awesome

haters gtfo

you lose


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 10, 2008)

Fodder-characters are never > Their verse

Pokkuru is no exception.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Concession accepted.

Now good night


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 10, 2008)

currently reading manga again...seeing as tho i made a trade wid gixa saying if i read the hxh you watch gundam seed destiny ¬¬

fair trade, no?


----------



## NeBy (Oct 10, 2008)

Killua said:


> Pokkuru > HxH
> 
> yes, he's that awesome
> 
> ...


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 10, 2008)

Killua said:


> Concession accepted.
> 
> Now good night



Burden of proof has been on you since the beginning to prove that Pokkuru  isnt fodder.

I dont have to make a negative.


----------



## Slips (Oct 10, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> currently reading manga again...seeing as tho i made a trade wid gixa saying if i read the hxh you watch gundam seed destiny ??
> 
> fair trade, no?



so you have to read a very good manga while he has too watch a medicore anime ??

Thats a bloody awful trade


----------



## Nakor (Oct 10, 2008)

boring chapter. i should've figured togashi would delay the big fights even longer.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah , agreed. kinda lame that nothin happens.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2008)

I was expecting crap and even I was disappointed

No more togashi, no more sushi, back to stuff we care about.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 10, 2008)

I just read the chapter and man, that was sum real doodie.
Another full chapter of that failtopus mumbling bout his friends and being uninteresting in general.


----------



## Slips (Oct 10, 2008)

Togashi should use the octopus the same way Oda uses Sanji 

he does major shit off panel


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 10, 2008)

octopus is fighting a tough guy
if he killed him off panel we will go wtf how could he defeat that


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 10, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> octopus is fighting a tough guy
> if he killed him off panel we will go wtf how could he defeat that



I really wouldnt

now if pituo dies off panel its a different story


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 10, 2008)

xxxHolic's plot develops off manga


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 10, 2008)

it wasnt easy for Morel to beat one of those

ofcourse other stuff are much more interesting that you cant even compare them 
but i like what togashi is doing

but i hop octopus beats him by himself no killua helping him


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2008)

Even if Lobster got out its not as if he'll cause any problems? Any decent hunter could rip his arms and legs off, can't believe im saying this but even Pokkoru could have beaten this shit thus all this is nonesense and useless.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 10, 2008)

is Lobster on same level as the lion and the wolf one ?
if so i think he can cause problems 
our hunters are much weaker than their enemies add that too them
it will be really hard

no Pokkoru cant beat that


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 10, 2008)

he is no way close to the lion or wolf one

he is one of those who only speaks in ant's language, and hasnt developed that far

well thats what I get from it, but I might be wrong =)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 10, 2008)

i dont remember but i thought he is on that level

he learned nen as i can see so he developed but i dont know how much


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 10, 2008)

I think the max he would be on the same level as the guy who came to netero for peace, and now is looking after the king's twin


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2008)

He's low tier ant, Killua would kick his ass in one move, Werefin is tougher than him.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 10, 2008)

mmm i thought that Squadron Leaders are neary the same level


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 10, 2008)

NeBy said:


> The lobster is smarter and more powerful than I thought, though.


Unfortunately that didn't amke the chapter any more interesting.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 11, 2008)

lobster guy is not too far behind gon and killua in aura levels IMO. even fail chimera  ants have stronger nen than most hunters.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 11, 2008)

^ that is true. but the hunters are much better off, as we've seen yupi contemplating the same thing


----------



## NeBy (Oct 11, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I really wouldnt
> 
> now if pituo dies off panel its a different story



Pitou will never die! 

She is to become the bitch of Gon, who will then lend her out to Killua. Later Kurapica and Leorio will join in, and at the end, Netero will have a go too!  

All for the sake of saving the snotgirl. 



Ennoea said:


> Even if Lobster got out its not as if he'll cause any problems? Any decent hunter could rip his arms and legs off, can't believe im saying this but even Pokkoru could have beaten this shit thus all this is nonesense and useless.



Any decent hunter except Pokkuru, mayhaps. 

Seriously, though: mid-tier hunters can only deal with ants up to captain level (after they learned nen, I mean). I've seen no indication of it being otherwise. And even those can cause nasty surprises, as is shown by Pokkuru and Killua, when they went up against the ants the first time (well, there was no second time for Pokkuru).

While nen-force may differ individually between same ranked ants (and of course there are other factors too), it's difficult to imagine it will be such a huge difference. Since lobster is a squadron leader too, just like Werefin and the others, I think his force is about the same. His type is clearly emission, though he could have good reinforcement too, since he has a natural defence already (tough shell).

I think squadron leaders can pose a serious threat to anyone below Marau-level.




Hisoka said:


> he is no way close to the lion or wolf one
> 
> he is one of those who only speaks in ant's language, and hasnt developed that far
> 
> well thats what I get from it, but I might be wrong =)



I think you are. Wrong, I mean. 



Ennoea said:


> He's low tier ant, Killua would kick his ass in one move, Werefin is tougher than him.



No he isn't. He's squadron level. Low tier are soldiers and maybe the weakest captains.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> mmm i thought that Squadron Leaders are neary the same level



Exactly. Most are around the same level. And even when they do differ, they usually have a hatsu that evens the score.



KLoWn said:


> Unfortunately that didn't amke the chapter any more interesting.



Ah...it was a bit slow, but personally, I don't mind it THAT much. As said, I kind of appreciate Togashi giving some thought to the side-characters too. It's just because we know he's only going to make 10 chapters before his next hiatus that makes us so pissed off and negative if he doesn't go fast for the main battles. 

And besides, now that we've seen lobster is not a bad nen-user, it creates potential for future fights. I would love to see Killua use electricity on lobsterguy (his shell won't protect him against that, will it now?  )...and boil the sucker in his own juice. That would be cool.




gixa786 said:


> ^ that is true. but the hunters are much better off, as we've seen yupi contemplating the same thing


True. The scene with Yupi has made it clear once more that hxh isn't just a 'higher level beats all'-dbz-kinda shounen.


----------



## Slips (Oct 11, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> octopus is fighting a tough guy
> if he killed him off panel we will go wtf how could he defeat that



I don't care if Togashi himself announced the Octupus was the strongest in the world as long as its off panel and I dont have to see him again


----------



## Freija (Oct 11, 2008)

I just wake up and the first thing I see is wall of text 


So what are you discussing ?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 11, 2008)

off panel is how we want this filler octopus thing to happen, but we know thats not how togashi works  he will focus on the octopus as he would anything else, all we can hope is that he can get it over and done with quickly, so we can go back to epic.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 11, 2008)

All this octohating! 

I feel like I should defend the little underdog...ermm...undersquid.

Don't forget you guys: without octosquidy, Killua would be dead and buried (or eaten) by now!

So, remember that, next time y'all go "Epic!!" when Killua beats the snot out of Yupi or some other RG.


----------



## Freija (Oct 11, 2008)

We know that, but after that he really is useless.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 11, 2008)

You know as I said before I wouldnt mind this chapter if we were getting regular weekly releases, or 40 page chapters and this was half a chapter, or that his fight was concluded in the one chapter and we didnt have to go back to him, but since I have waited a whole year now I am loosing my patience, I wasnt like this last year when I just finished the manga XD

now if I had to wait 5 years like some people god knows what I would be saying right now


----------



## Freija (Oct 11, 2008)

I got up-to-date on this manga 3-4 years ago... maybe 5  Imagine my suffering.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 11, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I got up-to-date on this manga 3-4 years ago... maybe 5  Imagine my suffering.



Suffering is the path to the dark side. Suffering leads to anger. Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to octobashing. 

I sense much suffering in you.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 11, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I got up-to-date on this manga 3-4 years ago... maybe 5  Imagine my suffering.



When did you start your suffering?


----------



## Freija (Oct 11, 2008)

around 3 months after I finished reading it  then there was a like few months or weeks break, can't really remember, and then it went like that.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 11, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> around 3 months after I finished reading it  then there was a like few months or weeks break, can't really remember, and then it went like that.



Luckily, you have a younger bro, who supports you in these difficult times...


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 11, 2008)

I was ment to quote NeBy but I guess I am having a retard day 

but good to know your story


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 11, 2008)

lol NeBy, i was defending the octopus before this chapter, and yes he saved killua, but this chapter was just... 

 Freija, ive been up to date on the manga for 6 years (well only 3 if you count the fucking hiatuses ), imagine my pain  and a year before that i watched the anime, damn im an old school fan

fuck i hate togashi the epic manga writer


----------



## NeBy (Oct 11, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> lol NeBy, i was defending the octopus before this chapter, and yes he saved killua, but this chapter was just...
> 
> Freija, ive been up to date on the manga for 6 years (well only 3 if you count the fucking hiatuses ), imagine my pain  and a year before that i watched the anime, damn im an old school fan
> 
> fuck i hate togashi the epic manga writer



Yet, here we are, still hxh fans.

Speaking of which: I was a bit chocked to read a hxh review on mangahelpers... while he gave reasonable high scores, he wasn't all that positive. See if you agree with him or not:

Link removed


I can agree with some things: some arcs are better than others (though I would rate the GR arc higher than he did), and of course there is no denying the art went really downhill at some moments, and still is only average most of the time... but in the end, hxh is of such complexity and quality, that I can't see how anyone who watched/read it can't come to the conclusion it's one of the best shounen out there!


----------



## Freija (Oct 11, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> lol NeBy, i was defending the octopus before this chapter, and yes he saved killua, but this chapter was just...
> 
> Freija, ive been up to date on the manga for 6 years (well only 3 if you count the fucking hiatuses ), imagine my pain  and a year before that i watched the anime, damn im an old school fan
> 
> fuck i hate togashi the epic manga writer



Hahaha, yeah, 6 years ago I watched the anime , 5 years ago I read the manga, and even then there were hiatuses (short ones but still) then 3-4 years ago it all went to hell with big hiatuses.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 11, 2008)

I started watching the anime when Naruto was having the sannin fight in the anime dono how long ago that was


----------



## Gary (Oct 11, 2008)

Best chapter I have ever heard of HxH. So magical such a good chapter pek


----------



## Freija (Oct 11, 2008)

^Want me to kick your ass


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 11, 2008)

Gary said:


> Best chapter I have ever heard of HxH. So magical such a good chapter pek



why da fuck are u trying to copy me u ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

MOFO OAK says:
hxh chap
MOFO OAK says:
was sick
Gary says:
 Terrible chapte  
MOFO OAK says:
best chap i've read in years
Gary says:
 FILLER CHAPTER
Gary says:

MOFO OAK says:
magical
MOFO OAK says:
just magical


----------



## Gary (Oct 11, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> ^Want me to kick your ass


Look below 


Hibari Kyoya said:


> why da fuck are u trying to copy me u ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> MOFO OAK says:
> hxh chap
> ...


I didn't see you post it, so I had to


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 11, 2008)

I posted it in the convo thread


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 11, 2008)

lols Gary 

I see he hasnt changed much


----------



## Gary (Oct 11, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I posted it in the convo thread



your fault.
But really this chapter felt like it was filler. YET WE ONLY HAVE 8 CHAPTERS LEFT AND HE GAVE US A TERRIBLE ONE


----------



## Freija (Oct 11, 2008)

Gary never changes


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 11, 2008)

You're generally one and the same when you're 13


----------



## NeBy (Oct 11, 2008)

Killua said:


> You're generally one and the same when you're 13



Hisoka would dispute that. (The Hisoka of hxh, I mean).


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 11, 2008)

Please can we stop the flaming, we need a new lol topic


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2008)

There is no flaming going on, but I agree in that we should go on-topic.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 12, 2008)

Theres no flaming but on topic go post in the subsection


----------



## Gary (Oct 12, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Gary never changes



of coruse, Though i'm still hoping togashi does some kinda of plot in the next chapter. Or atleast a start of the fight.


----------



## Vyse (Oct 12, 2008)

Gary said:


> of coruse, Though i'm still hoping togashi does some kinda of plot in the next chapter. Or atleast a start of the fight.



You?re 13? 9000 posts in 10 months?:amazed Don?t waste your life on the internet dude, like, seriously.

On topic: Chapter was okay. I don?t really mind it - the Lobster is quite cool actually. But is it really confirmed that there?s another hiatus coming up? Where?


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2008)

Besides him writing it in a chapter or so ?


----------



## Vyse (Oct 12, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Besides him writing it in a chapter or so ?



Actually yeah. I just remember him writing something like he?s trying his best to keep the series alive - not that he?s taking another break after 10 chaps.


----------



## Gary (Oct 12, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> You?re 13? 9000 posts in 10 months?:amazed Don?t waste your life on the internet dude, like, seriously.



1k post a month is very easy my friend. 
any way I have a good social life. But seriously if togashi keeps giving us chapters like this then I really don't wanna keep reading the manga.


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Actually yeah. I just remember him writing something like he?s trying his best to keep the series alive - not that he?s taking another break after 10 chaps.



There are more pages in Shounen Jump than just the comics


----------



## Vyse (Oct 12, 2008)

Gary said:


> 1k post a month is very easy my friend.
> any way I have a good social life. But seriously if togashi keeps giving us chapters like this then I really don't wanna keep reading the manga.



High quality posts, I guess..
But whatever, I don?t really care anyway.



Freija is Chillin' said:


> There are more pages in Shounen Jump than just the comics



You can?t provide a link to the page and/or a decent translation of it, I take it?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah oversoul, its been confirmed that the series is back on hiatus after 10 chapters  when we return AFTER that, we dont know, but if its another 4-5 month break, then togashi is seriously taking the piss (lol, as if he hasnt done that continuously for 3 years now)


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2008)

No one even knows where the jap lives, if they did, his fans would've torn him a new one already.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2008)

Im sure he's in hiding, didn't the guy who did NGE get death threats, I lol at the threats Togashi gets


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 12, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Im sure he's in hiding, didn't the guy who did NGE get death threats, I lol at the threats Togashi gets



As twisted as he is, he probably got a basement full of their corpses 

That explains the reason why he has been too busy to write chapters too


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2008)

NGE ? What's that ?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 12, 2008)

Ive already sent about 10000000000000000 death threats to togashi, unfortunately, it seems the address i was given was that of an innocent old lady, and the threats didnt quite have the desired affect (poor old lady got so scared)


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2008)

You serious ?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 12, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> You serious ?



Yeah 


*Spoiler*: __ 



   
*Spoiler*: __ 



 but seriously, he deserves death threats


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2008)

Thought so


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 12, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> Yeah
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




he deserves more 

nothing would be enough 

not even a brain transplant 

*waits for the possible in coming negs*


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2008)

He needs to get raped, stupid Togashi.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 12, 2008)

togashi is badass


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 12, 2008)

and your sig is way too big 

but back to topicness

predictions for the next chapter?

1. Another sushi session

2. Yupi carries on rampaginng till he finds killua

3. Pituo gets hot with gon x kumugi

4. Palm appears out of nowhere with nova

5. Morau gets his assed kicked by pufu

6. The famous king x Netero (yeah keep on dreaming )

7. Oh and I almost forgot, Knuckle finds Shoot's corpse session

which will it be?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 12, 2008)

i disabled sig and avater i dont have to deal with big sig 

hell yeah more sushi  
well i hope he ends the stuff with octobus next chapter

after that king x Netero please


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2008)

No more sushi!!!

I think i'd love to see some more Yuppi, I hope he chases Killua who ends up bumping in to daddy and then Grandad, dad and son kick the fuck out of Yuppi!!


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 12, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i disabled sig and avater i dont have to deal with big sig



lols I was actually talking about your sig XD



hgfdsahjkl said:


> hell yeah more sushi
> well i hope he ends the stuff with octobus next chapter
> 
> after that king x Netero please



More sushi it will be 

king x netero wont happen till i am alive


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2008)

I think the last chapter will probably have some Netero action.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 12, 2008)

he he
i know you mean me still my big sig is no problem for me

come on Hisoka
be more optimistic 
have a hope not only we will see king x netero 
but we will see our beloved hisoka kicking dancho's ass


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2008)

I think togashi should stick to these fights, normally Togashi ends fights pretty quickly, im surprised not one from this invasion has ended yet and its been over 20 chapters.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 12, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> No more sushi!!!
> 
> I think i'd love to see some more Yuppi, I hope he chases Killua who ends up bumping in to daddy and then Grandad, dad and son kick the fuck out of Yuppi!!



I think the dad and grand dad has already left the place, but I am not so sure of 

by the looks of it I'd say morau kicking ass session is the most likely one

and hgfdsahjkl, I have seen Hisoka kicking Koruru's ass many time


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 12, 2008)

ha ha ha ha ha
hisoka does that all the time 

and wait for togashi epic chapters are coming


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2008)

Worst thing was that this weeks chapter was actually decently drawn, wasting time and effort on something everyone hates


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 12, 2008)

sushi was epic


----------



## Danchou (Oct 12, 2008)

Sushi is Hisoka level imo.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 12, 2008)

that means 
Sushi > dancho and kurapica


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 12, 2008)

Danchou > Hisoka


----------



## Nakor (Oct 12, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I think togashi should stick to these fights, normally Togashi ends fights pretty quickly, im surprised not one from this invasion has ended yet and its been over 20 chapters.



i think he is just stuck on how to resolve the fights. he made the ants too strong and gave morau a huge disadvantage.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 12, 2008)

hisoka number 1
but i agree Danchou number 2

kurapica has the coolest weapon and great character designation + awesome personaltly

the truth


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 12, 2008)

fireball said:


> i think he is just stuck on how to resolve the fights. he made the ants too strong and gave morau a huge disadvantage.



That is the only possible answer to all these haituses and everything, but even if he knew that the ants are too strong, why did he made Zeno leave?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 12, 2008)

fireball said:


> i think he is just stuck on how to resolve the fights. he made the ants too strong and gave morau a huge disadvantage.



togashi isnt stucked
he knows exactly what he is doing
this slow pace helped to give depth to the characters of the ants
i said before this arc may be the most complicated one but togashi knows what he is doing

look at pitou ability(from how long togashi showed it to us and one of the most important devices in this arc) and the way by which our hunters entered the castle it helped to prevent gon vs pitou which was going to end by pitou win 100% sure

togashi planned everything from the start


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 12, 2008)

really all of you have been reading HxH
and still think togashi is some kind of amatur who doesnt know what he is doing

and yes he made zeno leave because he knows what he is doing


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 12, 2008)

fireball said:


> i think he is just stuck on how to resolve the fights. he made the ants too strong and gave morau a huge disadvantage.



lol Morau is so dead


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 12, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> lol Morau is so dead



i think that too


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2008)

Next chapter = filler.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 12, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> lol Morau is so dead



The only reason I think Morau has a chance is that you're so obviously right.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 12, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> lols I was actually talking about your sig XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Robin. Stop making me wanting to kill you 

RIP Morau.

 Hisoka > Danchou  (lol lets not start this again: the answer was clear)

 and I for one am able to endure ONE more chapter of fail filler under the condition that for the rest of the chapters he focuses on epic fights and hopefully us being able to see some Netero V Meruem (EPIC PWNAGE) without having to kill Robin ()


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2008)

PhlegmMaster said:


> The only reason I think Morau has a chance is that you're so obviously right.



Morau had a chance... before he entered the "castle"


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 12, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> Robin. Stop making me wanting to kill you
> 
> RIP Morau.
> 
> ...



lols I call it a duel 

and yeah I would be alright, if the next filler chapter concludes all the fodder's fights and no more hide and seek going on, but i doubt that will happen



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Morau had a chance... before he entered the "castle"



 yeah true


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2008)

Well it is, he had like what, 40% of his full power entering? Then he made that smoke circle, taking maybe 3% and constantly keeping it up ?


----------



## Nakor (Oct 12, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> togashi isnt stucked
> he knows exactly what he is doing
> this slow pace helped to give depth to the characters of the ants
> i said before this arc may be the most complicated one but togashi knows what he is doing
> ...



all of the fights look like they will end with the ants winning. only netero has a chance now. even knuckle's fully charged punch didn't do shit to yupi, so hows he supposed to win? hakoware is the only chance, and yet the interest seems to be piling up slowly.


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2008)

The interest increases the more the higher the loan.


every what 10 seconds the interest increases, it'll take a much higher pace soon after those punches.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 12, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> That is the only possible answer to all these haituses and everything, but even if he knew that the ants are too strong, why did he made Zeno leave?


Makes you think what Zeno was thinking leaving Killua to square off against a monster like Pitou. I mean it would've been as good as certain that they'd die.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 12, 2008)

the ONLY chance to beat Yupi is hakoware, make no mistake there, and thats how he WILL get beat. Pufu i believe Novu may still come in (looking less and less likely), if not, its either Pufu's win or morau sacrificing himself to defeat Pufu. Nef, well we dont know. Im not really thinking that Kaito will somehow get 'revived', it may happen, but if not? Gon V pitou is easily a Pitou slaughtering of Gon, unless the Snot-kun aspect that saved Gon the First time can do so again. On the topic of Snot-kun (lol komugi), she will DEFINITELY play a big part in Meruem's demise, as might Palm (saved by squidfail), netero might or might not die against Meruem.

 and so- the ant arc finishes


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Makes you think what Zeno was thinking leaving Killua to square off against a monster like Pitou. I mean it would've been as good as certain that they'd die.



He sensed Killua's GAR and thought "He'll do it"


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 12, 2008)

I see us having the same discussion a year from now


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 12, 2008)

lol, i see my predictions coming true in about 15 chapters, so yeah... about 5 years 



> He sensed Killua's GAR and thought "He'll do it"


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 12, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> He sensed Killua's GAR and thought "He'll do it"


so tru 

 killua ownage in chap 281 showed us some awesome things to come with his nen ability


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2008)

Please, that's just him warming up


----------



## Danchou (Oct 12, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> He sensed Killua's GAR and thought "He'll do it"


I think he transforms his aura to GAR instead of electricity. :amazed


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 12, 2008)

which is why i said, still awesome things to come . he's only warming up


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> I think he transforms his aura to GAR instead of electricity. :amazed



Isn't that what he was doing ?


----------



## Danchou (Oct 12, 2008)

So, what happened to that awesome new sig of yours gixa. 

Actually, I like the one you have now. Don't change it unless you have one with Kurapica .



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Isn't that what he was doing ?


Now wonder Yupi got overwhelmed. He is mere chuunin level GAR!


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 12, 2008)

> Well it is, he had like what, 40% of his full power entering? Then he made that smoke circle, taking maybe 3% and constantly keeping it up ?


his only job was to take out one of the king's royal guards out of the equation so netero and zeno could have a chance at beating the king. it doesn't matter if morau dies as long as pufu stays inside the smoke cage for most of the king's fight.



> Makes you think what Zeno was thinking leaving Killua to square off against a monster like Pitou.


he knew that killua was paired with gon and that the objective was not to kill pitou but at least keep him occupied even if they have to sacrifice their lives. if anything he knew that killua's job was the easiest since his dragon dive actually did killua's job for him.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 12, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> his only job was to take out one of the king's royal guards out of the equation so netero and zeno could have a chance at beating the king. it doesn't matter if morau dies as long as pufu stays inside the smoke cage for most of the king's fight.
> 
> he knew that killua was paired with gon and that the objective was not to kill pitou but at least keep him occupied even if they have to sacrifice their lives. if anything he knew that killua's job was the easiest since his dragon dive actually did killua's job for him.


But even keeping them occupied should prove difficult with their level of power. I don't think he was aware of their current powers. Could be that he thought him being able to remove the needle says enough about his strength.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 12, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> So, what happened to that awesome new sig of yours gixa.
> 
> Actually, I like the one you have now. Don't change it unless you have one with Kurapica .


its getting made as we speak 

killua coming bk for round 2 with knuckle is a must combi 
ill be looking forward to some combo manouver


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 12, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> his only job was to take out one of the king's royal guards out of the equation so netero and zeno could have a chance at beating the king. it doesn't matter if morau dies as long as pufu stays inside the smoke cage for most of the king's fight.



but isnt pufu already coming out of the smoke screen?

well maybe I am wrong need to go and look at it again.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 12, 2008)

fireball said:


> all of the fights look like they will end with the ants winning. only netero has a chance now. even knuckle's fully charged punch didn't do shit to yupi, *so hows he supposed to win?*  hakoware is the only chance, and yet the interest seems to be piling up slowly.



no one knows
because it is hunter x hunter
even netero i see his chance is less than 30 %
togashi didnt go the easy way by making our heros go SS2 or arrival of stronger people to help them
you cant make something complicted as this arc with out planning it out
so lets wait and see togashi's magic


----------



## Slips (Oct 12, 2008)

You know what I miss evil eyes Killua I aint seen that for ages


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 12, 2008)

what about kurapica 

but me too miss evil eyes Killua 
and hisoka      

i want hisoka the most


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 12, 2008)

Slips said:


> You know what I miss evil eyes Killua I aint seen that for ages



 You have reason to be afraid  even Kurapica can do the evil eyes:
which is more evil ?


 Still, its very GAR when Killua goes all assassin mode, like he doesnt give a darn, grabs your heart like its nothing, then squishes it in his hand :killua (DAMN WE NEED AN EPIC EMOTE)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 12, 2008)

i want to see some
kurapica vs killua


----------



## Slips (Oct 12, 2008)

Just realised the anime removed the knife. Its not as though his nails are bloody cotton candy


----------



## Danchou (Oct 12, 2008)

Ah, so badass. I love, i like it. 

I want a Ryodan flashback. This manga needed more Ubo. And Pakunoda.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 12, 2008)

i think in anime it was even more gory
and more badass than a knife


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 12, 2008)

Women like Kurapika is nothing on my manly Pokkuru


----------



## Danchou (Oct 12, 2008)

Pokkuro looked like a sick person who wasn't taking his medication.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 12, 2008)

Pokkuru made Kurapika so mad with a few words he peed himself.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 12, 2008)

@Slips and hgfdsahjkl: lol yeah with his GODDAMN NAILS on the guys neck. WATCH OUT KILLUAS OUT TO SCRATCH YOU :WOW



 Also, yeah Reckoner, OF COURSE we need Ryodan flashbacks, anything to do with Ryodan (except Karuto) is basically enough win for me, though i dont think theyll get any more coverage in the ant arc, so we're gonna have to wait until this arc finishes if this arc ever finishes


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 12, 2008)

my new set isn't as epic as the last... but it'll do =/

i think hisoka's eyes are much better  'cos he uses 'em when he's excited


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 12, 2008)

hanzo made pokkuru cry


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 12, 2008)

Slips said:


> You know what I miss evil eyes Killua I aint seen that for ages



  


give me moar



damn it togashi


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 12, 2008)

more sushi for you


----------



## Danchou (Oct 12, 2008)

Zushi is what Pokkuro wants to be when he grows up. Oh, sorry wanted to be. 



uchiha-alia said:


> @Slips and hgfdsahjkl: lol yeah with his GODDAMN NAILS on the guys neck. WATCH OUT KILLUAS OUT TO SCRATCH YOU :WOW
> 
> 
> 
> Also, yeah Reckoner, OF COURSE we need Ryodan flashbacks, anything to do with Ryodan (except Karuto) is basically enough win for me, though i dont think theyll get any more coverage in the ant arc, so we're gonna have to wait until this arc finishes if this arc ever finishes


Heh, indeed. I even like Karuto tbh. His brother retrieval mission should make for some interesting stuff (about the Zoaldyecks).


----------



## Slips (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 12, 2008)

what chapter is that i didnt read it


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 12, 2008)

this is the Killua we all know and love.

 Seriously, hes just gone a whole new level ahead of Gon. Its looking more and more likely that togashi is gonna give Gon a new ability just so he can somewhat catch up.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 12, 2008)

it was on the zeppelin balloon when they was in the hunter exam and gon was trying to get the ball from netero lol


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 12, 2008)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet Killuaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm not here for your fangirlish enjoyment.

Oh, and Kurapika wants to be a boy


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 12, 2008)

> But even keeping them occupied should prove difficult with their level of power. I don't think he was aware of their current powers. Could be that he thought him being able to remove the needle says enough about his strength.


they are hunters and hunters are required to do challenging things like that. do you think that gon and killua or most hunters have had it easy until now? being a hunter is a tough job in it's very nature



> but isnt pufu already coming out of the smoke screen?
> 
> well maybe I am wrong need to go and look at it again.


maybe he is but it's not like smoke pipe guy knows that.


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol, seeing that Killua picture and reading what he says makes me realize how overconfident he was


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 13, 2008)

Someone provide me a map of NGL.


----------



## Ex Cathedra (Oct 13, 2008)

^^Killua is the shit. 

I'm so glad HxH is back. It's written with an omnicient narrator, which is really rare in manga. I absolutely love that! Plus Togashi is very analytical about how the character interactions take place, and that gives it a different feel from any other manga out there.

I imagine that he sees eveything in a very scientific, calculable manner in the worlds he creates. HxH is like this far more than YuYu Hakusho, and I think it's a successful addition to his repertoir as a mangaka.


----------



## Freija (Oct 13, 2008)

He probably has contact with many others who help him write all the physical parts and stuff as he's stated himself he's not well learned.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 13, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> He probably has contact with many others who help him write all the physical parts and stuff as he's stated himself he's not well learned.





I did not know that


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 13, 2008)

lol he said his english is bad that is all


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 13, 2008)

out of boredom i started to read some old chapters. i especially like the arc where headless spider team (forgot their name) annihilates ant queen kingdom/whatever. i never get bored of that arc. and got carried away and ended up to read like 50 chaps yesterday.  Does this mean Kakashi is here too?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 13, 2008)

magic of HxH


----------



## Ex Cathedra (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes. Magic of HxH. I too recently spent an afternoon re-reading 60+ chapters of the manga. 

Before I post about the most recent chapters, is it standard in this thread to put spoiler wraps around such commentary? Or is it assumed that if you're reading this thread, you're an uber-fan and therefor, have already read CH 282 5+ times?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 13, 2008)

i think everyone will agree 
if the chapter is translated you can freely talk about it 

by the way all the people here are hardcore stuff as HxH is conserned 

and you better be a hisoka fan


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 13, 2008)

MatRicha, theyre called the 'GENEI RYODAN' (lol how you forgot such an epic groups name is beyond me ), and yes, its awesome how they raid Meteor City just for the lulz 

 I (very recently) went through half of Hunter X Hunter (well, 60 chapters, but whatever, they were all the york shin arc), and damn, the york shin arc is fucking epic. Apart from that, my 'secondary mission' was to look for the page with Danchou's ability restrictions on, and yeah, it took me ages, but i found it


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 13, 2008)

badass character designation is badass character designation


----------



## Freija (Oct 13, 2008)

Danchou is awesome


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 13, 2008)

i know someone more awesome !


----------



## Freija (Oct 13, 2008)

Not really, Hisoka < Danchou, this is fact.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 13, 2008)

your subconsious made you write hisoka first cuz deep down you know hisoka is better
fact


----------



## Ex Cathedra (Oct 13, 2008)

Hisoka is a badass. 
I miss Kurapica though. He's been mia for a long time.


----------



## Vyse (Oct 13, 2008)

When I come to think of it - what?s the actual translation of Genei Ryodan?

The German one is "Illusionists" which totally, totally sucks.


----------



## Freija (Oct 13, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> your subconsious made you write hisoka first cuz deep down you know hisoka is better
> fact



It was intentional because I tried to trap you.


Illusion Brigade or something, Genei is a mirage or something amongst those lines if I don't remember wrong (which may be likely)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 13, 2008)

Illusionists sounds badass for me


----------



## Vyse (Oct 13, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Illusionists sounds badass for me



Not as badass as Genei Ryodan - and it doesn?t make sense whatsoever ... why Illusionists? They are no friggin Mindfreaks or Criss Angels. ..


----------



## Freija (Oct 13, 2008)

They cover up their crimes so good it looks like it never happened, like they were never there ?


----------



## Vyse (Oct 13, 2008)

Why are they known throughout the world then ...


----------



## Freija (Oct 13, 2008)

Everyone knows they exist, just not who they are.

Obviously people get away alive, the boss can't kill the victims he steals abilities from etc.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 13, 2008)

only their name is known
you know they are out there but you cant catch them
illusion


----------



## Vyse (Oct 13, 2008)

Makes sense to me

I still stick to Genei Ryodan, though


----------



## Freija (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, Spamei Ryo... Genei Ryodan


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 13, 2008)

lol spamei ryodan 
Genei Ryodan sounds the best though 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Not really, Hisoka < Danchou, this is fact.



 Unfortunately for you, i did some digging up- wondering when my first post in this thread was (turned out it was page 39), but i think quoting you from a year back is good 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> D: i want both to be alive, T_T Hisoka rocks mah world, and Kuroro is coolio T_T oh if i had to chose i'd say Hisoka



, your own words (lol in b4 deleted post)


----------



## Freija (Oct 13, 2008)

Aye, indeed my words... However you do realize that more than I have access to my user


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 13, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i know someone more awesome !



So do I. It starts with a P and ends in okkuru 

And it's Phantom Brigade ignorant fools.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 13, 2008)

i said it before
i remember Freija saying he prefers hisoka
the one who prefers dancho is killua using freija's name 

i knew you prefer hisoka freija 

dont worry killua wont troll me again


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 13, 2008)

Freija was sick back then, but he has seen the light.

Danchou > Hisoka


----------



## Freija (Oct 13, 2008)

Lol, I didn't evenwrite that.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 13, 2008)

killua stop using Freija name


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 13, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> lol spamei ryodan
> Genei Ryodan sounds the best though
> 
> 
> ...



 

Uhhhh Freija is out of closet


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2008)

Ohh Frieja caught in the act


----------



## Freija (Oct 13, 2008)

People read that post but not the one that followed.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 13, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Ohh Frieja caught in the act



indeedy 


*ignores Frieja's posts*


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2008)

We only see what we want to Frieja


----------



## Zaru (Oct 13, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> , your own words (lol in b4 deleted post)


Lol opinions from the past always hold value


----------



## Freija (Oct 13, 2008)

Got dammit, read my post explaining that


----------



## Slips (Oct 13, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Yeah, Spamei Ryo... Genei Ryodan



Dont bring that up I was banned for ... well I wasnt during that time


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 13, 2008)

I wish I could say Togashi would make up for last chapter's horrible Ikarugo filler but chances are it will plague the next one. 

Fucking Togashi.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 13, 2008)

Nico already warned me off the chapter  

I feel for you Kev  

What banning talk is this?


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 13, 2008)

Morau chap is up next in my opinion


----------



## NeBy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> and your sig is way too big
> 
> but back to topicness
> 
> ...



1. Likely (at least for the next chapter)

2. Unlikely

3. I wish!!  But extremely unlikely. Pitou and Gon will be sitting aside eachother, looking in eachothers' eyes for the next hour...

4. Likely that at least one of the two will appear, eventually. Maybe the 'shoot-dissapearance' has already something to do with it.

5. Morau will probably die   Think it's still a bit early he dies  in the very near future, though. I think once Poofu is free of the smokejail (which he pretty much is) his cocoon wil explode or something. But unseen by us or Poofu, maybe Morau will be saved by Nova. He'll still probably die at the end of the ant-arc, though.

6. It will come, but much later. But...kinda difficult to see how the old geezer would win. His chances are 30% at most, unless he's getting help from some other kick-ass nen-fighter, or he sets some other devious trap. That said...the king will *have* to die sooner or later (or have a huge change of mind), because otherwise, after he's eaten Netero's nen, I can't imagine any hunter being able to stop him. Which would mean destruction of the world and no more wrapping up all the loose ends... That would be even worse than the YYH ending...

7. No corpse yet, I think.




Reckoner said:


> Makes you think what Zeno was thinking leaving Killua to square off against a monster like Pitou. I mean it would've been as good as certain that they'd die.



Maybe it's just family-business. You know, the 'make your kids strong  and street-wise be placing them in the cruel world' - and if they perish they were to weak anyway. Though, somehow, they do seem to care about eachother, even if there's much hate. Guess it's a typical love-hate thing. Zeno might have thought; well, if he's old enough to run away from home and get rid of the needle, he has to be able to fend for himself. At a certain moment, you have to let loose your kids...and I guess in an assassins' family like the Zoaldyeks, that's pretty soon. 



uchiha-alia said:


> the ONLY chance to beat Yupi is hakoware, make no mistake there, and thats how he WILL get beat. Pufu i believe Novu may still come in (looking less and less likely), if not, its either Pufu's win or morau sacrificing himself to defeat Pufu. Nef, well we dont know. Im not really thinking that Kaito will somehow get 'revived', it may happen, but if not? Gon V pitou is easily a Pitou slaughtering of Gon, unless the Snot-kun aspect that saved Gon the First time can do so again. On the topic of Snot-kun (lol komugi), she will DEFINITELY play a big part in Meruem's demise, as might Palm (saved by squidfail), netero might or might not die against Meruem.
> 
> and so- the ant arc finishes



That's pretty much what I said. The thing with Gon and Pitou can only remain in balance as long as snot-girl is the weak link for Pitou. Once healed, she either will have to threaten to kill herself to keep Pitou in check, or somebody else (like Killua) will have to threaten to kill her. 

Because, let's face it, even with all her arms and legs broken, she could still rape Gon the moment she thinks there is no need for her to back down anymore.



Hisoka said:


> sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet Killuaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Yes...come to think of it, it was FAR less gory in the anime, that scene. You just saw him looking at some dude who bothered him,k and than you see him on the ground...not knowing if he's dead or unconscious. There was no clear depiction of skulls being slashed in two, anyway.

It's a bit pity, but I guess they had no choice. As a whole, the anime adaptation is excellent, though.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> i think everyone will agree
> if the chapter is translated you can freely talk about it
> 
> by the way all the people here are hardcore stuff as HxH is concerned
> ...




Where are the Pitou fans?  She's clearly the hottest babe in the whole of hxh. And yes, that holds true even if she were a boy.

And about hardcore-fan: I'm not! I consider myself to be a noob who knows hardly anything about hxh!! 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> i said it before
> i remember Freija saying he prefers hisoka
> the one who prefers dancho is killua using freija's name
> 
> ...



Luckily, there is only one Pokkurufapping-fan. I don't think I could handle two in this thread...



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Got dammit, read my post explaining that



That's called 'rationalisation'.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 13, 2008)

NeBy said:


> 6. It will come, but much later. But...kinda difficult to see how the old geezer would win. His chances are 30% at most, unless he's getting help from some other kick-ass nen-fighter, or he sets some other devious trap. That said...the king will *have* to die sooner or later (or have a huge change of mind), because otherwise, after he's eaten Netero's nen, I can't imagine any hunter being able to stop him. Which would mean destruction of the world and no more wrapping up all the loose ends... That would be even worse than the YYH ending...



No worries. Ging will arrive and solo easily.



> Luckily, there is only one Pokkurufapping-fan. I don't think I could handle two in this thread...



Read my sig :3

And weaklings can't handle the awesomeness

Edit: 1000 posts!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2008)

Next chapter: Palm smexs Shoots dead body


----------



## Ex Cathedra (Oct 13, 2008)

wow. no love for Ikarugo. I really liked last chapter. It was intense to me. THe great thing about the writin is that you realize that just because you've seen uber fights, with ultra special moves and misc. hax, it doesn't change the fact that everything is relative. A good fight is a good fight. 

Take, for example, DBZ. Everyone and their mother knows that two of the greatest fights in the whole series are Goku vs. Freeza round 1 on Namek, and Goku vs Vegeta Round 2 on Namek.

Yet both of these fights are incomparable as far the strength of the characters is concerned, since everyone gets sick powerups as the series goes on.

It's the same principle in 282. Ikarugo may not be on Gon or Killua's level, but for him in particular, this fight is an amazing matchup that is testing all of his will, determination, strength, and intellect. It's a battle of minds right now, and that shit is awesome to read (After all, isn't that why everyone loves Death Note?). 

Someone called the last chapter filler in another thread (manga of the month). I defy you to explain how his mission to find Palm is filler. It's a necessary part of the plot and whether you like it or not, Ikarugo has been given an important mission, even to Gon (especially...GONxPalm fc, anyone?)! 

I applaud Togashi's willingness to piss off all the fanboys in order to satisfy his desire for stellar character development, and to move the plot along without hax, plot no jutsu, or loopholes. Everything is well explained and necessary in order for Ikarugo to accomplish the important task that was given to him. 

As an aside, I will point out that Togashi is building Ikarugo up to be the MacGuyver of the series. Everyone knows Macguyver >>>>> Batman w/prep time + Chuck Norris Prime.

Behold:

282 was a great chapter and I'll stand up for Ikarugo and character development any day of the week.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 13, 2008)

> I applaud Togashi's willingness to piss off all the fanboys in order to satisfy his desire for stellar character development



 we are the fans, thus we're getting pissed off THUS WERE NOT HAPPY 

 tbh, we've all said that the octopus chapter was a necessary chapter, and to be honest, for me, it was quite good in that he gave the octopus depth and didnt just write this off (though off-panel would have been more appreciated). What pisses us off is the fact that we're only getting TEN CHAPTERS, and we have so much epic fights going on, and we still get bullshit that is borderline filler.

 so we're not too happy


----------



## Freija (Oct 13, 2008)

Am I the only one who noticed Ikarugo's look at the bottle of alcohol  he's getting drunk.


----------



## Ex Cathedra (Oct 13, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Am I the only one who noticed Ikarugo's look at the bottle of alcohol  he's getting drunk.



lulz. Or he's going to breathe fire next chapter. Notice the lighters. Godzilla Ikarugo ftw!


----------



## NeBy (Oct 13, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> we are the fans, thus we're getting pissed off THUS WERE NOT HAPPY
> 
> tbh, we've all said that the octopus chapter was a necessary chapter, and to be honest, for me, it was quite good in that he gave the octopus depth and didnt just write this off (though off-panel would have been more appreciated). What pisses us off is the fact that we're only getting TEN CHAPTERS, and we have so much epic fights going on, and we still get bullshit that is borderline filler.
> 
> so we're not too happy



Maybe pissing his fans off is the way for Togashi to show his love for us. In that case, we're being über-loved. 

PS. Me too defended the lil octosquid! 


Edit: off-topic; am I right in assuming there are people here whom are fans of Erikson ('The malazin Empire')? Did you guys read all the books, including Blood Follows and the rest of the series with Bauchelain and Korbal? I was wondering if it's worth its money, because, I hugely like the style, but 20 pounds seems a lot, for a relatively thin book (compared to the malazin-series).


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2008)

20 quid for a single book? Simply ridiculous eh


----------



## Freija (Oct 14, 2008)

Nah, he got wasted prior to doing this stunt, he was too chicken.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2008)

I want some Pitou!!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 14, 2008)

I want Meruem to confirm him being Pokkuru reborn.


----------



## Freija (Oct 14, 2008)

Seriously man, stop the Pokkuru, it's really annoying.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, I might have to stop this weekend. I made a deal with Hisoka


----------



## Freija (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you Hisoka.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh, don't feel discouraged. If I "do" something, Pokkuru lives


----------



## Danchou (Oct 14, 2008)

283 spoilers are out, but unverified. It seems they're about


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ikarago-Brovuda (being concluded) and in the end there is some Morau-Pufu stuff going on.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 14, 2008)

I approve of those spoilers.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



A little disappointed but glad the sushi fight is over, and looks like pufu and Marou's fight is next, let see who wins, the arsonist or the sissy butterfly


----------



## Freija (Oct 14, 2008)

I like the spoilers, seems like 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the fight was summing up


----------



## NeBy (Oct 14, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> 20 quid for a single book? Simply ridiculous eh


Well, his 'Malazin empire' series *is* very good, and worth the 15 pound. But his other with Korbal&co is only indirectly related to the malazin story, and is less than 1/3 of the 800-900 pages of his normal books are - while it costs more. I don't get the logic behind that, but hey...

I just seemed to remember there were othezr guys here who read the series, and I was wondering if maybe they read it, and if it's worth the 20 quid.



Ennoea said:


> I want some Pitou!!!



  



Reckoner said:


> 283 spoilers are out, but unverified. It seems they're about
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



As I said:


			
				NeBy said:
			
		

> Hisoka said:
> 
> 
> > and your sig is way too big
> ...









Freija is Chillin' said:


> I like the spoilers, seems like
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



And those spoilers are...where?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2008)

Nex gear is ur friend my friend


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2008)

I can provide crappy translations if you want


----------



## Teach (Oct 14, 2008)

Red first few chapters. Not the best start I must say. Gon is pretty cool though, not a dumb main character?


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 14, 2008)

^ I promise you. You'll change views in a short time.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2008)

Togashi for you, YYH started out really slowly too but hang in there, it gets great. Btw I'd say watch the anime first.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 14, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I can provide crappy translations if you want



No, thnks! 

Btw, for the People that went for my 'rate the 5 best nen-fighters' post, there is now a *POLL* added to it. Feel free to *vote*!!


*Kishi again fucks Naruto... he needs yet another helper for a powerup*


----------



## Freija (Oct 14, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> Red first few chapters. Not the best start I must say. Gon is pretty cool though, not a dumb main character?



hahahhaha, good one


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 14, 2008)

I would actually try to stop people from reading HxH until Togashi is backto consistency.  Unless you lot are the misery that loves company?


----------



## Freija (Oct 14, 2008)

I suggest them to watch the anime, then wait until this arc is done.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 14, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> I would actually try to stop people from reading HxH until Togashi is backto consistency.  Unless you lot are the misery that loves company?



Well...he's consistent in taking huge, sudden, inexplicable hiatuses. 

I mean,  .


----------



## Freija (Oct 14, 2008)

You're right NeBy, in that he is consistent


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 14, 2008)

Am I seriously the only one recommending the manga over anime?


----------



## Freija (Oct 14, 2008)

I have few reasons for picking the anime in the start... but they are good reasons.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 14, 2008)

There's just those things the anime can't capture, like Kurapika when that guy has a gun towards him.

The voiceacting is top-notch with a good soundtrack to boot, but the censoring pisses me off D:


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 14, 2008)

I have never recommended any over the other, each have their own awesome qualities. For me, the anime is magical since it is how i first got to know HXH, however, there are some things not included in it (/lol edited). the anime is something you dont want to mss though, so probably you should start with it, then go on to read the manga after youve finished watching all the OVA's


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 14, 2008)

i too recommend watching the anime 1st, you can always read the manga from the beginning afterwards


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2008)

Has anyone here read Zetman? Im currently reading it but its boring me to death, does it get better?


----------



## NeBy (Oct 14, 2008)

*IMPROVED POLL!*



NeBy said:


> No, thnks!
> 
> Btw, for the People that went for my 'rate the 5 best nen-fighters' post, there is now a *POLL* added to it. Feel free to *vote*!!
> 
> ...



NOW WITH *IMPROVED* POLL!! :amazed     

Go and see (and vote)! : [AoE&N] OVA 2

With many thanks to Halfhearted.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2008)

The series is on most popular streaming sites, try spectrum nexus, they should have it.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 14, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Has anyone here read Zetman? Im currently reading it but its boring me to death, does it get better?


How far in are you?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2008)

Im on Chapter 37, I had high hopes but not getting in to it


----------



## Teach (Oct 14, 2008)

Lol streaming.

Thanks Alia


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 14, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Im on Chapter 37, I had high hopes but not getting in to it


I'd like to think that it gets better, but if it ain't your thing then it ain't your thing =X


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 14, 2008)

Spoilers are better than expected 



Agmaster said:


> I would actually try to stop people from reading HxH until Togashi is backto consistency.  Unless you lot are the misery that
> loves company?



we've been caught


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 14, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Has anyone here read Zetman? Im currently reading it but its boring me to death, does it get better?


 
just stick to it. i gues you're at kouga (blond pussy guy) arc, it gets real interesting after it's over.

ontopic: i hope spoilers are true, time to move on.


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 14, 2008)

Kinda dissapointed that the octupus was featured this chapter and relieved that his fight is finished at the same time.

Morau imo is facing the worst kinda opponent, someone who can trap him in a mind game, using one of his greatest weapons against him. IMO Gon would be a great natural opponent for pufu b/c he is simple minded and straight foward, no overthinking.


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, it would make it easier for Pufu as Gon doesn't think things through and he's a plotter.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 15, 2008)

pufu's ability could possibly used against himself... just dont know how yet


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2008)

We'll see I suppose.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 15, 2008)

hai guyz i should be writing an essay right about now since we only have 3 hours on it but HxH calls

sup?


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2008)

We're discussing how Gon vs Pufu would go.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 15, 2008)

I reckon Gon isn't capable of denting any of the Royal Guards, but they might have different affinities.

Yupi seems like a tank
Nef seems like a cross-dressing balance
Pufu seems like a pussy and weak

A Janken Guu might do the trick, who knows. We'll never know, until some damage is inflicted on him.


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2008)

They're saying because Pufu is a smart calculating fighter Gon is the best opponent cause he's simpleminded, but I think that is wrong because it would cause him to get trapped more often.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 15, 2008)

spoiler pics are out

refer to my sig link


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2008)

*clicks*

It seems like 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Pufu got away without harm... or well he lost his wings.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Unlucky ofr Morau, Pufuf is probably the only one who could have escaped the jail.




Oh and Pitou solos nearly all the hunters that attacked the palace, well except Netero. Anyway Gon really would be wiped in a sec if he fought Pitou and judging by the current events I wouldn't expect them to fight properly.


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't know really, We've yet to see "Pissed off Gon" fight


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 15, 2008)

Dont count on it

I'd say 99% Gon wont fight Pitou

and odds on Netero actually fighting Meurem is 50 50 to me


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2008)

If we don't get some sort of brawl with Netero i'll be seriously pissed


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2008)

Pitou probably will survive, but sadly enough Meruem will HAVE to die for this to end.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2008)

I laugh if Netero takes Meruem to his home turf and there him and his OAP friends beat the shit out of him.

Netero should use pesticides to kill Meruem


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2008)

Imagine him taking up bug spray and trying it out.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2008)

They really want in there unprepared, all they needed was some insect repellent

..and a ball of thread for Pitou

8000 post, I've officially spent too much time on this forum


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2008)

You had officially spent too much time at 1000


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2008)

8,000 posts and Im still Ascendant, maybe I should start rep whoring or something?


----------



## Slips (Oct 15, 2008)

I cannot believe your going to surpass my postcount peter.

Fair enough my posting died in the last year but fuck me you bloody post whore 



Ennoea said:


> 8,000 posts and Im still Ascendant, maybe I should start rep whoring or something?



Postcount has nothing to do with rep 

Susan had about 3k and dominates us all

I had to upload every anime under the sun to crawl up to npu its hard work


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> 8,000 posts and Im still Ascendant, maybe I should start rep whoring or something?


 You do that 



Slips said:


> I cannot believe your going to surpass my postcount peter.
> 
> Fair enough my posting died in the last year but fuck me you bloody post whore


I have less of a life I suppose





> Postcount has nothing to do with rep
> 
> Susan had about 3k and dominates us all
> 
> I had to upload every anime under the sun to crawl up to npu its hard work



Susano-O <3

He dominated us when he still had like 100 posts 

to be fair though he got all that rep because GB, Spambu and Spamasuki all repped him (VERY LEGIT) like 5 times for every Harsh Tale chapter 

He was NPU before I was Transcendant

And the rate I gained rep when rep whoring was at his pace really  now exclude all my bans and I'd be Susano-O / RK level

Not to mention peK and Blue both would have about the same about as Sus by now if they didn't reset their rep all the time.




Now on-topic, where the hell is Netero... Really ?

I mean he can't have gone too far away, but yet no one of them can feel the kings presence.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2008)

Blenderites don't count, you guys have abnormal amount of reps


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2008)

Stop speaking about rep! 

IMO, every blenderite should get a rep cut (me included) and most FC'ers as well


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 15, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> If we don't get some sort of brawl with Netero i'll be seriously pissed



from what I see the story wont resolve very well if they do have a fight, unless Togashi does something out of his writing norm and not being realistic


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, if he ever wants to finish this manga he can do a YuYuHakusho again, from next chap on, just start like 2 years later and say "Yeah, we won" and start a new arc.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2008)

Netero took Meruem to a kingdom far far away

Um most likely some sort of secluded mountain top so they don't kill everyone and everything around them when they fight. I just realised, do we know Netero's hatsu? 

I bet its worthers original, a joke for you english people


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2008)

We've seen one of his hatsu's, Shiki Cannon or what it was called


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 15, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Well, if he ever wants to finish this manga he can do a YuYuHakusho again, from next chap on, just start like 2 years later and say "Yeah, we won" and start a new arc.



which is what we dont want

so yeah I rather resolve to no fight situation


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2008)

I seem to have forgot his hatsu

I don't think that will happen, he's built it up too much.


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2008)

I'd rather have Netero hatsu him to space.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 15, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I seem to have forgot his hatsu
> 
> I don't think that will happen, he's built it up too much.



I also didnt think Pitou's fight would resolve to pituo begging

and I didnt think he would spend so many chapters on ikaragu, it seems that everything I dont want is going to happen, Netero and Meurem not fighting is what I dont want, but I can see it happening .....

so going by that pattern I am guessing Meurem out smarts himself in the end and turns into a hippy, thinking life is not worth all this fighting & goes back to nature, trying to discover his name


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 15, 2008)

^ i have a bad feeling about that one


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2008)

And am I the only one who's super curious on Shoots situation ?


----------



## Danchou (Oct 15, 2008)

Damn, I feel suckerpunched. I thought all the great stuff was finally gonna come when Netero and Zeno came flying in to fight Meruem, but 20 chapters from then we still haven't had even a glimpse.

I'm starting to think about taking a break from all this for a while. At least I won't be that frustrated when the hiatus comes and we've still seen jack. Cause that's what's going to happen at this rate.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 15, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> And am I the only one who's super curious on Shoots situation ?



no I just dont even want to think about that...

my thoughts on that matter is that he thought I cant stretch the Lubster story any longer, I need another stupid side story to put more delay on story developement abit 

oh I know I make them chase a dead body! :Zaru


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2008)

I really hope we get some info on Danchou soon.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 15, 2008)

if this arc ever gets finished As soon as this arc is finished, I DEMAND a ryodan related arc, complete with Danchou, LEORIO WHO KNOWS NEN AND IS GAR , kurapica, HISOKA, ZENO, SILVA, and the rest. It will be epic. (FUCK YES HISOKA V KURORO )

 We already know PART of Netero's hatsu, we know about hyakushiki kanon. his ultra awesome, extremely quick, unavoidable, and very powerful nen cannon that fired pitou away like 2km in 2 seconds. We know he has other abilities, but dont know what they are. (i remember when morau was talking about him, and said that netero had 'ears from hell', 2 minutes later, netero- who was training on a mountain far far away- texted them and finished it saying: 'from the guys with ears from hell'. so he had heard them. or something like that )


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 15, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> We already know PART of Netero's hatsu, we know about hyakushiki kanon. his ultra awesome, extremely quick, unavoidable, and very powerful nen cannon that fired pitou away like 2km in 2 seconds. We know he has other abilities, but dont know what they are. (i remember when morau was talking about him, and said that netero had 'ears from hell', 2 minutes later, netero- who was training on a mountain far far away- texted them and finished it saying: 'from the guys with ears from hell'. so he had heard them. or something like that )



oh yeah those were the days, when something happened


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2008)

Give netero a cape and we've got our very own Superman

@Hisoka: But the whole Ikurago/bravodu shit is over with now, unfortunately we still have Werefin to deal with....

As for the Pitou begging, I know its not what we wanted to see but its the only way it could have gone, Pitou was pumped up to a point she would have ripped gons little head off in a one on one fight. I know you think Togashi injured komugi just so Gon wouldn't fight but I don't think so, he gave so much thought to the sushi fight so I can't even imagine how thought out and utterly amazing Gon/Pitou and meruem/Netero will be. Yes I still have hope, the last chapter was a blip.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 15, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> As for the Pitou begging, I know its not what we wanted to see but its the only way it could have gone, Pitou was pumped up to a point she would have ripped gons little head off in a one on one fight. I know you think Togashi injured komugi just so Gon wouldn't fight but I don't think so, he gave so much thought to the sushi fight so I can't even imagine how thought out and utterly amazing Gon/Pitou and meruem/Netero will be. Yes I still have hope, the last chapter was a blip.



I would cry happy tears if those words came true


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2008)

^^Its the only thing thats getting me through

lols im watching Daily show and its awesomeXD

My post count says boob


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 15, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> ^^Its the only thing thats getting me through
> 
> lols im watching Daily show and its awesomeXD
> 
> *My post count says boob*



 i mean, seriously, dont ever post again 

 Robin, we with hope are those who believe in meruem V netero, and killua GAR, we are those who see Hisoka as epic, and danchou as awesome. those who spit at ikarugo, and see netero as superman (lol CMGOGO).

 yes, we have faith 


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol fucking togashi


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> if this arc ever gets finished As soon as this arc is finished, I DEMAND a ryodan related arc, complete with Danchou, LEORIO WHO KNOWS NEN AND IS GAR , kurapica, HISOKA, ZENO, SILVA, and the rest. It will be epic. (FUCK YES HISOKA V KURORO )
> 
> We already know PART of Netero's hatsu, we know about hyakushiki kanon. his ultra awesome, extremely quick, unavoidable, and very powerful nen cannon that fired pitou away like 2km in 2 seconds. We know he has other abilities, but dont know what they are. (i remember when morau was talking about him, and said that netero had 'ears from hell', 2 minutes later, netero- who was training on a mountain far far away- texted them and finished it saying: 'from the guys with ears from hell'. so he had heard them. or something like that )



Unfortunantly Leorio will never move on-top as a main character because if he developes Hatsu it'll be some kind of healing.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 15, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> i mean, seriously, dont ever post again
> 
> Robin, we with hope are those who believe in meruem V netero, and killua GAR, we are those who see Hisoka as epic, and danchou as awesome. those who spit at ikarugo, and see netero as superman (lol CMGOGO).
> 
> ...



YES TOGETHER WE SHALL .....

hmmm

ehhh

DISTROY TOGASHI =D


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 15, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Unfortunantly Leorio will never move on-top as a main character because if he developes Hatsu it'll be some kind of healing.



 And thats the sad truth  but we still have hope that he can somehow be powerful. The role of the medic is always the role of unimportance and borderline-fodder, but leorio has proved he is more than that, and also proved to have some great physical strength that can be nen-enhanced to make a GAR powerful character. His hatsu is emmision so its probably some emission healing stuff, oh well, lets still keep our hopes up.



Hisoka said:


> YES TOGETHER WE SHALL .....
> 
> hmmm
> 
> ...



 ONLY IF HE DOESNT DO DANCHOU V HISOKA


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 15, 2008)

number one manga for the second week 

mmm i am staying away from the spoilers
but i saw someone saying netero 

cant wait for the new chapter


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 15, 2008)

I am shocked O_o


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 15, 2008)

HxH is still big in japan
even with all the breaks

i think naruto usually dont take the first spot for 2 weeks

i am really happy for HxH

also gives a big chance for a new anime


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 15, 2008)

well I am happy as well, but didnt think it would take the No.1 again, specially with that week's chapter

its goood to know its still big =3


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 15, 2008)

but this week's chapter  has nothing to do with it
vol 26 contains the last 10 chapters

i want to know how many volumes are released for normal series ?


----------



## Danchou (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow, that is quite impressive. But also even more reason to give Togashi his way.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 15, 2008)

exactly lol, the more power he has (i.e. sales) the more he can get his way at SJ (not like he cant do whatever the fuck he wants anyways- see: 2 years motherfucking hiatus).

 #1 two weeks in a row for a manga thats hardly ever out is quite amazing. those japanese sure know their manga 

 *see's bleach @ #2

 .... or not

lol


----------



## Danchou (Oct 15, 2008)

And then they have the nerve to call OP, Naruto and Bleach the shounen trinity. 

Oh well. Wonder if it'll be in the top 10 next week.

I must say, volume 25 and 26 were also one of the most action packed and important parts of the ant arc.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 15, 2008)

hxh is major popular in japan. when i 1st went to japan i asked a couple ppl who could speak decent enough english which manga they liked best, and the 1st 2 names that came out were slam dunk and hxh


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 15, 2008)

> One of the conditions for his ability to remove curses is that the creature he summons would attach onto himself, and devour both the nen causing the curse and his own, rendering him unable to use nen. The only way to rid himself of the creature is to fulfill the original condition for removing the curse (i.e. he used it to remove the time bomb Genthru placed on him, but the creature would drain his nen until he touches Genthru and say: "I caught the bomber"). Therefore, even if he removes the curse Kurapika placed on Chrollo, he would still be unable to use nen (but could now talk with other members of the Phantom Troupe).



from wikipedia 
if that is true so i think we wont have hisoka vs kuroro now 
but what is the condition kuroro have to fulfill ?


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 15, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> from wikipedia
> if that is true so i think we wont have hisoka vs kuroro now
> but what is the condition kuroro have to fulfill ?



oh shi.......

damn lol you gotta love Kurapica though


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 15, 2008)

damn it kurapica 
hisoka will be pissed
but strange if it is true no one of us noticed that


----------



## Danchou (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, a lot of people noticed that, but it's hard to say what the condition would be to fulfill since Kurapica never made a deactivation rule. It might just be that the condition is fulfilled when he uses nen again or something like that.

Nice find irregardless! ^^


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 15, 2008)

yeah i hope its like that cuz there is no condition
most people talked like we will have the fight for granded it was rarely to find someone who wonder if kuroro will be able to fight


----------



## Danchou (Oct 15, 2008)

I just hope he doesn't have such a ugly nenbeast attached to him. It wouldn't suit him.

I think it was either a beast or a devil. I'm guessing it's the last in that case.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 15, 2008)

I doubt he would go with the nen remover.

There must be some other way


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 15, 2008)

Kurapica needs to return


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2008)

Yay no 1 two weeks in a row, now unless the next chapters are epic good luck with getting number 1 again togashit

As for Danchou, I hope the condition involves Kurapica and so GR kidnap him and we've got ourselves a new arc


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 15, 2008)

yeah and hisoka will kick some GR asses in it


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2008)

Kurapica v Kuroro v Hisoka, threesome!!


----------



## Taleran (Oct 15, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I doubt he would go with the nen remover.
> 
> There must be some other way



Yes, only if Greed Island didn't happen that would make any sense whatsoever


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 15, 2008)

Hisoka solos !


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 16, 2008)

GUESS WHAT ARRIVED IN MY MAILBOX TODAY?! 

That's right. HxH volume 1


----------



## Slips (Oct 16, 2008)

Killua said:


> GUESS WHAT ARRIVED IN MY MAILBOX TODAY?!
> 
> That's right. HxH volume 1



Ha I got a credit card bill in my mail box I win


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 16, 2008)

FUCKING LOL

First thing I saw when opening was this:

"Yoshihiro Togashi here. I'm back to doing a weekly serial, and here I am publishing the first volume already. Thanks to all my readers for support. I am entirely indebted to you. I took this picture at a certain party, by the way, not a shady membership club. I'll work hard to crank out a lot of volumes. I promise not to complain. I won't run away. I won't lose it. I think. Maybe."


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 16, 2008)

lol at I won't run away. I won't lose it. I think. Maybe


----------



## Freija (Oct 16, 2008)

Haha, yeah, Vol 1 is hilarious


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 16, 2008)

lol Togashi... i guess he realized that he is lazy after few days he wrote that


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 16, 2008)

i want my scan 
i stay away from spoilers but when it is near i lose my patience


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 16, 2008)

Killua said:


> FUCKING LOL
> 
> First thing I saw when opening was this:
> 
> "Yoshihiro Togashi here. I'm back to doing a weekly serial, and here I am publishing the first volume already. Thanks to all my readers for support. I am entirely indebted to you. I took this picture at a certain party, by the way, not a shady membership club. I'll work hard to crank out a lot of volumes. I promise not to complain. *I won't run away. I won't lose it. I think.* Maybe."





lol togashi- FUCK YOU.
see what has happened to his 'weekly serial' ?

 the lazy friend.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 that is painful


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 16, 2008)

Killua said:


> FUCKING LOL
> 
> First thing I saw when opening was this:
> 
> "Yoshihiro Togashi here. I'm back to doing a weekly serial, and here I am publishing the first volume already. Thanks to all my readers for support. I am entirely indebted to you. I took this picture at a certain party, by the way, not a shady membership club. I'll work hard to crank out a lot of volumes. I promise not to complain. I won't run away. I won't lose it. I think. Maybe."



That is so honest of him


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2008)

Honest and delusional


----------



## NeBy (Oct 16, 2008)

*HxH democracy at it's best!*

VOTE NOW! Togashi might finish ant-arc a lot faster if enough people vote on

*Link removed*



Voting is the next best thing after repping and sliced bread!


----------



## Arcanis (Oct 16, 2008)

For everyone talking about the Nen Remover and how Kuroro wouldn't use him since he'll have the beast attached to himself and unable to use nen, etc... He could find the chimera ant that removes nen without any restrictions, the one that was part of Hagya's troop and the nen she ate was stored on her belly.

I just looked it up, her name is Hina and she's still alive.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 16, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> For everyone talking about the Nen Remover and how Kuroro wouldn't use him since he'll have the beast attached to himself and unable to use nen, etc... He could find the chimera ant that removes nen without any restrictions, the one that was part of Hagya's troop and the nen she ate was stored on her belly.
> 
> I just looked it up, her name is Hina and she's still alive.



I knew there was another ways to it

and I remember her, when the  spoiler pics for that chapter came out we were all wondering if she is pregnant


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 16, 2008)

Who? Seriously, who?

I don't remember how Hagya looks like either D:


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 16, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> For everyone talking about the Nen Remover and how Kuroro wouldn't use him since he'll have the beast attached to himself and unable to use nen, etc... He could find the chimera ant that removes nen without any restrictions, the one that was part of Hagya's troop and the nen she ate was stored on her belly.
> 
> I just looked it up, her name is Hina and she's still alive.



A good idea and a way for GR to come back into the arc.  Has almost no chance of happening but good call regardless...

I had never thought about that problem with Kuroro before though.  It kind of makes me wish death on Kurapica even though I like him a lot.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 16, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> A good idea and a way for GR to come back into the arc.  Has almost no chance of happening but good call regardless...
> 
> I had never thought about that problem with Kuroro before though.  I*t kind of makes me wish death on Kurapica* even though I like him a lot.



In before Reckoner giving you a schooling


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2008)

That retarded ant that kept worrying about being fat right? Wasn't she in the manga a couple of chapters back with insane amount of pubic hair? Anyway I think you might be on to something there Arcanis, this gives us hope that GR might infiltrate the palace, tho they don't actually know Hina exists.

Anyway I don't understand why folks are worried, isn't the condition something Kuroro has to decide on before? Im sure he'll get his nen back.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's Kurapica that makes the conditions.

And as I said I'm a Kurapica fan.  I'm just a lot more of a Kuroro fan.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2008)

Okay there must be some condition set by kurapica that can remove the chain of retribution, anyway whatever happens it will involve Kurapica and kidnap


----------



## NeBy (Oct 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I also didnt think Pitou's fight would resolve to pituo begging
> 
> and I didnt think he would spend so many chapters on ikaragu, it seems that everything I dont want is going to happen, Netero and Meurem not fighting is what I dont want, but I can see it happening .....
> 
> so going by that pattern I am guessing Meurem out smarts himself in the end and turns into a hippy, thinking life is not worth all this fighting & goes back to nature, trying to discover his name



In that case, for all our sakes', can't you PLEASE not want interesting fights, a superb conclusion to the Pitou/Gon and Netero/king question, a Togashi that makes consistent chapter without hiatuses and soon a new GR arc or something of similar grandeur which takes up all the loose ends? 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> from wikipedia
> if that is true so i think we wont have hisoka vs kuroro now
> but what is the condition kuroro have to fulfill ?





hgfdsahjkl said:


> damn it kurapica
> hisoka will be pissed
> but strange if it is true no one of us noticed that





Reckoner said:


> I just hope he doesn't have such a ugly nenbeast attached to him. It wouldn't suit him.
> 
> I think it was either a beast or a devil. I'm guessing it's the last in that case.





The Faint Smile said:


> A good idea and a way for GR to come back into the arc.  Has almost no chance of happening but good call regardless...
> 
> I had never thought about that problem with Kuroro before though.  It kind of makes me wish death on Kurapica even though I like him a lot.





Ennoea said:


> That retarded ant that kept worrying about being fat right? Wasn't she in the manga a couple of chapters back with insane amount of pubic hair? Anyway I think you might be on to something there Arcanis, this gives us hope that GR might infiltrate the palace, tho they don't actually know Hina exists.
> 
> Anyway I don't understand why folks are worried, isn't the condition something Kuroro has to decide on before? Im sure he'll get his nen back.



I'm not sure if all this is not based on a wrong interpretation.  Another possibility would be, it's the nen-remover which uses the nen-removing technique that gets the nen-beast attached, and who can't use his nen anymore until certain conditions are fulfilled. I think the confusion might have arisen from the fact that the only time we've seen him use it, *it was on himself*. Therefore, he suffered the same consequences from the conditions placed on his nen-removal (of the bomb). It is logical to assume that's why he had to find bomber to fulfil the original condition to deactivate the bomb, but it's also reasonable to assume that the same would have occurred if he killed the bomber (we've already seen that nen-created objects can't survive the death of their nen-creator, after all).

In that case, Kurapica, nor Kuroro have anything to do with it, on itself. Kuroro will be freed, the nen-beast (or devil, because Kurapica's 'curse' is pretty powerful) will attach himself to the nen-remover - who will probably have a heck of a hard time, seen the fact it's related to the 'strongness' of the nen removed. And it's HIM that will not be able to use any nen, not Kuroro. Then, Kuroro can just (try to) kill Kurapica, and the nen-remover will be freed.

Alternatively, if it's done by condition-breaking, it wouldn't surprise me if the way  to 'lift the curse' is to be able to let Kurapica use his jailchain on a non-GR member.

what do you think of that interpretation?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 16, 2008)

@Ennoea (Refering to the PM i got ): Faghorn vs Yumichika definetly and the last chapter too some extent. The rest has been decent/good (The fodderbattles was better than i thought outside of the mentioned one and Komas was ) 

Any hope at all that Togashi will release chapters every 2nd week after the next hiatus?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the beast would attach to the person who needs the nen removed.  Hence Kuroro wouldn't be able to use nen at that time...which wouldn't matter.

I'm hoping that removing the nen would just remove the conditions too but I guess that's not the case.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 16, 2008)

Killua said:


> Who? Seriously, who?
> 
> I don't remember how Hagya looks like either D:



here :


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2008)

@BLS: They were all retarded fights

And im with Faint smile on this, the beast will attach on to the user that has the curse.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 16, 2008)

So that's Hina? Then who's Hagya?


----------



## Danchou (Oct 16, 2008)

The Lion Ant that Morau fought in the underground church. He used to be named Hagya, but he was called Leol after he served the King.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2008)

Hagya was Leol's name before the queen died, I think


----------



## Freija (Oct 16, 2008)

Hmmm that nen removal girl looks like someone.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2008)

Lol I just realised is the bathtub panel Togashi attempting at some fanservice?


----------



## Freija (Oct 16, 2008)

Unfortunantly he made that girl pregnant with fur


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2008)

Fanservice for chubby chasers and furry lovers


----------



## Freija (Oct 16, 2008)

Do they exist ?


----------



## Danchou (Oct 16, 2008)

I fapped to prefer that Palm x King scene.

It's a bit strange that that much 'fanservice' and gore is allowed in SJ. Then again Bastard!! was also shown in SJ for a while.


----------



## Freija (Oct 16, 2008)

Palm x king scene ?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 16, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> @BLS: They were all retarded fights



Brilliant reasoning

Oh Reckoner


----------



## Freija (Oct 16, 2008)

Ever read Flame of Recca ? boobs everywhere  with uncensored nipples.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 16, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Palm x king scene ?


You don't remember this? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 






Black Leg Sanji said:


> Brilliant reasoning
> 
> Oh Reckoner


Wut? ^^


----------



## Freija (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh yeah, that image


----------



## Fran (Oct 16, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> You don't remember this?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wait wut
I don't remember that


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 16, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Wut? ^^





Reckoner said:


> I fapped to



 ....


----------



## Freija (Oct 16, 2008)

it's a hilarious moment, go re-read


----------



## Danchou (Oct 16, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> ....


 . *tries to edit reply* What can I say. The HxH withdrawal sympthoms has a strange effect on me.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 16, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Wait wut
> I don't remember that



Its what they think might have happened to palm

but the truth is she wishes


----------



## NeBy (Oct 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Its what they think might have happened to palm
> 
> but the truth is she wishes



Yeah...she was into lil boys (like Gon), after all.



Come to think of it, it's like a recurring theme, in togashi's hxh...


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 16, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> . *tries to edit reply* What can I say. The HxH withdrawal sympthoms has a strange effect on me.



Nah dont worry, its perfectly normal to do such too characters like Menchi and Shizuku etc


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 16, 2008)

was just reading the manga and came across this page. the bottom panel looks a bit  /  no?


----------



## Fran (Oct 16, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> was just reading the manga and came across this page. the bottom panel looks a bit  /  no?



pekpekpekpekpek


Hisoka x Kurapika is almost as hot as Hisoka x Leorio. Damn, that kinda turns me on.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 16, 2008)

^ *vomits* 

@ last, i found the page i was looking for. this page shows killua was being modest when he was explaining his power rankings against hanzo to gon


----------



## Susano-o (Oct 16, 2008)

greetings, mighty Freija

/for your convenience lol


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 16, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ *vomits*
> 
> @ last, i found the page i was looking for. this page shows killua was being modest when he was explaining his power rankings against hanzo to gon



ahh i remember that bit



Susano-o said:


> greetings, mighty Freija
> 
> /for your convenience lol



i know why your here


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2008)

Kurapica and Hisoka would have retarded children


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 16, 2008)

Now that smiley is new to me, its kind of amusing


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 16, 2008)

Has Imageshack banned NF or wut?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 16, 2008)

^


   .


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 16, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> was just reading the manga and came across this page. the bottom panel looks a bit  /  no?



oh Hisoka


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 16, 2008)

^

Reading Berserk these days?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 16, 2008)

i waited months
and when i come to read again there was only one chapter 
and nothing happened in it


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 17, 2008)

This thread is fucking gay because of all this pairing and shit.

Let's discuss something epic, like my sig.


----------



## Freija (Oct 17, 2008)

*You have to spread some more reputation before giving it to Killua again*


Got damnit, and that was one gay ass chapter


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

At least squiddy time is over


----------



## Freija (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah, I suppose I can be happy about that.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

But even the smoke fight doesn't interest me that much even though it should.

I want gon and/or killua


----------



## Freija (Oct 17, 2008)

Killua is once again a wildcard, but... well he seems more useless now T_T

And Gon will sadly not fight Pitou.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> But even the smoke fight doesn't interest me that much even though it should.
> 
> I want gon and/or killua



i think you should wait until we see it 
i am doing the same i think it will be interestong

all of the smoke dude(moru i think) fights have been interesting


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 17, 2008)

you r win man
i will rep you as soon as i can


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 17, 2008)

ONCE IN A LIFETIME

IT BETTER STAY THAT WAY


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 17, 2008)

i liked this chapter
and the last 3 pages made me interested in the smoke fight



looks like the gay ant will lose because he is too logic


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 17, 2008)

stop hating on the squid


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 17, 2008)

who here thinks morau is gonna die? raise ya hand


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 17, 2008)

SQUID will save him


----------



## Freija (Oct 17, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> ONCE IN A LIFETIME
> 
> IT BETTER STAY THAT WAY



His once in a lifetime opportunity and he blew it


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 17, 2008)

My hand is raised


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 17, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> who here thinks morau is gonna die? raise ya hand


to be fighting at less then 30% against a royal guard is more or less suicide. if novu doesnt turn up to save him, then theres a very high chance that hes not gonna get out of this one alive (well he'll at least go out like man- taking pufu down with him )



Freija is Chillin' said:


> His once in a lifetime opportunity and he blew it



 lol squid, luckily for us there WONT be another time. Next chapter will involve Kuroro, Ging and meruem Vs. Hisoka, Netero, Zeno and Silva


----------



## Freija (Oct 17, 2008)

That's unfair, Meruem is weak compared to the other names.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 17, 2008)

Freija- Imagine if one of the other guys on the other team is downed by Ging or Kuroro, and THEN MERUEM EATS THEM  ROFLENDOFWORLD


----------



## Freija (Oct 17, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> Freija- Imagine if one of the other guys on the other team is downed by Ging or Kuroro, and THEN MERUEM EATS THEM  ROFLENDOFWORLD



He will just increase his nen power, not his overall strength  Yupi scenario.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 17, 2008)

Aside from his processing capabilities dwawrfing Yupi's thus leading to probable instantaneous birth of more than just plain Nen.


----------



## Freija (Oct 17, 2008)

unfortunantly yupi gonna be out of nen soon.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 17, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> unfortunantly yupi gonna be out of nen soon.



Lets hope so


----------



## Freija (Oct 17, 2008)

after those punches, he will be out pretty soon.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 17, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> after those punches, he will be out pretty soon.



well he still seems in pretty good shape, even after all the punches


----------



## Freija (Oct 17, 2008)

remember that with every punch he gets more aura  just like gon didn't take any damage... then suddenly you run out of nen.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 17, 2008)

im wondering how much interest Yupi has. Killua and Knuckles have to try and reach the insane figure of 700,000, how much interest do you think potclean is recording atm? 100,000?


----------



## Freija (Oct 17, 2008)

After those punches I'd guess potcleans amount was at 10k or so, that means an interest of 2k every few seconds... so the question really is, how long since nuckles left Yupi ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 17, 2008)

Considering the timer we've seen up until now, a few seconds at best


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 17, 2008)

Killua said:


> Considering the timer we've seen up until now, a few seconds at best



Pretty much


----------



## Freija (Oct 17, 2008)

Depends


----------



## k1nj3 (Oct 17, 2008)

HxH is awesome


----------



## Freija (Oct 17, 2008)

Indeed it is k1nj3, but for funs sake could you expand that post 



on an awesome note, I give exactly 1800 rep points


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2008)

Yuppi's nen aint running out unless Hakoware works with Killua's frenzy attack, which it don't.

And yes Pufu's fight will be awesome, all the guards are sadistic fucks, and now its Pufu's turn to shine.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 17, 2008)

I can see Morau winning if Togashi pulls a Kubo and everyones strength levels don't matter anymore.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 17, 2008)

or if morau was more smart
octobus won over a squad leader


----------



## Freija (Oct 17, 2008)

He didn't win, the squad leader is alive.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2008)

Morau is so dead.



> He didn't win, the squad leader is alive.



Octosolid really is a coward


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

If you beat someone down horribly, he's still alive too. Doesn't mean you didn't win.


----------



## Freija (Oct 17, 2008)

Not if you didn't "beat" him


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 17, 2008)

but i agree Morau is so dead


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 17, 2008)

togashi will never pull a Kubo i hope thats the reason why he injured komugi so pitou didnt fight gon- no way in hell could gon have won. 

 Pufu mentioned- '15 minutes', but seriously, at the '5 seconds/ chapter' rate we're getting, thats gonna take AGES. Pufu V morau will be tactical, and pufu will show off some hax, but novu will bust in just to watch morau dying in a gar-like fashion. truth.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2008)

Technically Octosolid won Frieja, killing doesn't equate to winning, pwning does which he did.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 17, 2008)

novu the one who was acting like a badass and thought that he was the shit 
octobus > him


----------



## Freija (Oct 17, 2008)

he did no pwning, just lucking out.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 17, 2008)

admit it freija


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 17, 2008)

actually I can see Novu appearing right before morau dieing


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 17, 2008)

exactly Robin, its gonna happen 

lol novu, acting so big until he see's pitou's nen. shits himself 

 octopus did sorta win, well he didnt have the 'resolve' to kill the lobster (and eat him ) and was thus even more fail, but he's kept him in a place with no oxygen = dead lobster. so technically he killed him and won, but to me he lost and failed


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 17, 2008)

gon didnt kill anyone too
kurapica cried when he killed someone

i didnt find it surprising that octopus couldnt kill
he showed that he was a man


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 17, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> gon didnt kill anyone too
> kurapica cried when he killed someone
> 
> i didnt find it surprising that octopus couldnt kill
> he showed that he was a man



as NeBy has already said it in the other thread, this octo used to kill millions before as an ant, why so emotional now?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 17, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> as NeBy has already said it in the other thread, this octo used to kill millions before as an ant, why so emotional now?



well i answered what i think about that there


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 17, 2008)

*goes and reads*

mokey you have a point there

but he was more awesome back then :


----------



## Freija (Oct 17, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> gon didnt kill anyone too
> kurapica cried when he killed someone
> 
> i didnt find it surprising that octopus couldnt kill
> he showed that he was a man



He showed that he was an Octo*pussy*  *is so clever*


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 17, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> He showed that he was an Octo*pussy*  *is so clever*



yeah he was so clever as you said


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2008)

I see clever posts


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 18, 2008)

I see a clever sig 

*points to mine*


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2008)

You need a matching avatar


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh I agree. I want a gif of that too, but I'm not a senior member, so I don't want crap.


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2008)

=/ only a few more months.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 18, 2008)

Pull some strings oh great P


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2008)

Don't have any really , not right now at least



Anyway, next chap, Pufu vs Morau ?


or will it go to the king ?


----------



## Slips (Oct 18, 2008)

I doubt we will even see the king in this run


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2008)

Too bad though T_T


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 18, 2008)

Moraou is fighting at 30% power too right??


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2008)

indeed, ... wait it was 40%.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2008)

40% power, this is DBZ

Morau gonna die at the hands of a butterfly


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 18, 2008)

Frieza at 1% power > HxH verse


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 18, 2008)

100% Mori wudn't be able to take him I dont think


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2008)

Meruem>Frieza


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> 40% power, this is DBZ
> 
> Morau gonna die at the hands of a butterfly



Butterfly as in the item in DotA butterfly ?

Cause that item is haxx with agility heroes


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 18, 2008)

hmmm whatever happens for the next two weeks I wont be here to know


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2008)

Where are you going? Holiday?


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 18, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Where are you going? Holiday?



Going down to london, parents are coming to visit XD


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2008)

Ahhh, ok here's a run-down, more octopussy, me surpassing your post count and... pufu vs Morau.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 18, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Ahhh, ok here's a run-down, more octopussy, *me surpassing your post count* and... pufu vs Morau.







Dont worry I will come back after two weeks and reclaim it 

and in regards the story yeah I guess that would be just about what will happen in two weeks


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 18, 2008)

Is this Manga good?? iv heard a dude named Hisoka rapes the universe


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 18, 2008)

yeah he rapes tifa too 

lol i didnt know you at first cuz i disabled sig and avater


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 18, 2008)

Slips said:


> I doubt we will even see the king in this run







Hisoka said:


> Going down to london, parents are coming to visit XD


 
 Have a good time robin, hopefully you'll come back to some epic King V Meruem



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Ahhh, ok here's a run-down, more octopussy, *me surpassing your post count* and... pufu vs Morau.



 Freija is *Chillin'*, well you certainly arent doing that with your posts 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Nico Robin (Hisoka): 1829
Freija isnt Chillin' : 1473

tbh you've gone up quite quickly 






LivingHitokiri said:


> Is this Manga good?? iv heard a dude named Hisoka rapes the universe



*Whoever you are, you instantly fail for not having read this manga*, and yes HISOKA IS EPIC AND LIKES RIPE FRUIT 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 lol back to your original name i see Tifa


----------



## NeBy (Oct 18, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> togashi will never pull a Kubo i hope thats the reason why he injured komugi so pitou didnt fight gon- no way in hell could gon have won.
> 
> Pufu mentioned- '15 minutes', but seriously, at the '5 seconds/ chapter' rate we're getting, thats gonna take AGES. Pufu V morau will be tactical, and pufu will show off some hax, but novu will bust in just to watch morau dying in a gar-like fashion. truth.



What exactly is 'a kubo'? I deduce it's some totally unbelievable instant-uber-level?

As for Poofu: did he mean '15 minutes starting from now', or from the moment he changed into a chrysalis?

Anyway, slounds a bit creepy. Maybe Morau was a bit infected by the hypnosis-stuff after all?



uchiha-alia said:


> exactly Robin, its gonna happen
> 
> lol novu, acting so big until he see's pitou's nen. shits himself
> 
> octopus did sorta win, well he didnt have the 'resolve' to kill the lobster (and eat him ) and was thus even more fail, but he's kept him in a place with no oxygen = dead lobster. so technically he killed him and won, but to me he lost and failed



Tssk... all those errors!  And you know I have a hxh obsessive-compulsive disorder! 

It was Poofu's nen, not Pitou's.

And to his defence: we would all shit in our pants. Except maybe with Pitou, then something else may develop in our pants.  



Hisoka said:


> as NeBy has already said it in the other thread, this octo used to kill millions before as an ant, why so emotional now?



Indeed! And don't forget, I am always right! (except those very few times I was wrong)


@hgfdsahjkl: 

You said "when octobus was trying to kill killua he was killing a different species he didnt know nothing about it so it makes it much easier"

Meh. Which makes it even more unrealistic he would turn 180° the first time. I just feel Togashi could have executed the change-of-heart a bit better. The only viable option now, is too assume Octosquid is emotionally unstable  and emo-craving for  friendship to the point of the absurd. It's been done in Naruto several times, that, and I'm not really a big fan of it, because it cheapens things, in the end - while it could have great potential, if well executed (such as with Killua).

I mean, let's face it, it *remains* pretty unbelievable, however you look at it. Imagine..erm...you have a group of american soldiers fighting and trying to kill al-quada members (or other soldiers) and vice-versa. Now, during a battle one of those al-quada (or other soldier) tells the USA soldier "if things had been different, we could have been friends". You really think that the soldier will be moved by those words to the point of switching sides and now fighting his former brothers-in-arms? Even if one doesn't have strong bonds with the rest of ones' platoon, that shit just doesn't happen.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 18, 2008)

it wasnt uchiha it was me 

mmmmmmm i dont know but may be if you have inferiority complex you will
togashi is always right 
i amnt sure about that part

but octobus not able to kill the lobster is believable for me

well after reading a little inferiority complex  i find out that sometimes  seeking for attention or overly dutiful obedience
seeking for attention  by joining killua
overly dutiful obedience to killua

 you r the one with hxh obsessive-compulsive disorder!  (me too have that )
find a better answer if you dont like that please 
please 

oh kubo is bleach mangaka and yeah it is as you deduced


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah he rapes tifa too
> 
> lol i didnt know you at first cuz i disabled sig and avater


That was his first and only awesome nickname, I just forced him to switch back.


uchiha-alia said:


> Have a good time robin, hopefully you'll come back to some epic King V Meruem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, Danchou >>>>>>>> Hisoka.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 18, 2008)

> Also, Danchou >>>>>>>> Hisoka


damn it killua is using your name again
bring back the real freija


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2008)

Want a punch in the face , I've always been a Danchou fan first hand


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 18, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Want a punch in the face , I've always been a Danchou fan first hand



you have been caught before baby 
you said you prefer hisoka

you are killua everyone knows that


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2008)

I had like 5 people on my account at that time


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 18, 2008)

Freija stop posting i am gonna fall behind 

lol

anyways Hisoka > Danchou


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 18, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I had like 5 people on my account at that time



i have to go now see you later *killua*


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2008)

I changed my password long ago got dammit 

Also, we all know deep inside Hisoka doesn't really stand a chance.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 18, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> it wasnt uchiha it was me
> 
> mmmmmmm i dont know but may be if you have inferiority complex you will
> togashi is always right
> ...



 I knew about that, just didn't know he was made into an expression. ;-) In all honesty, he wasn't the first (nor the last) with instant-uber-levelling. DBZ was like that too, to the point they only had to look or point a finger, and a whole planet was completely destroyed.

Luckily, Togashi has resisted that kind of level-ups. In fact, it been refreshingly original as shounen. The main character is NOT the strongest in the world, and he's NOT destroying whole planets after some months of training. Even the top-tier aren't creating whole mountains, trees sprouting everywhere, or making a huge waterfall out of nothing for his pupils to train how to hold up water (that seems to run to nowhere).

As for the inferiority-complex...that doesn't happen overnight. I know of no case whatsoever where a person - formerly fighting eachother - changes sides just after hearing 'I wanna be friends'. The only way to make that remotely believable, is to assume that person is totally messed-up psychologically, and is emo-craving.

But if you use that a lot, like in Naruto, it becomes idiotic and cheap, and loses much of it's impact and believability of the character you create.

At least Togashi is consistent in depicting octosquid as some mentally unstable crybaby, as can be seen in this last chapter. But I sure hope he won't use it over and over again.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 18, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I changed my password long ago got dammit
> 
> Also, we all know deep inside Hisoka doesn't really stand a chance.



Well, according to the vote, he isn't the preferred option to belong to the top 5. Though Kuroro has a surprising lead, which is a bit strange, because most would put him more or less equal to Hisoka. But well, maybe Kuroro was just 5th, and thus Hisoka was left out...

Which reminds me: *DID EVERYONE VOTE YET?!*

Why is Sakura so hated?


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 18, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Also, we all know deep inside Hisoka doesn't really stand a chance.



not me 

hang on here is some proof:


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 18, 2008)

Danchou >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Hisoka


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 18, 2008)

im barely survivng on my weekly hxh i want epic fights, I mean hxh has sooo much bad ass fight to come but every week i lose hope this fight seem to drag on without end ,though on a side note what do you guys think he ment when he said 15 minutes


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2008)

That he held him back 15 minutes ? Or that in 15 minutes he'll beat him ? Or he was bathed in those "scales" for 15 minutes  possibilities are endless.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2008)

His orgasm lasts for 15 minutes


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 19, 2008)

15 minutes until morau turns gay for him


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 19, 2008)

Chapter got infinitely better when the Ikarugo focus ended. Here is hoping we don't see him anymore.


----------



## Freija (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, we can always wish.


Next time he'll run out of ideas for a fight we'll see him again.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2008)

Apparently theres a HxH Rp forum:


----------



## Freija (Oct 19, 2008)

RP is for people with no real life 

In other words, everyone on this forum.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2008)

I know theres a couple of RP fans here, I personally find it stupid but you never know


----------



## Freija (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't get RP's that aren't videogames


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2008)

Me neither, they seem a gigantic waste of time


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 19, 2008)

Lol RP on forums is stupid even though i have actually tried


----------



## Freija (Oct 19, 2008)

You need more irl friends


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 19, 2008)

This guy linked me to the hitman one i asked him what 2 do n shit and then i never posted again


----------



## Freija (Oct 19, 2008)

Once a loser always a loser


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 19, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Once a loser always a loser



It must be hard being you then


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 19, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> It must be hard being you then



As much as I wanna say QFT to this, you're a Chelsea fan, and I don't side with Chelsea fans


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 19, 2008)

Killua said:


> As much as I wanna say QFT to this, you're a Chelsea fan, and I don't side with Chelsea fans



The football shirts i own are

Leeds, Chelsea, Brazil , England, Real Madrid and Arsenal 

and you know im right 


next week sub forum will be full of threads RIP Moroau


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 19, 2008)

I can't even classify you as a fan with all those shirts


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 19, 2008)

Im a neutral


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 19, 2008)

lol, the scouse getting lucky these days  GOONERS FTW?!  HELL YEAH!! 

lol chelsea, money doesnt buy you a history as a top football club



 ON TOPIC (): meruem V netero (if we ever get to see it ) WHOS GON' WIN, WHATS GON' HAPPEN ?!


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 19, 2008)

netero will show some super awesome technique... meruem will pwn him, is what im seeing.
or, we could always have the whats her name girl that meruem is fond of interfere in the fight once she's healed  (not likely)


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 19, 2008)

I actually do think that snot-kun will play a big part in the death of the king- she's his only apparent weakness, and he WILL die because of her. (i think )

 Meruem V netero will be a battle of pure beasts. Earth-shatteringly powerful blows being exchanged at lightning pace. Netero will reveal all his pwnsome abilities and hyakushiki kannon meruem, who will get up and smack netero in the face. snot-kun flies in bitchslaps meruem. end. of. ant. arc.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 19, 2008)

by how much does the interest increase on knuckles's ability?
and how long does it take to increase ?


----------



## Freija (Oct 19, 2008)

Too lazy to go back and check that... but I think it's 20% of the amount.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 19, 2008)

knuckles first clear punch caused potclean to record 280
so knuckles and killua punches wont be more than 4000

so if we know the interest i think we can estimate nearly how much time it needs for him to run out of nen

shit i think i am wrong 

what chapter is knuckle vs gon 

i need to remember it


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2008)

Its ten percent interest on the current amount every ten seconds.


----------



## Freija (Oct 20, 2008)

So it added 200 earlier when it hit 2k 

It'll need to reach 10.000 before it actually does "damage"


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2008)

Lol. 10 seconds in this manga are currently like... an eternity


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 20, 2008)

its hax knuckles ability


----------



## Freija (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah, I wonder how long one hour is


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2008)

Potclean is yet to announce the amount that its taken but I wouldn't expect Yuppi to lose his nen for a while. Tho can I just say Knuckles punching yuppi and running away was pretty funny


----------



## Freija (Oct 20, 2008)

He ran so fast even the roadrunner would be startled.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Yeah, I wonder how long one hour is



I severely doubt this entire incident lasts that long.

It kinda reminds me of dragonball when there was a fight of 5 episodes and then they'd be like IT LASTED 35 SECONDS


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 20, 2008)

is yubi's aura 700.000 or 10 times an aura of 700.000?
when i read the capter it says 10 times an aura of 700.000 

i dont think they get more than 4000 so if the aura is 700.000 they need like 5 hours for yupi to run out of nen

but if it is 10x700000 they need like 50 hours 

WTF

i hope togashi explains it how the hell did knuckles think that 8 hits are enough it was even before killua hits yubi 

Edit another question
does yubi knows how to use aura to protect his body?
i might be wrong at that but isnt it supposed that the attack must have more nen than the amout of nen the other is using to protect his body inorder to inflect damage
because if that is right and yubi knows how to protect his body no one will be able to touch him


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 20, 2008)

lol no not 10 X 700,000, if so, this arc will take centuries (centuries more than it already will ) I for one do think that the Yupi fight will be brought to an end DEFINETALY within these next 7 chapters (unless togashi totally shifts focus) as we've spent quite alot on it anyways. The interest on yupi? not sure, dont care aslong as togashi can make it believable that yupi gets all interest on him. Maybe he'll get hit by a killua and knuckle combo, or maybe even togashi can make the story for werefin he's been building up be the one to end yupi- i.e. missile man (i think its called) will hit yupi instead and cause his death. that would be a great way to find a use for werefin since hes been getting alot of attention.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 20, 2008)

yesterday i had a HxH dream(lol long time since i had a dream about anime or manga)

the king and his RG were staying at my home but i had to go out to do some stuff so the king was pissed because i didnt have dinner with him
so when i came back everyone was sleeping yupi was sleeping on one bed and nef on my bed (looking sexy  may be there is a part i dont remember ) anyway and the king was sleeping on a chair he was a baby in my dream so when he saw me he started to hit him self in the wall and got bigger and our fight was going to start 

but then i wake up 

maybe i didnt believe that i will see the king in a fight not even in my dream


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2008)

> missile man (i think its called) will hit yupi instead and cause his death.



No, just no, Werefin is fail, Yuppi would destroy him in one second.


----------



## Slips (Oct 20, 2008)

I'd laugh my arse off if Netero punches the King and the King explodes 

Then Togashi leaves a little note at the bottom of the page saying 

"whut I couldn't be arsed" 

I have the gift of foresight


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2008)

Don't you just love Togashi


----------



## Freija (Oct 20, 2008)

I swear Togashi would pull something like that.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2008)

Well he hasn't technically pulled this shit so have a little hope


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 20, 2008)

togashi and hope, dont mix 

and tbh, i like it that way


----------



## Danchou (Oct 20, 2008)

Togashi bash, IT'SSS AWW-RIGHTTT!!!


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 20, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> No, just no, Werefin is fail, Yuppi would destroy him in one second.



 IT WAS A JOKE 



Slips said:


> I'd laugh my arse off if Netero punches the King and the King explodes
> 
> Then Togashi leaves a little note at the bottom of the page saying
> 
> ...



i seriously wouldnt put such a thing past him


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 20, 2008)

togashi >> anyone favourite mangaka 

and from 13 to 20 HxH is still no 1 manga (third week)
i will wait for ANN to write it to be sure


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 20, 2008)

That new chapter was much better then the last one.  I like fights where weaker people use strategy to take out stronger ones.

I do wish he would speed these fights up a little bit though.  Morau vs Pufu has essentially gone nowhere slowly.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 20, 2008)

i want two straight  chapters of moru vs pufu  as hisoka vs kastro


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 20, 2008)

Seriously, compare early fights or Yu Yu Hakusho to the pace we have right now.  Granted there is a lot more strategy in HxH but you can have well thought out battles that are over very quickly.  Vagabond is a good example of this with Musashi vs Seijuro.

It's quite possible that this hiatus is the result of creating characters that are too strong to be reasonably defeated.  At least he didn't go Akatsuki on us..or CP9, or Espada..


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 20, 2008)

i really cant see how the hunters are going to win
even yupi i dont see him going down or neither running out of nen

even without nen he still is a beast 

but the best genius mangaka togashi  will do it right

lol reminds me of how the hell gutts is going to beat the hand of god


----------



## Freija (Oct 20, 2008)

Togashi is about as genius he has to be to get a paycheck.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 20, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i really cant see how the hunters are going to win
> even yupi i dont see him going down or neither running out of nen
> 
> even without nen he still is a beast
> ...



Both Miura and Togashi are genius mangaka they will find an epic way to make their seemingley hopeless scenarios work


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 20, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Both Miura and Togashi are genius mangaka they will find an epic way to make their seemingley hopeless scenarios work



i am sure of that


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah....but that hasn't stopped them from cutting their production way back.  I think both of them actually might have done the same thing.  Miura gets more of a pass because his art is freakishly detailed though.  They're both probably resting on their laurels too.  Since they can pump out a volume a year and have it sell millions.

A hiatus is better then bad writing though.


----------



## Freija (Oct 20, 2008)

Only a person who hasn't followed the series for long can say that.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 20, 2008)

True, I delayed catching up on purpose.  However you're still posting here after all this wait.  

Would you still be such a fan if Gon was like, "let me show you my resolve" and randomly overpowered Nefelpitou? Rinse and repeat for all the royal guards and the King?  I'd still be a fan but it would definitely affect my opinion...


----------



## Nakor (Oct 20, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i really cant see how the hunters are going to win
> even yupi i dont see him going down or neither running out of nen
> 
> even without nen he still is a beast



i'm with you on this. unless more hunters show up, i don't see how they will win.

potclean is their best/only hope for beating yupi it seems. he won't win without nen, one clean punch from knuckle would end him.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 20, 2008)

plot no Jutsu always wins


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2008)

Deep throating crows isn't worth it

And thank god someone else thinks the CP9 were defeated stupidly, no good reason all of a sudden Strawhats just beat them.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 20, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Only a person who hasn't followed the series for long can say that.



anyone who wants to see a good manga can say that


I don't mind if the manga takes a while if it means that the art is better and the story is more thoughtout an will make sense after looking over it



EDIT: in CP9's case I didn't really care because most of them were quite lame


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2008)

Togashi can just do the manga, I expect good animation in the anime to sort out the art issue.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 20, 2008)

that being if they ever do the anime again


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 20, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Deep throating crows isn't worth it


We'll see about that 


Ennoea said:


> And thank god someone else thinks the CP9 were defeated stupidly, no good reason all of a sudden Strawhats just beat them.


Personally i thought Nightmare Luffy was way worse, that shit really did came out of nowhere when they needed a powerup to win.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2008)

> Personally i thought Nightmare Luffy was way worse, that shit really did came out of nowhere when they needed a powerup to win.



That was stupid, not as stupid as Moria himself but close.


----------



## Freija (Oct 21, 2008)

I heard that the anime was on hiatus.


----------



## Iris (Oct 21, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I heard that the anime was on hiatus.



Does that mean, it'll eventually return...someday?


----------



## Freija (Oct 21, 2008)

If it's true that it's on hiatus it will return one day, hopefully.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 21, 2008)

LivingHitokiri said:


> plot no Jutsu always wins



there is no plot no Jutsu in HxH


----------



## Freija (Oct 21, 2008)

^
Are you sure ? I can point out a few


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 21, 2008)

point them


----------



## Freija (Oct 21, 2008)

Gon actually damaging Hisoka when Hisoka should have been able to use Ken according to Bisuke as any fighter uses it when entering a fight.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 21, 2008)

Danchou >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Hisoka


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 21, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Gon actually damaging Hisoka when Hisoka should have been able to use Ken according to Bisuke as any fighter uses it when entering a fight.



hisoka was going easy in this match may be he didnt use it
or
even if he was using it gon also can use nen i dont see a proplem in that 

is this the best you can come up with


----------



## Freija (Oct 21, 2008)

Ken should stop any of those weak ass attacks from damaging Hisoka, and there was no indication he was using Ren.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 21, 2008)

dont you mean the punches
those arent weak ass attacks 
gon was able to left ter ground by his rod imagine how his punch will be like


----------



## Freija (Oct 21, 2008)

Imagine how strong Ken is... pretty much guarding your body using Ren. Ubou managed to block a missile with Ten...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 21, 2008)

yes but hisoka was playing and you know that


----------



## Freija (Oct 21, 2008)

Still, plot no jutsu


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 21, 2008)

no 

you failed sir 

plus it isnt something that affect the story or something
you r trying to make a punch a plot no jutsu


----------



## Freija (Oct 21, 2008)

If you obviously can't see that's a plot no jutsu you fail


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 21, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Gon actually damaging Hisoka when Hisoka should have been able to use Ken according to Bisuke as any fighter uses it when entering a fight.



seriously did gon even managed to do anything remotely worrying to Hisoka?

Even his best punches just gave Hisoka an orgasm rather than being like shit I am getting damaged


----------



## Freija (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm not saying they were dangerous, I'm saying they shouldn't have damaged him.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 21, 2008)

for hisoka part you fail  nothing wrong with that 

but what about yubi they are able to do some damage to him i have been thinking about that?

isnt in order to cause damage the nen you attack with must be more than the nen the other garud with?or am i wrong


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 21, 2008)

it's only natural that nen users like hisoka can regulate their ren and ken by not using it full blast if the fight doesn't require it. what i'm saying is that hisoka conciously lowers the effective protection of ken to enjoy the fight more and conserve his stamina

yupi hasn't been getting damage from knuckle's attacks just like gon wasn't getting damaged when it was his turn with potclean


----------



## NeBy (Oct 21, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I'm not saying they were dangerous, I'm saying they shouldn't have damaged him.



Well, it would be logical to assume a good nen-user could manage the level he uses ken, ren and the rest. So, if Hisoka *wanted* to get a little bit damaged by Gon, I'm sure he could let him be. Of course, normally no-one would, but Hisoka is a shotacon-weirdo, and he clearly enjoyed being beaten up by cute little Gon. He was never in any trouble though, he was just messing around and enjoying himself with Gon.

Btw, Any spoilers out yet?

Also, since my last comment that maybe I should give SE a chance, I've been watching it further (than the first 3 episodes I did). It's....not as bad as I would have thought.

The kiddy style (depiction of sun, moon, etc.) and the rather crude use of CGI and not really all that original 'magic'-fighting...well, it put me off after watching the first 3 epsiodes, and I was going: this sucks.

But...seen some comments in this and other threads, I decided to persevere...and I've seen them all, by new (well, all that there is, in anime).

I still think it's no hxh, but I also discovered it had some good points. It sometimes gets a bit dark and gore-ish, something I didn't really expect with such kiddie-themes, and most importantly: the characters are memorable. Some are quite hilarious, even. I'm not saying they're all completely original...black star seems like an overzealous Naruto (if such a thing is possible) , but they are pretty well executed, and some are simply superb and funny (death kid with his neurosis and two side-kicks). The story becomes mildly interesting, with the demon god, and all...and there is some fanservice and ecchi-stuff.

So, I wouldn't rate it in my top 10, but I must acknowledge it's better than I expected. It beats Naruto and bleach when in their more weak arcs (which have been aa pretty long time, now).


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2008)

SE is an okay manga, but its not paticularly as brilliant as many try to point out.

And yeah spoilers are out, they are in the Chapter 284 spoiler thread in the MotM, tho they haven't been confirmed yet.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently theres Chibi pufus in the chapter


----------



## Nakor (Oct 21, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> SE is an okay manga, but its not paticularly as brilliant as many try to point out.



SE? what manga are you refering to?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 21, 2008)

SE=soul eater


----------



## Nakor (Oct 21, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> SE=soul eater



oh. thanks.


----------



## Exrael (Oct 21, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Both Miura and Togashi are genius mangaka they will find an epic way to make their seemingley hopeless scenarios work


Oh... I really, really hope so... But I will believe in the two senseis!! 

I just wish that Miura-sensei would stop focusing so much on Griffith... the fans want the good stuff - a real progression in Guts and Caska's story! 

HunterXHunter is not so much in hopeless scenario as Berserk is, in my opinion - it just lacks (of course) a good pace, and something to pique your interest for the next chapters.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 22, 2008)

What are you on? The past few Berserk chapters have been the definition of epic.


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

I've gotten bored of Berserk to be honest, I waited 5 years for them to reach the fucking Fairy Island.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 22, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> What are you on? The past few Berserk chapters have been the definition of epic.


My sentiment's exactly 


Amamiya said:


> I've gotten bored of Berserk to be honest, I waited 5 years for them to reach the fucking Fairy Island.



 Heritic, burn the witch


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

Try me


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 22, 2008)

What the fuck is this? Is that you Peter?

SERIOUSLY?!


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes, Psyren Pimpin', If you're not reading it, follow the link in my sig


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2008)

Lol trying to peak Psyren interest on NF won't make SJ keep it


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

Nope, but might make someone take it up in selling it in america 

How do you think they decide what mangas to license


----------



## NeBy (Oct 22, 2008)

Killua said:


> What the fuck is this? Is that you Peter?
> 
> SERIOUSLY?!





Amamiya said:


> Yes, Psyren Pimpin', If you're not reading it, follow the link in my sig





Ennoea said:


> Lol trying to peak Psyren interest on NF won't make SJ keep it







Hmpf. Strange there are so few (hxh) posts after the spoilers are out.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah, I guess it's because we don't care about these fights all that much. They aren't exactly the epic, mindnumbing, actionpacked, wtfpwning events we wish to feast our eyes on.

Then again, I doubt Psyren is much of that as well. 

I'm willing to discuss anything HxH you can throw at me though (as long as it's interesting). That's how I roll.


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Hmpf. Strange there are so few (hxh) posts after the spoilers are out.



If you keep reading my posts I wrote genuine HxH comments after that.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 22, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> If you keep reading my posts I wrote genuine HxH comments after that.



Oh noes! I have to keep reading them?! 

j/k :risu

@reckoner: well, I made a small thought-post on Chapter 160 , if you're interested.


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes you do


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 22, 2008)

Judging from spoilers for HxH and Berserk I'd say Miura has the lead...

Pufu needs to stop being so lame.  It was funny at first but now it's annoying...especially since he's beating someone as awesome as Morau.


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

We can't say for sure he's beating him.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 22, 2008)

Hopefully not, but it doesn't look good.  Especially if the Guards join up.  Silva could help even things out though.


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

Silva isn't even there


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 22, 2008)

are you talking about spoilers 
i am closing my eye


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

I haven't read the spoilers.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 22, 2008)

i want to read psyren
but did they finish its story ?


----------



## NeBy (Oct 22, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Hopefully not, but it doesn't look good.  Especially if the Guards join up.  Silva could help even things out though.



Ermm.. Silva is long since gone. So is Zeno.

I think they're going home, even. And if they *are* going to join the fight, they'll follow Netero and battle the king..that would be kinda cool: those 3 top-tier nen-fighters against Mereum. They would actually have a chance, then.

If they don't join the battle...well, one is left wondering why. I mean, really. Couldn't Netero just *pay* the assassins some extra billions to kill the King? He would surely augment his chances!

Or maybe he has a very special hatsu in reserve, and is feeling confident enough he doesn't need any help.

Or maybe it's a set-up for Mereum, and the old geezer will lead him into a trap (doesn't seem Netero's way, though).


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i want to read psyren
> but did they finish its story ?



Still ongoing 

Click the link in my sig and request the pack you want


----------



## NeBy (Oct 22, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Still ongoing
> 
> Click the link in my sig and request the pack you want



You *sure* your other posts are hxh related?


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

Quite sure, and that was only off-topic because he asked me about Psyren 



Anyway, where are the spoilers ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 22, 2008)

There is Noway Cool people that read Hxh wouldnt read PSyren
I trust you guys
and YEAH where is mah spoilers


----------



## Danchou (Oct 22, 2008)

In the spoiler thread in the MotM forum.

I'm sooo going for that 20k post. I just hope we can reach it with quality posts instead of spam.


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

What happened to posting the spoilers here ? D:


----------



## Danchou (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't know. I didn't post them this time over.

Plus it brings a tid bit more activity to the MotM forum if you have to look over there.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 22, 2008)

MOTM its more for like a wining prize.. this our main base


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 22, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Still ongoing
> 
> Click the link in my sig and request the pack you want



arent they going to cancel it or something  ?


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

Not that I know of.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 22, 2008)

Freija? Amamiya? 

Want spoilers? in MotM thread but here they are anyways:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> 煽り「両雄、再び対面!!」
> Narrator: "Two great men once again meet!!"
> 
> HUNTERHUNTER
> ...


seems pretty insane, chibi pufu?! 



spoiler pics:


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

THAT LOOKS SOOOO WEAK


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 22, 2008)

IN B4 Pufu bugs raping Morau.


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah, about a week in before


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 23, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Ermm.. Silva is long since gone. So is Zeno.
> 
> I think they're going home, even. And if they *are* going to join the fight, they'll follow Netero and battle the king..that would be kinda cool: those 3 top-tier nen-fighters against Mereum. They would actually have a chance, then.
> 
> ...



Wow...I don't usually make a mistake like that.  For some reason I thought Silva was staying to help.  I was probably just thinking, "Holy shit Zitoh got squashed like a bug" while reading that page.

The Hunters are even more fucked then I thought.  And now that everyone has seen the spoilers I reiterate that Pufu needs to stop sucking.


----------



## Freija (Oct 23, 2008)

How do you beat a million small ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) pufus ? With Feitans sun


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh god they're actully chibi's, this isn't even funny


----------



## NeBy (Oct 23, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> How do you beat a million small ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) pufus ? With Feitans sun



Actually, that is the most sensible (and relevant) thing you've said since you started your current run of non-hxh relevant posts.

Rising sun would indeed burn all those particles the lil poofus are made off into crispy dust.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 23, 2008)

I see spoilers!!*LH is pleased * XD
and No Psyren is not canceled nor will


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 23, 2008)

lol  LH, Tifa, LH AGIHA 
 DAMN  with all this Psyren talk i might even start it 

 spoilers were pretty crazy, however there is a good sign for all of us

*Spoiler*: __ 



 if im not mistaken, thats yupi and knuckles that meet up with morau and crazy chibi pufu's at the end, this means that both fights will end at around the same time, meaning this arc is strating to draw towards an end. aside from these two, we have Gon and Pitou to resolve aswell as GAR BEAST FIGHT (netero V king), so im gonna put my hopes up and say this arc will defeinetaly be done by 20 chapters, and maybe even before that  
*Spoiler*: __ 



probably not though


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 23, 2008)

i want my scan


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 23, 2008)

scan will follow soon enough, as always. 

i quite like morau's fight so far... although it still looks kinda hopeless for him  on his own


----------



## NeBy (Oct 23, 2008)

*Voting for the most bishi of bishies!*

For hxh fans who might be interested; I made a top-5 bishi/bishonen poll:

Link removed


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 23, 2008)

when moru asked netero if he will fight the king alone
netero said no no and that he is going to meet an old friend(zeno) but zeno left
could there be a hunter coming or something may be a kyousen hunter

also the excited face netero showed and his concentration on top of the mountain was awesome

damn it  i want my neterio vs the king  
it will be big as hisoka vs kuroro

scan cant wait


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 23, 2008)

nothing is bigger than kuro v hiso 

nor gon v killua


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 23, 2008)

ofcourse nothing is big as hiso vs kuro 
not kuro vs hiso 

gon vs killua not gonna happen


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 23, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> gon vs killua not gonna happen


you keep thinking that 

i still have hopes on that fight


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 23, 2008)

i think it will be something like gon beating killua
but i cant see killua raising a finger on gon
killua loves gon more than himself 

but something is gonna happen to him remember when shoot said he looks empty
yeah really for now he has no real goal
seems that gon and killua will have to leave each other 

damn it togashi too much win we need to see


----------



## NeBy (Oct 23, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> when moru asked netero if he will fight the king alone
> netero said no no and that he is going to meet an old friend(zeno) but zeno left
> could there be a hunter coming or something may be a kyousen hunter
> 
> ...



As far as I've understood it, kyousen hunters suck.

I doubt he would pair with such weak idiots. He might have something planned with additional aid, though.

That said...
*Spoiler*: __ 



doesn't the new chapter show Pufu fleeing the scene (palace) and (probably) going after the king? I foresee that he'll be just in time to mess up the plans of Nereto.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 23, 2008)

they work only for money i think you can find good people among them(arent they hunters)
but seems they want netero to fail so it will be hard to send someone good to him 


> That said...doesn't the new chapter show Pufu fleeing the scene (palace) and (probably) going after the king? I foresee that he'll be just in time to mess up the plans of Nereto.


i closed my eyes is that a spoiler


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 23, 2008)

Gon and Killua wouldn't fight, they love each other

Take that as you will...I guess they could spar or something?

I think I'll try and wait for a scan before I judge the new chapter too harshly.  I've also only seen a few pictures so maybe it's not as absurd as it looks.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2008)

Lets hope not.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 23, 2008)

IF gon and Killua fought it would be Badass


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 23, 2008)

gon will get owned


----------



## Gary (Oct 23, 2008)

Spoilers where?


----------



## Danchou (Oct 23, 2008)

They're in your MotM forum, spoiling your manga.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 23, 2008)

Reckoner, is that you in the avy?


----------



## Danchou (Oct 23, 2008)

Nope. But he is 

It's the magnificent Karl Pilkington.

Y hallo thar, btw BLS.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 23, 2008)

Ah i see.

Then my prediction of you looking similar to Kurapica IRL still stands 

Edit: Yes hallo thar. I started reading Berserk 3 days ago btw, am upto vol 3 now. The setting itself aswell as the art and Gutts is


----------



## Danchou (Oct 23, 2008)

Hah, I'm not like Kurapica at all. ^^ But keep hoping guessing.

Berserk is such an awesome manga, don't you think? And honestly, you've seen nothing yet. Plus I see you're liking YYH. Kuwabara is the man.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh you 



Indeed, i havent redden () Golden Age arc yet. I ordered some vols earlier as i would like to read it originaly in the start, the scans of vol 2 wasnt exactly well done.

And ye YYH is very good. Its not quite at HxH/OP lvl qualitywise but it certainly isnt far off either.

If it had better villains, then lets just say that the gap would be considerably smaller for me.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 23, 2008)

Lulz at the pun. 

Berserk is definitely worth paying money for. You just feel how much effort Miura has put in every page (which is sooooooo much more than Togashi's previous scribbles, bu t oh well ). 

And to think you haven't even gotten to the the Golden Age Arc which is considered by many to be the best part, but which I have mostly forgotten about already (). The latest chapters will have you zing though. They're like the definition of epic.

Where are you at with YYH. It should get epic pretty soon (around the Dark Tournament arc). I agree it doesn't really compare to HxH and OP, but it's still pretty good. As for villains, while I haven't watched all that much about him, Toguro should be one of the most epic villains in anime or manga.

Got to go sleep for now. Cu tomorrow.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 23, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Lulz at the pun.
> 
> Berserk is definitely worth paying money for. You just feel how much effort Miura has put in every page (which is sooooooo much more than Togashi's previous scribbles, bu t oh well ).
> 
> ...



End of DT. 

Toguro is decent, i liked Doctor Ichigaki better though, he reminded me of Mayuri which is a good thing 

Edit: Yes you sleep tight and dream about Kurapica and Leorio alright


----------



## k1nj3 (Oct 23, 2008)

I need a chapter with moar gon


----------



## Freija (Oct 24, 2008)

Less Gon, more Ging.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 24, 2008)

scan


----------



## Freija (Oct 24, 2008)

You can be scan


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 24, 2008)

lol scans  im going to be away for the next couple of days people so i wont be able to deliver you them  hopefully this chapter can be an improvement.

 also, Amamiya  now i know who that is, ive just started psyren, onto chapter 8  (lol thx everyone, it seems pretty good) ok cya all for now


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 24, 2008)

i saw alia and i was like hell yeah my scan

cya man 
me too going to start psyren


----------



## Freija (Oct 24, 2008)

Follow the link in my sig


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 24, 2008)

Sanji.

gamezone.no > Fantasy > HxH


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 24, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Less Gon, more Ging.



What Microsoft sam said.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 24, 2008)

Killua said:


> Sanji.
> 
> gamezone.no > Fantasy > HxH





Ebolerate.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 24, 2008)

you click on what I just said.


----------



## Freija (Oct 24, 2008)

You need a matching set Killua.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 24, 2008)

I need senior membership


----------



## Freija (Oct 24, 2008)

For a regular avatar ?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2008)

All this talk about Berserk reminds me to start reading the series again, shame its been taken off most sites, I can't find it

Wheres ma hxh scan


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 24, 2008)

> All this talk about Berserk reminds me to start reading the series again, shame its been taken off most sites, I can't find it


there's a pimping proyect for it unless they disbanded as well. this also reminds me that i haven't read past that chick having sex with gut's sword.


----------



## Freija (Oct 24, 2008)

Hahaha, that part was hilarious.


----------



## Freija (Oct 24, 2008)

Not that I know of =/


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2008)

No I'm waiting


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 24, 2008)

someone do something 

is NeBy awake or what


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 24, 2008)

^ about/like what 

that hitsugaara person(s) does the scans right...


----------



## Gary (Oct 24, 2008)

A scan or raw out yet?


----------



## Nakor (Oct 24, 2008)

Gary said:


> A scan or raw out yet?



[Shounen] HSD Kenichi 242 by silvermask


----------



## Freija (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks fireball.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 24, 2008)

no problem. 

doesn't look like a translation has been released on mangahelpers yet.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 24, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> someone do something
> 
> is NeBy awake or what



Yes, I'm awake! 

I'm extremely busy with making intelligent and relevant posts in the month-subforum thingy!! You should have a look there, since I can't be everywhere at the same time, like some chibi-poofus!

BTW, did you all vote on my bishi-poll yet?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 24, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Yes, I'm awake!
> 
> I'm extremely busy with making intelligent and relevant posts in the month-subforum thingy!! You should have a look there, since I can't be everywhere at the same time, like some chibi-poofus!
> 
> BTW, did you all vote on my bishi-poll yet?



i see your curse is working quite well 

i will be reading what you posted there


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2008)

Where are you posting NeBy? link..


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

NeBy is posting outside HxH, impossible.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 25, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Where are you posting NeBy? link..



I kinda have, you know, two links in my sig. 



Amamiya said:


> NeBy is posting outside HxH, impossible.



Indeed, impossible. 

It's more like, hxh expanded this month...


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

It did


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 25, 2008)

where is the scan damn it


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2008)

What the fuck, even KHR has the scan out already


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

KHR ? Who is that.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 25, 2008)

i think hitman reborn


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh, right. The forum.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2008)

THAT'S A MANGA LOL

WHAT ARE YOU DOING IN THE FLOOR 2


----------



## NeBy (Oct 25, 2008)

Zaru said:


> THAT'S A MANGA LOL
> 
> WHAT ARE YOU DOING IN THE FLOOR 2



Ermmm...posting in 'Featured Manga of the Month'...which happens to be hxh?


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Zaru said:


> THAT'S A MANGA LOL
> 
> WHAT ARE YOU DOING IN THE FLOOR 2



Someone said Hitman Reborn  and I thought the forum


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Ermmm...posting in 'Featured Manga of the Month'...which happens to be hxh?



Why are you talking to me


----------



## NeBy (Oct 25, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Why are you talking to me



I don't know: seemed like an open question, since you didn't use quotes or '@'...


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 25, 2008)

elitism andreas?

*negs*


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I don't know: seemed like an open question, since you didn't use quotes or '@'...



That was aimed at amamiya, since I posted after him


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 25, 2008)

Still no scans?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 25, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Someone said Hitman Reborn  and I thought the forum



someone is the great me


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Your nick is annoying so I'll say someone.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 25, 2008)

he he he
i know that

but try to write it one time you will be surprised how easy it is


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl.... not hard but annoying.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 25, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> hgfdsahjkl.... not hard but annoying.



........


----------



## NeBy (Oct 25, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ........



Oooow...poor thing!


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Seriously NeBy, that Kurapica sig isn't very good looking, looks like someone drew it in paint.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 25, 2008)

i dont mind the 'paint' look to it... although kurapica looks more pathetic than usual in it for some reason ?


----------



## NeBy (Oct 25, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Seriously NeBy, that Kurapica sig isn't very good looking, looks like someone drew it in paint.



True it's not ideal; the edges are way to sharp/broken...maybe I should use some smooth edges-thingy or anti-aliasing on it, if I can find it in my drawprog. Still, the creator did a fine job overall, even if his tool was a bit lacking. The proportions, eyes, face...are all pretty well done, for being amateur-fan-art.

He certainly did better than I ever could.  

I think Kurapica looks young and cute in the pic...the only (technical) drawback are the ragged edges, really.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 25, 2008)

if no1 already has... then heres chap 284 trans: [shonen]Kekkaishi Chapter 217 By Monz by Monz

the scan should be up very soon i suppose...


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> i dont mind the 'paint' look to it... although kurapica looks more pathetic than usual in it for some reason ?



Well, your LQ scan sig doesn't really look very good either


----------



## The Killstrike (Oct 25, 2008)

should i watch the anime or manga of this show?

some people say anime is better..


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2008)

> some people say anime is better..



Anime's probably better.

Still no scan


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow no scans yet? That's odd...


The Killstrike said:


> should i watch the anime or manga of this show?
> 
> some people say anime is better..



I'd probably go with the anime.  It follows the manga almost perfectly and what filler there is all excellent.  The art is much more consistent too.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 25, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Wow no scans yet? That's odd...
> 
> 
> I'd probably go with the anime.  It follows the manga almost perfectly and what filler there is all excellent.  The art is much more consistent too.



Yeah, i suggest to watch throughout the first OVA and read the entire GI Arc in the manga as the animation is abit wierd in that arc, i kinda regret not having stopped with the anime after YS myself but no turning back now.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

The anime is most definitely better in this rare case.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2008)

like others have said, go with the anime first then start reading the manga where the anime stops.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 25, 2008)

scans bin out for awhile i think... here: [shonen]Kekkaishi Chapter 217 By Monz by Monz


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Once again Gixa posts a link


----------



## Danchou (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow, can't believe we've all missed that.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 25, 2008)

well... you all wanted a scan, and i gave you one


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2008)

Its a trap


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> well... you all wanted a scan, and i gave you one



Well then


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks like a summary and a few spoiler pics didn't do justice to an excellent chapter.  Can't really think of what else to say...except that this looks utterly hopeless.  

It gets more hopeless every chapter.  I'm going to laugh my ass off if the octopus ends up helping in some major way.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2008)

Just read the chapter, oh my Togashi delivers, the last 10 pages are epic. Yuppi v Morau/Knuckle, bring it on!!!


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't know how I feel, to me it looks like he's losing his sense of plot


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 25, 2008)

amazing turn of events. killua's still lurking near them somewhere... maybe it will be a huge gang on yupi free for all 

no idea what could happen next


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2008)

I doubt it Frieja, he's had long enough to think up of coherent plot points, I still believe he knows what he's doing. Tho yes Morau facing Yuppi's a little random but its time for Master and Student to take on Yuppi, bring on the gar

Forgot about Killua, oh my this could well just be more epic and yeah who knows what comes next


----------



## Danchou (Oct 25, 2008)

One of those explosive punches and the spikes should be able to clear them pretty easily. It's definitely looking bad for them.

I wonder what Pufu's going to do now. I can't imagine him getting to the King.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

I feel like Togashi is messing up this story hard.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2008)

God knows whats coming next, Pufu's part in the fights just changed so quickly.

My prediction, Pufu ends up facing against Killua, Killua might still be able to get Morau his pipe back. I really don't get how Morau has an actual physical pipe? I forgot how his hatsu works

Anyway currently they're all fucked, Yuppi> deep purple.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

He must be a manipulation type  he manipulates the smoke that comes out of the pipe


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2008)

Okay then all he really needs is smoke then, fuck the pipe, Pufu can anally rape himself with it for all I care.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Something special with that pipe perhaps ?


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> I don't know how I feel, to me it looks like he's losing his sense of plot



how so?

great chapter, glad there is no octopus in it.

this matchup actually might be more favorable.

stupid pufu stealing morau's pipe


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Well, I felt that the fights would finally start for real, but now I have no sense of who vs who.


I think Togashi doesn't have any sense of it either, which is why he threw Killua in there, then Knuckles there and now Yupi is gone :S


----------



## Power16 (Oct 25, 2008)

Its looking hopeless for everybody. I'm hoping that Zeno/Silva would come back or still around to mess with Pufu. Back up is definitely needed for them to stand a chance. Other then that the chapter was pretty good and it was great finally seeing a little bit of what Pufu can do and it's looking like he's going quite the annoying opponent to beat.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2008)

Well he does use the pipe to bash things with but thats can be easily replaced for now. I guess the match ups stuff is a little muddled but I mean Killua only took part in the fight to stop Knuckle from killing himself and then carried it on to check out his capacity, Yuppi really is a Knuckle/Shoot/Morau opponent.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 25, 2008)

Pufu is pretty broken. How are they every going to beat him like that?

His spiritual message is a bit mweh though.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes, but now one of them is possibly dead, and the rest is :S


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2008)

I think Knuckle will come out of this alive, Morau tho, dead man walking


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Well, I felt that the fights would finally start for real, but now I have no sense of who vs who.
> 
> 
> I think Togashi doesn't have any sense of it either, which is why he threw Killua in there, then Knuckles there and now Yupi is gone :S



i think we just have had too long of breaks that the matchups just stuck in our minds more than they would have if there weren't any breaks.




Ennoea said:


> Well he does use the pipe to bash things with but thats can be easily replaced for now. I guess the match ups stuff is a little muddled but I mean Killua only took part in the fight to stop Knuckle from killing himself and then carried it on to check out his capacity, Yuppi really is a Knuckle/Shoot/Morau opponent.



i just realized that the matchup with knuckle/morau vs yupi is actually very beneficial for them. with 89 deep purples plus knuckle, potclean damage meter may go way up. yupi has no idea what potclean is for yet so he may let the deep purples hit him, even for little damage, and focus on attacking knuckle. this could potentially be very good for the good guys.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 25, 2008)

Morau is a goner, Knuckle and Shoot will cary the torch of GAR after this is over.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2008)

Knuckle is a little brain dead tho, I mean how would Yuppi know what happened to Shoot?


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

> i think we just have had too long of breaks that the matchups just stuck in our minds more than they would have if there weren't any breaks.


I edited that post, but nonetheless, I think you're right about that... but the match ups should have been stuck in his head too.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Knuckle is a little brain dead tho, I mean how would Yuppi know what happened to Shoot?



knuckle is one of those guys that when he gets really angry, he just stops thinking.



Amamiya said:


> I edited that post, but nonetheless, I think you're right about that... but the match ups should have been stuck in his head too.



maybe he realized he fucked over the hunters too much and had to change things up to make their overall victory even plausible


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

And ended up giving Yupi and ability I so far can't see the king defeating.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 25, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much. The King is going to make Yupi, Pufu and Nef seem mere chuunin level.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

How can he honestly beat something that breaks down to atoms... if he can simply because he has more nen, Togashi will have killed what made me love this manga... SENSE!


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. The King is going to make Yupi, Pufu and Nef seem mere chuunin level.



which is why the hunters have no hope.

thinking more and more about this, togashi having pufu run off and screw up the previous matchups is actually a brilliant idea. excluding stealing morau's pipe, since he seems incapable of using his smoke hatsus now.

edit: @amamiya

that could be pufu's hatsu, so if he gets killed and can't activate it then maybe he won't be able to rebuild himself?? i don't know.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 25, 2008)

awesome chapter 10/10 from me

also seems that yubi realized something by saying you want one hit

netero vs the king and pufu


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

What's even worse in this chapter is that Yupi, Nef and Pufu are alike, all three are crazy... I lost all my love for Pufu in this chapter.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 25, 2008)

pufu was crazy from the start i like him more

nef isnt crazy he is a sadistic
Yupi is normal

i dont know from where are you coming with that freija


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

.............


One explodes of anger, the other plays with a head, and the third flips out.


CRAZY!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 25, 2008)

One explodes of anger = his ability
the other plays with a head=sadistic 
also notice they arent human you cant expect them to have normal mentality


----------



## NeBy (Oct 25, 2008)

Killua, you reading-whimp! Are you here?!

I have a nice surprise for you! 

Now, THIS is a wall of text:

link 3


You remember that, young grasshopper!


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> One explodes of anger = his ability
> the other plays with a head=sadistic
> also notice they arent human you cant expect them to have normal mentality



I judge them how I see them.


And the explosion was not an ability, he just powered up all his nen and anger


----------



## Solar old (Oct 25, 2008)

Everything Pufu said this chapter did not compute. He's crazy in the head.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you solar


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 25, 2008)

MF

does it work ?


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2008)

i kinda liked pufu's change. he is crazy, but in a fun way.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

It would've been amusing if he weren't the only one who balanced out the two other crazies.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> It would've been amusing if he weren't the only one who balanced out the two other crazies.



he is only crazy when in battle though. if he where like that all the time then it'd be stupid


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

I would've liked him to be a calm and calculated fighter with a lesser powerful ability than the others but smarter.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 25, 2008)

Pufu was crazy, but logical from the start. That's part of why I like him.

To think that Yupi is the most normal Royal Guard. :s

And Neby, I will get back to your reply in due time. At this point I see we're at like 60% agreement, 20% misunderstanding and 20% disagreement.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

He was a different kind of crazy than that.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

You confuse the hell out of me sometimes, you know that  ?


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2008)

he should have at least one strong hatsu. i figured all the royal guard were around the same level.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 25, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> It would've been amusing if he weren't the only one who balanced out the two other crazies.



Who are you calling crazy? 

The only one that seems to have lost some marbles, is Poofu.

Pitou isn't crazy!  Rather, she's...ermm...playful! Like a kitten would play with a mouse! Cats aren't crazy, they just do what their nature tells them. And sometimes the mouse dies a slow, painful death, but that doesn't make the lovely pussy sadistic!










Ok, ok, she's probably a sicko, sadistic bitch...but she's cute!!


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

His current hatsu is overpowered.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 25, 2008)

I...got a 'sig is to big'...didn't seem all that big, though. Or do all the pics placed between spoilers count too? Does anyone know?


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Your sig was incredibly big. if it's spoiler tagged but doing this



*Spoiler*: __ 



.





*Spoiler*: __ 



.





*Spoiler*: __ 



.





*Spoiler*: __ 



.





*Spoiler*: __ 



.





gets quite big after awhile.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> His current hatsu is overpowered.



how so? maybe pufu has to use nen to recreate them after they are hit. maybe it was just to fool morau into thinking they are invincible.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

We'll see.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 25, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Your sig was incredibly big. if it's spoiler tagged but doing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see, So it's the continuation of the different spoilertags that make it big? So, If I group several under one spoiler again, it will be ok?


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes, which is why the mod spoiler tagged your sig


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> We'll see.



we shall. i hope what i said is true, and not just for the sake of being right. it would be overpowered if all the little pufus were invincible.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2008)

its up on mangahelpers i believe. there is a link a few pages back to it.

edit:
[shonen]Kekkaishi Chapter 217 By Monz by Monz


----------



## NeBy (Oct 25, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Yes, which is why the mod spoiler tagged your sig



Ok, changed it. What you think of my latest sigpic?


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2008)

no problem.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

The picture itself is awesome, if you have the entire coloured scan, please post it.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 25, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> The picture itself is awesome, if you have the entire coloured scan, please post it.



 Won't I go over my limit again, then?!!


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

I meant as a post, I haven't seen it.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 25, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> I meant as a post, I haven't seen it.



Ermm...okay. I might use it as a sigpic in the end, but I'm afraid I'll go over my limit again. Ah, well, I'll see.

​


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

That's one awesome colouring.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 25, 2008)

yeah cool


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Whho coloured it ?


----------



## NeBy (Oct 25, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Whho coloured it ?



Ermm...photoshop? 

I have no idea.

He/she's done a good job though, I agree.

Actually, it's better quality than the few coloured ones we've got from Togashi.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Where did you find it ?


----------



## NeBy (Oct 25, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Where did you find it ?








Ermm...from the internet?  



Me whistles.  

(Don't remember anymore, could be it was through a google-search for hxh pictures and didn't even see the site itself...or maybe they're from the nexgearforum; I've been looking a lot on fanart there these last days.) 

I've seen so much I really can't remember it all.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Hehe, it's okay, thanks =)

*reps*


----------



## Phobophobia (Oct 25, 2008)

acually im reading the manga right now. im up to volume 12 presently. i have to say this is an amazing manga/anime. very interesting. my favorite charcters have to be kurapica,killua and hisoka. they are very interesting to say in the least haha. is the greed island arc any good?


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2008)

Phobophobia said:


> is the greed island arc any good?



they are all good 

glad you are likely it though.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 25, 2008)

Phobophobia said:


> acually im reading the manga right now. im up to volume 12 presently. i have to say this is an amazing manga/anime. very interesting. my favorite charcters have to be kurapica,killua and hisoka. they are very interesting to say in the least haha. is the greed island arc any good?



Wait...are you the guy who asked us with what to start first: the manga or the anime?

Don't you listen to your hxh-wise fanpeers?


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

He might have watched the anime and is now reading the manga ?


----------



## Danchou (Oct 25, 2008)

Great Feitan colouring Neby.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 25, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> He might have watched the anime and is now reading the manga ?



LOLZ...in one hour?

I needed several days, to watch the whole anime, and there were instances I almost watched it non-stop for 10 hours straight, addicted as I was. Oh, the GR arc! The suspense!

I think there was a time I was a bit TOO obsessed with it. 

Such a great anime!


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh in one hour... How did he get to volume 12 in one hour  Unless  he reads about as fast as I do  AWESOME!


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2008)

did you all read the manga or watch the anime first?


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

I watched the anime first, or did I read the manga ? can't really remember, was around 5 years ago I started though.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 25, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Oh in one hour... How did he get to volume 12 in one hour  Unless  he reads about as fast as I do  AWESOME!



In that case, you can read my Great Wall of Text in the subforum in 5 minutes, and give a thoughtful response to it! 

You could take over from Reckoner...the poor guy is exhausted and tired, by now!  Some new blood in the discussion will add much needed new élan to it.

I could go as far as having to cut my posts in 8, thereby breaking my own record in this forum.  

It's a pity a single post doesn't allow you to type more than 1000 characters, though. So small! One can hardly begin expressing the basics of ones' reasoning and argumentation clearly, with such severe restrictions to a post.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

I've made one big post like that on NF and that was because I was pissed off about something, otherwise my posts doesn't extend beyond a half.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 25, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> I've made one big post like that on NF and that was because I was pissed off about something, otherwise my posts doesn't extend beyond a half.



 I see.

I think your average is one tenth, actually. 


You are hereby disqualified! 

I'll just have to wait until Reckoner has recuperated, I guess!


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> I watched the anime first, or did I read the manga ? can't really remember, was around 5 years ago I started though.



thats like when i started it too. i watched the anime first. once that was over, i wanted more so i started the manga.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Disqualified for what ? cramming up 5 pages of information into two sentences ? In that case I'm guilty XD


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2008)

i hope the next chapter continues the morau/knuckle fight.  no more octopus!!


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

We'll probably get Octopus however =/ Or Gon talking to Nef leading nowhere... Hell might even get some Palm talking to a wall.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 25, 2008)

everything seems to be connected
we might even see some netero and the king


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't think this manga will ever reach that =/


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 25, 2008)

come on freija
enjoy your HxH man


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2008)

i would be surprised if we got netero and king before he does another hiatus.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

I can't any more, Togashi is disappointing me more and more. Just seems like we'll never get a "OMFG 10/10 CHAPTER!" again =/


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 25, 2008)

Janurary we will get new chaps again.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 25, 2008)

i still find it to be great and on the same level i know

may be this arc isnt for you


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2008)

i thought this last chapter was really good. kinda surprised most of us, at least me. was not expecting pufu to go crazy and morau/knucke vs yupi.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

I weren't expecting it, but it weren't a pleasant surprise.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 25, 2008)

one of the best points of this arc
completely unpredictable

i have to go to sleep cya all


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

That was definitely not one of the greatest bits of this arc >_>


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2008)

i didnt' think it was one of the best parts of the arc, but it was a good change of pace and showed us that togashi can still catch us off guard.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

^
I suppose that's true, while he still disappointed me with it =/


----------



## NeBy (Oct 25, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Disqualified for what ? cramming up 5 pages of information into two sentences ? In that case I'm guilty XD





I don't know what you're talking about!


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> ^
> I suppose that's true, while he still disappointed me with it =/



why were you disappointed?


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

He ruined the only calm scheming guy and turned him into another rampaging ant with no self control when they get a slight adrenaline kick.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2008)

oh thats right.

but the result of it is pretty sweet, morau/knuckle vs. yupi. at least this gives them a chance of winning with strategy.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

I suppose that's some slight comfort. =/


*reps*

enjoy slightly over 1600 rep points.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2008)

i'm glad you get some comfort out of it. togashi will make it all work out.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Unless he takes a break over 5 months


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2008)

i wouldn't put it past him.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Best part was chapter 282 where he wrote "It's inexcusable for me to have kept you waiting for this long" then at the end of SJ the info pages it says "HxH will last 10 weeks"


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 25, 2008)

What?! Only 10 more chapters until another break? G-G-G-Gay.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Nope, 7 now!


----------



## Danchou (Oct 25, 2008)

Actually just 6, but who's counting.


----------



## Phobophobia (Oct 25, 2008)

umm this was the only thing i posted before here. i wasn't the one that asked to start on the manga or anime either. but hxh is great even though i've been reading it in my spare time for like 2 weeks. im getting pretty close to greed island arc right? anyway is there a fc for hxh?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 25, 2008)

They are...not exactly human.  And young...very young.  They shouldn't be wise beyond their years.  People rarely are.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2008)

> anyway is there a fc for hxh?



There is but just post your thought here.


----------



## Solar old (Oct 26, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Best part was chapter 282 where he wrote "It's inexcusable for me to have kept you waiting for this long" then at the end of SJ the info pages it says "HxH will last 10 weeks"



Haha. I didn't know this bit of info. Thanks for sharing. So do we know if it is officially his illness that requires the short bursts of productivity, or does he dislike work so much now that he's able to just say "peace out" knowing that they'll still keep the light on for him in case he returns to do more chapters?

I can't believe Knuckle went back to fight Luppi. Risking Hakoware is so moronic. Its the only hope they have of defeating him, unless Killua's older brother decides to drop in.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 26, 2008)

Volume 26 scan is out btw

Rectal Prolapse: The Ultimate Revenge, Convo #96


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2008)

SOLARLORD said:


> Haha. I didn't know this bit of info. Thanks for sharing. So do we know if it is officially his illness that requires the short bursts of productivity, or does he dislike work so much now that he's able to just say "peace out" knowing that they'll still keep the light on for him in case he returns to do more chapters?
> 
> I can't believe Knuckle went back to fight Luppi. Risking Hakoware is so moronic. Its the only hope they have of defeating him, unless Killua's older brother decides to drop in.



He draws 10 chaps then disappears, 10 chaps = 1 volume


He nmeeds cash...


----------



## Jugger (Oct 26, 2008)

He does less than half that monthly has pages in year


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2008)

^
What ? ?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 26, 2008)

Shut up Peter we all need cash


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes, but He's a money grubbing bastard.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 26, 2008)

He needs money to buy gold WoW!


----------



## Felix (Oct 26, 2008)

I'll say it again because well, everyone is saying it

Togashi is a lazy fuck


----------



## Jinibea (Oct 26, 2008)

Hmm I read up to Chapter 92 in Hunter x Hunter. Love it so far but, The Mangaka seems to take alot of breaks. Is it worth reading the entire series then waiting 3 months to read 10 chapters then waiting another 3 months? I have to say Hunter x Hunter fanboys are the unluckyest fan boys.


----------



## Felix (Oct 26, 2008)

Jinibea said:


> Hmm I read up to Chapter 92 in Hunter x Hunter. Love it so far but, The Mangaka seems to take alot of breaks. Is it worth reading the entire series then waiting 3 months to read 10 chapters then waiting another 3 months? I have to say Hunter x Hunter fanboys are the unluckyest fan boys.



Well...
It's not worth it
That's why we read something else in the meanwhile

But sure, go ahead and keep reading. It's pretty good


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2008)

Jinibea said:


> Hmm I read up to Chapter 92 in Hunter x Hunter. Love it so far but, The Mangaka seems to take alot of breaks. Is it worth reading the entire series then waiting 3 months to read 10 chapters then waiting another 3 months? I have to say Hunter x Hunter fanboys are the unluckyest fan boys.



Not about luck, it's about Togashi being a money grubbing bastard


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 26, 2008)

Jinibea said:


> Hmm I read up to Chapter 92 in Hunter x Hunter. Love it so far but, The Mangaka seems to take alot of breaks. Is it worth reading the entire series then waiting 3 months to read 10 chapters then waiting another 3 months? I have to say Hunter x Hunter fanboys are the unluckyest fan boys.



it worth it
but you can read other manga during the break


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2008)

Depends, in a few years you'll get bored of the breaks.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 26, 2008)

never 

i hate the breaks but it wont change my love for HxH


----------



## Magellan (Oct 26, 2008)

Im going to finish reading it. But Im going to hate the breaks. But its okay because I could read Hitman Reborn and D grayman.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2008)

> I could read Hitman Reborn and D grayman.



Um read Berserk, Hajimme no ippo and JBA, that'll keep you occupied till the end of time.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 26, 2008)

I think JBA could do that alone.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 26, 2008)

*Keeps hoping the plot gets pushed forward loads before hiatus*


----------



## Nakor (Oct 26, 2008)

keep hoping. i doubt it will happen. i'm way to pessimistic. with the way togashi has it set up, he has to do all the fights at the same time so that no one on either side has time to go help anyone else after their fight is over. unless togashi does one fight then goes back in time to do the others.


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> never
> 
> i hate the breaks but it wont change my love for HxH



In a few years


----------



## Iris (Oct 26, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> never
> 
> i hate the breaks but it wont change my love for HxH



Agreed, at least until Togashi decides to do the same what he did to YYH.


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah, sum it up in a chapter set 6 months in the future or so.


----------



## Felix (Oct 26, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Yeah, sum it up in a chapter set 6 months in the future or so.



Is that even possible? 

There are still fights that haven't even started


----------



## Nakor (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah he better not do that. i'd be really sad. yyh was soo good too.


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2008)

Felix said:


> Is that even possible?
> 
> There are still fights that haven't even started



Read Yu Yu Hakusho


----------



## Nakor (Oct 26, 2008)

i second that. YYH is really good, the ending is just bullshit.


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2008)

UTTER BULLSHIT!


----------



## Nakor (Oct 26, 2008)

there are new dvd releases out for yyh that i have been being. $20 for like 28 episodes. its a wonderful deal. 

i hope he sticks with hxh. i'd rather it take forever to get a good ending, then end early with a shitty one.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2008)

I'd probably buy the first 60 eps of Hxh if they were cheap and digitally restored.


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2008)

I have all the HxH eps on DVD


----------



## Felix (Oct 26, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Read Yu Yu Hakusho



I never ended up reading it
Didn't Togashi just said "Fuck it Shueisha" and stopped working on YYH?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 26, 2008)

cuz togashi is a badass


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 26, 2008)

Togashi sucks my balls


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 26, 2008)

no ..................
togashi > your favourite mangaka


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 26, 2008)

Togashi > Miura? I think not


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 26, 2008)

i prefer togashi over miura even though miura's art is just  togashi's story and style just make me favor him better


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 26, 2008)

in b4 someone 

gixa is awesome 

klown is awesome too but togashi is better 

but well Miura is a genius too i have no problem with you prefering him


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2008)

Miura is awesome simply because of his art and dedication.



> I have all the HxH eps on DVD



I have illegal copies aswell.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 26, 2008)

Urusawa, Inoue and arguably Kishiro are better than anyone mentioned...

HunterxHunter has fantastic characters and great detail but the actual plot itself is not all that special.  Kind of like JJBA in that the characters and fighting system far outshine the story.

Berserk has been on a seemingly endless road to nowhere since the eclipse.  I accidentally skipped like 5 chapters when Gutts and crew were escaping to their ship and I didn't even notice until Gutts mentioned some spell I didn't remember.

I really enjoy all the series I mentioned...just saying none of them are perfect.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 26, 2008)

what about the plot for genei ryodan arc nothing beats that

oh Urusawa is the one for monster that was something
but i didnt know what was the scene john wanted to show to the main character and why  he wanted to kill himself


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2008)

Urusawa yes but Inoue not paticularly great for plot. Hiroki Endo, such an underrated mangaka.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah, that is the exception, it was almost no fighting.  It just doesn't really compare to things like Vagabond, Monster, 20th Century Boys, Battle Angel Alita or the Golden Arc of Berserk.  

I just can't really think of any quotes or scenes that really struck me as hard as the ones in the series mentioned.

Edit- Inoue not for the plot but for the absolutely brilliant characters, philosophy and emotion he portrays.  I started Eden but got side tracked...i'll have to get back to you on that.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 26, 2008)

it is better


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 26, 2008)

Why is there no praise for God Toriyama in this thread?

MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 26, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Urusawa, Inoue and arguably Kishiro are better than anyone mentioned...
> 
> HunterxHunter has fantastic characters and great detail but the actual plot itself is not all that special.  Kind of like JJBA in that the characters and fighting system far outshine the story.
> 
> ...



Miura needs to speed his pace


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 26, 2008)

Killua said:


> Why is there no praise for God Toriyama in this thread?


Because Dragon Ball is overrated.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 26, 2008)

WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!

I'm a go rewatch sum Hxh. I just don't know which part I should start at. Guess I'll go for the epic York Shin arc.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 27, 2008)

You dudes and dudetts want to start a H X H tournament ? The first thing is the tier list. Actually, I don't think the toruny would start, but I wanna make a tier list anyway......


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 27, 2008)

A tierlist in HxH is highly doubtful. As you probably know, you can't rank HxH characters in terms of each other, well except Meruem and Tonpa


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

Tompa Killua, Tompa.


----------



## bSupernova (Oct 27, 2008)

Killua said:


> A tierlist in HxH is highly doubtful. As you probably know, you can't rank HxH characters in terms of each other, well except Meruem and Tonpa



Yeah and there's already a tier thread where you pick your prefered "top tier"


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 27, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Tompa Killua, Tompa.



NOT ACCORDING TO MY OFFICIAL VIZ TRANSLATION


----------



## Fran (Oct 27, 2008)

Mereum x Tompa is canon.

Tompa is actually pretty cool. He's crafty, and intelligent, shame about his nose.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank go no one mentioned Pokkoru....



> I started Eden but got side tracked...i'll have to get back to you on that.



The series is very long and quite taxing but the world he's created in Eden is so complex and amazing.


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

Killua said:


> NOT ACCORDING TO MY OFFICIAL VIZ TRANSLATION



Yes, because they ALWAYS translate it correctly... *points at Rufy*


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 27, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Mereum x Tompa is canon.
> 
> Tompa is actually pretty cool. He's crafty, and intelligent, shame about his nose.



Tompa can defeat the entire Dragon Ball universe while sleeping!


----------



## NeBy (Oct 27, 2008)

Killua said:


> Why is there no praise for God Toriyama in this thread?
> 
> MAKE IT HAPPEN



You're time is better spent by looking (in awe) to a REAL wall of text! (see top-tiers link).



Reckoner said:


> WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!
> 
> I'm a go rewatch sum Hxh. I just don't know which part I should start at. Guess I'll go for the epic York Shin arc.



 Yeah, cool ain't it? I've done that several times, and even after 3-4 times, it STILL keeps captivating me and going further down arc-lane, even if I didn't envisaged doing so at the start. York shin scenes (especially ep 59-60) is SO goddamn great! Another favorite scene of mine is where Gon steals the number of Hisoka during the exam arc...and then, Hisoka turns his face, and looks at Gon, and comes closer, step by step, and sweat breaks out over the whole of Gons' face, terrified, and he flees away. Heart thumping. Oh man, that was SO awesome. And EXTREMELY well made and voice acted. The first time I saw it, I was holding my breath, literally.

In that scene, the characters of Hisoka and Gon were so perfectly portrayed in their respective emotions, it's creepy, yet superb.




Killua said:


> NOT ACCORDING TO MY OFFICIAL VIZ TRANSLATION



Viz sucks. 



the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Tompa can defeat the entire Dragon Ball universe while sleeping!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 27, 2008)

> Another favorite scene of mine is where Gon steals the number of Hisoka during the exam arc...and then, Hisoka turn his face, and looks at Gon, and comes closer, step by step, and sweat breaks out over the whole of his face, terrified, and he flees away. Heart thumping. Oh man, that was SO awesome. And EXTREMELY well made and voice acted. The first time I saw it, I was holding my breath, literally



yeah that part i Actually screamed run gon run 

this episode was awesome from the start when hisoka was running and gon after him


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

You did ? what a retard, he can't hear you


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 27, 2008)

......
he did run 
he heard me


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

Heard  Do you feel dumb now


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 27, 2008)

what..........


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 27, 2008)

Hiromu Arakawa > Togashi


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 27, 2008)

What is this? Freija actually owning someone? 

This hasn't happened in.. ages.


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what..........



Got you


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 27, 2008)

> Hiromu Arakawa > Togashi


togashi>hiromu   



> What is this? Freija actually owning someone?
> 
> This hasn't happened in.. ages



not me 



> Got you


prove it


----------



## NeBy (Oct 27, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah that part i Actually screamed run gon run
> 
> this episode was awesome from the start when hisoka was running and gon after him



Yeah, great, wasn't it? But that last part was the epitome. 

I was thinking: "Get the fuck out of there!!"

It was a scene with so much tension in it! It beats everything I ever saw in Naruto or bleach and the sort.

And the face of Hisoka: ever so slightly smiling, slightly surprised, slightly insane. It was so creepy! You just could feel that Gon was going to be...I don't know... like a little rabbit who will be painfully killed and swallowed because he stares too long at the poisonous fangs of a viper. Don't stand there! Ruuuuun!



It was such a lovely, well performed scene. Look at his chest-movements, his breathing and slight gasps, the trickles of sweat due to fear that starts to glitter on his face. The sudden realisation after the uplifting feeling of succes: oh, noes! A predator is coming after me!

The details put in that one scene, are fantastic. 

As said, I've never seen such a perfect display of silent fear and the building of tension within the span of half a minute.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 27, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> togashi>hiromu



Being a lazy ass disagrees 

Buronson > Togashi aswell


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> togashi>hiromu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read up a few posts.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 27, 2008)

no to both of you


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

Owned....... anyway back to HxH


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 27, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> no to both of you



Read Fist Of The North Star 



Yeah anyway, how long will the next hiatus last i wonder


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

2 years again if I can guess, twenty chapters a year is tough for Togashi.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 27, 2008)

Dont kill my hopes for King vs Netero in the near future like that you monster


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

Not my fault he's a lazy bastard.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 27, 2008)

HXH>>>>>>>>>FMA and Fist Of The North Star  combined 
but from the look of it Fist Of The North Star looks bad

FMA i saw the anime only


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

SDK > HxH, YES I SAID IT!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 27, 2008)

i have been sensing that you arent a big fan of HxH you like it sure but not crazy about it right


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

I kinda lost most of the love for it during the 2 year break, not to mention these unsatisfying chapters.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 27, 2008)

i hope you change 
the 2 year breaks didnt effect my love for it
as for the last chapters only the 2 about the octobus werent on that level but i like everything else

well togashi will bring you to your sense sometime


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

SDK is still better than HxH


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 27, 2008)

ok that is your opinion and it has my respect
even if i dont agree


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

Because you have not read SDK


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 27, 2008)

to be sure  SDK refers to what


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 27, 2008)

Samurai Deeper Kyo - It's shit 

Dragon Ball > all though

this is one case where opinion = fact


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> to be sure  SDK refers to what



Samurai Deeper Kyo is better than DragonshitZ.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 27, 2008)

Samurai Deeper Kyo 
not many people mention this manga


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 27, 2008)

Because it sucks so much 

DORAGON BAARU


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

Because it's so awesome they cannot comprehend, don't watch the anime though, it scars for life.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 27, 2008)

you cant comprehend that HxH >SDK


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

Keep that illusion.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 27, 2008)

it is no illusion 

i will go to sleep c y a


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

It is and you know it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 27, 2008)

no it isnt damn it 
killua said SDK sucks if it was that good atleast he will call it average 
owned

i cant open my eyes leave me go to bed in peace


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

I say DBZ sucks so he hates on SDK


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 27, 2008)

Naruto > SDK, HxH, DB combined


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 27, 2008)

Nah seriously for me it would go something like this from what i have read and seen so far:

FMA=FOTNS>OP=>HXH>YYH>Hellsing>Black Lagoon>Death Note>Embalming>Bleach>>Naruto

Not gotten far enough yet in Vinland Saga, Pluto and Berserk to rank them.

They have all been really awesome so far though.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 27, 2008)

That is negworthy. Being Norwegian doesn't save you from such outrageous comments


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 27, 2008)

Killua said:


> That is negworthy. Being Norwegian doesn't save you from such outrageous comments



Like i would ever regard Naruto that highly while being serious


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2008)

I hate Naruto as much as the next guy but Bleach is just palin awful.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 27, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I hate Naruto as much as the next guy but Bleach is just palin awful.



 ....


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Naruto > SDK, HxH, DB combined



That's such a neg         -,-


----------



## Danchou (Oct 27, 2008)

SDK has nothing on HxH. Nothing.

And I own over a dozen volumes of it.


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

Pfft, REckoner is hating.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 27, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> SDK has nothing on HxH. Nothing.
> 
> And I own over a dozen volumes of it.



i wake up just for that 
ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 
i will rep you when i can

owned


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

Nothing can own SDK, PERIOD!


----------



## Danchou (Oct 27, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Pfft, REckoner is hating.


Nah, I'm just being honest. I like SDK a lot as it is an enjoyable manga, but it's not even close to HxH for several reasons.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> i wake up just for that
> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
> i will rep you when i can
> 
> owned


Thanks!


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

I say Hotaru, and you can't argue.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 27, 2008)

Hotaru's character design is awesome and one of my favorites in SDK (which has a lot of interesting character designs), but he's not even close to enough to make this a match.

Face it, except Hotaru and a few others off course  SDK is just an entertaining, but pretty generic series overall.


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

How can you say that    

What about Shihoudou, Kyo, Aka no Ou


----------



## Danchou (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha, those are among the people I considered interesting characters. Though I've only got a very short intro on Shihoudou (very surprising character design) and the Aka no Ou  (which was mofo'ing badass).

And Kyo irritates me at times. Sometimes he's a badass of epic caliber (him in his original body = f'n win), but when he's all soft and caring it gets to me in a bad way.

I'm now at like volume 26 and I've read the raws up to 28 or so. I can see why you like it so much and I think it's very under-rated, but it's just not up to par compared to HxH.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmm SDK is on my list now, too much manga, so little time


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 27, 2008)

I found SDK to be generic and boring...I only read like 5 volumes though.  How much better does it get?

I'm vaguely considering starting a new shounen but I'll most likely just read Stone Ocean or possibly one of the Motm nominees.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 28, 2008)

You bitches needs to play ChaoS;HEAd before anything else


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 28, 2008)

Hell no. Play Dead Space and see your body getting torn in half countless times


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Haha, those are among the people I considered interesting characters. Though I've only got a very short intro on Shihoudou (very surprising character design) and the Aka no Ou  (which was mofo'ing badass).
> 
> And Kyo irritates me at times. Sometimes he's a badass of epic caliber (him in his original body = f'n win), but when he's all soft and caring it gets to me in a bad way.
> 
> I'm now at like volume 26 and I've read the raws up to 28 or so. I can see why you like it so much and I think it's very under-rated, but it's just not up to par compared to HxH.


Wait until the Akira fight


----------



## Danchou (Oct 28, 2008)

^
Will do. I've read a bit about it already.

I come bearing Chapter 285 spoilers. There are two scripts this time over. And they're epic.


*Spoiler*: _First Spoiler_ 




----------First Spoiler----------

煽り「90人のナックルを前にユピーは!!」 
Narrator: "Before Yupi is 90 Knuckles!!

　HUNTERHUNTER 
　No.285?生存 
　HUNTER X HUNTER
　No. 285 Survival
　
　　　【ユピーに襲い掛かる無数のナックル】 　　　 
　　　[A countless number of Knuckles rush onto Yupi]
　　　ザシュッ 
　　　[Zash]

　　　【鞭のようにしなるユピーの腕が、ナックルの分身ゼbr />?横なぎに 
　　　[With Yupi's whip-like attack, go besides the Knuckle Bunshins.

数対切り裂く。一本の腕が、本物のナックルの脇をかすめぼbr />?いる】 
and cuts up a number of them. One arm skims the real Knuckle's side.]

ナックル（くそっ。この攻撃はマジでヤバイぜ） 
Knuckle: (Damn. This attack is really dangerous.)
　　　　（だが、それだけに丸腰のボスを放ってはおけねぼbr />?） 
　　　　(But I can't leave Boss unarmed, alone.)
　　　　（なんとか、ボスが逃げるための隙を作るんだ。ゼbr />?ュートを 
　　　　(Somehow I need to create an opportunity for Boss to run away. 

探すのはその後でいい！） 
Then I can search for Shoot afterwards!)

　　　【ユピーの背後に回るナックル】 
　　　[Knuckle faces Yupi's back]

ユピー「！！」 
Yupi: "!!"
　　　（来たかっ！　こいつが本物か！） 
　　　(He's coming!? This one's the real one!?)
　　　　ググッ 
　　　　Guguh
　　　【ユピーの腕の一本に力がこもる】
　　　　[Yupi focuses his power into one arm] 
　　　（撃って来いよ。認めてやったんだからな） 
　　　　(Bring on your attack. Because I've recognized it.)
　　　（お前らは俺の知らない力の使い方を知っている） 
　　　　(I know about my power that you don't know of.)
　　　（だが、散々虚仮にされたおかげで、よくわかったぼbr />?） 
　　　　(But because of you I made a terrible mistake, I know that well.)
　　　（俺を無力化する一撃はない） 
　　　(I won't become powerless)
　　　（ならば！！） 
　　　(So then!!)

　　　　ススス 
　　　 Sususu
　　　【ナックルが後ろに間合いを取る】 
　　　[Knuckle takes the interval behind]
　　　
ピー「！？」 
Pii: "!?"
　　　（来ないだと？） 
　　　(He didn't come?)
　　　（なぜだ？　警戒（よ）まれたか） 
　　　(Why? The warning was rare?)

　　　　ザザザザザザ 
　　　　Zazazazazaza
　　　【ナックルの分身がユピーの周りを旋回する】 
　　　[The Knuckle bunshins revolve around Yupi]
　　　【モラウを見るナックル】 　　
　　　[Knuckle looks at Morau]
　　　【モラウは紫煙機兵隊の操作に専念しているのか、夼br />?量の汗を
　　　流して、集中している】 
　　　[Morau is devoting attention to operating all the Purple Smoke Machine 
Soldiers, he's concentrating and sweating a lot.]

ナックル（なぜだ、ボス。どうして、まだそこに） 
Knuckle: (Why, Boss. Why this far.)

　　　　ザシュッ 
　　　　Zashu
　　　　ガッ、ガッ 
　　　　Gah, Gah

　　　【交戦する数体の紫煙機兵隊とユピー。切り裂かれゼbr />?紫煙機兵 
隊の間をぬって襲い掛かった一体は、ユピーに接近するも砼br />?壊される 】 
　　　[The Purple Smoke Machine Soldiers and Yupi fight. While one Purple 
Smoke Machine Soldier disappears, one swooped down, and was destroyed when 
it got close to Yupii]

ユピー（後ろか！） 
　　　(Behind!?)

　　　　ガスッ　ヒユッ 
　　　Gasuh Hiyu
　　　 
　　　【別の一体が、ユピーの背中を殴り、そのままとびぼbr />?く】 
　　　[A different one, attacks Yupi's back, and that way, jumps back.]

ユピー（逃した） 
　　　(Ran away.)
　　　（だが、攻撃が軽い！　あいつもダミーか） 
　　　(But, the attack is minor! This guy's also a dummy.)
　　　（どういうつもりだ！） 
　　　(What kind of plan do they have!?)
　 
　　　【モラウを睨むユピー】 
　　　[Morau scowls at Yupi]

ユピー（この煙どもに脅威はない。ならば、あいつを殺（ゼbr />?）る）　 
Yupi: (These smoke guys aren't a threat. So I'll kill that guy.)
　　　【下の二本の腕で大地を打ちつけ、地面に水平な角庼br />?で跳ぶ】 
　　　[He breaks the ground with two arms, he jumps to level ground.]
　　　【ミサイルのようにモラウに迫るユピー】 
　　　[Yupi a missile-like thing draws towards Yupi.]

ナックル「まずった！」 
Knuckle: "This has gotten messed up!"

　　　【焦るナックルにモラウがニヤリと笑う】 
　　　[Knuckle runs hastily towards Morau, who grins and smiles.]

　　　　「な！？」 
　　　　"Wha!?"

モラウ（俺はあいつを逃がしちまった上に、武器もなくしぼbr />?） 
　　　(I'm above running away from him, and I have no weapon.)
　　　（生き残るなら、お前のほうだろ） 
　　　(If you survive is your concern.)
　　　「信じてるぜ。弟子」　　　　　 
　　　"Believe, pupil."

　　　　ドドドドド　 
　　　　Do Do Do Do Do

　　　【一丸となってその場を去っていく、紫煙機兵隊。ぼbr />?の塊の中 
で、ナックルの両腕は紫煙機兵隊に捕まれており、ひきづゼbr />?れている 】 
　　　[In one lump, they leaves that place, the Purple Smoke Machine Soldeirs.
In that katamari, Knuckle's arms are caught in Purple Smoke Soldiers, he's 
pulled in.]

　　　　ドオオオオオン 
　　　　DOOOOOON

ナックル「な、待てよ！　おい！」 
Knuckle: "Wha, Wait! Hey!"

　　　【壁のある場所にナックル。周りにいる紫煙機兵隊ぼbr />?薄れて、 
消えて行く】 
　　　[Knuckle goes to where there's a wall. The Purple Smoke Machine Soldiers 
around him fade, and disappear.]

　　　　「あ。おいっ。待てってば」 
　　　　"Ah.. Hey. I said to wait."

　　　【最後に残った紫煙機兵隊が、モラウの姿になり、覼br />?指をぐっと立てる。
そして消える】 
　　　[The last remaining Purple Smoke Machine Soldier changes into the 
form of Morau, giving the thumbs up, and disappears.]

　　　　「師匠・・・」 
　　　　[Master...]

　　　【泣きながら、崩れ落ちるナックル】 
　　　[Knuckle weeps falls down.]


声だけ「う・・・」 
Voice: "U...."
声だけ「気がついた？」 
Voice: "Did you regain consciousness?"

　　　【視界が開くと、そこにパームがいる】 
　　　[The field of vision opens, and Palm is there.]
　　　　　　 
シュート「くっ」 
Shoot. "Kuh."

　　　【痛みで崩れ落ちそうになるシュートをパームが支ぼbr />?る】 
　　　[Crumpled in pain, Shoot is supported by Palm.]

シュート「すまない。そうだ・・・、ナックルは師匠は？〼br />? 
Shoot: "Sorry. Oh, right... How are Knuckle and master?"

　　　【パームの脇に水晶球がある】 
　　　[Next to Palm, there's a crystal ball.]

　　　　「それで見てたのか？」 
　　　　"You saw with that?"

パーム「ええ。一部始終」 
Palm: "Yes. The whole story."
　　　「状況は最悪よ」 
　　　"The situation is terrible."
　　　「覚悟して。あなたを、休ませるために助けたわけぼbr />?ゃない」 
　　　"Prepare yourself. I didn't save you so you could rest."


煽り「死闘の果てに生き残るのはだれか!!」 
Narrator: "Who survived the battle to the death to the end!!?"


----------



## Danchou (Oct 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Second spoiler_ 



----------Second Spoiler----------

煽り「最強師弟!!」 
Narrator: "The strongest teacher and student!!"

　HUNTERHUNTER 
　No.285?犠牲者 
　HUNTER X HUNTER
　No. 285 Victim
　

モラウ（ナックルの奴普通じゃねえ!! シュートに何があったんだ？） 
Morau: (This isn't the usual Knuckle!! What happened to Shoot?)
ナックル「シュートどこやったって聞ィてんだァああ!! コラァあああ!」 
Knuckle: "Did you hear me? I said where did you put Shoot!! KORAAAAA!"
ユピー「あ?」 
Yupi: "Ah?"
　　　（コイツ!!勘違いしてやがるのか!! ） 
　　　(This guy!! He's misunderstood something!!) 
　　　（なら利用しねえ手はねえ!!）　
　　　(Then if I don't use it, I have no hand!!)
　　　「ここだよ」 
　　　"Here."

【自分の腹を指差すユピー】 
[Yupi points at his own stomach.]

ナックル「ま まさかてめッ!!! 喰ったのか!?」 
Knuckle: "I-It can't be, you bastard!! You ate him!?"
モラウ「ナックルゥウウウッー!!安い挑発だァあああ!!　」 
Morau: "Knuckleeeeeee!! This is cheap provocation!!"
ユピー「くくレアモノは最高に美味だぜ」 
Yupi: "Kuku, rare prey has good flavor."
ナックル「てッ!!!」 
Knuckle"You!!!"
　　　 「めェええええええええええ!!!」 
　　　"Bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaard!!!"
モラウ（チッ!!全く周りが見えてねえ!!毎度の事だが全く進歩がねえ!!） 
Morau: (Damn!! He can't see his surroundings at all!! Every time, there's 
no progress!!)
　　　（カウンターだけは喰うんじゃねえぞ!!） 
　　　(He's not even taking in the counter!!)

　　　【ナックルが殴りかかる】 
　　　[Knuckle goes to attack]

　　　【同時に複数の分身も襲い掛かる】 
　　　[At the same time, several bunshins swoop down.]

ユピー「見分けがつかねえェ!!だがそれでいいくれてやる一発はな!」 
Yupi: "You can't see a difference!! But it's fine to give you one shot!"
ナックル「オオオぉらああああああ!!!」 
Knuckle: "OOOOORAAAAAAAAAA!!!!"
　　　　「打ッ打打！」 
　　　　"Strike strike strike!"
　　 「!!!　ッゥゥウ!!うらうらうらァアアアア!!」 
　　 "!!! uuuuU!! URAURAURAAAAAA!!"

　　　【ナックルがユピー連打】 
　　　「Knuckle barrages Yupi"

ユピー（ググッ!!7 82223!!） 
Yupi: "Guguh!? 782,223!!)
　　　（何発殴ってンだァあコラァアア!!!） 
　　　(How mant strikes, KORAAAA!!!)
　　　（一発ってんだろうがッッ!!） 
　　　(It's just one, right!!)

　　【ユピーの背中の巨大化した右腕が動く】 
　　[Yupi's right arm became huge on his moved to his back]

ユピー（狙いは）
Yupi: (Aim is) 

【背中の右腕が大きな円を描きモラウに迫る】 
[The right arm on his back draws a big circle and draws near Morau."

ユピー「てめえだ!!」 
Yupi: "Bastard!!"
モラウ「!!」 
Morau: "!!"

　　　【モラウに直撃】 
　　　[Morau is hit directly]

ユピー「!?　煙ッ!!」 
Yupi: "!? Smoke!!"
モラウ（野郎!& #33;　そうくることは可能性の一つとして当然の選択だろう㼢r />??） 
Morau: (Bastard!! With the probability of you coming one thing that's obvious 
is to choose this, right?)
　　　（この状況で俺を狙ってくるたぁ見かけ以上にキレーbr />???!） 
　　　(In this situation you would go come to me, you're cutting the appearance 
and more??!)
　　　（イヤ?!!　既に!!） 
　　　(No?!! Too late!!)
　　　（俺を上回っていたのか!!!） 
　　　(It went past me!!!)

　　　【ユピーの背中の左拳が円を描き５対のナックルの羼br />?れの寸前に迫る】 
　　　[Yupi's left arm on his back draws a circle of 5 pairs of Knuckles 
and draws right near them]

ユピー（てめえらが!!） 
Yupi: (You bastards!!)
　　　（戦闘慣れしてんのは理解ってんだッ!!昨日今日のコンビじゃねえ!!） 
　　　(I understand your battle experience!! Only recently you were a combo, 
right!!?)
モラウ「!!!」 
Morau: "!!!"

ユピー（通常じゃ絶対ェッ!!! 気づかねえほどの五体の自然な配置!!） 
　　　(It's absolutely normal!!! I didn't recognize the degree of the body's 
natural disposition!!!)
　　　（だが死角はそこだけだ!!） 
　　　(But there's a blind spot there!!)
　　　（一人分のスペースのなッ！!） 
　　　(In one person's space!!)

モラウ（なんだこりゃあッ!!マジかよ!!!） 
Morau: (What the hell is this!! Is this serioes!!!)
　　　（もしかして終わったか？いや確実だな）
　　　(Maybe it's over? No, it's certain.)
　　　（紫煙機兵隊〟はクッションにはならねえ!!） 
　　　(Purple Smoke Machine Soldier won't become a cusion!!)
　　　（このタイミングは!!） 
　　　(This timing!!)
　　　（俺が〝紫煙機兵隊〟を出した時からすでに予想しぼbr />?やがったのか） 
　　　(The time I sent out "Purple Smoke Machine Soldier" the prediction 
had already happened?)
　　　（本体の俺がナックルの分身を盾に隠れることを見押br />?いてやがった!!） 
　　　(He's seen through that the real me is hidden behind the shield of 
Knuckle bunshins!!)
　　　（俺の分身と本体を同時に攻撃!!） 
　　　(He'll attack my bunshins and me simultaneously!!) 
　　　（やられた!!避けきれねえッ!!!） 
　　　(He got me!! I can't protect myself!!!)
　　　（疲弊しきった俺が”堅”で防御しても無駄だろうぼbr />?） 
　　　(If the exhausted me defends "hard" it'll be useless, though.)
　　　「堅!!」 
　　　"Hard!!"

　　　【ユピーの拳がナックルの群れを突きぬけ隠れてたーbr />?ラウに直撃】 
　　　[Yupi's fist stabs into the group of Knuckles and hits to concealed 
Morau]

モラウ「ぐほォはァあああ!!」 
Morau: "Guboohaaaa!!"
ナックル「???」 
Knuckle: "???"
　　　　　【吹っ飛ぶモラウ】 
　　　　　[Morau is sent flying.]
　　
ナックル「何ィイイ!!???」 
Knuckle: "Whaaaaaat!!???"

　　　　【ユピーの前腕の拳がナックルに迫る】 
　　　　[Yupi's forearm fist goes towards Knuckle]

ユピー「そしておまえもだ」 
Yupi: "And you too"
ナックル「モラッッ!!!グッ!!!」 
Knuckle: "Morahh!! Guhh!!!"

　　　【拳が当たり吹っ飛ぶナックル　空中を体勢を立て盼br />?し着地】 
　　　[His fist connected and sent Knuckle flying. He corrects his posture 
in the air, and lands.]
　　　　 
ユピー「チッ!!カス当たりか」 
Yupi: "Damn! It wasn't a good hit, eh?]

　　　【モラウの元へ駆け寄るナックル】 
　　　[Knuckle runs back to Morau]

ナックル「モラウゥうううううううううううう!!!」 
Knuckle: "MORAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!"
モラウ「へッ!!なんてェ顔してやがる情けねえ!!」 
Morau: "Heh!! What sort of face are you making, that's not compassion!!"
ナックル「ハァ！　ハァ!!　師ッ!!!」 
Knuckle: "Ha! Ha!! Master!!!"
モラウ「いいいかナックル!!」 
Morau: "OOOkay, Knuckle!!"
　　　「お 俺はこのまま死んでも〝紫煙機兵隊〟を解除しない」 
　　　"I-If I die like this, "Purple Smoke Machine Soldier" won't cancel."
　　　「だ だからおまえは〝紫煙機兵隊〟に紛れて逃げるんだ」 
　　　"S-So you slip into "Purple Smoke Machine Soldier" and escape."
　　　「ここれ以上奴と戦うな」 
　　　"Don't fight with that guy anymore."
　　　「お 俺がおまえに授ける最後の作戦だ命令違反は許さねえ」 
　　　"T-This is the last stratagy I'll be teaching you, so don't disobey 
my orders."
ナックル「うッうッ　師匠」 
Knuckle: "O-okay, master."
モラウ「た楽しかったぜお おめえらのグッ！」 
Morau: "It's been fun, being with you guys!"
　　　「い 行けェエエエエエエッ！」 
　　　"Gooooooooooo!"
　 
　　　　【力尽きるモラウ】 
　　　　[Morau's power is exhausted]

ナックル「し 師匠ォオオオオオオオオオオオオオオ!!!」 
Knuckle: "M-MASTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!!!"

　　　　【〝紫煙機兵隊〟が散り散りになって逃げ惑う】 
　　　　["Purple Smoke Machine Soldier" gets scattered trying to escape."

ユピー（何ィイイ？？絶命しても念が作動するだと？聞いぼbr />?ねえぞ） 
Yupi: "WHAAAAT?? Even after life ends, nen still works? I haven't heard 
that."
　　　（だが） 
　　　　(But)

　　　　【無数のナックルが逃げる中　一体だけユピーに吼br />?かって歩いてる】 
　　　　[Among the countless Knuckles that run away, only one faces Yupi 
and steps towards him.]

ユピー（やはりな） 
Yupi: (As I thought.)
　　　（くくおまえはそういう奴だ馬鹿の一つ覚え 悲しき習性） 
　　　(Kuku, he's that kind of person. The one memorable thing is stupidity. 
It's a sad trait.)
　　　（仲間が殺られりゃあ絶対ェ向かってくる!!） 
　　　(If someone kills one of his allies, he must face them!!)
ナックル「師匠」 
Knuckle: "Master."
　　　　「聞けッかよ!!聞けるわけねだろォオオ!!!」 
　　　　"Can you hear me!!? You can't here me, can you!!!"
　　　　
　　　【ナックルがだらだらの涙　抜け殻のような表情】 
　　　[Tears pour out of Knuckle He has a facial expression like an empty 
shell.]

ユピー「くく」 
Yupi: "Kuku."

　　　【豹変するナックルの顔】 
　　　[There's a sudden change in Knuckle's face.]

ナックル「てめえは!!」 
Knuckle: "You bastard!!"
　　　　「許さねえ一億回一億回ブッコロッ!!」 
　　　　"I'll never forgive you. A million times a million times, I'll kill 
you!!"
　　　　「ウァららららららららあああああ!!」 
　　　　"UARARARARARARARARAAAAAA!!"

　　　【ナックルがユピーを連打】 
　　　[Knuckle Barrages Yupi]

ユピー 「ッ!!ッ!!」 
Yupi: "H!! H!!"
　　　 「一体何十発だァ？てめえに殴られんのは！??」 
　　　 "Just how many tens of shots? You're beating!??"
「やっと返せるな アバヨおまえはよくやったぜ」 
"I finally can't return, farewell, you've done well" 

　　　【ユピーの背中の両拳がナックルを直撃　吹っ飛ばぼbr />?】 
　　　[Yupi's back's Jyanken hits Knuckle, sending him flying.]

ユピー「ジ・エンド！」 
Yupi: "The End!"
　　　「くくだがマジ面白れえ!!?何ッ?!!!」 
　　　"Kuku, But it was really interesting!!? What?!!!"

　　　　【ナックルがよろよろ立ち上がる】 
　　　　[Knuckle unsteadily gets to his feet.]

ユピー「馬鹿な渾身の一撃生きてるわけねえッ!!」 
Yupi: "Impossible, there's no way you can still be alive after being hit 
with my attack with all my might!!"
トリタテン「ケッーケケッ!!やっと俺様の出番だなァー!!」 
　　　　　「３０日間てめえの念を封じるぜッ!!」 
Toritaten: "Keeekekeh!! It's finally my turn!!
　　　　　"Your nen is sealed for 30 days!!"

煽り　モラウ死す!! 
Narrator: Morau dies!!


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

The second one sounds awesome  unfortunately it sounds very un-togashi.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, that's true. I think the first will turn out to be true.

Finally things are starting to move along.


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

Hopefully =/


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 28, 2008)

hey there people  lol we're getting closer and close to the 20k post i shall claim 

 Last chapter was crazy, and going by the spoilers, the next one seems MOTHERFUCKING CRAZY


----------



## Proxy (Oct 28, 2008)

Or will a noob to this thread, i.e. myself, take it


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

Or can you all stop talking about random "hey I get that post" and just talk about HxH ?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 28, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Wait until the Akira fight


f the akira fight... wait till the aka no ou vs *** 
you'll shit yaself 

the 2nd spoiler i dont like =/

1st one sounds fine with me though


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah that was so secretive with the name ***


So many characters...


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2008)

Fuck the spoilers sound awful

Poor Morau.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 28, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Yeah that was so secretive with the name ***
> 
> 
> So many characters...


you should be able to tell the character though 

and why is there no killua epicness in these spoilers... they must be fake


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 28, 2008)

How about we take bets on who's going to die first? 

I'm not even going to read the spoilers because they're too early imo.


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

I bet Morau, then Shoot.


----------



## Malumultimus (Oct 28, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> but from the look of it Fist Of The North Star looks bad



I don't think any shounen would exist without Hokuto no Ken. It's what took martial arts to a supernatural level and created rapidfire sledgehammer punching. JJBA and DB would've been a lot different, me thinks.


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

Lol, fist of the north star... try Ring ni Kakeru and alike.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 28, 2008)

Malumultimus said:


> I don't think any shounen would exist without Hokuto no Ken. It's what took martial arts to a supernatural level and created rapidfire sledgehammer punching. JJBA and DB would've been a lot different, me thinks.



I dont think anime and manga would have been that known as they are today if it wasnt for Ozama Tezuka.

But ye i agree that HNK definetly inspired JJBA and perhaps Berserk.

DB did a pretty good job on its own to set some clear standards for todays shounen though.


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

There are many mangas that did things like this, DBZ didn't come out until 86' and superpowers were kinda natural


----------



## Proxy (Oct 28, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Or can you all stop talking about random "hey I get that post" and just talk about HxH ?



What's HxH? 

What I like about this manga is that the author isn't afraid to kill of known characters. You never really know who is going to live or die.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 28, 2008)

Proxy said:


> What's HxH?
> 
> What I like about this manga is that the author isn't afraid to kill of known characters. You never really know who is going to live or die.


The only really "known" character he's killed off is Kaito, assuming im not forgeting someone.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 28, 2008)

Like Pokkle (sp?). It's because you've seen these characters before and you expected them to not be seen again, then they end up being killed off.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 28, 2008)

^ IS THAT FUCKING FLAMEBAIT I SEE


----------



## Proxy (Oct 28, 2008)

Killua said:


> ^ IS THAT FUCKING FLAMEBAIT I SEE



Never 

I expected him to survive, but I guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 28, 2008)

Actually, the post was directed at klown, but you got in just before me and I'm too lazy to edit.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2008)

Pokkle becoming ant feaces was fan service.


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

Pokkle


----------



## NeBy (Oct 28, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Pokkle becoming ant feaces was fan service.



LOLZ! 

That was so funny I tried to rep you, but it says I have to spread my replove (again).


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 28, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Pokkle becoming ant feaces was fan service.



Your mom is fan service


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

ANT SHIT, and if anything, it's called faeces


----------



## NeBy (Oct 28, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Or can you all stop talking about random "hey I get that post" and just talk about HxH ?



Look who's talking...


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 28, 2008)

Pokkuru solos SDK (Shit Dick Knob) and the rest of HxH verse blindfolded and no legs.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 28, 2008)

octobus > pokkoko


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Look who's talking...



Coming from the guy who always goes off-topic to tell others they're off-topic


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 28, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Coming from the *guy* who always goes off-topic to tell others they're off-topic




not a guy


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

Whatever


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 28, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> octobus > pokkoko



pokkoko? who's that?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 28, 2008)

Killua said:


> pokkoko? who's that?



ant faeces


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 28, 2008)

no but seriously, pokkoko?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 28, 2008)

when i said ant faeces
who did you think i mean ?to say no


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, considering Meruem is Pokkuru reborn I have no idea.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 28, 2008)

but you said no
who did you think of ?


----------



## Danchou (Oct 28, 2008)

Z0mg. This threads' reaching new lows. 

And unsurprisingly the mention of Pokkuro kicked it off.


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Pokkuru


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry for this randomness, but if you people were to give Gensuru a tier ranking, wich one would it be? I'm kinda curious, the guy had a dangerous ability and is a smart psycopath.


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, but his needness to touch someone and explain his ability is kinda bad


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 29, 2008)

yar, gensuru is quite an experienced nen user, much stronger than Gon at the time. His ability was quite a useful one but true the fact that he had to tell the people about it was a big downside for him. For him to use his main powerful attack, he only had to touch you and say the word 'bomber' i think, thats very useful if he were a spy or pretended to be your friend (just like what happened). 

 I cant remember whether that bomb had to wait until the timer went down so it could explode or whether gensuru could set it off whenever he wants, as if its the former, its not gonna be half as effective. Does the ability work if Gensuru is on the other half of the planet, has already set a bomb on you, and then phones you and tells you about his ability so he can set it off? thats would be awesome. 

 Against most people, in a fight, hes not gonna use that anyways (anyone faster than him can rush in and say 'i caught bomber', and he probably wont have time in a fight to touch someone and say 'bomber' unless theyre much slower and weaker than him, in which he wouldnt need this ability anyways.)

 In a fight, Gensuru's main ability is 'little flower' (yeah, i remember the name ), its very powerful, but any strong nen user adept at koubouryoku can put up a nen guard to minimise damage. I dont see Gensuru being able to take any of the fighters at genei ryodan.

 As for tiers, Id say he was below (all) ryodan, but over Gon (stronger than knuckles Id say aswell), put that where you want.


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

He's probably way weaker than Knuckle, Knuckle had Kaitou's basic fighting capabilities not to mention he's a well rounded and experienced nen user, he knew Killua and Gon's movements just by watching their aura, something that Gensuru couldn't.


----------



## bSupernova (Oct 29, 2008)

I underestimated Gensuru in my first read through GI. I agree he wouldn't be able to mess with any of the Ryodan but he is a formidable opponent for the "every day" hunters and newbies alike. Knuckles vs Gensuru would be interesting. I'd say the fight would start long before any punches were exchanged. It would largely depend on Knuckle's gullibility. I could easily see Gensuru befriending Knuckles and meeting all his requirements to place the bomb. Now as to what would happen next.. right now I don't know as I've forgotten how exactly that ability works and I haven't reached GI in this reread through.

Actual fighting ability though, I'm all in for Knuckles.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 29, 2008)

It seems the other spoilers scripts were fake. 

This is the supposedly the real one. Plus we've got spoiler pics.


*Spoiler*: __ 



----------Fourth Spoiler----------
No.285?分身 
No. 285 Bunshin (That means clone or replication. I don't feel like translating 
it because people know what it means.)

ヒナと蟻が歩いていると、建物に埋もれてるビゼフを発見 
Hina and an ant are walking and discover Bizef buried in a building.
命乞いをするビゼブは、地下の財宝をやるから助けてくれぼbr />?言う 
Bizef, begging for his life, he says he'd bring them the treasures in the 
basement, to help him.
財宝に惹かれたヒナは石をどかして助ける 
The treasures attract Hina and she moves the stones to help him.

一方、ユピーの周りには沢山のナックル 
Other party, there are many Knuckles around Yupi.
ユピーは分身に紛れて本物が攻撃する作戦だと踏んでいる 
It seems that Yupi has the stratagy to attack the real one that slipped 
into the bunshins.
その間もユピーの攻撃でどんどん消えていく分身 
In that time, Yupi's attack rapidly makes the bunshins disappear.
ユピーはわざとスキをつくり、攻撃を誘導する 
Yupi purposely makes an opportunity, guiding an attack.
そしてそこを突いてきたナックルを攻撃するが、それも分躼br />? 
And there a thrust comes of Knuckle attacking, but that is also a bunshin.

ユピー「てめぇ・・・・・・！！」 
Yupi: "Bastard......!!"
モラウ「ようやく気付いたかマヌケ　本物なんざ始めっかゼbr />?いねェんだよ」 
Morau: "Is he gradually becoming aware, that idiot. The real one wasn't 
there from the beginning."

ユピーは巨大化し、「ぶっ殺す！！！」 
Yupi becomes giant, "I'll kill you!!!"

そこにナックルのパンチが炸裂する 
There Knuckle's punch explodes.

ユピー（いるじゃねーか！！！本物！！！）
Yupi: (You're there, aren't you!!! Real one!!!) 
ナックル（当たりめーだろ！！！！） 
Knuckle: (Of course!!!!)

0:07:29:41





Cotdamn, I hate how the fake spoilers are actually more interesting than the real deal!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2008)

Damn why did I have to click it!!!

Looks great tho.


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

LOOKS AWESOME!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2008)

Can I say what does everyone think of Pufu's ability? A little too haxxy perhaps?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 29, 2008)

^its perfectly liable to be buttwooped... one way or another... there must be some trick to it ?

liking the spoilers as well  
*Spoiler*: __ 



bunshin knuckles looks awesome


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 29, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Can I say what does everyone think of Pufu's ability? A little too haxxy perhaps?



Yeah id say so, its pretty insane  theres no underestimating Pufu now, not when he can chibi himself and kick your ass  the only way you can logically take him down (when hes chibi bunchin thing) is with a very powerful attack with a wide range (e.g. hyakushiki kannon?) Also what hasnt been mentioned is that he was the one who could 'give'/'teach' hatsu to others (like what he did to Zittoh, yes, the one that got wtfpwned by Silva), that hasnt been explained yet.

 overall Pufu i would say is probably more than just a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), is extremely haxxed, and deserves his place as a royal guard


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Can I say what does everyone think of Pufu's ability? A little too haxxy perhaps?



I said that already


----------



## Danchou (Oct 29, 2008)

Pufu's ability is hax, but he still needs to show form of offensive power.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2008)

He was able to hypontise aswell but not exactly offensive I guess.


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Pufu's ability is hax, but he still needs to show form of offensive power.



Well, defensively no one can harm him -_-;


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 29, 2008)

Wonder how that power is supposed to protect The King?


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Annoy the enemies


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 29, 2008)

i am closing my eyes
are you talking about spoilers


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Besides me saying "LOOKS AWESOME"


no


----------



## NeBy (Oct 29, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Coming from the guy who always goes off-topic to tell others they're off-topic



But also coming from the guy who makes up for that by posting huge, thoughtful and relevant posts. 

That said, you're right; I post a 'you guys are off topic" post for every 10 off-topic posts you make, and I still have to post 5 a week of those! Goes to show...



hgfdsahjkl said:


> not a guy



 :sweat 



Reckoner said:


> Z0mg. This threads' reaching new lows.
> 
> And unsurprisingly the mention of Pokkuro kicked it off.



I concur 



uchiha-alia said:


> yar, gensuru is quite an experienced nen user, much stronger than Gon at the time. His ability was quite a useful one but true the fact that he had to tell the people about it was a big downside for him. For him to use his main powerful attack, he only had to touch you and say the word 'bomber' i think, thats very useful if he were a spy or pretended to be your friend (just like what happened).
> 
> In a fight, Gensuru's main ability is 'little flower' (yeah, i remember the name ), its very powerful, but any strong nen user adept at koubouryoku can put up a nen guard to minimise damage. I dont see Gensuru being able to take any of the fighters at genei ryodan.
> 
> As for tiers, Id say he was below (all) ryodan, but over Gon (stronger than knuckles Id say aswell), put that where you want.



You really think that? I don't know...he was pretty strong. The only way he lost to Gon was because it was prepared (setup). Are you saying he's even weaker then, say, Shizuku? I mean, she had it already difficult against the spiderdude. And she's a dumb goat. I see Gensuru's, when he's at his peak, putting up a good fight against the weaker GR, probably even beating the weakest (or the dumbest).

As far as level goes, I wouldn't put him between Gon and Knuckles as some do, but rather between Knuckle and Morau.



Reckoner said:


> It seems the other spoilers scripts were fake.
> 
> This is the supposedly the real one. Plus we've got spoiler pics.
> 
> Cotdamn, I hate how the fake spoilers are actually more interesting than the real deal!



Lol. Maybe Togashi *IS* losing his (genius) touch?



uchiha-alia said:


> Yeah id say so, its pretty insane  theres no underestimating Pufu now, not when he can chibi himself and kick your ass  the only way you can logically take him down (when hes chibi bunchin thing) is with a very powerful attack with a wide range (e.g. hyakushiki kannon?) Also what hasnt been mentioned is that he was the one who could 'give'/'teach' hatsu to others (like what he did to Zittoh, yes, the one that got wtfpwned by Silva), that hasnt been explained yet.
> 
> overall Pufu i would say is probably more than just a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), is extremely haxxed, and deserves his place as a royal guard



Hmpf. It's haxor against typical physical (nen) attacks, but not that strong overall, especially offensive-wise. But even defensive...all one needs is something that takes out the parts he consist off. Seems impossible with a classical nen-punch and such, ok, but we've already seen others. What about Killua's electricity attack, for instance? That's pretty wide-area; if he succeeds in hitting Pufu once, it won't really matter if he can go into dust and resemble himself; ALL parts will be electrified (and probably unable to do anything). Maybe he could make it high voltage enough to destroy the dust into crispy ashes.

That said, if he's going to Pitou's place (because he thinks the king is there), Gon is probably the worst off; him being reinforcement and into punches, and all that. And I think Pufu IS going there, so it will be between Pufu and Gon (Pitou won't do anything until she healed snotgirl).



hgfdsahjkl said:


> i am closing my eyes
> are you talking about spoilers



Nah, not really, apart from the fact Knuckles and Morau die at the end of this latest chapter.


*BTW, guys, the poll about why hxh is (one of) the best manga/anime is fixed and ok for multichoice now! Please vote and post your opinion. Or re-vote (for those that already did, because I guess your vote has gone).

You can find it here:

3*


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 29, 2008)

> Nah, not really, apart from the fact Knuckles and Morau die at the end of this latest chapter



are you serious


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

No one died


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 29, 2008)

damn it no one dies is still a spoiler 

it is a lose lose situation


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Not if you read it.


----------



## Felix (Oct 29, 2008)

Everyone dies
HxH ends

Togashi can now fap all day


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 29, 2008)

> Hmpf. It's haxor against typical physical (nen) attacks, but not that strong overall, especially offensive-wise. But even defensive...all one needs is something that takes out the parts he consist off. Seems impossible with a classical nen-punch and such, ok, but we've already seen others. What about Killua's electricity attack, for instance? That's pretty wide-area; if he succeeds in hitting Pufu once, it won't really matter if he can go into dust and resemble himself; ALL parts will be electrified (and probably unable to do anything). Maybe he could make it high voltage enough to destroy the dust into crispy ashes.
> 
> That said, if he's going to Pitou's place (because he thinks the king is there), Gon is probably the worst off; him being reinforcement and into punches, and all that. And I think Pufu IS going there, so it will be between Pufu and Gon (Pitou won't do anything until she healed snotgirl).



i see two way to beat pufu
first electricity as you said
second asphyxia but since moru used that before

i see a big chance that killua will be the one to stop him



> Everyone dies
> HxH ends
> 
> Togashi can now fap all day




when the king eats netero


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

That really sounds like something Togashi might do.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 29, 2008)

what is the problem with all of them dying ( ofcourse killua and gon will escape)

new hunters will come after the king and his RG anyway


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

No, I mean, He'd finish the series like that.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 29, 2008)

nah he cant end it like that


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Have you read Yu Yu Hakushou ?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 29, 2008)

did all of them die


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Nope, he just ended something that should have been a helluva long arc with a chapter summing it up, then he ended the manga.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 29, 2008)

togashi


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Is a giant ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Fran (Oct 29, 2008)

lol, YYH's ending was pretty awful although the minor character's fights were good. I hope Togashi does better with HxH


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

At this rate I might not live to see the ending.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 29, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> are you serious



No, just mess'n with y'a! 

I know how paranoid you are about glancing at spoilers! 

OK, I read your panick in knowing THAT, so...let's just say it's possible they die, but it's also possible they live, and everything in between...

*And now... VOTE!!*

Post pics of your ex's thread.

Before our forum disappears!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2008)

Neby post more spoilers and we'll refuse to vote in your thread


----------



## NeBy (Oct 29, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Neby post more spoilers and we'll refuse to vote in your thread



 I didn't post any (real) spoilers!

To say they could live or die isn't a spoiler at all!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2008)

But it points to a direction the chapter is headed to


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 29, 2008)

shut up


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2008)

Lets dicuss the fact that it looks like Togashi can draw again.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 30, 2008)

Checked out the spoiler pictures..looks like more good stuff.  I do hope we see a bit of the King before the next damn break.

And I noticed the timer says 7 minutes...I predict Gon vs Pitou 200 chapters from now.


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2008)

togashi and endings  

i guess all great mangas suffer from those


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Lets dicuss the fact that it looks like Togashi can draw again.



He got 7 months to draw these chapters so


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> He got 7 months to draw these chapters so



he's only gonna draw 4 months worth


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

He probably drew all the chapters in 2 weeks


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2008)

you mean those sketches he decides to release once in awhile


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

Hell even im not that lazy...


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll say it again


10 chapters = one volume


Thus he release a volume when he wants some extra cash.


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2008)

lets hope he's wife gave him more inspiration


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

They're like 50 now, he doesn't get any any more.


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2008)

he's throwing tantrums


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 30, 2008)

Well shit Vault. You invaded my home turf 

You know what this means?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

Killua said:


> Well shit Vault. You invaded my home turf
> 
> You know what this means?


Pokku is still shit thouhg


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

Don't talk about Pokkuru please.


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2008)

Killua said:


> Well shit Vault. You invaded my home turf
> 
> You know what this means?



i have posted a few in here since way back  

and what does this mean


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Don't talk about Pokkuru please.


Dont tell me you also became one of his followers


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

No, I have just gotten enough of the talk.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 30, 2008)

Of course he's a follower.

I didn't even start Pokkuru now, neither have I the last couple of times. Seems people recognize him as awesome 

Vault, Last Sunday


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm not a follower


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2008)

no killua not that  

and dont make me start about yesterday


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

Killua said:


> Of course he's a follower.
> 
> I didn't even start Pokkuru now, neither have I the last couple of times. Seems people recognize him as awesome
> 
> Vault, Last Sunday


Only the weak and the noobs will follow him... Pokkuru awesome?? just look at his face.. my grandpa's dead cat is more awesome than him


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 30, 2008)

Pompy played Italian, we won fair and square. Lol at Arsenal though 

I know you're a closet follower Freija, you told me.


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

Agreed, Pokkuru looks like he was doodled by a three year old with bad drawing skillz.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

Killua i think you just got pwnd


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 30, 2008)

Freija? Owning me? This has never happened, if you don't count a couple of Pajhli incidents.


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

It's happened many times


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 30, 2008)

In your dreams fool.


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2008)

the villain who was chillin turned to amamiya 

you lost your mojo with the name change 

thus killua wins


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree with the Chelsea fan


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

Not really, I'm just tired with rebutting his retarded arguments. He can keep fanboying I'll just put him on my ignore list again.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> the villain who was chillin turned to amamiya
> 
> you lost your mojo with the name change
> 
> thus killua wins


Heretic... im the one that will protect Amamiya so watch out.. i can cook all your HxH's into breakfast. Dont Mess with amamiya because Ageha is dangerous.
Killua got pwnd AMAGAD and he cant defend his Dog- i mean Pokkuru


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2008)

killua always gets pwned , nothing really new there


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 30, 2008)

When you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) change names from these crossdressers come back please


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

Killua said:


> When you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) change names from these crossdressers come back please


Says the Pukkuru fan with killua name and mGS 4 sigy


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 30, 2008)

Killua said:


> When you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) change names from these crossdressers come back please



The only one being a crossdresser in this manga is Kurapica so shush


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 30, 2008)

Killua said:


> Pompy played Italian, we won fair and square.* Lol at Arsenal though *
> 
> I know you're a closet follower Freija, you told me.



not funny  WE NEED A DEFENSE GODDAMMIT  OR AT LEAST CLICHY AND ALMUNIA NEED A FUCKING TORTURE SESSION 

 lol pokkuru, this has been discussed again and again, of course we'd rather not bring it up, but since it did get brought up, we all know Pokkuru got raped then became ant shit after cowardly spilling all the secrets of nen to the enemy probably coz he was still bitter from getting wtfpwned by Kurapica for not even deserving to get through the fucking hunter exam. Maybe if he had kept the secrets from pitou like a proper man i would have some respect for him but for now he's pitiful


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

Ant shit is copyrighted 2008 to Peter a.k.a Freija


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 30, 2008)

^^
 then why is the member called Amamiya claiming it 


Amamiya said:


> Ant shit is copyrighted 2008 to Peter a.k.a Freija



does nothing to change the truth of the post above yours


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 30, 2008)

Pokkuro?


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> ^^
> then why is the member called Amamiya claiming it
> 
> 
> does nothing to change the truth of the post above yours



I'm always Peter


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 30, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Pokkuro?


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2008)

pokkuro was the one of the first canon fodder that got killed by the ants amirite


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, the one who also told them about nen.


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2008)

killua is a douche for being a fan of that guy  he sucked hard


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

Don't talk about him, we'll spiral into the fail convo again.


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2008)

butthurt thats what i always call him 

and your sig i started psyren after reading that chapter i stumbled upon it


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

request the package just click the link


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2008)

i dont have liberties to see that area 

how do you get into pimpin projects ? im a n00b at these projects


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

Usercp -> Group Memberships -> Trading Post


----------



## Danchou (Oct 30, 2008)

The HxH boxsets are going to be 40 bucks a pop. First ones 'll be released in December.

Why do I have the feeling they're going to butcher it.


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

What boxset ?


----------



## Danchou (Oct 30, 2008)

The Viz media boxset. You know HxH got licensed right?

They're planning to release boxsets of the tvseries. Dubbed and all. And they're prolly going to ruin it.

There's nobody who can do Hisoka as good as this guy.


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2008)

dub hxh D:


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> The Viz media boxset. You know HxH got licensed right?
> 
> They're planning to release boxsets of the tvseries. Dubbed and all. And they're prolly going to ruin it.
> 
> There's nobody who can do Hisoka as good as this guy.



 American Hisoka


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 30, 2008)

oh god... DONT DO IT VIZ  Dubs = fail + kids with deep voices. No voice could do Hisoka justice in the dub, its gonna be laughable... It'll be quite funny if Gon (ONCE AGAIN ) gets done by the same guy who does Naruto  

 oh, and Reckoner: use your OWN server to host images


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 30, 2008)

Whaaaa, vault in the HxH thread 

Reckoner is here too. Time to bait with some Kurapica related comments then


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 30, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> killua is a douche for being a fan of that guy  he sucked hard



this is what he really meant:


Vault023 said:


> killua is a douche for being a fan of that guy he sucked hard



 edited


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

Kurapica is awesome... and dont forget.
Hisoka>Kuroro


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> oh god... DONT DO IT VIZ  Dubs = fail + kids with deep voices. No voice could do Hisoka justice in the dub, its gonna be laughable... It'll be quite funny if Gon (ONCE AGAIN ) gets done by the same guy who does Naruto
> 
> oh, and Reckoner: use your OWN server to host images



 I heard Naruto's voice I laughed my ass off.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

GON believe it??? noooo just nooo


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

BELIEVE IT!


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2008)

lol gon saying believe it


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

That's would sound so fishy


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 30, 2008)

IM GONNA FIND MY DAD- BELIEVE IT!

 I just got a quick vision of when Gon and Nobunaga were arm-wrestling, when Gon went on a speech about friendship and shit, and then slammed Nobunaga's hand down- silencing everyone. this would be epic if Gon does that, slams Nobunagas hand down and then screams 'BELIEVE IT' to all the ryodan 

 but seriously, NO TO DUB HXH


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

Not to mention that in dubs the cut the cool stuff that the original has !


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

Not to mention that the dubs are in English


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 30, 2008)

chap 285 raw here: Link removed

pretty cool chap overall...


----------



## Teach (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey guys I watched till ep 62. Zoldyeck vs Kuroro was epic. Nen stuff is quite confusing though 

Great series.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 30, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> Hey guys I watched till ep 62. Zoldyeck vs Kuroro was epic. Nen stuff is quite confusing though
> 
> Great series.



 its what we do, recruit new fans who can share our rage at togashi 
glad you liked the series, and damn right Kuroro V Zenoa and Silva was epic, as is the nen system. General questions lol: favourite fight, fav. character, favourite episode...

 dont forget the OVA's and if ya want, give the manga a try (just as awesome if not more)

 as for current chapter, looks quite good. RAW's been out for a while but you guys shouldnt expect scans for awhile either


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 30, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> Hey guys I watched till ep 62. Zoldyeck vs Kuroro was epic. Nen stuff is quite confusing though
> 
> Great series.



Good to see that you are enjoying it, and the nen system is indeed confusing.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 30, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> its what we do, recruit new fans who can share our rage at togashi
> glad you liked the series, and damn right Kuroro V Zenoa and Silva was epic, as is the nen system. General questions lol: favourite fight, fav. character, favourite episode...
> 
> dont forget the OVA's and if ya want, give the manga a try (just as awesome if not more)
> ...



Yes, we bow down to our God Togashi and curse him at the same time!


VOTE now!: he'll just lose the sharingan


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 30, 2008)

> Fav char: Hisoka, *Kuroro(based on only 61 and 62)*


Oh, you'll like him even more after you've watched the OVA. And Hisoka too, in Yorkshin Ova 1 and 8. Some great Hisoka moments in those 2 eps.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2008)

Kurapica's a trap? News to us



> Fav char: Hisoka, Kuroro(based on only 61 and 62) and Gon.



Really no Killua? Thats surprising.


----------



## Fran (Oct 30, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> IM GONNA FIND MY DAD- BELIEVE IT!
> 
> I just got a quick vision of when Gon and Nobunaga were arm-wrestling, when Gon went on a speech about friendship and shit, and then slammed Nobunaga's hand down- silencing everyone. this would be epic if Gon does that, slams Nobunagas hand down and then screams 'BELIEVE IT' to all the ryodan
> 
> but seriously, NO TO DUB HXH






Fucking epic.
I remember that scene well.

'Well why don't you shed a tear for all those people you killed, DATTEBAYOOOOOOOOOOOOOO'!

 Love you


----------



## Fran (Oct 30, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Oh, you'll like him even more after you've watched the OVA. And Hisoka too, in Yorkshin Ova 1 and 8. Some great Hisoka moments in those 2 eps.



I believe you're referring to this



edit: errr. double post


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh yeah. It got me blood pumping.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2008)

Can you just imagine Greed Island dub?


----------



## Iris (Oct 31, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Can you just imagine Greed Island dub?



I don't think we wanna, lol.


----------



## Fran (Oct 31, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Can you just imagine Greed Island dub?





Oh god lets simulate all of these:

"Yo Gon, 'gotta freakin' sweet lucky dice!"

Urghh.
I'm getting shudders thinking about Bisuke's English Voice.
And Hisokas.

How are they going to reproduce the manly effeminate 'Bungeeeeee Gum!'


----------



## Proxy (Oct 31, 2008)

It's going to be like Orochimaru's dubbed voice, only worse. It can't be that bad, right?


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 31, 2008)

Why the fuck are we discussing dubs? Has anything been announced?

Only dub worth watching is DB/DBZ, which is hellishly epic.


----------



## Freija (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, they announced the release of a boxset.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 31, 2008)

I hope they start animating the Chimera ant ark soon


----------



## Freija (Oct 31, 2008)

Not until it's over, sadly D:


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2008)

is it gonna be in OVAs or real episodes?


----------



## Freija (Oct 31, 2008)

How would we know, all we know is that the anime status is "Hiatus"


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2008)

well i hope episodes ¬___¬


----------



## Freija (Oct 31, 2008)

We all hoped that Togashi would stop this shit.


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2008)

did he ever do this bullshit with YYH?


----------



## Freija (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, kinda, but not as much, instead he just ended the manga with a single chapter (he skipped an entire arc, and three years in-between and just made a character give us a summary)


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 31, 2008)

If they ever animate the Ant-arc i really hope it's not looking like fucking GI.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 31, 2008)

^^^  imagine pitou ripping kaito's arm off, or Killua lopping dog ant's head off, in all those colourful tones, aww.. so sweet... he just wipped that guy in two :nyah


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2008)

oh damn no wonder YYH's ending fucking sucked 

i fear the same 

next chapter 

the ants where defeated and the world was at peace again, gon and killua continued their search for ging and after 2 years finally found him. the GR was finally defeated by the great efforts of ging, killua, gon, kurapica and leorio. after that kurapica'a clan was finally put to rest thus collecting all the crimson eyes


----------



## Freija (Oct 31, 2008)

That's how I can see it ending T_T


----------



## bSupernova (Oct 31, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> oh damn no wonder YYH's ending fucking sucked
> 
> i fear the same
> 
> ...



Don't jinx it


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 31, 2008)

naruto shippuden episode 82 = masterpiece

yeah i watch vampire knight i like it


----------



## NeBy (Oct 31, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> naruto shippuden episode 82 = masterpiece
> 
> yeah i watch vampire knight i like it



hmm...need to say something on topic first...ermm...go vote/post on our subforum; it's the last day!!!

Just watched Naruto myself: it's indeed, quite good, for a non-fighting episode. The mangaka finally succeeded in making an emo-scene that does not overdo it. It's been well prepared, since we've gradually seen more and more of (the character of) Asuma. Where he used to be a side-character, he was really getting a lot of screen-time lately, making him first important to the viewers, and then finishing him of. Quite brilliant.

And, contrary to the many, many...many...emo-moments about poor little Naruto's youth, this was actually very well executed and not overboard or too repetitive. The reactions and grief depicted were quite realistic this time. I felt rather moved by it.

Then again, I'm actually an emotional soul.





Deep down.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 31, 2008)

it was a masterpiece (one of of my all time favourite episodes)
cuz they used a genius director and animator called Hirofumi SUZUKI 

art,animation,colours and direction all were a top notch

he will be doing an action episode episode 85 wait for that


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 31, 2008)

GOGOGO POST


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 31, 2008)

Man I haven't watched Naruto in so long.  The recent chapters have been awesome though.  Especially since OP has been kind of lacking.


NeBy said:


> hmm...need to say something on topic first...ermm...go vote/post on our subforum; it's the last day!!!
> 
> Just watched Naruto myself: it's indeed, quite good, for a non-fighting episode. The mangaka finally succeeded in making an emo-scene that does not overdo it. It's been well prepared, since we've gradually seen more and more of (the character of) Asuma. Where he used to be a side-character, he was really getting a lot of screen-time lately, making him first important to the viewers, and then finishing him of. Quite brilliant.
> 
> ...



Some would say he gave a useless character some development so his death would seem important.  His death was pretty well done though..
*Spoiler*: __ 



Jiraiya's


 dying words were really good imo.

I'm not liking HunterxHunter fans having to wait while the new shitty Bleach chapter gets released like clockwork.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 31, 2008)

Naruto got released before that again which is just as bad.

OP has picked up lately after a smaller period of being shit.


----------



## bSupernova (Oct 31, 2008)

Christ we're always the last to get these after waiting so fucking long. Do we really need the 5 6 7 + groups working on the same shitty generic big ones


----------



## Danchou (Oct 31, 2008)

And the worst is that we get the earliest spoilers. So the wait is extra long.

The scanfolks must be thinking we're used to waiting for HxH chapters anyway.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 31, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> And the worst is that we get the earliest spoilers. So the wait is extra long.
> 
> The scanfolks must be thinking we're used to waiting for HxH chapters anyway.






Seriously though i wouldnt be surprised if they actually did that 

And i hope you didnt take it personaly that i went lolReckoner in one OBD thread the other day, i thought your claims were ridicilous, no offense.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 31, 2008)

HxH has been boring as hell for a long time now, that's why no one really gives a crap when to release it.


----------



## bSupernova (Oct 31, 2008)

> HxH has been boring as hell for a long time now


Agreed, specially when taking HxH's release timeframe into account.

Though nowhere near as boring/bad as the shit all over your sig and avatar or whatever other shounen you read for that matter.


----------



## Felix (Oct 31, 2008)

bSupernova said:


> Agreed, specially when taking HxH's release timeframe into account.
> 
> *Though nowhere near as boring/bad as the shit all over your sig and avatar or whatever other shounen you read for that matter.*



Do you even know what you are talking about?
Clown's Avy&Sig are not from a Shonen

Oh and most Shonens are superior to HxH right now
Except for Bleach, that one sucks all times.

Been loving D.Grayman alot lately


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 31, 2008)

bSupernova said:


> Though nowhere near as boring/bad as the shit all over your sig and avatar or whatever other shounen you read for that matter.


I lol'd, biggest fail this week.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 31, 2008)

bSupernova said:


> Agreed, specially when taking HxH's release timeframe into account.
> 
> Though nowhere near as boring/bad as the shit all over your sig and avatar or whatever other shounen you read for that matter.



Chaos Head a shounen 

And ye Bleach is for sure not superior atm to HxH, OP wasnt either until it picked up recently. Naruto is debatable since it had a couple of good chapters in a row but now its boring again.


----------



## bSupernova (Oct 31, 2008)

Felix said:


> Do you even know what you are talking about?
> Clown's Avy&Sig are not from a Shonen



Yes I know what I am talking about, it's Chaos Head and it's horrible, wasn't saying it's a shounen. Came off the wrong way that's all 




> Oh and most Shonens are superior to HxH right now
> Except for Bleach, that one sucks all times.



Your opinion is worthless to me as it is just that, an opinion, an absurd fabrication, not a fact and I only deal in facts.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 31, 2008)

bSupernova said:


> Yes I know what I am talking about, it's Chaos Head and it's horrible,


Play the Visual Novel and if you come back saying the same thing after that then you're confirmed gay.


----------



## Felix (Oct 31, 2008)

bSupernova said:


> Yes I know what I am talking about, it's Chaos Head and it's horrible, wasn't saying it's a shounen. Came off the wrong way that's all
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Keep lieing to yourself

Hunter x Hunter has been sub par for some years now, and it will continue like that until the plot advances. And that won't happen anytime soon if Togashi continues to focus 20 pages with Octopuses that want to be Solid Snake. (Yeah I know it's already finished, but it was fucking pathetic)


----------



## bSupernova (Oct 31, 2008)

I think playing the game already makes you pretty gay, so I think I'll pass, man.



Felix said:


> Keep lieing to yourself
> 
> Octopuses that want to be Solid Snake. (Yeah I know it's already finished, but it was fucking pathetic)



Haha two chapters of a minor character versus let's say, One Piece's whole arcs that are no better than a Naruto filler. Yeah forget HxH for trying to flesh out it's characters  Yeah, no, you're reaching pretty hard, trying to find something to hate on. It's hilarious.



> Hunter x Hunter has been sub par for some years now, and it will continue like that until the plot advances.



Hunter x Hunter isn't driven by plot, the characters drive the plot. It's been that way since the very beginning. Add to that the long hiatuses between vols and yeah, any simple minded fool would be led to believe this.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 31, 2008)

bSupernova said:


> I think playing the game already makes you pretty gay, so I think I'll pass, man.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 31, 2008)

Felix said:


> Keep lieing to yourself
> 
> Hunter x Hunter has been sub par for some years now, and it will continue like that until the plot advances. And that won't happen anytime soon if Togashi continues to focus 20 pages with Octopuses that want to be Solid Snake. (Yeah I know it's already finished, but it was fucking pathetic)



actually HxH isnt sub par
the last 30 chapters have been epic except the octobus

he wasnt lieing neither you
you haveing a different opinion doesnt make what you think a fact

good thing HxH is doing well in its sells
being no 1 for the last volume for a long time


----------



## Felix (Oct 31, 2008)

Supernova, did your parents say you are extraordinaire and intelligent?
Because you are such a stuck up prick for someone who just recently arrived that it's scary

Anyway, your opinions are indeed void.

Hunter X Hunter cannot compare to the image of it's former self. The art turned into ape shit, the plot is frozen due to nothing fucking happening in the chapters and the hiatsus don't help either

I still read it hoping that it returns and picks the pace of what it was before. 
If you can't recognize that there are superior Manga's, hell, even superior mediums of storytelling (You dissed Chaos Head novel, I can see your tasteful limits) then, you my son, are not that smart as you think

Believe in whatever you want, go infront of the mirror and keep boasting you are right, because in the end, you are the only one that matters to yourself

hgfdsahjkl: Sub par might not be the correct choice of words, but what I mean is. It's not what it was anymore, so in HxH levels, it is indeed sub-par


----------



## bSupernova (Oct 31, 2008)

Felix said:


> Supernova, did your parents say you are extraordinaire and intelligent?
> Because you are such a stuck up prick for someone who just recently arrived that it's scary



Guilty as charged 



> Anyway, your opinions are indeed void.



Hey, wait a minute, this sounds familiar!!



> Hunter X Hunter cannot compare to the image of it's former self. The art turned into ape shit



The art's consistency is not the best, this is true, no one in this thread could deny this as it is a fact. You are wrong on one thing though, it hasn't just "turned" into what it is, it's been this way for a long time. There was a time though when Togashi was ill that the art really took a turn for the worse. Anyway, you complaining about this is silly, and means absolutely nothing. Sometimes inconsistent art is ok when the source material is as good as HxH.



> the plot is frozen due to nothing fucking happening in the chapters and the hiatsus don't help either


Here you are again stating the well known, HxH has been through many, frequent and long hiatuses, thus making this current arc seem more drawn out than it really is. The pacing has indeed changed, to fit the turn the story and narrative have taken. This isn't something unique to HxH, so what are you trying to say here? If you think this is bad you must detest a good percentage of the world's epics 



> I still read it hoping that it returns and picks the pace of what it was before.
> If you can't recognize that there are superior Manga's, hell, even superior mediums of storytelling (You dissed Chaos Head novel, I can see your tasteful limits) then, you my son, are not that smart as you think



There are superior manga to HxH, for sure. Not in the shounen realm there aren't though. I have not read the Chaos head "novel" so I can not go into any meaningful discussion about it, but I'll stick with what it looks like to me right now, pure shit. This is further supported by your opinion of this Chaos Head "novel" and the anime adaptation.



> Believe in whatever you want, go infront of the mirror and keep boasting you are right, because in the end, you are the only one that matters to yourself



Right, we are free to believe whatever we want, stupid and nonsensical as it may be.

After all, you are a firm supporter of this idea.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 31, 2008)

actually guys, the art is really good in the volume releases. it just sucks during the weekly releases.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 31, 2008)

IMO HxH is still on the same level


----------



## NeBy (Oct 31, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> actually HxH isnt sub par
> the last 30 chapters have been epic except the octobus
> 
> he wasnt lieing neither you
> ...



True, true. That's only the case if it's my opinion. 

Seriously though; tastes differ. And one bland opinion is as much worth as the next. However, if one arguments the weak and strong points, one might be able to come to some agreement which is a bit more objective. For instance, few will argue that Togashis' art has been pretty awful, at some moments.

That makes the 'hxh is tha best' opinion a bit more complex, and the error that is being made is that each person on itself thinks he's right - which isn't necessarily wrong - and thus the other one is definitely wrong (when having an opposing opinion) - which isn't necessarily right.

I mean: imagine a person finding it of utmost importance that the art should always be great; would he be wrong in dissing hxh, then? Not really, viewed from the premise he starts with. Another person finding the art-part isn't really what manga's/animes are about, might come to the conclusion hxh is fantastic. They could both be right, actually - it just depends on how you define it. So, talking BS isn't really determined by the opinion on itself, but on the lack of clarification, and bland, general opinion-as-facts are normally the only tell-tale sign that someone is BS'ing. "x is tha best/worst", without any arguments given is really worthless. (I confess I've done the same sometimes, but only in a slightly ironic way )

In fact, in most mangas/anime there are always *some* good elements. Even in generic titles like Naruto and Bleach.

The real problem is, we often don't accept the premises of others. Best example is that of the octosquid-chapters. Some hate it, some love it. Personally, I agree they aren't the best chapters I've seen, but on the other hand, I don't really hate it, because I feel it's important to give some 'screentime' and flesh out the sidecharacters too. I don't think there is really any great literary (or drawn) art that ONLY focusses on the main characters. Even the old Greeks when telling their myths and stories knew that.

I do have a problem with some aspects of octosquid, though. But they're not the same arguments used by many others, and I've explained my gripes with it before, so I'll not repeat myself.



Felix said:


> Supernova, did your parents say you are extraordinaire and intelligent?
> Because you are such a stuck up prick for someone who just recently arrived that it's scary
> 
> Anyway, *your opinions are indeed void*.
> ...



As said, ALL opinions are void, if it just stays with opinions, and no effort is done to substantiate them. I do however agree with supernova's point that in hxh, it's really the characters that drive the plot, not vice versa. This is, because there is no real plot (we all know Gon finding his father is only an excuse to have a red thread throughout hxh; the plot doesn't *really* revolve around that). And as for other (sub)plots; well, they differ per arc, really. So you have good ones, and lesser ones. But it's especially the characters that makes hxh so strong, together with some other things (see my poll on it in my sigpic  ).

Subpar is a bit strong, but it's possible to find "it's not what it was before" for every arc, or even in one arc. The exam arc isn't what it was in the first 6 episodes neither, for instance. GR-arc was something else than the exam arc. GI was something else still. As was the celestial tower arc before it.

Has it become gradually worse? One might claim so, but it's more like it's been going up and down, even in one and the same arc. And depending on what you take into consideration. The GI arc with his bright colors (anime) is disliked by many, but hey, if you LIKE those bright colors, you might find it an improvement. 

That said, if you guys keep it at opinions, please leave the boasting and being right to me! At least I've got the stamina to post huge walls of text about it, that makes everyone else scared stare in absolute awe at my thoughtful posts.


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2008)

bSupernova said:


> Agreed, specially when taking HxH's release timeframe into account.
> 
> Though nowhere near as boring/bad as the shit all over your sig and avatar or whatever other shounen you read for that matter.



butthurt n00b 

he merely stated an opinion and n00b is taking that to heart  just lol


----------



## bSupernova (Oct 31, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> butthurt n00b
> 
> he merely stated an opinion and n00b is taking that to heart  just lol



Hey what about me? I was merely stating my counter opinion, taken to heart as it may have been 

NeBy your thoughtful walls of texts never cease to amaze me you really are the king


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 31, 2008)

bSupernova said:


> but I'll stick with what it looks like to me right now, pure shit.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 31, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> IMO HxH is still on the same level


It's just that Togashi is implenting multiple views into his story telling. That's why it's been rather slow. These chapters definitely aren't for reading individually imo. You gotta look at the big picture.


----------



## Freija (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't know, HxH is not on same level as it was, but it's not really shit either.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Nov 1, 2008)

What is this faggotry I sense in this thread?


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2008)

there is fail all of a sudden i know 

bring in the chilling villain and ageha


----------



## NeBy (Nov 1, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> What is this faggotry I sense in this thread?



It's due to too much Pokkuru-fanfapping posts.

That said...who exactly are you guys/galls?

I've been wondering about this quite some time, but do some people here use different nicks at the same time, or what? I mean, I find it very peculiar that some posters are *never* seen posting in this hxh fan thread, except when something special happens, like a beginning flame-fest, or something.

It's weird like some nicks I've never seen, pop up suddenly, and than just disappear again.  Are those really hxh fans that seldom visit, double nick-users, or just some folk who wander in from other threads and stumble upon this one?

It's a mystery!


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2008)

pokkuro


----------



## Freija (Nov 1, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> What is this faggotry I sense in this thread?



*pokkuru *


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2008)

and now you arrive  the faggotry was over 9k in here


----------



## Freija (Nov 1, 2008)

Stop talking about Pokkuru before HE comes.


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2008)

HE's gonna come any minute


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 1, 2008)

TOO LATE 

POKKURU > UR MUMS


----------



## Freija (Nov 1, 2008)

You guys just HAD to talk about Pokkuru ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 1, 2008)

Like I started it


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 1, 2008)

FFS PEOPLE, HATE IN THA HXH THREAD ?!

Hunter X Hunter IMO is still, in terms of quality, still very good. This all depends on your opinion on the chimera ant arc, but all in all its undoubtedly the hiatus' fault. The pace is slow, but im sure if any of you were proper fans you could handle that since we're getting alot of detail and depth, the problem IS TOGASHI. While the quality overall is still very good: having to wait months for any chapters at all- what we want is for things to get resolved, for epic to happen, and to see Hisoka V Kuroro during our lifetime. The art, well for starters its better than it was before the mega-hiatus, i for one can put up with it as its not HORRIBLY bad, besides, volume releases have good art.

 ive said it before: 
THIS SLOW PACE + REGULAR CHAPTER FLOW = EPIC HXH.
THIS SLOW PACE + HIATUS = FUCK YOU TOGASHI.

 As for Pokkuru...


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 1, 2008)

So i just watched episode 82 of Shippuden to see what all the fuzz was about, and goddamn, an entire (99% anyway) filler episode that was awesome :amazed
There wasn't even any fighting in it, and it was still good.

I've never seen a filler episode of anything that i've liked since i saw the ones in HxH, so this says alot.


Well anyways, no scan out yet?


----------



## Danchou (Nov 1, 2008)

No, there's nothing yet. I expect we'll get one as 'soon' as this evening or tomorrow since Carlos net has just posted his translation (which is what most scangroups rely on).


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 1, 2008)

what do you guys think the black section is outside of the palace on the last page? (its a shadow right? but of what ) Am I the only one who think this arc is drawing nearer and nearer towards its end (in around 15-20 chapters id say)? Is Yupi getting pwned?

 GOOD CHAPTER.

 lol, did you see how we're on on 0:07:29:41- THATS 7 MINUTES RIGHT  lol I think the whole things gonna end on EXACTLY 10 minutes, so togashi can just say- 'yeah, i made you wait 10 years (by the time its done) to see what happens in the equivalent of 10 minutes- thats rights, im only giving you 1 minute of effort per year'.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 1, 2008)

decent chapter. kinda short though.

the first few pages were definetly necessary because bizef is part of the story. i was wondering when he was going to show up. maybe we they go to the lower levels thats where we will find palm?

i now think the yupi fight will end by the time the next hiatus comes. this fight is the easiest for togashi to finish because he left a way for the hunters to realistically win, potclean.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that the big black section on the last page are the millions of people gathering for the selection.

Argh, still can't imagine how Togashi is going to wrap much of anything up with only 5 chapters left. As said, the only thing I see nearing it's conclusion is the Yupi fight.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 1, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> I'm pretty sure that the big black section on the last page are the millions of people gathering for the selection.



What, they're still standing there, in the middle of the night?

Well...guess it's possible, if Poofu's hypnosis-thingy is really strong.


----------



## Fran (Nov 1, 2008)

It was an okay chapter.

A little predictable, but enjoyable nonetheless - I really didn't like the art though. It was freaking horrible.


However, I do like Loli-ant. Cuteness  ~ Iremember her from waaaay back.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 1, 2008)

I have to admit HunterxHunter has been dragging ass lately...the best chapter so far since the break was the first one and even that wasn't that great.

It's still better on average than the vast majority of shounen though.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 1, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> However, I do like Loli-ant. Cuteness  ~ Iremember her from waaaay back.



I thought we never met them yet.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 1, 2008)

How long till Yupi fight ends? im giving it another 5 chapters = before the next hiatus, then hopefully we can get some Netero V Meruem, which would be epic.

 ITS MAH 2K POST PEOPLE


----------



## NeBy (Nov 1, 2008)

fireball said:


> I thought we never met them yet.



no, I think Matturu is right. Aside from the last time when she comes out of the bathtub (the closest thing Togashi will ever come to echhi/fanservice), we've seen her as a (very) minor sidecharacter way back, when the queen was still alive, me thinks.

Contrary to Maturu, I thought the art was ok (compared to other stuff we've seen from Togashi, at least). In the first few scenes it was actually pretty good.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 1, 2008)

i don't care enough to go back and look, she is just a minor character anyway.

i like her attitude.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 1, 2008)

why did he waste the first half of the chapter on stuff that doesnt matter, no body cares about some fodder ant, its because of stuff like this that the manga is no where near what it was during the ryodan and greed island arcs, this Ant arc has really killed it, even, with or without the breaks


----------



## Nakor (Nov 1, 2008)

the first half was more about bringing back bizef into the story. he is certainly part of the plot and may lead us to finding out about palm.


----------



## Nevyn (Nov 1, 2008)

awesome i thought this was one of those lost mangas that would never have an ending. This thread has made me very happy. Can't wait to read it


----------



## Danchou (Nov 1, 2008)

I really don't know what Togashi has in mind with Palm. He could be saving her fate for a huge cliffhanger at 290.



uchiha-alia said:


> How long till Yupi fight ends? im giving it another 5 chapters = before the next hiatus, then hopefully we can get some Netero V Meruem, which would be epic.
> 
> ITS MAH 2K POST PEOPLE


Congrats on your 2k posts! Did you know over a fifth of them were in this very thread. :amazed

Keep it up.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 1, 2008)

who knows what he has in store for palm, i just figure it would involve bizef in some way.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2008)

What was with the last panel? Anyway decent enough chapter, tho Yuppi's fight is still going on!!! Potclean announce already!!


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 1, 2008)

First half was meh, second half was decent enough.


----------



## Yammy (Nov 2, 2008)

i need explanations....


----------



## NeBy (Nov 2, 2008)

IForgotMyEmail said:


> i need explanations....



Wikipedia is your best friend!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 2, 2008)

The art wasn't complete crap in this chapter either. 

This one was just decent though, not anything too special. Hopefully, the next one is far better.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 2, 2008)

look my point myself and other are getting tired of the stretching on the chimera ant arc, hell i dont even remeber who palm is , and i only vaguley recall bizef, screw them at this point, hurry up and end this and bring back lucifer or hisoka or any other villians that dont suck plus hes starting to border on dbz fights here - how long has the yuppi fight lasted already - plus the sooner he finishes this arc, the sooner a chance for more anime, which has been stuck on greed island


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah, the Chimera Ant arc in the anime would be awesome. HxH is one of the only anime that does the manga justice.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 2, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> look my point myself and other are getting tired of the stretching on the chimera ant arc, hell i dont even remeber who palm is , and i only vaguley recall bizef, screw them at this point, hurry up and end this and bring back lucifer or hisoka or any other villians that dont suck plus hes starting to border on dbz fights here - how long has the yuppi fight lasted already - plus the sooner he finishes this arc, the sooner a chance for more anime, which has been stuck on greed island



 its true that the pace has been slow but i gotta say that YOU not remembering Palm is completely you're fault, she is more than a minor character who appeared alot towards the beginning of this arc (novu's woman aprentice who went out with Gon).  Palm was also mentioned in the plan to raid the palace as she would be one of the women bizef takes, You see, the problem is the hiatuses, the chapters that im refering to (when Gon went out with Palm in the manga) were actually released 4-5 years ago, so how can you not blame the hiatus? you're saying the reason you cant remember is because of the arc stretching on and not because of the fact that this happened FIVE YEARS AGO?

 By 'DBZ' fights, you mean the length of the fight between Knuckles and Yupi right? well tbh it has gone on for a long time now, but why am i not complaining? Yupi is strong, very strong- beyond any of the people who have fought him (knuckles, shoot, killua and now morau), and i dont see any way in that they could quickly dispose of him, it just wouldnt be realisetic. Togashi isnt the type of mangaka to wrap something up for the sake of wrapping him up, Knuckles cannot just go up and finish Yupi off without an explanation (and he's provided a due explanation with Potclean)- togashi likes to keep things on a scale, and im glad he's sticking to it. as i said, its true that this fight has gone on for quite a bit, but obviously there are signs its drawing to a close. Be glad that its near to an end.

 i suggest you reread the whole arc (in volume releases = better art) and you'll probably be of different opinion, i was when i did.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 2, 2008)

Fucking Bizef. There's still just tooo many characters now. 



metal_uzumaki said:


> Yeah, the Chimera Ant arc in the anime would be awesome. HxH is one of the only anime that does the manga justice.


Greed Island OVA. 

The dodgeball game was awful in the anime.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 2, 2008)

metal_uzumaki said:


> Yeah, the Chimera Ant arc in the anime would be awesome. HxH is one of the only anime that does the manga justice.



Black Lagoon, Death Note, Hellsing Ultimate OVA, YuYu Hakusho


----------



## Krauser-tan (Nov 2, 2008)

it could have been better, but it wasn't awful in my view...


also, it seems that i have to re-read this whole arc, i don't even remember that ant chick and the other guy who appeared in this chapter...


----------



## Gorgatron (Nov 2, 2008)

Prediction: Ging created the chimera ants.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 2, 2008)

Zaoldyeck said:


> it could have been better, but it wasn't awful in my view...
> 
> 
> also, it seems that i have to re-read this whole arc, i don't even remember that ant chick and the other guy who appeared in this chapter...



 I don't blame people for forgetting things about this arc considering most of it happened over 4 years ago, however, rereading it (volume releases are my recommendation, use OP of this thread) is a great idea, i remember when i did- my opinion of the arc changed completely.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah pretty much.

Besides this arc is huge, so giving it a second look is recommended anyway.


----------



## Yammy (Nov 2, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Wikipedia is your best friend!



wikipedia doesn't have chapter explanations. I am lost to what's going on.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 2, 2008)

Whats confusing you? We'll try our best to explain.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 2, 2008)

Whats explaining you? We'll try our best to confuse you.


----------



## Yammy (Nov 2, 2008)

lets start with what happened last chapter

I know he used deep purple to make clones. So what was the point of trying to get one punch in while he is exploding?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 2, 2008)

You mean Knuckle? Well you do know what his hatsu is right? Every punch counts for him.


----------



## Yammy (Nov 2, 2008)

but still with this manuever he could only get one punch seemed extremely risky for something that won't really matter with the amount of Nen the ant has.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 2, 2008)

Not really, when Yuppi's formed changed it was Knuckles best chance to attack. As for Yuppi's nen we still don't know how much interest Potclean has but with the amount of punches he got on Yuppi earlier I'd assume its quite a lot so its their best attack as of now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 2, 2008)

even without the timeskips, i dont like the characters that much in this arc
but i like how you were palm was going out with gon  - i kept loling at the way that was worded

greed island was not bad in the anime imo, but i do think another ova/series is possible especially considering the US finally got a dvd release

yea well if togashi want to get really realistic, looking at what yuppi's done, realistically i dont say any one individual let alone all fo them combiend fromt he good guys side beatign him, so honestly i cant really see a way for him to end that fight were ill be like ah, okay


----------



## NeBy (Nov 3, 2008)

IForgotMyEmail said:


> wikipedia doesn't have chapter explanations. I am lost to what's going on.



Ermm...they actually sort of do. Well, they have short summaries, at least. And there are other sites about hxh...though you're probably right there should be one huge repository with *everything* hxh related. Maybe an idea for us, hxh fans!  



IForgotMyEmail said:


> but still with this manuever he could only get one punch seemed extremely risky for something that won't really matter with the amount of Nen the ant has.



I've seen a detailed analysis on Nexgear about that (I must confess they're usually much more in-depth about hxh than here  ). The punches actually make a pretty big difference, especially at the start. Because every punch adds to the count, and the % interest is based on that count, and it's *cumulative*. So, even if only a little (in comparison) is added, after several interests added, the end result is quite a bit more compared to what it would have been without the punches. 

However, the calculations also showed it has the most impact the sooner they're given; after approximately 10 minutes, it really isn't worth the effort anymore, because the interest alone dwarfs anything Knuckle could add.

So, basically, if he's smart, he'll just keep playing tag and seek with Yupi, staying close enough for Potclean to work, but not close enough to get hit.

In fact, this is exactly what is going to happen in the next chapters about the yupi-fight. Thanks to the smoke-clones of Knuckle, they will keep Yupi busy (chasing) until Potclean recalls everything, at which point Yupi will be without any nen, and Morau and Knuckle finish the job.

A variant consist of Morau dying in the process, though.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 3, 2008)

how long Till Nico Robin (Hisoka) is back?


----------



## Freija (Nov 3, 2008)

Should be back this week I believe.


And I should estimate around 7-10 k of interest currently.


----------



## Vault (Nov 4, 2008)

lol thats still nothing to yuppi ¬_______¬


----------



## Freija (Nov 4, 2008)

Nope, but the interest gets higher and higher  soon it'll move lightning fast for him.


----------



## Vault (Nov 4, 2008)

but yuppi has crap loads of nen, if only the Zaoldyeck intervened, im sure netero can play them ¬__¬


----------



## Freija (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, but 20% of the interest will be added every 10(?) seconds. meaning that if it's 10k it'll add 2k to that, and so on.


----------



## Vault (Nov 4, 2008)

well i hope he gets defeated soon, one sided fight but not so one sided  if that makes sense to you


----------



## Freija (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, because I seriously have gotten enough of Yupi.


----------



## Vault (Nov 4, 2008)

me too. netero v the king plz


----------



## Freija (Nov 4, 2008)

Or Gon and Nefel interaction.


----------



## Vault (Nov 4, 2008)

i hope gon doesnt fall into the trap that is nefel


----------



## Freija (Nov 4, 2008)

Nefel is not tarping.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 4, 2008)

lol yesterday was the most inactive this thread has been ofr quite awhile (7 posts lol).

As for Yupi, I for one am quite fed up with this fight, but thankful that it seems togashi is wrapping it up. Chapter 290 (the last one before the next hiatus) will probably be the finale for this fight. Hopefully before then we can at least get a GLIMPSE of meruem V netero coz thats gonna be awesome.


----------



## Freija (Nov 4, 2008)

Wrapping it up? Remember what he wrote ? That Yupi will transcend so if anything his fight is just starting.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 4, 2008)

I feel that after all the hype that fight is getting, it can only be a letdown. Especially if Togashi keeps stalling like this.

It's already hard to imagine that the King should be on a different level than the Royal Guards. And then there's the plausibility of Netero even standing much of a chance against him.


----------



## Freija (Nov 4, 2008)

Togashi is ruining his own story.


----------



## Magellan (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmm I still in the Auction arc. Love Genei Ryodan. But I have to say Im having a hard time memorizing the names.


----------



## Freija (Nov 4, 2008)

Feitan, Phinx, Pakunoda, Kuroro, Shizuku, Machi, Kurotopi, Nobunaga, Ubougin, hisoka, Shalnark and... forgot the last.


----------



## Magellan (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks. It takes me sometime to memorize. But since HxH is my second favorite  i will memorize them.

Anyways any HxH this week. Or is he on the break? Im counting the days until something pops up and says " Hunter x Hunter on Hiatus.....again"


----------



## Freija (Nov 4, 2008)

It's like 5-6 chapters left until the hiatus.


----------



## Vault (Nov 4, 2008)

i onlyy remember kuroro, hisoka, nobunaga and kalluto


----------



## Freija (Nov 4, 2008)

FEITAN!


----------



## Vault (Nov 4, 2008)

who might that be


----------



## Freija (Nov 4, 2008)

The awesomest of the Ryodan, excl. Kuroro.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 4, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Feitan, Phinx, Pakunoda, Kuroro, Shizuku, Machi, Kurotopi, Nobunaga, *Ubougin, hisoka*, Shalnark and... forgot the last.



 Youre missing Karuto, killuas little sister brother  probable the biggest trap of them all.



Vault023 said:


> who might that be



lol, feitan is easily one of the most awesome in GR excluding Danchou

edit: lol freija beat me to it


----------



## Vault (Nov 4, 2008)

im messing freija  he's my fav GR


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 4, 2008)

hey guys, this page is epic:

Feitan 

and Phinx


----------



## Vault (Nov 4, 2008)

i know  i just hope its not ruined with faggotry 

my sig be epic too alia


----------



## NeBy (Nov 4, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Or Gon and Nefel *interaction*.





Inter......action? :S ...  ()



UBO said:


> Thanks. It takes me sometime to memorize. But since HxH is my *second* favorite  i will memorize them.



Kill the heretic!! KIIIILLL HIIIIM!! 







Vault023 said:


> i onlyy remember kuroro, hisoka, nobunaga *and kalluto*







Vault023 said:


> who might that be



LOLZ. Especially with that sigpic.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 4, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> Youre missing Karuto, killuas little sister brother  probable the biggest trap of them all.


also missing franklin and finally the mummy called Bonolenov  both are easy to forget i suppose.


----------



## Vault (Nov 4, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Inter......action? :S ...  ()
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i see you fell for that trap


----------



## Power16 (Nov 4, 2008)

I really hope this Yupi thing can end at most 3 chapters by then Knuckles, Morau and Shoot(near dead already) should be pretty tired not really seeing who's going to handle Pufu especially with him looking pretty broken already. If not Killua or his family then Togashi is going to have to pull out some surprise character to fight him/it.


----------



## Iris (Nov 4, 2008)

Can you guys and gals imagine the King eating his Royal Guards as a last resort?

I think Netero, Ging, Silva, Zeno & Co would be having major trouble saving the world


----------



## Vault (Nov 4, 2008)

then ging comes to stomp


----------



## Iris (Nov 4, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> then ging comes to stomp



Netero > Ging


----------



## NeBy (Nov 4, 2008)

Iris said:


> Netero > Ging



Well, it's still better then pokku being put into it...


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 4, 2008)

Pokku > Ging


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 4, 2008)

The King is full of pride, I doubt he'll eat his own guards.


----------



## Iris (Nov 4, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> The King is full of pride, I doubt he'll eat his own guards.


 
Unless they offer it themselfs

But yeah...it's unlikely it'll happen seeing that they'll all be in mid of battle, however it wouldn't surprise me, they can always run away if necessary (don't see the King running away though), gather around, do the feeding and come back as Perfect Cell King​ 
And it's Pokku > Netero > Rest ^^

Edit: Forgot to ask, was it that all ants have telepathy or just the Queen?


----------



## Proxy (Nov 4, 2008)

When all of this is happening, why isn't Ging there, or is he clueless as to what's happening?


----------



## Iris (Nov 4, 2008)

Proxy said:


> When all of this is happening, why isn't Ging there, or is he clueless as to what's happening?



He's busy hiding from Gon


----------



## Proxy (Nov 5, 2008)

Iris said:


> He's busy hiding from Gon



When the world's in trouble, hide from Gon


----------



## Iris (Nov 5, 2008)

It's all about Gon finding Ging, if Ging were to come there it'd kill the manga's main purpose.^^


----------



## Proxy (Nov 5, 2008)

I understand that's what it's about, I'm just saying how he's not even shown commenting about what's happening.


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

Any spoilers out ?


THE BLACK MAN WON!!!!! SCORE +1 FOR HUMANITY


----------



## Vault (Nov 5, 2008)

indeed the black man winning made my day  

and lol i think i heard pokku somewhere on this page


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

Stop saying that word already.


----------



## Vault (Nov 5, 2008)

are his fans trolling us or do they really like the dude ?


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

Killua is really a tard.


----------



## Vault (Nov 5, 2008)

you dont need to tell me anything about that dude


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 5, 2008)

there is an explosion in the palce at the last page
what was that 

is there going to be aerial bombing (seems it was planned from before)
it is going to be even a bigger chaos


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

Nope it's about as big a crater as Yupi caused earlier, meaning it's Yupi exploding again.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 5, 2008)

but there is going to be aerial bombing


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

Doubt it has started to be honest.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 5, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> but there is going to be aerial bombing


Wasn't he just refering to the dragon attack?
From his point of view it would look like an aerial bombing.


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

That's what I guessed, but hey, we can be wrong.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 5, 2008)

i think he know nothing about the hunters

he said the aerial bombing started without his help makes me think he knows about  aerial bombing that was going to happen 

yes may be he though that the dragon attack was the aerial bombing
but still it means there going to be an aerial attack

or i dont know


----------



## Danchou (Nov 5, 2008)

286 spoilers. 




*Spoiler*: _Summary_ 



Pufu threw pipe in a river.
Says he's going to go to find the king using the chibi pufus... this technique is called "Lord of the Flies". Making his main body nanoscopic until he's asessed the situation. And it explains about it a little more...

Then Pufu thinks to himself forever... 
"If the smoke guy hadn't released the smoke barrier my real body wouldn't have been able to get out, reducing my fighting strength in half." 
Then he proceeds to... I think look at where everyone is... And everyone's where they're supposed to be...

It goes to Killua and Meleoron who were hiding, they leave.

Morau is nervous about the stuff he was already nervous about with the smoke barrier.
There are like 50 clones left.
Pufu is impressed with Yupi's ability.
Yupi cancels Lord of the Flies.

K, then there's the other half...

Knuckle talks to Morau, and determines that Yupi couldn't have taken Shoot.

Shoot is in a bed being treated by who might be Novu.

Welfin is following Bizef's group in the basement.

Killua is going back to Gon once his electricity is back. Meleoron is sent to Knuckle.

Pufu goes to where Pitou and Gon are, Pufu asks about what's going on and Gon tells him to shut up.




*Spoiler*: _Ongoing script translation_ 



In celebration of spoilers, I will do the end first.

煽り「危険な敵(アリ)が今放たれた!!」 
Narrator: "A dangerous opponent (ant) has been set free!!"

　HUNTERHUNTER 
　No.286?本体 
No. 286 Real Body

　　　【どこかの川へキセルを捨てるプフ】 
　　　[Pufu throws the pipe into a river somewhere.]

プフ（これで煙使いは脱落...！） 
Pufu: (With this, he loses the ability to use smoke...!)
　　（後は宮殿に戻り現状を把握し王の元へ!!） 
　　(Next I'll return to the palace, assess the current situation, and return 
to the king!!)
　　（おそらく私がお側についても王は五月蠅がられるだぼbr />?でしょうが） 
　　(Probably, if I'm at least at the King's side, I can at least be a May 
Fly.) [That's what he says...]
　　（〝蝿の王〟(ベルゼブブ)!!） 
　　("Lord of the Flies" (Beazelbub)!!) [So, for those who don't know the 
pattern of how this works yet, the first line in the kanjis describing the 
attack, which is how it's refferred to in the spoilers. The second name 
is the katakana reading of the attack, it's name.)

　　　【プフがちびプフに変体する】 
　　　[Pufu changes into Chibi-Pufus]

プフ（さあ我が一部達!!） 
Pufu: (Now, my parts!!)
　　（宮殿にいる者の位置・状態を知るのです!!） 
　　(Learn of the current situation of those in the palace!!)
ちびプフ（キャハハハハハーーー!!!） 
Chibi-Pufu: (Kyahahahahahaaaaaa!!)

　　プフの〝蝿の王〟は自分の体を最小ナノサイズまで 
　　Pufu's "Lord of the Flies" is an ability with which he is able to
　　分解することが出来る能力である 
　　 break down his own body until to the smallest nano-size.
　　自身を様々な大きさ・数に分割する事が可能で 
　　The selves' sizes vary. With the number of possible divisions,
　　サイズが小さければ小さい程 その数は増える 
　　if the size is small, to the degree the size is smaller the more the 
number multiplies.
　　ただし司令塔となる「本体」は最小でも 
　　However, though the control tower, the "Real body" is smallest,
　　ハチ程度の大きさを維持しなければならない 
　　it has to maintain the largeness of a bee.
　　[This doesn't make sense to me... if it's the smallest and has to be 
the size of a bee, how can he become nanometers in size... Maybe it means 
"right now it's the smallest"]

プフ（煙の人貴方が結界を解除しなければ） 
Pufu: (If the smoke guy hadn't let down his barrier)
　　（「本体」は脱出できませんでした） 
　　(The "Real body" could not have escaped.)
　　（それは「私」の戦闘力の半減を意味します） 
　　(That would have brought the fighting strength of "me" to half.)
　　（ぬけがらと自身の力量比べるべくもない事は） 
　　(Without that, it wouldn't have compared to my own power.) [This sentence 
is weird... it's something like this.]
　　（分身を扱う貴方ならばよくお解かりでしょう） 
　　(Dealing with my replication would've been a better solution for you, 
probably.)
　　（本体が解かれた私に死角なし！貴方の負けです） 
　　(Being able to find a solution for my real body there are no blind spots!
You lose.)
　　（貴方はもっと慎重に迷うべきだったのです） 
　　（そうすれば少なくとも蛹が蛻だと気付いた後も） 
　　（「消えた中身が結界の外に出たのかどうか」で迷えぼbr />?はず...!!） 
　　（さらに「私」が結界の外から声をかけたとしても） 
　　（それが「本物かどうか」で迷えたのです......!!） 
　　（先程 貴方に吐露した作戦は私にとっていわば決死の策......!!） 
　　（いくら「私」が外で貴方の仲間を撹乱しようと所詮ぼbr />?「蛻」） 
　　（貴方と同等程度の手練が数人いれば） 
　　（多少の犠牲は出してもいずれは気付く） 
　　（こいつは偽物だ!!と） 
　　（それが発覚し貴方が真実を知った時に） 
　　（まだ「本体」を結界から出していなければ） 
　　（貴方は私の能力の本質を悟り苦もなく「本体」を探ぼbr />?出したでしょう） 
　　（そうなればこの姿の私には貴方に抗う術はもうなかぼbr />?た） 
　　（要するに最初の目的のまま結界を解かなければ） 
　　（仲間の痛みは伴うものの おそらく私を倒し得たのです） 
　　（そして私は10％ほどはそれを覚悟していた） 
　　（それほど貴方の感情図は優れていたのです） 
　　（直前の大爆発で心がぶれたのでしょう 残念です!!） 
　　（しかしお陰で私は自由!!!） 
　　（次は宮殿の状況を掌握します!!!） 


（西等二階にピトーとコムギ） 
　　（コムギを修理中の様子!!すぐ側に敵とおぼしき少年一名!!） 
　　（地下シェルター入り口付近に三名!!） 
　　（ヒナと兵隊蟻一匹そしてビゼフ!!地下へ向かうかも!!） 
　　（その背後にウェルフィン） 
　　（前の三名を尾行している模様!!） 

　　（.........） 
　　（コムギは龍の矢にやられたらしいですね） 
　　（しかしなぜ側の敵はピトーを攻めない？コムギの知ゼbr />?合いか？） 

　　（東塔兵隊蟻用控え室に一名!!） 
　　（数日前に捕えた人間!!もうすぐ産まれる模様!!） 
　　（うおっここはすげェ!!敵がいっぱいだ!!） 
　　（ひーふーみーあ でもユピーがどんどん消してる!!） 
　　（宮殿北部にユピーと敵役50名!!） 
　　（煙のおっさんと沢山のヤンキー達!!） 
　　（あと変なトンガリ頭のデブ!!敵味方不明!!） 

　　（トンガリ頭はユピーの新能力？） 
　　（ヤンキーは一人だけ本物で他は煙の分身でしょう） 
　　（消えた分身が増えないのはやはりキセルが能力の要ぼbr />?ったから!!） 
　　（ユピーならば一分とかからず本物にたどり着くでしゼbr />?う!!） 
　　（王がいない!? 一体どこへ!?） 
　　（皆さん一旦戻ってくるのです!!） 

　　　【物陰に隠れていたキルアとメレオロン】 
　　　[Hiding in a shelter are Killua and Meleoron.]
キルア「行ったな」 
Killua: "He went."

　　突入前の段階ですでにモラウが 
　　万全の体調からは遠い状態にあったのは間違いない 
　　そのモラウが極度の緊張状態の中プフとの神経戦に臨ぼbr />? 
　　疲労と焦燥から早まった判断に身を委ねたのも確かでぼbr />?る 
　　しかし 
　　ユピーとナックルの一騎打ちを防ぎサポートできたのぼbr />? 
　　あの場面以外にはなかった 
　　結果的には〝監獄ロック〟を解くタイミングとして唯丼br />?無二 
　　絶妙の判断だったといえる 
　　それは偶然の産物によってのみ生じたのではなく 
　　モラウの数多の経験にも助けられたと解釈するのが妥彼br />?であり 
　　仲間がギリギリ持ちこたえられる時間が予想以上に短ぼbr />?という負の情報と 
　　モラウは突入直後実際に目の当たりにした敵の戦力と仼br />?間の戦力とを 
　　量りにかけ当初の読みが甘すぎたことを無意識下では愼br />?じていたのだ 
　　そのために自分が〝監獄ロック〟を解いてまで助けに衼br />?く是非との 
　　葛藤から避けるために理屈を蛹への攻撃に転嫁したに遼br />?ぎない 
　　モラウの老獪な戦場での処世術が仲間の窮地を救ったぼbr />?だ 

プフ「!!」 
Pufu: "!!"
　　（オーラの爆発!?ユピーの!?） 
　　(An explosion of auda!? Yupi's!?)
　　（あの状況から使うほどの技ですか!?） 
　　(The situation there is to the degree of using that technique!?)
　　（......気にはなりますが優先すべきは王の行方を知ること!!） 
　　(......There's energy, but the priority should be knowing the whereabouts 
of the king!!)

　　　【蝿の王を解除するプフ】 
　　　[Pufu cancells Lord of the Flies]

　　　【宮殿北西部】 
　　　[Northwest in the palace]
ナックル（助かったぜボス!! あの「条件づけ」がなかったらキレて突っこむとこ
ろだった!!） 
Knuckle: (You saved me, Boss!! Without that "conditioning" I would've been 
cut and stabbed!!)
過去モラウ「いいか？オレがお前の「怒った顔の分身」を凼br />?すのは」 
Past Morau: "Alright? I will put out an "angry-faced" replication of you."
　　　　　「お前がぶち切れて周りが全く見えてない時だぼbr />?だからな」 
　　　　　「それを見たらお前は一旦分身に混じって一息ぼbr />?いて現状でやるべき
事をちゃんと考えろ！」 

ナックル（頭冷やして考えてみりゃあ ユピーがシュートを連れ去れるわけがねー
んだった） 
　　　　（かといって もう自力では動けないシュートを一体誰が!?） 
　　　　（くそっ 考えるな!! 集中欠いて手に負える相手かよ!!） 


　　　【何処かの医療施設？ベッドで処置を受けているシーbr />?ート】 
　　　[Medical facilities(?) somewhere. Shoot undergoes treatment on a bed.]
シュート（.........ここは.........どこだ） 
Shoot: (.........Where..........is this?)
　　　　（......あれは...） 
　　　　(......That's...)
　　　【ノヴ？がドアから異空間へ出て行く】 
　　　[Novu? goes through a door to a different space.]


　　　【地下シェルター入り口付近 塔が崩れ倒れてくる】 
　　　[Near the underground shelter entrance, the ruined tower collapses.]
兵隊蟻「キャーーーーーーー」 
Soldeir ant [I guess it means Shidore, Hina's caretaker.]: "Kyaaaaaaaaaa"
ビゼフ「ひいいっ」 
Bizef: "Hiiih"
ヒナ「やばー!! 急いで早く!! ふさがっちゃう前に入るよ!!」 
Hina: "This is dangerous!! Hurry up!! Get busy and go forward!!"
ウェルフィン（クソビゼフはオレの獲物だぞ!!） 
Welfin: (Damn, Bizef is my prey!!)
　　　　　　（能力さえわかれば手が打てるんだが） 
　　　　　　(As long as I know the ability I can strike my hand, but)
　　　　　　

　　　【キルアとメレオロン】 
　　　[Killua and Meleoron]
キルア「オレは充電終えたらゴンとこ戻る お前はナックルんとこ行ってくれ」
Killua: "When I finish recharging my electricity, I'm going back to Gon. 
You go to Knuckle.]
　　　「プフが結界から出た以上ダンナがやられた可能性ぼbr />?高い」 
　　　"After Pufu has escaped from his barrier, it's very likely master 
will have been defeated." [I assume by "master" he means Morau, no one else 
makes sense...]
　　　「状況みて撤退含めてナックルと決めてくれ」 
　　　"Depending on the situation, decide with Knuckle to evacuate."
メレオロン「おお前らは？」
Meleoron: "What about you guys?" 
キルア「ゴンはああなったらテコでも動かねーから 最悪心中だな」 
Kllua: "With Gon like that we won't be moving there's nothing that can leverage 
him to move, it's the worst, in my mind." 
メレオロン「.........」 
Meleoron: "........."
キルア「ウソだよ！」 
Killua: "I'm kidding!"
　　　「だーーいじょーーおぶ オレには「カイト」っつー」 
　　　"Daaaaai jyooo bu. ["It's okay" with the syllables stretched out.]. 
For me it's 'Kaito'."
　　　「最強の呪文があっからな こっちは任せろ」 
　　　"The strongest spell from there, I'll leave this side to you."
メレオロン（ホントかよ...？） 
Meleoron: (Really...?)
　　　　　（なら なんでお前あの時） 
　　　　　(Then why at that time)
　　　　　（あんな哀しそうな顔してたんだよ？） 
　　　　　(did you make that kind of sorrowful face?)
　　　　　（.............） 
　　　　　(............)
　　　　　（いいんだな.........？） 
　　　　　(Is this alright.........?)
　　　　　（言えねーし 言わねーんだよな？） 
　　　　　(You're can't saying anything, you aren't, right?)
　　　　　（......じゃあ聞けねーし 聞かねーよ？） 
　　　　　(......Then, you can't here anything, you aren't hearing, right?)


　　　【西塔二階 ゴンとピトー】 
　　　[West Tower Second Floor, Gon and Pitou]
ピトー「それ以上こっちへ来るなプフ!!」 
Pitou: "Don't come any closer, Pufu!!"
プフ「.........」 
Pufu: "........."
　　「なぜですか？ 貴方が声を発しなければ私は彼を仕留められた」 
　　"Why? If you hadn't called out, I would've been able to finish him."
　　「何を不必要に怯えているのですか？」 
　　"What is this unnecessary fear?"
ピトー「......」 
Pitou: "......"
　　　「このコは気付いていたよ プフが殺意をもって近づけば」 
　　　"This child noticed. With your intending to kill getting closer."
　　　「このコは迷わずコムギの方へ突っ込んできた」 
　　　"This child came immediately when Komugi was hit."
　　　「そんな一か八かはゴメンだ」 
　　　"Sorry for that kind of gamble."
プフ「解せませんね その娘を助けたいから彼はそこに居るのでしょう？」 
Pufu: "I don't understand. If you wanted to save that girl, why is he there?"

　　「それがまるで彼女に危害を及ぼすかのような口ぶり丼br />?体」 
　　"That is completely a way to cause danger to her."
ゴン「お前には関係ない」 
Gon: "This doesn't concern you."
　　「黙ってろ!!!」 
　　"Shut up!!!"
煽り「揺るがぬゴンにプフは...!!!」 
Narrator: "Gon unwavered by Pufu!!!"


----------



## Proxy (Nov 5, 2008)

Him not knowing about that move made it seem like an aerial bombing, at least to me. Didn't someone else mention an aerial bombing with respect to Komugi? Maybe I'm mistaken.

I came across the HxH guide online, but it's for purchase. Does anyone have scans or anything like that?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 5, 2008)

there is a scan for it i think
i will look for it

spoilers


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

Lord of the Flies


----------



## bSupernova (Nov 5, 2008)

Proxy said:


> I came across the HxH guide online, but it's for purchase. Does anyone have scans or anything like that?



Yeah I've been wondering the same thing, I'd purchase it but I have no idea where from.

Also,

I am getting the feeling that there won't be Meryem vs Netero, only the aftermath.

..









.....


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 5, 2008)

lawl since when did we have 19k posts  also any spoilers?


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 5, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> also any spoilers?


A few posts up.


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

Lord of the Flies.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 5, 2008)

That movie pissed me off.


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

Ser Piggy was quite the manly man 


Fatso got himself stoned


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2008)

> Lord of the Flies.



I hate that everyone references the book to when ever theirs some social conflict

And just peeked alittle at the spoilers, looking good


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

I hate Lord of the Flies


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2008)

Me too


----------



## NeBy (Nov 5, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Any spoilers out ?
> 
> 
> THE BLACK MAN WON!!!!! SCORE +1 FOR HUMANITY





Vault023 said:


> indeed the black man winning made my day
> 
> and lol i think i heard pokku somewhere on this page





Amamiya said:


> Stop saying that word already.



'Black man'? Ok....the ^ (use bro) did it! 




hgfdsahjkl said:


> but there is going to be aerial bombing



Dude (or something)...he thought Zeno's dragonthingy attack was the aerial bombing. There is no *real* aerial bombing in the past, present or future going to happen. 



Proxy said:


> Him not knowing about that move made it seem like an aerial bombing, at least to me. Didn't someone else mention an aerial bombing with respect to Komugi? Maybe I'm mistaken.
> 
> I came across the HxH guide online, but it's for purchase. Does anyone have scans or anything like that?



No, you're right. Nice (horny-ish) pic you have there, proxy!

Hmm...guidebook...did it mention somewhere the gender of Pitou? 



Ennoea said:


> I hate that everyone references the book to when ever theirs some social conflict
> 
> And just peeked alittle at the spoilers, looking good



Flies of the Lord of the Ring of the Flies of the Lord of the Ring of...etc.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 5, 2008)

Fate/Stay Night > HxH


Discuss


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

Was talking about Pokkuru


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 5, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> you dont need to tell me anything about that dude



Well, just cuz I favor the best characters and best football teams 

Oh, and crap United plays in 15 min.


----------



## Gorgatron (Nov 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So are Pufu and Gon going to fight now?


----------



## Iris (Nov 5, 2008)

Gorgatron said:


> So are Pufu and Gon going to fight now?



No, Pitou and Gon are.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Isn't Gon gonna fight Pufu?


----------



## Kenny Florian (Nov 5, 2008)

Iris said:


> No, Pitou and Gon are.



Doesn't Pitou have a broken arm and leg and still in the process of healing snotty.


----------



## Iris (Nov 5, 2008)

The Communist Manifesto said:


> Doesn't Pitou have a broken arm and leg and still in the process of healing snotty.



Pitou only needs one arm to fight Gon


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol @ Pufu coming and Gon telling him to shut up. That was funny. Pufu's Lord of the Flies is interesting but I don't think Pufu will just let them sit there while Komugi gets healed. Chanes are Pitou may stop him or Pufu decides to continue looking for the King.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I for one think that all the fights so far coming in and mixing up into 1 fight is more of a sign that togashi wants to start wrapping things up- rather than having 3 separate fights, we're having 1 intertwined fight, and thats good for this arc. This also gives more time to be able to focus o9n the epicness that is: 'meruem V netero' (hopefully).

Lord of the flies  well togashi had at least made Pufu less hax by saying that with just his technique, and without his body, he's only at half strength.

 Next chapter definetaly seems like one of the better ones from what we've recently had.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 6, 2008)

no translation 

i will look for a scan later
i remember seeing one before


----------



## Fran (Nov 6, 2008)

Imagine if Pitou ends up protecting Gon.
That would be such a big epic turn on


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 7, 2008)

I am back 

and I see the latest spoilers 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gon vs Pufu?????


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 7, 2008)

Nico Nico Nico Nico, forget HxH, Nico is back


----------



## NeBy (Nov 7, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I am back
> 
> and I see the latest spoilers
> 
> ...



Welcome back! (The chapter-link in your sigpic is a bit outdated, though.  )


----------



## Freija (Nov 7, 2008)

Yeah can't wait for that fight


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 7, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Welcome back! (The chapter-link in your sigpic is a bit outdated, though.  )



Thanks I am gonna leave the link till we get the chapter, since i cant find the link to the spoilers in this massive thread XD


----------



## Proxy (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm tempted to click the spoilers, but I never want to 

Edit: Add my name to the Hisoka petition


----------



## Freija (Nov 7, 2008)

Why not ? It's not that bad.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 7, 2008)

Not at all, I tend to like surprises. Seeing it before hand ruins it for me


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2008)

Thus the name Spoiler


----------



## Proxy (Nov 7, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Thus the name Spoiler



Indeed


----------



## Freija (Nov 7, 2008)

Well if it ruins it that much  You'll just have to bare not reading the spoilers


----------



## Fran (Nov 7, 2008)

Raws? Scans? :3
I'm impatient.


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2008)

Alright, thanks. I've just now finally caught up (been reading for a long time though), so this will be my first time keeping up with HxH on a weekly basis.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 8, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> Alright, thanks. I've just now finally caught up (been reading for a long time though), so this will be my first time keeping up with HxH on a weekly basis.



 keeping up with HXH on a weekly basis? I hope you know what youre getting in to  lol just be prepared to be dissapointed and wait weeks on end just for news on 'when is this manga coming back'.

 but lets not be negative  (hopefully the above wont happen) How have you enjoyed the series? (generic questions: fav char, fav arc...) and what do you think of the chimera ant arc.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 8, 2008)

machi > pitou


----------



## Gorgatron (Nov 8, 2008)

> On the other hand, she certainly does look female, acts female-ish, and has been referred to as a 'mother cat'.



Killua's brother did too. That's pretty much why I'm sure Pitou's a guy, Togashi enjoys making traps.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 8, 2008)

Gorgatron said:


> Killua's brother did too. That's pretty much why I'm sure Pitou's a guy, Togashi enjoys making traps.



Kalluto was likened to a mother cat?? :amazed


But yeah, true, he does. 

I guess he likes that kind of thing. Or he likes messing with our heads (or lower parts of the body). Or both.

But I'd like Pitou to have some female-ishness; I mean, com'on, what guy says 'nyaaa -nyaaa'  when he sits on top of a pillar?




BTW, seen the latest of Naruto; it was quite good also. The last few episodes have been pretty good, I must say. I mean, even the fight of this one was interesting and a bit more thought-out than the unintelligent 'power-up' fights we usually get with Naruto.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 8, 2008)

286 came out?

I cant find it


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 8, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I mean, even the fight of this one was interesting and a bit more thought-out than the *unintelligent 'power-up'* fights we usually get with Naruto.


Naruto's kyuubi aside, how many times does a fight in Naruto involve a sudden power-up?


----------



## Krauser-tan (Nov 8, 2008)

Klown is right, bleach is a much better case of random and unintelilligent powerups.


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

Hahaha Bleach, try reading Saint Seiya


----------



## Krauser-tan (Nov 8, 2008)

I've watched it long ago...the true definition of "will this fight ever end?".


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

The author will probably die of old age before finishing the manga.


----------



## bSupernova (Nov 8, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Naruto's kyuubi aside, how many times does a fight in Naruto involve a sudden power-up?



That aside, they are pretty fucking stupid 

Though the better of the big shitty 3, still stupid.


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> keeping up with HXH on a weekly basis? I hope you know what youre getting in to  lol just be prepared to be dissapointed and wait weeks on end just for news on 'when is this manga coming back'.
> 
> but lets not be negative  (hopefully the above wont happen) How have you enjoyed the series? (generic questions: fav char, fav arc...) and what do you think of the chimera ant arc.


Yeah, the hiatuses are gonna suck, but I keep up with a lot of other manga so its not like I'll have nothing to do when Togashi takes his long breaks. Hunter x Hunter is awesome. Its in my top five manga now. My favorite characters are probably Hisoka, Shizuku, Gon, and Killua. Morau is pretty cool too. The Chimera Ant arc is probably my favorite, since there are a lot of fights and we get to see the abilities of a lot of characters. Though I want to see it wrap up pretty soon.

Also... who the fuck is Jairo!? The future for the series shall be interesting.


----------



## bSupernova (Nov 8, 2008)

Chimera Ant is an excellent arc, as good as all the others, its' just that the unfortunate hiatuses make it seem longer/more drawn out than it really is.

Anyway great chapter! I'm still hoping Togashi doesn't fuck us over on Netero vs Meryem!


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 8, 2008)

gon just told a royal guard to shut the fuck up....hell yeah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 8, 2008)

Not a bad chapter, the only decent part was at the end.

Seriously, Togashi needs to pick up the pace and give us more progress.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 8, 2008)

> Chimera Ant is an excellent arc, as good as all the others, its' just that the unfortunate hiatuses make it seem longer/more drawn out than it really is.


It's by far the longest arc at 100 chapters already.  I think it's been excellent though, the way it's allowed Gon and Killua to grow in a reasonable way and given us more looks at high tier fighters other than Genei Ryodan.  Not to mention it gave us great villains in Meruem and Nefelpitou.

This chapter was probably the best since the break.  Pufu was able to explain his technique, his prior fight, and sum up all the plot lines.  Then we finally got back to Killua and are sure to see Gon doing something next week.  Even Shoot and Palm's disappearances were explained.  If this much progress was made each week there wouldn't be so much bitching.

/rant


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

Well then we're nearing us the end of this batch of chapters, and as usual he's shoving us towards a cliffhanger.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 8, 2008)

Decent chapter Gon at the end was badass


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

It would actually be pleasant for Gon to get his ass kicked so he gets off that high horse.


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2008)

I hate Pufu and his annoying little technique. I hope Gon puts him in his place.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 8, 2008)

If Gon fights him he'll lose


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> If Gon fights him he'll lose


You never know. Even when you're certain that Gon will be defeated, he'll surprise you.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 8, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> It would actually be pleasant for Gon to get his ass kicked so he gets off that high horse.



gon will aura stomp him. the end.


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

Gon would lose in aura especially.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 8, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Gon would lose in aura especially.



says who??


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

Says the manga when it has shown us explicitly that the ants have a much greater supply of aura.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 8, 2008)

Gon's not backing down. Telling him off was cool.


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm not saying he'll back off, but he can't beat them in aura, not to mention one on one


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 8, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> says who??



 sorry, but are you even thinking that Gon has anywhere near the aura of a royal guard? People who are thinking of a Gon Vs. Pufu that results in Gon winning are reading the wrong manga: here ya go 

 Anyways, tbh i for one think that this chapter was awesome, its just what we want- it provides progression, and gives some interesting prospects, as well as giving us an indirect overview of what is happening in the palace. The panel wasting was kept to a bare minimum as Pufu explained the thoughts that led to what is happening now, we got a good view on Morau, for those of you who were getting confused, well it pretty much showed what was going on, but it did even more than that. 

 Well we now know that after Kammaru Killua's electricity needs to be charged for while (less hax), but more importantly: What was the aura explosion? Yupi? and what will happen with Gon (in the same room as TWO ROYAL GUARDS, also epic last page by the way ) and will we get to see Pitou Vs Pufu? or at least how will that play out (lol @ thoughts of Killua Vs. Pufu and Gon vs. Pitou).

 Also,  regarding the everlasting need to see Meruem Vs Netero, at least we know that they have left the Palace (presumably are quite far away now) and hopefully have found a place to fight.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 8, 2008)

awesome chapter


----------



## Arcanis (Nov 8, 2008)

This chapter is easily the best of this batch so far...

I was about to explain why but uchiha-alia pretty much summed it up well enough =]

Finally I'm once again excited and looking forward to the next chapters


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 8, 2008)

yeah this chapter was badass
i loved how morau was right in what he did 

stuff like what happened between moru and pufu makes HxH my favourite there were no fighting yet it was deep
and there were more of it than what meets the eye


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2008)

The full extent of Gon's aura is still unknown. All we know is he has an incredible mass of it when he's completely bloodlusted. Due to the circumstances, its not that unbelievable that he has the potential to rival the royal guard ants in aura.

I also think the ants are a good match for Gon since they all have amazing powers but lack experience. Gon's major problem is facing opponents who have tens of years more experience than he does.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 8, 2008)

New chapter was just awesome it's the type of win that i expect from HXH


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 8, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> The full extent of Gon's aura is still unknown. All we know is he has an incredible mass of it when he's completely bloodlusted. Due to the circumstances, its not that unbelievable that he has the potential to rival the royal guard ants in aura.
> 
> I also think the ants are a good match for Gon since they all have amazing powers but lack experience. Gon's major problem is facing opponents who have tens of years more experience than he does.



 Gons aura has already been shown to be at 20,000 (which is pretty good). Yupi's is 700,000. The HXH i know and love wouldnt be what it is- if it made Gon come CLOSE to multiplying his aura by THIRTY FIVE. I know Gons aura swells up when he gets angry/ emotional, and thats perfectly fine, its a shonen, and he's the main character, but ill say this again: this is NOT bleach. the main character wont just triumph just _because_ hes the main character. The royal guards are WAY beyond Gon at the moment.


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> New chapter was just awesome it's the type of win that i expect from HXH



I've seen much better chapters in HxH


----------



## bSupernova (Nov 8, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> I know Gons aura swells up when he gets angry/ emotional, and thats perfectly fine, its a shonen, and he's the main character,



Right, but those aren't the only (or MAIN) reasons. The way nen works allows for such a thing to happen, so is the genius that is Togashi/Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

Nen doesn't work like that, it's been described many times that in order to make your nen grow is through training not random emotion flare.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 8, 2008)

Random emotional flares ALWAYS work in shounen.


----------



## Xell (Nov 8, 2008)

That was a very enjoyable chapter! It's been a while since I've enjoyed Hunter x Hunter like that.

Well, Killua said he's going back to Gon and now Pufu is in the same room as Gon. I wonder if Killua will jump straight into combat as soon as he notices what's happening.

Ahh Togashi! You bastard.


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2008)

What do you guys think of Jairo? What will his purpose in the story be?

I think he could possibly be the final villain after the Ryodan, and that the whole purpose of the Chimera Ant arc was to introduce him. He seems to have a strong backstory, which could build up a terrifying adversary.


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Random emotional flares ALWAYS work in shounen.



I was talking about the nen logic...


----------



## Arcanis (Nov 8, 2008)

Is anyone else annoyed by the fact that the Chimera Ant arc, as great as it is, seems to have no connection at all to the overall plot of HunterxHunter? Sure, it's served as good character growth for Gon and Killua but storywise it looks like filler...

At least the Greed Island arc had some connection with Gon's father and the Ryodan's search for a nen remover for Kuroro.

I just wish there was something that tied everything up nicely... Perhaps there's a hidden purpose behind the ants like Bizef seemed to hint to, maybe the Queen (who was the original ant) being so huge and with the ability to think was caused by something or someone important and it will be explained later, or maybe just some of the ants will survive and become central characters in future plots and that's that...

I don't know but there has to be something.


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> Is anyone else annoyed by the fact that the Chimera Ant arc, as great as it is, seems to have no connection at all to the overall plot of HunterxHunter? Sure, it's served as good character growth for Gon and Killua but storywise it looks like filler...
> 
> At least the Greed Island arc had some connection with Gon's father and the Ryodan's search for a nen remover for Kuroro.
> 
> ...


Jairo. I have a feeling that he's going to be very important in the future. He might even have some connection to Gin (longshot).

My guess is he has something to do with the queen, like he either created her or mutated her, so he could gain new abilities by becoming a chimera ant himself.


----------



## bSupernova (Nov 8, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Nen doesn't work like that, it's been described many times that in order to make your nen grow is through training not random emotion flare.



Wrong, it does, your determination, will, are the major parts of how much your nen will grow and develop, this has been stated many, many times throughout the series. In what WAY it grows and develops is all up to the user him/herself.





> Is anyone else annoyed by the fact that the Chimera Ant arc, as great as it is, seems to have no connection at all to the overall plot of HunterxHunter? Sure, it's served as good character growth for Gon and Killua but storywise it looks like filler...



Hunter x Hunter is a character-driven story, the characters drive the plot, not the other way around (most of the time anyway). So no, no way am I annoyed. And anyway it's not completely detached from the overall world/plot, not at all. There have been various foreshadowings in this arc, some less obvious than others. And the arc isn't over yet so I think it's a bit too soon to be deciding anything.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Nov 8, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> Gons aura has already been shown to be at 20,000 (which is pretty good). Yupi's is 700,000. The HXH i know and love wouldnt be what it is- if it made Gon come CLOSE to multiplying his aura by THIRTY FIVE. I know Gons aura swells up when he gets angry/ emotional, and thats perfectly fine, its a shonen, and he's the main character, but ill say this again: this is NOT bleach. the main character wont just triumph just _because_ hes the main character. The royal guards are WAY beyond Gon at the moment.




Aura size is usually never a determining factor in the fights. The only exception were these knuckle fights and that was because his hatsu directly relates to his opponents aura size.

It's always things like experiece, training, use of hatsu, things like that.

If it was about aura size Yupi would have killed everyone by now.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 8, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> The full extent of Gon's aura is still unknown. All we know is he has an incredible mass of it when he's completely bloodlusted. Due to the circumstances, its not that unbelievable that he has the potential to rival the royal guard ants in aura.
> 
> I also think the ants are a good match for Gon since they all have amazing powers but lack experience. Gon's major problem is facing opponents who have tens of years more experience than he does.



That's a good point. Gon more often that not has the strength or at least enough to put up a respectable fight, but his lack of experience is his main problem. The only problem is that Pitou, who had no experience, defeated Kaito based on strength alone. In going all out, it'll be an uphill battle for Gon.


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2008)

Proxy said:


> That's a good point. Gon more often that not has the strength or at least enough to put up a respectable fight, but his lack of experience is his main problem. The only problem is that Pitou, who had no experience, defeated Kaito based on strength alone. In going all out, it'll be an uphill battle for Gon.


Yeah thats true. Though I also have a theory that Kaito lost due to his nen ability being so random. Because of this, its very had for him to come up with strategies depending on the weapon. Against an opponent of Nefelpitou's caliber, one mistake would be fatal. But this is all speculation. My point is that just becasue the royal guad made Kaito look like nothing, doesn't mean that they are invincible.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 8, 2008)

The Communist Manifesto said:


> Aura size is usually never a determining factor in the fights. The only exception were these knuckle fights and that was because his hatsu directly relates to his opponents aura size.
> 
> It's always things like experiece, training, use of hatsu, things like that.
> 
> If it was about aura size Yupi would have killed everyone by now.



 lol, of course i know this, stating the aura size of each of Gon and Yupi was a response to people speculating that Gons aura level could rival that of a royal guard in his anger. the nen system has a ton of variables, but as Bisuke says, that doesnt mean that a beginner nen user can defeat a ryodan (thats an example), there is a 'range' of how fights can go depending on environment, planning, types of hatsu... However, an opponent who is out of reach is still just that: an opponent who is out of reach. Gon is not even close to Royal Guard level, and you know it.

 As for Yupi's aura size 'killing' everyone, well we dont even know the average aura of a high tier, so thats a bit of an assumption. For all we know, there are alot of people with higher nen, or none at all.



Amamiya said:


> Nen doesn't work like that, it's been described many times that in order to make your nen grow is through training not random emotion flare.



 Actually, i seem to remember 'conviction' and 'determination' being a key factor in nen (though of course, not nearly as important as training and experience), not only was it mentioned, but how else can you explain the confirmed fact that Gon's aura swells up when he's emotional/ angry? (see: Gon V Nobunaga arm wrestle)


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

First of all the arm wrestling, no one of them used aura until Gon got pissed and used it, thus aura vs. non aura. There I explained it.

Secondly, Conviction and determination are important indeed, when you're creating an ability not to make your nen flare up randomly.


----------



## bSupernova (Nov 8, 2008)

Don't you mean "ren" ?  I don't think you know what you're talking about 

You're going on about about ren, while I'm trying to tell you that the "will" and "determination" of oneself are important factors in being a nen user.

Nen user meaning everything that has to do with nen, whether it be the use of Gyo, the maintaining of Ren, or the creation of a hatsu. You need conviction and determination to make progress in these. His ren bursting as much as it has is both due to his determination to get back that which he has lost and all the training he has done.


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

Ren is the form used when increasing ones aura.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 8, 2008)

who thinks Knov is back in the game ?


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 8, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> sorry, but are you even thinking that Gon has anywhere near the aura of a royal guard? People who are thinking of a Gon Vs. Pufu that results in Gon winning are reading the wrong manga: here ya go
> 
> Anyways, tbh i for one think that this chapter was awesome, its just what we want- it provides progression, and gives some interesting prospects, as well as giving us an indirect overview of what is happening in the palace. The panel wasting was kept to a bare minimum as Pufu explained the thoughts that led to what is happening now, we got a good view on Morau, for those of you who were getting confused, well it pretty much showed what was going on, but it did even more than that.
> 
> ...



lol the rage post. i was joking, though if gon was just a speed bump, he would have been dead the minute pufu entered the room. Pufu obviously had some apprehension about taking on gon, who is a sitting position by the way. Which means in Pufu eyes gon posses some significant threat level.

I see killua's kammaru having a good chance at killing pufu, since all he has to is one shot that "main" pufu when he breaks up (I think pufu would attempt to break up if he faced killua, thus increasing the chances of him getting one shotted). Gon vs Pufu wouldn't make much sense, since pufu isn't a straight forward fighter and someone with gon's hastu wouldn't be much effective against pufu anyway. 

I don't know why you guys are talking about emotional flares increasing nen. It doesn't. Nen is gained through training and the natural strength of that person (basically their talent), the only thing that happens when you get pissed is that your nen output increases, but that also depletes your nen reserves faster. You don't get hidden reserves of nen because you "will" it. Also something to note, reinforcement users seem to have larger base nen then most other nen types.  

I also may note that just because your disposition gives you more nen then others, you can still have natural deficiencies in some areas like nen manipulation and control. for example Gon nen reserves are probably much larger then killua. But Killua is able create a hastu that is superior to Gon's because Killua is plain better then Gon in other areas of nen. However Killua hatsu while straight up better, drains nen like a bitch. While Gon hatsu, while probably using more nen then Kammaru doesn't deplete Gon nearly as fast.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 8, 2008)

killua might have a chance
his god speed is something plus his electricity
he might play an important role aganist pufu

25 years old killua will be scary


----------



## Kenny Florian (Nov 8, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> lol, of course i know this, stating the aura size of each of Gon and Yupi was a response to people speculating that Gons aura level could rival that of a royal guard in his anger. the nen system has a ton of variables, but as Bisuke says, that doesnt mean that a beginner nen user can defeat a ryodan (thats an example), there is a 'range' of how fights can go depending on environment, planning, types of hatsu... However, an opponent who is out of reach is still just that: an opponent who is out of reach. Gon is not even close to Royal Guard level, and you know it.
> 
> As for Yupi's aura size 'killing' everyone, well we dont even know the average aura of a high tier, so thats a bit of an assumption. For all we know, there are alot of people with higher nen, or none at all.



There's a chapter where Bisque says the exact opposite to Killua. Then theres the whole Gon/Gensuru fight, even though he was Gon's superior in every category he still lost because Gon was better prepared, used Gensuru disposition to his advantage and the situation as well. 

I mean from the moment nen was introduced the importance of training and experience has been stressed constantly now it's just being thrown out. 

Not saying Gon would win automatically win because of experience or anything but Pufu wouldn't necessarily win because hes a super ant. Both have strengths and weakness.

As for Yupi I was talking about the attack team only.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 8, 2008)

IMO
gon has zero chance against a RG

i want a new chapter of HxH


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 8, 2008)

meh, but he ain't dead yet, so this will be interesting.


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

Gon gun die.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 8, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> who thinks Knov is back in the game ?



........


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

Who is Knov ?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 8, 2008)

the one who freaked out
when i saw shoot in one of his rooms i thought he might be back


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh yeah, he probably saved Shoot, that's what I thought too.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 8, 2008)

Certainly one of the best post-hiatus chapters. We got a lot insight on the storyline and the way characters think and interact.

I wonder if Gon would've actually attacked Komugi as Nef says he would. It's interesting to see that he is undergoing some form of character development. Even Killua got a bit of that this chapter.

I've said it before and I'll say it again. The cliffhanger at 290 is going to be killer.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 8, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Certainly one of the best post-hiatus chapters. We got a lot insight on the storyline and the way characters think and interact.
> 
> I wonder if Gon would've actually attacked Komugi as Nef says he would. ItIt's interesting to see that he is undergoing some form of character development. Even Killua got a bit of that this chapter.
> 
> *I've said it before and I'll say it again. The cliffhanger at 290 is going to be killer*.



damn it


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree, and I've said it earlier also, everything is sadly pointing to that.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2008)

Who was the guy in the hospital?.....

Good chapter, I wish I had time to discuss more


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 8, 2008)

shoot ..............

not a hospital but one of knov s rooms

and since when you are busy


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Who was the guy in the hospital?.....
> 
> Good chapter, I wish I had time to discuss more



It was Shoot


----------



## NeBy (Nov 8, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Naruto's kyuubi aside, how many times does a fight in Naruto involve a sudden power-up?



A boy of twelve making Ransengan; a technique only available (apart from ninja-redeye who copied it) to the Hokage developed in his prime. Then, a boy of 14 or so, making a combination of ransegan and that other 'windelement' stuff; something even the hokage never succeeded in...by virtue of having a clone help him out. (As if he's the only one that's able to clone.) Is it realistic that a 14 year old would surpass the Hokage?

If one uses logic, and looking at a rational analogy, that would mean a 'karate'-kid of 14-15 would be far more powerful than a seasoned martial-arts expert ever could. Extremely unlikely.

And than I'm not talking about all the absurd techniques we've seen, where *complete* mountain ranges are created and destroyed by placing hands on the soil, trees sprout as crazy, huge waterfalls are created in a blink of an eye, etc, etc.

I guess ecological planning has a whole new meaning in the Naruto-world. The powers are getting so absurd, it's becoming a DBZ-story.

I'm actually glad these latest fights, while showing weirdness, aren't over-haxored like some in the past.



uchiha-alia said:


> sorry, but are you even thinking that Gon has anywhere near the aura of a royal guard? People who are thinking of a Gon Vs. Pufu that results in Gon winning are reading the wrong manga: here ya go
> 
> Anyways, tbh i for one think that this chapter was awesome, its just what we want- it provides progression, and gives some interesting prospects, as well as giving us an indirect overview of what is happening in the palace. The panel wasting was kept to a bare minimum as Pufu explained the thoughts that led to what is happening now, we got a good view on Morau, for those of you who were getting confused, well it pretty much showed what was going on, but it did even more than that.
> 
> ...




True, Gon couldn't win. As for what's gonna happen next. Two things, or Poofu gets the message from Pitou and leaves, or he ignores her, and takes on Gon. Contrary to Pitou, he can 'sense' Gons' mood/intentions, and I think he already knows Gon wont hurt snotgirl...so he might go for it. In which case, Gon will put up a good fight, surprise Poofu a bit, but in the end won't win. (Especially with Poofu's hatsu). Then, in the nick of time, there comes Killua, electrifying Poofu when he didn't expect it. I think electricity will be VERY useful against Poofu, with all his parts being electrified, including the main-bee body.

Though it would be a bit strange if that alone vanquished Poofu, so, in the end, I think it will happen like I said before: OR snotgirl awakens and threatens to kill herself, OR (more likely) Killua threatens to kill her.

And yeah, he WILL do it, if it's the only way to save Gon. He's an assassin trained from birth, after all. Which Poofu will sense too, and Pitou, and he's have to let Gon go, or go against the orders of the King. And we both know Poofu is NEVER going to do that, insanely devoted as he is. Heck, even Pitou obeys the king without hesitation.

So, in the end, Poofu will have to bugger off.




hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah this chapter was badass
> i loved how morau was right in what he did



Well, he actually wasn't. He would have doine better to keep the smokejail. But there was no way of knowing.




Paul the SK said:


> The full extent of Gon's aura is still unknown. All we know is he has an incredible mass of it when he's completely bloodlusted. Due to the circumstances, its not that unbelievable that he has the potential to rival the royal guard ants in aura.
> 
> I also think the ants are a good match for Gon since they all have amazing powers but lack experience. Gon's major problem is facing opponents who have tens of years more experience than he does.



Actually they don't. They have less experience, even. That said, due to their nature, one can argue they are helped a lot by their 'animal' instincts. It made them master nen a lot faster, and that's probably the reason Pitou was able to fight Kaito, even though she didn't have much actual experience (that, and her hugeamount of nen, of course).



uchiha-alia said:


> Gons aura has already been shown to be at 20,000 (which is pretty good). Yupi's is 700,000. The HXH i know and love wouldnt be what it is- if it made Gon come CLOSE to multiplying his aura by THIRTY FIVE. I know Gons aura swells up when he gets angry/ emotional, and thats perfectly fine, its a shonen, and he's the main character, but ill say this again: this is NOT bleach. the main character wont just triumph just _because_ hes the main character. The royal guards are WAY beyond Gon at the moment.



What he said. I concur.



Zaru said:


> Random emotional flares ALWAYS work in shounen.



In a certain manner, it matters in r/l too. An angry person is capable of more strength than he would otherwise able to muster. But all in all, the nen-logic prohibits*everything* depending on emotion. It's not bleach, after all.



Proxy said:


> That's a good point. Gon more often that not has the strength or at least enough to put up a respectable fight, but his lack of experience is his main problem. The only problem is that Pitou, who had no experience, defeated Kaito based on strength alone. In going all out, it'll be an uphill battle for Gon.



And animal instinct, perhaps. We shouldn't forget they aren't humans. It's also the only explanation as for why it took them a very short time to master nen, while humans take weeks and months to master it properly.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> IMO
> gon has zero chance against a RG
> 
> i want a new chapter of HxH



True. And me too!


----------



## bSupernova (Nov 8, 2008)

> I mean from the moment nen was introduced the importance of training and experience has been stressed constantly now it's just being thrown out.



Really now, it's not all about training and experience. Battle tactics  come into play as much as the former in a duel between nen users. This isn't something that just suddenly made it's appearance in HxH, this has been there since the very beginning. 

How can you say it's "being thrown out" in what instances exactly?

Gensuru vs Gon was a wonderful example of how important those 3 factors are. Gensuru was beating Gon in every way, as he should have, but Gon knew Gensuru's abilities and what he was capable of before hand. Gon prepared, Gensuru underestimated Gon and the others and lost because of it. He is/was a better Nen user than Gon for sure, but battles aren't decided that easily. The are other factors that come into play, not just training/experience(as awesome as it is to have em)/brokenness. 

This is what makes HxH so wonderful.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 8, 2008)

> Well, he actually wasn't. He would have doine better to keep the smokejail. But there was no way of knowing



no he was right
togashi said it clearly that his experience made him make the right choice

if he kept smoke jail
yubi was going to kill knuckles


----------



## bSupernova (Nov 8, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again. The cliffhanger at 290 is going to be killer.



Seriously, I'm guessing it'll be cliffy involving a lot of events not just one.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 8, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> no he was right
> togashi said it clearly that his experience made him make the right choice
> 
> if he kept smoke jail
> yubi was going to kill knuckles



Yeah, sure Togashi said it, but Togashi is our Hxh God, so naturally, he knows everything there is going to happen in the hxh future!

But, viewed from the characters' stance, he (Morau) couldn't know whether or not Knuckles would get killed or not; after all, he lasted so long already.

It would be the same as saying - if Moreau had understood the main body was still there - that it was the right thing to do, NOT to release the smokejail, but first kill the Poofu-bee, and THEN release the smokejail - that could have happened before his clone(s) could get to Knuckle.

In that case, we would all have been saying: it was the right decision not to release his smokejail straight after the crysalis was destroyed.

To be honest, there weren't really any 'sure' decisions to be made, but fact it (if we're talking afterwards anyways), he would have done better to destroy the Poofu-bee, *before* releasing his smokejail. If he'd done it fast enough, it still would have worked out for Knuckle...and Morau wouldn't have lost his pipe.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2008)

Im surprised Morau didn't realise Pufu's weakness, it seems so obvious now.



> Naruto's kyuubi aside, how many times does a fight in Naruto involve a sudden power-up?



Deep throating a crow?


----------



## NeBy (Nov 8, 2008)

"This message has been deleted by hgfdsahjkl."


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 8, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Yeah, sure Togashi said it, but Togashi is our Hxh God, so naturally, he knows everything there is going to happen in the hxh future!
> 
> But, viewed from the characters' stance, he couldn't know whether or not Knuckles would get killed or not; after all, he lasted so long already.
> 
> ...



i see it that way

to figure that he should release smoke jail after killing pufu and before knuckles is killed is impossible (unless it is Hisoka ) he need more time to figure all that out and more time means that knuckles was going to die


so i see  two possible scenario
1-that morau will be able to kill pufu but knucles will die
2-release smoke jail and save knuckles

moru saving knuckles was out of pufu's calculations ( and i dont blame him its impossible to know how everything was going to change)and out of morau's calculations too
so as logic pufu indeed beat morau
but morau's experience without him knowing that made him make the right choice


moru released smoke jail was due to his experience not something logical as togashi said

when i read the chapter it felt like pufu's win at first but that changed as i read more i felt that moru did the right thing


also one can argue that killig pufu is better than saving knucles in this case it will be pufu's win

but if the fight between morau/knucles ends with yubi death and the survival of both of them it will be morau win not pufu
by that he will kill a RG and save his friend instead  of killing  RG and losing a friend at the same time

so releasing smoke jail has a bigger chance of being the right choice

i see it that moru's experience beat pufu logic this time

but where seriously can you find stuff like this unless it is hunter x hunter


----------



## NeBy (Nov 8, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i see it that way
> 
> to figure that he should release smoke jail after killing pufu and before knuckles is killed is impossible (unless it is Hisoka ) he need more time to figure all that out and more time means that knuckles was going to die
> 
> ...



Meh. I can't totally agree. The fact that Morau "did the right thing" is only when looking at it afterwards, WHEN we know he saved Knuckles. But Morau couldn't have known that, so, based on what was before him (and Poofu) at the time, I feel he didn't make the right choice. It's as poofu said; he should have thought his weakness out.

I'll try to put it more clearly: basically, your argument is, that Morau 'won' against Poofu, because his decision saved Knuckle. But he could not have known that, and that's an arguiment after the facts. For instance, what are you going to say if - for arguments' sake - Yupi kills Knuckles anyway? In that case, Knuckle would be dead in the end, regardless. In that case, one can easily say (afterwards, again), that he didn't/couldn't save his friend anyways, AND he lost his only opportunity to defeat Poofu.

Basically, if you don't know the future, Poofu was right in his assessment. That Morau didn't do *that* bad a choice had more to do with luck. It's not a mental win, it's just that his gamble turned out to be not THAT bad (on the condition you deem Knuckles life to remain saved).


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 8, 2008)

yeah i said if  knuckle dies and yubi *didnt die*
it will be pufu's win
read what i said again what you are saying i actually said i said that saving knuckles was out of the calculations of both of them
so as mental win it was pufu's win which i already said before

i dont see it just a luck read what togashi said at page 8 *it is all there*

i still think morau did the right thing out of experience not logic


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 8, 2008)

page 8 *it is all there*

not luck but experience

togashi is showing us how strong experience is

difference between us what i saw as experiece (togashi said it) you see it as luck


----------



## Danchou (Nov 8, 2008)

Heh, was just rereading that part of HxH with the Zoaldyeck Mansion guards. In it it's said that 3 years ago, a 100 hunter blacklist hunters were decimated by a 10 year old intendant still in training (Kanaria). Makes you think how monstrously strong the other senior intendants are not to mention the Zoaldyecks themselves, but off course we knew that last part.
I was just wondering how strong she would be. I'm reckoning she was a nen user at the time or it'd be hard to imagine how she'd be able to pwn a hundred black list hunters like that. But in that case, why did she learn nen before the Zoaldyeck kids learned it?

Also, at what level as compared to Gon and Killua do you think Karuto is at the moment? I'd say he is certainly at least at Greed Island level considering his ability. In fact it seems that he learned nen before Killua did.


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2008)

I think there should be a video game based on Hunter x Hunter that plays similar to Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4. Hopefully, when they make an anime based on the Chimera Ant arc, we could get some good HxH video games (is hopeful).


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 9, 2008)

there is a cool game
but it is only in japanese


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 9, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> lol the rage post. i was joking, though if gon was just a speed bump, he would have been dead the minute pufu entered the room. Pufu obviously had some apprehension about taking on gon, who is a sitting position by the way. Which means in Pufu eyes gon posses some significant threat level.
> 
> I see killua's kammaru having a good chance at killing pufu, since all he has to is one shot that "main" pufu when he breaks up (I think pufu would attempt to break up if he faced killua, thus increasing the chances of him getting one shotted). Gon vs Pufu wouldn't make much sense, since pufu isn't a straight forward fighter and someone with gon's hastu wouldn't be much effective against pufu anyway.
> 
> ...



 no, not a rage post lol, sry if it seemed that way 



The Communist Manifesto said:


> There's a chapter where Bisque says the exact opposite to Killua. Then theres the whole Gon/Gensuru fight, even though he was Gon's superior in every category he still lost because Gon was better prepared, used Gensuru disposition to his advantage and the situation as well.
> 
> I mean from the moment nen was introduced the importance of training and experience has been stressed constantly now it's just being thrown out.
> 
> ...



 as i said, of course i agree with most of what you're saying, and that the nen system is completely dynamic and allows for anything to affect the outcome of a match, but THIS keeps coming to mind:

In this case, Gon would be 'E', and the royal Guards with be 'D', and the leeway given is what you're saying- battle conditions, hatsu, strategy... But still, whatever the circumstances, the royal guards are beyond Gon.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 9, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> there is a cool game
> but it is only in japanese


Are you talking about the Wonder Swan game? I played that, haha. Fighting Kuroro, Machi and Shizuku with just Kurapika and Gon was FUCKING HARD. 

Since Gon is sooooo weak.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 9, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Heh, was just rereading that part of HxH with the Zoaldyeck Mansion guards. In it it's said that 3 years ago, a 100 hunter blacklist hunters were decimated by a 10 year old intendant still in training (Kanaria). Makes you think how monstrously strong the other senior intendants are not to mention the Zoaldyecks themselves, but off course we knew that last part.
> I was just wondering how strong she would be. I'm reckoning she was a nen user at the time or it'd be hard to imagine how she'd be able to pwn a hundred black list hunters like that. But in that case, why did she learn nen before the Zoaldyeck kids learned it?
> 
> Also, at what level as compared to Gon and Killua do you think Karuto is at the moment? I'd say he is certainly at least at Greed Island level considering his ability. In fact it seems that he learned nen before Killua did.



To be honest, it doesn't make much sense, unless she said it to try to scare them of (a possibility, since she didn't want to fight them, really - since they were friends of Killua, not ennemies).

Or otherwise, she meant 'we' (guards) instead of 'me'.

Or, as you say, she must have known nen, and those blacklist hunters weren't real Hunters (or they didn't learn nen yet - but it is doubtful 100 could not have learned it, if they are real Hunters).

Or, Togashi screwed up and was uber-haxoring her. 




uchiha-alia said:


> no, not a rage post lol, sry if it seemed that way
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with you, but, even if he was B, it would only be a theoretical possibility. Then *everything* would have to be in favour of B, and *everything* would have to disfavour D; maybe a chance in a hundred. With such odds, you'd better NOT fight such an adversary, because you're gonna loose with 99% certainty anyway.




Graham Acre said:


> Are you talking about the Wonder Swan game? I played that, haha. Fighting Kuroro, Machi and Shizuku with just Kurapika and Gon was FUCKING HARD.
> 
> Since Gon is sooooo weak.



I guess it's not available for the PC on the EU market?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 9, 2008)

i mean this game for PS2

i saw parts of it .looks awesome but i cant find them anymore 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS5uQlgEhWc[/YOUTUBE]

i wish if anyone have the parts i mean 
i saw gon and killu fighting Zoldyck's dog
also gon in a big ship walking around talking to people and getting information and graphics  were so good 


i want it


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 9, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I guess it's not available for the PC on the EU market?


No, never saw release outside Japan. As for the PC, well, I did played it on the PC but that was 3 years ago I believe. And I've lost the links etc.

Anyway, here's a vid of it, just 14 seconds, very short.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv3i8rBw9e4[/YOUTUBE]




And the gameplay is similar to that SNES YYH game.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> i mean this game for PS2


Oh, that one. IIRC, it didn't have nen system though, and had that weird Yugioh-ish villain.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 9, 2008)

NeBy said:


> To be honest, it doesn't make much sense, unless she said it to try to scare them of (a possibility, since she didn't want to fight them, really - since they were friends of Killua, not ennemies).
> 
> Or otherwise, she meant 'we' (guards) instead of 'me'.
> 
> ...


It was no bluff. 

link 1 link 2 

I guess she's just supposed to be that uber hax powerful. I wonder at what level she and the other intendants are compared to the HxH verse. I want to see more of the Zoaldyecks, period...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 9, 2008)

i think those hunters are around pokkuru level not more if they were indeed hunters
i think they are on the level of the two who were eaten by the dog

a real hunter wont go with other 100 (netero went only with other 6 hunters)
i think they are new hunters who wanted to make a name for them self 
and were crashed by Zoaldyecks

i see in this big number a proof that they are only noobs i dont think they were real hunters anyway

killua alone beat all the people at the 2nd hunter exam in few seconds

Zoaldyecks are monsters 
it will be awesome if someone hired them to kill genei ryodan


----------



## Nakor (Nov 9, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Zoaldyecks are monsters
> it will be awesome if someone hired them to kill genei ryodan



someone already did. silva killed a member.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 9, 2008)

The chapter was alright and once again the art didn't look like complete crap. Pretty sure Pufu will just go off to find the King but I'm interested in what he may say to Gon before that.

God am I ready for this arc to be over god damn Togashi.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 9, 2008)

after reading this
[Shounen]HSD Kenichi c256 by Nerieru-scans by Boo_hoo

i realized that chimera arc is my favourite arc
absolutely the work of a genius and the best mangaka ever


----------



## Monna (Nov 10, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> after reading this
> [Shounen]HSD Kenichi c256 by Nerieru-scans by Boo_hoo
> 
> i realized that chimera arc is my favourite arc
> absolutely the work of a genius and the best mangaka ever


Wow, that was really well written.


----------



## Freija (Nov 10, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> after reading this
> [Shounen]HSD Kenichi c256 by Nerieru-scans by Boo_hoo
> 
> i realized that chimera arc is my favourite arc
> absolutely the work of a genius and the best mangaka ever



Indeed,  but the part that ruins it is in fact the slow releases.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 10, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> after reading this
> [Shounen]HSD Kenichi c256 by Nerieru-scans by Boo_hoo
> 
> i realized that chimera arc is my favourite arc
> absolutely the work of a genius and the best mangaka ever



 Awesome overview of the chimera ant arc (some things were missed but it was well written)

 Wow, and to think that alot of posters here dont like it at all. The chimera arc has been awesome the whole way through- best arc? hmm... probably not but its a damn good one. 

 Unfortunately, the hiatuses have managed to affect what people think, but ive always loved this arc.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 10, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> after reading this
> [Shounen]HSD Kenichi c256 by Nerieru-scans by Boo_hoo
> 
> i realized that chimera arc is my favourite arc
> absolutely the work of a genius and the best mangaka ever


I can't say that this changed my view on the current arc at all.


----------



## Monna (Nov 10, 2008)

Does anyone know if the ridiculous pattern of hiatuses is ever gonna end?


----------



## Proxy (Nov 10, 2008)

It was a great review. I didn't think the arc was bad, only because I had a straight read through unlike most of you who had to put up with the hiatus. When Yu Yu was out, does anyone know if there were a hiatus like there is now?


----------



## Freija (Nov 10, 2008)

The Chimaera arc has been as many and I have stated earlier, the best in the series, however the constant Hiatuses ruins the arc in a way not thought possible before HxH.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 10, 2008)

Hiatuses doesnt effect the story or the characters
so it has zero effect on me

yes i am tired of the hiatuses but the arc it self has nothing to do with it


----------



## Freija (Nov 10, 2008)

It does, the epicness goes out with ever day that passes, you lose your interest and the "drive" feels dead... it feels like he has no "spirit" in the chapters any longer.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 10, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> Does anyone know if the ridiculous pattern of hiatuses is ever gonna end?



We can't look into Togashi's mind, so we can never know that. Heck, even Kishi/Oda/Kubo could go on hiatus for sudden health reasons (or lazyness)
It can't be predicted.


----------



## Freija (Nov 10, 2008)

I can predict it, when the next volume release starts selling less he'll give us another 10 chapters.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 10, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> after reading this
> [Shounen]HSD Kenichi c256 by Nerieru-scans by Boo_hoo
> 
> i realized that chimera arc is my favourite arc
> absolutely the work of a genius and the best mangaka ever


I greatly prefer the York Shin arc over any HxH arc or any anime/manga ever seen. It's still the best. I've yet to see anything entertaining me to that extent.

The Chimera Ant Arc is still pretty good though. Compared to the epicness of the York Shin arc though it falls short. That was just sublime.


----------



## Freija (Nov 10, 2008)

York Shin vs Chimaera is hard... I need some thought on that.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 10, 2008)

Are you really a Kuroro fan? It's a no brainer imo.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 10, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> I greatly prefer the York Shin arc over any HxH arc or any anime/manga ever seen. It's still the best. I've yet to see anything entertaining me to that extent.
> 
> The Chimera Ant Arc is still pretty good though. Compared to the epicness of the York Shin arc though it falls short. That was just sublime.



Yeah, York Shin is up there with the best arcs in any anime/manga for me aswell (And Celestial Tower)

There was a thread back that asked to name them and i couldnt decide between York Shin+Celestial Tower, 2 OP Arcs, 2 FOTNS arc and 2 YYH arcs


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 10, 2008)

I liked York Shin way more than any other arc. Everything was well developed. Excellent characters, nice plot.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 10, 2008)

ah york shin or  chimera arc 
if you asked me from a week i was going to say easily york shin but after thinking chimaera arec is really great
but yeah i think york shin is a little better



> It does, the epicness goes out with ever day that passes, you lose your interest and the "drive" feels dead... it feels like he has no "spirit" in the chapters any longer



not me baby


----------



## Taleran (Nov 10, 2008)

heh this arc is shaping up to be my favourite


it has everything I look for in this manga, York Shin was indeed good but NGL sits on top for me, lol people bitching about delays


after waiting for Stone Ocean and Berserk delay's don't phase me anymore


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 10, 2008)

if we get a good anime adaptation of chimera arc ,more people might find it better

awesome animated chimera arc will be mindblowing 

i want to see when the hunters started their attack on the palace and netero coming from the sky with some badass music (may be the one when gon and his friend passed the tower exam )damn it that would kill me 

what part do you look forward the most to be animated and how do you imagine it


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 10, 2008)

Even though i enjoy the ant-arc overall i can't say that i really liked, or like, the idea of these ants, i liked it better pre-GI when everything kinda felt more "down to earth".
Atleast compared to running around inside a videogame or fighting ants from DBZ.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 10, 2008)

I have an idea of where the manga can go after NGL if another plot line doesn't spawn from there


everything in the manga has hinged off of York Shin up until now, everything came out of that, their meeting the need for training the Greed Island box which lead direcly into NGL

 but I think it may proceed somewhere that was mentioned early


----------



## Freija (Nov 10, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Are you really a Kuroro fan? It's a no brainer imo.



haha, it's not that, I like the progress off the characters a lot in Chimaera, however Yorkshin was indeed epic, it was built up for 80 chapters then in like 1 chapter it went to complete hell, and 5 chapters later it was back to normal, truly a revolution


----------



## Taleran (Nov 10, 2008)

NGL had overall a better cast than the rest of the arcs combined (second place would be the Hunter Exam)


----------



## Freija (Nov 10, 2008)

How does the NGL arc have a better cast than York Shin


----------



## Taleran (Nov 10, 2008)

Easy


Morau
Novu
Knuckle
Shoot
the Ryodan attack team (chance for most of my favourite members to shine)
President
Zeno and Silva
the ants
Meleron
Ikarugo
Kaito
and the regulars


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 10, 2008)

hisoka solo all


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 10, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what part do you look forward the most to be animated and how do you imagine it



Do I really need to answer this?



Dude, it will go down in history as one of the most epic scenes ever.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 10, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what part do you look forward the most to be animated and how do you imagine it


The part where Pokuru gets chopped up by the pig-ant and served for dinner~


----------



## Taleran (Nov 10, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what part do you look forward the most to be animated and how do you imagine it



Battle Cantabile


----------



## Danchou (Nov 10, 2008)

Killua said:


> Do I really need to answer this?
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, it will go down in history as one of the most epic scenes of fail ever.


There, I corrected it for you.  

I can't wait for the next chapter. The next few chapters until the hiatus should be pretty actionpacked.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 10, 2008)

I want to see the early invasion and the dragon dive animated.  Also Pitou taking off Kaito's arm.  And Kanmaru...and a lot more


Killua said:


> Do I really need to answer this?
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, it will go down in history as one of the most epic scenes ever.



Do you really like him that much? Why? Seriously...


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 10, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> There, I corrected it for you.
> 
> I can't wait for the next chapter. The next few chapters until the hiatus should be pretty actionpacked.



shut up crossdresser 



The Faint Smile said:


> Do you really like him that much? Why? Seriously...



I love minor characters that owns main characters (see Kurapika)


----------



## Taleran (Nov 10, 2008)

huh Kurapica is the major character in all his fights


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 10, 2008)

well gon was finally shown again after like forever, actually i thought this chapter was pretty good overall


----------



## NeBy (Nov 10, 2008)

Any (new) spoilers out, yet?


----------



## Fran (Nov 10, 2008)

Chapter was pretty epic.
Tension is building up, loved the scene with Pitou Gon and Pufu.
[PS: I'm reaaaaally starting to like Pitou ]

.


This
Is not
What I wanted though.
Fucking King, bending over Netero's old ass is what I wanted to see.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2008)

> Fucking King, bending over Netero's old ass is what I wanted to see.



Good things come to those who wait


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Easy
> 
> 
> Morau
> ...



York Shin

Gon
Killua
Kurapica
Leorio
Genei Ryodan
Zen and Silva
Zepairu
The Injyuu

Sorry Chimaera doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 11, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Easy
> 
> 
> Morau
> ...


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 11, 2008)

The Injiyuu were awesome.

Keen Dog shits all over the ants


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> I agree, I only ever read it any more just to see what happens.



you are one of the people who said this arc might be the best
so *why* are you saying that ? 

KLown doesnt like it that much from the start


a really nice AMV

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3whvgSaTk8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Danchou (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome 287 chapter spoilers


*Spoiler*: _chapter 287 script_ 



プフ「.......黙れ？....」 
Pufu: "......Shut up....?"

　HUNTERHUNTER 
　No.287?現状 
　Hunter x Hunter
　No. 287 Current Situation

煽り「「黙ってろ」ゴンの言葉に緊張走る!!」 
Narrator: "With Gon's "Shut up" tensions run!!"

プフ（風下....か） 
Pufu: (Towards where the wind blows...?)
　　「フ......お邪魔ですか」 
　　"Fu...... are you an annoyance?"
　　「ピトーここは貴方に任せることにしましょう」 
　　"Pitou, I'll entrust what's happening here to you"
ゴン「動くな そこにいろ」 
Gon: "Don't move, be there."
　　「鱗粉を使って人を操るんだろ？」 
　　"You're the one manipulating the scales?"
　　「そこから一歩も動くな!!」 
　　"Don't take one step from there!!"
ピトー「プフ...！頼む」 
Pitou: "Pufu...! I beg you."
プフ「......正気ですか.........？」 
Pufu: "......Is this your true character.........?"
　　「何もせず ただここに？」 
　　"Without anything, just here?"
　　「そんな娘のために.......？」 
　　"For the sake of this girl.......?"
ピトー「王のためだ.......！」 
Pitou: "It's for the king.......!"
　　　「言うことを聞いてくれ」 
　　　"Please listen to what I have to say"
プフ（何があったのです？） 
Pufu: (What happened?)
　　（明らかに貴方の顔つきが違います まるで） 
　　(It's clear your face is entirely different, certainly)
　　（私が閉じ込められている間に一体何が...!?） 
　　(When I was locked away, just what...!?)
　　「約束しましょう「私」は一歩も動かない」 
　　"Let's make a deal, "I" won't move one step."
　　「かわりに教えていただきたい」 
　　"Instead, I'd like to learn from you."
　　「ここで起きた全て！一部始終を.......!!」 
　　"Everything that happened here! The full story......!!"
　　（直接王の行方を聞けば警戒され口止めされてしまう＼br />? 
　　(If I hear about the king's whereabouts firsthand, I would be warned 
not to speak.)
　　（流れの中に漂わせて下さいよ....？） 
　　(Please let me float in the stream...?)
　　（さりげなく慎重にお願いします） 
　　(I'd like to be casually careful..)
　　（失敗すれば） 
　　(If I fail) [It's unclear who the subject is anymore...]
　　（..........）
　　(.........)
　　（修羅場...それだけの事...） 
　　(A scene of carnage... at least that...)

　　　【宮殿北部ユピー】 
　　　[North Palace Yupi]

ポットクリン「時間です 利息がつきます」(50091) 
Potclean: "It's time. The interest is now added." (50091)
ユピー「.......」
Yupi: "......" 
　　　（.......つかんだ!!! 爆発を操作する!!! あの感覚だ!!!）
　　　(......Got it!!! The explosion control!!! That sensation!!!)
　　　（もう一回やれば..............!!） 
　　　(If I do it one more time............!!)
　　　（完全に自分のものにできる!!!） 
　　　(I can become my perfect self!!!)
　　　（怒りだ...!! 怒りをためろ!! 忘れる前に!!!） 
　　　(It's anger..!! Amass anger!! Before you forget!!!)
　　　「一度ならず二度もオレをコケにしたあのクズ!! ゴミ!! クサレカスがぁ
ああ!!」 
　　　"If one time, two times even, that waste has made me a fool!! Trash!! 
Rotting Scum--!!"
　　　「ぬぅがぁああああぁ!!」 
　　　"NuGaAAAAAa!!"
　　　（冷静に怒り狂え!! 破壊と構築の同居!!） 
　　　(Calmly rage!! Destruction and construction together!!)
　　　（それを肉体で表現するのだ!!） 
　　　(Express that with the body!!)

　　ユピーはまだ気付いていない 
　　Yupi still isn't noticing
　　なぜ相反する感情が成り立つか 
　　Why disagreeing emotions come to be
　　そして己の現状に 
　　And in his present condition


33 ：エロイ人 ?.QrIe30Kvw ：2008/11/11(火) 23:47:52 ID:ZATDtr8H0 
Second post starts here.
　　　【ユピーの体が今までに無い化物の姿に変体する】 
　　　[Yupi's body up until here doesn't have any monster transformations]

ユピー（怒りとは!!!!） 
Yupi: (Anger is!!!!)
　　　（怒りとは撒き散らすものではなく何かに向けるもぼbr />?なのだ!!） 
　　　(Anger is not something scattered, it's something to focus!!)
　　　「ひゃははははは」 
　　　"Hyahahahahahaha"
　　　「ぶっ壊死て殺る夜!!!!」 
　　　"I'll kill you by death through destruction tonight!!!!"

　　　【多数の分身ナックルの中にいるモラウを攻撃するゼbr />?のの それも分身】 

　　　[Among the many replications of Knuckle, he attacks Morau. That is 
also a replication]

ユピー「ヒャハハ オッケーオッケーハズレオッケー!!!」 
Yupi: "Hyahaha okay, okay, a miss is okay!!!"
　　　「もっとだもっと!!!!」 
　　　"More, more!!!!"
　　　「オレをもっと怒らせろォオオオラァアア!!!」 
　　　"Make me madde oOOORAaAAA!!!!"

　　モラウ達からすれば無尽蔵にすら感じられたユピーのゼbr />?ーラも 
　　If because of Morau's group, even with the feeling of it being and inexhaustible 
supply, Yupi's aura also
　　度重なる爆発や変形によって確実に消耗され続けておゼbr />? 
　　Because of frequent explosions and transformations he certainly continues 
to deplete it
　　残されたオーラは50万を切っていた 
　　The remaining aura had been cut to 500,000.
　　これはポットクリンの利息が現状のまま上がっていく剼br />?提で計算し 
　　With Potclean's interest current situation going up, this premise is 
calculated
　　ユピーが最低限の消費でオーラの使用を控えたとしてゼbr />? 
　　With taking into account Yupi's minimum expenditure of aura use
　　突入開始時刻より11分43秒後 
　　from the start time, 11 minutes and 43 seconds. [This refers to the 
"Go" not the start of Hakoware, which was at 00:03:01]
[By the way guys, this is what we've been trying to calculate for weeks 
now.]

ポットクリン「時間です 利息がつきます」(60610) 
Potclean: "It's time. The interest is now added." (60610)

　　今から3分50秒後 
　　From now, 3 minutes 50 seconds more.
　　念能力の使用が不可能となる瀬戸際まで来ていた 
　　Until the critical moment when he cannot use his Nen comes.

　　0:07:53:49 


　　　【荒野 王とネテロ】 
　　　[Wasteland, The King and Netero]

ネテロ「ここは戦争兵器の実験場じゃよ」 
Netero: "This is a war weapons testing ground."
　　　「心置きなく暴れていいぜ」 
　　　"We can rage without reserve."
王「.......なぜ戦う？」 
King: "......Why fight?"
ネテロ「は？」 
Netero: "Huh?"
王「其方に勝ち目はない 死に急ぐ事はあるまい」 
King: "You have no chance. You're just hastening to your death."
ネテロ「やってもみねェでわかるかよ」 
Netero: "I can't see if I'll win, I don't know."
　　　「ワシの事何も知らんだろが」 
　　　"I really don't know anything about me."
　　　「見た目で判断すると足元すくわれるぞ？」 
　　　"Are you judging from appearances, building from under my feet?"
王「...逆だ」
King: "It's the opposite." 
　「戦局が読めぬほど凡庸な差し手には見えぬ」 
　"I can't read the state of war and can't see the mediocre pointed hand."
　「余はこの世を統べるために生を受け」 
　"So I can control this world, I'll live on."
　「当初 人間等に家畜以上の感情を持ち得なかったが今は違う」 
　"I at first, held obtained ideas of making humans and such like cattle 
and more, but now it's different."
　「わずかながらも生かすに足る人間がいる事を知った」 
　　　"I realize now that there are those among you who are worth keeping 
alive."
　「あの娘がそうだ」 
　"That girl is one of them."
　「お主にも同じものを感じる」 
　"I feel the same worth in you."
　「今 矛を収めるなら」 
　 "If you lay down your fangs now."

ネテロ「...」 
Netero: "...:
王「許してやらんでもない」 
King: "I will consider letting you live."
ネテロ「それはワシだけをって話だろ？」 
Netero: "But that only applies to me right?"
　　　「そいつは立場上 聞けねェ相談だわな」 
　　　"Due to my position and situation, I can't go through with that deal."

煽り「頂上対決!!」 
Narrator: "Top Confronation!!"


COTDAMN, that's RIGHT Guys. Netero-Meruem is finally here!!! I fapped


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2008)

*disappears until the scan is out*


----------



## TicoTico (Nov 11, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> a really nice AMV
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3whvgSaTk8[/YOUTUBE]


Damn, HxH anime really does look like the only worthwhile manga->anime adaptation there is!  Awesome link


*Spoiler*: __ 



Thanks for the spoilers! 

Damn, I wouldn't have thought in my wildest dreams we'd get to see even a glimpse of King vs Netero before chapter 290! Things are getting so epic once more that the next hiatus is gonna kill me 

The Yupi part was also really interesting.. I've got a feeling we'll be seeing atleast some of the loan returned before he's going down, though. Maybe I'm just being pessimistic and too used to the prolonged waiting


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2008)

> I only ever read it any more just to see what happens.



That pretty much counts for all mangas

Nice spoilers, I'll skip them and rather wait.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 11, 2008)

TicoTico said:


> Damn, HxH anime really does look like the only worthwhile manga->anime adaptation there is!  Awesome link


As good as it is, it ain't.


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2008)

Hopefully that is fake, it sounds too corny for me


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> As good as it is, it ain't.



what are your favourite


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 11, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what are your favourite


There's alot of good anime-adaptions, Death Note, Hellsing OVA, Naruto Part 1, Black lagoon, School Rumble and so on.

Don't have a favourite, i just rank 'em all from good to bad.


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2008)

Naruto wasn't good part 1, it was good Zabuza arc.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 11, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Naruto wasn't good part 1, it was good Zabuza arc.


----------



## TicoTico (Nov 11, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> There's alot of good anime-adaptions, Death Note, Hellsing OVA, Naruto Part 1, Black lagoon, School Rumble and so on.
> 
> Don't have a favourite, i just rank 'em all from good to bad.


Touch?. I'll have to admit my ignorance  I was impressed by the constant quality of art I've seen on all HxH-anime vids, and the episodes staying very true to manga.

Naruto Part 1 was excellent until it got to the Sannin arc.. At that point, I learned to quick-watch each episode. After Rescue Sasuke -arc, which I didn't fastforward each episode btw, I finally learned to read the manga instead of watching anime at all.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> There's alot of good anime-adaptions, Death Note, Hellsing OVA, Naruto Part 1, Black lagoon, School Rumble and so on.
> 
> Don't have a favourite, i just rank 'em all from good to bad.



those are good and are of my favourite except  School Rumble and Hellsing OVA
but easily HxH could be better well its good we agree they are good
no problem about different opinions


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2008)

Cry me a river.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 11, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Cry me a river.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 11, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you are one of the people who said this arc might be the best
> so *why* are you saying that ?
> 
> KLown doesnt like it that much from the start
> ...



Yeah, some contradict themselves constantly.   Others...well, I don't know...sure, one can be a bit critical about Togashi/hxh, by all means. But...if one is ALWAYS being negative about it, what is one doing in a hxh-fan thread/forum?


BTW, nice found. I thought I already seen it (many 'requiems about hxh), but it's another one. Quite good.

That said...I noticed the latter youtube hxh amv in my sigpic always says 'not available in your country'....do others have that too? It didn't use to be like that...



Reckoner said:


> Awesome 287 chapter spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _chapter 287 script_
> ...



Cool! Thnks! Tried to rep yopu, but have to spread, apparently.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 11, 2008)

who knows who knows


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2008)

I know its no adapatation but Rurouni Kenshin: Trust and Betrayal> Universe.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 11, 2008)

Herpes > Kenshin OVA's

And Netero and King already? Lawl, smells fake. Togashi is too much of an asshole to give us such a treat.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2008)

HxH > all 
shut up all


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2008)

Did someone diss the Kenshin ova, there will be blood to pay!!!!


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 11, 2008)

I can see bashing Reflections but Trust and Betrayal was excellent.

Anyway, Ennoea, thank you so much for telling me to restart Eden.  It's one of the best series I've ever read.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2008)

Thats nice to know, I know it starts out slow but it really is a great series, glad you like it


----------



## Power16 (Nov 11, 2008)

Dam, really don't want to get my hopes up. I'll wait for pictures and confirmation but man i want to at least see in exchange between those two beast before this break.


----------



## Iris (Nov 11, 2008)

Power16 said:


> Dam, really don't want to get my hopes up. I'll wait for pictures and confirmation but man i want to at least see in exchange between those two beast before this break.



Most likely another epic cliffhanger that'll make us rip out our finger nails.


----------



## Freija (Nov 12, 2008)

The cliffhanger will cut our bones.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 12, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> There's alot of good anime-adaptions, *Death Note*, *Hellsing OVA,* Naruto Part 1, *Black lagoon,* School Rumble and so on.
> 
> Don't have a favourite, i just rank 'em all from good to bad.



Bolded is/was amazing, Naruto part 1 had some really wacky animation in the Forest of Death but overall it was definetly good (Lee vs Gaara anyone)

I need to mention YYH aswell which was the only  adaption that Pierrot produced without declining in quality  (From their projects that i have seen anyway)

Havent seen School Rumble.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 12, 2008)

We've got the pictures.



*Spoiler*: _Updated Script_ 



プフ「.......黙れ？....」 
Pufu: "......Shut up....?"

　HUNTERHUNTER 
　No.287?現状 
　Hunter x Hunter
　No. 287 Current Situation

煽り「「黙ってろ」ゴンの言葉に緊張走る!!」 
Narrator: "With Gon's "Shut up" tensions run!!"

プフ（風下....か） 
Pufu: (Towards where the wind blows...?)
　　「フ......お邪魔ですか」 
　　"Fu...... are you an annoyance?"
　　「ピトーここは貴方に任せることにしましょう」 
　　"Pitou, I'll entrust what's happening here to you"
ゴン「動くな そこにいろ」 
Gon: "Don't move, be there."
　　「鱗粉を使って人を操るんだろ？」 
　　"You're the one manipulating the scales?"
　　「そこから一歩も動くな!!」 
　　"Don't take one step from there!!"
ピトー「プフ...！頼む」 
Pitou: "Pufu...! I beg you."
プフ「......正気ですか.........？」 
Pufu: "......Is this your true character.........?"
　　「何もせず ただここに？」 
　　"Without anything, just here?"
　　「そんな娘のために.......？」 
　　"For the sake of this girl.......?"
ピトー「王のためだ.......！」 
Pitou: "It's for the king.......!"
　　　「言うことを聞いてくれ」 
　　　"Please listen to what I have to say"
プフ（何があったのです？） 
Pufu: (What happened?)
　　（明らかに貴方の顔つきが違います まるで） 
　　(It's clear your face is entirely different, certainly)
　　（私が閉じ込められている間に一体何が...!?） 
　　(When I was locked away, just what...!?)
　　「約束しましょう「私」は一歩も動かない」 
　　"Let's make a deal, "I" won't move one step."
　　「かわりに教えていただきたい」 
　　"Instead, I'd like to learn from you."
　　「ここで起きた全て！一部始終を.......!!」 
　　"Everything that happened here! The full story......!!"
　　（直接王の行方を聞けば警戒され口止めされてしまう＼br />? 
　　(If I hear about the king's whereabouts firsthand, I would be warned 
not to speak.)
　　（流れの中に漂わせて下さいよ....？） 
　　(Please let me float in the stream...?)
　　（さりげなく慎重にお願いします） 
　　(I'd like to be casually careful..)
　　（失敗すれば） 
　　(If I fail) [It's unclear who the subject is anymore...]
　　（..........）
　　(.........)
　　（修羅場...それだけの事...） 
　　(A scene of carnage... at least that...)

　　　【宮殿北部ユピー】 
　　　[North Palace Yupi]

ポットクリン「時間です 利息がつきます」(50091) 
Potclean: "It's time. The interest is now added." (50091)
ユピー「.......」
Yupi: "......" 
　　　（.......つかんだ!!! 爆発を操作する!!! あの感覚だ!!!）
　　　(......Got it!!! The explosion control!!! That sensation!!!)
　　　（もう一回やれば..............!!） 
　　　(If I do it one more time............!!)
　　　（完全に自分のものにできる!!!） 
　　　(I can become my perfect self!!!)
　　　（怒りだ...!! 怒りをためろ!! 忘れる前に!!!） 
　　　(It's anger..!! Amass anger!! Before you forget!!!)
　　　「一度ならず二度もオレをコケにしたあのクズ!! ゴミ!! クサレカスがぁ
ああ!!」 
　　　"If one time, two times even, that waste has made me a fool!! Trash!! 
Rotting Scum--!!"
　　　「ぬぅがぁああああぁ!!」 
　　　"NuGaAAAAAa!!"
　　　（冷静に怒り狂え!! 破壊と構築の同居!!） 
　　　(Calmly rage!! Destruction and construction together!!)
　　　（それを肉体で表現するのだ!!） 
　　　(Express that with the body!!)

　　ユピーはまだ気付いていない 
　　Yupi still isn't noticing
　　なぜ相反する感情が成り立つか 
　　Why disagreeing emotions come to be
　　そして己の現状に 
　　And in his present condition


33 ：エロイ人 ?.QrIe30Kvw ：2008/11/11(火) 23:47:52 ID:ZATDtr8H0 
Second post starts here.
　　　【ユピーの体が今までに無い化物の姿に変体する】 
　　　[Yupi's body up until here doesn't have any monster transformations]

ユピー（怒りとは!!!!） 
Yupi: (Anger is!!!!)
　　　（怒りとは撒き散らすものではなく何かに向けるもぼbr />?なのだ!!） 
　　　(Anger is not something scattered, it's something to focus!!)
　　　「ひゃははははは」 
　　　"Hyahahahahahaha"
　　　「ぶっ壊死て殺る夜!!!!」 
　　　"I'll kill you by death through destruction tonight!!!!"

　　　【多数の分身ナックルの中にいるモラウを攻撃するゼbr />?のの それも分身】 

　　　[Among the many replications of Knuckle, he attacks Morau. That is 
also a replication]

ユピー「ヒャハハ オッケーオッケーハズレオッケー!!!」 
Yupi: "Hyahaha okay, okay, a miss is okay!!!"
　　　「もっとだもっと!!!!」 
　　　"More, more!!!!"
　　　「オレをもっと怒らせろォオオオラァアア!!!」 
　　　"Make me madde oOOORAaAAA!!!!"

　　モラウ達からすれば無尽蔵にすら感じられたユピーのゼbr />?ーラも 
　　If because of Morau's group, even with the feeling of it being and inexhaustible 
supply, Yupi's aura also
　　度重なる爆発や変形によって確実に消耗され続けておゼbr />? 
　　Because of frequent explosions and transformations he certainly continues 
to deplete it
　　残されたオーラは50万を切っていた 
　　The remaining aura had been cut to 500,000.
　　これはポットクリンの利息が現状のまま上がっていく剼br />?提で計算し 
　　With Potclean's interest current situation going up, this premise is 
calculated
　　ユピーが最低限の消費でオーラの使用を控えたとしてゼbr />? 
　　With taking into account Yupi's minimum expenditure of aura use
　　突入開始時刻より11分43秒後 
　　from the start time, 11 minutes and 43 seconds. [This refers to the 
"Go" not the start of Hakoware, which was at 00:03:01]
[By the way guys, this is what we've been trying to calculate for weeks 
now.]

ポットクリン「時間です 利息がつきます」(60610) 
Potclean: "It's time. The interest is now added." (60610)

　　今から3分50秒後 
　　From now, 3 minutes 50 seconds more.
　　念能力の使用が不可能となる瀬戸際まで来ていた 
　　Until the critical moment when he cannot use his Nen comes.

　　0:07:53:49 


　　　【荒野 王とネテロ】 
　　　[Wasteland, The King and Netero]

ネテロ「ここは戦争兵器の実験場じゃよ」 
Netero: "This is a war weapons testing ground."
　　　「心置きなく暴れていいぜ」 
　　　"We can rage without reserve."
王「.......なぜ戦う？」 
King: "......Why fight?"
ネテロ「は？」 
Netero: "Huh?"
王「其方に勝ち目はない 死に急ぐ事はあるまい」 
King: "You have no chance. You're just hastening to your death."
ネテロ「やってもみねェでわかるかよ」 
Netero: "How would you know without trying?"
　　　「ワシの事何も知らんだろが」 
　　　"You don't know anything about me."
　　　「見た目で判断すると足元すくわれるぞ？」 
　　　"If you judge people by their looks you will fall flat on your face."
王「...逆だ」
King: "It's exactly the opposite."
　「戦局が読めぬほど凡庸な差し手には見えぬ」 
　"You don't look like someone who wouldn't be able to assess the situation at hand."
　「余はこの世を統べるために生を受け」 
　"I came to life to rule this world."
　「当初 人間等に家畜以上の感情を持ち得なかったが今は違う」 
　"At first I didn't consider man any different from cattle but now my opinion has changed."
　「わずかながらも生かすに足る人間がいる事を知った」 
　"I have learnt that there are people who are , though only slightly, worthy of being left alive."
　「あの娘がそうだ」 
　"That girl is one of these people."
　「お主にも同じものを感じる」 
　"I have a similar feeling about you."
　「今 矛を収めるなら」 
　"If you lay down your weapons now."

ネテロ「...」 
Netero: "...:
王「許してやらんでもない」 
King: "I will not refuse you my forgiviness."
ネテロ「それはワシだけをって話だろ？」 
Netero: "But that only applies to me right?"
　　　「そいつは立場上 聞けねェ相談だわな」 
　　　"Due to my position and situation, I can't go through with that deal."

煽り「頂上対決!!」 
Narrator: "Top Confronation!!"


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 12, 2008)

the most epic cliffhanger yet :amazed 
*Spoiler*: __ 



netero vs king is gonna be


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 12, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> We've got the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks damned awesome


----------



## Freija (Nov 12, 2008)

Damn that looks awesome, however I dislike the kings personality, Togashi must've forgotten it the last few chapters.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 12, 2008)

the kings personality seemed like that of a lost/spoiled brat... hes learning, and very fast, and in that way, his opinions of things change fast too, i guess this fight is gonna end in the most unusual of ways, as expected of togashi.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 12, 2008)

Right, it's pretty clear that the King has changed over the course of the series.


----------



## Freija (Nov 12, 2008)

Chairman will die while taking the king down.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm still unsure why Zeno left so early into the fight, i wonder what he could have possibly done to level the playing field?


----------



## Freija (Nov 12, 2008)

He left because he finished his job. He's a professional he only does what he's paid for.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, I would've at least stayed to watch the fight of a lifetime.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 12, 2008)

I still really pity Netero's chance's though cause that one ant said his Nen didn't even equal a royal guards and we know how strong the king is compared to them


----------



## Freija (Nov 12, 2008)

Like it was shown, the nen amount doesn't matter that too much.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 12, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Like it was shown, the nen amount doesn't matter that too much.



Yeah if you use your head or have abilities that are broken as hell, but i mean Netero's taking him head on i mean there's no trick to it he's going to die problably


----------



## Danchou (Nov 12, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Like it was shown, the nen amount doesn't matter that too much.


Actually it does matter a lot to a certain extent. Remember Biscuits drawing of chances in fights.

Netero's going to have to earn this fight.

Btw, what happened to your rep? Reset? I mean, paragon of hope.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 12, 2008)

You forget that Netero fas able to do 10000 punch in hour so his only power isn?t his nen


----------



## Yammy (Nov 12, 2008)

Jugger said:


> You forget that Netero fas able to do 10000 punch in hour so his only power isn?t his nen



That was back in his prime. in his prime his nen was also way higher as well.

Nen amount does matter alot. ALot of nen means you can do things and determine the rate of the fight.

If you can make you have enough nen to protect against any time of hatsu as well as make your opponent waste their own you can dictate the fight in your favor.


----------



## Power16 (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks like one my dreams is coming true, all i have to do now is not die by next week... off to pray(doesn't matter if your religious pray for me, all)!!!!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 12, 2008)

spoilers 
they made me excited


----------



## Krauser-tan (Nov 12, 2008)

Finally, serious business are coming.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 12, 2008)

damn it 
cant wait for the scan


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 12, 2008)

i can see netero surviving his fight and then saying that he is probably the 6th strongest human nen user in the world but the number 1 badass old man who can talk his way out of an impossible war


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 12, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> the kings personality seemed like that of a lost/spoiled brat... hes learning, and very fast, and in that way, his opinions of things change fast too, i guess this fight is gonna end in the most unusual of ways, as expected of togashi.


 

 How is he a brat?  He's simply a natural borne ruler.  Didn't you see the end of The One.  Yu Law said it himself.  "I don't need to know your names.  You only need to know mine."  He is the creme de la creme, by birth and nothing so far has proven otherwise.  

You say cruel?  I say efficient.  Those geniuses weren't such geniuses when their plans were destroyed.

Crass?  I say straightforward.  He knows his words carry weight, even if only by his actions backing them up, so he sees no need to pussyfoot around with pleasantries.

Immature?  New to the world, and for someone so young, he handles himself very well.  Empresses, advisors, and guards the world over have been known to corrupt a ruler with great potential.  I'd wager he knows of that subconciously (elite by birth, hive mind, pick a trope) and thus lays the law down.  He is king, and while advice is accepted, he is no fool to be led by his nose.

But hey, maybe you're right.  He's just a spoiled brat with nothing to back up him being that way.  *shrug*


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 12, 2008)

Morau


----------



## NeBy (Nov 12, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> The cliffhanger will cut our bones.



Or boner our cuts!



Amamiya said:


> Chairman will die while taking the king down.



True. We've seen before (with the chart Biscuit shows) that all isn't as clear-cut, and U'm not saying Netero can't possibly win....but his chances (alone) are pretty slim to say the least.

But NOT defeating the king brings another impossibility to hxh; when the king eats Netero and gains his aura, he'll be virtually unbeatable by anyone alive in the hxh world (unless Togashi really starts uberhaxoring DBZ style).

So, the king MUST die, or have some change of hart not to rule the world anymore or something...otherwise things will definitely get messed up, and Togashi will fail.

Maybe Netero has some special hatsu when defeat is close, so that, at the very end, it takes out his adversary too?




Reckoner said:


> Actually it does matter a lot to a certain extent. Remember Biscuits drawing of chances in fights.
> 
> Netero's going to have to earn this fight.
> 
> Btw, what happened to your rep? Reset? I mean, paragon of hope.



True. It doesn't say *everything*, but it IS a (large) portion of the equation whether you can win or not.



Agmaster said:


> How is he a brat?  He's simply a natural borne ruler.  Didn't you see the end of The One.  Yu Law said it himself.  "I don't need to know your names.  You only need to know mine."  He is the creme de la creme, by birth and nothing so far has proven otherwise.
> 
> You say cruel?  I say efficient.  Those geniuses weren't such geniuses when their plans were destroyed.
> 
> ...



Do I note some admiration, there?   You must be a fan of late Machiavelli. 

I do somewhat concur, though. He's a naturally born killer...well, ruler...well, both. I don't know if it's really deserved, but at least he has the attitude of the 'noble born' who were ruling our world a few centuries ago.

That said...he thought he was invincible in everything...until he met snotgirl. Now, he thinks he's invincible in the one aspect that maaters most; to decide who stays alive and who dies. (aka rule of the strongest). Maybe it's time for another lesson, equal to the one snotgirl gave him...

One can hope the Old Geezer will make a point.





Lord Genome said:


> Morau



...is gonna die, indeed...


----------



## Freija (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah, he's so dead.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 12, 2008)

I wonder how King vs Netero will go...The King is equal or better in every attribute but experience.  I can't wait to see how the King's new attitude affects the outcome though.

Morau didn't really just get decapitated did he? Damn it why did I look at those pictures...


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 12, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Morau didn't really just get decapitated did he? Damn it why did I look at those pictures...


Im just guessing here, but i think that that's probably a smoke-clone or whatever they're called, from what i saw there was no blood at all.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was a smoke clone.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh wait, I thought that weird black streak was blood but its Yupi's tail.

Phew...


----------



## Kenny Florian (Nov 12, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> I wonder how King vs Netero will go...The King is equal or better in every attribute but experience.  I can't wait to see how the King's new attitude affects the outcome though.
> 
> Morau didn't really just get decapitated did he? Damn it why did I look at those pictures...



Experience will win out in the end...I hope.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 12, 2008)

morau's experience did win pufu's logic 
but the king might own netero 

the king beat more experienced people in their games
if netero wants to win he have to finish it fast


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 12, 2008)

There's a difference between those games and a real fight. In the games, he got more chances to improve, so how can he improve getting his head ripped off? 

Also, he never beat Komugi.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 12, 2008)

> how can he improve getting his head ripped off



that is why i said netero must finish it fast
plus the king isnt someone you can rip his head off easily


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 12, 2008)

Fantastic spoilers thanks Reckoner =)

Cant wait oh cant wait X3 X3 X3


----------



## Danchou (Nov 12, 2008)

Lulz. This annoucement was posted on 2chan. It's supposedly a message from Togashi.



> 今年はなかなかクライマック
> スシリーズが始まりません。
> いつからなんだろう。<義博>
> 
> ...


What a surprise, eh?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 12, 2008)

dont you just love togashi 
as if he wants to piss us 

but where did he say that and why will he say that


----------



## Danchou (Nov 12, 2008)

Well it's not confirmed. But it's supposedly an annoucement (probably in SJ).

That said, the last sentence sounds very Togashi-ish.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 12, 2008)

both sounds  very Togashi-ish


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2008)

> The climax series won't begin this year.
> I wonder when it will be. (Yoshihiro)



No excuses? It must be for Togashi


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 12, 2008)

i remember his last excuse ended by i will take another break


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 13, 2008)

> I wonder how King vs Netero will go...The King is equal or better in every attribute but experience. I can't wait to see how the King's new attitude affects the outcome though.



unless meruem has at least a decent hatsu like say pokkuru's and whoever he has eaten then all his nen aura is not going to matter if netero has a hatsu like knuckle's or kurapica's. i'm willing to bet that the battle ends up in a draw because neither have a good enough finishing move for the other.


----------



## Iris (Nov 13, 2008)

They become best buddies, Netero teaches effectively


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 13, 2008)

Meruem pulls out Rainbow and proceeds to kill Netero


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 13, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> unless meruem has at least a decent hatsu like say pokkuru's and whoever he has eaten then all his nen aura is not going to matter if netero has a hatsu like knuckle's or kurapica's. i'm willing to bet that the battle ends up in a draw because neither have a good enough finishing move for the other.



You just had to say Pokkuro.  And I'm sure the King will have a cool Hatsu.  Just like Hisoka and Kuroro happen to have awesome Hatsus.  I hope he doesn't have reinforcement though because that would be boring.


----------



## Fran (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you Togashi, Thank You, Thank You, next week guaranteed epics, or bleach-esque shit talk?

I loved the King for that speech though


----------



## Teach (Nov 13, 2008)

I red it through, lol at SilvaxZitou, it made me laugh 

Killua looked really cool with Kanmaru(sp?), Smoke guy is cool aswell. Gon was little too angry imo.

But the most I liked was Netero's preparations, the zen form made him look so badass, and the way Togashi drew him on the rock was fabolous.

Togashi knows his stuff.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 13, 2008)

About time we got some focus on the King and Netero.


----------



## Freija (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah, but it will fail still.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 13, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Yeah, but it will fail still.



Why? It never fails when it comes to hiatuses!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2008)

Why will it fail? We waited fucking long enough, im sure it'll be great.


----------



## Freija (Nov 13, 2008)

Because I do not trust Togashi with anything any more.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 13, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Because I do not trust Togashi with anything any more.



Nonsense!

As I said: You can trust he's going to take a hiatus sooner or later!!



SO...at least that shows you can depend on him for *some* things, which in turns means it's not correct to state you can't trust him with anything!

I rest my case.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 13, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> I red it through, lol at SilvaxZitou, it made me laugh
> 
> Killua looked really cool with Kanmaru(sp?), Smoke guy is cool aswell. Gon was little too angry imo.
> 
> ...



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY you finally read it =D

Join the miserable club of never ending haituses =D

Edit: why the hell I cant rep you


----------



## Freija (Nov 13, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Nonsense!
> 
> As I said: You can trust he's going to take a hiatus sooner or later!!
> 
> ...



Besides trusting his hiatuses.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 13, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Besides trusting his hiatuses.



you said this arc is the best(might be the best)
which means that you see him getting better in his story
which mean you are trusting him (or at least there is no reason not to trust him)

then

you say it will fail and you dont trust him 

ofcourse you are free to think what you want but you just say something then you say the complete opposite


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2008)

Cmon he's had long enough to figure the fight out, im sure it'll be good, tho the hiatus shit makes the manga seem slow but in the end it'll be all right on the night


----------



## Taleran (Nov 13, 2008)

the one thing that hasn't dropped with the hiatus' is the quality of the manga


that being said I doubt it will go beyond this conversation right now


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 13, 2008)

Taleran said:


> the one thing that hasn't dropped with the hiatus' is the quality of the manga
> 
> 
> that being said I doubt it will go beyond this conversation right now



even some people think the quality got higher
but still they are hating 
(yeah he knows i am talking about him )


----------



## NeBy (Nov 13, 2008)

Since it's a bit quite in here, lately, I'll take the opportunity to  post the conclusion of our polls in the hxh subforum.

*Top 5*

*- Reasons why hxh is liked above all (or most) else:*

1)Intricate concept of nen/fighting 
2)Strong/depth of story 
3)Originality 	
4)Epic enemies/'bad' guys 
5)No uberleveling 


*- Most bishiest character in hxh:*

1)Kalluto 
2)Pitou 
3)Illumi 
4)Kurapica
5)Killua


*- Highest top-tier nen-fighter:*

1)Netero
2)Kuroro
3)Zeno
4)Ging 
5)Hisoka


I hereby declare those rankings to be official!! 

Finally an end to all those endless debates!


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 13, 2008)

FLAWED NEBY IS FLAAAAAWED


----------



## NeBy (Nov 13, 2008)

Killua said:


> FLAWED NEBY IS FLAAAAAWED



Nonsense! NeBy is the closest person/thing to perfection; the chance that he/she/it has a flaw is minuscule, and certainly way below your level of flawyness!
Which means, *even* if I would say/do something flawed, by that time, you would have failed about 900 times more than me!

And the polls got rid of all the pokku-crap and democratically elected the best outcome, eliminating aberrations (like yours) with the sheer volume of their numbers and collective wisdom!!


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 13, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Cmon he's had long enough to figure the fight out, im sure it'll be good, tho the hiatus shit makes the manga seem slow but in the end it'll be all right on the night



QFT

I know a few chapters were crap and i know I was one of the haters but currently the series looks like it has picked up which is just in time for the break =/


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2008)

NeBy said:


> *- Highest top-tier nen-fighter:*
> 
> 1)Netero
> 2)Kuroro
> ...


Ging > all until proven otherwise. Shonen law.

He is the Gol D. Roger of HxH.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2008)

Why is Meruem not on that list?


----------



## Teach (Nov 13, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> Ging > all until proven otherwise. Shonen law.
> 
> He is the Gol D. Roger of HxH.



Ging is like Shanks of HxH, almost up there but not the best.

Netero probably is the strongest guy out there.

I would love to see how Genei Ryodan would do against the Royal Guards.


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> Ging is like Shanks of HxH, almost up there but not the best.
> 
> Netero probably is the strongest guy out there.
> 
> I would love to see how Genei Ryodan would do against the Royal Guards.


I don't know. Theres no doubt that Netero is high tier, but the way Ging is being built up, I personally believe he is stronger. I also think that Meruem is stronger than Netero.


----------



## Teach (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh that guy, we'll see. Meruem looks strong.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 13, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> Oh that guy, we'll see. Meruem looks strong.



so h3h3h3 how is HxH compared to one piece for you 
tough question i know (it should be  )

and where the hell is the rep thing 

and by the way blackbeard FTW


----------



## Teach (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm sealed.

HxH lacks a character to wank beyond limits(for me) otherwise it's great. OP for me is the gold for two reasons;
1. Luffy - he's imo superior to Gon as a main character.
2. Blackbeard - Kuroro and Hisoka come close, Hisoka even has a great connection to Gon, but not like BB has to Luffy.

Togashi is far more intelligent than most Shounen artists and it shows in the manga. Easily the best series out there... after OP


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 13, 2008)

hisoka > all you should know that 
luffy is my second favourite character
but nothing come close to hisoka

IMO hxh number one then comes OP


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2008)

BB is overrated imo.


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2008)

Hunter x Hunter is definitely in my top 5 shounen manga, along with One Piece, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, Naruto, and 666 Satan (in no particular order).

Yu Yu Hakusho, Dragon Ball, and Hokuto no Ken are awesome also. D:


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 13, 2008)

i just finished reading last 20 chapters of gantz
was so awesome

anyone reads bakuman i like it


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2008)

666 Satan turned to shit by the end, it was the first manga I ever read too

I'm currently reading Rurouni Kenshin, Im ashamed to have left it for so long, oro


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 13, 2008)

Rurouni Kenshin
saw the anime and the ovas
Shishio is da man 

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure the art style put me off


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2008)

JJBA: the amount of chapters put me off.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 13, 2008)

that too lol


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> JoJo's Bizarre Adventure the art style put me off


I thought so too at first but it really grew on me. I love Araki's style now. Parts 1, 2, and 3 had the best art imo. Hokuto no Ken style muscles for the win.

Really though, JJBA is by far the most unique and innovative shounen I've read.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 13, 2008)

its on my list 
i have a big list

damn it at being lazy lazy to study, lazy to read ,lazy to get off the bed


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 14, 2008)

HXH is my second favourite manga of all time second only to Berserk(Of course)

Hisoka is the man easily my favourite HXH character with Kuroro being a close runner-up


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 14, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Nonsense! NeBy is the closest person/thing to perfection; the chance that he/she/it has a flaw is minuscule, and certainly way below your level of flawyness!
> Which means, *even* if I would say/do something flawed, by that time, you would have failed about 900 times more than me!
> 
> And the polls got rid of all the pokku-crap and democratically elected the best outcome, eliminating aberrations (like yours) with the sheer volume of their numbers and collective wisdom!!



It's flawed when Ging and Pokkuru isn't on top.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 14, 2008)

Did we get a chapter this week, and last week?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 14, 2008)

Re: arcs.

I like chimera arc the least. In fact, I used to seriously detest it. I think some parts are decent and recent developments show how deeply Togashi is thinking through the plot. But if you look at the bigger picture, at how this arc could possibly relate to the main storyline, implications on power levels and the world of Hunters in general, this is a big, fat, MEH.

York Shin, meanwhile, is simply incomparable. No HxH arc has surpassed it in greatness (fact), nor could there be (feeling); it was just on another level altogether. There shouldn't even be any argument about this. I would find those who disagree to be difficult to discuss with.

Anyway, Haruka's analysis of Chimera arc is very well done, but I think she forced connections in a few parts. Some of the things she mentioned make sense, sure, but I didn't feel them being fleshed-out by Togashi in the manga. They were more like an afterthought.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2008)

1-York Shin
2-chimera arc (not far behind york shin )
3-hunter exam
4-tower



> this is a big, fat, MEH


may be but the character development in this arc is superior to any other
and one of HxH strongest point is the characters see how much gon has changed plus killus realized that he is going to leave gon in this arc
and the king development is a masterpiece

also what is this arc all about it is about *hunting* and the manga is called hunter x hunter 
we had a chance to see how high levels hunters work as netero and morau

and who knows maybe at the end something will connect it to the main story line


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 14, 2008)

You see, time does matter.  How long you suffer through it is important.  I don't care if I am reading the bible from God themselves if I have to wait 4 hours per word.  Chimera arc is meh.  At best.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 14, 2008)

Killua said:


> It's flawed when Ging and Pokkuru isn't on top.



You're flawed since you can't see that Pokku-ant-shit being on top is flawed!

Besides, I didn't make it up; the results are what they are.





hgfdsahjkl said:


> 1-York Shin
> 2-chimera arc (not far behind york shin )
> 3-hunter exam
> 4-tower
> ...




There has been some character development, true...but some of it felt a bit 'artificial', or 'forced', if you will. Killua was ok, Gon was a little bit over the top I thought, but that of octosquid was really getting on my nerves. Luckily he is/was only a sidecharacter - which has had considerable 'screentime' - and the chances are pretty high he will be dead (just as Zitoh) by the end of this arc.

I mean, *someone* has to die in this arc, fighting the RG and the king, and IMHO in order of likelihood, that will be: Octosquid, Smokeguy, Old Geezer and perhaps Nova.

I do however agree with your assessment about the character-development of the king: that was superb. For all his outside appearances of Cell and Freezer, his psychology and character has been made WAY more deeper then any of those, and probably of any super-evil archetype in shonen before. He's not the typical 'bad guy destroys everything' type (anymore).

It's unimaginable DBZ (or shounen like it) would consecrate a WHOLE chapter with the king just playing Go (or whatever it was) and seeing, bit by bit, how there is a change in thinking and attitude, because of snotgirl. For me, that was one of the most memorable moments of this whole arc, because it showed, once again, the genius of Togashi and his originality in redefining archetypes (including the 'evil' ones).

As a whole, YS arc was superior, but there sure were good moments in the ant arc too.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 14, 2008)

The fact that the fighting system won is FLAWED to no end. Sure it's the best one and it is AWESOME, but it's not the strong point.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 14, 2008)

What a mofo'ing awesome chapter. Imo it's one of the best post-hiatus.

Epic drawings, epic dialogue, epic events. Now I'm remembered why I've been putting up with Togashi's business for all these years.


----------



## Teach (Nov 14, 2008)

Scan is out?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 14, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> 1-York Shin
> 2-chimera arc (not far behind york shin )
> 3-hunter exam
> 4-tower




1-NGL
2-Exam
3. York Shin
4. GI
5. Celestial Tower


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2008)

I want to climax


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2008)

awesome chapter
nice gon you cornered two RG
and is that zeno's dragon ?

and netero is going to die


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 14, 2008)

Great chapter.  Yupi's final form is awesome except the old man arm is a little bizarre.

The last couple pages with the King and Netero really made the chapter though.  I'm liking the King more every chapter and I can't wait to see how Netero deals with him.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 14, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Great chapter.  Yupi's final form is awesome except the old man arm is a little bizarre.
> 
> The last couple pages with the King and Netero really made the chapter though.  *I'm liking the King more every chapter* and I can't wait to see how Netero deals with him.



Exactly my thoughts, he had so much development and depth, I have never seen a vilian greater 

fantastic chapter, the quality of the chapters are getting better and better, man I dont want the haitus to begin 

3 mins and 45 secs ha? lols no way knuckle and Morau survive Yupi for that long but it is very close, at least if they die they manage to seal him as well which would be fantastic, I hope next chapter be the same, a bit of each fight.


----------



## bSupernova (Nov 14, 2008)

NeBy said:


> You're flawed since you can't see that Pokku-ant-shit being on top is flawed!
> 
> Besides, I didn't make it up; the results are what they are.
> 
> ...



York Shin is superior I agree wholeheartedly but Chimera Ant isn't that far behind. I thought the character development was smooth, though he WAS stalling with Ikarugo, Gon was ok but I really enjoyed everything else. Novu's complete breakdown in face of the monster that is Pitou/Royal guards/Meruem, Killua's breaking free from Irumi's control, Biske's ultimatum, Pam as a whole, and of course, Meruem and Komugi's interaction. There were also many other little touches that make CA that good, and of course, all the action. Though it's not nearly as exciting as their fights with other, experienced nen users, Gon and Killua(and Knuckle and Shoot) have gained a lot of actual battle experience in this arc. Experience which I think will make for some really great battles in the future against other nen users.

There have been a lot of great action moments, Killua for one has shined throughout this arc, the monkey massacre,  Rammot's decapitation, the battle against Ikaguro in sniper form, the birth of Godspeed, all his other new, experimental abilities. We get to see  2 great high level pros, Morau and Novu and now Netero himself. And needless to say, Togashi ingeniously found a way to reintroduce the Genei Ryodan in this chapter. All in all this arc is full of memorable moments(And it's not even over yet) IMO and isn't nearly as "meh" as some people have put.

Also, 287, amazing chapter, the king just gets better with every panel. Can't wait to see how this encounter will unfold, oh and Yupi's final form is great.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2008)

> he had so much development and depth, I have never seen a vilian greater


.......................


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 14, 2008)

Hell yeah, finally one of the most epic battles in the arc. I was getting fucking bored of Yupi.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> *cough* look up.
> 
> @hgfsdgegafgafdsgodamnyourname, Hisoka and Kuroro are very awesome, but you have to admit the King has had fantastic development.  The strategy game section is one of the most original ideas for character growth I've ever seen.  To go from a Cell wannabe to a character that questions his ideals and morals while still continuing to be a threat to the world.
> 
> Johan is still better



sure i agree king is one of the best things happened in HxH
i even want him to role us

johan 
as awesome as he was
hisoka,king and griffth surpasses him


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Zohan?  Gohan?


----------



## Danchou (Nov 14, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> awesome chapter
> nice gon you cornered two RG
> and is that zeno's dragon ?
> 
> and netero is going to die


Yeah, that was Zeno's badass dragon.



The Faint Smile said:


> Great chapter.  Yupi's final form is awesome except the old man arm is a little bizarre.
> 
> The last couple pages with the King and Netero really made the chapter though.  I'm liking the King more every chapter and I can't wait to see how Netero deals with him.


The King has indeed turned out to be one enigmatic villain. I wonder how he'll fight.

I'm expecting him to be a power fighter based on his hatsu, but also one who is well versed in strategic fights due to his vast intelligence and 'life experience'. Basically I wonder if this fight is going to play out in a way similar to that when he dealt with the board games i.e. that he can adapt and eventually disrupt Netero's flow.

And whether we'll see just how much Netero's power and experience will play out against that.



Hisoka said:


> Exactly my thoughts, he had so much development and depth, I have never seen a vilian greater
> 
> fantastic chapter, the quality of the chapters are getting better and better, man I dont want the haitus to begin
> 
> 3 mins and 45 secs ha? lols no way knuckle and Morau survive Yupi for that long but it is very close, at least if they die they manage to seal him as well which would be fantastic, I hope next chapter be the same, a bit of each fight.


Despite their extensive combined effort, at this point I'm hoping that Yupi will do at least some significant damage to the invasion team before he goes down. Both sides are pretty much coming to the end of their rope now, though Yupi should still have a relatively safe advantage. It's a bit much to swallow that they'd somehow ended up surviving without any real casualties when Yupi is clearly in a superior position throughout the whole fight.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 14, 2008)

Johan from Monster.  Imo the greatest manga antagonist of all time.  Griffith was pretty close before he got all godlike and boring.  All the characters you listed where awesome, but I ask you this: Can they get an entire town to kill each other with nothing other than wits?



> The King has indeed turned out to be one enigmatic villain. I wonder how he'll fight.
> 
> I'm expecting him to be a power fighter based on his hatsu, but also one who is well versed in strategic fights due to his vast intelligence and 'life experience'. Basically I wonder if this fight is going to play out in a way similar to that when he dealt with the board games i.e. that he can adapt and eventually disrupt Netero's flow.
> 
> And whether we'll see just how much Netero's power and experience will play out against that.



I mentioned this before, but remember when the King first saw them.  He asked them to move the battlefield, and Netero though to himself, "I can't help but think the first move was taken from us."  Right after this the King casually strolls through their defenses.

So yes, I believe the strategy games will be very important.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2008)

> wonder if this fight is going to play out in a way similar to that when he dealt with the board games i.e. that he can adapt and eventually disrupt Netero's flow.


i think that already happened or will happen
remember when netero said his first move was taken from him

i have a feeling i will be a king tard seriously he is soooooooooooo awesome


----------



## Danchou (Nov 14, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i think that already happened or will happen
> remember when netero said his first move was taken from him
> 
> i have a feeling i will be a king tard seriously he is soooooooooooo awesome


Hh yeah. I forgot about that. It's probably some foreshadowing.

And I have always been a Meruem+RG tard. That's the only downside of HxH (well besides the hiatusses ), there are so many characters that I find like in one way or another.


----------

